# Westerwald Touren - BrexbachGemsen Sayn - Teil 1



## BrexbachG. (28. Dezember 2006)

Samstags 13:00 h Treffpunkt Schloss Sayn.
Im Winter nach Absprache.
Im Sommer jeden Samstag.
Brexbachtal, Köppel, Aubachtal, Wiedtal, Malberg, usw.usw. je ca. 50 km und bis zu 4 h und 1000 HM. Tempo und Schwierigkeit mittel.
Neue Mitfahrer willkommen. Bei Interesse bitte melden.
ggf. auch per email an [email protected]


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Januar 2007)

Mir gefällt es gut mit euch Sayner durch das Brexbachtal zu fahren.Hervorheben will ich aber die Fahrt durch das Großbachtal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo Andreas,
das war ein Hardcore Ritt.
65 km knapp 4 h und fertig wie ein Brot.....
Nur 1 kleiner Schauer vom Rembserhof bis in den Ransbacher Wald. Ab Oberhaid wieder nahezu trocken. Dann Deesen, Sessenhausen, Brückenrachdorf, Dierdorf, Giershofen, Kleinmaischeid, Thalhausen, Anhausen, Rheinhöhenweg, Heimbach, Zoo, Sayn.....und jetzt gleich ein schönes isotonisches WEIZENBIER....
Hoffentlich bis nächste Woche..
Torsten


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Januar 2007)

Ein Ortskundiger MTBler aus der Region Selters/Ransbach würde uns prima ergänzen, da haben wir noch einige Defizite in der Orts/Waldkenntnis.
Na vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand....


----------



## guido66 (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wohne Nähe Wirges , kenne mich ganz gut in der Region Malberg, Selters, Maxain, aus. Eure Tourzusammenstellung klingt nicht schlecht  , ich arbeite bei Neuwied, daher würde mich die Ecke auch interessieren.
Ich selber fahre normalerweise sa+So jeweils so 50km und so 900 hm (ca 3 Std Fahrzeit) Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen fahren ?
servus
guido


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo Guido66,
Ab April/Mai fahren wir normalerweise jeden Samstag um 13:00 h vom Schloß SAYN. Je nach Lust und Laune mal 3, 4 oder bis zu 9 MTBlern.
Momentan aufgrund der Witterung  zu zweit oder dritt, sprechen wir uns grundsätzlich für Samstags ab und fahren teilweise 1-2 Stunden eher los. Mal von SAYN, mal von Steimel.
Wenn Du Interesse hast melde Dich einfach bis Freitags, dann machen wir was aus. Kannst dann ja eine email mit Telefon NR. schicken damit wir was absprechen können.
Bis demnächst ?!


----------



## Burli (12. Januar 2007)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> Samstags 13:00 h Treffpunkt Schloss Sayn.
> Im Winter nach Absprache.
> Im Sommer jeden Samstag.
> Brexbachtal, Köppel, Aubachtal, Wiedtal, Malberg, usw.usw. je ca. 50 km und bis zu 4 h und 1000 HM. Tempo und Schwierigkeit mittel.
> ...



Du hast Post  

Burli


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Januar 2007)

Für kurzentschlossene.
Heute 11:30 Uhr ab Steimel Marktplatz.
Strecke:Hachenburg-Alpenroder Hütte-Freilingen-Maxsein-Marienrachtdorf-Dierdorf-Hanroth-Steimel
ca.65 km/900hm


----------



## BrexbachG. (29. Januar 2007)

Hi Andreas,
Da hast Du am Samstag ne schöne Schnee-Köppel-Tour verpaßt.
Unterwegs haben wir noch einen neuen Mitfahrer rekrutiert. Jörg aus Vallendar. Der wird wohl jetzt öfter mitfahren.
Bis nächstes Wochenende....


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Februar 2007)

Morgen um 13:00 Uhr ab Schloß in Sayn gilt es wieder.


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. Februar 2007)

Das war ne schöne Tour heute über Stromberg, Caan, Sessenbach, Wirscheid, Kausen, Großmaischeid, Rüscheid, Anhausen, Heimbach, Sayn.
ca. 60 km knapp 4 h .
Neu dabei waren Victor "Müslibrenner" und Patrick "paddie".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (10. Februar 2007)

Nachricht an den Victor "MüsliBrenner"
Hi Victor, 
na schon wieder regeneriert ? Ich hoffe ja....
schicke mir doch bitte mal Deine email adresse, dann halte ich Dich auf dem Sayner  MTB-Laufenden.....
hoffentlich bis demnächst
Gruß 
Torsten


----------



## paddiee (11. Februar 2007)

hi,

ja war echt ne super tour. Bins gar nicht gewöhnt so lange am stück zu fahren

ne hat aber echt laune gemacht, was auch daran lag, dass es eine sehr freundliche gruppe war 

schwing mich jetzt nochn bisschen aufs rad. 

dann bis nächsten samstag in alter frische 


Gurß patrick


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. Februar 2007)

An alle......morgen, Samstag,  bei Kaiserwetter am SChloß um 13:00 h.....für ne Frühlingshafte Tour.......ich freue mich schon.
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2007)

Supi,
ich bin auch wieder am Start


----------



## paddiee (16. Februar 2007)

bin auch am start!

licht....ehm was ist das?=D

muss gucken ob ich meins noch finde  

gruß patrick


----------



## sulibats (16. Februar 2007)

Nach langer Zeit würde ich morgen vielleicht auch mal wieder ein Ründchen mit dem Rad drehen...schon ne Ahnung wo es hingehen soll? Wäre es ok wenn ich mich dann einfach um 13Uhr anschließe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2007)

Ich denke das niemand dagegen ist.Wir sind meistens 3-4 std unterwegs d.h. ca. 50-60 km.Die Strecke wird erst um 13:00 Uhr am Schloß festgelegt .Je nach Wunsch.Schau doch einfach mal vorbei.Du wirst es bestimmt nicht bereuen.
Übrigens ist schon einer aus Vallendar dabei.


----------



## sulibats (16. Februar 2007)

Ok, werde morgen früh nochmal das Material kontrollieren (stand jetzt einige Zeit ungefahren rum) und wenn alles ok ist, bin ich dabei.

Bis dann...


----------



## paddiee (17. Februar 2007)

eieiei....musste gerade feststellen dass meine hinteren bremsen fast runter sind ...
habe auch keine neuen hier...

mal sehen ob sie die tour noch mitmachen, aber ich denke schon...zum glück sind vorne noch frische drauf 

also, bei dem wetter kann doch gar nichts schief laufen 

bis nachher


----------



## sulibats (17. Februar 2007)

So, Fahrrad funktioniert (nachdem ich gestern Kette und Beläge gewechselt und Seitenschlag entfernt habe), allerdings werde ich heute nur ein kleineres Ründchen drehen da mir eure Tour doch etwas zu viel wird und zu lange dauert (bin noch in der Klausurvorbereitung). Werde mich ein anderes mal anschließen.

Euch natürlich viel Spass


----------



## BrexbachG. (17. Februar 2007)

Hi Müslimän,
schicke mir doch bitte die Fotos von heute an meine e-mail adresse.
[email protected]
Danke Dir und bis nächst Woche..... Aber dann gehts auf den Köppel und Du kommst garantiert im hellen nach Hause und Mutti schimpft nicht....!!!!!
Gruß 
Torsten


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Februar 2007)

....aber hat sich voll gelohnt.Fotos und Auswertung bald in meinem Profil.


----------



## Ruderbock (18. Februar 2007)

Danke nochmal fürs "mitnehmen"!
War ne nette Runde, auch ne nette Landschaft bei Euch, nette Stimmung und nette Leute.
Wie schon gesagt: Wenn jemand mal in der Nähe von Mainz / Wiesbaden ist oder einfach mal Lust auf was anderes hat, einfach melden, im Mainzer Lokalforum gucken oder auf der Club-Homepage von BEINHART.
Heute z.B. bei schönstem Sonnenschein 75km 1400hm im Taunus (BahaiTempel Langenhain, Eppstein Römertempel, Ruppertshain Atzelberg...) mit teilweise schönen Traileinlagen!
so long, raid on usw
Jens


----------



## BrexbachG. (23. Februar 2007)

Samstag 24.02.07 ...könnte es bei erträglichem Wetter mit dem Müslibrenner als "Führer" auf den Köppel gehen. Ca. 50 km. Die Abfahrt über die Höhen von Rhein-Lahn.
Und dann ist der Müslibrenner auch im Hellen zu Hause...
Wer mag ist um 13:00 h am Schloß.


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Februar 2007)

Pfüati,
bin natürlich auch dabei,wenns nicht so stark regnet.
...dabei ist alles


----------



## paddiee (24. Februar 2007)

hmm ...

würde gerne mitfahren, müsste aber schon gegen 17 uhr spätestens daheim sein. Meine freundin feiert ihren Geburtstag =/

Kommt das hin? Ansonsten fahre ich einfach früher zurück, wenns keinen stört. 

Gruß Patrick 


P.S.: Andreas, ich denke auch an die 2,50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paddiee (24. Februar 2007)

klasse, bin dabei


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Februar 2007)

..... Wetter war 
Die Tour war wieder einmal supi.Zwar etwas schmutzig,aber ich denke das ist voll ok,wenn man Schutzbleche richtig montiert hat


----------



## paddiee (25. Februar 2007)

auch ohne Schutzbleche kann man eine tolle Tour gehabt haben 

ich bin ja kein Weichei


----------



## privy (26. Februar 2007)

hi bexbachgemeinde,

sind bei eure touren auch frühere starts möglich oder fahrt ihr immer erst um 13.00 uhr?
muß dazu sagen, das ich um die uhrzeit schon auf dem heimweg bin, da ich gerne die bundesliga verfolge.

privy


----------



## BrexbachG. (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo Privy,
da wir nicht alle "Online" sind ist es zu umständlich alle potentiellen Mitfahrer zu informieren lassen wir es besser bei 13:00 h ....hat sich so eingespielt und es schauen immer wieder die Leute vorbei....
Im Ausnahmefall bei schlechterem Wetter kann man sich mal früher absprechen hat bislang aber nur 1-2 mal funktioniert.
Da mußt Du mal an einem Fußball Freien Wochenende mitfahren
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Deleted 56720 (26. Februar 2007)

Hi Torsten

wo bleiben denn die Foto's  von euren Touren oder sind die nix geworden - wohl  keinen Film eingelegt


----------



## BrexbachG. (26. Februar 2007)

der müslibrenner und der andreasS. wollten welche einstellen, am besten bei denen mal nachsehen....


----------



## paddiee (2. März 2007)

hi,

ich kann morgen leider nicht dran teil nehmen, weil sich ab montag zu viele klausuren angesammelt haben. Wenn ihr fahrt, wünsche ich euch ne schöne tour

gruß patrick


----------



## Andreas S. (3. März 2007)

Schade,heute gibt es keinen 13:00 Uhr Treff. 
Aber kommende Woche geht`s bestimmt wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paddiee (5. März 2007)

hey!!

habe mein neues rad. Wollte mal fragen ob noch einer ein bisschen bremsflüssigkeit über hat?!

brauche für vorne noch was =/

will mir nichts kaufen, da das beike reingehauen hat, würde jedoch das was ich dann benutze bezahlen. 


Gruß patrick


----------



## paddiee (10. März 2007)

also leute, ich fahre überall hin mit!!

sagt mir nur bescheid. Aber ich stimme Andreas zu, dass wahrscheinlich heute noch andere mitfahren werden und von daher es besser wäre in sayn zu starten.


Gruß Patrick


----------



## Andreas S. (10. März 2007)

Heute fahren wir mal von Steimel Marktplatz um 13:00 Uhr ab.Eine schöne Tour über Hachenburg,AlpenroderHütte,DreifelderWeiher,
Freilingen,Maxsein,Marienrachdorf,Dierdorf.
ca. 65km/870hm.
Wer möchte darf sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## paddiee (16. März 2007)

so meine damen und herren, 

was geht morgen????? Ich bin bereit, mich diesmal fürchterlich an meinen letzten Mitfahrern zu rächen.

wann, wohin, wie lange ???

Gruß Patrick


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. März 2007)

Moje Leute,

wenn ihr das nächste mal von Steimel aus losfahrt bin ich evtl auch am Start wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt 

MfG Arne


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. März 2007)

Hi Pogofreak,
sei uns jederzeit willkommen. Morgen starten wir wie meist vom Schloß Sayn, auch da bist du gerne gesehen. Du könntest uns hinter R.B.noch etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen. Ansonsten melden wir hier immer kurzfristig wenns von Steimel losgeht. Allerdings ist das eher im Winter der Fall - mit einer kleinen Gruppe - Frühjahr/Sommer ist meist Sayn Abfahrt weil einige Leute unangemeldet vorbeikommen - weils man halt so gewohnt ist, daß von dort abgefahren wird....
Schau vorbei Du bist willkommen.
Gruß

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. März 2007)

Sayn ist auch ok, morgen ist allerdings sehr ungünstig. Paar Freunde von mir feiern heute ihre inoffizielle Abschlussfeier vom Abitur 
Aber mal sehen, vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche.


----------



## Andreas S. (16. März 2007)

Hi Ladys,
ich bin für morgen startklar.
@müslibrenner
..du armer Kerl.Mußt du schon vor lauter Verzweifelung RR fahren?Du hast letzte Woche wirklich gefehlt.Tosche und ich haben paddiee geknackt! 
Aber vielleicht bist du ja kommende Woche wieder dabei.?

@paddiee
...fertig mit Regeneration?Du hast dir für morgen viel vorgenommen.Mit welchem Bike fährst du denn morgen? 

@Tosche
...Morgen durchs Großbachtal?Oder Wiedbachtal?Kommt Jens?Olaf?Karl?
Lass dir mal etwas besonderes einfallen,damit paddiee uns nie vergisst. 

Dann bin ich morgen 13:00 Uhr in Sayn am Schloß.


----------



## paddiee (16. März 2007)

das werden wir sehen

ich komme morgen mit dem scott octane meines bruders und werde euch damit in gurnd und boden fahren 

ne, ich hoffe das wird ne schöne tour!

gruß patrick


----------



## Strammiwadi (23. März 2007)

Hallo,

trefft Ihr euch immer Samstags? Auch bei Schmuddel-Wetter?

Wie ist euer Tempo?

würd mich freuen mal mitzufahren...


----------



## BrexbachG. (23. März 2007)

Hallo Strammiwadi und alle Interessierten,

Ja wir fahren fast immer. Nur bei Glatteis oder wenns aus Eimern schüttet nicht. Da für morgen durchwachsenes Wetter angesagt wurde werden wir wohl um 13:00 h in Sayn starten.
Wer Lust hat ist gerne willkommen.
Tempo mittel. Zügig aber keine Rennen. Keine Profis aber auch keine Anfänger.
...nur keine Angst...bislang ist noch jeder mitgekommen.....
Grúß
Torsten


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (23. März 2007)

ich guck mal, ob ich morgen auch dort erscheinen werde


----------



## paddiee (23. März 2007)

hi,

sorry ich bin total krank. schnupfen, husten, nase zu....-.-
kann daher nicht mitfahren. bin aber 100% nächste woche wieder am start.
wünsche euch viel spaß und der wettergott sei mit euch! 


gruß Patrick


----------



## Andreas S. (23. März 2007)

hi Ladys,
natürlich bin ich auch dabei.

                                                      @ paeddiee:kotz:....gute Besserung 


Wohin geht es morgen?Wie wäre es mit Aubachtal-Wiedbachtal-Monrepos usw..?
Naja,wir werden es sehen.
 ...bis morgen 13:00 Uhr in Sayn am Schloß an der Bushaltestelle


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (24. März 2007)

gude,

also ich kann nicht kommen, hab kein auto  werd dann wohl hier wieder meine private tour starten...
euch aber viel spaß und nicht zuviel regen

edit: geht wohl doch, kann gefahren werden


----------



## BrexbachG. (24. März 2007)

Hi,
pornofreak ääähhh sorry pogofreak,
sollen wir jetzt mit Dir planen und ggf. ein paar Minuten mit dem Start auf Dich warten ? oder nicht ? wenn Du nur einen Bringdienst hast könnten wir eine schöne Schleife fahren die auf dem Rückweg über Ransbach Baumbach geht, von dort aus kommst Du bepuem doch Ebernhahn.....bitte kurze Info...
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (26. März 2007)

hmm...hab mir wohl samstag bei der tour meine hintere nabe etwas demoliert. naja die muss erstmal noch halten bis neue laufräder da sind


----------



## BrexbachG. (26. März 2007)

Hi PogoArne,
bist Du nächsten Samstag wieder mit von der Partie?
Viktor denkt sich ne schöne Tour oberhalb der Lahn, Denzerheide aus.?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (26. März 2007)

wie gesagt sehr gerne. und dann evtl mit schutzblech, wenns denn nötig ist


----------



## paddiee (27. März 2007)

schutzbleche sind was für weicheier !!!!!!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (27. März 2007)

...dann sollte ich mir aber wenigstens mehrere brillen mitnehmen


----------



## BrexbachG. (29. März 2007)

*An alle SunShineRider* 
am Samstag werden Frühlingsgefühle wach. 
Entweder mit dem MüsliBrenner oder "sonstwem" als Guide for a day - fool for a lifetime. Also worauf warten - endlich richtiges Bikerwetter - also raus aus den Pantoffeln rauf aufs Rad !!
Wäre schön wenn wir am Samstag 13:00 h am Schloß Sayn ne richtig große Truppe zusammenhätten. Wenns mit der Denzerheide nichts werden sollte...wäre ja auch eine Fahrt in den Koblenzer Stadtwald "Kühkopf" Waldesch usw. nicht schlecht....da würde nur noch jemand fehlen der sich dort auskennt. Vielleicht erscheint ja dieser Mister X am Samstag unverhofft. Ansonsten gibts halt wieder ne super Tour in den schönen Westerwald.
Gruß
Torsten
P.S.: Am kommenden Ostersamstag gehts sehr wahrscheinlich von Steimel Marktplatz los, der Andreas wird da aber noch genaueres berichten.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (29. März 2007)

hört sich gut an. wenn ich wieder ne fahrgelegenheit bekomme bin ich dabei....

wenn mich der teufel reitet und ich es samstag mal etwas früher ausm bett schaffe komme ich evtl auch runter geradelt


----------



## paddiee (30. März 2007)

bin dabei  diesen samstag zumindestens!!

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Andreas S. (30. März 2007)

Hi Ladyboys, 
wieder alles startklar für morgen?
Ich komme natürlich auch.  
Wo wollen wir denn hinfahren?Kommt Jens,Karl,SunshineRiderFrank und Peter,KamikazeOlaf?Wäre schön die mal wieder zusehen.Wie sind denn die Wege im Brexbachtal?Matschig?
Ich werde mich dann auch mal etwas vorbereiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPhreak (2. April 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Wege im Brexbachtal?Matschig?



Nach der CTF im Brohltal (da müsst ihr mal hin, wenn ihr es noch nicht kennt) haben wir gestern noch eine Nachmittagstour durchs Brexbachtal gemacht.
Es war unbeschreiblich schön! Die Wege sind gut zu befahren, kein Problem.

Grüße aus München in die alte Heimat (komme aus Hilgert),
Dennis


----------



## paddiee (5. April 2007)

wenn einer mitkommt, würde ich sehr gerne die 50 km fahren. werde es dann nicht ganz in 2h schaffen, aber denke ma die 3 sind locker zu holen!


Kommt sonst noch einer mit nach Rhens?? 

Gruß patrick


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (5. April 2007)

bin noch am überlegen, immerhin ist das ne woche nach rock am ring... 

wie siehts eigentlich mit diesem samstag aus? erbarmt sich noch jemand?


----------



## Andreas S. (7. April 2007)

Hallo Ladies,
morgen gibt es eine Tour ab Steimel/Marktplatz.
Entweder die Alpenrodter Hüttentour ca.70km/900hm
oder 
Nistertal-Tour ca.65km/1100hm
Fahrzeit je ca.4h

Wer mitfahren möchte soll um 10:00Uhr am Marktplatz in 57614 Steimel sein.
Ihr könnt euch auch unter Last Minute Biking eintragen.

Also bis morgen


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (7. April 2007)

denke ich bin dabei 

wäre dann für alpenrodter hütte, davon hab ich ja nur gutes gehört


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (8. April 2007)

wie erwartet sehr schicke tour! 73km, 1000 (!) höhenmeter in 3 1/2 stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (11. April 2007)

Am Samstag wieder 13:00 h ab Schloß Sayn.
Freue mich schon    
Hoffentlich mit zahlreichen Mitfahrern !!! 
Bestimmt...oder  
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (11. April 2007)

ich hoffs ebenfalls....hängt nur davon ab ob mein neues schaltauge bis dahin angekommen ist. hab keine lust wie letzte woche mit 40er trittfrequenzen die hügel hoch zu juckeln


----------



## paddiee (12. April 2007)

die letzten tage in meinem 17. lebensjahr muss ich ja noch mit euch mitfahren. Ne also bin 100% dabei!!! 

Kann aber nur so bis 17 Uhr ...


Bis dahin, Gruß Patrick


----------



## Andreas S. (13. April 2007)

Grüßt euch,
ich bin natürlich auch dabei.
@paddiee
wieso 17:00 Uhr? Reicht die Kondition nicht für länger?


----------



## r2d2_1979 (13. April 2007)

Haloo an alle Westerwald fahrer !!!!

ihr habt ja noch einen fahrer aus Ransbach gesucht da bin ich, leider im moment auf eis gelegt da ich seit einem halben jahr nur auf krücken lauf  
doch wenn ich wieder fit bin würde ich mich euch anschließen im mom baue ich ein neues bike auf doch bis spätestens sommer sollte dies auch fertig werden 

und dann würde ich gerne bei euch mitfahren


----------



## BrexbachG. (13. April 2007)

Hallo,
Sei uns willkommen....
soweit hier nichts anderes angekündigt wird fahren wir den ganzen Sommer Samstags ab Schloß Sayn 1300 h.
Hoffentlich bist du bald fit......
Gruß
Torsten
P.S: Nachricht an r2d2
und überhaupt was ist mit Strammivadi ?????? nix mehr gehört......bitte melden !!
und wann kommt Victor Müslibrenner wieder ?? ...vielleicht kennt der Pogo-Arne den r2d2 ??!!??


----------



## r2d2_1979 (13. April 2007)

Keine ahnung doch viel gefahren bin ich in letzter zeit nicht mehr: hallt nen schweren unfall mit meinen bike gehabt ( und noch selber schuld ) man sollte auch nicht agressiv durch den wald heizen ( und das noch querrfeld ein ) naja was soll ich sagen wurzel war halt unter laub im weg. sprungbeingelenk op hinter mir mit keramik implantat


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (13. April 2007)

bin morgen zu 95% doch am start, schaltauge ist wieder grade und aufm grill gehärtet 

r2d2 sagt mir nichts, aber es fehlen ja auch bilder o.ä.  ach ja...in dem unternehmen wo ich grad arbeite forschen wir u.a. an ersatzteilen für dich 

was für ne tour ist für morgen denn grob angesetzt? köppel?


----------



## Andreas S. (13. April 2007)

Tourenplanung?Ich denke wir entscheiden es um 13:00Uhr am Schloß.
Weiter wie zur Alarmstange war ich in diesem Jahr noch nicht.
Vielleicht mit einem Abstecher durch das Großbachtal?
Ich würde auch mal wieder Monrepos besichtigen.Schaun wir mal was die anderen Radler so wünschen.


----------



## Andreas S. (13. April 2007)

Ich hoffe das die alteingesessenen SunshineRider,Kamikaze,Karl,Peter und hoffentlich der nichtmüdewerdende Jens dabei sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r2d2_1979 (13. April 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> bin morgen zu 95% doch am start, schaltauge ist wieder grade und aufm grill gehärtet
> 
> r2d2 sagt mir nichts, aber es fehlen ja auch bilder o.ä.  ach ja...in dem unternehmen wo ich grad arbeite forschen wir u.a. an ersatzteilen für dich
> 
> was für ne tour ist für morgen denn grob angesetzt? köppel?



   wie ersatzteile für mich meinste das bezogen auf mein defektes rad oder auf meinen kapputen zerspliterten knochen ( der hoffentlich wieder zusammen wächst ) wo arbeitest du den  
oder meintest du mich garnicht


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (14. April 2007)

bezogen auf deinen knochen  fürs rad wäre ja ein traum....

mach momentan ein praktikum in nem forschungsinstitut für anorganische werkstoffe, glas und keramik. die forschen auch an keramikbeschichtungen für prothesen u.ä.

denke bei dem wetter werden heute einige am start sein


----------



## paddiee (14. April 2007)

hi,

habe schlechte botschaft, habe probleme mit meiner hinteradnarbe, ritzelpaket ist locker und ich schätze das liegt am narbenlager. kann gleich erst mit der reperatur anfangen, schaffe es daher nicht pünktlich bei euch zu sein. 

Fahrt lieber um 13:00 uhr ab als auf mich zu warten. Ich denke nämlich dass dir narbe futsch ist =/

Gerade bei dem wetter kann einem nichts schlimmeres passieren als auf dem trockenen zu sitzen...


Wünsche euch aber viel spaß.


Gruß, der auf dem trockenen sitzende patrick


----------



## r2d2_1979 (14. April 2007)

kann es sein das heute um 12:15 zwei mitfahrer grad auf´m weg zum schloss sayn durch koblenz unterwegs waren,   eine frau mit´nem focus bike und ein mann mit´m canyon  den dann bin ich heute hinter euch her getuckert bin mit´m zebo fußboden  vw bus


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (14. April 2007)

die frauenquote ist leider sehr gering  canyon wäre möglich, aber 12:15 ist doch sehr früh...

btw:


----------



## r2d2_1979 (14. April 2007)

hillscheidt ist falsch geschrieben  

es wird ohne dt geschrieben  
hillscheid


----------



## Andreas S. (14. April 2007)

@r2d2


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (14. April 2007)

jaja, hab auch irgendwie 2x stromberg drinne^^ das 2. ist alsbach...


----------



## DaPhreak (16. April 2007)

Ach, schmacht...
Wenn ich das nächste Mal wieder in der Heimat bin, fahre ich mal mit bei Euch. Köppel ist eh mein Lieblingsrevier. Da konnte ich gleich von der Haustür mit einer Straßenüberquerung hochfahren.
Hier direkt um München gibt's nicht annähernd so gute MTB-Strecken. Da muss man schon in die Berge fahren. Nach Feierabend ist da nix drin.

Ich hab Heimweh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (16. April 2007)

@P0g0Fr3aK:

nette Tour, die ihr da gefahren seid. Komme selbst aus Ransbach und würde gerne mal die Strecke nachfahren. Kannst Du mir die GPS-Dateien schicken? 

DANKE.

PS: ich nutze ein Garmin eTrex.


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. April 2007)

@xmichelx  
du kannst auch gerne Samstags um 1300 h in Sayn am Start sein.
Wir fahren meist ca 3-4 h. ca 50-60 km. Oft auch über verschiedene An- und Abfahrten auf´n Köppel.

und 

@daphreak  
für dich gilt natürlich das gleiche, wenn du in der Heimat bist dann komm vorbei. Wenn hier nichts anderes angekündigt wird wie z.B. Ausfall wegen Wolkenbruch oder Abfahrt in Steimel oder sonstiges, gilt immer 

Samstag 1300 h Schloß Sayn.


----------



## xmichelx (16. April 2007)

@ BrexbachG.
Danke für die Einladung. Zuvor muss ich aber noch einige Kilometer schruppen, damit ich mithalten kann. Teilweise legt ihr doch bei einer Tour >1000hm zurück.


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. April 2007)

ja, allerdings nur selten mehr, meist 800 - 1000, und das nur bei mittlerem Tempo, wir sind auch eine bunte Truppe mit wechselden Mitfahrern, keine Profis, keine Rennfahrer. Eine Grundausdauer sollte zwar vorhanden sein, der Rest ist kein Problem...du kannst es ja mal versuchen, wenn es wider Erwartens nicht laufen würde kannst du immer noch "Geheim-Training" machen...


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. April 2007)

so siehts aus  fahrt einfach mal mit, wenns in die hose geht kommt ihr 4 wochen später wieder und fahrt uns in grund und boden


----------



## Andreas S. (16. April 2007)

genau!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (18. April 2007)

Hi Leute,
leider kann ich am Samstag nicht am Start _sayn....._

Mich hats derart umgehauen, daß ich wohl froh sein kann wenn ich zum Wochenende hin wieder halbwegs aufm Damm bin.
Dann werde ich erst einmal langsam wieder anfangen und den Samstag drauf, am 28.April, freue ich mich wieder auf ne schöne Tour mit Euch... 

Ich würde mich natürlich trotzdem über einen Tourbericht incl. etwaiger Fotos freuen....damit ich weiß was ich verpasse... 
Euch auf jeden Fall ne schöne Tour und bis am 28.April


----------



## xmichelx (18. April 2007)

na dann gute Besserung !!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (20. April 2007)

moin mädels,

ja ich weiß, ich sollte eigentlich auf der arbeit sein, aber mich hats auch etwas angeschlagen => magen-darm. denke nicht dass ich morgen dabei sein werde, euch aber viel spaß und lasst die reifen qualmen 

natürlich will ich auch bilder und infos


----------



## paddiee (20. April 2007)

da alle guten dinge 3 sind, schließe ich mich euch an. ich kann leider auch nicht-.-

muss meinen geburtstag mit meiner ach so lieben verwandtschaft feiern.

falls doch einer fährt, bitte ich auch um bilde 


gruß und gute besserung an den rest


----------



## Andreas S. (20. April 2007)

Hallo Schluffis,

wenn das so aussieht dann werde ich am Sonntag mit einer gesunden Truppe einen Ritt an die Sieg machen.


----------



## Andreas S. (20. April 2007)

...und einen Tourbericht sowie Fotos bekommt man nicht einfach so.So etwas muß man sich hart erarbeiten.

@paddiee
was ist los?Hast du Angst bekommen?Warst ja schon einige Wochen nicht mehr dabei. 

Was macht Müslibrenner an diesem Wochenende?


----------



## Andreas S. (20. April 2007)

also ich habe mich schon für die Tour an der Sieg festgelegt,deswegen fahre ich morgen wahrscheinlich nicht.Wenn du willst kannste ja mit an die Sieg.
Sonntag 12:30 Uhr  ab Steimel.


----------



## Andreas S. (22. April 2007)

Hi Ladys,
fertig mit :kotz: ?
Dann kann die Vorbereitung zum 28.4. ja beginnen.
Ich bin heute ,mit einer kleinen Gruppe, eine schöne Tour an die Sieg gefahren.Das Wetter war ja Super!!!!.Naja,wenn Engel reisen... 
Ich versuche mal das Tourprofil in mein Benutzer Album zu laden.
Wer hat sich denn sonst noch so mit dem Rad bewegt?


----------



## paddiee (22. April 2007)

am 28. bin ich bis abends noch mit der schule in rom. tut mir echt leid.   kann es kaum abwarten wieder mit euch ne satt runde zu fahren.

gruß patrick


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. April 2007)

ich bin immer noch nicht ganz fit, ka was mich da erwischt hat. werd morgen auch noch nicht mim rad auf die arbeit fahren, hoffe das klappt ab dienstag wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (24. April 2007)

HaLLO an alle.
Das war heute unglaublich  
Ich habe heute zur leichten Trainingsaufnahme eine kleine "Brexrunde" gemacht. Sayn Stromberg, Wurzelweg, Nauorter Bahnhof, und dann kurz vorm Teufelstunnel   ein Fotograf mit scharfer Sexbombe im Bach stehend kaum bekleided fotografierend.....die haben mich vor lauter Posing überhaupt nicht bemerkt   wenn ich etwas später vorbei gekommen wäre, hätte die Braut bestimmt die wenigen Fetzen die sie an hatte auch noch von sich gerissen..... Da ich diese Tour schon lange nicht mehr gefahren bin muß ich jetzt hier öfter mal kontrollieren ob da alles sittsam zugeht.....
von den Eindrücken ganz wohl gelaunt zur Steiner Brücke, hoch zum Unteren Weg Richtung Sayn, ZickZack bis in die Brex kurz vor der 6.Brücke und ab nach Haus...knapp 18 km. Nicht zu hart(bis auf die Foto-Braut) gerade richtig.
Also ich denke ich bin am Samstag am 13:00 h am Schloß am Start. Wenn auch noch nicht 100 % fit, aber schon auf einem guten Weg......und wenn morgen die Braut da wieder fotografiert wird.....dann halt ich an und laß mir ein Autogramm geben.... 
Hat sonst schon jemand dieses Treiben zwischen Teufelsschlucht und Steiner Brücke beobachtet ? Was geht da ab ? !?!?!?    

Wenn gewünscht fahren wir am Samstag mal da vorbei .....dann könnt ihr selbst  Zucht und Ordnung überwachen......


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. April 2007)

hört sich ja sehr gut an 

ich weiß leider immer noch nicht ob ich samstag dabei sein kann, bin heute auch noch krank geschrieben. selbst wenn ich bis dahin wieder aufm radl sitzen kann werd ich wohl selbige probleme haben wie thorsten vorletzte woche, wenn nicht sogar schlimmer  

ach ja, eine frage noch: wieso hast du nicht angehalten und gewartet bis sie sich komplett auszieht?


----------



## Andreas S. (27. April 2007)

Hallöchen,
wer kommt denn,außer meiner WENIGKEIT, denn noch so?
Der Teufelstunnel wird an diesem Wochenende wohl völlig überlaufen sein,wenn Torsten so eine Werbung macht.Was ist mit Laubachsmühle,Monrepos,Sohlscheid oder so?War schon soooooolange nicht mehr dort 
Vielleicht macht Viktor den Guide?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (28. April 2007)

nabend mädels,

un wo gings heute lang? werd mich morgen auch aufs rad schwingen und ne runde drehn, nächsten samstag bin ich zu 99% dann auch wieder voll und ganz dabei


----------



## Andreas S. (28. April 2007)

Heute waren es 63km bei 970hm und 2 Reifenpannen.Einer hat einen defekten Ersatzschlauch eingepackt   worauf ein anderer dann an seiner Pumpe fast verzweifelt wäre  .....dann kommen schon mal brutto 5std48min für so eine Tour heraus.Aber es hat trotzdem wie immer riesigen Spaß gemacht und   haben wir auch sehr viel.
Sayn-Stromberg-Grenzau-Alsbach-Fohr-MunDep-Mogendorf-Wittgert-Breitenau-Stebach-Gr.Maischeid-Dernbacher Kopf-Rüscheid-Anhausen-Rheinhöhenweg-Sayn
Ja,ich glaube so war es.


----------



## paddiee (29. April 2007)

so!!!!

habe italien hinter mir gelassen und bin bereit für samstag


werde 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000.......%ig dabei sein


kanns kaum abwarten.

gruß patrick


----------



## Andreas S. (29. April 2007)

sicher?? 
Bist bestimmt einige Kilos schwerer 
Hast du auch dein Rad gecheckt?
Sattelstütze fest?
Blattfedern und Zwillingsbereifung montiert,Reifendruck auf 5,5 bar erhöht? 
Dann würde ich auch auf Carbon verzichten und lieber etwas aus V4A Stahl nehmen.
Hoffentlich fährst du uns die schönen Waldwege nicht kaputt.
Naja ,wir werden es am Samstag erleben!???!

schön das du wieder dabei bist


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
am Samstag werden wir noch mal bei hoffentlich schönem Wetter ne richtig schöne Runde drehen...und wenn alle da sind die sich angekündigt haben....dann wird das ne tolle Truppe...
..ich freue mich schon drauf.....und zum Abschluß könnte eine Isotonische Abkühlung in Sayn auf uns warten ?!?....
Hoffenlich  zahlreiches Erscheinen, gutes Wetter und allerbeste Laune, bis Samstag 1300 h am Schloß.
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## paddiee (3. Mai 2007)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (3. Mai 2007)

mein schaltauge ist mal wieder krumm


----------



## Chneemann (5. Mai 2007)

Hi

Seid ihr mir vorhin vielleicht entgegen gekommen?
Kurz vor Grenzau oberhalb des Brexbaches hatte ich gerade angehalten um meine Karte zu studieren, als 5 Biker mir entgegen kamen und runter zur ehemaligen Mühle gefahren sind.

Da dachte ich sofort an euch und hab natürlich gleich mal hier nachgesehen, ob für heute ne Tour geplant war.


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
nein das waren unbekannte Eindringlinge in unser "Revier".
Wir waren heute auch zu fünft an der Wied unterwegs.
Zoo, Schwanenteich-Oberbieber, Engelsbachtal, Rengsdorf, Ehlscheid, Laubachsmühle, Datzeroth, Monrepos, Rheinhöhenweg, Niederbreitbach, Kurtscheid, Melsbach, Sayn. 60 km 1200 hm. Platt. Aber schöööööön.
Wenn du magst, Samstags 1300 h Schloß Sayn meist zwischen 4 und 8 Fahrern ca. 4 h. zügig aber kein Rennen....
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (5. Mai 2007)

ich wollte mitkommen, durfte aber nicht  bin morgens extra noch zu meinem händler gedüst und hab das letzte dort vorhandene passende schaltauge ergattert....
eingebaut, schaltung eingestellt etc und wollte es gerade ins auto packen, als meine freundin meinte ich solle sie gefälligst verabschieden um 15 uhr wenn sie sich aufn weg nach schottland macht  

nun denn, ich werde heimlich weiter trainieren und euch nächsten samstag in grund und boden fahren


----------



## Chneemann (6. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte es mir schon mal überlegt mit euch zu fahren.
Aber ich denke euer Level ist doch noch etwas hoch für mich.

Ich bin gestern zwar auch 50 km gefahren, aber davon 23 km (Koblenz-Bendorf und später wieder zurück) ohne Höhenmeter.
Vom Tempo kann ichs auch nicht richtig einschätzen.

Fahrt ihr nur auf breiten Wegen, oder auch Single Trails?
Bei den vielen Orten, die ihr durchfahrt vermute ich fast, dass die Strecken für mich etwas "langweilig" sind.


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Mai 2007)

Meist fahren wir Waldwege hier und da auch ein paar Single Trails,
die Ortschaften durchfahren wir in aller Regel nicht sondern das sind Anhaltspunkte der Waldwege die an den Orten vorbeiführen....damit man nachvollziehen kann wo man denn gerade war....
Ansonsten kannst Du es ja mal versuchen.....probieren geht über.....
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paddiee (6. Mai 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> nun denn, ich werde heimlich weiter trainieren und euch nächsten samstag in grund und boden fahren



das wäre doch gelacht, so viel zeit hast du doch garnicht um zu trainieren. So leicht kommt man nicht gegen Andreas sein Hodenpflaster an


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Mai 2007)

....und erst recht das Eigenurin-Doping......Andreas ist nicht mit Training zu bezwingen.....


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo ihr beiden Schlaumeier,
ich bin nicht gedopt.Vielleicht solltet ihr euch nur einmal ein anständiges Bike zulegen. 
Lasst auch noch   aus dem Blut und die Frauen in Ruhe,dann funktioniert das auch mit der Kondition.
Ihr dürft natürlich nicht vergessen,wenn ihr euch schon mit mir messen wollt,das ich nur einmal in der Woche mit dem Bike fahre und das ist samstags mit euch.
Andere sind zum Teil 2,3 oder sogar 4 mal unterwegs.
Außerdem könnte ich,vom Alter her,von dem einen oder anderen der Papi sein.
Ausgenommen von Brexbach G.
Und dann darf man nicht vergessen das bei den Touren ich meistens der Letzte oder Vorletzte    im Berg bin.
Wenn ihr das alles irgendwann mal in den Griff bekommt,dann werden eure Enkel oder Urenkel auch zu euch hinaufschauen so wie ihr zu mir.
Das war das Wort  zum Sonntag.
Aber die Tour gestern war schon absolut klasse.


----------



## paddiee (7. Mai 2007)

westerwald touren sind einfach die geilsten


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Mai 2007)

Hi Ladys,
ich kann leider am Samstag nicht mitfahren.Muß arbeiten.
Das mit den Trikots holen wir dann beim nächsten Treff nach.
Ich werde am Sonntagmorgen etwas fahren.
Ihr könnt nun noch etwas trainieren um eure Kondition aufzubessern.
Ich melde mich dann am Samstagabend nochmal.
Wer sorgt für den Tourbericht?
Fotos?


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. Mai 2007)

ja schade Andreas....aber nächsten Samstag gibts keine Ausrede...da kommst Du wieder mit....
Ansonsten, außer bei Sintflut, wie immer 13:00 h am Schloß. Hoffentlich erscheinen wieder zahlreiche MTBler....bis dann.. 
Torsten


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (12. Mai 2007)

moje mädels,

un wie siehts aus? heute am start? ist doch optimales bike-wetter  nicht dass ich da auftauche und niemand ist da...


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Mai 2007)

Hi,
wie war es denn heute?
Oder seid ihr noch unterwegs?Verfahren?Panne(n)????
Was ist eigentlich mit Donnerstag 17.5. ?
Kann man (jemand) etwas organisieren?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (12. Mai 2007)

wo du das mit dem verfahren ansprichst.....jaaa, da war was 

sehr schöne tour mal wieder, kurz aber knackig (47km, 8xx hm) mit einigen sehr schönen trails. die daten vom hac zieh ich mir bald aufn rechner, bin mal gespannt wie das aussieht.

sayn-stromberg-nauort-alsbach-hilgert-hilgerter wald - höhr- grenzau-sayn.

nachdem wir vor hilgert unsere pause dank eines regenschauers etwas verlängerten wollte thorsten im hilgerter wald unbedingt nen pfad finden, den es gar nicht (mehr) gab was zur folge hatte, dass wir ca 30 minuten durch sumpf geschoben haben und dem jagenden teil der bevölkerung fast in die quere kamen  irgendwann fanden wir dann aber doch wieder einen weg und fuhren weiter nach höhr


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Mai 2007)

genauso habe ich mir das vorgstellt.Da bin ich einmal nicht dabei und schon bricht das Chaos aus.   

TORSTEN THE NAVIGATOR
oder 
hanshans äh tomtom

Da hat sich die Poison-Fraktion natürlich dem Nivaeu der 2.Klasse CanyonCubeStevensPfadfinder angepasst?

Es kommt wieder der Tag an dem ihr unter meiner Ghost Aufsicht sein dürft 

Gibt es auch evtl.Fotos von heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (12. Mai 2007)

ne leider keine fotos. vor allem am rande des brexbachtals gab es doch einige schöne möglichkeiten


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (12. Mai 2007)

so, hier mal die profile einmal über wegachse, einmal über zeitachse


----------



## BrexbachG. (13. Mai 2007)

...ich bin wirklich sehr erfreut und zufrieden, daß   man Euch Lady-Boys mit ganz kleinen Dingen eine wirklich große Freude machen kann... .....Respekt 

...also der Pfad war klar vorhanden, zwar mit tiefem schweren Boden, kaum befahrbar, aber mit etwas Erfahrung leicht zu nehmen und trockenen Fußes die Fahrt fortzusetzen........wenn Ihr fleißig weiter übt, dann werdet Ihr schon ganz bald auch etwas anspruchsvollere Passagen und Trails meistern. 

Ich bin ganz sicher das Ihr das *fast alle *schafft. 

...gut bei unserem GhostRider Andreas...???. ....aber wir werden Ihn nicht verstoßen und trotz allem weiterhin auf Ihn aufpassen....wenn er doch bloß mit    :kotz:   aufhören würde....er könnte ein echter Kumpel sein.... 

Nebenbei....die Frankfurter Eintracht hat vorzeitig den Klassenerhalt gesichert !!! 

Bis nächsten Samstag...ich freue mich schon auf eine neue Erlebnistour mit den Brexbach-LadyBoys


----------



## Schlammiwadi (13. Mai 2007)

Hi da binnich wieda,
mit nen neuen Nic,
Ratet mal wer da schreibt?

Rote Socke im Angebot!


----------



## BrexbachG. (13. Mai 2007)

...Mensch MüsliWadi...ich hab mich gerade wirklich kaputt gelacht...dieser Nic ist wirklich toll.....die Idee hätte von mir sein können 
SchlammiWadi....wirklich gut...richtig gut


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (13. Mai 2007)

ohne scheiß, ich musste grade herzlichst lachen


----------



## Schlammiwadi (13. Mai 2007)

Hi Andreas, 
weißt bestimmt noch nicht alles von gestern, oder...

... hat Torsten dir schon von seiner gefühlten Bremsverzögerung an der Sayner Burg erzählt?

War auch en kleiner Brüller....
...aber lass es dir selber erzählen.. oder guck dir am Samstag die Brandblase an..

Wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung
 oder so ähnlich...

bis denne....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (13. Mai 2007)

ja man sollte nach ner steilen 150 hömes abfahrt niemals an seine noch so neuen bremsen fassen


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Mai 2007)

Hi Brexbach-Pfadfinder,
Torsten hat mir natürlich nichts von seinem neuen ABS erzählt.Ich habe ihm schon einmal gesagt das er dieses minderwertige und schlecht verarbeitete Bike nicht kaufen soll,das hat er nun davon.
Wer war denn gestern anwesend?
Was ist nun mit Donnerstag?Alpenrodter Hütte?Kroppacher Schweiz?

@schlammiwadi
ich hätt da noch ein paar gelbe Gummistiefel aber ohne Clickies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (13. Mai 2007)

paddie, viktor, thorsten und ich waren bei dieser denkwürdigen tour anwesend 

donnerstag wäre ne überlegung wert, mal gucken wie fit ich da bin, hab mittwoch geburtstag^^
kroppacher schweiz wäre für mich mal was neues


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Mai 2007)

Kroppacher Schweiz -große Nister-kleine Nister-Ahlbach-Stein Wingert usw...
Ich hätt da auch mal wieder Lust zu.
Wenn wir von Steimel fahren würden ,wären das ca.65km/1100hm .
Torsten und Jens kennen die Strecke auch schon.
Was machen die anderen?
Gibt es sonst noch Vorschläge?


----------



## BrexbachG. (13. Mai 2007)

Hi LadyBoys,
da meine SchwiegerEltis aus dem Östen kommen, werde ich am Donnerstag nicht mitfahren können,
aber am Samstag bin ich um 1300 h auf jeden Fall dabei. Da hab ich mich schon im Vorfeld bei der Family abgemeldet....wenn ich am Donnerstag könnte, wäre ich für die Nister-Tour...die ist schön...

....im Übrigen habe ich gar keine Brandblase...ich habe mir lediglich einen lange gehegten Wunsch nach einem Branding selbst erfüllt !! 
und ich bin mit dem Ergebnis mehr als zufrieden...sieht wirklich cool aus  ...


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Mai 2007)

Also,ich werde mich erst am Mittwochabend hier wieder melden.
Mal sehen wer dann wann wohin von wo aus wielange fährt.
@Torsten
kannst die Schwiegerelti doch am Donnerstag mitnehmen.Bikes haste doch genug.


----------



## BrexbachG. (13. Mai 2007)

das stimmt, aber die kommen keinen Berg hoch, die haben nämlich 

*SchwammiWadi....*ich läjn joa inn där Äck .....


----------



## Strammiwadi (16. Mai 2007)

Hey, wer missbraucht da meinen Namen!

Stramm Schwamm Schlamm...

Der nächste der stürzt oder durchs Unterholz pflügt, heißt womöglich noch Schrammiwadi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (16. Mai 2007)

ja da isser ja wieder....

jetzt wirds aber höchste Zeit das sich alle ......Wadis mal kennenlernen.

Am besten Samstags 1300h am Schloß. Außer bei Wolkenbruch immer !!

Also OberWadi wir rechnen mit Dir.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. Mai 2007)

waaaah hab grad erfahren, dass meine alten morgen früh um 5 nach läpzisch fahren, hab also ab heute übers we kein auto :/ kann morgen also leider gottes nicht mitfahren, samstag muss ich mal gucken. sagt vorher mal an, was für ne tour ansteht, damit ich abschätzen kann ob ich mim radl runter kommen kann


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. Mai 2007)

...morgen kann ich auch nicht, aber für Samstag......wenn es nicht gerade aus Eimern schüttet komm doch runter, dann fahren wir eine Tour bei der wir dich zu hause absetzen.....?!?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. Mai 2007)

naja schaun wir mal  wenns wetter gut ist hab ich auch kein problem damit 1xxkm zu radeln, hab ja zeit


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Mai 2007)

Ich werde mich morgen wohl kurzfristig für eine kleine Tour entscheiden.Bei den Vorhersagen.Habe Montag und Dienstag genug Regen gehabt.

@Arne 
Glückwunsch zum


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. Mai 2007)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ...morgen kann ich auch nicht aber für Samstag......wenn es nicht gerade aus Eimern schüttet komm doch runter, dann fahren wir eine Tour bei der wir dich zu hause absetzen.....?!?



 von mir auch alles gute zum 'Burtstag

p.s.: hallo "ghostWadi" oder SteimelWadi ????


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. Mai 2007)

danke leute  ja geld für diverse bike-artikel gabs, kann mich nur nicht entscheiden, was zuerst dran ist


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Mai 2007)

p.s.: hallo "ghostWadi" oder SteimelWadi ????[/QUOTE]

wie wäre es mit Mc Wäidi ?
oder ExtermiWadi
oder ...
oder...
oder...


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Mai 2007)

Danke ebenso.Du hast schon immer einen korpulenten Eindruck hinterlassen.


----------



## paddiee (18. Mai 2007)

so leute, kann morgen leider nicht. mich hat die grippe erwischt.
da hilft dann auch kein hodendoping *hust* 

viel spaß euch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (18. Mai 2007)

ich lag gestern morgen auch mit 39 fieber im bett, heute gehts mir wieder ganz gut bis auf halsschmerzen und husten. ich versuche mich jetzt an hardcore erholung mit latschenkieferöl, erkältungsbädern, tee, isotonischen getränken etc und denke dass ich morgen am start bin  mit euch halte ich auch noch leicht geschwächt mit


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Mai 2007)

ja,ja,das junge Gemüse ist mal wieder krank.Mich wundert es nicht,so wie manche gekleidet sind.
Ich jedenfalls werde morgen am Schloß sein.Die Aktion mit den Trikots wird morgen auch stattfinden um ca.12:45 Uhr Parkplatz Schmetterlingsgarten und wenn paddiee nicht da ist hat er Pech gehabt.
Torsten bekommt morgen auch seine NN.2stk.


----------



## BrexbachG. (18. Mai 2007)

hi monsieur,
kommst du mit den NN's zu mir ?? dann brauch ich die nicht hin und her zu transportieren ?!?
hast du gesehen, StrammiWadi hat sich gemeldet.....ob wir den mal livehaftig zu sehen bekommen ????
Bis morgen.

@pogofreak @paddie
na sind euch die nassen füße von letzter Woche nicht bekommen?? SchlammiWadi geht damit viel professioneller um. Das liegt aber vielleicht auch daran das er ein wenig erfahrener ist.....
Der SchlammiWadi kommt doch bestimmt.......ODER ??


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (18. Mai 2007)

quatsch, ich fahr auch im winter bei 5° mit kurzer hose, trikot und windbreaker und werd nicht krank  aber ka was meine olle da für krankheitserreger aus schottland mitgebracht hat


----------



## BrexbachG. (18. Mai 2007)

OOOOOOOOHhh,
da wär ich aber mißtrauisch !!!!!!!
...vielleicht hat die irgendsoeinem "Drecksack" unter den Schotten-Rock geschaut....oder schlimmer.....
hat die auch Herpes...?...au weia...... 
...zur Rache legen wir zusammen und beim nächsten "mobilen Arbeitsplatz" an dem wir vorbeikommen, rächst Du dich!! Aber Vorsicht....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (18. Mai 2007)

naja dann hätte ich ja 2x gelitten  bin froh wenn ich das getier oder was auch immer das ist los bin ^^


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Mai 2007)

aber das ausgerechnet unsere Jugendabteilung öfters kränkelt.Oder sind das nur "Ausreden" um auch mal hinten in der Gruppe fahren zu dürfen?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (18. Mai 2007)

du kennst solche ausreden wohl schon zur genüge, hm? wen wir hinten fahren, dann nur aus gründen des mitleidens


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Mai 2007)

also,das war mal wieder eine gelungene Tour,auch weil Müslibrenner der Bestimmer war .Es waren 4 alte Säcke am Start.Mal alle 4 hinten im Peloton und mal alle 4 vorne  in der Spitzengruppe.Ein ausgeglichenes Feld halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (19. Mai 2007)

ja das war wie immer ne schöne Tour. Der Anstieg nach Neuhäusel war derart brutal, mir tut immer noch die Kniescheibe weh...
aber egal ....geile Tour....nur zu viel Asphalt... aber trotzdem gut...
die Fotos sind auch schön geworden.
Ich denke da haben einige Leute heute echt was verpaßt....
p.s.:
den Cannondale Karl habe ich heute auf dem Weg zum Abendessen noch getroffen, er hat eine kleine 20 km Runde gedreht....kommt demnächst wieder Samstags mit. Kamikaze Olaf hat keinen Fahrrad-Führerschein mehr, geht nur noch schwimen, im Whirlpool....im Club...., nein nein nein......nur schwimmen....
@SchlammiWadi
bist du mittlerweile zuhause ? sorry, normalerweise wäre ich bei dir und deinem Platten geblieben...wie bei den Musketieren....einer für alle...alle auf einen.....

@Pogofreak
na wenn du nächsten Samstag kommst dann bring doch gleich die Ransbacher Alpencrosser mit.....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (19. Mai 2007)

leute wieso fahrt ihr immer nur so geile touren, wenn die spitzenfahrer ausgeknocked sind? 

naja, nächsten samstag wieder 

edit: thorsten heute wieder mit "normalen" reifen? da müsstest du ja nur so geflogen sein  hab mir heute hinten auch mal wieder den racing ralle drauf gemacht


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2007)

Am Pfingst-Samstag und den Samstag darauf , 02.06.07 kann ich leider nicht !! Hatte ich ganz vergessen zu sagen.

 Ich hoffe den Samstag in 14 Tagen, 09.06.07 wieder am Start zu Sayn.

Ich wünsche Euch 2 schöne Samstage zum trainieren. Und hoffe Euch zahlreich am 09.06.07 wieder zu sehen. Da freue ich mich schon drauf Da hab ich auch schon ne schöne Tour im Auge....Friedrichsberg, JahnsEiche, Rheinhöhenweg.....das geht direkt gut ab.
Bis zum 09.06.07 in alter Frische.


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Mai 2007)

ach der Torsten soll sich mal nicht so  anstellen.
Auf Asphalt gibts keine Schlammiwadi sondern Strammmmmmmmiwadi .

@Torsten
ich denke das bergauffahren besser für deine beighostweggeworfenegabel ist.
Wenn du die nächsten beiden Samstage nicht willst,gibts Schlaffiwadi 

Bin mal gespannt wer dann was organisiert.
Dann können wir auch mal ungehindert ins Wiedbachtal?


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Mai 2007)

Die Kerbe im Profil könnte die kurze Panne meines Ciclo gewesen sein.
Ne,quatsch.
Ich war nur zu schnell für euch Bergaufbremser. 

Wegen den nächsten beiden Wochen.Da können wir endlich mal ein paar schöne Touren machen.Kein gejammere wegen
Knie,Gabel,Bremse,falsche Reifen,schlechte Hose,zu kalt,zu warm,zu steil,zu schnell,zu viel Asphalt,schlechte Atem,zu gutes Ghost,freilaufende Hunde,hochnäsige Canyon Angestellte(aber trotzdem dort kaufen) usw...
 Vielleicht kommen auch mehr Fahrer als sonst? Wer weiß?
Eventuell ist die Jugend nur deswegen "krank":kotz:


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (20. Mai 2007)

ja genau, wir wussten das schon und haben uns mental einfach auf die entspannten nächsten wochen eingestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2007)




----------



## Andreas S. (20. Mai 2007)

da fehlen wohl die Worte?


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> da fehlen wohl die Worte?


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Mai 2007)

an deiner Stelle würde den uff den Poison Aufkläber klääben


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (20. Mai 2007)

je nach wetter ist ja evtl der sunshinerider auch wieder am start


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Mai 2007)

ich bin sicher das ausnahmslos alle da sein werden auch wenn es aus Eimern schüttet.
Achso,Torsten kommt wahrscheinlich nicht.Hat Schlaffiwadi oder Schlammihodi
oder...ach was weiß ich.
@müslibrenner
bei mir steht bauknecht


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2007)

...das hat der Viktor doch schon am Samstag vermutet.....

aber die abgeklebte Stelle war nicht die SerienNummer des Rad-Verleihs,

das war das Original *Baumarkt-Bike-Logo *dieses Unikums.....


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2007)

das habe ich von Anfang an vermutet....

..und am Ende kommt heraus das *ER* StrammiWadi ist.....


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Mai 2007)

Hi Schlaffihodi,
aber die BaumarktDinger sind schon genial,vorallem die Gabel.
Wenn deine nix mehr gut dann kann ich dir mal eine neue drechseln.


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2007)

Nix ablenken StrammiWadi,
du stehst kurz vor der Enttarnung.....da hilft nur noch ein Geständnis....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2007)

..Häääääääääääääh.........???????????


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Mai 2007)

handgekühlt


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Mai 2007)

jemand was von Patrick gehört,gesehen,gefühlt,gerochen?


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2007)

nööööööö


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Mai 2007)

heyheyhey,
wo haste denn das geile Bike her.Sogar mit den passenden Socken?Schwabbeldiwabbeldiwadi


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2007)

??? wieso ich ???

ich war so frei *ein Bild von Dir*  als mein BenutzerFoto zu nutzen...

...du siehst so gut aus...


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Mai 2007)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> genug für heute...


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> da fehlen wohl die Worte?



 

bis zum 09.06.07


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. Mai 2007)

was geht morgen mädels? sayn oder steimel? steimel wenn auch um 1300?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (25. Mai 2007)

Hi,
nix genaues weiß ich nicht.Mir fehlen noch die Infos von Müslibrenner,paddiee und Jens. 
Laut Wettervorhersage könnte es morgen evtl. vielleicht nach Möglichkeit etwas regnen aber Richtung Hachenburg eher weniger.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. Mai 2007)

ach regen.... schlammi wadis werden wieder am start sein


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Mai 2007)

Achtung!
SchlammiWadi hört mit.
Sein neues Bild habe ich auf der letzten Tour gemacht,auf so einem weißen Canyon.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. Mai 2007)

ich hätt das nur gern noch heut abend geklärt, damit ich weiß obs mim fahren klappt


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Mai 2007)

ich denke das es auf jeden Fall klappt,die Frage ist wo wir fahren?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. Mai 2007)

ich bin fürs nistertal.

wäre gut wenn die andrem auch nochmal ihren senf dazu geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. Mai 2007)

wenn du morgen mitfahren würdest würd dir spätestens sonntag eh keiner mehr glauben, dass du dopst bzw dass du richtig dopst


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. Mai 2007)

laßt doch mal den SchlammiWadi in Ruhe.....der nimmt höchstens HansAPlast...



ich werde über Pfingsten meine ersten zarten Alpinen Erfahrungen machen..mehr demnächst....
a propos...ich würde 1. die AlpenroderHütte Tour machen und 2. die NistertalTour !!
Das sind wirklich zwei geile Touren.....und am 09.06.07 dann 3. die Königsetappe von Sayn über den Rheinhöhenweg ins Wiedtal...Brutal aber geil.........bis demnächst ...ihr Ladyboys....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. Mai 2007)

also sinds bisher nur andreas und ich? ist ja schon bissl arm ihr luschen 

btw hätte ich demnächst echt mal bock auf ne hardcore-tour...um 100km und 1500hm minimum schweben mir da vor. können uns da ja mal was überlegen


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Mai 2007)

Da sich ja sonst niemand mehr meldet wäre mein Vorschlag ins Nistertal zu fahren.Die Alpenroder Hüttentour kennt Pogofreak ja schon.SunshineRider Frank hat ,wenns nicht regnet,auch zugesagt.
*Paddiee und Jens???*

Also,Treffpunkt 13:00 Uhr in 57614 Steimel Marktplatz in der Ortsmitte.


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Mai 2007)

....verschmutzte Bikes können nach der Tour bei mir gereinigt werden.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. Mai 2007)

hab mir heute übrigens nen allmountain-rahmen in der bucht geschossen. mal gucken wann ich den aufbaue


----------



## Andreas S. (26. Mai 2007)

das war sie ,die schöne Tour von heute.Das Wetter hat genauso gehalten wie versprochen.Jetzt hat Jens einen Grund sich zu Ärgern das er nicht mit wollte.
Ich finde das es sich gelohnt hat.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (26. Mai 2007)

wetter perfekt, tour sehr schön, leider etwas viel asphalt, aber die abfahrten haben für vieles entschädigt.
nächste woche müsst ihr dann mal wieder ohne mich auskommen


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Mai 2007)

boaaaaaaaaaaa  eyyy,
sind wir heute nass  geworden.Dabei hat es um 8:45 Uhr noch gar nicht geregnet.
Trotzdem waren es 50km durch das Puderbacher Land.Zum Glück sind Uwe und natürlich meine Wenigkeit keine Weicheier. 

Was gibt es am kommenden Samstag?
Ich komme erst Freitag wieder nachhause und kann ,wenn sonst keiner den Guide machen will,die Tour zur Alpenrodter Hütte von Steimel aus anbieten.
Arne und Torsten sind nicht da.Was ist mit dem Rest?
Wenn Jens mitmacht können wir auch gerne nochmal ins Wiedtal von Sayn aus.
Oder ich fahre zum Jens?
Was ist eigentlich mit Patrick los? Der lässt ja gar nix mehr von sich hören?


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Juni 2007)

..was ist jetzt mit morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (1. Juni 2007)

Also ,morgen geht es ins Wiedtal.
Treffpunkt ist um 12:00 Uhr in Anhausen an der Raiffeisenbank.
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hoffe ihr habt alle schön euer Geheimtraining absolviert...
Andreas hat mit Jens schon mal vorgefühlt was nächsten Samstag 09.06.07 kommt...ne schöne WiedTour !! Nur die Anfahrt von Sayn aus wird noch brutaler.....

Hoffentlich kommen am Samstag auch mal wieder unsere Gelegenheits-Fahrer. 

Wäre schön wenn mal *Alle* da wären. Also Ladyboys 1300 h am Schloß.

..und Arne kann ggf. ja auch die Ransbacher Alpencrosser mitbringen ?!?


und Viktor ?? und Paddie ?? und Karl ?? und.....*StrammiWadi* ???? und........wenn hier neue Mitfahrer mitkommen möchten sind uns die gerne willkommen.....also kommt einfach am 09.06.07 bis 1300h ans Schloß Sayn !!


----------



## xmichelx (5. Juni 2007)

Servus zusammen,

ich verfolge schon seit längerem eurem Thema. Leider bin ich Samstags meistens verplant, daher konnte ich bei euren Touren noch nicht dabei sein. Ich würde aber gerne mal die ein oder andere Strecke nachfahren.
Könnte mir bitte einer aus eurer Gruppe die GPS-Daten oder eine grobe Tourenbeschreibung schicken.  Ich suche noch ne Streche für Donnerstag. 

Das wäre super nett.

Schon mal DANKE "


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (5. Juni 2007)

hi michel,
mit gps kann wohl niemand hier dienen, zumindest nicht dass ich wüsste. und besser als die "beschreibung" über die höhenprofile gehts wohl auch nicht, es sei denn jemand findet sich und schreibt dir für 50-70km jede weggabelung auf


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (6. Juni 2007)

hallöle mädels 

samstag stehen bei mir die chancen 50 / 50 dass ich komme, hab leider noch paar andere sachen vor  je nachdem wie ich das alles geregelt bekomme bin ich aber evtl doch am start...


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juni 2007)

Hi,
schaut euch das Profil an.Die Tour könnt ihr euch nicht entgehen lassen.
Ich denke das wir die Strecke,wenn wir die von Sayn aus fahren etwas kürzen müssen.Vielleicht das wir ab Waldbreitbach nicht über Rossbach nach Breitscheid fahren sondern durch das Fockenbachtal nach Hümmerich oder Ellingen-Straßenhaus.Aber das können wir auch noch Samstag besprechen.

Was ist mit Müslibrenner?Ist dieses WE nicht die Seniorenausflugstour Ü45  in Rhens?
@pogofreak deine Vorhaben kannste bestimmt auch ein anderes mal erledigen?
Ich kann die Strecke wirklich nur empfehlen.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (6. Juni 2007)

nein kann ich nicht und ihr fahrt die strecke verkackt nochmal gefälligst dann wenn ich dabei bin


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juni 2007)




----------



## Schlammiwadi (7. Juni 2007)

Moin Andrea S,

ja, am Sonntag ist die Butterfahrt in Rhens und da schäm ich mich auch nicht.
Sind bestimmt nen paar reiche Witwen aus em WW dabei!



Tolles Profil haste da gemacht!  
Aber der Titel ist falsch. Besser wäre: Tour der Leiden mit Ghost*


* Def.: ...ein mit bunten Aufklebern** versehenes Kettler Alurad mit tiefem Einstieg.

** siehe auch : 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ghost-Mountainbi...84QQihZ004QQcategoryZ2904QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Also, bis demnäx, viel  Spaß und pass auf, dass dein Rock nicht in die Kette kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (7. Juni 2007)

Na ihr Ladyboys !

....wer von euch hübchen Püppchen wird denn am Samstag um 1300h am Start Sayn ????????


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Juni 2007)

ich bin da,wie es sich gehört


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. Juni 2007)

na du alter "wer kennt wen Freak" ...ist ganz interessant dort......die Vergangenheint holt einen da manchmal ein....ein bisschen Werbung für unsere MTBler muß natürlich auch Sayn...


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Juni 2007)

So Leutz,das nenne ich Service.
Hab heute gegen 19:30 Uhr festgestellt,das die hintere Felge gerissen ist.Prima.
Um 20:00Uhr hatte ich ein komplettes Ersatzlaufrad in meinen Händen.
Obwohl mein Fahrradhändler auf der 24h Europameisterschaft in Regau/Österreich www.24h-mtb.at  ist und fast alle Ersatzteile mitgenommen hat.
Das soll mal jemand nachmachen(Canyon,Poison) und wie sie alle heißen.
Hier mal der Link falls sich jemand interessiert:
www.radsport-mertens.de

Also für morgen bin ich gerüstet.


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo Monsieur !!

Ich freue mich dich morgen mal wieder zu sehen !! Wirklich !!

Das mit deinem Rad tut mir leid.... ne gerissene Felge hatte bisher noch niemand!!  ...aber schön das dein Dealer wenigstens kulant ist.....

...lag es am Material, aber eigentlich sind doch deine MIFA-Felgen absolut top ! oder ??? ... oder wars doch das Gewicht des Fahrers???


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (8. Juni 2007)

wie gesagt werd ich morgen wohl leider nicht können, aber nächsten samstag siehts gut aus  ich hoffe ihr kommt nicht in die angekündigten unwetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (8. Juni 2007)

Ne von Mitropa.
Quatsch beiseite.
Bontrager Race Lite schimpfen sich die Dinger.
Beim zentrieren ist mit die unterschiedliche Breite(bis 2mm Unterschied)der Felge aufgefallen sowie der Bruch einer Speiche.Nach Entfernung des Felgenbandes war der Riss sofort zu erkennen.Bontrager Felgen sind schon fÃ¼r mein niedriges Gewicht von 42â¬Kilo ausgelegt.Andere,deren Gewicht jenseits der 90kg liegt(wird da nicht schon mit Zentner und Doppelzentner gerechnet?   )mÃ¼ssten dann mit Doppelbereifung oder Buchenholzfelgen fahren.
Die Felge wird eingeschickt und begutachtet.
Sie ist von April 06 und hat 4400km gelaufen.
Es gibt evtl. eine neue.
Abwarten.

Laut Wetterbericht sind wir erst morgen abend mit Gewitter dran.


----------



## Schlammiwadi (9. Juni 2007)

Der Andreas,


alter Schlingel...
...gibt immer noch sein Gewicht in Euro an!

 Ich sags immer: Laß die Finger von Gebrauchtteilen, wenn sie schon über 3000 km drauf haben!

Viel Spaß am Sa, 

bes demnäx


sw


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. Juni 2007)

alter schwede, da habt ihr heute ja ganz schön reingehauen. das nächste mal wünsche ich mir auch so ne tour, will mal wissen ob ich das auch locker mithalten kann 
das profil und die daten sind einfach nur der hammer....

aber an sich bin ich froh, nicht mitgefahren zu sein, sonst hätte ich am ende ca 120km aufm tacho gehabt bei knapp 1800hm...das wäre glaub ich für "nur mal ne runde fahren" etwas viel geworden


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. Juni 2007)

..was soll ich sagen...eine suuuper Tour !!
 

Aber das ich wirklich das Äußerste was geht....

..eben ein Highlight was man(ich) nicht jede Woche wiederholen kann....

...davon werden wir noch unseren Enkeln erzählen.....   

 Was ist eigentlich mit Paddie ???
Gute Besserung wünsche ich Jens !!..und nächsten Samstag wieder fit !!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. Juni 2007)

mir egal wann, aber ich will die tour auch auf jeden fall demnächst mal fahren


----------



## paddiee (10. Juni 2007)

der tote spricht wieder zu euch 

folgendes, mein inet war kaputt, konnte mich daher lange nicht melden.
kurz vor Rock am Ring wurde mein schon länger andauernder husten so stark, dass ich mal ne nacht im Bwzk verbringen musste. Dort hat man den verdacht auch chronischen husten festgestellt und mich mit antibiotika und anderen kram behandelt. ist noch nicht ganz klar ob ich das wegbekomme =/
muss mal mim arzt reden, ob ich endlich wieder sport machen kann.


HOFFENTLEICH bis samstag


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Juni 2007)

.das Video von gestern:
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/YVR57Uk/Sayn-MalbergSki-Fockenbachtal

Hi paddiee,
schön von dir zu hören.Nun überstürtze bloß nix.Schau mal lieber das du wieder gesund wirst.
Wenn dein inet solange defekt war,dann haste bestimmt einiges an Post aufzuarbeiten  

@schlammimüsliwadenbrenner
Wie war dein Türchen?Haste die 100 km durchgehalten 
Welche Zeit?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. Juni 2007)

jo paddie gute besserung 

ich hab ab jetzt 4 wochen urlaub und werde morgen den tag zur intensiven trailsuche nutzen


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. Juni 2007)

ich wünsche paddie auch gute Besserung und das er bald wieder fit ist.

Arne könnte mal versuchen die Ransbacher WWler zu animieren vorbei zuschauen. 

Dann wäre die Wiedtour zu 10 ne geile Sache....oder auch einfach mal so für ne "normale" Tour...nur so um sich kennenzulernen.


----------



## xmichelx (10. Juni 2007)

Hi, ich fühle mich jetzt irgendwie angesprochen 
Welche Tour ist denn für den 16. geplant?  
Gerne nehmen wir die Einladung an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (10. Juni 2007)

...ja genau,da will ich mich mal dem *michel *anschließen.
Wohin geht es denn nächsten Samstag?Wer macht den Guide?Vielleicht pogofreak?Aber schalte deinen jugendlichen Leichtsinn aus wenn du was planen solltest.Oder vielleicht will unbedingt ein anderer der Bestimmer sein?


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. Juni 2007)

Ihr seid herzlich willkommen aber ne fertige Tour kann noch niemand präsentieren!

Unsere Touren werden kurzfristig Samstags abgesprochen, wobei Wünsche und Zwänge(Fitness,Zeitrahmen, usw.) berücksichtigt werden. Der TourGuide ist dann jeweils der, der für die Strecke die besten Ortskenntnisse hat.

Mach doch selbst einen Vorschlag für Samstag !!


@Ghostrider Andreas:  BauchRedner !!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. Juni 2007)

mich könnt ihr als guide ja leider ziemlich vergessen. es sei denn ich finde bis samstag hier in der ecke noch was interessantes. aber irgendwie glaube ich da nicht so recht dran

auf jeden fall freu ich mich drauf


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. Juni 2007)

die Lösung ist doch einfach....

erstmal nach Sayn kommen ....

.........ne Route finden ........und am Ende wieder in Sayn ....oder in Ransbach sayn......

 

kommt doch einfach mal vorbei !!!!!!!!!

wir sprechen alles ab. Worauf wartet Ihr ??? Also ran..........


----------



## Pepin (11. Juni 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> das war sie ,die schöne Tour von heute.Das Wetter hat genauso gehalten wie versprochen.Jetzt hat Jens einen Grund sich zu Ärgern das er nicht mit wollte.
> Ich finde das es sich gelohnt hat.



hallo andreas

diese tour hört sich gut an. gibt es da eine gps datei von? oder wann fähst du die nochmal?

ich habe früher in wissen gewohnt und kenne die gegend einwenig.

kannst dich ja mal melden


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. Juni 2007)

........hat eigentlich schon jemand was von Viktor gehört ?????.......hat 
er die Rhenser Kaffeefahrt überlebt????????......da er sich nicht meldet muß man vom Schlimmsten ausgehen......


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Juni 2007)

Ich glaube das er noch mit einigen reichen Witwen auf irgendeiner Rheinterrasse
sitzt und genüsslich noch ein paar Käsesahneschnitten verzehrt. 

@Pepin
die Tour in GPS?Von mir nicht,aber vielleicht hier:
http://gps-tour.info/  unter Deutschland,Rheinland-Pfalz
oder hier
www.vieregg-online.de
Nächster Tourtermin fürs Nistertal? 

@pogofreak
Nicht gleich nervös werden wenn du mal gefordert wirst.War ja nur ein Test.
Ich denke das Oberwade Torsten bestimmt wieder etwas zusammenzaubert.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (12. Juni 2007)

quatsch, ich und nervös? 

ich werde mich gleich mal ins gelbachtal begeben und gucken was man da so reißen kann


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo Müslibrenner,
RESPEKT!!! 
100 km 2200hm alleine ,das finde ich aber supi!!! 
Die gute Platzierung ist aber bestimmt auch ein winzigkleiner Verdienst deines Trainingsteams? 
Wie du bestimmt gelesen hast,waren wir am Samstag auch gut unterwegs.Ich habe auch über 4 ltr gesoffen.
Wir waren aber immer ein geschlossenes Team.Außer SunshineRider Frank,der war nicht mal annähernd müde zu bekommen.
Naja, ich hoffe wir sehen uns Samstag.Da kannste uns alles schön erzählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (12. Juni 2007)

hier ein Beitrag aus einem anderen Forumsbeitrag zu Rhens................................... :

"Hallo!
Wir sind in Rhens etwas unsanft aus der Freude uber die guten Zeiten gerissen worden..........Wir hatten beide 50km auf dem Tacho.Vielleicht *sind einige einfach bei der 2ten Streckenteilung abgebogen(eventuell auch extra) und haben dadurch nur 41km.Wen man sieht wie viele sich am Anfang einfach übernehmen kommt es Manchen wohl Recht abkürzen zu können*.
Meine Zeit war 2:32:00,und ich kann es mir durchaus vorstellen das die Besten eine Zeit von 1:45:00 gefahren sind..........
 

...das ist ein Beitrag aus einem parallel-Forum.....hat das was mit SchlammiWadis Platzierung zu tun ?????????????????????


----------



## BrexbachG. (12. Juni 2007)

Andreas was ist los ?? hast Du jetzt nen Schlepptopp oder bist du etwa zu Hause?????


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Juni 2007)

bin diese Woche abends at home.


----------



## xmichelx (13. Juni 2007)

Servus,

das Thema passt zwar nicht wirklich hierher: aber
kann mir jemande einen Bikeladen mit gutem Service hier in der Gegend um Höhr-Grenzhausen, Ransbach, Montabaur empfehlen?

Mein Bike benötigt "Zuwendung", aber mir fehlt das Spezialwerkzeug und auch ein wenig KnowHow.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (13. Juni 2007)

ab radsport in holler  ruf nur am besten vorher mal bei denen an, die haben meistens ziemlich viel zu tun...

02602 / 2727


----------



## xmichelx (13. Juni 2007)

Ja, bei dem Bierenfeld war ich früher mit meinem Rennrad immer. 
Der ist mir mittlerweile etwas zu sehr aufs Geldverdienen aus. Das war früher anders. Und er ist einfach mit der Fülle an Kundschaft überfordert. 

Ich war heute in einem neuen Bikeladen in Höhr-Grenzhausen, nennt sich Radsport Montanus. www.radsport-montanus.de 
Der erste Eindruck ist klasse. Super freundlich und das Beratungsgespräch lief klasse. Sehr flexibel !!  
Zur Werkstattleistung kann ich noch nix sagen. Ich wäre froh, wenn ich hier in der Gegend endlich einen guten Bikeladen gefunden hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (13. Juni 2007)

hier im unterforum gibts auch nen thread zu den besten bike-läden in der region.

hmm ja der achin ist mit der vielen kundschaft schon etwas überfordert, aber als stammkunde hat man da auch echt viele vorteile. und was das geldverdienen angeht....ich bekomme viele sachen zu inet-preisen, bei reparaturen sehr viele kostenlose gimmicks etc pp..

ansonsten gibts noch 2rad-lindermann in wirges, aber die frau mag ich menschlich einfach überhaupt nicht.

wo ist denn der laden in höhr? vielleicht fahr ich da morgen mim radl mal vorbei und guck mir den mal an 

edit: ah ok, hat sich ne öffnen des links erledigt


----------



## xmichelx (13. Juni 2007)

der Laden ist in der Hermann-Geisen-Str. , das ist an dem Kreisel vor den Autobahnauffahrten. Wenn Du vom Kreisel aus Richtung Rastal fährst, etwa nach 200m links rein. Zur Zeit haben die erst ab 16 Uhr auf. Freitag ist wegen einem Trauerfall geschlossen.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (13. Juni 2007)

habs eben auch gesehen, danke 

hmm ja noch was zu meinem gestrigen trail-such-ausflug: bin doch nicht ins gelbachtal, sondern hab wirklich mal systematisch den köppel und umgebung abgeklappert....ernüchternd  2 trails, wovon ich den einen sogar erst hochschieben musste.....echt erbärmlich. am ende standen dann aber entspannte 75km in knapp 5 stunden auf der uhr...wenigstens etwas für die ausdauer getan..

kennt von euch jemand hier in der gegend noch paar schöne? gelbachtal glaub ich irgendwie nicht so dran, geht ja rechts und links nicht so richtig hoch...


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (15. Juni 2007)

wer ist denn morgen alles dabei? paddie, alles wieder fit bei dir? frank können wir ja wohl vergessen  ich werd wohl mal wieder mitfahren


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Juni 2007)

Ja ich denke außer unserem SunShineRider und dem Neu Berliner SchlammiWadi müßten doch sonst 4-5 Ladies zusammenkommen?!? Oder

Paddie was geht!!??!!
Andreas ??
Jens??Wieder fit??
Karl......war schon lange nicht mehr da......

Ich fahre außer bei Sturmflut oder Glatteis immer !! 

Na und wenn du den XMichelX mitbringst...??!! 

Ich denke wir sollten morgen mal schauen wie schlimm es kommt. Wenn es so sein sollte wie heute, können wir ne schöne Tour fahren..

..ab und zu einen kräftigen Guß, sonst relativ trocken....das geht..

..allerdings bei starkem Dauerregen und Kälte hört dann der Spaß wirklich irgendwann auf.....

Also wenn es morgen nicht gerade den Vormittag bis 1300h aus Eimern schüttet können wir doch ne schöne Matsch-Fahrt im WW machen....


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Juni 2007)

Bitte melden!!!!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (15. Juni 2007)

ich freu mich drauf  mein rad wird nach der tour heute auch nichtmehr gesäubert....3 stunden im dauerregen -.- aber ich mag es ja gerne dreckig  nur etwas wärmer hätts sein können...

jo xmichelx....lies das hier gefälligst mal  ich werd morgen früh auf jeden fall nochmal hier reingucken, evtl kann man fartentechnisch da was abmachen.

ach ja....denkt dieses mal evtl mal über schutzbleche nach 

hoffentlich kommt mein neuer rahmen morgen *bet*


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ich kann erst morgen etwas genaueres sagen,da ich wahrscheinlich kein Pkw habe.
Für morgen ist auch kein Regen gemeldet.


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. Juni 2007)

wenn alles fraglich ist, dann können wir auch von Steimel abfahren ?!?

bitte  bis 1100h hier abstimmen was geht.......


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. Juni 2007)

regnen wirds eh, immerhin sind wir hier im ww 

ja mir ist alles egal, nur solltet ihr euch bis ca 12 uhr entschieden haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (16. Juni 2007)

Ja,das wäre super.
Was ist mit Jens?
Und Frank kann doch auch mitfahren.

Da meine Tochter heute Schulfest hat,sieht es bei mir mit dem Pkw schlecht aus.

Ich maile Frank und Jens mal an.
Die beiden kennen die Alpenrodter Hütte noch nicht.
 13:00 Uhr am Marktplatz!?!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. Juni 2007)

jou bin dabei  alpenrodter hütte...soso...dann mach ich mir doch grad mal etwas mehr druck auf die reifen für den asphaltanteil

ach ja: ich fahre wie gesagt gegen kurz nach 12 hier weg, falls es kurz vorher doch auf sayn hinausläuft ruft mich mal bitte an => 0151 / 144 754 79


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Juni 2007)

Da werden wir auch ohne Front und Heckspoiler nicht so dreckig.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. Juni 2007)

glaub ich lass die hässlichen dinger trotzdem mal lieber dran


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. Juni 2007)

ok. ich bin um kurz vor 1300h in Sensenbach beim Andreas.....

bis nachher....obs stürmt oder schneit.....auf jeden Fall ....


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Juni 2007)

Ok,
an alle die sonst noch mit wollen:
Treffpunkt um 13:00Uhr in 57614 Steimel am Marktplatz in der Ortsmitte.

Es stehen ca. 70 km und knapp 1000hm auf größtenteils Schotterpisten an.


----------



## xmichelx (16. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Baldur und ich sind leider nicht dabei. Er muss arbeiten und mein Bike ist noch nicht fahrbereit. Montag kommen die fehlenden Teile, dann ist für nächste Woche alles fertig.

Wünsch euch eine tolle Tour - hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. Juni 2007)

tour war wie erwartet sehr nett  ich weiß nicht was heute mit mir los war, das gefahrene tempo war schon mehr als genug, schneller wäre echt nicht gegangen. und das trotzdem vielen pausen...
naja, nächsten samstag bin ich dann wieder schneller


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Juni 2007)

.......
glücklicherweise sind die Canyon-Biker kurz vorher dem Schrotthändler entkommen

das zu unsere doch sehr schönen Tour.
So wild war das mit den Pausen aber heute nicht wie pogofreak das in Erinnerung hat.Ich denke das er diese Woche zuviel gefahren ist.

Und Torsten wird jetzt wohl umsatteln auf Latex.Naja wer`s tragen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (16. Juni 2007)

hier mal das Profil von heute






was nicht alles weggeworfen wird





das beherrscht er im Schlaf unser Torsten der Plattenkönig





Cube-Spezialwerkzeug


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. Juni 2007)

das dritte Bild zeigt das Ersatzteillager von Andreas, welches er mir freundlicher Weise zur Verfügung stellte !! Danke nochmals dafür !!+

Dein Bike sieht zwar immer beschissen aus -----aber du hast wirklich immer irendwo das passende Werkzeug da irgendwie angebracht wo man es braucht, ...nochmals vielen Dank......


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Juni 2007)

Da hast du dich aber ganz schön vertan,denn wenn du Blindfisch mal rechts unten im Bild den Schlüsselbund genauer ansehen könntest,dann würdest du dort einen VW Golf Schlüssel sehen.Und fahre ich einen Golf?


----------



## BrexbachG. (17. Juni 2007)

Natürlich nicht....aber den hättest du gerne... ich habe gehört du hättest sooooooooogerne einen!!

das ist wie mit allem im Leben.....

die Einen haben´s die anderen wollen´s


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (17. Juni 2007)

ich werd mich morgen auf jeden fall erstmal an die beschissene bremse machen....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (19. Juni 2007)

tjaja, die vielzitierte bremse...ka was da los ist, aber ich bekomms einfach nicht eingestellt. die scheibe selber ist auch nicht krumm, evtl hat die nabe nen schlag weg, aber auch da find ich nichts. zur not muss ich mir halt das vr mit meiner 160er shimano scheibe draufmachen, sollte auch passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 
diesen Samstag haben Baldur und ich endlich mal Zeit und würden uns gerne einer Tour anschließen.

Wann und wo wäre der Treffpunkt?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (21. Juni 2007)

13 uhr an der bushaltestelle am schloss sayn 

ich hab heute meinen neuen rahmen bekommen, mal gucken wann ich den aufbaue. die probleme mit meiner bremse bestehen leider immernoch, glaub das wird ein größerer akt


----------



## BrexbachG. (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute, wäre schön wenn ihr am Samstag mitfahren würdet.

Schaun mer mal wer alles mitfährt und welche Tourwünsche es gibt.

Ich hoffe ich werde meine Erkältung bis Samstag los.....mich hats wieder erwischt....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. Juni 2007)

soa, neues, altes laufrad mit 160er scheibe ist drin und funktioniert einwandfrei. mit den xt naben hab ich irgendwie echt nur probleme. glaub ich steige demnächst mal um...


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Juni 2007)

..na Pogofreak dann is ja für morgen alles klar....vielleicht werde ich morgen sogar hinten ein Schutzblech aufziehen.....vielleicht....

ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt wer sich bei dem durchwachsenen Wetter alles so einfindet....??!!!???

vielleicht meldet sich der ein oder andere auch hier kurz an, damit wir wissen auf wen wir evtl. mit der Abfahrt warten müssen....

bis morgen 1300 h am Schloß Sayn...

Müsliman-Schlammiwadi?????Andreas ????Jens???SunshineRider???Karl???Paddie????Arne???xmichel?????baldur????StrammiWadi????


----------



## paddiee (22. Juni 2007)

halli hallo!!!


versuche morgen dabei zu sein 

gruß Patrick


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. Juni 2007)

rechnet mal besser nicht mit mir...

hab heut angefangen das radl umzubauen, der typ bei dem ich diverse werkzeuge leihen wollte hatte aber nciht alles da. also entweder schaff ichs morgen früh noch den kompletten antrieb zu montieren und einzustellen, oder ihr müsst auf mich verzichten


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Juni 2007)

was brauchst du denn, ggf kannste früher zu mir kommen und wir schrauben hier was zurecht, hab auch Werkzeug....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. Juni 2007)

kurbelabzieher, kettenpeitsche, innenlagerschlüssel, kettennieter (ka wo meiner ist..). bowdenzüge könnt ich noch kaufen morgen früh. montiert werden müssten halt noch umwerfer, kurbel und schaltwerk


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Juni 2007)

müßte ich alles haben ..auch für xt kurbel, ist spezial werkzeug...

bring deinen Kram mit, dann schrauben wir das Ding hier zusammen....

Werkzeug sollte alles da sein....

...wenns wirklich nicht klappt, dann kannste mit nem Rad von mir fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juni 2007)

oweia,
...da tüddelste een stück droht rum,und dann muck das 

ein Student und ein Bürohengst je 2 linke Hände und nur Daumen dran

das wird wohl was geben.Naja ,ein Canyon werdet ihr schon noch zusammen kriegen.
Ansonsten könnt ihr das Spezialwerkzeug von letzter Woche verwenden.Arne wird das bestimmt mitbringen.
Wenn alles nix hilft kann müslibrenner euch bestimmt noch ein poison drechseln.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. Juni 2007)

ach ja, ganz vergessen: brauch noch ne 27,2er oder 30,8er sattelstütze...die von meiner schwester ist mir etwas zu kurz 

also mit dem fahren mit meinem radl wirds wohl nichts, aber ich würde dann gerne auf dein angebot zurück kommen


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Juni 2007)

...hallo Andreas....schön das du Zeit für uns hast..... 

Wir nehmen dein Angebot als fähigen Handwerker gerne zur Unterstützung an.

kein Problem Arne.....die Sattelstütze hab ich auch in beiden Varianten da.....aber auch ein kplt.Rad...


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juni 2007)

Warum fährst du nicht mit dem Cube?
Und kommende Woche,wenn alles Werkzeug und Ersatzteile da sind montierst du den Hobel zusammen.
In der Ruhe liegt...


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. Juni 2007)

wat? 30,8 ist echt mal sau selten, wie kommste an die dran?  aja wenn du die da hast dann passt das ja. also erstmal montieren und wenns nicht klappt fahr ich mit einem von deinen  das erste mal auf nem canyon...wow 
ab wann darf ich denn erscheinen?
weil ich den hobel ja bis auf schaltung und kurbel schon komplett montiert habe...wusste ja nicht, dass ich heut nicht an das werkzeug rankomme 

mein cube besteht nurnoch aus rahmen, kurbel, kette und umwerfer


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Juni 2007)

hallo Viktor....du alter Wahl-Berliner...

hatte dich gar nicht so freundlich in Erinnerung....

@Arne
wieso das ist doch Standardmaß ? oder ?? du meinst doch Durchmesser??


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juni 2007)

Olaf könnte vielleicht auch eins backen,wie das weiße und schwarze und blaue von Torsten
@Torsten
ich hoffe du hast pogo nicht falsch verstanden.Er braucht eine Sattelstütze * *


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. Juni 2007)

richtig, sattelstütze 

ja handwarm ist so ne sache, wenn man 185er scheiben gewohnt ist und jetzt 160er fährt...die hat jetzt irgendwie so ne schöne bläuliche farbe


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Juni 2007)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Nabbnd zusamme!



 

nein, heute hab ich den Keller geschrubbt und ausgeleckt....kein Bike.....


bist du morgen dabei ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juni 2007)

wenn das http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/105150.html
eintrifft,dann nicht.


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Juni 2007)

...........????????

was denn....jetzt alles Ladyboys oder was.....????


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. Juni 2007)

ich will ja mitfahren......


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juni 2007)

ne, hab aber keine Gummistiefel mit Clickies


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. Juni 2007)

ich lege euch nochmals die wasserdichten socken (sealskinz) ans herz...absolut top! nur der preis....


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Juni 2007)

aber die richtigen Klamotten....

...und außerdem sind wir bisher noch jedem Gewitter ausgewichen...wann bitteschön sind wir jemals wirklich geduscht worden??(vom Regen)!!

....wenns zu schlecht wird könnten wir ja ausnahmsweise auf Sonntag-Morgen ausweichen..aber obs da besser wird...laut Wetterbericht ist Samstag Sonntag etwa gleich, ab Montag wirds noch beschissener...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. Juni 2007)

joa soll die nächsten tage wohl wirklich so bleiben.

also thorsten, ab wann könnte ich bei dir auflaufen? ansonsten komm ich direkt ohne bike und schnapp mir eins von deinen


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juni 2007)

er ist ein frühaufsteher also ab 4:30 Uhr kannste klingeln


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juni 2007)

also,bevor ich canyon fahre schnalle ich mir lieber Inliner um und fahre damit im Wald


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Juni 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> joa soll die nächsten tage wohl wirklich so bleiben.
> 
> also thorsten, ab wann könnte ich bei dir auflaufen? ansonsten komm ich direkt ohne bike und schnapp mir eins von deinen



...bring dein Bike mit....wir versuchen das gangbar zu machen....
wenns nicht klappt ist für Ersatz gesorgt....ab 1100h bin ich bereit...

wenn du kein Bike mitbringst kannste um 1230 h bei mir sayn, dann passen wir dir noch ein Bike und ein bisschen geile Mucke !! an !! 

Bei mir ist dein Name Programm.......du alter Pogofreak......


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juni 2007)

@Torsten
aber dem Paul sein Rad kriegt er net

gib ihm das Bike ohne sattel

Oder bekommt das außer dir keiner,


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. Juni 2007)

ausgezeichnet  dann schlepp ich das bike und die überreste des anderen mal an. 

@andreas: 4:30 wird eng, ich muss meine freundin heute nacht um 4 noch abholen


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Juni 2007)

......abholen....oder hobeln.......?????

@ Andreas: Bauchredner


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juni 2007)

??????????????        

ich mach mal erst bubu und morgen fangen schon wieder 100 Jahre an.


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Juni 2007)

schlaf gut....la...li....lu...............


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. Juni 2007)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ......abholen....oder hobeln.......?????
> 
> @ Andreas: Bauchredner



abholen, alles andere wäre zu anstrengend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Juni 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> abholen, alles andere wäre zu anstrengend


...hab grad im Keller noch mal nachgemessen.....also der Durchmesser ist 30.8 und die Länge über 30....aber das ist doch Standard...???


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. Juni 2007)

30,8 ist verdammt selten..oder hast du auch ein giant irgendwo rumstehen? soweit ich weiß verbauen die als einziger hersteller dieses maß. aber wenns so ist: optimal  was heißt über 30? 350 bräuchte ich schon minimum


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Juni 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> 30,8 ist verdammt selten..oder hast du auch ein giant irgendwo rumstehen? soweit ich weiß verbauen die als einziger hersteller dieses maß. aber wenns so ist: optimal  was heißt über 30? 350 bräuchte ich schon minimum



was jetzt..Durchmesser oder Länge.???????????

Durchmesser 30,8 mm

Länge:  über 30 cm


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. Juni 2007)

über 30cm heißt wieviel genau? 35 bräuchte ich da schon 

durchmesser 30,8 würde echt abgehen


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Juni 2007)

Durchmesser 30,8 Standard

...ich geh nicht mehr nachmessen......... aber so ca. 30--35 cm Länge auf jeden Fall.......


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. Juni 2007)

optimalst. dann würd ich mal sagen: morgen 11 uhr bin ich hoffentlich bei dir


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Juni 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> optimalst. dann würd ich mal sagen: morgen 11 uhr bin ich hoffentlich bei dir



o.k. bis 1100h. !!

wenn sonst noch Fachleute dabei sein möchten oder Ratschläge geben möchten, dann bitte melden, sonst findet die Party ohne euch statt.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (23. Juni 2007)

soa ich war eben beim händler und wollte die züge holen, als der mir ein sehr gutes angebot gemacht hat....sprich: er baut die teile gerade an und ich hol das dingen nachher aufm weg ab 

also @thorsten: ich komm nicht um 11, sondern halb 1 rum und guck dann mal nach der sattelstütze. falls die nicht passen sollte fahr ich dann mit einem von deinen geschossen

ach ja, wos hier schon die ganze zeit so schüttet: heute geht noch ab, ja? ich wäre dabei, aber vielleicht will ja von euch jemand morgen fahren, soll ja wohl das letzte mal richtig gutes wetter geben moje.


----------



## xmichelx (23. Juni 2007)

Servus,

es wird zwar niemanden wirklich interessieren , aber ich wollte mich für heute offiziell abmelden   Das Wetter ist echt besch.....
ich werde morgen eine CTF der RSG Montabaur fahren. dann ist das wetter hoffentlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (23. Juni 2007)

na leutz,
der andreas hat eben abgesagt, der sunshinerider auch....das wird wohl sehr übersichtlich heute....??...oder wir sagen es ganz ab.....??!!Arne ??Paddie??Viktor??

@xmichelx
dann kommt ihr aber demnächst mal mit !!wir werden schon noch einen passenden Termin finden..


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Juni 2007)

...war heut jemand schwimmen ähh biiiiken?


----------



## paddiee (24. Juni 2007)

ich stand um 13:00 uhr gestern in sayn -.-


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. Juni 2007)

-


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (29. Juni 2007)

soa mädels ich mach mich ab aufs mach 1 festival nach montabaur. wenn jemand von euch lust hat spontan da vorbeizufahren: es gibt noch karten (günstig^^)

www.mach1-festival.de


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Juni 2007)

Hallali allemol,

wie sieht es denn morgen aus? Das Wetter für morgen dürfte wohl passen,auch für SunshineRiders.
Wer ist dann um 13:00 Uhr in Sayn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (30. Juni 2007)

...ist keiner von euch in der Lage auf meine Frage zu antworten? Schwach!!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (30. Juni 2007)

Hi Andreas,

werde heute nicht in Sayn dabei sein- da ich hier an den Start gehen werde 
http://www.anhausen.de/Wissenswert/exkursion.htm
Mountainbike-Extrem  - will mal die örtliche "Bikerszene" unterstützten.


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Juni 2007)

Ich schaffe 13:00 Uhr sowieso nicht mehr.Also ist in Sayn heute gar nix los.
Ich nehme an das die Sayner noch alle in der Kiste liegen.
Alles Schlafmützen.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. Juli 2007)

keiner gefahren am samstag?? tzzz.....

nächsten samstag muss ich mal sehn ob ich dabei bin, denke aber dir planung läuft auf rheinkultur hinaus.


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Juli 2007)

also,ich bin Samstag in und um Steimel gefahren sowie am Sonntag mit Jens den CTF in Andernach.Das war eine schöne Fahrt um den Laacher See.Etwas über 50 km und etwas über 1000 hm.Das Wetter war auch gnädig.Profil findet man bei meinen Fotos.


----------



## xmichelx (6. Juli 2007)

Servus,
ich war auch in Andernach am Start. Mhhh, vielleicht hat man sich ja sogar unbewusst gesehen ...


----------



## Dicke Wade (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
Wollte mich für morgen um !3:00 Uhr mal anmelden. Ihr fahrt doch oder?


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juli 2007)

Einige sind in Urlaub.Ob morgen etwas in Sayn stattfindet ist ungewiss,da sich nicht jeder dort an-bzw. abmeldet.Eigentlich schade.
Fahr doch einfach mal vorbei.Wenn bis 13:10 Uhr niemand dort ist,kommt auch keiner.
Nächste Woche sieht das wieder anders aus,da kommen manche aus dem Urlaub zurück.Dann ist auch im Forum wieder mehr los.


----------



## Dicke Wade (6. Juli 2007)

würde sagen das ich dann morgen lieber in meinem Revier bleibe. bevor ich umsonst nach sayn fahre. Komme dann ein anderes mal vorbei. Werde mich melden.
Berry


----------



## privy (6. Juli 2007)

hi dicke wade,
nifnaf und ich fahren morgen gegen 9.00 los, um eine schöne tour durch den ww zu drehen.
falls du mitfahren willst bist du gerne eingeladen, startzeit wäre allerdings gegen 9.00-9.30uhr.

privy

hm werden so um die 800-1000 anfallen, da mir am sonntag den ctf in bad neuenahr mitfahren wollen.
startort ist übrigens neuwied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (6. Juli 2007)

also leute ich fahr morgen extra nicht nach bonn um mit euch ne runde zu drehen. irgendjemand muss doch da sein????  ich werd auf jeden fall um 13 uhr in sayn sein...


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Juli 2007)

Hey Ladies,
alle ausgeschlafen in Sayn?
Ich war heute bei einer tollen Tour dabei.
guckst du hier: http://de.sevenload.com/mitglieder/Andreas-S/bilder
oder im Fotoalbum.

Von euch wollte ja keiner.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (8. Juli 2007)

ich hab heut auch ne schöne tour durchn ww durchgezogen 

ebernhahn - bannberscheid - moschheim - ruppach-goldhausen - zehnhausen - wallmerod - mähren - meudt-dahlen - ruppach - ebernhahn. 

all in all ca 70km


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
na da war ja richtig was los.....aber keiner da....zumindest nicht gemeinsam....schade !

Aber das machen wir nächsten Samstag 14.07.2007 um 1300 h ab Schloß Sayn wieder besser. 

Also alle "alten" Säcke und die Interessenten bitte nächsten Samstag recht freundlich und zahlreich für ne richtig schöne WW Tour....

..ich habe die letzten beiden Samstage die "Detzelschen Berge" nebst "Colbitzer Heide" umgepflügt.

FlachlandTirol aber dennoch sehr schön !!

Da kann man auch mal ne 50 km Runde in 2,5 h abrocken....

Also ich hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen...

bis nächsten Samstag !!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (9. Juli 2007)

ich hab nächsten freitag nochmal nachtschicht, sprich ich komm frühestens um 7 ins bett, das wird etwas stressig....


----------



## Seiffer (9. Juli 2007)

Ähem. Ja. Vielleicht stoße ich dazu. kann ich aber noch nicht gebau sagen. Kann sein, dass ich Samstag arbeiten muss...


----------



## xmichelx (13. Juli 2007)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> na da war ja richtig was los.....aber keiner da....zumindest nicht gemeinsam....schade !
> 
> Aber das machen wir nächsten Samstag 14.07.2007 um 1300 h ab Schloß Sayn wieder besser.
> ...



Servus,

wie gesagt, ich muss um 18 Uhr wieder zurück sein. Welche Tour ist denn geplant?  Schaffe ich das zeitlich? Dann wäre ich auf alle Fälle dabei.


----------



## BrexbachG. (13. Juli 2007)

Hi Michel,
ich denke wir werden dann eine Tour fahren, die es dir ermöglicht um 1800 h wieder zurück zu sein. 

Denkbar wäre auch ne Köppel Tour mit ner langen Anfahrt. Dann könntest Du, wenn du mit dem Rad kommst, direkt nach Hause radeln....ansonsten wie gesagt wirds passend gemacht.....dannn geht allerdings keine Hammer Wied Tour mit über 70 oder 80 km....dafür ist dann die Zeit zu knapp...


----------



## xmichelx (14. Juli 2007)

Also ich werde mit dem auto nach bendorf kommen, sonst schaffe ich das von der zeit her nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (14. Juli 2007)

Ich ebenfalls, sonst komm ich gar nicht mehr zum schlafen....


----------



## BrexbachG. (14. Juli 2007)

*Super*, 

Jens und Frank sind auch dabei. 

Viktor ist noch auf Straßentraining für seinen Frankreich-Urlaub. Andreas Urlaub.

Olaf und Karl und Paddie schweigen sich aus ??...   oder vielleicht auch Urlaub??


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (14. Juli 2007)

dass frank dabei ist war bei dem wetter ja fast klar


----------



## BrexbachG. (14. Juli 2007)

Das war eine schöne Tour heute.

Knapp 60 km auf schönen Umwegen zum Köppel...
Die neuen Mitfahrer haben sich nahtlos eingereiht....gerade so als würde man sich schon lange kennen....hat Spaß gemacht !!

Wäre schön wenn Ihr demnächst wieder mitradelt....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (15. Juli 2007)

seh ich genauso  das wetter hat ja auch absolut mitgespielt, mal sehn wies nächste woche aussieht


----------



## flyfisher (15. Juli 2007)

Da hat sich eine sehr nette Truppe zusammengefunden.
War super, wie ihr "die Neuen" aufgenommen habt.

Die Tour richtig gut, wenn auch ziemlich "am Anschlag" für mich.
(Danke fürs Warten.)
Werde zusehen, dass die Grundausdauer wieder besser wird und was zum "auftanken" habe ich demnächst auch dabei...

Bis bald.
Thomas (der, mit dem schwarzen Bike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paddiee (15. Juli 2007)

so ich werde mit sehr sehr sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit am samstag wieder dabei sein. 

muss die ganze letzte woche ein radrennen namens "tour de MYK" mitfahren. das war auch ca. 300km die woche.

also werde ich euch dann in einem guten trainingszustand begleiten, wenn nichts schlimmeres mehr dazwischen kommt. 


Gruß, der Verschollene


----------



## xmichelx (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann mich nur anschließen: die Tour gestern mit der Gruppe hat viel Spaß gemacht. 
Ich habe die Streckenauswertung in meinem Profil als jgp-Datein hinterlegt.
Wir waren flott unterwegs 

Sehen uns dann am Samstag wieder.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## BrexbachG. (18. Juli 2007)

Also die Damen, bitte am Samstag wieder recht zahlreich.

Da das Wetter wohl mitspielt, könnten wir am Samstag wieder ne schöne WW-Schleife drehen....

Wäre doch toll wenn wir auch in der Urlaubszeit ne schöne Truppe zusammen bekommen .... die neuen Mitfahrer der letzten Wochen sind natürlich genauso willkommen wie die alte Hasen und neue Interessenten.

Also der Aufruf an alle netten MTBler/rinnen :

*Treffpunkt immer Samstags Schloß Sayn 13:00 h  !! *
(außer hier ist was anderes angekündigt )

Vorherige kurze Info kann nicht schaden, dann warten wir auch , ansonsten fahren wir spätestens um 5 nach 13:00 h ab.

Ich denke es wird wieder ne schöne Tour...und eine lustige Truppe, wie immer !!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (18. Juli 2007)

ich muss mal gucken wegen samstag, wahrscheinlich kann ich nicht, da ich kurzerhand aufn ring fahre f1 gucken


----------



## flyfisher (19. Juli 2007)

Wenn nichts unangekündigtes dazwischen kommt, bin ich am 21. dabei.

CU
Thomas aus Brückrachdorf


----------



## xmichelx (19. Juli 2007)

Wenn es nicht gerade so stark regnet wie im Moment, bin ich auch dabei !!!

@P0g0Fr3aK: wir können dann mit einem Auto nach Bendorf fahren, oder?

Grüße,
Michel


----------



## Blut-Engel (20. Juli 2007)

Wir (= noch 3 aus Ransbach-Baumbach) versuchen auch pünktlich da zu sein. Dieser Versuch ist leider letzte Woche an meinem Schneckentempo gescheitert  Wir hatten die Zeit von Ra-Ba nach Sayn falsch kalkuliert und kamen 10 Minuten zu spät an...
LG
Tanja


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Juli 2007)

Hi ihr Rosber, und übrige WW Freaks,
da für morgen ja doch recht passables Wetter angesagt wurde könnten wir ne schöne Tour an die Wied machen....
Kommt ihr mit dem Auto nach Sayn??


----------



## paddiee (20. Juli 2007)

ich komme morgen mit dem fahrrad


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Juli 2007)

ZU GÜÜÜTICH...wie ungewöhnlich.....

schön das du wieder da bist !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (20. Juli 2007)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht gerade so stark regnet wie im Moment, bin ich auch dabei !!!
> 
> @P0g0Fr3aK: wir können dann mit einem Auto nach Bendorf fahren, oder?
> 
> ...



wie gesagt ich bin am nürburgring :/ wünsch euch aber ausnahmsweise trotzdem mal viel spaß


----------



## BrexbachG. (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
das war heute wieder ein harter Ritt....auf knapp 70 km ca 1500 hm...das war nicht schlecht.....Fotos von der Tour habe ich in einem Album 21.07.07 unter meinem Profil hinterlegt...

Hat wie immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht...was mir heute besonders gut gefallen hat war wieder das Zusammenspiel der alten Garde und den "Neuen", wobei die Ransbacher ein dickes Extra Lob verdient haben, die sind über 40 km mehr bei noch mehr hm gestrampelt als der Rest.....das ist für ungedopete Amateure gar nicht schlecht.....angenehme Leute ein super Guide..danke Jens..ein gelungener Samstag......wie immer !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. Juli 2007)

sehr cool die strecke heute  am ring ging auch tierischst ab...

nächsten samstag bin ich denk ich wieder dabei


----------



## Blut-Engel (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
das war gestern eine super geile Tour - hat uns sehr gut gefallen  
Die vielen Singeltrails - klasse!
Hätte ich allerdings gewußt, daß ihr Kerle fast nie eine Frau bei der Tour dabei habt... war nur gut, daß ich es nicht wußte!!! Ihr seid, in meinen Augen, verdammt schnell unterwegs gewesen - hab an manchen Stellen keinen mehr aus der Gruppe gesehen (aber das kenne ich ja nicht anders). An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen vielen Dank fürs Warten  
In Ransbach wieder angekommen, zeigte unser Tacho 107km und 2230Hm. Den Rest des Abends habe ich "natur breit" auf der Couch verbracht, und alles in mich hineingefuttert, was sich nicht wehren konnte. Mit großer Sicherheit werden wir heute noch ein kleines Ründchen auf dem Bike drehen...
LG
Tanja und Mathias


----------



## paddiee (22. Juli 2007)

ja hat mir auch spaß gemacht!!

muss aber eingestehen dass ich nachher schon müde war


----------



## flyfisher (23. Juli 2007)

War wieder richtig gut.
Nette Leute und eine tolle Strecke.

Danke für die Bilder und die Auswertung!

Werde die nächsten beiden Male leider nicht dabei sein können, aber dann hoffentlich bald wieder.

VG
Thomas


----------



## SprungMonkey (24. Juli 2007)

Nabend,

ja hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen  ich bin aber nächstes WE beim Keiler Marathon, im übrigen sehr zu empfehlen, seeeeeeehr geniale Trails, führ eine Marathon Veranstaltung technisch sehr anspruchsvoll.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. Juli 2007)

..und wieder steht der Samstag vor der Tür....bin mal gespannt wer da morgen erscheint...zur Zeit sind viele in Urlaub....hoffentlich bekommen wir noch ne kleine Truppe zusammen, die dann dem angekündigten "super" Wetter trotzen wird...

bis morgen.... gleicher Ort gleiche Zeit wie immer.....


----------



## xmichelx (27. Juli 2007)

Servus,

ich werde morgen nicht am Start sein, da ich Hochzeit feiere (nein, nicht meine eigene ))

Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (27. Juli 2007)

ich hoffe immernoch, dass ich da bin, schreib morgen früh aber auf jeden fall nochmal hier rein, dass du bescheid weißt


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. Juli 2007)

Hi Pogo Man...

schade das du die letzten Samstage keine Zeit hattest......wir haben ein paar schöne Touren gemacht und hatten ein paar sehr nette Leute kennengelernt... ...für den 11.08.07 haben sich einige MtBler von der anderen Rheinseite angesagt.....vielleicht klappts ja morgen...ansonsten die Woche drauf.....bis dann

.......ich frage mich ob wir irgendwann auch mal den StrammiWadi kennenlernen....oder ist es doch nur einer von uns mit Tarnkappe????


----------



## Blut-Engel (27. Juli 2007)

Hi,
ich muß uns leider für die morgige Tour "abmelden". Wir wollen unseren "Bike-Kumpel" von letzter Woche nicht schon wieder alleine radeln lassen - wir müßen ja schließlich alle drei noch für unsere Dolomiten-Tour trainieren (und alleine fahren ist einfach doof).
Wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß!
Grüße
Tanja


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo Tanja und Mathias,
da es sich morgen bestimmt über eine überschaubare Truppe hält..die nicht zwangsweise wieder an der Wied unterwegs ist.....wäre ein spontaner Treffpunkt in Ransbach, oder Grenzau oder Hilgert oder oder oder doch möglich wo ihr und wir uns treffen, ein Teilstück zusammen drehen und dann wieder trennen..??.....bitte kurz um Info wann ihr wo seid und ob sich was arrangieren läßt...? 
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Juli 2007)

Würde mich gerne bei euch einklinken. Sayn kenn ich, wo ist der Parkplatz?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (28. Juli 2007)

das ist die bushaltestelle direkt vorm schloss. so ein rondell quasi. das ganze ist direkt gegenüber vom schmetterlingsgarten.
so also ich werde am start sayn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (28. Juli 2007)

wenn der Wettermän recht hat.....dann ist ab 1300h Schluß mit Regen...

...dann können die Sunshine Rider ruhig mitfahren....das Schlimmste ist überstanden und es kann nur besser werden....

ich komme ohne Schutzbleche!

bis nachher !


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (28. Juli 2007)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> das Schlimmste ist überstanden und es kann nur besser werden....
> 
> ich komme ohne Schutzbleche!
> 
> bis nachher !



ich musste gerade herzhaft lachen 

eine...naja....etwas andere tour heute, speziell für mich  danke nochmal fürs warten  gruß an die beiden anderen invaliden und paddy


----------



## BrexbachG. (28. Juli 2007)

...genau der Spruch hat ja heute gepaßt wie die Faust aufs Auge... 

...wenn von 4 Leuten 3 einen "kleinen" technischen Defekt haben.....dann ist das eine verdammt gute Quote... 

Wenn der Paddie nicht so ignorant wäre hätte er wenigstens eine Panne vortäuschen können!! ...dann hätten wir 100 % Zielerfüllung gehabt  

...aber wie immer im Leben muß man auch mit weniger zufrieden sein können.... 

...und die schnelle Jugend war heute eine angenehme Bereicherung...mit viel Witz und Scharfsinn....und nem fetten Nagel im Reifen....aber der war nicht platt......auf jeden Fall nicht soooo platt das man nicht noch damit hätte fahren können..... 

So wirds nicht langweilig....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (28. Juli 2007)

das nächste mal wenn er mitfährt kann ich auch sein tempo mitgehen, versprochen 

ihr beiden habt euch eure defekte ja gut ausgesucht, ich hatte mehr pech


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Juli 2007)

Reifen ist wieder dicht, habe das Loch nicht mal mehr gefunden.
Genau so wars!

Zum Glück gibts einen Zeugen, der gesehen hat wie ich den Nagel aus dem reifen gezogen habe.


----------



## Andreas S. (1. August 2007)

buona sera,
hier bin ich wieder.Hat sich ja einiges getan in den letzten 2,5 Wochen ohne mich.Ihr wolltet es ja alle nicht glauben,aber es geht wirklich auch ohne mich. 
Für diejenigen die es immer noch nicht wahr haben wollen:Ich bin wieder da.!  
Ich hoffe das ich am Samstag dabei bin.Muß morgen schon arbeiten.
Mein Urlaub war suuuuuuuupi mit einer Ausnahme:viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu kurz.
Bin auch etwas mit dem Bike gefahren 240km 4725hm.Allerdings viel Asphalt,da die anderen Wege doch nicht so für mein Hardtail geeignet waren.Jens hätte es bestimmt gefallen.
Es gab tolle Anstiege vom Meer 0 üNN zur einer Kirche Madonna della Guadia auf 600m üNN und 9,5 km lang,genauso aber auch die Abfahrten.Einige wunderschöne Trails (alte römische Straße) auf denen man seine Fahrtechnik testen kann(zum Glück war ich ja noch bei Jens in der Schule).
Fotos folgen noch und die dazugehörigen Profile auch.


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. August 2007)

Hallo Randy Andy....schön das du wieder da bist !!

Am Samstag rechnen wir fest mit dir. Die Arbeit kannst du die Woche durch machen....die Freizeit geht schließlich vor !

So langsam kommen dann doch alle wieder aus dem Urlaub...ab Mitte Ende August sind alle wieder zurück.

Also allerseits wie jede Woche Samstag 13:00 h am Schloß. Und die Sunshine-Rider Fraktion sollte auch kommen.....das Wetter wird gut !


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (3. August 2007)

bei mir wirds sich samstag morgen entscheiden ob ich kann :/

edit: ...oder auch nicht. da letzten samstag auch noch mein linkes pedal endgültig den geist aufgegeben hat (ließ sich nur noch mit roher gewalt drehen) hab ich mir vorgestern neue bestellt (shimano 959), gestern morgen bezahlt und heute morgen waren sie schon da  sprich ich bin wieder voll einsatzfähig und werde die schmach von letzter woche wieder gut machen


----------



## Tipo Allegro (3. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich denke ich geselle mich auch mal zu euch...
Wenn man sich so hier durchließt klingt ihr nach nem wirklich netten Trupp.
Vermute zwar das ich nicht bis zu Schluß mithalten kann aber der Wille zählt.
Wo genau trefft ihr euch? Kann man da parken? Komme mit dem Auto. 

MfG Marcel


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (3. August 2007)

Hey Marcel,

ach wir fahren ja nicht hektisch, sondern eher gemütlich. Das sollte schon alles hinhauen.
treffpunkt ist an der bushaltestelle direkt vorm schloss in sayn. parken kannst du etwas oberhalb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tipo Allegro (3. August 2007)

Supi!

Werde wahrscheinlich etwas früher da sein.
Ich kenne mich nicht so in Bendorf aus und fahre deshalb früher los aber ich werds schon finden. Freue mich endlich gleichgesinnte Gesellschaft gefunden zu haben!

Bis morgen!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (3. August 2007)

ist ok, ich bin auch meistens schon ab halb 1 da zum warmfahren. wo genau wohnst du denn? dann kann man beim nächsten mal evtl mim fahren gucken...


----------



## Tipo Allegro (3. August 2007)

In Boden hinter Heiligenroth.


----------



## sulibats (3. August 2007)

Weiss schon jemand wo es hingehen soll?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (3. August 2007)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> In Boden hinter Heiligenroth.



das würd ja einigermaßen aufm weg liegen.

@sulibats: das entscheiden wir immer vor ort spontan


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. August 2007)

Nabend die Damen.....

ist ja schon richtig was los hier  

Ich müßte morgen spätestens 1730 h zurück sayn....

...für ne Wied-Tour wird das knapp....die habe ich auch eher für nächsten Samstag  11.08.07 im Visier...wenn der Jens als Scout mitspielt....das werden dann aber bestimmt 70-80 km und viele viele  hm...open End..... 

...für morgen ne schöne knackige 50-60 km Schleife...mit ca. 1000 hm....Route bzw. Scout ergibt sich morgen dann spontan....

....Andreas ? .....hast du dich entschieden?? .....bist du dabei ???


----------



## Tipo Allegro (3. August 2007)

@P0g0Fr3aK

...also ich hab nen Dachträger für meinen Caravan.
Wir können auch gern zusammen runterfahren.


----------



## Andreas S. (3. August 2007)

hallo allemol,
ich bin gerade erst vom Ammersee nachhause gekommen.Ich denke schon das ich mich kurz sehen lassen werde.Ich drücke euch allen ein Foto von mir in die Hand und düse mit meinem GEIST wieder ab.(das Foto nur damit ihr mich auch mal von vorne sehen könnt)


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (4. August 2007)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> @P0g0Fr3aK
> 
> ...also ich hab nen Dachträger für meinen Caravan.
> Wir können auch gern zusammen runterfahren.



können wir gerne tun. falls du das bis 12 noch liest kannst du dich ja mal melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tipo Allegro (4. August 2007)

@P0g0Fr3aK

Klar. Sag mir nur wann und wo.
Dann geh ich gleich raus und mache den Träger fest.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (4. August 2007)

ebernhahn schillerstraße 10. da ist zur zeit ein gerüst ums haus befestigt  mit viamichelin o.ä. ists nicht schwer zu finden.
sagen wir 12 uhr rum?


----------



## Tipo Allegro (4. August 2007)

Alles klar! Bis gleich.


----------



## Andreas S. (4. August 2007)

Hi Arne,
ich habe mir gerade mal deine Giant-Fotos angesehen und musste feststellen,das du den Rasen mal schneiden könntest.

Vielleicht gibt es da ein Anbauteil von Giant!??!


----------



## sulibats (4. August 2007)

Ich werde mich gleich auch anschließen, hoffe dass ich es pünktlich bis 13.00 Uhr schaffe.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (4. August 2007)

sodele, kurbel ist repariert der nächste samstag kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (4. August 2007)

Nun denkt mir bloß an:


----------



## Andreas S. (4. August 2007)

und schaut euch mal meine neuen Fotos an.

*Urlaub Alassio 2007*
    


wie z.B.


----------



## Andreas S. (4. August 2007)

oder vieleicht dieses


----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. August 2007)

Super schön, die Landschaft ... das Meer  
und passend dazu die Rahmenfarbe -    ja ja  ist schon nen tolles Bike das Ghost  
die schwarzen Linen auf dem ersten Bild sind wohl die Tragseile der Seilbahn mit der Du hochgefahren bist


----------



## Andreas S. (5. August 2007)

sicher,sicher,
ich habe die Gondel mit dem Bike hochgezogen


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. August 2007)

Der Fidelman schein deine Qualitäten zu kennen.... 

Danke für den TourService.....der Marcel hat gestern bestimmt gut und tief geschlafen....

Nächste Woche dann ein schöner großer Ritt ins WiedTal mit vielen Höhenmetern und hoffentlich vielen Mitfahrern.....bin mal gespannt, wenn die Hälfte derer mitkommt die sich angekündigt haben, wirds schon ne  schöne große Truppe...

Also Wied-Freunde....nächsten Samstag 11.08. um 1300 h am Schloß Sayn für ne große Schleife....ca 80 km und 1500 hm. Wied-Führer ist wie immer der Jens.


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. August 2007)

und die Woche drauf wagen wir mal einen Schritt auf die andere Rheinseite....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (5. August 2007)

ich freu mich auf jeden fall drauf


----------



## Tipo Allegro (5. August 2007)

Hallo ihr lieben,

bin gerade mal kurz aus meinem Sauerstoffzelt gekrochen um mich recht herzlich für die gestrige Tour zu bedanken!  Danke fürs lange warten und die Pannenhilfe und und und..., ihr wart alle supernett zu mir. Hab mich als "Bremsklotz" sehr wohl bei euch gefühlt! 
Wir sehen uns auf jeden Fall in einigen Wochen wieder, wenn ich soweit bin das ich auch wärend der Fahrt sprechen kann. 
Viel Spass auf euren Touren! Mann sieht sich. 

Liebe Grüße 

Marcel


----------



## Andreas S. (5. August 2007)

@ Torsten und FidelJoe

Also ihr Schlaumeier,soviel steht fest,
die Berge die ich schon gesehen habe bzw. von denen ich schon mal gehört habe ,die müßt ihr erst mal mit dem Bike hinauf fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (5. August 2007)

am kommenden Samstag bringe ich die  Anmeldungen mit für:










Ich habe aber nur 20 stk

sunshineRider darf wegen bestehender Helmpflicht sowieso nicht teilnehmen


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (5. August 2007)

also ihr fahrt die 60km? wie siehts aus mit dem nightride?


----------



## Andreas S. (5. August 2007)

da ich Lichttechnisch sehr schlecht bis gar nicht ausgestattet bin ist die Fahrt für mich nix,obwohl ich die Strecke kenne.

Ich fahre nur die 60er Runde.Ich glaube das die zur Alpenrodter Hütte geht.


----------



## flyfisher (6. August 2007)

Moin.

Habe mir für besagtes Septemberwochenende bei meiner Firma "frei" gewünscht. Ansonsten habe ich gestern bei der Hitze an Euch gedacht.
Ich ziehe immer noch um Brückrachdorf nach Dierdorf) und komme deshalb seit einigen Tagen nicht zum Radln, aber die Schlepperei und Treppenlauferei ist wenigstens gut für die Kondidtion.
Bin die nächsten drei Samstage leider auch "belegt", versuche jedoch zwischendrin mal ein paar Runden zu drehen, damit ich dann im September wieder mithalten kann...

Viele Grüße
Thomas (mit dem schwarzen Rad)


----------



## Deleted 56720 (6. August 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> da ich Lichttechnisch sehr schlecht bis gar nicht ausgestattet bin ist die Fahrt für mich nix,obwohl ich die Strecke kenne.


Seit wann brauchen Geisterfahrer Licht - die wandeln doch immer in (geistiger) Umnachtung 

Für mich bitte ein Tütchen Seitenbacher "Müsli 205 für Sportliche" reservieren, 

@ Super Andy ääh Andreas S.
 Du nimmst bestimmt Müsli-Mischung "714 Sinnes-Traum", da kannste wenisgtens mal von 1001Hm träumen..

kriegste eigentlich Provision??


----------



## Deleted 56720 (6. August 2007)

Hi Viktor,

sieht aus als ob Du Alpe d'Huez hochradelst  nur der Hintergrund passt irgendwie nicht!?  
In welchem Fotostudio haste das machen lassen??


----------



## privy (6. August 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> am kommenden Samstag bringe ich die  Anmeldungen mit für:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hi andreas,
gibt es einen inet-link? hätte interesse teilzunehmen.

privy


----------



## Deleted 56720 (6. August 2007)

Na also sieht doch schon besser aus - reschpäckt   wieviel Hm warens denn?

Geht aber auch mit nem Trekkingrad und ohne Helm! 
http://www.photobreton.com/c/227/p/aee218174c6e01813de46278432fdc25/ALPE-Aout-2007.html


----------



## Maritor77 (8. August 2007)

So nun mal zu meinen Fragen dazu, soweit ich weiss hab ich an diesem wochenende noch nichts vor und könnte rein Theoretisch an den Tagen Teilnehmen. Was nun meine Fragen betrifft, geht das nur nach anmeldung oder wie läuft das. Von wegen Hasarmonie 
wäre nett wenn mir jemand was dazu sagen könnte. gern auch per email... 

lg stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maritor77 (8. August 2007)

na dann will ich mal sehen was sich machen lässt um euch mit meiner gesellschaft zu belästigen  kannst mir kurz noch den ablauf sagen damit ich mich auf alles einstellen kann was anfällt. 
lg stefan


----------



## Maritor77 (8. August 2007)

Wie ich gerade telefonisch erfahren habe (von ingo schmidt) ist es schon notwendig sich anzumelden damit ein wenig geplant werden kann wieviel leute kommen. werde heute anbend auch noch die anmeldungen  per email erhalten und kann sie ja dann ggf. an einzelne leute versenden die auch noch interesse daran haben. also meldet euch dann wer sie noch brauch. 

lg stefan


----------



## [email protected] (8. August 2007)

Hallo Andreas
Ichhabe gerade mal so ein bisschen im Forum gestöbert. Sag doch bitte den Jungs das schon eine Anmeldung für das Wochenend eerwünscht ist damit ich da wenigstens ein bisschen planen kann. Denn für keine angemeldeten Teilnehmer brauche ich auch keine Nudeln kaufen...lach

Gebe gleich vielleicht mal einen Beitrag im Forum dazu ab
Ingo


----------



## [email protected] (8. August 2007)

So an alle aus dem MTB-Forum
Ich finde es toll das Andreas sich die Arbeit gemacht hat meine Aktion im September im Forum vorzustellen. Danke dafür.
Ich habe nur eine Bitte an die Mtb-ler die teilnehmen möchten. Meldet euch bitte bei mir an, sonst kann ich schlecht die Sache mit essen und trinken planen. Andreas hat Anmeldungen zu Hause, wie ich gelesen habe bringt er sie am Samstag mit nach Sayn. Würde mich super freuen wenn wir da einen schönen Event haben der evtl ja zu wiederholen sich lohnen würde. Testen wir es mal an.
Ingo


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. August 2007)

Nabend,
klar wir melden uns an....das war ein Mißverständnis....der eine sprach von Deinem Bike-Event, ...der andere über unsere samstägliche MTB Tour vom Schloß Sayn ab 1300 h.

Also für das Bike Event anmelden.....ggf. auch am Samstag in Sayn....Formulare sind dann da .....und für die SamtagsTouren ist es schön wenn man kurz Bescheid gibt das man kommt, dann können wir ggf. auch mal ein paar Minuten warten, ansonsten sind wir um 1305 h unterwegs.... 

Hoffentlich bis Samstag ! das Wetter soll ja am Samstag wieder ok. sayn....


----------



## Maritor77 (8. August 2007)

oh mann da hat der "neue" (ich) ja tüchtig für aufregung gesorgt.. sorry alle zusammen. 
also was ich von anfang an meinte war das Event im september.. dahinsichtlich auch die sache wegen anmelden iss aber nun von meiner seite aus geklärt mit ingo. 
was die sache mit sayn betrifft werd ich wohl leider die nächsten 3 WEs keine zeit haben da ich schon mächtig verbucht bin ... aber wenn das angebot noch steht werde ich gern darauf zurück kommen. 
So nun nachdem alle klarheiten beseitigt sind würde ich sagen ich freu mich auf september  
hoffe keiner beisst mich jetzt *gg* 

lg an alle stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (8. August 2007)

für ale die diesen samstag mitfahren wollen: es wird ne etwas längere tour, also plant mal 6 stunden ca ein. hoffentlich spielt das wetter wenigstens etwas mit...


----------



## Andreas S. (10. August 2007)

hallo,
wieso will Arne so lange fahren? Nimmt der noch einen Anhänger oder so mit?

@ingosandra
grüße dich in dieser Gemeinde.Ab jetzt kannste ja selbst Werbung für das Bike-Event im September machen.Vielleicht auch bei dem Thread der Mayener,da Kalle auch Kundschaft von dort hat.Ansonsten könnten wir mit Uwe auch mal eine kleine Tour machen.Falls die Bendorfer am Samstag etwas brauchbares:kotz:    von mir übrig lassen,könnte ich am Sonntagmorgen etwas Bewegung gebrauchen.Ich werde mich dann aber noch irgendwie melden. 

Also ich werde am Samstag um 13:00 Uhr in Sayn sayn umdabeizusayn,bei der legendären Wiedtour unter der Führung von JENS.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. August 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hallo,
> wieso will Arne so lange fahren? Nimmt der noch einen Anhänger oder so mit?



na klar, irgendjemand muss ja die bäume zerhäckseln, die im weg liegen


----------



## Andreas S. (10. August 2007)

...ach,hast du außer dem Mähbalken noch eine Häckselmaschine als Anbauteil von GIANT montiert?
Genial


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. August 2007)

montiert nicht, aber dafür gibts ja anhängerkupplungen


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. August 2007)

nix Albino.....Azzuro...!!

und natürlich mit ohne Schutzbleche !!!! ....die kommen nur im Winter drauf.....hoffentlich kommt auch der "Geiger" morgen um zu führen....
...nach Wetter.com http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=48804  also ab Mittags bis Abends Sonnig !! ohne Regen !!!! der ist höchstens Vormittags....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!also auf die Bikes und auf zum Schloß!!!!!!!!!!!DabeiSAYN!!!!!!!!!
soll ja halbwegs erträglich werden......schau ma mal.....
hoffentlich auch bei nicht ganz so tollem Wetter auf ne schöne große Truppe....


----------



## Deleted 56720 (10. August 2007)

Hei Bergradler,

wenns morgen ausnahmsweise mal nicht regnen sollte, steht einer Tourführung durch den Geigenkopf  nichts im Weg, wird zwar eine schlammige Angelegenheit aber Ihr steht  ja auf so ne Schweinerei 
Bei Regen hört allerdings der Spaß auf  , bin ja bekennender Sunshine-Rider  , dann müsst Ihr auf mich verzichten und euch selbst durchs wilde Wiedtal kämpfen  seid ja schon oft meinen Reifenspuren gefolgt.

Also bis dann...hoffentlich morgen in SAYN.


----------



## Andreas S. (10. August 2007)

also morgen,liebe ungläubige Gemeinde,wird es nicht regnen

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/105150.html
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/095150.html

Und auf fidel jo können wir schon gar nicht verzichten.wie sollen wir denn die Singletrails hinunter kommen?Wer trägt mein Bike?  

sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen sunshinerider?

schlammiwadi kommt auch


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. August 2007)

...oder hast du jetzt auch ein weißes Canyon ?? xc 7 in weiß ??





Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hai tugässa,
> 
> 
> wenns nicht aus Eimern schüttet will ich morgen mal wieder mitfahren. Bin eigentlich nur Sonnenschein gewohnt.
> ...


----------



## paddiee (10. August 2007)

also,

ich bin auch dabei, werde mich aber leider früher verabschieden müssen und den heimweg antreten, weil ich an "familienpflichten" gebunden bin =/

sprich ich kann euch nur bis ca 16:30 uhr begleiten.


Bis morgen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (10. August 2007)

bring doch einfach den Schwieger Daddy mit...dann kannste länger bleiben ....


paddiee schrieb:


> also,
> 
> ich bin auch dabei, werde mich aber leider früher verabschieden müssen und den heimweg antreten, weil ich an "familienpflichten" gebunden bin =/
> 
> ...



...was ist eigentlich mit dem xmichelx aus ransbach, den anderen Ransbachern und dem Baldur ???.....
.........?????????????


----------



## Andreas S. (10. August 2007)

toll,
paddiee sieht man mal wieder

wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. August 2007)

hallo randy Andy......bringst du morgen ein photogerät mit ??..
..und hast du eigentlich direkt gewußt wer FidelJoe ist...???

@DickeWade aus der Eifel....

und wie siehts aus ......du hattest dich doch mit ein paar Kumpanen für morgen avisiert !???

..wäre schön wenn Du/ihr kommt. Wir möchten ganz demnächst auch mal die "andere" Seite unter die Räder nehmen und könnten dann noch ein paar "bekannte" Guides brauchen.....

habe auch eben noch auf der Eifel-Seite ein wenig Propaganda gemacht....http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3957498#post3957498


----------



## Andreas S. (10. August 2007)

hi Schummelwadi,
das Fotomachgerät werde ich mitbringen(denk,denk,denk)
und den FideJoe kenne ich schon lange, nämlich seit kurz nach seinem 1.Beitrag im Forum Seite2 #39.
Das du Blitzmerker das aber schon herausgefunden hast  bist ja richtig auf Zack.


----------



## Andreas S. (10. August 2007)

übrigens,
am 19.August jährt sich meine 1.Fahrt mit euch in Sayn.Ich wollte es nur schon mal erwähnen,damit ihr nächste Woche Samstag nicht ohne Geschenke für mich in Sayn erscheint.


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. August 2007)

wie könnten wir das vergessen.....
wir werden alle eine Kerze aufm Lenker haben und du darfst sie alle ausblasen.....


Andreas S. schrieb:


> übrigens,
> am 19.August jährt sich meine 1.Fahrt mit euch in Sayn.Ich wollte es nur schon mal erwähnen,damit ihr nächste Woche Samstag nicht ohne Geschenke für mich in Sayn erscheint.


----------



## Andreas S. (10. August 2007)

ist gebont,
ich hoffe nur das die Kerzen auch einen Docht haben.


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. August 2007)

..schau mer mal..............:kotz:


----------



## superrocker73 (11. August 2007)

Tag,

wie sieht's aus mit euch heute, würde mich vielleicht anschließen...vorher würd mich aber interessieren, wieviel und wielange ihr heute fahrt...

Gruss aus Ko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (11. August 2007)

Hi superrocker,
ich denke wir fahren morgen eine ähnliche Tour wie diese
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/390842/cat/500/ppuser/56724

es können auch 10 km mehr oder weniger werden,je nach Mitfahrer,Wetter,Pannen o.ä.
die Höhenmeter können auch um100 bis 200 Meter abweichen.Schau doch einfach mal vorbei
also bis 13:00Uhr in Sayn


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. August 2007)

Hi Superrocker,
wenn der Wettergott mitspielt dann wird es heute eher eine größere Tour, ca. 80km 1500 hm und ca 6 h.
Am besten dabeiSAYN und sehen was geht ....1300h am Schloß !!


@SchlammiWadi:  ...is gut Kermit !!!!!!!!!!!!



superrocker73 schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## superrocker73 (11. August 2007)

Sorry, so viel Zeit habe ich heute leider nicht...aber vielleicht nächsten Samstag...

Gruß


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (11. August 2007)

nächsten samstag gibts eine von sulibats geführte tour durch den koblenzer stadtwald mit einigen geilen singletrails (hoffentlich für uns fahrbar )...wenn das wetter mitspielt natürlich


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. August 2007)

...........wenn alle LadyBoys heute früh zuhause sayn möchten....dann sprechen wir uns um 1300h kurz ab und fahren halt ne "normale" Tour und machen die Wied Tour ein anderes mal......erst mal alle kommen......und dann sehen wer was will und kann usw. dann fahren wir eine EierlegendeWollMilchSauTour die allen gerecht wird.......

bis gleich


----------



## Andreas S. (11. August 2007)

booooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  eeeeyyy,
seid ihr zickig!
Man kann auch 5:45 std,oder5:30std oder5:00 std fahren.Dann sind es halt keine 80 km sondern nur !!! 70 km !!!.
Vielleicht bekommt SchwammiWadi unverhofft noch Besuch aus ......,naja du weißt schon,und muß um 17:00 Uhr die Steaks und Würstchen auf dem Grill wenden.
Oder ich fahre mit Jens alleine. Oder,oder,oder.
Ich denke wir besprechen alles nachher in Sayn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (11. August 2007)

große tour wäre schon schick, zur not geht aber auch die "kleine" 70km runde


----------



## Andreas S. (11. August 2007)

das sehe ich auch so
ich bin 500


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. August 2007)

du bist 2 Öltanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

und ich bin 501


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (11. August 2007)

also mädels, ich komm auf jeden fall, kann aber 1-2 minuten später werden


----------



## Deleted 56720 (11. August 2007)

Hi an alle,

hoffe die Tour hat gefallen auch wenn diesmal in umgekehrter Richtung gefahren wurde und deshalb die geilen Singletrails nicht dabei waren ,  vielleicht auch besser so wegen dem doch stellenweise stark aufgeweichten Boden.
Die nächste Wiedtour geht dann wieder wie gehabt mit alten und neuen Trails... 

Ob Müsli  und Paddie nach Hause gefunden haben

@Super Andy 
die morgige Tour ist wohl  wegen totaler Erschöpfung abgesagt  - kannst ja mal den Tipo fragen ob er sein Sauerstoffzelt verleiht


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (11. August 2007)

ich muss echt sagen: nette tour  wege etc zwar eher standard, aber fertig war ich am ende auch etwas


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (11. August 2007)

hier das profil von heute. nicht irritieren lassen von dem sprung am anfang, die ausgangshöhe hat nicht gestimmt  daher auch die etwas abweichenden hm-auf und -ab werte


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. August 2007)

hallo Gemeinde...also ich war nach ca. 75 km platt wie ne Flunder.....
das manche Touren besser gefallen als andere is doch ganz normal....aber wenn du jedes Wochenende die gleiche geilste Tour wieder und wieder abnudelst dann ist sie bald  

Mir hats wie immer gefallen, Klassenziel erreicht...fäddisch...!!!...und jetzt schmeckt auch das Weizen.....

Nächste Woche versuchen wir mal den Koblenzer Stadtwald.

Treffpunkt *1230*h Schloß Sayn. also eine halbe Stunde früher !!


In Vallendar (Bahnhof) treffen wir dann Viktor und Benjamin gegen 1300h ..unseren Guide für die Tour....jetzt muß nur das Wetter mitspielen... ich freue mich schon


----------



## sulibats (12. August 2007)

Ja, war eine super Tour gestern.  

Vielen Dank an Andreas für die Bilder.

Bis nächste Woche.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## superrocker73 (12. August 2007)

Nächste Woche Stadtwald wäre ich dann auch dabei, ist ja praktisch meine Hausstrecke... Habt ihr denn jemanden, der sich dort gut auskennt, daß ihr auch die geilen Single Trails dort fahrt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulibats (12. August 2007)

@superrocker73: Joa, ich kenne mich da ganz gut aus. Allerdings sollte man beachten, dass einige Trails sicher nicht für alle fahrbar sind und runter schieben macht dann auch keinen Spaß.

Wenn du dabei bist, darfst du dich aber gerne bei der Auswahl der Route beteiligen bzw. wenn sich mehrere Auskennen, kann man auch einen Teil der Gruppe am Trail vorbeiführen.


----------



## superrocker73 (12. August 2007)

Welche Trails genau meinst Du???


----------



## sulibats (12. August 2007)

Ich könnte mir z. B. vorstellen, dass nicht jeder den Fischerpfad oder sowas wie den B1-Trail in Lahnstein fährt.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (12. August 2007)

ich denke, dass wir die trails gerne versuchen können. zur not müssen wir halt schieben, dann wissen wir aber fürs nächste mal bescheid


----------



## superrocker73 (12. August 2007)

Naja, ich will's mal so sagen...bin den Fischerpfad gestern mit 'nem Kollegen gefahren, er hat ein Hardtail mit starrer Gabel...und das ging auch...!!!
B1 Lahnstein kenn ich selber nicht (ist ja auch  nicht im Koblenzer Stadtwald), wo ist der denn????


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (12. August 2007)

am gerät solls nicht scheitern, wenn schon eher an unsrer fahrtechnik


----------



## Andreas S. (12. August 2007)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @fiddelhead
> 
> weitere Strandbilder
> 
> ...



only for fidelJoe


----------



## Deleted 56720 (12. August 2007)

ah der Andreas na wieder bei Kräften mit Tippen gehts noch nicht so ganz müssen halt die Smileys herhalten  

Sand genug  wäre ja da - fehlt halt nur das Wasser - könnte ja der Viktor sich beim nächsten mal als Wassertäger zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## Andreas S. (12. August 2007)

Hast du auch den Leuchtturm auf dem einen Foto gesehen?
Oben auf dem Gipfel bei 1900müNN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (17. August 2007)

Hallo die Damen...
also hier nochmal der letzte Aufruf für morgen :

Treff       *12 : 30 h*   Schloß Sayn  (halbe Stunde früher als sonst !!)

gegen 1300 h am Vallendarer Bahnhof sind dann hoffentlich Sulibats und Müslimän, dann gehts in den Koblenzer Stadtwald.

Hoffenlich bei gutem Wetter...das haben wir aber Samstags immer !!.....auf ne schöne große Truppe und wie immer viel Spaß.


Falls Sulibats nicht kann, bitte melden....sonst sind wir "führerlos"....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (17. August 2007)

ich hoffe es ist bis dahin trocken. war eben nochmal ne runde drehn und im wald siehts aus wie sau (umgestürzte bäume überall, schlamm ohne ende etc pp). hoffe also, dass es bis morgen etwas abtrocknet


----------



## sulibats (17. August 2007)

Von meiner Seite aus gibt es keinen Einwand. War vorhin auch mal im Stadtwald - sieht gar nicht so schlimm aus und es ist überwiegend trocken.


----------



## BrexbachG. (17. August 2007)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Willmaschaun, obichdabeibin
> 
> Viktor
> 
> ...



..na hasse bestellt ???????


----------



## BrexbachG. (17. August 2007)

..und ohne Probleme ?? oder haben die doch noch versucht es dir irgendwie auszureden...?


----------



## BrexbachG. (17. August 2007)

und was hat dein Frau jekooft...?





Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> Aber da mein Frau schon eins kaufen mußte, wollte ich mich  unnötig zieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulibats (17. August 2007)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Soll erstmal radfahren lernen und nicht gleich mit der Senfte durch die lande schweben...


----------



## BrexbachG. (17. August 2007)

.....das ist eine sehr vernünftige Sicht der Dinge....oftmals stehen die Damen auch besonders auf "hardtails"....


----------



## BrexbachG. (18. August 2007)

...also wer ist heute 1230h dabei ??

soweit ich weis......SunshineRider, SuperAndy, Müslimän, Sulibats und ich.

...und wer noch....???auf wen sollen wir ggf. warten....????bitte melden...


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (18. August 2007)

jaja vergesst mich ruhig 

ich komm zum schloss, dann kann ich mich wenigstens schonmal einfahren aufm weg nach valler


----------



## Andreas S. (18. August 2007)

was ist mit HaiFiddellitti?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (18. August 2007)

Komme zum Schloß


----------



## superrocker73 (18. August 2007)

Hallo ihr,

ich muss leider passen da das Patenkind meiner Frau Geburtstag hat und ausserdem der SO4 heute das schwarz-gelbe Pack auf Schalke erwartet...


----------



## BrexbachG. (18. August 2007)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Komme zum Schloß





*12 : 30 h*


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (18. August 2007)

sehr feine tour, hat spaß gemacht  das profil sieht zu geil aus


----------



## Deleted 56720 (18. August 2007)

Hi 

die Tour heute hat mir sehr gut gefallen, deftige Up- und knackige Downhills,für jeden was dabei, einige mussten sogar schieben , die Tour steht unter strakem Wiederholungsverdacht   Dank an unseren Scout Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (18. August 2007)

auf jeden fall, variationen haben wir ja noch einige zur auswahl


----------



## BrexbachG. (18. August 2007)

ja das war mal was Neues. Feine Tour. Kann mich eurer Bewertung nur anschließen. Da haben heute einige Leute etwas verpaßt ! Den Führer kann man gebrauchen...
...ok der Fischerpfad ist nicht unbedingt mein Ding...aber was solls...das Profil unter den Schuhen muß ja schließlich auch weg......


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (18. August 2007)

ach es war echt mal interessant. man konnte ja doch das meiste fahren, für die serpentinen brauch ich allerdings noch etwas technik


----------



## BrexbachG. (18. August 2007)

...und unser "Neuer", der Peter....der hat entgegen seiner Ankündigungen ganz schön Dampf gemacht.....Respekt ! ...der ist mit seiner roten GummiKuh ganz schön die Berge hoch gezockelt.


----------



## Andreas S. (19. August 2007)

hei Leutz,
war schon eine tolle Tour gestern.Ein Fischerpfad-Fan werde ich niiiiiemals.
Für mich war es nicht so anstrengend wie letzte Woche,obwohl wenn man mal die An- und Abfahrt nach Laubbach/Oberwerth abzieht waren das immerhin rund 1000 hm auf weniger als 40 km.Schon sieht die Sache anders aus.
Wenn ich mir so die letzten Touren anschaue sind da schon einige Klöpse dabei
84Km1560hm5,5std, 75km1360hm4,5std oder so ähnlich.Vielleicht sollten wir mal etwas zurückschrauben auf 50 - 60 km mit max.4std.
70,80..km sollte die Ausnahme bleiben.
Von der Samstag Sportschau sehe ich mittlerweile höchstens noch den Abspann.
Außerdem fahre ich selten mehr als dieses eine mal pro Woche.Das ist allen bekannt
Es gibt bestimmt auch andere die gerne mal mitfahren möchten aber wenn die unsere Tourberichte lesen ....
Ihr könnt euren Senf auch mal dazugeben.

Bis spätestens Samstag


----------



## superrocker73 (19. August 2007)

Wie jemandem der Fischerpfad nicht! gefallen kann werd ich wohl nie verstehen, aber gut, umso weniger Leute ihn fahren desto weniger können dort Unheil anrichten...


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. August 2007)

ich werde auch kein FisherMansFried......
Ich fahre lieber als ich schiebe und eine Bergziege bin ich auch nicht....aber ich schaue gerne Leuten zu wenn sie Extreme fahren...ich bewundere die Körperbeherschung und den Mut....oder die Unvorsicht...??....auf jeden Fall die Acrobatic und von daher bin ich auch gerne bereit mal so nen Fischerpfad oder den Römerturm oder Hausenborn oder die Datzeroter Hütte oder oder oder runterzuschieben........den Leuten zuliebe die dieses Gelände beherrschen.....jedem das sayne.

Und Andreas hat natürlich Recht !!

ca. 50 km 1000 hm 4 h war unser Motto. Das soll es auch bleiben !

Die letzten Wochen haben einiges mehr abverlangt. das war auch gut so, die Touren waren Spitze ! 

Grundsätzlich soll es aber dennoch im amateurbereich und überschar und kalkulierbar bleiben.  

Wir fahren ja für den Spaß !!!!  und der muß stimmen...!!

*Also nächsten Samstag wieder mal ne "normale" "kleine" Runde zum Köppel !!*


----------



## Deleted 56720 (19. August 2007)

Also wenns nach mir geht könnten wir schon um 9:00 losfahren gemütlich 100Km ca.1500Hm abspulen und um 17:00Uhr wieder eintrudeln   dann können Die Fußballfans auch Ihre Sportschau gucken. 

Fußball find ich übrigens zum :kotz:


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. August 2007)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



fidel mir einennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (19. August 2007)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> *Also nächsten Samstag wieder mal ne "normale" "kleine" Runde zum Köppel !!*



OK ist dann halt ne Trainingsrunde


----------



## Andreas S. (19. August 2007)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> OK ist dann halt ne Trainingsrunde



du könntest doch über das 7-Gebirge anreisen!


----------



## Andreas S. (19. August 2007)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Wie jemandem der Fischerpfad nicht! gefallen kann werd ich wohl nie verstehen, aber gut, umso weniger Leute ihn fahren desto weniger können dort Unheil anrichten...



Was willste dann an dem Weg noch kaputt machen?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (19. August 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> du könntest doch über das 7-Gebirge anreisen!



ich komm doch schon vom Berg runter, hatte gestern über 92km aufm Tacho 

Ne ist klar - wenn das Wetter wieder schlechter wird werden die Touren automatisch kürzer - denke nur den Sommer sollte man schon ausnutzen.


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. August 2007)

...Amigos im Winter gehts sowieso öfter mal von Steimel für ne deftige WesterwaldTour los....und da hat der Andreas schon die Auto An-und Heimfahrt gespart..


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. August 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Was willste dann an dem Weg noch kaputt machen?




man könnte den Weg auch betonieren.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (19. August 2007)

Ich brauche kein Mitleid.
Ich glaube nur das ich nicht der Einzige bin.

Und wenn es bald wieder etwas schmutziger wird .....wer fährt dann noch?


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. August 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Ich brauche kein Mitleid.
> Ich glaube nur das ich nicht der Einzige bin.



Sag ich doch auch....wo ist das Problem...????


----------



## superrocker73 (19. August 2007)

Jojo, natürlich jedem das seine, ich liebe halt eher die Herausforderung bzw. Schulung des fahrerischen Könnens als langweilige Waldwege...und ausserdem...sooooo schwierig ist der FF nun auch wieder nicht...alles ist fahrbar mit ein wenig Übung kommt da jeder runner...


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. August 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Ich brauche kein Mitleid.
> Ich glaube nur das ich nicht der Einzige bin.




dann fahren nur die wirklich Harten.....

ich auf jeden Fall !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. August 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Ich brauche kein Mitleid.
> Ich glaube nur das ich nicht der Einzige bin.
> 
> Und wenn es bald wieder etwas schmutziger wird .....wer fährt dann noch?



bis Minus 5 Grad bin ich bei dir.............

und den FischerPfad schieben wir Sommer wie Winter  "runner"......

Bei der Verbesserung der Fahrtechnik kann  man auch auf gängigen Waldwegen dazulegen......schließlich fahren wir doch Rad ...........und schieben nicht............


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (20. August 2007)

herrlich 

@die harten: ich gehöre da sicher auch zu, im winter machts doch erst richtig spaß 

@fischerpfad: ich werd mir den ab jetzt so lang unter die räder nehmen bis ich da ganz runter komme  irgendwann muss der ja mal fahrbar werden. und soo schlimm fand ich den echt nicht, hat spaß gemacht 

die strecke an sich fand ich sehr angenehm, ich hätt auch noch einiges mehr fahren können. mag auch daran gelegen haben, dass wir endlich mal zeit hatten uns einzufahren und es nicht direkt nach 300m 15% bergan geht...


----------



## superrocker73 (20. August 2007)

Sehr löbliche Einstellung. Ich hab es beim 4ten Mal schon geschafft, ist mit ein wenig Übung echt kein Problem...wenn Du magst können wir ihn auch mal zusammen runterrocken...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (20. August 2007)

da würd ich mich gerne anschließen - komme dann aber mit dem Ghost Northshore 
Hexenpfad kenn ich auch noch nicht


----------



## superrocker73 (20. August 2007)

Gerne können wir alle drei Koblenzer Attraktionen abfahren, Fischerpfad, Hexenpfad und am Schluss die gute alte Königsbacher...wer Lust hat...werde mal mindestens 2 heute fahren...meldet euch einfach...übrigens, man kann alle!!! diese Trails auch ohne massig Federweg befahren, ein Freund von mir fährt die Dinger alle mit 'nem Hardtail mit starrer!!! Gabel....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (20. August 2007)

sicher, mir fehlts da einfach noch am technischen verständnis, vor allem bei den serpentinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (20. August 2007)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Muss mich auch mal melden,
> 
> die Touren Samstags finde ich toll, sind teilweise sehr lang. Oder wir zu langsam?
> 
> ...



 Genau !!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (21. August 2007)

Guten Morgen 

ich versuche heute nachmittag auch mal zu euch zu stoßen  halb 6 bushaltestelle?

edit: wie komme ich auf heute? morgen mein ich natürlich


----------



## BrexbachG. (21. August 2007)

prima. außer bei wolkenbruch bin ich natürlich dabei.

Paddie ????????bitte melden für Mittwoch ????????

Peter und Frank ?????????schreibe ich sicherhaltshalber noch ne email


----------



## Adler1951 (21. August 2007)

Na Ihr Biker ,wie geht es dem " Gestürzten " ?Ich hoffe,dass er am Samstag mit uns fahren kann und dass er mit Helm fährt !.Freue mich auf das kommende Wochende,und ich werde darauf vorbereitet sein,ggf eine längere Tour zu fahren.
Wünsche eine gute Woche , bis zum Samstag. Gruß Peter
(Peter [email protected])


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. August 2007)

...also unseren Verletzten haben wir heute getroffen.....der muß am Samstag noch seine Wunden lecken....er sagt nur: grün und blau.....das dauert noch ein paar Tage....

ansonsten habe ich gerade mit Arne ne schöne schnelle Feierabend-Brexrunde gedreht....incl. dem naßen Römerturm SingleTrail...Arne wollte es so...damit sind wir mit unserem Geheimtraining bestens für Samstag vorbereitet....

was machen eigentlich : paddie, flyfisher und xmichelx? die wurden schon länger nicht mehr gesichtet...da wirds doch am Samstag mal wieder Zeit....oder ??


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. August 2007)

schnelle feierabendrunde ist gut...ich hab 60km und 1000hm aufm tacho bei nem schnitt von 19,9  glücklich aber fertig 
im übrigen hats ab meisenhof wieder geregnet....


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. August 2007)

...aber in meiner Richtung nicht, kein Regen....aber ich hatte 26 km und ich glaube mit fast genausoviel Höhenmetern?? oder ??


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. August 2007)

öhm ka wieviel das im brex waren, glaub 600 rum. 26km kommt hin

ich muss mich korrigieren, eben die werte waren nur überschlagen: 56km auf 930hm.


----------



## BrexbachG. (24. August 2007)

hier wieder der ultimative Aufruf für ne schöne Tour am Samstag !!

Auf vielfachen Wunsch wäre ne knackige Köppel-Tour im Rahmen von 50-60 km unter der Führung von Müsli-Män mit Aufstieg über Wambachtal und Neuhäusel schön....

Bitte kurz melden wer Lust und Zeit hat .....und ob der Scout überhaupt Zeit hat....ich hoffe ja......bis Samstag 1300 h Schloß Sayn !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (24. August 2007)

also ich bin denk ich dabei


----------



## sulibats (24. August 2007)

Wetter soll ja sehr gut werden morgen...wenn der Zustand (nach heute Abend ) es zulässt, bin ich wohl auch dabei.


----------



## Andreas S. (24. August 2007)




----------



## Adler1951 (24. August 2007)

Ich werde um 13:00 Uhr am Schloß sein.Bis dann .
Peter


----------



## xmichelx (25. August 2007)

Hi,
schoene Gruesse vom Gardasee. Ich habe die Alpentour ueberstanden und bin erst naechste Woche wieder zum Biken im Lande.
Wuensche euch viel Spass heute.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. August 2007)

ich werde euch heute am köppel richtung heimat verlassen, aber bis dahin habt ihr die ehre die tour mit mir zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (25. August 2007)

Das war ne Punktlandung !!  fünf vor fünf zurück am Schloß !!!

Ne schöne schnelle 50er Runde....die genauen Daten hat wie immer der Randy-Andy aufgezeichnet....die gibts spätestens morgen im "TouSi"....
bis demnächst....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (27. August 2007)

Hab heute endlich mal die Anmeldung für Rodenbach abgeschickt und kurz darauf feststellen müssen, dass ich an dem Wochenende absolut autolos bin. Hat einer der Herren evtl Platz für 2 Räder im Auto und könnte mich hier bzw am Autohof Mogendorf abholen?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (28. August 2007)

Heute ne nette, kurze Tour gefahren mit nem Kumpel. Haben auf dem Weg nach Bendorf noch Peter aufgegabelt und uns dann am Römerturm und Köppel etwas ausgetobt. Römerturm war heute eigentlich durchweg fahrbar, da komplett trocken, hat echt laune gemacht 
56km, 900hm, 18er schnitt


----------



## BrexbachG. (28. August 2007)

...ich werde morgen ne kleine Feierabendrunde drehen.....wenn jemand mitkommen möchte??? 1,5 h 25 km ...ab 1700 h Schloß Sayn....und Pogoman....hast du den Marcel trainiert ??...



Nächsten Samstag 01.09.07 ne kurze schnelle 50 er Runde bis gegen 16:00 h diesmal ab 

12:00 h !!!!!!!!  Schloß Sayn (eine Stunde früher als sonst!!)

und danach Abends aufs Park und Burgenfest Sayn mit Weizenbier die verbrauchten Mineralien nachtanken....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (28. August 2007)

ne, marcel hat sich nichtmehr gemeldet 

ich kann die nächsten tage höchstens noch morgens ne runde fahren, aber nächsten mittwoch oder evtl den sonntag drauf kann ich dann wieder


----------



## ma899 (28. August 2007)

Hi,ich hab mich hier ma ein bisschen umgeguckt und wollte fragen ob auch jüngere fahrer teilnehmen können (bin 14).Wär echt cool.ich glaub das ich das von der kondition her schaffen könnte nur wär das problem das ich nicht immer zum Schloss kommen könnte!


----------



## Adler1951 (28. August 2007)

Samstag 12 00 Uhr,ist ok.Schlage eine Tour über Standortübungsplatz,obere Lahnhöhenweg,24 % Steigung eine kurze " Episode",Kühlkopf,Schwedenschanze,Ankerpfad,Mosel/Rhein ,ggf noch kleine Überraschungen !
Bis bald 
Peter


----------



## Adler1951 (28. August 2007)

Es war eine schöne Tour , genial ,Klasse und Danke !
Peter


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (28. August 2007)

ma899 schrieb:


> Hi,ich hab mich hier ma ein bisschen umgeguckt und wollte fragen ob auch jüngere fahrer teilnehmen können (bin 14).Wär echt cool.ich glaub das ich das von der kondition her schaffen könnte nur wär das problem das ich nicht immer zum Schloss kommen könnte!



na klar, wenn du meinst das klappt - kein thema  gibt ja keine altersbeschränkung^^


----------



## ma899 (29. August 2007)

Danke ers ma für die antwort ich werde mich ma melden wenn ich nach sayn kommen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (31. August 2007)

1200 h am Schloß  .....Richtung soll doch Denzer Heidi sayn....??........möchte halt nur gegen 1600 h zurück sayn.....

dann wären wir gegen 1220 h in Valla.....am Bahnhof und fahren die Müsli-Män-Runde...weil der Peter nicht kann...


----------



## Adler1951 (31. August 2007)

Bin am Samstag geschäftlich gebunden und komme erst gegen 1500 Uhr zurück ! Ich kann leider nicht mitfahren.
Das stinkt mir gewaltig aber so ist das Leben.Werde morgen um 09:00 Uhr bereits losfahren !Komme gerade von der Arbeit !Der Einsatz für morgen wurde erst heute Abend beschlossen.
Bis bald 
Peter


----------



## Andreas S. (31. August 2007)

Hei Läidies,
meine Göttergattin ist :kotz: erkrankt :kotz: und deswegen entscheide ich morgen ob es klappt.Denke aber schon.Dann stecke ich euch alle mit dieser schlimmen Krankheit an und kann endlich auch mal  vorne  fahren.
So laaaaaangsam wird es zuviel Nerve  in dieser Gruppe.


----------



## sulibats (31. August 2007)

Ich werde wohl morgen nicht dabei sein; muss mich mal um ne Unterkunft für die Diplomarbeit kümmern.


----------



## flyfisher (1. September 2007)

Bin um 1200 dabei...

Thomas


----------



## Andreas S. (1. September 2007)

.....ich auch.


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. September 2007)

Hallo Ladies....

...da hat der Viktor doch echt was verpaßt....ne richtig knackige Tour....und pünktlich waren wir auch....ich hoffe der Thomas hat es noch nach Hause geschafft.......!!!!!!!!!!!Heim*******r!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..............

und nächste Woche ist Samstag Ruhetag !!!!!wir fahren zu Canyon "einkaufen"....... 

Nächste Tour 

*Sonntag 09.09.07    0830 H Steimel Marktplatz Treffpunkt für ne schöne WW-Tour ab Rodenbach.......Hachenburg, Dreifelder Weiher und und und ....65 km  800 hm ......suuuuuuper....!!!!!!!!*


----------



## flyfisher (2. September 2007)

Habs noch bis daheim geschafft, Danke der Nachfrage.
War sowieso Fehlalarm -da war einfach nix mehr...

Und so schlimm ist der Muskelkater auch gar nicht.
Lag wohl wirklich nur am mangelnden Futter für so ´ne Tour mit Euch.

Und Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem wie immer!

Bis Sonntag.
Thomas


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (4. September 2007)

hallo mädels 

ich bin auch wieder unter den lebenden, aber meine kondition hat wahrscheinlich die letzte woche arg gelitten  nichts desto trotz freu ich mich auf sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. September 2007)

Hallo Ihr Leut vom MTB-Forum
Samstag geht es los mit unserem 1. Mountainbike-Event in Rodenbach.
Wir haben Sage und Schreibe *126* schriftliche Anmeldungen.
Und das Wetter wird wohl pünktlich auch noch besser. Es steht also einem schönen Event nix im Wege.
Hoffe eure Beine sind fit
Bis dann Ingo


----------



## Adler1951 (4. September 2007)

Klasse,freue mich auf Sonntag,die Beine sind müde ist allerdings .sch...egal !
Ein Problem habe ich, wer und wo ist H.Steimel?


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. September 2007)

Adler1951 schrieb:


> Klasse,freue mich auf Sonntag,die Beine sind müde ist allerdings .sch...egal !
> Ein Problem habe ich, wer und wo ist H.Steimel?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (5. September 2007)

Ich bin jetzt 2 wochen nichtmehr gefahren und weiß daher überhaupt nicht wo ist stehe  evtl steht freitag nochmal ne kleine tour zur überprüfung an


----------



## LifesAGamble (6. September 2007)

hey leute,
ich komm aus koblenz und hab vor kurzem wieder das biken angefangen-und jetzt mit nem mtb(is nur n hai bike byte für 300 euro..)und hier sind ja ma echt nette leute wie ich sehe.problem is, dass ich noch nicht lange hier wohne, und wenige orte kenne.das schloss natürlich schon. kommt noch jemand aus der ecke KO und fährt diesen Sonntag mit? wenn nicht, komm ich eben dann um kurz vor 8 ans schloss!?Steffen


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (6. September 2007)

hallo steffen und herzlich willkommen bei den bekloppten hier 

welches schloss meinst du? sonntag sind wir ja in rodenbach bei dem mountainbike event bzw wir treffen uns um 8:30 in steimel am marktplatz. normalerweise ist treffen immer um 13 uhr am schloss in sayn, aber nicht diese woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (6. September 2007)

...oder Du fährst, falls Du tourig unterwegs bist, jeden Dienstag um 18:00 Uhr mit, Treffpunkt Mainzer Strasse Ecke Markenbildchenweg, oder, wenn Du auch mal was anspruchsvolleres erleben möchtest, am Wochenende  mit mir, einfach PM, passt schon...


----------



## xmichelx (6. September 2007)

mal ne saublöde frage in die runde: wo zum henker liegt RODENBACH?

Aber Steimel werde ich finden 

Bis Sonntag,
Michael


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. September 2007)

xmichelx schrieb:


> mal ne saublöde frage in die runde: wo zum henker liegt RODENBACH?
> 
> Aber Steimel werde ich finden
> 
> ...



 
...na bei Steimel....is nur noch viel größer und bekannter als Steimel..... 

@Müslibrenner/SchlammiWadi...... diesen Samstag is nix, nächste Woche wieder Samstag 1300h Schloß Sayn, morgen nix, dafür Sonntag 08:30h Steimel....bei Rodenbach


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (7. September 2007)

xmichelx schrieb:


> mal ne saublöde frage in die runde: wo zum henker liegt RODENBACH?
> 
> Aber Steimel werde ich finden
> 
> ...



nach steimel zum marktplatz kann ich dich dann ja lotsen


----------



## Andreas S. (7. September 2007)

hey ihr Pfadfinder,
ein jämmerliches Bild gebt ihr ab.Wo ist Steimel?Wo ist Rodenbach?
Wie soll das am Sonntag mit euch Pfeifen werden?Muß ich euch alle an die Hand nehmen?Oder so etwas besorgen?









Dann mache ich noch ein ADAC Aufkleber ans Rad und dann passt das.
Ich glaube wenn einige von euch 2 Schritte aus der Haustür machen,die Augen schließen und sich einmal im Kreis drehen,dann finden die ohne Karte-Kompass oder Navi nicht mehr nachhause zurück. 
Also:
Routenplaner im Inet
57614 Steimel oder 57639 Rodenbach
Und sonst ist alles klar?


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. September 2007)

Danke Super-Andy....wie immer ein sehr charmanter Beitrag....

a propos....den verlorenen Sohn Paddie habe ich aufm Parkfest getroffen....der ist ganz eifrig und fährt morgen bereits samt SchwiegerDaddy mit dem Bike nach Rodenbach Campen, Nachtfahrt und Sonntag auch das volle Programm......er hat bei all dem ganzen Freizeit-Streß das Forum ganz vergessen....

Ist morgen noch jemand beim (H)Ausverkauf bei Canyon ?? ich werde gegen 10:15 h dort sein.....zum stöbern....

Ansonsten bis Sonntag 08:30h Steimel Marktplatz beim Andreas ! 

@Sulibats, Ben bist du auch dabei??
@FidelJoe ??

und dann zusammen nach Rodenbach zum Bike Event.
Wenn jemand direkt dorthin fährt (wie Paddie) ...wir hatten vor die 60 km Tour zu fahren......


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (7. September 2007)

aah stimmt, den ausverkauf hab ich komplett vergessen. mal gucken, ob ich da bin


----------



## Andreas S. (7. September 2007)

denkste das du dein Giant dort los wirst?


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. September 2007)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> nabbnd,
> schön eure Zickerei .... Erinner mich irgendwie an "Waldorf and Staddler"*
> fühl mich wieder richtig zu Hause.
> 
> ...



Moselweiß ??????????


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. September 2007)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Känjon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (7. September 2007)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Heimatkunde 5 -
> 
> weiß gerade wo Sääyn und Steimel is...
> 
> ...




 ja ja....aber ich weiß wie man Sään schreibt und du nicht...daher


----------



## sulibats (7. September 2007)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> @Sulibats, Ben bist du auch dabei??


Servus,

nein, habe leider keine Zeit (Diplomarbeit).

Ich hoffe dass ich am Samstag, den 15.09 nochmal mitfahren kann...danach geht es für 6 Monate nach Mannheim.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (7. September 2007)

ok, also nächsten samstag wird sich ausgetobt 

hab gestern meinen neuen, gebrauchten laufradsatz bekommen....absolut geil! denke ich fahr sonntag aber nochmal mit dem alten mit, ohne latexschläuche ist mir das ganze zu doof


----------



## sulibats (8. September 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> ok, also nächsten samstag wird sich ausgetobt
> 
> hab gestern meinen neuen, gebrauchten laufradsatz bekommen....absolut geil! denke ich fahr sonntag aber nochmal mit dem alten mit, ohne latexschläuche ist mir das ganze zu doof


Hui, gibt mal mehr Infos (Felge , Speichen, Nabe) zu dem Laufradsatz  Sind das Chris King Naben?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (8. September 2007)

ne sind 965er xtr (hammer lauf ) mit dt comp speichen und sun ds1-xc felgen. obwohl 250g leichter als mein alter lrs deutlich steifer und rollt perfekt 

chris king wäre mir bei weitem zu teuer gewesen


----------



## Andreas S. (8. September 2007)

Hei Leutz,
war heute mal in Rodenbach u.a. auch Nudeln essen.
Die 60 er Runde morgen geht erst an die Nister weiter nach Marienstatt über Hachenburger,Alpenrodter Hütte,KlinikenWied wieder nach Rodenbach.Es sollen so ca. 800hm sein.Egal.
Bringt morgen noch etwas Zeit mit,denn ihr müßt mal so ein Endorfin mit Rohloff fahren.Einfach nur geil.Und die Rohloff Nabenschltung finde ich genial.Müsst ihr unbedingt mal probieren.
Wenn nur der Preis nicht so hoch wäre.
Seid bloß pünktlich um 8:30Uhr oder 5Minuten früher abfahrbereit am Marktplatz in 57614 Steimel.
Wer direkt mit dem Pkw nach Rodenbach fährt(Parplätze sind genügend da) soll doch bitte Bescheid geben,damit wir nicht unnötig in Steimel warten.

Also bis morgen


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (8. September 2007)

800hm? kommt mir irgendwie etwas mehr vor, aber egal  nistertal verspricht dann ja eine schöne schlammschlacht zu werden


----------



## Andreas S. (8. September 2007)

...den genauen Verlauf kenne ich nicht aber an eine Schlammschlacht glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Schneckenteiler (9. September 2007)

Moin Roloff*,

viel Spaß in Rodenbach, Grüß all die anderen, Bleibt sauber und berichtet!



* Für fünf Ghost gibt es ein Roloff...


Schneckenteiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (9. September 2007)

es hat sehr viel spaß gemacht das ganze  dafür dass es das erste mal war, war alles ganz gut organisiert, kleinere fehler werden beim nächsten mal dann behoben  für uns war es interessant zu sehen, dass wir in der 60km gruppe eigentlich die ganze zeit ohne größere probleme vorne mitfahren konnten


----------



## BrexbachG. (9. September 2007)

Genau PogoMan so war es !! 

...aber wer ist eigentlich Schneckenteiler ?? ...............ist das sexistisch ?? oder animalisch gemeint ???..........oder ist das unser guter alter Super-Andy???????


----------



## Andreas S. (9. September 2007)

...das sehe ich auch so.Die Strecke war auch sehr gut.Habe mal neue Abschnitte kennengelernt die man z.T. einbauen kann.Die Guides sind auch alle ok.
Für die 3 Guides war die 35 Köpfige Truppe schon sehr schwer bis unmöglich zusammenzuhalten.Mein Vorschlag wäre mehrere Gruppen mit max.15Fahrer und je Gruppe 2 Guides.
In Rodenbach haben sich die Organisatoren und deren Helfer viel Arbeit gemacht mit Zelt auf-und abbau incl. Heizung,Getränke,Grill,Nudeln und natürlich die Reinigung der Anlage.Kompliment! Ich bin nächstes Jahr ,wenn so etwas stattfindet,wieder dabei.

übrigens war unser Schnitt auf den 68km tolle 19,4km/h.Nicht schlecht.


----------



## BrexbachG. (9. September 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ...das sehe ich auch so.Die Strecke war auch sehr gut.Habe mal neue Abschnitte kennengelernt die man z.T. einbauen kann.Die Guides sind auch alle ok.
> Für die 3 Guides war die 35 Köpfige Truppe schon sehr schwer bis unmöglich zusammenzuhalten.Mein Vorschlag wäre mehrere Gruppen mit max.15Fahrer und je Gruppe 2 Guides.
> In Rodenbach haben sich die Organisatoren und deren Helfer viel Arbeit gemacht mit Zelt auf-und abbau incl. Heizung,Getränke,Grill,Nudeln und natürlich die Reinigung der Anlage.Kompliment! Ich bin nächstes Jahr ,wenn so etwas stattfindet,wieder dabei.
> 
> übrigens war unser Schnitt auf den 68km tolle 19,4km/h.Nicht schlecht.



Das war aber nur unser, und noch von 3-4 anderen der Schnitt. Der Rest des Feldes dürfte da andere Werte haben...
........bist du der Schneckenteiler.........???????????

...ich glaube der Schlammiwadi ist der Schneckenteiler.....!!!!....du bist enttarnt !!!!!!! Infidel !!!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (9. September 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> übrigens war unser Schnitt auf den 68km tolle 19,4km/h.Nicht schlecht.



ich bin natürlich auch wieder dabei 

und was den schnitt angeht: wir hatten ja auch genügend pausen^^


----------



## Andreas S. (9. September 2007)

an MB hatte ich auch schon gedacht,alleine schon diese Uhrzeit.Morgens um 7:33Uhr,dann auch noch so ein Müll.Was mich unsicher machte war die Angabe "bei Rodenbach"aber Valla liegt bei Rodenbach auch wenn es ca.35km sind.
Ja,ja,so ist "OpaNerve" nun mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (10. September 2007)

Bin hoffentlich auch wieder dabei, falls Jungs sowas auf die Beine stellen.
Klasse, dass so eine Idee mal umgesetzt wird.
Die Organisation ist viel Arbeit und als Guide solche Truppen unverletzt nach Hause zu bringen ist auch nicht einfach.

Dank an "meinen Friseur" und seine Mitstreiter!

Das mit unserem 19er Schnitt lag bestimmt an den Pausen - und viele aus der 60er Gruppe waren ja die Nacht vorher schon geradelt und erst nach Mitternacht zum Schlafen gekommen, im Gegensatz zu uns.

Sollte ja auch eine Spazierfahrt sein und kein Wettkampf.

Pedale sind frisch geschmiert, knarzen nicht mehr und sind bereit für  Samstag - hoffentlich...


----------



## xmichelx (10. September 2007)

....der recht hohe Schnitt lag nur am Windschattenfahren. Wir klebten ja oftmals am Hinterrad vom Vordermann.  Nur gut, dass es da keine Stürze gab.

Hat jemand schon was gehört, ob es im Herbst wieder ein Schinder(hannes)-Event geben wird? 

Bis Samstag.


----------



## paddiee (10. September 2007)

hi

werde wohl jetzt 2-4 wochen weiter ausfallen, haben nen muskelfaserriss im rechten oberschenkel.

wünsche euch aber viel spaß


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. September 2007)

autsch, muskelfaserriss ist böse  glaub da wirst du mit 4 wochen nicht hinkommen...

gute besserung auf jeden fall an dieser stelle


----------



## xmichelx (10. September 2007)

Servus,

hier mein Hinweis auf ein Veranstaltung: Gallahaan Trail
http://www.sve-o.de/index.php?id=mtb

Hat jemand Lust daran teilzunehmen?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. September 2007)

ne paddie war gar nicht erst da


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. September 2007)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hier mein Hinweis auf ein Veranstaltung: Gallahaan Trail
> http://www.sve-o.de/index.php?id=mtb
> ...



hmm...prinzipiell schon. kurzstrecke?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (10. September 2007)

@Müslimän

Jo,

ne Nordschleifen-Tour wäre nicht schlecht sind ca. 35Km kenn mich da ziemlich gut aus 10x 24h-Rennen besucht ,1x Umwandert und vor 2Jahren auch mal mit dem MTB umrundet und zigmal mit dem Motorrad da gewesen. 

Gibt da tolle Stellen zum gaffen Adenauer Forst, Hatzenbach, Wippermann usw.  

Nur die Anfahrt ist halt ziemlich weit.


----------



## Andreas S. (10. September 2007)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> War heute am Nürburgring und habe gesehen, dass es rund um die Nordschleife eine MTB Route mit ca. 25 km gibt. Wäre ja mal was für Samstags, am besten, wenn der Ring für die ganzen Organspender geöffnet ist.
> mb



...darfst du mit dem Nerve nicht mehr auf öffentlichen Wege fahren?Muß ich mich Eintrittskarten kaufen,um dich mal mit dem Hobel zu sehen?


----------



## xmichelx (10. September 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> hmm...prinzipiell schon. kurzstrecke?



ja, ich habe mich für die 42km angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. September 2007)

ach dann versuch ichs auch mal und melde mich mal an  wäre natürlich lustig wenn die andren auch noch mitfahren würden


----------



## xmichelx (11. September 2007)

Du stehst schon auf der Starterliste, prima !

Und was ist mit dem Rest?  Wir wollen doch wieder als starke Gruppe auftreten.


----------



## superrocker73 (11. September 2007)

Tagchen,

habe mich auch gerade für die Kurzstrecke angemeldet...und mich sehr gefreut als ich das Streckenprofil heruntergeladen habe, sieht gut aus...
Übrigens, wer aus Koblenz mitfährt und 'nen Bus oder ähnliches hat soll sich bitte bei mir melden wegen Mitfahren...


----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2007)

Schön das ihr hier im Forum so positiv über mein Event von letztem WE redet. Freut mich das ihr da gewesen seid und das es euch Spass gemacht hat mal ne andere Strecke zu sehen. Denke die Nachtfahrt wäre auch für euch spannend gewesen. Gut das niemand gestürzt ist und alle wieder Wohlauf in Rodenbach gelandet sind.
Von der Beteiligung war ich zudem sehr überrascht, hätte bei dem Wetter gedacht das so einige nicht erscheinen.

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim biken. Man sieht sich

P.s. wer auch immer flyfisher ist, gerne geschehen


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. September 2007)

@xmichelx.....du sag mal bei dem Streckenprofil vom Gardasee ist die max.Geschwindigkeit 97,5 km/h.....hast du da den Tacho frisiert ?? oder warst du wirklich so lebensmüde


----------



## xmichelx (11. September 2007)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> @xmichelx.....du sag mal bei dem Streckenprofil vom Gardasee ist die max.Geschwindigkeit 97,5 km/h.....hast du da den Tacho frisiert ?? oder warst du wirklich so lebensmüde



Große Berge = steile Abfahrt = hohe Geschwindigkeit 
Ne, der Wert kann nicht stimmen. Ich habe an mehrer Stellen knapp über 60 auf dem Tacho stehen gehabt, dann kam schon wieder die nächste Kurve.


----------



## Maritor77 (12. September 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schön das ihr hier im Forum so positiv über mein Event von letztem WE redet. Freut mich das ihr da gewesen seid und das es euch Spass gemacht hat mal ne andere Strecke zu sehen. Denke die Nachtfahrt wäre auch für euch spannend gewesen. Gut das niemand gestürzt ist und alle wieder Wohlauf in Rodenbach gelandet sind.
> Von der Beteiligung war ich zudem sehr überrascht, hätte bei dem Wetter gedacht das so einige nicht erscheinen.
> 
> Weiterhin viel Spaß beim biken. Man sieht sich
> ...



Also ich muss auch sagen war echt ein super event (lob an die veranstalter)! auch wenn ich am Samstag bei der nachtfahrt nich mitfahren konnte, hoffe natürlich, dass das ganze ne wiederholung findet wenn ja .. bin dabei  
Schöne grüsse aus Hachenburg 

PS. wenn sich auch sonst eine gruppe ergibt die in den Regionen ab und an fährt würde ich mich anschliesen zumindest was in meiiner kraft steht  bin ja erst recht neu dabei  )


----------



## flyfisher (12. September 2007)

Muss am 22. "aufe Arbeit"  und kann deshalb leider nicht mit.

Hoffe, dass es diesen Samstag nicht auch so ist... Freitag Abend geb ich Bescheid.

bis dann hoffentlich
Thomas


----------



## LifesAGamble (13. September 2007)

ja ja, der 22. wird mein erstes event! auch wenn ich erst seit paar wochen mtb fahre...*freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maritor77 (13. September 2007)

leider kann ich am 22.9. net sonst hätt ich mich glatt angemeldet. wenn danach noch ein event ist bin ich gern dabei..


----------



## flyfisher (13. September 2007)

Nun weiss ich es heute schon... Muss auch an diesem Samstag arbeiten.

Viel Spaß!
Thomas


----------



## BrexbachG. (13. September 2007)

Amigos,

laßt uns über *Samstag den 15.09.07   1300h am Schloß Sayn* sprechen......
da bin ich garantiert dabei !! und ich hoffe Ihr auch  

....und die "neuen"...maritor...lifeisagamble..usw.usw.... könnten  doch dann auch mal vorbeischauen....da kann man sich kennenlernen und diejenigen die dann nach Boppard zum MTB Event fahren, kennen sich dann auch schon ein wenig...

also wer ist am Samstag dabei..??..evtl. ein Scout für ne Tour über die Schmittenhöhe an die Lahn. ??? ..Sulibats ??....oder da würden sich doch auch die neu Ransbacher von der Lahn anbieten ?? Matthias und Tanja...??....ansonsten fällt uns aber bestimmt auch was anderes schönes ein....auf gehts...die letzten schönen Samstage in diesem Jahr muß man nutzen....wer weiß was es für einen Winter gibt.... 

@Flyfisher:  du weißt wo du uns findest wenn du nicht "auf OArbeid biss"

@Andreas: ist besser wenn du Auswärts arbeitest....dann gehts mit dem TouSi schneller....


----------



## xmichelx (13. September 2007)

Ich bin diesen Samstag dabei !


----------



## sulibats (13. September 2007)

Ich werde auch versuchen da zu sein...dürfte ja für mich die letzte Tour dieses Jahr sein.

Grundsätzlich kenne ich schon ein paar Wege an der Lahn, allerdings sind die Abfahrten da meist nicht ohne (zwar interessant, aber nicht für alle fahrbar). Die Abfahrten kann man sicher auch umfahren, wobei ich die Wege dann nicht kenne.


----------



## Maritor77 (14. September 2007)

ich bin am samstag bei heilbronn mitten im schwabenland... wenn dann hätt ich nur sonntag zeit zumindest dieses WE. Werd dann aber mal versuchen mir künftig die tage besser einzuteilen, so dass ich mal mehr zeit samstags habe. werde besserung geloben und mir künfig zeit nehmen um dabei zu sein. dieses und nächstes we ausgenommen. danach kanns losgehen wegen mir  danke übrigens für die nette einladung  

lg stefan / maritor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (14. September 2007)

hallo, habe gelesen das es bei euch am samstag wieder eine tour gibt. würde mich dann mal anmelden. 1300 in sayn. bis morgen.
berry


----------



## Andreas S. (14. September 2007)

na,dann will ich mich zum Club der Erlesenen  begeben.Morgen 13:00Uhr in Sayn am Schloß sayn 

und was ist mit FiedelJoe? 
Der muß auch erscheinen,sonst kann er nicht neidisch auf meine neue Gabel sayn


----------



## sulibats (15. September 2007)

So, ich werde es heute wohl doch nicht schaffen. Habe kurzfristig in Mannheim ein Zimmer gefunden und werde noch dieses Wochenende umziehen.

 für die Diplomarbeit,  fürs Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## xmichelx (15. September 2007)

Shit, ich habe gestern einen neuen Vorbau montiert und bekomme jetzt den Steuersatz nicht richtig fest. Der hat einfach zu viel Spiel. Düse jetzt mal los und versuche passende Spacer aufzutreiben. Daran wird es wohl liegen.

@Arne: ich melde mich bei Dir auf dem Handy, wenn ich doch noch für 12:15 Uhr fertig bin. 

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja doch noch. Ich will doch auch das tolle Wetter ausnutzen.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (15. September 2007)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Shit, ich habe gestern einen neuen Vorbau montiert und bekomme jetzt den Steuersatz nicht richtig fest. Der hat einfach zu viel Spiel. Düse jetzt mal los und versuche passende Spacer aufzutreiben. Daran wird es wohl liegen.
> 
> @Arne: ich melde mich bei Dir auf dem Handy, wenn ich doch noch für 12:15 Uhr fertig bin.
> 
> Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja doch noch. Ich will doch auch das tolle Wetter ausnutzen.



hast du den untersten ring auch wirklich am steuersatz? als ich meine marzocchi ausgebaut habe um die r7 einzubauen hing der nämlich am schaftrohr der marzocchi fest und ich habs nicht bemerkt  ergebnis war auch dieses spiel...

aber ist ok, ich warte auf deinen anruf


----------



## Andreas S. (15. September 2007)

Hi Ladys,
hat noch irgendjemand von euch einen Adapter(Quick-Release-Befestigung laut SKS) für die Befestigung meines Shockblade an der Gabel.
Der Adapter an der alten Manitou Gabel ist mit 24 mm Durchmesser leider zu groß.
Ich benötige 20 mm 
Wer ihn nicht mehr braucht darf ihn mir spenden  oder verkaufen .


----------



## Deleted 56720 (15. September 2007)

Hi Leute,
müsst heut mal ohne mich auskommen - habe vor die geilen Trails im Wiedtal abzureiten  ,das Ghost will halt auch mal bewegt werden 

Wer will kann mich ja begleiten - aber Achtung fahre auch die ganz harten Trails   für manche heißt das tragen und schieben

Treffpunkt wäre dann Haus am Pils 1330 Uhr fahr auf jedenfall da vorbei.

Also wünsch euch viel Spaß vielleicht bis gleich...


----------



## xmichelx (15. September 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> hast du den untersten ring auch wirklich am steuersatz? als ich meine marzocchi ausgebaut habe um die r7 einzubauen hing der nämlich am schaftrohr der marzocchi fest und ich habs nicht bemerkt  ergebnis war auch dieses spiel...
> 
> aber ist ok, ich warte auf deinen anruf




Toll, an den Spacern hats nicht gelegen. Bin einfach zu blöd dafür. HELP !!!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (15. September 2007)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Toll, an den Spacern hats nicht gelegen. Bin einfach zu blöd dafür. HELP !!!



hast dus denn jetzt hinbekommen? denk dran, dass die vorbau schrauben nicht angezogen sein dürfen, wenn du das spiel einstellst 

@fiddlejens: sind heute auch ohne dich ausgekommen  sehr schöne tour übern köppel mit großbachtal und römerturm, welcher heute sogar ghostandy spaß gemacht hat


----------



## xmichelx (15. September 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> hast dus denn jetzt hinbekommen? denk dran, dass die vorbau schrauben nicht angezogen sein dürfen, wenn du das spiel einstellst
> 
> @fiddlejens: sind heute auch ohne dich ausgekommen  sehr schöne tour übern köppel mit großbachtal und römerturm, welcher heute sogar ghostandy spaß gemacht hat



ich habe es heute mittag aufgegeben. aber ich starte gleich noch mal einen versuch. ich will ja wenigstens morgen ne runde drehen können.
Danke für deine tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (15. September 2007)

ich hoffe der Michel bekommts noch rechtzeitig hin damit er mit dem PogoMän nächste Woche das Rennen in Boppard gewinnen kann... 

 wenn sich der FidelJoe etwas früher gemeldet hätte, dann wären wir gerne gemeinsam mit ihm gefahren ...Schade....

Ne schöne kurzweilige Tour wars aber dennoch. Unser Besuch vom "anderen Ufer"-Nickenich....."dickie Wadi"....hat prima in die Runde gepaßt !! ...ich denke wir werden in Zukunft öfter mal gemeinsam fahren....hier oder in der Eifel....was sich gerade ergibt. Netter Kontakt !! 

Und unsere Jugendabteilung führt jetzt nicht mehr der Paddie an....der gehört jetzt zum alten Eisen....  Wir hatten ganz junge Canyon-Fans dabei die sich wacker geschlagen haben und bestimmt bald wieder dabei sayn werden....

.....ach...und die neue Gabel vom "Super-Andy".....einfach super..... Andy.....

@Sulibats : ....schon in Mannheim ??? ....wann bist du wieder im Land...??? ..hoffe du meldest dich ab und an mal......


----------



## xmichelx (15. September 2007)

Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte.

Ich habe es aber tatsächlich heute abend beim 3. versuch auf die reihe bekommen. fahre jetzt morgen spontan beim CTF in Ochtendung mit. 54km , kein Rennen !

Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, es geht um halb zehn los.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (15. September 2007)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte.
> 
> Ich habe es aber tatsächlich heute abend beim 3. versuch auf die reihe bekommen. fahre jetzt morgen spontan beim CTF in Ochtendung mit. 54km , kein Rennen !
> 
> Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, es geht um halb zehn los.



klingt ja an sich gut, aber das ist mir doch zu früh  freu mich aber schon auf nächste woche


----------



## Andreas S. (15. September 2007)

die heutige Tour fand ich auch schön.Es war für jeden etwas dabbei.Nach dem Großbachtal habe ich mich schon riiiiiesig auf den Römerpfad gefreut und ihr,die es nicht gesehen haben,würdet staunen wie ich darunter gesaust   bin.Bis auf zwei Stellen ohne zu schieben. 
Jetzt kann ich es bestimmt mit dem FiedelJoe aufnehmen  
Die Gabel ist der Hammer.Wenn ich die mit meiner alten Manitou vergleiche ,was eigentlich gar nicht geht,ist das wie im Wohnzimmer fahren.Keine Vibrationen,keine Schläge im Lockout,kein schwammiges Verhalten bei starker Bremsung,einfach genial.Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Fully Rahmen.
Torstens Meinung über ChakaWadi kann ich nur unterstreichen.Und die Jugend passt bestimmt auch noch zu uns.Dann ist der Altersdurchschnitt den Torsten versaut hat wieder vorzeigbar.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (15. September 2007)

> wenn sich der FidelJoe etwas frÃ¼her gemeldet hÃ¤tte, dann wÃ¤ren wir gerne gemeinsam mit ihm gefahren ...Schade....



Sorry Leute war vielleicht zeitlich doch ein bissel knapp â aber bei dem Wetter war Trailsurfen angesagt  

Seid  nicht traurig  , nÃ¤chstes mal dÃ¼rft Ihr wieder mit Onkel Joe fahren - versprochen!


@ SuperAndy 
Ich habs gewuÃt - in Dir steckt doch noch ein Freerider  - dreh Dich mal um,ob er noch da ist 
Wenn Du ein Fully hast bist Du ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz â Endorfin schon bestellt??

hab grade die Fotos gesehn - bin schon ganz vom Neid zerfressen ne heiÃe FOXi Lady


----------



## Andreas S. (15. September 2007)

danke,danke,
wir hatten uns schon Gedanken über deine Abwesenheit gemacht.
Bestellt???Ich muß erst mal die Wasserrechnung von letztem Sonntag bezahlen.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (15. September 2007)

JaJa 

erst großartig anbieten und hinterher jammern  - was ist mit der Stromrechnung vom Kompressor??

Für die FOX-Gabel hats anscheind noch gereicht - oder haste die dem Torsten abgeschwatzt??

auf jedenfall passt sie farblich hervoragend zum Bike


----------



## Andreas S. (15. September 2007)

wie war denn  dein Ritt heute?
Wo bist du gefahren?Alleine? Und morgen nach Ochtendung?
Nächsten Sammstag zum Gallahan?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (15. September 2007)

Hab unterwegs zwei Downhillcracks getroffen -die haben sich ne schöne Strecke gebaut ganz in meiner Nähe  bin da bis halb vier hängengeblieben, dann Melsbach -Trail nach Altwied (den kennste ja) hoch nach Rengsdorf, Hardert, Trail ins Aubachtal und ab nach Hause pünktlich 18:10Uhr zur Sportschau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (15. September 2007)

Mist,da hab ich ja noch gefehlt  

und morgen und Samstag?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (15. September 2007)

Hab noch keine Anhängerkupplung für den Träger am neuen Auto

Morgen ist schon verplant.


----------



## sulibats (15. September 2007)

@BrexbachG.: Morgen vormittag fahre ich runter...habe heute noch ein paar Sachen für das Zimmer organisieren müssen (Schrank, Kleinkram für Bad+Küche).  War alles sehr sehr knapp, da am Montag ja bereits die Arbeit bei der MVV Energie losgeht.

Werde den Thread auf jeden Fall weiter im Auge behalten. Bin ja ab und zu sicher auch mal am Wochenende in Koblenz, allerdings weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich das MTB hier lasse oder mit nach Mannheim nehme: Odenwald und Pfalz sind ja nur etwa 15km weg; sicher auch nicht so schlecht zum Fahren.

Wünsche der ganzen Westerwald-Gruppe weiterhin viel Spass beim Biken


----------



## xmichelx (16. September 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> klingt ja an sich gut, aber das ist mir doch zu früh  freu mich aber schon auf nächste woche




Ich bin heute dann auch nicht aus dem Bett gekommen. Habe dann hier ne kleine Runde in der Sonne gedreht. Super Wetter !!


----------



## Andreas S. (16. September 2007)

hey Ladys,
was haltet ihr denn von der RWW Trophy am Mittwoch den 3.10.2007 ein Feiertag.
Das sind auch geführte Touren mit Verpflegungsstellen.Ich finde das das auch eine tolle Veranstaltung ist. 
Startgeld etwa 5 glaube ich,Helmpflicht.
Wenn es nicht gerade regnet werde ich nach 2005 und 2006 auch dieses mal dabbei sayn.

weitere Infos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=296621


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. September 2007)

klingt gut das ganze, warum nicht.

@michel: steuersatz hat auch gehalten?  ich werde gleich noch ne kleine runde drehen und im anschluss mit paar freunden ne runde baseball zocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (16. September 2007)

yep, hat gehalten.

Baseball? Real oder mit der Wii??

---

Das Event am 3.10. klingt gut. Merke ich mir mal vor.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. September 2007)

real natürlich


----------



## Dicke Wade (16. September 2007)

hallo leute,
war gestern eine schöne tour mit euch. habe meinen kumpels heute bei der stadtwaldtour in koblenz gesagt was sie alles so verpasst haben.ich denke die werden das nächste mal dabei sayn. ansonsten,wenn ihr nix anderes vor habt, Laacher See, Nürburgring oder Elztal,ich bin bereit.meldet euch. ich denke wir sehen uns in Rengsdorf,da wollten wir auch mitfahren. Bis dann
Berry


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. September 2007)

Hallo Leute hier schon mal ganz zeitig die Vorankündigung für den nächsten Samstag !!

*Am 22.09.07 ist der Teffpunkt Marktplatz Steimel !!!!!!!!**
Nix Sayn..............Steimel.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                                                                                                   !*Andreas ist der Führer an die Sieg ! (...nicht zum Sieg....!!)

bitte um kurze Info wer dabei ist....bis nächsten Samstag..

 und für zwischendurch...Mittwochs...ab 1700h Schloß Sayn ne kleine Brex-FeierabendRunde ca. 23-30 km (Brexbachtal) 1,5 - 2 h, 500-700 hm.


   

...und den 03.Oktober zum MTB Spektakel in Rengsdorf merken wir uns alle mal vor.....mal sehen was da geht...


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. September 2007)

mittwoch komm ich evtl vorbei, samstag ja wie gesagt nicht.


----------



## Maritor77 (17. September 2007)

3. Oktober?? hab ich da was verpasst??  ok lesen bildet ... habs gefunden  klingt ganz nett  werde mal sehn denke aber schon dass man sich dort sieht 

samstag kann ich leider auch net wie schon geschrieben .. mittwoch mal sehn .. wies mit der arbeit läuft. meld mich aber noch.... wegen mittwoch.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (17. September 2007)

blätter mal ne seite zurück


----------



## Maritor77 (17. September 2007)

hatte ich schon gemacht ... 
habs dann nun auch rausgefunden  
hatte mir das mal angesehn auf der seite.. klingt ja net schlecht .. also immer alles was geht   
bin ja mal gespannt wen ich alles dort (wieder)sehe oder wer sich zu erkennen gibt 

lg stefan / maritor

 
#


----------



## flyfisher (19. September 2007)

Habe mich für den 3.10. und die 50 km angemeldet.

Bin jetzt am Samstag wieder nicht dabei, aber danach hoffentlich.

CU
Thomas


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (19. September 2007)

gemojee 

evtl fahr ich nachher die runde mit. 5 uhr @ thorsten? hoffentlich kommen meine armlinge etc heute, so langsam wirds ja doch etwas frisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (19. September 2007)

ok, wird wahrscheinlich doch nichts, also wartet nicht auf mich


----------



## Maritor77 (20. September 2007)

So.. für den 3. 10 hab ich mal angeleldet zur 50er rude.. 
bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## Andreas S. (21. September 2007)

hey Ladies,
da bin ich wieder.wer ist denn morgen in Steimel dabei?
In Steimel ist der Marktplatz wegen einer Veranstaltung gesperrt(Traditoneller Kartoffelmarkt).
Treffpunkt wäre dann um 13:00Uhr an der Bushaltestelle direkt neben Marktplatz.Einen Parkplatz müsst ihr in einer der Nebenstraßen suchen.Wir fahren dann mit dem Bike nach Fluterschen (ca.8km)zu Radsport Mertens wo dann die eigentliche Tour Richtung Sieg beginnt.Länge,Dauer,Schwierigkeit wie gehabt.


----------



## flyfisher (21. September 2007)

Wie schon geschrieben, ich komme nicht.

War heute auf meiner Runde in Steimel. Da wird es wohl selbst in den Nebenstrassen mit dem Parken "lustig".

Ich denk an Euch bei 30 Grad West...
Viel Spaß bei dem Wetter!

Thomas


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (21. September 2007)

euch auf jeden fall viel spaß


----------



## Andreas S. (21. September 2007)

danke,danke,
falls ihr die Fahrt nach Oppenhausen verschlafen  solltet,könnt ihr euch ja noch in Steimel anmelden


----------



## BrexbachG. (21. September 2007)

ich denke daß ich dabei bin....würde auch den Fidel-Joe mitbringen..wenn der sich melden würde.......also wenn nicht gerade ne Geburt dazwischen kommt.... simmer dabei...dat is.....


....ach wat macht eigentlich der Adler-Peter....??? ...wo kreist der denn so rummmmmm??


----------



## Andreas S. (21. September 2007)

Hallo MB,
das wäre aber toll wenn man dich nochmal sehen würde.
Ich denke das wir mit der An-und Abfahrt bestimmt 60km und 1200hm zusammen bekommen.Dauer ungefähr 3,5-4 std?Ich hatte den Vorschlag beim Guide gemacht,das er aus der 100km/1800hm Strecke vom MTB-Event etwas für uns zusammenstellt.Was da jetzt herauskommt weiß ich nicht genau.Aber nach deiner Alpentour kann dich doch sowieso nichts erschrecken.Oder?
Steimel liegt 3km von Puderbach in Richtung Hachenburg.Wirst doch wohl eine Streckenbeschreibung aus dem Netz bekommen.Plz von Steimel ist 57614.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (21. September 2007)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ....ach wat macht eigentlich der Adler-Peter....??? ...wo kreist der denn so rummmmmm??



ich meine er hätte sich bei der letzten tour mit mir und meinem kumpel abgemeldet für die nächsten wochen. aber frag mich nicht wie lang genau und warum, das hab ich vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (21. September 2007)

> ....würde auch den Fidel-Joe mitbringen..wenn der sich melden würde..



Joho 

der Fiddler hat sich bereits gemeldet und ist dabei


----------



## Andreas S. (21. September 2007)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> willst ja nur mein neues Rad sehen..
> 
> aber nur, wenn du mir deinen neue Gabel zeigst...
> ...



wie bereits geschrieben,weiß ich nix genaues.Wenn du um 18:00 in Valla sein willst,mußt du um 17:30 in Steimel abfahren.Ich glaube es wird knapp ,ist aber bestimmt möglich.Es käme auf einen Versuch drauf an.
Natttttüüüüüüüüüüüürlich will ich dein neues Rad sehen.


----------



## Andreas S. (21. September 2007)

soso,der FidelJoe hat sich auch mal gemeldet.Umso besser,dann ist doch noch eine prima Truppe zusammen gekommen.Ich denke das da vielleicht noch enige von den Guides des MTB Event mitfahren werden.
Und wenn Torsten mit Fidel zu mir kommen dann bitte um 12:45Uhr damit wir pünktlich den MB an der Bushalte abholen können.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. September 2007)

So, Michael und ich melden uns erfolgreich zurück von dieser super Veranstaltung! Super geile Strecke, sehr geile Trails, Anstiege die ein Schieben teilweise unumgänglich machten 
Mit Zeiten von 2:24 und 2:26 und den Plätzen 38 und 41 auf der Kurstrecke sind wir absolut zufrieden und sind im guten vorderen Mittelfeld gelandet. Nächstes mal wird das ganze evtl etwas langsamer angegangen und das Feld nicht von hinten aufgerollt...und ihr seid dann auch dabei


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. September 2007)

Respekt !!
..wir sind erst um 18o h wieder in Steimel gewesen...
Am Anfang waren wir zu elft !!
Die ganzen Guides von vor 14 Tagen und wir Vier....
aus den 60 km wurden knapp 80 und ein höllisches Tempo....Andreas hatte noch nicht mal Zeit ein Foto zu machen...und gegessen wurde auch während der Fahrt. Schön mal an der Sieg gewesen zu sein ! War auch ne nette Truppe. Bei einer Wiederholung würde ich aber gerne auf ein paar Kilometer verzichten und dafür weniger Asphalt...da haben wir heute ganz schön Gummi gelassen....aber was solls, wir waren alle platt...uns so solls ja sein. 

da ihr so früh zurück wart....hättet ihr ja fast noch die Runde mitfahren können...


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. September 2007)

hört sich ja interessant an 

ne wir sinds zu schnell angegangen und zumindest ich hätte jede weitere minute nen krampf bekommen  im ziel waren wir um halb 1...

aber die ganzen guides könnens nicht gewesen sein, da einer der guides von vor 14 tagen heute die langstrecke gewonnen hat  der ist 5 minuten länger auf 60km gefahren wie ich auf 40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. September 2007)

Hier das Profil von heute. Streckenlänge und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit stimmen nicht ganz, muss den Tacho nochmal neu einstellen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/419166

Das erste längere Gefälle ab km 21 ist ein hammer geiler Trail, wo ich auch die Höchstgeschwindigkeit gefahren habe. Das Ende vom darauf folgenden Anstieg ist fast nicht fahrbar. Die Anstiege waren sowieso alle sehr sehr knackig


----------



## superrocker73 (22. September 2007)

Da bist Du ja ca. zeitgleich mit dem Erstplatzierten der 60er Runde in's Ziel gekommen...
welchen Platz hast Du damit gemacht?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. September 2007)

ja genau, 5 minuten vorher glaub ich 

war am ende platz 41 von geschätzten 120 auf der kurzstrecke


----------



## xmichelx (23. September 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> Hier das Profil von heute. Streckenlänge und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit stimmen nicht ganz, muss den Tacho nochmal neu einstellen.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/419166
> 
> Das erste längere Gefälle ab km 21 ist ein hammer geiler Trail, wo ich auch die Höchstgeschwindigkeit gefahren habe. Das Ende vom darauf folgenden Anstieg ist fast nicht fahrbar. Die Anstiege waren sowieso alle sehr sehr knackig



So, ich melde mich nach einer Nacht unter dem Sauerstoffzelt auch mal zurück. 
Ja, schön war es und vor allem eine wirkliche Herausforderung sich über die 42km bei jedem Tritt zu quälen, um doch noch ein Stück schneller zu sein als der Vordermann. Ich habe mal wieder bemerkt, dass ich auf geraden Stücken langsam bin und nur am Berg wirklich etwas aufholen kann. Leider standen wir beim Start etwas zu weit hinten und mussten uns an langsameren Fahrern vorbeiarbeiten. Dabei habe ich P0g0Fr3aK verloren. Im Ziel war er dann nur 2 Min. hinter mir. War schade, hätten uns gerne zusammen über die Strecke gekämpft. Jedes Wochenende muss ich mir so was nicht antun. Da sind mir die Touren mit euch doch bedeutend lieber  Aber nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.

Hier mal mein Profil vom Rennen. Mein Herz wurde ganz schön belastet 




Am kommenden Samstag bin ich nicht da. Aber am 3.10. fahre ich mit, wenn es nicht gerade wie aus Kübeln schüttet. Wie war das noch gleich, man sollte sich irgendwo anmelden für die Tour, oder?


----------



## Maritor77 (25. September 2007)

wer weiß was am Samstag los ist?? jemand ne Idee?? oder läuten alle das ende der Saison ein ^^ also ich bin bis jetzt dieses We noch nicht verplant und bin am Samstag gern bereit was zu unternehmen.. sofern ich als Neuling im MTB-Geschäft mitkomme


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. September 2007)

ich weiß noch nicht ob ich dabei bin, hab freitag auf samstag ne nachtwache bis 6 uhr. am end bin ich aber doch dabei


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

am Samstag werden wir nur ein kleiner Haufen sayn....aber dennoch können wir ne schöne knackige Tour fahren.....oder .....???

Also wie immer    *Samstag   1300 h Schloß Sayn*..!!
...ich hab mal wieder ein Zeitlimit....bis 1700h wieder zurück in Sayn zu sayn... 

Wer ist dabei ??


----------



## flyfisher (25. September 2007)

Bin dabei.
Mit VIEL zu essen und zu trinken...


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. September 2007)

bei mir hängts wie gesagt von meinem zustand ab, lust hätt ich auf jeden fall.

mein wochenende wird dann wie folgt aussehen:

donnerstag 20 uhr - freitag 8 uhr nachtwache
freitag 9 uhr - freitag XX uhr arbeiten in frankfurt
freitag 24 uhr - samstag 6 uhr nachtwache


----------



## Maritor77 (25. September 2007)

ok wenn man mir jetzt noch ein paar randinfos geben könnte wäre ich gern mit dabei.   würd mich freuen wenn man mir kurz ein paar details sagen könnte oder mir ne nummer gibt wo ich mich hin wenden kann bezüglich treffpunkt oder sonstigen fragen.   denke neue werden ja net aufgefressen .. ansonsten seit gewarnt ich schmecke nicht   

so freu mich auf ne resonanz ...

lg maritor / stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. September 2007)

das schloss in sayn ist quasi direkt gegenüber vom schmetterlingsgarten. die bushaltestelle davor ist auch nicht zu übersehen  13 uhr dürfte ja klar sein


----------



## Maritor77 (25. September 2007)

na dann will ich mal sehn ob das alles klappt ich versuch überpünklich zu sein ..  bin ja mal gespannt ...


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. September 2007)

wenn ich da bin, dann auch meistens um halb 1 rum. dann kann man sich noch etwas warm fahren im park


----------



## Deleted 56720 (26. September 2007)

Morgäähn,

diesen Samstag kann ich leider nicht mitfahren, aber am 03.10 bin ich in Rengsdorf dabei 
50 Km Runde   ( wenns Wetter passt).


----------



## Maritor77 (26. September 2007)

ergänzend zu samstag.. bin dabei wenns wetter wenigstens einiger maasen mitspielt   wenns NUR schüttet   bin ich net da.  
am 3.10 bin ich auf alle fälle dabei.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (26. September 2007)

also fahrt ihr alle die 50er? dann werde ich mich da die tage auch mal anmelden


----------



## [email protected] (28. September 2007)

tach ihr Leut
Da sind ja am 3.10 wieder einige von euch mit am Start.
Mal sehen, wenn ich es schaffe möchte ich mir die Rengsdorfer Tour auch mal anschauen. Vielleicht kann man sich ja ein paar Anregungen holen und schauen was man evtl beim nächsten Mal in Rodenbach besser machen könnte. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja 
Gruß vom Friseur


----------



## paddiee (29. September 2007)

hi,

melde mich auch mal wieder

also theoretisch könnte ich wieder fahren. das werde ich auch aber erst mal locker heute hier in der nährern gegend ( vll. auch mim eisenschwein )

denke dass ich das nächste mal mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit wieder bei euch mitgurke  

in diesem sinne viel spaß euch heute


----------



## BrexbachG. (29. September 2007)

Hi Leute,
ich muß leider auch für heute absagen !! ...muß meine Family aus dem Krkhs abholen, das wird mit 1300h zu knapp.....Sorry konnte nicht früher Bescheid geben, hat sich eben erst so entschieden.

@Flyfisher @ Maritor(Stefan) da sich sonst niemand gemeldet hat denke ich wir verschieben das besser auf den 03.10 in Rengsdorf bzw. nächsten Samstag, sonst lohnt sich für euch die Anfahrt nicht wenn dann sonst niemand kommen sollte...es sei denn, wie so oft, das noch welche unvorhergesehen am Schloß vorbeikommen....aber das kann man halt nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen....aber entscheidet selbst.....ich bin dann am 03.10 und nächsten Samstag auf jeden Fall wieder dabei !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maritor77 (29. September 2007)

ich denke auch das es besser ist es dann zu verschieben  weil für lau 40 km eine strecke anfahrt iss doch was blöd zumal ich mich ja eh net auskenne. 
aber ich freu mich auf alle fälle auf 3. und das danach 
ich werd mich dann heute auf eigene faust zu ner kleinen tour im hachenburger wald überreden  damit man net aus der übung kommt. denke wir sehen uns in rengsdorf dann auf alle fälle... 

lieben gruss stefan ...


----------



## flyfisher (29. September 2007)

Also ich war da ....
Sonst schau ich immer nochmal ins Forum, aber heute nicht - too bad :-(

Bin dann das Bbachtal hochgefahren und hab ne kurze Runde mit ein paar netten Steigungen bis 16 Uhr gedreht. 

Wie sehen uns zu einer entspannten Runde am Mittwoch!

CU
Thomas


----------



## sulibats (1. Oktober 2007)

Servus die Herren,

was steht denn kommenden Samstag an? Werde ggf. am WE in Koblenz sein. Da würde sich ja noch ein Ründchen anbieten, bevor ich das Rad mitnehme. 

Grüße aus Mannheim.


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Sulibats,
am Samstag gehts wie gewohnt wieder von Sayn los. Schloß, 1300 h !!
Tourvorschläge gerne willkommen, wir müssen halt nur schauen obs Zeitlimits wegen der Streckenlänge gibt. Ansonsten wäre Ziel, 17:30 h zurück in Sayn zu sayn..

Wenn du am Mittwoch schon da bist.....wir fahren mit ein paar Leuten auch in Rengsdorf die 50 km mit....kannste ja mal nachlesen......


----------



## sulibats (2. Oktober 2007)

Hab den Thread verfolgt, bin aber frühestens ab Samstag da, daher ist das mit Rengsdorf leider nicht drin.

Wegen Samstag sag ich noch bescheid, aber ist ja schon gut zu wissen, das was stattfindet


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Ladies.....und alles frisch ??

..das war heute kurz aber schmerzhaft !!
....ich habe mich nach 47 km noch nie so platt gefühlt wie heute !!

Es war eine schöne abwechslungsreiche Tour. Leider haben Andreas und ich bei Ehlscheid den Anschluß verloren und konnten die 50 er Tour nicht kplt. zu Ende fahren. Es war von  Anfang an ein sehr schneller Ritt.....viele Tempomacher sind bereits nach 20 km und folgend ausgestiegen...nach der 2ten Verpflegungsstation  bei ca. 40 km waren die noch verbliebenen knapp 20 Fahrer incl. Guides alle platt.......... 

Ich denke wir fahren die Tour nochmal allerdings etwas langsamer, und hauen dann am Ende den Rest raus.

Dicke Wade Berry aus Nickenich war auch am Start...der war aber mächtig schnell.....vielleicht kommt er dennoch demnächst mal nach Sayn für nen langsameren Ritt....

Am Samstag wieder 1300 h ab SChloß Sayn....wer ist dabei ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (3. Oktober 2007)

...aber nur weil ich auf T....gewartet habe  
Und die 1100hm habe ich auch nicht voll.
Ich denke schon das ich am Samstag dabbei sayn.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (3. Oktober 2007)

Mir hats in Rengsdorf  gut gefallen,obwohl ich auch schon bei der ersten Versorgungsstelle ziemlich fertig war :kotz: - hab aber  bis zum Ende durchgehalten (schulterklopf) nicht wie Brex und Andy , die sich schon nach etwas mehr als der Hälfte, ohne sich zu verabschieden einfach abgeseilt haben  
Da habt ihr zwei noch nen schönen Ritt runter zur Wied und sofort wieder hoch nach Rengsdorf verpasst. 

Am Samstag wird für euch aber ne extra Strafrunde fällig!


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Dicke Wade (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo sayner, sind gut 3 stunden gefahren. 47 km und 1111 hm hatte ich auf dem tacho. war ne schöne runde. waren zum schluß auch nur noch ca 8 leutsche.habe noch ein weizen getrunken. habe gedacht ihr kommt dann, war aber nix. evtl. kann ich am samstag noch mal, kommt aber aufs wetter an. werde mich melden.
Berry


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (3. Oktober 2007)

ihr wart ja auch schon weg, als wir ankamen 

naja 50km und 1196hm hab ich aufm tacho. haben sich aber nach deutlich mehr angefühlt  jens hat den zickzackweg dieses mal auch komplett hoch geschoben  die guides kamen am letzten anstieg beide nichtmehr mit^^

hier nochmal mein profil:


----------



## flyfisher (4. Oktober 2007)

Moin Jungs,

ab der Hälfte des letzten Anstiegs war mir eigentlich nach Absteigen. Da aber alle irgendwie schon sehr still waren und wenigstens die beiden Führer noch hinter mir waren, musste ich das ganze fahrend beenden...
Erstaunlich was so geht unter "Gruppenzwang".

War schön platt, war aber mit euch schon sehr viel schlimmer.

Bis Samstag!


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo die Damen,
und wer hat ne schöne Tour für Morgen bei bestem SpätsommerWetter parat ??

Bei dem Wetter hoffen wir auf zahlreiches erscheinen....besser wirds dieses Jahr bestimmt nicht mehr !!


----------



## xmichelx (5. Oktober 2007)

Servus,

ich bin Morgen leider in Kölle und  muss euch im Stich lassen :-(

Muss dann wohl Sonntag alleine eine Tour fahren.

Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (5. Oktober 2007)

ich werde wohl, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, in sayn sayn


----------



## Klaus Goerg (5. Oktober 2007)

hey Müslibrenner,

bin ab Sonntag auch eine Woche in Tux/Lanersbach. Wenn Wetter zulässt steht Geiseljoch auf dem Plan? Interesse mitzukommen? Vielleicht ergibt sich auch eine andere Tour.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maritor77 (5. Oktober 2007)

werde morgen früh erst sagen können ob es hundert prozentig klappt aber wäre ja ne schande bei dem wetter.. also ich werde mein bestes tun . torsten ich meld mich morgen im forum noch kurz so bis ca. 1030 uhr obs bei mir klappt.  

lg stefan


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Oktober 2007)

ach nee,
will mb Schlitten fahren?Oder nur Apres Ski?Bist du jetzt beim Pistentüv? 

Na gut,dann werde ich dich morgen mal würdig in Sayn vertreten,allerdings mit nem richtigen Bike. 

Also,13:00 Uhr in Saynsayn.


----------



## Maritor77 (6. Oktober 2007)

Seit gegrüsst alle zusammen, ich muss leider recht kruzfristig für heute absagen. werde mich aber sehr bald an euch hängen war echt sehr nett! 
@torsten werd wenn alles gut geht das nächste mal mitfahren!
@ all - freu mich auf alle mal zu sehen 

lg stefan


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Oktober 2007)

bis jetzt sind Pogomän, FidelJoe, SuperAndy, Flyshit und ich dabei. Evtl. noch SulibatsBen und für ein Teilstück der gestürzte SunshineRider zum Wiedereinstieg.

Paddie ??  AdlerPeter ??  Dicke Wade Berry?? die Ransbacher ?? oder kommt sonst noch wer ??


----------



## sulibats (6. Oktober 2007)

Werde gleich mal das Rad überprüfen und wäre dann, wenn alles ok ist, um 13 Uhr dabei.


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Oktober 2007)

@Torte
geht doch


----------



## sulibats (6. Oktober 2007)

Rad ist fit, also bis 13 Uhr.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,

komme heut nicht nach Sayn werde nur ne kleine Runde mit dem Geist drehen wünsche euch viel Spaß 

bis die Tage...


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Oktober 2007)

....das war heute ne schöne knackige Tour zu sechst bei Superwetter !...und mit 16:55 h am Schloß hätte sogar der MüsliMän seinen Spaß gehabt......
So langsam lichtet sich auch das Lazarett !! ...und im Wald trifft man dann auch noch illustre Gestallten.......AdlerPeter..... 

Den FidleJoe haben wir gesucht aber leider nicht auf der DH Piste am Pilz gefunden....

Wäre schön wenn sich am nächsten Samstag bei diesem Wetter wirklich nochmal alle die noch im Lande sind aufraffen und das Wetter für ne schöne gemeinsame Tour nutzen.....die kalten Tage stehen schon vor der Tür.....

Bis nächsten Samstag 1300h Schloß Sayn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (6. Oktober 2007)

hallo leute, habe es nicht gepackt zu kommen. habt ihr nicht lust am sonntag (14.)in büchel zufahren. das wetter soll ja noch schön bleiben. die letzten reserven aus denm körper pressen. es gibt ne 30'er, ne 60'er und ne 90'er runde.www. pauls-biketours.de. ich habe mich schon angemeldet. also, vielleicht bis sonntag.
Berry


----------



## flyfisher (9. Oktober 2007)

Hat irgendjemand vielleicht noch ne alte (Rennrad/27er)gabel 1 Zoll mit Gewinde rumliegen oder hat jemand eine "Quelle"???

Wollte mein altes Teil in ein "Einkaufsrad" umfunktionieren und habe dabei festgestellt, dass der unbrauchbare Lenkervorbau sich unter keinen Umständen aus der Gabel entfernen lässt...


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo FisherMän....nee so ne Gabel habe ich nicht.

Aber wenn ihr mögt habe ich für Samstag die BrexBrutalTour !!

Falls keine anderen Wünsche vorliegen könnt ihr hier wirklich Blut schwitzen !!

Wenn wirs durchhalten sind mindestens 6 große + 3 kleinere Anstiege in Brex, Sayn, und Großbachtal angedacht.....viele bekannte Teilstücke, aber auch neue Trails und Strecken und in dieser geballten Form noch nie an einem Stück gefahren !! ....eine wirklich geile Tour mit vielen Trails und kaum Asphalt !! Schätzungsweise ca. 50 km und viele viele HM (deutlich über 1000 !!)...genaues müssen wir erfahren.... 

Hoffenlich bis Samstag !! ...mit vielen alten und neuen Mitfahrern !!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. Oktober 2007)

hmm....mal sehn  prinzipiell bin ich dabei


----------



## Maritor77 (11. Oktober 2007)

ich komm am Samstag nicht mit hatschi, hust , dampf...  
wenns wieder besser ist meld ich mich mit an


----------



## flyfisher (11. Oktober 2007)

Die Sache mit der Gabel hat sich erledigt - die Eisensäge korrekt angesetzt hat geholfen - und das Gewinde funzt noch...

Wenn die Gesundheit (HNO...) hält, bin ich am Samstag dabei.

Unsere Location kann man sich bei diesem Wetter doch nicht entgehen lassen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich bin morgen leider nicht dabei. Ich konnte mich nicht von den Bakterien meiner Kollegen schützen und muss mich jetzt mit einer Erkältung rumquälen :-(

Wünsche euch viel Spaß bei dieser Tour.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## flyfisher (12. Oktober 2007)

Muss leider auch für morgen erkältet absagen. Wenn ich morgen nicht pünktlich am Schloß bin, habe ich mich nicht überraschend erholt...

@Torsten: Vielleicht bin ich ja für ne Runde am Montag oder Dienstag fit. Ich ruf dann rechtzeitig an.

Viel Spaß morgen!
Thomas


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (12. Oktober 2007)

werde wohl ebenfalls nicht da sein


----------



## paddiee (13. Oktober 2007)

ja bei mir ändert sich auch nichts ^^

kann auch nicht kommen, stecke mitten in der abiturvorbereitung. da sind 4 h einfach im moment zu viel für micht. 

werde mich dann heute abend mal drauf setzen und 1-2 h in der brex rumfahren. 


also dann viel spaß


----------



## BrexbachG. (13. Oktober 2007)

...mein lieber Mann, wenn ich dann noch die Urlauber und Verletzten abziehe...wer kommt denn da überhaupt  

Andreas ? Jens ?...oder habt ihr alle Angst ?? habe ich zu früh zu viel verraten??

...bin mal gespannt wer da noch um 1300h aufläuft


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Oktober 2007)

Hey Ladies,
habe gerade meinen PC ins Krankenhaus gebracht.
Diagnose:wahrscheinlich eine defekte Festplatte

Heute wirds nichts mit Sayn 
So wie es im Moment aussieht, sehen wir uns erst in 2Wochen wieder,bis dahin könnt ihr noch eifrig trainieren.  

@Torsten 
BrexBrutal hört sich schon abschreckend an,aber wer dich Rehstreichler kennt.....


----------



## Deleted 56720 (13. Oktober 2007)

bin ich etwa der Letzte?! OK-werde mich der "Abmelde-Orgie" anschließen, komme vielleicht nächste  Woche wieder nach Sayn.


----------



## BrexbachG. (13. Oktober 2007)

:kotz:


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (14. Oktober 2007)

Ach Leute  schade eigentlich bei dem guten Wetter. Wer weiß wie es nächste Woche aussieht....


----------



## BrexbachG. (17. Oktober 2007)

.....die Wettervorhersage für Samstag kann sich wieder mal sehen lassen....hoffenlich tut ihr es auch.... ....ich werde um 1300h wie gewohnt am Schloß sayn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maritor77 (17. Oktober 2007)

werde sehen was die apotheke hergibt .. liege mal noch auf der nase... wenns mit besser ist bin ich dabei ..    bis dahin .. wick medinight  

glg


----------



## Dicke Wade (18. Oktober 2007)

Hey Leute,
habe eben was auf der Seite Rund um den Nürburgring geschrieben. Lesen, überlegen und... mitfahren ? meldet euch

Berry


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. Oktober 2007)

Gute Idee, laßt uns am Samstag mal drüber sprechen.....Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall....mal was anderes.....vielleicht wäre das was für Samstag den 03.11.2007 ??


----------



## flyfisher (19. Oktober 2007)

Moin.

Bin morgen wieder dabei!!


----------



## xmichelx (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

wenn über Nacht kein Wunder geschieht, bin ich morgen nicht dabei. Die Erkältung hat mich noch immer fest im Griff :-(

VG,
Michael


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. Oktober 2007)

nur Hardcore ist brutal genug... 
die Schutzbleche sind für den Winter..... 
bis moje....du vallerer Sayner...


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Oktober 2007)

to SuperAndy...


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Oktober 2007)

Danke,danke,
habt ihr schon gesammelt?  
Bin gleich zu einer Hochzeit in Recklinghausen und werde nur deswegen nicht in Sayn sayn.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## flyfisher (20. Oktober 2007)

Das hat Torsten schon so ähnlich übermittelt... 
Du hättest heute auch deinen Spaß gehabt, obwohl wir nur zu viert und letztlich zu dritt waren. Irgendwas um 1050 hm und 50km in und um das Brexbachtal sind wir heute gefahren.
Es war wieder sehr gelungen - vor allem bei dem Wetter.

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, noch!...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Oktober 2007)

obwohl das nicht die komplette brutalo Tour war hats doch gereicht.....es hätten ca. 200-300 hm und 6-7 km mehr sayn können.....aber mehr ging heute bis 17:04 h nicht !!

Viktor biste sicher zuhause angekommen ??


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ihr Jammerlappen,
Samstag bei schönem Herbstwetter (ist ja sonnig und 13° gemeldet) wieder in Sayn sayn?
13Uhr oder?
Habt ihr in meiner Abwesenheit ordentlich trääniieert?


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Oktober 2007)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa er lebt noch,er lebt noch,er lebt noch.

Alles rotscha?
Bisse Sammstach dabbei?


----------



## FuWa (24. Oktober 2007)

Hey kennt eigentlich einer von euch aus dem Raum Sayn den Trail runter zur Johannabrücke. Ich war vor kurzem mal seit langem wieder in der Heimat und hatte mein Bike dabei! Habe mich oberhalb vom Zoo geringfügig verfahren und stand auf einmal unten im Sayntal an der Johannabrücke. Die Abfahrt fand ich sehr interessant. Ansonsten bin ich auf der Strecke bisher immer irgendwo hinter den Häusern rausgekommen, diese Strecke fand ich aber interessanter.

Kennt ihr noch andere interessante Trails in der Umgebung? Falls ich demnächst wieder heimkomme, dann würd ich gerne mal wieder was fahren...

Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## flyfisher (25. Oktober 2007)

Bin am Samstag leider NICHT dabay, weil auffe Arbeit... Bin allerdings wenigstens gestern 
über 500hm Höhenmeter im Hoteltreppenhaus gestiegen - muss doch für Euch fit bleiben...


----------



## xmichelx (25. Oktober 2007)

Bin wieder einigermaßen fit und lass mich am Samstag in Bendorf sehen - nachdem ich mein Rad vom Staub und Spinnenweben befreit habe.

Grüßle,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (26. Oktober 2007)

....na Michel kommste auch in Sayn vorbei..... 

...wie immer 1300 h am Schloß Sayn sayn !!!


----------



## Andreas S. (26. Oktober 2007)

und was ist mit Pogo,paddy,und unserem Techniker FidelJoe?
Um 13:00Uhr in Sayn sayn?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (27. Oktober 2007)

ich schaffs morgen leider wieder nicht  alles sehr stressig zur zeit. versuch aber für euch fit zu bleiben und dann echt am 3. am ring dabei zu sein


----------



## xmichelx (27. Oktober 2007)

ich komme gleich um 13 Uhr nach Sayn. Hoffentlich bin ich dann nicht alleine!


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Oktober 2007)

bist du nicht,
Torsten und ich sind auch da


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. Oktober 2007)

..das war nochmal ne richtig schöne große Schleife durchs Wiedtal...bis zum Frühjahr kommen wir da wohl nicht mehr hin, wegen der Dunkelheit....ich glaube knappe 1000 hm bei 65 km....17:15 h zurück !!!

...und nächste Woche Treffpunkt 12:00 h am Schloß Sayn!!

dann fahren wir von dort gemeinsam an den Nürburgring wo uns die dicke Wade (ver)führt


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Oktober 2007)

hier etwas für unseren Grobmotoriker Torsten und andere Technikfreaks.






Da wird sogar unser Müslimän noch ein paar Semester dranhängen müssen.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo allemiteinander,

werde am Samstag bei dem 4h-Rennen am Nürburgring nicht antreten, kann den Bike-Träger am neuen Auto nicht montieren (AH-Kupplung fehlt)  
hab außerdem noch nicht die Winterreifen aufm Bike aufgezogen - um diese Jahreszeit kann am N-Ring schon Schnee liegen 

@ Andreas 
tut mir leid hät Dich sonst gerne mitgenommen.

übrigens der Tipp vom "Hobbes" mit den zwei 4er Bohrer is fürn Ar... , wie willste denn die zwei Bohrer ins Futter einspannen


----------



## BrexbachG. (30. Oktober 2007)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Frag den Techniker...
> 
> ...musse nich die Metabo nehmen, sondern Muttis Mixer von Krupps!
> 
> ...




   
.....doch die müßte passen....das ist das ideale nachträgliche Geburtstagsgeschenk für den SuperAndy


----------



## flyfisher (31. Oktober 2007)

Falls ich nicht mitkomme und dann auch noch 1-2 Radl mitnehmen könnte, hätte ich noch einen Träger für die Heckklappe (Haken u Riemen-Befestigung) anzubieten (leihweise) auf den auch zwei Mounties passen. (Da zerkrazt nix)
Habe mit dem Teil schon zwei Räder bis Holland transportiert.

Bei Interesse müsste derjenige das Teil nur bei mir in DDorf abholen (ab Freitag früh).

CU
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Oktober 2007)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Falls ich nicht mitkomme.......... *Habe mit dem Teil schon zwei Räder bis Holland transportiert...*
> CU
> Thomas



.....aha.....warst du einkaufen ???? oder    ???


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Oktober 2007)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> übrigens der Tipp vom "Hobbes" mit den zwei 4er Bohrer is fürn Ar... , wie willste denn die zwei Bohrer ins Futter einspannen



@TÜV
Tosche lässt fragen,ob er mit mit seinen 8er und 9er Maulschlüssel eine 17er Schraube festschrauben kann:?


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Oktober 2007)

Wat ist denn eigentlich mit dem Pogo?Paddiee?
Mann könnte fast denken das die keine Lust mehr haben.Sind wir zu schnell oder 
was ist los?


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Oktober 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @TÜV
> Tosche lässt fragen,ob er mit mit seinen 8er und 9er Maulschlüssel eine 17er Schraube festschrauben kann:?



....sicher sicher...das wollte ich schon immer mal wissen......


----------



## BrexbachG. (1. November 2007)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Sag Tosche:
> Klar kann er!
> 
> Aber sag ihm auch, das ..
> ...



 deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache.....bitte bitte, *als*...dem Komperativ zuliebe......


----------



## Andreas S. (1. November 2007)

...ich dachte immer das es "alswiewenn" heißt.
Habt ihr euren freien Tag heute nicht genutzt zum biken?
Wäre besser gewesen alswie die alten Grundschulbücher zu wälzen. 
Ich bin heute 42 km vom Puderbacher Land abgefahren mit kleinem Abstecher ins Urbachtal.
Habe nur kalte Füße bekommen trotz Winterschuhe,der Rest war nicht zu kalt.Jedenfalls bergauf nicht
Es ware so um 7°.Ich werde mich wohl doch auf Überschuhe einstellen müssen.


----------



## xmichelx (2. November 2007)

Servus,

bei mir steht jetzt leider fest, dass ich Samstag nicht mit an den Ring kommen kann :-(

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## flyfisher (2. November 2007)

Bin morgen dabay!

Wer will wann, von wo aus, mit???
Bitte rechtzeitig anrufen - die Nummer habt ihr ja...

Thomas


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. November 2007)

hallöschen mädels 

also mal budda bei die fische, wo ist morgen treffpunkt angesetzt? bei mir wirds sichs morgen früh entscheiden ob ihr meine anwesenheit genießen dürft. hab ja fleißig trainiert die letzten wochen um euch bißchen zu scheuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (3. November 2007)

Wenn wir denn fahren...

kommt Andreas zu mir und wir sammeln dann Torsten gegen 1145 in Sayn ayn...

und vorher wird mein Auto schön mit Folie ausgelegt.

CU 
Thomas


----------



## Andreas S. (3. November 2007)

Tach auch,
also bei mir regnet es.Und das ist kein Nieselregen.
Wenn es am Ring auch regnet bleibt der Andreas zuhause,da meine Gummistiefel keine Clickie hamm.


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. November 2007)

das ist doch kein Regen....das sind nur ein paar Tropfen.....außerdem ist es doch mild....

also hier regnet es nicht ! (mehr) !!


....ich würde es gerne heute versuchen......Schutzbleche und Regenjacke sind dann eben mit dabei....was solls.....ihr SunshineRider...


----------



## flyfisher (3. November 2007)

Jetzt mal alle Sprüche beiseite:

Nass und schlammig werden wir, selbst wenn es ab jetzt nicht mehr regnet.
Laut wetter.de soll es heute Nachmittag in Adenau sogar etwas Sonne geben. Abgesehen davon zeigt das Satellitenfilm sowie deren Wetterradar fast keinen Niederschlag für unsere Gegend. Das Problem ist allerdings die Luftfeuchtigkeit von 100% - wir befinden uns in der Wolke (was man nur unschwer beim Blick aus dem Fenster erkennt)und werden also auch ohne fallenden Regen nass werden...

Die Luft finde ich allerdings trotzdem gut und hol den Tosche auf jeden Fall ab. Wir werden schon unseren Spaß haben! (wie z. B. die hier: http://www.nsmb.com/shore_news/arduum_10_07.php)


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (3. November 2007)

also sichtweite hier liegt auch so um die 50m bei mäßigen bis starken nieselregen. mir ist es egal, wenn sich doch noch eine gruppe zusammenfindet um sich am ring zusammenzufinden dann bin ich dabei. würd dann auch vorher nach sayn kommen, weil ich den parkplatz sonst nie im leben finde...


----------



## Andreas S. (3. November 2007)

sind das deine Schuhe,Poet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (3. November 2007)

Was ist denn mit dem Berry?Fährt der überhaupt?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (3. November 2007)

so, jetzt entscheidet euch mal so langsam  um 10 wollt ich mich anziehen, bike verladen etc


----------



## Andreas S. (3. November 2007)

Also,
vorraussetzung ist das Berry fährt.
Flyfisher und Tosche fahren dann auch.
und ich komme auch wenn ich weiß das es von oben herunter nicht regnet.


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. November 2007)

...11:45 h gesattelt bei mir vor der Tür in Sayn sayn..und dann spätestens um 1200 h ab ans Brünnchen !!!Wetter wird gut  !!! Wir sind doch keine Weicheier !! und es gab Zeiten da war selbst der Müslimän ein echter "SchlammiWadi"!!!!!!!...also auf jetzt......im Winter bei Minusgraden können wir so ne Tour nicht mehr fahren und ich hab keine Lust bis nächstes Frühjahr zu warten.


----------



## Andreas S. (3. November 2007)

also es scheint trocken zu bleiben laut allen Wetterberichten und Kachelmanns bruder Flyfisher.
Ich werde jetzt schnell packen und fahre dann auch mit in die Eifel.


----------



## Andreas S. (3. November 2007)

Ich hoffe das Mb sich auch noch anschließt.So jung wie heute kommen wir nicht mehr zusammen.
Los gib dir einen Ruckruckruckruckruck.


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. November 2007)




----------



## Andreas S. (3. November 2007)




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (3. November 2007)

mädels ich find meine helle brille nichtmehr, wäre nett, wenn von euch vllt noch jemand eine über hat und mir dir mitbringen / bereitstellen kann


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. November 2007)

....letzter Aufruf !!
...............................heute kein MTB Treff in Sayn................
.......................................................................wir fahren kurz vor 12 an die *Nordschleife (Brünnchen) und treffen uns um 1300 h* mit den Eifel-Amazonen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (3. November 2007)

hallo leute,
werde gegen 13:00 am brünchen sayn. bitte warten
Berry


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (3. November 2007)

eine interessante / matschige / neblige tour  38km und ca 1000hm


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. November 2007)

.....das hat sich heute wirklich gelohnt.....Wetter hat gehalten....und mal was ganz anderes.....das werden wir im Frühjahr bestimmt mal wiederholen....dann können dann auch die Sunshine-Rider mitfahren....die haben heute schon was verpaßt !!

....und die drei EifelLadies sind uns jederzeit im Westerwald willkommen.... 

wenn der Andreas die Bilder schickt leite ich sie an den Berry weiter....der beliefert euch dann....bis demnäxt.....ganz sicher...!!!


----------



## null.ahnung (3. November 2007)

Servus!
Habt Ihr Eure Bremsprobleme noch beheben können.
Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht!!War um 17 Uhr zu Hause.
Mein Bike muss heute aber draußen schlafen!
Bis zum nächsten Mal
Oliver


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (3. November 2007)

ja, bremssattel wurde abgeschraubt und mit kabelbindern am rahmen befestigt 
bin die letzte abfahrt dann nur mit vorderbremse runter


----------



## Andreas S. (3. November 2007)

aber das war nicht so schlimm,da hat man sowieso nicht bremsen brauchen. 
Mich würde aber trotzdem mal interessieren was da mit deiner Bremse geschehen ist.Was ist der Grund?Wenn so etwas auf während der Abfahrt zu Brünnchen passiert wäre,hättest du jetzt ein eckiges Hinterrad


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (3. November 2007)

...solangs nur das hinterrad ist....

ne im ernst, das ist mir einfach zu gefährlich, da kommt bald was andres hinten dran


----------



## flyfisher (4. November 2007)

War eine nette Tour mit einer netten Truppe!


----------



## DW77 (4. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Name ist Dirk bin 30 und komme aus Montabaur. Fahre normalerweise immer so rund um den Köppel. Muss sagen fahre noch nicht allzu lange. Meine Touren sind immer so ca 30 -40 km lang. Nun ja würde mich freuen mal bei euch mit fahren zu dürfen.

vielleicht bis bald ?

mfg
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (8. November 2007)

guten morgen!

samstag wirds wohl nichts bei mir, hab immernoch keine neue bremse auftreiben können


----------



## BrexbachG. (9. November 2007)

Hallo die Damen.

Wenn der Wind morgen nicht zu stark bläßt, und der Regen nicht allzu stark peitscht, dann könnten wir doch ne kleine Runde drehen....

Da es schon früh dunkel wird könnten wir auch um 1200h starten.

..ist außer dem XmichelX und mir noch jemand dabei ??


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (9. November 2007)

regen ist gut, hier liegt schneematsch und es kam auch mehr schnee als regen runter heute...


----------



## BrexbachG. (9. November 2007)

GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dann sollten wir unbedingt auf den Köppel fahren....da liegt bestimmt noch was.....


----------



## xmichelx (10. November 2007)

Moin moin,

aus der Tour heute wird wohl nix. Es regnet einfach zu stark.
Hoffen wir auf das nächste Wochenende.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. November 2007)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> hardcore hin oder her...
> 
> ich denke, jeder hält uns für bekloppt!
> 
> ...



....wieso Kamin...??...du nix Abbeide ??....hasse doch jesacht.... !!!

ich entscheide um 1200h wenns dann noch so schüttet bleibe ich auch zuhause...wenns aufhört werde ich ne kleine Matsch-Runde drehen !!..Aber *HardCore*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (10. November 2007)

die Feuchtigkeit ist auch gut für deine alte Haut lieber Torsten und mit etwas Matsch haste sogar noch das Peeling gratis dazu.
Du mußt nur von allem die positive Seite betrachten,dann klappts auch mit der Nachbarin.
Vielleicht kannste dir die flyfisherfolie überziehen?!?
Auch der TTTTTüv kann bei diesem Wetter nicht arbeiten

Vielleicht fährt Frank mit dir?


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. November 2007)

....meinste *die*  Folie vom Fishermän..??.............übrigens......diese Haubentauchermaske habt ihr am Ring vergessen....


----------



## Andreas S. (10. November 2007)

Wo hast du die denn hingelegt?
Wenn du schon solche Sachen an alle verschenkst dann sage auch wo du sie hinlegst.
Wer hat eigentlich dein Lieblingsstück mit dem Schnorchel bekommen?
Du weißt doch,das Teil von dem du dich so schwer trennen konntest.
Wie kommst du eigentlich mit deinen neuen Sachen zurecht?


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. November 2007)

....hat aufgehört zu regnen.....also wer mag....ne 2 h Runde ab 1300 h .....Schloß Sayn...bis gleich...


----------



## DW77 (16. November 2007)

Hallo,

wollt nur mal fragen ob morgen ne Tour stattfindet ? . Denn so wie es bis jetzt aussieht bekäm ich das zeitlich hin


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. November 2007)

DW77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollt nur mal fragen ob morgen ne Tour stattfindet ? . Denn so wie es bis jetzt aussieht bekäm ich das zeitlich hin



  
...na da ist ja wenigstens noch einer, der nicht in den Winterschlaf gefallen ist....ja klar mit Dir sind wir schon zwei.....ich bin dabei  

1300 h Schloß Sayn


----------



## xmichelx (16. November 2007)

Servus,

ich bin morgen nicht am Start. Muss per pedes den Köppel "besteigen".

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## flyfisher (16. November 2007)

Melde mich morgen Vormittag nochmal, ob ich komme. 

Derzeit steht mir der Sinn nicht wirklich danach (was vermutlich an der nicht geschlafenen Nacht liegt), andererseits machts ja dann doch immer Spaß.
Mein Mädel hat berechtigterweise dazu vielleicht auch noch eine Anmerkung....


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. November 2007)




----------



## Andreas S. (16. November 2007)

Hey Ladies,
mit mir ist morgen auch zu rechnen.Muß zwar noch die Frau Hauptfeldwebel   fragen,aber ich denke das ich sie durch Leistung überzeugen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (16. November 2007)

"...durch Leistung überzeugen..."???????????!

Soll ich noch mal die Plane ins Auto werfen und es Dir dann ausleihen?


----------



## Andreas S. (16. November 2007)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Plastikplane????
> 
> ....... Wurde ganz nervös als ich ihn nach seiner Frau fragte....
> 
> ...



Na,da hat sich doch wieder der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen.
Natürlich muß es ...nach meiner Frau fragte ......heißen.


Hoooooooo hoooooo hooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Andreas S. (16. November 2007)

flyfisher schrieb:


> "...durch Leistung überzeugen..."???????????!
> 
> Soll ich noch mal die Plane ins Auto werfen und es Dir dann ausleihen?



Warum?Du hast doch vor 2Wochen so davon geschwärmt und wolltest die Plane unbedingt deinen lieben Arbeitskollegen vorführen.Hat es nicht funktioniert?
Du wolltest die mit zu den Kamelen nehmen und zum angeln.Was ist?


----------



## flyfisher (17. November 2007)

War weder bei den Kamelen noch fliegenfischen, und die Plane kam auch nicht mehr zum Einsatz.

Bin allerdings heute um 13 Uhr dabay!...
Bis dann.


----------



## Andreas S. (17. November 2007)

So da bin ich,
gute Idee Mb,mittlere Tour,kein Matsch,Schnee am Köppel brauche ich auch nicht.
Tja Tosche jetzt bist du gefragt.Wenn du eine schöne Tour erstellst,bringe ich dir auch etwas schönes mit.

Achso,der Roseversand hat da so Wärmesohlen für 13,sind die was?


----------



## BrexbachG. (17. November 2007)

Hombre.....bei den Lichtverhältnissen gehen sowieso nur noch mittlere Touren.....bis ca. 1600/1630 h.....hast du was für 3 h im petto......??....dann sei unser duce.....


p.s: habe vorsichtshalber den Schneeräumdienst und die Straßenreinigung durch den Wald geschickt....es müßte also alles nach euren Vorstellungen gerichtet sayn.....ihr werdet begeistert sayn........wie immer !!!!!!!!

...und wenn euch kalt wird, werdet ihr anschließend natürlich im Club   von Mandy Sandy Chantal und Schaggelinn ordentlich verwöhnt...auch mit Maske wenn ihr wollt.....  

Sonst noch Extra-Wünsche ?????????????????????


----------



## Deleted 56720 (17. November 2007)

Hi Leute,

hätte da nen Tourvorschlag : 
Sayn - Anhausen- Aubachtal- Dernbacher Kopf  Talhauser Mühle  Isenburg- Caan  Stromberg-  Sayn .

Müsste eigentlich in 3h erledigt sein, würde mich dann ab Anhausen anschließen


----------



## Andreas S. (17. November 2007)

Tach FidelJoe,schön von dir zu hören/lesen.
Dein Vorschlag find ich ok.Da sind auch Abschnitte dabei die wir so noch nicht gefahren sind.Ich bin dafür.

Sind Spoiler angesagt?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (17. November 2007)

Sind alles breit ausgebaute Waldautobahnen, nur vom Dernbacher Kopf zur Mühle gibts nen kleinen  Wurzeltrail. Denke mal geht auch ohne Bleche.

Ich machs natürlich nur mit Schutz!!

@ Andreas 
kannst ja mal den Vorschlag in Sayn kundtun - bin um  1330 am Heideparkplatz Anhausen (erste Verpflegungsstelle bei der Rengsdorfer Tour)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (17. November 2007)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Sind alles breit ausgebaute Waldautobahnen, nur vom Dernbacher Kopf zur Mühle gibts nen kleinen  Wurzeltrail. Denke mal geht auch ohne Bleche.
> 
> Ich machs natürlich nur mit Schutz!!
> 
> ...



 ok.  ...aber bitte ggf. etwas länger als 1330 h warten... oder uns aufm Rheinhöhenweg entgegenkommen, wir kommen von Sayn an der Jahns Eiche hoch.... Bis später


----------



## DW77 (17. November 2007)

Hallo,

werde dann auch um 1300 Uhr am Schloss Sayn sayn^^ 
Hoffe ich packe die Tour als neuling 

bis nachher 

mfg

dirk

P.S.: Wenn Ihr einen seht der da rum steht und nicht weiss wo er hingehört einfach ansprechen könnte ich sein


----------



## Andreas S. (17. November 2007)

Hey DW, ich bin auch Neuling.
Bin schon 14 Tage nicht mehr gefahren 
Wird schon schiefgehen.


----------



## BrexbachG. (18. November 2007)

....das war eine schöne Tour gestern, hat wie immer Spaß gemacht....
....und der DW77 hat die erste Tour gut überstanden und kommt jetzt hoffentlich öfter .......bis demnäx in der Brex.....oder so...


----------



## flyfisher (18. November 2007)

Ja es war wieder lustig mit Euch.
Dank an Viktor für die Fotos. (Das von T. und A. war dann doch nix, wie?)
Ich hoffe, Dirk hatte keinen Muskelkater der Ihn davon abhält wieder mitzufahren.

Sollte ich nächsten Samstag nicht irgendwo in die Sonne gedüst sein und das Wetter einigermaßen passt, bin ich wieder dabay!


----------



## DW77 (18. November 2007)

Hallo,
ja habe die Tour gut überstanden und Muskelkater habe ich eigentlich keinen. Wenn man das kaum sitzen mal nicht so eng sieht.. Nee passt schon alles hat ne Menge  Spaß gemacht und wenn es meine Zeit zu lässt bin ich gerne wieder dabei. Nur dann nehme ich mir was zu essen mit 

mfg
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (22. November 2007)

Hallo.

Wolte nur mitteilen, dass ich am Samstag nicht dabay bin, weil wir nun doch hier (siehe unten) bis zum 10. ein wenig chillen und (fliegen-)fischen werden...

Bis bald!


----------



## xmichelx (22. November 2007)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Wolte nur mitteilen, dass ich am Samstag nicht dabay bin, weil wir nun doch hier (siehe unten) bis zum 10. ein wenig chillen und (fliegen-)fischen werden...
> 
> Bis bald!



DAS IST NICHT FAIR !!!  

... hab aber trotzdem eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## wilde_kerle (22. November 2007)

Hallo Bendorfer ++,

ich würde gerne mit Euch mal ein Tourchen wagen. Ihr schein ja einen tolle Truppe zu sein. Wann und wo ist der Treffpunkt. Normalerweise bin ich Samstag Nachmittags unterwegs.

Gruß Wilder_Kerl


----------



## xmichelx (23. November 2007)

Wie schaut es aus? Außer meiner Wenigkeit sonst noch jemand Lust / Zeit für eine 2-3 Std. Tour am Samstag?


----------



## BrexbachG. (23. November 2007)

....dreimal darfste raten....
...ich bin natürlich dapay....
...letzte Woche war sogar der FiddleJoe wieder dapay...mit seinem Eisenschwein....
.....wie immer 1300 h am Schloß Sayn sayn....bis moje.....


@Wilder Kerl:    Schloß Sayn ist der Treffpunkt.
wenn du eine detaillierte Anfahrtsbeschreibung brauchen solltest kannste mich auch anmailen, dann bekommste ne Streckenführung von Dir nach Sayn.....bis morgen ?!


----------



## DW77 (23. November 2007)

Tach Tach,

muss leider morgen Arbeiten :-(

Wenn ich widererwarten früher fertig sein sollte bin ich um 1300 h am Schloß, aber ohne Spoiler :-/

mfg
Dirk


----------



## Andreas S. (23. November 2007)

Moin Mädels,
ich denke schon das ich morgen dabbay bin.Laut Wettermeldung ists morgen trocken mit z.T.Sonne und kühl.Danke der letzten beiden Regentage in Rauenberg habe ich genug vom Regen abbekommen.
 Hoffentlich hat der Torsten ne schöne Strecke ausgemacht.


----------



## xmichelx (24. November 2007)

....also bis später in sayn.


----------



## DW77 (24. November 2007)

Hallo werde auch da sayn kann nur sein das ich mich  fünfzehn min verspäte. Aber ich werde die Hufe schwingen 

bis nachher

Dirk


----------



## BrexbachG. (30. November 2007)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> So, da isses, das Wochenende!
> 
> Viel spaß morgen, ich kann nicht dabbay sayn in Sayn
> Werd abends mal die neuen Lampen ausprobieren.
> ...




 hast du die deiner Frau tatsächlich gegönnt ??...

Ist denn morgen noch jemand dabei in Sayn ??


bitte kurz um Info,

 ich werde fahren, wenn es wie angekündigt nach dem morgentlichen Regen Nachmittags wieder aufhört. Auch wenns dann ne Schlammschlacht gibt...is mir egal....oder...ich freue mich drauf.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DW77 (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

werde es heute nicht schaffen wünsch euch aber viel Spass

mfg
dirk


----------



## wilde_kerle (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo !
Ich bin gerade noch so kurz vor dunkel nach Hause gekommen. War' ne schöne Tour heute. Ich werde mich wohl öfter mal sehen lassen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Dezember 2007)

Hey Ladies,
leider konnte ich heute nicht dabbay sayn in Sayn,da ich ausnahmsweise mal arbeiten mußte.
Aber kommendes WE bin ich bestimmt wieder dabbay.
Wie war es denn heute ohne mich?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. Dezember 2007)

guten morgen mÃ¤dels 

wenn meine ersparnisse eine neue bremse zulassen bin ich auch wieder dabei  derweil kÃ¶nnt ihr euch auf www.netzathleten.de anmelden. wenn wir 7 leute zusammen bekommen sponsort spreadshirt uns ein team-t-shirt bei welchem wir lediglich das porto bezahlen mÃ¼ssen (2,50 tâ¬uros). dann kÃ¶nnen wir andreas' gesicht auch immer auf shirt bewundern


----------



## Dicke Wade (2. Dezember 2007)

naja, habe mich mal bei der seite angemeldet, muß aber sagen ,dass es dort kaum richtige mtb'ler gibt. die meisten geben mtb als nebenhobby an.
Berry


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. Dezember 2007)

ja schon, finds aber trotzdem ganz interessant dort


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Dezember 2007)

Nabend Gemeinde,
nächsten Samstag ist die Tour ab 57614 Steimel vom Marktplatz geplant.
Wie immer um 13:00Uhr Richtung Alpenrodter Hütte.
Ich melde mich wieder am Freitagabend und hoffe auf viele Teilnehmer. 

@Pogo 
die Tour geht auch ohne Bremse
oder lass dir mal den Trick mit den Fingern vom Torsten erklären


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Dezember 2007)

Nabend Gemeinde,
nächsten Samstag ist die Tour ab 57614 Steimel vom Marktplatz geplant.
Wie immer um 13:00Uhr Richtung Alpenrodter Hütte.


Da simmer dabbei......


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (5. Dezember 2007)

ups, ihr müsst euch über diesen link anmelden....also für alle die es noch nicht getan haben:

http://www.netzathleten.de?ref=M82YPVR6BTVZL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (7. Dezember 2007)

So,da bin ich.
Wahnsinn,wieviele sich für morgen gemeldet haben .
Es sind noch Plätze frei,Freunde der Sonne.
Für diejenigen die diese Strecke noch nicht kennen:Es sind bis auf ca.500m alles mit Splitt befestigte oder asphaltierte Wege.
Wir werden verkürzte Fassung abstrampeln.
Steimel-Oberdreis-Tonzeche-Krambergsmühle-Höchstenbach-LangeSchneise-
Gehlert-AlpenrodterHütte-DreifelderWeiher-Seeburg-Schenkelberg-Windräder-
Mündersbach-Roßbacher Wald-Steimel
Eine schnelle Strecke die in 3std zu schaffen sein müßte.


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. Dezember 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> So,da bin ich.
> Wahnsinn,wieviele sich für morgen gemeldet haben .
> Es sind noch Plätze frei,Freunde der Sonne.
> Für diejenigen die diese Strecke noch nicht kennen:Es sind bis auf ca.500m alles mit Splitt befestigte oder asphaltierte Wege.
> ...



....also ich bin wie immer dabei.....13:00 h Marktplatz Steimel.....

@SuperAndy: werde vorher bei dir sayn....


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Andreas S. (8. Dezember 2007)

Tach Ladies,
war das eine Supergeiletour bei trockenem und leicht windigem Wetter.Nach mehrfachem Wunsch wurde das Puderbacher Land in abgewandelter Form in Angriff genommen.Die Wege waren in einem genialen Zustand und Fußgänger waren auch kaum unterwegs.

  Biker-Herz was willst du mehr.​
Nur sollten wir demnäxt mindestens 2 -3 Gruppen bilden damit alles noch übersichtlich bleibt.
Meine Kondition hat in den letzten Wochen etwas gelitten und so habe ich von den meisten oft nur das Hinterrrad gesehen und von den anderen eigentlich gar nix mehr.
Hoffentlich sehen wir uns kommenden Samstag alle wieder und zwar in 
Sayn am Schloß, um 13:00Uhr​


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (9. Dezember 2007)

ach komm ich bin schon nen monat nichtmehr gefahren, was meinste wies mir geht?


----------



## flyfisher (13. Dezember 2007)

Moin, 

Ihr seid ja alle noch gut dabay!
Bin wieder zurück, aber am Samstag schon wieder weit wech und danach ist Weihnachten und ausserdem muss ich nach dem Urlaub ziemlich ranklotzen.

Wir sehen uns wohl erst wieder im nächsten Jahr:-(

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß am Wochenende.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (14. Dezember 2007)

Also,ich werde morgen nicht in Sayn sayn sondern cruise ab Steimel .
Der andere mit dem weißen Rad kommt auch nicht.
Somit fällt der offizielle Tourtreff von Sayn morgen aus.
Wer möchte kann ja trotzdem mal um 13:00Uhr am Schloß vorbeischauen und sich vielleicht mit anderen treffen oder hier verabreden.

Will jemand nach Steimel kommen?


Ansonsten haben wir ja noch 2 Samstage in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Dezember 2007)

Chuck Norris braucht keine Säge!!


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Dezember 2007)

Bin auch wieder da.Allerdings ohne Weihnachtsbaum.Der hat zum verrecken nicht in den Rucksack gepasst,dieses 3m Teil


----------



## flyfisher (17. Dezember 2007)

Moin Jungs,

war am Freitag umständehalber in Whistler, B.C. - nicht biken sondern skifahren - seeeeeehr nett. Bin also derzeit voll in "Ourdoor-Mode".

Mein Mädel hat schon gefragt, was für Samstag bei uns angesagt ist - heisst wohl sie würde den Nachmittag für mich auf dem Radl unterstützen.
Bin von Mi-Fr wieder wech. 
Meldet Euch, wenn jemand am Samstag fährt. Das Wetter soll ja schön kalt und klar bleiben...

Thomas

p.s.: Nen Baum muss ich natürlich auch noch ausreissen. Wo wäre die beste Location dafür?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (19. Dezember 2007)

hallo mädels 

ich ziehe diese woche dann endlich um und hoffe meine radels bald wieder fahrfertig zu haben. dann bin ich auch wieder am start  müsstet wohl nur auf mich warten, da ich seit dem nürburgring gar nicht mehr gefahren bin


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Dezember 2007)

Am Samstag gilt es wieder​ 
betreutes biken für Senioren um 13:00 Uhr ab Sayn für ca. 2-3std​


> hallo mädels
> ich ziehe diese woche dann endlich um und hoffe meine radels bald wieder fahrfertig zu haben. dann bin ich auch wieder am start müsstet wohl nur auf mich warten, da ich seit dem nürburgring gar nicht mehr gefahren bin



warten wir nicht schon immer auf dich?



> p.s.: Nen Baum muss ich natürlich auch noch ausreissen. Wo wäre die beste Location dafür?



An deiner Stelle würde ich mal zu Blumen Pfeil in Dierdorf fahren,die haben genügend für deine Gewichtsklasse in Keramiktöpfchen gesteckt


----------



## ma899 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi,ich hab mich schon öftes hier rumgetrieben und wollte fragen ob ihr wisst wo man ca. eine wochenende fahren kann? Ich hab vor eine "kleine" Mehrtagestour mit einem Freund zu fahren! Sollte wenn es geht in der Nähe sein,Westerwald oder so! Und das wichtigste ist das die Tour nicht allzu Anspruchsvoll sein soll 
Habt ihr da was auf Lager ??


----------



## Deleted 56720 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ma899,

vielleicht wäre das was für eure Tour http://www.limesstrasse.de/radweg_etappen.htm
geht vom Rhein in den Westerwald...  und wenn Du Samstags um 1300 Uhr am Schloss in Sayn vorbei kommst kannste mit den Brexbach Senioren ein Ründchen drehen, die freuen sich immer über neue Biker 

Werde diesen Sayntag wohl auch in Sayn dabay sayn.

Übrigens:
Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät, ist es nchit witihcg in wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wrot snid, das ezniige was wcthiig ist, ist daß der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn Pstoiion snid. Der Rset knan ein ttoaelr Bsinöldn sien, tedztorm knan man ihn onhe Pemoblre lseen. Das ist so, wiel wir nciht jeedn Bstachuebn enzelin leesn, snderon das Wrot als gseatems. Ehct ksras! Das ghet wicklirh! ;-)


----------



## ma899 (20. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und die Einladug bei den "Senioren" mitzufahren zu dürfen .
Ich bezweifle jedoch stark das ich Konditionel mitalten kann. 
Und ich glaube auch nicht,dass ihr Bock wegen mir langsamer zu fahren
Naja,vielleicht werde ich später noch mal auf das Angebot zurück kommen!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (20. Dezember 2007)

hey ich bin mittlerweile auch total untrauniert  das wird schon.....andreas und thorsten hängste auf jeden fall ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (21. Dezember 2007)

ganz genau,Opi
vor allem wenn es noch einen Canyonuffkläber hat.
Die Farbe des Rahmens spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Aber Morgen wird wieder große Canyon Dominanz herrschen und da kann ich mich bestimmt warm anziehen wenn alle auf mir herumhacken


----------



## DW77 (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

werde diesen Sa auch nicht dabei sein da ich mich schon in Berlin befinde 

wünsch euch viel Spass


Schöne Weihnachten und ein guten Rutsch


mfg


Dirk


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Dezember 2007)

Wer ist denn nun morgen mit dabbay *in Sayn um 13:00 Uhr*?
Torte-ja
Müsli-ja
Flyawayfisher-ja
HaiFidelitti-ja
ma899-nö
xmichelx-?
Maritor-?
Pogo-nö
sulibats-nö
Dicke Wade-?
Adler-?
SunshineRider-?
paddiee-? Hat der überhaupt noch ein Bike?
DW77-nö

und ich-??? natürlich bin ich bei der Aktion"Betreutes biken für Senioren" als "Pfleger Andy" mit dabbay.


----------



## ma899 (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi,ich seh gerade das ich auch mit "ja" eingetragen bin!! Naja vielleicht kann ich ja mal vorbeischauen.Ich kann an diesem Samstag jedoch noch nicht!


----------



## sulibats (21. Dezember 2007)

Servus,

werde zwar morgen nach Koblenz fahren, hab das Rad aber mittlerweile in Mannheim - daher gibt es leider keine Tour für mich; wäre gerne mal wieder dabei gewesen. Und passt auf, dass ihr nicht dem Jäger in die Quere kommt wie im "Koblenz"-Thread  

In diesem Sinne: schöne Feiertage


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (21. Dezember 2007)

ich bin immernoch etwas mit umzug beschäftig und wäre noch ohne bremsen unterwegs...dementsprechend leider erstmal noch nein


----------



## flyfisher (22. Dezember 2007)

Sulibats, "dem Jäger" (mit blutverschmiertem Anhänger) sind wir schon vor einigen Wochen begegnet, wobei sich nach einiger Diskussion herausstellte, dass die Jagd eh schon beendet war...


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Dezember 2007)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Sulibats, "dem Jäger" (mit blutverschmiertem Anhänger) sind wir schon vor einigen Wochen begegnet, wobei sich nach einiger Diskussion herausstellte, dass die Jagd eh schon beendet war...



Das war doch der besoffene Jäger der dein Bike erschiessen wollte.
Der dachte wohl das du sein Reh reitest.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. Dezember 2007)

wenn ihr fahrt kommt auf jeden fall mal hier in die gegend. der nebel und die -6°C haben eine wunderschöne weiße landschaft gezaubert  oder so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (22. Dezember 2007)

zum Glück hatte Viktor sein Laptop dabbay um deine Nachricht um13:58Uhr nähe Höhr abrufen zu können  
Und so ergab sich eine schöne Tour zum Köppel und retour.38km und knapp700hm


----------



## BrexbachG. (23. Dezember 2007)

ho ho ho ho 

mit mächtigen Schritten kommt der Weihnachtsmann......da ist für den ein oder anderen ein tolles MTB als Geschenk dabei...

 

nächsten Samstag ist natürlich wie immer Treff am Schloß Sayn 1300 h.

Wäre schön die alten Gesichter vor dem neuen Jahr nochmal zu sehen!!!

Bis demnäx in der Brex!!!

Torsten


----------



## Dicke Wade (24. Dezember 2007)

hallo leute,
wir fahren bei uns am 26. eine kleine tour. bis ende des jahres habe ich keine zeit mehr, muß arbeiten.Also, ein frohes fest und ein guten rutsch ins neue jahr. bis dann. versuche es am 12 januar in sayn zu sayn(wenns wetter stimmt).
Berry


----------



## xmichelx (26. Dezember 2007)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ho ho ho ho
> 
> mit mächtigen Schritten kommt der Weihnachtsmann......da ist für den ein oder anderen ein tolles MTB als Geschenk dabei...
> 
> ...



Servus,

ich bin an diesem letzten Samstag in diesem Jahr dabei. Hier oben liegt Schnee, vielleicht hält der sich da bis zum Wochenende.

Bis Samstag,
Michael


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. Dezember 2007)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> wir fahren bei uns am 26. eine kleine tour. bis ende des jahres habe ich keine zeit mehr, muß arbeiten.Also, ein frohes fest und ein guten rutsch ins neue jahr. bis dann. versuche es am 12 januar in sayn zu sayn(wenns wetter stimmt).
> Berry



 wäre schön wenn der schoschi und der NullAhnungOliver auch Zeit hätten um dabei zu sayn..... bis demnäx in der Brex....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (28. Dezember 2007)

soa, heute wurden endlich die neuen bremsen geordert - hoffe dass ich dann auch wieder dabei bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (28. Dezember 2007)

Bin morgen nicht dabay, weil ich Familienbisness habe.
Im Januar siehts dann Samstags auch schlecht aus, weil ich da immer arbeiten darf.
Versuche mich aber möglichst fit zu halten, damit ich dann noch mitkomme...

Viel Spaß und kommt gut ins Neue Jahr.
TA


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Dezember 2007)

Schade,
gibt es in deiner Firma kein Schlechtwetter oder so?
Und dabei wollt ich dir morgen dein Glied mitbringen was du letzte Woche so großzügig ausgepackt und verliehen hast.
Auch dir/euch ein gutes 2008


----------



## BrexbachG. (28. Dezember 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Schade,
> gibt es in deiner Firma kein Schlechtwetter oder so?
> Und dabei wollt ich dir morgen dein Glied mitbringen was du letzte Woche so großzügig ausgepackt und verliehen hast.
> Auch dir/euch ein gutes 2008



   

...und die Folie für eure Spielchen auch ??....   

RESPEKT !!!!! .........bis morgen !!


----------



## xmichelx (29. Dezember 2007)

Wer ist denn heute am Start um 13 Uhr?


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2007)

meinereiner wird dabbay sayn 

wenn pogo seine neue Bremse hat,kommt er evtl.auch?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (29. Dezember 2007)

die hab ich leider gestern erst überwiesen, wird also diese woche noch nichts  für nächsten samstag hab ichs mir aber fest vorgenommen  zumindest wenns in sayn sayn wird


----------



## xmichelx (29. Dezember 2007)

habe mal eben aus dem fenster geschaut. mir ist das dann doch zu naß von oben. 
Hoffe mal, dass es Sonntag/Montag besser wird und ich doch noch eine Runde in diesem Jahr fahren kann.

In diesem Sinne einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## DW77 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

werde hewute auch nciht dabei sein. War grad laufen und bin ordentlich geduscht worden.

Wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch. Bis im neuen Jahr 

mfg

dirk


----------



## paddiee (29. Dezember 2007)

GAUDEN

Wollte nur mal sagen, dass ich noch am Leben bin. 
Kann erst mitte Januar wieder bei euch dabei sein. ****ing aber kotzt mich echt an. 

Also wünsche euch allen viel Spaß beim Fahren

Gruß Patrick


----------



## BrexbachG. (29. Dezember 2007)

...an alle Highländer.....hier unten regnet es nicht !! michel und Dirk könnten auf jeden Fall kommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DW77 (29. Dezember 2007)

denke nciht das ich kommen werde :-(

habe gerade meine Klick Pedale montiert und will du nu erst mal testen bevor ich mit euch auf Tour gehe ;-)

aber wünsch euch viel Spass

mfg
Dirk


----------



## BrexbachG. (29. Dezember 2007)

Nach dem ersten Jahr der BrexbachGemsen im WesterwaldThread hier im Forum möchte ich/wir uns bei allen bedanken die dieses Jahr mitgestaltet haben.

Wir haben jedes Wochenende eine schöne Tour spontan zusammengestellt. Jeder der wollte war mal Führer für einen Nachmittag.

Nach wie vor sind neue Mitfahrer/rinnen gerne willkommen.

Gerade heute haben wir zu dritt noch jeder auf einer kleinen 40 km Runde über Sayn Stromberg Nauort Sayntal Kleinmaischeid Isenburg Anhausen Heimbach Sayn doch noch neue Teilstrecken gegenseitig entdeckt. Toll !!!

Einen guten Rutsch in 2008 und hoffentlich weiterhin zahlreiche Mitfahrer und neue Interessenten..............

..........bis demnäx in der Brex............

Torsten


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (29. Dezember 2007)

hach was freu ich mich wieder drauf


----------



## wilde_kerle (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, 
einen guten Rutsch Euch allen aus MüKä !


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich auch. 
Bei der gestrigen Tour hat der Müsli gefehlt.Eine Menge neuer Wege haben wir/ich kennengelernt und geschoben wurde auch.
Wetter war bestens und die Wege zum Teil sehr heimtückisch.Meist obendrauf weich manchmal Eis und manche ganz weich.Von allem etwas.


----------



## xmichelx (31. Dezember 2007)

Wünsche ich euch allen einen guten Rutsch.

Und ein dickes Dankeschön an Torsten und Andreas, die das Forum hier immer schön mit Leben füllen. Weiter so. 

Grüße aus RaBa,
Michel


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Januar 2008)

Dann will ich mal der 1. in 2008 sein.
Alles Gute für euch allle.
HAbe heute auch schon mal etwas vorgelegt.Steimel,einmal um den Dreifelder Weiher und über Marceau Denkemal wieder zurück.58km/800hm/224min.
Das Wetter war super,sehr viel Sonne.Die Wege meist obendrauf gefroren und asphaltierte Nebenwege sehr glatt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

beide Bilder sind vom Holzlagerplatz bei Steinebach


----------



## flyfisher (2. Januar 2008)

Wusste doch, Du bist einfach nur "hardcore".
Reschbeckd, Allder!

Euch allen ein Gutes Neues Jahr, auf dass Wir uns bald gesund und munter wiedersehen!


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Januar 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal der 1. in 2008 sein.
> Alles Gute für euch allle.
> HAbe heute auch schon mal etwas vorgelegt.Steimel,einmal um den Dreifelder Weiher und über Marceau Denkemal wieder zurück.58km/800hm/224min.
> Das Wetter war super,sehr viel Sonne.Die Wege meist obendrauf gefroren und asphaltierte Nebenwege sehr glatt.
> ...



Bei der Wettervorhersage:

http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&type=WORLD&id=48804

sollten wir uns das am Samstag alle mal ansehen ....oder ??

Wenn der SuperAndy nichts dagegen hat.....Treffpunkt 1300 h Marktplatz Steimel.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (2. Januar 2008)

jo,jo,jou  
können wir gerne machen.Ich müsste da nur etwas zusammenstellen ,damit wir spätesenstens um 16:30 wieder in Steimel sind.Die Bilder sind ca.5km von Kliniken Wied Richtung Steinebach.
Schaun wir erstmal wer überhaupt am Samstag Bock auf Steimel hat.
Also liebe Quietsche-Tucken  meldet euch mal schnellstens.
Wenn sich keiner meldet dann am Samstag ab Steimel.


----------



## flyfisher (2. Januar 2008)

"Kliniken Wied"  ist da wohl das Stichwort - ein merkwürdiger "Vibe" wenn man dort in dre Nähe ist. Bin immer froh aus eigner Kraft entscheiden zu können wohin ich fahre.

Bin am Samstagkurz bei den Indern, wünsche Euch dennoch viel Spaß!
Denke, Ihr kommt auch ihne mich gut zurecht.

(Die Plane ist übrigens wieder sauber, Torsten, und ein paar neue Kissen habe ich auch besorgt...hehe)


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Januar 2008)

wie wäre es mal hiermit http://cgi.ebay.de/Watstiefel-Wattstiefel-mit-Stiefeln-GR-45-NEU-EXPRESS_W0QQitemZ150201645463QQihZ005QQcategoryZ139462QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
(nur für Fortgeschrittene)


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> .....Schaun wir erstmal wer überhaupt am Samstag Bock auf Steimel hat.
> Also liebe Quietsche-Tucken  meldet euch mal schnellstens.



...
Nun meldet euch mal


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (4. Januar 2008)

ich warte noch immer auf mein paket


----------



## Mischbaeck (4. Januar 2008)

Hey, bin noch ziehmlich neu hier! Werde aber am Samastag um 13h mal in Steimel am Marktplatz sein, um zu sehen ob ich bei euch mitfahren kann! Also hoffe dann morgen mal ein paar von euch kennenzulernen. Also bis dann! 

Gr.
Mischbäck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2008)

Ob wir von Steimel oder Sayn aus fahren steht noch nicht ganz fest,wegen der Wetterprognosen.

@ Mischbaeck
Wo lommst du denn her?


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2008)

Meinst du den Gesichtsteddy der da uff de Bank chillt?
Immer diese sch... Mucke bei den Filmen


----------



## Mischbaeck (4. Januar 2008)

Komme aus Harschbach!


----------



## Mischbaeck (4. Januar 2008)

Werde dann Morgen noch mal reinschauen, vieleicht wisst ihr ja dann mehr!


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2008)

jep,so bis 10:30 sollten wir entschieden haben.
Hast du evtl. Lust für mit nach Sayn?


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Wo ist Harschbach?
> 
> Ein bischen präziser bitte.
> Steimel kennen wir, Vallendar, Sayn.... aber Harschbach?
> ...







Das solltest du aber Wissen.
Urbach-Harschbach-Puderbach.
Imn Harschbach gab es mal eine Weltbekannte Schleuderschule


----------



## Mischbaeck (4. Januar 2008)

Jow klar habe ich auch lust auf Sayn, ja also wie gesagt liegt Harschbach zwischen Urbach und Puderbach! Wenn ihr von Sayn aus fahrt, wie machst du das "Andreas S." fährst du mim Bike oder mim Auto Runter?


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2008)

mit nem Auto natürlich


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2008)

*1000*


----------



## Mischbaeck (4. Januar 2008)

OK OK OK war ja nur eine Frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (4. Januar 2008)

Nur mal so als Frage, was fahrt ihr denn so ungefähr für einen Schnitt?


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> OK OK OK war ja nur eine Frage!



ich muß mal schaun,vielleicht könnte ich dich mitnehmen,wenn ich nicht meine Töchter vorher nach Dierdorf zum Pferde reiten abliefere.
Dann fahre ich von dort aus weiter nach Sayn


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2008)

wo ist FiedelJoey+?


----------



## Mischbaeck (4. Januar 2008)

Kein Problem, fahre auch extra!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

werde morgen nicht dabei sein - is ja reeschen gemeldet-deshalb hab ich heut schon ein Ründchen gedreht..




Andreas S. schrieb:


> Imn Harschbach gab es mal eine Weltbekannte Schleuderschule


 ...und da hast Du das einarmige schleudern gelernt


----------



## Mischbaeck (4. Januar 2008)

Also verabschiede mich dann mal für Heute! Schaue morgenfrüh dann nochmal durch wo ihr startet! Bis dann 

Gr. 
Mischbäck


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> werde morgen nicht dabei sein - is ja reeschen gemeldet-deshalb hab ich heut schon ein Ründchen gedreht..
> 
> ...



Da verwichselst du was.

Schade das du morgen nicht mit willst.Kannste auch nicht mein neues SchaltaugeSchaltwerkSchaltzugKetteKassetteKettenblattMitte begutachten.


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Januar 2008)

...is ja schon richtig Stimmung hier.....ihr EinArmSchleuderer..   

...die Mucke im Koblenz City Bike Video war auf jeden Fall passend !! ...der SuperAndy hört aufm Dorf zum BikeVideo eher sowas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqJUTK0vse4

...aber egal....jeder so wie er mag. 

Morgen Steimel, es sei denn das Wetter macht Sayn erforderlich.....Andreas kann am besten vor Ort entscheiden ob es von Steimel Sinn macht.

Ich denke wir sollten uns hier um 1100 h festlegen ....?? oder ??...bis morgen
...und herzlich Willkommen dem Herrn aus Haschbach...... ........da wo die SchleuderSchule war.....


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Januar 2008)

....ne Quatsch .... hier die Bilder vom Unterricht aus der Schleuderschule....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E887kE0C38g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2008)




----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2008)

HARSCHBACH


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Frage, was fahrt ihr denn so ungefähr für einen Schnitt?



Du kannst in meinem Fotoalbum einige Tourprofile anschauen.Die längeren Touren sind vom Sommer,da schaffen wir schon mal 70km Strecken.
Im Winter sind es meist um die 40km und ein Schnitt von 14-16km/h je nach Schwierigkeit.Das sind aber alles nur Zahlen.Am Besten:mitfahren und begeistert sein


> *von Müslibrenner*
> der mit dem weißen Stock... ähhm, mit dem weißen Rad... hat sowieso immer eine Begleitperson dabei.
> Also Tempo ist kalkulierbar, aber nicht die Ortskenntnis und das Zeitgefühl...
> Was es auf jedenfall gibt: Spaß und kalte Füsse, und viel Geläster über weiße Räder mir roten Reifen


----------



## Mischbaeck (5. Januar 2008)

Also hier regnet es auch wie sau!


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Januar 2008)

moin Ladys,
seit fast 1 std haben wir in Steimel ganz leichten Niederschlag bei +4°C und etwas windig.Als Regen kann man das noch nicht bezeichnen.
Von mir aus können wir fahren.


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Januar 2008)

....der Wind treibts von SüdWest nach Sayn und dann nach Steimel....

...also wenn der Wettergott wie immer Sayner ist, dann könnten wir evtl. ab 1300 h Glück haben und es ist für 3 h zumindest von Oben trocken...wie schon soooo oft....wenn wir wie immer Glück haben.....

OK. bin um *1300h in Steimel am Marktplatz *!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (5. Januar 2008)

@Mischbäck
ist das ein Foto von dir?


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Januar 2008)

Fahren wir ja oder nayn   von Steimel oder Sayn?
das ist hier die Frage


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Januar 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Fahren wir ja oder nayn   von Steimel oder Sayn?
> das ist hier die Frage




nayn nayn heute nicht in Sayn sayn. heute in Steimel sayn !!!


----------



## Mischbaeck (5. Januar 2008)

Ja klar!

Ne sorry, da muss ich dich enttäuschen, bin leider männlicher Natur.

Also bei mir der Regen von heute Morgen nachgelassen, ist nur noch am nieseln sieht allerdings nicht nach Besserung aus!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. Januar 2008)

@Gebäckmischung
Also wenn das Benutzerbild von Dir ist fahre ich doch noch mit 

auf jedenfall ist das Bild viiiiiel schöner wie das vom Brexbach


OK- ersten Satz wieder vergessen!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Januar 2008)

supi,
13:00Staymel Marktplatz
Waschplatz für das anschließende Bike abspritzen wie immer bei mir.
Tour Richtung Hachenburg-DreifelderWeiher
oder
Puderbacher Land mit Grenzbachtal?
Was hättet ihr gerne?


----------



## Mischbaeck (5. Januar 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> @Gebäckmischung
> Also wenn das Benutzerbild von Dir ist fahre ich doch noch mit
> 
> auf jedenfall ist das Bild viiiiiel schöner wie das vom Brexbach



ja ja, und das nur weil ich Schwarz bin, eh ne nackt!!!


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Januar 2008)

...also ich hätte zuerst gerne die Gebäckmischung gemäß Foto...danach aufn Waschplatz..........


----------



## Mischbaeck (5. Januar 2008)

War gestern im Aubachtal, war auch sehr schön allerdings sind die da gerade Holz am machen und haben die Bäume auf der Gasse vergessen. Mir ist egal wo wir hinfahren


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Januar 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> @Gebäckmischung
> auf jedenfall ist das Bild viiiiiel schöner wie das vom Brexbach



....Geschmacksache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (5. Januar 2008)

was ist mit Müslibrenner?
was ist mit Pogofreak?
kommen die auch nach Steimel


----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. Januar 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> War gestern im Aubachtal, war auch sehr schön allerdings sind die da gerade Holz am machen und haben die Bäume auf der Gasse vergessen. Mir ist egal wo wir hinfahren



Aubachtal ??

da war ich gestern auch - da hat mich doch jemand kurz nachm Schwanenteich überholt - der hat nichtmal gegrüßt - wars Du das etwa??


----------



## Mischbaeck (5. Januar 2008)

Gehe mir mal noch was Kochen damit ich gleich nicht so viel Hunger habe! Komme auf jedenfall nach Steimel. Bleibe aber On fals sich was endert!


----------



## Mischbaeck (5. Januar 2008)

em ne glaube nicht! kann mich nicht erinnern einen Überholt zu haben, und ohne Grüßen schon gar nicht!


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Januar 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> bei dem Trätsch hier glaub ich nicht an eine Besserung.
> Viel Spaß heute, werd leider nicht dabbay sayn
> 
> Bis dann
> ...


----------



## Mischbaeck (5. Januar 2008)

So so also bleibt es bei 13:00 Uhr Steimel, schade das Müslibrenner nicht mitkommt, aber jeder wie er will!

Bis später dann verabschiede mich schon mal hier!

Gr. Mischbäck


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (5. Januar 2008)

hoffe ihr hattet viel spaß, ich warte immernoch auf das paket  so ein langsamer shop...unglaublich.....

steimel wird ab sofort eh schwierig, da ich kein auto mehr habe und es von höhr aus nochmal ein stückchen weiter ist als von ebernhahn


----------



## Mischbaeck (5. Januar 2008)

Gerade von der tour zurück. War saugeil, hat viel spaß gemacht und trocken war es auch zumindest von oben.


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Januar 2008)

...ja ihr Sunshinerider......ihr hättet lieber auf das Wetterglück vertrauen sollen....wir hatten 53 ,teils sonnige und absolut regenfreie, Kilometer um den Dreifelder Weiher....und den vereisten Holzstapel haben wir auch gesehen...

...unsere neue Mitstreiterin ist voll ok. eine Bereicherung für unsere Truppe !!
...und in Natura viel sympatischer als aufm kleinen Foto...

@Pogomän: ...aktiviere doch den xmichelx aus RaBa wegen Transport.... 

@alle die es interessiert: heute hats wieder richtig Spaß gemacht...wie immer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (5. Januar 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> @Pogomän: ...aktiviere doch den xmichelx aus RaBa wegen Transport....



heute war das problem ja ein anderes  brauch die bremsen ja, um auf euch zu warten


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Januar 2008)

...und nächste Woche dabei in Sayn....???? ...lange nicht mehr gesehen.....wo wohnst du jetzt....Höhr-Grenzhausen??.....laß dich mal wieder sehen....gibt bestimmt was zu erzählen....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (6. Januar 2008)

klar bin ich dabbay, das liegt echt nur an dem shop der es nicht schafft mir die bremsen zuzustellen  hab auch schon seit anfang november echt garnichts mehr geschafft...


----------



## flyfisher (6. Januar 2008)

Die Ereignisse überschlagen sich ja hier im Thread - bin begeistert, wie eisern Ihr in die Pedale tretet... 
Als Ihr am vereisten Holzstapel ward, war ich zumindest ne Stunde auf dem Laufband weit weg von hier...

Sieht so aus, als ob ich frühestens am zweiten Februarwochenende wieder mal dabay bin.

p.s. Zum "Neuen" fiel mir nur ein:
- Großes "H", kleines "arschbach"
und
- "Ich heb Dich hoch, kannnste den Kirchturm on Horhausen sehen..."
(Stammt von einem Kollegen aus H. dessen Bruder den dortigen Bauernhof noch bewirtschaftet)


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Januar 2008)

dabbay!


----------



## flyfisher (8. Januar 2008)

Bin wayt wech.

Muss die Ware irgendwann später holen. Geht das, oder soll ich vorher schon überweisen? (Schick mir ne Email mit den Daten!)

Der Mann mit meinem (Ketten-)Glied könnte sie dann auch mitnehmen und ich hole sie alsbald in Steimel ab...

Viel Spaß ohne mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (8. Januar 2008)

Wir vermissen dich so schrecklich.
kannste da nix drehen?


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. Januar 2008)

.....da simmer dabbay.............


1300 h  Samstag 12 Jan  Schloß Sayn


...dabbay sayn ist alles.....und für die SunshineRider......vertraut doch ganz einfach mal auf das Samstags 1300 h Wetterglück.....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (8. Januar 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Wer ist Samstag dabbay?
> habe gestern ein Paket bekommen, War ne Bremse für Arne drin! ....   Quatsch!
> 
> Könnte also die Ware am Sa. verteilen!
> ...



sehr gut, denn ich warte immernoch


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Januar 2008)

Die Bremsen müssen bestimmt erst noch irgendwo abmontiert werden,dann noch derPostweg von Polen......


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Januar 2008)

Ich hätte da noch eine Bremse günstig abzugeben


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Januar 2008)

eine Blindbremse vielleicht??





oder eine für schlechtes Wetter: die Regenbremse


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (8. Januar 2008)

juhu, grad ne email bekommen: gestern abgeschickt 

ja, sie hat bis zum schluss vorzüglich gebremst


----------



## xmichelx (9. Januar 2008)

Servus,

na, wer von euch ist hier am Start:
4. Schinder(hannes) MTB-Superbike 


Ich habe mich schon für die Kurzstrecke angemeldet. Wer aber diesmal das Ganze nicht als Rennen fahren, sondern gemütlich und die Strecke genießen.


Grüße,
Michael


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (9. Januar 2008)

wenn ich bis dahin auf nem vernünftigen niveau bin mach ich mit


----------



## flyfisher (9. Januar 2008)

Nix zu drehen sogar bis März, habe ich eben gesehen... Und im März erst recht nicht, weil festgelegtes Schulungsprogramm, an dem ich aber vielleicht die Samstage frei habe. 

Habe dafür derzeit unter der Woche frei, komme aber bei dem Wetter auch nicht richtig aus dem Quark... und kümmere mich um Steuerkram und Schlimmeres (würg).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (10. Januar 2008)

hallo leute,
wenn es trocken bleibt, kommen wir am samstag mit drei mann. 1300 in sayn am schloß
bis dann, berry


----------



## Mischbaeck (10. Januar 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> .....da simmer dabbay.............
> 
> 
> 1300 h  Samstag 12 Jan  Schloß Sayn
> ...



Bin dabei und bringe noch nen Ab- Kollegen mit.


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Januar 2008)

wer ist Arne?? 
Den hab ich in diesem Jahr noch nicht gesehen.
Scheinbar gibt es am Samstag mal ne richtig große Truppe,supisuper


----------



## ma899 (10. Januar 2008)

Hi,melde mich auch noch mal zu Wort Wenn mich meine Eltern abholen können kann ich mitkommen! Ich sag bis Freitag Abend bescheid Wisst ihr schon wo es hingehen soll??


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. Januar 2008)

das müssen die alten leute immer spontan entscheiden 

@mb: jo, paket ist heute gekommen, die chancen für samstag stehen aber trotzdem schlecht. die woche drauf siehts gut aus


----------



## ma899 (10. Januar 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. Januar 2008)

war mir eine ehre


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Januar 2008)

@ pogo 
wieso sieht es für am Samstag schlecht aus?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. Januar 2008)

weil ich neue griffe fürs rad brauche, die neue kette drauf muss, schaltung eingestellt werden muss, bremsleitung gekürzt werden muss etc pp. und ich wage zu bezweifeln dass ich da morgen zu komme :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (10. Januar 2008)

dann machste das halt am samstagmorgen.Es gibt da so Geräte die nennen sich  "WECKER" und die kann man einstellen auf eine Uhrzeit wo man geweckt werden (will)soll und die schaffen es auch früher als 11:00 Uhr zu wecken,auch bei Studenten.Gib doch mal 05:30 Uhr ein un du wirst sehen das du alle Teile an dein Rad montieren kannst und auch um 13:00Uhr in SAYN sayn.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. Januar 2008)

kürzen etc muss aber der händler machen  und der steht samstag morgens nicht um die uhrzeit auf 

ich versuchs aber auf jeden fall hin zu bekommen und euch am samstag nach 3 monatiger trainingspause davon zu fahren


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Januar 2008)

ich verlasse mich auf dich
Wie sagt tosche noch:
vor mir nur gedopte und hinter mir alles Flaschen


----------



## DW77 (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
versuche auch am Samstag mitzufahren, Wenn ich es arbeitsmäßig irgendwie eingerichtet bekomme bin ich um 1300 am Schloß

mfg
Dirk


----------



## ma899 (11. Januar 2008)

HI,kann jezt ganz sicher mit kommen


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Januar 2008)

das ist ja prima899,wir freuen uns schon.
Beobachte diesen Fred weiter bis morgen so gegen 11:00 Uhr falls es evtl. Änderungen  oder ähnliches geben sollte wie zB.Blitzeis,sinnflutartige Regenfälle ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (11. Januar 2008)

...haste die roten auch angeschafft?


selber gude,


----------



## Klaus Goerg (11. Januar 2008)

hallo,

da Andreas bei WKW geschrieben hat wir sollten öfter gemeinsam... hab ich euch für morgen mal eingeplant. Hoffe wir sehen uns

Extra an Mb, habe im neuen Fotoalbum einiges aus den Bergen. Vielleicht kommst dann doch mal mit uns...

Cu und Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Januar 2008)

kommt ihr nach Sayn?


----------



## Klaus Goerg (11. Januar 2008)

ja, ist geplant. Bisher bin ich alleine, sollte aber kein Problem sein. Falls sich noch jemand findet bringe ich ihn/sie mit.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. Januar 2008)

........so langsam füllt es sich...... 

.......da lassen wir uns morgen auch nicht von ein paar Tropfen abhalten.....mit so einer Truppe macht das biken auch im Rään Spaßßßßß... 

...ich freue mich auf morgen. Da simmer dabbay........


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Januar 2008)

Klaus Goerg schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 
> Extra an Mb, habe im neuen Fotoalbum einiges aus den Bergen. Vielleicht kommst dann doch mal mit uns...
> ...



Da haste aber tolle Bilder.
Sind die aus dem WWW oder haste selbst geschossen 
Würde mich auch mal reizen.Wenn ich mal mb`s Alter habe und nix mehr zum verlieren mach ich das mal.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (11. Januar 2008)

hi Andreas,

alle selbst auf unseren Touren. Teilweise traumhafte Plätze, fahr mal mit, es lohnt sich. Aber Vorsicht, die Sache macht süchtig...

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Klaus Goerg (12. Januar 2008)

komme nach Sayn, bis nachher. Auto ist schon bepackt, mit Bike schaff ich zeitlich nicht..

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Januar 2008)

na gut,damit der Altersdurchschnitt nicht in die Ü50 klasse gerät werde ich dabbbbbayy sayn.

werde als Pfleger für "Betreutes Biken im hohen Alter" teilnehmen


----------



## ma899 (12. Januar 2008)

Bin wie gestern schon erwähnt auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (12. Januar 2008)

bis gleich..


----------



## Mischbaeck (12. Januar 2008)

Hey ihr Leutz! Hat mal wieder viel viel Spaß gemacht, hoffe es sind alle ohne große Probleme nach Hause gekommen. Und die zwei unterwegsverlorenen sind auch gut heimgekommen. Gr.


----------



## BrexbachG. (12. Januar 2008)

....ich habe die verlorenen Söhne in der Brex gefunden.....halb verdurstet und verhungert.....die haben den "Hardcore" Weg durch die Brex gewählt, der gar kein Weg ist....auf ca. 1 km....nur Brex und Matsch... 

Aber Hauptsache alle wohl auf !!!!!


----------



## DW77 (12. Januar 2008)

hallo,
hier einer der verlorenen. War zwar heftig der weg den wir gewählt hatten in unserer Not, aber nu weiss ich auch wie sich mein Bike auf meinen Schultern anfühlt. Naja hier wird nicht geweint.

Ne hat mal wieder Spass gemacht und wenn ich vom Snowboarden zurück bin, bin ich wieder dabei
)


so long
Dirk


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Januar 2008)

und wie gehts ma899?


----------



## DW77 (12. Januar 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist er Ok hat zumindest nix gesagt 
Ne war Ok  sind da gut durch gekommen


----------



## DW77 (12. Januar 2008)

Habe an der Shell in Höhr noch auf Marius gewartet, also das letzte mal das ich euch gesehen habe vor dem Kreisel wo es Richtung Autobahn geht.

Dann sind wir auch gerade aus bis zu der Tankstelle Ortsausgang Höhr. Habe dann dummerweise umgedreht. Da wir uns nicht vorstellen konnten das Ihr soweit seit.

sind dann bis zum Kreisel zurück und zum Moosberg hoch. Naja wart ihr auch nicht :-(
Dann wieder zurück aber bei Rastal haben wir uns dann entschieden nach Grenzau runter zufahren und dann an der Brex entlang.

Nun ja um 5 waren wir in Sayn 

und in 3 Wochen werde ich wieder dabay sayn


----------



## BrexbachG. (12. Januar 2008)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> Danke nochmal fürs "mitnehmen"!
> War ne nette Runde, auch ne nette Landschaft bei Euch, nette Stimmung und nette Leute.
> Wie schon gesagt: Wenn jemand mal in der Nähe von Mainz / Wiesbaden ist oder einfach mal Lust auf was anderes hat, einfach melden, im Mainzer Lokalforum gucken oder auf der Club-Homepage von BEINHART.
> Heute z.B. bei schönstem Sonnenschein 75km 1400hm im Taunus (BahaiTempel Langenhain, Eppstein Römertempel, Ruppertshain Atzelberg...) mit teilweise schönen Traileinlagen!
> ...



...................das sollten wir im Frühjahr/Sommer 2008 auch unbedingt mal angehen......


----------



## ma899 (12. Januar 2008)

Hi,mein ich das nur oder habt ihr alle Muskeln aus Stahl!!  War ganz schön anstrengent,da ich mich beim brexbach schon ma verfahren hab kannte ich den *weg* Naja war wenigstens ein Trampelpfad!! War aber alles in allem ne nette tour ma sehen vielleich bin ich demnächst noch ma dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (12. Januar 2008)

@ tosche
haste in 2008 aber einiges vor
Nürburgring
Eltztal
Siebengebirge
gr.Feldberg(Hessen)
Taunus
Brexbachtal
Wiedbachtal
Siegtal
Grenzbachtal
Alpenrodter Hüttentour
Lahn
...


----------



## ma899 (12. Januar 2008)

Ups hälfte vergessen,meine e-mail adresse ist [email protected] und meine nummer 017667707104 könnt ihr mir bitte ein paar infos(höhenmeter...) über die tour schicken?!


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Januar 2008)

hi ma 899
wenigsten der Humor ist dir geblieben.
Du mußt jetzt fleißig trainieren und dann klappt das

Der Torsten wollte unbedingt dir die Daten der Tour senden.


----------



## ma899 (12. Januar 2008)

Der torsten ist doch brexbachG,oder?!


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Januar 2008)




----------



## Andreas S. (12. Januar 2008)

was issn mit Pogofriiiek heute gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (12. Januar 2008)

ach so stimmt ja


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Januar 2008)

ist FidelJoe auch gut zuhause gelandet oder kurvt der noch im Brexbachtal herum?


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Januar 2008)

gute Nacht JohnBoy


----------



## ma899 (12. Januar 2008)

Hi,wisst ihr mit welchem programm man die tourendaten öffnen kann?? Auch von mir gute nacht^^


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (12. Januar 2008)

mit dem ciclo dingen 

@ alle die mich vermisst haben: mein rad habe ich um 12:45 erst fertig gehabt, hätts also bis 1 nichtmehr geschafft  bin heute dann wenigstens mal ne kleine tour am köppel gefahren und war kurz vorm heulen  2 monate trainingslos merkt man gaaaaanz schnell.....

naja, vllt bzw hoffentlich bzw wahrscheinlich bis samstag dann


----------



## BrexbachG. (12. Januar 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ist FidelJoe auch gut zuhause gelandet oder kurvt der noch im Brexbachtal herum?







..er ist auf dem Weg.........


----------



## Deleted 56720 (13. Januar 2008)

Damit Andy und Brex es verstehen:

habs gerade noch so geschafft !


----------



## Mischbaeck (13. Januar 2008)

Freut mich, das es allen so viel spaß gemacht hat und alle gut nach Hause gekommen sind. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour!

Bis dahin Gr. 

Mischbäck


----------



## Klaus Goerg (13. Januar 2008)

hallo zusammen,

prima Tour gestern, hat Spaß gemacht. War nicht das letzte Mal.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Dicke Wade (14. Januar 2008)

hallo leute,
auch mir hat es spaß gemacht. bis dann mal
Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (14. Januar 2008)

Freu,freu...
schön das es allen gefallen hat.Es war aber auch mal  eine etwas größere Truppe als sonst.Immerhin waren 11 Piloten in Sayn gestartet,7 pünktlich gelandet,2 auf fast halber Strecke ausgeklickt(wieso weiß ich nicht,aber wahrscheinlich Konditionsmangel)und dann haben sich noch 2 verflogen und sind etwas später gelandet.
Es wird Zeit das unser Schulpilot "flyfisher" nochmal einige zur Schulung an sich nimmt .
Die Stimmung war absolut super an diesem Samstag.Eine Wiederholung wird dringend empfohlen.
Verbesserungswürdig ist allerdings die Streckenauswahl,es sollte mehr Singetrails
geben damit nicht zuviel gesabbelt wird,ansonst wollen hier demnäxt noch Frauen mitfahren. 





hier noch`n weißes mit roten Reifen dazu....hat was.


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Januar 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Freu,freu...
> schön das es allen gefallen hat.Es war aber auch mal  eine etwas größere Truppe als sonst.Immerhin waren 11 Piloten in Sayn gestartet,7 pünktlich gelandet,2 auf fast halber Strecke ausgeklickt(wieso weiß ich nicht,aber wahrscheinlich Konditionsmangel)und dann haben sich noch 2 verflogen und sind etwas später gelandet.
> Es wird Zeit das unser Schulpilot "flyfisher" nochmal einige zur Schulung an sich nimmt .
> Die Stimmung war absolut super an diesem Samstag.Eine Wiederholung wird dringend empfohlen.
> ...






   

Was hast Du denn geraucht ??


----------



## flyfisher (15. Januar 2008)

Jau, Torsten!

Vielleicht vermisst er mich und meine Plane nur...

Bin übrigens kurz davor mir in 2 Wochen ein 29er Stahl-Singlespeed mitzubringen (mich plagt noch das schlechte Gewissen, ob des Geldes und der Reaktion meiner Liesten, "Noch ein Rad!!!!!" usw. wobei das Ding "relativ" günstig ist...)

Habe heute wenigstens an meinem uralt Straßenesel rumgemengt und probegefahren. Vielleicht fährt der bald günstig ohne Schaltung zu Aldi - und meine Beine werden dann auch dicker.
Am Freitag gehts wenigstens in Indien wieder aufs Laufband, danach hoffentlich zwei Tage ein wenig leichtes Skifahren und dann 4ßß+ Höhenmeter steigen auf der Feuertreppe vom Hotel   (und dann das 29er ansehen)

Gehabt Euch wohl!

Thomas


----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Januar 2008)

Hey Leute kann am Samstag leider nicht dabei sein! Muss Renovieren leider, wünsche aber allen die fahren sehr sehr viel spaß. Bis dann mal!

Gr.


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. Januar 2008)

....na ihr müden Krieger....ma andersrum gefragt, wer ist denn am Samstag dabbay.....??

Wie immer  um *1300 h am Schloß Sayn *sayn.

Der Pogomän ist bestimmt auch da...... .........


----------



## xmichelx (16. Januar 2008)

Ich habe meinen Virus besiegt und bin am Start. 
Wohl geschwächt, aber da muss ich jetzt durch.


----------



## DW77 (17. Januar 2008)

hallo,
kann diesen und nächsten Samstag leider auch nicht mit. Bin im Zillertal zum Snowboarden  
Aber danach bestimmt wieder dabei

Viel Spaß euch

mfg
Dirk


----------



## paddiee (17. Januar 2008)

wie geschrieben werde ich den samstag drauf wieder dabei sein

evtl. auch mit neuem fahrbaren untersatz.
Hoffe, dass ich bei euch noch mithalten kann nach so langer "pause". 

Also dann viel spaß am samstag und bis nächsten samstag dann 


Gruß patrick


----------



## xmichelx (19. Januar 2008)

Moin moin,

wäre für mich ganz hilfreich bis 11 Uhr mal ne Info zu haben, ob ich meinen Radträger aufs Auto packen muss oder lieber "hier oben" ne Runde drehen sollte.
Bisher gab's ja nur absagen.

Also Männer, meldet euch mal zu Wort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (19. Januar 2008)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> wäre für mich ganz hilfreich bis 11 Uhr mal ne Info zu haben, ob ich meinen Radträger aufs Auto packen muss oder lieber "hier oben" ne Runde drehen sollte.
> Bisher gab's ja nur absagen.
> ...



Hallo Michel,
ich werde fahren, ob sonst noch jemand kommt weiß ich nicht.
Wir könnten für den Fall der Fälle auch ein Treffen im Wald arrangieren....... 
wir fahren uns ab 1300h entgegen und dann eine Runde zusammen....
Handy dabei ??? für evtl. Absprache unterwegs....

ich würde ab 1300 h am Schloß starten.....Stromberg, Nauort, Alsbach, durch den Wald Richtung Ransbach....so wie wir schon öfter gefahren sind.....wenn du entgegenkommst müßten wir uns in Nauort oder Alsbach eigentlich treffen !

Ist das ok ??

....oder du kommst doch her und wir machen im schlimmsten Fall eine 2 Mann Tour.....


----------



## xmichelx (19. Januar 2008)

Ja, können wir so machen. 
Nauort finde ich aber leider nicht. 
Ich könnte über Hilgert nach Grenzau fahren und von dort über den Kaiserstuhl erst wieder hoch Richtung ??? , über den Bach drübber und dann runter an die Brex. Könnten uns dann an der Brücke im Tal treffen. Kennst du die Stelle? 
Wann?
Ich nehme das Handy auf alle Fälle mit.


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. Januar 2008)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Ja, können wir so machen.
> Nauort finde ich aber leider nicht.
> Ich könnte über Hilgert nach Grenzau fahren und von dort über den Kaiserstuhl erst wieder hoch Richtung ??? , über den Bach drübber und dann runter an die Brex. Könnten uns dann an der Brücke im Tal treffen. Kennst du die Stelle?
> Wann?
> Ich nehme das Handy auf alle Fälle mit.



Schau mal deine email nach und RUF MICH AN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@ alle anderen:       *1300h am Schloß Sayn *sayn.......



......schon zurück.....


Kleine Gruppe, schnelle Runde !!    

53 km: Brex, Nauort, Sayntal, Großmaischeid, Stebach, Breitenau, Ransbach, Alsbach, Stromberg, Sayn

Nächste Woche dürfen wieder mehr mitfahren.


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Januar 2008)

Hi Ladies,
schön das ihr ohne mich zurecht gekommen seid.Ich durfte gestern arbeiten.
Habe heute eine kleine Runde von 36km gedreht.
Ich hoffe am kommenden Sa wieder dabbay zu sein und werde mich am freitagabend wieder hier melden.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (20. Januar 2008)

sorry zum 1000sten mal, hat nicht sollen sein. bin dafür hier im dunkeln 2 stunden im regen um den köppel gezockelt. nächsten samstag weiß ich noch nicht....

die gute alte feierabendrunde gibts im winter nicht, oder?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (21. Januar 2008)

licht ist am start, glühende bremsscheiben brauch ich höchstens um euch nicht hinten drauf zu fahren 

wollt ja nur wissen, ob es die kleine tour mittwochs noch gibt oder diese der dunkelheit zum opfer gefallen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (21. Januar 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> licht ist am start, glühende bremsscheiben brauch ich höchstens um euch nicht hinten drauf zu fahren
> 
> wollt ja nur wissen, ob es die kleine tour mittwochs noch gibt oder diese der dunkelheit zum opfer gefallen ist




Hi Pogomän,

die Mittwochsrunde gibt es erst wieder bei mehr Licht von oben......

z.Zt. fährt die Woche jeder wie er gerade kann.....

...aber Samstags sind noch Plätze frei  ....du wirst vermißt....


----------



## BrexbachG. (23. Januar 2008)

....und wie sieht es am Samstag aus ??.....bitte mal melden wer kommt....wenn Interesse besteht könnten wir ja mal nach Nickenich zur Wade fahren....die Starten um 1330h..... ?? laßt mal euren Senf dazu ab...und guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4413276#post4413276

Treffpunkt wäre dann vorher um 1300h in Sayn am Schloß(mit Auto!!)



Für die Woche darauf, Karnevals Samstag, haben sich ja schon einige LadyBoyBiker angesagt.....


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Januar 2008)

Hi Ladies,
morgen Sayn sayn 13:00 am Schaloß


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Januar 2008)

wieso Hauptling?


Halt!!!!!!!!!!!              Zurück!!!!!!!


Also morgen dann um 13:00Uhr mit dem Auto am Schloß und dann weiter nach Nickenich wo Mc Wade uns zum See führt. OK??????


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Januar 2008)

*Nickenich wir kommen !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Januar 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> bin dabbay, nur wo steht noch nicht fest. Hatten mal vor (u.a. Tosche) nach Nickenich (Laacher See) rüber zu machen.
> 
> kannst ja schon mal nen Visum für die andere Rheinseite beantragen...
> was is mit dir.



ÄÄhm,neee jetzt? Brauch ich da echt ein Visum? Ich hab meine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung verbummelt .


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. Januar 2008)

......also doch in den See.....


nochmal für alle     *1300 h Schloß Sayn mit Auto 
                                            Start Nickenich 1345 h Sportplatz *

bis moje...

@Müslimän:   kommste vorher nach Sayn oder direkt nach Nickenich??wegen evtl. gemeinsam Transport und .......

[email protected]üslimän......Guide??nööö.....dann....bis moje in Nickenich....1345 h Sportplatz...


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. Januar 2008)

zuu güüütich........alle morgen in Nickenich......???????........


----------



## xmichelx (26. Januar 2008)

Moin,

ich bin heute leider nicht dabei.

Michel


----------



## BrexbachG. (26. Januar 2008)

......da haste aber was verpaßt !!

Ne Schöne Tour am Laacher See mit 8 Mann. Nette Truppe, hat gut gepaßt!

Mit den Nickenicher und Andernacher Bikern werden wir sicher öfter mal ne gemeinsame Tour folgen lassen....hier und dort....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (26. Januar 2008)

habe heute den Termin für das nächste MTB Event im Westerwald festgemacht.
20.-21.06 auf dem Sportgelände in Roßbach / WW
Ingo


----------



## [email protected] (26. Januar 2008)

@ BrexbachG
Waren in Nickenich die Tarantulas dabei? Michel,Martin,Simon,Marc usw


----------



## Mischbaeck (27. Januar 2008)

Wie ich sehe, hat es euch bei den Herren vom anderen Ufer gefallen! Hoffe ich bin bis nächstes We wieder Fit und dabei. Evtl auch mit weiblicher Begleitung!
Gr. Mischbaeck


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. Januar 2008)

....ja ja.....da werden sich die anderen Mädels freuen.... 

@Ingo: Tarantulas haben wir keine gesehen....ich weis aber auch nicht wirklich wie das Seeungeheur von Loch Laach heißt... 
die Damen vom anderen Ufer heißen Schosch, Dirk, Chris, Rouven und Thomas glaube ich....


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Januar 2008)

...da lass ich mich aber mal am kommenden Samstag überraschen.
Hoffentlich gibt das nicht auch so eine Enttäuschung wie beim Müsli.
Ok,der hat dann Traubenzucker als Ersatz mitgebracht.

20.6. und 21.6. sind wir dann in Roßbach? Nicht das Roßbach an der Wied 
sondern hier im schönen Westerwald.7km von Steimel.

Und nächsten Samstag simmer wieder dabbay in Sayn 13:00 am Schloß


----------



## Dicke Wade (27. Januar 2008)

@mischbeak: die auf dem foto? dann komm ich auch


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Januar 2008)

ich glaub so sieht mischbaeck ohne Trikot aus


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. Januar 2008)

Untertitel:      Laacher See *Ungeheuer*   !!! paßt besser


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Januar 2008)

und du könntest mal deine Schuhe reinigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (27. Januar 2008)

Bei gutem Wetter AAAAAAAAA

bei mäßigem Wetter BBBBBBBBB

sind das schwammi Wadis.....


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Januar 2008)

von mir aus  A
aber 65km von 13:00 - 17:00 Uhr ist schon stramm
Je nach Gruppengröße zu stramm
außerdem war Mallendarer Bachtal doppelt.


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Januar 2008)

hätt ich doch nur nich das Traubenzucker vom Müsli genommen


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Januar 2008)




----------



## Mischbaeck (28. Januar 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> @mischbeak: die auf dem foto? dann komm ich auch



Leider nicht! aber ihre Schwester


----------



## Mischbaeck (28. Januar 2008)

War eben nochmal beim Artzt, bin leider immer noch Krank hoffe aber sehr, das ich bis Samstag wieder richtig fit bin und dabbay sayn kann (mit Begleitung).

Und noch was, haltet mich bitte nicht für verrückt! (Aber es kommt bei den Mädels gut an.) Mache am Samstag, den 09.02.2008 nen Tupperabend bei mir vieleicht hat ja der ein oder andere von euch lusst oder und seine Frau. vorbeizukomen. Oder braucht noch was, kann ich dann mitbestellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (28. Januar 2008)

Moin.

Habe nun meinen Februar Dienstplan: Kein einziger Samstag fray...
Vor März bin ich leider nicht dabay.
Unter der Woche habe ich allerdings gut Zeit was zu tun, um mit Euch mithalten zu können.

Habe vorhin die erste Runde auf dem neuen Stahlross mit den großen Rädern gemacht.
Ist ziemlich genial das 29er, nur das Singelspeedfahren ist mir vermutlich zu krass. Werds morgen nochmal mit Klickies probieren und danach vermutlich doch wenigstens nen Umwerfer usw. dranbauen.

Bis bald!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (28. Januar 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> War eben nochmal beim Artzt, bin leider immer noch Krank hoffe aber sehr, das ich bis Samstag wieder richtig fit bin und dabbay sayn kann (mit Begleitung).
> 
> Und noch was, haltet mich bitte nicht für verrückt! (Aber es kommt bei den Mädels gut an.) Mache am Samstag, den 09.02.2008 nen Tupperabend bei mir vieleicht hat ja der ein oder andere von euch lusst oder und seine Frau. vorbeizukomen. Oder braucht noch was, kann ich dann mitbestellen!



nein es kommt bei den mädels nicht gut an  es besteht höchstens ein zusammenhang mit dem wunsch der frauen nach einem schwulen besten freund  

samstag weiß ich echt nicht ob ich dabbay bin, karneval und klausuren vorbei..... 
die woche drauf bin ich allerdings dabei! versprochen


----------



## xmichelx (28. Januar 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Was geht am Samstag?
> Rookies dabby?
> 
> Schlage folgenden Trip vor:
> ...



Die Variante A kann ich zur Zeit nicht fahren. Zu wenig Training.

Bei der 2. Strecke stoße ich dann auf hinzu und fahre mit euch hoch zum Köppel. Dann brauche ich den Dachträger nicht auf Auto zu schnallen.
Können ja mal schauen, was die Mehrheit dazu sagt.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (28. Januar 2008)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Die Variante A kann ich zur Zeit nicht fahren. Zu wenig Training.
> 
> Bei der 2. Strecke stoße ich dann auf hinzu und fahre mit euch hoch zum Köppel. Dann brauche ich den Dachträger nicht auf Auto zu schnallen.
> Können ja mal schauen, was die Mehrheit dazu sagt.



schließe mich dem michel an. ich saß seit anfang november insgesamt vllt 2 stunden aufm rad, das gibt auf keinen fall einen  köppel wäre ok denk ich


----------



## DW77 (29. Januar 2008)

wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe wäre ich für variante B 

und würde euch von Montabaur aus entgegen kommen oder mich mi michel und Pogo treffen und dann zu euch stoßen. Vorausgesetzt ich muss nicht arbeiten :-(

Wegen der Tupperwaresache schließe ich mich'm Pogo an 
denn wenn man als Mann dahin geht ist "nur gucken nicht anfassen" angesagt *fg

mfg
Dirk


----------



## Mischbaeck (30. Januar 2008)

Hey also zu der Tupperware mache das ja nicht um eine Freundin zu bekommen! Die habe ich ja schon (ist übrigens Tupperberaterin und macht den Abend). Meine ja nur das Männer, die für Haushalt intresse zeigen, bei den meisten Frauen einen Pluspunkt haben und das hat nichts mit der aussicht auf einen neuen besten Schwulen Freund zu tun!

Aber das das ist glaube ich das falsche Forum für sich über sowas zu unterhalten, wir sind doch alle nur wegen dem einen hier, oder?
Also mir geht es schon besser wie anfangs der Woche, denke und hoffe das ich bis zum Samstag den Virus im Griff habe und dabbay sayn kann!

Kenne beide Strecken noch nicht, da ich ja erst es dritte mal mitfahre überlasse die Entscheidung euch. Ihr Habt das bis jetzt immer gut hinbekommen!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (30. Januar 2008)

mach dir nichts draus, meine freundin ist auch tuppertante 

zur zeit siehts so aus, dass ich diesen samstag wohl doch schon mitfahren kann


----------



## flyfisher (31. Januar 2008)

Hey Müsli,

genial, die Idee mit den "Tupper-Tipps-für-Biker". Das Thema ist ausbaufähig und genau unser Niveau. (Ihr ernsthaften T-Vertreter nehmts bitte NICHT persönlich)

Ausserdem meintest Du vermutlich, dass man(n) "Punkte" sammeln muss, ehe man(n) das gute Geschirr verwendet...

Habe eben übrigens die dritte Tour auf dem ungefederten-ein-gang-29er-Stahlross gemacht.
Mit Klickies läuft das schon alles sehr viel besser, Ausfallenden für nen Umwerfer werden wohl trotzdem dranmüssen - oder ich brauche sehr dicke Beine

Viel Spaß am Samstag


----------



## Dicke Wade (1. Februar 2008)

hey, bei euch macht nicht nur das fahren spass, auch das lesen hier in forum ist sehr witzig.
bis dann mal
Berry


----------



## Mischbaeck (1. Februar 2008)

Hi wer will denn nun Morgen alles dabay sayn in sayn? 
Steht doch noch 13:00 h treffen am Schloss, oder? 
Wenn nicht's mehr abgesagt, verschoben wird oder sonstige Änderungen sind, bin ich ich dabay!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo ihr Dupperware Hyänenbiker lol:...habt ihr wieder ein Opfer zerfleischt ..??.. 

*Morgen 1300 h am Schloß Sayn sayn.*

Den Wetterbericht ignorieren wir wie immer, denn ab 1300 h am Schloß wird das Wetter fahrbar sayn!!!.....wie immer !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Es wird aufgrund der nicht 100 %tigen Bedingungen wohl auf die kleinere Runde hinauslaufen....außerdem kann dann unser "Lazarett" mit den "fußkranken" Gelegenheitsbikern auch dazustoßen....einen Treffpunkt müßten wir noch verabreden.... 

Wie wäre es mit 1345 h auf dem Keramikmuseum-Parkplatz in Grenzhausen für Pogo, Michel und DW77 ??

also bitte mal um Feedback und für morgen nicht die Nerven verlieren, das wetter wird schon...alle anderen, *1300 h Schloß Sayn *.

...kommt denn der Paddie auch mal wieder mit ???? und der Markus Sprungmonkey...und der Adler Peter?????????????


----------



## xmichelx (1. Februar 2008)

Servus zusammen,

Treffpunkt in Höhr ist von mir aus OK.

Wetter ist mir Morgen mal total egal, ich will biken und so langsam mal wieder in Form kommen. 

Also ich werde Morgen dabei sayn.


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Februar 2008)

...schmutziges Geschirr schimmelt nicht,wenn man es in eine Tuppadose steckt und einfriert.
Ich suche da noch eine Dose in der sich meine gesamte schmutzige Wäsche ,die sich bei meiner wöchentlichen Auswärtstätigkeit ansammelt,frisch hält.

Hi Leutz,
habe eine sehr beschissene Woche hinter mir und auf morgen gar kein Bock.
Ich entscheide aber morgen ganz kurzfristig.
Wäre dann für Dose B.

@müsli
geniale Ideen von dir,ich glaub ich adoptiere dich


----------



## Mischbaeck (1. Februar 2008)

Hey also verabschiede mich für heute und schaue morgen früh nochmal rein! Also  dann bis Morgen!


----------



## DW77 (1. Februar 2008)

hallo,

ich muss es leider morgen Spontan entscheiden :-/

Aber wenn bin ich um viertel vor zwei oder vielleicht schon um 13:45 Uhr am Museum.

Sag dann morgen  bescheid

mfg
Dirk


----------



## BrexbachG. (1. Februar 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Hey also verabschiede mich für heute und schaue morgen früh nochmal rein! Also  dann bis Morgen!



....aber vergiß nicht die Damenmannschaft mitzubringen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

@SuperAndy : vergiß die Scheißwoche....morgen ist ein anderer Tag


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Februar 2008)

schaun ma mal.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (1. Februar 2008)

wenn ichs schaffe bin ich um 13 uhr am schloss

@thorsten: ich müsste mir dann bei dir mal ne dämpferpumpe besorgen, meine sind nach den monaten jetzt fast leer^^


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Februar 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> wenn ichs schaffe bin ich um 13 uhr am schloss
> 
> @thorsten: ich müsste mir dann bei dir mal ne dämpferpumpe besorgen, meine sind nach den monaten jetzt fast leer^^





 

Die ...??? 






....du alter LadyBoy....hab' ich's doch gewußt.....

....und schön warm anziehen, aufm Köppel werden SchneeFotos gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (2. Februar 2008)

Hey ihr Leute wollte nur mal vorbeischauen ob ihr wirklich fahrt und ich die schneeketten auf's Rad packen muss! Tosche habe gelesen das sich da jemand ne dämpferpumpe von dir ausleihen möchte, würde mich dem gerne anschließen kannst du die mit zum schloss bringen? Im Vorfeld vielen Dank.
Hoffe das sich die Damenmannschaft bei dem Wetter auch raustraut werde sie gleich mal wecken!


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. Februar 2008)

Hab die Damen Mannschaft geweckt und sie freut sich und wir sind dabbay um eins in sayn!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Februar 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]
 So sieht es bei mir aus.Köppel liegt nochmal 250m höher.....
Gestern abend im Oberwesterwald bei Rennerod und Haiger sah es genauso aus.
Trotzdem wünsche ich viel Spass.
Ihr könnt ja mit Tuppadosen ins Tal gleiten oder alla Mann mit der "Plane"
Hätte gerne Fotos


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. Februar 2008)

selbst in höhr liegt relativ viel schnee....ich freu mich auf den köppel


----------



## xmichelx (2. Februar 2008)

Moin,

kurzer Wetterbericht aus Ransbach: hier liegt 5 cm Schnee !!  Der Köppel ruft, ich höre ihn ganz laut.
Bin um 13:45 Uhr in Höhr am Parkplatz bei RASTAL.  Vergesst mich nicht !!


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. Februar 2008)

hey es scheint ja doch noch männer zugeben und nicht nur warmduscher! Freue mich tierisch aif das Schneetreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Februar 2008)

..geile Aussichten.....freue mich schon auf die Schneefahrt !!

...am besten alle mal die Handys einstecken.....damit wir uns auch wirklich alle treffen.....und keiner verlorengeht.....

....bis gleich

@Mischgebäck + Pogo: vor 1300h bei mir vorbeikommen
dem Mischa habe ich meine Tel.Nr. gemailt.....RUF MiCH An !!


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Februar 2008)

...wie immer eine super Tour heute.....bei dem Wetter mit 8 Mann äähhh incl. Frau....ist schon nicht schlecht.

Aufm Köppel waren mindestens 10 cm Schnee und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht......und die Zeh-Wärmer vom MüsliMän sind der Hammer....ich habe fast Schweißfüße bekommen !! Nix kalt !!! Schweißfuß !!! ....Hammer !!

Unsere beiden Neuen werden hoffentlich demnäx wieder mit in die Brex fahren !! Hat prima gepaßt !!

...und falls es auch Bikerinnen gibt die hier heimlich im Forum lesen...say gesagt: ihr sayt willkommen.....damit unsere Lady nicht so alleine ist...

 .....und die Städter wissen jetzt auch wieso man im Westerwald Winterreifen fährt.....






...schöne Karnevalstage.....und nächsten Samtag in alter Frische...gleicher Ort, gleiche Zeit.


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. Februar 2008)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen mir war zwar zum schluss richtig Kalt und nass aber jetzt wo ich im trockenen warmen bin, einfach nur geil hat irre spaß gemacht und die Landschaft war herlich!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. Februar 2008)

jepp hat sehr sehr viel spaß gemacht mal wieder  auch wenn ich gern länger mitgefahren wäre^^


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. Februar 2008)

Hast echt was verpasst am Köppel! Die mühen haben sich gelohnt, aber langsam anfangen und dann bist du ruckzuck wieder fit!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. Februar 2008)

joa klar, wie xmichelx heute auch schon passend meinte: wenn man erstmal fit war kommt man da relativ zügig wieder dran. trotzdem ärgerlich beim einzigen schnee diesen winter


----------



## Gammelkind (2. Februar 2008)

die dame gibt es jetzt auch im forum
war kalt nass aber schön
bin demnächst wieder dabei
die sahne war übrigens echt legga


----------



## DW77 (2. Februar 2008)

So meine Füße sindauch wieder aufgetaut .
Bin froh doch noch gefahren zu sein denn die Sonne war bei dem Schnee echt schön.

Naja bin noch nie so langsam den Köppel runtergefahren aber war mal ne erfahrung.

und das Weizen war echt gut und ein spitzen Service in dieser Hütte  *lol

mfg
Dirk


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Februar 2008)

.....is zwar nichts was mit dem biken zu tun hat......aber geil isses trotzdem.....




3 : 0  gewonnen !!!!!!!!!







   forever !!!!!!!!

zu güütichhhhhhhhh


----------



## xmichelx (4. Februar 2008)

Mensch, das war ne tolle Tour am Samstag im Schnee.

Hier die beweg(end)(t)en Bilder dazu:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HesLpDQgrQ0

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwANfsjxE3U

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1yoqoNRanEU

Danke an Viktor !!

Bis Samstag,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma899 (6. Februar 2008)

Hi,wenn mich mein Vater fahren kann bin ich am Samstag auch dabei!! Wohin solls denn gehen??


----------



## DW77 (6. Februar 2008)

mmmh 

gammel und Tupperware??? wie passt das denn???

denke Tupperware konserviert alles 


aaber wir wollten ja uns nur noch aufs biken konzentrieren 

mfg
Dirk


----------



## ma899 (6. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub wenn ich einen Vorschlag mache könnt ihr danach noch nen marathon laufen^^!!
Wenn es in der gegend wäre könnte ich ja auf schließen.


----------



## ma899 (8. Februar 2008)

Hi,wo gehts denn diese Woche nun hin??


----------



## xmichelx (8. Februar 2008)

Servus Leutz,

ich muss morgen leider früher zum Biken starten und kann daher nicht mit euch touren.
Aber das Wetter wird uns wieder verwöhnen.

Grüße,
Michel


----------



## DW77 (8. Februar 2008)

So dank dem Hr. Bierenfeld aus Holler kann ich morgen mitfahren. Da ich mein Bike morgen um halb elf abholen kann*so sieht es bis jetzt zuminsest aus.

Ne Einkehr ist immer gut, obwohl ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir noch schnell die Überschuhe  zu kaufen damit es nicht wieder so kalt wird an den Füßen 


Strecke wüsste ich jetzt keine aber bin da sehr Flexibel....

Also wenn ich mein Bike wiederbekomme werde  ich um 13h in Sayn sayn

Dirk


----------



## DW77 (8. Februar 2008)

@ michel: wann fährst du denn schon los ?


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. Februar 2008)

hallo Mädels,
morgen wie immer *1300h Schloß Sayn *

...aufgrund des super Wetters sollten wir ne Strecke wählen wo wir auch was von der Sonne haben..... ......vielleicht läßt sich bei dem Wetter der FidelJoe herauslocken.....evtl...ein kleiner Abstecher an die sonnige Wied..??....denkt euch mal was schönes für morgen aus....


----------



## ma899 (8. Februar 2008)

Sorry leute hab gerade erfahren das mich mein vater nit fahren kann  Euch aber viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DW77 (8. Februar 2008)

wir können ja gucken ob wir dein bike bei mir noch reinbekommen dann hol ich dich in raba ab ????

versuchen können wir eszumindest


----------



## Mischbaeck (8. Februar 2008)

Hey ihr Leutz Gammelkind und ich können Morgen leider nicht dabbay sayn in sayn!
Hoffe aber das wir nächstes We wieder am Start sayn können.


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Februar 2008)

so,
bin seit ner halben std dahaym.
und morgen um 1300 in Sayn sayn


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (8. Februar 2008)

werd morgen nicht können, hab ne familienfeier meiner freundin vergessen  bin die woche aber fleißig gefahren und befinde mich auf dem weg der besserung


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Februar 2008)

@pogo 
bist aber ein schlechter Vergesser, sonst könnteste ja morgen dabbay sayn
sehe ich dich in diesem Jahr noch einmal live?

@gute Vergesser und TuppaFetis
morgen an Lahn-Rhein-Mosel-Wied-Nister-Sieg?
Wer ist eigentlich Mörtl?Kommt der morgen auch?Hat der nen Mischer dabbay?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (8. Februar 2008)

ich wurde leider dran erinnert, sonst hätt ichs nochmal probiert...

letzte woche hättste mich sehen können, wie ich euch allen davon gefahren bin B-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (8. Februar 2008)

du bist doch letzte Woche nur 30% der Stercke gefahren und die war nur bergab


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (8. Februar 2008)

ich bin halt intelligent und strenge mich nicht unnötig an


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Februar 2008)

hast bestimmt nach dieser langen Pause 2Zentner und ein Doppelkinn wie der mit dem weißen..und roten...


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (8. Februar 2008)

also jetzt übetreibste aber! so schlimm ist es bei weitem noch nicht


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Februar 2008)

hab dich halt lange nicht gesehen und die Fotos sowie Filmchen sind etwas unvorteilhaft für dich aufgenommen.Dann muß ich mal diem 16:9 ausschalten.

....aaaah,es geht doch 
macht direkt einen schlanken Fuß.

Doch der mit dem weißen...und roten.... sieht noch genauso aus


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Februar 2008)

ich glaube,wenn der baden möchte dann braucht der nur eine Tasse Wasser und die Wanne ist voll

PSSSSST:
böse Zungen behaupten das die Felgen an seinem weißen ..aus den Felgen des alten Tatras gedrechselt wurden,um die Belastung zu bestehen.Das sind scho statische Wunder diese Felgen.
Wollte er nicht vorn eine 2.Bremsscheibe montieren?(ich hätt da noch eine vom Unimog)

genug gelästert
bye,bye


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (8. Februar 2008)

wanne? nennt man behältnisse dieser größe noch wanne oder schon pool?


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Februar 2008)

ich meine ein 3m Brett gesehen zu haben...muß Pool gewesen sein


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (9. Februar 2008)

3m brett? mit schwerlastaufzug?


----------



## DW77 (9. Februar 2008)

Morgen.
Denke heute wird es richtig gediegen denn ich sitz grad mit Kaffee auf der Couch und kann kaum was sehen vor Sonne im Gesicht 

Nur noch Bike holen und dann gehts los

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (9. Februar 2008)

.........ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh wie ist das Schön................




[email protected] Waschweiber .............


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Februar 2008)

wat issn dat fürn Emblem?Pleitegeier?
Kommt FiedelJoe heute auch?

@müsli
es soll Leute geben die für den Sicherheitszustand auf deutschen Straßen mitverantwortlich sind,die sich ein Canyon zugelegt haben.Unverantwortlich!!!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

bin heut auch in Sayn am Start....

Tourvorschlag:  Oberbieber - Melsbach - Wiedtal - Rengsdorf - Schwanneteich - Anhausen - Sayn


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Februar 2008)

Tourvorschlag angenommen


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Februar 2008)

meinst du den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mit dem weißen...und roten...?


----------



## DW77 (9. Februar 2008)

Soo Bike ist shon im Auto, Überschuhe liegen auch bereit

kann ja dann losgehen .

Kenn die Tour nicht aber hört sich echt gut an bis gleich dann

Dirk


----------



## Radkraxler (9. Februar 2008)

Während ihr bestimmt noch in die Pedale knufft sitze ich schon geduscht daheim vorm Computer.
War für mich ne aufschlussreiche Tour heut; hat mir doch meinen "Trainingszustand" (darf ich das überhaupt so nennen) dramatisch vorgeführt!
Werde aber daran arbeiten und es dann noch mal versuchen!
Hoffe ich hab euch nicht zu viel Zeit gekostet.

Es grüßt aus Gladbach
Lutz


----------



## BrexbachG. (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo Kraxl Lutz,
wir haben in Monrepos noch ein Weizen gelutscht und ein wenig in der Sonne gestanden.....war ne schöne Tour ca. 45 km 800 hm....

Wenn du wieder fit bist kommste öfter mal mit ! ...du weißt ja wo du uns findest....bist willkommen.


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Februar 2008)

war mal wieder eine absolut gut gelungene Tour heute.
Bestes Wetter,Super Strecke,Wege waren zT matschig aber ohne Schmutzbleche gut fahrbar





[/URL][/IMG]


übrigens hat Müsli morgen sayn 1-jähriges bei den Saynern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (9. Februar 2008)

Hey scheine ja ganz schön viel verpasst zu haben! Habe aber fest vor das Morgen nachzuholen, vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere lust, Morgen noch mal das Rad zu quälen?
Dachte so an eien Start um 13:00 im schönen Harschbach am Gemeinschaftshaus!!!


----------



## Mischbaeck (10. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen und konnte sich schon jemand begeistern, für heute?
Das weter ist ja super!


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Februar 2008)

ich heut nix


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. Februar 2008)

"_übrigens hat Müsli morgen sayn 1-jähriges bei den Saynern_"



ja....da war doch aber noch jemand der mit dem Müslimän gestartet ist ....den haben wir schon lange nicht mehr gesehen......*PÄÄÄÄDDDDDIIIIIEEEEE*..........

..und hat schon jemand was gehört ob die beiden ne Party geben..??????


----------



## Mischbaeck (10. Februar 2008)

Party, Wo?
bin dabbay!!!


----------



## Mischbaeck (10. Februar 2008)

Hey Müsli sollen wir uns gleich im sayntal Treffen würde dann heute auch das rennrad nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (15. Februar 2008)

Hey Leute wollte mal wissen was mit morgen ist?

Ob 13:00h in sayn sayn 

oder

Ob 13:00h in ... sayn

oder

Ob 13:00h in garnix sayn?


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. Februar 2008)

Keiner da?


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Februar 2008)

....wir warten noch auf den SuperAndy....oder kennst du die Strecke auch...?

Dann können wir es offiziell machen..


Puderbacher Land von Staymel nach Urbach, Willroth, Steigermühle, Grenzbachtal, Wied, Staymel...ca. 45 km....


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. Februar 2008)

wo genau soll es hergehn? (hab die mail nicht mehr)


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. Februar 2008)

kenne da ne strecke, aber ob es genau die selbe ist kann ich nicht sagen! Aber wenn der Andreas nich kann können wir uns ja dann auch in harschbach treffen!


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2008)

bin daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. Februar 2008)

hey und Morgen Dabbay?


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2008)

von mir aus gerne ab Staymel die PuderbacherLandTour über Raubach,UrbacherWald,Willroth,StaygerMühle,Grenzbachtal,Seelbach,Staymel

13:00Uhr Marktplatz in Staymel

@mischbäck
ich bijn auch dabbay


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2008)

ich lass euch doch nicht alleine in meinem Wald


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. Februar 2008)

würde dann in Raubach auf euch warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (15. Februar 2008)

fahrt ihr oben am schützenhaus her oder unten durch den ort?


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> fahrt ihr oben am schützenhaus her oder unten durch den ort?



du hast sowieso Trainingsrückstand und deshalb kannste bestimmt mit dem Bike nach Staymel kommen,oder?

ansonsten kommen wir am Schützenhaus vorbei.
und du?


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Februar 2008)

....an alle.....morgen     *13 00 h* 

ab *Marktplatz Staymel*.....!!nix Sayn..!!!..........in *Staymel* sayn !!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2008)

ay,ay,käpptn


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. Februar 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> du hast sowieso Trainingsrückstand und deshalb kannste bestimmt mit dem Bike nach Staymel kommen,oder?



Klar kein Thema dann komme ich dahin und zeige dir ab da, wer hier Traingsrückstand hat!


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. Februar 2008)

Muss dann nur mal sehn, ob mich mein 60 watt Hilfsmotor, in Puderbach den Berg hoch bringt!


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Februar 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Muss dann nur mal sehn, ob mich mein 60 watt Hilfsmotor, in Puderbach den Berg hoch bringt!



 ....heißt der Hilfsmotor zufällig Gammelkind ????


@fideljoe...wen du Transport benötigst...bitte melden....


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. Februar 2008)

Nein, die ist Morgen gar nicht dabby!


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> No Stoimel zum Oimel?



???????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Februar 2008)




----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Februar 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> No Stoimel zum Oimel?



?????????????????????????

....Oimel waren früher mal in Gardinen wurden aber mit "AdoGardinen mit der Goldkante" und Dato GardinenWeiß ausgerottet....aber wenn dayne Mama die Gardinen mit Hustensaft auch behandeln konnte......RESPEKT !!!!


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. Februar 2008)

dann sinn ma schon zu viert!


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Februar 2008)

....und wenn der Fideljoe mitkommt  *5*...und wenn der xmichelx den Pogo Arne mitbringt *7*....die Tour kann der POgo gut fahren....keine steilen Berge....und die Stadtratte Jupp ??....lebt die noch ??...der Flyfisher fliegt wieder in der Weltgeschichte rum...auf den brauchen wir nicht zu warten....


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. Februar 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ....und wenn der Fideljoe mitkommt  *5*...und wenn der xmichelx den Pogo Arne mitbringt *7*....die Tour kann der POgo gut fahren....keine steilen Berge....und die Stadtratte Jupp ??....lebt die noch ??...der Flyfisher fliegt wieder in der Weltgeschichte rum...auf den brauchen wir nicht zu warten....



Jupp war doch der mit den Sommerreifen, oder 
Naja haben ja gutes Wetter gemeldet!


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Wenns so voll wird, dann bin ich eher nicht dabei, sonst wirds im Wald zu eng...



äy,net dein Ernst.
Habe extra den Wald für dich gefegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2008)

zB.Wald,Bäume,mich,dich,euch,uns,die anderen,Wasser,Himmel,Sonne,mich,
Ghosti steht mit Zyankali auf  dem Canyon,


----------



## BurgFräulein (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

würde mich morgen gerne mal anschließen.

Ich hoffe ich kann bei der Gruppe mithalten. Wie ich gelesen habe sind auch andere MTLerinnen bei euch am Start.

Ist Staymel=Steimel ? wo ist der Marktplatz ?

LG
BF


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2008)

in Steimel an der Hauptstraße gibt es nur einen großen Platz.
Ist gar nicht zu verfehlen.


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2008)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> würde mich morgen gerne mal anschließen.
> 
> ...



Strecke morgen ist ca. 45 km bei ca. 700 Höhenmeter bergauf ,reine Fahrzeit ca. 2,75 std und recht lustig


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Steimel downtown...
> 
> In Steimel gibt es auch nur eine Straße...



und was für eine .
Die hat es in sich


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Februar 2008)

...mit dem Blutengel aus Ransbach und dem Gammelkind und den anderen Ladyboys haben wir fast schon einen Frauenüberhang.....

....aber say uns willkommen, morgen in Staymel am Marktplatz   1300 h.....


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> hey, gesehen?
> ich war gerade 1300 h(undert)
> 
> mb







ich war mal 1000


----------



## BurgFräulein (15. Februar 2008)

...das scheint hier aber ein witziger Haufen zu sein.


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> und ich bin das Volumen....


du wolltest doch nicht mehr über dein Gewichtsproblem reden


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2008)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> ...das scheint hier aber ein witziger Haufen zu sein.



jep.  nur SchwammiWadi geht zum lachen in den Keller
und wie sieht es mit dir aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2008)




----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


>



das hat dich aber böse erwischt


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2008)

das reicht für heute,
dann bis morgen 1300 in Steimel am Marktplatzz und warm anziehen


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (15. Februar 2008)

oh man mädels 

bin morgen nicht dabbay, muss noch etwas aufholen und mich nach den 200km letzte woche etwas erholen


----------



## xmichelx (16. Februar 2008)

Servus,
ich bin leider nicht dabei, bin schon verplant. Ich hoffe ich kann vor meinem Urlaub noch mal eine nette Runde mit euch drehen.

Viel Spaß !


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2008)

...geh mal zum Friseur,
siehst aus wie ein langhaariger,Müslifressender Bombenleger

Zehenwärmer und Sonnencreme langen




das Bike aber nicht vergessen


----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Februar 2008)

Hey hier war ja gestern noch richtig was los!
Also hier bei mir in fast Steimel ist herlich blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein!
Super Wetter!

Und was ist da schon kälte?


----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Februar 2008)

hey Andreas weißt du ob das ´´BurgFräulein´´ von der Burg in Reichenstein ist?


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2008)

@mischbrot
so ist das im Leben.
Da du in deinem Alter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 schon so früh in die Heia musst,kann es vorkommen das man etwas verpasst

Zu BurgFräulein
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kann ich keine Angaben machen,da mir nicht bekannt
Ich denke das du in ein paar Stunden mehr weißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Februar 2008)

ja ja, aber heute darf ich so lange draußen bleiben bis es dunkel ist!


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2008)

Staymel 9:54 Uhr Sonnenschein soweit das Auge reicht -2,5° im Schatten


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2008)

kommt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



heute auch ?


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2008)

von de Skaylayne


----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Februar 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> von de Skaylayne



nennt man so den waldrant bei euch?


----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Februar 2008)

achso na dann hoffen wir mal das wir da heute nicht runterstürzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Februar 2008)

Was issen eigentlich mit BrexbachG. pennt der noch?


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> nö, das ist die Bordsteinkante an der Mainstreet....



wir haben kein Bordsteine in Staymel,da die Schwalben middem Multivan unterwegs sind


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Was issen eigentlich mit BrexbachG. pennt der noch?


alte Leutz brauchen viel schlaf rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2008)

@mischbrot
mußte bald losfahren wenn du um 1300 in Staymel sein willst


----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Februar 2008)

ach ja 5 min habe ich noch!


----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Februar 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> alte Leutz brauchen viel schlaf rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



Warum bist du denn dann schon wach


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Warum bist du denn dann schon wach


erst mußte mal den Müsli fragen


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> ach ja 5 min habe ich noch!



auf gehts


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2008)

Brexbach ist bestimmt bei Canyon in Ko


----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Februar 2008)

Online isser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Februar 2008)

geh mal Frühstücken!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Online isser!


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. Februar 2008)

...na ihr Waschweiber....spart eure Kräfte lieber für um 1300 h !!

Was ist denn mit dem FidelJoe...??braucht der ne Extraeinladung ?? ich habe schon Transport angeboten....wenn ich die nächsten 15 min. nichts höre..Pech gehabt...da ich wegen Kiddy-Bettruhe dann offline sayn werde....also bitte wenn, dann jetzt...


----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Februar 2008)

Er Lebt


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2008)

fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelden


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. Februar 2008)

.......dann halt nicht.............bis um 1300 h in Staymel !!


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> .......dann halt nicht.............bis um 1300 h in Staymel !!


----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Februar 2008)

so langsam muss ich dann auch los wenn ich pünktlich da sein will


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> so langsam muss ich dann auch los wenn ich pünktlich da sein will



30-35 min schaffste logga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Februar 2008)

so viel traust du mir zu?


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2008)

ich schaffe es in 12min


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2008)

fährst du puderbach über Asphalt bis Staymel?


----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht von der Metzgerei in staymel bis zum Marktplatz!


----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Februar 2008)

weiß noch nicht denke schon!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (16. Februar 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> kommt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid Leute aber pack das zeitlich nicht mehr - ist gestern bischen spät geworden  - wünsch euch viel Spaß  bis demnäxt in Sayn..

@ES-Biker

damke für das Angebot, hab mitlerweile ne AH-Kupplung fehlt nur noch das 2. Kennzeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Februar 2008)

Es war sooooooooooooooooooo schöööööööööööööön!


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. Februar 2008)

.....und wir waren heute auch ganz schön flott unterwegs...






bei SuperWetter ...

....bis demnäx in der Brex.....



@Mischbäck:   du hast email Post !!


----------



## Mischbaeck (17. Februar 2008)

@ Andreas: Kannst du mir Bitte den Tousi, von der wunderschönen gestrigen Tour Schicken!

@ Brex ja habe ich schaue mal was ich tun kann!


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Februar 2008)

dein MAil Postfach ist wie dein Bike-null Pflege
also mach ich es nochmal


----------



## Gammelkind (18. Februar 2008)

wenn sein posteingang mal wieder überfüllt ist könnt ihr es auch an mich schicken
[email protected]


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Februar 2008)

tach Leutz,
was ist mit Samstach?
BikeWetter ist angesagt.
13:00 in Sayn sayn,am Schloß Sayn.
wer ist dann sonst noch da?
Kommts BurgFräulayn auch?Aber diesmal pünktlich sayn.


----------



## BrexbachG. (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo die Damen,

am Samstag simmer widder dabay.....



*13 00 h *  am Schloß Sayn sayn....


nix gootflüschl.....Hardcore !!

...wir können ja dem Müslimän sayne Denzer-Heide Lahn Tour fahren...dann wäre der auch der Führer...für einen Tag..


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Februar 2008)

ok,ich habe da noch ne Dose Hochleistungshaftfett über .
Hab am Sa morgen noch ein Termin,denke aber trotzdem um 1300 in Sayn sayn zu sayn.


----------



## Frank2 (22. Februar 2008)

Servus,

komme aus Selters und würd mich morgen gerne anschließen. 
Die geplanten Touren von Euch, hören sich immer sehr gut an.  

Viele Grüße

Frank


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo Frank2,

Say uns morgen willkommen....von Selters kennst du ja den Weg...immer den Saynbach runter....bis ans Schloß.......1300 h.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (22. Februar 2008)

Hey also zu morgen Gammelkind und ich versuchen dazusein, muss nur morgen Arbeiten und weiß noch nicht wie Lange, vielleicht könnt ihr ja noch bis 5 nach eins warten! Wenn wir bis dahin nicht da sind, kommen wir auch nicht mehr!
Versuchen aber zu kommen. 

Gr. Mischbaeck und Gammelkind


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Februar 2008)

ja das ist doch super,wie sieht es denn im Walde aus? matschig?

@müsli
jetzt weiß ich auch was mich hinten so zwickt


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Februar 2008)

ach,haste noch ein 20 Zoll Bike?
das mit den kleinen Rädern...du weißt schon..das Puki


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Februar 2008)

fly auch da?

der weiß daoch gar net mehr wie herum man aufm Sattel sitzt


----------



## flyfisher (22. Februar 2008)

Nee morgen iss immer noch nicht. 
Habe mich heute erst vier Stunden lang StIMulieren lassen und darf morgen bis 1505 nochmal damit ich dann noch flexibler eingesetzt werden kann... Das neue vollkommen rigide (hart und groß ist gut) 29er ist derzeit zum 1X9 69er mutiert und lechszt nach einer Tour mit Euch... (Ah ja!)

Falls die Wettervorhersage für Peniche zu schlecht ist, bin ich am nächsten Samstag dabay, ansonsten wirklich im März vermutlich definitiv... 

Ich vermisse Euch ja so!
Wirklich.
Ehrlich.


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Februar 2008)

Hi Flyfisher !!

Wäre schön noch mal mit dir ne Runde zu drehen....

..wenn es dein Dienstplan wieder zuläßt rechnen wir mit dir.....verdammt lang her......

@GammelMischa: Wenn ihr *auf jeden Fall kommt *warten wir auch ein paar Minuten länger auf Euch, wenn wir wissen daß ihr kommt!!

und der Frank2 aus Selters ist doch auch dabay oder ?????

....und die Abstinenzler...??? Pogomän......xmichel.......paddie......sommerreifenjupp......wildekerleaus müllem....der sprungmonkey markus....und der fideljoe ???.......und wen hab ich vergessen ....????.....seit ihr alle immer noch im Winterschlaf ?????

Ich freue mich auf ne schöne Tour moggän und der Müslimän ist nach 63 Jahren doch noch mal Führer für einen Tag....

Bis morgen 13 00 h am Schloß.


----------



## DW77 (22. Februar 2008)

hallo

Ich kann morgen nich dabay sayn in sayn :-( Aber für nächste Woche sieht es gut aus. Viel Spass euch 
mfg
Dirk


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Februar 2008)

was issn nu mit Arne?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




fidel könnte auch noch etwas an Kondition gebrauchen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wetter für morgen


----------



## sulibats (22. Februar 2008)

Ich bin morgen auch wieder dabei...





 Ne, nur ein Scherz, aber in 3-4 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank2 (23. Februar 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen. Es fahren auch noch andere aus dem WW mit.
> Vielleicht bis morgen



Moin Moin,

Westerwälder ist doch das Höchste was man als Mensch werden kann!  

13:00 Uhr simmer dabay.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Februar 2008)

...da hste schon recht.Nur bei der Auswahl deiner Bikemarke hast du Defizite.
Man kann aber auch nicht alles haben.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

bin gestern extra früh ins Bettchen damit ich heut pünktlich um 1300 Uhr 
in Sayn dabbay sayn kann


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Februar 2008)

so,habe meinen Termin absolviert und bin auch um 1300 dabbay

gut das fidel kommt,denn der kann mir mal den BunnyHopp mit meinem Puki XT zeigen. Du darfst den Sattel auch tiefer stellen


----------



## xmichelx (23. Februar 2008)

Servus, ich bin gerade beim Kofferpacken. Nächste Woche geht es ab nach Thailand in Urlaub. Komme erst Ostern wieder zurück. Bis dahin ist leider nix mit Biken. 
Wie soll ich da nur Kondition aufbauen. Alles Mist.

Sehen uns dann im April.

Bis denne,
Michel


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (23. Februar 2008)

ich habs total vergessen 

fahre unter der woche aber zur zeit auch zuviel um samstags großartig motiviert zu sein^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (23. Februar 2008)

...na das war doch wieder ein besonderer Ritt heute....es wird halt nie langweilig.....und wenn der Ben bald wieder da ist ....find ich gut....

der Pogomän fährt halt jetzt lieber alleine als mit uns .....selber Schuld.... 

..und er XMichelx fährt ohne sayne Freundin nach Thailand in Urlaub....um sich die tollen Tempel anzuschauen.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                   biken nur aufer Rikscha...hinten drauf natürlich....







...schönen Urlaub !!!!!!!!!   

Nächste Woche wäre eine Tour ohne Pannen schön !! Heute wäre uns fast das Material ausgegangen.....4 Platten ein Rittberger....bei sechs Mann kein schlechter Schnitt......


----------



## Frank2 (23. Februar 2008)

Sind ja fast alle wieder versammelt.
Schöne Tour und eine lustige Truppe.
Mit Technikworkshop und Stunteinlage. 
Man bekommt gut was geboten.


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Februar 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> ich habs total vergessen
> 
> fahre unter der woche aber zur zeit auch zuviel um samstags großartig motiviert zu sein^^


Immer ehrlich bleiben.Traust dich nicht mitzufahren 


Was war denn das für eine Tour heute?
Erst dicke Reifen mit Schlamm dann 4x Reifen ganz dünn ohne Luft und ein RedBull (der verleiht Flügel) und immer war ein Canyon oder ein Canyonbesitzer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 beteiligt  
GHOST war 2x Retter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in allerletzter Sekunde .

Frank2 hat heute den richtigen Eindruck unserer Truppe erhalten.Bestimmt hat er schon sein Canyon von der Rheinbrücke gestoßen


----------



## BurgFräulein (23. Februar 2008)

....na da waren heute wohl nicht nur die Witze platt.....das laß ich mir das nächste mal nicht entgehen......


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Februar 2008)

Witz?
sieht so ein Witz aus?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@Colt Seavers





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Februar 2008)

[/url][/IMG]



rechter Weg only for CANYON (ein weißes mit....)


----------



## Deleted 56720 (24. Februar 2008)

Morgähn,

was macht den unser Colt Seavers ? ob er die Nacht gut überstanden hat??

Ich weis jetzt welchen Stunt er uns vorführen wollte...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZcz9-bOlb0&feature=related  

@Andreas der mit dem Kreuz
Danke nochmal für den Schlauch - bekommste näxtmal gewaschen zurück


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Februar 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> @Andreas der mit dem Kreuz
> Danke nochmal für den Schlauch - bekommste näxtmal gewaschen zurück



aber mach die alte Luft vorher raus


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Februar 2008)

...um 0400 schon auf der Rolle?

Klitschko hat aber auch einen harten Tag.
Der boxt schon wieder.guckst du rtl


----------



## flyfisher (24. Februar 2008)

Hey MüsliKlitschko,
Ostern ist in etwa 3 Wochen und nicht im April...

Thayland ist eine Reise Wert.
Bitte an mich denken bay:
Yam Woon Sen, Tom Ka Gai, Tiger Prawns, Satay - alles mit Singha.
Gegrillte Grillen oder Skorpione mit nem Bierchen sind auch nett.
TukTuk (selber-fahren ist nur eine Preisfrage) mit Staubschutzmaske gehört dazu.
Und die sehr entspannten Thays geniessen.
Viel Spaß Michel!

Die Wettervorhersage ist ok und am Mittwoch gehts endlich wieder ne Woche nach Portugal ans Meer. Vor dem Herbst findet sonts eh kein Urlaub statt.
Wir sehen uns also hoffentlich wieder am 15.03!

Bis dahin habt Ihr wohl alle Platten und Ketten geflickt.
Und versucht bitte nicht weiter Ryan Leech nachzuahmen - der Typ ist zu gut. ("The Collective" oder "Roam" kann ich gerne "ausleihen" oder so...)

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (26. Februar 2008)

...der MischGebäck ist der Herr der Schläuche.....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (27. Februar 2008)

ich bin dafür der herr des schlauchs


----------



## BrexbachG. (28. Februar 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> ich bin dafür der herr des schlauchs





.... ....wir rechnen am Samstag mit Dir, SchlauchFreak........wie hieß der Werbespruch von Y-Reisen...??.....Beweis dir selbst, was in dir steckt...

in diesem Sinne....bis 



Samstag      *1300 h * am Schloß Sayn sayn....


----------



## Thailandfahrer (29. Februar 2008)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Servus, ich bin gerade beim Kofferpacken. Nächste Woche geht es ab nach Thailand in Urlaub. Komme erst Ostern wieder zurück. Bis dahin ist leider nix mit Biken.
> Wie soll ich da nur Kondition aufbauen. Alles Mist.
> 
> Sehen uns dann im April.
> ...



Na wo geht es denn hin in Thailand ?

Sollest Du nach Chiang Mai (Nordthailand) kommen, kannste Dich ja mal melden. Hier hat's so viele MTBler und Routen in den BErgen das da sicher ein paar nette Routen mit Thais zusammen gefahren werden können. Anbieter Downhills gibts auch, aber mit dem Auto rauf ? Naja ...  
Aber nicht mit mir ... fahre RR, bin dennoch für Tips und Kontakte zu haben.

Also schöne Zeit hier


----------



## BurgFräulein (29. Februar 2008)

Thailandfahrer schrieb:


> Na wo geht es denn hin in Thailand ?
> 
> Sollest Du nach Chiang Mai (Nordthailand) kommen, kannste Dich ja mal melden. Hier hat's so viele MTBler und Routen in den BErgen das da sicher ein paar nette Routen mit Thais zusammen gefahren werden können. Anbieter Downhills gibts auch, aber mit dem Auto rauf ? Naja ...
> Aber nicht mit mir ... fahre RR, bin dennoch für Tips und Kontakte zu haben.
> ...




....ist ja ne richtig internationale Runde hier....gibt es dort auch eine Tempel Sight Seeing Tour die man mit dem MTB fahren kann ???.....die nicht in der Altstadt endet !!!


----------



## Thailandfahrer (29. Februar 2008)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> ....ist ja ne richtig internationale Runde hier....gibt es dort auch eine Tempel Sight Seeing Tour die man mit dem MTB fahren kann ???.....die nicht in der Altstadt endet !!!



Aber sicher doch, und einige der Tempel werde ich dann sicher NICHT mit dem RR mitfahren können.

So um/am Doi Pui (Dui Suitep und Doi Kham) gehts recht wild rauf und runter OHNE Stadt oder Verkaufsausstellungen.
Dann über Mae Jo auf ruppiger (noch RR tauglich) Strasse am Kanal entlang an den Staudamm (da ist ne Stelle die reizt Euch garantiert) und dann dort auf Damm und gegenüber Tempel, und später evtl. noch Doi Saket erklimmen (bitte nicht auf den Treppen).

Oder die Samoeng Runde (Netto 110 km / 1800 hm noch RR) mit vielen Nebenwegen kreuz und quer dirty - Einweisung kann ich hier dann geben.

Noch mehr ?


----------



## Mischbaeck (29. Februar 2008)

Hey muss ich mir noch einen Flug buchen? Oder fahren doch noch welche morgen in sayn? 

Was ist mit der Sturmwarnung, die im Radio läuft man dürfe heute und morgen nicht in den Wald! Wie stellen die sich das vor,52 wo soll man denn dann fahren? 

Also mir macht das bischen Wind keine Angst habe ja einen Helm. Wer ist noch dabbay?

W ER?
W ann?
W O?
.
U
M
-
E
I
N
S
-
I
N
-
S
A
Y
N
.
D a
E ins

 

Frage Morgen nach Schläuchen!


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Februar 2008)

hey,
ich werde morgen kurzfristig entscheiden.Unwetterwarnung gilt bis morgen 10:00.Vielleicht sollte man die nicht missachten.


----------



## BrexbachG. (29. Februar 2008)

wenn ich nicht vom Rad gefegt werde, bin ich natürlich um 1300 h am Schloß !!


Schläuche Schwalbe SV 14 und SV 13....nicht unbedingt die 14a....dann haben wir demnäxt noch mehr Plattfüße...  

....richtig SuperAndy bis 1000h, wir fahren wie immer ab 1300h und dann ist wie immer alles vorbay oder kommt Abends danach....für 1300 bis 1800h ist ideales MTBler Wetter bestellt........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DW77 (29. Februar 2008)

hallo

kann erst morgen entscheiden ob ich mit kanm:-(

immer dies Arbeit *grml

mfg
Dirk


----------



## BrexbachG. (29. Februar 2008)

...hallo MüsliMän....wenn du die näxten Wochennnnnn nicht kannst, dann verpaßt du aber auch am 15.03. die Nürburgringtour mit "die Wade" Berry als Ver-Führer.....


...aber vielleicht fährst du ja jetzt auch lieber in Thailand....wegen der Tempel...


----------



## Mischbaeck (29. Februar 2008)

ah muss morgen früh Arbeiten melde mich dann um kurz nach zwölf mal wie es aussieht!


----------



## BrexbachG. (29. Februar 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> 3- 5 mal Schwalbe SV 13, ihr wisst schon, die da imma platt gen...
> 
> 
> Wo issn der unnaschied zu SV 14?
> ...



 
SV 13    190 g     manchmal platt
SV 14    130 g     manchmal mehr platt
SV 14a    95 g     manchmal nicht platt......


----------



## Mischbaeck (29. Februar 2008)

jow kann die morgen nur noch nicht mitbringen, weil ich mim Fahrrad auf die Arbeit muss und von da dann direkt nach sayn durchstarte!


----------



## Mischbaeck (29. Februar 2008)

so verabschiede mich dann mal für heute rufe morgen mittag noch mal kurz durch bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (29. Februar 2008)

superändy hat doch nicht etwa schiss??? ich war grade gemütliche 3 stunden biken und kann nur eins bestätigen: es wird nass ....

15.3. kann ich sowieso nicht...

wenn ihr aber bock habt: wirges bürgerhaus - 4lyn, v8wankers etc pp für lockere 6 euronen. das wird die schönste party des jahres - bisher


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Februar 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> superändy hat doch nicht etwa schiss???



seit der letzten Tour kann mich so schnell nix mehr erschüttern.
Schiss???nö,Lebenserfahrung,Weisheit...


----------



## BrexbachG. (1. März 2008)

....Wetterbericht aus Sayn....


alles ohne Schaden überstanden lediglich 2 h Stromausfall.....

Windig ist es noch sollte uns aber nicht abhalten....

bis 1300 h  ihr Stormbiker....


----------



## DW77 (1. März 2008)

So ich bin heute mal wieder nicht dabei*grml 
Das die Leute auch immer scheiss windows Kisten benutze müssen *grml

nun ja hoffe auf recht früh Feierabend und auf nächsten Samstag in sayn dabay zu sayn. Euch viel Spass

mfg
Dirk


----------



## Andreas S. (1. März 2008)

ich lass das biken heute auch sayn.
im Wald kommt schon einiges an Holz von oben herunter.War heute schon in Altenkirchen und unterwegs siehts schon z.T. verwüstet aus.
Für nächstes WE ist bei mir auch ein großes ? angesagt.
Doch lassen wir erst mal die Woche passieren.
An alle EmmaBiker viel Glück und Spaß


----------



## Mischbaeck (1. März 2008)

Also Brex und ich wollen es versuchen wir sind auf jedenfall am Start! Wer sonst noch will kann gerne kommen! Also bis gleich um eins in sayn sayn!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (1. März 2008)

nö,Auto kommt erst am Di oder Mi


----------



## Deleted 56720 (1. März 2008)

@ Superandy

na warste heute auch nicht Biken - hab vor morgen ne kleine Runde zu drehen, könntes ja mitfahren wenn Du willst
kannst ja mal Deinen Chef fragen

guck mal bin jetzt auch im neuen Fotoalbum


gilt natürlich für den Rest der Truppe auch Müsli,DW77,Burgfräulein,......


----------



## Dicke Wade (1. März 2008)

hallo sportsfreunde,
hätte ich gedacht, dass das wetter sich doch noch so gut hält, wäre ich vielleicht gekommen. so bin ich bei uns am see ein bisschen gefahren. 15.03 habe ich fest im terminplan. macht schön werbung, damit wir eine große gruppe haben. bis dann
Berry


----------



## BrexbachG. (1. März 2008)

Hallo die Damen,

heute war eine schöne kleine Tour 43 km ca. 750 hm in 2,5 h mit dem MischGebäck auf dem Programm......und im Wald war es wirklich nicht so schlimm.....der Wind hat nur auf den Höhen gepfiffen, in den Tälern war es teilweise windstill.....schade das ihr nicht auf uns gehört habt.....

Sayn Brex Stromberg Siedlung Isenburg MeiselsWeiher Rheinhöhenweg Anhausen Rüscheid Urbachtal Aubachtal Rheinsteig HausamPilz Trinksporthalle Zoo Sayn.

Außer den 4 oder 5 umgestürzten Bäumen eigentlich ein ganz normaler Samstag ....nur leider ohne Euch....












@FiddleJoe....der Mischgebäck fährt morgen mit dem Nickenischer Schorsch ab Autobahnabfahrt Dierdorf, aufm Parkplatz wo immer die Mietzen in den Containers stehen.....am besten mal mit dem Kurzschließen und für alle Fälle genug Kleingeld mitnehmen.....






......näxte Woche wird fest mit euch gerechnet !!!! 
...ich habe jetzt auch wieder den Keller voller Schläuche.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (1. März 2008)

hats in den Keller reigeregnet?


----------



## BrexbachG. (1. März 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hats in den Keller reigeregnet?



 ????????


----------



## Andreas S. (1. März 2008)

was haste denn für Schläuche?


----------



## BrexbachG. (1. März 2008)

....C-Rohre von der Feuerwehr....die haben die heute Nacht vergessen...und daraus habe ich mir Fahrrad Schläuche gebastelt, die gehn nie mehr gabudd....


----------



## Andreas S. (1. März 2008)

is schon gut Torsten


----------



## BrexbachG. (1. März 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> is schon gut Torsten







...und was haste heut gemacht du Schlingel ??


@ Sulibats :  bist du wieder im Land ...??? am 15.03. solltest du hier sayn, dann gehts zum Nürburgring mit den Nickenichern......kannst dich ja mal melden....


----------



## Deleted 56720 (1. März 2008)

> ...und was haste heut gemacht du Schlingel ??


der Ändy hat lustige Komentare in mein neues Album gedichtet 



> ...der Wind hat nur auf den Höhen gepfiffen



...ja klar der Wind hat hier oben ganz schön geblasen - kannste übrigens jetzt noch an meinem Benutzerbild erkennen


----------



## Andreas S. (1. März 2008)

hier gibt es noch Ersatzteilehttp://stores.ebay.de/Kalles-Bike-Shop_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZQ2d33QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## Andreas S. (2. März 2008)

Torsten? Bist du das? Da hats dich aber voll getroffen.

Guts Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skandinavia (2. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte von Karfreitag bis Ostersonntag den Westerwaldsteig von Herborn bis Bad Hönningen fahren. 

Vielleicht hat jemand Interesse mich auf einem oder mehreren Abschnitten zu begleiten.

Nadine


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. März 2008)

Hey Leute Also wer Gestern nicht dabbay war hat echt was verpasst! Also ich bin schon bei wesentlich schlechteren Bedinungen mit euch gefahren!
Treffe mich gleich mit ein bis zwei AB Kollegen an der Autobahnbahn ausfahrt Dierdorf richtung Rüscheid Anhausen auf den seitlichen Parkplätzen!

Wer lust und zeit hat, kann gerne kommen Treffpunkt ist um 10:00!!!

Mit Ostern klingt gut, mal sehn was an den Feiertagen so anfällt!

Hoffe es kommen gleich ein paar kurzentschlossene es wird bestimmt schön!


----------



## Andreas S. (2. März 2008)

seid ihr schon wieder zurück?

Wie war es denn heute so im Wald?
Woher ging die Fahrt?


----------



## Beach90 (2. März 2008)




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (3. März 2008)

mein weg auf die arbeit bzw zurück hat mich heute morgen an einen hindernissparcour oder bundeswehr traininsglager erinnert  und bei euch lag kaum was aufm weg? dann hattet ihr glück, ich durfte auf 7km über ca 15 bäume klettern....


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. März 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> 15.3. kann ich sowieso nicht...
> 
> wenn ihr aber bock habt: wirges bürgerhaus - 4lyn, v8wankers etc pp für lockere 6 euronen. das wird die schönste party des jahres - bisher




..das hört sich gut an.....gib mal nähere Infos.....beginn...??...wann bist du vor Ort  ??....kannst du uns aber auch am Samstag den 08.03.08 persönlich am Schloß in Sayn erzählen.....du kommst doch ...oder was ist mit dir los...??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (3. März 2008)

http://www.spack.info/content/html/events/details.html?id=13167 

bittesehr 

ich weiß es echt noch nicht. ich komm hier einfach zu nichts.... außerdem müsste ich das rad mal komplett auseinanderbauen und ihm etwas liebe widmen, das macht so keinen spaß zu fahren^^


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte von Karfreitag bis Ostersonntag den Westerwaldsteig von Herborn bis Bad Hönningen fahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Nadine
Na da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen.
Vielleicht kannst du dich an Radsport Mertens in Fluterschen wenden, die sind schon einige Abschnitte vom Westerwaldsteig gefahren.Können dich evtl auch teilweise begleiten.
Ingo


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

am Samstag wie immer *1300 h am Schloß Sayn *sayn.





Wir machen bei gutem angesagten Wetter ne schöne Tour um für nächste Woche fit am Ring zu sayn










...bis demnäx in der Brex.....


----------



## Andreas S. (6. März 2008)

hi Girlies,
bin definitiv Samstag nicht bay euch.Ich darf arbayten.
Hoffe doch sehr das ihr mich vermisst und denke aber am 15.3.08 mit euch zum Ring zu fahren.


----------



## Andreas S. (6. März 2008)




----------



## skandinavia (7. März 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo Nadine
> Na da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen.
> Vielleicht kannst du dich an Radsport Mertens in Fluterschen wenden, die sind schon einige Abschnitte vom Westerwaldsteig gefahren.Können dich evtl auch teilweise begleiten.
> Ingo



Hallo Ingo,

ich melde mich einmal, wenn die genaue Tour steht. Bin noch bei der Grobplanung.

Grüße
Nadine


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. März 2008)

..............so ein Glück das die beiden abgesagt haben...... 

Also wer mag.....jetzt steht einer schönen Tour nichts mehr im Wege....

....also für alle anderen hier nochmal die EXTRA EINLADUNG ......


morgen    *1300 h Schloß Sayn*............


aber bitte z z    ziemlich zügich.....


----------



## ma899 (7. März 2008)

Hi,hab ma trainiert und fühl mich konditionell besser als letztes ma vielleicht bin ich auch dabei,wenn ich um 1300 uhr nit da bin müsst ihr aber auch nit auf mich warten!


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. März 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ok Andreas,
> da haben wirs!
> Jetzt machen wir unsere eigene Rennserie auf: "Die Achse" Steimel -Vallendar!
> 
> ...



 

ich hab euch doch auch lieb     



ich plane dann mal mit dir.........und nächste Woche biste doch bestimmt auch mit aufm Ring..


----------



## Andreas S. (7. März 2008)

wenn es gut läuft dann bin ich evtl.gegen 1300 zuhause.Fahre dann eine schöne Runde um Steimel.
So kann ich mal mein eigenes Tempo fahren und brauche nicht immer auf die alten "Känjons" zu warten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lahme Säcke.
Endlich mal ein Samstag ohne TKW"Tosches Känjon Werbefahrt".
Der hat sogar schon Leute vom TÜV eingelullt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lullulllullllullllulullllulllllllulllllllllull
Seitdem kann der TÜV fliegen,denkt er.
Und zum Geburtstagskaffee bin ich auch pünktlich.

achja,Steuererklärung muß ich auch noch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (8. März 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wenn es gut läuft dann bin ich evtl.gegen 1300 zuhause.Fahre dann eine schöne Runde um Steimel.
> So kann ich mal mein eigenes Tempo fahren und brauche nicht immer auf die alten "Känjons" zu warten.
> 
> 
> ...



....mit dem Formular vom FidelJoe.... ....

....wenn du rechtzeitig zuhause bist, biste trotz allem natürlich herzlich eingeladen.....wir machen heute bestimmt ne kleinere Runde....der Müslimän hat ja auch nicht so viel Zeit....hast dich doch letzte Woche schon gedrückt....also trau dich ruhig wieder mal...wir ärgern dich auch wirklich nicht.....


----------



## skandinavia (8. März 2008)

Kommt noch jemand mit?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4554008&postcount=3


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. März 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Was war nochmal mit der Sammelbestellung Schläuche?
> In der neuen Bike sind noch ein paar tolle Rep-Methoden. So mit Konten, Stroh und Baumrinde! Also, nicht immer die kaputtenen Schläcue wegwerfen...



...habe meine Lieferung schon....sau-günstig !! der Mischgebäck hatte deine letzte Woche auch dabei...aber du warst leider nicht da....ggf. bringt der die heute nochmal mit ?? Schwalbe SV 13....also besser auf die 2% setzen und doch kommen....


----------



## DW77 (8. März 2008)

Hallo,
bin heute mal wieder nicht dabay da ich keinen motorgetriebenen fahrbaren Untersatz habe um nach sayn zu kommen.

wünsche euch viel spass bis die Tage 

mfg
Dirk


----------



## LifesAGamble (8. März 2008)

wie sehen denn eure touren so aus? eher technisch anspruchsvoll? spitzkehren, drops mit bei? oder eher kilometerfressen auf waldautobahnen?


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> wie sehen denn eure touren so aus? eher technisch anspruchsvoll? spitzkehren, drops mit bei? oder eher kilometerfressen auf waldautobahnen?



Hi,
zu 95 % letzteres, aber je nachdem wer mitfährt sind hier und da ein paar kleine Einlagen dabei....entlang des Weges sind einige bekannte Strecken (z.B.:Römerturm und Kaiserstuhl im Brexbachtal)


----------



## Andreas S. (8. März 2008)

ist heut irgendwer gefahren?


----------



## Andreas S. (8. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> wie sehen denn eure touren so aus? eher technisch anspruchsvoll? spitzkehren, drops mit bei? oder eher kilometerfressen auf waldautobahnen?



Das anspruchvollste an unseren Touren ist immer der Treffpunkt am Sayner Schloß.
Wir sind alle schon etwas Älter und da sind so gefährliche Spitzkehren und Drops nur drin wenn wir uns verfahren.
Wir cruisen lieber auf Waldautobahnen.


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. März 2008)

ich habe heute mit dem BurgFräulein 57km abgerissen.....
aber wegen einiger umgestürzter Bäume und der Pfadfinderneugier mußten wir einige male aus dem Sattel und die Waldautobahn verlaßen ...

Sayn Heimbach Haus am Pilz Anhausen Rüscheid Dernbacher Kopf Maischeid Stebach Breitenau Wittgert Wirscheid Alsbach Nauort Caan Stromberg Sayntal.....mit einigen neuen Schleifen.....aber leider nicht alle fahrbar....nur tragbar.. 

und nächste Woche freue ich mich schon auf den Ring


*14 oo h am Parkplatz Brünnchen Nordschleife *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (9. März 2008)

genau,die Bülda und das Profil


----------



## BurgFräulein (9. März 2008)

Bilder gibts leider keine....

...war ne schöne und sehr anstrengende Tour....hoffentlich demnächst wieder mit Euch.....


----------



## miracle1 (9. März 2008)

Hallo,

als "neu" zugezogener Ex-Eifler und noch Neuwieder, bald wieder Sayner würde ich gerne mal auf einer Euren Touren mitfahren ... aber ich denke das ich mir erst mal wieder etwas Kondition aufbauen muss /sollte ... 
Das neue Rad fährt auch nicht schneller als das alte ... wollte es gestern schon wieder geben nach der Tour ... ,-) ... Der Berg hatte einfach kein Ende ...  

Wie ich lesen konnte, trefft ihr Euch immer am Schloss Sayn ? Welche Touren fahrt ihr und welches "Konditions-Maß" setzt ihr an ? 
Ich zähle mich zwar nicht zu den "Anfängern" aber auch nicht zu den MTB-Freaks ... nun ... würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir mal Euer Brexbachtal zeigen würdet. 

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## BrexbachG. (9. März 2008)

Hallo Miracoli,

kannst mal bei mir oder AndreasS. in den Bildern stöbern, da sind auch Tour-Profile hinterlegt....

Wir veranstalten keine Rennen, versuchen aber zügig unterwegs zu sayn....Kondition für ca. 60 km und 1000-1200 hm sollte vorhanden sayn....das ganze von 1300- ca. 17/1800 h incl. Pausen....

Kennt man den "Jürgen" vielleicht schon ?? wo hast du denn wann schon mal in Sayn gewohnt ??...

Ansonsten bist du gerne willkommen....aber nächste Woche ist Treffpunkt:

Parkplatz *Brünnchen Nordschleife Nürburgring  1400 H*


----------



## miracle1 (9. März 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> Hallo Miracoli 1,
> 
> kannst mal bei mir oder AndreasS. in den Bildern stöbern, da sind auch Tour-Profile hinterlegt....
> 
> ...



Jaja...du scheinst zu viel von den Nudeln zu essen ... 
dann werde ich mir mal die Tourprofile ansehen ... 60 km ist ja nicht gerade wenig wenn wir über MTB sprechen ... mal sehen ... ich glaube ich "übe" noch ein wenig ... sonst bin ich die rote Laterne ;-) ... 
Den "Jürgen" den kennt man hier noch nicht ... der ist ganz neu ... ich habe aber schon mal auf dem Friedrichsberg gewohnt und nun zieht es mich wieder dort hin zurück wegen gutem gefallen ;-) ... 

Dann fahrt ihr mal mit dem Rad über den Nürburgring .. den fahre ich lieber mit dem Auto wenn ich an die Steigung Bergwerg denke ;-) ... 

Ich lass mich sicher mal sehen am Schloss und beobachte einfach mal das Forum hier weiter ... 
Schönen Sonntag noch 

Jürgen


----------



## sulibats (10. März 2008)

Servus die Damen,

nach der kommenden Woche Nürburgring geht es aber wie üblich wieder ab Bendorf los? Möchte mich dann auch bald mal wieder anschließen, solange ich noch in Koblenz bin  

Grüße aus Mannheim
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurgFräulein (10. März 2008)

miracle1 schrieb:


> Jaja...du scheinst zu viel von den Nudeln zu essen ...
> dann werde ich mir mal die Tourprofile ansehen ... 60 km ist ja nicht gerade wenig wenn wir über MTB sprechen ... mal sehen ... ich glaube ich "übe" noch ein wenig ... sonst bin ich die rote Laterne ;-) ...
> Den "Jürgen" den kennt man hier noch nicht ... der ist ganz neu ... ich habe aber schon mal auf dem Friedrichsberg gewohnt und nun zieht es mich wieder dort hin zurück wegen gutem gefallen ;-) ...
> 
> ...





 in Italien bedeutet miracoli das gleiche wie miracle.....
....es geht doch nicht immer um die Nudel.....


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. März 2008)

sulibats schrieb:


> Servus die Damen,
> 
> nach der kommenden Woche Nürburgring geht es aber wie üblich wieder ab Bendorf los? Möchte mich dann auch bald mal wieder anschließen, solange ich noch in Koblenz bin
> 
> ...



 ...es geht nicht über den Ring, sondern außen rummmmmmm--wäre schön wenn du dabei bist....danach über Ostern sind viele nicht im Lande.....wer dann wann fährt ???....mal hier im Forum beobachten...


----------



## Mischbaeck (10. März 2008)

Hey 
Denke das ich am Samstag in der Eifel dabbay sayn werde!


----------



## sulibats (10. März 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ...es geht nicht über den Ring, sondern außen rummmmmmm--wäre schön wenn du dabei bist....danach über Ostern sind viele nicht im Lande.....wer dann wann fährt ???....mal hier im Forum beobachten...


Der Thread wird von mir regelmäßig besucht  Nächstes WE geht bei mir leider noch nix.


----------



## Mischbaeck (13. März 2008)

Hey Jungs und Mädels wie sieht es aus?

Samstag soll super Wetter Sayn!

Wer kommt alles mit in die Eifel? "zu den Jungs und Mädels vom anderen Ufer"


----------



## Deleted 56720 (13. März 2008)

Nabend,

muss fürn Ring leider absagen da ich spätestens 1800 wieder zu hause sein muss.

Wüsche euch viel Spaß - bis demnäxt in Sayn.

Gruß FH


----------



## flyfisher (13. März 2008)

Wann gedenkt ihr denn wieder in Sayn zu sayn?...
(Muss am Sonntag um 6 aufstehen.)
Soll ich wieder die grüne Plane einbauen?...
Würde Andreas vielleicht wieder mitkommen wollen - wie beim letzten mal?
Komme ich derzeit überhaupt mit?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## BrexbachG. (13. März 2008)

Hallo die Damen,

Wir treffen uns am Parkplatz Brünnchen Nordschleife 1400 h die Heimfahrt geht von dort individuell, sodaß bei einer Strecke von 40 km und einer Anfahrt in die Eifel von ca. 45 min. davon auszugehen ist, daß jeder gegen 1800-1830 h wieder zuhause ist. Wie im Oktober auch.

Wäre schön wenn doch alle mitkommen könnten, habe euch die letzen Wochen schon vermißt....also ich hoffe es kommt noch wer mit in die Eifel.......FidelJoe ggf. doch ?? Fishermän .....Thai-Michel....???..SuperAndy???....Mischgebäck?? und der Müslimän ???...

Das Wetter soll auf jeden Fall am Samstag mitspielen...also gebt euch nen Ruck.....wird bestimmt wieder ne schöne Tour mit den Nickenichern....


----------



## Andreas S. (13. März 2008)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Wann gedenkt ihr denn wieder in Sayn zu sayn?...
> (Muss am Sonntag um 6 aufstehen.)
> Soll ich wieder die grüne Plane einbauen?...
> Würde Andreas vielleicht wieder mitkommen wollen - wie beim letzten mal?
> ...


Sicher will ich auch am Ring dabbaysayn.
Fahre evtl selbst.Muß schauen ob mein neuer Biketauglich ist.Ihr oberchecker dürft dann auch mal checken.
Mithalten kannste auf jeden Fall.DenTostern schaffste doch mit links.Ich bin auch schon 3Wochen ohne und den Müsli darf man auch nich ernst nehmen.Wenn der mal schnell ist dann meint er er müsste fliegen.Kannste den nicht in deiner Firma unterbringen?Sayn jetztiger Job ist doch nix für den.(Entweder hat er was an saynem, Rahmen,oder einen Platten oder sayne Sonnenblende vom Helm steckt tief im Schotter oder,oder,..)
Nur die vom anderen Ufer mußte ernst nehmen.Die fürchten weder Tod noch Pilot.Die habn bestimmt wieder die schmalen ohne Profil aufgezogen.

Mischbäcker ist auch da und Gammel?Pogo?DW?Paddiee?Monkey?KlausGörg???????????

Ich melde mich morgen von zuhause aus wieder.

Sonntag um 600 aufstehen?Fahre doch direkt vom Ring aus zur Arbeit,könnte zeitl.passen...


----------



## flyfisher (14. März 2008)

Ist das der selbe Parkplatz wie im Oktober?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (14. März 2008)

hallo leude,
ich habe schönes wetter bestellt. leider werden wohl doch nicht so viele von uns mitfahren. ich hoffe das ich nicht ganz alleine da stehen werde. rouwhino kommt. schweißtropfen wohl auch. null ahnung muß sich schonen, da er am so beim poison cup seinen vordereifel titel verteidigen muß. bei georg und chris ist noch ein ?
naja, ich werde dann morgen um 1400 am brünnchen sayn. bis dann,
Berry


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (14. März 2008)

ich kann leider nicht, bin mit der rocknacht vÃ¶llig ausgelastet...

ich erinnere nochmal dran: wer bock hat

Samstag Abend
Wirges BÃ¼rgerhaus:

8â¬ an der AK Eintritt und dafÃ¼r bekommt ihr:

4Lyn (http://www.myspace.com/4lyn)
Lax Alex Contrax (http://www.myspace.com/laxalexcontrax)
V8Wankers (http://www.myspace.com/v8wankers)
Leeching Project (http://www.myspace.com/leechingproject)

Also haut rein und lasst euch nach der Tour dort sehen


----------



## Gammelkind (14. März 2008)

mein fahrrad ist evtl. mit dabbay, ich aber nicht die strecke ist nix für mich


----------



## Mischbaeck (14. März 2008)

Hey konnte noch unsere zwei Azubis mutiwieren dabbay su sayn! und der Georg wollte auch da sayn! Hoffe es macht keiner einen Rückzieher!


----------



## max123 (14. März 2008)

Ich bin ein Azubi der beim Mischgebäck mit arbeitet. Ich werde morgen auch mitkommen und hoffe bei euch mithalten zu können


----------



## Mischbaeck (14. März 2008)

wer wollte jetzt eigentlich alles noch schläuche haben? Würde die morgen mitbringen.


----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> wer wollte jetzt eigentlich alles noch schläuche haben? Würde die morgen mitbringen.



ich


----------



## Mischbaeck (14. März 2008)

wie viele


----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> 1499



was ist denn jetzt schon wieder?Zählst du deine Pannen von diesem Jahr oder was soll 1499,1500????
Morgen am Ring zum biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> wie viele



5


----------



## Mischbaeck (14. März 2008)

ok


----------



## Mischbaeck (14. März 2008)

@ Andreas schläft der rest schon oder noch?


----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2008)

ich weiß auch nicht was los ist.
das ist halt so,ab 44. Jahr dauuert alles etwas länger,da braucht man viel Schlaf und ne Menge Auslauf.
Zum Glück sind wir beiden ja noch lange nicht in deren Situation.Diese Alten Säcke.Sind bestimmt im Keller um ihre 18 kilo Bikes zu tunen.


----------



## Mischbaeck (14. März 2008)

Das Bringt auch nix mehr!


----------



## BrexbachG. (14. März 2008)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Ist das der selbe Parkplatz wie im Oktober?...




jooohhh Fishermän...genau der wo du die Spielchen mit der "Plane" und den abartigen Ladyboys in daynem Auto veranstaltest hast.... 

@ alle

den Link vom Pogomän     *4Lyn in Wirges    *http://www.myspace.com/4lyn
sollte man sich wirklich überlegen....eine wirklich gute deutsche Band mit internationalem Standard ....für nur 8 Euronen und dazu ein super Rahmenprogramm mit Ska-Punk und ner Voll-Tättoo-Arsch-Rock-Kombo....das fetzt...und die Lokalmatadoren aus MT scheinen auch ok. zu sayn....also wer kommt mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (14. März 2008)

Ich ewntl. entscheidet sich morgen Abend wenn ich wieder daheim bin!


----------



## BrexbachG. (14. März 2008)

freue mich auf morgen ...erst mal aufn Ring......und dann auf 4Lyn....


----------



## Mischbaeck (14. März 2008)

freue mich auch auf en ring schon so lange kein rad mehr gefahren! Und dann die gute Wettervorhersage!
Und 4lyn mal mim Gammelkind abklären!


----------



## Mischbaeck (14. März 2008)

so so hoffe morgen ist dann mehr los verabschiede mich für heute.
Gr.


----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> so so hoffe morgen ist dann mehr los verabschiede mich für heute.
> Gr.



wo haste denn dein Benutzerbild gemacht?Ist es so kalt heute in Harschbach?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (14. März 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> 5



@ Andy Borg

denk dran den Schlauch den Du mir letztes mal geBorgt hast bekommste auch noch zurück! Dann haste schon 6 - wozu braucht man 6 Schläuche? hast doch nur zwei Hände


----------



## BrexbachG. (14. März 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> @ Andy Borg
> 
> denk dran den Schlauch den Du mir letztes mal geBorgt hast bekommste auch noch zurück! Dann haste schon 6 - wozu braucht man 6 Schläuche? hast doch nur zwei Hände





    

Andy Borg....... 

is der Schwager von Andrea Gassi.....


----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> @ Andy Borg
> 
> denk dran den Schlauch den Du mir letztes mal geBorgt hast bekommste auch noch zurück! Dann haste schon 6 - wozu braucht man 6 Schläuche? hast doch nur zwei Hände



...
aus 3 Schläuche bastle ich mir Flicken,dann kann ich endlich mal meine alten Schläuche reparieren


----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> Andy Borg.......
> 
> is der Schwager von Andrea Gassi.....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (14. März 2008)

ja leute haut rein, fahrt für mich mit morgen 

und 4lyn kann ich euch allen nur ans herz legen! eine der besten deutschen livebands!  noch dazu wird es im keller feinsten rockabilly vonner vinyl geben - das ganze bis in die frühen morgenstunden! also zahlreich erscheinen und den tag ausklingen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (15. März 2008)

Schön wars heute und anstrengend;
32 : 34 taugt nix als kleinste Übersetzung bei meiner derzeitigen Fitness.
Der Winter war zu lang.

Dank an die Jungs vom anderen Ufer fürs "führen".
Bis bald!


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. März 2008)

...das war wieder mal unglaublich.....wie man nach 34 km so fäddisch....sayn kann......ich hatte wieder das Gefühl als sei der Boden aus Pattex.....dieser hartnäckige Eifelschlamm.....der ging nur mit Mühe vom Rad ab....der ist bestimmt verstrahlt oder so...... 

...aber schön wars dann doch wieder  

...ich glaube 4Lyn müssen heute ohne mich aufspielen....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRbXHxaK75k

Die Truppe heute war riesig, 13 Mannen....zwischenzeitlich 16.....dann wieder 13.........und dennoch gings recht zügig voran..


----------



## Andreas S. (15. März 2008)

jou,das war schon hart.32km 850hm und zum Teil schwerer Boden.
Mir hats auf jeden Fall gelangt.
Trotzdem ist es eine schöne und abwechslungsreiche Strecke und die Renner aufm Ring sind auch interessant.
Danke an Berry und Schorschi,habt die Truppe mit immerhin 13 Mann schön zusammengehalten.
Allerdings hatte ich schon etwas an Ünterstützung erhofft als meine Trinkflasche die Rampe hinunterrollte und ich sie am Zaun wieder geholt habe


----------



## max123 (15. März 2008)

Mir hats auch gefallen obwohl ich jetzt ziemlich fertig bin.

Nunja ich sollte auch mal wieder öfter Radfahren dann klappt das auch wieder. Bin auch eigentlich kein CC'ler wie unschwer an meinem Schuhwerk zu erkennen war


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. März 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> jou,das war schon hart.32km 850hm und zum Teil schwerer Boden.
> Mir hats auf jeden Fall gelangt.
> Trotzdem ist es eine schöne und abwechslungsreiche Strecke und die Renner aufm Ring sind auch interessant.
> Danke an Berry und Schorschi,habt die Truppe mit immerhin 13 Mann schön zusammengehalten.
> Allerdings hatte ich schon etwas an Ünterstützung erhofft als meine Trinkflasche die Rampe hinunterrollte und ich sie am Zaun wieder geholt habe




 Guten Abend Herr Münchhausen....sind Sie mit der Kanonenkugel unterwegs gewesen oder vielleicht doch mit dem Ghost-Eisenschwein ???



@FidelJoe.......du wärst pünktlich gegen 1800 h zuhause gewesen und hättest eine schöne Nürburgring-Tour mit uns gehabt....das näxte mal kommste aber mit..!


----------



## Andreas S. (15. März 2008)

wenn es keiner gesehen hat dann kannste dir bestimmt vorstellen wie schnell ich war
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



außerdem waren das vielleicht 300m bei 36%


----------



## Andreas S. (15. März 2008)

so der Tousi ist unterwegs.Hab alles weggeschickt.3Seiten sind es geworden.


----------



## xmichelx (16. März 2008)

Mensch, da habe ich ja wieder was verpasst. 
Komme hier auf Ko Tao nicht zum Biken, weil 1. viel zu heiss und 2. keine Berge und 3. keine Canyon-Bikes 

Bin ab Ostern wieder im Lande und muss dann das fehlende Trainung von vier  Wochen nachholen......

Bis dann,
Michael


----------



## Deleted 56720 (16. März 2008)

Hi, 

da hab ich ja ne schöne Tour verpasst  allerdings kann ich auf den Schlamm verzichten, könnte man ja im Sommer wiederholen.

Hab gestern mal bei Canyon im Räumungsverkauf gestöbert.



> wenn es keiner gesehen hat dann kannste dir bestimmt vorstellen wie schnell ich war
> außerdem waren das vielleicht 300m bei 36%



Ihr meint bestimmt die Steilstrecke am Karusell also ich glaub dem Super Andy, schließlich mach ich da immer ein Wheelie hoch 

Bis die Tage in der Bräx....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (16. März 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da hab ich ja ne schöne Tour verpasst  allerdings kann ich auf den Schlamm verzichten, könnte man ja im Sommer wiederholen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (16. März 2008)

Schau mal beim Schweißtropfen ohne "r"  - da gibts schöne Bilder von Dir


----------



## Andreas S. (16. März 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Schau mal beim Schweißtropfen ohne "r"  - da gibts schöne Bilder von Dir



habs gesehen ,bin gerade beim auftanken des Ghosts.
Der Biodiesel ist auch nicht mehr was er mal war.


----------



## Andreas S. (16. März 2008)

habe einige Fotos von gestern ins Album geladen.

am Karfreitag ist Saisoneröffnung in Rengsdorf . guckst du  
http://rheinischer-westerwald.de/

ist auch eine nette Truppe und schöne Touren gibts dazu.kann ich nur empfehlen.
Ich werde evtl. auch dabbay sayn(Wetter ???)


----------



## Mischbaeck (16. März 2008)

Hi bin auch langsam mal auf und unter den Lebenden war echt ne Klasse Tour gestern. War zwar sehr anstrengend, aber liebe ja die steilen Berge wo man sich hochquälen muss also eine schöne Strecke!


----------



## Mischbaeck (16. März 2008)

Hey Jungs da eure mails ja leider nie bei mir komp. ankommen, weil mein account nur gewisse kleine kapazitäten hat, habe ich mir mal eine weiter E- Mail Adresse zugelegt.
Damit ich eure Bilder in zukunft auch immer alle bekomme und nicht immer nur die halben mails.

Also ab sofort neue E-Mail "[email protected]".

Danke schon mal im vorraus für die ganzen Bilder und Tourdaten der Zukunft.

Gr. Mischbaeck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPhreak (19. März 2008)

Ei guude,

am Wochenende 5.-6. April bin ich wieder mal in meiner alten Heimat. Sonntags wollen wir wahrscheinlich die CTF in Brohltal fahren (kann ich Euch nur empfehlen).

Falls Samstag (5. April) ne Tour geplant wird, würde ich mich Euch gerne mal anschließen. Ich werde bei meiner Cousine in Höhr-Grenzhausen übernachten.

Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. März 2008)

Hallo,
wenns das Wetter hergibt (was es immer tut....) dann fahren wir am 05.April auf jeden Fall.

Treffpunkt dann 1300 h Schloß Sayn....

Am besten kurzfristig nochmal melden und den Fred verfolgen....

bis demnäxt in der Brex..


----------



## DaPhreak (20. März 2008)

Den Thread verfolge ich sowieso vor lauter Heimweh immerâ¦

Alles klar, ich sag dann an, wenn ich nach Sayn komme.


----------



## Andreas S. (20. März 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> ich melde mich a) ab und b) für den 12.4. wieder zurück.
> Bin jetzt nochmal ne Woche im Schnee, danach iam WE in Dunkeldeutschland und Mitte April wieder in Sayn.
> Euch allen schöne Ostern, gutes Wetter schöne Touren und den CeTeeFFlern in Brohl gute Beine.
> ...



Viel Spaß und viele dicke bunte Eier wünsche ich dir.






So Leute ,
die Alten Bergaufbremser sind weg,jetzt können wir auch mal die anspruchsvollen Touren fahren.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich morgen 1100 in Rengsdorf an den Tennisterrassen zur Saisoneröffnungsfahrt des Mtb-Rengsdorf.de  dabbay.
Sonst wer Lust??


----------



## flyfisher (20. März 2008)

Lust hätte ich schon, muss allerdings gen Detroit (würg!) anschaffen gehen.

Viel Spaß und Frohe Ostern Euch Allen!


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. März 2008)

....Frohe Ostern an Alle...bis 05.April....dann aber bitte recht zahlreich....auch die langzeit Verletzten und Vermißten und alle die die sich angesprochen fühlen.....und die anderen auch....


...und guckt ihr hier.....http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4577519#post4577519


ist der Müslimän dort in der Nähe ???? dann bitte einsteigen.....


----------



## Vonsen (23. März 2008)

hallo leute ich bin seid neuestem in rennerod stationiert und das auch fuer laenger  !! und naja wer sich mein forenprofiel anguckt sieht was ich so fahre ! und somit  suche ich hier im umfeld leute die biken gehen fahre meist nen p2  in rennerod !! naja melde sich mal jemand der hier in der gegend unterwegs ist den alleine biken sucks !!! gruss der VONSEN


----------



## Mischbaeck (23. März 2008)

Hallo Wollte nur mal kurz allen ein schönes Osterfest wünschen!!!


----------



## Mischbaeck (25. März 2008)

Hey ihr Leutz,
kann mir mal einer weiterhelfen, ich glaube ich bin im Kalender verrutscht!!!
Hatten wir Wheinachten oder Ostern? Laut Kalender müsste bei mir Ostern gewesen sayn, aber wenn ich aus em Fenster schaue, sieht das mehr nach Wheinachten aus.
Was is en nu????


----------



## flyfisher (28. März 2008)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (28. März 2008)

Ich werde nach 4 Wochen Abwesenheit erst einmal eine Runde alleine fahren, bevor ich mich wieder an eine Tour mit den "großen Jungs" traue.....


----------



## flyfisher (28. März 2008)

Bin nach dem arbeitsreichen Winter mit Sauwetter auch eher "klein"... Was macht AndreasS?


----------



## Mischbaeck (28. März 2008)

Bin Morgen nicht dabbay, muss Arbeiten :-( ! Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß, werde Sonntag ne runde drehen. Also falls Sonntag sonst noch jemand Lust und Laune hat?


----------



## flyfisher (28. März 2008)

Sonntag habe ich "private Verpflichtungen" - muss ich morgen etwa alleine meinen inneren Schweinehund überwinden? Ich komme auch nach Staymel geradelt und wir können rüber ins Grenzbachtal...


----------



## DW77 (28. März 2008)

muss morgen erst arbeiten wenn ich früh genug schluss habe bin ich nach 4 Wochen Pause mit dabei

mfg


----------



## BrexbachG. (28. März 2008)

...hallo Gemeinde...

mich hats im tiefen Osten umgehauen...und werde von SchwiegerTiger verarztet......bin nur auf knapp 100 km gekommen....bin seit 3 Tagen übelst angeschlagen.....bin Sonntag zurück, und nächsten Samstag..müßte der 05.April sayn....wieder dabbay....dann wie immer *1300 h Schloß Sayn *

bis denne....


----------



## Andreas S. (28. März 2008)

Tach Gemeinde,
bin gerade erst nachhause gekommen.
Also morgen gerne eine Tour von Steimel aus ins Grenzbachtal oder
 ich komme nach Dierdorf und wir fahren Richtung 3-Felder Weiher/Alpenrodter Hütte nach Steimel (sind allerdings ca.60 km 800hm auf meist geschotterten Wegen)
Mir wäre die 2. Variante lieber,da Grenzbachtal sehr matschig ist.


----------



## flyfisher (28. März 2008)

2. Variante sagt mir nicht viel... Bis morgen müsste Grenzbachtal doch fahrbar sein. Von Steimel runter Richtung Döttesfeld und dann das ganze Tal hoch und auf der anderen Seite runter dann Richtung Puderbach oder so ähnlich, wäre ein Vorschlag...


----------



## Andreas S. (28. März 2008)

also,am vergangenen Sonntag bin ich die Strecke gefahren.Habe ausgesehen wie ne S..
Da sind/waren die Holzarbeiter unterwegs und haben die Wege zum Teil ganz "gut" bearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (28. März 2008)

2. Variante
ab Steimel,Niederdreis,Hanroth,Wienau Flugplatz,Kaisereiche Dierdorf,Brückrachtdorf,Marienrachtdorf,Rückeroth,Hammermühle Maxsein,Zürbach,Campingplatz Freillingen,Dreifelder weiher,Alpenrodter Hütte,Hachenburg,Höchstenbach,Wahlrod,Berod,Lautzert,Rodenbach,Udert,Steimel


ich komme nach Dierdorf und du fährst später von Steimel alleine durch den dunklen Wald nach Dierdorf


----------



## Andreas S. (29. März 2008)

gehe dann mal schlafen und schaue nachher noch mal hier rein


----------



## flyfisher (29. März 2008)

Moin Ändie... Kommst Du zu mir? 
Wann? 
12 ist auch gut. 
Ruf mal an. 
Bis nachher.


----------



## Andreas S. (29. März 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> 2. Variante
> ab Steimel,Niederdreis,Hanroth,Wienau Flugplatz,Kaisereiche Dierdorf,Brückrachtdorf,Marienrachtdorf,Rückeroth,Hammermühle Maxsein,Zürbach,Campingplatz Freillingen,Dreifelder weiher,Alpenrodter Hütte,Hachenburg,Höchstenbach,Wahlrod,Berod,Lautzert,Rodenbach,Udert,Steimel
> 
> 
> ich komme nach Dierdorf und du fährst später von Steimel alleine durch den dunklen Wald nach Dierdorf



Moin,
supi,so machen wir es.
Vielleicht hat sonst noch wer Lust mitzufahren?Es kann auch unterwegs eingestiegen werden.Ich denke da besonders an die Fraktion aus Selters,da wir an der Hammermühle vorbeikommen.


_Also wer noch Bock und Zeit hat,der sollte sich bis spätestens 10:30 Uhr hier mal melden._

Ich denke so gegen 11:45 Uhr in Steimel loszufahren um gegen 12:30Uhr in Dierdorf zu sein.

@flyfisher
ich rufe dich an


----------



## DW77 (29. März 2008)

grml 
zu spät :-(

nun ja werde dann mal alleine ne Runde drehen 

mfg
Dirk


----------



## Andreas S. (29. März 2008)

war das ne tolle Fahrt,mit allem drum und dran.
Asphalt,Schotter,tiefer Matsch,bis 10 cm Schnee,Pfützen klein-groß-tief-flach,Bachdurchfahrten,Rückenwind,Gegenwind,Sonne,Wolken.
69km/800hm/4std fertig.​Schade nur das außer flyfisher und mir niemand dabbaysayn  wollte.
Habt ihr ganz schön was verpasst.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (30. März 2008)

servus,
heut wer geradelt?

Tosche auch wieder im Lande?
Haste aber ganz schön was nachzuholen.


----------



## BrexbachG. (30. März 2008)

....ja.....ich bin entgegen meinen Plänen im Osten nur 100 km geradelt, da hat mich die sibirsche Kälte niedergeschlagen...bin immer noch nicht fit, hoffe aber am Samstag, dann aber stark geschwächt, am Start sayn zu können.....aber du nimmst bestimmt Rücksicht auf mich.....


----------



## BrexbachG. (30. März 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> bedauer, bedauer.....
> mb





....bedankt, bedankt......


----------



## Andreas S. (30. März 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich! RR



Wat issn dat? RückwärtsRodeln?RadReinigen?RosenRupfen?


----------



## BrexbachG. (30. März 2008)

....das geht mit Wasser und Seife wieder ab....


....ja der Maggie Geruch auf deinem Ei....oder was meinst Du mit dem Untertitel..??....


----------



## BrexbachG. (30. März 2008)

und....................????????


riecht es immer noch.......??????????????????


waschen waschen waschen........bis nächsten Samstag bekommst du das bestinkt wieder hin......


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. März 2008)

Tourbilder vom Ring....guckst du hier....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/4711

Danke. Bueschi !!




@ Alle derzeit nicht so fitten....

bitte kommt am Samstag, dann bin ich wenigstens in guter Gesellschaft.....Pogo....Päddie....XmichelX....noch jemand vergessen ??...dann bitte auch kommen.....die fitten sind bestimmt auch alle da....oder SuuuuperÄndy.???????


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. April 2008)

hey Leutz bin am Sonntag mim Gammelkind 100km RR gefahren war super geil diesen Sonntag wieder wenn das Wetter mit macht! 
Samstag hoffe ich bei euch am Start zu sayn!


Wer kam noch mal aus Anhausen?
kommst du am Samstag auch?
Wenn ja und du mim Fahrradfährst, könntest du mir mal die Strecke von Anhausen durch en Wald nach Sayn zeigen!

Grüße 
Mischbaeck


----------



## Deleted 56720 (3. April 2008)

Hi Mischbaeck,

kommt aufs Wetter an, ob ich Samstag dabay bin, fahre immer mit dem Rad nach Sayn, ansonsten zeige ich Dir den Weg halt ein andermal.

Melde mich spätestens  Sa. morgen nochmal.

FH


----------



## Andreas S. (3. April 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> @ Alle derzeit nicht so fitten....
> 
> bitte kommt am Samstag, dann bin ich wenigstens in guter Gesellschaft.....Pogo....Päddie....XmichelX....noch jemand vergessen ??...dann bitte auch kommen.....die fitten sind bestimmt auch alle da....oder SuuuuperÄndy.???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (4. April 2008)

Bin Samstag nicht dabay, da ich heute Nacht nicht zum Schlafen kommen werde... Viel Spaß!


----------



## Mischbaeck (4. April 2008)

Guden Tach
Muss morgen leider Arbeiten! Hoffe aber trotzdem dass ich um 12:00 Uhr Feierabend habe und doch noch bei euch dabbay sayn kann!
Probiere auf jeden fall zu kommen, aber wenn ich um kurz nach eins nicht in sicht bin, braucht ihr nicht auf mich zu warten!!!


----------



## Mischbaeck (4. April 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Hi Mischbaeck,
> 
> kommt aufs Wetter an, ob ich Samstag dabay bin, fahre immer mit dem Rad nach Sayn, ansonsten zeige ich Dir den Weg halt ein andermal.
> 
> ...



Musst mir den weg ein andermal zeigen, schaffe es morgen wenn dann nur mim Auto Pünktlich zu sayn.
Würde mich trotzdem freuen dich um eins in sayn zu sehn.


----------



## Andreas S. (4. April 2008)

moin,
da die Alten Säcke bereits abgesagt haben,sind wir jungen jetzt in der Verantwortung.
Ich denke schon morgen dabbay zusayn in Sayn.Habe heute abend noch mein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Termin und hoffe, morgen früh genug dort wegzukommen.


----------



## Mischbaeck (4. April 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> moin,
> da die Alten Säcke bereits abgesagt haben,sind wir jungen jetzt in der Verantwortung.
> Ich denke schon morgen dabbay zusayn in Sayn.Habe heute abend noch mein
> 
> ...



ich denke die alten säcke hätten abgesagt


----------



## Mischbaeck (4. April 2008)

So verabschiede mich dann mal für heute.
Hoffe morgen dabbay sayn zu können.
Gr. Mischbaeck


----------



## xmichelx (4. April 2008)

Servus,

ich bin morgen nicht dabei. Muss mein Bike reparieren: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber ich habe einen super Bikeladen gefunden und bekommt dort bestimmt kompetente Hilfe:


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. April 2008)

ja michel......das sind Thai Bikes.....für 2 Personen aber max. 80 kg. !!! 

....da hast du leider überboten.... 

...hoffentlich biste nächste Woche wieder dabay...so langsam wirst du ein wenig vermißt.. 

...also nächste Woche bei schönem Wetter sind doch auch die anderen wieder da, dann machen wir ne richtig große Sommer-Eröffungs-Tour.....

....also Jens mach mal ne Wied Tour klar.... 


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@Alle

morgen ne kleine Tour ab Sayn zum Wiedereinstieg nach Verletzung oder Krankheit oder mangelnder Zeit oder oder oder..

morgen 1300 h ab Schloß Sayn *ne kleine Runde *_*15-20 km 1,5 -2 H *_....nächste Woche dann wieder das volle Hard Core Programm !!


----------



## xmichelx (4. April 2008)

OKAY, so ne kleine Runde werde ich hoffentlich schaffen. 

Werde dann um 13 Uhr in Sayn sayn.

Bis Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2008)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich bin morgen nicht dabei. Muss mein Bike reparieren:
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. April 2008)

Hallo,

bei dem Regen is heut nix mit biken !

@michel

Vorderrad nachzentrieren,Kette auflegen und Ghost-Aufkleber druff - schon haste wieder ein super Bike  - hat schonmal einer hier aus dem Forum genacht  

[IMGl] http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/6/7/2/4/_/medium/P1010006131.JPG?19[/IMGl]


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2008)

was ist mit dir los?
Haste deine Medikamente noch nicht eingenommen?
Das war ein Poison Uffklääbär.


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2008)

Achso,
heut nix biken,bei der Sauerei


----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. April 2008)

Von miraus kannste auchn Känjohn Kläber aufbabben


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2008)

dann siehts ja aus wie deins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. April 2008)

Meins ist doch nicht soo schöön blau und silber


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (5. April 2008)

wenns wetter wieder besser wird bin ich auch wieder dabbay  ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. April 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> wenns wetter wieder besser wird bin ich auch wieder dabbay  ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt












jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa er lebt noch er lebt noch........


----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. April 2008)

Ich dachte immer wir hätten nur einen michel in der Truppe und der heißt double x  michel


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2008)

der andere ist doch das Räuchermännchen


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. April 2008)

...hallo FidelJoe....


hast du schon ne schöne Wied Tour für nächsten Samstag parat ??

Dann können wir schon ein bisschen Werbung machen...Wetter wird auf jeden Fall gut !

Nächste Woche sind bestimmt alle, wirklich alle dabay....auch die, die man schon fast gar nicht mehr (er)kennt.....

Wie siehts aus ?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. April 2008)

Ich such noch nen 2. Mann fürn Alpencross, Bike wird gestellt - wäre das nichts für Dich Superandy ?  Ich sitze allerdings vorne !
[IMGr]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/6/7/2/0/_/medium/TandemDH-Bike.jpg?0[/IMGr]

Das Teil geht tierisch bergab!!


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2008)

toll,und wie soll ich im Windschatten fahren?Du bist doch locker 10 cm kleine wie ich.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. April 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ...hallo FidelJoe....
> 
> 
> hast du schon ne schöne Wied Tour für nächsten Samstag parat ??
> ...



Wenns Wetter passt! Und wenn  nicht gejammert wird wie bei der lezten Wiedtortour (will die Sportschau noch sehen ,muss um 16 Uhr zuhause sein, wie weit ist es noch, hab Hunger, will ein Eis,usw,usw,......)


----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. April 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> toll,und wie soll ich im Windschatten fahren?Du bist doch locker 10 cm kleine wie ich.



Bergauf bis Du eh kleiner und bergab mach ich den Sattel hoch -  außerdem bin ich nur 1cm kleiner als Du ! wenn überhaupt .

In der Breite kann ich Dir allerdings keinen Windschatten geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter passt! Und wenn  nicht gejammert wird wie bei der lezten Wiedtortour (will die Sportschau noch sehen ,muss um 16 Uhr zuhause sein, wie weit ist es noch, hab Hunger, will ein Eis,usw,usw,......)



tosche jammert immer!!!!Der alte Jammerlappen.
Der jammert sogar wenn der FC Nürnberg mal auswärts gewinnt


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Ich such noch nen 2. Mann fürn Alpencross, Bike wird gestellt - wäre das nichts für Dich Superandy ?  Ich sitze allerdings vorne !
> [IMGr]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/6/7/2/0/_/medium/TandemDH-Bike.jpg?0[/IMGr]
> 
> Das Teil geht tierisch bergab!!



besser ist wenn ich vorne sitze,dann zeige ich dir mal wie man damit den Fischerpfad runter brettert

und meinen Abgasturbolader kannste dann auch genießen


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. April 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Ich such noch nen 2. Mann fürn Alpencross, Bike wird gestellt - wäre das nichts für Dich Superandy ?  Ich sitze allerdings vorne !
> [IMGr]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/6/7/2/0/_/medium/TandemDH-Bike.jpg?0[/IMGr]
> 
> Das Teil geht tierisch bergab!!





Hier ist dein 2.Mann für den AlpenCross und er freut sich das DU vorne sitzt!! ....und SuperAndy...an den Windschatten denkt dann kein Mensch  mehr...und der hier geht auch tierisch ab......





SuperÄndy ....willste wegen dem nach vorn ??????

Deinen AbgasTurboLader inspeziert der nette Herr bestimmt auch ganz intensiv !!!


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2008)

hat dein Frau das Bild gerade geschossen,tosche?


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. April 2008)

Nein....meint Teint ist etwas heller....


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2008)

die Eimerchen habe ich aber bei dir schon gesehen
mach das Bild mal größer,der hat ein Canyon Tattoo


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. April 2008)

..dann muß ich das mal mit meiner Frau klären....dann scheint der Herr vielseitig interessiert zu sayn.....


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. April 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> die Eimerchen habe ich aber bei dir schon gesehen
> mach das Bild mal größer,der hat ein Canyon Tattoo





 ....jetzt haste dich verraten....du scheinst ihn zu kennen...das Tattoo soll Intim sayn...


Mitfahrgelegenheit gesucht ??entweder den netten Herren mit dem Tandem oder den Mischgebäck oder Gammelkind oder den FidelJoe......??


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2008)

und für nächsten Samstag muß ich erst mal ne Fahrgelegenheit finden
hab wahrscheinlich kein PKW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. April 2008)

> Ich such noch nen 2. Mann fürn Alpencross, Bike wird gestellt - wäre das nichts für Dich Superandy ? Ich sitze allerdings vorne !




Hiermit ziehe ich das Angebot mit sofortiger Wirkung zurück - ich will doch nur biken:kotz:


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2008)

und fiedeldi,was jetzt?

einfach abgemeldet,Frechheit.


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. April 2008)

.....vielleicht stand jemand vor der Tür .....der nicht mehr gelesen hat das das Angebot mit sofortiger Wirkung zurückgezogen wurde....


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. April 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> jetz is man mal nich da, und schon bricht der Laden auseinander!
> Schönen Sonntag
> mb





nuh mein Güdsdor......bisse in Läpzsch ooff Oarbeid ??????


----------



## Andreas S. (6. April 2008)

wie ,keiner von euch am radeln?
ich habe aufgrund des nächtlichen Schneetreiben abgesagt.5cm lagen heute morgen


----------



## Vonsen (6. April 2008)

hi naja  bin öfters in rennerod und umgebung unterwegs da keiner am biken glaub ich ja net !! naja  wenn doch mal melden !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (8. April 2008)

an alle.....der Winterschlaf ist vorbei...der letzte Schnee gestern gefallen und am Samstag, 12.04.08 findet bei schönem Wetter unsere Tour statt:

*1300 h Schloß Sayn*

...und bitte recht zahlreich....wenn der FidelJoe dabay sayn sollte, was er sollte !!, dann gehts an die Wied, ansonsten schau mer mal, wird aber bestimmt wie immer schön !!

...und die Winterschläfer brauchen keine Angst zu haben...die derzeitige Form ist allerseits nur mäßig....ihr werdet kaum auffallen.....also inneren Schweinehund überwinden und mitkommen !!! 

.....und wenn das Wetter noch besser als bestellt werden sollte, dann wartet am Ende der Tour noch ne Oase auf uns.... ....

*1300 h Schloß Sayn*


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. April 2008)

..das läßt der sich bestimmt nicht entgehen...der kommt !!

aber was ist denn mit den langzeitvermißten ?? und fußkranken ??.....

paddie, dw77, xmichel, pogomän, fideljoe, sprungmonkey, adlerpeter, frank, flyfisher, gammelkind und mischgebäck ?? und wen hab ich jetzt noch vergessen ?? Sulibats ??.....die Stadtratte Jupp ??....und  ..??? ....der Frank2 aus Selters ist auch gerne wiedergesehen...aber diesmal bitte nicht unsere Reifen sabotieren....wir werden trotzdem irgendwann an die Lahn kommen....!!!!!!!....wäre schön euch alle mal wieder zusammen zu sehen....!!


----------



## DW77 (8. April 2008)

Hallo

werde um 1300h am Samstag am Schloss sayn. hoffe nur meine Power reicht 

Aber? nicht klagen kämpfen 

freu mich 

mfg
Dirk


----------



## BurgFräulein (8. April 2008)

........da simmer dabay........


----------



## sulibats (8. April 2008)

Tja, ich bin auch wieder im Lande und wenn es nicht regnet, auch dabei


----------



## Mischbaeck (9. April 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> und für nächsten Samstag muß ich erst mal ne Fahrgelegenheit finden
> hab wahrscheinlich kein PKW



Kann dich ewntl. mitnehmen, oder wir fahren zusammen mim bike dahin! können wir ja ende der Woche mal sehn!

Gr. Mischbaeck


----------



## Gammelkind (9. April 2008)

na wenn das burgfräulein dabei is muss ich mich ja auch mal wieder blicken lassen ;o) sofern der herr mich mitnimmt


----------



## BurgFräulein (9. April 2008)

.....der wird verpflichtet dich mitzunehmen....!!

ansonsten.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....

Bis Samstag


----------



## Mischbaeck (11. April 2008)

So wer kommt en Morgen nun?


----------



## Mischbaeck (11. April 2008)

sulibats schrieb:


> Tja, ich bin auch wieder im Lande und wenn es nicht regnet, auch dabei



Du meintest doch sicher:

Tja, ich bin auch wieder im Lande und auch wenn es regnet, dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (11. April 2008)

@ Andreas S. 

Sollen Gammelkind und ich dich dann morgen mitnehmen?


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. April 2008)

...bislang simmer zu siebt ...können aber noch mehr werden...


----------



## sulibats (11. April 2008)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Gammelkind (11. April 2008)

h,msngm


----------



## Mischbaeck (11. April 2008)

Gammelkind schrieb:


> h,msngm



sorry ich war's


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. April 2008)

Gammelkind schrieb:


> h,msngm


----------



## Mischbaeck (11. April 2008)

dann schaffen wir doch die zehn oder?


----------



## Mischbaeck (11. April 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @brex
> Musst nicht alles wissen.
> Das ist die Jugend von heute, verschlüsselte Botschaften...
> 
> ...



S C H E I ß E  aufgeflogen


----------



## BurgFräulein (11. April 2008)

.....ich dachte hier gehts ums biken.....und nicht ums effen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (11. April 2008)

Es geht nur um das eine!


----------



## BurgFräulein (11. April 2008)

http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&type=WORLD&id=48804

sind das Aussichten ?? !! Also alle mitkommen worauf wartet ihr ?!?

Bis moggän


----------



## Mischbaeck (11. April 2008)

Hoffe das das wetter so gut wird wie gesagt habe kaum nochlust auf sauerrei!

@ Burgfräulein
fährst du eigentlich in den klamotten, die du auf em Bild an hast?


----------



## BurgFräulein (11. April 2008)

vielleicht werde ich auch mein Sommer-Dress tragen...mal schauen wie die gefühlte Temperatur morgen ist..


----------



## Mischbaeck (11. April 2008)

Schick Schick


----------



## Andreas S. (11. April 2008)

Tach,endlich zuhause.

Morgen gibt es nix mit mir in Sayn.
Meine Tochter möchte das ich morgen bei ihrem 1. Voltigier-Wettkampf für dieses Jahr zuschaue.Und deshalb fahre ich morgen mit dem Auto und natürlich meiner Tochter nach Bad Ems.
Will vielleicht jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (11. April 2008)

Ok, hätte dich aber auch mitgenommen! Wenn du nur kein Auto gehabt hättest. Wünsche dir viel spaß bei den vierbeinern!


----------



## xmichelx (11. April 2008)

so, mein Rädle hat eine Öldusche bekommen und ist fit für Morgen.
Ich bin zwar nicht fit, aber für ne kleine Tour muss es eben reichen.

Habe morgen noch Handwerker im Haus, aber die sind bis 13 Uhr mit Sicherheit fertig.

Werde also dabei sayn.


----------



## Mischbaeck (11. April 2008)

So schaue morgenfrüh dann noch mal durch.
Bis dann mal und viel spaß heute Abend euch allen noch!

Grüße


----------



## Andreas S. (11. April 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Ok, hätte dich aber auch mitgenommen! Wenn du nur kein Auto gehabt hättest. Wünsche dir viel spaß bei den vierbeinern!



Ja,danke noch fürs Angebot.
Bei mir konzentriert sich halt alles aufs WE.Und diesmal gehts zur Landesmeisterschaft im Voltigieren.


----------



## rouwinho (11. April 2008)

Hallo BrexbachG.,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken euch Morgen einmal besuchen zu kommen. 
Wieviel km sind denn angedacht?


----------



## Andreas S. (11. April 2008)

Ich werde mich dann mal am Sonntag auf den Esel schwingen und durchs Pudebacher Land oder so etwas zu fahren.
Sonst noch jemand?
Ich hatte so an 9:00Uhr gedacht.
Wenn sich niemand meldet fahre ich alleine.


----------



## BrexbachG. (12. April 2008)

rouwinho schrieb:


> Hallo BrexbachG.,
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken euch Morgen einmal besuchen zu kommen.
> Wieviel km sind denn angedacht?




.....ja gute Idee  

...es werden ca. 50 km werden.....sehrwahrscheinlich gehts an die Wied...ne wirklich schöne Tour....wäre schön wenn Du /ihr kommt !!
Und bestelle dem Olli und dem Berry von uns allen auch mal schöne Börsday-Grüße.....

Abfahrt  1300 h am Schloß Sayn 

p.s. am besten heute etwas früher anreisen...hier ist Eröffnung des Rhein und Saynsteigs.....da wird die Hölle los sayn.....

@ SuperÄndy:  SChade !! hatte mich heute mal wieder auf dich gefreut !


----------



## flyfisher (12. April 2008)

Ich bin nachher auch dabay...


----------



## rouwinho (12. April 2008)

hört sich gut an. Ich werde dabei sein. 
Bis später.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (12. April 2008)

Werd heut auch in Sayn sayn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (12. April 2008)

also die 50km schaffe ich definitiv noch nicht. 
Werde dann mal fleissig alleine trainieren um wieder einigermaßen fit zu werden.

Wünsch euch viel Spaß.


----------



## rouwinho (12. April 2008)

das ist meines Erachtens der falsche Ansatz. Ich würde so lange es geht mitfahren und dann aussteigen. So forderst du dich mehr heraus.


----------



## Andreas S. (12. April 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> @ SuperÄndy:  SChade !! hatte mich heute mal wieder auf dich gefreut !



Meine Tochter freut sich mehr.

Für 50 km hole ich mein Rad nicht aus dem Keller.


----------



## Gammelkind (12. April 2008)

wir haben grad bei schönstem wetter gefrühstückt und sind gleich dabbay


----------



## Gammelkind (12. April 2008)

wie ists temperaturmäßig da unten? lässt der herr fragen, der würd gern in kurz fahren


----------



## Andreas S. (12. April 2008)

Schloß Monrepos 8 cm Neuschnee bei -1°C


----------



## Mischbaeck (12. April 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Schloß Monrepos 8 cm Neuschnee bei -1°C



HA HA nur weil ich nicht eingelogt bin, heißt das nicht das du mich veralbern kannst!


----------



## sulibats (12. April 2008)

xmichelx schrieb:


> also die 50km schaffe ich definitiv noch nicht.
> Werde dann mal fleissig alleine trainieren um wieder einigermaßen fit zu werden.
> 
> Wünsch euch viel Spaß.


Ahh, das Rad fährt doch fast alleine den Berg hoch. Vor allem ist wohl keiner richtig fit. Also bis gleich


----------



## Mischbaeck (12. April 2008)

bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (12. April 2008)

...alles Fit im Schritt....

war ne richtig gute Tour, schöne große Gruppe, und 5 Anstiege !!

Am Ende war ich aber auch ganz schön platt....aber egal, hat noch Wochen der Abstinenz wieder richtig Spaß mit Euch gemacht !!....obwohl da ja noch einige gefehlt haben.....zu elft waren wir dann doch noch....die Eifelaner wurden vom Rouvinho sehr würdig vertreten  ....und der Dominik, ist der hier nicht im Forum vertreten ??? haben sie dich zurück auf die Insel gelassen ?? oder sitzt du noch aufm Festland fest  

Bei der genitalen Gruppe und Tour heute, freue ich mich schon auf nächsten Samstag !!

Bilder und Filmchen gibts morgen per email bzw. youtubelink

@Rouven...schick mir mal ne mail, dann bekommste Post....


----------



## Andreas S. (12. April 2008)

Also ihr  habt alle den 1.Platz meiner Tochter und deren Mannschaft verpasst.
Und ich,was habe ich mir "entgehen" lassen?

@müsli
mein Fitnesszustand wird morgen festgestellt


----------



## Andreas S. (12. April 2008)

thx für die Fotos.

da hab ich ja gar nix verpasst


----------



## BrexbachG. (12. April 2008)

hallo Andrea, warum so zickig !

haste was anderes von dayner Tochter erwartet ?? die konnte doch nur gewinnen !!....und Gratulation !!!!!

und dayne Kumpels würden dich halt gerne wieder dabay haben....is doch gar nicht so schlimmmmmm.....und nächsten Samstag biste hoffentlich wieder dabay.....wir erkennen dich doch sonst gar nicht mehr..... .........neee stimmt nicht .....wir werden dich doch erkennen.... wir freuen uns auf Dich........und bisher hat dir die Rod Hoden.....Tour immer gefallen...



@WG   Gammel/Mischa.....sayd ihr gut zuhause angekommen....??.........das nächste mal gilt das alte Boxermotto:

Enthaltsamkeit vor der Tour......nix......... "h,msngm"......


----------



## Andreas S. (12. April 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Also ich hatte 73 km und 1305 hm bei nem 15 er Schnitt auf der Uhr.
> Kurzer Platten auf dem letzten km.
> Ansonsten fährt uns die unterernährte Jugend rechts und links um die Ohren...
> 
> ...



..hattest du wieder das Rad mit den 3 Speichenmagneten


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (12. April 2008)

klingt auf jeden fall nach ner menge spaß! ich hätte diese tour aber echt noch nicht überlebt  würd echt gern mal wieder fahren, aber ich hab hier keine möglichkeit mein radel zu pflegen und muss dementsprechend auf trockenheit warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (12. April 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> klingt auf jeden fall nach ner menge spaß! ich hätte diese tour aber echt noch nicht überlebt  würd echt gern mal wieder fahren, aber ich hab hier keine möglichkeit mein radel zu pflegen und muss dementsprechend auf trockenheit warten






 bei Touren ab Sayn.....Pflege bei mir.....und ich glaube bei Touren ab Staymel.....Pflege bei Andrea möglich.....also bis nächste Woche...!!!!1


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (12. April 2008)

ich muss ja trotzdem nach höhr zurück  bis dahin siehts wieder aus wie sau^^


----------



## DW77 (13. April 2008)

Guten Morgen,
fand die Tour gestern voll gut hat ne Menge Spass mit euch gemacht.
Der letzte Stich nach Anhausen war zwar ein wenig lang aber hat gepasst 


mfg Dirk

P.S. danke für die prompte Bilderzustellung


----------



## Andreas S. (13. April 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> nö, 3 Speichenmagneten fallen auf,
> 
> Radumfang 1000 ! Alter staymeler Vermessungstrick.
> 
> ...



du alter Schlingel


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2008)

hallo Ihr Leut vom MTB-Forum
Es ist möglich das einige von Euch gestern schon eine Email von mir bekommen haben zwecks dem 2. Mountainbike-Event im Westerwald.
Würde mich auch in diesem Jahr wieder freuen Euch dort zu treffen.
Wer noch nicht in meinem Verteiler drin ist kann mir ja seine Email Adresse zukommen lassen.
Gruß aus Oberdreis
Der Friseur


----------



## Mischbaeck (13. April 2008)

Hi Leute melde mich spät aber besser wie gar nicht. Gerade zuhause angekommen!
War echt ne Klasse Tour gestern und hat irre viel spaß gemacht.
Hoffe wir haben euch nicht zu sehr aufgehalten, aber Gammelkind mag halt die strecken Berg hoch so überhaupt gar nicht und ist auch noch nicht wieder so ganz Fit. Fande aber unter der Berücksichtigung ihre Fitniss und den Höhenmetern hat sie sich so gut wie es ging geschlagen, oder?
Sie wird wohl es nächste mal erst wieder mitkommen wenn eine Flachere Tour ansteht, bis dahin bleibe ich euch aber treu.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour!

Gr.

Mischbäck


----------



## Andreas S. (13. April 2008)

wenn das so ist,dann komme ich auch erst wieder wenn ne flache Tour angesagt ist.


----------



## Mischbaeck (13. April 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wenn das so ist,dann komme ich auch erst wieder wenn ne flache Tour angesagt ist.



MÄDCHEN


----------



## Mischbaeck (13. April 2008)

@ Andi 

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei dir während der Woche mal mit na Feierabendrunde aus?


----------



## Andreas S. (13. April 2008)

Kann ich dir genau erzählen:
Letzte Woche war das so.
Mo. Karlsruhe
Di. Schweiz
Mi. Schweiz
Do. Schweiz
Fr. Freiburg
Diese Woche
Mo. Karlsruhe
Di.Frankreich
Mi. Frankreich
Do. Karlsruhe
Fr. Karlsruhe

wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (13. April 2008)

Oh man, hast ja echt ein volles Programm wärend der Woche!
Naja in der Schweiz und Frankreich kann man ja auch schön fahren, das blöde nur bis ich nach der Arbeit da bin ist es dunkel und im dunklen habe ich Angst!
Also lassen wir das besser mal.


----------



## Mischbaeck (13. April 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Kann ich dir genau erzählen:
> Letzte Woche war das so.
> Mo. Karlsruhe
> Di. Schweiz
> ...



Sa. Sayn


----------



## Andreas S. (13. April 2008)

MÄDCHEN


----------



## Mischbaeck (13. April 2008)

So melde mich ab, Kraftsport!
Bis die Woche mal oder Wochenende.


----------



## Andreas S. (13. April 2008)

..und du leg dir mal paar richtige Laufräder zu,dann kannste den Radumfang auch auf 2133 einstellen,wie andere auch.


----------



## BrexbachG. (13. April 2008)

..nnnabend die Damen....wie ich sehe haben sie noch Verkehr.....

...und hier ein paar bewegte Bilder von gestern...einfach mal so....

zur RododendrohnenTour.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqkqg4-QvsI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abWGPBZ3-mA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OE4PyrVUMQ

bis demnäx in der Brex...


----------



## Andreas S. (13. April 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ..nnnabend die Damen....wie ich sehe haben sie noch Verkehr.....
> 
> ...und hier ein paar bewegte Bilder von gestern...einfach mal so....
> 
> ...



Machste jetzt den Sönke Wortmann der BrexbachGemsen?


----------



## BrexbachG. (13. April 2008)

...nachdem du dich in letzter Zeit sehr rar gemacht hast muß doch einer für die Dokumentation unserer Expeditionen sorgen....

....aber näxten Samstag bist du dann wieder drann.!!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (13. April 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ...nachdem du dich in letzter Zeit sehr rar gemacht hast muß doch einer für die Dokumentation unserer Expeditionen sorgen....
> 
> ....aber näxten Samstag bist du dann wieder drann.!!!!!



ok,werde mein möglichstes tun 
melde mich dann Freitagabend wieder hier

servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DW77 (13. April 2008)

Schick die Videos 

Nur bitte das nächste mal die "Hechelunterdrückung" aktivieren *lol


schönen Abend noch 

mfg
Dirk


----------



## rouwinho (13. April 2008)

... wollte noch nachträglich ein großes Kompliment für die tolle Tour am Samstag aussprechen. Hat riesig Spaß gemacht. Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal. Bis dahin trainiert noch schön.

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## Deleted 56720 (14. April 2008)

Kann mich Rouven nur anschließen, war ne schöne
kleine Wiedtour - im Sommer dann wieder die große Schleife!
Danke für die Bilder und die Clips, Dank auch an unseren tollen Führer,ich hätts bestimmt nicht besser machen können. 

Bis nächste Woche in Sayn ...

@thorsten 
Ist nächste Woche nicht schon Sääner Kärmes?!


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. April 2008)

Bis nächste Woche in Sayn ...

@thorsten 
Ist nächste Woche nicht schon Sääner Kärmes?![/QUOTE]


 ...yes it is....

wir könnten also am Ende der Tour noch ein Kirmes-Bier trinken..die haben auch Weizen....schau mer mal.....

bis Samstag in alter Frische, ich werde jetzt gleich das gute Wetter nutzen und ne kleine Runde 25 km drehen....

nächsten *Samstag dann wie immer  1300 h Schloß Sayn*


----------



## sulibats (15. April 2008)

Servus,

war wirklich ne super Runde am Samstag  

Ich möchte mal auf diesen Thread verweisen...wäre das nicht mal ne Gelegenheit mit der Truppe die Gegend um Emmelshausen zu erkunden?


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. April 2008)

Hi Ben,
wäre ne Überlegung wert, sollten wir am Samstag mal live bei der Tour besprechen......ggf. könnten wir uns auch mit den Rengsdorfern und den Nickenichern absprechen und dort ganz massiv auflaufen...

...wie siehts aus Berry ??  ....und Klaus ???.............bitte mal melden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (16. April 2008)

Hi Viktor,

die 50km Strecke würd ich mitfahren, oder haste vor wieder die 100Km zu fahren?


----------



## DW77 (16. April 2008)

Hallo

bin nicht mehr am Grübeln warte auf die Bestätigungsemail

Also quasi bin ich angemeldet :-9

Grübel jetzt nur noch ob ich es schaffe mit dem Michel den Schinderhannescup ne Woche vorher fahre *mal sehen

Achso  als Team habe ich mal Brexbach Gemsen angegeben


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. April 2008)

Hallo die Damen,

@Schweißtopfen:   klar am Samstag ab Sayn *1300 h Schloß Sayn *

@Müslibrenner: 25 Mai Rhens werde ich nicht können,
aber wegen dem  04Mai Emmelshausen sollten wir am Samstag nochmal sprechen.


Bis Samstag...Wetter scheint ja richtig gut zu werden.....muß schon mal die kurzen Hosen raussuchen...


----------



## Mischbaeck (18. April 2008)

Hey Leute werde mich wohl auch anmelden sowohl in rehns als auch in Emmelshausen wer fährt denn welche Strecke, wo?


----------



## Mischbaeck (18. April 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich mach die nur 50 km, weil ich ansonsten wieder alleine unterwegs bin.
> Und die zweiten 50km alleine sind lang, sehr lang....
> 
> gruß mb



würde die zweiten 50km auch mit dir fahren!


----------



## BrexbachG. (18. April 2008)

.....und hier wie immer der ultimative Aufruf für morgen:




*1300 h am Schloß Sayn sayn  !!*

Tourvorschläge und Wünsche werden gerne angenommen.....vielleicht (ver)führt uns der Müslimän ja morgen doch noch an die Lahn....???....wenn wir genug Material  mitnehmen,  kann uns eigentlich nichts aufhalten....lange genug Licht werden wir jetzt auf jeden Fall haben .....und der SulibatsstabiluS kann dann noch die Marksburg mit einbauen ???...

Vielleicht trauen sich bei dem Königswetter auch die Fußkranken wieder aufs Bike....und die Winterschläfer ??...und wenn hier noch interessierte Neue Mitfahrer/innen Interesse haben.....herzlich willkommen  

..ich habe heute schon mal die kurze Hose auf ner kleinen Runde probegefahren.....genital !!!!!

Bis moje  !!!!


----------



## Mischbaeck (18. April 2008)

klingt schon hart mit den 7h aber ist doch ein toller anreiß es dieses Jahr unter 6 1/2 h oder soger 6 h zu schaffen, für 6h ist ein Schnitt von 16,66666667 angesagt klingt ja nicht sooooooooooo viel aber die dauer ist der Feind! 

Warten wir mal ab wer sonnst noch mit macht!


----------



## Mischbaeck (18. April 2008)

Morgen ist wieder glückssache ob ich dabbay sayn kann, kommt drauf wann mein Chef mich gehen lässt!
Wenn ich um 1 nicht da bin komme ich auch nicht mehr! Werde aber dann später von mir aus ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Andreas S. (18. April 2008)

so,
ich bin auch wieder da.
Ich denke schon morgen in Sayn zu sayn.


----------



## Mischbaeck (18. April 2008)

so bis Morgen oder auch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DW77 (18. April 2008)

Hallo

für morgen muss ich leider absagen

Habe mich für Rhens für die 50km angemeldet  also sind wir wohl schon zu dritt 

wünsch euch morgen viel spass


mfg
Dirk


----------



## superrocker73 (18. April 2008)

Da ist wohl morgen Schüleraustausch angesagt...wir Ko-blenzer machen uns nämlich morgen auf den Weg in's Brexbachtal...vielleicht kommt ihr uns ja entgegen...viel Spass übrigens an der Lahn, wenn ihr hinfahren solltet...wir waren dort gestern auf diversen Trails unterwegs...war wunderschön!!!


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. April 2008)

...hier die aktuellen Wasserstandsmeldungen....

13 Grad bei minimalem Niesel....sieht aber trotzdem irgendwie freundlich aus....also bestes Biker-Wetter !!

@SuperRocker  
mit dem MüsliBrenner ist uns der "Lahnführer" ausgefallen.....dann werden wir das ein anderes mal angehen...somit werden wir dann um 1300 h vor Ort am Schloß Sayn kurzfristig entscheiden wohin's geht....wenn ihr es bis 1300 h schafft dort zu sayn kann man ggf. auch gemeinsam ein Stück fahren ??

@Rest
freue mich schon auf nachher, schade das das Wetter dem Müslimän zu schlecht ist....


----------



## flyfisher (19. April 2008)

Bin gleich layder nicht dabay. 
Habe mal meinen Dienstplan des vergangenen Monats angeschaut - da wunderts mich dann nicht, dass ich mich heute extrem platt fühle.

Viel Spaß heute!


----------



## Andreas S. (19. April 2008)

+ 13° ?


----------



## Andreas S. (19. April 2008)

dann bin ich dabbay
das ist ja Sommer


----------



## Andreas S. (19. April 2008)

da kann ich die Fußwärmer mit Folie anziehen und immer wieder gebrauchen°!


----------



## Andreas S. (19. April 2008)

schade,
kein fly dabbay,müsli away,


----------



## Deleted 56720 (19. April 2008)

Hi, 

also bei mir hier oben regnets - werde morgen bei hoffentlich sonnigem Wetter ne Runde drehen 

bis die Tage.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (19. April 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also bei mir hier oben regnets - werde morgen bei hoffentlich sonnigem Wetter ne Runde drehen
> 
> bis die Tage.....




 ...und hier siehts schon wieder besser aus...du weißt doch wie schon so oft....ab 1300 h ist trocken !! also schwing dich auf dayn Eisenschwein und komm runner...


----------



## Andreas S. (19. April 2008)

@ fidel
willste kneifen?
oder haste meinen Schlauch schon wieder kaputttt?


Außerdem ist das kein Regen sondern erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (19. April 2008)

Wünsch euch beiden viel Spaß , hängt euch doch an die Koblenzer-Truppe mit drann da könnt ihr bestimmt nochn bissel Fahrtechnik lernen


----------



## Andreas S. (19. April 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Wünsch euch beiden viel Spaß , hängt euch doch an die Koblenzer-Truppe mit drann da könnt ihr bestimmt nochn bissel Fahrtechnik lernen



wie sie meinen.
kriegste auch keine Bülda von heute.


@tosche 
bis gleich


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. April 2008)

....na siehste...wie bestellt. Nießel hat aufgehört, und wie gewohnt ist ab 1300 h ideales MTB Wetter !!

Also die Damen und LadyBoys....nicht so zimperlich und bitte recht zahlreich.....bis gleich !!


----------



## DW77 (19. April 2008)

Hallo

werde nur die 50km fahren da meine Mama ja unbedingt 60 werden muss und ich zu Kaffee und Kuchen bei ihr sein muss

vielleicht nächstes Jahr die 100:-

und war gut heute?

mfg
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (19. April 2008)

....das waren heute schöne 50 km bei schwerem Boden.....als Kind durfte ich mich nie sooooo schmutzig machen.....einfach Klasse !!

Da haben die LadyBoyBiker ganz schön was verpaßt..... .....und der Müslimän war nicht dabay als wir den Weg zum schwarzen Meer von Höhr gefunden haben...aber ohne SchlammiWadi !!!


----------



## DW77 (19. April 2008)

ja aber kann ich dannicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren da ic hden Brunch schon weglasse


----------



## superrocker73 (19. April 2008)

Auch wir hatten jede Menge Spass im BrexbachtaL...ihr habt einige feine Trails um die ich euch wirklich beneide...und sie genau deshalb morgen früh erneut aufsuchen werde...wenn ihr mal irgendwann nach Ko oder die Lahn wollt meldet euch doch einfach...


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. April 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Auch wir hatten jede Menge Spass im BrexbachtaL...ihr habt einige feine Trails um die ich euch wirklich beneide...und sie genau deshalb morgen früh erneut aufsuchen werde...wenn ihr mal irgendwann nach Ko oder die Lahn wollt meldet euch doch einfach...




 ...ja das Brexbachtal ist wirklich top !!......den Kaiserstuhl fährt von uns aber wirklich nur einer !...(ich nicht).....wir sind eher Touren Biker mit gelegentlichen Traileinlagen...aber bitte technich nicht zu anspruchsvoll....

eine Tour an die Lahn oder Stadtwald können wir gerne mal gemeinsam angehen.....Schwerpunkt sollte aber auf *Tour *liegen....


----------



## Andreas S. (19. April 2008)

An alle Schoßhündchen(müsli,fly,fidel,mischbäck,dw,pogo,xmichel,..)
heute habt ihr ganz schön etwas verpasst.
Schwarzes Meer,Sayner Schweiz,Dog City,Vergnügungspark,
andere zahlen Geld dafür.

Was macht ihr denn wenn es in Rhens leichter Nieselregen gibt?


----------



## BurgFräulein (19. April 2008)

....na schön wars....und ich hab das *Gammelkind* vermißt !!.....


----------



## Dicke Wade (20. April 2008)

hallo sayner,
wir fahren am 4.5 mit 7 mann
den schinderhannes ma mit 8 mann
in rhens sind wir 5-6 mann (alle 50 km)
und wo sig drauf steht muß auch sig drin sayn. brexbach´gemsen ist schon ok. es sei denn ihr wollt in unseren tollen verein eintreten und in blau gelb fahren.
wir sehen uns am 4.5, oder wer lust hat, am 1.5 CTF Weibern. 9000 an der sporthalle in weibern abfahrt.
bis dann Berry


----------



## Gammelkind (20. April 2008)

das gammelkind saß aber gestern ab 10 bis um 19:00 uhr im weettkmpfbüro und hat sich da geistig angestrengt
@müsli willst du mich verarschen? ich fahr die 100km mit aber nur wenn ihr auch wirklich 7 std dafür braucht


----------



## xmichelx (21. April 2008)

So, habe mich soeben für die 35 km Strecke in Rhens angemeldet.

ja ja, ist mir schon klar. Weichei und so! Nur her mit euren Kommentaren )

Aber ich spüre jetzt noch die Schmerzen in meiner Lunge und in den Beinen, wenn ich an das 42km Rennen zurückdenke. 2 1/2 Std. Volldampf ist verdammt hart. Noch länger geht für mich nicht. Und damals war ich noch "gut in Form".

Also, wir sehen uns  - wenn auch nur am Start und leider nicht auf der Strecke.


----------



## Andreas S. (21. April 2008)

@michel
jeder fängt mal klein an.Fahre doch einfach in der Gruppe"Betreutes Biken für Senioren"mit.Müsli,mischbäck und Gammeli wollen sich auch dort einweisen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (21. April 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> jetzt mach mal nicht den Dicken..
> 
> Jedenfalls bin ich immer der erste in der Abreißergruppe
> 
> ...



Ich habe bei deinem letzten Ausreissversuch ein Bild von dir gemacht


----------



## DW77 (21. April 2008)

Hallo,

@Andreas Ja ich werde auch im Regen fahren

Den ersten Teil der Srecke können wir zusammen fahren michel wenn ich das richtig gesehen haben ist ja bei der 50er nur 2 Schleifen also wenn du dir schön Zeit lässt und wir ordentlich gas geben wird das wohl passen das du dann nur an den Schleifen kurz allein bist 

mfg

Dirk


----------



## ma899 (22. April 2008)

Hi alle zusammen!!
Wenns euch nix ausmacht bin ich am Samstag vielleicht auch noch ma dabei!! Fühle mich im moment relativ gut,was die kondition und die Kraft angeht.
Ich hoffe ich kann kommen.
Lg


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. April 2008)

Hi Marius, klar kannste kommen !!

..dann kannste auch den xmichelx und den pogomän anspornen mitzukommen, wir sind dieses Frühjahr alle noch nicht so recht in Tritt gekommen...und das Gammelkind ist dann auch in guter Gesellschaft !!

*Also Leutz, Samstag den 26 April gilts wieder ab Schloß Sayn 1300 h .*
Wetterprognosen für Samstag sind super  

Das wird sicher ne Ausfahrt mit kurzen Hosen !!

...und alle die meinen sie sayn noch nicht fit genug.....ihr sayd es ....denn die meisten sind dieses Jahr irgendwie etwas träger als letztes Jahr....ich auch .....vielleicht kommt der Kamikaze auch mal wieder mit ??

Bis demnäx in der Brex !!


----------



## flyfisher (23. April 2008)

bin zu doof zu löschen...


----------



## flyfisher (23. April 2008)

Bin wieder nicht dabay... Geburtstags-Familienfeier hier bei uns - wird bestimmt auch lustig!

Wenn ich Glück habe, und nicht anschaffen muss, habe ich am nächsten Samstag Zeit - ansonsten frühestens wieder im Juni, weil dazwischen jedes Wochenende in der großen Blechdose verbracht wird...

CU
Thomas


----------



## BurgFräulein (23. April 2008)

am Samstag simmer dabay, ich hoffe das Gammelkind auch und hilft mit die FrauenQuote zu erhöhen...


----------



## Gammelkind (24. April 2008)

sieht im moment nicht gut aus, fahre evtl meine schwester in marburg besuchen
möchte aber wenn ich das nächste mal dabei bin das burgfräulein mit vorbau sehen, kannst auch ruhig ausstopfen BH leih ich dir


----------



## schnellejugend (24. April 2008)

Kann man bei euch noch buchen?

Würde gerne dabasayn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (24. April 2008)

....hallo monsieur....du bists gebont !!

...und mit ein wenig Werbung am Samstag für die Lahn ab Limburg....werden wir eure Limburg-Runkel-Lahn-Runde bestimmt ganz bald zahlreich besuchen.. 

bis Samstag !!


----------



## Andreas S. (25. April 2008)

so,Wochenende
bin morgen bestimmt auch wieder dabbay.


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. April 2008)

hi superÄndy......

dann zieh die Shorts an....Wetter wird gut und das tut des alten knochen gut..................das würden dem Müslimän sayne Knochen auch vertragen können.......aber der meldet sich nicht ??......und der FidelJoe ??......der könnte auch ein wenig Sonne vertragen.....


----------



## Andreas S. (25. April 2008)

wo wolle mir dann morgen hin?
Wollte schon mal die Ralphs aufziehen.Die sind aber nix für ans Schwarze Meer.
Fidel kommt morgen bestimmt.
Müsli??? Der bekommt bestimmt die Kette nicht mehr aus der Salatschleuder.Hat der eigentlich noch das Känjon?Er sprach doch davon ,das sayn TÜV nix von dem Ding hält.


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. April 2008)

.....mal sehn wo uns die Tourwünsche morgen hinführen....

...und der Müslimän hat sayn Känyon bestimmt noch !!...und da hat er auch ganz Recht !!


----------



## Andreas S. (25. April 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> jo jo . lästert ihr mal
> 
> wassup,
> 1300 wo sayn?
> ...


und?
ja  oder ja?oder schwärmst du immer noch von unserer letzten "Platten" Lahntour?
Hast du die Unfallstelle nicht abgesperrt für die Spurensuche?
In den Krater den du da hinterlassen hast sind letzte Woche 3 Forellen ertrunken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (26. April 2008)

wer issn nu heut in Sayn um ayns?


----------



## ma899 (26. April 2008)

ich auch


----------



## Andreas S. (26. April 2008)

hui,da simma ja schon dray
wat is mit tosche,fidel,pogo,xmichel,paddiee,sunshineRider,mischbäck,gammel?


----------



## BrexbachG. (26. April 2008)

....natürlich bin ich auch in kurzen Hosen dabay....

...und der Gerald aus Limburg hat sich angekündigt...der mit dem Doppelrohr ...

bis gleich


----------



## Deleted 56720 (26. April 2008)

wenn ichs zeitlich pack komm ich auch (muss vorher nochn Schlauch kaufen)


----------



## Andreas S. (26. April 2008)




----------



## DW77 (26. April 2008)

ist mir zu schönes wetter ich bleibe zu hause 

Ne Spass bei Seite schaffe es nicht leider 

Wünsch euch viel Spass

Dirk


----------



## sulibats (26. April 2008)

Servus Mädels

ich werde es heute wohl auch nicht schaffen.  Wünsche Euch viel Spass, Wetter ist ja ausgezeichnet.


----------



## ma899 (26. April 2008)

hi @all,war ne nette tour,doch am ende noch ganz schön anstrengend mal sehen,werd demnächst vielleicht noch ma dabei sayn!!
Lg


----------



## Mischbaeck (26. April 2008)

hey bin gut heimgekommen! War echt klasse heute super Wetter super Tour und super Strecke!!!

SUPER VIEL SPAß GEHABT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma899 (26. April 2008)

@müsilbrenner:thx,aber ich war schon langsamer als ihr!!


----------



## BrexbachG. (26. April 2008)

.....na das war doch ein prima Ritt an die Lahn heute !!
Standesgemäß war auch ne kleine Reifenpanne dabay....aber nur eine... 

War schön den SunShineRider seit langer zeit wieder dabay zu haben und die SchnelleJugend hat auf den Trails von der Schmittenhöhe an die Lahn mit dem FidelJoe und dem Sprungmonkey ganz schön die "Wildsau" gemacht.... 

Besonderen Dank an die beiden Führer, den Müslimän und den Sprungmarkus für die geile Tour heute, da war wirklich für jeden was dabay !!! 

Wegen nächstem Wochenende sollten wir uns nochmal kurzschließen ob Samstag Sayn oder Sonntag Emmelshausen.


@Mischbäck:    biste mit dem SuperÄndy mitgefahren oder geradelt ??


----------



## schnellejugend (27. April 2008)

Hat richtig Schpasss gemacht.


Auch wenn es abends nur Dönerteller gab.


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. April 2008)

...moje graue Eminenz....schickste ma die Bülda und die Super8-Streifen....


@SuperÄndy....den Tousi.....



@Mischbäck......Rääääschpekt !!....dann hatteste die 100 gestern voll ?!?


----------



## Mischbaeck (27. April 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> .....na das war doch ein prima Ritt an die Lahn heute !!
> Standesgemäß war auch ne kleine Reifenpanne dabay....aber nur eine...
> 
> War schön den SunShineRider seit langer zeit wieder dabay zu haben und die SchnelleJugend hat auf den Trails von der Schmittenhöhe an die Lahn mit dem FidelJoe und dem Sprungmonkey ganz schön die "Wildsau" gemacht....
> ...



Natürlich geradelt


----------



## Deleted 56720 (27. April 2008)

Hallo,

habs auch noch nach Hause geschafft, musste allderdings hoch nach Anhausen öfter mal ne Pause machen (der Mann-mit-dem-Hammer kam noch vorbei), danach gabs erstmal ne Fressorgie  

Die Tour war echt super mit schönen Traileinlagen  Danke an die beiden Füherer

Lebt eigentlich der alte SuperAndy noch??

Bis die Tagen...


----------



## Andreas S. (27. April 2008)

sicher lebe ich noch,bin gerade den Tousi am zusammenstellen.
Zum Glück war ich gestern noch zu einem Geburtstag eingeladen.So brauchte ich in meinem Kühlschrank keine Schneise zu schlagen.
Tour war SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUpi,und das Profil ist noch schöner.
@fidel nach rund 80 km und bestimmt 1600hm von dir wäre ich bestimmt auch etwas platt gewesen
@mischbäck
schön das du nach rund 110km und ???hm nicht so herumjammerst


----------



## Deleted 56720 (27. April 2008)

wenn ich zwei Mettwürstchen unterwegs noch gefuttert hätte bräuchte ich auch nicht jammern


----------



## Mischbaeck (27. April 2008)

Hi Leute habe mich gerad für die 100 km in Rehns angemeldt!
Und Für den Halbmarathon in Emmelshausen!
Team Name habe ich "Brexbach Gemsen" angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (27. April 2008)

Ja ja hättest du dir ja auch leisten können, oder wärst du dann nicht mehr den Berg hochgekommen!
Warum soll ich jammern war ja meine entscheidung! Bin Froh das ich gut und schnell heimgekommen bin, habe von Sayn nach Harschbach nur 10min. längergebraucht als von Harschbach nach Sayn!


----------



## Andreas S. (27. April 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Hi Leute habe mich gerad für die 100 km in Rehns angemeldt!
> Und Für den Halbmarathon in Emmelshausen!
> Team Name habe ich "Brexbach Gemsen" angegeben.



Dann solltest du aber mal über den TÜV mit deinem Material.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Brexbach Gemsen dürfen nur mit sauberem Bike an Veranstaltungen teilnehmen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Außerdem schon mal Mettwürstchen ordern.


----------



## Mischbaeck (27. April 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Dann solltest du aber mal über den TÜV mit deinem Material.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit gestern müsstest du doch wissen was mein Material aushält! 
Und Putzen ja mh weißt ja wie das ist bringe es dann einen Tag vorher bei dir oder em tosche vorbei.


----------



## xmichelx (28. April 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Hi Leute schön das sich der ein oder andere in Rhens und Emmelshausen angemeldet hat dann sieht man sich mal wieder.
> 
> Wie siehts bei euch mit dem 4 Mai aus? Kommt jemand zur Steckenvorstellung nach Emmelshausen?
> 
> ...



Servus,

ich habe mir den Sonntag in Emmelshausen eingeplant. Die Strecke ist mit Sicherheit -wie in den letzten Jahren- sehr gut gewählt.

Auf dem Dach könnte ich noch 1-2 Bikes mitnehmen (die Besitzer natürlich auch).

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## ma899 (28. April 2008)

Hi,ich wollte fragen ob mir auch jemand die bilder schocken kann?! Meine adresse ist: [email protected] 
Lg


----------



## Dicke Wade (29. April 2008)

hallo leute, sind am sonntag mit 7 mann in emmelshausen dabei. wir sehen uns ?!
Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twiesselmann (29. April 2008)

Hi,

gibt es am Woende eine Tour? Wo auch ein "Anfänger" mitfahren kann...

Gruß
ray


----------



## Andreas S. (29. April 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ja ich versende die Bilder noch, nur mein Emailaccount ist hin.
> 
> werd morgen mal die hotlines testen.



Na,wo sind die Bülda? Du hast den Farbfilm vergesssen?
Oder ist die Kamera auch von Känjon?


----------



## BrexbachG. (29. April 2008)

hallo die Damen,

die Bülda hätte ich auch gerne 

*@Schweißtopfen*  pack die Woscht ein !!!

*@Berry  * Emmelshausen sind auf jeden Fall (bei Wetter) einige von uns dabay...da wir am Samstag noch ne Tour fahren sprechen wir uns dann abschließend ab

*@Twiesselmann*     am Samstag machen wir wie immer ne Tour. Am besten schaust du mal vorbei, dann werden wir/du sehen obs funzt.
Wenn deine Kondition für ca. 50 km und 1000hm ausreicht, bist du bestens gerüstet....

*@ alle * *Samstag wie immer Schloß Sayn 1300 h* 

und zusätzlich ggf Sonntag Emmelshausen 0930 h ZAP Emmelshausen....können wir aber auch noch am Samstag besprechen


----------



## Andreas S. (29. April 2008)

Samstag um 1300 Uhr in Sayn sayn

Wenn der Fidel auch dabbay ist,dann würde ich gerne mal Richtung Wiedbachtal,Malberger Skilift und auf dem Rückweg den Rheinsteig bei Rengsdorf unter die Stollen nehmen. 

Wer fährt mit?

In Emmelshausen bin ich Sonntag nicht dabbay.


----------



## BrexbachG. (29. April 2008)

stell doch das Filmchen bei youtube ein und setz den Link hier rein...


----------



## BrexbachG. (29. April 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Ray,
> Valla fotmiert sich langsam!  Können demnäx ne eigene Rennserie aufmachen und den Säänern mal zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat!
> 
> Von wo kommst den du?
> ...





 watt ???? nimm das.......und schau dir dann auch mal Teil 2 + 3 an.!!

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8d-4oFC3488


----------



## Deleted 56720 (30. April 2008)

Hey, wer isn der Typ mit den Kompressionsstrümpfen im Vordergrund?


----------



## Twiesselmann (30. April 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Ray,
> Valla formiert sich langsam!  Können demnäx ne eigene Rennserie aufmachen und den Säänern mal zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat!
> 
> Von wo kommst den du?
> ...



Yeep - Vallendar wacht auf! Ich wohne oben aufm Berg am Schwimmbad, da, wo es fast schon wieder runter geht!

Feierabendrunden sind immer gut - allerdings kann ich immer erst so gegen 18 Uhr - arbeitete in Määänz.

Jetzt werde ich am Samstag erst mal meine Kondition testen - mal sehen, ob ich bei Euch mithalten kann...

Bis dahin


----------



## Twiesselmann (30. April 2008)

*@müslibrenner:* bist du am samstag 13.00 sayn auch dabei?
Dann können wir von vallendar ja gemeinsam radeln?!


----------



## Andreas S. (30. April 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Hey, wer isn der Typ mit den Kompressionsstrümpfen im Vordergrund?



Kompression beim MTB? Da musste den TÜV mal befragen.

Am Samstag kannste die lange Feinripp-Unterhose im Schrank lassen.Das sieht ja verboten aus.
Vorteil: Du wirst bei Dunkelheit besser gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (30. April 2008)

wer will denn morgen mit mir fahren?
Hatte so an 0900 oder 0930 von Steimel aus gedacht.
Richtung Alpenrodter Hütte oder an die Nister wäre mein Vorschlag.
Das sind je ca 70km und um 1000hm.

Habe übrigens vorhin mein neues bestellt.
wen es interressiert R C1 FS.
Werde allerdings meine Gabel und Laufradsatz behalten.
Wenn alles funzt habe ich es Samstag in 1Woche


----------



## BrexbachG. (30. April 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wer will denn morgen mit mir fahren?
> Hatte so an 0900 oder 0930 von Steimel aus gedacht.
> Richtung Alpenrodter Hütte oder an die Nister wäre mein Vorschlag.
> Das sind je ca 70km und um 1000hm.
> ...



Respekt !!!    ....und herzlich willkommen in der 1. Liga....

morgen habe ich leider nicht so lange zeit, werde max. 25km Runde durch die Brex abspulen...
aber laß uns mal für Samstag den 10.Mai eine Tour ab Steimel klarmachen...


----------



## Andreas S. (30. April 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> Respekt !!!    ....und herzlich willkommen in der 1. Liga....
> 
> morgen habe ich leider nicht so lange zeit, werde max. 25km Runde durch die Brex abspulen...
> aber laß uns mal für Samstag den 10.Mai eine Tour ab Steimel klarmachen...



Jeeep,von mir aus gerne.

Also Leutz,
SAMSTAG 10.Mai 2008 AB STEIMEL​vormerken


----------



## BrexbachG. (30. April 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Jeeep,von mir aus gerne.
> 
> Also Leutz,
> SAMSTAG 10.Mai 2008 AB STEIMEL​vormerken






...und *Samstag 03.Mai wie immer 1300 h am Schloß Sayn sayn !!*


----------



## Andreas S. (30. April 2008)

...dann eben nit.
Fahre ich morgen halt alleine,da kann auch keiner meckern wenn ich zu schnell bin oder zuviel bergauf fahre oder keinen Platten habe oder,oder,oder.


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Mai 2008)

bin heute mal Alpenroder Hüttentour mit 3FelderWeiher abgefahren.
70km 950hm.
Alle Wege sind bestens zu fahren solange es trocken bleibt.
Wie habt ihr Nichtväter den Vatertag verbracht?


----------



## xmichelx (2. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Habe übrigens vorhin mein neues bestellt.
> wen es interressiert R C1 FS.
> Werde allerdings meine Gabel und Laufradsatz behalten.
> Wenn alles funzt habe ich es Samstag in 1Woche




ja hossa. Nettes Gerät.
Damit Du uns künftig nicht komplett davonfährst, musst Du min. 15 kg Zusatzgewicht in Deinen Rucksack packen ..wie früher in der DTM.

Bin Samstag leider nicht in Sayn dabay. Aber Sonntag in Emmelshausen.


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Mai 2008)

....na wer ist den morgen außer mir dem *SuperÄndy* und dem *Twiesselmann *noch dabay ??

ist der FiedelJoe als Wiedführer dabay ??..........lt. Wetterbericht sind morgen wieder kurze Hosen angesagt....


----------



## Deleted 56720 (2. Mai 2008)

Wenns an die Wied gehen soll warte ich am Haus am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 auf euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

suuuuuuupi,
wir fahren nagggisch an die Wied.

Dann dürft ihr dem GHOST die letzte Ehre erwaysen.
Geschenke,Urkunden,Pokale,Ehrungen,Bundesverdienstkreuze und Nobelprayse können noch am Samstag nachgeraycht werden.

Also 1300 Uhr in Sayn am Schloß sayn


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

xmichelx schrieb:


> ja hossa. Nettes Gerät.
> Damit Du uns künftig nicht komplett davonfährst, musst Du min. 15 kg Zusatzgewicht in Deinen Rucksack packen ..wie früher in der DTM.



Hab ich gar nit gewußt das die nen Rucksack mithatten bei der DTM


----------



## flyfisher (2. Mai 2008)

Bin morgen auch dabay
Aber habt bitte Geduld und Miltleid ... zu viel um die Ohren in letzter Zeit.


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Mai 2008)

..na dann werden wir "am Hang" entlang anreisen, Friedrichsberg, Zoo, Tinksporthalle....ich denke gegen 1330h Haus am Pilz....freue mich schon....bis moje 

vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Abstinenzler mit....Pogofreak ??....Paddie...??....lang ists her.....

@SuperÄndy.....der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt...da wirste den alten Klepper bestimmt wieder brauchen....


@xmichelx ....können zwischen 50 und 65 werden, je nach dem....die RododendrohnenTour sind wir zuletzt zwei mal mit 50 km gefahren...und wenn der Fliejefischer und ich auch nicht soooo fit sind, kannste dich ruhig trauen....


----------



## xmichelx (2. Mai 2008)

Wie viel Kilometer sollen es denn Morgen werden?


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

ich auch nix fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. Mai 2008)

mein rad ist geputzt und größtenteils einsatzbereit.....es scheitert nur noch an mir. ich werde mich morgen mal etwas um den köppel kümmern und gucken wo ich stehe


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

wenn das so weiter geht dann wünsche ich 
Pogo,paddiee,Adler
Einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für 2009​


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Mai 2008)




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. Mai 2008)

wenigstens weiß man von mir noch, dass ich lebe


----------



## BurgFräulein (2. Mai 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> wenigstens weiß man von mir noch, dass ich lebe




......aber nur hier virtuell......livehaftig hat dich schon lange niemand mehr mit nem Bike gesehn.....morgen hättest du dieeeee Gelegenheit...


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Mai 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> wenigstens weiß man von mir noch, dass ich lebe




 .....trau dich....an der Wied kannste auch sehn wo du stehst...da brauchste nicht den ollen Köppel.....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. Mai 2008)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> ......aber nur hier virtuell......livehaftig hat dich schon lange niemand mehr mit nem Bike gesehn.....morgen hättest du dieeeee Gelegenheit...



wenn ihr am köppel lang  radelt, dann ja - an der wied eher weniger 

@tosche: nene das ist mir glaub ich echt noch zu heftig. bei der hälfte abkacken an der wied wäre mein tod. hier kann ich immer noch irgendwie nach hause


----------



## Focusine (2. Mai 2008)

Hey Leutz,
ihr scheint euch ja in der Gegend wunderbar auszukennen. Brauche eure Hilfe: Ich möchte von Kleinmaischeid startend bis Weitersburg zum Wüstenhof fahren. Welche Strecke könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Am besten nicht allzu schwierig, da ich mich zur Zeit ein akuter Bandscheibenvorfall quält und ich es  
ein bisschen ruhiger laufen lassen muß...
vielen lieben Dank schon mal im voraus.
Gruß
Jutta


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> @xmichelx ....können zwischen 50 und 65 werden, je nach dem....die RododendrohnenTour sind wir zuletzt zwei mal mit 50 km gefahren...und wenn der Fliejefischer und ich auch nicht soooo fit sind, kannste dich ruhig trauen....



War das nicht die Rododendrohendrohnenhoden-Tour?


----------



## Focusine (2. Mai 2008)

???? Wat'n dat???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. Mai 2008)

hat mit deiner frage nichts zu tun 

warte am besten mal ne antwort von brexbachg. ab, der kann das denk ich am besten erklären. aber schöne touren gibts in diese richtung sicherlich ein paar


----------



## Focusine (2. Mai 2008)

Achsoooo, 
ok. dann warte ich mal ;-)


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

Focusine schrieb:


> Achsoooo,
> ok. dann warte ich mal ;-)


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Mai 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> hat mit deiner frage nichts zu tun
> 
> warte am besten mal ne antwort von brexbachg. ab, der kann das denk ich am besten erklären. aber schöne touren gibts in diese richtung sicherlich ein paar



 ..zuuuu güütich lieber Pogomän.....dayn Vertrauen ehrt !

@Focusine: also hier ein Streckenvorschlag: Kleinmaischeid, Großmaischeid, Kausen, Wirscheid, Alsbach, Grenzau, Grenzhausen, Wüstenhof, Prost!!.....aber ohne Ortskenntnis der Waldwege wird das spannend...


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. Mai 2008)

So Leute ich Lebe wieder!
War Mittwoch mal kurzfristig im Koma!
Aber bis morgen ist das gift wieder draußen und ich bin dabbay um eins in sayn.

Übrigens hat mir ein Arbeitskollege versprochen zu kommen also Uwe willkommen, falls du schon reingeschaut hast.
Melde dich mal an und rede mit!!!

@ Andy dann kannst dein Bike ja Morgen auch über die Bäume schmeißen.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. Mai 2008)

ok das hätt ich auch noch hinbekommen, dachte thorsten würde dir jetzt schritt für schritt jeden waldweg erklären 

fahr einfach los, du findest schon ne schöne strecke.....


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ..zuuuu güütich lieber Pogomän.....dayn Vertrauen ehrt !
> 
> @Focousine: also hier ein Streckenvorschlag: Kleinmaischeid, Großmaischeid, Kausen, Wirscheid, Alsbach, Grenzau, Grenzhausen, Wüstenhof Prost!!.....aber ohne Ortskenntnis der Waldwege wird das spannend...



A3-A48 Ausfahrt Höhr Grenzhausen - im Kreisel 1. Ausfahrt Richtung Weitersburg


----------



## Focusine (2. Mai 2008)

ja, das ist das Problem, habe zwar eine Karte, aber die is nich so dolle. 

Ich guck mir das deinen Vorschlag mal auf meiner Karte an und versuch mal, mit meinem Wahnsinns-Orientierungssinn den Weg zu finden. 
In jedem Fall erst mal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> @ Andy dann kannst dein Bike ja Morgen auch über die Bäume schmeißen.


Sicher ,warum auch nicht.
Bist du nicht immer irgendwie im Koma?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (2. Mai 2008)

@BrexbachG: Mit dem Mopped würde ich vielleicht so fahren, wenn ich gaaaaanz schnell sein will.... 

Ach, wie kommt ihr denn an die tollen Pic's ...


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. Mai 2008)

Nur weil mein komazustand reicht um dich abzuziehen, heißt das nicht das ich immer im koma bin!!!
Lust morgen mim bike mit nach sayn zu kommen!


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. Mai 2008)

Focusine schrieb:


> @BrexbachG: Mit dem Mopped würde ich vielleicht so fahren, wenn ich gaaaaanz schnell sein will....
> 
> Ach, wie kommt ihr denn an die tollen Pic's ...



Fahr doch bei uns mit!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

Focusine schrieb:


> @BrexbachG: Mit dem Mopped würde ich vielleicht so fahren, wenn ich gaaaaanz schnell sein will....
> 
> Ach, wie kommt ihr denn an die tollen Pic's ...


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Mai 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> ok das hätt ich auch noch hinbekommen, dachte thorsten würde dir jetzt schritt für schritt jeden waldweg erklären
> 
> fahr einfach los, du findest schon ne schöne strecke.....



 ...du bist mir ein Held.....wie willst du jemand einen Weg durch den Wald erklären, wenn er ihn nicht kennt ??....die Focusine ist herzlich eingeladen mal Samstags vorbayzukommen, dann machen wir ne Tour von Sayn über Kläännnmäschd zum Wüstehoffff !!!


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. Mai 2008)

Tosche klappt die Schlatung oder soll ich vorher vorbay kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Tosche klappt die Schlatung oder soll ich vorher vorbay kommen!




bitte vorbaykommen.....habs nachjustiert...aber besser der Fachmann schaut nochmal nach


----------



## Focusine (2. Mai 2008)

na, das ist doch ein Wort! Das werd ich doch mal gern mal annehmen und mich euch durch die Wälder brummen. Aber ihr müßt dann auch mal Verständnis haben, wenn ich alte Frau den Berg raufhechele und dann erst mal ein Sauerstoffzelt brauche....

und wo sind die Bildchen her???? Wie geht dat dann??? will auch!!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Nur weil mein komazustand reicht um dich abzuziehen, heißt das nicht das ich immer im koma bin!!!
> Lust morgen mim bike mit nach sayn zu kommen!



Ich habe an DaddyDay in Staymel auf dich gewartet.Da hättest du deine KomaLeistungsfähigkeit testen können.


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. Mai 2008)

Focusine schrieb:


> na, das ist doch ein Wort! Das werd ich doch mal gern mal annehmen und mich euch durch die Wälder brummen. Aber ihr müßt dann auch mal Verständnis haben, wenn ich alte Frau den Berg raufhechele und dann erst mal ein Sauerstoffzelt brauche....
> 
> und wo sind die Bildchen her???? Wie geht dat dann??? will auch!!!!!



Mit dem Sauerstoffzelt ist nicht schlimm der Brexbachg un Andys sind ja auch dabbay da muss das sowie so sayn   die Bilder kannst du in deinem Profil hochladen oder Profil Bearbeiten!


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

Focusine schrieb:


> na, das ist doch ein Wort! Das werd ich doch mal gern mal annehmen und mich euch durch die Wälder brummen. Aber ihr müßt dann auch mal Verständnis haben, wenn ich alte Frau den Berg raufhechele und dann erst mal ein Sauerstoffzelt brauche....
> 
> und wo sind die Bildchen her???? Wie geht dat dann??? will auch!!!!!



kannste bestimmt dem Mischbäck sein Zelt habne

Tosche hat aber noch eine Plane


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Ich habe an DaddyDay in Staymel auf dich gewartet.Da hättest du deine KomaLeistungsfähigkeit testen können.



Habe meine stützräder nich gefunden und die hätte ich um die Uhrzeit auf jedenfall noch gebraucht aber die kraft war da  

Was issen nu mit morgen mim Bike nach sayn oder nimmst das Auto!


----------



## Focusine (2. Mai 2008)

Dann is ja guuuuut. Das werden wir mal in Angriff nehmen. Wird aber sicherlich Ende Juni werden, weil im Mai jedes WE verplant und dann ein bissel Urlaub ...

OK. danke für den Tipp mit den Bildchen...


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. Mai 2008)

büdde


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. Mai 2008)

wenn ihr die tagestour zum wüstenhof macht warte ich oberhalb von bendorf auf euch und fahre auch mit


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> bitte vorbaykommen.....habs nachjustiert...aber besser der Fachmann schaut nochmal nach



bin um 12.30 bei ihnen mein herr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Habe meine stützräder nich gefunden und die hätte ich um die Uhrzeit auf jedenfall noch gebraucht aber die kraft war da
> 
> Was issen nu mit morgen mim Bike nach sayn oder nimmst das Auto!


 ich fahre mit dem Auto.

hab gestern 70km gemacht und morgen dann 60 das reicht mir völlig.
Außerdem bin ich viel zu schnell für dich.


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich fahre mit dem Auto.
> 
> hab gestern 70km gemacht und morgen dann 60 das reicht mir völlig.
> Außerdem bin ich viel zu schnell für dich.



Ja klar mit dem Auto!!!


----------



## BurgFräulein (2. Mai 2008)

........Verstärkung ???.....und das Gammelkind kommt dann auch ??......


----------



## Focusine (2. Mai 2008)

wir fahren am Sonntag so gegen 10.00 uhr in kleenmäschd los und 
hoffen, die Richtung halten zu können.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. Mai 2008)

ich denke auch wenn ihr euch verfahrt seid ihr vor anbruch der dunkelheit wieder zuhause


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. Mai 2008)

Das Gammelkind ist morgen Verhindert leider


----------



## Focusine (2. Mai 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> ich denke auch wenn ihr euch verfahrt seid ihr vor anbruch der dunkelheit wieder zuhause



na DANKE SCHÖN. Zweifelst wohl an dem Orientierungssinn einer FRAU???

Paß auf du, ich hau dich!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. Mai 2008)

sooo sagte ich das nicht  nur wenn ihr interessante wege erkunden wollt kanns auch mal vorkommen


----------



## BurgFräulein (2. Mai 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

Focusine schrieb:


> na DANKE SCHÖN. Zweifelst wohl an dem Orientierungssinn einer FRAU???
> 
> Paß auf du, ich hau dich!


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

der müsli hatte auch mal so einen Guide


----------



## BurgFräulein (2. Mai 2008)




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> der müsli hatte auch mal so einen Guide


----------



## Focusine (2. Mai 2008)

Ich werd das schon finden, das Weizenbier lockt!!!!! 

Und dann werd ich euch erzählen, wie viele neue Wege und Nicht-Wege ich gefunden hab'.... 
So! Nu wißt ihr Bescheid ;-)))))


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> bin um 12.30 bei ihnen mein herr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

Focusine schrieb:


> Ich werd das schon finden, das Weizenbier lockt!!!!!
> 
> Und dann werd ich euch erzählen, wie viele neue Wege und Nicht-Wege ich gefunden hab'....
> So! Nu wißt ihr Bescheid ;-)))))



Schau do mal bei Google Earth rein


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. Mai 2008)

so verabscheue mich für heute Abend bis morgen dann!!!


----------



## Focusine (2. Mai 2008)

dat is mir schon wieda viel zu kompliziert. Dat Ding hab ich net aufm rechner.


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

...dann sind ja morgen aynige am Start
brexbäck
mischbäck
fishmäc
fidelmäc
uwe
ich
und wieselmäc


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> so verabscheue mich für heute Abend bis morgen dann!!!



danke 
du hast einen korpulenten Eindruck hinterlassen


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

Focusine schrieb:


> dat is mir schon wieda viel zu kompliziert. Dat Ding hab ich net aufm rechner.



dann installiere es!


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

kommt ma899 morgen?


----------



## Focusine (2. Mai 2008)

@ Andreas

Jou, das werd ich wohl ma machen, damit ich nit wie Gretel im Wald rumirre und der bösen Hex über den Weg laufe....

So, guts Nächtle, bin dann mal weg...


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2008)

ja dann viel Spaß morgen bzw Sonntag und lass dich mal in sayn sehen


----------



## Focusine (2. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank und ich werd mich sehen lassen...

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twiesselmann (2. Mai 2008)

hi,
also morgen um 13 uhr sayn schloss - wie ist denn die strecke, also wo gehts lang?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. Mai 2008)

geht wohl an die wied irgendwo


----------



## sulibats (3. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wenn das so weiter geht dann wünsche ich
> Pogo,paddiee,Adler
> Einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für 2009​


Adler lebt noch. Habe ihn vergangenen Samstag in Koblenz getroffen - er bereitet sich bereits intensiv auf die 100er Runde in Rhens vor  

Werde heute übrigens auch um 13.00 Uhr in Sayn sayn


----------



## Mischbaeck (3. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen freue mich mich schon auf heute bei herlichem Bikerwetter!


----------



## Mischbaeck (3. Mai 2008)

Habe noch ein paar Schwalbe sv 13 für nur 2,50 abzugeben, falls noch einer interesse hat!


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen die Damen,


wer bei dem Wetter nicht mitkommt ist selbst Schuld.... 

@Mischbäck, was ist eigentlich mit deinen "Azubis" vom Ring ? ist der Uwe so einer ??


----------



## Deleted 56720 (3. Mai 2008)

Hi mischbäck, ich könnt noch zwei gebrauchen, einen bin ich dem Andy noch schuldig, der andere für mich - ich brauch die Dinger in letzter Zeit öfters


----------



## Mischbaeck (3. Mai 2008)

Habe den Azubi mit der großen klappe nach em ring gefragt wie er es fande.
Meinte er nicht so toll. Auf die Frage warum sagter er Viel zu anstrengend!   
Und der andere ist ja nur so mitgekommen!

Der Uwe müsste eigentlich fit sein, ist euer gehobenes alter!


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Mai 2008)

.............daaaaaaaa biste platt...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (3. Mai 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Hi mischbäck, ich könnt noch zwei gebrauchen, einen bin ich dem Andy noch schuldig, der andere für mich - ich brauch die Dinger in letzter Zeit öfters



No Problem habe noch sieben bringe dir dann heute zwei mit


----------



## Mischbaeck (3. Mai 2008)

trinken wir heute bei dem schönen wetter noch irgendwo ein weizen?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (3. Mai 2008)

dann bis gleich



> trinken wir heute bei dem schönen wetter noch irgendwo ein weizen?



da wird sich bestimmt was finden...


----------



## Mischbaeck (3. Mai 2008)

So Koche dann erst mal was leckers


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> trinken wir heute bei dem schönen wetter noch irgendwo ein weizen?









...Biergarten Sayn....direkt am Parkplatz Schmetterlingsgarten....


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Mai 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> dann bis gleich
> 
> 
> 
> da wird sich bestimmt was finden...




wo werden wir dich treffen ??

1300 h Sayn       oder 

1330 h Haus am Pilz ????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (3. Mai 2008)

Werd heut nich in Sayn sayn sondern am Pilz sein  warte dort auf Euch


----------



## Deleted 56720 (3. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!
> Scheint ja heute lustich zu werden.
> 
> @ mischbaeck
> Nimm für Fiddl 5 Schläuche mit, der macht sie sowieso wieder kaputt...




jau  gerne, die drei zahlt dann der Müsli beim näxten mal


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Mai 2008)

fahr doch ohne Schlauch,dann geht auch keiner kapott


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Mai 2008)

wieso ist müslimäc heut nix dabbay?


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Mai 2008)

hat der ne Leistungszerrung?


----------



## Mischbaeck (3. Mai 2008)

moin andy musst du nicht schon los das du pünktlich da bist


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> moin andy musst du nicht schon los das du pünktlich da bist


 Ich bin doch schon da.
Habe die heutige Strecke abgefahren und ein paar Bäume auf den Weg gelegt.
Fahre jetzt nochmal und räume dann alles wieder weg.


----------



## Mischbaeck (3. Mai 2008)

na dann viel spaß und wehe da liegt gleich noch einer dann kriegst de se


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> na dann viel spaß und wehe da liegt gleich noch einer dann kriegst de se


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Mai 2008)

habt ihr gesehen, der AdlerPeter war online...und hat sich nicht gemeldet !!



Adler 1951 !!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (3. Mai 2008)

nüx gesehn


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Mai 2008)

bringt jemand einen Fotoknipser mit?


----------



## Mischbaeck (3. Mai 2008)

kann ich machen ne doch net akku leer


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Mai 2008)

in Maischeid ist ne Tanke kannste wieder aufladen


----------



## sulibats (3. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> bringt jemand einen Fotoknipser mit?


Ich bring was mit


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Mai 2008)

sulibats schrieb:


> Ich bring was mit



Aber nicht so wie der Fidel.Der kam mal mit Bleistift,Zeichenkohle und Papier.
Der hatte echt vor alle Bilder zu malen


----------



## sulibats (3. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Aber nicht so wie der Fidel.Der kam mal mit Bleistift,Zeichenkohle und Papier.
> Der hatte echt vor alle Bilder zu malen


Ich hab da eher an sowas gedacht


----------



## Deleted 56720 (3. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Aber nicht so wie der Fidel.Der kam mal mit Bleistift,Zeichenkohle und Papier.
> Der hatte echt vor alle Bilder zu malen



Zeit genug hätt ich ja wenn i obi aufm Berg auf Dich warte


----------



## Mischbaeck (3. Mai 2008)

Heute wars es echt gut Top Wetter Top Strecke ärger mich nur das ich nicht doch noch mal mit nach sayn gekommen! war viel zu schnell daheim und bin dann hier noch ne runde gefahren um meine 90km vollzubekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Mai 2008)

das war heute wie immer genital !!

Der FidleJoe hat ne schöne Wied Tour zusammengestellt, die Truppe war angenehm, der Uwe und der TwiesselRayMann haben super gepaßt !! und sind jederzeit wieder gerne gesehn!!!....ist der SprungMarkus und der Sulibatzben noch heil nach Hause gekommen......????....oder hat der Hasenpfad sayne Opfer gefordert...??.......wir haben in Sään im Biergarten noch ein Weizen gelutscht !!....echt legga !!

Und morgen bin ich nicht in Emmelshausen....aber ein paar Gemsen werden dort sayn und mit dem Waden-Berry ne schöne Runde drehen....

Nächsten Samstag:  *10 Mai gehts ab 1300h Marktplatz Staymel *auf ne schöne Runde ca 65 km und 800 hm Alpenroder Hütte, Dreifelder Weiher....wäre schön wenn sich ein paar Niggenicher dorthin verirren.....dann zeigen wir denen mal den Westerwald.......bis dahin...


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Mai 2008)

Das war wirklich wieder ne gelungene Tour.
Danke an den Fiddelhead.


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> Nächsten Samstag:  *10 Mai gehts ab 1300h Marktplatz Staymel *auf ne schöne Runde ca 65 km und 800 hm Alpenroder Hütte, Dreifelder Weiher....wäre schön wenn sich ein paar Niggenicher dorthin verirren.....dann zeigen wir denen mal den Westerwald.......bis dahin...



Schöne Tour am nächsten Samstag
könnt ihr euch mit Google Earth anschauen wo es lang geht.
Dann kann sich auch keiner mehr verfahren


----------



## Deleted 56720 (3. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Das war wirklich wieder ne gelungene Tour.
> Danke an den Fiddelhead.



Und das vom Superandy mit ausgeschriebenem  Benutzernamen, da werd ich ja ganz


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Mai 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Und das vom Superandy mit ausgeschriebenem  Benutzernamen, da werd ich ja ganz



da kannste mal sehen wozu der Superändy noch fähig ist.


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Mai 2008)

Hi Super Glied Ändy,

gib den Niggenichern doch mal ne Routenbeschreibung nach Staymel für nächste Woche durch, hab da gerade ein wenig Werbung gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (3. Mai 2008)

Hat sich der Müsli ohne einen Kommentar einfach so mir nichts dir nichts aus dem Staub gemacht?


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Mai 2008)

der ist sich am fit tapezieren für morgen......


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> der ist sich am fit tapezieren für morgen......



der tapeziert schon 1,5 Wochen!
Was hat denn der für Bude?
In der Zeit kann ma ganz Valla tapezieren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wenn man so nett angefeuert wird


----------



## Twiesselmann (4. Mai 2008)

hi,

gestern die Tour war echt genial. Nächsten Samstag bin ich wieder dabei...
Die Gruppe war auch super.
Also, dann habt mal eine schöne Woche und bis Samstag...

LG
Ray


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Mai 2008)

Falls du kein Tourservice bekommen hast kannste in meinen Fotos das Profil der gestrigen Tour anschauen


----------



## Gammelkind (4. Mai 2008)

also irgendwie scheint google earth die berge komplett auszublenden bei der steimel tour


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Mai 2008)

ihr könnt ja von Harschbach mit dem RAd nach Steimel fahren,dann habt ihr schon mal einen Berg


----------



## flyfisher (4. Mai 2008)

Leude, es war wieder sehr nett mit Euch!

Die Tour hat mir gut gefallen und war für Brexbacher Verhältnisse ja eigentlich recht "flach". 
War für mich derzeit leider trotzdem an der Schmerzgrenze. 
Danke fürs Warten!
Im Mai habe ich wegen Arbeit nun Samstags keine Zeit mehr, und im Juni ist es auch zweifelhaft...

Bin beim nächsten Mal hoffentlich trotzdem fitter.


----------



## maik_87 (4. Mai 2008)

Halli hallo...,
also ich hät ma ne Frage an euch. Und zwar wollt ich vorerst ma Fragen auch wenn es bisschen blöd klingt welche Altersdurchschnitt eure Truppe hat.....!! 
Und dann wollt ich Fragen ob ich mich mal an ne Tour von euch anschließen kann...??
Also ich komme aus Nauort....

Dann wünsch ich euch noch nen schönen sonntag.....


----------



## Mischbaeck (4. Mai 2008)

Hi Maik also das mit dem alter ist so ne sache ich glaube da ist alles dabbay von 14 - 58 ich persöhnlich bin 22 und den genauen durchschnitt hat noch keiner ausgerechnet, glaube ich!

Komm doch einfach mal vorbei und Fahre mit!

Nächsten Samstag ab Staymel und sonst ab Sayn treffpunkt 13:00 Uhr, wird aber vorher immer bekannt gegeben!

Und wenn du lust hast kannst du ja alle mal nach dem Alter fragen und den Schnitt ausrechnen falls noch mal einer Fragt!!!

Komme gerade aus Emmelshausen und muss leider sagen das die Brexbachgemse bis auf Viktor und mich ja gar nicht Vertreten waren!

Habt was Verpasst super Wetter und Strecke und Bier und Schnitzel waren ca 80 mann am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (4. Mai 2008)

hehe.., ne ne sooo geanu wollt ich das och nich wissen....!! Hatte scho die vermutung das i vieleicht der jüngste bin.... Aber das scheint ja nich so... ...!!
Also das passt scho...!! Naja wenn nischt da zwischen kommt bin ich dabei am Samstag...!! 

Aber wo genau ist den "ab Staymel".., weil ich kenn mich hier nich soooo gudd aus....! Weil ich fahr meinstens einfach drauf zu un merk mir nich wo ich lang fahre.. :-D.....


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Mai 2008)

Routenplaner eingeben:
57614 Steimel
Lindenallee

von Nauort ca 20-25 km
die BrexbachGemsen reisen mit dem Auto an
vielleicht kann die eine oder andere FG gegründet werden


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (4. Mai 2008)

nach den gelungenen touren gestern und heute bin ich drauf und dran es nächste woche mal zu riskieren. müsste dann allerdings nähe höhr abgeholt werden  ich melde mich auf jeden fall nochmal bis dahin...


----------



## maik_87 (4. Mai 2008)

JAp.., wär echt cool wenn mich och jemand nähe Höhr abholen könnte...
Naja un wenn nich fahr i halt mit dem Bike da hin..., ne kleine aufwärm tour :-D......


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (4. Mai 2008)

das wären dann hin und zurück ca 110-120km....viel spaß


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Mai 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> das wären dann hin und zurück ca 110-120km....viel spaß



Wenn jemand ca.15000 im Jahr fährt......dann lacht der über 120km


----------



## maik_87 (4. Mai 2008)

Naja..., lachen würd ich dann nich grad.., aber platt bin ich sicherlich dann wenn ich wieder da häme bin... ;-)....


----------



## Focusine (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo Jungs,
wollte euch nur sagen, dass wir den Wüstenhof gefunden haben, war gar nit so schlimm und ne schöne Strecke haben wir auch gefunden. 

LG


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Mai 2008)

> Naja..., lachen würd ich dann nich grad.., aber platt bin ich sicherlich dann wenn ich wieder da häme bin... ;-)....


wenn gar nix mehr gehen sollte kannste ja unterwegs aussteigen
mögliche Punkte wären
-Hammermühle b.Selters
-Brückrachtdorf b. Dierdorf

aber darüber solltest du dir keine Gedanken machen,das schaffst du schon
auch wenn du ein Känjon fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (4. Mai 2008)

Hatte vor na woche auch 110 km das passt schon und so wild ist das auch nicht


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Mai 2008)

Focusine schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> wollte euch nur sagen, dass wir den Wüstenhof gefunden haben, war gar nit so schlimm und ne schöne Strecke haben wir auch gefunden.
> 
> LG



das habe ich befürchtet
nun lasst euch bald mal sehen


----------



## Mischbaeck (4. Mai 2008)

hey Andy hast du schon bei den Ludolfs angerufen?


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> hey Andy hast du schon bei den Ludolfs angerufen?



???????????? Hast du wieder Alkohol getrunken?


----------



## maik_87 (4. Mai 2008)

auch wenn du ein Känjon fährst[/QUOTE]

Das heißt Canyon....


----------



## Mischbaeck (4. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ???????????? Hast du wieder Alkohol getrunken?



ne, oder ist dir egal was die entsorgung von deine gohst kostet 
ist ja sondermüll weiß garnicht ob die das überhauptnehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (4. Mai 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


> auch wenn du ein Känjon fährst



Das heißt Canyon.... [/QUOTE]


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> ne, oder ist dir egal was die entsorgung von deine gohst kostet
> ist ja sondermüll weiß garnicht ob die das überhauptnehmen!



Das hat der Beyermüsing gekauft und macht da ein neues von.
Deins ist auch ein ausgelutschtes Läiks


----------



## Mischbaeck (4. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Das hat der Beyermüsing gekauft und macht da ein neues von.
> Deins ist auch ein ausgelutschtes Läiks



Besser wie eins aus na Bettpfanne was de dir jetzt bestellt hast!


----------



## Mischbaeck (4. Mai 2008)

so ich geh dann mal ihr bekommt das ja auch ohne mir hin


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Besser wie eins aus na Bettpfanne was de dir jetzt bestellt hast!



das würde ich nicht behaupten.
 ist wenigsten richtig eingesessen und kann einigen Scheiß ertragen


----------



## Deleted 56720 (4. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> das würde ich nicht behaupten.
> ist wenigsten richtig eingesessen und kann einigen Scheiß ertragen



Genau Andy - lass Dich von dem jungen Gemüse nich fäddisch machen- wo komma denn da hin!


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Mai 2008)

Tach Herr Fidel
heut gefahren?
Bestimmt mit`m Ghost,oder?


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Mai 2008)

und der müsli?
kommt der nur noch zum lesen hierhin?
Wie war es denn heut in Entenhausen?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (4. Mai 2008)

Genau - hab sogar paar große Sprünge gemacht - man muß halt ab und zu die 170mm Federweg mal ausnutzen 

Und selbst - auch noch aktiv gewesen?


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Mai 2008)

nene,
heute nicht
hab die Laufräder und Gabel geputzt
Lkw in der Werkstatt abgeholt
gegrillt
2h geschlafen
Stunden geschrieben
und nu bin ich hier

watt issn mit dem müsli jetz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Mai 2008)

..und ich bin mit dem Paul im Sozius ne 25 km Runde über den Wüstenhof gefahren incl. Boxenstop und Pauls Ponyreiten ....einfach Klasse bei dem Wetter  .....freue mich schon auf nächsten Samstag, hoffentlich kommen wirklich mal alle.....ist ne schöne Tour, sehr zu empfehlen.....und außerdem gibts doch noch was besonderes zu sehn......Wild....im Wald.....Rot....


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Mai 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


> auch wenn du ein Känjon fährst



Das heißt Canyon.... [/QUOTE]



hi Maik,

wenn du magst können wir auch unter der Woche ab und an mal ne BrexRunde gemeinsam drehen....1,5 h- 2 h......habe zur Zeit Urlaub einfach mal melden dann machen wir was aus...


@Focusine:  na also....geht doch  !!


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Mai 2008)

Und nach Pfingsten werden wir mal den Sulibats als Guide verpflichten 

Dann muß der halt mal nen kleinen Gang fahren


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Mai 2008)

.....frei nach BAP......

.....ich glaub ich spinne, ich bin krank, da steht der Müslimän als PUNK


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (4. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> Das heißt Canyon....





hi Maik,

wenn du magst können wir auch unter der Woche ab und an mal ne BrexRunde gemeinsam drehen....1,5 h- 2 h......habe zur Zeit Urlaub einfach mal melden dann machen wir was aus...


@Focusine:  na also....geht doch  !![/QUOTE]

für kleinere runden unter der woche bin ich auch zu haben  zur zeit gehts nur donnerstag und freitag, ab nächster woche auch noch montags bzw mittwoch nachmittag


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Mai 2008)

puuhhhh,
der Müsli lebt noch
dann kann ich ja beruhigt zu Bett gehen
Wecker rappelt um 0215Uhr 

werde mich Mittwoch wieder melden

gn8

@müsli
dann schau ma wer die 1000 gemacht hat


----------



## BurgFräulein (4. Mai 2008)

Gammelkind schrieb:


> also irgendwie scheint google earth die berge komplett auszublenden bei der steimel tour



ist auch so......alles Flachland....
....ja genau und deshalb kannste da auch ruhig mal wieder mitfahren !!

wenn die Focusine aus Kläänmäschd sich anschließt und vielleicht noch die Cecilen Tina aus der Eifel dann herscht fast schon Damen-Überhang


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> So , ich pfeif mir jetzt nochn Erdinger alc free rein, und dann wird Bubu gemacht.
> Einen schöne Woche
> 
> mb





*Gute Nacht John-Boy *!


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> puuhhhh,
> der Müsli lebt noch
> dann kann ich ja beruhigt zu Bett gehen
> Wecker rappelt um 0215Uhr
> ...






*Gute Nacht Jim-Bob !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Achtung! Bei 2000 wird der Fred gedruckt auf auf der Frankfurter Buchmesse vorgelesen...





*Gute Nacht John-Boy  !!*


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Mai 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> hi Maik,
> 
> wenn du magst können wir auch unter der Woche ab und an mal ne BrexRunde gemeinsam drehen....1,5 h- 2 h......habe zur Zeit Urlaub einfach mal melden dann machen wir was aus...
> 
> für kleinere runden unter der woche bin ich auch zu haben  zur zeit gehts nur donnerstag und freitag, ab nächster woche auch noch montags bzw mittwoch nachmittag




nächsten Donnerstag 1300 h bei mir ??.....


......*Gute Nacht Jason *


----------



## maik_87 (4. Mai 2008)

Halli hallo...,

also ich werd of jedenfall auf das Angebot von "P0g0Fr3aK & BrexbachG." zurück kommen. Weil ich hab jetz och 2Wochen Urlaub. Aber nur diese Woche bin ich im Lande...
Aber morgen weiß ich sicherlich mehr wann ich Zeit habe...!! Würd mich freuen wenn das klappen würde...!!

Na dann Gudde Nacht.......


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Mai 2008)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> ist auch so......alles Flachland....
> ....ja genau und deshalb kannste da auch ruhig mal wieder mitfahren !!
> 
> wenn die Focusine aus Kläänmäschd sich anschließt und vielleicht noch die Cecilen Tina aus der Eifel dann herscht fast schon Damen-Überhang






*Gute Nacht  Märy-Änn....*




So jetzt sind alle Lichter aus in Waltons Mountain.....


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Mai 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Halli hallo...,
> 
> also ich werd of jedenfall auf das Angebot von "P0g0Fr3aK & BrexbachG." zurück kommen. Weil ich hab jetz och 2Wochen Urlaub. Aber nur diese Woche bin ich im Lande...
> Aber morgen weiß ich sicherlich mehr wann ich Zeit habe...!! Würd mich freuen wenn das klappen würde...!!
> ...




kannst dich morgen mal melden ggf. auch per mail....


*Gute Nacht Grand Pa....*


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (4. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> nächsten Donnerstag 1300 h bei mir ??.....
> 
> 
> ......*Gute Nacht Jason *



1300 wird schwer, sagen wir 1430? um 13 ist die letzte vorlesung aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Mai 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> 1300 wird schwer, sagen wir 1430? um 13 ist die letzte vorlesung aus




also dann Donnerstag  um *1400 h* am KeramikMuseum in Grenzhausen ??!! *Abgemacht ?????!!!*ich bin da, hoffe du auch !!


*Gute Nacht Jason*


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (4. Mai 2008)

das sollte möglich sein


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (4. Mai 2008)

*2000!!!!*​


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Mai 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> *2000!!!!*​



....na dann ab zur Läpzscher Buchmesse.....

....und Donnerstag 1400 h am KeramikmuseumParkplatz....

....und jetzt  *Licht aus  Jason !!!*


----------



## chrschroth (4. Mai 2008)

hallo bin ab 01.06. in koblenz würde mich gerne mal anschließen. ist es möglich mich ggf zu informieren meine nr. 01713817165 o. [email protected]


----------



## chrschroth (4. Mai 2008)

hallo würde mich gerne ab 01.06. anschließen. kannst du mich informieren: [email protected]


----------



## Gammelkind (5. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ihr könnt ja von Harschbach mit dem RAd nach Steimel fahren,dann habt ihr schon mal einen Berg



lieber nicht, ich verzichte auf berge jeglicher art aber so wie ich den mischa kenne werd ich mir den berg trotzdem antun müssen


----------



## Gammelkind (5. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ca.15000 im Jahr fährt......dann lacht der über 120km



das sind ja 300 die woche


----------



## maik_87 (5. Mai 2008)

naja.., ich sach ma sooo..., mein bike is das einzige mittel um mich fort zu bewegen..... Ob es zur Arbeit is (8km), zu meiner Freundin (30km) oder zu meiner familie (20km).... Dann kommen ncoh die frieziet touren dazu..., das läppert sich......
Aber ich glaub das ich dieses Jahr nich of die km leistung komme da ich fast 20km näher an meine arbeitsstelle gezogen bin.....


----------



## Twiesselmann (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe am Samstag gemerkt, dass meine Reifen vom Profil her Mist sind - was empfiehlt den die Fachrunde mir???
Vielleicht welche, mit denen man noch eingermaßen auf der Straße auch fahren kann, ohne sich abzutrampeln ;-)

Danke
Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (5. Mai 2008)

Twiesselmann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe am Samstag gemerkt, dass meine Reifen vom Profil her Mist sind - was empfiehlt den die Fachrunde mir???
> Vielleicht welche, mit denen man noch eingermaßen auf der Straße auch fahren kann, ohne sich abzutrampeln ;-)
> ...



Servus,

generell sind Fragen zu Technik wie z.B. Reifen besser im Tech Talk zu stellen, da gehen sie nicht unter, da erreicht man mehr Leute und dieser Thread hier bleibt besser lesbar  
Aber wenn wir einmal dabei sind:
Welche Reifen hast du ?
Bevorzugte Breite ?
Bevorzugtes Terrain ?


----------



## Balu. (5. Mai 2008)

Ansonsten knöpfe ich mal an die Postings weiter oben an:

Ich hatte bisher noch keine Gelegenheit mal samstags nach Sayn zu kommen, mach ich aber sicher demnächst.
Z.Zt. hab ich auch unter der Woche mal den ein oder anderen tag frei an dem ich fahre, habt ihr hier ne Möglichkeit kurzfristig ein paar Leute zu kontakieren außerhalb des LMB oder nutzt ihr das ?

Ich kenn die Ecke hier noch nicht so gut, bin die letzen 3 Touren von meiner Haustür am Rheisteig entlang... einmal Feldkirchen - Rheinbrol ; einmal Feldkirchen - Altwied und gestern Altwied - Sayn, hat mir echt gut gefallen, ich hatte auch als ich noch in Bonn gewohnt habe mal vor den Rheinsteig von Bonn nach Koblenz durchzufahren, so in 2-3 Tagen ...

Vielleicht finden sich ja hier Gefährten ...


----------



## Twiesselmann (5. Mai 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> generell sind Fragen zu Technik wie z.B. Reifen besser im Tech Talk zu stellen, da gehen sie nicht unter, da erreicht man mehr Leute und dieser Thread hier bleibt besser lesbar
> Aber wenn wir einmal dabei sind:
> ...



hi,

also ich habe ein profil, das in der mitte straßenflach ist und nur am rand eine rheie starkes profil hat. Am Woende war ich ja hier auf der Tour mit und habe doch gemerkt, wie mein rad schlingerte...

Also, was kann man mir da raten??

Gruß
der ray


----------



## Balu. (5. Mai 2008)

Prinzipiell ist es gar nicht verkehrt das dein Reifen ne durchgehende Lauffläche hat wenn du viel Strassenanteil fährst, mit bekannten Nachteilen in (vor allem nassen) Gelände.

Falls du noch keinen Faltreifen montiert hast, wäre das der erste Schritt den Rollwiederstand zu drücken. Ein schmälerer Reifen hat nicht wangsläufig weniger Rollwiederstand, er hätte nur das Potential dazu !

Ich fahre seit Jahren gut mit IRC und Conti, aber da findest du hier im Forum viele Meineungen zu.


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Mai 2008)

Twiesselmann schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also ich habe ein profil, das in der mitte straßenflach ist und nur am rand eine rheie starkes profil hat. Am Woende war ich ja hier auf der Tour mit und habe doch gemerkt, wie mein rad schlingerte...
> 
> ...



 Hallo Ray,

mit dem Schalbe Nobby Nic kannste nichts verkehrt machen....ggf. hinten den Racing Ralph....beide als Faltreifen....das sind gute Reifen die ein sehr breites Einsatzgebiet haben und auch von Profis empfohlen werden. Die Meisten von uns fahren die auch. Breite 2,25"

Schau mal bei den Ebay - Anbietern, da bekommste die Teile meist für unter 30 Euro/Stück neu. Beim FF in MülheimKärlich legste da fast das doppelte hin....


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Mai 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> Ansonsten knöpfe ich mal an die Postings weiter oben an:
> 
> Ich hatte bisher noch keine Gelegenheit mal samstags nach Sayn zu kommen, mach ich aber sicher demnächst.
> Z.Zt. hab ich auch unter der Woche mal den ein oder anderen tag frei an dem ich fahre, habt ihr hier ne Möglichkeit kurzfristig ein paar Leute zu kontakieren *außerhalb des LMB oder nutzt ihr das *?
> ...



Hi,

was ist denn das LMB  ???????


----------



## Focusine (5. Mai 2008)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> ist auch so......alles Flachland....
> ....ja genau und deshalb kannste da auch ruhig mal wieder mitfahren !!
> 
> wenn die Focusine aus Kläänmäschd sich anschließt und vielleicht noch die Cecilen Tina aus der Eifel dann herscht fast schon Damen-Überhang



Ja, aber hallo, 

habe eingeplant, euch mal kennenzulernen und ein bisschen mit euch zu radeln. Wir müssen nur gucken, wie wir die Bikes nach Steimel bekommen, denn wenn ich von Kläääänmäääääschd bis Steimel fahr, bin ich ja schon reif fürs Sauerstoffzelt und brauch nit mehr weiter... Weil, ich habe Rücken  
aber mit dem entsprechenden Doping müsste es ja eigentlich klappen...


----------



## Balu. (5. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was ist denn das LMB  ???????



LastMinuteBiking ! Findet sich in diesem Forum meist oben rechts in der Ecke


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Mai 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> LastMinuteBiking ! Findet sich in diesem Forum meist oben rechts in der Ecke



Hi,
nee nutzen wir nicht.....die Samstags-Touren verabreden wir immer hier im Fred...Feierabendrunden werden meitst spontan verabredet, da finden sich aber immer nur wenige zusammen.....diesen Donnerstag z.B. 1400h Treff in Höhr-Grenzhausen Keramikmuseumparkplatz....2-3 Mann....für 1,5-2 h Toürchen....durch die Brex....am besten mal Samstags mitfahren, da werden dann auch die Kontakte für Feierabendrunden geknüpft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (5. Mai 2008)

Alles klar ! Ich wollt eh mal Samstags kommen, kam bisher nur immer was dazwischen, Donnerstag hätt ich auch Interesse, muss aber diesen Do. unser neues Auto holen ... naja mal schaun, vielleicht klappts wider erwarten.


----------



## Focusine (5. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> das habe ich befürchtet
> nun lasst euch bald mal sehen



Jap, it hat gefunzt, aba irgendäner hat jede Menge Bäume in die Wege geschmissen und nen armen Fuchs haben wir fürchterlich erschreckt...

Haben vor, am Samstag mit euch zu kommen,

wie ist denn ungefähr euer Durchschnitt (Tempo) - nit Alter, dat kann ich mir ja dann angucken   
Weil - damit ich mich seelisch und moralisch drauf vorbereiten kann, wat meine armen Beine tun müssen.... Wenn de wißt, wat ich mean....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (5. Mai 2008)

schnitt von 14-17, je nach strecke etc  wenn ich samstag mitfahre etwa 12


----------



## sulibats (6. Mai 2008)

Muss mich mal kurz in die Reifendiskussion einbringen: Bin die letzten Jahre mehrere verschiedene Reifen gefahren, von sehr leichten 2,0er Schlappen (< 450g) im Renneinsatz bis zum 2,3" All-Mountain-Reifen (> 900g) im Winter. Alle auf dem gleichen Rad, daher auch vergleichbare Bedingungen.

Folgendes Fazit:

Außer für den Renneinsatz würde ich keinen Reifen mehr kaufen der pro Stück mehr als 20 EUR kostet. Insbesondere die teuren Reifen (Satz >50 EUR) sind i. d. R. recht leicht, haben wenig Profil und fahren sich besonders auf der Straße sehr schnell ab.
Wenn es dir nicht auf das Gewicht und die Faltbarkeit (im Sinne: Transport im Gepäck) drauf ankommt, kann man ohne Probleme für den normalen Einsatz auch die günstigeren Drahtreifen kaufen. Sie sind schwerer, lassen sich manchmal etwas schwerer aufziehen und einige Hersteller verwenden auch eine minderwertigere Karkasse (Ausnahme beispielsweise Maxxis), das rechtfertigt aber nur in seltenen Fällen den doppelten Preis.
Keine Leichtbaureifen im Nicht-Renneinsatz. Siehe Punkt 1. Zumal das Training mit den schweren Reifen nicht Schaden kann - im Rennen musst du dann mit den leichten Pellen bergauf quasi nur noch rollen lassen  

Wenn du häufiger im Gelände fahren möchtest, dann nimm ruhig mal einen richtigen Stollenreifen. Klar, der fährt sich auf der Straße nicht wie ein (Semi-)Slick, ist aber in jedem Fall schnell genug. Meine Empfehlungen: Continental Explorer (oder Speed King) in 2,1" oder den Maxxis Larsen TT in 2,0", jeweils als Drahtversion. Die bekommt man im Netz für 12 bis 15 EUR pro Stück.


----------



## Twiesselmann (6. Mai 2008)

hi mb...

Morgenrunden sind in der Woche schlecht - stehe schon um 5.30 auf und schleiche auf den Zug nach Mainz ;-)
Aber ein Feierabendründchen ist sicher drin. Allerdings bin ich im Mai in Ludwigshafen und nur am Woende in Vallendar. 

Ich würde diesen Samstag gern die Tour mitfahren...Weißst Du schon ob Du auch dabeisein wirst?

LG
Der Ray


----------



## Twiesselmann (6. Mai 2008)

Ach ja - gibt es in der Nähe von Koblenz irgendeine Art von Training für MB? Also wo man richtig sich fit machen kann? einen Verein?

LG
Der Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (6. Mai 2008)

@twiesselmann: schwalbe NN ist schon ein top reifen. bei trockenem wetter, also jetzt im sommer, hinten ein schwalbe RR ist optimal. der NN vorne hält dich besser in der spur. im winter bin ich gut mit dem conti vertical gefahren. vor allem im matsch hat der hinten top gripp. im gelände solltest du nicht mehr als 2,5 bar haben. wenn du auf der straße fährst aufblasen auf bis zu 4,0 max. dann läuft es auch auf der straße gut. oder du suchst dir ein laufradsatz extra für die straße. habe da  noch ein paar schwalbe marathon 1,9 rum liegen. könnteste günstig haben. sind von 07, nicht viel gefahren.
bei einem verein würde ich mal beim rc arzheim anklopfen, die bieten mtb-training an. ist ja bei dir in der nähe.
Berry


----------



## DW77 (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo 

Bin dieses We auch leider wieder nicht mit dabei, obwohl ich gerne mal in Steimeln gefahren wäre. Nun ja aber danach das We. Da dann auch am Sonntag in Emmelshausen.....

mfg
Dirk

@ xMichel : wollen wir Kolonne fahren nach Emmelshausen???


----------



## Mischbaeck (6. Mai 2008)

Twiesselmann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe am Samstag gemerkt, dass meine Reifen vom Profil her Mist sind - was empfiehlt den die Fachrunde mir???
> Vielleicht welche, mit denen man noch eingermaßen auf der Straße auch fahren kann, ohne sich abzutrampeln ;-)
> ...



Also ich als möchtegern Fachmann würde die schwarzen runden nehmen!
Der Tosche nimmt lieber die roten Runden! 

Also im Ernst wenn du sehr gut und leicht vorwährts kommen willst hol dir Racing Ralph - wenn du gut vorwährts kommen willst und gut grip haben willst kombination Racing Ralph und Nobbi Nic - und wenn du sehr guten Grip haben möchtest Nobbi Nic! Alles in Falt würde ich sagen das lohnt sich bei nem Hardttail hauf jeden fall! Größe 2,1 bzw. 2,25.

Das selbe spiel gibt es auch von Continental mit Mauntain King und Race King!

Übrigens meine Freundin hatte auch erst die Traffic drauf gehabt, der habe ich Racing Ralph aufgezogen und sie ist sehr zu Frieden, oder Gammelkind?

Sprech mich einfach mal am Samstag an, wenn ich dabbay bin, dann kannst ja auch mal Gammelkind nach dem spürbaren Unterschied Fragen wenn sie da ist. 

Weitere Technik Material Fragen gerne jederzeit!


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Also ich als möchtegern Fachmann würde die schwarzen runden nehmen!
> Der Tosche nimmt lieber die roten Runden!
> 
> Also im Ernst wenn du sehr gut und leicht vorwährts kommen willst hol dir Racing Ralph - wenn du gut vorwährts kommen willst und gut grip haben willst kombination Racing Ralph und Nobbi Nic - und wenn du sehr guten Grip haben möchtest Nobbi Nic! Alles in Falt würde ich sagen das lohnt sich bei nem Hardttail hauf jeden fall! Größe 2,1 bzw. 2,25.
> ...





 genau....im Winter bei Schnee und Matsch sind die Michelin Hot S (vor allem in Rot!!) unschlagbar....die sind zwar schwer wie Blei, rollen überhaupt nicht.....aber der Gripp ist enorm.....wie auf Schienen....ich habe mich den ganzen Winter damit gequält...bin nicht gestürzt !!!...aber die Dinger gehen tierisch in die Beine...du fährst quasi die Tour 2 x mal....

...und im nächsten Winter werde ich die Roten Socken  trotzdem wieder aufziehen..!!


----------



## Focusine (6. Mai 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> schnitt von 14-17, je nach strecke etc  wenn ich samstag mitfahre etwa 12



OK bei 12 kann ich mithalten    Dann schau ma ma, wie dat klappt, wa???


----------



## Focusine (6. Mai 2008)

Na, das ist doch toll, eine ruhige Tour für ne ältere, bandscheibengeschädigte, den berg-hoch-schnaufende-Frau.... 
Muß nur noch gucken wie ich mit dem Bike nach Steymel komm, weiß nit, ob ich das Ding ins Auto kriege, sonst fahr ich immer von dahäm aus...


----------



## Focusine (6. Mai 2008)

Ach, neee, das wär schööööön, wenn das klappen würde, aber soweit bin ich noch nicht, hab mein Focusinchen auch erst seit diesem Jahr und was sie an Gewicht weniger hat, muß ich an meinem leider mitschleppen....  

Also seid lieb zu mir


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (6. Mai 2008)

naja ich schau mal wie ich hinkomme 

verabschiede mich jetzt erstmal, muss um 4 uhr morgen früh nach münchen. bis donnerstag dann


----------



## Focusine (6. Mai 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> naja ich schau mal wie ich hinkomme
> 
> verabschiede mich jetzt erstmal, muss um 4 uhr morgen früh nach münchen. bis donnerstag dann



Na dann guts Nächtle und grüß die Bazis...


----------



## xmichelx (6. Mai 2008)

Servus,

ich habe den Überblick verloren: wer fährt am 18.5. beim Schinderhannes mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Mai 2008)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe den Überblick verloren: wer fährt am 18.5. beim Schinderhannes mit?





 ich hab vergessen wie du aussiehst .......bist du in Steimel dabay <<<<<<<ßß


----------



## Mischbaeck (7. Mai 2008)

Focusine schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch toll, eine ruhige Tour für ne ältere, bandscheibengeschädigte, den berg-hoch-schnaufende-Frau....
> Muß nur noch gucken wie ich mit dem Bike nach Steymel komm, weiß nit, ob ich das Ding ins Auto kriege, sonst fahr ich immer von dahäm aus...



Jedes Rad passt in jedes Auto! Und ansonsten Fahren ja viele durch klenmeschd durch vielleicht hat da ja auch noch einer platz!


----------



## DW77 (7. Mai 2008)

Bin beim Schinderhannes dabei

mfg
Dirk


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Mai 2008)

Focusine schrieb:


> OK bei 12 kann ich mithalten    Dann schau ma ma, wie dat klappt, wa???



Tach auch,
unsere Tourleistungen kannst in meinen Fotos unter Tourprofile bewundern.
Bringste Klausi auch mit?
Wenn du am Bike das Vorderrad entfernst und den Sattel ablässt,dann passt es bestimmt ins Auto 

@ Twiesselmann
Zur Reifenwahl kann ich für unsere Gegend ,bei den Touren die wir fahren,auf jeden Fall den NobbyNic von Schwalbe empfehlen.Den RacingRalph von Schwalbe werde ich am kommenden Samstag vielleich auch mal testen.
Vom NobbyNic gibt es aber 7 oder 8 verschieden Ausführungen.
Ich fahre eine OEM Version die ca.22kostet halten aber nur ca. 1200 - 1400km.
Originale die etwa das doppelte??? kosten halten dann auch 2200-2500km(habe ich mir sagen lassen)


Die Original


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (7. Mai 2008)

im netz bekommste die auch günstiger als das doppelte  ich bin jetzt bei schlechtem wetter nur den nobby gefahren und ansonsten nobby vorne und hinten den ralle...geht 1a


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Mai 2008)

naja,ein Rezept gibts sowieso nicht.
Bis morgen @ all


----------



## Twiesselmann (8. Mai 2008)

Kann mir einer mal die Wegstrecke mitm Auto nach Steymel (richtig?) schicken, falls ich keine Mitfahrgelegenheit bekomme???
Und ist die Strecke anspruchsvoller als die vom letzten Sonntag durchs beschauliche Wiedtal?

LG
RAy


----------



## Balu. (8. Mai 2008)

Noch ne Frage:
Gibt´s diesen Samstag nur die Tour in Steimel oder auch den Treff am Schloss Sayn ?


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo die Damen,

@Balu: Samstag nur Steimel, nix Sayn

@Twiesselmann: schöne Strecke, weniger techn.Anspruch, mehr "rollen"...kannste mit den Sliks fahren.....

Strecke kann der Andreas bestimmt am einfachsten erklären....aber ich versuchs mal:

Bendorf A 48 Richtung A3 Dernbacher Dreieck Richtung Köln, Abfahrt Dierdorf, Richtung Gierender Höhe, Kreisel Urbach Industriegebiet Richtung Puderbach, immer der Hauptstr. folgen, durch Urbach, Puderbach dann noch 2 km Richtung STeimel, bis Ortsmitte=Marktplatz...alles klar ???

@Müslimän: kannste den Twiesselmän ins Schlepptau nehmen....?....und ggf. in Höhr den Pogomän noch einladen ??

@Schweißtopfen: #Schade !!!!.....

@Pogomän und Maik: ...war ne schöne Brex-Runde mit Euch heute Nachmittag !!....das wiederholen wir aber....öfter mal....

Bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (8. Mai 2008)

yes, war ne schöne runde heute mittag  hatte am ende 44km und 760hm aufm tacho.

leider war ich aber echt fertig als ich zuhause ankam. ich guck mal wies meiner wade morgen geht, dann sag ich bescheid wegen samstag...


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. Mai 2008)

......war denn heute der Weihnachtsmann in Staymel und hat dem lieben SuperÄndy was schönes mitgebracht......?????


----------



## Gammelkind (8. Mai 2008)

bin nicht mit dabei muss immernoch eine bank bauen
es wäre mal eine strecke für mich gewesen aber naja kann man nichts machen ich wünsch euch allen trotzdem viel spaß


----------



## BurgFräulein (8. Mai 2008)

Gammelkind schrieb:


> bin nicht mit dabei muss immernoch eine bank bauen
> es wäre mal eine strecke für mich gewesen aber naja kann man nichts machen ich wünsch euch allen trotzdem viel spaß



   

...was muß das für eine Bank sein.....das die nicht einen Tag später gebaut werden könnte ???.....bei dem Wetter wird das diiiiieeeee Fahrt des Sommers in Steimel !! .....das wäre nicht deine Strecke gewesen...sie ist es...!!!!..wir rechnen trotzdem mit dir !!...und die Bank wartet auch noch gerne einen Tag !!.........bis Samstag......!!


----------



## maik_87 (8. Mai 2008)

jap..., fand die tour auch SUPER...!!
Aber da hab ich gemerkt das ich technisch noch einiges auf zu holen hab....
Naja och paar touren mit ecuh dass wird das bestimmt...!! 

Aber das mit Samstag wird leider doch nüscht...!! Weil muss noch super viel für die schule machen und muss noch meine urlaubs tour planen ......


----------



## Gammelkind (8. Mai 2008)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> ...was muß das für eine Bank sein.....das die nicht einen Tag später gebaut werden könnte ???.....bei dem Wetter wird das diiiiieeeee Fahrt des Sommers in Steimel !! .....das wäre nicht deine Strecke gewesen...sie ist es...!!!!..wir rechnen trotzdem mit dir !!...und die Bank wartet auch noch gerne einen Tag !!.........bis Samstag......!!



naja aber leider darf man sonntags nicht schleifen und schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurgFräulein (8. Mai 2008)

Gammelkind schrieb:


> naja aber leider darf man sonntags nicht schleifen und schrauben




 .....doch ......nur nicht soooo laut.......Sonntags wird oft geschraubt und geschliffen......manchmal hört man das nicht mal.....


----------



## Gammelkind (8. Mai 2008)

ich stand letzten sonntag schon in der garage und hab mich eingegast


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ......war denn heute der Weihnachtsmann in Staymel und hat dem lieben SuperÄndy was schönes mitgebracht......?????


so etwas gibts net vom W-man.
die Karre ist da und muß noch z.T.aufgebaut werden.
Sieht einfach nur genial aus. Alleine der Hinterbau,geil!
Ich galub das an diesem WE und Pfingsten einige  km gefahren wird.


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Mai 2008)

Gammelkind schrieb:


> ich stand letzten sonntag schon in der garage und hab mich eingegast


und?
hattest du Erfolg?


----------



## BurgFräulein (8. Mai 2008)

......na dann kann sich doch diesen Sonntag der Mischa eingasen...


----------



## BurgFräulein (8. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> so etwas gibts net vom W-man.
> die Karre ist da und muß noch z.T.aufgebaut werden.
> Sieht einfach nur genial aus. *Alleine der Hinterbau,geil!*Ich galub das an diesem WE und Pfingsten einige  km gefahren wird.





......dayner auch ....


----------



## Gammelkind (8. Mai 2008)

ich habe mich stundenlang bemüht, leider ohne wirklich eindeutiges ergebnis


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Mai 2008)

i geh ma bubu machen

bis morgen dann


----------



## BurgFräulein (8. Mai 2008)

.....gute Nacht John-Boy......


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. Mai 2008)

.....Gute Nacht Märy-Änn.......



p.spMülsimän.....dabay!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (8. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Jedes Rad passt in jedes Auto! Und ansonsten Fahren ja viele durch klenmeschd durch vielleicht hat da ja auch noch einer platz!



Ich werd das Focusinchen irgendwie ins Auto reinkriegen, kann nur sein, dass ihr mir helfen müsst, das Rad wieder dran zu kriegen... weil ich komm ja alleine ohne meinen Mechaniker, der muß aaaabeiten...


----------



## Mischbaeck (9. Mai 2008)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> ......na dann kann sich doch diesen Sonntag der Mischa eingasen...



Was habe ich denn jetzt damit zu tun! 

Hoffe Pünktlich da sayn zu können habe Vormittags noch viel viel zu erledigen!

Freue mich aber schon! also bin dabbay wenns klapt!


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Mai 2008)

hab es vorhin abgeholt.
Bin damit nachhause gefahren und muß sagen:Ein echter Knaller diese Karre!
Allerdings macht mein altes Hinterrad etwas Sorgen.
Ich werde morgen früh noch schnell den Reifen abmontieren und mal schauen 
was da sayn könnte.


----------



## DW77 (10. Mai 2008)

hallo

werde doch dabay sein. muss nur mal gucken wie ich das Akte x Dorf finde 
nun ja wenn nicht frag ich einfach ein Jäger wo es denn in der Nähe Rotwild gibt 

also Abfahrt 1300h????

mfg
Dirk

Fahre von Richtung Montabaur soll ich noch jemand mitnehmen???


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Mai 2008)

Tja,wie das Leben so spielt.
Ihr alle werdet euch noch 1 Woche auf das Schaulaufen des neuen Bikes gedulden müssen.
Eben wurde mein GHOST wieder aufgebaut.

Anreise für heute:
Autobahn A3 Ausfahrt Dierdorf
im Kreisel 2.Ausfahrt
Kreuzung links Richtung Puderbach
nächster Kreisel 1.Ausfahrt Richtung Puderbach. 
in Puderbach Kreisel 2. Ausfahrt
an der nächsten Kreuzung rechts durch den Ort über die Bahngleise bis an die nächste Kreuzung
hier schräg geradeaus Richtun Steimel,Hachenburg ca. 3km der Straße folgen
ca. 200m nach Ortseingang Steimel ist links der Marktplatz





da ich bei mir zu Hause nur noch einen Parkplatz für Torsten frei habe wäre es schön wenn wir uns alle am Marktplatz treffen


----------



## DW77 (10. Mai 2008)

gut das werde ich finden.
fahren wir dann nächste woche wieder in Steimel????

bis gleich 
mfg
Dirk


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. Mai 2008)

....oooooooooohhhhhhhhh du schööööööööööööööhhhhhhnnnnnner  Weeeeeeeesterwald !!!!

...bei dem Wetter heute die Alpenroder Hütte Tour.... ...das war wirklich Urlaub.....psycho Hygiene...!!!!! 

Super Wetter, Super Leute, Super Tour ..und der Klausi und die Focusine aus Kläänmäääschd haben prima gepaßt !!.....nur Wild war kaum zu sehen.... ....aber demnäx.....

für näxte Woche brauchen wir den SULIBATS Ben ....als Führer durch den Koblenzer Stadtwald ......Ben bitte melden.....


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Mai 2008)

> ....oooooooooohhhhhhhhh du schööööööööööööööhhhhhhnnnnnner Weeeeeeeesterwald !!!!
> 
> ...bei dem Wetter heute die Alpenroder Hütte Tour.... ...das war wirklich Urlaub.....psycho Hygiene...!!!!!
> 
> Super Wetter, Super Leute, Super Tour ..und der Klausi und die Focusine aus Kläänmäääschd haben prima gepaßt !!.....nur Wild war kaum zu sehen.... ....aber demnäx.....


ich bin voll dayner Maynung,
die bayden aus Määäschd haben super mitgehalten.Wenn man dann noch bedenkt das die mit`m Radl angerayst sind und in Staymel bestimmt schon 
15 km aufm Tacho hatten...Respekt!
Dürft gerne wiederkommen.
Dann braucht mayn Rehlein demnäxt auch nicht allayne durch den dunklen Wald zu düsen.
Immer so allayne bay den bösen Känjons ist auch nicht immer aynfach.

wo war aygentlich der "Kilometerfresser,Bergaufbremser + Bergabimwegsteher" mischbäggä? Angst? Laystungszerrung?


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. Mai 2008)

hi Tom.....in Emmelshausen werden wohl nur 2-3 von uns dabay sayn.....und die haben sich heute sowie schon geschont und ob die näxten Samstag dabay sayn werden ist auch fraglich.......war trotz der vielen Ausfälle heute dennoch ne gayle Tour mit *8 Mann/Focusine*....

und der rote wilde SuperÄndy war heute doch wieder nur ein Gayst sayner selbst......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (10. Mai 2008)

wo war aygentlich SunshineRider Frank heute?
War genau die richtige Strecke für ihn.


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wo war aygentlich SunshineRider Frank heute?
> War genau die richtige Strecke für ihn.




,,,,??????ich glaube der hatte kayne Böcke auf Autotransport des Bayks.................und der hat noch kayne Umweltplakette für Staymel...an saynen Heizölferrari..!!!!


@DW77 Dirk.......näxte Woche wieder dabay ????


----------



## Focusine (11. Mai 2008)

Moin Leutz,
ja, es war eine schöne Tour. Hat mir gut gefallen. 
Werde gerne wieder mit euch mitfahren...

@Andreas: bis Steimel hatten wir 18 km auf'm Tacho....

Bis denne
LG
Jutta


----------



## DW77 (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo

Sommer Sonne Sonnenschein.... War total geil gestern die Tour. 
Hat nur noch der Weizenbier Stop gefehlt 
Aber hat echt Spass mit euch gemacht. Bin mal auf die "Bodensee" Fotos gespannt.

Mit Samstag muss ich schauen. Ob ich auf Schweißtopfen hören soll und mich für Sonntag schone oder ob ich dabay bin entscheide ich glaube spontan.

Da der Stadtwald ja auch recht heftig sein soll.

Dirk


----------



## Twiesselmann (11. Mai 2008)

Hi,

was lese ich denn hier: nächsten Samstag wollen sich welche für Schinderhannes schonen. Wo gibts denn sowas! 

Der Stadtwald ruft!

Noch schöne Pfingsten,

R*ay*mond (mit "ay"!)


----------



## sulibats (11. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ....oooooooooohhhhhhhhh du schööööööööööööööhhhhhhnnnnnner  Weeeeeeeesterwald !!!!
> 
> ...bei dem Wetter heute die Alpenroder Hütte Tour.... ...das war wirklich Urlaub.....psycho Hygiene...!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ja, nächstes Wochenende geht klar. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir gegenüber der letzten Stadtwald-Tour zumindest den F-pfad auslassen und daher die Tour etwas verändern  



			
				DW77. schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Samstag muss ich schauen. Ob ich auf Schweißtopfen hören soll und mich für Sonntag schone oder ob ich dabay bin entscheide ich glaube spontan.
> 
> Da der Stadtwald ja auch recht heftig sein soll.


Das ist sicher kein Problem. Das Tempo war das letzte Mal nicht zu schnell und Höhenmeter/Distanz auch nicht überdurchschnittlich (siehe Profil), kannst also trotz Emmelshausen mitfahren (hab ich auch vor ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (11. Mai 2008)

.....na prima.....

also dann Samstag 17 Mai *Treffpunkt 1300 h Schloß Sayn*pünktlich !!, für ne KO-Stadtwald Tour.....wer später zusteigen möchte.....gegen 1330 h Vallendar vorm Bhf......alles klar ??


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Mai 2008)

> Ja, nächstes Wochenende geht klar. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir gegenüber der letzten Stadtwald-Tour zumindest den F-pfad auslassen und daher die Tour etwas verändern








ganz mayner Maynung


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. Mai 2008)

sulibats schrieb:


> Ja, nächstes Wochenende geht klar. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir gegenüber der letzten Stadtwald-Tour zumindest den F-pfad auslassen und daher die *Tour etwas verändern *
> 
> 
> [/IMG][/URL]





...ja aber bitte nur die Route verändern, nicht den Weg....da hat zuletzt jemand wegen eines entfernten Steines am Hexenpfad ganz schön Haue bekommen....


----------



## Rotwildbändiger (11. Mai 2008)

Focusine schrieb:


> Moin Leutz,
> ja, es war eine schöne Tour. Hat mir gut gefallen.
> Werde gerne wieder mit euch mitfahren...
> 
> ...



Hallo zamnander,

schließe mich der Meinung von Focusinchen gerne an, denn es war eine super schöne Tour und die gesamte Truppe ist voll in Ordnung!!!   

@Andy: Die Bilder liegen in deinem Mailverzeichnis

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Bülda,
habe sie schon an alle Betayligten waytergelaytet


----------



## Rotwildbändiger (11. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Danke für die Bülda,
> habe sie schon an alle Betayligten waytergelaytet



Suuuupääähhh!!!!

Wo kann man denn die Bilder hier im Forum bewundern?


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Mai 2008)

Rotwildbändiger schrieb:


> Suuuupääähhh!!!!
> 
> Wo kann man denn die Bilder hier im Forum bewundern?



schau ma links Fotos


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Mai 2008)

willste eigentlich ohne uns feiern



*40  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Mai 2008)

du darfst am Sa. 17.5.08 ruhig nach Sayn kommen


----------



## Twiesselmann (11. Mai 2008)

ja super, dass der Stadtwald klappt. Bis dahin habe ich dann auch geländetaugliche Reifen!!!

Wer fährt denn in Emelshausen mit. Ich bin denke darüber nach...kann ich mich evtl. wem anschließen? Fährt da wer aus V'dar oder Umgebung mit?
Gibt es ne Seite im Netz dazu???

Dankeeeeee
Raymond mit "ay"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwildbändiger (11. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> willste eigentlich ohne uns feiern
> 
> 
> 
> *40  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Na, wenn ihr vom Stadtwald KO aus noch genug Luft, Lust und Energie habt, kommt doch aynfach in die Grillhütte nach Dernbach, denn da gibt es jede Menge Kohlehydrate in fester und flüssiger Form... 
Ihr seid natürlich herzlich ayngeladen


----------



## sulibats (11. Mai 2008)

Twiesselmann schrieb:


> ja super, dass der Stadtwald klappt. Bis dahin habe ich dann auch geländetaugliche Reifen!!!
> 
> Wer fährt denn in Emelshausen mit. Ich bin denke darüber nach...kann ich mich evtl. wem anschließen? Fährt da wer aus V'dar oder Umgebung mit?
> Gibt es ne Seite im Netz dazu???
> ...


Seite im Netz: http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/index.aspx?fm=/de/radeln/mountainbike.aspx

Ich werde wohl mitfahren. Könnte dich auch morgens mitnehmen aus Vallendar.


----------



## Dicke Wade (11. Mai 2008)

hallo ihr sayner, wen trifft man von euch in emmelshausen ?
hätte da zwei termine. vielleicht bekommen wir das ja so hin.
21.06.: nürburgringtour. 1400 am brünnchen
28.06.: elzthaltour uhrzeit ca. 1400 ?
checkt mal ab
Berry


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. Mai 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> hallo ihr sayner, wen trifft man von euch in emmelshausen ?
> hätte da zwei termine. vielleicht bekommen wir das ja so hin.
> 21.06.: nürburgringtour. 1400 am brünnchen
> 28.06.: elzthaltour uhrzeit ca. 1400 ?
> ...



Hi Berry,...21.06.....ist in Roßbach/WW eine MTB Veranstaltung 21./22.06,
sehr wahrscheinlich fahren wir dort am So.220608 die 70 km Tour. Daher am Samstag eher nicht. Vielleicht kommt ihr am 2206 mal wieder rüber....wird ne schöne Tour in der Region Hachenburg !!

Am 280608 Elztal sollten wir vormerken !

Emmelshausen fahre ich nicht, Rhens kann ich leider auch nicht...aber an beiden Veranstaltungen sind einige von uns am Start...weiß nur nicht ob du die schon kennst.....xmichelx, michbäck, adler 1951, sulibats, dw77, twiesselmann, müslibrenner, und wer noch?, jemanden vergessen??...

Vielleicht geht ja bei Euch mal der Sonntag 22.06 Start 0900 h Roßbach um allesamt mal in den schönen WW zu kommen!!


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Mai 2008)

genau,laßt euch mal im schönen Teil von Deutschland blicken

Info hier:
http://radsport-mertens.de/
dann unter "News" nachschauen

Da kannste auch mal nach deinen weißen Hörnchen ect. nachfragen
oder war das ne weiße Kette?


----------



## BrexbachG. (12. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> genau,laßt euch mal im schönen Teil von Deutschland blicken
> 
> Info hier:
> http://radsport-mertens.de/
> ...





............weißes Fußkettchen............


----------



## BrexbachG. (12. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Richtig! Fahr mal in Rhens die 100 mit. Dann haste nach 7 h im Sattel auch ein weißes Hörnchen!
> *Leblos, kalt und blaß*
> 
> Schönen Finxtmontach


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Mai 2008)

jep,
habe heut schon mal fast 80km gemacht mit 1230hm und 17,6 km/h Schnitt
wenn ich das auf 100 hochrechne dann komme ich auf 5:30 h .


----------



## sulibats (12. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> jep,
> habe heut schon mal fast 80km gemacht mit 1230hm und 17,6 km/h Schnitt
> wenn ich das auf 100 hochrechne dann komme ich auf 5:30 h .


Nur das du auf den fehlenden 20 km nochmal über 1000 hm fahren musst + Pausen, die den Schnitt schön runterziehen 

Du fährst in Rhens mit dem dliwtoR mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (12. Mai 2008)

ich nix in Rhens.
Ich denke das der Stadtwald ohne F-Pfad mir völlig genügt.
Ich hoffe das ich die Karre bis dahin habe


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Mai 2008)

du weißt wohl nicht wie wir denn Stadtwald umpflügen werden. 

Ich weiß,
ich habe mich mit den Terminen etwas verzettelt.


----------



## Dicke Wade (13. Mai 2008)

brexbach G: bei mir ist der 22. ganz schlecht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




da hat meine olde geburtstag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. wenn ich mich da aufn sattel schwing, gibts was auf die fresse. ich sag aber mal den anderen bescheid. was geht den überhaupt in roßbach ab? 
bis dann, Berry                                                                        P.S.: nichts über meine hörnchen, die sind cool


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Mai 2008)

was in Roßbach abgeht?
schau mal hier unter "News" nach
http://radsport-mertens.de/

wäre genau dein Kaliber die 100km Strecke


----------



## DW77 (15. Mai 2008)

hallo,
muss leider absagen da ich mal wieder arbeiten darf *grml

wünsch euch viel Spass 

Dirk


----------



## sulibats (15. Mai 2008)

Darf ich für Samstag mal auf die aktuelle Wettervorhersage verweisen:
http://de.weather.yahoo.com/GMXX/GMXX0066/index_c.html
http://www.wetteronline.de/Rheinl-Pfalz/Koblenz.htm
http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/3_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0005653

Sieht nicht besonders gut aus. Weiteres Vorgehen? Bei "starkem Regen" muss ich nicht unbedingt aufs Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twiesselmann (15. Mai 2008)

Wer wird denn was auf Wettervorhersagen geben???
Positiv denken!!!
Die Sonne wird scheinen - ihr werdet es sehen!


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Mai 2008)

..genau Twiessy.....das ist auch seit Jahren mayne Parole....und hat bislang zu 99 % und mehr gestimmt....habe eben auch ayne wunderschöne 50 km Tour über die Höhe absolviert....da war gar kayn Gewitter....trotz Vorhersage.!!...also immer schön positiv denken, es hat schon Samstags bis 1100 h gekübelt und um 1300 h war ne super Tour !!........bis Samstag


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Mai 2008)

ich würde die Entscheidung auf Samstagvormittag verlegen.
wieoft schon hat der Wettergott einsehen mit den BrexbachBuben gehabt.
Da hats bis 1100 geregnet und Punkt 1 ......trocken
Kaum zu glauben-aber wahr.


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Mai 2008)

ich wollte heut endlich mal das Setup checken und dann schifft das hier 
was das Zeug hält


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Mai 2008)

habe die Karre hier stehen und soll bay der Saueray fahren?


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Mai 2008)

hi SuperÄndy......ist dayn neues Puky Ultimate schon ausgeliefert ??


..und warum hast du daynen wahren Namen aus dem Untertitel entfernt...du bist doch der *SuperÄndy mit Glied *...oder ??...........habe bis 1600h  50 km abgerissen.....trocken !!.........habe an der ICE-Trasse gekreuzt, vom Urbachtal über Stehbach bis Ransbacher Wald!!!.....kayn Tropfen...wenn Engel raysen...


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Mai 2008)

ja,habs gestern abend spät noch abgeholt und wie gesagt 
keinen Meter gefahren,aber mich juckt es (zu fahren)


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Mai 2008)

schön für dich das du schon um diese Uhrzeit fertig mit radeln bist.
Ich bin erst um 1700 von Arbayt gekommen.


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Mai 2008)

so,hab ich das Ding doch noch dreckig gemacht.
Noch ein paar kleine Änderungen der Sitzposition und dann kann der Stadtwald kommen.
Es ist schon eine geile Kiste.Endlich kann ich beim Wurzeltrail im Sattel bleiben.
Kein wippen beim strampelen.Und bergauf,...geil.


----------



## sulibats (15. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ...dann kann der Stadtwald kommen.


Erstmal abwarten wie das Wetter wird. Ich weiss nicht wo ihr den Optimismus herholt für Samstag was das Wetter angeht - muss wohl das Alter sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (15. Mai 2008)

sulibats schrieb:


> Erstmal abwarten wie das Wetter wird. Ich weiss nicht wo ihr den Optimismus herholt für Samstag was das Wetter angeht - muss wohl das Alter sein


Alter = Erfahrung


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Mai 2008)

watt issn mit dem Bergaufbremser und Bergabimwegsteher Mischabägga?
Hat ja ne ganze Zayt nix von sich hören lassen.


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Mai 2008)

.........na wenn der nicht gerade am Gammelkind rumschraubt.....


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> .........na wenn der nicht gerade am Gammelkind rumschraubt.....



deeeeeeeeeeeer????


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Mai 2008)

Hi Klaus,
kann die Party steigen?


----------



## Rotwildbändiger (15. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hi Klaus,
> kann die Party steigen?



Hay Andy,

natürlich kann die Party steigen!!!!!

Wie bereits gesagt, am Samstag in der Dernbacher Grillhütte!!
Ihr seid herzlichst eingeladen!!!!

Habe Dir gerade auf WKW diesen Link geschickt!!!
Normalerweise geht ja an einem Rotwild nichts kaputt aber es immer gut zu wissen, wie es so im Großen und Ganzen zusammen gesetzt ist....!!!!!

http://www.rotwild.de/de/service/montagehilfen.html


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> [email protected]



High müsli,
hast du noch meinen 24mm Imbus zum einstellen des Dämpfers?
Ich muß da noch ne Schraube mit 72Nm anziehen.
Mein Drehmomentschlüssel geht aber nur bis 45Nm.
Kann ich da auf 45Nm anziehen und dan mit 27Nm nachziehen?


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ne, kannst abkürzen: zieh einfach dass "N" mit 7  an und das kleine "m" mit 2.
> Müßte klappen, aber verrats keinem*
> 
> Den 24 er Inbus brauch ich noch, muß nämlich noch die Kloschüssel an der Wand elefantenfest anschrauben.
> ...


danke,danke,
schon gut das dayne parents dich zur Schule geschickt hamm.
Was würden wir sonst ohne dich machen


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @ andy
> Weißt du eigentlich was Nm heißt?



ne müsli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (15. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ne, kannst abkürzen: zieh einfach dass "N" mit 7  an und das kleine "m" mit 2.
> Müßte klappen, aber verrats keinem*
> 
> Den 24 er Inbus brauch ich noch, muß nämlich noch die Kloschüssel an der Wand elefantenfest anschrauben.
> ...



jatzt wayß ich auch wie ich das 22 er Loch gebohrt bekomme.

bis morgen


PS.
habe Blattfedern montiert,da sehr wartungsarm


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Mai 2008)

Tach auch,
schaut mal mayne neuen Fotos.


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Mai 2008)

danke für die Blumen.
Wenn ich mal meine richtige Sitzposition gefunden habe dann wird noch der Gabelschfaft angepasst. 

@müsli
kannste mir nicht mal passende Gabelbinder besorgen?


----------



## BurgFräulein (16. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> danke für die Blumen.
> Wenn ich mal meine richtige Sitzposition gefunden habe *dann wird noch der Gabelschfaft angepasst*.




 ...........*zweimal abgeschnitten und immer noch zu kurz * ....is doch der selbe Schaft wie zuvor..?oder..?...nur der Rahmen/Steuerrohr ist kleiner/kürzer als bei daynem alten standard Puky.....war halt kayn Puky Ultimalte .....


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Mai 2008)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> ...........*zweimal abgeschnitten und immer noch zu kurz * ....is doch der selbe Schaft wie zuvor..?oder..?...nur der Rahmen/Steuerrohr ist kleiner/kürzer als bei daynem alten standard Puky.....war halt kayn Puky Ultimalte .....



Junge Frau,
ich glaub sie sind ayn(e) ganz schöner Schlaumayer(in)
kayner hat sie jemals gesehen,aber überall aynmischen wollen
und von tuten und blasen (?!?) nullahnung


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hey Andy,
> wie geht "Tuten"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (16. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> watt issn mit dem Bergaufbremser und Bergabimwegsteher Mischabägga?
> Hat ja ne ganze Zayt nix von sich hören lassen.


 mache mir langsam Sorgen


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Junge Frau,
> ich glaub sie sind ayn(e) ganz schöner Schlaumayer(in)
> kayner hat sie jemals gesehen,aber überall aynmischen wollen
> und von tuten und blasen (?!?) nullahnung


----------



## Rotwildbändiger (16. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> schaut mal mayne neuen Fotos.



Na das ist aber mal ein besonders schönes Bike!!!!!

Gratulation zur roten Wilden und viel Spaß beim bändigen


----------



## xmichelx (16. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> schaut mal mayne neuen Fotos.



Nettes Geschoss !!  Bin sehr neidisch.

Aber die Gabel passt nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Mai 2008)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Aber die Gabel passt nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## DW77 (17. Mai 2008)

richtig schick dein Reh oder Hirsch???
Ne sieht mal richtig Hammer aus. Dann tret mal ordentlich rein heute * in  die Pedale mein ich


----------



## Mischbaeck (17. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> mache mir langsam Sorgen



Falls du mich nochmal bewundern willst kannst du hja dahim kommen wo es zählt!

Morgen in Emmelshausen auf der Halbmarathonstrecke und 
am nächsten Sonntag in Rehns bei den 100er!

werde euch leider wieder erst nach Rehns besuchen! 

Wünsche euch aber Viel Viel Spaß heute ind nächsten samstag!!! 

Ach und Andy pass gut auf dein da(r)mwild!


----------



## BrexbachG. (17. Mai 2008)

.......kommt jemand 1300h ans Schloß ??....Abfahrt spätestens 1305h ......................................................................................der Rest 1330h in Valla am Bhf.....bis gleich !!


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> .......kommt jemand 1300h ans Schloß ??....Abfahrt spätestens 1305h ......................................................................................der Rest 1330h in Valla am Bhf.....bis gleich !!



hay,ich komme ans Schloß in Sayn


----------



## Deleted 56720 (17. Mai 2008)

Hi Andy, 
da haste Dir ja ein schönes Radel zugelegt  , dann wird jetzt wohl zum Halali geblasen, kleiner Tipp wenns dämmerig wird würd ich mich vom Waldrand fernhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (17. Mai 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Hi Andy,
> da haste Dir ja ein schönes Radel zugelegt  , dann wird jetzt wohl zum Halali geblasen, kleiner Tipp wenns dämmerrich wird würd ich mich vom Waldrand fernhalten





hay fidlejoe.....schloß oder valla....?????



@müsli........erst wird geblasen.....halali......


*@rotwildbändiger....alles gute zm Burtstag.....hoffe du bekommst ein schönes halali*


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Mai 2008)

Lasst uns mal lieber den Rotwildbändiger zum Geburtstag garatulieren.
Er wird immerhin schon 40!


----------



## BurgFräulein (17. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Willst doch wohl nicht sagen, dass Andy einen ge.... kriegt.
> 
> Soll aber dann nur nicht nach unten schauen!






Warum.....??


----------



## Deleted 56720 (17. Mai 2008)

Bin noch unschlüssig ob überhaupt, wenn ich um 1300 nicht am Schloß bin, brauchts net warten !!!


----------



## BurgFräulein (17. Mai 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Bin noch unschlüssig ob überhaupt, wenn ich um 1300 nicht am Schloß bin, brauchts net warten !!!




??????????????????schade aygentlich..............


----------



## BurgFräulein (17. Mai 2008)




----------



## Andreas S. (17. Mai 2008)

kommt sulli auch?


----------



## BrexbachG. (17. Mai 2008)

der is doch heut
 dä führer


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Mai 2008)

und wenn er aynfach net kütt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulibats (17. Mai 2008)

Hey ich häng' doch als GröFaZ in der ganzen Sache mit drin, trotz der Wetterprognose


----------



## BrexbachG. (17. Mai 2008)

sulibats schrieb:


> Hey ich häng' doch als *GröFaZ *in der ganzen Sache mit drin, *trotz der Wetterprognose *





 ....die war ja *auch* für`n Arsch....


----------



## sulibats (17. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ....die war ja *auch* für`n Arsch....


Ha, der Regen kommt noch...und sei es aus den Augen vom Rotwild-Fahrer, wenn der das Ding heute auf dem F-Pfad zerlegt


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Mai 2008)

hallo sulibats,
vielleicht solltest du dich heute etwas schonen,hast ja morgen noch etwas vor.
F-Pfad wird getragen.
Wir haben Techniker in unseren Reihen die auch nicht von der Geröllstrecke begeistert sind!


----------



## sulibats (17. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hallo sulibats,
> vielleicht solltest du dich heute etwas schonen,hast ja morgen noch etwas vor.
> F-Pfad wird getragen.
> Wir haben Techniker in unseren Reihen die auch nicht von der Geröllstrecke begeistert sind!


Der F-Pfad wird heute nicht zum Tourprogramm gehören, auch wenn ich für dich natürlich ne Ausnahme machen würden. Ob ich morgen dabei bin, steht noch nicht fest - hab eigentlich genug anderes zu tun, leider


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Mai 2008)

okok,
bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (17. Mai 2008)

@ Andy hast ja echt ein wunderschönes Rad, hoffe nur das du so noch nicht gefahren bist!!!

Warum?

Da Fehlt noch was ganz wichtiges!
Zumindest auf den Fotos.

Aber Vielleicht hast du es ja doch vor derersten Tour Montiert bekommen,
ansonsten einen schönen Krankenhausaufenthalt und Gute Besserrung!!!
Erhol dich schnell wieder.

@ Rotwildbändiger wir kennen uns zwar noch nicht persöhnlich, aber da das ja nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist!

Alles alles Gute zum 40. Geburstag und sei nich traurig über das Alter, schau mal der Andy und der Torsten die sind ja schon fast doppelt so alt!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (17. Mai 2008)

Das war ja heut ne geile Tour, zum glück hab ich mich doch noch entschieden mitzufahren, super Trails F-Pfad ,Boppard und KöBa, dank an den GröFaZ 
Wetter hat auch gepasst- mir haben nur die beiden Biker die ich auf der Heimfahrt mit dem Auto überholt hab leid getan, bei dem Wolkenbruch müssen die ja bis auf die Knochen naß geworden sein  , aber ich glaub denen macht das nichts die können das ab  nicht wahr Torsten und Andy?
@ Müslientsorger
noch trocken nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## Mischbaeck (17. Mai 2008)

Hey wer ist denn nu morgen dabbay in Emmelshausen und sollen wir uns dort irgendwo treffen oder hier treffen und gemeinsam dahinfahren?


----------



## Mischbaeck (17. Mai 2008)

kenn ich net


----------



## Mischbaeck (17. Mai 2008)

@ müsli wo stehst du?


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Mai 2008)

jawoll,ne wirklich tolle Strecke die der Große Ben uns da gezeigt hat 
@ fidel
wir haben dich doch noch kurz vor der Ausfahrt Bendorf überholt.Hattdu nicht mitgekriegt? Warst wohl noch so sehr angetan vom "Wildwechsel"?
Nass bis auf die Knochen?Nö,noch ein Stück tiefer.


----------



## Mischbaeck (17. Mai 2008)

ok morgen dann also kein müsli
schade und was nehm ich zum frühstück


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Mai 2008)

Häi,ihr Emmelhauser,an die 154 müsst ihr euch dranhängen,dann seid ihr gegen 1200 wieder zuhause


----------



## Mischbaeck (17. Mai 2008)

um zwölf warum denn so spät will der noch ne rast machen


----------



## Mischbaeck (17. Mai 2008)

hey andy bist ja noch heile oder gibt es im krankenhaus jetzt auch internt
siehe beitrag 2185


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (17. Mai 2008)

warum denn helfen?


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Mai 2008)

ne ich sitze noch auf dem Bike und habe mir das wayerläss Lan Kabel angezappt.


----------



## Mischbaeck (17. Mai 2008)

ach komm als wenn staymel sowas hätte


----------



## Mischbaeck (17. Mai 2008)

dann ist auch egal fährt er halt weiter ohne


----------



## Mischbaeck (17. Mai 2008)

wird es schon früher oder später merken


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Mai 2008)

lege dich mal lieber ins Bett,sonst wirste morgen so richtig abgezogen


----------



## Mischbaeck (17. Mai 2008)

du stehst doch garnicht auf der liste oder bist so ein heimlicher starter der sich erst wenn schon alle im startblockstehn nachmeldet!


----------



## Mischbaeck (17. Mai 2008)

geh aber auch gleich haiha machen bin schon ganz müde brauche nur noch einen der mir mein rad flickt!


----------



## Mischbaeck (17. Mai 2008)

so bis morgen autogramme gibt es dann später und wenn ihr fleißig Kopfstand übt, werdet ihr morgen sehen das ich erster bin das die namen falschrumstehn ist normal!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (17. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> geh aber auch gleich haiha machen bin schon ganz müde brauche nur noch einen der mir mein rad flickt!



Ferkel!!


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Warst du eigentlcih schon in der Wanne?
> 
> Schwimmtest!!


 puh,
bestanden


----------



## BrexbachG. (17. Mai 2008)

.........sooooo gut gegessen und das erste Hachenburger Weizen im Hals.... ..........herrlisch..... 

Super Tour, Super Wetter.....äääähhhhhhh die letzten 10 min hätten nicht sayn müssen....aber es war ja auch so angesagt.....dann muß man das auch mitnehmen.....da war die Dusche und die Radwäsche glaych in aynem erlädscht !! 

...und der *GröFaz* von heute läuft gerade im TV....dü dü düdü dü dü dü dü dü dü düdü düüüüüü........hello....Mrs. Robinson....und *Benjamin*..... ......danke nochmal !!

...freue mich schon auf die Bilder von heute  ...und die SunshineriderLadyboys haben heute wieder was verpaßt 

...........die müßten doch aygentlich langsam gelernt haben das Samstags ab 1300 h *immer *MTB-Wetter ist !!..........


----------



## BrexbachG. (17. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> lege dich mal lieber ins Bett,sonst wirste morgen so richtig abgezogen






@Mischgebäck:..........und am besten wirkt das mit *Finger auf die Bettdecke !!*....und Gammelkind allein zu Hause in Horessen...


@Müslimän.........neee wir waren zu schnell, wir sind genau rayngefahren....ein bisschen langsamer...und wir wären drumherum gekommen......

@ SuperÄndy ..........Wow....der Tousie ist schon da mit den ersten Bildern ...KöBa....Dankeeeeee


----------



## sulibats (17. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> soeben!!!
> Ich glaub der Ray auch noch. Aber Ben hat es glaub ich noch erwischt!
> 
> Schließe mich dem nur an.
> ...


Hatte nur noch ein paar Min im leichten Regen nach Hause. Hat sich aber auf jeden Fall gelohnt  

Thx an Alle die dabei waren und vor allem an die Fraktion mit den Regen-Cojones, die sich trotz düsterer Wetterprognose nicht vom Fahrtantritt abhalten lies.

Bilder folgen gleich wie vergangenes Mal per Email-Link.


----------



## BrexbachG. (17. Mai 2008)

@WeichEiSunshineRiderLadyBoys....... *Hasta la Vista cojones compadre *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (18. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> @WeichEiSunshineRiderLadyBoys....... *Hasta la Vista cojones compadre *



preciso,el venado


----------



## BrexbachG. (18. Mai 2008)

Buenos Dias.....el Venado......viejo Pendejo


----------



## BrexbachG. (18. Mai 2008)

*OLE  !!!*


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Mai 2008)

der flickt immernoch sayn Radl.
Der wollte noch den Gepäckträger montieren damit er sayn Auto mitnehmen kann



Oooooh,#2222


----------



## Mischbaeck (18. Mai 2008)

hej bin daheim musste noch zweistunden auf meine urkunde warten!

Bin 38. von 38 ist doch super oder?

@Tosche Gammelkind alleine in USA nicht in Horresen!

Und ich habe die Hände immer auf der Bettdecke was soll ich den mit dem essen unter der decke!!!


----------



## Mischbaeck (18. Mai 2008)

War sau geil Heute bin 2 * gestürtzt mein knie tut weh und auf den letzten 15 km bin ich sowas von abgekackt da habe ich glaube ich 1 1/4 std. für gebraucht. das ist ungefähr die zeit die der Andy vom Parkplatz Schmetterlingsgarten bis treffpunkt Schloss Sayn braucht!

Hoffe nächstes Jahr Fahren ein paar mehr von uns mit!


----------



## DW77 (18. Mai 2008)

hallo
mag sein das ich gestern mal wieder was verpasst habe :-(

aber ihr heute auch 
Emmelshausen war einfach nur geil hat voll Spass gemacht  

Melde mich wegen dem 60ten meiner Mum direkt für nächsten Samstag ab. Aber danach bin ich in Sayn dabay


mfg
Dirk


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> War sau geil Heute bin 2 * gestürtzt mein knie tut weh und auf den letzten 15 km bin ich sowas von abgekackt da habe ich glaube ich 1 1/4 std. für gebraucht.



Einbruch schon nach 48km?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da waren wir gestern gerade mal lauwarm gefahren.
38. von 38  Respekt.Ich hätte bei dir mit Platz 45-50 gerechnet. Dafür gibt es eine Urkunde?Oder ist es ein Attest über 4Wochen Radfahrverbot?



> 1 1/4 std. für gebraucht. das ist ungefähr die zeit die der Andy vom Parkplatz Schmetterlingsgarten bis treffpunkt Schloss Sayn braucht!


..andere kommen überhaupt nicht


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Mai 2008)

@ all
an die Anmeldung für das Bike Event am 21. und 22.Juni 2008 in Roßbach denken.

[email protected] 
oder
[email protected]


----------



## Rotwildbändiger (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
wollte mich bedanken für die netten Glückwünsche zu meinem Geburtstag.


Hoffe, wir sehen uns bald wieder...

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (18. Mai 2008)

high Klaus,
kannst du wieder feste Nahrung zu dir nehmen 

Näxten Samstag kannste uns wiedersehen.

Ich denke um 1300 in Sayn am Schloß sayn


----------



## Rotwildbändiger (18. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> high Klaus,
> kannst du wieder feste Nahrung zu dir nehmen
> 
> Näxten Samstag kannste uns wiedersehen.
> ...



Jawoll, alles wieder im grünen Bereich... !!!!

Wo soll es denn am kommenden Samstag ab Sayn wieder hingehen???

Gruß Klaus

Ps. Wie hat sich denn die rote Wilde auf ihrer ersten Tour so gemacht????


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Mai 2008)

ich bin super begeistert.Vor allem der Umstieg vom Hardtail zum Fully.
Den Gewichtsvorteil merkt man schon enorm bergauf wie auch abwärts.
Die Anbauteile wie Bremse und Schaltung arbeiten auch einwandfrei.
Den Dämpfer muß ich noch etwas einstellen.
Alles in allem  habe allerdings erst rund 100km gefahren

achso näxten Samstag:
wohin es geht weiß ich nicht.Es wrden auch einige fehlen,da eine Veranstaltung in Rhens ist.
Vielleicht mal zum Köppel?
Ich habe an dem Tag evtl. kein Auto und muß mal sehen wie ich das alles geregelt bekomme.Mal sehen was die Woche so ergibt.
Erst kommt da mal der Feiertag mit einer Tour ins Nistertal oder WW-Steig,je nach Wetter.


----------



## Rotwildbändiger (18. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich bin super begeistert.Vor allem der Umstieg vom Hardtail zum Fully.
> Den Gewichtsvorteil merkt man schon enorm bergauf wie auch abwärts.
> Die Anbauteile wie Bremse und Schaltung arbeiten auch einwandfrei.
> Den Dämpfer muß ich noch etwas einstellen.
> Alles in allem  habe allerdings erst rund 100km gefahren



Na das ist ja suuuuuuuper      

Habe gestern meinen neuen Sattel bekommen und werde ihn nachher noch montieren, somit müsste ich jetzt auch das allerletzte Problem an meinem Bike aus der Welt geschafft haben!!!!

Werde ihn morgen früh mal ausgiebig testen.......


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ihr beide paßt zueinander. Du und dein Rotschild!
> 
> Übrigens, wo schläft eigentlich jetzt deine Frau?
> 
> ...



psssssssssssst
die hängt in der Werkstatt auf dem Fahrradständer
war übrigens ein guter Tipp von dir


----------



## Rotwildbändiger (18. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> psssssssssssst
> die hängt in der Werkstatt auf dem Fahrradständer
> war übrigens ein guter Tipp von dir



Hihihi.....

genau da hängt meine im Moment auch....


----------



## BrexbachG. (18. Mai 2008)

Hay El Venados..... 

der AndyVenado sollte nicht vergessen sayne Holde morgen rechtzeitig vom Radständer abzuhängen, damit sie rechtzaytig zur Arbayt kommt.... 

und der Highländer VenadoKlausi ist näxten Samstag in den Lowländs herzlich willkommen....die Tour wird mayst kurzfristig abgesprochen....Wünsche wenns geht berücksichtigt.....

...wenn der *xmichelx* uns mal durchs Gelbachtal führen möchte....?????


schau mer mal.....


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Mai 2008)

ich verabschiede mich dann mal und melde mich Mittwoch wieder
adios


----------



## BrexbachG. (18. Mai 2008)

buenos noches John-Boy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (18. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ...wenn der *xmichelx* uns mal durchs Gelbachtal führen möchte....?????
> 
> 
> schau mer mal.....



Servus,

war heute eine klasse Veranstaltung beim Schindeshannes. Habe für die 35km 2:03 Std. gebraucht. Die Strecke war abwechslungsreich mit schönen SingleTrails. 
Nächsten Sonntag steht dann Rhens auf dem Programm, d.h. ich kann leider Samstag wieder in Sayn dabei sayn.


----------



## Balu. (19. Mai 2008)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne Runde am Donnerstag ? Ich fahre mit Freunden ne Runde von Neuwied ins Wiedtal ...


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf ne Runde am Donnerstag ? Ich fahre mit Freunden ne Runde von Neuwied ins Wiedtal ...



Hi,
Lust schon, da ich aber immer schon den Samstag "frei bekomme" habe ich Donnerstag nicht sooo lange Zeit....aber so 2-max3 h Vormittags würde gehen....wann wollt ihr von wo aus starten...??


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2008)

@ *xmichelx*:   respektables Ergebnis in Emmelshausen....dann dürfen wir ja nach Rhens wieder fest mit Dir Samstags rechnen....nach diesem Ergebnis gibts keine Ausreden mehr.... 

@*mischgebäck*:  du warst nicht alleine...der xmichelx und ich glaube der Sprungmonkey und DW77 waren auch in Emmelshausen....ihr habt euch nur zuuuu gut abgesprochen....

@*PogoFreak und Maik*...????was ist los....??seit ihr von der DonnerstagsTour letzte Woche immer noch sprachlos im Sauerstoffzelt ??.....Samstags treffen wir uns am Schloß....schon vergessen??

@ *All:*  in Rhens sind denn außer den üblichen Verdächtigen noch der Müslimän, der Adler1951, der Sulibats und ich denke der TwiesselRay am Start.??...und der FiddelJoe ?? ich werde dann an meinem letzten Urlaubstag ganz reläxt an euch denken und euch die Daumen drücken 





*Treffpunkt Samstag 1300 h Schloß Sayn...wie immer*


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Hi Brex
> Wenn die Sayner sich mit zuatz SIG anmelden könnten wär ne super sache in Emmelshausen waren von uns glaub ich 11 beteiligt sammt Kids.
> Dann könnte Mann Frau sich wenigstens in den Ergebnislisten finden.
> Unter welchen Namen kann man die Fahrer von Emmelshasuen ausfindig machen?



 du maynst.....BrexbachGemSIG..?...


----------



## DW77 (20. Mai 2008)

Sooo 

da nun die offiziellen Zeiten von Emmelshausen da sind 
hier meine Zeit 1h:58min:05 

*freu hüpf

Wer fährt denn alles in Rosbach mit????

Haben den Mischbäck nach dem Ziel am Auto getroffen sah echt nicht so gut aus der Jung 

mfg
dirk

@ Schweistopfen  Dirk wildenberg Startnummer 260


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2008)

DW77 schrieb:


> Sooo
> 
> 
> Wer fährt denn alles in Rosbach mit????





hi Dirk,

in Rosbach haben wir, glaube ich, so was ähnliches wie ne "Vollversammlung"...

*die 70 km *!!


----------



## DW77 (20. Mai 2008)

@ schweistopfen 

mmmh nun ja dann hast du bestimmt auch die Kleine in dem Komplett Rosa Outfit gesehen "respekt" sag ich nur. Ist mir teilweise ganz schön um die Ohren gefahren
Rhens fällt für mich flach da meine Mum 60 wird.


@ BrexbachG

Welche strecke habt ihr euch den vorgestellt für Roßbach???


----------



## maik_87 (20. Mai 2008)

@ BrexbachG.

Emm..., nee bin nich sprachlos....
Aber ich bin erst am Sonntag abend wieder hier im Lande angekomm.... Un da hatte i nich sooo wirklich die möglichkeit ins i-net zu gehen oder an ner tour teil zunehmen... Sorry....

Naja un so wie es aussieht kann ich diesen Samstag och nich teilnehmen (*heul*).. Weil ich da Orbeiten muss.... Un die restliche Woche sieht es bei mir och sehr sehr schlecht aus.....


----------



## sun909 (20. Mai 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Die im rosa Pirat Trikot?
> Ja mit der habe ich bis ca. km 16 gekämpft wo sie dann im Anstieg an mir vorbei ist und mich auf dem falschen Fuß (Gang) oder sonst was erwischt hat ruck zu 5 Mann zwischen uns und kein rankommen mehr möglich.
> Meine Frau hat sie auf 16-18 Jahre geschätzt oder war sie älter?
> Aber sie war wirklich gut drauf. Auch die 2 Mädels mit den dunkel roten Trikots waren wirklich nicht schlecht unterwegs.



Hi,
die Lady in rosa (Team Pirate Hamburg) ist Anfang 20 (23 mein ich) und stand mit ihrem Auto neben unserem WoMo. War bergauf recht flott unterwegs, bergab war sie aber jedesmal wieder zu kriegen 

Bis zum letzten Berg halt...  Da war sie weg.

Wie ist denn Rhens im Vergleich zum Schinderhannes? Überlege dort hinzufahren, habe aber nur wenig lesen können hier im Forum.

grüße
sun909


----------



## DW77 (20. Mai 2008)

hallo

also wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe ist die "kleine" 14  


278	Richters, Dorothee	1984	w	BSN PIRATE TEAM	1:58:10	59

denn auf ihrem Rosa Trikot stand nämlich BSN PIRATES drauf

Mit Rhens geht echt nicht da meine Mum möchte das ich schon zum Frühstück erscheine. Wollte sie eigentlich nach Rhens zum Frühstücken einladen aber da war sie nicht wirklich begeistert von....

Rossbach fahre ich auf jedenfall überlege nur welche strecke...
Dachte eigentlich wieder an die Kurzstrecke denn.
1. könnte ich fast ausschlafen 
2. wäre ich schnell wieder Fertig 

aber

ich guck mal was die Mehrheit von hier fährt

Dirk


----------



## Mischbaeck (20. Mai 2008)

hi leute also rhens falle ich aus und die nächsten samstage vermutlich auch!
Bin gestern Abend im Bad gestürtzt Handgelenk geprellt!

Bin Rehns auf der Halbmarathonstrecke 38. geworden 3:52:53
und bei Team hatte ich "Brexbach Gemsen" angegeben, wie hier jemand vorgeschlagen hatte!


----------



## Mischbaeck (20. Mai 2008)

Dachte in roßbach wenn ich bis dahin wieder Fit bin die 100km zufahren wenn aber alle die 70km fahren schließe ich mich dem an!


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2008)

*na mischa*.......wärst auf die Schleuderschule in Harschbach gegangen.....dann wäre das unter der Dusche anders verlaufen....ohne Handgelenkverletzung......den da lernt man schon früh....bei 50 Handwechsel !!!.....

.......wie willste das dem Gammelkind erklären ??...hoffentlich biste bald wieder fit !!!! 



Gut Besserung !!


----------



## Mischbaeck (20. Mai 2008)

Danke Danke werde die sache erst mal ruhig angehen bin am überlegen mir das Rennerad wieder auf die rolle zu stellen da brauch man ja die hände nicht!!!
So lassen wenigstens die beine nicht nach!


----------



## Dicke Wade (20. Mai 2008)

hallo leute, wollte mich mal kurz melden. habe heute eine mail von tosche bekommen, dass einige von euch vielleicht bei uns in der SIG mitmachen möchten. habe ihm ein paar sachen geschrieben, könnt euch ja mal mit ihm kurz schließen. falls einer von euch als gastfahrer an den start gehen möchte, kann er sich ja als SIG Koblenz/ Team Brexbach Gemse anmelden. nur so als vorschlag. wir sehen uns dann am sonntag in rhens. hoffe das es dort so gut klappt wie in emmelshausen (3:23). mein rahmen wird hoffentlich auch noch halten. haben uns aber schon einen neuen bei poison bestellt. war noch garantie drauf. bis dann
Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (20. Mai 2008)

hey berry Glückwunsch zu der zeit!
was für Vorteile hat es denn in der SIG zu sein!


----------



## Dicke Wade (20. Mai 2008)

es gibt da einige vorteile, die ich aber jetzt so im forum nicht alle auflisten kann. wir können uns ja mal zusammen setzen und darüber reden. oder frag tosche, dem habe ich ja einiges schon dazu geschrieben.


----------



## xmichelx (20. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> @ *xmichelx*:   respektables Ergebnis in Emmelshausen....dann dürfen wir ja nach Rhens wieder fest mit Dir Samstags rechnen....nach diesem Ergebnis gibts keine Ausreden mehr....



Ja, es ging eigentlich ganz gut. Am Ende fehlte dann die Kraft.
Fahre in Rhens die 35km, 

- am 31. bin ich dann bei euch mal wieder am Start,
- am 07.06. nehme ich an einer Tour (60km) meines örtlichen Optikers teil (augenblick-optik.de)
- 14.06. kann ich nicht
- 22.6. wollte ich die 70km in Rossbach mit euch fahren

Die nächsten Wochen sind schon fest verplant.


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2008)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Ja, es ging eigentlich ganz gut. Am Ende fehlte dann die Kraft.
> Fahre in Rhens die 35km,
> 
> - am 31. bin ich dann bei euch mal wieder am Start,
> ...




*was ist denn am 0706 angesagt ?? vielleicht können wir da alle fahren ??*


----------



## xmichelx (20. Mai 2008)

Schaut mal unter www.augenblick-optik.de

http://augenblick-optik.de/brcms/pdf/120.pdf

Tour 2: ca. 60 km mit etwa 1000 Höhenmetern
für ambitionierte Fahrer, die
regelmäßig fahren, trainiert (Wald  Singletrails  keine Straße). Begleitet von
Mitgliedern des Triathlon Teams der
RGS Montabaur.


----------



## xmichelx (20. Mai 2008)

Noch ein Termin:

07.-08. Juni
*24-Stunden-Mountainbikerennen rund um den Herthasee.*

Na, wer hat Lust dort als 4er Team zu starten???

Infos: www.singletrail.net


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2008)

Hört sich doch gut an ...sollten wir als offizielle Tour ausschreiben...

Start/Ziel Daten der 60 km Tour..Sa..07.06.08...mach mal Werbung  wo und was...

.....na was dennnnnnnnnnnn     ist das die gleiche Veranstaltung ??l


----------



## xmichelx (20. Mai 2008)

Ne ne, das sind zwei verschiedene Events.

Wenn wir ein Team zusammenstellen, wäre das 24-Stunden-Rennen mein Favorit. 

Wenns nicht klappt, dann das Event vom Optiker (60km)
Dazu ein wichtiger Hinweis: in Verbindung mit der Tour wird ein Sportbrillentest durchgeführt.  Was genau da stattfindet, kann ich nicht sagen.
Das Teilnehmerfeld ist auf 40 Fahrer begrenzt.
Start und Ziel wird Wirges bei Montabaur sein.


----------



## sulibats (20. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @sun909
> 
> Rhens ist von der Orga Top. Die Strecke nicht überaus anspruchsvoll. erst 7 km straight hoch nach Hünfeld,  dann kämpft man sich flott rüber zum Bopparder Hamm, den Weinbergern entlang. In Brey gibts mal ne längere Asphaltpassage,  am Jakobsberg wird es nochmal heftig, Danach noch zwei drei längere Steigungen und kurz vor Schluss wirst du nochmal bei der Korngfelddurchfahrt durchgeschüttelt.
> 
> ...


Hab mich gerade für die 50er Runde angemeldet, bin also am Sonntag auch dabei. Man sieht sich vor Ort, oder gemeinsame Anfahrt aus Vallendar (ich denke ich hab ein großes Auto zur Verfügung)? Ray ist auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. Mai 2008)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Noch ein Termin:
> 
> 07.-08. Juni
> *24-Stunden-Mountainbikerennen rund um den Herthasee.*
> ...



Hi,
das war letztes Jahr ein Top-Rennen! Recht familiär, da die "großen" Teams alle auf einem anderen großen Rennen waren, super Verpflegung, nette Leute und vor allem ein recht anspruchsvoller Streckenverlauf mit lecker Trail 

Insofern einfach gut...

Werde Sonntag in Rhens wohl starten, vielleicht sieht man sich dort.

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## Twiesselmann (21. Mai 2008)

ihr habt zu viel Zeit um hier im Forum zu schreiben - arbeitet Ihr nicht??? 

Das 24-Stunden Rennen klingt ja spannend....wer macht denn da alles mit
und wer macht bei dem Rennen am 21.6./22.6. mit. da war doch auch eines, oder???

und wer macht bei dem "Optiker-Rennen" mit... Kann man die Brillen dann behalten ???


----------



## BurgFräulein (21. Mai 2008)

Arbeit ??????.....neeee......alles HARZER  !!!!!!



22Juni ist eine geführte Tour, kein Rennen.....aber trotzdem gut !!!70km  !!


----------



## xmichelx (21. Mai 2008)

Twiesselmann schrieb:


> ihr habt zu viel Zeit um hier im Forum zu schreiben - arbeitet Ihr nicht???
> 
> Das 24-Stunden Rennen klingt ja spannend....wer macht denn da alles mit
> und wer macht bei dem Rennen am 21.6./22.6. mit. da war doch auch eines, oder???
> ...



Das Event am 7.6. ist KEIN RENNEN. Nur eine geführte Tour mit der Möglichkeit Sportbrillen live im Selbstversuch zu testen.


----------



## DW77 (21. Mai 2008)

hallo wollt nur mal schnell fragen

fährt morgen wer oder habe ich was verpasst oder????



mfg
Dirk


----------



## BrexbachG. (21. Mai 2008)

DW77 schrieb:


> hallo wollt nur mal schnell fragen
> 
> fährt morgen wer oder habe ich was verpasst oder????
> 
> ...




Hi Dirk,
ich fahre morgen Vormittag ne kleine Runde 2-max3 h....von ca. 1000h Start....Brexbach-Massaker !!!!! haste Lust ?? dann melde dich in der StartZeit bin ich noch ein wenig flexibel.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (21. Mai 2008)

hey brexbach was hälst du davon wenn wir uns von bioracer auch fahradbekleidung machen lassen kannst dich ja mal auf der seite informieren!
machen das soweit ich weiß schon ab fünf satz!


----------



## Mischbaeck (21. Mai 2008)

dann könten wir samstags alle einheitlich durch den wald düsen sieht bestimmt gut aus!


----------



## Focusine (21. Mai 2008)

Das ist ne gute Idee, dann ist es auch egal, wen der Förster abschießt, wenn alle gleich aussehen


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Mai 2008)

Was issn hier los?
Da bin ich mal paar Tage nicht da und dann geht hier alles drunter,drüber,rauf,runter,rein,raus ..........
 Morgen habe ich mich für ne Siegtour entschieden mit den MertensRayders,
ihr wisst schon "Betreutes Biken auf Rezept"
Und Samstag wenn ich wieder fit bin    gehts ab nach Sayn.
Habe allerdings kein Auto.


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Mai 2008)

@tosche


> Ich denke bei Canyon wäre dies nicht so einfach gelaufen. Solange ich anstandslos einen neuen Rahmen erhalten wüsste ich nicht warum ich den Hersteller wechseln sollte. Wer garantiert mir denn das ein Canyon-Rahmen länger hält?


            

Gibt es wieder kein Werber-Geschenk?


----------



## DW77 (21. Mai 2008)

hi

@ tosche 

morgen um zehn am Schloß und ne lockere Runde??? Bin ich dabei 

Falls Dir was dazwischen kommt meine Handy Nr haste ja 

Dirk


----------



## BrexbachG. (21. Mai 2008)

...................................genau SuperÄndy.................................................du vermießt mir das Geschäft   

*aber dennoch biste am Samstag 1300 h Schloß Sayn gerne gesehen.....*


Wer kommt überhaupt am Samstag ?? oder schont ihr euch alle für Rhens ?? bitte mal melden !!

FiddelJoe, Pogofreak, Adler, Twiesselmän, Sprungmonkey, Sulibats, DW77, Flyfisher, Frank, Focusine, Rotwildbänger, SuperÄndy, xmichelx, Uwe(Arbeitskollege von Mischa), ????noch jemanden vergessen ??? bitte meldet euch mal....ob ihr am Samstag dabay sayd in Sayn.....


----------



## BrexbachG. (21. Mai 2008)

DW77 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> @ tosche
> 
> ...





 OK 1000 h am Schloß für ne knackige Brexrunde.....


----------



## DW77 (21. Mai 2008)

jep 

Samstag kann ich nicht  da das We für die Family verplant ist


----------



## BurgFräulein (21. Mai 2008)

.........na ich wurde zwar vergessen, aber ich werde am Samstag um 1300h am Schloß Sayn sayn......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (21. Mai 2008)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> .........na ich wurde zwar vergessen, aber ich werde am Samstag um 1300h am Schloß Sayn sayn......


das ist aber schön
mit mir sind wir schon zu dritt.
http://cgi.ebay.de/HOG-WILD-Lockmittel-macht-Sauen-wild-Rotwild-auch_W0QQitemZ220236238258QQihZ012QQcategoryZ13401QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Focusine (21. Mai 2008)

Huhu,
ich würde ja sooooo gerne mit euch durch die Walde fahren, aba ich kletter morgen früh in den Flieger, der mich über den großen Teich bringt. Bin damit für die nächsten 3 Wochen leider nicht dabei... 
Gruß
focusine


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Mai 2008)

..sooooon großen Teig gibt gar net


----------



## Focusine (21. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ..sooooon großen Teig gibt gar net



en wohle!!! 
Glaubste wohl net?? Häfeteich!


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Mai 2008)

Hääfedaych???
Na,wenn du das sagst Frau Wilkipedia.
Und was issn mit dem Herrn?
Der kann doch Samstag mit uns fahrn,oder?


----------



## Focusine (21. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hääfedaych???
> Na,wenn du das sagst Frau Wilkipedia.
> Und was issn mit dem Herrn?
> Der kann doch Samstag mit uns fahrn,oder?



Jou, so iss dat ächt! 
Der Herr bleibt hier. Er wird sich sicher noch melden, ob er mitfährt. 
Der neue Sattel muß ja noch eingefahren werden. . .


----------



## BurgFräulein (21. Mai 2008)

Focusine schrieb:


> Jou, so iss dat ächt!
> Der Herr bleibt hier. Er wird sich sicher noch melden, ob er mitfährt.
> Der neue Sattel muß ja noch eingefahren werden. . .




..............fährt der denn nicht auch,  *mit ohne *...................????????????


----------



## xmichelx (22. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ...................................genau SuperÄndy.................................................du vermießt mir das Geschäft
> 
> *aber dennoch biste am Samstag 1300 h Schloß Sayn gerne gesehen.....*
> 
> ...



Welche Tour steht denn auf dem Programm am Sa in Sayn? Fahre ja Sonntag in Rhens, würde aber eine nicht zu lange Tour am Samstag mitfahren.


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Mai 2008)

...so schon wieder zurück.....2 h,...  31 km.....Brex......mit DW 77 ... 

@xmichelx......schau mer mal....mach den Führer, dann bestimmste selbst wie die Tour verläuft ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (22. Mai 2008)

so,bin auch zurück 93km..1100hm...4:30 h...Schnitt 20,5  an der Sieg entlang


----------



## BurgFräulein (22. Mai 2008)

Asphalt-Cowboy......


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Mai 2008)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> Asphalt-Cowboy......


der war auch dabbay

sind aynen Tayl der Strecke von unserer letztjährigen Siegestour gefahren.
War echt gayl.Ein paaar Singletrayls waren auch dabbay (fidel)


----------



## Rotwildbändiger (22. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> so,bin auch zurück 93km..1100hm...4:30 h...Schnitt 20,5  an der Sieg entlang



Hallo die Damen...

so, habe gerade die 45km Aubachtal von meinem Bike gewaschen und nu wollte ich doch mal hören, was Ihr so für Samstag geplant habt??!?!?!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Deleted 56720 (22. Mai 2008)

so bin auch zurück von der DH-Strecke, hab mich bei dem Dubble 2x abgelegt jetzt tut die linke Backe weh, mal sehn ob ich Samstag fit bin- wollt eigentlich in Rhens auch starten 

[IMGl]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/6/7/2/0/_/medium/PICT6844.JPG?0[/IMGl]


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Mai 2008)

na FidelJoe bei guter Pflege wird das schon.....

....und Samstag biste wieder fit !! .....beim Mischgebäck siehts bestimmt schlimmer aus.....der hat sich ja nicht im Wald sondern unter der Dusche verletzt 



@Rotwildbänger:  Samstag wie immer 1300 h Treffpunkt Schloss Sayn.
                        Tourvorschläge werden dann vor Ort besprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (22. Mai 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> so bin auch zurück von der DH-Strecke, hab mich bei dem Dubble 2x abgelegt jetzt tut die linke Backe weh, mal sehn ob ich Samstag fit bin- wollt eigentlich in Rhens auch starten
> 
> [IMGl]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/6/7/2/0/_/medium/PICT6844.JPG?0[/IMGl]



kann ich dich auf dem Foto irgendwo sehen?

sollen wir uns Samstag in ohnessen treffen?
Getränkemarkt?
12:15?
12:30?
muß diesesmal auch mit dem Bayk anraysen


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Mai 2008)

@fidel
und dann fahren wir nach Sayn so das wir um 1300 am Schloß sind.
Dort gibt es dann ayne moderate Tour und anschließend beglayte ich dich wieder bis ohnessn.Ist das nicht ayn tolles Angebot?
und wenn du auf das alles kayn Bock hast oder ne Laystungszerrung simulierst dann versuche ich mich halt über Kläänmääschd aynzuschmuggelen


----------



## Rotwildbändiger (22. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> kann ich dich auf dem Foto irgendwo sehen?
> 
> sollen wir uns Samstag in ohnessen treffen?
> Getränkemarkt?
> ...



Das wäre gut,    dann würde ich mich Euch anschließen, denn ich müsste am Samstag auch mit dem Bayke anraysen!!!!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (22. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @fidel
> und dann fahren wir nach Sayn so das wir um 1300 am Schloß sind.
> Dort gibt es dann ayne moderate Tour und anschließend beglayte ich dich wieder bis ohnessn.Ist das nicht ayn tolles Angebot?
> und wenn du auf das alles kayn Bock hast oder ne Laystungszerrung simulierst dann versuche ich mich halt über Kläänmääschd aynzuschmuggelen



Wenn ich die Nacht und morgen ( 6 Ster Brennholz ausm Wald holen)gut überstehe  können wir uns um 1215 am Geträkemarkt treffen.

@ Rotwildbändiger
liegt direkt an der Durchgansstr. nicht zu verfehlen

melde mich spätesten Samstag morgen nochmal...


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Mai 2008)

saydt wann haste ne Schleppvorrichtung an dem Känjon?
Übrigens,kannste das Holz mit dem großen Kettenblatt ablängen
außerdem heißt das 6. oder 6ter


----------



## Deleted 56720 (22. Mai 2008)

Hab mir extra nen Gebäckträger montiert - passen 2 Meterstücke drauf - ca. 150 Ladungen und ich hab das Zeug zuhaus!

@ Sandy
6 rm


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Mai 2008)

das gibt Wadis


----------



## Dicke Wade (23. Mai 2008)

hallo leute,
wir treffen uns am sonntag um 0800 an der anmelde in rhens. für die, die sich für die SIG interessieren, können ja nach dem rennen nochmal darüber reden. habe da auch den ein oder anderen vorschlag für euch.
bis dann, Berry


----------



## Dicke Wade (23. Mai 2008)

wir fahren alle die 50er. der anhang kinder + frauen werden von olli auf der 35er bekleitet.


----------



## Vonsen (23. Mai 2008)

faehrt jemand in der nahe von limburg waldbrunn ?? den bin neu hier in der gegend und suche jemanden der bock hat ne runde zu biken ( fahre nen p2 ) meldet euch mal ach ja ich habe kein auto nur mein bike !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (23. Mai 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> der anhang kinder + frauen werden von olli auf der 35er bekleitet.



Aha


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Mai 2008)

so,nun zu den Wichtigen Dingen.

Wer issn nun morgen in Sayn?
tosche-ja
xmichel-ja
fidel-ja
klaus-ja
ich-ja
 
müsli-nee
fly-nee
dw-nee
focusine-nee
bergabimwegrumsteher-nee
 
sulibats-??
sunshineRider-??
springaffe-??
adler-??
twiesselmann-??
ma899-??
 
und nach paddiee,pogo brauche ich wohl nicht mehr fragen


----------



## BurgFräulein (23. Mai 2008)

ob du willst oder nicht, ich werde auch dabay sayn....

und der *SprungMarkus* hat sich auch angesagt !!.........und bay Sonnenschayn kommt der *SunshineRider Fränk* sowieso immer ohne Helm....

....und was ist mit dem *Maik aus Nauort*....der mit dem GabbonGänjon Bayk ????????????

*@Vonsen*:  schau da mal lieber im Runkel Limburg Thread....die Schnellejungend kommt aus Limburg....


----------



## Balu. (23. Mai 2008)

> Wer issn nun morgen in Sayn?
> tosche-ja
> xmichel-ja
> fidel-ja
> ...


Balu.


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Mai 2008)

update

tosche-ja
xmichel-ja
fidel-ja
klaus-ja
springaffe-ja
Balu-ja
brexbachmuschiburgfräulein-ja
ich-ja

müsli-nee
fly-nee
dw-nee
focusine-nee
bergabimwegrumsteher-nee

sulibats-??
sunshineRider-??
adler-??
twiesselmann-??
ma899-??


----------



## BurgFräulein (23. Mai 2008)

.....bay dem angesagten Wetter kannste den *SunshinRider* auf YES stellen..


aber der *Pogomän* dürfte sich doch morgen ne moderate Tour zum Aynstieg nicht entgehen lassen...

und der *Maik aus Nauort *könnte noch ein paar Freaks aus dem BrexbachGänjonnnn kennenlernen...


----------



## sulibats (23. Mai 2008)

So, back from Berlin.

Bin morgen auch dabei.


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Mai 2008)

sehr schön sulibats.Haste wenigstens einen schönen Aufenthalt?

update vom update

tosche-ja
xmichel-ja
fidel-ja
klaus-ja
springaffe-ja
Balu-ja
brexbachmuschiburgfräulein-ja
sulibats-ja
sunshayneRayder-ja
ich-ja

müsli-nee
fly-nee
dw-nee
focusine-nee
bergabimwegrumsteher-nee

adler-??
twiesselmann-??
ma899-??

dann sind wir morgen schon zu 10.
brexbachmuschiburgfräulein wird aber bestimmt knayfen (wie immer)


----------



## sulibats (23. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> sehr schön sulibats.Haste wenigstens einen schönen Aufenthalt?


Assessment-Center...reicht das als Antwort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (24. Mai 2008)

sulibats schrieb:


> Assessment-Center...reicht das als Antwort?



jep,das reicht.
Erfolgreich?
aber das kannste mir auch morgen evtl.erzählen.
Ich muß jetzt mal in die Falle damit ich fit genug für euch bin.

Und vom fidel müsste ich auch bis ca. 1000-1030 nähere Info haben.


----------



## Rotwildbändiger (24. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> sehr schön sulibats.Haste wenigstens einen schönen Aufenthalt?
> 
> update vom update
> 
> ...



Moin Andy,

wollte mal hören, ob es heute bei 12.15 Uhr, Getränkehanden in Anhausen bleibt?!?!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Mai 2008)

jep,
wenn fidel nicht kommt, dann fahrn wir bayde ohne ihn nach Sayn.
Den Weg finden wir schon irgendwie

der Getränkemarkt ist schräg gegenüber der Tanke


----------



## Rotwildbändiger (24. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> jep,
> wenn fidel nicht kommt, dann fahrn wir bayde ohne ihn nach Sayn.
> Den Weg finden wir schon irgendwie



Sischer datt und beim nächsten mal habe ich dann auch endlich meinen Navi.....!!!


----------



## Mischbaeck (24. Mai 2008)

ja genau der bin ich habe die bilder schon durchgeschaut! War gestern nochmal beim Doc und zum zweiten mal bein Röntgen gebrochen ist zum Glück nichts aber dafür eine Kapselveränderung am Handgeleng! ihr wisst gar nicht wie schlimm das ist bei dem schönen wetter hier eure tourplanung zu lesen und doch nicht mitbiken können bin in rhens nicht am start!


----------



## BrexbachG. (24. Mai 2008)

gute Besserung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (24. Mai 2008)

danke danke zu gütig!


----------



## Dicke Wade (24. Mai 2008)

gute besserung auch aus nickenich . schade mit morgen. wird bestimmt ne tolle veranstaltung


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Mai 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> gute besserung auch aus nickenich . schade mit morgen. wird bestimmt ne tolle veranstaltung



genau,
morgen früh noch etwas Regen und dann sind Eifelaner Streckenverhältnisse 
Also gibt es morgen bestimmt einen SIGsieg


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Mai 2008)

ich werde dann mal gemütlich losrollen damit ich pünktlich in Ohnessn bin.
Bis nachher


----------



## Mischbaeck (24. Mai 2008)

@ andreas jetzt schon willst du über altenkirchen?

@ Berry danke danke vieleicht findet ihr mich ja im Publikum!


----------



## walter1304 (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

nehmt Ihr auch kleine, dicke Koblenzer von der anderen Rheinseite mit ?  Hätte Lust mal das Brexbachtal kennen zu lernen. Kenn mich da leider garnicht aus  

Gruss
Walter


----------



## BrexbachG. (24. Mai 2008)

einfach 1300 h am Schloß Sayn sayn und mitfahren...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (24. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> jep,
> wenn fidel nicht kommt, dann fahrn wir bayde ohne ihn nach Sayn.
> Den Weg finden wir schon irgendwie
> 
> der Getränkemarkt ist schräg gegenüber der Tanke



Klar komm ich, hab zwar Muskelkater aber zum Glück nicht in den Wadys


----------



## xmichelx (24. Mai 2008)

Servus,

ich braucht heute nicht auf mich zu warten. Bin gestern eine Erkundungstour im Gelbachtal gefahren und habe heute meinen Ruhetag, damit ich Morgen in Rhens fit bin.

Grüße,
Michel


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Mai 2008)

bin angekommen 
jetzt brauch niemand mehr um mich zu sorgen 
Tousie kommt später
waren übrigens 109km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (24. Mai 2008)

na Andy siehst de geht doch können ja dann öfter zusammen mim rad fahren wenn ich wieder fit bin!


----------



## BrexbachG. (24. Mai 2008)

@SuperÄndy:     Chapeau Monsieur, Chapeau.... 

Ich hatte zwar heute nur knapp 50 km aber dafür wars mal wieder schön mit euch...und heute gleich 3 neue Testpiloten  

Hoffe das auch die "Neuen"....Balu, Walter und Martin alle gut nach Hause gekommen sind....und keine weiteren "Platten" hatten.....ihr seid alle gerne wieder willkommen  

Allen die morgen in Rhens starten, auch der Garde aus Nickenich !!, viel Glück und Vergnügen morgen..


----------



## Mischbaeck (24. Mai 2008)

Ach ja da war ja was viel spaß in rhens auch von mir ich drücke euch die daumen! den linken zumindestens!!!


----------



## Mischbaeck (24. Mai 2008)

mh von den linken nem ich dan den rechten!


----------



## Rotwildbändiger (24. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> bin angekommen
> jetzt brauch niemand mehr um mich zu sorgen
> Tousie kommt später
> waren übrigens 109km



Hey Andy,

habe Dir die Bilder bereits geschickt!

Werde mich jetzt wieder intensiv meinem verdrehten Rücken zuwenden...!

War ne echt geile Tour heute und hat mega Spaß gemacht!!!!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Mai 2008)

alle die noch Fotos und Tourbericht haben möchten schicken mir bitte 
20 in kleinen Scheinen ....ähh

ne,ne 

die schicken mir bitte eine Private Nachricht oder email mit Angabe der Emailadresse.
sonst


----------



## sulibats (24. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder. Aber wer hat denn da in 640x480 Bilder aufgenommen?!  

Seit wann hast du denn ein GPS-Gerät dabei?? Faszinierendes Gadget!


----------



## BrexbachG. (24. Mai 2008)

vielen Dankeschön...Walter und Martin haben sich schon gemeldet, Datentransfer läuft......Balu.....???..noch im Sauerstoffzelt ??bitte melden...


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Mai 2008)

den GPS Logger hatte ich auch im Stadtwald dabbay
Schau nochmal die Dateien von letzter Woche nach.

die kleinen Bilder sind vom Klaus.Dem ist allerdings das Gerät heut auf den Boden gefallen.Ob sich dabbay etwas verstellt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twiesselmann (25. Mai 2008)

hi,

sorry - konnte heute nicht mitfahren. habe das ganze Wochenende von Freitag bis Sonntag Seminar in Honnef... Mitleid nehme ich natürlich gerne an...

Läuft einer von Euch beim Mittelrheinmarathon am Sonntag 1.6. mit?
Ansonsten bin ich Samstag wieder dabay...

Viel Spass in Rhens 
Lg
Ray


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Mai 2008)

wie war denn die Leistung unserer Abordnung in Rhens?
Habt ihr den SIGler mal gezeigt wo es lang geht?


----------



## xmichelx (25. Mai 2008)

Servus,

die Veranstaltung in Rhens heute war vom Feinsten. Eine super tolle Strecke, das hat so richtig Spaß gemacht. 
Bin mal auf meine Platzierung gespannt. Aber schneller ging es wirklich nicht mit meiner Kondition (1:44 Std, für 35km bei knapp 1000hm).


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. Mai 2008)

....waaaaas, biste zwischenzeitlich beim Fuentes gewesen ???....als wir die letzte gemeinsame Tour zu zweit gefahren sind sah das noch nicht nach dieser Zeit aus..... ...da sollte sich der Pogomän auch mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen.....und wieder aus der Versenkung auftauchen..!!
.....und michel....ich hoffe wir sehen dich ganz bald mal wieder Samstags !!!....gerne für ne Gelbachtal-Tour...und du als Führer....schöön....


...und wat is mit dem Müslimän....liegt der noch unter dem Sauerstoffzelt ??....oder ist schon im Genitalbereich die Leichenstarre eingetreten...?????


----------



## xmichelx (25. Mai 2008)

ich muss mein Ergebnis relativieren. Nach Auswertung meines Bikecomputers waren es nur 798hm. 
Für Kurzstrecken bis 50km reicht meine Kraft. Darüber hinaus wird die Luft dann für mich dünn.

Bin Samstag am Start. Allerdings würde ich die Gelbachtal-Tour nicht empfehlen, da doch ein hoher Anteil Straße dabei ist. Habe noch keine bessere Route gefunden, aber ich arbeite daran.

--

ich kann berichten den Müslimän auf der Strecke lebend gesehen zu haben


----------



## Mischbaeck (25. Mai 2008)

hey leutz schade das ich nciht dabbay sayn könnte aber hätte eh nur den verkehr aufgehalten!
Denke und hoffe in drei wochen wieder bei euch sayn zu können wenn ihr mich dann noch wollt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (25. Mai 2008)

@ Müslibrenner mich mit zwei portionen nudeln würdig vertreten Lach ganz laut da musst de noch was üben!
bei zwei fange ich erst an zu essen!


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. Mai 2008)

.....na dann haben wir doch beim Nudelessen deutlich die Nase vorn...oder...???war der Markus....Sprungmonkey auch am Start ???...er wußte es gestern bei unserer Tour noch nicht.....und der AdlerPeter..???...oder ham se dem die Flügel gestutzt ?? 

@Müsli....hast du die Geheimpapiere vom Berry erhalten ??


----------



## Mischbaeck (25. Mai 2008)

weißt du ob der uwe da war der wollte für mich starten!


----------



## sulibats (25. Mai 2008)

Tzz, wird man schon beim Nudelessen beobachtet 

Hab trotz zweier Stürze und eines schleichenden Plattfußes mit Zwang zum Nachpumpen mit 2:10 h die Ehre der rechten Rheinseite gerettet und die SIGler zum Nachsitzen geschickt 

AlderPeter war dort.


----------



## Mischbaeck (25. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> .....na dann haben wir doch beim Nudelessen deutlich die Nase vorn...oder...???war der Markus....Sprungmonkey auch am Start ???...er wußte es gestern bei unserer Tour noch nicht.....und der AdlerPeter..???...oder ham se dem die Flügel gestutzt ??
> 
> @Müsli....hast du die Geheimpapiere vom Berry erhalten ??



mit mir im team denke ich schon bin den ganzen tag am fressen aus langeweile habe glaube ich in den letzten zweitagen so viel gegessen wie andere in na ganzen woche 8 steaks aufenweise kartoffeln 3 pizzen 2 köpfe salate ach ja und natürlich die ganzen sachen zwischen durch


----------



## sulibats (25. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Biste nur die 35 gefahren?


Ja, du musst einfach an der Abzweigung 35 - 50/100 gerade aus weiterfahren. Ich stehe nachher natürlich trotzdem in der 50er Liste. Aber Psssst.


----------



## Mischbaeck (25. Mai 2008)

@ Müslibrenner wie war den deine zeit bist du die 100 gefahren?


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Mai 2008)

sulibats schrieb:


> Tzz, wird man schon beim Nudelessen beobachtet
> 
> Hab trotz zweier Stürze und eines schleichenden Plattfußes mit Zwang zum Nachpumpen mit 2:10 h die Ehre der rechten Rheinseite gerettet und die SIGler zum Nachsitzen geschickt
> 
> AlderPeter war dort.



StolzStolzStolzStolzStolzStolzStolzStolz
hat unser Geheimtraining und die Besprechung der geheimen Taktik gestern doch etwas genutzt.
Nur das mit dem Platten von gestern solltest du für heute vergessen


----------



## sulibats (25. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> StolzStolzStolzStolzStolzStolzStolzStolz
> hat unser Geheimtraining und die Besprechung der geheimen Taktik gestern doch etwas genutzt.
> Nur das mit dem Platten von gestern solltest du für heute vergessen


Jep, der Tip mit den 2 Mettbrötchen vor dem Anstieg in Brey war perfekt.


----------



## Mischbaeck (25. Mai 2008)

dann fahren wir in roßbach die hundert und nächstes jahr in rhens, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (25. Mai 2008)

..wir hatten uns alle schon auf die 70 in Roßbach mit dir und Müslimän gefreut....


----------



## Mischbaeck (25. Mai 2008)

ist doch kein grund zum heulen dann fahren wir schnell die hundert und dann mich euch zum ruhigen ausfahren die 70


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. Mai 2008)

..gute Nacht Jim-Bob....


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Mai 2008)

gn8
 Billy Boy


----------



## Mischbaeck (25. Mai 2008)

So schlaft schön!


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Mai 2008)

und näxten Samstag gibts wieder ne richtige Tour von Sayn aus.
1300 Uhr wie imma.
bergabimwegsteher ist nicht da und so können wir wieder die schöneren Touren fahren  
wie wäre es mit Malberg,Roßbach/Wied,Nescher Mühle,ICE Trasse,Gierenderhöhe,Urbach und Aubachtal,Sayn?
Da muß aber der Herr fidel mitmachen.


----------



## Twiesselmann (25. Mai 2008)

bin in sayn dann auch mit dabei nächsten Samstag!!!

Seid ihr in Rhens denn auch alle im ziel angekomen??


----------



## Dicke Wade (26. Mai 2008)

hallo leute,
nachdem wie die zwei rennen gut überstanden haben, wollten wir euch am samstag mal besuchen kommen. wäre es möglich, dass ihr die startzeit auf 1400 legt? dann könnten von uns so gut wie alle mitfahren . dat wär ne tolle sache von euch. 
Berry


----------



## BrexbachG. (26. Mai 2008)

Hi Berry, dann starten wir natürlich um 1400 h mit Euch gemeinsam !! 
Dann sollten unsere "Highländer" am besten mit dem Auto anreisen, sonst wirds hinten raus bestimmt eng.....

dann an alle:


*Samstag 31.05.08  Start 1400 h Schloß Sayn  !!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (26. Mai 2008)

jooo,
 danke fürs entgegen kommen. dann melden wir uns mal an. chris, thomas, georg, rouven und ich sind dabay. bis samstag, 1400.
Berry


----------



## BrexbachG. (26. Mai 2008)




----------



## DW77 (26. Mai 2008)

Na das werd ich mir nicht entgehen lassen werde am Sa auch in sayn dabay sayn


----------



## BackfireLX (27. Mai 2008)

Hey,

wollte mal fragen ob welche von euch beim 24h Rennen um den Herthasee mitfahren? Sucht noch jemand ein Teammitglied oder hat jemand Lust ein Team zu gründen?

Gruß,
BackfireLX


----------



## Balu. (27. Mai 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob welche von euch beim 24h Rennen um den Herthasee mitfahren? Sucht noch jemand ein Teammitglied oder hat jemand Lust ein Team zu gründen?
> 
> ...



Moin, ich fahre da mit. Zur Teambildung kann ich allerdings nicht beitragen, da wir schon ein volles Team sind. (eigentlich schon zu siebt)
Aber man sieht sich wohl da ...


----------



## BackfireLX (27. Mai 2008)

Na das würde sich doch schon fast für zwei 4er Teams anbieten 
Da kommt man doch viel länger in den Genuss zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (27. Mai 2008)

Na wer war am Sonntag in Rhens..??und mit welcher Startnummer ??

http://www.go4it-schule.de/de/fotos.php?ide=34
hier kann man die Startfotos anschauen....

meldet euch mal....xmichelx, sulibats /Respekt tolle Zeiten!!!, Müslimän, Adlerpeter, Sprungmarkus ?? jemanden vergessen ?? die SIGler haben 585 ff. habe ich mir schon angeschaut....

...Sulibats 711, Müsli 518, xmichelx 310....sonst konnte ich auf die Schnelle keinen ausmachen....


----------



## sulibats (27. Mai 2008)

Adlerpeter hat die 931. Der muss aber an einem anderen Tag gefahren sein...anders kann ich mir die Armlinge bei schwülen 25 °C nicht erklären  

Schöne Bilder, allerdings sind die Preise auch saftig


----------



## DW77 (28. Mai 2008)

Die Fotos sind schon gut.....

Aber ist schon dreist egal ob 6 oder 10 Fotos von einem gemacht worden . Die kosten immer 14,90 im Paket


----------



## Dicke Wade (29. Mai 2008)

muß mich noch einmal melden. habe am we frühdienst bekommen. deshalb könnte es bei mir auch 1410 werden (spätestens). ist das ok?
Berry


----------



## BrexbachG. (29. Mai 2008)

Sicher is sicher....geht schon klar


----------



## flyfisher (29. Mai 2008)

Genossen!

Also... vor dem 28.6 kann ich nicht, weil ich Samstags Nachmittag immer "im Dienst" bin.

Aber ich werde schon wieder etwas fitter und habe Hoffnung, bald ordentlich mithalten zu können...

Geniesst das schöne Wetter!
Bis bald.

Thomas


----------



## Dicke Wade (29. Mai 2008)




----------



## Andreas S. (29. Mai 2008)

Sa. 31.5.08  1400 Treffpunkt Sayn am Schloß
und wo soll es denn am Samstag hingehen?
Köppel? Wiedbachtal? Rhododendrohnenhodentour? Tosches Gülle Tour (über Dernbacher Kopf)?
Kann ich wieder von zuhause aus starten und den Fidel unterwegs aufsammeln?
Wer ist denn sonst noch da?
Sulibats im gelben Trikot? 

oh Mann,ich stell schon fast soviel Fragen wie ne Frau!


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Mai 2008)

das mit den sicklern habe ich mitbekommen.
sind denn außer mir und Müsli auch Biker dabbay die Mann nicht an die Hand nehmen muß?

was issn mit Rotwildbändiger? Rücken wieder ok?


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> 1410 ist Aufsitzen! Ich denke Twissel is dabay,  und von den SIG'lern wird auch ne große Delegation erwartet.
> 
> mb der 179te
> 
> ...



warum schämen? deine Teschnigg ist um Klassen besser wie dein Känjon.
der Biker passt sich saynem Bike an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (29. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Was issn mit unserem Tupper-Mischa!
> Meine Salatschleuder wird so langsam vom Kettenreiniger ganz weich und blind...



    
der iss kapott.
hat im Bad ausgeschleudert und hat sich irgendein Glied gestaucht


----------



## Twiesselmann (29. Mai 2008)

hi,

@Müslibrenner: klar bin ich am Samstag dabei! 13:45 an der altbekannten Ecke und dann nach Sayn düsen?

@all: wie schaut es denn mit der Tour in Wirges von den Brillenmenschen aus?! Geht da einer an den Start? Und in Roßbach??


----------



## Twiesselmann (30. Mai 2008)

@ müslibrenner: Okay, dann um 13:00 chez toi! Dann bin ich nach der Tour sicher fit für den halbmarathon am Sonntag  

a tout a leur


----------



## BrexbachG. (30. Mai 2008)

....so....wie gehabt durchwachsene Wetterprognose für morgen....das heißt für uns....wir starten !!! Wir haben doch jetzt alle die "Regen Cojones"...oder ??


*morgen   14 00 h Schloß Sayn *

damit die Sickler es auch zahlreich auf die andere Seite schaffen....


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe das unsere LadyBoyBiker sich nicht von der Wetterprognose beeinflußen lassen.....denkt an die "Cojones".....ich hoffe mal das heute neben den 5-6 Sicklern unsere "StammElf" aufläuft !!....Flyfisher ist ja leider verhindert......aber für den Rest gibts da keine Ausrede....


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2008)

servus,
ich habe gerade keine Ausrede parat.
Ich bin gegen 1315 in Ohnessn am Getränkemarkt mit der Erwartung das Fidel mitfährt.  
Ich(wir) sind dann gegen 1400 in Sayn am Schaloß.


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Mai 2008)

...maynste nicht, daß es besser ist mit dem Auto zu kommen und ggf. den RotwildBänger in Kläänmäschd einzusammeln....????.....sonst wird das heute bestimmt ein sehr langer und später Ritt für dich.....


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2008)

nenenenenene,
ich lasse mich später abholen.Weiß nur noch nicht ob Anhausen oder Sayn.


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Mai 2008)

..du bist ja ein richtiger Fuchs...........das hatte sich vorhin so ultrabrutal angehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rouwinho (31. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen,
ich werde heute dabay sein. Was ist denn für eine Tour geplant?


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> --> email is coming



was issn das?
willtste dein Auto lackieren?Oder iss das die UserManual von deinem Känjon?


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> was issn das?
> willtste dein Auto lackieren?Oder iss das die UserManual von deinem Känjon?





très charmante monsieur


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> très charmante monsieur



dayn Sayner platt versteht kayn Mensch.
Schraybe doch lieber in däutsch sonst muß ich zuviel guugeln


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> dayn Sayner platt versteht kayn Mensch.
> Schraybe doch lieber in däutsch sonst muß ich zuviel guugeln


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2008)

was haste dir denn für heute so vorgestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Mai 2008)

Hi Rouwen,

wenn kein besserer Vorschlag/Wunsch kommt wäre denkbar:

Sayn-Brex-Stromberg-Siedlung-Isenburg-RHWeg-Aubachtal-Wingertsberg-Rengsdorf-Melsbach-Laubachsmühle-RhWeg-Monrepos-Oberbieber-Sayn....ca. 1100 hm und 60 km....


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> Hi Rouwen,
> 
> wenn kein besserer Vorschlag/Wunsch kommt wäre denkbar:
> 
> Sayn-Brex-Stromberg-Siedlung-Isenburg-RHWeg-Aubachtal-Wingertsberg-Rengsdorf-Melsbach-Laubachsmühle-RhWeg-Monrepos-Oberbieber-Sayn....ca. 1100 hm und 60 km....


----------



## rouwinho (31. Mai 2008)

Das ist eine Ansage. Hört sich vielversprechend an. Bis später


----------



## rouwinho (31. Mai 2008)

So soll es sein. Bis später, Tom.


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Mai 2008)

...aber nicht da wo wir langfahren.....


----------



## Deleted 56720 (31. Mai 2008)

Hi,

werd heut nicht dabai sein - hab mich gestern schon eingesaut.


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Mai 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> werd heut nicht dabai sein - hab mich gestern schon eingesaut.






 Lady Ladyboy....


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2008)

dann komm ich auch nicht!


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2008)

ich fahre dann sofort nach Sayn mit dem Auto.


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> dann komm ich auch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Mai 2008)

hexy bin am Überlegen es doch heute mal zu riskieren wie isr denn das Wetter in sayn!


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> hexy bin am Überlegen es doch heute mal zu riskieren wie isr denn das Wetter in sayn!




..hat vor 15 min. aufgehört zu fusseln....is nicht viel runtergekommen..... .....kannste ruhig kommen....fahr doch mit dem SuperÄndy mit dem Auto....


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> .....fahr doch mit dem SuperÄndy mit dem Auto....









hab nur 1 Dachträger und muß anschließend Tochter abholen.



aber es hat hier endlich aufgehört zu schütten,hageln


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2008)

gelbestrikotBen kommt auch?


----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Mai 2008)

Hier bei mir ist noch was undicht!
kann aber auch mit meinem Auto fahren!


----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ich anziehen soll!


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was ich anziehen soll!



nimm das kurze in rosa mit Plüschen dran. 

halt wie immer +Regenjacke,fertig


bis gleich !


----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Mai 2008)

ok überredet!


----------



## sulibats (31. Mai 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> gelbestrikotBen kommt auch?


Bin heute nicht dabei. Muss mich an diesem Wochenende mal um meine berufliche Zukunft kümmern, der erste Vertrag liegt quasi auf dem Tisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (31. Mai 2008)

hallo leute, konnte heute leider nicht mitfahren, da ich länger arbeiten mußte.  oder hat mich einer gesehen .  es gibt keine beweise.


----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Mai 2008)

Berry ist der, dem es selbst in Badelatschen bei Herlichem MTB Wetter zu feucht ist!
Aber das der sich noch hier reintraut!!!
Glaube ja, der ist erst mal heimgefahren und hat warm geduscht. Er ist ja auch wirklich nass geworden, als er zurück ins Auto gegangen ist.


----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Mai 2008)

Hey Müsli, was ist den mit deiner Form los? Ich kenne dich ja noch aus der Zeit wo du zumindestens auf den ersten 800m mithalten konntest. Aber beim nächsten mal Starten wir wieder Berg ab. Ok?


----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Mai 2008)

Achso was ich ganz vergessen habe. Tolle Tour und Truppe hat sich mal wieder echt gelohnt und viel spaß gemacht!
Vor allem weil ja nach 30 Minuten die Sonne raus kam und der Regen nennen wir mal Luftfeuchtigkeit war auch weck.


----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Mai 2008)

Klingt gut!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> hallo leute, konnte heute leider nicht mitfahren, da ich länger arbeiten mußte.  oder hat mich einer gesehen .  es gibt keine beweise.



einen wasserscheuen Kapitän ........das ist nicht ok.
was werden deine Schützlinge bloß von dir denken?
Was machste denn im August in den Bergen bei erhöhter Luftfeuchtigkeit?
Nimm doch die Rolle mit für aufs Hotelzimmer.

Dafür waren die richtigen Teammitglieder der SIG heute eine Klasse für sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (31. Mai 2008)




----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Mai 2008)

...na da laßt ihn doch .....seid gnädig mit dem Berry Mänilow... .....dat is halt en Sunshine Rider.....und wenn der erst mal seine "Berry-Letten" an hat ....dann zieht der sich keine Bike-Mauken mehr an...........schade is nur daß er ne schöne Tour verpaßt hat....und der Rouwen und der Tom hatten heute BEIDE Raketenantrieb....vielleicht hat der Berry Mänilow das geahnt...und hat sich so elegant aus der Affäre gezogen....

.................der Berry wird bestimmt bald *TeamManager *der SIG.........und fährt nur noch im Studio aufm SpinningRad......aber is doch auch ok......oder...?...




@Müslimän: demnäx nur noch mit Hörgerät und Navi....dann kannst du, wenn du Stromberg hörst...nach dem Navi immer die richtige Brexseite hochfahren....und landest nicht in Höhr-Grenzhausen....bis näxte Woche.....alter Schwede..und wenn das Handy schon lautlos gestellt ist dann wenigsten den Vibrationsalarm einschalten.....macht nebenbei auch noch Spaß....sagt man....


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Mai 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich auch was man unter Mobbing versteht




............genau, Mobbing ist, wenn der Berry kneift.............und sich freut wenn die anderen im Regen starten........


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Gibts Vaseline auch in Kanistern soll doch super Wasserabweisend sein oder?



Was haltet ihr vom Berry Mobil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so einen Neoprenanzugduscher habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Ich denke auch das er wußte das Rouwen und Tom in einer anderen Liga fahren.


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Mai 2008)

Den Film hätte der Berry niemals drehen können wenn er sich heute schmutzig gemacht hätte....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YudMbYCoaA&feature=related


Voilà das waren die Extremitäten des legendären Erfinders der *BERRYLETTEN  *


----------



## gigabike_de (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

war eine super Tour. Nette Leute, ein wenig Luftfeuchtigkeit und später viel Sonne  Kommen auf jeden Fall wieder!!!
Gott sei Dank, meistens auf der richtigen Seite des Limes  
Habe mal die Tour über MagicMaps ausgewertet. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> @Andreas S.
> Kannst Du mir die Beweisfotos in voller Quali an meine Email Adresse senden. Ist in meinem Profil hinterlegt.
> 
> So mach nu Feierabend.
> ...



kann deine Adresse nicht finden
schicke sie mir mal ,die von Rouwen und DarkHorse auch


----------



## gigabike_de (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo Andreas,

schick mir die Bilder bitte auf [email protected]

Danke und Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Juni 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Habe gerade die *Berryletten* Tour Bilder gesichten nicht schlecht sehen wir ******* aus.
> Und sie hat es wahr gemacht in kompletter Montur unter die Dusch wußte garnicht das Mann so drekig war.
> 
> Bis dann
> ...



Ich würde für Punkte plädieren.Das Geld kommt später von selbst wenn du genug Punkte hast.


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Juni 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Berry, Berry lady,
> Going through emotion
> Love is where you find it
> Listen to the rain
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (1. Juni 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich eine Vorrichtung um MTBs mit Adiletten fahren zu können.
> Bekommt man irgendwie die Cleats festgetackert .



Wenn man durch die Berryletten ein Loch Bohrt kann man die Cleats mit na Schraube und Mutter befestigen! Das müsste gehn!


----------



## Dicke Wade (1. Juni 2008)

heute war soooo ein schönes wetter.  da bin ich gleich mal ein wenig im trockenen gefahren. das war schön    

berrylettentour finde ich sehr gut. ich glaube das wird mich noch einige zeit vefolgen. schlagt mich ruhig, ich habe ein breites kreuz. aber nächste woche ist schluß, sonst spiel ich nicht mehr mit euch.


----------



## Twiesselmann (3. Juni 2008)

Hat sich schon wer Gedanken gemacht, was am Samstag für eine Tour ansteht? Und: Wer ist denn in Roßbach dabay? 

Lg
Ray (mit 'ay')


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Juni 2008)

@Müslimän.....Roßbach die 70km ist am Sonntag 22.06 !! vielleicht kannste dort schon dayne dann neu erworbenen Kunststücke vorführen...

@Twiesselmän....ich denke wir werden min.mit 5 am Start sayn....
SuperÄndy, Du, FiddelJoe, Müsli??, DW77, xmichelx, ich....und wer noch ???

@ all : .....es werden noch Tourvorschläge und Wünsche für Samstag angenommen.....aber wenns regnet kommt der Berryletten Berry nicht mit


----------



## Twiesselmann (3. Juni 2008)

@ Rossbach-Gang: Melden wir uns im Pack an -oder als Pack? Oder jeder für sich?


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Juni 2008)

@Twiesselmän
vielleicht kann der *SuperÄndy *da ne Paketanmeldung machen?......, ansonsten kann ja jeder mal den Zusatz "BrexbachGemsen" mit angeben......

@Müsli.....was kostet das Wochenende in der Beautyfarm.....und bekommt man dort außer Maniküre noch was zusätzlich...?



@All...........und Samstag 07.06.08 wieder wie gewohnt 


*13 00 h     am Schloß Sayn sayn    !!!*


----------



## Focusine (4. Juni 2008)

Hay Leutz,
wollte mal Gruesse aus dem schoenen und sehr heissen Amiland senden. 
Sonne und Strand ohne Ende. Strandangeln und gut gehen lassen...
Liebe Gruesse
focusine


----------



## Gammelkind (5. Juni 2008)

Focusine schrieb:


> Hay Leutz,
> wollte mal Gruesse aus dem schoenen und sehr heissen Amiland senden.
> Sonne und Strand ohne Ende. Strandangeln und gut gehen lassen...
> Liebe Gruesse
> focusine



von wegen heisses amiland, ich friere bei zwischen 12 und 17 grad


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Juni 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Hi
> Macht mal einen genauen Startpunkt für Samstag aus mal sehen was sich machen lässt.




 Hi Tom.....genauer Startort:  *1300 h Schloß Sayn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Juni 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Jo wo sonst
> Habe nur bei Müslis getippsel net durchgeblickt.



 .....der hat zuviel Erdinger Alkfrei gepumpt....bei der Menge wird das auch schädlich...


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juni 2008)

tach auch,
würde auch gerne die Tour der Layden fahren.
Geht aber nur mit dem Herrn Fiddlehaed.
Wird von Sayn aus aber eine harte Tour.Das sind bestimmt dann ca. 90km.
Das Wetter passt.
Also,was spricht dagegen?


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Juni 2008)

.....hallo monsieur......

wenn der FiddleJoe dabay ist, kann der doch ne passende Strecke "ablängen" wenn´s zu weit sayn sollte.....der ist doch flexibel !!!....genau wir wir......!!..Hauptsache die SunshineRider sind mal alle wieder dabay .....die müßten es doch mittlerweile eigentlich wissen, daß Samstags für uns immer !!! die Sonne scheint !!!....der Berry Mänilow weiß das seit der Berryletten Tour auch...... .


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Juni 2008)

......müsli müsli....jetzt wirds wieder verwirrend....laß mal die *1300 h am Schloß Sayn....*

(....wer das nicht schafft, kann ja später irgendwo zustaygen. Ggf in Anhausen oder Haus am Pilz oder oder.......)

@Tom und Rouwen  is gebont!!...wenn ihr kommt warten wir auf jeden Fall die paar Minüten auf Euch/Dich..


und wenn wir gegen 1300h weg kommen ist auch 1800 h zurück sayn ok.!!!


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Juni 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @brex
> Jetzt lass mal das "wieder"
> 
> Wer semmelt sich den immer im Brexbachtal fest?
> ...






   ....was maynst du denn woher mayn Name kommt 

bis moje

Gut 1730 h ....jetzt is aber gut ....oder noch en Leckerli??


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juni 2008)

dann fällt die Tour der Layden aber flach.Das schaffste niemals bis 1800.
Waren die RamboSigler denn schon am Köppel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rouwinho (6. Juni 2008)

Hi,
das waren wir leider noch nicht. Hört sich aber interessant an. Wieviel km und Hm?


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juni 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> 30-45 km bei ca 800 hm, je nach dem wie wir aus den Brexbachtal rauskommen!
> 
> Dauer incl. 3 Plattfüße : gestoppte Zeit: 3:47



stimmt aber nur wenn müsli den Guido macht.
bei BrexbachG-Tours werden  es so 1000-1100hm bei ca 60 km bei 1Plattfuß innerhalb 20 Monate.

Dann dürfen wir das Großbachtal aber nicht auslassen.


----------



## flyfisher (6. Juni 2008)

Moin.

Bei mir wirds wieder mix morgen... Und dann frühestens am 28.6.
Im Juli sinds derzeit auch nach keinem Samstag zum Radeln aus.
Wenigstens kommt dabei ordentlich was rum, aber man kann eben nicht alles kaufen...

Viel Spaß beim Quälen!


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juni 2008)

wenn dabbay eine Menge rumkommt,dann brauchst du dich aber nicht allayne freuen.


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Juni 2008)

....ok der näxte Gag geht auf mayne Kosten.... 

...aber Köppel ist auch ok. Dann aber die Variante vom SuperÄndy...mit längerer Anfahrt....über DogCity .....SingleTrail Hilgert......und zum Abschluß natürlich Großbachtal....da könnten je nachdem wieviele Plattfüße die Zeit stehlen, der Müslimän....und jetzt kommts: *Ray* *Ben*..  also *alle 3* über den Wüstenhof nach Valla abbiegen.... oder nach dem Großbachtal von Bdorf nach Valla .....werden wir morgen sehen....und aufm Köppel trinken wir dann ne leckere Weizenschale....

@Tom : willste den Fleischwurstring beim Platten als Ersatzschlauch einziehen....???...Respekt !!...das ist dann wie ayn Vollgummirayfen......aber das Gewicht....

Was ist aygentlich mit dem:

xmichelx     ???????
pogomän Arne ?????
dessen Zivikumpel Maik aus Nauort ?????
AdlerPeter ???
DW 77 ??
FidelJoe??
SunshinRider Frank??
SprungMonkeyMarkus??
Uwe aus NR Arbeitskollege vom Mischgebäck??
Mischgebäck himself ??
Rotwildbänger??
Sulibats????(Ray *BEN*)
Walter aus KO??
Paddie ???????immer noch in der Grundie ??? oder wieder im Lande??
und den Matthias und den Blutengel aus RB haben wir sayt letztem Sommer auch nicht mehr gesehen......GigaBiker ist uns auch wieder jederzeit willkommen...


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juni 2008)

und ne appelschorle


----------



## BurgFräulein (6. Juni 2008)

...nabend die Herren....

...und was ist mit den Damen......??

die RotwildFee Focusine ??
dem Gammelkind ??
dem Blutengel ??
und vom anderen Ufer die CäcilienTina ??

@Flyfisher........niemand quält soooo schön wie du mit deiner "Plane"...........


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juni 2008)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> ...nabend die Herren....
> 
> ...und was ist mit den Damen......??
> 
> ...



und Berry?


----------



## BurgFräulein (6. Juni 2008)

genau die Berryletten Berry   ..ist aber entschuldigt....


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juni 2008)

ich könnte mich ja mit dem Fidel treffen und dann nach Sayn kommen.
Fährt der denn überhaupt mit oder ist der mit Berry unterwegs? 

Wo ist Rotwildbändiger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (6. Juni 2008)

Hi,

bin morgen dabay - es sei denn es schüttet die Nacht wieder  

@ SAndy
wenn Du nach ohnesse kommst, ist um 1215 Abfahrt will noch kurz an der DH-Strecke vorbei.


----------



## Mischbaeck (6. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute bin morgen leider nicht dabbay muss Arbeiten und bei meiner Mutter helfen die wird am Sonntag 50. In Roßbach bin ich auch dabbay und nächsten Samstag auch wieder!


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juni 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Hi Leute bin morgen leider nicht dabbay muss Arbeiten und bei meiner Mutter helfen die wird am Sonntag 50. In Roßbach bin ich auch dabbay und nächsten Samstag auch wieder!



um keine Ausrede verlegen,der Bergabimwegsteher.
Was willst du denn helfen?Tuppa backen? im Bad ausschleudern?

Oder haste noch die Hosen naß von letzter Woche.?
Da hab ich dich vor Sayn aber ganz schön abgezogen,was?
Die Stollen meines RR sind heute noch im Asphalt zu sehen.


----------



## Mischbaeck (6. Juni 2008)

Ach da ging es ja Berg ab, mache mir erst gedanken wenn du mich Berg hoch abziehst!!!
Tische und Stühle für 80 Leute stellen und so ne *******. Würde auch lieber dir Berg ab im Weg rumstehn.


----------



## sulibats (6. Juni 2008)

Bin morgen dabay


----------



## maik_87 (6. Juni 2008)

Hmm.., ich muss moje leider orbeiten... :-( (mal wieder).., wie sieht es denn bei euch aus mit ner Feierabendrunde aus... nächste woche??

Viel spaß euch moje...!!


----------



## Focusine (7. Juni 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> und Berry?



Juchhu,
bin leider, leider, leider noch nit dabay, weil bin imma noch im 
Obamaland... Hier ist es flach wie Holland, aba ueba 70 meilen Strand, hat auch wat... und imma so 30 - 35 Grad C. Netter Pool direkt am Haus.
So, nu hab ich euch die Nas lang genug gemacht, werd jetzt lecker Fisch essen (mahi-mahi) und ein bisschen Pipibier trinken (weil Bier koennen die Amis einfach nit brauen), naechste Woche bin ich wieda da und guck mal, ob  
ich noch radeln kann oder ob ich Stuetzraeder brauch...

Gruessle
Jutta


----------



## DW77 (7. Juni 2008)

Fahre heute auch mal wieder Nicht mit da ich bei unserem Optiker die Brillentesttour mitfahre

wünsche euch viel Spass bis bald mal 

Dirk


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. Juni 2008)

DW77 schrieb:


> Fahre heute auch mal wieder Nicht mit da ich bei unserem Optiker die Brillentesttour mitfahre
> 
> wünsche euch viel Spass bis bald mal
> 
> Dirk


..wo geht denn die Tour lang ?? vielleicht kreuzen sich unsere Wege, am Köppel ??....was ist denn mit dem xmichelx, fährt der da auch mit ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DW77 (7. Juni 2008)

jep der michel fährt auch mit 
zu der Tour kann ich im moment echt nix sagen weiss nur das um 12 treffen am laden ist und dann 60km ca 1100 hm aber  wo lang bin ich selber mal   gespannt sorry

wenn ich mehr weiss schick ich dir ne sms


----------



## Cecil974 (7. Juni 2008)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> ...nabend die Herren....
> 
> ...und was ist mit den Damen......??
> 
> ...



Tach!
Ich denke nach dem Marathon in Kiedrich nächste Woche kommen wir auch mal mit rüber.
Heute geht nicht - Schulfest der Tochter und außerdem habe ich mich am letzten Sonntag beim Saarschleifen Marathon ziemlich stark erkältet. Wie auch immer bei fast 30 °  
Anscheinend habt ihr da drüben mehr Frauen die radeln  Vielleicht sollten wir unseren Wohnsitz verlegen...
Viel Spaß auf eurer Tour heute und passt auf unsere Jungs auf (Rouven und Thomas )

Gruß Tina


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Juni 2008)

@cecil
nach dem letzten WE sind die beiden Sigler in Lage auf sich selber aufzupassen.Nur euer yrreB könnte eine Amme brauchen da er noch nicht mal stubenrein ist und wirklich nicht in der Lage ist Entscheidungen zu treffen.Das  mit letzten Samstag wird noch lange,lange,lange abzuarbeiten sayn.

So,nun zu heute.
ich fahre dann mit PKW nach ohnessen und radel anschließend mit  HayFidelitti nach Sayn.


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. Juni 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @cecil
> nach dem letzten WE sind die beiden Sigler in Lage auf sich selber aufzupassen.Nur euer yrreB könnte eine Amme brauchen da er noch nicht mal stubenrein ist und wirklich nicht in der Lage ist Entscheidungen zu treffen.Das  mit letzten Samstag wird noch lange,lange,lange abzuarbeiten sayn.
> daumen:




   ....boooaaaahhhhh.....SuperÄndy härter als Charles Bronson in "Ein Mann sieht rot".....


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Juni 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ....boooaaaahhhhh.....SuperÄndy härter als Charles Bronson in "Ein Mann sieht rot".....



jaaaaaaaaaaa,
der hat mal einem Pferd unter das Kinn getreten.Die Nachfahn sind heute als Giraffen bekannt.
Der Ändi kann sogar schwarze Filzstifte sortiern und das auch noch nach Farbe.


----------



## Twiesselmann (7. Juni 2008)

ich fand die Tour auch super. Bin platt wie wie ein Platten ;-)
Dann erholt Euch mal schön von den Strapazen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (7. Juni 2008)

schön das es gefallen hat.
Fidel und ich sind dann noch nach Anhausen hoch gechillt und ich habe mir noch den Rest gegeben.Zum Schluß gegen 20:20 hatte ich 102 km aufm Tacho.Mußte aber ganz schön beißen mit Krämpfen in den O-schenkel und so.Hat sich aber voll gelohnt.
Ich schau mir gleich die Auswertung und Fotos an.Werde alles zensieren und an euch weiterleiten.
Mir fehlen aber immernoch die Mailadressen von Schweißtopfen und Rouwinho.


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. Juni 2008)

Ja....es war wie immer schön mit Euch !! und unser Wetter war wieder besser als die Vorhersage....ich werde demnäxt auch von den Schwalbe sv13 Schläuchen auf Fleischwurst umsteigen.....die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht nehme ich gerne in Kauf....das ist Ökobiking auf ganz ganz hohem Niveau.....und Pannensicher......und der Tom hat heute super Erfahrungen gesammelt.....ich hoffe nur das er uns alle auch wie versprochen beliefert und nicht die Ware ausschließlich für sich behält.... .....Gefahr droht nur wenn die Wurstpelle platzt.....is aber bislang noch niiieee passiert..

@SuperÄndy....ich dachte du bist mit dem Auto in Ohnese gewesen....bist du Verrückter wieder mit dem Bike von Steimel angerayst ??.....

@All....das Großbachtal ist wieder frei....hier hat sich doch noch wer erbarmt und mittels Kettensägenmassaker den Weg geräumt !!!DankeSchön!!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Juni 2008)

ne, ich durfte das Auto nur für eine fahrt benutzen


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. Juni 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ne, ich durfte das Auto nur für eine fahrt benutzen




??????um diese Uhrzeit bitte keine Bilderrätsel mehr....?????Auto oder nicht....


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Juni 2008)

dann kann der Torsten demnäxt häße Fläschwurscht liefern wenn er das mit dem Börnaut durchzieht


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Juni 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ??????um diese Uhrzeit bitte keine Bilderrätsel mehr....?????Auto oder nicht....



meine Gattin war so güüüüüütig und hat mich nach Anhausen gebracht


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. Juni 2008)

Anja....zuuuu güüüüütich.......


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Juni 2008)

habe gerade 6Mann in Roßbach / Westerwald für die 70er Runde angemeldet.
Für alle die es nicht wissen,es handelt sich um 56271Roßbach bei Hachenburg und 
*nicht* das Rossbach an der Wied bei Waldbreitbach.

Ich hoffe die Bülda sind alle angekommen 
Und jetzt könnt ihr alle wieder bei Mutti gehen und etwas spielen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mein Bike ist wieder sauber,der geflickte Schlauch ist auch wieder drinne.
Könnte ich eigentlich heute Nachmittag noch ne Runde drehen.


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. Juni 2008)

.....ich habe das mal mit der Fleischwurst probiert......werde euch mit maynen Erfahrungen auf dem laufenden halten...


----------



## Twiesselmann (8. Juni 2008)

bin ich auch bei den 6 Mann in Roßbach dabei?! Wenn ja wärs suba, wenn nicht - schon ok..ich werd verkraften :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (8. Juni 2008)

Twiesselmann schrieb:


> bin ich auch bei den 6 Mann in Roßbach dabei?! Wenn ja wärs suba, wenn nicht - schon ok..ich werd verkraften :-(



Aber sicher bist du dabbay.
Ich nehme an das du in naher Zukunft sowieso derjenige bist der die Valla Flagge hochhält.
Sulibats will ja in die große weite Welt(wenn der wüßte das die schon direkt hinter Valla beginnt) und der Müsli wird bestimmt nach saynem Technikpowertraining in der Schleuderschule nur noch mit den Freaks in den BikeParks und den Downhillstrecken abhängen


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Juni 2008)

und was planen wir für kommenden Samstag den 14.6.2008?

Tour der Leiden?


----------



## Rotwildbändiger (8. Juni 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> und was planen wir für kommenden Samstag den 14.6.2008?
> 
> Tour der Leiden?



Hallo zusammen,

melde mich mal wieder zurück.... 

Vielleicht könntet Ihr ja so planen, dass ein etwas angeschlagener Geräteschuppenbauer mitfahren kann...   ?!?!?!?!
Habe mich nämlich beim Aufbau etwas von der Leiter geschmissen und mir ein paar Glieder verdellt....


----------



## Mischbaeck (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ja ich Lebe noch und wenn ich früh genug Feierabend habe bin ich am Samstag endlich wieder dabbay!
@ Andi wer sind denn die 6 muss ich mich noch extra Anmelden oder bin ich dabbay?


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Juni 2008)

ich habe einfach mal 6 Mann angemeldet,damit die wissen das wir mit einer größeren Gruppe dabbay sind.Ob wir schließlich mit 10 oder 4 anreisen ist für das Gelingen der Veranstaltung bestimmt nicht ausschlaggebend.Die Anmeldungen dienen schließlich nur zu organisatorischen Zwecken.
Die Veranstalter wissen auch das alles sehr Wetterabhängig ist.

mein Vorschlag für Samstag:
1300 Sayn Abfahrt
ich komme nach Anhausen(Bergabimwegsteher könnte ich unterwegs einsammeln)
anschließend treffen wir uns alle am Pilz oder Stausee.
weiter gehts Richtung Rengsdorf,Ehlscheid,Kurtscheid,Wolfenacker,DatzerodterHütte,Niederbreitbach,Fockenbachtal,
Hümmerich,Gierenderhöhe(hier steige ich dann aus Richtung nachhause),
ihr radelt weiter DernbacherKopf(Bergabimwegsteher könnte aussteigen) der Rest radelt weiter über Rüscheid,Anhausen wo dann Fidel aussteigen darf und die Mäschder Fraktion (wenn sie denn mitfährt) nachhause düsen könnte .Weiter gehts über den Rheinhöhenweg und abwärts nach Sayn.

Allzu schwierig dürfte die Strecke nicht sein.Für jeden etwas dabbay.
Obwohl,wir könnten doch die Solscheider Kapelle noch mitnehmen.


----------



## Mischbaeck (11. Juni 2008)

muss Samstag Arbeiten und kann voher leider nicht sagen wie Lange das dauert! würde mein Rad ins Autopacken und sehn das ich um eins in sayn sayn werde. Versprechen kann ich nix!
Muss denke ich bis um 12 auf jeden fall Arbeiten kann aber auch später werden, mal sehn entweder bin ich da oder ich wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Twiesselmann (12. Juni 2008)

*@all: Kennt jemand von Euch jemanden, der ein Rennrad verkaufen mag?! Oder hat einer von Euch so ein Gefährt noch im Keller stehen und will es loswerden?*


----------



## Twiesselmann (12. Juni 2008)

Hi,

kannst Du mir bisschen mehr dazu mailen??? Schaltung, Gewicht und pipapo???

Email: [email protected]

danke


----------



## Mischbaeck (12. Juni 2008)

Twiesselmann schrieb:


> *@all: Kennt jemand von Euch jemanden, der ein Rennrad verkaufen mag?! Oder hat einer von Euch so ein Gefährt noch im Keller stehen und will es loswerden?*



Hi Habe noch eine Ultegra Gruppe und eine Aksium Laufradsatz daheim ultegra  2*10 39 53 zähne und 12- 25 Casette!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (12. Juni 2008)

@twiessel

wenn du da noch die NobbyNic draufziehst sieht das bestimmt voll supi aus

der müsli braucht sein Rad bestimmt nicht mehr,wenn er vom Schleuderkurs wiederkommt


----------



## BrexbachG. (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen wieder pünktlich um *1300 h am Schloß Sayn *sayn.

Wenn das Wetter oder sonst niemand dagegenspricht könnten wir den Tourvorschlag vom SuperÄndy fahren.

Wer ist denn morgen außer mir und dem SuperÄndy dabbay ??

Wetter wird morgen, wie immer Samstags um 1300 h, so sayn, das wir fahren können.......Cojones Compadres...Cojones...!!!


----------



## Focusine (13. Juni 2008)

Huhu,
wenn das kalte, nasse Wetter morgen ein bisschen netter ist, und mein Bergaufschieber sein permanentes hintenrum-übergeben-müssen in den Griff bekommt, sind wir dabay.  

CU
focusine


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Juni 2008)

ich hoffe doch das Fidel dabbay ist um uns bei der Datzerodter Hütte weiter zu helfen.
Und zum Pilz muß ich auch noch.Also Fidel,du hast sozusagen keine andere Wahl als mitzufahren.


----------



## Focusine (13. Juni 2008)

Treffen am Pilz, wieviel Uhr? Damit ich weiss, wann wir hier loszotteln müssen, falls es klappt...


----------



## DW77 (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo
da ich morgen mal wieder arbeiten darf zur Abwechslung werde ich nicht mitkommen:-( Morgen Abend in Höhr Volkslauf 

Habe mir eben mein Rennrad bestellt  Freuhüpf

Hoffe das ich Rossbach mitfahren kann.


wünsch euch viel Spass

mfg
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (13. Juni 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich hoffe doch das Fidel dabbay ist um uns bei der Datzerodter Hütte weiter zu helfen.
> Und zum Pilz muß ich auch noch.Also Fidel,du hast sozusagen keine andere Wahl als mitzufahren.



Hi,
muss für morgen leider absagen, wäre die Tour gerne mitgefahren  
ich denke bei der Datzerodter Hütte kommste auch ohne mich zurecht - einfach den Trail runterfallen lassen und dann rechts halten 

wüsche euch viel Spaß...


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Juni 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Hi,
> muss für morgen leider absagen, wäre die Tour gerne mitgefahren
> ich denke bei der Datzerodter Hütte kommste auch ohne mich zurecht - einfach den Trail runterfallen lassen und dann rechts halten
> 
> wüsche euch viel Spaß...


  
ist doch nix passiert?



> Treffen am Pilz, wieviel Uhr? Damit ich weiss, wann wir hier loszotteln müssen, falls es klappt...



neenee,
1300 in Sayn treffen


----------



## Deleted 56720 (13. Juni 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ist doch nix passiert?
> 
> 
> nee ist nix passiert - falls Du die DH-Strecke im Hinterkopf hast
> ...


----------



## paddiee (13. Juni 2008)

hey ho,

je nach Wetterlage, werde ich nach meiner langen Zeit im Untergrund,wieder zu euch kommen. Meine Zeiten in NRW sind jetzt erstmal vorbei. Gibts nen Zeitansatz bzw. Kilometer für die morgige Strecke?

Greetz Paddie


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Juni 2008)

ach der Herr paddiee,
ich schätze das es eine 70er Runde wird.Dafür sind aber keine heftigen Berge dabbay.

Aber wer kann die Holländer besiegen?
Die sind richtig stark.Hoffentlich braucht dem Löw sayne BerrylettenTruppe nicht gegen die Oranjes antreten.Sonst werden die gnadenlos auseinander genommen.
Mein Tipp fürs Endspiel:
Oranje - Portugal


----------



## BurgFräulein (13. Juni 2008)

also wenn die Focusine kommt, bin ich auch dabay....

und auf den Paddie freu ich mich auch schon......

und was ist mit dem xmichelx und dem pogofreak ??


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Juni 2008)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> also wenn die Focusine kommt, bin ich auch dabay....
> 
> und auf den Paddie freu ich mich auch schon......
> 
> und was ist mit dem xmichelx und dem pogofreak ??



also nix für ungut Andrea,aber wolltest du dich nicht mal um die Ösis kümmern?
Du weißt schon,genau,wieder das mit der Plane.
Du hast uns schon so oft mit daynem erschaynen in Sayn gedroht.Kayner glaubt`s mehr.


----------



## Twiesselmann (14. Juni 2008)

Ich kann heute leider auch nicht dabay sayn - Muss für ne Prüfung lernen...

Bis nächste Woche, da bin ich dann wieder dabay..

LG
Ray


----------



## DW77 (14. Juni 2008)

Meinte eigentlich das ich es hoffentlich zeitlich schaffe nach Rossbach 

Mein RR wird wohl erst danach das Wochenende da sein *hoffe ich 

nun ja fahre jetzt arbeiten *grml

bis die Tage 

Dirk


----------



## Andreas S. (14. Juni 2008)

ich bin dann um 1300 in Sayn am Schloß.
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (14. Juni 2008)

so da bin ich frischgeduscht wieder.
War wiedermal ein schöner Samstag.Es waren zwar 2 oder 3 Schauer dabbay,die uns aber nicht allzusehr beeindruckten.
Schade das der Trail an der Datzerodter Hütte völlig ausgebombt aussieht.Da wachsen die Bäume alle flach waagerecht über dem Boden.Das wird noch etwas dauern bis die alles weggefahren haben.
Ich hatte zum Schluß 90km und 1400 hm.
Sind die anderen auch alle gut heimgekommen?


----------



## Rotwildbändiger (14. Juni 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> so da bin ich frischgeduscht wieder.
> War wiedermal ein schöner Samstag.Es waren zwar 2 oder 3 Schauer dabbay,die uns aber nicht allzusehr beeindruckten.
> Schade das der Trail an der Datzerodter Hütte völlig ausgebombt aussieht.Da wachsen die Bäume alle flach waagerecht über dem Boden.Das wird noch etwas dauern bis die alles weggefahren haben.
> Ich hatte zum Schluß 90km und 1400 hm.
> Sind die anderen auch alle gut heimgekommen?



Focusinchen und ich sind auch gut angekommen.....!!!
Wir hatten 68 km und 1180 Höhenmeter auf dem Navi!
Die Tour war wieder suuuuper, auch wenn ab und an mal ein Weg abhanden gekommen ist...
So, jetzt werden wir uns erst mal ein Erdinger Blau trinken und wieder ordentlich die Akkus auffüllen


----------



## BrexbachG. (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute, bin um 18:15 h zurück gewesen.

66 km und trocken angekommen !!

Wie immer eine schöne Tour, nur der zerstörte Wald hinter der Datzerother Hütte ins Wiedtal ist wirklich pervers......da wird nicht nur eine Waldfläche plattgemacht....neeee.....der/die Wege auch gleich mit !!!....ich werde jetzt noch mehr Hachenburger Weizen konsumieren, die schützen den heimischen Wald....pro Kasten 1 m2 ...... ......werde mal ein paar Hectar schützen...... 

Am Dernbacher Kopf habe ich noch das BurgFräulein getroffen, da war der nachhause Weg nicht so einsam......

.....aber den Sprungmonkey, den Sulibats und den Wiedereinsteiger Paddie ....habe ich heute nicht gesehen....obwohl die für heute gebucht hatten......na vielleicht hatten die heute ihre Berryletten an und haben sich die geile Tour entgehen lassen......Schade !!....

nächste Woche:


Nix Sayn    


nächste Woche:

Nix Samstag

nächste Woche:

Sonntag !!

0830 h Roßbach bei Dierdorf  !! 


*Sonntag, 22.06.08 ab 0830h Roßbach/WW bei Dierdorf !! 70 km Schleife.*

Hoffentlich sehen wir uns da mal alle wieder .....auch die LangzeitRadfahrlosen......und Alleinebiker......also an *ALLE*

Nächsten Sonntag !!Dabbay sayn in Roßbach  !


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Juni 2008)

wer ist denn am Sonntag in Roßbach alles dabbay?
nähere Infos gibts hier:

http://www.tus-rossbach.de/


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. Juni 2008)

Ich dabbay sayn!


----------



## Twiesselmann (15. Juni 2008)

Ich auch - fährt jemand hier aus der "kante" dahin?


----------



## Rotwildbändiger (15. Juni 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wer ist denn am Sonntag in Roßbach alles dabbay?
> nähere Infos gibts hier:
> 
> http://www.tus-rossbach.de/



Focusinchen und meine Wenigkeit sayn auch dabay


----------



## DW77 (15. Juni 2008)

Bin auch dabay 

und dieses mal zu 100%

kann man sich denn noch anmelden da da steht Anmeldefrist 8.Juni??


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Juni 2008)

DW77 schrieb:


> Bin auch dabay
> 
> und dieses mal zu 100%
> 
> kann man sich denn noch anmelden da da steht Anmeldefrist 8.Juni??



melde einfach nach mit BrexbachGemsen als Zusatz,fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DW77 (15. Juni 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> melde einfach nach mit BrexbachGemsen als Zusatz,fertig.



alles klar mach ich danke


----------



## xmichelx (18. Juni 2008)

Servus,

nach der Mandelentzündung in der letzten Woche, traue ich mich dieses Wochenende mal wieder aufs Bike. Die 70km darf ich mir aber nicht zumuten.
Ich fahre also die 45km  - aber wohl gaaaaaanz alleine ?!?!?  

Ihr habt euch logischerweise alle für die 70km eingetragen, oder?

Arne, wie schaut es bei Dir aus?  Die 45km kannst Du doch locker mitfahren.

Grüße,
Michel


----------



## DW77 (18. Juni 2008)

also bevor du alleine fährst melde ich mich lieber um


----------



## BrexbachG. (18. Juni 2008)

Hallöchen,

ich denke wir werden uns doch bestimmt gegen 0830 h alle dort sehen.

Da die Veranstalter bei der geführten Tour flexibel sind, wird es egal sayn wo wir fahren...das geht kurzfristig vor Ort, Hauptsache die wissen,daß der xmichelx von den BrexbachGemsen dabay ist !! 


....und was ist mit dem Pogomän???....hat der mittlerweile das Radfahren verlernt ??


----------



## xmichelx (18. Juni 2008)

DW77 schrieb:


> also bevor du alleine fährst melde ich mich lieber um



Da hat doch tatsächlich jemand Mitleid mit den Schwachen, zu gütig  

Der Start der 45er Gruppe ist ja erst um 12 Uhr, da könnte ich sogar ausschlafen  

Sehen uns dann eher nach der Tour bei nem Weizen.


----------



## Focusine (18. Juni 2008)

Hallihallo,
ich fahr auch die kleine Runde.... und Rotwildbändiger fährt mit mir...


LG
focusine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twiesselmann (19. Juni 2008)

nur damit ich nicht zum falschen Roßbach fahre: Roßbach ist in der Nähe von Dierdorf, richtisch???

Und wir treffen uns am Sportplatz so gegen 8:30h...


----------



## Rotwildbändiger (19. Juni 2008)

Focusine schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> ich fahr auch die kleine Runde.... und Rotwildbändiger fährt mit mir...
> 
> 
> ...



Habe mir bei der Tour vom letzten Samstag zwei Zecken mitgebracht und diese verdammten Mistficher hatten nichts besseres zu tun, als mir in den Oberschenkel "Fahrerseite" zu beißen.... 
Dadurch haben ich mir ne anständige Borreliose eingefangen und darf die nächsten drei Wochen nur auf Sparflamme laufen.... 
Deshalb fahre ich am Sonntag zusammen mit Focusine auch nur die 45-ger


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Juni 2008)

Twiesselmann schrieb:


> nur damit ich nicht zum falschen Roßbach fahre: Roßbach ist in der Nähe von Dierdorf, richtisch???
> 
> Und wir treffen uns am Sportplatz so gegen 8:30h...





genau


----------



## Mischbaeck (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
da ihr im Forum sich neben dem Mountainbiken immer mehr auch für's Rennradfahren Interessieren, hier mal ein Link:

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=42567

Wieleicht konnen wir uns ja dann regelmäßig auch zum Straßenfahren treffen.
Nätürlich nicht am Samstag um eins, da ist ja Mountainbiken in Sayn.

Hoffe es finden sich ein paar und ein Zeit und Treffpunkt.

Grüße Mischa


----------



## DW77 (20. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich denn dann mein RR habe gerne

wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge @ Mischbaeck 

also wenn ich dann die 45er fahre werde ich wohl nicht um halb neun da sein :-/
aber wir werden uns ja dann danach sehen denk ich mal !!??!!??

mfg
Dirk


----------



## Mischbaeck (20. Juni 2008)

Habe dir ne Mail und Nachricht bei Wkw geschickt der Ab dein Rad heute abgeholt!


----------



## DW77 (20. Juni 2008)

Habe es gesehen  
danke


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Juni 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ihr im Forum sich neben dem Mountainbiken immer mehr auch für's Rennradfahren Interessieren, hier mal ein Link:
> 
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=42567
> ...



An alle Bein - und Brustrasierten Schönwetter Asphalt Lutscher.
Dieser Fred hier ist nur fürs MOUNTAIN-BIKING


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Juni 2008)

..........Chuck Norris..............is back.........


----------



## flyfisher (20. Juni 2008)

Hey Ändy:

Farrat is Farrat -
also schwing Dich einfach auf dein Puky mach Dich loggggger!

Und stell den Dämpfer mal härter ein damits nicht so schwingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (20. Juni 2008)

Rotwildbändiger schrieb:


> Habe mir bei der Tour vom letzten Samstag zwei Zecken mitgebracht und diese verdammten Mistficher hatten nichts besseres zu tun, als mir in den Oberschenkel "Fahrerseite" zu beißen....
> Dadurch haben ich mir ne anständige Borreliose eingefangen und darf die nächsten drei Wochen nur auf Sparflamme laufen....
> Deshalb fahre ich am Sonntag zusammen mit Focusine auch nur die 45-ger



Als richtiger Rotwilderer hättest du die Heckenböcke befallen und aussaugen müssenMache ich auch immer

Hey flayfisher, farrat is nich farrat,ich stehe dazu.
Wann bist du wieder dabbay?
Kannste nicht den Kranich mal allayne schicken?


----------



## flyfisher (21. Juni 2008)

Nächsten Samstag hoffentlich wieder mal dabay.

Hatte gestern auch ne Zecke - mal sehen, ob die was hinterlassen hat.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## DW77 (21. Juni 2008)

für mich ist auch rad gleich rad aber egal werde mich hier RR mässig nciht mehr  äussern


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Juni 2008)

tach Leutz,
habe da noch eine interessante Veranstaltung für euch.
http://apt-bikerparty.de/
Da gibt es am Samstag 19.7. und Sonntag 20.7.08 geführte Mtb-Touren in Stockum-Püschen.Außerdem gibt es da u.a. Live Mugge
Ich bin in dieser Zeit layder nicht da.

Für morgen alles ok? Rad gecheckt?
Außer Müsli müssten dann alle anderen am Start sayn.
Da brauchen die ja allayne schon 3 Führer für die BrexbachGemsenTruppe.


----------



## Mischbaeck (21. Juni 2008)

Hey Andy,
Hast was gegen rasierte beine und hünerbrüste! Du Rasist!!!
Warum denn drei Führer wir kommen doch sonst auch immer mit einem aus oder brauchst du noch zwei die dich schieben!


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Juni 2008)

solche Fragen stellen nur Betroffene


----------



## BrexbachG. (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde....

nach der sehr anstrengenden Tour um Altenkirchen und Westerwaldsteig letzten Sonntag wird noch der Tousi vom SuperÄndy vermißt.....wir waren mit 7 Teilnehmern ganz gut vertreten !! ...aber einige Gemsen haben sich das doch entgehen lassen...

nächste Woche gehts dann wie gewohnt vom Schloß Sayn los.

*Samstag 28.06.08 um 13:00 h am Schloß Sayn sayn !*

Der Müslimän kann ja nach dem Kamikaze-Training bei Cänyons ne Singletrail-Tour führen ??


----------



## xmichelx (25. Juni 2008)

Servus,

hat jemand Lust auf ein Bike-Wochenende im Schwarzwald?

Schaut mal hier:
www.bitou.de
http://www.bitou.de/mountainbike-schwarzwald.html

Ein Termin lässt sich schon noch finden.

Grüße,
Michel


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. Juni 2008)

..hört sich gut an !

Für mich wird das wegen Kids und Family dieses Jahr nichts mehr.
Aber grundsätzlich ist das bestimmt ne gute Sache um mit ein paar Mann/Gemsen  unterwegs zu sayn......näxtes Jahr bin ich dabay

...kannst ja demnäxt wenn du Samstags dabay bist noch ein bisschen Werbung machen...

@Müslimän:  du hast Post !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (27. Juni 2008)

..so ein Mist....mich hats erwischt, bin Samstag nur mit meinen Gedanken bei euch......


----------



## Dicke Wade (27. Juni 2008)

hallo,
rouwhino und ich werden morgen dabay sayn. 1300 an schloß


----------



## Mischbaeck (27. Juni 2008)

Gude was geht morye hat einer ne idee für ne tour?


----------



## flyfisher (27. Juni 2008)

Bin morgen auch mal wieder dabay.
Falls uns gar nix einfällt können wir uns ja wieder mal auf den Köppel quälen und oben ein bleifreies Weizen trinken...

Gute Besserung Torsten!


----------



## Mischbaeck (27. Juni 2008)

Dat fänd ich sau legga!!!


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. Juni 2008)

....ich glaube du weißt wie gerne ich dabay wäre.....aber gegen de dreckligen Bazillen und Viren haste keine Chance.....ich hoffe du kommst jetzt wieder öfter, ham uns lange nicht mehr gesehn....


@Mischgebäck: hi Mischa .....wo warst du letzten Sonntag....es haben 7 Gemsen/Sinnen vergebens auf dich gewartet......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (27. Juni 2008)

verpennt bin nachts erst um 4 ins bett


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. Juni 2008)




----------



## UdoWahn (27. Juni 2008)

Hi,
wir möchten am Sonntag den CTF in Montabaur fahren. Ihr wißt bestimmt wie die Strecken sind. Gelesen habe ich von einer 40/60/80km langen Strecke. Wieviel Höhenmeter haben die einzelnen Strecken?

UdoWahn
(Sektion Eifel)


----------



## Twiesselmann (27. Juni 2008)

@all: ja, ich bin am samstag nicht dabbay..aber nächsten ganz sicher. 

@udo: was ist denn das, ctf...und wann und wie und überhaupt....


----------



## Balu. (27. Juni 2008)

Schonmal vorab:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6706

falls das nicht in den Westerwald gehört: Sorry for Threadentering !


----------



## DW77 (28. Juni 2008)

Bin auch nicht dabay,

da ich am Donnerstag was bekommen habe worüber ich hier nicht drüber reden darf, und dies heute in Staudt beim Triathlon testen will 

mfg
Dirk


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Juni 2008)

hi,
trotz aller Bemühungen schaffe ich es heute nicht mehr nach Sayn zu Kommen
Viel Spaß,auch wenn ich net dabbay bin.

Am nächsten Samstag könnte eine Tour von Steimel aus sein.


----------



## sulibats (28. Juni 2008)

Bin gleich dabay.


----------



## BurgFräulein (28. Juni 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> Am nächsten Samstag könnte eine Tour von Steimel aus sein.




...da simmer dabay......


----------



## BrexbachG. (28. Juni 2008)

...ich wäre heute soooo gerne mitgefahren.......aber de dreckligen Bazillen.....

na da macht mir mal die Nase lang:   welche Tour seid ihr heute gefahren, und wer war alles dabay.....??......schön ausführlich berichten, damit ich mir auch schön ausmalen kann was ich verpaßt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (28. Juni 2008)

Heute waren Berry und Rouwen (richtig?) von "der anderen Seite", Sulibats , Müsli und meine wenigkeit dabay.
Wir haben uns für ein Weizen am Köppel entschlossen und sind dann "der Nase nach" irgendwie dort hingefahren.
Der Rückweg über Kausen und den interessanten Trail durchs BBachtal zum Campingplatz war dann noch eine nette Überraschung.

4 Std. Unterwegs, 3 Std. Fahrzeit für die Runde und 55km bei 800 HM (Müsli ?) ...

Alle ausser mir hatten natürlich noch die An- und Abfahrt auf dem Radl dazu...

Hat Spass gemacht ohne weh zu tun.

Bis zum nächsten Samsatg hoffentlich!


----------



## BurgFräulein (28. Juni 2008)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Der Rückweg *über Kausen *und den interessanten Trail durchs BBachtal zum Campingplatz war dann noch eine nette Überraschung.


 *???*


Maynst du Grenzau....?? von Kausen kommt man nicht so wirklich direkt ins Brexbachtal...

Hört sich aber nach einer schönen Tour an !!

nächsten *Samstag 05. Juli dann Treffpunkt in Steimel am Marktplatz 1300 **h*

Wenn die Anja mitspielt, werde ich schon Freitags anreisen um beim SuperÄndy in der Werkstatt zu nächtigen......


----------



## BrexbachG. (28. Juni 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> War von der Tour her ein revival der letzen Köppel Tour über Nauort Alsbach RaBa Höhr mit einigen Abwandlungen!



RaBa, Dog City, Hilgert....??...und Rückweg über Grenzau...?..durchs geile Brexbachtal...??..außer Flyfisher, der ist rüber ins Sayntal geflogen um Kausen zu bestaunen.....

a propos Pannenfrei.....dreimal darfste raten wer letzten Sonntag in Roßbach so nen richtig geilen Platten mit zischendem Reifen hatte....es war mal wieder Zeit....


----------



## BrexbachG. (28. Juni 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Brex?
> 
> oder Brex?
> 
> ...


----------



## flyfisher (29. Juni 2008)

Jajajaja, vermutlich Grenzau und NICHT Kausen.
Asche auf mein Haupt.
Wen habe ich nun beleidigt?
Jedenfalls irgendwas mit "au", OK?!
Und zudem ohne jegliche Panne!!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Juni 2008)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Jajajaja, vermutlich Grenzau und NICHT Kausen.
> Asche auf mein Haupt.
> Wen habe ich nun beleidigt?
> Jedenfalls irgendwas mit "au", OK?!
> Und zudem ohne jegliche Panne!!!!!



iss doch egal ob Kausen oder Grenzau ,ob Rio oder Tokio
alles das gleiche.Aber wo ist der Tousie von euch?


----------



## flyfisher (29. Juni 2008)

Der Müsli und der Sulibats hatten nen HAC dran...


----------



## maik_87 (29. Juni 2008)

na ihr...., ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand lust hat nächste Woche ne Feierabend runde zu drehen... Da ich in der letzten Zeit immer am WE Dienst machen muss klappt das nie mit sa ....


----------



## sulibats (29. Juni 2008)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Der Müsli und der Sulibats hatten nen HAC dran...


Bei mir ist der Höhenmesser defekt und ich besitze kein Auslese-Interface  Tousie muss vom Müslimän bereitgestellt werden.

War ne sehr schöne Tour gestern. 

Vielen Dank nochmal an den Müsli für das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (29. Juni 2008)

sulibats schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal an den Müsli für das



Gut zu wissen.Dann hab ich ja noch was gut beim Müsli.


----------



## Twiesselmann (29. Juni 2008)

Nächsten Samstag in Steimel oder Staymel? bin ich dabbay...

bis dahin - lg ray


----------



## Twiesselmann (29. Juni 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Morgen komm ich erst zu auslesen.
> 
> mein Win Me Röhrengerät kommuniziert nicht mit der Adaption der schnittstellenpermanenten Korrelation von Visual und Schmerzempfindung, aufgezeichnet getrackt und hypersensibilisiert von meinem kleinem Radcomputer. Dem hauts immer den Bergrenzer oben raus...
> 
> ...



Win ME? tz tz tz... Vielleicht klappt es ja mit einem C64 oder Amiga?


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Juni 2008)

Twiesselmann schrieb:


> Win ME? tz tz tz... Vielleicht klappt es ja mit einem C64 oder Amiga?



Meine Microwelle von Bauknecht ?


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Juni 2008)

Nächsten Samstag gerne eine Tour von Steimel aus.
Allerdings kann ich erst am Freitagabend sagen ob es klappt.
Die Woche über bin ich nicht online.
Also,wenn ich mich am Freitagabend nicht melden sollte dann wird das mit Samstag nix.

Wenn jemand anderes am kommenden Samstag eine Tour planen möchte,bitteschön.Ich schaue dann ob ich dann dabbay wäre.


----------



## DW77 (29. Juni 2008)

Das ist ein Mountainbike Forum da hat Fussball nichts zu suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UdoWahn (30. Juni 2008)

UdoWahn schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir möchten am Sonntag den CTF in Montabaur fahren. Ihr wißt bestimmt wie die Strecken sind. Gelesen habe ich von einer 40/60/80km langen Strecke. Wieviel Höhenmeter haben die einzelnen Strecken?
> 
> UdoWahn
> (Sektion Eifel)



Falls es einen interessiert die Westerwälder hatten zwei Rundkurse a 20 und 40km, welche man kombinieren konnte. 
Die Höhen waren bei der 40km-Strecke 700m, bei der 60km Variante 1000m und bei der 80km 1400m.

Gruß
UdoWahn


----------



## gigabike_de (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

schöne Grüße vom Gardasse,
ist schön lecker warm (weit über 30 Grad) hier.

Fast schon zu warm zum biken, selbst bei knapp 2000 Metern, wird es
nicht merklich kühler.

Aber einfach nur schön!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dicke Wade (30. Juni 2008)

hey super, da will ich auch mal hoch. viel spaß noch
Berry


----------



## flyfisher (30. Juni 2008)

Gardasee sieht sehr nett aus - Viel Spaß noch!

Und danke für die Info zum WW CTF.

Alles unbekannterweise, aber dennoch...


----------



## xmichelx (30. Juni 2008)

Hi Jörg,

wo genau ist diese Photo gemacht worden. Ich war letztes Jahr am Gardasee (Torbole) und habe mich auf den ALTISSIMO DI NAGO (2060m) gekämpft. 


Grüße,
Michael


----------



## BrexbachG. (1. Juli 2008)

ach sooooo, ich wußte zuletzt nicht mehr ganz genau wo du hier warst....


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/72168


....*Altissimingh di Nguyen*.....???????oder so....


----------



## xmichelx (1. Juli 2008)

Du bist ja nur neidisch auf mein tolles Bike.
Du hast zwar ein Dutzend Canyons im Keller stehen, aber an dieses edle Stück kommst Du nicht ran ;-)


----------



## Dicke Wade (1. Juli 2008)

@ xmichelx: der gipfel der glückseligkeit (siehe bike 7/08)
                 der tremalzo-pass, 1863 m  , aufstieg ab riva oder limone.


----------



## Dicke Wade (1. Juli 2008)

@ all: noch ne info.

am 13.07. startet um 1000 in weitersburg unsere SIG -tour (ca. 30 km). wer von euch lust hat ist hiermit herzlich eingeladen. nach der tour kann man sich für die heimreise noch ein wenig mit gegrilltem und kühlen getränken stärken
 bis dann Berry


----------



## BurgFräulein (3. Juli 2008)

Hi Berry, in Weitersburg kann ich layder nicht dabbay sayn...


...aber wenn der SuperÄndy am Samstag nicht da ist um die Tour von Staymel zu führen.....dann simma um 1300 H in Sayn am Schloß.......für ne Brex-Brutal-Tour.....die Ultimative Brexbachtaltour ....unter 50 km....über 1000 hm......Brex....Singletrails...uvm....


aber nur wenn der Ändy nicht da ist ........ansonsten.....Staymel    !!!


Alles klar ????!!!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twiesselmann (4. Juli 2008)

Ich bin verwirrt...was geht denn am Samstag?
Staymel, Sayn. wie wo was???


----------



## BurgFräulein (4. Juli 2008)

Twiesselmann schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt...was geht denn am Samstag?
> Staymel, Sayn. wie wo was???



........na ganz einfach.....wenn sich der Andreas heute abend noch hier meldet, dann morgen Staymel.......*OK*??

wenn er sich nicht melden sollte, dann Andreas nix da, dann auch nix Staymel........dann morgen Sayn !!.........*OK*........comprende compadre ????


----------



## Twiesselmann (4. Juli 2008)

ahhh... si si...symphatico!


----------



## flyfisher (4. Juli 2008)

Genau so wirds gemacht!

aber: "Wankers County"???????????....

böseböseböse


----------



## sulibats (5. Juli 2008)

Andrea hat sich nicht gemeldet, also 13 Uhr Treffpunkt in Sayn zu einer Tour mit >> 1000 hm ?!


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Juli 2008)

.........na dann bin ich mal Führer für einen Tag....

fahre erst morgen.......und bin wieder halbwegs genesen....da freut ihr euch bestimmt....bis 1300 h am Schloß.....


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Juli 2008)

....na das war eine Punktlandung.....Sayn bis Sayn 49 km (unter 50) !!!...und satte 1000 hm + X.....der Müsli hat die genauen Daten !!.bitte an den Tousi denken...........danke...

War schön knackig......halt ne BrexBrutaloTour....so wie wir sie mögen....

da hat unser SuperÄndy was verpaßt !!..........das holen wir nach.......und der Fliejefischer weiß jetzt auch wo Kausen ist.......

der Boxenstop in Isenburg-Siedlung hat genau gepaßt....die Seniorentruppe bestellen wir jetzt öfter.....

....bis demnäx in der Brex !!


----------



## flyfisher (5. Juli 2008)

Tosche,

Du warst wieder ein guter Guido heute!
Wäre auch ne nette Tour für Andrea mit dem Rottweiler gewesen...

Bis bald hoffentlich!


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Juli 2008)

tach,
freut mich sehr das ihr auch ohne mich Spaß hattet.
Wer war denn heute dabbay?
Bin heute nur ein paar km auf dem Asphalt herumgerutscht.
Aber nach meinem Urlaub wird wieder angegriffen,da könnt ihr euch warm anziehen
Wer fährt morgen die CTF in Andernach?
Ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Juli 2008)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Tosche,
> 
> Du warst wieder ein guter Guido heute!
> Wäre auch ne nette Tour für Andrea mit dem Rottweiler gewesen...
> ...


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juli 2008)

...scheinbar habe ich wirklich etwas verpasst gestern.


----------



## Twiesselmann (6. Juli 2008)

War echt ne geniale Tour - meine Beine erinnern mich heute noch dran!

erholsamen Sonntag


----------



## sulibats (11. Juli 2008)

Fährt hier noch jemand Rad?  So wenig war hier ja schon lange nicht mehr los...

Wetteraussichten für morgen sind bescheiden - ist trotzdem was geplant?

@Müsliman: Hast du den Tousie vom letzten Samstag schon verschickt?


----------



## flyfisher (11. Juli 2008)

Tousie und Bilder hatte Müsli an Deine googlemail-Adresse geschickt.

Ansonsten befinden wir uns vermutlich im berühmten Sommerloch.

Morgen findet bestimmt was statt - leider ohne mich...

Viel Spaß!


----------



## xmichelx (11. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich starte Sonntag beim Erbeskopfmarathon, bin also Samstag nicht in Sayn am Start.

@Tosche: Graphik ist in Arbeit. Sollte Dir kommende Woche was zeigen können.

Bye,
Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (11. Juli 2008)

............ja Stabilus....wenn die Katze aus dem Haus ist........bin zur Zeit ...ganz in der Nähe dayner zukünftigen Heimat......ca. 150 km entfernt...aktiv.......schaust du hier.....http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4933503#post4933503


Aber nächsten Samstag, *den 19.Juli, dann wieder ab Sayn* und dann aber bitte mit voller Besetzung !!.....ggf. können wir noch einmal mit dir ne KO-Stadtwaldtour fahren.....

Morgen also in Sayn leider ohne mich ........aber nächste Woche wieder wie immer ab 1300 h Schloß Sayn....


----------



## sulibats (11. Juli 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ............ja Stabilus....wenn die Katze aus dem Haus ist........bin zur Zeit ...ganz in der Nähe dayner zukünftigen Heimat......ca. 150 km entfernt...aktiv.......schaust du hier.....http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4933503#post4933503
> 
> 
> Aber nächsten Samstag, *den 19.Juli, dann wieder ab Sayn* und dann aber bitte mit voller Besetzung !!.....ggf. können wir noch einmal mit dir ne KO-Stadtwaldtour fahren.....
> ...


Ohh, ich bin sogar am Montag in meiner zukünftigen Heimat zur Wohnungsschau  Für eine Tour am 19.07 im Stadtwald werde ich Mitte der Woche im Thread aufrufen, falls nichts dazwischen kommt. Genaueres folgt dann...

@flyfisher: Hab nix bekommen. Kannst du mir die Mail nochmal weiterleiten? Dank dir 


Aufgrund der dürftigen Resonanz und der Wettervorhersage bin ich dann morgen auch nicht in Sayn am Start.


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Juli 2008)

nabend,

bei mir ists im Moment etwas stressig.Morgen weiß ich nicht ob ich es zeitlich schaffe.Bin in Urlaubsvorbereitung.
So ist es nun mal wenn man die ganze Woche auf Achse ist,dann muß man halt alles am Samstag erledigen.
Ich bin vom 14.7. bis 1.8. in Alassio/Italien und denke das ich am 2.8.wieder in Sayn dabbaysayn werde.
Will im Urlaub mit dem Bike vom Strand aus mal landeinwärts ins Gebirge fahren wo vielleicht ein 1500er erklommen werden will.
Ansonsten wollte ich ein paar Kilometer an der Küste machen um euch dann allen (auch dem sulibats) wegfahren werde, wenn ich wieder da bin.


----------



## sulibats (11. Juli 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> nabend,
> Ansonsten wollte ich ein paar Kilometer an der Küste machen um euch dann allen (auch dem sulibats) wegfahren werde, wenn ich wieder da bin.


Keine Sorge, ab August bist du der Boss der Herde und kannst Bergauf die Sau rauslassen...da bin ich ja bereits im Osten


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Juli 2008)

ach,
wenns drauf ankommt,dann einfach abhauen
wer soll dann mein Gegner sayn?
wird man dich mal wiedrsehen bei den BrexbachGemsen?


----------



## sulibats (11. Juli 2008)

Ich kann bei eurer Materialschlacht einfach nicht mehr mithalten. Da werden ja mittlerweile sogar automatisch versenkbare Sattelstützen gefahren!!! 

Werde in den kommenden 1 1/2 Jahren nur selten in Koblenz sein und dann auch eher ohne Rad, von daher keine BrexbachGemsen mehr für den sulibats


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Juli 2008)

achja, der flyfisher,
das ist keine automatischversenkbaresattelstütze sondern der hat gar kein Sattel
für den Samstagtreff in Sayn hat der tosche bestimmt noch irgend so ein ausgelutschtes Lakes,ähm sorry Känjon,im Stall.


----------



## sulibats (11. Juli 2008)

Der Müsliman hat auch so 'ne Sattelstütze!

Das mit dem ausgelutschten Känjon könnte dir so passen...damit du mich mit Hightech-Material, leerer Blase, Hodenpflaster und mit ohne Fleischwurstring um den Bauch am Berg stehen lassen kannst. Vergiss es!


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Juli 2008)

schade,da hätte ich mal die Gunst der Stunde nutzen können und dann kneifst du dich in den Bauch.Übrigens ,schönes Foto von dir.Hast ganz schön abgenommen.
10kg,oder?


----------



## sulibats (11. Juli 2008)

Ne, keine 10 kg. Insgesamt waren es nur 3 Fleischwurstringe à 500 g, ohne Knoblauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twiesselmann (12. Juli 2008)

13.00h morgen dann ab sayn??? oder doch nicht???

und wohin gehts dann???


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Juli 2008)

hi twiessel,
ich glaube nicht das heute 1300 jemand in Sayn sayn wird.
Kannst ja mal mit dem sulibats kontakt aufnehmen.
Ansonsten ist Torsten am näxten Samstag wieder dabbay.
Dann  heißt es wieder 
"Betreutes Biken für daheim gebliebene mit Zivi Torsten"​


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Juli 2008)

so,ich werde dann mal in die heia gehen und melde mich heute nochmal.
gn8


----------



## flyfisher (12. Juli 2008)

@ Sulibats:


Mail delivery failed an

[email protected]

...


----------



## Andreas S. (14. Juli 2008)

so Leutz,
mich mach mich dann mal ab in den Süden
und trainiert schon mal


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Juli 2008)

..da simmer widder.....

ich würde am Samstag auch gerne in den Süden den Beckens fahren.....aber da fehlt noch die Einladung von Stabilus zu einer KO-Stadtwaldtour.....alleine verfahren wir uns dort sonst.......vielleicht....


*@ xmichelx........und wie wars beim Erbeskopf......du meldest dich ja gar nicht .....??

*Also an alle daheimgebliebenen BrexbachGemsen und Neueinsteiger: Samstag gehts wieder ab...*1300 h Schloß Sayn *

gerne die KO Stadtwaldtour.....dann ca. 70 km, 1200 hm......wenn für dort kein Führer vorhanden sayn sollte, dann wird uns auch was anderes einfallen was ähnlich viel Spaß macht...aber schön wäre schon so ne richtig fetzige Sulitbatz Abschiedstour ....dem  demnäxt Neu - Cottbüsser..........wenns nicht so traurig wäre wärs zum lachen....*also meldet euch mal wer noch im Lande ist und mitfährt !!*


----------



## xmichelx (15. Juli 2008)

Servus,

der Erbeskopfmarathon war wieder eine Veranstaltung, die allen richtig SpaÃ gemacht hat. Super Organisation und eine tolle Strecke mit viel Abwechslung. Einer der Highlights war fÃ¼r mich die Pistenabfahrt vom Erbeskopf und die Zieleinfahrt am kleinen See in Thalfang. 

Ergebnis:  137. von 381 und in meiner Altersklasse 52. von  130.
Also meiner Fitness nach ein entsprechendes Resultat.

Die Anfahrt war doch recht lang und das Startgeld mit 20 â¬ sehr hoch. Werde dort im nÃ¤chsten Jahr nicht mehr starten. SchlieÃlich gibt's nach noch den Schinderhannes, Rhens und Gallahaan.

Am Wochenende bin ich wieder in KÃ¶ln, werde also nicht dabei sayn :-(


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Juli 2008)

.Respekt xmichelx.......Respekt.....und den Samstag drauf....???....wäre schön dich nochmal in Natura aufm Bike zu erleben....

...hätte ich fast vergessen...sollte aber mal gesagt werden.....mein weißes Canyon HT Grand Canyon hatte nach der letzten Fahrt einen knapp 2 mm langen Riss am Steuerrohr....sah unscheinbar aus...war mir aber suspekt...

*ein dickes Lob an Canyon und die Werkstatt-Service-Crew  !!!*...

..die haben von Montag auf Dienstag den Rahmen garantiegetauscht und das Bike aufgebaut...kostenlos, unkompliziert, kundenfreundlich, schnell !!.......einfach Super   !!!

Falls jemand noch ein paar Argumente für den das näxte Bike braucht...bitte bei mir melden..............Berry....??..........Rouwinho...????


----------



## Dicke Wade (15. Juli 2008)

nun ja, wenn man einen rahmen von der stange fährt, wie tausend andere, ist das klar. die liegen da zu hauft rum. wir haben aber ein auf unsere wünsche lackiertes bike bekommen. dieses gibt es jetzt nur zwei mal auf dieser erde. da warte ich gerne 2 wochen drauf. dat hat kenien nicht, oder?
übrigens, am so startet die ctf in ochtendung. absolute super strecke. da fahren ganz viele chakas und poisons 
Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Juli 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> nun ja, wenn man einen rahmen von der stange fährt, wie tausend andere, ist das klar. die liegen da zu hauft rum. wir haben aber ein auf unsere wünsche .......Berry






........sicher.....sicher.......lieber Herr Wachtmeister.....................aber die waren schnelllllllller !!!!!.......und Herr Dr. Glöbner: die Ente bleibt draußen......


----------



## sulibats (16. Juli 2008)

Herr Müller Lüdenscheidt,

zurück im Westen kann ich für Samstag noch nichts verbindliches nennen. Warum:
1. Umzug: Je nachdem für welche Wohnung ich mich entscheide, ist noch einiges zu tun. Es könnte also sein, dass ich so schnell nicht wieder aufs Rad komme.
2. Wetter: Die Aussichten sind nicht so gut und wie bekannt reduziert sich die Truppenstärke so schnell wie der Luftdruck sinkt.
Würde daher vorschlagen, wir entscheiden kurzfristig was.

Danke übrigens an den Müsliman - im 4. Anlauf (inkl. dem Versuch vom Fliegenfischer) kamen Touise und Bilder an.


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. Juli 2008)

...........*3. Lust am Biken: wir treffen uns trotzdem alle 1300 h am Schloß Sayn* und schaun mal wohin die Reise geht....da wird uns sicher was einfallen.....

@Ben .....ich hoffe wir bekommen noch ne gemeinsame Tour hin....so ein stiller Abschied in den Östen wäre nicht sooooo tollll


----------



## sulibats (18. Juli 2008)

So, zeitlich sieht es bei mir morgen gut aus. Wenn das Wetter es zulässt, fahre ich mit. Ich würde aber keine Stadtwald-Tour ansetzen, sondern ich schließe mich dann einem Westerwald-Ründchen an


----------



## BurgFräulein (18. Juli 2008)

......morgen 1300 h Schloß Sayn....ja da simmer dabbay....


----------



## Focusine (18. Juli 2008)

Hey Leutchen,
wollte mich mal wieder melden, nachdem wir den Garten mächtig umgegraben, umgepflanzt, Platten gelegt, Steinchen geschleppt usw usw. haben.

Da wir am Sonntag zu einer  Geburtstags-Radel-Tour mit anschließender Klettertour und Verköstigung eingeladen sind, wirds dann am Samstag mal wieder leider nix.
Aber demnächst sicher wieder.

Viel Spaß in jedem Fall wünsch ich Euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (19. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin diesma endlich ma dabei..... Freu mich scho of die Tour....


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. Juli 2008)

........na da scheint ja doch noch der ein oder andere Daheimgebliebene zu sayn....

....sonst noch jemand dabbay....???....oder alle in Urlaub ?????

was ist mit den Langzeitvermißten....Pogomän....oder AdlerPeter...Paddie....DW77......sprungmonkey..???....Walter..??.....sonst noch wen vergessen...???......

.....und wann kommt der FidelJoe zurück ????

.......Müslimän...und Twiesselmän...???


----------



## Twiesselmann (19. Juli 2008)

Ich kann heute nicht dabbay sayn. Treibe mich in Koeln aurf irgendnem Fluss rum und paddle... Naechste Woche wieda.

Viel Spass Euch


----------



## DW77 (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ne bin leider nicht mit dabbay. Stecke noch im Training für meinen ersten Triathlon nächste Woche. Aber denke danach bin ich mal wieder Samstags dabbay

wünsch euch viel Spass

mfg
Dirk


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. Juli 2008)

...schöne Tour über 60 km und gut 1000 hm.....leider zur Abschlußfahrt vom Sulibats nur ne kleine Truppe mit Sulibats und Maik87...unterwegs haben wir noch den RotwildBänger Klaus getroffen.....und den SprungMonkey haben wir im Aubachtal "aufgegabelt"......beim Workout im Biergarten haben wir noch den Balu mit einer 6 er Truppe getroffen....da waren dann doch noch einige unterwegs....aber nicht alle together.....demnäxt wieder....und das alkoholische Weizen hat geschmeckt !!....

*Näxten Samstag wieder gleicher Ort: 1300 h Schloß Sayn *!!...hoffentlich sind da auch wieder ein paar ältere Herren mit am Start....die Jugend hat mich heute ganz schön über die Berge gehetzt


----------



## Balu. (19. Juli 2008)

Grüsse von hieraus nochmal,

ich war heute nach Krankheit noch nicht fit genug und habe ~37km mit 436hm vorgezogen ...


----------



## sulibats (20. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Führung an den Gröfaz, schöne Tour. Ab nächster Woche dann wieder Seniorentreff ohne Zivi Sulibats


----------



## maik_87 (20. Juli 2008)

jap..., war echt ne klasse tour mit euch...!! Hätten zwar etwas mehr leutz sein.., aber ieleicht nächstesma....


----------



## maik_87 (22. Juli 2008)

also ich bin am 26 dabay........


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Juli 2008)

.....na da simmer ja schon zwei........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurgFräulein (22. Juli 2008)

...ok....drei.....wer bietet mehr.....


----------



## sulibats (22. Juli 2008)

Wenn die Wettervorhersage hält was sie verspricht, bin ich am Samstag doch wieder dabay  Dann sollten wir aber mal die 1500 hm in Angriff nehmen


----------



## maik_87 (22. Juli 2008)

sulibatsdu bist och noch ma dabay.... schön.. 

Ich hoffe es werden noch etwas mehr leutz...!! Dann lern ich noch paar leutz von euch kennen ....


Und übrigens es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter zum Biken........!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Juli 2008)

.......ahhhhh   Ben die  4.............und der maik 87 hat anscheinend auch die Regen-Cojones........???........wer bietet fünf !!!!!!


----------



## sulibats (23. Juli 2008)

Wie Regen-Cojones...ich dachte am Samstag gibt es bei strahlendem Sonnenschein Cojones mit Sonnenbrand.


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. Juli 2008)

.........na wo bleibt Nr. 5 ??

....sind da wirklich alle in Urlaub...oder ist da der eine oder die andere in den Biker-Ruhestand getreten...?

Oder gibts hier noch neue, unverbrauchte MTBler/innen .....??....am Samstag wäre der ideale Zeitpunkt mit ner Proberunde einzusteigen, da die alten Säcke alle im Süden abhängen...

*Also Vamos Compadres !! Am Samstag 1300 h am Schloß Sayn sayn.*


----------



## flyfisher (25. Juli 2008)

Wie´s ausschaut, bin ich am 9. August wieder dabay...

Morgen mach ich nen Männertag mit dem Kurzen und am nächsten Samstag komme ich mit nem 29er Hinterrad für Kassette aus Portland und werde dann mal wieder schrauben.
Werde zusehen den Fitnesslevel einigermaßen zu halten, obwohl ich wieder viel Zeit über den Wolken verbringen werde.

Viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## Dicke Wade (25. Juli 2008)

@flyfisher: nimm dir doch ein heimtrainer mit in den flieger. autopilot und ab gehts.


----------



## flyfisher (26. Juli 2008)

Ja Berry Du kommst der Sache schon ganz nah:
Autopilot an im Reiseflug, dann wird ein Motor abgeschaltet (spart Sprit) und der muskelgetriebene Propeller ausgefahren. Danach heisst es treten, treten.(Aus dem grund hat Airbus auch den Steuerknüppel an der Seite, weil der sonst beim Treten etwas stören würde...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulibats (26. Juli 2008)

Wetter sieht zwar gut aus, da der Umzug aber bereits am Dienstag ansteht, habe ich keine Zeit mehr für ein Ründchen. Viel Spaß heute


----------



## BurgFräulein (26. Juli 2008)




----------



## maik_87 (26. Juli 2008)

hmm.., wer is denn jetz überhaupt dabei...??


----------



## BrexbachG. (26. Juli 2008)

...das war heute die Köppel-Gewitter-Twister-Tour.....bis ran an die dunkle Gewitterwand und als es richtig losging mit Blitz und Donner.....ab wie die Hasen....aber so, daß wir trocken durchgekommen sind....eben immer einen Haken mehr geschlagen...........insgesamt hätte sogar der SprungMarkus mitfahren können. Nach knapp 50 km und 800 hm waren wir um 1630 h wieder am Schloß 

@Sulibats: Alles alles gute für Cottbüs ! Vielleicht schaffst du es ja weinigstens 1 oder 2 mal im Jahr bei den BrexbachGemsen mitzufahren Da würden sich sicher alle freuen


----------



## maik_87 (26. Juli 2008)

Wie gesacht war nich wirklich die geplante tour aber trotzdem Top gelöst.., waren echt klasse singel trails dabay...!! War echt ne klasse tour!!
Naja ich hab die 1000hm noch voll bekomm of der Heimfahrt (1035hm) un 60km.

Und vor allem war es ma ne HT runde.., was sicherlich och nich so oft vorkommt...!!


----------



## Twiesselmann (27. Juli 2008)

DAs war heute ja wohl eine wahre Profi-Tour. Vor dem Gewitter entkommen ist ja nicht jedermanns Sache! 
Klasse Tour - nur schade, dass nicht mehr dabbay gewesen waren. 

Nicht bei jedem Wölkchen gleich die Berryletten anlassen und sich auf die Couch fallen lassen - rauf aufs Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurgFräulein (27. Juli 2008)




----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Juli 2008)

nnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaabend zusammen...


wer ist denn am *Samstag um 1300 h am Schloß Sayn *dabbay ??

...seid ihr denn immer noch alle im Urlaub .....oder habt ihr eure Bikes verschrottet ??

Auf jetzt ! wäre schön ein paar Lebenszeichen zu hören...


----------



## Twiesselmann (31. Juli 2008)

Mädels, ich wär ja gern dabbay - aber ich muss zwei Bekannte beim Gang zum Altar unterstützen und mich danach ums Buffet kümmern - nächsten Samstag bin ich wieder am Start. 

Viel Spaß Euch

(der Smiley passt nicht, ich weiß, Aber ich wollte Euren Verschnörkelungskünsten  nicht nachstehen.)


----------



## maik_87 (31. Juli 2008)

Leider bin i die nächsten 2 male och nich dabbay.... Hab da Dienst........ aber in drei Wochen wieder


----------



## Andreas S. (1. August 2008)

salve,
bin wieder im Lande.
Was geht denn morgen?
Will morgen auch dabbay sayn,muß nur noch schauen wie ich dahin komme.
Oder sollen wir von Steimel aus ne Tour starten?

Ich habe im Urlaub kräftig für euch trainiert.


----------



## BrexbachG. (1. August 2008)

Hi SuperÄndy.....endlich biste wieder da .......!!!


da sich niemand verbindlich angesagt hat komme ich morgen bay dich bay.....nach Staymel...

Dann offiziell für alle die Lust am Biken haben, ne schöne schnelle WW-Runde.....


*Samstag  1300 h Steimel Marktplatz *

@Mischgebäck:  da kannste doch mit dem Eisenschwein vom Gammelkind hinkommen !!

@All:  kommt noch jemand ???????????


----------



## Andreas S. (1. August 2008)

Jaaaa,das ist doch supi.
Freu mich schon.
Wat issn mit dem HayFidelitti und dem Müsli ?


----------



## BurgFräulein (1. August 2008)

.......SuuuuuuperÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄändy..........

Du wieder da.....

Da komm ich doch natürlich auch nach Staymellllllllll


----------



## Andreas S. (1. August 2008)

hab da noch schnell ein paar Fotos vom Urlaub hochgeladen.
Na lässt sich sich wenigstens noch der Bergabimwegstehermischbaeck morgen in Steimel sehen?
Hat der Müsli wirklich schon seine Bikes aus Altersgründen abgeben müssen?


----------



## BurgFräulein (2. August 2008)

...das war ne schöne intime Runde heute mit dem
 SuperÄndy!!

Die Alpenroder Hütte Tour mit 65 km in gut 3 1/2 h .......hat richtig Spaß gemacht !!

@Mischgebäck + Gammelkind: wo ward ihr??? wir hatten heute fest mit euch gerechnet !!

@SuperÄndy: bitte für mich auch den Tousi !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (2. August 2008)

sicher,sicher,
war heute mal wieder ein schöner Samstagnachmittag.Es haben zwar schon mehr Fahrer teilgenommen aber mit tosche,burgfräulein und mir war es sehr übersichtlich.Keiner ist vorne weggerast und wir brauchten auf niemanden zu warten.
Trotzdem wäre es mal schön ein paar altbekannte Gesichter wiederzusehen.
Hat irgendjemand das biken schon an den Nagel gehängt?
pogo?
paddiee?
Adler1951?
mischbäck?

@sulibats
Alles Gute,viel Erfolg im Kotbus und lass dich mal blicken(mir geht die Konkurrenz aus)


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. August 2008)

....war schön heute 

aber es stimmt...

..was ist denn mit dem FidelJoe ?
dem Müslimän ??......
dem xmichelx ?
dem dw77 ??
dem Flyfisher ??
dem Walter ??
dem Sprungmonkey??
dem RotwildBänger??
dem Focusinchen??
dem Mischgebäck??
dem Gammelkind ??
dem Frank??
dem KamikazeOlaf??
dem Hardcore Hardy??
dem Phönix?
dem Blutengel??
dem Mathias?
dem Frank2??
dem Cannondale Karl Ockenfels aus Mülhofen ??....lebt der überhaupt noch....??
und und und ????!!!!!!??????


----------



## flyfisher (4. August 2008)

Moin.

Habe seit ein paar Tagen "Zwangsurlaub" in Portland wegen des vergangenen Streiks.
Es gibt allerdings wirklich schlimmere Orte, um im August ein paar Tage zu verbringen und ich beklage mich nicht.

Gleich gehts wieder nach Hood River.
Da kann man auch schön Biken und seeehr nette Bikes leihen (teurer als Mietautos!), aber ich vergnüge mich einmal mehr auf dem Fluss mit Brett und Segel.

Grüße aus dem Wilden Westen!


----------



## sulibats (4. August 2008)

So, Internet wurde heute eingerichtet, daher:

GrÃ¼Ãe aus ChÃ³Åebuz an die Wessis


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. August 2008)

.........na mein Gützder.....aus Kotbüs.........vermißt du uns schon


----------



## maik_87 (5. August 2008)

hey..., nix gegen die region wo er jetz hin gezogen is..., da hab ich ochn och vor 5 jahren gewohnt  Also zügelt eure zungen oder halt die finger


----------



## sulibats (5. August 2008)

Na also maik, hat die Lage erkannt - mit den Anderen rede ich nicht mehr 

Mein Rad (MTB) hat übrigens nicht mehr ins Auto gepasst und steht noch in Koblenz rum. Sollten also folgende Bedingungen erfüllt sein, schaue ich bestimmt nochmal bei der Westerwald Tour vorbei:
1) Rad ist bis zum Datum X nicht bereits in Cottbus.
2) Es ist Wochenende.
3) Ich bin in Koblenz.
4) Ihr fahrt noch Fahrrad - hat ja schwer nachgelassen in der letzten Zeit


----------



## Focusine (5. August 2008)

Halli hallo,

melden uns zurück nach Urlaub, den wir mit viel Radfahren verbracht haben rund um unseren schönen Westerwald. Haben nun ein Autochen gekauft mit Biketräger, so dass der Radius nu auch mal größer werden kann, den wir "erbiken"... 
Habt ihr für Samstag schon was geplant wohin und wie hoch und wie weit und wie schnell .... 
Gruß von focusinchen und rotwildbändiger


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. August 2008)

.....na das ist doch schon mal prima....ist es das Gefährt mit dem der Klaus samt Chefe hinter den sieben Bergen geradelt ist..??

Für Samstag werden noch Vorschläge angenommen, ansonsten würde ich gerne mal wieder aufn Köppel, die letzte Köppeltour wurde durch ein Hardcore Gewitter früher als geplant beendet .....haben wir vor 2 Wochen drüber berichtet..........

Also wer mag...ne schöne Köppeltour ca. 55 km 1000 hm. bis ca. 1700/1730 h....je nach Aufenthalt beim Köppelwirt....

Treffpunkt Samstag wieder *Schloß Sayn 1300 h *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (7. August 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> .....na das ist doch schon mal prima....ist es das Gefährt mit dem der Klaus samt Chefe hinter den sieben Bergen geradelt ist..??
> 
> Ja, dasjenige Gefährt ist es, mit dem Du Klaus getroffen hast. Schönes, solides Auto für ältere Leute wie uns
> 
> ...


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. August 2008)

.......der Holz xmichelx hat sich für Samstag auch angesagt...ja er lebt noch .......


----------



## Focusine (7. August 2008)

Huhu
wahrscheinlich ist der Rotwildbändiger net dabay, wayl der will ma wieda nach ein paar Fischchen angeln...
Welche Route ist denn geplant? Da kann ich ja vielleicht unterwegs dabay kommen....

Focusine


----------



## Twiesselmann (7. August 2008)

Ja, ich bin auch am Samstag dabbay!!!


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. August 2008)

Focusine schrieb:


> Huhu
> wahrscheinlich ist der Rotwildbändiger net dabay, wayl der will ma wieda nach ein paar Fischchen angeln...
> Welche Route ist denn geplant? Da kann ich ja vielleicht unterwegs dabay kommen....
> 
> Focusine




am besten du kommst mit dem neuen Biketransporter nach Sayn.
Treffpunkt unterwegs wird eher schwierig zu terminieren sayn....ok..??


----------



## BurgFräulein (8. August 2008)

................aufn Köppel ???????



Da simmer dabbay......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (8. August 2008)

naaaaaaabend,
werde morgen erst einen familiären Termin wahrnehmen und nachmittag auf die Reise nach Duisburg zum 24h Mtb Rennen machen.
Allerdings fahre ich dort nicht mit.Habe eine Teameinladung bekommen.
Komme dann erst am Sonntag wieder.
d.h.
ich morgen nix Sayn sayn.
Hoffe aber auf näxte Woche.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## BurgFräulein (8. August 2008)

..........schade........aber näxte Woche mußde wieder dabbay sayn............sonst...........


----------



## Focusine (8. August 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> am besten du kommst mit dem neuen Biketransporter nach Sayn.
> Treffpunkt unterwegs wird eher schwierig zu terminieren sayn....ok..??



Wenn der Rotwilderer zum Fischen fährt, hab ich den Bike-Transporter net, weil dat andere Auto ist in der Werkstatt.... 
Aber vielleicht fährt er ja doch mit, müssen wir halt kurzfristig sehen. gelle???

Wenn de wißt, wat ich mean...


----------



## BurgFräulein (8. August 2008)

.......da haben sich doch schon 4-5 Mann für morgen angesagt....da wäre es doch schön wenn der Rotwildtöter morgens den faulen Fisch fängt und ihr um 1300h gemeinsam in angenehmer Gesellschaft den 2.höchsten Gipfel des Westerwalds bezwingt. Das wird morgen bestimmt ne geile Tour und große Truppe......also.....dabbay sayn ist alles...


----------



## Andreas S. (8. August 2008)

liebe RotwilkGemeinde,
der Klaus soll mal den Hintern heben und angeln wenn die Fische beißen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das ist nicht am Samstag um 1300 bei brütender Hitze.Er soll es mal morgens zu müslis Schwarzwild Begegnungszeit,also 0400, versuchen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich glaube das der Klaus sich nur einen schönen Nachmittag machen will ,ne Scholle aus nem Laden mitbringt,  dem Focusinchen dann erzählen will,das er doch tatsächlich dieses Tier im Urbacher Weiher gefangen hat.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@müsli
danke der Nachfrage.Mein Urlaub war gut aber zu kurz.Es hat sonst alles gepasst.Fahrt,Wetter,Wohnung,Strand,Rotwild,.....es gab nix negatives.
Haben vor im näxten Jahr wieder dorthin.
Bist du jetzt SIGler?
Sehen uns evtl. näxten Samstag.Muß doch möglich sayn mal wieder alle zusammen zu bekommen.


----------



## Focusine (8. August 2008)

Ich werd' mein Bestes tun, um ihn zu überreden, zu radeln anstatt Würmer zu baden....
Sag morgen früh noch Bescheid, wie's ausgeht...

Gutes Nächtle


----------



## Focusine (9. August 2008)

Huhu
klappt  leider heute nit....

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß...


----------



## walter1304 (9. August 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ....war schön heute
> 
> aber es stimmt...
> 
> ...



Hi zusammen, 

sorry, dass ich so lange nichts mehr von mir hab hören lassen. Bin im Moment auf dem "Lauftrip". Anfang Oktober Halbmarathon in Köln, deshalb komm ich im Moment irgendwie nicht zum Biken  Aber ab Oktober sicher wieder gerne !! 

Euch bis dahin viel Spass auf Euren WW-Touren !

Walter


----------



## xmichelx (9. August 2008)

War wieder eine nette Tour heute. Torsten hat uns hoch zum Köppel geführt.

Knapp 60km waren auch für mich als Wieder-Einsteiger durchaus machbar. War nicht zu lang, genau richtig bei dem tollen Wetter.

Hat wieder mal richtig Spaß gemacht.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## BrexbachG. (9. August 2008)

..und op dat zön issss.......hat heute wieder richtig Spaß gemacht....und zum Schluß wars noch so richtig schön matschig in der Brex.....einfach genital......schön das der xmichelx wieder dabbay war.....jetzt aber wieder öfter !!.....dann kommt bestimmt auch bald der DW77 und der Pogomän wieder aus der Versenkung. Der Schlammiwadi-Müsli und der TwiesselRay haben es heute auch richtig krachen lassen......Respekt.....

Super Biker-Wetter, geile Tour, nette Truppe.......

.....aber es könnten noch ein paar mehr sayn.......bei dem Wetter......eine Schande da nicht auf dem Eisenschwein zu sitzen.....


....was mich noch interessieren würde ist :  

 was hat die beiden Bikerinnen kurz vor dem Teufelstunnel von den Gleisen getrieben.....???....und was haben die da überhaupt gesucht...????.....am Nauorter Bahnhof hätten die den Weg an der Brex entlang nehmen können....???.....vielleicht lesen die das hier und klären die rätselnde Gemeinde auf.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twiesselmann (10. August 2008)

ich glaub die haben nur den abstieg genommen, als die uns schicke kerle gesehen haben...oder

Die Tour war super - etwas entspannter und schoen matschig.

Allerdings: Habt Ihr anderen alle ueber den Sommer total abgebaut? Wo seid ihr denn alle gewesen? Naechstes Mal bitte in reger Vollzaehligkeit!!!


----------



## Twiesselmann (11. August 2008)

Ach ja: Was haltet Ihr denn davon, wenn wir mal etwas früher starten und dafür ein paar Kilometer mehr schrubben? Vielleicht so um 11 los und dann eine schön ausgedehnte Tour???

Tut mal Eure Meinung kund!


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. August 2008)

Twiesselmann schrieb:


> Ach ja: Was haltet Ihr denn davon, wenn wir mal etwas früher starten und dafür ein paar Kilometer mehr schrubben? Vielleicht so um 11 los und dann eine schön ausgedehnte Tour???
> 
> Tut mal Eure Meinung kund!




....geht bei mir derzeit nicht....Samstag Vormittag ist immer mit Kids verplant...kann erst ab 1300 h.


----------



## Twiesselmann (11. August 2008)

Ja ja, die alten Gewohnheiten bricht man nicht so leicht auf....


----------



## lizardqueen (12. August 2008)

Hallihallo,
Bin grad frisch hier und suche eigentlich ne Gruppe, der ich mich anschließen kann, damit ich nicht immer im Alleingang alte Herren, die ihre Pansenfresser durch den wald scheuchen, erschrecken muss. Zudem verfahre ich mich auch ganz gerne im Wiedtal. Nimmt mich jemand auf?


----------



## BrexbachG. (12. August 2008)

lizardqueen schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> Bin grad frisch hier und suche eigentlich ne Gruppe, der ich mich anschließen kann, damit ich nicht immer im Alleingang alte Herren, die ihre Pansenfresser durch den wald scheuchen, erschrecken muss. Zudem verfahre ich mich auch ganz gerne im Wiedtal. Nimmt mich jemand auf?



...wenn du neben dem RR auch noch was fürn Wald hast, biste hier genau richtig !

*Schau am besten mal Samstags 1300 h in Sayn am Schloß vorbei.*
Was dich dann so erwartet kannste ja hier schon zum Teil nachlesen.....den Rest mußt du selbst erfahren.....


----------



## lizardqueen (12. August 2008)

*Schau am besten mal Samstags 1300 h in Sayn am Schloß vorbei.*
Was dich dann so erwartet kannste ja hier schon zum Teil nachlesen.....den Rest mußt du selbst erfahren.....[/quote]


Ja prima! Trefft ihr euch denn genau vorm Schlössle? Bin zwar noch etwas angefüllt vom Sonntagsmittag aber ich glaube der Sattel hält mich noch


----------



## BrexbachG. (12. August 2008)

lizardqueen schrieb:


> *Schau am besten mal Samstags 1300 h in Sayn am Schloß vorbei.*
> Was dich dann so erwartet kannste ja hier schon zum Teil nachlesen.....den Rest mußt du selbst erfahren
> Ja prima! Trefft ihr euch denn genau vorm Schlössle? Bin zwar noch etwas angefüllt vom Sonntagsmittag aber ich glaube der Sattel hält mich noch




Du kannst uns nicht verfehlen.....


----------



## lizardqueen (12. August 2008)

Ey wieviel seid ihr denn? und welche Strecke fahrt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (12. August 2008)

lizardqueen schrieb:


> Ey wieviel seid ihr denn? und welche Strecke fahrt ihr?




Da wir ein "loser" Haufen sind ist das sehr unterschiedlich. Von 3-13 Mann/Frau alles möglich....Touren um 50-60 km und 1000 hm.....hauptsächlich Waldautobahn...aber auch hier und da ein paar Singletrails......je nach Mitfahrer auch mal mehr Trails......am besten stöberst du ein wenig im Thread und auf den Benutzerprofilen der "Biker"....da sind auch einige Streckenprofile hinterlegt

.....von der Lahn, KO-Stadtwald, Boppard, Köppel, Brex, Dernbacher Kopf, Steimel, Grenzbachtal, Hachenburg, Kroppacher Schweiz, Dreifelder-Weiher, Aubachtal, Wiedtal bis gelegentliche Treffen mit den SIGlern von der anderen Seite am Laacher See oder Nürburgring.....lesen, vorbeikommen, mitfahren....wiederkommen !


----------



## maik_87 (12. August 2008)

also i kann die truppe hier nur empfelen  sinn echt lle klasse drauf zumindest die i jetz kenne... bin och noch nich sooo lang dabei aber diesen samstag wieder 
Würd mich freuen wenn ma wieder ein neuer dazu kommt 

Un i muss scho sagen unsere "fahrenden navis" ham och immer ein klasse update un führen richtig klasse touren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wie seiht es denn aus mit diesen sa. was is denn geplant  naja wenn überhaup un wer is den dabay??


----------



## Twiesselmann (13. August 2008)

So Mädels, ich sag es mal so ganz ohne Umschweife: Am Samstag bin ich leider nicht dabbay - werde eine kleine Strecke Richtung Bonn mir erradeln (ihr wolltet ja keine längeren Touren machen...pffff).

Bis nächsten Samstag also...und seid nett zu lizardqueen...


----------



## lizardqueen (13. August 2008)

Jaha seid schön lieb zu mir! Mein arzt hat mir erst vorgestern ein veteranenknie diagnostiziert und flenn euch sonst die ohren voll!


----------



## Twiesselmann (13. August 2008)

Veteranenknie? Klingt nach Vietnam oder Desert Storm ;-)


----------



## DW77 (14. August 2008)

So da isser wieder 

Nach langer MTB pause und etlichen "darf ich hier nicht nennen" km. Melde ich mich zurück. Habe den Fred hier trotzdem verfolgt und freu mich im September wieder bei euch mit zu fahren, vorher wird leider schwierig da ich im Urlaub bin 

mfg
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (14. August 2008)

DW77 schrieb:


> So da isser wieder
> 
> Nach langer MTB pause und etlichen "darf ich hier nicht nennen" km. Melde ich mich zurück. Habe den Fred hier trotzdem verfolgt und freu mich im September wieder bei euch mit zu fahren, vorher wird leider schwierig da ich im Urlaub bin
> 
> ...




Ja hallo, 
wie läuft es denn mit "darfst du hier nicht nennen"??? Habe mir auch ein "darf ich hier nicht drüber reden" gekauft. Die näxsten Tage wird es wohl bei mir ankommen.... 
Schönen Urlaub..

Was ist denn für Samstag geplant?? Die Wettervorhersage ist ja net ganz so doll....

LG
Focusine


----------



## DW77 (14. August 2008)

Focusine schrieb:


> Ja hallo,
> wie läuft es denn mit "darfst du hier nicht nennen"??? Habe mir auch ein "darf ich hier nicht drüber reden" gekauft. Die näxsten Tage wird es wohl bei mir ankommen....
> 
> LG
> Focusine



läuft voll gut und macht total spass was hast du dir den nfür eins gegönnt???... dann können wir ja mal zusammen dürfenwir hier nicht nennennennennenn 

mfg
Dirk


----------



## Focusine (14. August 2008)

DW77 schrieb:


> läuft voll gut und macht total spass was hast du dir den nfür eins gegönnt???... dann können wir ja mal zusammen dürfenwir hier nicht nennennennennenn
> 
> mfg
> Dirk



Mein darf-ich-hier-nicht-nennen ist wohl ein Einsteiger-Modell, nix wahnsinnig tolles. Mal so für den Anfang, weil ich das darf-ich-hier-nix-von-sagen ja erst einmal für ne Woche auf Malle gemacht habe und jetzt ma gucke, wie das so klappt. Klar, können wir dann ma zusammen dürfen-wir-nit-sagen machen.


----------



## Focusine (14. August 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Also. Ich fahr im Sommer auch viel mit dem "darf hier keiner wissen" Das schöne daran ist, man sieht nicht immer aus wie nen Dreckschvvein, so wie letztes WE im Drecksbachtal!
> 
> Bis bald ma wieder,
> 
> ...



Hy Müsli,
also der vor-mir-her-Fahrer hat nur Würmchen an seiner Rute gehabt... 
 Glühwürmchen mit kaputta Birne....

Hast wohl recht, das man mit dem darf-man-hier-nit-drüber-reden nit so dräckik wird, wenn man auf der Straße bleibt... Gelle... 
Wahrscheinlich kommt es erst nächste Woche an....
Dafür hab ich heut ma wieder ne schöne Runde mit der Kawa gemacht...
Gruß
Focusine


----------



## maik_87 (15. August 2008)

@ BrexbachG......

besteht die möglichkeit das i mein Rucksack bei dir zu hause abstellen kann während der tour.., weil i komm dann von Waldbreitbach.....


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. August 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


> @ BrexbachG......
> 
> besteht die möglichkeit das i mein Rucksack bei dir zu hause abstellen kann während der tour.., weil i komm dann von Waldbreitbach.....




........sicher sicher......aber normalerweise müßtest du den als Handycap mitführen, damit du nicht so schnell die Berge hochfliegst....der Sulibats is ja jetzt weg.....da kannste auch Galama machen....


@Focusine.....weißt du was Cojones sind..?.....Regen Cojones.....??.........das Wetter wird morgen 1300 h so gut sayn das wir fahren können......wohin ? ......wenn die Herrschaften wollen, dann könnten wir nochmal die allseits beliebte 3 Burgen Tour fahren...alles klar ?.....Sayn.....Grenzau.....Isenburg.......je nach Laune und Besetzung und Wetter.....schon ne gute 50er Runde mit knapp über 1000 hm............

@Twiesselmän: .....dann fahr doch um 1100h Richtung Bonn los....nach einer Stunde machst du kehrt.....dann biste um 1300 h in Sayn pünktlich am Start und wenn du wieder zuhause bist, haste ne richtig fette Tour hinter dir, mit mindestens der halben oder zweidrittel der Strecke in bester Gesellschaft !!


@alle LadyBoyBikers mit RRs:

fahrt eure Homo-Kisten Sonntags !! 
....dann können wir Samstags auch gemeinsam im Wald ackern und uns so richtig schön einsauen !!.....aufm RR hätte sich der Müslimän nie den Beinamen "SchlammiWadi" geben können....

....wartet nur bis der SuperÄndy online ist.....dann könnt ihr was erleben....


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. August 2008)

..........na da kannste dich doch  morgen schön warm fahren für Zell....

Anfahrt nix Wüstehoff.....nur Straße .....50er Toürchen.....heim duschen.....lecker Frauchen....morgen Zell !!.....na iss dat wat.....??!!!......der FidelJoe und der SuperÄndy kommen morgen bestimmt auch °!!



Hi Ben, sehe das du gerade drauf bist !Hoffe dir gehts gut in Kotbüs....


----------



## Deleted 56720 (15. August 2008)

Hallo,

werde morgen nach längerem mal wieder dabbay Sayn für ne kleine 50er Brex - oder ne große Wiedtal-Tour als Guido.

Gruß
FH


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. August 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> werde morgen nach längerem mal wieder dabbay Sayn für ne kleine 50er Brex - oder ne große Wiedtal-Tour als Guido.
> 
> ...



...na supi.......schön das du deine Wunden geleckt hast und wieder dabbay bist !!


----------



## BurgFräulein (15. August 2008)

......was ist denn aygentlich mit dem GammelMischa ??.....lange nix mehr von den beiden gehört !!

Wäre doch morgen ein idealer Termin um sich mal wieder sehen zu lassen !!


.....der Fliejefischer ist doch morgen dabbay oder ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (15. August 2008)

Tach an alle aalglattrasierten asphaltlutschenden Quietschetucken,
naaaabend an alle richtigen Biker,
bin morgen dabbay,wollte mit dem Bike anreisen.
Soll ich den Fidel in Ooonessssen abholen?12:15 Getränkemarkt?


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. August 2008)

JJaaaaaaaaaaa     Huuuuuuulllllllllkkkkkkkkk     lebt !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (15. August 2008)

haste damit den fliejefischer gemeint?
Kommt der morgen auch?
Wie sieht er denn aus?Hab den schon länger nit gesehen.


----------



## flyfisher (15. August 2008)

Moin.

Bin zwar morgen hier aber nicht da
-bay.

Habe mal mit meinem Mädel quasi getauscht und bin jetzt auch mal "alleinerziehend". 
Wir geben uns seit Wochen die Klinke in die Hand.
Bisher kann der kleine Mann nur Laufrad radeln das aber so "schnell" (bergab in die Eisdiele) "wie meine Freunde" aus Sayn ... Es dauert also noch bis er mitkommt.

Habe vorhin zumindest mal an dem 29er Hinterrad für/mit Kassette geschraubt und werde damit vielleicht/hoffentlich am nächsten Samstag mal wieder antanzen, falls ich morgen Kettenblätter, Umwerfer etc. dranbekomme.

Viel Spaß morgen!
FF


----------



## BurgFräulein (16. August 2008)

Na was ist denn jetzt mit den Damen ??

Focusine ?? dabbay...und Mischas Gammelkind ??...oder Tina vom anderen Ufer ??


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. August 2008)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Bin zwar morgen hier aber nicht da
> -bay.
> ...



Hi Fliejefischa,

Ich habe da auch so einen dreijährigen Laufradpiloten am Start......laß uns doch mal für Sonntags mit den Mädels gemeinsam verabreden und für den Nachwuchs ne Laufrad-Tour auf dem Parkplatz der Eisdiele oder einer Waldgaststätte verabreden.....da gibts dann auch legga Weizenbier.....


----------



## flyfisher (16. August 2008)

Hi Torsten,

ist ein gute Idee, scheitert allerdings wieder an unserem elenden Zeit-"Plan":

Die nächsten fünf Wochen ist kein Sonntag ohne irgendeinen "Dienst", danach ist bis Mitte Oktober endlich Urlaub in Portugal. 
Danach ists wahrscheinlich zu kalt und nass wobei die Dienstpläne vermutlich eh nicht anders werden - ausser der große Abschwung kommt noch früher.
Dazu ist die Frau noch mindestens zweimal im Monat weg, und dann ist der Monat eigentlich auch schon wieder vorbei...

Ich hoffe, das entspannt sich im nächsten Jahr alles.


----------



## Andreas S. (16. August 2008)

moin,
ich mach mich jetzt gleich auf nach ooooohnessssse,mal sehen wen ich da um 1215 alles treffe.
bis gleich


----------



## Deleted 56720 (16. August 2008)

Bin um 1215 am Getränkemartk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (16. August 2008)

Man man man.., dass war ne richtig klasse tour die auch sehr abwechslungsreich war!! Echt ne richtig schöne tour mit super Wetter! Un das Weizen an der SKI-Hütte war auch Weltklasse mit den Ausblick!

Naja ich hatte dann letztendlich 108,21km und fast 2.000hm (1.930hm) auf dem Tacho.

Und fettes Lob an unseren "führer"...!!


----------



## Andreas S. (16. August 2008)

damit hier aber keiner etwas falsch versteht mußt du dabei schreiben das du mit dem Rad von Waldbreitbach angereist bist und zum Schluß noch nach Nauort gefahren bist.

Es war wirklich mal wieder eine sehr nette Tour.Die neue Skihütte Malberg ist sehr schön.Da sollte man öfter mal hinfahren und nen Milchkaffee trinken.

Torsten wollte dort seine Trinkblase mit Wasser befüllen.Da diese nicht unter den Wasserhahn passte hat er sie kurzerhand im Klo untergetaucht.So ein Schlingel.


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. August 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> damit hier aber keiner etwas falsch versteht mußt du dabei schreiben das du mit dem Rad von Waldbreitbach angereist bist und zum Schluß noch nach Nauort gefahren bist.
> 
> Es war wirklich mal wieder eine sehr nette Tour.Die neue Skihütte Malberg ist sehr schön.Da sollte man öfter mal hinfahren und nen Milchkaffee trinken.
> 
> Torsten wollte dort seine Trinkblase mit Wasser befüllen.Da diese nicht unter den Wasserhahn passte hat er sie kurzerhand im Klo untergetaucht.So ein Schlingel.



.....klar........der da zuvor drauf war hatte Weizenbier getrunken....die Spurenelemente waren noch im Toilettenwasser enthalten....so habe ich den Rest der Tour quasi "gedopt" absolviert.....was sich hinten raus auch bezahlt gemacht hat....der Maik87 weiß zu berichten daß ich den Rheinhöhenweg und JahnsEiche nach Sayn runter nochmal richtig hab knallen lassen.....das war alles wegen dem Scheißhauswasser von der Skihütte.....aber das solltest du doch nicht verraten....wenn das jetzt alle machen.....dann habe ich doch keinen Vorteil mehr......dann hätte ich die Brühe umsonst(gratis wars sowieso) gesoffen.....


@Twiesselmän.....da hättest du heute genau deine Tour gehabt. Sayn-Sayn waren es knapp 77 km mit knapp 1500 hm !! deine Anfahrt von Valla hin und zurück....da hättest du mit ein wenig Phantasie die 100 auch voll gemacht mit knapp 2000 hm wie der Maik!!! näxtens fährste besser wieder mit uns..!!......hast heute wirklich ne schöne Tour verpaßt !!

@Focusine und Rotwildbänger??????wasn los???????

@Pogomän .....du brauchst keine Angst zu haben......

@GammelfleischMischa.....was is denn mit euch...?????

@FidelJoe....du warst wie immer ein Super Wied Führer......


hoffentlich geht das Sommerloch bald mal zu Ende und die RR werden bald verboten.....damit solche geile Touren wieder mit 10 oder mehr Leuten gefahren werden......für die hälfte sind die "fast zu schade"....

@SuperÄndy...stelll mal den Tousie in dein Profil.....heute lohnts sich....

@Fliejefischa:  wir können uns auch nur mit euch zwei Kerlen verabreden....mein Mädel hat da nichts dagegen.....die ist zuhause auch 1:3 in Unterzahl......


----------



## DW77 (17. August 2008)

mmmh malberg???

bin ich gestern hochgelaufen 

habe heute zum Einstieg nur eine kleine Köppeltour gedreht. 

Ab September mehr von mir  

Naja am montag geht es erstmal in den urlaub 


mfg
Dirk


----------



## Twiesselmann (17. August 2008)

tja, da hab ich wohl echt was verpasst. es soll mir eine lehre sein...;-)

naechstes mal bin ich wieder dabbay... vielleicht...


----------



## BurgFräulein (17. August 2008)

Twiesselmann schrieb:


> tja, da hab ich wohl echt was verpasst. es soll mir eine lehre sein...;-)
> 
> naechstes mal bin ich wieder dabbay... vielleicht...




:Wo bist du denn heute lang gefahren ??...mach mal nen Tourbericht.....

und wieso ...vielleicht...?? dabbay...??......wir rechnen fest mit dir !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (17. August 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> damit hier aber keiner etwas falsch versteht mußt du dabei schreiben das du mit dem Rad von Waldbreitbach angereist bist und zum Schluß noch nach Nauort gefahren bist.
> 
> Es war wirklich mal wieder eine sehr nette Tour.Die neue Skihütte Malberg ist sehr schön.Da sollte man öfter mal hinfahren und nen Milchkaffee trinken.
> 
> Torsten wollte dort seine Trinkblase mit Wasser befüllen.Da diese nicht unter den Wasserhahn passte hat er sie kurzerhand im Klo untergetaucht.So ein Schlingel.





Und alles im Großen-Kettenblatt...!! 

Jap..., dass kann ich nur bestätigen BrexbachG.mit dem Scheißhauswasser von der Ski-Hütte...., die Wirkung hat zwar recht spät eingesetzt aber sie hat eingesetzt. Vielleicht solltest du am nächsten Samstag das Scheißhauswasser ne halbe stunde vor tour beginn zu Dir nehmen..!?


----------



## Twiesselmann (17. August 2008)

Ach ich traus mich gar nicht zu sagen, wo ich langgeradelt bin. Ich bin zu meiner Schwester nach Gelsdorf gefahren - bei Meckenheim. Schön am Rhein vorbei und dann die Ahr - Rentner jagen und Hunden ausweichend. Samstag hin und Sonntag wieder zurück. Da war es noch voller. Umnebeld von diversen 4711 Wässerchen der Beigen-Flotte habe ich es aber wieder heim geschafft...

Wer war denn alles bei dem Marathon in Zell - hab das hier nur so am Rande mitbekommen...


----------



## maik_87 (18. August 2008)

also dann haste wirklich was verpasst......


----------



## parker lewis (20. August 2008)

Wenn ihr in eurer Truppe noch Verstärkung gebrauchen könnt, meld ich mich schonmal für´s Frühjahr an 
Im Moment sind mir eure Touren noch bissel heftig als Anfänger


----------



## maik_87 (20. August 2008)

parker lewis schrieb:


> Wenn ihr in eurer Truppe noch Verstärkung gebrauchen könnt, meld ich mich schonmal für´s Frühjahr an
> Im Moment sind mir eure Touren noch bissel heftig als Anfänger



in wie fern denn zu heftig??


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. August 2008)

..hallo Gemeinde...am Samstag könnte uns doch der Müsli-Män mal von Valla über die Schmittenhöhe, Neuhäusel usw. (ver)führen....wie siehts aus.....Müsli bitte melden......


----------



## parker lewis (20. August 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


> in wie fern denn zu heftig??



zu weit und vermutlich auch zu flott 
Hab Samstag erst mein erstes Bike bekommen und erst neu angefangen


----------



## parker lewis (20. August 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Aber wenn du den Köppel fünfmal hintereinander schaffst, müßtest du auch bei uns mithalten können..mb



Köppel? sacht mir nix 

im Moment liegt mein Limit so bei 25 Km in ca 80 Minuten


----------



## parker lewis (20. August 2008)

Weizen Pause mit eingerechnet 

Was ich hier so gelesen hab, macht ihr Touren jenseits der 60KM, wär mir ein wenig unangenehm mittendrin mit nem halben Herzkasper abzukacken


----------



## Twiesselmann (21. August 2008)

Also ich bin am Samstag dabbay - Lahn klingt doch super, da war ich ja noch nicht, seit ich mit fahre.

Müsli macht den Führer...hmmm..aber nicht verlorengehen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma899 (21. August 2008)

Hey leute wollte mich mal wida zu wort melden,würde gerne noch mal mitfahren,baba mein dämpfer is am a**** -.- 

kennt sich jenad mit dämpfern aus? bekomm den selben für 50 ,en super schnäppchen,nur leider hab ich zur zeit nicht das geld mir einen einbauen zu lassen 

lg =)


----------



## BrexbachG. (21. August 2008)

ma899 schrieb:


> Hey leute wollte mich mal wida zu wort melden,wÃ¼rde gerne noch mal mitfahren,baba mein dÃ¤mpfer is am a**** -.-
> 
> kennt sich jenad mit dÃ¤mpfern aus? bekomm den selben fÃ¼r 50 â¬,en super schnÃ¤ppchen,nur leider hab ich zur zeit nicht das geld mir einen einbauen zu lassen
> 
> lg =)



Hi Marius,
 DÃ¤mpfer Ein/Aus/Einbau ist normalerweise kein Hexenwerk.
Sind nur 2 Schrauben......im Zweifelsfalle bringste den neuen DÃ¤mpfer Samstags mal mit dann tauschen wir den aus.....vorausgesetzt der ist Baugleich....gleiches MaÃ, Bohrung, Buchsen usw......


----------



## BrexbachG. (21. August 2008)

*Samstag gehts an die Lahn !!*


*Start   1300 h Schloß Sayn* 


oder 1320 h Vallendar Bahnhof dazustoßen.....aber bitte Bescheid sagen wer wo startet damit wir nicht umsonst warten.

Wird bestimmt ne super Tour....bei dem Führer.....newoa Müslimän....


----------



## Twiesselmann (21. August 2008)

werde Samstag dreizehnhundertzwanzig mit Führer am Bahnhof auf Einzug der Truppe aus Nordosten warten, um dann gemeinsam an die Lahn vorzustoßen.


----------



## Andreas S. (22. August 2008)

moin,
leider müßt ihr am Sa ohne mich auskommen.
Werde am Ring bei den 24h als Einzel starten.Schaun ma mal wie das so ist.
Hab mir am letzten WE den letzten Schliff geholt ,bin 206 km und über 3000hm geradelt.Am Montag konnte ich mich kaum bewegen.Da gab es wirklich noch ein paar Stellen an den Beinen ,wo ich zum 1.Mal  Muskelkater hatte.
Am Sa den 30. muß ich arbeiten ,so wie es bis jetzt aussieht.
Viel Spaß bei der Arbeit heute.
Ich habe frei.
Ihr könnt mich ja am Sonntag am Ring anfeuern.Müßt nur dahin kommen


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. August 2008)

....schon wieder ein Samstag ohne den SuperÄndy !!.....so ein Mist....und wenn der 16 h aufm Bike gesessen hat dann fühlt er sich wie damals......nach seinem ersten mal.......

Alles Gute Dir !!

Wir werden uns morgen von NordOsten her dem Twiesselmän nähern...


@Sprungmonkey :..bissedabbay ?? .....du kennst doch den Weg von da Schmiddehöh zur RuppiKlamm....

@FidelJoe: auch dabbay ?....wäre schön.....gibt ja auch en paar schöne knifflige Singletrails für dich !!!

@ All:     wer startet wo ?????


----------



## BurgFräulein (22. August 2008)

Twiesselmann schrieb:


> werde Samstag dreizehnhundertzwanzig mit Führer am Bahnhof auf Einzug der Truppe aus Nordosten warten, um dann gemeinsam an die Lahn vorzustoßen.




Jawollll...........Sir yes Sir............oui mon general................mache die Vorh(a)ut......


----------



## BurgFräulein (22. August 2008)

parker lewis schrieb:


> Wenn ihr in eurer Truppe noch Verstärkung gebrauchen könnt, meld ich mich schonmal für´s Frühjahr an
> Im Moment sind mir eure Touren noch bissel heftig als Anfänger





okay, du bist für Samstag 07.03.2009 1300 h Schloß Sayn gebucht !(bei Nichterscheinen wird eine Stornierungsgebühr in unverschämter Höhe fällig)


----------



## flyfisher (22. August 2008)

Fräulein, wie bist Du denn heute wieder drauf?!

Wenn es weiter so extrem matschig bleibt, ziehe ich lieber die Berryletten hier daheim an! 
Also wartet nicht auf mich. (Obwohl, die Ruppertsklamm würde ich eventuell sogar finden.)

Ansonsten bin ich morgen auf dem ungefederten Stahlross dabay, inshallah.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurgFräulein (22. August 2008)

Hallo McFly,

regnen tuts heute....du weißt doch....Samstags ab 1300 h ist da wo wir unterwegs sind nix naß!!

Also bis moje....Schloß oder Bahnhof ????............die BerryLetten kannste dir für wirklich schlechtes Wetter aufheben....


----------



## Deleted 56720 (22. August 2008)

Hi,
wenns morgen nicht so naß ist komm ich nach Vallera,  bin i um 1320 net da komm i auch nimmer 

@ Andreas - alter Schwede hat Dich das Racefieber gepackt!? ,drück Dir für Sonntag die Daumen , hoffentlich ists Wetter besser.


Gruß 
Fidel


----------



## BurgFräulein (22. August 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenns morgen nicht so naß ist komm ich nach Vallera,  bin i um 1320 net da komm i auch nimmer
> 
> @ Andreas - alter Schwede hat Dich das Racefieber gepackt!? ,drück Dir für Sonntag die Daumen , hoffentlich ists Wetter besser.
> ...





......na dann bis moje......moje 1300 h is nix naß


----------



## flyfisher (22. August 2008)

Hey Ändy,

Du musst schon eine ziemlich gute Familie haben, die solch eine Nummer mitmacht!
Hätte jedenfalls nicht gedacht, dass Du soweit bist.

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Spass am Ring und bin ziemlich beindruckt. (NBS - New Bike Syndrom eben! wie schon geschrieben)


----------



## lonely_biker (23. August 2008)

hi brex;-)

muß für heute absagen,werde aber nächste woche erscheinen und versuchen euere tour und tempo durchzuhalten.

gruss
thomas


----------



## BrexbachG. (23. August 2008)

......nnnnnabend.........

Kinder im Bett, alles aufgeräumt......Feierabend......

so und jetzt die Strapazen der heutigen Tour mit Isotonischen Kaltschalen laben.......der Müslimän hatte heute den Tiger im Tank und hat von Anfang an auf die Tube gedrückt.......war ne schöne Tour...und die Stammgarde(bei der leider nur der SuperÄndy fehlte) war ganz schön schnell unterwegs.
Ich hatte mit dem FliejeFischa 66 km Sayn-Sayn aufm Tacho, knapp 1000 hm und 3:40 h Fahrzeit......so fühlen sich meine Beine aber jetzt auch an...

...bin mal gespannt ob der SuperÄndy in der Eifel auch so ein Glück mit dem Wetter hatte wie wir heute(wie immer!!!).......der dreht bestimmt jetzt noch einsam sayne Runden und hat schon nen Drehwurm........

@Lonley Biker......wenn du/ihr nächsten Samstag mitfahrt machen wir ne schöne Brex-Köppel-Tour ! da sind wir in der Streckenwahl sehr flexibel...oder hast du andere Streckenwünsche ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (23. August 2008)

booooooaaaaaa.........du Vokalakrobat..........









@lonely biker:.......neeeeee nur der Müsli hat das so brutal vorgelegt !!....schaffste schon.....immer schön Galama.......


----------



## lonely_biker (23. August 2008)

@brex,ich habe keine besonderen streckenwünsche

ihr habt aber heute wirklich ein tempo vorgelegt,da komm ich ja beim lesen schon ins schwitzen.

hoffentlich schaff ich das nächste woche mit euch.

gruss
thomas


----------



## Andreas S. (24. August 2008)

hi Leutz,
bin zurück vom Ringund kann nur sagen---Hammer---
Obwohl das Wetter am Samstag und auch schon z.T. am Freitag nicht immer auf unserer Seite war,lief es doch sehr sehr gut.Die Strecke war sehr anstrengend mit ca. 7km und ca.160hm pro Runde.Immer bis zur Nürburg hoch dann bergab durch den Wald,über Wiesen und Singletrails Richtung Start/Ziel.Wäre eigentlich kein Problem wenn da der Regen nicht gewesen wäre.Einige Streckenabschnitte waren fast unfahrbar, wenn man mal bedenkt das ca.300 Mtblerüber die Strecke immer und immer wieder geheizt sind.Dann das gleich nochmals im dunklen.Das fand ich allerdings affengeil.(Ich werde mich ab sofort öfters mal im dunklen auf die Piste machen.) 
Soviele Gels,Riegel,isotonische Gertränke,Magnesium usw. die ich verschlungen habe.Sie waren aber absolut nötig.Sowas macht man nicht mit Wasser,Bananen und Snickers.
Ich war dann so gegen 0100 bis 0515 zum schlafen.
Fahrzeit am Sa. ca.9,5 std mit etwa 146km und der Rest am So.

Meine genau Platzierung weiß ich noch nich ,aber bestimmt unter den ersten 20 bei den Einzelstartern.

Fotos und ein Profil in meinem Album


----------



## Mischbaeck (24. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,
falls sich noch jemand an mich erinnert! Ja Ich Lebe noch!!!
Und wie schaut es bei euch aus? wie ich mal so gelesen haben ist der Treffpunkt ja immer noch Samstag um 13:00 h in sayn!
Freut euch aber nicht zu früh die nächsten Wochen werden ihr auch noch ohne mich radeln müssen. Hoffe aber das ich noch mal kommen kann.


----------



## Andreas S. (24. August 2008)

Was issn los mit dir?

Ich bekomme kein Bild hochgeladen,was weiß ich wieso.
Ich schicke es euch mal zu.


----------



## Mischbaeck (24. August 2008)

meinst de mich SuperAndy?


----------



## sulibats (24. August 2008)

Wow Andy, das ist ja wirklich der Hammer. Respekt für die Leistung 

Muss ehrlich sagen dass ich das erst für einen Scherz gehalten habe mit dem 24h Einzelstarter und dann sowas...das kann sich wirklich sehen lassen. Eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 15 km/h bei 230 km und fast 5000 hm ist schon was!

Wie bist du denn auf die verrückte Idee gekommen, 'ne Wette verloren?

Schöne Grüße aus Cottbus.


----------



## Andreas S. (24. August 2008)

danke,danke,
mein Radhändler hat da ne Truppe die an so etwas teilnimmt.Ich habe einige male mit denen trainiert und dann kamen wir ins Gespräch.Als ich die Truppe dann in Duisburg bei den 24h mit betreut habe,habe ich Lust bekommen das auch mal zu machen.So wars.
Der beste in  unserer Truppe war 4. mit 404km mit über 9200hm Fahrzeit 23,?? std


----------



## Andreas S. (24. August 2008)

So,ich muß mich mal schlafen legen,da morgen auffe AAAAbeit


----------



## Mischbaeck (24. August 2008)

dann mal Gutenacht Andy! 
Hatte erst es Bike Kaputt, und dann als es nach ca. 5 Wochen wieder Fit war, einfach keine Zeit mehr. 2 Wochen Urlaub und dann irgendie immer was anderes vorgehabt. Jetzt ist meiner Freundin bei der Bundeswehr und kommt nur am Wochende heim und da wir eigentlich nur den Samstag für uns haben, will ich dann auch nicht undbedingt den halben Tag auf em Rad sitzen. und die nächsten 2 Wochen bin ich durch die Eurobike Beruflich Verhindert und danach das Wochende Familienfeier. Hoffe aber das ich dan den Samstag also in vier Wochen Endlich noch mal Zeit Finde! Wie sieht es denn während der Woche bei euch aus? Fährt da Jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (24. August 2008)

gerade geht das Telefon und schon brauch ich morgen nix auffe Maloche.
Ergebnisse vom Ring guckst du hier. Ich bin 4022
https://service.acceptus.de/rennen/results/6/2008/Einzel_MTB__gesamt_m_24h_MTB.html
 und hier
https://service.acceptus.de/rennen/results/6/2008/Einzel_MTB_Master_2_m_24h_MTB.html

wenn ich nicht so platt gewesen wäre hätte ich noch eine Runde gefahren.Aber um 1245 ging nix mehr.


----------



## BrexbachG. (24. August 2008)

......Respekt........ich dachte ich sei verrückt .....aber jetzt weiß ich das es noch eine Steigerung gibt......SuperÄndy.....

Wir rechnen näxten Samstag fest mit dir......dann kannste mal aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern.....Fuentes....Hodenpiercing.....usw.....

@Mischgebäck:  Mischa, dann bring doch das Gammelkind öfter mal mit, dann seit ihr Samstags zusammen und könnt gemeisam in netter Gesellschaft etwas radeln......

Mittwochs fahre ich meist ab 1630h/1700h ne kleine Runde 90 min...Brex-Grenzau....ca 25 km und 500 hm.....der FidelJoe hat noch eine Woche Urlaub....funk den mal an.....ansonsten Mittwoch ??.....ggf. steht ihr ja beide vor meiner Tür und wir machen einen flotten Dreier ??


----------



## Andreas S. (24. August 2008)

Samstag  in Luxenburg arbeiten
siehe #2831


----------



## BrexbachG. (24. August 2008)

machs doch morgen in Luxemburg...dann haste Samstag frei !!!!!



altes chinesisches Sprichwort: was du Montag kannst besorgen, das verschiebe nicht auf Samstag !!


----------



## parker lewis (25. August 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> Mittwochs fahre ich meist ab 1630h/1700h ne kleine Runde 90 min...Brex-Grenzau....ca 25 km und 500 hm.....



Bei soner lockeren Mittwochstour wär ich ja auch mal dabei, wenn noch Plätze frei sind


----------



## Mischbaeck (25. August 2008)

Hi Brexbach kann wärend der Woche ert später wegen Arbeit bei nem Start von 17:30/18:00 wäre ich dabbei!!!


----------



## Twiesselmann (26. August 2008)

Mädels - als gute Hausfrau und um Euer Wohl besorgt habe ich einen Einkaufstipp für Euch:

Montag, 1. September bei FeinkostALDI gibt es Radfahrklamotten... Aber nicht in Vallendar kaufen - da geh ich hin. Ich möchte nicht einen von Euch am Wühltisch schlagen müssen ;-)

@Viktor: Ich dachte Sonntag wär ein Scherz gewesen. Aber nachdem Du am Samstag so vorgelegt hast - Die Herren in der Truppe kommen wohl in den zweiten Frühling, wah?!


----------



## BrexbachG. (26. August 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Hi Brexbach kann wärend der Woche ert später wegen Arbeit bei nem Start von 17:30/18:00 wäre ich dabbei!!!



Hi Mischa,
schön das es dich noch gibt....17:00 Start ist bei mir das späteste....sonst komme ich mit den Kids in Konflikt...die wollen nach dem Sandmann ins Bettchen.....das wird dann sonst zu spät bis ich wieder zuhause und geduscht bin.....


morgen fährt der pitu68 ab 1700 h ne kleine Runde mit.....wenn noch jemand Lust hat  für 1,5-2 h Brextour...


----------



## Mischbaeck (26. August 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> Hi Mischa,
> schön das es dich noch gibt....17:00 Start ist bei mir das späteste....sonst komme ich mit den Kids in Konflikt...die wollen nach dem Sandmann ins Bettchen.....das wird dann sonst zu spät bis ich wieder zuhause und geduscht bin.....
> 
> 
> morgen fährt der pitu68 ab 1700 h ne kleine Runde mit.....wenn noch jemand Lust hat  für 1,5-2 h Brextour...



Lust Schon aber 17:00 ist zu knapp! Dann Radel ich halt weiterhin alleine weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (26. August 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Lust Schon aber 17:00 ist zu knapp! Dann Radel ich halt weiterhin alleine weiter!




....oder komm doch am Samstag und bring das Gammelkind mit...Samstag ne kleinere Runde.....Brex und Köppel......50 km......wäre schön wenn ihr kommt !!


----------



## xmichelx (26. August 2008)

Servus,

ich bin Samstag auch mal wieder dabei.

Sehen uns dann.


----------



## xmichelx (26. August 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> gerade geht das Telefon und schon brauch ich morgen nix auffe Maloche.
> Ergebnisse vom Ring guckst du hier. Ich bin 4022
> https://service.acceptus.de/rennen/results/6/2008/Einzel_MTB__gesamt_m_24h_MTB.html
> und hier
> ...



Wow, super Leistung. Für Dein Alter gar nicht mal so schlecht 
Ne, im Ernst, mein Respekt.


----------



## BurgFräulein (27. August 2008)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Wow, super Leistung. Für Dein Alter gar nicht mal so schlecht
> Ne, im Ernst, mein Respekt.




Supi....bis Samstag!!


----------



## pitu68 (27. August 2008)

so leuts, ich meld mich dann für samstag auch mal an, es sein denn der liebe gott schickt ein unwetter und die arche fährt an meiner haustür vorbei.

thx nochmals torsten für die tour...da hab ich ja etwas über die waldwege und die matschlöcher in unserer umgebung gelernt 

bis am samstag

cu

j.


----------



## Twiesselmann (28. August 2008)

Samstag bin ich auch um vierzehnhundert am Schloss!
Wer macht denn diesmal den Radels-Führer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lizardqueen (28. August 2008)

Meld mich auch fürn Samstag an...Pitu meinte ihr seid gar nicht so gefährlich....dann springt auch für mich vorher ein Mittagessen raus..


----------



## Twiesselmann (28. August 2008)

natürlich sind wir gefährlich...


----------



## Focusine (28. August 2008)

Hey Leutz,
wünsch Euch ne schöne Tour übamorgähn... Wir fahren gleich los nach Winterberg. Ma u.a. gucken, wie's da im bikepark ist...
LG
Focusine


----------



## BrexbachG. (28. August 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Geil. War ich im Sommer! ..................Spaß
> 
> mb







...glaub ich dir aufs Wort.......

und Ray......wir treffen uns um *1300h* ....dann einfach durch die Brex in Richtung Köppel.....irgendwann wirst du uns dann einholen wenn du um vierzehnhundert nachkommst....

...war eben mit der Family mit den Babytransportern am Rhein.....hab den pitu68 samt Pansenfresser gesehen.....und noch den "Karl"....der hat heute auch seit einem Jahr wieder auf einem sayner Cannondales gesessen........und im Herbst/Winter kommt der dann samt "Kamikaze Olaf" wieder Samstags 1300h  mit.....naja warten wirs ab....ich glaubs erst wenn se da sind.!!!


----------



## BurgFräulein (28. August 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Geil. War ich im Sommer! Vierl Spaß
> 
> mb




    ich auch....aber kannst du immer nur zu vierl Spaß haben...??...zu zweit oder dritt is doch auch schön......


----------



## flyfisher (29. August 2008)

Hollandrad.....

Mist.
Das war hart.
Warst Du letztens beim Psychoseminar?

Wenn ich Euch vorneweg gefahren wäre hätte ich ja ne ´ne Antwort aber so!

Du bist grausam.

Gestern mit dem "Hollandrad" knapp ´ne Stunde meine (olympische) Nordic-Walking -Strecke unter Dampf gefahren.
Heute ein Mehrfaches an KM über Staymel mit dem "normalen" Radl - unter gewissen "Schmerzen" absolviert...

Warum macht Ihr solchen Stress?!
Wozu so viel Peer-Pressure?

Muss in den Urlaub (Das bedeudet Paddeln!).

Viel Spaß morgen! 
Ich befinde mich dann irgendwo über Grönland oder Labrador - aber am Sonntag ruft das Laufband im Hotel!

Enjoy!

Bis denne...


----------



## BurgFräulein (29. August 2008)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Hollandrad.....
> 
> Mist.
> Warst Du letztens beim Psychoseminar?
> ...



moderner fünf-Zeiler....Limerick.....oder ....?.......

@müsli: die Bedeutung ist: .....du machst.. mucho Presión de grupo.....comprende?


@Fliejefischa: schönen Urlaub!!und bis bald !!

@FidelJoe: Urlaubsabschlußfahrt am Samstag oder schon erste Arbeitswochentour ?? hoffentlich kommste auch !!

@Maig87: und bringste morgen den POGOMÄN mit ??....würde sich anbieten....nicht zu lange Tour neue Biker....da geht es eher moderat ab.....also Pogo....reiß dich an deinem kleinen Riemen!!!


@Gammelkind und Mischgebäck: Ihr seid gebucht....bei Nichterscheinen: Straf
geld !!!


----------



## BrexbachG. (30. August 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> So, frisch geduscht!
> 
> Das Weizen hat wieder sayn bestest getan. Schade, das Flaying Jörg mit den flayschfarbenen Pflastern abbrechen mußte.
> J., Wie geht es dir? Hoffe, das es nur die Abschürfungen waren.
> ...











....wenn das kayn Schüttelraym ist.....


----------



## BrexbachG. (30. August 2008)

....kurz und knackig.....53 km und knapp 1000 hm......hat gut gepaßt......und der RadKraxl Lutz hat heute auch super gepaßt !!

Schade das der pitu68 Jörg ein kleines technisches Problem hatte was ihn gezwungen hat, in aussichtsreicher Position liegend, abzubrechen............wirklich Schade...hätte dir bestimmt auch gut gefallen....das Weizen beim AlmÖhi...aber das holen wir nach.

Wenn du wieder fit bist mußt du es nochmal versuchen !!

Und was war mit der Eidechse ??? 
Die Lizardqueen war angemeldet aber bis 1310h nicht in Sayn !!

Na vielleicht näxten Samstag zusammen mit dem Jörg, bis dahin braucht er bestimmt keine Geh-Hilfen mehr.

.......ganz unter uns.....war das Blut wirklich echt ??....super Stunt !!

@SuperÄndy:   Haaaaaaaaaaaaloooooo   wo treibst du dich rum......vermißt du uns schon ??


----------



## BurgFräulein (30. August 2008)

Guten Abend die Damen.

Bußgelder wurden verhängt gegen die Gammelkinder(Beide!!) wegen nicht Erscheinen

Lizardqueen.....Nicht Erscheinen......

PogoMän......wegen Nicht Melden.....

Bei der nächsten Tour können die Strafen abgegolten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitu68 (30. August 2008)

sender is nich mehr aufgetaucht....aber wenigstens den weg hab ich direkt gefunden 

okay...nächstes mal bin ich fit....dann brauch ich auch keinen stunt mehr zu machen um früher heimzufahren 

also nächsten samstag könnt ihr dann wieder fest mit mir rechnen .... ganz ohne wundbrand

wünsch allseits noch nen schönen sonntag


cu

j.


----------



## BrexbachG. (30. August 2008)

...ääääähhhh......Mittwoch 1700 h wäre auch schon ne Trainingsmöglichkeit.....wenn du kannst sag Bescheid.

Was war dann mit der Eidechse??.....


----------



## BrexbachG. (30. August 2008)




----------



## maik_87 (30. August 2008)

mojen mojen..., also der pogo meldet sich ja och nich mehr komisch komisch...!?
Hmm.., also wenn ich meine perle überredet bekomm bin ich diesen Mittwoch och dabay...!! Weil kann diesen Samstag och wieder nich...., das regt mich langsam auf mit der orbeit... naja....


----------



## Andreas S. (30. August 2008)

tach auch,
bin gerade vom Sommerfest meines Arbeitgebers zurück.War gegen 1400 zurück von Luxemburg dann noch Vorbereitung für näxte Woche und dann um 1700 zuhause.Duschen,umziehen,Sommerfest.Das zu meinem Samstag.
Morgen früh um 0900 gehts zu den MertensRiders,wo wir dann ein paar Std strampeln werden.
Ich gehe davon aus am näxten Samstag wieder in Sayn zu sayn.


----------



## Radkraxler (31. August 2008)

hallo zusammen,

war ne klasse Tour gestern ! 
Hoffe, ich habe Euch nicht zu sehr ausgebremst, leider waren vorm Ziel die Körnchen wech.
Ich habe aber weder Notarzt noch Sauerstoffzelt gebraucht, nach einem schönen Weizen (aber mit....) vorm duschen und einem danach ging es schon wieder  
Ich werde mich bestimmt mal wieder Samstags melden um dabay zu sayn!!

Bis dahin

Lutz


----------



## Mischbaeck (31. August 2008)

Hallo,
konnten leider am Samstag, durch lauter Streß nicht erscheinen!
Für nächsten Samstag muss ich mich auch abmelden, bin auf der Eurobike!
danach den Samstag wird es wohl auch nichts, da ich das Wochenende wieder nur auf Achse sayn werde!
Aber darauf den Samstag versuche ich zu erscheinen, müsste der 20.9 Sayn habe mir das schon DICK im Kalender eingetragen!!!
Hoffe nur, dass ich dann nicht schaffen muss!
Freue mich schon mal wieder mit euch zu radeln!
So muss jetzt mal packen heute Nacht gehts auf Messe.
Und mit dem Strafgeld muss ich wohl leben!


----------



## lizardqueen (2. September 2008)

hallo Leute..sorry wegen Samstag...war am Freitag noch bei ner Massage und die Nette Dame hatte mir ein Mordsei ans Becken massiert, bin am Samstag erst mal auf der suche nach nem arzt gewesen derberitschaft hatte und auch wirklich da war um mir was spritzen zu lassen um wieder aufrecht gehen zu können


----------



## lizardqueen (2. September 2008)

Fahrt ihr denn morgen wieder? um 17Uhr am Sayner Schlößle?
Mal sehen ob es bei meinem dienstplan bleibt, dann komm ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (3. September 2008)

lizardqueen schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr denn morgen wieder? um 17Uhr am Sayner Schlößle?
> Mal sehen ob es bei meinem dienstplan bleibt, dann komm ich




Wenns Wetter mitspielt.....1700 h am Schloß.....


----------



## lizardqueen (3. September 2008)

Das Wetter spielt wohl nicht mit...Wäh! Bei dem Wetter jagt man ja keinen Hund vor de Tür....ich hoffe Samstag wirds was!


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. September 2008)

......schönes Wetter.......was für ein Glück das ich gestern ne kleine Runde gedreht hab.....


*Samstag 1300 h (um ayn) wird die Sonne wieder schayn in Sayn !!*
und dann simma alle wieder dabbay.....

....frei nach müslimän......


----------



## flyfisher (3. September 2008)

Bin mindestens die nächsten 6 mal nicht dabay weil weit westlich von hier oder - WICHTIGER - im Urlaub. 

Viel Spass derweil.


----------



## Twiesselmann (4. September 2008)

moi, je suis a samedi naturelement a chateau sayn...

so, das waren auch schon meine franz kenntnisse...

bis samstag... zwei uhr, oder ;-)


----------



## BurgFräulein (4. September 2008)

Twiesselmann schrieb:


> moi, je suis a samedi naturelement a chateau sayn...
> 
> so, das waren auch schon meine franz kenntnisse...
> 
> bis samstag... zwei uhr, oder ;-)




naturalement  !
au chateau     !
ayn uhr          !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (5. September 2008)

Servus,

fährt jemand am Sonntag die CTF in Mayen mit?
Ich kann Samstag nicht, bin aber am Sonntag in Mayen dabei.

Grüße,
Michel


----------



## lizardqueen (5. September 2008)

UUUUUh leute eure Franzekenntnisse sind nicht berauschend...erst der Ort dann die Zeit!

Naturellement(!!!!) je dois aussi réfléchir un peu, parce que je parle toute la journée en anglais ou je lis des textes japonais...pas de problémes!


----------



## Andreas S. (5. September 2008)

oooooooohhhhhhh,
in welchem Fred bin ich denn hier gelandet?


----------



## lizardqueen (5. September 2008)

hey ich hab den stein nicht ins rollen gebracht...ja mal sehen was morgen aus der tour wird, ob wir uns euch anschließen, früher starten oder selbst rumfahren


----------



## Andreas S. (5. September 2008)

wer ist wir?
wieso früher?
wieso allayne wenn in Sayn welche mitfahren?


----------



## lizardqueen (5. September 2008)

Wir heißt ich und noch'n Neuwieder....wir wissen noch nicht genau ob wir noch etwas füher bei den Neuwiedern einsteigen, allein rumgurken oder uns an euch hängen


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. September 2008)

Hallo SuperÄndy !!

Endlich bisse wieder da !!

Und natürlich fahren die "Neuen" um ayn h gemeinsam mit uns !!

Die Erfahrung müssen wir einfach machen. Der Radkraxl Lutz ist letzte Woche auch ne super Tour gefahren....und der Jörg pitu68 bis zu saynem "Rittberger" auch !!

Also keinen Grund schon vorher das Schwänzlein einzuziehen.

Laßt uns morgen ne schöne Tour fahren. Nach der Tour wissen wir mehr 

@Balu:  Starte doch dayn Tour von Sayn aus (mit uns) und machst nachher die Biege nach F-Kirchen zum Grillen....

@Alle:  In Sayn ist Punk und Burgenfest!!!!!!
also im Park ist morgen ab mittag die Hölle.......besser in Alt Sayn an der Feuerwehr oder der Kirche parken......oder früh genug da sayn......

@Michel: In Mayen fahren einige der Nickeniger SIGler......frag bei den denen noch mal an......ansonsten bis ganz demnäx....!!!


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. September 2008)

lizardqueen schrieb:


> UUUUUh leute eure Franzekenntnisse sind nicht berauschend...erst der Ort dann die Zeit!
> 
> Naturellement(!!!!) je dois aussi réfléchir un peu, *parce que *je parle toute la journée en anglais ou je lis des textes japonais...pas de problémes!





ok ok......du hast gewonnen.....aber:    *par ce que *.............oder ??


----------



## Andreas S. (5. September 2008)

jep,
ist schon ayne Richtung der morgigen Tour geplant?
Kommt von den alten Säcken,außer dir tosche,sonst noch ayner?
Ich werde ausnahmsweise morgen mit dem Auto anraysen.


----------



## lizardqueen (5. September 2008)

Nein...aber habe aus Versehen den accent bei problèmes falsch herum gesetzt...ja verhandel hier schon von seite zu seite rum...würde auch gern mal mit euch fahren, wahrscheinlich schieß ich mich dann auch ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (5. September 2008)

Wenns kayne besonderen Wünsche gibt könnten wir je nach Teilnehmer die allsayts beliebte DreiBurgenTour fahren.

Aber andere Vorschläge sind auch gerne willkommen.
Wenn einige neue Mitfahrer dabay sayn sollten, muß es nicht unbedingt auf die große Wiedschleife gehen.....aber mir isses aygentlich egal...Hauptsache ne schöne Tour durch unseren Westerwald !!


----------



## Andreas S. (5. September 2008)

ich hatte 2 stück Fragen gestellt!


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. September 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich hatte 2 stück Fragen gestellt!



ok aber ich habe in Euro geantwortet....Kurs 2:1....


...der FidelJoe...und Ray...kommen, ....Fliejefischa, Müslimän und xmichel haben affjesacht....der Rest ist auf Tauchstation oder hat Sprechverbot ????!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (5. September 2008)

sehr schön
Wir müssen morgen aber langsam fahren,damit die Tour nicht so schnell vorbei ist!


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. September 2008)

.....hallo TurboBrenner


----------



## lizardqueen (5. September 2008)

Noch sind Remus und ich uns unschlüssig


----------



## Andreas S. (5. September 2008)

hay müsli,
alles fit im Schritt?
wie sieht es morgen aus mit dir?
Wäre schön dich mal wieder zu sehen?


----------



## Andreas S. (5. September 2008)

lizardqueen schrieb:


> Noch sind Remus und ich uns unschlüssig


Wobei?

Wenn es ums radeln geht,dann gibt es nur: Morgen um ayn in Sayn.Da ich auch da sayn werde,wird das Tempo bergauf sowieso langsam sayn.
Ich habe meine hinteren Ritzel alle nach vorne gemacht und die von vorne nach hinten.
Bergauf fahre ich dann 11-42.Das sind fast 4 Kurbelumdrehungen für eine Radumdrehung:


----------



## Andreas S. (5. September 2008)

Autogramme können nur persönlich abgeholt werden!

Fährt der immernoch diese Karren von KennJohn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitu68 (5. September 2008)

moin moin leuts,

also ich sach mal für morgen ab...werd morgen nur ne kleine runde auf dem bike drehen....wünsch euch auf jeden fall viel spass und vielleicht sieht man sich ja abends beim feuerwerk.

cu

j.


----------



## lizardqueen (5. September 2008)

also: remus und ich kommen mit. Habt mitleid mit 2 greenhorns!


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. September 2008)

.....na supi !! ......dann bis moje um ayn am Schloß in Sayn !!

@Jörg: dann fahr doch dayn klayne Runde später, dann kommen wir gemaynsam gegen 1700 h in Sayn an und naschen schon mal eine Kaltschalte....als Vorspeise zum Feuerwerk !!

.......DreiBurgenTour...????.........


----------



## Andreas S. (5. September 2008)

na, das  ist doch prima.Endlich mal ne etwas größere Truppe zusammen.
Und der Fidel kann mir morgen dann noch etwas Technik baybringen,vorallem die Linkskehren müssen geübt werden,.
Kannst du die denn ,Fidel?


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. September 2008)

.....Sulibats online........


hay Ben .......wie gehts im wilden Osten........???????

ich werde dir näxtes Wochenende ganz nah sayn......nähe Magdeburg......wenn du Samstags magst....ne schöne Tour durch die Heide 80 km    200 hm........aber trotzdem schön !!  

auch im Sachsen-Anhalt Fred unter Colbitzer Heide nachzulesen...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. September 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> na, das  ist doch prima.Endlich mal ne etwas größere Truppe zusammen.
> Und der Fidel kann mir morgen dann noch etwas Technik baybringen,vorallem die Linkskehren müssen geübt werden,.
> Kannst du die denn ,Fidel?



Is mir klar das Du keine Linkskehren kannst- wenn mann 15h28min immer rechtsrum im Kreis fährt! Hast bestimmt immer noch nen Drehwurm.

Die Kehren muste Dir schon selbst beibringen da ich morgen nicht in Sayn dabay sayn werde - aber ob Du die nochmal lernen wirst? bist ja auch schon ein alter Sack 

Gruß 
FH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurgFräulein (5. September 2008)

.........na Fidel.......was gibt es denn wichtigeres als mit dem SuperA. und den BrexBachGemsen Samstags zu biken....??........ich habe mich schon morgen auf dich gefreut.!!


----------



## Andreas S. (5. September 2008)

ja,Fidel,du bist gefordert.
Morgen in Sayn sayn.Ist doch dayn Wetter.


----------



## BurgFräulein (5. September 2008)

...genau.....und auf der DreiBurgenTour gibts doch auch jede Menge schöner Trails .......was willst du mehr....??


----------



## paddiee (6. September 2008)

hey leutz,

werde auch gleich dabbay sayn
freu mich schon 

Gruß paddiee


----------



## Andreas S. (6. September 2008)

Na das war doch mal wieder eine schöne Tour,obwohl wir aus zeittechnischen Gründen die 3.Burg nicht mehr geschafft haben.Dann fahren wir beim näxten Mal anders herum und dann passt das scho.
Das bisschen Regen heute hat eigentlich nix gemacht und die Wege ware soweit auch ok.Alles in allem eine schöner Sa Nachmittag.
Die neuen Mitfahrer waren nicht überfordert. 
-Ausnahme: paddiee
der wurde von einem fast 43jährigen mehrfach am Berg stehen gelassen 
paddiee,du hast einigen Nachholbedarf.


----------



## sulibats (6. September 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> .....Sulibats online........
> 
> 
> hay Ben .......wie gehts im wilden Osten........???????
> ...


Hier läuft es ganz gut. Leider steht mein MTB immer noch zu Hause in Vallendar, daher kann ich dich nicht begleiten...sind übrigens auch gute 4h Anfahrt mit der Bahn bis nach Magdeburg 
Außerdem geht esmorgen früh für 'ne Woche nach Stockholm ins Vattenfall Hauptquartier  Der wilde Osten halt...

Macht es gut weiterhin und tretet schön in die Pedale.

Grüße aus Vorpolen
Ben


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. September 2008)

........booooaaaaa.......Feuerwerk zu Ende Kiddys im Bett !!

Mit dem Pitu68Jörg und der EidechsenKönigin und dem  Christian und dem Paddie sayt über einem Jahr....waren heute aygentlich mehr "Neue" Mitfahrer am Start als Stammpersonal......Die DreiBurgenTour (heute 2 1/2 Burgen) hat richtig Spaß gemacht....und ein paar Körner gekostet......aber alle haben sich wacker geschlagen....das Weizen aufm Punkfest hat gekracht und das die EidechsenKönigin noch mit dem Andreas zu mir aufn Hof zum Abspritzen mitgekommen ist.......Respekt........das war ein fayner Zug........das konnte man nach der ersten Tour nicht erwarten........aber schön wars


----------



## Andreas S. (6. September 2008)

hier habe ich noch einige Bülda von meinem 24h Rennen.
Wen es interessiert:

http://de.sevenload.com/alben/mNlD8KA


----------



## paddiee (7. September 2008)

hey hey....

warte ab Andreas....ich werde wieder kommen. Aber denke schon, dass ich am Samstag wieder mitkommen werde, falls sich eine Tour ergibt. Leider dann ohne Thorsten ... 
Werbung im Osten hat halt seinen Preis 

P.S: Ich habe keinen Muskelkater 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. September 2008)

Mittwoch 1700 h kleine FeierabendRunde ca. 25 km und 500 hm..........



1700 h Mittwoch Schloß Sayn ....bitte recht zahlreich..

näxten Samstag kann ich nicht, aber der Müslimän macht nen Super Führer auf ner SuperTour......prima für unsere Fohlen.....40-50 km und 1700h Schicht in Valla......das is doch  was oder ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitu68 (9. September 2008)

@torsten 

werde versuchen am mittwoch ne runde mit zu drehen, sollte ich um 17.00 uhr nich am schloss sayn sayn, einfach losfahren..dann klappts wohl nich


am samstag bin ich auf jeden fall dabei...wo trifft man sich ?


----------



## Focusine (9. September 2008)

Hay,

nix mit Redeverbot - einfach keine Zeit. Im Moment d.u. (dauernd unterwegs).
Melde mich für meinen Teil für kommenden und überkommenden Samstag schon mal ab, weil: Tadaaaaaaaaaa : Fahre mit 2 Salamis (Hochdeutsch: Pferden) nach St. Peter Ording zum häääärrrrrlichen Strandreiten, Radeln rund um die Küste, Pharisäer trinken usw. usw.
Viel Spaß derweil hier...

Lg
Focusine


----------



## Mischbaeck (12. September 2008)

Hi Musli muss morgen leider noch mal aussetzen hoffe das ich nächste woche dann am Start bin!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (12. September 2008)

Hallo Viktor,

also ich bin morgen nicht dabay- ist mir zu naß!

Werde wohl bei Canyon  auf Schnäppchenjagt gehen 

gucksDuhier http://www.canyon.com/service/news_termin.html?nt=155

Gruß
FH


----------



## pitu68 (12. September 2008)

@ müslibrenner:

also ich würd schon mitfahren, werd auch die blutpflaster daheim lassen 

wann ? wo ? wie lange ?

gruss

j.


----------



## pitu68 (12. September 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Rothaut!
> komod: max 3 h denke es werden dann so 40-45 km
> Wenn's nicht gerade aus Eimern kübelt.
> 
> ...




muss jetzt aber nich ums lagerfeuer tanzen...oder ?

alles klar, dann schaue ich morgen mal so gegen 12.00 uhr rein, wie ihr euch entschieden habt.


----------



## Andreas S. (12. September 2008)

moin leutz,
bin gerade vonne Maloche,
Morgen wirds nix mit Sayn und mir.
Letzte Woche wollte keiner ein Autogramm haben,und nu bin ich zickig.
Ist halt so mit den hochgezüchteten Rennpferden
Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## Twiesselmann (13. September 2008)

Andreas hatte Geburtstag - dann mal Alles Gute zum wiegenfeste.
-+-+-+-+-+-+-​
Jungs und Mädels, wie schaut es denn heute aus mit Radeln? Dass die Sonne heute um eins durchkommt, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Aber wenn es nur matschig ist und sonst trocken...dann fahren wir doch, oder?!


----------



## BrexbachG. (13. September 2008)

..........von mir auch ein ganz östliches: häbby Börsdäy........

und näxten Samstag da hoffe ich alle wieder zu  sehen !! ....auch den SuperÄndy....den alten Sack....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitu68 (13. September 2008)

moin moin,

na das wetter sieht ja super aus 

also wenn´s  so bleibt werde ich wohl heute nich mitfahren, ne erkältung kann ich mir zur zeit nich leisten.



@ andreas

sorry, die stehenden ovationen für dein leistungsvermögen hatten wir uns doch eigentlich für heute aufgehoben 

wünsche natürlich nachträglich noch alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## Andreas S. (13. September 2008)

ich Geburtstag?
wußte ich gar nicht,aber trotzdem,Herzlichen Glückwunsch SupaÄndy.
In meinem Ausweis steht irgendwas mit Oktober, so um den 20. herum.
Egal.
Danke für eure Glückwünsche und die Geschenke von euch könnt ihr dann im Oktober abliefern.
Heut Nachmittag bleibts von oben fast trocken.Also rauf auf die Karre und radelt ein paar Kilometer.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## pitu68 (13. September 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Sonst noch jemand am Start?
> Sonst verlegen wir den Start nach Valla.
> 
> 600 m über uns scheint die Sonne!



also wenns nich direkt 600 m hoch geht bin ich dabay. regen hat ja nachgelassen und schmutzig bin ich eh schon 

werd mich dann um 13.00 uhr am schloss einfinden...sonst noch jemand dabay ?


----------



## Andreas S. (13. September 2008)

Na,wie war eure Runde heute?
Das Wetter war jedenfalls absolut ok. Sogar die Sonne hat sich mal blicken lassen.


----------



## BrexbachG. (16. September 2008)

.........ich bin wieder hier.......in unserem Revier.....

Nach 160 einsamen und kalten aber trockenen Kilometern im Osten freue ich mich morgen auf die kleine *Mittwoch - Feierabendrunde ab 1700 h* am Schloß *SAYN*  (für Viktor, nicht B-dorf)..........

und *Samstag hoffentlich mal wieder mit vielen alten und neuen Bekannten ab 1300 h Schloß Sayn *


----------



## Andreas S. (16. September 2008)

neue Bekannte???????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (16. September 2008)

.....ja.......Paddie, Pogomän, Adlerpeter, xmichelx, pitu 68, mike87, lizardqueen, balu, dw77, flyfisher, gammelkind, mischgebäck, Christian, Frank, KamikazeOlaf(neues MTB ist bestellt und ggf. schon da !!!) EsthervanderWerth, Phönix, Jaymano, Karl aus Mülhofen, HardcoreHardy, Focusine, RotwildBänger, SprungMarkus,  Manuel und und und ....jeder muß sich angesprochen fühlen.............................


..... SuperÄndy und Fidel Joe und MüsliPoet, Raymond und  maynerayner....sind doch immer dabbay !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitu68 (17. September 2008)

also wenns passt, bin ich heut um 17.00 uhr am schloss. mal schauen, was die verkehrsdichte auf der autobahn  heut zulässt.

dann bis später, ansonsten wünsch ich euch ne schöne trockene tour


----------



## paddiee (19. September 2008)

yo yo yo..

ich bin aller wahrscheinlichkeit morgen am start!
wäre cool, wenn wir morgen ne tour finden können, bei der ein paar schöne singeltrails oder sowas dabei sind 

Gruß, bis morgen

paddiee


----------



## flyfisher (19. September 2008)

Bin morgen wohl doch dabay.
Wenigstens scheint hier hier ja auch (noch) die Sonne...


----------



## Andreas S. (19. September 2008)

servus,
bin morgen auch dabbay.
Ist der Fidel auch dabbay? Dann könnten wir evtl. von Ooohnessen nach Sayn fahren. 
Wer fährt denn am 3.Oktober (Feiertag) bei der RWW Trophy in Rengsdorf mit?


----------



## Andreas S. (19. September 2008)

ach der Herr sulibats ist on.
Bist du im Lande?
Wäre schön dich mal wieder in unserer Mitte zu haben.


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. September 2008)

......da bin ich doch natürlich auch dabbay....SuperÄndy bring mal den Fotoapparat mit.....bei dem morgigen Kaiserwetter gibts bestimmt ne große Meute, dann können wir ggf. die letzten Kurzhosen Bilder der Saison schießen....

Und heute gibts dann doch noch ein richtiges Geburtstagskind....nein nicht wieder der SuperÄndy, der XmichelX feiert heute saynen 40ten.....herzlichen Glückwunsch......bis morgen !!

@SuperÄndy:   in Rengsdorf bin ich am 03.Okt. auch dabbay !!


----------



## BurgFräulein (19. September 2008)

NNNabend.....kommt denn morgen wieder mal der Mischgebäck ??...und bringt das Gammelkind mit ??....ich glaube die war im Winter bei der Schneeköppeltour das letzte mal dabbay....da wirds doch langsam mal wieder Zeit??....oder.....


----------



## Andreas S. (19. September 2008)

das mit dem Fotomachgerät wird nix,da ich ohne Rucksack unterwegs bin.
Für die Trikottasche ist die Maschine zu groß und zu schwer!!!
Soll der sulibats sein _Gerät_ mitbringen wenn er wieder dabbay ist.
Dann bleiben die langen Hosen solange im Schrank
Schön das unser fliegender Fischer wieder da ist.Er hat bestimmt viel zu erzählen.


----------



## sulibats (19. September 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ach der Herr sulibats ist on.
> Bist du im Lande?
> Wäre schön dich mal wieder in unserer Mitte zu haben.


Ne, ich bin frühestens Ende Oktober wieder in der Heimat und dann ist das MTB bereits in Cottbus  Aber ich muss ja weiter den Thread hier verfolgen damit ich weiss was ich alles verpasse...



> Soll der sulibats sein Gerät mitbringen wenn er wieder dabbay ist.
> Dann bleiben die langen Hosen solange im Schrank


Ähh, dann viel Spass im Winter mit der kurzen Hose, denn so schnell bin ich nicht wieder dabei  Außerdem hab ich meine Kamera mittlerweile auch gegen was fahrraduntaugliches eingetauscht.

Wo hier der fliegende Fischer ins Gespräch gebracht wird. Hab heute diesen Spiegel-Artikel gelesen...vielleicht kann der Flyfisher ja ein paar eigene Anekdoten beisteuern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (19. September 2008)

...mit welchem Bike willste denn im Oktober bei uns radeln?
Bei dir in der Nähe ist doch eine ehemalige Grenze,vielleicht hat da jemand ein Radl vergessen.
Ich werde wohl mein altes Ghost Hardtail wieder fahrbereit machen,um damit im Winter mehr Grundlagen zu trainieren.Ich will näxtes Jahr in Duisburg beim 24h Mtb Rennen angreifen.Ich hoffe das alles so funzt wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## sulibats (19. September 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ...mit welchem Bike willste denn im Oktober bei uns radeln?
> Bei dir in der Nähe ist doch eine ehemalige Grenze,vielleicht hat da jemand ein Radl vergessen.
> Ich werde wohl mein altes Ghost Hardtail wieder fahrbereit machen,um damit im Winter mehr Grundlagen zu trainieren.Ich will näxtes Jahr in Duisburg beim 24h Mtb Rennen angreifen.Ich hoffe das alles so funzt wie ich mir das vorstelle.


Hatte vor im Oktober gar nicht zu radeln. Einen Tag vorher ist die Diplomandenfeier in der FH...ich könnte mir vorstellen dass am nächsten Tag nicht mehr einsatzfähig bin.  :kotz:
Zum Wintertraining bietet sich ja eigentlich ein "das-Rad-das-ich-hier-nicht-nennen-darf" an. Dann kannst du die Intimrasur auch gleich mal auf die Beine ausweiten


----------



## Andreas S. (19. September 2008)

nääää,ich bin doch keine Quietschetucke.
Mit dem Ghost wird es bestimmt auch funktionieren.


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. September 2008)

....von wegen.....im Winter habe ich bereits einige Touren ab Staymel gebucht !! Alpenroder Hütte, Grenzbachtal, Kroppacher Schweiz, Puderbacher Land Tour......da bestehe ich aber drauf !!.......ich hoffe du läßt dich von den MertensRiders nicht zum Alphalt Cowboy mutieren...ich will dich im Wald sehen !!


----------



## Andreas S. (19. September 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ....von wegen.....im Winter habe ich bereits einige Touren ab Staymel gebucht !! Alpenroder Hütte, Grenzbachtal, Kroppacher Schweiz, Puderbacher Land Tour......da bestehe ich aber drauf !!.......ich hoffe du läßt dich von den MertensRiders nicht zum Alphalt Cowboy mutieren...ich will dich im Wald sehen !!



Keine Angst,dich vernasche ich dann zwischendurch


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. September 2008)

......obwohl für so mal auf die Schnelle zwischendurch bin ich mir aygentlich auch zu schade.....


----------



## Andreas S. (19. September 2008)

..nu zick nicht hier rum.
Ich will auch mal wieder hier im Wald herumdüsen.Hab das Pdb Land im Juni das letzte mal unter die Stollen geneommen und in der Kroppacher Schweiz ???? war ich da in diesem Jahr überhaupt schon???
Alpenroder Hütte ist auch schon fast 2Monate her.
Aber die 3500km von letztem Jahr habe ich morgen erreicht.


----------



## Andreas S. (19. September 2008)

was hälst du denn von dem Vergleich in der aktuellen Mountain-Bike Zeitschrift über die beiden Canyons?Teuer gegen günstig.

günstig Nerve AM 5.0 2510km  "deutlicher Verschleiß an Hinterbaulagern

teuer Nerve AM 9.0 1520 km "deutlicher Verschleiß an Hinterbaulagern.

Ich habe das nicht sleber getestet oder erfunden sondern nur das wiedergegeben was in der Zeitschrift auf Seite 53 geschrieben steht.

Was ich nicht glaube das sind die Angaben über den Bremsbelagverschleiß der Formula K18.Die schreiben das sie auf 2510km 6 neue Sätze gebraucht haben.
Ich habe bei meiner K24 bei 2500km immernoch den 1.Satz drauf.


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. September 2008)

.....na da haste dich doch aber bestimmt ein ganz klein wenig gefreut........

...vielleicht war der Testfahrer 150kg schwer und ist nur Querfeldayn gefahren.....??


... mein Nerve xc hat über 4000 km und keine Macken !..das Nerve AM hat 2000 km plus "x" des Vorbesitzers(ca. 1000).....keine Probleme. Und bei dem Hardtail sind die Bremsbeläge der K18 nach 2200 km zum 1.Mal gewechselt......damit bin ich bislang sehr zufrieden.


ps: der Rahmen incl. Lager ist bei allen Nerve AM gleich !! egal ob AM 5 oder AM 9!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (19. September 2008)

naja was solls,das 9er hat ja nur 2700.- gekostet,da kann so ein Hinterbaulager halt schon mal bei 1500km verschlissen sein.voll normaaal!

Was fahren wir denn morgen?Schon einen Plan?


----------



## maik_87 (19. September 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> servus,
> bin morgen auch dabbay.
> Ist der Fidel auch dabbay? Dann könnten wir evtl. von Ooohnessen nach Sayn fahren.
> Wer fährt denn am 3.Oktober (Feiertag) bei der RWW Trophy in Rengsdorf mit?



das klingt ja ganz gut..., hab da oc frei... ich werd versuchen da och dabay zu sein..


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. September 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> naja was solls,das 9er hat ja nur 2700.- gekostet,da kann so ein Hinterbaulager halt schon mal bei 1500km verschlissen sein.voll normaaal!
> 
> Was fahren wir denn morgen?Schon einen Plan?





Mal sehen wer da morgen alles am Schloß ist.

Auf jeden Fall ne schöne Tour bei super Wetter !


----------



## Twiesselmann (20. September 2008)

also ich werde morgen auch dabbay sein - gibt es für die Rengsdorfveranstaltung nen Link zum gucken???

@Viktor: 12.15 Abmarsch?


----------



## BurgFräulein (20. September 2008)

........xmichelx..............* 40*


----------



## BurgFräulein (20. September 2008)

*40*................xmichelx...............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurgFräulein (20. September 2008)

*  40*..................>??????????????




@MüsliPoet:   haste die PC Uhr verstellt ??......wenn nicht kannste ruhig einen Zweit-Job als Bäcker anfangen....die Aufstehzeiten passen schon....


----------



## pitu68 (20. September 2008)

moin moin,

werd mich heut um 13.00 uhr auch einfinden. hauptsach, das wetter hält 

und hab auch vor in rengsdorf die veranstaltung mitzufahren.

@xmichelx

wünsche alles gute zum geburtstag und genuch aspirin für den tach danach


----------



## Andreas S. (20. September 2008)

willkommen im Club xmichelx.Alles gute zum Geburtstag!!
Wir werden heute irgendwo einen Deckel auf dich machen!

@müsli
meine Körner sind noch nicht abgezählt.Ich fahre heute 100km und morgen nochmal 150km.Also kannste dich heut mal für Oppenhausen warmfahren.
Hast dich doch eh nnet für die lange Distanz angemeldet.Oder?


----------



## BurgFräulein (20. September 2008)

@SuperÄndy....erkennt dich dayne Frau noch wenn du die frische Wäsche für dayne Montage-Woche abholst ??


----------



## BurgFräulein (20. September 2008)

[email protected]üsli..........ich dachte "Dichter *am* Lenker"..............




@FidelJoe.......das ist doch dayn Wetter heute......da bisse doch dabbay oda ???


----------



## Andreas S. (20. September 2008)




----------



## Andreas S. (20. September 2008)

wat issn nu mit fidel?
Kommt der auch heute?


----------



## Andreas S. (20. September 2008)

ich fahr jetzt einfach mit dem Radl nach Ohnessen und bin dann zwischen 1215 und 1230  Getränkemarkt.
Dann gehts weiter nach Sayn.
bis später


----------



## Deleted 56720 (20. September 2008)

Hi, 

weis nich ob ichs heut zeitlich schaffe, vielleicht komm ich auch mim Auto nach Sayn oder halt gar net.

@ Andy brauchst am Getränkemarkt nicht zu warten !

Gruß FH


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. September 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weis nich ob ichs heut zeitlich schaffe, vielleicht komm ich auch mim Auto nach Sayn oder halt gar net.
> 
> ...




Hi Fidel..............wenn du auf jeden Fall kommst, warten wir ein paar Minuten länger auf dich......mußt du nur ne Ansage machen bis wann mit dir zu rechnen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (20. September 2008)

wenn ich um 1300 nicht da bin komm ich auch nicht mehr !


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. September 2008)

...so satt, frisch geduscht und die Kiddys im Bett.

Der SprungMarkus hat heute eine Supertour geführt !!

Die ersten 25 km haben mit 900 hm schön reingeknallt.
Zuhause hatte ich 61 km aufm Tacho. Bin auf den Tousie gespannt, das waren bestimmt auch 1300 hm.
Schade das wir uns kurz vor Schluß irgendwie alle verloren haben....das Engerser Feld ist schlimmer als das Bermuda-Dreieck......
Ich hoffe das alle "Neune" von heute gut zuhause angekommen sind.

Geile Tour !! Super Truppe !! Super Führer !!
Sensationelle Stunteinlagen von FidelJoe und Flyfisher!!


----------



## Twiesselmann (20. September 2008)

Die Tour war echt super! Daumen hoch!
Und mit einem schönen Teller Nudeln im Bauch, bis nächsten Samstag!


----------



## sulibats (20. September 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ...so satt, frisch geduscht und die Kiddys im Bett.
> 
> Der SprungMarkus hat heute eine Supertour geführt !!
> 
> ...


Ahhh, ich bin so neidisch


----------



## Andreas S. (20. September 2008)

so,
hab dann mal ausgewertet.
ist ganz schön was zusammengekommen.
Das wäre die Tour für unseren Mann in der Fremdenlegion gewesen.
Das Profil ist an alle Mitfahrer und Verpasser unterwegs.
Ich bin allerdings 180hm mitm flyfisher im Auto gefahren.
Ich fand es einer super Strecke die der sprungmonkey da zusammengestellt hat.


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. September 2008)

.....genau.....das war ein wahres Single Trail Massaker.....!!!Bülda habe ich auch verschickt, müßtet ihr schon haben, schaut mal eure überquellenden Mailboxen nach.....


----------



## Andreas S. (20. September 2008)

so,ich gehe jetzt in die Heia damit ich für die 150km morgen ausgeschlafen bin.Ich denke das es gefühlte 150 km werden.

Wäre doch ein guter Vorschlag für den Müsli. nach Oppenhausen radeln dann die 68 er Runde und zum Schluß nachhause radeln.Dann bist du pünktlich zum Mittagessen daheim.

trotzdem viel Erfolg morgen beim Gallahan.

gn8


----------



## pitu68 (21. September 2008)

wollt mich dann auch mal zurückmelden, bin doch glatt noch gerade so aus dem bermuda-dreieick rausgekommen 

war ne klasse tour, freue mich schon darauf nächsten samstag dann wieder mit dicken waden heimzukommen.


----------



## flyfisher (21. September 2008)

Ja es war wieder lustig mit Euch und die Trailauswahl war Klasse.
Dank an "Rigid-Monkey".

Danke auch für die Bilder.

Ausserdem danke ich meinen Sponsoren, meiner Familie....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (21. September 2008)

...........so "rigid" wie du es magst.......

...............und alles kostenlos............


----------



## Andreas S. (21. September 2008)

Tach Leutz,
habe meine heutige Tour dann auch beendet.
Als ihr alle sicherlich noch bei der Mutti im warmen Bettchen gelegen habt,habe mich mich in eisiger Kälte (gefühlte - 1Mio.Grad) auf mein Bike geschwungen und mal wieder 96km  1455hm in 4:44h                  Schnitt 20,35km/h geradelt.
Allerdings habe ich die gestrige Tour  heute ganz gut gespürt,vorallem an den Anstiegen der 2.Tourhälfte.
Naja egal,er will es ja nicht anders.


----------



## flyfisher (21. September 2008)

Ach Ändie (klingt fast wie "Oh Mandy")

Hat es Dir wenigstens trotzdem Spaß gemacht?

Hast Du Freude verspürt?

Hat es Dich befriedigt?.....


----------



## Andreas S. (21. September 2008)

Ja.
Jaa
Jaaa

Achja,das 29 Zoll war ein Marin


----------



## Andreas S. (21. September 2008)

Wie war es denn heut in Oppenhausen?


----------



## xmichelx (23. September 2008)

Servus,

melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. Und zu aller erst:

DANKE FÜR DIE GLÜCKWÜNSCHE !!!

Aber warum die 40 ????? Bin doch Baujahr 1979 !!! Dann rechnet mal schön 

Oppenhausen war eine tolle Veranstaltung. Aber die Strecke war doch etwas langweilig. Ich hatte zu viel Zeit mir Gedanken über meine Pudding-Beine zu machen. Ohne ordentliches Training ist so ein Rennen einfach nix.  Ich muss einfach wieder öfters bei euch am Start sein. 

Schaun ma mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remus111 (24. September 2008)

servus

bin auch wieder am Rhein...
Wie siehts aus mit heute abend um 1700?

lohnt es sich in sayn zu sayn?

christian


----------



## BrexbachG. (24. September 2008)

Hi Remus,
bin gestern ne klayne Runde gefahren. Kann heute layder nicht....aber Sayn ist immer ayne Rayse wert....



@All:                  *Samstag     1300 h    Schloß Sayn     !!*


----------



## maik_87 (24. September 2008)

Ach ja diesen Samstag bin i och ma wieder dabay......

Is scho was geplant wo es hin geht...??


----------



## Zulualpha (24. September 2008)

Tach Leute, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit für konditionell Mittelmäßig bis Schwache. Ich bin kürzlich von Wittlich nach Kemmenau/Bad Ems umgezogen und kenne hier weder Land noch Leute. Obwohl ich hier direkt am Wald wohne und auch schon ein paar kleine Touren gemacht habe, habe ich noch nicht viel Interessantes entdeckt. So, wer kennt sich vor meiner Haustür etwas aus und würde einem alten Mann die Freude machen und mir mal was anderes zeigen, außer den  5-Meter breiten Waldwege. Ich habe irgendwo von einem Trail um den Römerturm gelesen. Ich hoffe meine Selbstdarstellung war nicht zu deutlich, aber ich will den Kilometerfressern auch nicht die Tour versauen und den Spaß nehmen, bis dann Zulualpha


----------



## Andreas S. (24. September 2008)

@müsli
wie war gallahan?
du meinst hoffentlich nicht mich mit Münchhausen?
je anch deiner Antwort bin Sa dabbay oder nixdabbay


----------



## Andreas S. (24. September 2008)

@zulualpha
wenn du nur bergab rollen kannst,dann bist du bei dem Koblenzer Fred besser aufgehoben


----------



## flyfisher (24. September 2008)

Eine Tour ähnlich des letzten Wochenendes fände ich nett - auch von der Aufteilung her. Die letzten 15km auslaufen lassen, war richtig gut. 

Wir finden eigentlich immer etwas Nettes - auch wenn manche noch Tage dannach darunter zu leiden haben, dennoch alleine "verreckt" ist auch noch niemand.

Denke, ich bin am Samstag dabay (Müsli: was rauchst Du eigentlich so unter der Woche um den "Alltag" zu ertragen?! - Ich gehe fast jeden Tag so um die 2 Std. am laufen oder radln, wenn ich nicht anschaffen gehe - Inhalierst Du an Auspuffen, oder sowas?)

Bin am Samstag wohl dabay mit dem 29er und werde wieder layden.

Neue Interessenten sollten sich durch Sprüche hier nicht abschrecken lassen. 3-4 Stunden auf dem Bikel - mit Pausen - solltet ihr allerdings schon aushalten wollen und können.

Aber: Pünktlich (!!!) um ayns am Schloss muss man sayn, sonst sind alle wech...


----------



## BrexbachG. (24. September 2008)

na das hört sich doch vielversprechend an....dann können wir die Teilnehmerzahl der letzten Woche doch logga toppen !!

*Also 10 sollten es mindestens sayn näxten Samstag um ayn in Sayn !!*

Wettervorhersage: trocken bis 20 Grad 

da brauch kayner wayn...aynfach da sayn um ayn in Sayn.....

Tour je nach Teilnehmer, wenn aynige Greenhorns dabbay sayn sollten gehts etwas "moderater" zu als letzte Woche. Ich denke es wird, wie bisher noch immer, ne schöne, lustige Tour. Manchmal macht auch kilometerfressen Spaß !! ....es lebe die Abwechslung.

Vorschau: 03.Oktober beim Klaus Georg in Rengsdorf....ich bin dabbay !! sonst noch wer ?? wäre schön wenn wir da mit nem ganzen Rudel von BrexbachGemsen auflaufen.....


----------



## Andreas S. (24. September 2008)

ich erkenne mich noch.
dicke wade will Sa auch nach Sayn kommen hab ich gelesen.
Ist denn wieder Berryletten Wetter angesagt?
Ich würde nach langer Zeit nochmal zum Klöppel rauf.

@tosche
der heißt Klaus Görg


----------



## BrexbachG. (24. September 2008)

.....na dann hatten wir ja auch nen Gallahan am Samstag, waren fast die gleichen Daten allerdings mit sehr sehr vielen schönen Singletrails.

@Flyfisher: ...bisse heute ganz schön hart drauf.....

xmichelx, Maik87, Müsli, SuperÄndy, Twiesselmän, remus111, Flyfisher, pitu68 und maynerayner sind 9...... 

Fideljoe ??, Pogomän, Päddie ?? DW77 ??Focusine und Rotwildbändiger ?? Mischgebäck und Gammelkind ??sonst noch jemand ?? Sprungmonkey, Walter ?? Lizardqueen ??.........

Dann wären wir schon 10 !!! na da geht doch noch was......oder.....??

Ich habe gelesen das der Berry auch mal wieder rüberkommt

@SuperÄndy:   Gute Idee, dann können die Tour passend für die Teilnehmer gestalten. 
                    Die DreiBurgenTour will aber auch nochmal kplt. gefahren werden ! Das sind auch nur gut 50 km und ist schön abwechslungsreich.....können wir am Samstag mal ausloten.

Wer ist in Rengsdorf 03 Okt. dabbay ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (24. September 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> na das hört sich doch vielversprechend an....dann können wir die Teilnehmerzahl der letzten Woche doch logga toppen !!
> 
> *Also 10 sollten es mindestens sayn näxten Samstag um ayn in Sayn !!*
> 
> ...



wie gesacht in meim termin kalender in der 03. Oktober in Rengsdorf eingetragen


----------



## BrexbachG. (24. September 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich erkenne mich noch.
> dicke wade will Sa auch nach Sayn kommen hab ich gelesen.
> Ist denn wieder Berryletten Wetter angesagt?
> Ich würde nach langer Zeit nochmal zum Klöppel rauf.
> ...




.....da hat sich das "e" vor das "o" geschlichen............Goerg.....Vielen Dankeschön


----------



## Andreas S. (24. September 2008)

Rengsdorf ist auch für mich vorgesehen

aber am Sa sollte doch der Bergabimwegsteher (mischbäcker) wieder dabbay sayn.Er hat es doch so angekündigt.


----------



## BurgFräulein (24. September 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Rengsdorf ist auch für mich vorgesehen
> 
> aber am Sa sollte doch der Bergabimwegsteher (mischbäcker) wieder dabbay sayn.Er hat es doch so angekündigt.




....wenns Gammelkind auch kommt, bin ich dabbay


----------



## Andreas S. (24. September 2008)




----------



## Andreas S. (24. September 2008)

und der arme sulibats muß im düfen Östen das hier alles mitlesen.


----------



## BurgFräulein (24. September 2008)




----------



## BurgFräulein (24. September 2008)




----------



## Twiesselmann (24. September 2008)

Also ich bin in REngsdorf mit dabbay
Samstag auch - ist doch klar!

@Müsli: Ich glaube, diese Woche wird das nichts mehr vor Samstag - vielleicht Sonntag???Oder Montag???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remus111 (25. September 2008)

nachdem ich gestern allayne (natürlich mit maynem imaginären Freund)  um ayn in sayn war (und Mitfahrer nur im Auto gesehen hab)  werd ich am Samstag auch um ayn in Sayn sayn...

*anschließ*

chris


----------



## Zulualpha (25. September 2008)

Klingt doch recht vielversprechend, Danke für den Tipp, dann werde ich mal den Koblenzer Fred kontaktieren. Übrigens, mein Aufruf sollte auch nicht speziell für Dich sein, sondern mehr für die Allgemeinheit, d.h. ich habe dich nicht als den Mittelmäßigen ausgekuckt sondern einfach nur mal einen Anfang gemacht.


----------



## pitu68 (25. September 2008)

moin moin,

werd mich am samstag auch einfinden. und in rengsdorf simmer dabay.

heut abend werd ich wohl ne kleine trainingsrunde einlegen, so ab 17.00 uhr. bin ich gestern nich zu gekommen. 
sonst noch wer lust ?


----------



## Dicke Wade (26. September 2008)

hallo leute, laß mich morgen mal bei euch blicken. bis 1300 in sayn
Berry


----------



## Andreas S. (26. September 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> Rookies dabay?
> 
> ...



ja! Berry und ich!!


----------



## maik_87 (26. September 2008)

ohh..., dass scheint ja moje ne schöne große gruppe zu werden..... schön schön....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (26. September 2008)

Hallo Leute fals ich mein Fahrrad noch in irgendeiner ecke finden sollte, wäre ich morgen dabbay!
Ein Uhr Sayn, ist ja immer noch alles beim alten!


----------



## Mischbaeck (26. September 2008)

komme allän, der Georg won den Siglern wollte morgen eventl. nach der Schaffe noch vorbeikommen!
wo soll es denn hingehn?


----------



## Mischbaeck (26. September 2008)

Freue mich auch schon endlich mal wieder mit euch zu fahren! Sehe den bis Morje net mehr, da ich morje net auf Schaffe geh.


----------



## Andreas S. (26. September 2008)

schön wer sich da morgen alles zeigen will.
Macht es dann Sinn ,bei so einer großen Truppe, eine Strecke zu wählen, die nicht so technische Herausforderungen hat?
Die "Techniker" von letzter Woche mußten da doch schon einiges warten.
Das ist allerdings nur ein Vorschlag von mir.


----------



## Andreas S. (26. September 2008)

Monrepos war letzte Woche


----------



## Andreas S. (26. September 2008)

von Magura?


----------



## Andreas S. (26. September 2008)

liegt der tosche schon im Bettchen?
Hat wohl Schiss vor der großen Meute morgen!


----------



## BrexbachG. (26. September 2008)

mayn Gott Müsli....du hast das JodlDiplom wirklich mit Bravur bestanden.!!


----------



## Andreas S. (26. September 2008)

kann es sayn das die Socken doch schon im Gärungsprozess waren?


----------



## Andreas S. (26. September 2008)

naaabend brexbach,
hammwa dich wach jemach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (26. September 2008)

ich kenne nur Didi Hallervorden oder Müller Thurgau


----------



## Andreas S. (26. September 2008)

@tosche
weißt ddu denn schon welches deiner Pferdchen morgen zum Einsatz kommt?


----------



## !Ghostrider! (27. September 2008)

hallo Leute,

ich bin relativ neu hier im forum,und komme aus bendorf.
ich habe mich hier einwenig eingelesen und würde gern morgen mal bei euch mitfahren wenn die möglichkeit besteht.
wie sieht denn morgen die grobe richtung aus, km /hm
bin konditionel  zwar nicht ganz so schlecht, aber mein knie macht im moment leichte probleme.
start wäre in sayn, vorm schloss?? um 1300uhr.

gruß andré


----------



## Deleted 56720 (27. September 2008)

Hi,

heut wirds nix mit biken ! brauchst also nicht am Getränkemarkt warten Andreas.

Wenns Wetter passt bin ich in Rengsdorf wieder mit dabbay.

Gruß

FH


----------



## Andreas S. (27. September 2008)

@fidel
guten morgen,
bist du aus dem Bettchen gefallen?Ist doch gar net deine Zeit sich um 0900 im Forum zu melden.Schade das du heute nicht dabbaysayn willst.

@ghostrider
schau einfach mal vorbei.Wenn das eine Knie Probleme macht,dann nimm das anderedas reicht für uns allemal aus.Solange der müsli dabbay ist,hast du nix zu befürchten


----------



## Mischbaeck (27. September 2008)

gemorje also habe gerade was in meiner Garage gefunden, sieht fast aus wie ein Fahrrad.
Denke aber das ich das bis heute Mittag wieder hin bekomme!


----------



## Remus111 (27. September 2008)

moin

ich werd es heut wohl nicht schaffen dabay zu sayn... 
bei dem Geburtstag gestern war das letzte Bier schlecht oder irgend sowas.
Nur nicht das ihr auf mich wartet...

chris


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. September 2008)

.......ich hatte mich beim heutigen Ausritt schon wieder auf die Stunteinlagen vom FidelJoe gefreut.....und dann kneift der wieder

Da müßten wir ja heute mindestens 12we sayn.......ayn dreckiges Dutzend....

@SuperÄndy: will auf maynem Schwarzen noch die 2000 voll fahren....fehlen noch knappe 100....

@All  Tourvorschläge: entweder Köppel (über DogCity,Hilgert,Waldsee)
                                        60 km 1000 hm

                                  oder

                            DreiBurgenTour (Traillastiger als Köppel)50 km 1000 hm

@Remus : du mußt kommen, hab dich beim Dutzend mitgezählt !!....ich hab gestern aufm Betriebsausflug auch mehr genascht als es für heute gut wäre....aber egal da muß ich durch....und ihr auch.....


----------



## BurgFräulein (27. September 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> gemorje also habe gerade was in meiner Garage gefunden, sieht fast aus wie ein Fahrrad.
> Denke aber das ich das bis heute Mittag wieder hin bekomme!




.......kommt das Gammelkind auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (27. September 2008)

Mit der Riesenmeute (deswegen hat der Fidel auch keinen Bock),
Einbeinigen
sowie Mitgliedern anderer Gereatrieabteilungen (konnte mich noch nicht einer bestimmten zuordnen)
bietet sich doch die  60km 1000hm Köppel- Variante an...


----------



## Mischbaeck (27. September 2008)

@ Burgfräulein: Nö das Gammelkind kommt nicht, die ist dieses We in Bayern geblieben!


----------



## maik_87 (27. September 2008)

jap..., der soll sich nich so anstellen hab getern bzw. heut auch bissse lübern durst getrunken un bin dann heut sicherlich auch nich 100% fitt... aber das passt scho...!!


----------



## maik_87 (27. September 2008)

bringt eigentlich jemand ne digiCam mit..... weil bei dem genialen bike wetter kann man doch bestimmt schöne pics machen....


----------



## Deleted 56720 (27. September 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @fidel
> guten morgen,
> bist du aus dem Bettchen gefallen?Ist doch gar net deine Zeit sich um 0900 im Forum zu melden.Schade das du heute nicht dabbaysayn willst.



War heut morgen schon früh im Wald - es geht ja schon wieder aufn Winter zu hab ich mir sagen lassen und da hab ich schnell noch Brennholz gesammelt.
Muss gleich wieder los da warten nochn paar Ster.

Viel Spaß heute - bie der Polonese zum Köppel


----------



## Andreas S. (27. September 2008)

tja,
aus der Köppelpolonäse ist dann doch die 3Burgen Polonäse geworden.
Es waren dann auch nur knapp 990 echte hm,manch einer hatten da schon 1100-1150 gefühlte hm.
Aber eines ist gewiß,Fleischwurscht ist noch besser als Riegel und Gel.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Jammerlappen waren auch dabbay.Der eine hat Knie der andere Achilles und der 3. sogar ein 29".
Es gab sogar welche mit ohne Kondition und einen mit ner halben Gabel.
Ist doch ne verrückte Truppe gewesen.
Außer Müsli und mir nur verrückte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (27. September 2008)

bis die anderen aus dem Quark kommen ist Sonntag.
Ich hab schon geduscht,gegessen,Tochter zur Fete gebracht ,das Rad für morgen restauriert,und den Tousie erstellt


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. September 2008)

.......nabend......

Es sind 6 Pakete Bülda unterwegs ans dreckige Dutzend und an den ayn oder anderen Drückeberger....als Appetithappen .......

Danke SuperÄndy dayn Tousie ist wie immer pronto angekommen.
Danke Tom für legga Fläschwurscht!!!!!

Ich hatte 48 km  aufm Tacho und gefühlte 1100 hm in den Beinen.
Da gehen eure Geräte wohl geringfügig falsch.  Denn heute war ich der Führer....und der hat doch bekanntermaßen immer Recht !!

Der GhostRider hat super mitgehalten....selbst mit aynem Bein.........jederzeit wieder willkommen....du wayßt ja wo du uns findest!!

*Nächsten Samstag nix Schloß Sayn um AYN (für Thomas: ein Uhr oder ayns, ganz ruhig blayben...)

Dafür Freitag 03.Okt.     0930 h  Tennisterasse Rengsdorf  *
50 km Tour mit 1000 hm und ca. 70-100 MTBler.....super Tour, zumindest die letzten Jahre.

@Maik87: nächsten Freitag bitte dann um 0900 h bei mir sayn in Sayn.....Rengsdorf Transport

@SchweißtopfenTom:   probier mal das legga Hachenburger Weizen !..........aynfach genital.....


----------



## Andreas S. (27. September 2008)

Ich habe uns mit 7-10 Mann bei Klaus Görg für die Rww Trophy angemeldet.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (27. September 2008)

War ja ne schöne Tour mit tollen Bülda - von den Pausen - seids auch zwischendurch mal geradelt

Am Hausenborn wo bissel Bikebeherrschung  gefragt war haben die meisten geschoben oder getragen gell Andy   ich muss wohl doch wieder mitkommen


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. September 2008)

....das ist gut, dann sind das mit mit meiner Meldung......dann 15 oder so......


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. September 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> War ja ne schöne Tour mit tollen Bülda - von den Pausen - seids auch zwischendurch mal geradelt
> 
> Am Hausenborn wo bissel Bikebeherrschung  gefragt war habe die meisten geschoben oder getragen gell Andy   ich muss wohl doch wieder mitkommen



Hi Fidel......du hast Recht !! ......Techniker sind Mangelware....du mußt wieder mitkommen......das näxte Mal am Freitag bei den Rengsdorfern......0930 h Tennisterassen Rengsdorf.


----------



## Andreas S. (27. September 2008)

och der fidel ist ja immernoch wach.
Du hast heute wirklich gefehlt.Dagegn war die Tour letzte Woche wie Kindergeburtstag oder Ponyhof.Da waren heute nur die absoluten Cracks auf der Piste.Alle haben ihr Rad bis ins letzte beherrscht.Kein Sturz!Da hättest du etwas lernen können fürs leben.Von der heutigen Tour hättest du noch deinen Urururururururururururururururururrurenkel erzählen können.
_Vorbei!!!!!!!!!!_​


----------



## Deleted 56720 (27. September 2008)

Mach doch nix - es kommen bestimmt noch gaaanzz viele tolle Touren

Freitag bin ich auch in Rengsdorf - wenn der Torsten schönes Wetter mitbestellt hat .


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. September 2008)

....yeah Baby, SuperÄndy Bronson is back


----------



## Andreas S. (27. September 2008)

Bronson ist out,Chuck Norris ist in.
Der hat schon bis zur Unendlichkeit gezählt. 2mal.
Der sortiert schwarze Filzstifte und die nach Farbe.
Der hat nem Pferd unters Kinn getreten.Die Nachkommen heißen heute Giraffe.

Chuck Norris hat mehr Kreditkarten als Max Mustermann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (27. September 2008)

Sind Bergabimwegsteher und pittu schon zuhause?


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. September 2008)

Ich hoffe schon........oder haben die bösen Burschen noch nen Ab*STECHER*in den Club gemacht ???.....na da wird Mama aber böse !!!

Was ist los ? Alles Roger ?  Bülda angekommen ?? Bitte melden !!



OK Ok Ok ....nix Bronson............Chuck  SuperÄndy  Norris..........


----------



## Andreas S. (27. September 2008)

und der arme sulibats besucht unseren Fred regelmäßig.Ich glaub der bereut das jetzt schon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Übrigens hat Chuck Norris meinen Namen angenommen.


die Bülda sin doo!


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. September 2008)

.......und ich hab angenommen, daß du sayne Identität angenommen hast.....


Ich bin sehr gespannt ob der 87erMaik demnäxt ein Neues BenutzerBild hat....das vom RabenTisch...



@SulibatsBen:   ......Junge, komm bald wieder..........


----------



## Andreas S. (27. September 2008)

was war denn heut mit McWadeBerry?Der war ja noch schwächer als bei der BerrylettenTour.Und die issa gar net mitgefahren.Muß der zuhause so hart ran?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der will zum Arzt.Dr.Achilles Fuentes


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. September 2008)

na na na na  laß den Berry mal in Ruhe....wenn der das nicht in den Griff bekommt hat er mit nem steifen zu rechnen !!! und wer außer Berrys BurgFräulein will das schon  ???


----------



## Andreas S. (27. September 2008)

es gibt aber auch schöne Sachen aus Holz!


----------



## Andreas S. (28. September 2008)

ich bin dann mal weg!


----------



## flyfisher (28. September 2008)

War wieder ne schöne Tour mit Euch!

Werde noch die Übersetzung fürs 29er optimieren müssen - oder muss eben mehr Kaft u Ausdauer aufbauen. 
Immerhin konnte ich diesmal auf dem Ding mithalten - sogar ohne Fleischwurstdoping.

Vielleicht bin ich auch in Rengsdorf mit dabay.
Hängt vom Wetter und der Entwicklung hier in meinem heimischen Krankenlager ab.

Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (28. September 2008)

Halli hallo...,

also i hab bis jetz noch kene Bilder bekomm.... Aber alle die gerstern fotos gemacht ham bitte auch an mich schicken.... Die Adresse ist: [email protected]
Danke schon mal im vorraus.., war echt ne super tour gestern...!!

@BrexbachG. ghet klar..., ich werd um 900 in sayn sayn...!!


----------



## BrexbachG. (28. September 2008)

Miste mal dein Postfach aus. Die Bülda kommen alle zurück weil da nix mehr reingeht !!


----------



## maik_87 (28. September 2008)

geht klar..., hab es grad aussortiert...


----------



## Mischbaeck (28. September 2008)

Hallo,
danke für die schönen Bilder! Bin gut heimgekommen, bis zum nächsten mal dann auch wieder Fit!!!


----------



## maik_87 (28. September 2008)

so.., nun hab ich auch alle bilder von euch erhalten....!! Danke danke...., vorallem an Viktor!! Also wenn das Bild nich Weltklasse is..., dann weiß ich ja auch nich!!


----------



## Andreas S. (28. September 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


> so.., nun hab ich auch alle bilder von euch erhalten....!! Danke danke...., vorallem an Viktor!! Also wenn das Bild nich Weltklasse is..., dann weiß ich ja auch nich!!



Das Bild ist schon ok.Wenn du dir jetzt nochn gscheites Rad zulegst....
Das schönste Bild ist vom Müsli NR.m1 019 Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste,dann könnte man maynen,das da jemand ...?!?

Ich hab auch noch was zum angeben:bin heute 105km 1040hm 4:51 std gefahren. Das Wetter war noch besser als gestern.Unterwegs gab es 2 Spießbratenbrötchen und 2 Latte Macchiato und dann noch der letzte Anstieg mit über 300hm :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (28. September 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Das Bild ist schon ok.Wenn du dir jetzt nochn gscheites Rad zulegst....
> Das schönste Bild ist vom Müsli NR.m1 019 Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste,dann könnte man maynen,das da jemand ...?!?
> 
> Ich hab auch noch was zum angeben:bin heute 105km 1040hm 4:51 std gefahren. Das Wetter war noch besser als gestern.Unterwegs gab es 2 Spießbratenbrötchen und 2 Latte Macchiato und dann noch der letzte Anstieg mit über 300hm :kotz:




pff..., zumindest muss i mein Bike nich mit zwei händen halten!!  
achso hab ja noch gar nich meine daten durch gegeben...., also wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren es bei mir komplett gestern 70km und 1478hm.


----------



## taunus biker (29. September 2008)

Hi,

@info 4 Täler Tour am 18.10.2008

Wir treffen uns, in Nassau an der Lahn, um 10.00 Uhr am Bahnhofsgebäude.

Für die Verpflegung ist selbst zu sorgen.

Die Strecke führt vom Bahnhof aus durch Nassau, über den Lahnhöhenweg nach Weinähr. 
Von da aus übern Berg nach Obernhof am Kloster Arnstein vorbei ins Jammertal bis wir an der Obermühle ankommen. 
Dann fahren wir ins schöne Dörsbachtal (Die Mühlen dort heißen lustigerweiße Reifenmühle, Neuwagenmühle) bis zur Brückenmühle.
Jetzt gehts wieder bergauf bis zur Weißler Höhe (456 müM). 
Danach geht´s rasant bergab ins Hasenbachtal. 
Jetzt kommen wir das 2 mal an die Obermühle vorbei und fahren von dort aus ca 1 km wieder zurück bis zur Neubäckermühle.
Von dort aus geht es das letzte mal bergauf nach Singhofen und wieder hinunter ins Mühlbachtal zurück mach Nassau.
Die Tour ist ca. 50 km lang . Werde aber sie noch mal abfahren um genauere Werte zu bekommen.
Hoffe auf rege Teilnahme und schönes Herbstwetter

Gruß Uwe


----------



## BrexbachG. (29. September 2008)

.......wenns Wetter halbwegs paßt simmer da natürlich dabei !!


----------



## maik_87 (30. September 2008)

hey...., kennt jemand noch Renn Termine hier in der Umgebung. Hatte mir ja eigentlich vor genommen dieses jahr an rennen teil zu nehmen... Aber war nich möglich aufgrund meiner Dienstzeiten :-(

wäre euch sehr sehr dankbar

PS.: Amateur Rennen versteht sich


----------



## maik_87 (30. September 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> @maik_87
> 
> Das nächst gelegen "Rennen" ist diesen Sonntag in Büchel.
> Ansonsten siehts duster aus in der näherern Umgebung ist dieses Jahr nix mehr.
> ...




Hmm..., an diesem Wochenende hab i nachtdienst das wird nüscht....
Ahhhh.., kann mir jead die i-net seite zum Appeldoorn übersetzen..,. da wirste ja bekloppt wenn de das liest


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Oktober 2008)

...ist das ein Wetterchen.............aber für morgen Vormittag ist ja trocken angesagt.....und ab mittags max. ein kleiner Schauer...so wie gestern und heute.....

..........................ich habs Bike schon im Auto ! Winterausrüstung ist dabei ! 

Da bei dem Wetter die SunshineRider zuhause bleiben, sind wir, wenn wir alle kommen, bestimmt die größte Gruppe "BrexbachGemsen" !!

@maik87 und ggf. twiesselmän:  spätestens 0900 h bei mir sayn....dann Transport nach Rengsdorf.

Bis morgen !!


----------



## maik_87 (2. Oktober 2008)

aja sicher werd ich 900uhr in sayn sayn.... Jap hab auch scho nach dem Wetter geguckt..... bissel kalt aber da zieht man sich eben wärmer an..


----------



## flyfisher (2. Oktober 2008)

Wenns morgen früh nicht total schifft, das Regenradar nicht zu viel Wasser anzeigt, komme ich auch... wieder mit dem Grünen.


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Oktober 2008)

moin leutz,
ich sehe das geanauso wie fly,allerdings wollte ich schon auf dem Rad anreisen.Sind ja nur 19 km Anfahrt.Das Wetter muß einfach gut werden,da ich am Samstag keine Zeit zum radeln habe.


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Oktober 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hey! Euch allem viel Spaß morgen.
> grüßt mir Klaus. Ich warte auf ihn in Hinnatux.
> 
> Ich will nur Gutes von euch hören..
> ...


Schayss Glaytsichtbrille 


....mit Glaytmittel kennste dich ja besser aus......
.......sind die HolgerAnnetteStuchs aus HG auch widda dabay in HinnaTux.....???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurgFräulein (2. Oktober 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @flyfly:
> I häf ä Kwestschion!
> 
> Welche *Wetterseite* hat den eine verlässliche Porgnose?
> ...




........mayn Gefühl sagt mir die linke...........


----------



## BurgFräulein (2. Oktober 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> schweig Stille, die du da noch nie das Verließ verließ.
> Verdriess mir den Müsli nicht.
> 
> Holde Magd aus der Brex
> ...



.....oh je nur das nicht, der Müsli is doch so ayn holder Wicht.
aber ayner und sonst kayner hat mich je gesehn, 
aus dem Verließ rausgehn,.....der SuperÄndy....aus Staymel.....
aber der tut gar nicht so schön wie du raymen......


----------



## BurgFräulein (2. Oktober 2008)

...........bringt der MischBäcker morgen das Gammelkind mit ...??.


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Oktober 2008)

...aber sonst sayd ihr noch gesund?


----------



## flyfisher (2. Oktober 2008)

@ Müsli:

Wir haben immer Bilder/Karten der Großwetterlage (Hochs/Tiefs/Fronten etc.) die man halt interpretieren können muss, sowie 1-12 St. Vorhersagen für alle möglichen Plätze...

Das Regenradar von wetter.de finde ich immer ganz praktisch für die Bikevorhersage.

Viel Spaß in den Bergen!


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Oktober 2008)

@müsli
 noch soooo platt vom letzten Samstag,das du schon wieder urlaubsrayv bist?


----------



## Klaus Goerg (2. Oktober 2008)

hi Sayner und Rinnen, oder so,
bis morgen, und Müsli, bis die Tage in den Berjen.


Grüße


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub der müsli hat ne Leistungszerrung


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Oktober 2008)

Chuck Norris hat Schulden,bei Peter Zwegert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (2. Oktober 2008)

Als Chuck Norris Frau
die Weihnachtsgans anbrennen lies, sagte Chuck nur: "Kein Problem Baby", und ging in seinen Garten. Er kam 5 Minuten später mit einer lebenden Gans wieder, as sie in einem Stück und als er sie einige Sekunden später wieder rauswürgte, war sie gebraten und die Beilagen waren auch dabei. Als seine Frau ihn fragte, wie das möglich wäre, verpasste er ihr einen Roundhouse - Kick und sagte: "Stell niemals Chuck Norris in Frage!"


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Oktober 2008)

wat willste denn in de Berje?
Nimmste des Radl auch mit?


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Oktober 2008)

*Zurück aus Rengsdorf*

........hab schon die erste Weizen-Kaltschale am Hals...die zischhhhhhhht !!!!

War ne schöne Tour. Hat alles gestimmt. Unser Führer Horst hat uns über alles Wissenswerte entlang der Strecke informiert. Und nen tollen Stunt hat er auch noch gezeigt !!Respekt!!

Mit 7 Mann waren wir die halbe Mannschaft unserer Truppe 
(Mit BrexbachGemsen Trikots hätte das bestimmt ganz schön was hergemacht....)

Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder 

@Viktor: du hast wieder was verpaßt !!

Frank2 hat wieder zugeschlagen......und zwei Mann die Luft aus den Schläuchen gezaubert.....


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Oktober 2008)

......ich hoffe der TurboÄndy ist gut zuhause angekommen.....oder ist der direkt zum Mertens durchgefahren.....


----------



## flyfisher (3. Oktober 2008)

Ja es war sehr nett mit allen und das Wetter war auch gut organisiert!

Bin heute extrem langsam in Gang gekommen und war die erste halbe Stunde kurz davor das Rad in den Wald zu schmeissen und zu laufen - die ganze Woche gar nichts tun und dann bei den Anfangstemperaturen ohne Aufwärmen so´ne Tour machen, naja... Man "lernt nur wenn man S... frisst."

Ein Dank an die "Macher" und unseren Guido, der sich dermassen hingelegt hat, dass der Helm gebrochen ist... Hoffentlich ist er wirklich ok.

Ändie: Waren die anderen wirklich so schnell, oder haben die nur weniger Pausen gemacht?


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leutz,
also wir waren um 1430 zurück am Tennisplatz.Das Tempo war schon ok.Zu vergleichen mit dem Tempo das wir Samstags in Sayn haben.Ein paar Cracks die bergauf fliegen gibts ja immer wieder.Alle Brexbacher hätten in der Gruppe mitgehalten.Hart fand ich den Anstieg von Datzeroth nach Kurtscheid.Der war z.T. richtig steil( ca.17%),matschig, ca. 5km lang .300hm haben wir da erklommen.Mir haben oben ganz schön die Oberschenkel gebrannt.
Die Strecke fand ich wirklich sehr toll.Die Guides haben sich auch sehr viel Mühe gemacht um die Truppen zu bändigen.Sie haben konditionell auch sehr gut mitgehalten.
Ich bin dann um 1437 von Rengsdorf los nach Steimel.Bin noch durchs Grenzbachtal gedüst und war um 1610 zuhause ohne vom bald einsetzenden Regen erwischt zu werden.Zum Schluß hatte ich 101km  1730hm mit nem 17er Schnitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Oktober 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> also wir waren um 1430 zurück am Tennisplatz.Das Tempo war schon ok.Zu vergleichen mit dem Tempo das wir Samstags in Sayn haben.Ein paar Cracks die bergauf fliegen gibts ja immer wieder.Alle Brexbacher hätten in der Gruppe mitgehalten.Hart fand ich den Anstieg von Datzeroth nach Kurtscheid.Der war z.T. richtig steil( ca.17%),matschig, ca. 5km lang .300hm haben wir da erklommen.Mir haben oben ganz schön die Oberschenkel gebrannt.
> Die Strecke fand ich wirklich sehr toll.Die Guides haben sich auch sehr viel Mühe gemacht um die Truppen zu bändigen.Sie haben konditionell auch sehr gut mitgehalten.
> Ich bin dann um 1437 von Rengsdorf los nach Steimel.Bin noch durchs Grenzbachtal gedüst und war um 1610 zuhause ohne vom bald einsetzenden Regen erwischt zu werden.Zum Schluß hatte ich 101km  1730hm mit nem 17er Schnitt.



na da waren wir ja Zeitglaych dahaym !!

Wir hatten unterhalb vom Malberg noch nen Platten und bei Ehlscheid hat unser Führer einen schweren "Untergang" erlebt......dann noch intensive Bikepflege und Maik nach Nauort gebracht.....da wars dann auch so 1615h.


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Oktober 2008)

und wann war Ankunft am Tennisplatz?


----------



## maik_87 (3. Oktober 2008)

hey.., brex.., ddanke fürs heim fahren.... Aber dardurch hab mir noch paar hm gefält... 
Naja iun der sturz sah scho sher krass aus.... un das in seinem alter (soll ja keine beleidigung sein...) Aber trotz alledem hat er och gut mit gehalten....

WAr echt ein super Tag mit ner super tour....der beste 03. Oktober seit langem... 
naja am anfang war mir zwar bissel kalt aber das hatte sich nach dem ersten anstieg wieder gelegt....


----------



## maik_87 (3. Oktober 2008)

danke danke... andy für die tour daten


----------



## maik_87 (4. Oktober 2008)

Na halli hallo..,

also Thorsten ich werd ma die Daten von den Brexbach Gemsen in ne exel Tabelle packen... wayl da sieht das viel schönes aus und och überlichtlicher.....

Ach was ich noch sagen wollt...., wäre echt Weltklasse gewesen wenn wir scho die "Brexbach Gemsen Trikots" gehabtt hätten.., häte bestimmt klasse ausgesehen weil es waren a einige von euch dabay...!!  = schade eigentlich.... 

Naja nächstes Jahr wirds bestimmt klappen mit den Trikots... oder?? 

Ach so nächsten Samstag bin i layder nich dabay...., wayl i da endlich ma an aym rennen teilnehmen werde  Ich hoffe das Wetter spiel dann mit...!?


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Oktober 2008)

.......An alle:..................

*die 4 Schluchten Tour an der Lahn kann kommen.........18.Oktober......[/B]
13:00 h  Start in Nassau Bahnhof !!"


@SuperÄndy
@FidelJoe
@Flyfisher
@Twiesselmän
@Päddie
@Maik87
@GHostRider
@Pitu68
@EidechsenKönigin
@Müslibrenner aber der weiß eh Bescheid
@alle die sonst noch Intersse an mal was anderes Haben   50km  1000 hm nette Leute.....*


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Oktober 2008)

1300 h beim TaunusBiker an der Lahn ...............Nassau Bahnhof 




am 18. Oktober, da sinn alle dabbay !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maik_87 (4. Oktober 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> 1300 h beim TaunusBiker an der Lahn ...............Nassau Bahnhof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich 100% juhu.... freu mich scho.....


----------



## Twiesselmann (4. Oktober 2008)

Also die Vier-Schluchten Tour ist bei mir gebucht.

Hier mein Teil zum Schuck-Norriz Hype in dieser Runde...sehr nett!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NdD54rG9oQA


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Oktober 2008)

...aber vor der 4-Schluchten-Tour erst mal 

*Samstag 11.Oktober**1300 h am Schloß Sayn sayn !!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twiesselmann (5. Oktober 2008)

Ay Ay, 13 Uhr in Sayn dabbay. sayn

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer schönen Tour an die Wied - auch wenn wir da ja mit den Rengsdorfern waren. Aber von Sayn aus ist das ja was anderes...

Bis denn und schafft Euch die Woche nicht müd...


----------



## Remus111 (7. Oktober 2008)

Wie siehts erstmal mit Mittwoch Türchen aus? (7.10.)
Mag nicht allayne fahren...
Wer lust?
Vorschläge in sachen Uhrzeit?


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. Oktober 2008)

Remus111 schrieb:


> Wie siehts erstmal mit Mittwoch Türchen aus? (7.10.)
> Mag nicht allayne fahren...
> Wer lust?
> Vorschläge in sachen Uhrzeit?



Hi Remus.....

Mittwoch ab ca. 1615-1630 h Schloß Sayn......25 km Brex......(wo warste dann am Freitag ....)


----------



## Remus111 (8. Oktober 2008)

war bei den Eltern im Östen...sonst wär ich klar gekommen!

Super dann bin ich heut um 1615 am Schloss.
Muss nur noch irgendwie den Federweißen Kater weg kriegen  aber das schaff ich schon...

dann bis später


----------



## Twiesselmann (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

wie findet ihr die Logos. Ich hab die jetzt mal auf schwarzem Hintergrund gemacht.












Gruß
Ray


----------



## flyfisher (8. Oktober 2008)

Danke Twiessel!

- Ich finde Schwarz/Rot für Mountie-Trikots etwas "hart" - Wäre mehr für "dreckige Farben aus dem Wald" (Ich weiss, alleine für den Spruch werden wir nen neuen Fred ("Thread" - mit "D" - wie Faden!) aufmachen können).

Haste vielleicht noch ne höhere Auflösung vom Logo mit dem ich ein wenig herumpexperimentieren kann?

- Laut Wikipedia: "Gämse" - vor der Rechtschreibreform "Gemse"...
Damit könnten wir natürlich ein politisches Statement zur Rechtschreibreform machen (oder: "Diese Gruppe existiert schon länger!");
unsere grundsätzliche wertkonservative Haltung nach aussen manifestieren; 
oder uns einfach nur als radelnde Legastheniker outen.
(Thema für einen weiteren Fred)

- Was ich richtig gut finde:

"Im Gegensatz zum Rotwild hat die Gämse keine Tränengruben, sondern eine Brunftfeige."
(vgl. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gämse)

- Hat sich das Problem bezueglich speichern des Logos in einem bestimmten Format inzwischen gelöst?


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. Oktober 2008)

....MCFly.....

.....du hast mit der Rechtschreibreform vollkommen Recht. Die BrexbachGemsen gibts mit Aufs und Abs seit den 90iger Jahren,man muß abwägen ob man den Namen (als Eigennamen) abändert....oder halt nicht....ich denke da auch an : Weißenthurm.....wurde das jetzt geändert??
Weissenturm ?????....und den Friseur muß man doch auch nicht zwingend Frisör nennen ??.....da derzeit aber alle anderen BrexbachGemsen aus der Gründerzeit Bikemäßig "offline" oder zumindest "stand by" sind würde ich mich einer 2/3 Mehrheit auch geschlagen geben......oder wir lassen die Gemsen Gämsen sayn und machen was Neues :

BrexbachGäng              (engl. Gang mit ohne Ä) ....hätte aber das Ä von den Gämsen.....

@Ray  ......mit dem Logo, der Schrift, Schriftart und Farbe werden wir noch ein Wenig experimentieren......Formate konvertiert ??


----------



## flyfisher (8. Oktober 2008)

"Gämse" heisst es seit 1998 zumindest rechtschreibetechnisch.
"Gem" heisst im Englischen ja auch Edelstein und überhaupt, fiel mir das nur so ein, weil ich es selbst nicht genau wusste...
BrexbachGemsen ist schon sehr recht.

Ein Logo in höchstmöglicher Auflösung in meinem Postfach würde mich dennoch sehr freuen. Ich habe da seit längerem noch eine Idee.

Wieviele/welche Farben dürfen es denn laut Trikotfirma überhaupt sein. (Für den Standardpreis)?


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. Oktober 2008)

flyfisher schrieb:


> "Gämse" heisst es seit 1998 zumindest rechtschreibetechnisch.
> "Gem" heisst im Englischen ja auch Edelstein und überhaupt, fiel mir das nur so ein, weil ich es selbst nicht genau wusste...
> BrexbachGemsen ist schon sehr recht.
> 
> ...



Zwei Farben, zusätzlich weiß als Schriftfarbe möglich,
ich hatte bei BioRacer schon mal mit den ZweiFarb Mustern gespielt....hab da schon einige Ausdrucke....können wir ja am Samstag nach der Tour bei mir mal kurz anschauen.

http://www.bioracer-scanpackages.com/Deutsch/Prodesigns/cycling.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twiesselmann (8. Oktober 2008)

@fly: Also das Logo vom Schloss habe ich von der Seite von Sayn rauskopiert - die Auflösung ist so la la. Vielleicht sollten wir die "Sayner" mal anmailen - die geben uns das Logo doch sicher. Ich mach das morgen mal - ruf die mal an. Ansonsten kann ich Dir die ganzen Datein mal schicken und Du kannst dann Deinen Vorschlag mal auf die Seite posten... Je mehr, desto besser!

Ich finde wir sollten bei der alten und wahren Rechtschreibung bleiben - alternativ könnten wir auch noch den Schriftzug in Sütterlin setzten. Das zeigt gleich unsere Verbundenhiet zu Kaiser und Vaterland. Schließlich war Wilhelm II. ja auch sehr sportlich- Kieler Woche uns so - oder geht das zu weit???

@Brex: ich kann das ganze in Photoshop konvertieren - kein Problem. Würde dann anbieten, das ich das "Sieger"-Logo letztlich konvertiere.


----------



## flyfisher (8. Oktober 2008)

-


----------



## flyfisher (8. Oktober 2008)

Twiessel, ja! 

Wir verstehen uns!

Jetzt, wo ich die möglichen Designs gesehen habe, muss ich meine Idee allerdings noch etwas überdenken.


----------



## Twiesselmann (10. Oktober 2008)

Mädels - wie schauts aus am Samstag - dreizehnhundert am Castell du Sayn avec les velos? 

Gibt es schon eine schnuckelige Strecke?


----------



## Warpspinne (10. Oktober 2008)

schöne Logos  kann man bei eurem Club/verein da iwe beitreten? hab nämlich keine lust immer alleine zu fahren


----------



## maik_87 (10. Oktober 2008)

aja sicher kanste mitglied wrden ich schick dir dann meine kontodaten für die aufnahme gebühre un dann kannste am samstag mit fahren...!! 

Ne ne ne.., kannst gern mit fahren neue gesichter sinn immer erwünscht...!! Einfach am Samstag um ay in sayn (13:00Uhr vorm Schloss in Sayn)...!! Wir starten da jeden Samstag...!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twiesselmann (10. Oktober 2008)

Also der Mitgliedsbeitrag wird individuell erhoben und ist für 10 Jahre im Vorraus an jeweils alle anderen der Gruppe zu zahlen ;-)

Oder aber: Samstag einfach am Schloss sayn...


----------



## Warpspinne (10. Oktober 2008)

kann ich auch in Bierkästen zahlen*gg* ne mal sehn am Samstag. Muss mir erstma kondition anradeln sonst bin ich euch nurn klotz am Bein.


----------



## maik_87 (10. Oktober 2008)

ach quatsch.... komm einfach vorbei....


----------



## Warpspinne (10. Oktober 2008)

oki *g* wolang gehtsn?


----------



## maik_87 (10. Oktober 2008)

naja...., dass is sehr unterschiedlich und kommt drauf an wie viele leutz kommen. Dementsprechend wird das meißt recht spontan am schloss entschieden.....


----------



## paddiee (10. Oktober 2008)

hey ho,

bin auch am samstag am start und dem anschein nach ist uns der wettergott auch hold. Bin wiedereinmal für knackige Singeltrails 
Komme dann auch mim Alu-Schwein

Greetz paddiee


----------



## Warpspinne (10. Oktober 2008)

jo knackige singletrails runter kay da gehts aber hoch woa ich hab so schiss das ich abgurke und mich blamiere^^


----------



## maik_87 (10. Oktober 2008)

Eben eben...,kannstdich jederzeit ausklinken wenn es wirklich nich mehr geht un da brauchste dir kene sorgen machen das de dich blamiert hast!! Übung macht den Meister un jeder hat ma klein angefangen von daher.... komm vorbay... 

Ich bin moje och dabei das mit dem "rennen" is daran gescheitert das ich nich wusste wie i da hin komm...


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. Oktober 2008)

...hallo ihr LadyBoys....

.....mal sehen wer da alles morgen am Schloß erschaynt....

Eine Traillastige Anfahrt zum Köppel wäre denkbar....oder wir fahren über Stromberg-Siedlung-Sayntal- Maischeid-Dierdorf-und da zeigt uns der Fliejefischa MCFly sayne Heimat-Trails........schau mer ma......

Wo steckt aygentlich der SuperÄndy ??....der hält sich verdächtig bedeckt....da heckt bestimmt wieder was aus..

@...warp......Aynfach vorbay kommen, mehr als blamieren kannst dich nicht


----------



## maik_87 (10. Oktober 2008)

Oh man.., hab scho gedacht du meldest dich hier gar nich mehr zu Wort.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (10. Oktober 2008)

Bin vermutlich morgen layder nicht dabay wegen argem Schnupfen - Die Tour würde meinem Imunsystem den Rest geben.

Vielleicht bin ich ja auch morgen Früh auf wundersame Weise genesen und dann um aynS ins Sayn...


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. Oktober 2008)

.....bei dem Wetter hat der FiedelJoe doch bestimmt auch ayne Idee.....oder......????


----------



## BurgFräulein (10. Oktober 2008)

.....was is denn aus der Lizardqueen geworden.......und der Focusine......und dem Gammelmischa und Gammelkind......??

Morgen ne schöne 50er Runde bei schönstem Herbstwetter !!! Worauf soll man noch warten...???? .....besser wird nimmer.......!!!!!

Wäre schön den xmichelx und den pogomän nochmal zu sehen.....

Nächste Woche an der Lahn wird wohl die Eifelcecil am Start sayn...schau mer mal.....


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Oktober 2008)

naabend leutz,
bin auch wieder da.,allerdings morgen nix um ayn in sayn.
Fahre morgen mit dem anderen Haufen wahrscheinlich an die Sieg.
Näxten Sa. bin ich auch nicht dabbay,da Arbeit ansteht.
@spider


> Muss mir erstma kondition anradeln sonst bin ich euch nurn klotz am Bein.


mach dir darüber kayne Gedanken.Wenn ich überlege wie oft der tosche schon "Klotz am Bayn" war und trotzdem immer und immer und immer wieder kommt!?

So, nun trääniert ma schön.


----------



## Warpspinne (10. Oktober 2008)

ich kann moje net..aber ihr fahrt ja noch öfters


----------



## Twiesselmann (11. Oktober 2008)

So so, super andy seilt sich ab und gibt sich nur noch mit den profis ;-) tz tz tz
Aber bitte... 

Ich würd mal sagen, nicht zum Köppel. Da waren wir doch scho so oft.

Ist Müsli noch in Urlaub oder wieder dabbay???


----------



## BurgFräulein (11. Oktober 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> naabend leutz,
> bin auch wieder da.,allerdings morgen nix um ayn in sayn.
> Fahre morgen mit dem anderen Haufen wahrscheinlich an die Sieg.
> Näxten Sa. bin ich auch nicht dabbay,da Arbeit ansteht.
> ...




........da bin ich aber tief bestürzt.......das du uns wegen so ein paar lauwarmen Asphalt-LadyBoys sitzen läßt.......................du bist doch mayn SuperÄndy !!


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. Oktober 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> naabend leutz,
> bin auch wieder da.,allerdings morgen nix um ayn in sayn.
> Fahre morgen mit dem anderen Haufen wahrscheinlich an die Sieg.
> Näxten Sa. bin ich auch nicht dabbay,da Arbeit ansteht.




Mensch SuperÄndy !!!  Es ist Samstag !!!....nicht Sonntag  !!!


*Samstags um ayn immer in Sayn sayn !!!!!nix mit Schmuddelkinder an die Sieg.....Samstags Sayn !!!!!*

Du bist gerade dabbay ganz viele Leute die dich wirklich mögen zu enttäuschen..............und die SIGler haben nicht zuletzt für dich die Lahntour auf 1300 h Start verlegt.....und dann Oarbeit vorzuschieben um mit den Ladyboys ne Runde Asphalt an der Sieg zu lutschen.....

Mensch wird wach !! Wir lassen dich nicht aynfach kampflos ziehen....

Wir rufen dich alle ganz Laut :


*SSSSuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuperÄnnnnnnnnnnndyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!

**komm zurück**.!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Oktober 2008)

moinmoin,
also,
ich fahre nicht wegen irgend welcher Leute in der einen oder anderen Gruppe mit.
Ich habe mir für näxtes Jahr etwas vorgenommen und dafür kann ich nicht nur im Wald die Berge hochkraxeln und die Singletrails herunterschieben.
Matsch hatte ich in dieser Woche mehr als ihr euch das vorstellen könnt.

Außerdem gibt es andere Personen die nur laaaaaaaabern und sich noch nie haben sehen lassen

Und wer mich kennt der weiß, das ich keinen Grund für irgendetwas erfinde.Wenn ich arbeiten schreibe dann ist das auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (11. Oktober 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> moinmoin,
> also,
> *ich fahre nicht wegen irgend welcher Leute in der einen oder anderen Gruppe mit.*Ich habe mir für näxtes Jahr etwas vorgenommen und dafür kann ich nicht nur im Wald die Berge hochkraxeln und die Singletrails herunterschieben.



....das habe ich aber gehofft!!!!.........


----------



## Twiesselmann (11. Oktober 2008)

@supaändy: was hastn Dir vorgenommen? TransAlp? TourdeFrance? 24Stunden-Rennen in 12 Stunden schaffen??? Bin neugierig.


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Oktober 2008)

ich will damit sagen das ich sowohl mit den aynen als auch mit den anderen fahren will.
......achso,bisher wollte nur der müsli ne Autogrammkarte von mir


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Oktober 2008)

Twiesselmann schrieb:


> @supaändy: was hastn Dir vorgenommen? TransAlp? TourdeFrance? 24Stunden-Rennen in 12 Stunden schaffen??? Bin neugierig.



jep,nur die Reihenfolge stimmt nicht ganz


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. Oktober 2008)

........siehste dann is ja Gut....*Samstags in Sayn *,Sonntags AsphaltBoys



bis nachher !!!


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. Oktober 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> jep,nur die Reihenfolge stimmt nicht ganz





Dann wird der SuperÄndy zum




*SupraÄndy  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (11. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Twiesselmann (11. Oktober 2008)

@supraÄndy: Wie schnell seit ihr denn unterwegs auf Euren Drahteseln (ein schönes Wort aus alten Europa-Hörspiel-Zeiten!!!) und wie viele km schrubbt ihr so?


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Oktober 2008)

70 - 100km mit nem 22-24er Schnitt ca.1000hm


----------



## Remus111 (11. Oktober 2008)

jetzt hab ich extra mehr zu essen eingepackt damit ich mich beim andy fürs letzte mal revanchieren kann, jetzt kommter nicht...pft


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Oktober 2008)

ich stehe sowieso auf Fleischwurscht mit Spießbratenblödchen.
Pack das Zeug wieder aus und zeig dem tosche heute mal wozu du fähig bist.
Kette rechts und vollgas.

Viel Spaß heute !


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

das war heute eine super Tour bei SupraWetter !!!

Layder sind uns Ghostrider und Remus111 in den Wirren des Isertals verlorengegangen...wir sind nochmal zurückgefahren....kayner mehr zu sehen, ich denke die sind eine Auffahrt zu früh auf die Höhe gefahren.....nicht beim Fischweiher.....da wir kayne HandyNr. hatten konnten wir layder nicht mehr anfunken......das näxte mal passiert das nicht mehr !!!!

Hoffe alle sind gut zuhause angekommen.

Wo war aygentlich Maik87......????.........wir hatten bis 1310 h gewartet...????

*Bis näxte Woche Samstag. Dann nix Sayn, sondern um *
*13:00 h am Bahnhof Nassau sayn. *

die berüchtigte 4 Schluchten Tour der SIG......bitte beachten: Berrylettenpflicht !!

Wegen Transport bitte hier kurzschließen.


----------



## Remus111 (11. Oktober 2008)

wir hatten eine kleine Zwangspause weil Ghostriders Kette verklemmt war und dann haben wir leider den Anschluss verloren.
Sind erst hoch zur Kläranlage von Anhausen, haben uns geeinigt, dass ihr da sicher nicht durch seid und sind dann wieder runter und ne andere Auffahrt hoch...die aber an einem Wildschweinfutterplatz endete 

Dank Garmin kamen wir wieder auf den richtigen Weg und sind dann zum Golfplatz und von da in richtung Heimat.

Hoffe euch hat das Zurückfahren nicht soviel Zeit/Kraft gekostet.Danke für den Versuch uns wieder einzufangen  

Was stand bei euch am Tacho am Schluss?
bei mir/uns warens 55,5 km 992 hm

Aber auf jedenfall ein Lob an den (nicht gestürzten) Führer war ne klasse Tour!


----------



## maik_87 (11. Oktober 2008)

Halli hallo..., SOOOOOORY... mir is was dazwischen gekomm... un hab layder nich mehr hier beschayd gesagt......
Aber nächsten Samstag bin ich of jeden Fall dabay.... kann kommen was wolle...!!
Könnt ich bay DIR mit fahre Thorsten.... dann begleich i och mayne schulden bay dir...!!


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. Oktober 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Könnt ich bay DIR mit fahre Thorsten....





gebont.........1200 h bay mir zuhause !!

@Remus111:   52 km und gefühlte 1000 hm......


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Oktober 2008)

97km  1020hm  23,1 km/h Schnitt bei gaylem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twiesselmann (12. Oktober 2008)

also die Tour war echt super - auch wenn ich früher wegmusse. Wieviele Berge habt ihr noch genommen??? Nächsten Samstag bin ich dabbay.

thorsten, kannst Du dann über V'dar fahren und mich am Bahnhof aufgabeln - dann fahr ich mit auto hinter euch her.

schönen regenerativen Sonntag


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Oktober 2008)

Tach,
heute war WW Steig von Dreifelden nach Westerburg an der Reihe.
101km,20,3 Schnitt, 1100 harte Höhenmeter


----------



## Deleted 56720 (12. Oktober 2008)

Seids die Strecke also 5x abgefahren - sind doch grad mal 20km von Dreifelden nach Westerbursch
respeckgt


----------



## DW77 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Ihr's

werde mich wohl abmelde  müssen bis anfang Dez. Da meine Freundin und ich umziehen und in dem Haus ne menge zu tun gibt. Daher werde ich es wohl Samstags nicht schaffen. wünsche euch aber weiterhin viel spass 



@Andy Ziele sind sehr wichtig meine nächsten Etappen  sind am 25.7.09 in Davos und am 16.08.09 in Wiesbaden.

so bis dann mal werde den fred hier weiterhin verfolgen 

schönen Abend noch
mfg

dirk


----------



## BrexbachG. (13. Oktober 2008)

Twiesselmann schrieb:


> Nächsten Samstag bin ich dabbay.
> 
> thorsten, kannst Du dann über V'dar fahren und mich am Bahnhof aufgabeln - dann fahr ich mit auto hinter euch her.
> 
> schönen regenerativen Sonntag





ok. gegen 1210/1215 h Bhf - Vallara


----------



## Remus111 (14. Oktober 2008)

Wie siehts mit einer Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch aus?
*Thorstenanguck*


----------



## maik_87 (14. Oktober 2008)

Remus111 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit einer Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch aus?
> *Thorstenanguck*



also ich wäre auch dabay... wenn nüscht dazwischen kommt...!


----------



## Remus111 (14. Oktober 2008)

ich meineszeichens Student (in Semesterferien) richte mich da nach den Abfahrtswünschen der arbeitenden Gesellschaft.Also immerher mit Uhrzeitvorschlägen.


----------



## BrexbachG. (14. Oktober 2008)

Remus111 schrieb:


> ich meineszeichens Student (in Semesterferien) richte mich da nach den Abfahrtswünschen der arbeitenden Gesellschaft.Also immerher mit Uhrzeitvorschlägen.




Aufgrund der Wettervorhersage.....heute trocken.....morgen Regen......

werde ich *heute gegen 1600 h am Schloß Sayn *starten....25 km Brex.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (14. Oktober 2008)

das is doch jetz albern...!! Weil ich heut nach Koblenz fahre und sicherlich nich vor 19 uhr da höme bin...


----------



## BrexbachG. (14. Oktober 2008)

........der ChristianRemus ist mir eben im Wald entgegengekommen......


----------



## Remus111 (15. Oktober 2008)

und mir ist der BrecksbachThorsten entgegen gekommen 

Maik ich fahr heut trotzdem wenns nicht so megamäßig schüttet...

was für ne Uhrzeit würde dir denn so vorschweben?


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Oktober 2008)

Falls es sich noch nicht rumgesprochen hat, am Samstag nix Sayn, sondern




*1300 h am Bahnhof Nassau sayn !!!*


Alle Fahrgemeinschaften organisiert ?? Ich nehme Maik87 mit. Wir treffen den Twiesselmän kurz nach 12 h am Bhf Valla und fahren Konvoi nach Nasssau. Müsli ist auch dabei Oder ??

Was ist mit Remus ?  Ghostrider  ?  FidelJoe  ?  Flyfisher  ?  xmichelx  ?  mischbäck ??  Rotwilderer und Focusine  ???  KamikazeOlaf ????
Pitu68 ?????  Sprungmarkus ?????  Paddie  ??  noch jemand vergessen ??

Der SupraÄndy is off Oarbeid.

Bis Samstag !! in Nassau...

..wird bestimmt ne schöne Tour....der Taunusbiker will sogar ne Verpflegungsstation einrichten, den Führer machen und zu guter letzt noch eine Abspritzmöglichkeit für die Bikes und Biker besorgen Respekt


----------



## Remus111 (15. Oktober 2008)

Stichwort Mitfahrgelegenheit: kann ich mich bei jemanden im Auto mit einnisten? 

Wie schauts bei Dir aus Twisselmähn? Besteht die Möglichkeit mich noch bei dir anzuschließen?


----------



## Twiesselmann (16. Oktober 2008)

@Remus: Zwei Räder in nen Corsa wäre eine echte Herausforderung. Aber das müßte klappen, wenn wir die komplett zerlegen (nur die Laufräder ab). Das kriegen wir schon hin. Wo müsste ich Dich eigentlich aufgabeln?

@Müsli: Bist Du auch dabbay? 

Ich werde mal meinen Fotoapp mitnehmen - auch wenn der bisschen sonderbare Bilder macht - was nicht immer am Motiv liegt ;-)

Klingt aber alles gut: Führer - Verpflegungstation und Abspritzmöglichkeit - mann, was will Mann mehr ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (16. Oktober 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> Falls es sich noch nicht rumgesprochen hat, am Samstag nix Sayn, sondern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider können wir bei der Tour nich dabay sayn. Hört sich aba tooootal toll an. Der Rotwilderer muss aaabeiten und ich pflege mal wieda meine Bandscheibe....

Wünsche viel Spaß auf jeden Fall...


----------



## Remus111 (17. Oktober 2008)

meinst du das kriegen wir wirklich hin Twissel? 

Hab eigntlich versucht der Schwiegermama die Karre auszuspannen nur die ist noch bisschen unentschlossen ob sies jetzt brauch oder nicht 

Hoffe das stellt sich noch im laufe des Tages raus.

Falls ich doch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit brauche; ich kann eigentlich überall hinkommen.(nur nach Valla kenn nich keinen Weg ausser B42 und das is schlecht mit dem Rad )

Was schlägste du vor? Sayn?Bendorf?


----------



## Twiesselmann (17. Oktober 2008)

Also ich kann auch nach Bendorf kommen - wobei die B42 wunderbar zu fahren ist ;-) mach ich ja auch immer nach den Touren samstags.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (17. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn alles glatt geht bin ich morgen auch am Start.
Hab dann auch noch nen Platz aufm Dach frei.
Wenn da also noch Bedarf besteht einfach melden.


----------



## Remus111 (17. Oktober 2008)

Das wäre natürlich spitze Ghost wenn ich bei dir noch mit könnte, dann muss Twissel da nicht rumtun und nach Bendorf kommen bzw. nicht 2 Räder in nen Corsa quetschen 

Sollen wir uns dann bei dir in Mühlhofen treffen?


----------



## Twiesselmann (17. Oktober 2008)

okay - dann zwölfhundert Treffen am Bahnhof Vallendar - 

was ist denn mit MÜSLI? Bist Du noch in Urlaubslaune?


----------



## schnellejugend (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder an. 

Komme mit dem Zug, das dürfte mit dem Treffpunkt dann ja ganz gut passen.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (18. Oktober 2008)

Remus111 schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich spitze Ghost wenn ich bei dir noch mit könnte, dann muss Twissel da nicht rumtun und nach Bendorf kommen bzw. nicht 2 Räder in nen Corsa quetschen
> 
> Sollen wir uns dann bei dir in Mühlhofen treffen?



Ja ist wohl am besten wenn du nach Mülhofen kommst. An der Ecke Engerserlandst./ Hüttenstr. ist ne Pizzaria (Leonardo) so gegen 1130uhr.
So das wir Pünktlich um 1200 in Valla sind.


----------



## Remus111 (18. Oktober 2008)

ok super dann bis nachher.


----------



## schnellejugend (18. Oktober 2008)

Entschuldigung, daß ich mich weder richtig verabschiedet noch gebührend bedankt habe: ich wollte keinen Zug durchlassen. Es hat dann auch gut gepasst. Ich bin angenehm ermüdet (= liege jammernd auf dem Sofa).


Es war eine Supertour. Vielen Dank fürs guiden und dann auch noch den lecker Kuchen. Sowas habe ich noch nie erleben dürfen.

Dafür 3 dicke .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (18. Oktober 2008)

.....da schließe ich mich gerne an !! Super Tour....Danke dem Taunus-Führer...und auch ein dickes Lob und Dank an die TaunusBikerFrau ! Super Idee mit der Verpflegungsstation...werden wir jetzt öfter drauf zurückgreifen....nochmals vielen Dank....hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht

Das Einzige was es zu bemängeln gab:

Der Pansenfresserbesitzer der seinen Drecksköter(muß ne Dogge oder zwei gewesen sein) in den Grünstreifen neben meinem Auto hat kacken lassen....

ich hatte ne 40 cm "Bremsspur" im Profil......und dann im Auto......so ein Scheiß !!............


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Oktober 2008)

naabend,
sayd ihr nur zu zwayt gefahren oder warum meldet sich sonst kayner?
Wahrscheinlich sind die anderen noch unterwegs.


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Oktober 2008)

@hangschieber
du hast Post


----------



## maik_87 (18. Oktober 2008)

na halli hallo....

Das dicke Lob an die TaunusBikerFrauen gibt es auch von mir! War echt ne Weltklasse Idee mit der Verpflegungsstation.. kam mir sehr gelegen...

Die Tour war och klasse vorallem hat das wetter super mitgespielt! Naja über den Untergrund lässt sich strreiten ob der gut war ....

Ach so was ich noch sagen wollt is....: Super Andy wenn de ma wieder bock hast of Waldwegen zu fahren kannste ja nächsten Samstag um 1300 in sayn sayn...!! Wenn de noch weißt was das is.....


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Oktober 2008)

schaumama,
erst wird morgen etwas gefahren dann wird ne Woche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und dann


----------



## Twiesselmann (19. Oktober 2008)

ne waren noch ein paar mehr dabbay. War echt ne super Tour und schöne Strecke und vor allem die Verpflegungsstation!

Danke noch mal an die Bäckerinnen... Wer macht das denn nächsten Samstag - Freiwillige vor ;-)


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo *Supra-Ändy ltd.*, da hast du schön was verpaßt !!

Knackige Staygungen, schöne matschige Trails und 13 nette Herren plus Dame !!!


----------



## Remus111 (19. Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir ein Lob an die Organisation! Hat echt spaß gemacht.
Nur laut meinen Beinen hatte die Strecke irgendwie 20 km mehr und 500 hm mehr...aber naja wie gesagt klasse! 

Freue mich schon auf die Fotos vom Viktor bzw. den (überhauptnicht gestellten) Fim 

Ich versuche auch das Höhenprofil sowie die Bilder, die ich gemacht hab der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Muss nur heute erstmal wieder in die Tiefen Bayerns reisen...


----------



## !Ghostrider! (19. Oktober 2008)

Ja, auch ich kann mich den andern nur anschließen.
War ne schönen Tour mit Top Verpflegung!!
Also danke an die Planer! 
Werde mich jetzt mal dransetzen und die Daten auswerten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (19. Oktober 2008)

Tach,
wat issn mit Tousie?Will doch wissen was ich ???verpasst??? habe.
Ich lese hier und bei den Siglern nur tolle Strecke,tolles Wetter und SuperVerpflegung.Habt ihr euch nur für ein Kaffeekränzchen in Nassau getroffen?

Ich habe heute 122 km,1080hm in 5:09 std bei herrlichem Wetter mit nem halben Riegel,1Nußecke von der Tanke und 1,5l Getränk bestritten.

Denkt bitte alle daran das ich morgen Geburtstag habe.Ich bin zwar erst am Freitag wieder zuhause,aber Geschenke können trotzdem abgegeben werden.
Überweisungen von 4-stelligen Geldbeträgen sind auch möglich.
Wie alt?
40c.


----------



## taunus biker (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi
Hab einen  Kleine Tourbericht von der 4-Tälertour auf die Seite von der Sig geschrieben.
Bedanke mich für die Teilnahme hat Spaß gemacht.
Nächste mal komme ich dann auch zu euch wenn es von der Zeit aus klappt.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## !Ghostrider! (20. Oktober 2008)

So hier mal der Versuch die Tourdaten zu zeigen. 
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/0/2/1/2/_/large/lahntour3.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/0/2/1/2/_/large/lahntour4.JPG
So scheint ja zu gehen.
Hab die anderen Daten im Fotoalbum gespeichert.


----------



## Twiesselmann (21. Oktober 2008)

Hier kommen die rassanten Fahrten der vergangenen 4-Täler-Tour.
Danke @Müsli für die Kameraführung...

<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M2jkgD7DSg0"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M2jkgD7DSg0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>


----------



## Twiesselmann (21. Oktober 2008)

Hier das Video:
[YT="<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M2jkgD7DSg0"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M2jkgD7DSg0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>"][/YT]


----------



## Twiesselmann (21. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twiesselmann (21. Oktober 2008)

ne - hier jetzt


----------



## BrexbachG. (24. Oktober 2008)

....es ist wieder soweit......letzter Aufruf für morgen:




*13:00 H  pünktlich am Schloß Sayn sayn.......bitte recht zahlreich !!*
*....
..dürfte ja nicht schwer fallen....vielleicht das letzte schöne lange sonnige Wochenend für dieses Jahr !!! also bitteschön!!!!..

....und vorher um 1200 h bei mir.....hab euch ne mail geschickt !!*


----------



## BurgFräulein (24. Oktober 2008)

Ist der SuperÄndy morgen auch dabbay ?? 

und der FidelJoe ??? was ist mit dem los ??

ich würde mich in der Gesellschaft der reiferen Herren sehr wohl fühlen...

bin dann erst mal um 1200 h bei dir.


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Oktober 2008)

moinmoin,
morgen um ayn in sayn sayn.Werde mit dem Radl anreisen.Soll ich irgend jemand unterwegs auflesen?Fidel?Rotwildbändiger?Focusinchen?
Komme über Rüscheid,Ohnessen,Rheinhöhenweg,Rheinsteig angedüst.
Wie wäre es mal wieder mit ner Köppel-Tour?Ne schöne ruhige Tour halt.
Wir sollten aber gegen 16:30-17:00 wieder in Sayn sayn,damit ich dort abgeholt werden kann.


----------



## BrexbachG. (24. Oktober 2008)

ayne gute Idee.....aber mit der Schleife über Alsbach, Dogcity, Rast am Waldsee, Hilgert....Abfahrt durchs Großbachtal....da können die Vallerer abbiegen wenn sie wollen.....1700 h in Sayn paßt !!
Freue mich auf morgen....

SuperA: bitte früher anreisen.....1200 h bei mir sayn......Anprobe !!


----------



## BurgFräulein (24. Oktober 2008)

.....ich werde um 1200h auf dich warten........


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Oktober 2008)

Das ist aber schön vom Burgfräulein.
Sonst noch jemand?
Was issn mit Bergabimwegsteher?Gammelkind?padiee?Adler?Focusinchenbändiger?
Remus?Ghostrider?maik?pitu?kranichpilot?pogo?michelx? 
und alle die ich nicht genannt habe (hat aber nix zu bedeuten) 
beim tosche im Hof ist morgen Striptease angesagt.
Hoffentlich hat der auch ne Eisenstange da!


----------



## BurgFräulein (24. Oktober 2008)

.....also ich glaub da brauchst du kayne Angst zu haben..die Stange is ok...sagt man......


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Oktober 2008)

Burgfräulein ist nicht erschienen.Jetzt wollte ich dich mal an der Stange tanzen sehen...nix war es.
Dafür war die Köppeltour umso besser.Es gibt zwar welche die meinen das wir mit dem 19er Schnitt zu schnell waren,aber der Mehrzahl hat das wohl wiederum gefallen.Mit nur einem Stop bis zum Köppel rauf.
Sind immer die selben Meckerererererererererer.
So werde ich dann gleich mal die Daten auslesen.


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. Oktober 2008)

...so isser ...unser SuperÄndy.....also bei mir wars 3h Vollgas !!.....da ging nix mehr....war sehr schön....aber hardcore anstrengend.....eine Schippe Kohle weniger mit 18er Schnitt hätte mir persönlich gelangt....aber für den SuperÄndy nehm ich natürlich ayniges auf mich....das BurgFräulein hatte noch gewartet aber entgegen saynen normalen Gewohnhayten kam der SuperÄndy heute ausnahmswayse nicht zu früh........Für die nächste Tour bekommt der SuperÄndy Gummistiefel mit Cleats für die Bachdurchfahrten.........aber kayne gewöhnlichen Gummistiefel, sondern speziell gestylte "Andyletten" !!!!!mit Rotwildaufkläba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurgFräulein (25. Oktober 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Burgfräulein ist nicht erschienen.Jetzt wollte ich dich mal an der Stange tanzen sehen...nix war es.
> .





...ich hatte soooo lange gewartet....aber du kamst zu spät, schade.....aber bei den Mustern war für mich nichts dabbay.....war alles viel zu spack !!!!! Da muß man sich ja einölen um da rayn und wieder raus zu kommen !!...oder Latexunterwäsche tragen.....aber das stört ja beim biken....so was macht doch kayner !......Nächste Woche werde ich aber ne Tour mit dem SuperÄndy fahren versprochen !!


----------



## maik_87 (25. Oktober 2008)

@BrexbachG.
WELTKLASSE 

Jap..., war ne echt super tour mit geringen °C Schwankungen.... Und auf dem Köppel haben wir dann noch gemütlich ein Weizen getrunken... natürlich Alk-Frei... 
Schönen Abend wünsch ich euch noch ..., werd jetz noch bissel feiern gehen... werd die komentare vom Andy moje früh lesen


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Oktober 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ...so isser ...unser SuperÄndy.....also bei mir wars 3h Vollgas !!.....da ging nix mehr....war sehr schön....aber hardcore anstrengend.....eine Schippe Kohle weniger mit 18er Schnitt hätte mir persönlich gelangt....



Vollgas? kann net sayn,sogar der fly hat in dieser Wehrsportgruppe mitgehalten.


----------



## flyfisher (25. Oktober 2008)

Willst Du misch produzieren odda was!?

Ja, wer solche Mitfahrer hat braucht kayne Faynde...

Den Stock (oder vielleicht doch lieber einen verbogenen alten Lenker?) fürs nächste Mal mit Dir werde ich mir nun genauestens aussuchen.
Wie heute schon angekündigt, schnicke (!) ich den dann bei einer 60 km/h Abfahrt in dayn Vorderrad und werde zuerst die komplette Disintegration Daynes Vorderades bestaunen und dann das anschiessende "Asphaltlutschen" 

Wirsing!


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. Oktober 2008)

..........yeah baby.......



Den "wilden Kerl" Markus aus Müllem hätte ich fast vergessen......sorry.....nach fast aynem Jahr hat er den Weg wieder zu uns gefunden........hat gut gepasst !!Gerne demnäxt öfter.....!!

...........und die perversen Cowboys hinterm Friedhof in Sayn....incl. "Richter" und "Vollstrecker" waren heute auch vom Faynsten.....solche Gestalten sieht man sonst nur in Horrorfilmen...oder HardcorePornos !!!!

......wenn ich nur wüßte wo ich letztens so nen Hut bay aynem von uns gesehen habe....????........weißt du mehr SUPAÄNDY????


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. Oktober 2008)

Und für unsere anonymen Fans die gerne mal vorbayschauen können......Samstags um ayn h am Schloß in Sayn......das waren heute knapp 1000 hm bei ca. 58 km, lt. SupaÄndy 19er Schnitt (den haben wir bei der Abfahrt vom Köppel ganz schön hochgeschraubt.....)und 6 Mann!!!!....war ne sehr schnelle schöne Runde heute wieder.....


----------



## Jaymano75 (25. Oktober 2008)

Aynen schönen Gruß an alle BrexbachG's....

ich bin noch der Mittwochsfahrer!


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Oktober 2008)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Willst Du misch produzieren odda was!?
> 
> Ja, wer solche Mitfahrer hat braucht kayne Faynde...
> 
> ...



1.
dafür mußt du aber auch mindestens 60km/h fliegen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.


> .wenn ich nur wüßte wo ich letztens so nen Hut bay aynem von uns gesehen habe....????........weißt du mehr SUPAÄNDY????


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (25. Oktober 2008)

...aber trotzdem noch vielen Dank für die Getränkespende an der Köppelhütte.
Hat ja lange genug gedauert bis du endlich mal einen ausgibst. Jetzt fehlt nur noch das übliche 3-GangTourMenü. Das könnten wir eigentlich näxten Sa
an der AlpenrodterHütte durchziehen.      
Vllt kommt der fidel dann doch noch eeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinmal mit


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Oktober 2008)

@fidel
kannst doch noch einmal mitfahrn.Ich erzähl auch nix von deinen Erfahrungen mit deiner Latex-Trägerhose.Rede doch mal mit fly,der hat da so eine PlastePlane.Er hat diese vom Tosche bekommen für hervorragende Leistungen auf`m Abspritzplatz.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (26. Oktober 2008)

Meinste die hier http://www.erotik-city24.com/popup_image.php?pID=2059&imgID=0
die zieh ich doch nur für Dich an  auch wenns hinten a bissel zwickt, jetzt isses aber schon zu kalt für solche Späße


----------



## Deleted 56720 (26. Oktober 2008)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Aynen schönen Gruß an alle BrexbachG's....
> 
> ich bin noch der Mittwochsfahrer!



Hi, Jaymano was willste denn später mal werden? - Samstagsfahrer?


----------



## Andreas S. (26. Oktober 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Hi, Jaymano was willste denn später mal werden? - Samstagsfahrer?


----------



## Andreas S. (26. Oktober 2008)

so,jetz gehts ins Bett damit ich nachher beim biken nit enschlofen, so wie der tosche heut
gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (26. Oktober 2008)

Dann gut Nacht SupraAndy und träum schön von der Latexhose wüsch noch viel Spaß gleich beim Asphaltlutschen mit der Mertens Truppe


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Oktober 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Hi, Jaymano was willste denn später mal werden? - Samstagsfahrer?


 
Ja genau..ist doch immerhin besser als Sonntagsfahrer. Aynzige Bedingung, vorm Tosche ins Ziel kommen


----------



## BrexbachG. (26. Oktober 2008)

Es ist wichtig Ziele zu haben !!

Ziele sollten aber auch erraychbar sayn.....

...und da mußt du noch ayne ganze Wayle üben.....

....mir hat übrigens der tätowierte Assi-Schmier-Bauch besser gefallen als das "Fallout".....


Und wenn die Tage jetzt kürzer werden können wir öfter mal den Fidel am Haus am Pilz abholen, drehen gemaynsam ne 25er Runde bis Anhausen, geben ihn zuhause ab und machen uns wieder zurück ans Schloß. So hat der Fidel sayne klayne Runde wir ca. 40-50 km und den Fidel dabbay....


----------



## Andreas S. (26. Oktober 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ....mir hat übrigens der tätowierte Assi-Schmier-Bauch besser gefallen als das "Fallout".....



..stell dich doch vor den Spiegel


----------



## BurgFräulein (26. Oktober 2008)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Meinste die hier http://www.erotik-city24.com/popup_image.php?pID=2059&imgID=0
> die zieh ich doch nur für Dich an  auch wenns hinten a bissel zwickt, jetzt isses aber schon zu kalt für solche Späße




Die Muster habe ich da gestern gar nicht gesehen.....wo gibts die ??


----------



## wilde_kerle (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Brexbachrayders,
War doch ne tolle Tour gestern, hat mir voll Spass gemacht. War dann nach insgesamt doch 80 k in Müllem zurück doch ein wenig müde. Der kleine Defekt war etwas paynlich, aber das ist halt so.
Mal sehen, ob es es demnächst nochmals klappt mit euch den WW unsicher zu machen. Nicht schlecht war gestern auch die galoppierende Büffelherde in Dogcity.

Grüsse von der anner Said
http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/xyxthumbs.gif


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Oktober 2008)

naaaabend Leutz,
was issn mit Samstag?
Steimel? 
1300? oder früher da Feiertag?
Alpenroder Hütte?
Hoffe nur das das Wetter etwas besser wird.So wie jeden Samstag halt.


----------



## maik_87 (30. Oktober 2008)

hmmm..., leider bin ich diesen Samstag nich dabay.. weil ich den ganzen tag arbeiten muss... schau mo ma ob es nächstes WE klappt.. ich hoffe es


----------



## Twiesselmann (31. Oktober 2008)

ich bin diesen Samstag dabbay - 
Steimel klingt doch gut - und wen kümmerts Wetter...


----------



## BurgFräulein (31. Oktober 2008)

........wenn der SupraÄndy ruft, simma dabbay....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (31. Oktober 2008)

hallo Gemsen,

hier mal die Wetterstationen im Umkreis. Werte sind sehr zuverlässig.

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/105150.html 
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/191397.html
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/095150.html 



Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Oktober 2008)

Gude wollte mal nachhören wie es mit Morgen aussieht um ayns in sayn sayn oder um ayns in staymel sayn! Wsnnu vollig Hilflos kenn mich hier doch gar nicht mehr aus!


----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Oktober 2008)

Schlaft ihr schon alle!


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi MischBägga,
*morgen in Staymel......1300 h....!!*

und was ist mit der Anprobe ?? ich bringe die MusterTrikots mit, bitte sei 1230 h beim SuperÄndy......wegen der Anschrift ruf mich mal an ....du hast email.....


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Oktober 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Gude wollte mal nachhören wie es mit Morgen aussieht um ayns in sayn sayn oder um ayns in staymel sayn! Wsnnu vollig Hilflos kenn mich hier doch gar nicht mehr aus!



jaaa,dann um 1300 in Steimel auf dem Marktplatz


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Oktober 2008)

Morgen 1300 h nix in Sayn sayn, morgen 




*1300 h Marktplatz Staymel*



Der SupraÄndy konnte als Führer für ne Alpenroder-Hütte Tour engagiert werden.....ca. 65 km, 800 hm, schöne Tour, läuft leicht...wenig Technik....flott über die sonnigen Höhen.....mit ner Ehrenrunde um den Dreifelder Weiher....


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Oktober 2008)




----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Oktober 2008)

Klaus Goerg schrieb:


> hallo Gemsen,
> 
> hier mal die Wetterstationen im Umkreis. Werte sind sehr zuverlässig.
> 
> ...




*Danke Klaus...

.....bei der Vorhersage können wir doch sicher auch mit dir um 1300 h in Staymel rechnen...oder.....??*.......dann können wir ja auch mal ne gemaynsame Tour ab Rengsdorf absprechen.....


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Oktober 2008)

Wetter für morgen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bei +10° C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (31. Oktober 2008)

watt issn mit müsli?
Oder hat der morgen "Kästchen leeren" in der Kirche?
Oder issa wieder aufm "Geburtstag" beim Arbeitskollegen aus Ha.........er?


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Oktober 2008)

*Und der FidelJoe macht morgen ne schöne sonnige 50er Abschlußfahrt 2008*....und danach wie beschrieben....öfter mal Treffpunkt Haus am Pilz, 25 km- 30 km bis Anhausen.....damit wir auch im Winter was von dir haben...



*Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeedellllllllllllllllllll    bitte melden  .........*


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Oktober 2008)

und watt is mit dem Twiessel
und dem Ghostrider
und dem Remus
und dem xmichelx
und dem Rest ??


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Oktober 2008)

guckst du hier #3297


----------



## Twiesselmann (31. Oktober 2008)

Na ich bin dabbay...wenn ich es finde. oder nimmt mich der müsli in schlepptau, das ich hinter ihm herfahre????
wo ist der denn???


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Oktober 2008)

ach ja,
dann kann der tosche sich morgen die so supertoll eingefahrenen Pedeldale mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (1. November 2008)

hi leute
bin gerade 1. daheim an gekommen.
melde mich später noch mal wenn ich es schaffe doch mit zu kommen.
bis dann gruß andré


----------



## Deleted 56720 (1. November 2008)

Morgen,

heut nix biken - hatte letzte woche schon meine saysonabschlußfahrt.



BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ..öfter mal Treffpunkt Haus am Pilz,




bis demnäxt...

FH


----------



## Mischbaeck (1. November 2008)

Morgen also ich bin heute nochmal dabbay!


----------



## Andreas S. (1. November 2008)

> mb,
> der sich winterrayfender wayse mit dem Wechsel selbiger heutz beschäftigt.



tach auch,
das ist aber kayn Grund um heute nicht dabbay zu sayn.
Ich habe heute morjen schon an 3 Pkw die Winterrayfen montiert.
Also schwing mal die Hufe und auf nach Steimel.


----------



## Mischbaeck (1. November 2008)

@ andy kann ich dir mein Auto auch noch vorbeibringen!


----------



## Andreas S. (1. November 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> @ andy kann ich dir mein Auto auch noch vorbeibringen!



zu spät,
und konzentriere dich lieber auf die Tour gleich als auf die Winterreifen.


----------



## BrexbachG. (1. November 2008)

....wieder mal ne schöne schnelle Alpenroder Hütte Tour.

Unser Führer hat wider Erwartens in Woldert heute *kayn* Waterloo erlebt.........aber demnäxt wieder.....dann werden die alten Kräfteverhältnisse wieder hergestellt.........versprochen

und dann hat jeder das Recht auf sayn persönliches "Woldert"....

Der Klaus wollte aygentlich barfuß fahren.....aber der SupraÄndy hat drauf bestanden das der Klaus Schuhe trägt !!....in Steimel hat der SupraÄndy aynen Namen zu verlieren.....da kann man nicht mit schrägen Typen die barfuß biken durch den Ort fahren....

War wieder schön mit euch Männers !!


----------



## BrexbachG. (1. November 2008)

ach wegen der Trikots.....14 Gemsen haben schon ihre Größen festgestellt !!

bitte alle Interessenten heute Abend bis 2000 h oder morgen ab 1000 h bei mir vorbeikommen zur Anprobe.....ich muß am Montag den Kram zurücksenden........es kann aber auch jeder für sich bei "OWAYO" in Regensburg einen Mustersatz Trikots zur Größenfindung bestellen, kostenlos, wenn ihr den innerhalb 14 Tagen zurückschickt, unverbindlich !!!

Offen stehen noch:

Sulibats Ben
Pitu 68 Jörg
Pogomön Arne
xmichelx
paddie
remus111 Christian
dw77 Dirk
Rotwilderer Klaus
Focusine Jutta
ma899 Marius

Bitte mal per email melden was nun los ist, wer morgen noch vorbay kommt oder sich selbst Muster besorgt........die Vorbereitungen des Layouts laufen auf Hochtouren, sobald alle Ideen in die erforderlichen Formate konvertiert sind und von OWAYO die Design Vorschläge vorliegen, werden wir die schönsten 2 zur Wahl stellen, die Mehrheit entscheidet. Vor der Bestellung im Dezember/Januar werde ich mich wegen der Vorauskasse melden.

so und nun meldet euch mal schön....ich schicke den Beschuldigten eine email mit Telefon-Nr....GN8 !!!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (1. November 2008)

stimmt,
klasse Tour und klasse Schuhe. Werde mal wieder dabei seyn. Bringe dann aber auch Schuhe mit...
Müslibrenner auf dem Weg zum Gipfel:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/212296 



Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Mischbaeck (1. November 2008)

Hey war echt ne schöne Klasse tour hat sehr viel spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (1. November 2008)




----------



## BurgFräulein (1. November 2008)

Hallo, aus sicherer Quelle hab ich erfahren daß der SupraÄndy heute Abend beim Italijäner sayner Wahl ayne Fress-Orgie veranstalten willl......armer Italo-Män.......noch mehr solche Gäste und der wirft das Handtuch....der IThayijäner......


Was ist aygentlich aus der EidechsenKönigin "Lizardqueen" geworden......ganz schön ruhig.......*näxten Samstag 1300 h ab Schloß Sayn wäre ne tolle Gelegenheit für den Wiederaynstieg!! Ich werde auch dabbay sayn.....zumal der Kamikaze Olaf sayn ComeBack angedroht hat...*


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. November 2008)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllooooooooooooooooooo

SupraÄndy  !!!


Was ist los.....biste sprachlos ?? oder haben wir dich gestern so geschliffen das du heute noch kayn Wort raus bringst ??

Den Tousi hätte ich auch gerne noch !

Wie wars heute beim asphaltlutschen ??


----------



## Andreas S. (2. November 2008)

tach auch,
ne bin net sprachlos.
War erst gegen 1400 vom lutschen zuhause.98km 1100hm 21,7km/h
Gerade bin ich mit dem Rapport Oktober fertig geworden.Ich muß den morgen früh abgeben.Und jetzt habe ich Zeit dir den Tousie zu bereiten


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. November 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> tach auch,
> ne bin net sprachlos.
> War erst gegen 1400 vom lutschen zuhause.98km 1100hm 21,7km/h
> Gerade bin ich mit dem Rapport Oktober fertig geworden.Ich muß den morgen früh abgeben.Und jetzt habe ich Zeit dir den Tousie zu bereiten



zuuuu güüüütich fleißiger Junge....zuuuuu güüüütich


----------



## Deleted 56720 (3. November 2008)

wer die näxte Runde alkfreie Hefebrause ausgibt ist ja wohl damit geklärt..


----------



## maik_87 (3. November 2008)

Hehe.., war dieses Wochenende auch bissel "lutschen" (Freitag und Samstag und sonntag) Aber ich hatte 250km und 2600hm...


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. November 2008)

Hi Maik,
da dayn email postfach "laycht defekt" ist, melde dich bitte mal wegen der Trikots !! kannst mir auch ne email schicken, wegen dem Kragendruck,
Name:  ??   und Ort:  ??    und  ein bisschen zz.....ziemlich zügig wenns geht...


----------



## maik_87 (4. November 2008)

jaaaa..., mach ich.... muss mir noch was einfallen lassen den "maik_87" is bissel langweilig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (5. November 2008)

..........ratet mal wer sich für Samstag angesagt hat   ......???

.....ich bin aufs Erscheinen sehr gespannt !!!



*Samstag   1300 h  am Schloß Sayn sayn   !!!*


Wenn der FidelJoe mag, treffen wir uns unterwegs....Trinksporthalle oder Haus am Pilz.....so gegen 1330/1345 h........bitte mal Rückmeldung geben....


----------



## Mischbaeck (5. November 2008)

Sind ma hier im Rate Quiz oder im MTB News Forum! Na sag schon wer fährt mit bei mir ist noch ein Dickes ? Klärt sich aber bis spätestens Freitag Abend!


----------



## maik_87 (5. November 2008)

sulibat??


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. November 2008)

........ay ay ay .....mischbäck.....dein dickes ?? ist ein dickes Bambini zum Asphaltlutschen.....also wenn schon, dann so wie der SuperÄndy, der fährt wenigstens noch vorher Samstags mit uns ne richtige Runde durch den Wald !!.......nur Asphalt......das ist ein bischen dürftig !!!...vielleicht kommt ja am Samstag die Lizardqueen ??

Zum Quiz......*der Kamikaze ist zurück*....und alle die ihn nicht kennen, können das am Samstag nachholen......denn da will er wieder dabbay sayn...

Und Fidel ???? Treffpunkt ????? bitte melden!!!!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (6. November 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> Und Fidel ???? Treffpunkt ????? bitte melden!!!!



Geht klar - wenns net regnet!

Treffpunkt:Trinksporthalle


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. November 2008)

...*Trinksporthalle 1330 h* 

Bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (6. November 2008)

Also an Alle :


*Samstag 1300 h Schloß Sayn*

....den Führer für Samstag...FidelJoe, treffen wir gegen 1330 h an der Trinksporthalle in Heimbach....


----------



## Mischbaeck (6. November 2008)

Hey also SAMSTAG GEHT KLAR!

@ Brexsbach

Ne ne du, dass hat mim Asphaltlutschen nix zu tun! Erzähl ich dir dann am Samstag, was gewesen wäre! Wenn es dich Interessiert!


----------



## !Ghostrider! (7. November 2008)

Hallo
also denke das ich moin auch dabei bin.
Bis dann.


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. November 2008)

NNaaaaaabend die Herren, hallo Müslimän,

also Tortour wirds eher nicht....der Fidel-Führer hat ja schon auf Winterbetrieb umgestellt und fährt mit uns sayne max.30 km Tour......plus Anfahrt nach Haymbach und Haymfahrt von Anhausen ca. 45 km.....mit nem extra-Haken max. 50 km......und wenn du am Auto Licht hast....kann nix passieren......es war ja die ganze Woche trocken, da können wir uns ja den ayn oder anderen Trail vornehmen....der Fidel wirds schon richten.....

Freu mich schon auf morgen


----------



## BurgFräulein (7. November 2008)

Freue mich morgen auf ne schöne Tour mit dem SuperÄndy......


----------



## Mischbaeck (7. November 2008)

Guten Abend!


----------



## BurgFräulein (7. November 2008)

Bon Soir Monsieur !



Kommt denn der Päddie auch mal wieder ???   Päääääääääääääääddddiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!.....
....und der Pitu68 ????         piiiiiiituuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....
....und Focusine und Rotwilderer...???????...........und der xmichelx................???????

wird doch ne knackige kompakte Tour max. 50 km eher weniger....da sind doch alle dabbay !!????


----------



## Mischbaeck (7. November 2008)

Wo soll es denn Morgen lang gehn?


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. November 2008)

das wird dir der FidelJoe morgen zaygen....


----------



## Andreas S. (7. November 2008)

naaaabend,
bay mir wird das morgen nix mit Sayn sayn.Erst gehts morgen schon um halber7 inne Firma und dann wirds schon stramm.
Ich hoffe das ich es wenigstens noch zur anderen Truppe zeitlich schaffe.
Den Sonntag wird man bestimmt auch abhaken können,wettertechnisch meine ich.
Schade,hätte gerne nochma ne KamikazeTour gemacht.
Vielleicht klappts näxte Woche wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (7. November 2008)

abääääänd 

sorry leute, dass ich dieses jahr nichts auf die reihe bekommen hab - studium ist das semester ohne vollen einsatz nicht zu packen  da ich auch noch nebenher arbeite bleibt leider keine zeit für größere touren... 

ich versuch mich den winter ran zu halten und nächstes jahr wieder voll dabbay zu sayn


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. November 2008)

.........ja er lebt noch ......der PogoMichel.......er lebt noch ....

melde dich mal bei mir.....wegen BrexbachGemsen Trikot....die werden im Winter bestellt fürs nächste Jahr.....bitte  melden


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. November 2008)

........das war wieder eine Punktlandung !....genau 50 km ....

....und der Führer Fidel hat ne schöne Runde über den Dernbacher Kopf ausgewählt.........1630 h  zurück am Schloß.....Viktor, biste auch noch im "Hellen" nach Hause gekommen ??? ich hoffe ja !!

Wunderbares MTB Wetter, ne schöne Tour, die 9 Mann haben sich schnell auf 8 dezimiert....gelle Paddie..........

...und der 08.11.08 ist der Tag der Wiedererscheinung vom Kamikaze Olaf....schön das du wieder dabbay bist 

Nächsten Samstag muß ich layder oarbayden ...nix 1300 h Schloß Sayn für mich ......aber die Woche drauf um so mehr 

Nett war auch der Haufen "Nordic Talker" in der Altersgruppe 60+ aufm RheinHöhenWeg zum Schluß...


----------



## Mischbaeck (8. November 2008)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliesen super Tour tolles Wetter tolle Leute Hat viel spaß gemacht!

Nächsten Samstag dann 13:00h von Staymel aus wenn der SuperAndy uns den Führer macht und ne schöne runde Organiesiert!

Also Andy hoffe du bist dabay!


----------



## Twiesselmann (8. November 2008)

War ne feine Herbstour! Ob die Kinder immer noch auf dem Dach der Hütte sitzen und die Mutter sie mit Kastanien bewirft? 
Bin nächten Samstag auf jeden Fall dabbay - ob von Steimel, Sayn oder sonst wo...


----------



## BurgFräulein (8. November 2008)

......und ich hatte mich so auf den SuperÄndy gefreut.......


----------



## flyfisher (9. November 2008)

Weiss nicht, ob die Dinger da noch billiger sind:

http://www.pearl.de/search.jsp?query_type=1&wtype=1&query=thermopad&x=0&y=0


----------



## T-Brex (9. November 2008)

.......die Legende kehrt zurück........*Wheeler 414*............1990 für 1100 DeutschMark beim 2Rad Mitschke in Ehrenbreitstein gekauft...






@MüsliBrenner: gibts noch den Tousi von gestern ??

@T-Ray: Danke für die Inspiration.....


----------



## maik_87 (9. November 2008)

halli hallo..., wie gehts denn so...!?
Also nächste woche wirds bei mir wieder nüscht... muss wieder ganzes we arbeiten aber ich wäre gern bei ner mittwochs runde dabay...!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (9. November 2008)

Hi Maik,
Mittwoch wird gegen 1515h gestartet Brex-Runde 25 km. Kamikaze-Olaf ist auch dabbay !

Ansonsten kann ich näxten Samstag layder auch nicht. Oarbayd ruft....fahre dafür Samstag oder Sonntag früh von 1000-1200h ne klayne Runde.......melde dich mal wegen dem Kragen-Druck,
Name, Ort....!!


----------



## T-Ray (9. November 2008)

Twiesselmann ist jetzt *T-Ray* !!!


----------



## T-Brex (9. November 2008)

......Mensch T-Ray was hast du denn für Fotos im Album????sind die wirklich von dir ????


und BrexbachG. ist jetzt auch *T-Brex*  !!!


----------



## Andreas S. (9. November 2008)

habt ihr was verbrochen?
Wieso gibts andere Namen?

Wenn alles funzt bin ich am Sa.29.11.08 hier:
http://www.rsc-wiesbaden.com/public/start_sonder_nr_08.html

hat sonst evtl. noch jemand Bock?
Es können allerdings nur 2er Teams starten.

Melde mich  am Freitag wieder.

Schöne Woche


----------



## T-Ray (9. November 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> habt ihr was verbrochen?
> Wieso gibts andere Namen?
> 
> Wenn alles funzt bin ich am Sa.29.11.08 hier:
> ...



klingt doch super... lass uns mal darüber reden - hätte schon lust mich da mal zu versuchen... vielleicht macht der maik ja noch mit und der mischbaeck ja auch dabbay und der brexbach und der viktor...dann könnten wir doch mit drei BreXbachGemsen Teams starten, oder?!

nächsten Samtag in Steimel wieder?  Bist du dabbay


----------



## maik_87 (10. November 2008)

T-Ray..., da kann ich nur zustimmen!! Klingt klasse un is och sehr sympathisch geschrieben...

Gibz mir ma ein tipp was ich als nick in den Kragen schreiben könnt weil mir fällt nüscht ein..... Der normale Name wäre lanweilig....

Jaaaa..., wenn ihr den Start um 15 bis 30 min verschieben würdet könnt ich mit fahren weil ich hab erst um 15uhr schule aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Ray (10. November 2008)

Chuck Norris trägt keine Uhr - Er entscheidet, wie spät es ist!


----------



## T-Ray (11. November 2008)

Chuck Norris kann Feuer mit einer Lupe machenâ¦Nachts!


----------



## Focusine (11. November 2008)

Chuck Norris ist nicht bestückt wie ein Pferd, sondern Pferde sind bestückt wie Chuck Norris.


----------



## Remus111 (11. November 2008)

*
*


Sido fragte einmal: "Wer ist Chuck Norris...?" Seitdem trägt er eine Maske...


----------



## T-Ray (11. November 2008)

Chuck Norris bekommt bei Praktiker sogar 20% auf Tiernarhung!


----------



## T-Brex (11. November 2008)

Nabend.....

@Maik87.....das wird zu spät.....Olaf muß spätestens 1645 h zurück sayn...mach doch früher SChluß ?!?

@T-Ray....haste noch ´n paar Entwürfe auf Lager ??
laß uns morgen Abend mal telefonieren....muß gleich den St.Martin ärgern....

@SuperÄndy....mit Wiesbaden is bay mir nix......wenns draußen dunkel ist, muß ich zuhause sayn.....

@All: Samstag kann ich layder nicht um ayn dabbay sayn.....Oarbeid ruft.......fahre von 1000 h bis 1200 h ne klayne Runde....aber nächste Woche dann wieder um ayn am Schloß!!


----------



## Mischbaeck (11. November 2008)

Gude sind ma jatzt auch ihr bei WKW oder kommen die ganzen Chuck Norris Witze her?


----------



## T-Ray (11. November 2008)

@mischbaeck: es ist viel schlimmer als bei WKW ;-)


----------



## Mischbaeck (11. November 2008)

Ich glaub och! ;-)


----------



## T-Ray (11. November 2008)

Hast Du Deine Post mal gesichtet? Hab Dir da meine Idealmaße geschickt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (11. November 2008)

T-Ray schrieb:


> Hast Du Deine Post mal gesichtet? Hab Dir da meine Idealmaße geschickt...



Ja habe alles bekommen! Denke das ich die Woche, noch dazu komme dir ne Mail vertig zumachen!


----------



## T-Ray (11. November 2008)

Super...


----------



## Dicke Wade (11. November 2008)

@andreas S: hey, das mit wiesbaden hört sich interessant an. wie lang/ hm ist der rundkurs? habe auf der seite nichts gefunden.


----------



## Remus111 (11. November 2008)

fährt dann am sa. überhapt einer um ayn in Sayn?

*umguck*


----------



## T-Ray (11. November 2008)

@Remus: Also ich bin Samstag in Sayn oder da, wo wir fahren... Der Mischbaeck wollte auch da sein...Also sind wir ja schon drei! Dann können wir ja mal eine "jugendliche" Kraftrour machen ;-)

@müsli: Bis 18:00 Uhr sind wir doch lang wieder zurück. Und wenn Du Dir den Wanz vollschlagen willst, ist fahren mit uns doch genau das richtige...


----------



## Remus111 (11. November 2008)

von wegen jugendliche runde....
ich fahre im Moment nur im 2 Wochen takt 

ich muss aber auch mal schauen ob ich am Start bin... Schwiegermutter hat Geburtstag am so. da muss noch was organisiert werden sonst...

aber hab schon ganz schön Waldentzugserscheinungen


----------



## BrexbachG. (12. November 2008)

......herrlischschsch !!....hab eben mit dem Kamikaze ne schnelle 24 km Mittwochs-Runde 1:15h abgerissen....16:30 h im Hellen !!zurück.....herrlischschsch


----------



## T-Brex (14. November 2008)

Hi, da ich morgen leider nicht kann, werde ich heute eine kleine Runde ca. 35 km.....Sayn, Zoo, Aubachtal, Urbachtal, Rüscheid, Anhausen, RHW, Sayn drehen......wer Lust hat: bitte melden, Start 1400 h Schloß Sayn........ansonsten wünsche ich dem Rest morgen viel Spaß!!


----------



## maik_87 (14. November 2008)

Hey...., weltklasse da werd ich doch da sayn!! Weil ich ja moje wieder nich kann (scheis arbeit) Aber nächsten Samstag bin ich dabay.... !! JUHU....

Ich wollt eigentlich grad fragen wer lust hat heute ne runde zu drehen.., diese frage hat sich hiermit erledigt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (14. November 2008)

ach verdammt, heute kann ich ausnahmsweise mal nicht freitags und dann sowas


----------



## T-Ray (14. November 2008)

Okay..ihr freitagsfahrer...WEr ist denn am Samtag um ayn in Sayn???

Ich hab Zeit....noch jemand da???


----------



## !Ghostrider! (14. November 2008)

hi 
wenn alles glatt geht und es nicht schüttet wie aus eimern, bin ich moin mit dabei.


----------



## Remus111 (14. November 2008)

also ich haette auch bock, aber leider entscheidet sich das bei mir sehr kurzfristig.
Ich mach mich erstmal gleich auf die Socken richtung Rheinland hoffe der Verkehr lässt es zu heute noch anzukommen 

Wenn das alles klappt und meine Anwesenheit morgen nicht unbedingt verlangt wird bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## T-Brex (14. November 2008)

....der Maik und ich haben im Wald noch den FidelJoe aufgelesen.....war ein netter kleiner schneller Dreier....

und morgen denke ich an euch wenn ich off Oarbayd bin.....trotzdem viel Spaß...

aber nächste Woche Samstag wieder um ayn am Schloß !!


----------



## Mischbaeck (14. November 2008)

Also ich bin Morje dabbay um ayns in sayn oder staymel wasen nu wo en nu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (14. November 2008)

hey,
ich wollte morgen mit dem Radsport Mertens Team ne lockere ca. 80km in 4h Runde mit wenig Wald fahren.Wenn jemand mit will dann ist bei mir um 1215 Abfahrt oder um 1300 in Fluterschen bei Radsport Mertens




@ Dicke Wade 





> hey, das mit wiesbaden hört sich interessant an. wie lang/ hm ist der rundkurs? habe auf der seite nichts gefunden.


ca.5km und 100hm pro Runde


----------



## Mischbaeck (14. November 2008)

Der Andy, der mag uns gar nicht mehr!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (14. November 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Der Andy, der mag uns gar nicht mehr!!!!



so`n Quark

kannst ja mitfahrn


----------



## Mischbaeck (14. November 2008)

Gerne, danke fürs Angebot aber habe mich ja schon bei den anderen hier im Forum angekündigt!
Beim nächsten mal vielleicht!
Wünsche dir aber Morgen viel Spaß!!!


----------



## T-Brex (14. November 2008)

......nee laß mal stecken.....der SuperÄndy kann nächste Woche mal wieder schön nach Sayn kommen....der weiß doch gar nicht mehr wie es im Wald aussieht....der Asphaltcowboy.....und da er Transportprobleme hat wäre es schön wenn der Mischbäcker den SuperÄndy mitbringt.....und den Rest vom AsphaltÄndy wieder mit zurücknimmt...

und bevor jetzt alle bei den Mertens-Super-Asphalt-Riders in Fluterchen anheuern......kann der Ändy die AsphaltBoys doch auch mal mit ans Schloß bringen......dann fahren wir ne schöne Tour durch den Wald...da wo man richtig schmutzig wird, vielleicht kommen die dann auch mal auf den Geschmack, was man mit so nem MTB alles machen kann..........*MTB Touren Westerwald* !!!!!!


----------



## Mischbaeck (14. November 2008)

Klar kann ich den mitnehmen! Wenn er will!


----------



## maik_87 (14. November 2008)

So hier is ma das Höhenprofil von der heutigen Tour..., die sehr schön war mit einer recht übersichtlichen truppe


----------



## T-Ray (14. November 2008)

So, was issn nun morgen? WEr ist denn alles in Sayn. Wenn nur der Mischbaeck und ich, dann könnten wir uns echt überlegen, ob wir nicht bei der "Tour de France" Truppe in Steymel mal mitfahren und denen zeigen, was Schnelligkeit ist ;-)


----------



## Andreas S. (14. November 2008)

T-Ray schrieb:


> So, was issn nun morgen? WEr ist denn alles in Sayn. Wenn nur der Mischbaeck und ich, dann könnten wir uns echt überlegen, ob wir nicht bei der "Tour de France" Truppe in Steymel mal mitfahren und denen zeigen, was Schnelligkeit ist ;-)



alles klar!
wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Andreas S. (14. November 2008)

oder war das nur ein Joke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Ray (14. November 2008)

Hab ich etwas Humor

Also bisher haben sich ja so quasi ausser mischa und mir keine radelenthusiasten gemeldet. Vielleicht klärt sich das ja im laufe des Vormittags morgen...mal sehen... 

Also noch steht um ayn in Sayn...WER WIRD DENN ALLES DA SAYN??? Bitte mal engagierte Meldungen...


----------



## Remus111 (15. November 2008)

ich muss leider auch absagen.
Werd vielleicht am So. ne Runde fahren. 
Euch viel spaß morgen


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. November 2008)

Hey T- Ray wenn sich wirklich keiner mehr meldet, können wir ja wirklich mit den Rennmäusen fahren!
Oder Turnen zu zweit irgendwo rum! 
Würde sagen warten mal bis 11:11 Uhr ab dann hast du noch genügen Zeit zum Andy zukommen!


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. November 2008)

@ Andreas Hey und wie sieht es aus? Weißt du schon was näheres von eurer Asphalttour?


----------



## Andreas S. (15. November 2008)

moin,
@mischbäcker
falls du mit dem Radl anreisen möchtest wäre das mitführen von Licht von Vorteil für dich.Denn ab 1700 wirds dunkel.


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. November 2008)

Licht? Ich habe gar kein Licht, wo ist den Start und ziel? Fährst du von dir mim Radl los?


----------



## Andreas S. (15. November 2008)

Ich fahre mit dem Radl nach Fluterschen .Dort ist Start und Ziel.
Du kannst ja mit dem Auto dahin kommen,oder nach Steimel und dann radeln wir zusammen dahin.Das gleiche gilt auch für unseren Komischsar Rex,wenn er sich traut.


----------



## T-Ray (15. November 2008)

@andreas - schaut so aus, als würden wir heute mal bei Euch mitfahren...Treffen an dem Parkplatz in Steymel wo auch sonst? viertel nach zwölf???

Wie lange fahrt ihr denn, wenn ihr noch im Dunklen radeln wollt??? Muss doch dann schon eigentlich im Bett liegen....


----------



## Andreas S. (15. November 2008)

Treffpunkt Fluterschen 1300
Treffpunkt Steimel MarketPlace 1215

Ich würde nur gerne wissen wer was wann und warum überhaupt macht oder nicht macht oder machen lässt oder nicht machen lässt oder jemanden kennt der was macht oderoderoderoderoder.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (15. November 2008)




----------



## Andreas S. (15. November 2008)

Dauer ca. 1300 - 1630 
dann noch die Heimfahrt nach Steimel macht 1700


----------



## T-Ray (15. November 2008)

WER WIE WAS, WIESO WESHALB WARUM???

Also Ich und Mischbaeck
Ich mit dem Auto zum Marktplatz, er mit dem RAd zu Dir
Radfahren
Weil in Sayn wird keiner sayn
Wetter ist so gut
Weil wir keine Freunde haben und unsere Zeit rumkriegen müssen

alle fragen beantwortet?


----------



## Andreas S. (15. November 2008)

ich nehme Licht mit was für uns 3 bis 1730 reicht.
Wenn der bäcker aber von Harschbach mit dem Radl kommt dann muß er sich ein Teelicht montieren oder was weiß ich.


----------



## T-Ray (15. November 2008)

Ich nehm noch Kerzen mit - für alle Fälle....


----------



## Andreas S. (15. November 2008)

achso,
wichtig!!!!!!

es dürfen nur blitzblankgeputzte nicht Känjon Bikes teilnehmen

das gilt auch für bergabimwegsteher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (15. November 2008)

Komme auch mit meinem Van!


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. November 2008)

Wann soll ich das denn noch Putzen?


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. November 2008)

Bei dem Dreck dauert das ne weile!


----------



## T-Ray (15. November 2008)

Dann noch mal für alle, die verwirrt sind: 

HEUTE NIX UM AYN IN SAYN!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (15. November 2008)

Pausen gibt es keine,höchstens an der Tanke zum tanken.


----------



## Andreas S. (15. November 2008)

@mischbäcker
lass es doch aus dem 3.Stock vom Balkon fallen.


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. November 2008)

Ich wohne eben erdig!


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. November 2008)

Wie soll ich den Abends besoffen in den dritten Stock kommen! Äh!!! ;-)


----------



## Andreas S. (15. November 2008)

Puderbach-Tanke-Waschstrasse


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. November 2008)

Dann wird es ja nass und rostet! Geh mal raus gucken was ich noch hinbekomme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Ray (15. November 2008)

so, ich lad dann mal mein blitzblangeputzes rotzgelbes bike in meinen geländecorsa und mache mich auf dem weg...
bis gleich


----------



## Andreas S. (15. November 2008)

noch was,
ihr beiden dürft in T-Brex`s Gegenwart niemals etwas positives über euer heutiges Wahnsinns Erlebnis sagen,schreiben oder was auch immer.
Auch nicht das euch das radeln mit mir mehr Spass macht als mit ihm.Und vorallem müsst ihr immer behaupten das sayne Känjons sowieso das Beste ist was es für Geld zu kaufen gibt,und,und,und.Naja ihr wißt schon was ich mayne.


----------



## maik_87 (15. November 2008)

Also jetzt ma Klartext..., alle die heute in Fluterschen mit nem MTB am Start gehen zeige ich an wegen Missbrauch, Körperverletzung, zwecks Entfremdung & Respektlosigkeit der Mountain Bikes!!!! 
Da könnt ihr euch das Strafmaß ausrechnen was euch erwartet!!
!


----------



## Andreas S. (15. November 2008)

och Maike,
du hast heute echt was verpasst.Das wäre genau das Richtige für dich gewesen.Wir sind sogar etwas schmutzig geworden,die MTB`s auch.
Zuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuschade das du heute arbeiten durftes,das tut mir unendlich Layd für dich,an so einem schönen Samstag nicht aufm MTB zu sitzen und ne gscheite Tour zusammen zu fahren.
Ich glaube wir müssen das auf jeden Fall wiederholen,only4you.
Es war eine absolut geile Hammer Strecke heute,so etwas hast du noch nicht erlebt.Teilweise ging es sogar über Stock und Stein,supertollegeile Abfahrten und ein Uphill der saynes glaychen sucht.Dann die ganzen Bikes,eines schöne als das andre.Alle mit Highend Bestückung.Ich weiß gar nicht wie man bei so einem Event arbeiten gehen kann,das kann ich einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## maik_87 (15. November 2008)

pfff..., ich hab heut sogar 2 fahrradtouren gemacht... eine in meiner 2stündgen pause & die andere mit 2klienten und nem rolli fahrer mit speedybike....


----------



## Andreas S. (15. November 2008)

...und? Bist schmutzig geworden?


----------



## !Ghostrider! (15. November 2008)

Remus111 schrieb:


> ich muss leider auch absagen.
> Werd vielleicht am So. ne Runde fahren.
> Euch viel spaß morgen



Hi Christian 
wenn du moin ne Runde drehst, meld dich mal. 
Dann komm ich mit, wenn du willst. 
Gruß André


----------



## Remus111 (15. November 2008)

Hey Andrè,

ja cool, wann würd dir denn vorschweben?
ich wär für mittags rum.

Melde mich dann morgen mal hier wenn ich aus dem Schlaf erwache.


----------



## Andreas S. (16. November 2008)

naaabend,
schon alle im Winterschlaf?
Heute 82km 3,5h.
Und ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (16. November 2008)

Wir (der Remus und Ich) nur 35km im Wald bei strahlendem Regen! 
War trotz dem Wetter ne schöne Tour!
@ Chris hier mal die Aufzeichnung. Höhenmesser hat wohl schlappgemacht zum Schluss!?!


----------



## T-Brex (16. November 2008)

.........so, nachdem sich alle "B-Promis"....mal zu Wort gemeldet und Luft gemacht haben und der Anzug wieder paßt.......

Hallo Asphalt - Ändy -........................papalapapp......


*Samstag: 22.11.08 wieder 1300 h Schloß Sayn*


----------



## maik_87 (16. November 2008)

so wie es aussieht werd ich dabay sayn um ayn....


----------



## T-Ray (17. November 2008)

@maik: das ist doch mal ein Wort....


----------



## [email protected] (18. November 2008)

hi Jungs!
ich bin dieses Wochenende nochmal im land und müsste 2 ga1 touren von 4 std also sonntag und samstag! wie siehts denn bei euch aus hätt jmd lust sich irentwo zu btreffen und ein bisschen zu fahren?
lg DaViD


----------



## T-Ray (18. November 2008)

wer bissn Du überhaupt ;-) Da kann ja jeder kommen... (nur spass)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (18. November 2008)

Hi Bueschi,

wir fahren Samstag 1300 h ab Schloß Sayn....dann kannste mal den schönen Westerwald kennenlernen......wenns wirklich schneien sollte, bietet sich eine Köppeltour an !!.........Wenn du magst, biste gerne willkommen.

@T-Ray: der Bueschi ist letztes Jahr mit den SiGlern und uns eine Nürburgringtour gefahren....und ist mächtig flott unterwegs.....


----------



## [email protected] (18. November 2008)

T-Ray schrieb:


> wer bissn Du überhaupt ;-) Da kann ja jeder kommen... (nur spass)



David büschler 
fahr für den landeskader und habe die saison 21 rennen gefahren und werd mich nächstes jahr mal in bundesliga dm swdm und so reinarbeiten ;-) 


ja dann müsste cih mein vater fragen ob er mich fährt...
wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren=?? 

lg DaViD


----------



## T-Brex (18. November 2008)

Bis ca. 1630 h.....wir müssen doch im "Hellen" nach Hause kommen..


----------



## maik_87 (18. November 2008)

jaaaa...., es scheint so als müssten wir langsam 2 leistungsgruppen auf machen für die samstags tour... oder seh ich das falsch!?


----------



## [email protected] (18. November 2008)

okey  und  wieviel km habt ihr so vor?


----------



## maik_87 (18. November 2008)

naja jetz im "winter"..., fahren wir etwas weiniger als sonst aber 40 dürften drin sayn denke ich...hoffe ich...  

Was is eigentlich geplant für diesen Samstag T-Brex....!?


----------



## T-Brex (18. November 2008)

...........na wenns schön schneien sollte, ist Köppel Pflicht !!!....da bleibt wenigstens was liegen....ist dann auch von 36-60 km  variabel....je nach Lust und Laune und Wetter....


----------



## maik_87 (18. November 2008)

denkt ihr wirklich das es schnee geben wird...!? Würd mich ja freuen aber dann müsst ich ma nen neuen Mantel hinten drauf machen ...........


----------



## T-Brex (18. November 2008)

...und morgen gehts ab 1515 h am Schloß los zur Mittwochsrunde.....bis ca. 1630 h ca. 25 km, 450 hm......


----------



## Remus111 (18. November 2008)

denke das ich am sa. auch da sayn werde.

stelle mich dann für die 2. leistungsgruppe zur verfügung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Ray (18. November 2008)

joh, war doch nur Spaß. Junges. Wir nehmen doch jeden auf...sogar ich haben die BrexbachGemsen in Ihre Mitte aufgenommen ;-) und das, obwohl ich noch immer mit Stützrädern  fahre....


----------



## [email protected] (20. November 2008)

ich werde da sein wo soll ich denn genau ihnkommen?


----------



## T-Ray (20. November 2008)

Um ayn in Sayn sayn - am Schloss! Mein gelbes Rad wirst Du dann auch unterm Schnee erkennen. Einfach buddeln - da sind dann auch die restlichen von uns ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (20. November 2008)

okey    wie viele werden wir denn sayn? :-D


----------



## T-Ray (20. November 2008)

Das ist sehr wetterbedingt - Manche sind ja schon was älter und da macht sich jeder kleine Wetterumschwung gleich in den morschen Knochen bemerkbar ;-) (KLEINER SCHERZ)

Vielleicht so fünf bis acht???


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. November 2008)

........noch ein kleiner Scherz......:

.....es fahren ja auch Bübchen Tee Trinker mit, so ganz knackig junge, wenns dann naß und kalt draußen wird, machen die sich in die Höschen.....und dann können die gar nicht fahren......ist aber nur ein kleiner Scherz....


----------



## maik_87 (20. November 2008)

ma man man.., nennt doch ma namen....  

Also wie gesacht ich bin dabay...!!


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. November 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (20. November 2008)

ich hoff ja das es bei euch auch so schöne berge/trails gibt wie bei uns  
bis am samstag dann 
lg DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (20. November 2008)




----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2008)

...........Müsli, liebster Bikepoet, warum Fragezeichen?!?

*Ayne fayne klayne Köppel-Schnee-Runde ab ayn von Schloß Sayn!!*

Der Regen ist heute, morgen : SchneeKöppel...............

Da oben blaybt wenigstens was liegen....damit wir was im Profil haben....hab die Schutzbleche schon "mon*k*tiert"...nur für die roten Socken hatte ich noch kayne Zayt......

Also bitte recht zahlraych.....*wir sind doch schließlich kayne Ladyboys* !!!


----------



## Dicke Wade (21. November 2008)

@t-brex: (#3467)die haben dann sozusagen einen eiszapfen in der hose


----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> @t-brex: (#3467)die haben dann sozusagen einen eiszapfen in der hose


 


...genau....ayn *"Ayszäpfchen".......*


----------



## flyfisher (21. November 2008)

Was ist denn hier los?
Wer ist T-Brex oder stehe ich da auf dem Schlauch?...(Achtung: Steilvorlage)

Bin morgen nicht dabay - zu viel anderer Kram (nur heute und morgen im Land) und deshalb weder richtig Zeit noch die richtige Einstellung.

Viel Spaß


----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2008)

schau mal unter #3368...fishermän.....

melde dich bitte mal wegen daynem "Kragen" am Trikot.....es haben aynige aynfach Westerwald genommen...weil du ja Dierdorf nicht so recht magst....und der Name ???....Flyfisher...?? oooder was anderes...???.kannst mir ja ne mail schicken oder mal anrufen....vielleicht kommst du ja hoffentlich doch noch mit...aufn.....................*SCHneeeeeeKöppellllllllllllll*ll


....ach du wolltest ja noch was auf dayne Staylvorlage......aber layder stehe ich da momentan auch aufm Schlauch......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (21. November 2008)

Ach, der Ton kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor.

FF und WW sind ok.
Wann und wohin soll die Kohle?

Bin vermutlich frühestens wieder ab Januar dabay, je nach Wetter und Plänen gar zwischen den Jahren.
Derzeit zu viel "Dienst" und "Privatleben" an diesen kurzen dunklen Tagen...


----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2008)

Ich schicke dann eine Info wer was wohin und wann zahlen muß.....wird sicher Dezember/Januar werden....


----------



## maik_87 (21. November 2008)

Also hier "oben" in Nauort liegt scho etwas schnee....(3m.... --> neben aynander)


----------



## Andreas S. (21. November 2008)

Hi,
hab auch vor morgen in Sayn zusayn.Muß doch zu meinem Lieblingshügel Schneeköppel.
@ toschebrex ...und wehe da ist kayn Schnee.


----------



## BurgFräulein (21. November 2008)

.....Hallo SuperÄndy...........du aufm Köppel.....dann komm ich auch


----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2008)

phh


----------



## !Ghostrider! (21. November 2008)

Tach die Damen 
Komme gerade aus dem WW und bin die A48 hoch und runter (quasi am Köppel vorbei  )und ja, da liegt definitiv SCHNEE, und da ist es auch schön kalt im Moment. Also von daher sollte das morgen klappen mit der Schnee Tour!


----------



## xmichelx (22. November 2008)

Moin Moin,

hier der aktuelle Wetterbericht aus Ransbach:  es liegt etwa 3 cm Schnee und es schneit ganz leicht weiter. 
Also, ich werde mir das nicht entgehen lassen und auch rauf auf den Köppel radeln.  Werde so gegen 14 Uhr starten, dann sehen wir uns bestimmt da oben in der Gegend.

Grüßle,
Michel


----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2008)

ok.müsli,

@xmichelx:  nimm doch auch dein Handy mit..........dann  verpassen wir uns auch nicht......oder wir machen einen Treffpunkt unterwegs aus....?.....bitte melden...


----------



## xmichelx (22. November 2008)

ja, ich nahme mein handy mit.

wann seid ihr denn ungefähr am Weiher (Rastplatz) hinter Hilgert oder am Flürchen oberhalb von Höhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2008)

xmichelx schrieb:


> ja, ich nahme mein handy mit.
> 
> wann seid ihr denn ungefähr am Weiher (Rastplatz) hinter Hilgert oder am Flürchen oberhalb von Höhr?


 
Angesichts des tiefen Bodens und der frühen Dunkelheit, denke ich heute Anreise, bzw. Aufstieg von Höhr, Flürchen. Ca. 1400/1430h ??.....je nachdem wann du startest kannst du uns aber auch in der Brex entgegenkommen...??....schicke dir ne mail...ruf mal an...


----------



## Remus111 (22. November 2008)

so ne schayße...! bin krank geworden die woche....

erste schneetour verpassen...


----------



## maik_87 (22. November 2008)

Juhu.., ich ahtte ja nich wirklich dran geglaubt mit dem schnee aber nu freu ich mich umso mehr.... Hmm..., wieviele werden wir den nu sayn wenn mo die leutz dazurechnen die wir unterwegs aufsammeln...?? Hmmm..., dass wird sicherlich klasse heut...


----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2008)

*SchneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeKöppelllllllllllllllllllllllll*

Das nimmt uns kayner mehr weg !! Die erste Schneetour in diesem Winter. Schöne schnelle Runde knapp 44 km und um 1600h schon wieder zurück am Schloß!!!

Aygentlich waren wir zu neunt....aber den neunten Mann haben wir nie gesehen......der "Phantom-Viktor" hat nur die Mailbox saynes Handys an....Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiktor !!! ....biste du immer noch irgendwo da draußen ???

Ansonsten wars oben aufm Köppel recht "frisch".....aber die alten Füchse waren gut angezogen und mit Schutzblechen unterwegs.
Die jungen Wilden haben ohne Schutzbleche und in Halbschuhen zwar besser, bzw. cooler ausgesehen, denen war es aber dann auch "*COOLER*"....na bueschi.....sind die Füße wieder aufgetaut ??.....



Bueschi, wenn du wieder im Land bist, weißt du wo du uns findest.

Und Fuerteziege 's Axel hat heute hoffenlich das Rennrad nicht vermißt und kommt öfter mal vorbay.....und ist mit dem MTB dabbay bei den BrexbachGemsen, Samstags um ayn am Schloß Sayn !!


----------



## Andreas S. (22. November 2008)

aysbayn ist auch was schönes


----------



## xmichelx (22. November 2008)

ich habe Viktor auf dem Heimweg tatsächlich getroffen. Dachte erst es sei ein Yeti, aber es war tatsächlich unser verlorener Sohn


----------



## flyfisher (22. November 2008)

Habe die Bilder erhalten.

Ihr seid Helden!

Und Ändi mit als Hirsch ist auch gut getroffen.

Hoffe, ab nächster Woche ist mein Kopf auch wieder frei für einen freien Samstag mit Euch.


----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2008)

..........Gott say dank hattest du noch ayn wenig aygene warme Körperflüssigkeit "an Bord" um das Schaltwerk zu entaysen.........Respekt

Demnäxt das Händy auch mit Vibrationsalarm mitführen........dann spürst du unsere Anrufe....auch wenn du sie nicht hören willst......schönen Sonntag


----------



## BurgFräulein (22. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

eine bescheidene Frage: hat schon jemand was von den neuen Winter-Schaltwerken von Shimano gehört??
Die sollen auch bei Minusgraden einwandfrei funktionieren.....ich weiß nicht mehr genau den Namen aber irgendetwas wie "XTR-Extremurin".....oder so.

Hat da jemand erste Erfahrungswerte ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurgFräulein (22. November 2008)

.......aber das wenigsten richtig !!


----------



## Fuerteziege (23. November 2008)

Hey Brexbach Gemsen,  

meine erste MTB Tour mit Euch hat super Spaß gemacht, 
Strecke geil, Schnee geil, lustige Gemsen und harte Abfahrt für einen
nicht geübten MTB-Fahrer.

Komme bestimmt noch mal zu einer Ausfahrt Samstags um 13 Uhr !!


Gruß

Axel


----------



## null.ahnung (23. November 2008)

Hallo Ihr Menschen jenseits der Sonne!!

David hat mir heute einen Besuch auf der anderen Rheinseite erstattet.
Und wisst Ihr was er dabei hatte?

ÜBERSCHUHE

Wenigstens das hat er bei Euch gelernt.

Viel Spaß beim Biken

Oliver


----------



## Andreas S. (23. November 2008)

das wäre was,
jetzt Licht ans Bike und dann ne schöne Tour


----------



## maik_87 (24. November 2008)

ja wieso nicht andreas...?? Ich bin gestern Abend 40km & 823hm im Schnee gefahren..., man man man hat das ein spaß gemacht..., ich liebe den schnee!!


----------



## T-Brex (24. November 2008)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Menschen jenseits der Sonne!!
> 
> David hat mir heute einen Besuch auf der anderen Rheinseite erstattet.
> Und wisst Ihr was er dabei hatte?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2008)

*gg*


----------



## T-Brex (25. November 2008)

Mittwoch 1515 h ne kleine schnelle Runde !!
...am besten mit Beleuchtung....


----------



## T-Ray (25. November 2008)

Sagt mal - muss von Euch keiner Arbeiten??? 15.15 Uhr. was sind das denn für Zeiten??? Tz tz tz...kein Wunder, das wir in einer Rezession stecken...Schafft ja keiner mehr was. Und dann heisst es wieder: hättsde hättsde hättsde hättsde hättsde hättsde hättsde hättsde hättsde hättsde hättsde hättsde hättsde hättsde hättsde hättsdeh ättsde hättsde


----------



## BurgFräulein (25. November 2008)

......Wieso arbeiten ??.....das macht doch krank.....*Harzer* ...


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. November 2008)

...T-Ray, es soll auch Leute geben die ihre Arbeitszeit frei und flexibel gestalten......dafür muß man dann ab und an mal etwas früher die Federn verlassen....und den Matrazenhorchdienst beenden......herrlich der frühe Morgen......mußt du mal versuchen, dann hast du viel mehr vom Vormittag als wenn du bis 0900 h in der Kiste liegst...

Warst du noch kreativ ??.....in Sachen BrexbachGemsen....???


----------



## T-Ray (25. November 2008)

ich bin noch kreativ. Allerdings sollten wir bald mal nene Brake machen und dat Ding fertsch machen. Ideen haben wir noch in drei Wochen massig...

Ich schick dir die tage noch mal einen Buttonversion...


----------



## BrexbachG. (26. November 2008)

........unnn de  Homepääjge....????


----------



## maik_87 (28. November 2008)

Halli hallo..., wollt mal fragen wer moje dabay is und wo es hin geht!?


----------



## T-Ray (28. November 2008)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich morgen dabbay sein werde.

*ABER DIE HOMEPAGE IST JETZT NEU... SCHAUT MAL IST NOCH IM AUFBAU - aber die bilder vom letzten mal sind online!!!*


----------



## T-Brex (28. November 2008)

Hallöchen,

ich bin auf jeden Fall dabbay !!......

Tourvorschlag : Am "Sonnenhang" Heimbacher Zoo vorbei, Haus am Pilz, Aubachtal, Rheinsteig, Wingertsberg, Rengsdorf, Hardert, Aubachtal, Anhausen, Sayn. ggf. noch Isenburg dazwischen....kann man kurzfristig je nach "Helligkeit" entscheiden. Ca. 45-50 km und 800 - 1000 hm.....

@FidelJoe: biste dabbay ?? ....soll trocken bleiben....Trinksporthalle oder Haus am Pilz ?? .....bitte mal melden....

Alternativ: Brex, Großbachtal, Wüstenhof, Vallendar, Simmern, Hillscheid, Höhr, Sayn
.......da wäre der Müslimän als Valla-Führer nicht schlecht.....

bitte alle mal melden.....


*Sa. 29.11.08 um ayn am Schloß Sayn !!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (28. November 2008)

Denke das ich Morgen am Start sayn werde!


----------



## T-Brex (28. November 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Denke das ich Morgen am Start sayn werde!


 

Dann kannste den SuperÄndy mitbringen ??!!??


----------



## Mischbaeck (28. November 2008)

Kann ich terroristisch machen! Muss dann nur noch absprechen wie wo was!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (28. November 2008)

Hallo,

werde morgen nicht mitfahrn - is mir zu kalt!


----------



## maik_87 (28. November 2008)

Ja..,. super.. dann werde ich moje auch dabay sayn... kann nur sayn das ich mich etwas verspäte 5-10 min....

@Thorsten: Kann ich mein Rucksack be dir unterstellen.., weil ich komm moje direkt von der Nachtbereitschaft....


----------



## T-Brex (28. November 2008)




----------



## Mischbaeck (28. November 2008)

@ Superandy: Willst du morje mitfahren? Dann schreib mal wann ich dich holen soll, muss jetzt gleich wech und bin Morje früh auch auf Achse! Schaue dann nur morje ganz früh mal rein ob ich und wann ich dich mitnehmen soll!


----------



## Andreas S. (28. November 2008)

naaaaabend,
also ich war arbeiten
Bin gegen 2200 nachhause gekommen
Werde morgen nicht in Sayn dabbay sayn
Bergabimwegsteher brauch mich nicht abholen


----------



## T-Brex (28. November 2008)

halllo SuperÄndy,

schau mal was der T-Ray schon alles gezaubert hat...und es wird noch besser..!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (28. November 2008)

ja,gefällt mir wirklich gut.
Der Kerl ist doch noch für was zu gebrauchen,seitdem das mit dem biken im Winter nicht so funzt.


----------



## T-Ray (29. November 2008)

ÄHÄM - was bitteschön heißt denn hier "zu gebrauchen seit es im Winter mit dem Biken nicht so funzt" - hähhh - nur weil meine händchen frieren... und meine füsschen frösteln...  

@müsli: komme morgen nicht mit. Findest Du den Weg nach Sayn allayn? ;-)

@mischbaeck: Wann denn Sonntag RR fahren? 13/14 Uhr??? (ups, das darf man hier ja nicht posten...)


----------



## Andreas S. (29. November 2008)

T-Ray schrieb:


> @mischbaeck: Wann denn Sonntag RR fahren? 13/14 Uhr??? (ups, das darf man hier ja nicht posten...)



wo wollt ihr denn fahren?
auf der Rolle vorm Kachelofen? Ihr Bübchenteejunkies


----------



## T-Ray (29. November 2008)

Yeah - besser als Eiweißshakes oder Iso-Drinks - nur für Männer!


----------



## T-Ray (29. November 2008)

Dann habt heut mal viel Spaß und macht nicht wieder so lange Pausen... Da sind unsere Jungs in Stalingrad auch dran gescheitert - Pausen und gegen Elektrozäune pinkeln... ;-)


----------



## BrexbachG. (29. November 2008)

..Naaaaaaaaabend,

sooo kalt war es heute aber nicht, da hätte der ayne oder andrease doch ruhig mit in den Wald kommen können.

Denn heute haben wir ayne "neue" Gemse ayngeführt......der *Friedel *wollte aygentlich am Schwanentaych wieder zurück ans Schloß, das wäre zum Aynstieg ayne klayne Runde gewesen, die er zügig mitgehalten hat.

Da wir ihn aber erfolgreich überredet haben weiter mitzufahren, hat er heute das volle Programm der Layden erfahren.......für den Rest des Wochenendes wird er wohl in der Badewanne liegen und sich von saynem Zuckermäusgen verwöhnen lassen..........aber :

er lebt noch ......er lebt noch der alte W....Michel......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (29. November 2008)

Bin auch zurück und sitze auf der warmen Couch! Das Wetter war geil!


----------



## BrexbachG. (29. November 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Bin auch zurück und sitze auf der warmen Couch! Das Wetter war geil!





.....es war ja auch Samstag....und dann fahren die BrexbachGemsen ihr Toürchen....dann ist immmmmmmer geiles Wetter!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (29. November 2008)

hey,
da war es ja gut das ich nicht mit euch gefahren bin.Ihr hättet heute an jedem Berg auf mich warten müssen.Hatte irgendwie Blei in den Beinen.Das war heute nicht mein Tag.
65km 800hm  3h
Kurz vor unserer Abfahrt haben wir noch die hinteren Bremsbeläge gewechselt wobei ich eine Schlag in der Felge bemerkte.                        Rad ausgebaut,Reifen, Schlauch und Felgenband runter - da war die Bescherung:Felge gerissen.
Gut das ich beim Kalle war.
innerhalb von 16 min waren Kassette und Bremsscheibe sowie Felgenband,Schlauch und Reifen auf der neuen Felge
Das soll dem erst mal einer nachmachen.
Hätt ich jetzt ein Känjon oder Nüssing oder so ,hätt ich die Karre erst mal einschicken können und an Ostern abholen dürfen.


----------



## Mischbaeck (29. November 2008)

16 Min für Reifen, Schlauch, Felgenbang, Casette und Scheibe, wechseln war der zwischendurch noch beim Bäcker?
Da hättest de es bei uns echt schwer gehabt heute:
41,32 km - 2:53:49 Zeit - 14,26 Durchschnitt - 692 Höhenmeter


----------



## Andreas S. (29. November 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> 16 Min für Reifen, Schlauch, Felgenbang, Casette und Scheibe, wechseln war der zwischendurch noch beim Bäcker?



jep,
da haben wir doch die Felge her


----------



## Mischbaeck (29. November 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hätt ich jetzt ein Känjon oder Nüssing oder so ,hätt ich die Karre erst mal einschicken können und an Ostern abholen dürfen.



Dann wäre dir das gar nicht passiert!


----------



## BrexbachG. (29. November 2008)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hi, eure Tour scheint ja mal wieder gut besucht gewesen zu sein.
> Hätte ich doch bloß mal wieder Zeit zur Rheinüberquerung  so quäle ich mich hier ein wenig alleine!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maik_87 (29. November 2008)

Soooooooooo...,  ihr leutz... jetz melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort!! Also das Wetter war heute doch Weltklasse zum Biken!! Die tour war auch schön und Respekt an Friedel der die ayngeführung bis zum schluss überstanden hat!!  --> weiter so!!

Alles im allen wieder einmal ein gelungener Samstag!!


----------



## Dicke Wade (30. November 2008)

das wintertraining ist lang. wartet es ab. die zeiten in emmelshausen werden es zeigen wer es richtig gemacht hat.
@müslibrenner: dein nachbar rödelhögel will sich nächstes jahr auch auf den bock setzen. da kannste den gleich bei den touren in sayn mitnehmen. der wird sich freuen. bis dann
Berry


----------



## Andreas S. (30. November 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> das wintertraining ist lang. wartet es ab. die zeiten in emmelshausen werden es zeigen wer es richtig gemacht hat.
> Berry



auweia,bis Mitte Mai kannste aber noch viel richtig bzw falsch machen.
Wichtig ist das man auch an den Berryletten Touren aktiv teilnimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (30. November 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> auweia,bis Mitte Mai kannste aber noch viel richtig bzw falsch machen.
> Wichtig ist das man auch an den *Berryletten Touren* aktiv teilnimmt


----------



## T-Brex (30. November 2008)

Es ist zwar noch ein bisschen zeitig, aber aufgrund der zahlreichen Nachfragen hier schon mal der Tourvorschlag für nächsten Samstag:

*3 Burgen Tour*

ca. 55 km , ca. 1100 hm.

Durch die Brex nach *1.Grenzau*, über Nauort ins Sayntal, Klärwerk Maischeid, Burgblick *2.Isenburg*, ggf. über Hausenborn, Siedlung, Stromberg,Saynsteig* 3.Burg Sayn*.


----------



## Mischbaeck (4. Dezember 2008)

Hey wie schaut es aus mit Samstag? Kommt der Friedel auch, ( Trinkflasche tauschen ist nach der letzten Tour untergegangen!)?


----------



## T-Brex (4. Dezember 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Hey wie schaut es aus mit Samstag? Kommt der Friedel auch, ( Trinkflasche tauschen ist nach der letzten Tour untergegangen!)?


 


Hi Mischa,
Ich glaube der Friedel kommt am Samstag nicht.
Aber deine Trinkflasche ist bei mir!


----------



## Thomas(xadax) (5. Dezember 2008)

hi,
könnte mir bitte jemand eine tourbeschreibung geben von neuwied zum köppel?
eine gps-datei von sayn aus wäre auch in ordnung.
thx im vorraus


----------



## T-Brex (5. Dezember 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi z'samme,
> 
> Tom Orrow with Out m.E.
> B. Cause its BerrylettenRevival-Time......
> ...


 

Mensch Vikotoriani !!!!...stelll dich nicht so LadyBoymäßig an !!!

morgen sind ab mittag nur "leichte Schauer" gemeldet !! ....die sind wenn überhaupt nur "leicht".....und nicht da wo wir unterwegs sind, zu spüren.....der Wald is our Castle......!!!!!....du weißt doch .....Samstags ist es immer wenigstens soooooo gut das die Tour gut wird !!!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (5. Dezember 2008)

Thomas(xadax) schrieb:


> hi,
> könnte mir bitte jemand eine tourbeschreibung geben von neuwied zum köppel?
> eine gps-datei von sayn aus wäre auch in ordnung.
> thx im vorraus


 ...Hallo Thomas ,

die beste Tourbeschreibung ist:   1300 h Schloß Sayn.....den Rest machen wir schon zusammen......ansonsten immer mal wieder auf unserer neu entstehenden Homepage nachschauen.....da werden die Profile und google.earth Dateien auch noch eingestellt !!

Bis Samstag P????1300 h Am Schloß Sayn sayn !!


----------



## Thomas(xadax) (6. Dezember 2008)

@brex,
thx für die info,
aber 13.00uhr ist mir/uns zu spät,da sind wir schon fast mit unserer tour fertig;-)

gruss


----------



## !Ghostrider! (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi wie siehts denn heute aus?
Und wo solls denn hingehen?
Drei Burgen Tour?
Hoffe das ich es bis um ein in Sayn sein kann. Mach jetzt erst noch mein Auto heile. Also vielleicht bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin zwar auch ein wenig angeschlagen, werde mir aber von so ein bisschen Drexswetter nicht meinen MTB-Samstag nehmen lassen. Außerdem wirds ab 1300 h viel besser !! Wie immer !!!!!!

Ich hoffe nur das ich nicht allayne die 3-Burgen-Tour fahren muß, die letzten Wochen wollten doch soooo viele die Tour nochmal fahren.....

Also bitte recht zahlreich....auch mit dem Kopf unterm Arm.....


----------



## Mischbaeck (6. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin am Start und lass dich nicht alleine Torsten!


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Dezember 2008)

moin leutz,
bay mir wirds heute wieder nix mit Sayn sayn.Viellaycht schaffe ich heute noch ne klayne Hausrunde falls es trocken blayben sollte.
Übrigens ist die Lampe von Sigma schon ein gutes Teil.Aber wo bekommt man die für diesen Preis?
Ist da auch alles dabbay?


----------



## Mischbaeck (6. Dezember 2008)

Morje superÄndy ist ja schade das du heut nicht mitfährst!
Was für ne Lampe von Sigma suchst du denn?


----------



## T-Brex (6. Dezember 2008)

@SuperÄndy:  alles tutti kompletti !!!! aus dä Indernät !!!

@Mischbäck: lies mal dayne emails !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mischbaeck (6. Dezember 2008)

Also ich brauche keine, weiß aber wo es se auch einzeln für 98,90 ohne versand gibt! fals ihr keine 5 zusammenbekommt!

Wer is denn nu gleich alles am Schloss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. Dezember 2008)

auf jeden fall wir  * zway*


----------



## T-Ray (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich werde heute noch mal aussetzen.
Viel Spaß und verfahrt Euch nicht...


----------



## T-Brex (6. Dezember 2008)

T-Ray schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werde heute noch mal aussetzen.
> Viel Spaß und verfahrt Euch nicht...


 

Hi T-Ray......wirst du denn auch die Pause nutzen um kreativ zu sayn ?????.....Logo für Driggos und Indernättbräsänz....


----------



## Mischbaeck (6. Dezember 2008)

Hey T- Ray wie schaut es mit na flotten runde Morgen aus? Schnee und Salz gibt es glaube ich nicht!


----------



## Mischbaeck (6. Dezember 2008)

Joa und das wars glaube ich dann auch schon!


----------



## T-Ray (6. Dezember 2008)

@mischbaeck: auf jeden fall...wo, und wann und woher???
SAyntal oder mosel oder wie???
13:30???


----------



## Mischbaeck (6. Dezember 2008)

was hälst davon das wir bei mir starten und eine schöne schnelle leichte einstiegsrunde Fahren! 13:30 ist ok!


----------



## T-Ray (6. Dezember 2008)

@mischbaeck: Okay.,, komme zu Dir gegen 13:30h


----------



## Mischbaeck (6. Dezember 2008)

ok bis dann schade das du heute nicht dabbay bist!


----------



## T-Brex (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
das war heute nicht die 3-Burgen-Tour.....die fahren wir wenn die Ladyboys die heute nicht da waren, dabbay sind.

Aygentlich wären wir nur zu Zwayt gewesen....der Mischbäck und ich aber der Dominik vom Werth hat noch 2 Freunde vom RCW Arzheim mitgebracht. Somit doch ne nette 5er Truppe.

Die anderen 4 waren *zusammen *etwas älter und schwerer als ich.

So haben die mich 50 km ganz schön frisch gemacht....aber war schön 

Da haben heute viele meine kleine Stuntaynlage verpaßt ......und die Jugend hatte noch ne gerissene Kette am Köppel......und jede Menge Matsch!!!!! ....ne Runde Sache....und von Oben wars wie immer *TROCKEN* ......also demnäxt bitte mal auf 
den Onkel hören.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (6. Dezember 2008)

habs heute nicht mehr geschafft auch nur 1km zu fahren
Aber für morgen bin ich zuversichtlich


----------



## maik_87 (9. Dezember 2008)

das schläft hier irgendwie ein mit'm schraybem wa... also mach i ma den anfang... und um die stimmung hier ma bissel auf zulockern fang ich ma mit nem witz an okay!?


Also ein deutscher fährt in die schwayz zu ner Bank und flüsternt zu nem mitarbayter ich möchte 3millionen auf mein konto aynzahlen,

der mitarbayter fragt den deutschen warum flüstern sie denn??
der deutsche atwortet das soll ja nich jeder hier mit bekommen!!
der mitarbayter sagt dann sie brauchen hier nicht flüstern, denn armut ist hier kayne schande!!


----------



## flyfisher (9. Dezember 2008)

Mensch Maik,

ich liege eben hier in der Ecke (ROTFL).
War ein netter Ansatz.
Besser hättest Du den Altersunterschied in der Truppe nicht darstellen können.
Dazu haben wir allen zu viel "Familie" "an der Backe"...
Bis im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## maik_87 (9. Dezember 2008)

naja aber "früher" war ja das och nich das problem... wenn dieses jetz aktuell is kann ich abhilfe schaffen!! Dies ist natürlich mit umkosten verbunden die ihr bei mir wieder ausgleichen müsstest!?

Also mein vorschlag währe ich geb euch (wer will) eine familien packung "Melperon-Saft" der haut voll rein und je nach dodierung habt ihr dann von frau und kids 5st. ruhe... 

Naürlich nur wenn ihr wollt...  ich bitte um pm


----------



## maik_87 (9. Dezember 2008)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Mensch Maik,
> 
> ich liege eben hier in der Ecke (ROTFL).
> War ein netter Ansatz.
> ...



Ja wie jtz bis nächstes jahr :O !? Bist doch sicherlich dabay bei ner schnellen&kutzen runde?? Oder etwa nich??


----------



## T-Brex (10. Dezember 2008)

.....kann am Samstag nicht dabbay sayn.....bin krank...


----------



## maik_87 (10. Dezember 2008)

also ich kann och nich weil wir of arbeit unsere große adventsfeier haben....... und da bin ich den ganzen tach of orbeit!?

Ja wie du bist krank.., was haste denn??


----------



## T-Ray (12. Dezember 2008)

Ist überhaupt ayner am Samstag am Start? Oder seid ihr alle auf Adventsfeiern, arbeiten oder Küchen abschrauben...

@Mischbaeck: bist Du am Start? Wenn sonst keiner von den MTB'lern da sayn sollte, könnten wir ja auf das RRad ausweichen, das hier nicht benannt werden darf...???


----------



## T-Ray (12. Dezember 2008)

@müsli: Sonntag ist eigentlich auch immer gut - aber diesen Sonntag ist da so ne Gans, die verspeist werden will. Da kann ich nicht nein sagen - das musst Du verstehen. So ne lecker Gans...mit Rotkohl und so... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (12. Dezember 2008)

Also bin momentan noch etwas kränklich angeschlagen weiß net ob ich morjen fit genug bin mal sehn wird wenn dann ne kurzfristige entscheidung! Euch aber auf jeden fall viel spaß bei was auch immer!


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Dezember 2008)

och,dann wird das ja wieder nix mit Sayn an diesem WE.
Näxtes WE kann ich leider auch nit und dann ist erst mal Urlaub bis 12.1.09
Das heißt: 3 Wochen nix Maloche.Da wird wohl der ein oder andere Kilometer abgestrampelt.Vielleicht können wir mal ne NAchtfahrt machen,wäre


----------



## T-Ray (13. Dezember 2008)

@müsli: Ich bring Dir nächsten Samstag nen Schenkel von der Gans mit - und bisschen Rotkohl. Pürrier das vorher und stopf es in nen Energie-Gel-Beutel - okay?! Steht die Küche schon? Muss ich Dir nen Süppchen bringen-ich mein, wenn die Küche abgebaut ist....nicht das Du verhungerst.

Ach ja...mal mir doch mal deine Kontodaten...die Schulden bei Dir plagen mich des Nachts..nicht das Moskau-Inkasso an Heiligabend vor der Tür steht... naja...da bin ich eh nicht da...aber trotzdem ;-)


----------



## flyfisher (15. Dezember 2008)

Habe da mal eine Frage....

Wir haben doch mal voe einigen Monaten in irgendeinem der umliegenden Orte die Bisons/Büffelherde aufgeschreckt - wo war das???


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Dezember 2008)

Im Hundsdorf DogCity


----------



## flyfisher (15. Dezember 2008)

- Müsli, das waren die Gorillas!

- Ändi, wenigstens Du verstehst mich.... Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (16. Dezember 2008)

die Büffel sind alle wech.....Rumpsteak oder so.......

..aber am Samstag ist doch wieder Schnee angesagt !!......

*SchneeeeeeeKöppelllllllllll*

bitte am Samstag um 1300 h wieder recht zahlraych ab Schloß Sayn


----------



## Dicke Wade (16. Dezember 2008)

hallo leute,
wir machen am 31.12. eine abschlußrunde um den laacher see. alle mitglieder und befreundeten vereine, gruppen und einzelne fahrer sind eingeladen mit zu machen. eine lockere runde so 2 - 3 h. start ist um 1300 am sportplatz in nickenich. könnt euch ja schon einmal hier im forum anmelden. bis dann
Berry
__________________


----------



## flyfisher (17. Dezember 2008)

Bin am Samstag nicht dabay weil in Doha...

Werde hoffentlich wieder hiermit unterwegs sein:

http://www.dahon.com/intl/speedp8.htm

mit Klickies und Hörnchen.
Besser als nix.

Viel Spaß im Schnee!


----------



## Remus111 (17. Dezember 2008)

beneidenswert!! 

Am Sa. muss ich layder arbayten.

Je nach Wetter würd ich aber am So. nen Ründchen drehen,
würd sich da jemand anschließen wollen?


----------



## !Ghostrider! (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi Chris,
ich hab mal nix vor am So.
Je nach Wetter komm ich mit dir.
Melde mich am Sa. hier ob, wann und wo.
Bis dann Gruß André

Ps: Samstag in Sayn bin ich leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Remus111 (18. Dezember 2008)

papelapapp Andrè ...wir können auch super im Regen fahren... 


(bei dem letzten mal hat mein 
Drahtesel angefangen zu rosten)


----------



## BrexbachG. (18. Dezember 2008)

....schade aygentlich...es ist Schnee angesagt !!!!...ist denn keiner mehr in der Lage vor Weihnachten am Samstag mit aufn Köppel zu fahren ??

....was ist denn mit dem Scottbike von Remus ??.....schon wieder verkauft ???.....Samstag wäre ne schöne Gelegenheit das Teil mal zu präsentieren....


----------



## Remus111 (18. Dezember 2008)

bis jetzt muss ich immernoch innen bikeshop das ding ansabbern gehen.. 

aber fehlt nimmer viel, mal gucken was das Christkind dazu sagt 

Aber dann kannste sicher sein das ich jeden tag vor deiner tür stehe und fahren will


----------



## T-Brex (20. Dezember 2008)

....also ich bin bereit !!.....der T-Ray ist auch am Start !!!.....sonst noch wer ????


----------



## Dicker Bambini (20. Dezember 2008)

Hui Wäller,
will versuchen auch mal mit zu kommen... so es denn nicht zuuuuuuuuu stark schüttet. 13:00 in Bendorf ????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (20. Dezember 2008)

.....Na primstens !!

Da es keinen Schnee gibt, ist der Köppel auch kein Zwang.....schau mer mal.....je nach Witterung ne schöne Runde von 

*1300 h bis max. 1630 h* 

Ab *Schloß Sayn*


----------



## Dicker Bambini (20. Dezember 2008)

Werde mal alles an Regenklamotte einpacken was der schrank so her gibt... Sind auf der Alpentour am letzten Tag sooooooo naß geworden, schlimmer kanns nicht werden ;-)


----------



## T-Brex (20. Dezember 2008)

......dann machen wir ne kleine knackige Brex-Runde ....auf und ab....da bekommen wir nicht viel NAß von oben ab!!!!!eher von unten.......also bitteschön....nicht so mädchenhaft...MÜSLIIIII !!!!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (20. Dezember 2008)

habt ihr treffpunkt hinter dem Torbogen?


----------



## T-Brex (20. Dezember 2008)

irgendwo vorm Schloß....unterm Turm oder Bushaltestelle....wir können uns nicht verfehlen.....das wird heute bestimmt *kein* Massenandrang....


----------



## Dicker Bambini (20. Dezember 2008)

bin aber nicht zu 100% im Training.... nicht das ihr nen Bremsklotz mitschleift!


----------



## T-Brex (20. Dezember 2008)

Quatsch....!!.....wir sind bestimmt nur 3-4 Mann.....da machen wirs passend !


----------



## Dicker Bambini (20. Dezember 2008)

Na schaun wir mal... zieh mich waaaaaaarrrrrrmmmmm an !!!


----------



## T-Brex (20. Dezember 2008)

....das war heute richtiges "Michael Schumacher" Wetter......da hätten wir gut die "Berry-Letten" brauchen können...

Knackiger Dreier mit dem Dicken Bambini 

...Olli das war nicht das letzte Mal das wir gemeinsam ne Tour fahren !!

40 Km ca. 800 hm und jede Menge Matsch ....so macht MTB Spaß

Nächsten Samstag gibts auf jeden Fall nix von Oben....das kam heute alles runter....hat aber wie immer trotzdem ne riesen Gaudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (20. Dezember 2008)

*Restprogramm 2008*:

*Dienstag* Nachmittag kleine schnelle Runde 90 min........ab ca. 1500 h......

*Samstag* Jahresabschlußfahrt.......wenns Schnee gibt, aufn Köppel....ansonsten schau mer mal......

wäre schön möglichst viele Gemsen zum Jahresabschluß nochmal zu sehen


*Ultimo: 311208 ab Sportplatz Nickenich 1300 h Laacher See Runde
*kann ich aber leider nicht....




*Saisonstart 2009*: *Samstag 03.01.2009*........wie wärs mal wieder mit ne schönen Tour ab Steimel.....Puderbacher Land mit Grenzbachtal........ca. 45 km und 700 hm......da brauchen wir nur den SuperÄndy als Führer.....


----------



## !Ghostrider! (20. Dezember 2008)

@ Remus
wie siehts aus mit morgen?
hab so ab 1300uhr zeit.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (21. Dezember 2008)

Hui Wäller,

Schumi hatte aber auf seinem Hobel nicht so'n guten Grip wie wir gestern im Wald...

Ne Jungs, hat en Haufen Spaß gemacht... Meine Holde meinte zwar ich hätt se net all, aber ... so iss lebbe !

Sicherlich war das nicht die letzte gemeinsame Tour. Die Strecken bei euch sind nicht zu verachten. Schön, wie Du gesehen hast, das wir (Kumpel und ich) auch schon fast in euer Revier vorgedrungen sind...

Denke der Anfang ist gemacht, somit werde ich (vielleicht auch mein Kumpel) dann ab und an mit euch durch den Wald pflügen....

Mann war das nassssssssssssssssssssssssss!!! aber geil...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (21. Dezember 2008)

Heute wird der Baum geschmückt ;-)))


----------



## Dicker Bambini (21. Dezember 2008)

Wenn die Tour ab 03.01.09 steigt seh ich zu das wir auch dabei sind. Die Strecke kenn ich gut (Alte Heimat !!!).

Vielleicht kann ich euch da ja auch noch ein paar schöne Trails zeigen .... Schaun wir mal ...


----------



## Remus111 (21. Dezember 2008)

Hey André

Wetter ist ja top

bleibts bei 1300?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (21. Dezember 2008)

ja geht klar kommste bei mir vorbei?


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2008)

....na da habt ihr aber heute Glück mit dem Wetter.....gestern wars deutlich schlechter.....


----------



## Remus111 (21. Dezember 2008)

jo komm zu dir, bis gleich


----------



## Dicker Bambini (21. Dezember 2008)

Viel spaß dann oooohhhhhnnnnneeeee Regen


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2008)

*A C H T U N G   *

*an alle Trikotbesteller !!!*

*ihr habt post....email.....bitte hier unbedingt in der Liste nochmal  kontrollieren, ob Teile und Größen stimmen, sowie der Namen und Ort für den Kragendruck richtig geschrieben sind.*


----------



## wilde_kerle (21. Dezember 2008)

Hey,
musste gestern an euch denken, als ich aus maynem Fenster in Richtung Bendorf schaute. Das sah nass aus, wie es auch wohl war. Dort schaynte sich alles zu stauen. Ich bin Richtung Hunsrück, da war es nur von unten so richtig nass. Es hat euch trotzdem wohl riesigen Spass gemacht. Viellaycht versuche ich es demnächst noch mal zu euch zu stossen.
Falls es nicht klappt, wünsche ich allen frohe Festtage mit viel Essen, damit auch ayn Grund besteht das wieder abzubayken.

Viele Grüße vom Kühlturm


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2008)

wilde_kerle schrieb:


> Hey,
> musste gestern an euch denken, als ich aus maynem Fenster in Richtung Bendorf schaute. Das sah nass aus, wie es auch wohl war. Dort schaynte sich alles zu stauen. Ich bin Richtung Hunsrück, da war es nur von unten so richtig nass. Es hat euch trotzdem wohl riesigen Spass gemacht. Viellaycht versuche ich es demnächst noch mal zu euch zu stossen.
> Falls es nicht klappt, wünsche ich allen frohe Festtage mit viel Essen, damit auch ayn Grund besteht das wieder abzubayken.
> 
> Viele Grüße vom Kühlturm


 


Bon Soir Monsieur !

der Axel ist mittlerweile (zaytwayse) auch unter die MTBler gegangen.....schau mal nach   www.BrexbachGemsen.de  wenn du magst schickst du einfach deine Daten rein und du bist dabbay.!!!!
Die Trikots werden jetzt bestellt....!!Hammerteile.....wenn du mitmachenmöchtest....ganz schnell melden...denn nachbestellen wird teurer....!!!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (22. Dezember 2008)

Hui Wäller,
kann nur bestätigen... nass von oben, unten, hinten, vorne .... aber ne super Runde 

Da kannste sehen... nur die Harten kommen in Garten...


----------



## T-Brex (22. Dezember 2008)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Hui Wäller,
> kann nur bestätigen... nass von oben, unten, hinten, vorne .... aber ne super Runde
> 
> Da kannste sehen... nur die Harten kommen in Garten...


 



Allemohl


----------



## T-Brex (23. Dezember 2008)

habe mir heute zum Jahresabschluß seit langem noch mal nen Platten eingefangen.....alleine in der Dämmerung....ohne Licht im Wald....so richtig romantisch.....tolle Einstimmung auf die Feiertage

Ich wünsche Euch allen, schöne Feiertage, frohe Weihnachten und alles was ihr euch wünscht 

Es wäre schön zum Jahresabschluß am Samstag nochmal alle "unter einen Hut zu bekommen"....Wetter soll gut werden 

Hoffentlich bis Samstag in großer Runde....und die Trikotbesteller können etwas früher anrücken und bei mir zuhause "löhnen"....bitte abgezählt mitbringen: Trikot: 36,50 Trikot und Weste 81.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (23. Dezember 2008)

du solltest besser mal auf mich hören.Ich habe mit meinen GEAX Reifen schon seit  4462km keinen platten mehr gehabt bei einer Laufleistung von 4462km.
Für alle unverbesserlichen habe ich mein Reifenlager aufgeräumt und noch ein  paar Schnäppchen gefunden
2 stk Racing Ralph gebraucht aber noch mindestens 1 Saison fahrbar
1 stk NobbyNic gebraucht
1stk SmartSam 26x2.11 drahtversion
2stk conti vertical pro gebraucht
wer etwas haben will kann ja mal ne mail schicken
ich steige um auf GEAX


----------



## T-Brex (23. Dezember 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> du solltest besser mal auf mich hören.Ich habe mit meinen GEAX Reifen schon seit 4462km keinen platten mehr gehabt bei einer Laufleistung von 4462km.
> Für alle unverbesserlichen habe ich mein Reifenlager aufgeräumt und noch ein paar Schnäppchen gefunden
> 2 stk Racing Ralph gebraucht aber noch mindestens 1 Saison fahrbar
> 1 stk NobbyNic gebraucht
> ...


 
Ok...ich nehme alle zu Weihnachten....Vielen Dank für das schöne Geschenk


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Dezember 2008)

macht 60,00 


----------



## T-Brex (23. Dezember 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> macht 60,00 â¬


 

Zuuuuuuuu gÃ¼Ã¼Ã¼Ã¼Ã¼Ã¼Ã¼Ã¼Ã¼Ã¼tich,

das hÃ¤tte ich wirklich nicht erwartet......ist mir jetzt auch schon ayn wenig paynlich.....die Reifen hÃ¤tten mir voll und ganz genÃ¼gt.....ich wayÃ nicht ob ich die 60 Euronen dazu wirklich annehmen soll...du machst ja wieder riesen Geschenke.............so isser der SupraÃndy..........


----------



## Radkraxler (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wünsche allen Brexbachgemsen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.
Immer genügend Luft im Reifen und ausreichend Körner am Berg.


Gruß Lutz


----------



## BrexbachG. (24. Dezember 2008)

Merry Christmas euch allen....


und 


*Paddie und die übrigen ohne Fahrschein bitte mal melden wegen der Trikotbestellung und Löhnung ......*


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. Dezember 2008)

Geiles Teil.....aber die Komponenten kommen mir bekannt vor....haste dayn Grand Canyon zerlegt ???......


----------



## Dicker Bambini (25. Dezember 2008)

Hui Wäller,

habt Ihr am Samstag noch nen Platz für'n Dicken Bambini und evtl. seinen Kumpel (den muß ich allerdings noch fragen!)...?

Hat des Letzt rechten Spaß gemacht...

Schaun wir mal wie's dann kommt

Gruß

... auch euch wünsche ich ein schönes Weihnachtsfest gehabt zu haben, und harren wir der Dinge die da im neuen Jahr auf einen zukommen mögen


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. Dezember 2008)

,,,,,,Platz is immer....wir werden am Samstag auch (hoffentlich) aynige MittwochsBiker dabbay haben, die ein wenig raynschnuppern für ne Taylstrecke.....zum warmwerden....wobay das ggf. schon vorhanden sayn könnte  ...........................oder so...........................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Dezember 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ,,,,,,Platz is immer....wir werden am Samstag auch (hoffentlich) aynige MittwochsBiker dabbay haben, die ein wenig raynschnuppern für ne Taylstrecke.....zum warmwerden....wobay das ggf. schon vorhanden sayn könnte  ...........................oder so...........................



Hey Du US-BMX Biker-Bart-Träger
Ich versuche mich mal anzudocken. Nicht böse sayn wenn ich bei Kilometer aynund20 aussteige... das Weihnachtgelage ist für einen Mittwochsfahrer (der schon sayt 2-3 Wochen nicht mehr gebaykt ist) ermattetend. I versuch mayn besstes.

Bis dann um ayn in sayn
JAYMANO

Merry saynmess everybody


----------



## Mischbaeck (26. Dezember 2008)

Hey Frohe Weihnachten gehabt zu haben! 

So habe auch endlichmal Zeit nach der ganzen Fresseray mich mal zu melden. Also hoffe Samstag mit am Start sayn zu können! 
Weiß nur noch nicht ob ich das Zeitlich schaffe!
Ansonsten euch viel viel Spaß!


----------



## Remus111 (26. Dezember 2008)

schließe mich der Hoffnung an, dass ihr schöne Weihnachten gehabt habt 

Ich werde noch bis Sonntag Abend im Östen weilen.

Am Montag wäre ich voller Tatendrang bereit für eine schöne Ausfahrt (natürlich erst nachdem ich dem Thorsten das Geld vorbei gebracht habe!! ) 

Würde sich da jemand anschließen wollen? (muss auch nicht unbedingt Mo. sein Di wäre auch ok)


----------



## Dicker Bambini (27. Dezember 2008)

Hui Wäller,

muss mich für die heutige Ausfahrt abmelden... Family...

Wollen morgen früh fahren. ca. ab 10:30 - 11:00 Uhr ab Marienrachdorf. Wer weis, vielleicht findet sich ja noch der eine oder andere .

Ansonsten allen Gemsen ne schöne Runde und nen guten Rutsch... Bitte dringend um Info, ob die Runde am 03.01. ab Steimel startet, das muss dann funzen.

Wir arbeiten dran, lasst's knallen


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2008)

moin Ladies,
ich hoffe ihr habt das Gelage gut überstanden.Tosche und Müsli haben bestimmt wieder ne 3stellige an Gewicht.Net zusammen! Da gibt es für euch extra Laufräder aus Stahl,gefräst aus einem Stück
Da ich euch mit diesen dicken Bäuchen nicht sehen will, weil mir sonst schlecht wird,werde ich heute layder,layder nicht um ayn in Sayn sayn.
Habe heute ne interne Veranstaltung.
Evtl. bin ich am 31. in Nickenich.
Am Samstag den 3.1.2009 werden wir dann,nach vielfachem Wunsch, mal wieder von Steimel aus starten.

Achso,
will denn kayner mayne Rayfen ham?


----------



## T-Brex (27. Dezember 2008)

....na der ist ja wieder vorlaut ....kleines dickes Andreas....du hast doch bestimmt über 50 Eurokilo drauf.....nur durch dayne Mittelchen und Pülverchen von daynem Dealer kannste das in letzter Zayt ein wenig kaschieren.....Müsli und ich sind "sauber".....richtige Sportsmänner halt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2008)

wer es glaubt....


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2008)

ja,ja,
redet euch mal selber froh.Wenn ich es ja nicht besser wüsste.....
Heut war es aber ganz schön knackig kalt


----------



## T-Brex (27. Dezember 2008)

.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................ich habe heute den *Phönix *vermißt, der wollte doch heute dabbay sayn......um ayn am Schloß...... ?!?............................
..................................................................

Heute waren die gloraychen Sieben in der Brex unterwegs.

*...der Jaymano hat saynen Samstags Einstand gegeben!!!!......Weiter So !!!*

.......er hat mit FastFriedel gemaynsam gelitten......aber wurde mit ner schönen Tour in angenehmster Gesellschaft für sayne Layden gebührend entschädigt .....

Beide werden heute Abend von ihren liebreizenden Holden gepflegt und verwöhnt........hoffentlich......und schlafen gut und fest......sicher !!!

Wünsche allen BrexbachGemsen und Freunden einen Guten Rutsch !! und hoffentliche ganz zahlreich in 2009 !!!

Alle ohne Fahrschein bitte noch die Trikots/Westen zahlen, damit wir bald bestellen können.

Bis demnäx in der Brex.

*Jahreseröffnung nächsten Samstag 1300h Marktplatz Steimel*, nix Sayn, *Staymel *.....Puderbacher Land Tour, ca. 45 km.schöne schnelle Runde.. 
Der SuperÄndy gibt den Führer.....


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2008)

...genau,das wollt ich auch gerade schreiben.
Wer will denn jetzt meine Reifen? Hat keiner von euch heut nen Platten gehabt? 
Wie war denn eure Strecke heut?


----------



## T-Brex (27. Dezember 2008)

......hey Leute kauft beim Trödler Abraham.....

versuchs mal mit dem Andre....äh...dem GhostRider, der hat heute einen unkaputtbaren Tubelessmantel zerlegt.....hatte aber auch Ersatz dabbay.....

*Ich entsorge deine Reifen kostenlos !!!....hole sie sogar nächsten Samstag bei dir ab! KOSTENFREI !!!*


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2008)

Der Ossi Benny ist on. Na wie isses in Polen?


----------



## Jaymano75 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ihr Gemsen!
Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour und die Rücksichtsnahme für einen Mittwochsfahrer. Es hat viel Spass gemacht, auch wenn ich mich gerade kaum noch bewegen kann 
Wo war eigentlich Phönix 
Also ich übe fleißig weyter und irgendwann fahre ich mit Euch bis zum  Ende der Welt .... 
Guten Rutsch aber nicht mit dem Bike!
Über ein Bild von heute würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## flyfisher (27. Dezember 2008)

Liebe Gemaynde,

heute war - IST - es wirklich ziiiiieemlich kalt.
Am 3. wäre ich eventuell auch dabay und könnte sogar mit ein paar interessanten Varianten/Stichen im Grenzbachtal (Puderbacherland...) aufwarten.

Muss mich dann nur zwischen dem Grünen und Schwarzen entscheiden.

Grüße
Thomas

p.s. Bin derzeit leider auch wieder locker über die 90 und ziere mich deshalb vermutlich auch ein wenig... würg.


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2008)

ich brauche wieder was für warme Füße.Wer und wo hatten wir beim letzten Male bestellt?


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2008)

flyfisher schrieb:


> p.s. Bin derzeit leider auch wieder locker über die 90 und ziere mich deshalb vermutlich auch ein wenig... würg.



das Schwarze.Das steht dir so gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (27. Dezember 2008)

Ja das Schwarze mit der Omaübersetzung steht mir derzeit vermutlich wirklich am Besten..

Wegen Thermopads guckst Du z.B. hier
http://www.pearl.de/ar-2-293.shtml

Der Laden ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2008)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Frisch wars!
> 
> @Andreas:  Hast schon mal mit 100 kg vorne auf der Kurbel gestanden? Fährt sich dann wie von selbst den Berg hoch.
> 
> mb


Ja,das weißt du doch , als ich im Sommer das 50l Fässchen im Rucksack hatte.Ich habe mir damals doch die rechte Kurbel abmontiert.
Als wir oben am Skilift waren konnte ich endlich mal nachempfinden wie du und tosche sich fühlen,wenn wir die Strecke vom Schloß bis zum Zoo fahren


----------



## DW77 (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
nach ewiger Abstinenz werde ich mich auchmal zu Wort melden.
Hoffe ihr habt Weihnachten gut rum bekommen. 
So da ic hnu wieder aus Berlin zu Hause bin, werde ich mal relaxen. Mir bleibt auch ncihts anderes über da ich erstmal ins MR muss wegen meinem sche... Rücken.

Deswegen werde ich wohl jenachdem bis Februar nicht  wieder bei euch aufschlagen.Danach werde ich  dann langsam wieder anfangen müssen

so wünsche euch alen nen guten Rutsch 

und viel Spass beim Biken


mfg
Dirk


----------



## Hadschi (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

  Ja, ich lebe noch obwohl ich mich gestern Abend 
  wie  Achmed the Dead Terrorist  gefühlt habe.
    Spass beiseite, war wieder ne tolle Tour und ich bedanke mich für euer Verständnis für die  Brexbachbremse  
    Werde an meiner Kondition arbeiten und hoffe mittelfristig mal alle Berge ohne Absteigen zu packen.

  Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes und erfolgreiches 2009

  Beste Grüsse
    Friedel 



  PS. Genießt die Natur - Esst mehr Eichhörnchen..


----------



## Remus111 (28. Dezember 2008)

kayner lust ne Runde um Sayn zu fahren dieses Jahr noch?


----------



## !Ghostrider! (28. Dezember 2008)

tach auch 
wie siehts denn mit Di. bei dir aus?
da hätt ich zeit.
gruß andré


----------



## Remus111 (29. Dezember 2008)

super auf den André ist verlass 

dann lass uns am Di. ein kleines temperaturentsprechendes Türchen drehen.

Ich werd wohl heut schonmal testen gehen ob es auch im Wald rutschig sein kann 

was hälste so von zwischen 12-13 Uhr morgen?


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2008)

und dann am Samstag 3.1.09 findet die PuderbacherLand Tour statt.
Treffpunkt 1300 in 57614 Steimel  Marktplatz an der Hauptstraße.
 ca. 45km 600hm ca.2,5 - 3std


----------



## T-Brex (29. Dezember 2008)

Naaaaaaaabend die Damen,

also wenn ihr morgen ab 1400 h startet bin ich auch dabbay !!!




3.Januar Staymel ist gebont !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (29. Dezember 2008)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen? Wo?


 

Da ich am 31.12. leider nicht kann, fahre ich morgen ab 1400h Schloß Sayn ca. 2 h. ggf. mit Remus und Ghostrider ???....wenn die nicht schon früher starten ??!?!?


----------



## Remus111 (29. Dezember 2008)

mhhh 1400 ist schon bisschen spät, kannst du dich nicht bisschen früher loseisen?

Ich war heut ab halb 2 unterwegs und wurde von der Dunkelheit "überrascht"...also bisschen früher wär schon cool.

was sagst du andrè?


----------



## T-Brex (29. Dezember 2008)

....muß morgen noch ein bisschen arbeiten....geht leider nicht früher....aber bis 1600 h ist doch hell.....länger als 2 h wollte ich morgen nicht in den Frost..........

und biste Samstag mit in Steimel dabbay.??!?


----------



## Remus111 (29. Dezember 2008)

ja denk schon das ich am sa. dabei bin je nach dem was die holde dazu sagt...

dann warten wir mal was der andrè dazu sagt wenn der mit 1400 einverstanden ist dann starten wir um 1400


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2008)

Habt ihr denn alle schon den Mayk vergratuliert? Ist heute schon wieder ein Jahr weiter.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (29. Dezember 2008)

Hui Wäller,

Du Superändy, machst Du am Samstag de Gyde?

Und bist auch am Mittwoch in Nickenich mit von der Party...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (29. Dezember 2008)

hi 
sorry das ich mich 1. jetzt melde, aber mein audo brauchte heut mal nen neuen pott! ;-) und das hat etwas länger gedauert als gedacht.
und da der leider noch nicht richtig sitzt muss ich da moin noch mal ran.
also morgen gern erst um 1400uhr ab sayn.
is eh kalt wie die sau draußen. da reichen mir 2,5 std. im wald!
und da ich hoffe das ich moin keine pannen mehr habe können wir auch in einem rutsch durch fahren.


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2008)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Hui Wäller,
> 
> Du Superändy, machst Du am Samstag de Gyde?
> 
> Und bist auch am Mittwoch in Nickenich mit von der Party...?



ja
ja


----------



## Dicker Bambini (29. Dezember 2008)

wann machste denn los nach Nickenich?


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2008)

Fahrt dauert ca. 45min d.h. fahre gegen 1145-1200in Steimel los


----------



## Dicker Bambini (29. Dezember 2008)

so früh ??
1400 Start ist doch richtig. oder hab ich sommerzeit


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2008)

1300 Start in Nickenich am Sportplatz


----------



## Remus111 (29. Dezember 2008)

gut dann treffen wir uns moin um 1400 in sayn am schloss.

ich bin dann um 1350 bei dir vor der tür andré

bis moin


----------



## Dicker Bambini (29. Dezember 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> 1300 Start in Nickenich am Sportplatz


 
So dann sollten wir auch um die zeit hier bei uns weg düsen  gell.
Sportplatz schwer zu finden???


----------



## !Ghostrider! (29. Dezember 2008)

ok dann bis moin


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2008)

ne,
Nickenich is ein Kaff wie Marienrachtdorf und Steimel
Sportgelände ist auch ausgeschildert
ansonsten:
Herr Google weiß das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (29. Dezember 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ne,
> Nickenich is ein Kaff wie Marienrachtdorf und Steimel
> Sportgelände ist auch ausgeschildert
> ansonsten:
> Herr Google weiß das schon


 
Na tenn, schaun wa mol...


----------



## T-Brex (30. Dezember 2008)

das war heute ne schöne schnelle eisige Runde !! Kamikaze Remus Ghostrider und meinereiner.....33km Sayn Zoo Haus am Pilz Aubachtal Urbachtal Anhausen RHW Sayn.....2 h !!

*Guten Rutsch in 2009 und bis Samstag in Staymel !!*


*Alle die morgen noch in Nickenich um den Laacher See fahren natürlich auch noch ne schöne eisige Abschlußfahrt !!*

*Bis näxtes Jahr.....*


*Guten Rutsch in 2009 und bis Samstag in Staymel !!*


----------



## sulibats (31. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche eine guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 

War zwar die letzten Tage in Koblenz, habe es aber leider nie geschafft mal (mit dem Auto, Fahrräder sind alle in Cottbus) bei euch zu erscheinen. Lese, wie immer, regelmäßig mit und muss sagen, dass mir die Samstags-Runde wirklich fehlt. Zum Glück sind auch eure Beiträge (ich sag nur: "Dichter" am Lenker) immer wieder ein Lesegenuss 

Grüße aus Vorpolen
Ben


----------



## Fuerteziege (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo Gemsen, ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr wünscht Euch
Axel.
Gestern bin ich mit dem Kühlturm (Markus)  3 Std. im Wald gefahren.
Es wahr sau kalt, aber der Kühlturm hatte seine neue Pelzjacke an ,
die sehr warm hielt. Überschuhe hatte er keine an ,da es für Schuhgröße
34 keine gibt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





]

Bis bald Samstags in der Brex !!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Januar 2009)

Willkommen in 2009!
Das neue Jahr ist schon wieder 53km (k)alt.
Am Samstag 3.1.2009 findet die näxte Tour statt und zwar ab Steimel.
1300 am Marktplatz.


----------



## T-Brex (2. Januar 2009)

*Morgen 13 00 h in Staymel* *Marktplatz*


Bitte recht zahlraych.......Puderbachland Tour...
....da simmer dabbay.....


@SuperÄndy....hast du die Schneekanone laufen lassen...??....wirds eine Schneetour ??.....gib mal die aktuellen Wasserstandsmeldungen durch....


----------



## Remus111 (2. Januar 2009)

Thorsten wie sieht das aus mit morgen?

Wenn das klar geht wann soll ich dann bei dir auflaufen?


----------



## T-Brex (2. Januar 2009)

Remus111 schrieb:


> Thorsten wie sieht das aus mit morgen?
> 
> Wenn das klar geht wann soll ich dann bei dir auflaufen?


 


Ist gebont 1215 Abfahrt bei mir....


@TrikotbestellerundbislangnochNichtzahler:   bitte morgen 36,50 oder 81 abgezählt mitbringen. Es fehlen noch 8 Mann, dann können wir in die Bestellphase übergehen. Also Motto für morgen:       *Hermann Löns*


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Januar 2009)

tach auch,
also Schnee gibts massenweise.Es liege bestimmt 5mm,wenn nicht sogar noch weniger bei ca.-1° C.
Morgen sollte es sich gegen 1300 bei -1°C bis -2°C und evtl. Sonne einpendeln.
Denkt daran das ich morgen meine alten Reifen bei euch loswerden will.
2x RR
1x NN
1xSmart Sam
2xConti Vertical


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (3. Januar 2009)

Moin.

Melde mich für heute doch ab. 
Bei dieser Kälte packe ich mich lieber richtig ein und gehe mit meinen beiden Lieben Rodeln und Sonnen.

Nehmts mir bitte nicht übel...

Viel Spaß heute!


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Melde mich für heute doch ab.
> Bei dieser Kälte packe ich mich lieber richtig ein und gehe mit meinen beiden Lieben Rodeln und Sonnen.
> ...



Schade.Habt ihr soviel Schnee?

Wir haben z.Zeit den Schönsten Sonnenschein und bis 1300 wirds auch noch`n paar °C wärmer.


----------



## flyfisher (3. Januar 2009)

Hier liegen satte 0,5 cm...

Aber der Skiclub Bad Marienberg  (http://www.sc-bad-marienberg-unnau.de/) hat eine Schneekanone und ne nette Hütte in der Sonne und man kann sich dort einen Nachmittag lang vergnügen... Nicht weitersagen.


----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2009)

Schade....ich hatte mich schon auf die versprochenen Trailaynlagen vom FF im Grenzbachtal gefreut...habe extra dafür 2 Neue begeistern können....Hacki aus Vallendar und Stadtratte "Slick"Jupp aus Neuwied.....wirklich Schade.....



Was ist denn mit dem Dicken Bambini aus Marienrachdorf....der Gastolli der SIGler.....haste heute Ausgang ??.....und der *Mischbäck *???.....und überhaupt wer kommt den noch außer:

Hacki
Jupp
T-Brex
SuperA
Remus

????????


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

Marienrachtdorf wollte eine 2-köpfige Delegation schicken.


----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2009)

?????????...zählt der Dicke Bambini doppelt ???.....ist er zwei Öltanks...???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> müsli?


 
Laß Jucken !!!!....supergayles Wetter....die Tour kennst du ja...also Bitte!!!!....der Hacki ist ein Nachbar von Dir ....könnt ihr demnächst zusammen fahren.....wohnt gleich bei dir um die Ecke....hat nen Peugeot Hundefänger...in blau.....




A Prospos....Nachbar.....was ist denn mit dem *T-RAY* !!!!!!?????????????schläft der noch....??????????


----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2009)




----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

wird ja doch noch ne große tolle Truppe


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

so, ich gehe dann mal kurz in die Box und mach nen check up


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

wieder alles ok,sch...Streusalz!


----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2009)

....ach war das wieder schön mit Euch.....herrliche 40km in der Wintersonne....was will man mehr. Und die gloraychen 7 Biker in Staymel...."Slick"Jupp hatte sogar die Wintersocken drauf....


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

und der flyfisher fährt nach Bad Marienberg bei Schneetreiben und Packeis um zu rodeln.
Er wäre besser mit uns unterwegs gewesen.Dann wäre tosche mit ihm Schlitten gefahren aber mit Plane. Das geht ab!!? 

Schön war es mal wieder.Torsten fing zum Schluß an zu schwächeln...(sayn Schaltwerk war eingefroren,angeblich)(Jammerlappen)
müsli hatte ne alpine Einlage wie ein chinesischer Gerüstbauer hat er in der  Steilwand gehangen(naja,fast)

und der remus war überhaupt nicht zu bremsen

Übrigens,ich habe da noch ein paar Reifen


----------



## Remus111 (3. Januar 2009)

kann ich mich nur anschließen war wieder eine super Ausfahrt!

Ich hab 6 recht hübsche Bilder gemacht wer Interesse hat einfach kurz Nachricht an mich mit einer Email Adresse dann schick ich sie euch zu.

@ Viktor deine Bilder bitte an [email protected]


----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Schön war es mal wieder.Torsten fing zum Schluß an zu schwächeln...(sayn Schaltwerk war eingefroren,angeblich)(Jammerlappen)
> Übrigens,ich habe da noch ein paar Reifen


 


*Dich verklage ich wegen übler Nachrede* !!mayn Schaltwerk war eingefroren und trotzdem habe ich ohne zu jammern bis zum *Sensen*bach*Mann* wacker mitgehalten !!!!.....dafür gibts Zeugen !!


----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2009)

Remus111 schrieb:


> kann ich mich nur anschließen war wieder eine super Ausfahrt!
> 
> Ich hab 6 recht hübsche Bilder ..........
> @ Viktor deine Bilder bitte an [email protected]


 


Klar auf dem 7.ten Photo war der SuperA.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

und warum war ausgerechnet dayns das einzige was eingefroren war?
Inkontinenz??
Regen?
Rafting?






zu schnell gefahren?? Und warum warst du immmmmmmmmmer letzter?
Welche sechs Mann hhaben immmmmmer auf dich warten müssen??


----------



## Remus111 (3. Januar 2009)

ich hatte leider keine 16:9 Option weswegen der SupraAndy layder nicht drauf ist beim romantischen-pärchen-aussichts-bänkchen


----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> und warum war ausgerechnet dayns das einzige was eingefroren war?
> Inkontinenz??
> Regen?
> Rafting?
> ...


 



Da ist mir dayn Schwayß drauf getropft als ich an dir vorbaygezogen bin !!!!...und das ätzende Zeug hat mir die Schaltröllchen verklebt...igittigitt bapfui.....


----------



## Dicker Bambini (3. Januar 2009)

Schade... wenn ich das mit dem doppelten Bambini heute morgen schon gelesen hätte , hät der Torsten trotz Nachbrenner im Rad nach Sensenbach leider gelitten, gell Remus... 

Aber es war ne super Runde. Schönen Dank Andreas, die Rampe zu Hause bin ich wohl mit 8 oder 9 Jahren zuletzt und ZuFuß marschiert.


----------



## flyfisher (3. Januar 2009)

War genau die richtige Aktion mit maynen bayden heute!

Abgesehen davon - vielleicht ist dem T-Brex ja was aus besagter Plane aufs Schaltwerk gelaufen und dort angesichts der Temperaturen koaguliert.Wurde wohl nach der letzten Nutzung nicht richtig gereinigt...
Und trotzdem hätten wohl heute sowieso alle auf mich warten müssen.

Einen schönen Abend noch.


----------



## GregMcEifel (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo ihr Brexbachgemsen, 

dank kompetenter Führung durch Jaymano konnte ich heute auch mal die Brex ertasten. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mich bei euch mal anschließen. 
Ihr seid aber auch herzlich eingeladen gemeinsam mit mir die Eifel zu erkunden. 

Weiterhin viel Spaß in der Brex  
*
GregMc Eifel *


----------



## Dicker Bambini (3. Januar 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ?????????...zählt der Dicke Bambini doppelt ???.....ist er zwei Öltanks...???


 
Das tut wehhhhhh. hab doch sooooooo schwere knochen


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

flyfisher schrieb:


> War genau die richtige Aktion mit maynen bayden heute!
> 
> Abgesehen davon - vielleicht ist dem T-Brex ja was aus besagter Plane aufs Schaltwerk gelaufen und dort angesichts der Temperaturen koaguliert.Wurde wohl nach der letzten Nutzung nicht richtig gereinigt...
> Und trotzdem hätten wohl heute sowieso alle auf mich warten müssen.
> ...



Wieviel Liter Glühwein?


----------



## flyfisher (3. Januar 2009)

Äh null, Glühwein kann ich eh nicht haben... Da war kein Alkohohooool nötig.
War einfach ein guter "Vibe".
Habe wenigstens ein paar HM als Schlittenschlepper mit kleinem "Ballast" hinbekommen. 
Und Montag fängt der KiGa wieder, dann sind die Vormittage wieder zum Laufen fray.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Aber es war ne super Runde. Schönen Dank Andreas, die Rampe zu Hause bin ich wohl mit 8 oder 9 Jahren zuletzt und ZuFuß marschiert.



Laut Aufzeichnung meines Tacho waren das bis 30%.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (3. Januar 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Laut Aufzeichnung meines Tacho waren das bis 30%.


 
Da wär ich vor nem jahr wohl noch wieder Rückwärts runtergepurzelt. Und meist sind wir da auch nur runter...
Aber so steil hät ich das jetzt nicht gedacht. Na ja, der Mensch wächst mit seinen Aufgaben. Der Brustgurt wurd schon (wie Remus so schön sagte) ganz schön eng...

Denke das war nicht die letzte Tour die Wir mit euch gefahren sind SUUUUUPer


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Äh null, Glühwein kann ich eh nicht haben... Da war kein Alkohohooool nötig.
> Und Montag fängt der KiGa wieder, dann sind die Vormittage wieder zum Laufen fray.



Da hab ich aber schon andere Cockpitbilder gesehen.
Wenn du frei hast,dann können wir ja auch biken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nach neuesten Erkenntnissen ist Laufen sowieso nicht gut.


----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2009)

GregMcEifel schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Brexbachgemsen,
> 
> dank kompetenter Führung durch Jaymano konnte ich heute auch mal die Brex ertasten. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mich bei euch mal anschließen.
> Ihr seid aber auch herzlich eingeladen gemeinsam mit mir die Eifel zu erkunden.
> ...


 

Hi, EifelGreg !

Na da laß dich mal Samstags bei uns sehen 

Bist gerne Willkommen !


----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2009)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Das tut wehhhhhh. hab doch sooooooo schwere knochen


 


.....das wollte ich aber nicht..........nicht böse sayn....!!.....du kennst den T-Brex nicht wenn er aynen Spaß macht


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....das wollte ich aber nicht..........nicht böse sayn....!!.....du kennst den T-Brex nicht wenn er aynen Spaß macht



an jedem Spaß ist immer ein bissl Ernst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

normal fährt t-Brex immer mit Zwillingsbereifung am Mtb.
Seit diesem Jahr hat er die neuen Felgen aus einem Stück gefräst,die halten auch bei > 45kilo


----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2009)

........mann heute biste du aber hartnäckig......


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

wat issn mit müsli?
Muß der beim twiessel die Hose nähen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bei dem Preis den er dafür genommen hat würde ich auch auf 14Jahre Garantie und Gewährleistung und Flickservice harren.


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

na remus,was ist mit den Sechsbilder?
Sind ja nur vierbilder
hat der müsli auf dem einen Bild kalte Finger gehabt? Oder war der Riegel gefroren?


----------



## Remus111 (3. Januar 2009)

hab mir erlaubt bisschen zu sortieren

meine holde hat leider nur brot-dsl da haben die 4 bilder schon 10 min gedauert... 

aber wenn du drauf bestehst bekommste die anderen 2 auch noch


----------



## GregMcEifel (3. Januar 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hi, EifelGreg !
> 
> Na da laß dich mal Samstags bei uns sehen
> 
> Bist gerne Willkommen !




Melde mich wenn ich es einrichten kann und freue mich auf eine Köppeltour oder so.

Anbei Bild von heutiger Saynsteig Tour mit jaymano (rechts) und mir (links).


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

ja,bestehe drauf.
Sonst darfst du bei der näxten Tour auch nicht alles mitfahren.


----------



## Remus111 (3. Januar 2009)

naaaguuuut 

hast sie eben bekommen


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

Remus111 schrieb:


> naaaguuuut
> 
> hast sie eben bekommen



gedankt!


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

wo issn eigentlich der T-Ray?
War der auch mit dem flyfisher und der Plane zum schleudern in Bad Marienberg?
@Ray
ich habe noch RaycingRalphs für dein RayRR.Top Grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remus111 (3. Januar 2009)

auf wat für ne felgenbreite kann man die racing ralphs fahren?
bzw wie breit sind die reifen? 2.1?


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

ne ich glaub das waren 2.25er


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

falls jemand noch ne Federgabel oder Handschuhe sucht 
http://Kalles-Bike-Shop


----------



## Dicker Bambini (3. Januar 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> an jedem Spaß ist immer ein bissl Ernst


 
Ja da haste wohl leider recht... aber wir arbeiten dran wie Du siehst. War aber vorher noch schlimmer (57kilo)..

Freu mich schon euren Humor richtig kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Freu mich schon euren Humor richtig kennen zu lernen.



wie du willst,dann haste aber nix zum lachen


----------



## Dicker Bambini (3. Januar 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wie du willst,dann haste aber nix zum lachen


 
Meinste. Bin da hart im nehmen. ab und an fällt mir dann auch ne gute Antwort ein...

Denke so seit ihr ja hauptsächlich ein lustiger haufen, woll!?


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

T-Brex ist der Haufen.
Die Anderen sind alle in Ordnung.
Gefährlich wirds erst wenn die Cänjons im Rudel auftauchen.Dann rappelts oder quietscht oder einer hat mal wieder nen platten und wenn garnix hilft ist das Schaltwerk eingefroren.Das ist sogar schon im Juli vorgekommen.
Unsere Cänjons halt.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (3. Januar 2009)

sollte also immer Flickzeug und Enteiser im Beutel haben. Hät man(n) heute ja schon brauchen können.
Aber darum hab ich "damals" ein mehr oder weniger einfaches Bike zugelegt... Zuwenig Fachmann für so'ne Fürtz.
Und strampeln muß ich auch


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

manche nehmen sogar die ganze Werkstatt mit.
Ersatzschlauch,Luft,Multitool,Kettenschloß  - reicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (3. Januar 2009)

na wer's braucht. Hab genug mit mir zu schleppen. Da spar ich mir die paar Kilo'S...


----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2009)

...na der SuperÄndy ist ja heute in Höchstform.........ich glaub das sind die Hormone.......die Hormone die der Rennstall ihm reinpfeift...............................................................................................

..Mensch Junge laß das Zeug ausm Körper.....datt is nix...davon würse krank im Kopp......laß et.......et isset net wert......


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

da kann ich dich beruhigen.
Da wird nix eingeworfen.Müsliriegel,Appeschorle und heute hatt ich sogar den guten RicolaTee mit Honig in meiner Isoflasche.
Und natürlich der vergleichsweise erhebliche Gewichtsvorteil.


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

na,fertisch met klöppeln?


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2009)

wenn du alles gelesen hast dann gibt das nochmal 33 WP Punkte


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2009)

naabend,
sind alle sooo fertisch von gestern?
Habe mich heute nochmal zweieinhalb Stunden auf Achse gemacht.Bei 0- -1°C war es nicht so schön wie gestern.Keine Sonne
Am kommenden Samstag gehts wieder los von Sayn um ayn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (5. Januar 2009)

.............herrrrrrrrlich............habe gerade die PowerLED von Sigma im Schneewald getestet.......geil !!.....45 min.......1x den Berg hoch und zurück......10 km.......besser als gar nix......aber bei dem Schnee und mit der Funzel im dunklen Wald........herrrrrrrlich..........


Wenn das Zeug liegen bleibt bietet sich natürlich am Samstag wieder der 


*Schneeeeeeköppelllllllllll* an.......

*Samstag 10.Jan.    wieder um  1300 h(ayn)  am Schloß Sayn sayn.*


----------



## T-Brex (5. Januar 2009)

.........na siehst du, wir haben unsere Forstleute besser im Griff..........und für dich ist ja dann klar, nächsten Samstag: *Schneeeeeeeköppelllllllllllllll*.....kommste rüber ?!?


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Januar 2009)

gell müsli,das war ein cooler Ritt wie wir zwei beide da durch den Wald geschreddert sind.
Köppel am Samstag wäre gut.
@hangschieber 
hast du die Spayks nicht auf der Rolle?
Das gibt doch ayn schönes Muster im Aycheparkett.
Damit kann man bestimmt auch ein Schnitzel steaken?


----------



## Remus111 (5. Januar 2009)

so icke meinerseits werde morgen ne schöne schneeeetour starten hat da wer lust sich zu arbeitslosenzeiten (studetnenzeiten) anzuschießen? (1200)


----------



## Remus111 (6. Januar 2009)

sau kalt aber sehr geiles Wetter!

Und man tritt definitiv alles doppelt


----------



## Dicker Bambini (6. Januar 2009)

Schön, schön... tolle Bilder.

Wäre gern am Samstag mit ne Rund SCHNEEKÖPPELN gefahren... aber Doc hat mich ausgebremst. Steifen Hals... voll die Kopfschmerzen . Is schei.....benkleister...

Viel Spaß Ihr da draußen ...

Gruß


----------



## maik_87 (7. Januar 2009)

Na hlli hallo...., ich wollt fragen ob jemand lust hat heut mit mir ne köppel tour zu starten?? Abfahrt währe in Höhr um ca. 14:30Uhr....
Eimal Köppel hoch un dann durch die Brex zurück.... Also wer fährt mit??


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Januar 2009)

brrrr,
wie war es denn am Köppel?
Ist denn alles einigermaßen gut fahrbar?
Habe heute mein Ghost reaktiviert.Wir haben ua. die Sitzposition angepasst und nen LR montiert.DAnn noch die alten NN aufgezogen. Jetzt würde ich auch gerne mal damit fahren.Es wiegt 1,3kg mehr wie das Rotwild.
DAs Rotwild ist mir einfach zu schade um damit in dem vielen Salz zu fahren.
Wir hatten gestern die Bremsen auseinander,denn da funzte gar nix mehr.Dann den Freilauf geöffnet,das sah es nicht viel besser aus.Wenn ich mir die Aluteile anschaue dann bin ich auch nicht begeistert.Waschen ist im Moment auch nicht das Beste.
Hoffentlich können wir am Samstag auf dem Untergrund fahren.Wäre gut wenn das vorab mal jemand checken würde.
Bin jetzt schon 3Tage nicht mehr gefahren.Hoffentlich ist das nicht schädlich.


----------



## T-Brex (8. Januar 2009)

Am Samstag wirds noch ein Bisschen wärmer als heute.....fast mediterane -1 Grad sind gemeldet ...und trocken.!

Somit steht unserer Schneeeeeköppellllllllllllllltour nichts in Wege !!!

Gut das der SuperÄ noch sayn altes Bike hat.....

*Samstag um ayn am Schloß Sayn sayn*


----------



## flyfisher (8. Januar 2009)

Melde mich für Samstag mit einer guten Ausrede ab:

Habe aus der Reserve eine Reise über den Nord-Atlantik "gewonnen".

Viel Spaß im Schnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (8. Januar 2009)

Na dann paß mal schön auf das der Vogel nicht einfriert....




*Scheint aber am Samstag trotzdem ne schöne große Truppe zu werden............................................................Mischbäck, SuperÄ, Müsli,Paddie,Remus,Kamikaze,Slick-Jupp und meinereiner............................*

.und Hangschieber?????und Ghostrider?????DickerBambini??????????Maik???????????xmichelx??????????FidelJoe??????????und sonst noch irgendwelche "Winterbiker"....??????


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Januar 2009)

hab heut ne Checker-Tour gemacht.Wetter war superaffengayl.
Die Wege meist sehr gut befahrbar.Nur der festgefahrene Schnee ist gar nicht fest,da er durch die NN wieder auseinander gedrückt wird.Dann ist natürlich Vorsicht geboten und man eiert etwas herum.Geht aber.
Bergauf geht es auch ziemlich langsam vorwärts,jedenfalls dort wo noch über 10cm Schnee liegt.Geht auch.Schnell fahren wird abenteuerlich.
War heute allerdings nur etwas über 1h unterwegs.Bin gespannt wie es dann am Samstag bei 3h wird.


----------



## T-Brex (8. Januar 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hab heut ne Checker-Tour gemacht.Wetter war superaffengayl.
> War heute allerdings nur etwas über 1h unterwegs.Bin gespannt wie es dann am Samstag bei 3h wird.


 

Anstrengend


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Januar 2009)

kann schon sayn.
Bambini hat sich doch scho abgemeldet.
Ich hatte schon mal die Idee eines Nayghtrayde.
Wäre doch bestimmt supi mit Licht in dieser Winterlandschaft zu düsen.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (8. Januar 2009)

Hui Wäller,
jo... tut mir nochmals layd. Aber die sch... Muskelverspannungen von Rücken und Nacken sind so schlimm, das ich mein Kopfweh nicht wirklich loskrieg 

Wenn wieder fit dann wieder dabay...

EINE SCHÖNE SCHNEETOUR... Wenns mal zu ner Nachttour kommt versuch mein Bestes....


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Januar 2009)

die Verspannungen sind aber nit vom arbeiten,oder?


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Januar 2009)

naaabend,
bist mim Rad jefahn?


----------



## maik_87 (9. Januar 2009)

Juhu.., ich bin auf jeden fall dabay....!! Da wird das ja ne richtig shöne große truppe.... schön schön.... Dann werd ich heut auch mal mein plastikbike warten damit es moje einsatzbereit ist zu 100%.....


----------



## paddiee (9. Januar 2009)

ja werde morgen auch mal wieder am start sein. bin heute schon ne runde gefahren und kann nur sagen , dass der schnee ganz schön reinhaut 

also bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (9. Januar 2009)

was issn eigentlich morgen mit T-Ray und Kamikaze?
Fahren die überhaupt noch Rad?
Und wie siehts mit dem Rotwildbändiger und Focusinchen aus?
Fidel ist bestimmt im Winterschlaf.


----------



## T-Brex (9. Januar 2009)

T-Ray läßt noch sayne Wunden lecken und der Kamikaze hat saynen Dämpfer eingeschickt.....die sind morgen layder nicht dabbay. Klaus und Focousinchen sind kayne Aysbiker.....haben sich erst wieder für März angesagt.....wir haben trotzdem morgen ne schöne Truppe zusammen.....


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Januar 2009)

Kamikaze kann doch auch ohne Dämpfer fahren.
Wat iss mit pogo,michelx?


----------



## maik_87 (9. Januar 2009)

juhu... ,mayn bike is wieder  zu 96% startklar...(der kettenspanner macht immer noch etwas probleme...) Wayß jemand von euch wie man die marta am besten entlüftet..., irgenwie find ich im i-net nüscht richtiges....

soweit ich wei´ß will pogo im frühjahr wieder aynstaygen---> gayle schraybwayse...


----------



## Focusine (9. Januar 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> was issn eigentlich morgen mit T-Ray und Kamikaze?
> Fahren die überhaupt noch Rad?
> Und wie siehts mit dem Rotwildbändiger und Focusinchen aus?
> Fidel ist bestimmt im Winterschlaf.



huhuuuu, na klar fahren wir noch Rad, aba bay dem Wätta haben wir es mehr auf Spinning verlegt. Im Schnee veranstalten wir mehr Wanderungen mit den Hunden.... 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß morgen!

Focusine


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Januar 2009)

und was sagen Focus und Rotwild dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulibats (9. Januar 2009)

@maik: Marta entlüften...schau mal ins Handbuch der Marta (Workshop), da steht drin wie es geht. Bevor du startest, solltest du dir aber Entlüftungskit besorgen bzw. die wichtigsten Teile daraus: Entlüftungsschraube + Magura Blood. Spritze gibt es in der Apotheke, Schläuche sind auch nix besonderes. Die Einzelteile gibt es z. B. bei bike-components und kosten deutlich weniger als das Entlüftungskit ;-) 

Ich warne dich aber schonmal vor, entlüften ist bei der Marta 'ne ziemliche Fummelei. Am Besten zu 2 machen, einer an der Bremszange und der andere am Hebel.

Grüße aus dem kalten Osten.
Ben


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Januar 2009)

hi sulibats,
wäre schön dich mal wieder in unserer Mitte zu haben.
Wann isses denn wieder soweit?
Radelst du überhaupt noch?


----------



## sulibats (9. Januar 2009)

Hab das MTB zwar etwa seit 2 Monaten hier, war aber in der ganzen Zeit nur 1 mal fahren. Am Abend ist es nach der Arbeit schon dunkel und am WE entweder keine Zeit oder keine Lust mit dem Rad Asphalt zu lutschen. Berge gibt es hier weit und breit keine. Dazu kommt, dass der Winter gerade auch recht streng ist (wir hatten die letzten Tage schon unter -20 °C)...

Wie geht es mit dem Radfahren weitergeht: Rennradkauf in naher Zukunft und dann mal schauen, ob das Spass macht 

Wie du siehst, wird man mit mir nicht so schnell bei ner Brex-Runde rechnen können. Aber schön zu sehen, dass ihr weiter so aktiv dabei seid und die Gruppe auch über den Winter gut dabei ist


----------



## Dicker Bambini (9. Januar 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> die Verspannungen sind aber nit vom arbeiten,oder?


 
Hallo Andreas,

wenn ich wüsst wo das alles herkommt gings mir besser... Denke ein paar gute Massagen und etwas Fango würden da was bringen.. aber die ärzte heutzutage schreiben ja außer Tabletten (Muskellöser) nix mehr auf.. also 
.... "OMA's KIRCHKERNKISSEN" wie jetzt z.B.

Viel Spaß morgen.... muß gleich noch nach Köln/Bonn.. Flughafentransfer 

Ski heil


----------



## maik_87 (9. Januar 2009)

sulibats schrieb:


> @maik: Marta entlüften...schau mal ins Handbuch der Marta (Workshop), da steht drin wie es geht. Bevor du startest, solltest du dir aber Entlüftungskit besorgen bzw. die wichtigsten Teile daraus: Entlüftungsschraube + Magura Blood. Spritze gibt es in der Apotheke, Schläuche sind auch nix besonderes. Die Einzelteile gibt es z. B. bei bike-components und kosten deutlich weniger als das Entlüftungskit ;-)
> 
> Ich warne dich aber schonmal vor, entlüften ist bei der Marta 'ne ziemliche Fummelei. Am Besten zu 2 machen, einer an der Bremszange und der andere am Hebel.
> 
> ...



das kit hab ich ja... aber ich find den workshop nich mehr  naj werd mich nopchma im i net kundig machen... aber danke!!


----------



## sulibats (10. Januar 2009)

Gibt es auf der Magura Seite unter Service -> Download  Dann nur noch Modelljahr und Modell auswählen.


----------



## T-Brex (10. Januar 2009)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> ... Denke ein paar gute Massagen und etwas Fango würden da was bringen.. aber die ärzte heutzutage schreiben ja außer Tabletten (Muskellöser) nix mehr auf..
> l


 


.............jetzt is aber gut....die Thai-Massagen im Rotlicht-Viertel kannste selbst zahlen....sonst steigen die Kassenbeiträge noch mehr.......

*..morgens Fango....abends Tango.....dazu noch ne kleine Thai-Masseuse....und das alles auf Kassenrezept.....schöne neue Welt..*.


----------



## T-Brex (10. Januar 2009)

.....schön...der Kamin ist schon an.....hoffe das alle gut nach Hause gekommen sind.

Der Schneeköppel hat uns heute mit mediteranen Temperaturen empfangen.....Dank der Inversion wars oberhlalb 500 m über N.N richtig mollig warm.........wenn wir auf die Hohe Acht gefahren wären, hätten wir glatt in Shorts fahren können....

Wie immer herrliches Wintersonnenwetter......wenn Engel raysen.....

Unterwegs haben wir noch die Rasber.....Matthias und Blutengel Tanja getroffen....noch immer auf roten Socken unterwegs...

Schade das SlickJupp sich seine Revayval-Tour hat entgehen lassen.

Der SuperÄndy hat sayn Ghost als Winterbike aufgepimpt ! Sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus....das Ghost.....natürlich......aber der SuperÄndy ist ja sowieso unser Beau !..............


Ach ja.....es waren wieder glorayche Sieben......halt nur andere.....aber auch sieben......


@Paddie:    PATRICK   BENDORF          oder      PADRICK   oder PADDIE   oder was....schick mir mal ne email wie es heißen soll


----------



## paddiee (10. Januar 2009)

nice....schöne tour...


----------



## T-Brex (10. Januar 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Antwort ah kenne ich gabs im Krieg auch für die Autos


 


???????na was denn ???ayne MG Lafette ...hast du dir den Weg fraygeschossen...??????????

Wir hätten dich auf unserer Frühlingstour auch gerne mitgenommen !!!..aber du wolltest es ja so.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (10. Januar 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Spikereifen  hab die vom Motorad genommen.


 



Ach so .....von der Zündapp 750 ccm mit Beiwagen.....Respekt!


----------



## T-Brex (10. Januar 2009)

oder hast du dayner Frau nen Kaktus geklaut ??.....das sind ja riesen Nüppel....


----------



## maik_87 (10. Januar 2009)

so nu hab ich euch die email los geshcickt mit den ganzen kram... 

War wirklich eine super schöne tour heute.... besseres wetter im winter geht nicht!!

Daten (von Nauort aus):      Länge:                           51km
                                       Schnitt in km/h:               14.7
                                       Aufstieg:                        1113m
                                       Abstieg:                         1060m


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Januar 2009)

tolles Wetter,tolle Strecke und ich dabbayda war das WE für alle gerettet.Und dann noch alles ohne Spayks.Obwohl tosches RedSocks hatten so ne gute Bodenhaftung,das sayn Känjon von alleine stehenbleibt.Ich meine das die Pistenraupen vom Hahnenkamm die glayche Bereifung hat

Also ich glaube das die SIGler nur mit einfachem Gelände klar kommen.Wenns regnet brauchen sie Berryletten,bay den geringsten Schneevorhersagen müssen es schon Spayks sayn und wenn es bergauf geht dann muß Rouven ran.
Tja müslirolle,wie kriege ich dich jetzt noch unter?
Hatte aygentlich remus auch Fotos geschossen? Und wo sind die?

Übrigens.Die VHS Koblenz bietet näxte Woche einen "Crash-Kurs" für Känjons an.Schade,da kann ich nicht.Hätte mir das Schauspiel gerne angegeguckt
Also Maik , nix wie hin.Die Oil of Rohloff nehmen die bestimmt in Zahlung(is ja sowieso kapott)

@padiee


----------



## Remus111 (11. Januar 2009)

ja hab auch bülda gemacht.
muss heut aber erst mal nach münchen fahren schick dann von da aus alle rum


----------



## maik_87 (12. Januar 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> tolles Wetter,tolle Strecke und ich dabbayda war das WE für alle gerettet.Und dann noch alles ohne Spayks.Obwohl tosches RedSocks hatten so ne gute Bodenhaftung,das sayn Känjon von alleine stehenbleibt.Ich meine das die Pistenraupen vom Hahnenkamm die glayche Bereifung hat
> 
> Also ich glaube das die SIGler nur mit einfachem Gelände klar kommen.Wenns regnet brauchen sie Berryletten,bay den geringsten Schneevorhersagen müssen es schon Spayks sayn und wenn es bergauf geht dann muß Rouven ran.
> Tja müslirolle,wie kriege ich dich jetzt noch unter?
> ...



is nich kaputt!!!!!!!!!! Hab 3 Kettenglieder rausgemacht un nu funktionierts wieder  
Zumindest is meine Rohloff nach 5jahren noch was wert und nicht wie die Rotwild bikes die dann schon beim Sondermüll in Moscheim liegen....... (Plastik Bikes sind kein Sondermüll)


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Januar 2009)

..dann hättest besser die Fotos auch damit gemacht
wo sind die eigentlich geblieben?


----------



## Remus111 (12. Januar 2009)

so ich hab mal versucht die bilder rumzuschicken weiss aber nicht obs geklappt hat schaut ma nach ob wer was bzw wer überhaupt was bekommen hat


----------



## T-Brex (12. Januar 2009)

also bei mir sind bislang nur vom Müsli die Andreas super Session Bilder angekommen, sonst nix......nix weiter vom Müsli,
nix vom Maik,
nix vom Remus.´.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remus111 (12. Januar 2009)

guck jetzt nochmal Brex


----------



## T-Brex (12. Januar 2009)

ok.....ich bin wirklich gut getroffen.........und die roten Socken auch


----------



## Remus111 (12. Januar 2009)

guck ma in deine emails viktor


----------



## maik_87 (12. Januar 2009)

hmm.. irgendwie kommt die mail imemr wieder zurück.... hab ihr auch genug platz im postfach (ca. 50MB).......


----------



## Remus111 (12. Januar 2009)

haste mal probiert die jedem einzeln zu senden?
weil zusammen kam das bei mir auch wieder zurück.

(hast du meine bekommen?) 

hab nicht so den überblick wers jetzt bekommen hat und wer nicht


----------



## maik_87 (12. Januar 2009)

so hab es noch mal geschickt mit dem tipp von remus11... un wer noch keine bekomm hat sacht bitte bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remus111 (12. Januar 2009)

damit hab ich die fotos gepackt damit die nicht so groß sind.

ist ne freeware kriegste also überall umsonst her z.b. www.computerbase.de


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Januar 2009)

ich hab alles außer Mayks Büldas.
Ist das Fotomachgerät vielleicht von Känjon?

@müsli
rar = selten


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Januar 2009)

kayne Mayk Büldas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wenn das so weiter geht


----------



## maik_87 (12. Januar 2009)

jo..., ,eimn outlook is immer noch an der server übermittlung dran seit laangen.... naj währe die kamara von canyon könntest du dir die nich leisten... weil es zu hohe qualität ist un du damit nicht zurecht kommst weil de ja den komischen Ghost un rotwildkram gewohnt bist.... naj du kannst ja nüscht dafür...


----------



## maik_87 (12. Januar 2009)

so die erste mail is raus.... aber fragt mich nicht an wen...


----------



## maik_87 (12. Januar 2009)

jetz weiß ich an wen die gegangen is: '[email protected]' Hmm..., is nur noch die frgae wem die mail adresse gehört


----------



## maik_87 (12. Januar 2009)

superandy... jetz müssteste die mail haben...


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Januar 2009)

nö,hier ist nix angekommen


----------



## T-Brex (13. Januar 2009)

bitte auch an mich senden.....und Maik miste mal dein Postfach aus....das ist voll !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (14. Januar 2009)

kayne Fotos wayt und brayt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (14. Januar 2009)

.........der Maik hats nicht drauf.....Müsli und Remus haben schon geliefert...und zwar pronto....


----------



## Andreas S. (14. Januar 2009)

...das hab ich dir doch schon länger versucht zu erklären.


----------



## maik_87 (14. Januar 2009)

ich weiß nicht woran das liegt so langsam hab ich keine lust mehr den kram zu senden denn egal wie ic hes mach es kommt ne mail zurück das es nicht gesendet werden konnte... un mein postfach ist 1GB groß da müsste noch ein bissel platz sein für e-mails....


----------



## Andreas S. (14. Januar 2009)

auf CD oder USB-Stick kopieren und am Samstag jemanden geben der sich damit auskennt.
Allerdings kommt Känjon da nicht in Frage.


----------



## Remus111 (15. Januar 2009)

jo die CD Variante fände ich auch cool.

Der Tortsen erklärt sich sicher bereit das dann zu verbreiten 

Ich selber bin am Samstag layder nicht im Lande...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (16. Januar 2009)

Hui Wäller,

eure Bildermania is ja en Traum.

Wollt am Samstag eigetlich in sayn sayn. Schickt aber nicht wegen Familienfahrdiensttätigkeit... Is so ! Denke Ende des Monats nochmal mit durch "die Brex" zu düsen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## T-Brex (16. Januar 2009)

Hallihallohallihallo

na wo trifft man sich *Samstags um Ayn* ???

wie immer bei super Biker-Wetter am *Schloß Sayn* !!!


Winterrunde bis ca. 1615 h !!! 

Bitteschön recht *zahlraych erschaynnn..*


----------



## BurgFräulein (17. Januar 2009)

Hallöchen,

Mensch hier ist ja ganz schön Betrieb  wenn heute keiner kommt versuche ich mal wieder mein Glück. Es ist ja nicht mehr soooo kalt. Ich bin auf jeden Fall mal wieder mit von der Partie


----------



## T-Brex (17. Januar 2009)

..............Mensch das wird heute eng.....bei soooo vielen Leuten müßen wir vielleicht sogar in zwei Gruppen starten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (17. Januar 2009)

BLW ?????

Watt ist datt



....nnneeee geht nicht, du bist schon für Start in Gruppe ayns vorgesehen....


----------



## maik_87 (17. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin och dabay..... 

Thorsten kann ich so ca. 12:45Uhr bei dir erschaynen ?? Dann kannste dir die touren bilder und daten rüber kopieren...... Nich das die anderen noch anfangen rum zu heulen.. 

Naja.., was habt ihr denn für heut geplant??


----------



## T-Brex (17. Januar 2009)

okidokie !!

Wir sind noch für alles offen.....


----------



## T-Brex (17. Januar 2009)

...schade !!....dann aber näxten Samstag !


....und für den Februar kannste ja mal ne Tour ab Nickenich / Nettetal / Laacher See.....40-50 km klarmachen !!


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Januar 2009)

dann nützt die Zeit heute mal für nen Foto und PC Kräschkurs.
Da ich das vollends beherrsche, tut das nicht Not heute dabbay zu sayn in Sayn.


----------



## T-Brex (17. Januar 2009)

..das ist doch nur ayn Vorwand....du willst wieder haymlich Asphalt lutschen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunus biker (17. Januar 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...schade !!....dann aber näxten Samstag !
> 
> 
> ....und für den Februar kannste ja mal ne Tour ab Nickenich / Nettetal / Laacher See.....40-50 km klarmachen !!



Wäre super am 7. Februar hätte dann auch mal Zeit

Sonst komme  ich zu euch um Ayn nach Sayn.

Uwe


----------



## T-Brex (17. Januar 2009)

genau so machen wir das......dann werden wir mal für den 07.Feb. die Werbetrommel rühren.....??!!


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Januar 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..das ist doch nur ayn Vorwand....du willst wieder haymlich Asphalt lutschen....



die Tatsachen sprechen für sich


----------



## T-Brex (17. Januar 2009)

...du hast auch ne Profilnachricht wegen der Alpenroder Hütte Tour.....

die können wir ja auch bald mal wieder in Angriff nehmen....wenn das Licht es zuläßt.....so Ende Febr. /Anfang März....sollten wir auch vorher ordentlich Werbung machen.....zuletzt die Puderbacher Land Tour mit 7 Bikers war ja schon recht gut besucht....


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Januar 2009)

morgen schon fahre ich zur Alpenrodte Hütte.Allerdings mit dem Auto.
Wir  sind eingeladen zum branschen.


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Januar 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> blw  =  BerrylettenWetter
> 
> fll Spaß



wo?


----------



## T-Brex (17. Januar 2009)

......BLW....Respekt .........gerade deshalb fahren doch die BrexbachGemsen obs stürmt oder schnayt.....wayl wir kayne BerrylettenBiker (BLB)sind.......


----------



## maik_87 (17. Januar 2009)

ma ne frage hat jemdn von euch so nen tretlager/innenlagerschlüssel für shimano hollowtech II. Weil ich das diese woche ausbauen (werde hoffe ich )


----------



## flyfisher (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo Maik,

ich habe einen Schlüssel für die Hollowtech II.

Den kannst Du bei mir in Dierdorf abholen - oder alternativ für wenige Euronen (12?) z.B. bei F Franz oder einem anderen entsprechend sortierten Geschäft erwerben.


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Januar 2009)

naaaabend meine Brexis,
sayt ihr schon wieder zuhause auf ähhh bay der Mama?
Wetter war trocken von oben.
War z.T. ganz schön glatt heut,oder?
Wo sind die Foddos? Oder dauert der Kräschkurs noch an?

@fly
schon zurück vom Hudsonbach? Hast die Karre wieder trocken gekriegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (17. Januar 2009)

..........so...wieder zurück von der Koblenzer Ärzte und Apotheken Odyssee......meine Jungs hats heute Abend beide umgehauen....aber wird schon wieder...


...und im *Wald *wars überwiegend nicht glatt....*nur aufm Asphalt !!!....*....Wetter war Supi !! nix BLW !! ...normales Männer Wetter !! MTB Wetter....Gemsen Wetter....wir sind doch keine BLBs......(BerryLettenBiker)

Die Photos vom Maik von letzter Woche sind super geworden....die lange Entwicklungszeit hat sich wirklich gelohnt !!

Von Heute hat der Maik ein paar Bilder gemacht.....vielleicht verschickt er die nachher ?? ....die von letzter Woche gibts gleich....

ach so: knapp 35 km knapp 900 hm.....ich sage nur *BREX-BRUTAL-Tour!!!....*aber das mußte heute sein.....geil wars  Eine leistungsstarke Quadriga !!

@Müsli: das war heute wirklich ok mit dem Wetter......bleib vom Berry fern....der BLW-Virus ist ansteckend.....


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Januar 2009)

wann kommen denn jetzt endlich die Foddos?


----------



## T-Brex (17. Januar 2009)

....das RAR Paket ist unterwegs.....es klopft gleich an deinem emailKasten.......aber der Maik hat Bülda mit 8 Mio Pixel gemacht.....die sind Groooooooooooooooooooß.........


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Januar 2009)

wer war heut alles dabbay?


----------



## maik_87 (18. Januar 2009)

Tja Andreas das wissen die die dabay waren....  Jaaa..., aber die Bilder von gestern sinn nich so toll geworden..... Naja egal die tour war Weltklasse!! Am ende hatte ich 1.234hm...


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Januar 2009)

mayn lieber Maik!
hat da jemand ne 0 gewählt? Also.
Schau erst ma das du das mit den Fotos erlernst.


----------



## T-Brex (18. Januar 2009)

so isser unser SuperÄndy....immer très charmante


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Januar 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> so isser unser SuperÄndy....immer très charmante



ne ne,Burschi




so wird`s was!


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Januar 2009)

Ich bin Samstag nix in Sayn,sondern auf Veranstaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (21. Januar 2009)

ja die Grippewelle hat mich erwischt......bin zwar am *Samstag in* *Sayn ...aber nix MTB ....sondern KKB (KranKenBett)*


Die Woche drauf, am Samstag den 31.01.09 werde ich, hoffentlich, Genesung vorausgesetzt eine kleine Einführungsrunde zum Wiederaynstieg fahren. Dann sind alle Rookies und Wieder-Anfänger herzlich ayngeladen dabbay zu sayn....kleine lockere Runde 25 - 30 Km......gemäßigtes rollen.........


hoffe aber spätestens am *07.02.09 in Nickenich* wieder fit dabbay zu sayn. Und hier sollten alle dabbay sayn !!! schöne Tour Nettetal/Brohltal/Laacher See unter fach- und ortskundiger Führung vom hangschiebenden Tom.....


----------



## T-Brex (21. Januar 2009)

@SuperÄndy: ??Veranstaltung ??.....SM-Party oder was...??


Aber am 07.02.09 in Nickenich rechne ich schon mit dir


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Januar 2009)

neeee,
Tuppaparty

bis zum 7.2.*08* ist es aber noch etwas.
Bis dann habe ich das radeln aufgegeben.Vielleicht habe ich bis dahin einen Carbon-Rollator mit Formula R1


----------



## T-Brex (21. Januar 2009)

.....prima dann kannste den Mischbäck mitnehmen....der geht immer auf solche "Events".....


----------



## Remus111 (21. Januar 2009)

mhhh jetzt bin ich ma da aber sonst keiner....

jmd lust am we nen ründchen zu drehen?
vllt am sonntag da da das wetter besser sein soll


----------



## Focusine (22. Januar 2009)

Huhuuuu,

bei uns klappts wieder nicht am WE. Meine Focusine muß zum Doktor. Die Magura-Gabel hats erwischt: Rückrufaktion von Magura und mayne ist natürlich dabay!!! 
Dafür 3x die Woche Spinning gefahren....

LG
Focusine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Ray (22. Januar 2009)

Hey Jungens... 
Was isn jetzt mit Samstag. 
Da hab ich mir mal vorgenommen, eure Runde mit meiner Anwesenheit aufzuwerten und jetzt - kann keiner, oder was?!
Sonntag geht bei mir eher schlecht...will wahrscheinlich mit dem Rad, das man hier nicht benennen darf, ne Runde drehen ;-)

Gruß
T-Ray


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. Januar 2009)

...


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. Januar 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ja die Grippewelle hat mich erwischt......bin zwar am *Samstag in* *Sayn ...aber nix MTB ....sondern KKB (KranKenBett)*
> 
> 
> Die Woche drauf, am Samstag den 31.01.09 werde ich, hoffentlich, Genesung vorausgesetzt eine kleine Einführungsrunde zum Wiederaynstieg fahren. Dann sind alle Rookies und Wieder-Anfänger herzlich ayngeladen dabbay zu sayn....kleine lockere Runde 25 - 30 Km......gemäßigtes rollen.........
> ...




Das hört sich ja ganz nach einer Tour für mich an... plane es mal ein!
Rock on
JAY

P.S. Gute Besserung Tosche!!!!


----------



## xmichelx (22. Januar 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ja die Grippewelle hat mich erwischt......bin zwar am *Samstag in* *Sayn ...aber nix MTB ....sondern KKB (KranKenBett)*
> 
> 
> Die Woche drauf, am Samstag den 31.01.09 werde ich, hoffentlich, Genesung vorausgesetzt eine kleine Einführungsrunde zum Wiederaynstieg fahren. Dann sind alle Rookies und Wieder-Anfänger herzlich ayngeladen dabbay zu sayn....kleine lockere Runde 25 - 30 Km......gemäßigtes rollen.........



So ne Wieder-Einstiegstour wäre genau das Richtige für mich. Aber ich bin dann leider noch im Urlaub. Erst wieder im Februar ist mit mir zu rechnen. Und dann muss ich mich am 18.2. unters Messer legen und falle für gut 4 Wochen aus.  Tja, es will einfach nicht hinhauen mit einem Wiedersehen in Sayn :-(

Grüße an alle,
Michel


----------



## !Ghostrider! (22. Januar 2009)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber 
Ich bin diesen und nächsten Sa. auch nicht da.
Auch So. sieht´s schlecht aus.
Naja heut in vier Wochen, und ab dann gehts wieder besser mit dem Biken!


----------



## Remus111 (23. Januar 2009)

t-ray ich will mim viktor vllt am so. n ründchen drehen willst du dich nicht da mit dem nicht benannten bike anschließen?
zwecks besseren wetters und so


----------



## Fuerteziege (24. Januar 2009)

Hey Tosche gute Besserung wünscht Dir Axel.
Denk daran, geh erst wieder aufs Bike wenn Du 100% fit bist und dann
langsame Tour.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Achtung Herzmuskelentzündung)




bis bald Fuerteziege


----------



## Remus111 (25. Januar 2009)

ja ich würde heute fahren.
so um 12 fänd ich toll
wie siehts bei dir aus viktor? (uhrzeit, treffpunkt?)


----------



## Remus111 (25. Januar 2009)

Engers!
würde heute gern richtung rengsdorf hadert und wiedtal oder so.

Wo kommst du her? Valla?


----------



## Remus111 (25. Januar 2009)

ja, da hab ich gewohnt 

gut 12 uhr am schloss sayn!! 

bis nachher

p.s.: der andré kann ein lied davon singen wie gut ich mich da auskenne...haben uns nur rund einmal größer verfahren )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo Lange nicht mehr hier gewesen! Aber ich lebe noch!

Hoffe das ich Samstag nochmal nach Sayn Finden Werde!

Sonntag wollte ich mim Arbeitskolegen ne schöne Wiedtal Runde drehen, wenn es Wetter passt! Allerdings mit den Rädern wo die reifen eine breite von 23 mm haben und kein Profil, vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere noch Lust!

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Trikots und Westen aus? Gibt es da schon en ungefähren Termin?


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Januar 2009)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Sonntag wollte ich mim Arbeitskolegen ne schöne Wiedtal Runde drehen, wenn es Wetter passt! Allerdings mit den Rädern wo die reifen eine breite von 23 mm haben und kein Profil, vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere noch Lust!



Ich könnte doch mit`m MTB mitfahren,oder? 
Wann genau?
Treffpunkt?
Strecke?
Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Wochenend und Sonneschayn
> und dann um Ayn, stets in Sayn,
> da brauche ich um froh zu sayn,
> ich und mayn Aysenschwayn
> ...


 




....Hi Müslimän und der Rest der Gang....

ich habe zwei Wochen flach gelegen....habe noch weiche Knie....das wird morgen noch nix mit mir.........aber näxten Samstag dann in Nickenich bin ich wieder dabbay.....!!!



schöner Schüttelraym:

*Wochenend und Sonneschayn*
*und dann um Ayn, stets in Sayn,*
*das brauche ich um froh zu sayn, *
*ich und mayn Aysenschwayn*

den könnte der Webmaster T-Ray glatt in unser Poesie-Album übernehmen....!!


----------



## T-Ray (30. Januar 2009)

Hi
also ich bin morgen um ayn in sayn...
wer denn noch???


----------



## maik_87 (30. Januar 2009)

jaaaaaaa....., ich auch.....


----------



## maik_87 (31. Januar 2009)

hmm.., nu bin ich am berlegen ob ich wirklich mit fahren soll!? Weil das weter is ja och nich soooo tolll.... naja ich meld mich noch ma....deswegen...


----------



## T-Ray (31. Januar 2009)

Ja was is denn jetzt? Wer ist denn am Start oder sind alle noch im #winterschlaf?!

Bisschen mehr Einsatz, bitte... Oder nagt an Euch das Alter?


----------



## maik_87 (31. Januar 2009)

Was habt ihr denn für ne tour geplant??


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2009)

ich war heut am 3 Felder Weiher und Alpenrodter Hütte.Kalt wars.
Da oben war es nicht mehr lustig im Wald.Die Wege z.T. absolut unfahrbar.Eis soweit das Auge reicht.
Morgen wollten wir durchs Puderbacher Land fahren,aber unter diesen Vorraussetzungen fahren wir lieber durchs Siegtal.

@ Mischbäck
Keine Antwort?
Hosen voll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (31. Januar 2009)

.....Mensch da ist man mal 2 Wochen nicht da ...und schon fällt der ganze Laden ausaynander.....

Also Kameraden nächste Woche alle Mann 1300h in Nickenich am Sportplatz !! Der Hangschiebende Tom gibt den Führer !

Also bitteschön.....auch die LadyboyBiker wieder antreten !!!


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2009)

wer ist denn hier Ladyboy?
Mein Pensum für Januar 888km  9870 hm  43 std
alles Mtb


----------



## T-Brex (31. Januar 2009)

na....wer fühlt sich denn da angesprochen ??.....ist das der getroffene Hund der bellt...??.....neeeeee.......

aber nächste Woche bitte mal wieder die alten Gesichter, wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr auch in Berryletten antreten ihr BLBs  (BerryLettenBiker)...:

SuperÄndy, Flyfisher, xmichelx, FidelJoe, Müsli, T-Ray, Mischbäck und alle anderen die zuletzt nicht da waren....

*Samstag 07.02.09 in Nickenich 1300 h Sportplatz*


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2009)

und was ist mit dir?
Willste nicht mal wieder fit werden?
Ich hoffe doch sehr das der Tom da ne gut fahrbare Strecke zusammen
bastelt.Wie ich vorhin schon geschrieben habe,hat das im Wald heut zeitweise überhaupt kein Spaß gemacht.


----------



## T-Brex (31. Januar 2009)

kayne Sorge, wenn du die Schalbe Kojak gegen NN tauschst wird der Tom schon was passendes basteln.....

Ich hoffe das ich nächste Woche halbwegs fit bin......habe aber Trainingsrückstand.....dann müßt ihr für mich etwas langsamer machen, damit ich nicht vom Rad falle.....


----------



## T-Brex (31. Januar 2009)

....habt ihr schon auf unserer Homepage nachgeschaut.......


"das kleine Schwarze"..........ist bestellt. Ende März wirds wohl da sayn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remus111 (31. Januar 2009)

fein fein! 

und danke das Du das Organisatorische erledigt hast!


----------



## T-Brex (31. Januar 2009)

danke danke.....aber ich wars nicht alleine.......der *xmichelx* und der* T-Ray* haben auch fleißig mitgewerkelt......ist aber wirklich toll geworden......schlichte Eleganz............"das kleine Schwarze" halt....


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> danke danke.....aber ich wars nicht alleine.......der *xmichelx* und der* T-Ray* haben auch fleißig mitgewerkelt......ist aber wirklich toll geworden......schlichte Eleganz............"das kleine Schwarze" halt....



ist wirklich supi geworden,prima Arbeit


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2009)

Eis,Eis und nochmal Eis
ansonsten waren die Wege ok.
Ich will das auch nicht zu sehr dramatisieren,aber wenn ich das schon von vorneweg weiß muß ich mir soetwas nicht geben.Und außerdem gehe vom vielen schlittern die Überschuhe kapott.


----------



## T-Brex (1. Februar 2009)

Deal or no Deal......das ist hier die Frage....

.....*Deal.....sind doch Faltreifen oder ??.....*bring mal alles mit.....wenn die alle gleich gut sind....5Ökken/Stück.....nimm ich die ganze LKW-Ladung.......


----------



## Remus111 (1. Februar 2009)

Dopingmittel gegen Krankheit...?

Will auch... mich hats am Wochenende auch voll erwischt, werde die nächste Woche erstmal ausfallen


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2009)

.....jaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh.........aber unerigiert.....sonst mindestens das doppelte


......wir sind ja auch BrexbachGemsen !! und keine BlackBoas oder BrexAnacondas.....!!


----------



## xmichelx (4. Februar 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> danke danke.....aber ich wars nicht alleine.......der *xmichelx* und der* T-Ray* haben auch fleißig mitgewerkelt......ist aber wirklich toll geworden......schlichte Eleganz............"das kleine Schwarze" halt....



Das Trikot sieht wirklich gut aus.

Gibt's schon einen Liefertermin?


----------



## BurgFräulein (5. Februar 2009)

.....YES.......


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Februar 2009)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Das Trikot sieht wirklich gut aus.
> 
> Gibt's schon einen Liefertermin?






Ja den gibts.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (5. Februar 2009)

BrexbachG. ist doch jetzt T-BREX  !!!!!



....ja Liefertermin:   Ende Februar schon !!!!! Waaahsinnnnnn

die OWAYO s sind entweder schnell wie 
	

....oder die haben nur auf unseren Auftrag gewartet...


----------



## T-Ray (6. Februar 2009)

Mädels, Freunde, Gemsen - wie schauts aus am Samstag und Nickenich? Gibt es einen geschlossenen Konvoi an die Radfront - oder erfolgt der Einmarsch auf selbst gewählten Pfaden???

Und ausserdem: Karthago muss zerstört werden...


----------



## T-Brex (6. Februar 2009)

Wenns nicht gerade aus Eimern kübelt bin ich um 1300h in Nickenich am Sportplatz......bringe sehr wahrscheinlich den Paddie mit.....


----------



## T-Ray (6. Februar 2009)

gibt es da genauere koordinaten und wer ist denn noch am start

müslibrenner???


----------



## T-Brex (6. Februar 2009)

...soweit ich weiß kommt der Müsli morgen auch...




Also morgen auf jeden Fall *NIX SAYN  !!!.....sondern   um ayn  in NICKENICH  bei den SIGler am Sportplatz sayn.....!!*


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Februar 2009)

ich will schon vor dabbaysayn. Hoffentlich hälts Wetter.


----------



## maik_87 (6. Februar 2009)

Hmm..., besteht die möglichkeit das ich bei einem von euch am sayn oder vallendar mit fahren kann!? Denn ich würde sehr gern auch mit fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taunus biker (7. Februar 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Genauere Koordinaten kann dir T-Brex per Bild senden.
> 
> Ansonsten gibts das hier:
> Tour von Nickenich aus fahrt zur Nette dieser dann folgend bis kurz hinter Trimbs. ca 20km Waldwege 22km breite Wirtschaftswege durch die Felder.
> ...





Und der Taunusbiker kommt auch


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Februar 2009)

wie sieht es denn im Nettetal mit dem Wetter aus?
Hoffentlich nicht so wie in Steimel.Hier regnet es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (7. Februar 2009)

....über dem Nettetal hält sich hartnäckig ein AzorenHoch.....kurze Hose mitbringen....

@Maik......der Paddie hat sich nicht gemeldet.....somit wäre bei mir ein Platz frei.....die Rückfahrt ggf. dann mit müsli oder Ray oder Superändy da ich nicht weiß wie lange ich mithalten kann......

aber noch beobachten was das Azorenhoch macht.....laß uns um 1130h entscheiden ob wir mit Berryletten anraysen oder mit ohne.....


----------



## paddiee (7. Februar 2009)

hey ho, ne konnte gestern auch nicht mehr anrufen, sorry thorsten.

und wenn ich so ausm fenster schauer, sagt mir das wetter auch nicht besonders zu... kann mir gerade nicht leisten krank zu werden. Wünsche euch aber viel spaß bei der tour.

bis dann


----------



## maik_87 (7. Februar 2009)

hmm..., bin och am überlegen ob ich mit fahre oder nich... da ich keine richtigen regen klamotten besitze..... 

Aber ich sach ma so wenn es wenigstens von oben trocken bleibt fahr ich mit ansonsten nicht!! Ich meld mich später noch mal....


----------



## T-Brex (7. Februar 2009)

.....sach ich doch......Azorenhoch überm Nettetal.....

also ich versuche auch mayn Glück !!....komme auf jeden Fall.....und bringe die BerryLetten mit....

@ Paddie....Sattelklemmen ??....und bitte 2x MTB Kataloge mitbringen.....oder bay mir innen Briefkasten werfen....
@ Maik......was denn nu ???? ich kann aynen von euch mitnehmen...!!
@Mischbäck ???lebst du noch ????.....


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Februar 2009)

Na dann will ich mal die Klamotten packen.


----------



## maik_87 (7. Februar 2009)

sorry....., T-brex ich werd dann heut zu hause bleiben... is mir wettertechnisch bissel zu unsicher aber ich wünsche euch allen viel spaß beim fahren und später beim putzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (7. Februar 2009)

...na wenns hart wird, ist nur auf die Senioren Verlaß !!!


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Februar 2009)

bis glaych,
kann ich dann nachher baym Tom abspritzen?


----------



## T-Brex (7. Februar 2009)

....dreimal dürft ihr raten wer zuerst abgespritzt hat....

...richtig....der SuperÄndy..........und er hat dabbay Toms Schlauch gehalten...und wir haben zugeschaut....schön wars.....

Die Tour war super ! Richtig schöner zäher klebriger Eifelschlamm...der garantiert für Kettenklemmer.....

Ansonsten richtig geile Tour durchs Nettetal mit 9 Mann. Ach so: das Azorenhoch hat gehalten...von Oben wars trocken !!!!Unglaublich.....aber wahr !!!

Der Tom hat souverän geführt...und vielen vielen Dank an die Frau Tom und Tochter Tom für lecker Kuchen und Trinken....wir buchen demnächst den SIG Catering Service für jede Tour.....da stimmt der Service....!!!....und danke fürs warten...heute war ich der Mann mit der Laterne.....

Bis demnäx in der Brex.....und schaut mal auf die Homepage...da ist ein schönes Muster von unserem neuen Trikot !!


----------



## maik_87 (7. Februar 2009)

naja irgendwie bereue ich es das ich nich mit gefahren bin....!? Is es denn von oben trocken geblieben?? Eigentlich perfektes Rohloff Wetter


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Februar 2009)

@Maik
das war absolutes Rohloff Wetter.Viele Schaltwerke haben zeitweise versagt.
Bis auf den Anfang war es von oben trocken. Hättest mitfahren sollen,Hast echt was verpassst.

Nochmals ein Dankeschön für die Verpflegung an Onkel TomsFrauTochterSupi Käsekuchen mit Kaffee
Das Abspritzen ist fast zu einem Eklat ausgeweitet.
Denn OnkelToms Schlauch war nicht lang genug für Torsten.Und dafür das der Schlauch so dünn war,hatte er doch mächtig Druck.


----------



## T-Brex (7. Februar 2009)

...der Download läuft ......noch 15 min. dann habe ich das "Päckchen"....


----------



## d_b (7. Februar 2009)

So, habe mich und das Rad vom Nettetal befreit 

Noch mal vielen Dank an Hangschieber und Familie für das gute "Catering" 

Gruß,
Dominik

PS: Download noch 4 Minuten


----------



## T-Brex (7. Februar 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> wie lang man die 8 cm so ziehen kann,
> Dass der Schlauch dabei nicht dicker wird, ist Füsik


 


.....YÄS......du Füsiker.......


----------



## T-Brex (7. Februar 2009)

.....alles ok....ich hätte nur gerne ayns von dem gedehnten 8cm Schlauch gehabt....war layder kayns dabbay.....


----------



## taunus biker (7. Februar 2009)

@Hangschieber: Willste uns ein Premium Abo aufdrehen?

Die Geschwindigkeit des Downloads ist ja ohne ABO super schnell.Da lohnt sich DSL 16000
Zeit des Downloads 51 min. 

Ansonst schöne Tour durch die Eifel ,habe etwa 3 kg Lava mitgenommen. Kann jetzt entlich meine Hofeinfahrt befestigen.

Bis bald Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (7. Februar 2009)

.........echt 3 kg Lava..???...jetzt weiß ich auch warum der Onkel Tom unbedingt wollte, daß wir in saynem Garten abspritzen .....der hat sich schnell nochmal 9 kg Lava für sayne Gartenaynfahrt von uns liefern lassen.....kostenlos.....!!!!.....Respekt   !!!! Guter Trick.....aber ist doch aufgefallen...........


----------



## T-Brex (7. Februar 2009)

*BreXbachGemsen*


MTB-Touren

und



LAVA-Liefer-Service


----------



## T-Brex (7. Februar 2009)

ich glaube der Rest der Truppe hat baym Schorsch abgeliefert......die waren auf aynmal wech...........das ist ayn listiges Bergvolk in Nickenich....


----------



## T-Brex (7. Februar 2009)

.......da müssen wir mal den Inschinjör fragen....der kennt sich mit der Füsik aus .....na Müsli ????.......watt maynste`?????


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Februar 2009)

Versuchs doch mal hier:http://de.sevenload.com/
Ich hatte da auch mal Fotos abgelegt.


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Februar 2009)

Bilder sind da.
kmz Datei funzt nicht
Daten von heute wen es interessiert 43,75km 671hm 
Fahrzeit schreibe ich besser hier nicht rein.

Kann ich das noch schaffen?WiPokal jetzt anmelden und dann noch erster werden?Was müsste ich denn dan täglich eintragen?


----------



## T-Brex (8. Februar 2009)

soviel Zayt muß sayn: ........*Rhayn*...............bitteschön...........wenn man das Tayl entpackt ist nur noch 1kb Datay übrig......!!


----------



## maik_87 (8. Februar 2009)

Ich habs mir och runtergeladen und entpackt.... Aber da hätte ich noch ne frage zu den Bildern...:

Seit ihr auch gefahren... man sieht euch ja fast nur rum stehen und am essen  und so viel zum thema fahrzeit... :-D


----------



## T-Brex (12. Februar 2009)

So Amigos ......bei dem Wetter drängt sich doch schon wieder was auf.......





*Schneeeeeköppelllllllll*


Samstag um ayn h  ab Schloß Sayn.....und bitteschön recht zahlraych erschaynnnnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Ray (13. Februar 2009)

Mal sehen...bei dem Wetter hat es mir schon gereicht, mit vier Rädern in den Graben zu fahren - muss ich nicht noch mit zweien haben!!!


----------



## T-Ray (13. Februar 2009)

Dickes Fragezeichen...hmmm...das würde ich mal untersuchen lassen..klingt nicht gut


----------



## T-Brex (13. Februar 2009)

.....ganz ruhig....die jungen Wilden.....nix Aysköppel.....morgen 

*Schneeeeeeeköppelllllllll*


da wird auch dem T-Ray nichts passieren.....Audo gabudd ????

Also bitteschön.....ab morgen Mittag kayn Niederschlag mehr...bis dahin Schnee.....traumhaft.....wir werden durch den tiefen frischen Schnee den Köppel bezwingen.....freu mich schon......also mitkommen !!!!!


----------



## T-Ray (13. Februar 2009)

Während Ihr eine behäbige Runde an der lauen Winterluft dreht, werde ich für Volk und Vaterland bei der Kreistagskonferenz der großen Arbeiterpartei mein STimmkärtchen heben und so die Zukunft unseres geliebten Vaterlandes mitbestimmen...so - was habt Ihr dagegen zu setzen?


----------



## T-Brex (13. Februar 2009)

Also bitteschön....der *Slick-Jupp* hat sich für morgen angesagt.....der hat mit dem Schneeköppel noch eine Rechnung offen....

und sonst ...???Was ist mit der Abteilung Jugend forscht ??.....*Maik, Paddie* ???...also bitteschön.....und was ist eigentlich aus dem *dicken Bambini* geworden.....ganz schön ruhig....??


----------



## Andreas S. (14. Februar 2009)

heute iss nix mit Schneeklöppel für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (14. Februar 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Also, Sammelbestellung Verschleißpaket
> 
> XT Kasette 11-34 mit Kette 49,95 Euronen!
> plus 3 Versand


 

*da bin ich dabei.....also noch 1,50 Versand...wer hilft mit die Versandkosten zu senken ...???*

....bring daynen Sohn mit...du hast doch 2 Bikes....Mensch bei dem Wetter !!!!!....das ist doch Schande *nicht* zu biken.


----------



## BurgFräulein (14. Februar 2009)

...da simmer dabbay.........das wird ja übersichtlich heute..........Schade bei dem tollen Wetter.....


----------



## T-Brex (14. Februar 2009)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem *Flyfisher* geworden.....??.....und heute ist doch auch schönes Wetter für den *FidelJoe* um den Winterschlaf zu unterbrechen......Kaiserwetter  !!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (14. Februar 2009)

Nee lass ma stecken , hab mich eben schon beim Schneeschippen verausgabt - ich wart lieber aufn Frühling


----------



## flyfisher (14. Februar 2009)

Bin auch noch da...
Am Donnerstag von 10 Tagen Safaga wiedergekommen - war eher was für die Arme - viel Windsurfen, Paddeln und Sonne.
Morgen wieder "Dienst" aber zwei Tagen Skifahren in Seattle.

Deshalb wars heute nix mit mir.
Am nächsten Samstag bin ich alleinerziehend usw...
So wie es derzeit ausssieht, seht ihr mich nicht vor Mitte April.
Hoffentlich bin ich dann wieder einigermaßen fit fürs Radeln mit Euch!


----------



## Andreas S. (14. Februar 2009)

@ fly & fidel
so wird das aber nix mit euch


und wie war es am Klöppel?
Ich fand es heute im Wald unfahrbar.Teilweise über 20 cm Schnee.
Am Klöppel waren es doch bestimmt 30cm,oder?


----------



## T-Brex (14. Februar 2009)

......eine wunderschöne Schneeköppel-Tour.

Layder waren wir heute nur zu zweit. Der Slick-Jupp hätte gerne mehr Unterstützung bei sayner Revange Tour gehabt....aber ihr habt demnäxt nochmal die Chance ihn zu unterstützen....er hat sich aynen Restrayz offengehalten.....aber das erzählt er besser selbst....

Da wir schon ab Sayn im tiefen Schnee unterwegs waren, war das heute richtig anstrengend.....wieder solche 40 km die sich wie 80 anfühlen.....oben aufm Köppel min. 30 cm Schnee !!!! überaynander !!!nicht nebenaynander !!!!     Wie immer    gayl......


----------



## Andreas S. (14. Februar 2009)

hat sich eigentlich schon wer für den Schinderhannes angemeldet?
Die ersten 300 Bezahler bekommen ein Starter T-Shirt.


----------



## Andreas S. (14. Februar 2009)

Schinderhannes 93km Strecke?


----------



## T-Brex (14. Februar 2009)

....wann war der Schinderhannes nochmal .....??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (14. Februar 2009)

17.Mai 2009
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_09.aspx


----------



## T-Brex (14. Februar 2009)

http://www1.your-sports.com/details...ilnehmerlisten|TeilnehmerlisteABC&format=view

Habe mich für die Kurzstrecke angemeldet.

Team: BrexbachGemsen   !!!


----------



## Andreas S. (14. Februar 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Aua der Großteil fährt die Mittelstrecke.
> Die 93er wäre doch was für dich!
> 
> Und behaltet den Rhens Marathon im Auge!



Ja , Rhens am 14.6.09 wollte ich auch mal fahren. 75er?
Schinderhannes weiß ich noch nicht welche Strecke ,67 oder 93.


----------



## T-Brex (14. Februar 2009)

....und im Juni fahre ich dann in Rhens die 50 km Strecke....


http://www.mtb-rhens.de/

Anmeldung noch nicht möglich, werde ich dann machen wenn möglich

Also BrexbachGemsen....bitte mal die 2 Termine vormerken und im Mai in Emmelshausen und Juni Rhens starten !!....da der Viktor für die Sigler und der Andreas für den Mertens startet, hoffe ich daß sich noch der/die eine oder andere Gemse findet die mitfährt....wäre schön wenn wir unsere neuen Trikots vorzeigen könnten !! Hier also noch mal für alle interessierten, ich bin gemeldet: 

Mai Emmelshausen      38 km   
Juni  Rhens                50 km

Mitmachen.Mitmachen.Mitmachen.Mitmachen.Mitmachen.Mitmachen.


----------



## T-Brex (14. Februar 2009)

...ich fahre den Kantinenwagen......vor Verdun haben auch nur die Ordonanzen und das Küchenpersonal überlebt.....


----------



## T-Brex (14. Februar 2009)

....nix Orna......Ordo.....


http://www.soldatentreff.de/modules.php?name=eBoard&file=viewthread&tid=10639


----------



## T-Brex (14. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht Jim Bob........


.....aber ich noch nix Schlaffffe....


----------



## T-Brex (15. Februar 2009)

*Skandal !!!!*

*Jetzt ist es raus. Der SuperÄndy hat ein verbotenes Mittel benutzt.*

*Um sich bei saynen MTB-Freunden einen Vorteil zu verschaffen, hat der SuperÄndy heimlich und verbotenerweise mit dem LAUFRAD trainiert !!*

*Sayne neue Höllenmaschine konnte heimlich abgelichtet werden......*

*ich frage mich nur wie er mit saynen kurzen "Stumpen" überhaupt Bodenkontakt bekommt.....ich denke die Luftverwirbelung beim strampeln treibt auch nach vorn.....*

*....die Preise sind imens !!!......aber dem SuperÄndy ist das, angesichts des zu erwartenden Erfolgs, völlig egal....und mehr als das.....*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=156063&stc=1&d=1234726010

*.....*


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2009)

jetzt muß ich wohl auch ein Geständnis ablegen.
Morgen 1000 Presseerklärung in der Teamzentrale
Gleichzeitig werde ich dann noch als Kronenzeuge agieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (15. Februar 2009)

..das Trainigsgerät wird zunächst mal konfesziert !!....spätere Freigabe fraglich.....

Der Vertrauensverlust und der moralische Schaden wiegt schwer.....das ist fast nicht zu kitten....

Jetzt müßen Taten folgen......!!!......*Nackt biken für den Klimaschutz* !!!

Wir erwarten ein Zeichen....ein eindeutiges Symbol der Buße.......

Bei der nächsten Samstagstour kannst du dich von allen Sünden befrayen....du mußt nur da sayn.....um ayn in Sayn.....


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2009)

das könnte dann wahrscheinlich am 28. sayn.Näxten Samstag ist  wieder der
Schw....vergleich geplant.Ich hoffe das die Wetterkapriolen jetzt endlich dem Ende zugehen werden.Schnauze ist voll.Will endlich nochmal ne gepflegte Runde durch den Wald machen und zwar mit meinem guten Rad.


----------



## T-Brex (15. Februar 2009)

....nnneeeennneeeennneeeeeenneeeee.....das ist weg......

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=156063&stc=1&d=1234726010

jetzt mal wieder richtig in die Pedale treten......


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2009)

jep, es wird Zeit. Hab dieses Jahr erst 1200km zusammen
Die hat der Fidel bestimmt schon nur mit Schneeschieben erreicht.Hat der sich da einen Schneepflug ans Rad geklöppelt oder wie macht der das?


----------



## xmichelx (17. Februar 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....und im Juni fahre ich dann in Rhens die 50 km Strecke....
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-rhens.de/
> ...



Servus,

eine Gemse mehr in Emmelshausen: habe mich auch angemeldet zu meiner 3. Teilnahme beim Schinderhannes.

Rhens werde ich ebenfalls starten. Bei der tollen Streckenführung durch die Weinberge lohnt sich eine Teilnahme immer.

Grüße,
Michel


----------



## T-Brex (19. Februar 2009)

....da kommen aber noch ein paar dazu !!??!! oder ??!!??...also bitteschön die Damen...die ersten 300 bezahlten Anmeldungen bekommen ein dolles D-Schürd.........bitte mal die aktuellen Wasserstandsmeldungen durchgeben.....und für welche Distanzen die Anmeldungen gemacht wurden....


*Samstag wieder ein Toürchen......1300 h Schloß Sayn.....mit allen Karnevals-Gecken und Alk-Leichen......*


*Vorschau:*
Ab Sommerzeit können wir Mittwochs ab 1640 h regelmäßige Treffs einrichten. Auch für Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger geeignet ! 20-30 km...wir treffen dann gegen 1700 h noch die Biketramps, eine Gruppe die sich nur Mittwochs ab Bendorf trifft. Dann wird die Mittwochsrunde auch recht stark besucht sayn.....Im Gegenzug kommen einige der Biketramps dann Samstags um ayn ans Schloß um Gemsen zu sayn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde_kerle (19. Februar 2009)

Ein schöner Raym, ich hoffe bald mal wieder die Rheinseite zu wechseln. 
Euer neues Trikot sieht übrigens supi aus.

Grüsse vom Kühlturm


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Februar 2009)

genau müsssli,Ehausen 93,Rhens 75.


----------



## T-Brex (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo Ladyboys,

bei den Aussichten für morgen sollten wir eher ne kleinere Tour fahren.
Denkbar wäre ne kleine *Brex-Brutalo-Matschkowski-Massaker-Tour*
da werden alle Ladyboys zu wahren "Dirtbikern"...........und Bedingung: keiner kommt mit Pappnase oder Kostüm.....sozusagen die Contra-Tour zur Berryletten-Faschings-Fahrt......

Nee is nur Spaß....jeder so wie er mag.....wenns sayn muß auch mit Ledermaske und Vollgummianzug.....ganz nach Belieben.....


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2009)

...du bist aber ayn frühaufstehender Monkteur.........
....da ich den neuen noch nicht habe kann ich ja ruhig den alten nochmal richtig aynsauen.....



*1300 h   Schloß Sayn.....bitte recht zahlraych......!!*


----------



## maik_87 (21. Februar 2009)

naja bei dir sieht der ja immer wie neu aus... ich habe das gefühl du machst nach jeder tour nen neuen antrieb drauf... :-D

Also ich wollte eigentlich heute dabay sayn....... Hoffe das wetter hält sich....
Aber wie willste denn fahren T-Brex..., weil am Donnertag war es sau glatt im Brexbachtal.... Und das mit der Mittwochstour finde ich klasse (Uhrzeit)..... --> 

Wer ist heute eihentlich dabay...??


----------



## Dicker Bambini (21. Februar 2009)

Hui Wäller,

na dann gibt das ja heut so ne Tour wie die mein "Erstes Mal" mit den Gemsen...
Muss aber noch etwas ruhen... wenn alles gut geht kann ich morgen mal ne Runde drehen. Aber auf befestigtem Untergrund. Nix desto trotz wird der T-Brex euch alle gut durch den Schlamm bringen....

Bin demnächst auch nochmal dabay
Grüße "von oben"


----------



## T-Ray (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jungens,

ich komme heute noch mal nicht, weil ich für meine Freundin den Pinsel schwingen muss...also...renovieren mein ich...nur das wir uns da nicht missverstehen..

Bis demnächst, saut die neuen Trikots nicht ein..

T-Ray


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2009)

T-Ray schrieb:


> *weil ich für meine Freundin den Pinsel schwingen* *muss...also...renovieren mein ich...*
> 
> T-Ray


 

 .......das ist mal ne Neuigkeit !!!!.....jetzt weiß ich auch wer deine Freundin ist......bestell dem Viktor von mir auch nen schönen Gruß, wenn ihr zwei beim Renovieren euch gegenseitig den Pinsel schwingt..


----------



## maik_87 (21. Februar 2009)

ja wie jetz nur zu zwayt


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2009)

besser als allayn......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2009)

.....na das war doch mal ne Überraschung heute !!

Wir waren nicht zu zwayt sondern zu fayvt !!!

Jörg, Helmut und Herbert die Biketramps aus Bendorf waren heute BrexbachGemsen !!.....

Schöne anstrengende Tour. Matsch, Schnee Ays.....alles dabbay.....die 33 km zählen doppelt !!  ....EuroKilometer fühlen sich an wie 66.....


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Februar 2009)

puuuh,
da bin ich aber froh das ihr wieder gesund gelandet seid.Hab mir schon Sorgen um euch gemacht.


----------



## maik_87 (21. Februar 2009)

naja alayn waren wir ja nun nich.... Es waren noch 3 weiter gemsen dabay.... War wirklich ne top tour... hätte ich nich gedacht aber super Trials etc...... 
Am Anfang hatten wir direkt am Wendeplatz nen Platten... --> fing ja schon mal gut an.... 
Am Ende hatte T-Brex mit den Bremsen zu tun weil er mit abgefahreren Bremsbelägen losgefahren ist.... --> Sowas macht man ja auch nich 
Aufgrund das die bremsen ein wenig die Bremsscheibe streichelten ist T-Brex fast bergab stehen geblieben und die roten Reifen gaben ihm dann den Rest...!! 
Ach und die Trikots sehen klasse aus die Farbe passt voll und ganz zu meinem Bike.... Vor allem zu meinen Eloxierten teilen 












Also ich hab wie immer noch die 1000hm voll bekommen (1056hm).

Daten:

Kilometer:                  32
Durchschnitts km/h:    12
Aufstieg:               ca.800hm
Abstieg:                    800hm
Dauer:                      3 st.


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Februar 2009)

Ja das nenne ich aber mal einen tollen Tourservice

@ tosche
tz,tz,tz,
das dir aber so etwas passiert.Nicht nur die Karre von außen pflegen,man darf auch mal die eine oder andere Schraube lösen,und da mal nachschauen.
Die Bremsen brauchen auch Pflege.Beläge reinigen,Kolben reinigen und einen Tropfen Öl können die auch vertragen.
Oder mach mal die Reifen runter und schau mal wieviel Feuchtigkeit sich da in der Felge ansammelt,Und vergiß nicht ab und zu die Züge zu reinigen und einölen.An der Sattelstütze sammelt sich auch hin und wieder etwas Schmodda.


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2009)

....zu gütich .....Danke lieber Buana.....


----------



## maik_87 (21. Februar 2009)

schauen die drei eigentlich och hier rein... weißte was T-Brex


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2009)

der SuperÄndy hat recht..danke Maik für den tollen Tousi 

und ich hoffe die draysten dray von den Bayktramps schauen hierrayn....wayß es aber nicht........unser Thread wird jetzt umbenannt:

*Westerwald Touren BrexbachGemsen Sayn*


zudem wird es einen oben im Forum festgezurten Thread mit Bikeverabredungen als Wegweiser geben wo sich dann die BrexbachGemsen, die SIGler und die Koblenzer zusätzlich Wegweiser für die Threads legen können....gem. Rü. mit unserem Moderator Dave...


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2009)

...schaut mal bei den Trailhunter.de rein.....da ist unser Sprungmonkey Markus als Herminator auch vertreten...


----------



## maik_87 (22. Februar 2009)

jaaaaaaaaaaa..., so sind die Ossis.... immer perfekt!! Außerdem bin ich euch was für euren Soli-Zuschlag schuldig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (22. Februar 2009)

...der Müsli und der T-Ray träumen noch eng umschlungen....


----------



## T-Brex (22. Februar 2009)

...und heute geht in Sääään dä Zuch.......















*SäBaLä*


----------



## !Ghostrider! (24. Februar 2009)

wat heißt hier sä ba lä??
da wo ich geboren bin säd ma
HÄDAU!!!


----------



## pitu68 (24. Februar 2009)

servus leuts,

fährt jemand morgen oder habt´s  noch folgeschäden von den faschingstagen.
wollte ne runde fahren.


----------



## Remus111 (24. Februar 2009)

wer oder was ist fasching?


----------



## T-Brex (24. Februar 2009)

pitu68 schrieb:


> servus leuts,
> 
> fährt jemand morgen oder habt´s noch folgeschäden von den faschingstagen.
> wollte ne runde fahren.


 

morgen 1600 h Schloß Sayn.....25km Ründchen...der Kamikaze ist auch dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (25. Februar 2009)

Na und wie war eure runde heut?? Also diesen Samstag bin ich of jedenfall wieder dabay...  Und haben die leutz schon wegen den "fehlerhaften" Trikots gemeldet??

Wer ist denn diesen Samstag noch mit dabay...?? Und das schreiben hat hier och ganz schön nach gelassen...


----------



## T-Brex (25. Februar 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Na und wie war eure runde heut?? Also diesen Samstag bin ich of jedenfall wieder dabay...  Und haben die leutz schon wegen den "fehlerhaften" Trikots gemeldet??
> 
> Wer ist denn diesen Samstag noch mit dabay...?? Und das schreiben hat hier och ganz schön nach gelassen...


 

Kleines Feierabendründchen war ok. Höhenlagen und Brex wieder Eisfrei!
Pitu hat trotzdem nen Rittberger hingelegt....aber nix passiert....

Wegen Trikots laufen die Verhandlungen.

Am Samstag schöne große Truppe!!...und schön warm gemeldet !!!!

Bitte mal alle noch in Emmelshausen unter Team BrexbachGemsen anmelden und zahlen....die ersten 300 Zahler bekommen ein T-Shirt....


----------



## xmichelx (25. Februar 2009)

Wie "fehlerhafte" Trikots?  Habe ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Remus111 (26. Februar 2009)

überhaupt Trikots? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## maik_87 (26. Februar 2009)

jaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## T-Brex (26. Februar 2009)

soooo....die LAKES Logos vom FF sind drauf.....die Trikots sind jetzt zur Auslieferung bereit !!

*Alle BrexbachGemsen und Freunde und die es werden wollen sind herzlich ayngeladen am Samstag um 1300h ne gemeinsame Tour bei angesagten 13-14 Grad ab Schloß Sayn zu fahren.*

Alle Trikotbesteller können nach der Tour bei mir "in den Katakomben" ihre Trikots und Westen bekommen !!

Bis Samstag 

ah ja hätte ich fast vergessen:
http://www3.your-sports.com/details/results.php?eventid=1828&lang=de&page=7&contest=3&CertificateLink=&name=Teilnehmerlisten%7CTeilnehmerlisteABC&presort=

Der Hacki aus Vallendar und der Pitu68 haben sich auch für die Kurzstrecke angemeldet. Also bitteschön die Damen....immer schön Anmelden und zahlen, die ersten 300 Zahler bekommen ein lecker T-Shirt....Anmelden unter Team BrexbachGemsen.....


----------



## Focusine (27. Februar 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> So, wer issn morgen dabbay?
> 
> Schutzbleche sind monktiert.  Bremse und Antriebe sind auch wieder fit.
> Hab gelesen, dass das noch ne Kohorte aus Bendorf sich zu den Glaychgesinnten wähnen wird. Härzlich Willkommen!
> ...




Hay Loite,
wollt mich mal aus Kläääänmääääsch mäldän....
Wie ja schon mal erwähnt, war Focusine krank und drei Wochen nicht einsatzbereit, weil Magura ne Rückrufaktion hatte und ich so lang warten mußte. Da das Wetter ja auch nicht so radlfreundlich war, haben wir unsere Aktivitäten ins Medicon verlegt und sind und tun es immer noch - und vergnügen uns auf den Spinning-Bikes.  
Leider müssen wir morgen bei einem Umzug helfen, so dass wieder nix wird mit dabay sayn um ayn in Sayn. 
@TBrex: Die Trikots sind da?? Wenn's erlaubt ist, könnten wir am So auf'm Rückweg von der bikemesse in Koblenz auf dem Hinweg zur Hengstparade bei Dir anhalten und die Trikots holen... Aba nur wenns Recht ist, ist ja schließlich Sonntag...

Hoffe, dass wir bald mal wieder dabay sayn können...

Gruß an alle
Focusine


----------



## T-Brex (27. Februar 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> @TBrex: Die Trikots sind da?? Wenn's erlaubt ist, könnten wir am So auf'm Rückweg von der bikemesse in Koblenz auf dem Hinweg zur *Hengstparade* bei Dir anhalten und die Trikots holen... Aba nur wenns Recht ist, ist ja schließlich Sonntag...
> 
> Hoffe, dass wir bald mal wieder dabay sayn können...
> 
> ...


 

....Hengstparade????.....also da mach ich nicht mit...so ne Schweinkram.....auf was für Ideen die jungen Mädels heutzutage kommen.....Hengstparade..........Respekt


----------



## T-Brex (27. Februar 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> jo die Trikots sind da!
> 
> 
> PS: Das mit dem blöden "Lakes" Aufdruck ist zwar ärgerlich sitzt aber Gott sei dank an einer Stelle wo es nicht all zu schlimm ist.


 



Wieso ??? *LAKES* ist doch fast schon Kult 







......... fast........


----------



## T-Brex (27. Februar 2009)

...wieseo hat der MF jetzt den FF übernommen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (27. Februar 2009)

Also für morgen haben sich der Kamikaze, der Müsli, Pitu, Jörg, Helmut, Herbert, Maik und meinereiner angesagt !!...und das Beste ist....es sind noch Plätze frei !!

Also hier wieder der Freitagsaufruf für Samstag !!!


Alle anrücken Morgen *Samstag um ayn in Sayn**.....*nach der Tour gibts noch die Trikotausgabe.....!!!!

Also bitteschön noch mal alle aus dem Winterschlaf (Sprungmonkey, McFly, FidelJoe, Mischbäck, Dicker Bambini, Ghostrider, Remus, Paddie, aufstehn und rauf aufs Bike....!!!

Bin gespannt wer alles kommt !!!

..und habt ihr euch jetzt alle für Rhens und Emmelshausen angemeldet ??für welche Strecke ?? laßt mal was hören !!!


----------



## Focusine (27. Februar 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....Hengstparade????.....also da mach ich nicht mit...so ne Schweinkram.....auf was für Ideen die jungen Mädels heutzutage kommen.....Hengstparade..........Respekt




Wie - SCHWEINKRAM - doch keine Schweine!! HÄNGSTE !!!!! Un wat führ Dinger!!!! - Nur kein Neid, mayne Herren ...


----------



## T-Brex (27. Februar 2009)

hier noch der virtuelle Krankenbesuch beim *xmichelx*

Gute Besserung und viel Erfolg für deine Schönheits-OP.

Was läßt du eigentlich außer Lippen aufspritzen und Brusthaarentfernung noch alles machen ??....


----------



## T-Brex (27. Februar 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Wie - SCHWEINKRAM - doch keine Schweine!! HÄNGSTE !!!!! Un wat führ Dinger!!!! - Nur kein Neid, mayne Herren ...


----------



## Focusine (27. Februar 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


>



brauchste nix zu hören, gugge musste....


----------



## T-Brex (27. Februar 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> brauchste nix zu hören, gugge musste....


 ...ok...aber nicht anfassen....


----------



## maik_87 (27. Februar 2009)

Also ich will jetz am we Reifen bestellen.., will sich von euch da jemand von uch auch welche mit bestellen ein racing ralph kostet 35â¬ und ein rocket ron ca. 40 â¬.... ich bitte um antwort..


----------



## maik_87 (27. Februar 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> H&S --> Rocket Ron 34,90 !  Racing Rallpf  26  Ökken
> 
> Wo kaufst denn du? Guckst du schon oder lebst du noch?



Wo??Gibt es da auch die Latexschläche.... Jetz kommen bstimmt blöde komentare


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Februar 2009)

ach,willste zur Hängstparade?Als Teilnehmer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (28. Februar 2009)

Was ist denn jetzt mit dem müden Pack......keine weiteren Meldungen für heute ?? phh....

Die ganze Jugendabteilung macht noch bis 1200h Matrazenhorchdienst....??!!??


----------



## Remus111 (28. Februar 2009)

melde mich für nächste woche!!

4 wochen bavaria reichen auch echt wieder...


----------



## T-Brex (28. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand ein Werkzeug um die Lenkerkralle in den Gabelschaft einzuschlagen und zusätzlich noch was um den Gabelschaft professionel abzulängen...??....und kann mir die Teile heute 1300 h mitbringen ???.....


----------



## maik_87 (28. Februar 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Maik
> Ich habe fÃ¼r 2 Rocket Ron 62â¬ bei H&S vor Ort bezahlt. War die Woche dort und habe mir welche gegÃ¶nnt! Rollt wie Sau sehr schnelle LaufflÃ¤chenselbstreinigung der Matsch fliegt vieelll schneller ins Gesicht und Genick wie bei anderen Pneus.
> SchÃ¶n ist nur das bei km 30 der erste platte Reifen eintrat. Denn Schwalbe warnt ja genau davor geringe Pannensicherheit! Habe etz Milch eingefÃ¼llt mal sehen was das bringt.
> 
> ...



Welches Model haste denn vom RoRo... weil die billigere vesion ist nicht viel leichter als der Raching RR... ich glaub dann nur 10g oder so....
Ja...., deshalb wollte ich ja den Rocket Ron in Kombination mit den LatexschlÃ¤uchen... Weil diese erhÃ¶hen die Durchschlagskraft... Also dementsprechent pannensicherer... Aber mit der milch mÃ¼sst das eigentlich auch gehen.... Aber bei km30 schon....


----------



## maik_87 (28. Februar 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Round question @all:
> 
> Schutzbleche? Oder ? Die Sonne kommt gerade raus?



Schutzbleche = Gewicht --> nein... 

Schutzbleche sind nur für Weicheier.. und außerdem bekommt deine haut dann keine Schlammpackung die vieleicht für dich sehr interessant sein könnte


----------



## T-Brex (28. Februar 2009)

...der xmichelx geht dafür in die Privatklinik und zahlt ne Menge Kohle für die "Runderneuerung".......*mittags fango.....abends tango* !!!!



Was ist mit dem Werkzeug ??????



Geil.....der Rotwildbänger und das Focusinchen sind auch für die Kurzstrecke in Emmelshausen angemeldet.....langsam wirds was....also weiter melden melden.....Remus ?? maik?? Ghostrider ?? Mischbäck ?? ihr wolltet doch auch....???!!....dann haben wir Quantitativ die SIG bald eingeholt....Quantitativ.....aber immerhin...!! Weiter so !!!!

http://www3.your-sports.com/details/results.php?eventid=1828&lang=de&page=7&contest=0&CertificateLink=&name=Teilnehmerlisten%7CTeilnehmerlisteABC&presort=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (28. Februar 2009)

Mal so ne Frage.
Was trägt man(n) denn an so nem Tag wie heute?
Kurz oder lang?
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden!!!


----------



## maik_87 (28. Februar 2009)

vor der gleichen frage sthe ich ach........ ka


----------



## maik_87 (28. Februar 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...der xmichelx geht dafür in die Privatklinik und zahlt ne Menge Kohle für die "Runderneuerung".......*mittags fango.....abends tango* !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dfa steht ja keine km angabe für die jeweiligen stecken kennst du diese...??


----------



## maik_87 (28. Februar 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> jetzt lassma die Luft ausse Schuhe!
> Ich hab da nur an euch gedacht, wenn ihr in maynem Winschatten versucht dran zu bleiben!
> 
> Ma gucken, wer heute alt aussieht!



Ja.., gut der Windschatten würde dann ja auch für zway raychen bay dir 
Ist wirklich schön von DIr das de an uns denkst.....


----------



## taunus biker (28. Februar 2009)

Hi

Hab nächsten Samstag um ein`s Zeit und würde zu euch kommen nach Sayn um ein.
Habt ihr schon was in Planung welche Tour?
Wann kommt ihr immer von der Tour zurück? muß nämlich um 5.00 im Auto sitzen und noch nach Heidelberg fahren.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## T-Brex (28. Februar 2009)

taunus biker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hab nächsten Samstag um ein`s Zeit und würde zu euch kommen nach Sayn um ein.
> Habt ihr schon was in Planung welche Tour?
> ...


 

Hi Uwe,

Super ! Tour machen wir kurzfristig aus, je nach Teilnehmer und Wetter.
Verpflegung bitte mitbringen......unsere Damen machen layder kaynen Tour-Service.....

Wenn Du um 1700h wieder durchstarten mußt, dann machen wir ne passende Tour dafür....in der Hoffnung das keiner ne Panne bekommt....aber das paßt schon........



*Heute haben wir ne 50er Runde mit 900 HM gefahren. Von Sayn über Stromberg, Caan, Sayntal, Großmaischeid, ICETrasse, Dernbacher Kopf, Rüscheid, Anhausen, RH-Weg, Hasenpfad, Zoo, Sayn. Mit 8 Mann ne schöne große flotte matschige Fango-Tour.....*

*Maik...????......kommt noch ein Tousie ?????*.....und wo war aygentlich unser Webmaster T-Ray...???....die neue Freundin schaynt den mehr zu interessieren als die alten Gemsen....???......wieso ??????


----------



## maik_87 (28. Februar 2009)

Strecke:            47,9km
Durchschnitt:     13,2km/h
Aufstieg:           900hm
Abstieg:            898hm
Fahrzeit:           3,5st

Also ich hab dann noch die 1200hm geschafft... 

War wiklich eine sehr sehr schöne tour.... Und die Promotour unseres Trikots war auch ein erfolg


----------



## Focusine (1. März 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @ focussine: Bei daynem Benutzerbild: Sind dem Pferd da die Beine weggeknickt oder im Sand versunken!  Oder Rückrufaktion? Mal gucken was zuerst zurück kommt, die Gabel oder die Beine. In bayden Fällen bleibt nur ayns: Selber laufen!
> 
> nixfürungut
> 
> mb



@MB: Nöö, nix weggeknickt, und Rückrufaktion gabs auch kayne bay den Baynen... Is nur die Nordsee.... 
Aba meine rückgerufene und wieda angekommene NEUE Gabel ist soooo schön und sauber und überhaupt....


----------



## T-Brex (1. März 2009)

Boooaaaahhhh.....der Maik87 hat sich in Emmelshausen für die große Runde angemeldet...Respekt !!!

Da hammer schon 7 !!!!!....aber da fehlen noch einige....


http://www3.your-sports.com/details/results.php?eventid=1828&lang=de&page=7&contest=0&CertificateLink=&name=Teilnehmerlisten%7CTeilnehmerlisteABC&presort


----------



## T-Brex (1. März 2009)

Für alle die gestern nicht dabbay waren.....


*die Driggos sinn doooo*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (1. März 2009)

gute Idee !! wenn du den Termin hast, bitte Beschayd sagen...


----------



## T-Brex (1. März 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey Brex haste nen Buchstaben vergessen?
> Da fehlt doch der nach E und vor Gpunkt  oder nicht.


 


????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## xmichelx (2. März 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...der xmichelx geht dafür in die Privatklinik und zahlt ne Menge Kohle für die "Runderneuerung".......*mittags fango.....abends tango* !!!!
> 
> 
> Eigentlich habe ich mir nur Fett unter die Beinmuskeln spritzen lassen, damit ich mal so dicke Beine habe wie Du ;-)
> ...


----------



## T-Brex (2. März 2009)




----------



## maik_87 (2. März 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhh.., mir is heute auf ner tour die rechte Pedale abgefallen.... nun is die komplett hin.... Vieleicht hat der T-Brex oder jemand anderes noch was in seiner WErstatt rumliegen für mich bis meine neuen da sind.... ??


----------



## Remus111 (2. März 2009)

ich hab noch spd pedale sind zwar nix besonderes aber dafür schwarz---> passen gut zur FBI Plaste


----------



## maik_87 (2. März 2009)

jaaa..., brauch die ja nur für den übergang... ....


----------



## Remus111 (3. März 2009)

ja gut kannste haben, (sind eh zu schwer für dein gewissen auf dauer) 

ich komm allerdings erst am freitag wieder an den rhein.

aber du kannst die bei meiner freundin in engers abholen, wenn du willst, dann sag ich ihr bescheid. 

bin heut abend zw. 19:00 und 21:00 wieder on da können wir das ja "bereden"


----------



## maik_87 (3. März 2009)

hmm.., ja aber dann brauch ich aber noch die SPD Cleats weil meine die ich hab passen nich auf SPD.... Aber vieleicht haste noch irgendwo welche rum liegen..!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (3. März 2009)

hi mike
wie lange brauchst du die pedale denn?
ich hab auf dem hardtail noch ne paar eggbeater
zur not kannste die haben, dann brauchste die schuhe nicht umzubauen.


----------



## maik_87 (3. März 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> hi mike
> wie lange brauchst du die pedale denn?
> ich hab auf dem hardtail noch ne paar eggbeater
> zur not kannste die haben, dann brauchste die schuhe nicht umzubauen.



Hmm..., wäre eine maßnahme.. Naja eigentlich nur so lange bis meine neuen kommen... diese habe ich am Samstag bestellt und hoffe die kommen bald!?


----------



## Andreas S. (3. März 2009)

Na,was haltet ihr von dem Umbau?
April 2006





März 2009


----------



## Remus111 (3. März 2009)

maik, für cleets kann ich nicht garantieren.

hab meine alten halt in die packung der neuen getan glaube da sind cleets mit drin aber nicht 100%ig

und meiner freundin ist es auch nicht unbedingt zuzutrauen welche in meinem chaos zu finden...

wie gesagt wenn du sie haben willst mit der chance auf cleets sag bescheid 


@ andreas was sind das für laufräder?


----------



## Andreas S. (3. März 2009)

Bontrager SSR


----------



## T-Brex (3. März 2009)

.....und Schwalbe
















Gummis.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. März 2009)

und schön aufpassen das kayn Staynchen auf dem Asphalt liegt......

sonst......


----------



## maik_87 (3. März 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> und schön aufpassen das kayn Staynchen auf dem Asphalt liegt......
> 
> sonst......



--> Weltklasse


----------



## T-Brex (3. März 2009)

Paddie....du hast email post bekommen.....


----------



## Andreas S. (3. März 2009)

schön das es euch gefällt.Nur positive Meinungen,und das von euch!Danke,danke.
Dann kann ich mich jetzt endlich mal um mein anderes Schätzjen kümmeren.

@müsli
ich brauch kayn filigranen Schwuchtelrahmen
und die RR hab ich nur rumgedreht damit das Latex nicht immer verrutscht


----------



## T-Brex (3. März 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> *1......*Dann kann ich mich jetzt endlich mal um mein anderes Schätzjen
> kümmeren.
> 
> 
> ...


 





1. 
Na dann mal viel Spaß mit Anja....und bestell nen schönen Gruß von mir!

2.

Mensch SÄndy !! die gibts doch jetzt auch in XXS, dann brauchste nix mehr umdrehen, da rutscht dann auch bei dir nix mehr ab....die passen dann bestimmt.....ansonsten aynfach den kleinen Finger vom Udo Latex Handschuh abschnayden...


----------



## Andreas S. (3. März 2009)

mein anderes Schätzchen heißt aber Rotwild

ich hab nochn paar pix im Album vom GlatzenGhost


----------



## Andreas S. (3. März 2009)

Hab ich euch eigentlich mal das geniale Profil vom Nürburgring gezeigt?


----------



## maik_87 (3. März 2009)

--> Respekt.... Können ja dieses Jahr als Team fahren..  Bin echt am Überlegen ob ich dieses Jahr auch da mit fahre.... Hmmm

@Remus111
Danke für das angebot aber der Andre hat noch paar Pedalen wo meine cleats passen.... Also werde ich zunächst auf diese zurück kommen.... Hoffe meine neue kommen bald an (Look Pedalensatz MTB QUARTZ Carbon)


----------



## Andreas S. (3. März 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> --> Respekt.... Können ja dieses Jahr als Team fahren..  Bin echt am Überlegen ob ich dieses Jahr auch da mit fahre....
> Hoffe meine neue kommen bald an w (Look Pedalensatz MTB QUARTZ Carbon)



Nö,nix Team.  -Einzelstarter-  dürfte für dich doch kein Problem sein

super Pedale,kann ich nur empfehlen. Sehr leicht.
Allerdings hättest das Geld für Carbon ausführung sparen können.Macht im Gewicht kaum was aus


----------



## Focusine (3. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (3. März 2009)




----------



## pitu68 (4. März 2009)

moin moin gemsen,

is jemand heute nachmittag noch unterwegs die sonne auf dem radl geniessen ?

wollte ca. 16.00 - 16.30 uhr zu ner kleinen tour aufbrechen.


andreas, sieht ja nich schlecht aus dein umbau....hätte ja nich gedacht, das du zu den profillosen bikern gehörst


----------



## T-Brex (4. März 2009)

pitu68 schrieb:


> moin moin gemsen,
> 
> is jemand heute nachmittag noch unterwegs die sonne auf dem radl geniessen ?
> 
> ...


 


Ich kann heute leider nicht, muß Babysitten....aber der Paddie kommt wohl auch ans Schloß....der soll bitte noch die Ersatzteile bei mir zuhause vorbeibringen. 
Ich kann allerfrühstens Samstag wieder.


----------



## maik_87 (4. März 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Nö,nix Team.  -Einzelstarter-  dürfte für dich doch kein Problem sein
> 
> super Pedale,kann ich nur empfehlen. Sehr leicht.
> Allerdings hättest das Geld für Carbon ausführung sparen können.Macht im Gewicht kaum was aus



Jap..., dioe teiel haben voll die genialen lager drin.... Die müssten etwas länger halten als 12.000km... Hoffe ich zumindest
Hast du die gleichen?? ICh glaub schon.... Die Teile wiegen dann 220g... und müssten moje da sein


----------



## T-Brex (6. März 2009)

...da morgen Samstag ist, sieht der Wetterbericht für morgen wieder gut aus ! Trocken bis 9 Grad !

Also bitte recht zahlraych: 


*Samstag um ayn am Schloß Sayn sayn....!*

...und in Emmelshausen beim Schinderhannes Superbike sind mittlerweile 8 Gemsen gemeldet !! Der SÄndy fährt mit dem Maik den Marathon.....fehlen nur noch ein Paar Mann für den Halbmarathon, sonst sind die SIGler da so aynsam...obwohl der Viktor ist da ja gemeldet !

Aber da fehlen doch noch aynige die antreten wollten.....*Mischbäck, Flyfisher, FidelJoe, T-Ray, Remus, Ghostrider, Slick-Jupp, Hadschi, Jaymano, Phönix, noch wen vergessen ?...es gilt noch immer: die ersten 300 bezahlten Anmeldungen bekommen ein lecker T-Shirt vom Schinderhannes Superbike 2009.....*


----------



## Remus111 (6. März 2009)

das is aber so anstrengend... :|


morgen bin ich auch wieder dabay!
(wenn ich den heutigen tag überlebe...)


----------



## T-Brex (6. März 2009)

Remus111 schrieb:


> das is aber so anstrengend... :|
> 
> 
> morgen bin ich auch wieder dabay!
> (wenn ich den heutigen tag überlebe...)


 

....du kannst dich ja auch wie ich für die Kurzstrecke: 38 km anmelden !!!!...dein Trikot wartet auf dich....


----------



## Remus111 (6. März 2009)

Amtliche WARNUNG vor DAUERREGEN

für Kreis Neuwied 

gültig von: Donnerstag, 05.03.2009 10:00 Uhr
       bis: Samstag, 07.03.2009 10:00 Uhr

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst
        am: Donnerstag, 05.03.2009 09:34 Uhr

Bis Samstag vormittag tritt Dauerregen mit Mengen um 40, ortlich
um 50 Liter pro Quadratmeter in 48 Stunden auf.



Das passt wieder super, wenn wir um 1300 starten brauchen wir warscheinlich schwimmflügel aber dafür isses von oben trocken


----------



## T-Brex (6. März 2009)

.....einer wird im Regen stehen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....wenn  
............................wir in die Sonne sehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (6. März 2009)

Moin, Moin,

würde mich gerne Morgen bei der Tour anhängen. Kachelmann sagt für Bendorf trockenes Wetter an.
Gruß ck


----------



## T-Brex (6. März 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> würde mich gerne Morgen bei der Tour anhängen. Kachelmann sagt für Bendorf trockenes Wetter an.
> Gruß ck


 

....das ist leicht.....Samstags ist von 1300 - 1800 h immer schönes wetter zum biken !!.......Bringst du das Dicke Bambini mit ?? ...ist aus Marienrachdorf....


----------



## ww-ck (6. März 2009)

Ich werde Dicken Bambini anrufen. Schau mal ob er Zeit hat.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (6. März 2009)

Hui Wäller,

ich Dolles hab morgen nachmittag um 15:15 Uhr Fußball mit meiner Jugend... was tut man(n) nicht alles für die Kinder !!!

Geb euch ww-ck zu treuen Händen.
Hab aber in der Osterzeit 6 Wochenenden mehr oder weniger Fußballfrei. Dann aber....

Wünsch euch eine schöne Tour und hoffentlich eine Fahrt ohne Berryletten...

Gruß
Dicker Bambini


----------



## Andreas S. (6. März 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> würde mich gerne Morgen bei der Tour anhängen. Kachelmann sagt für Bendorf trockenes Wetter an.
> Gruß ck



Dann nimm aber das weiß-graue damit wenigstens ein gescheites Rad in Sayn am Start ist.


----------



## T-Brex (6. März 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Dann nimm aber das weiß-graue damit wenigstens ein gescheites Rad in Sayn am Start ist.


 
Maynst du das neue *LAKES* XTR in Racing White-Shining Grey ????

Du bist mir ayn Fachmann


Paßt morgen bloß auf, wenn wir euch Asphalt-Tucken in Isenburg oder im Sayntal irgendwo kreuzen, Matschverschmiert, daß ihr euch in euren weißen Hösgen nicht erschreckt und hinfallt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (6. März 2009)

dann lass dich morgen mal überraschen
du wirst vor Neid


----------



## T-Brex (6. März 2009)




----------



## Andreas S. (6. März 2009)

dann wird der Maik wohl morgen bei euch in Sayn am Start sayn.
Sonntag in Adenau der 2. Lauf des Poison Cup ist abgesagt worden,wegen unbespielbarkeit des Platzes.


----------



## ww-ck (6. März 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Dann nimm aber das weiß-graue damit wenigstens ein gescheites Rad in Sayn am Start ist.


 Habe festgestellt dass ich doch noch selber treten muß. Habe gedacht dass die neuen Bikes das schon alleine machen. So ein Mist.


----------



## T-Brex (6. März 2009)

.......*das wird passend gemacht*....dann führst du uns über die Höhe, auf Um und Abwegen nach Vallera, wir finden von da aus wieder auf die Höhe und zurück.....*1300 h ist gebont*....wir müssen auch um 1700 h spätestens zurück sayn, der Taunus-Uwe muß auch nach Hause....


----------



## Andreas S. (6. März 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Habe festgestellt dass ich doch noch selber treten muß. Habe gedacht dass die neuen Bikes das schon alleine machen.


Das stimmt,allerdings macht es wesentlich mehr Spaßßßß als mit so einem allerwelts 0815 Versender Känjon rum zu orgeln


----------



## Andreas S. (6. März 2009)

Du wirst es morgen erleben.Alle wollen deine Karre mal anfassen oder auch nur mal berühren.Und wenn du mal 1-2 m Abstand von der Truppe hast dann reden dir nnur noch über dieses endgeile Rad.
Es fallen so Begriffe/Sätze wie 
- Top Hersteller
- absolut bestes Material
- sieht super aus
- würde ich auch mal gerne fahren
- wenn ich 3 Wünsche frei hätte,dann würde ich 3 stk davon haben wollen
...... usw.


----------



## maik_87 (6. März 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> dann wird der Maik wohl morgen bei euch in Sayn am Start sayn.
> Sonntag in Adenau der 2. Lauf des Poison Cup ist abgesagt worden,wegen unbespielbarkeit des Platzes.



Hör mir bloß auf.., hab mich tierrisch darüber geärgert... Jetz wo mein Radel 400g leichter geworden is.... 
Aber layder kann ich moje nich dabaysein..., weil ich ab 15uhr arbeiten muss.... Bald mach ich aber Praktikum und Urlaub hab ich och bald. --> Viele Wochenenden Frei...


----------



## ww-ck (6. März 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Das stimmt,allerdings macht es wesentlich mehr Spaßßßß als mit so einem allerwelts 0815 Versender Känjon rum zu orgeln


Das mit den Kanjon hast du gesagt. Aber du hast Recht. Das Bike ist klasse und macht Spaß.Das Mindergewicht gegenüber dem Gepard merkt man schon deutlich. Auch das Fahrwerk ist gut. Hat sich in den letzten Jahren viel getan.


----------



## Andreas S. (6. März 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Hör mir bloß auf.., hab mich tierrisch darüber geärgert... Jetz wo mein Radel 400g leichter geworden is....



400gr. ?Was haste gemacht? Den Rahmen weggelassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (6. März 2009)

neeeee...., zu nächst Ro/Ro + Latexschläche (300g Gewichtsersparnis) und neue Pedalen (100g Gewichtsersparnis)... Cool ne.... Neidisch??


----------



## maik_87 (6. März 2009)

Ha ha ha.., wo soll ich das rein machen?ß Sattelrohr...?? Oder Tretlager Bohrung...??


----------



## Andreas S. (6. März 2009)

Salmonellen? Werden die nicht aus altem Sushi gemacht?

Nene,Maik. Auf dein Plaste Rad bin ich nicht neidisch.In diesem Leben nicht mehr.
Auf RoRo auch nicht.Wirst dich noch wundern über diese Dingers.


----------



## maik_87 (6. März 2009)

Also die erste testfahrt war welklasse... hätte wirklich ncih gedacht das die Dinger so genialen Grip haben!! Ja.. und mit der Pannensicherheit wird sich noch zeigen....!? Aber ich hab ein neues problem endtdeckt.. hab am der hinterrad Felge 2 Haarrisse ca. 10cm lang  Ma gucken wie lang die noch hält??


----------



## Andreas S. (6. März 2009)

wo sind die Risse? Längs in Fahrtrichtung?
Also von Speichenbohrung zu Speichenbohrung?


----------



## maik_87 (6. März 2009)

nein gottsei dank nich... die sind oberhalb.. also nich da wo die Bohrungen sind von den Speichbohrungen.... Deshalb denke ich das dasss nnoch nich soooo schlimm ist... naja hab an Canyon scho ne e-mail geschrieben mit Bildern... Hoffe die reklamieren die weil die is ja erst 10 Monate alt... Schau mo mal....


----------



## Andreas S. (6. März 2009)

wenns beginnt zu eiern dann isse ganz hin.Hatte ich auch mal.War allerdings ne tubless ready Felge.


----------



## paddiee (6. März 2009)

mach dich schonmal auf längerer beantwortungszeit gefasst ;P

@ thorsten, hatte ledier immernoch keine zeit die klemmen zu tauschen, brauchst du deine älteren morgen?? würde dir die dann noch schnell vorbeibringen ansonsten werden sie nächste woche 100% getauscht. sorry, viel um die ohren...


----------



## maik_87 (6. März 2009)

paddiee schrieb:


> mach dich schonmal auf längerer beantwortungszeit gefasst ;P
> 
> @ thorsten, hatte ledier immernoch keine zeit die klemmen zu tauschen, brauchst du deine älteren morgen?? würde dir die dann noch schnell vorbeibringen ansonsten werden sie nächste woche 100% getauscht. sorry, viel um die ohren...



naja mein problem is eher.. das ich das bike jeden tach brauch und kein zweit bike besitze und einfach anderes laufrad rein und das andere zur reklamation geben geht ja uch nich... aaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (6. März 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> naja mein problem is eher.. das ich das bike jeden tach brauch und kein zweit bike besitze und einfach anderes laufrad rein und das andere zur reklamation geben geht ja uch nich... aaaahhhhhhhhhhh



tja,hättest jetzt ein gescheites Rad und den dazugehörigen Dealer dann wäre das wirklich kein Problem. Zu einem guten Service gehört auch ein Ersatz Laufrad.Auch wenn ne Rohloff dran ist.


----------



## T-Brex (7. März 2009)

paddiee schrieb:


> mach dich schonmal auf längerer beantwortungszeit gefasst ;P
> 
> @ thorsten, hatte ledier immernoch keine zeit die klemmen zu tauschen, brauchst du deine älteren morgen?? würde dir die dann noch schnell vorbeibringen ansonsten werden sie nächste woche 100% getauscht. sorry, viel um die ohren...


 

ok. dann nächste Woche !! aber pronto !!!!....kannst auch gerne abends mal die Dinger vorbeibringen.....bin meist ab 1700 h zuhause...!!!!!...oder ruf an ...die Nr. hast du ja....


----------



## T-Brex (7. März 2009)

....ich vermiße noch den Dauerregen bis um 1100 h.....der wurde uns doch für heute versprochen !!.....Trocken erst ab 1300 h.....und jetzt reißt es schon auf....auf die Vorhersagen ist auch kein Verlaß mehr

Müsli Bis 1300 h !!!um ayn in Sayn....


----------



## Remus111 (7. März 2009)

gibts da nichts aufregenderers als göppl da im valla hinterland?

weil göppl isch scho bisschen langweilig...


----------



## T-Brex (7. März 2009)

...wir geleiten den Müsli nach Vallera und machen uns über die Höhe, Simmern, Höhr, Hillscheid in Richtung RABA den Köppel laßen wir rechts liegen........lieber die matschigen Täler "trocken" fahren...mit OHNE monktierten Blechen....


----------



## T-Brex (7. März 2009)

paddieeee ruf mal an.....email = Nr. !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (7. März 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ihr gönnt ja mach was ihr wollt!  Vllt sachich dann nur Hallo. Komme trotzdem um mal das Rad aus #4165 anzufassen!
> 
> bis glaych
> 
> ...


Schaun mer mal.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (7. März 2009)

guten taaaaaaag 

jaaa ich lebe noch - aber mehr schlecht als recht: silvester umgeknickt - bänder gedehnt, sprunggelenk gestaucht. daran laboriere ich immernoch rum :-/ außerdem werd ich seitdem nicht mehr wirklich gesund und hatte 8 klausuren zu schreiben ...

eine oder mehrere touren mit euch sind dieses jahr trotzdem anvisiert 

wegen den trikots: schade, ich habs vergessen... 2 kumpel und ich hätten gerne welche gehabt  *schande über mich*


----------



## maik_87 (7. März 2009)

Jaaaaa.... er lebt noch..., er lebt noch er lebt noch...., jaaaaa...., er lebt noch und stirbt nich ...


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (7. März 2009)

hoffen wirs mal


----------



## T-Brex (7. März 2009)

Hi Pogomän,

wir werden im Herbst nochmal ne Sammel-Bestellung mit Trikots und anderen Bekleidungsstücken angehen. Ich werde dann rechtzeitig hier Propaganda machen und per email !!.....da müßt ihr nur noch reagieren.


----------



## T-Brex (7. März 2009)

...Heute war die Viktor-nach-Hause-bringen-Tour über den Rheinsteig, Großbachtal, Wüstenhof, Vallera, Neuhäusel, Simmern, Hüttenmühle, Hillscheid, Höhr-Grenzhausen, Brexbachtal.....insgesamt über 50 km und über 1000 HM ....so wie es sich gehört  

Schönes Töurchen mit Baustellen-Ton-Schlamm Aynlage...9,bzw. 10 unerschrockene Gemsen und jede Menge Spaß !

Der Viktor schuldet noch den dritten Rittberger.....den doppelten haben wir gesehen....ein drayfacher war versprochen..........


----------



## T-Brex (7. März 2009)

Sind die High-Lander auch wieder gut nach Hause gekommen ??

ww-ck   ?? und Taunusbiker ??


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (7. März 2009)

ja geil dann bin ich auf jeden fall bei der bestellung dabei  hoffentlich auch wieder bei den touren....so langsam wirds echt zeit


----------



## T-Brex (7. März 2009)

dann kannst du gleich nächsten Samstag damit anfangen !!

Und in Emmelshausen    http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_09.aspx

und in Rhens kannste dich auch gleich anmelden....der Mensch braucht Ziele.....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (7. März 2009)

ziele ja - aber ich müsste nach paar km schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (7. März 2009)

Moin, Moin,

bin wieder in die Highlands zurüchgekommen.
Super Tour, viel Matsch und eine Menge Schlemm. So wie es sein soll. Außerdem sieht mein Bike jetzt aus wie ein MountainBike. Da ist wohl Morgen putzen angesagt.

Gruß Chrisitan

Anbei die Tour als Google Earth Datei. Zum Vergrößern bitte anklicken.


----------



## maik_87 (7. März 2009)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> ziele ja - aber ich müsste nach paar km schieben



Wer sein Fahrrad liebt der schiebt aber wer sein Fahrrad fährt der ehrt


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (7. März 2009)

und genau deswegen lass ich die teilnahme an oben genannten events auch  wahrscheinlich zumindest....


----------



## pitu68 (8. März 2009)

thx nochmals an die verpflegungshilfen bei der tour, ich werd dann beim nächsten mal besser vorbereitet sein.

und übrigens t-brex, unter kinderkram versteh ich dann doch was anderes, als unsere letzen km bei der tour............waren ja gar keine steigungen mehr zu merken 

wünsche allseits ne schöne woche und bis zum nächsten samstag


----------



## T-Brex (8. März 2009)

Was für ein Fest.......................





















unser Fred feiert den 100.000 ten Klick.......


----------



## taunus biker (8. März 2009)

Hi

ihr BrexbachGemsen war gestern ne sehr schöne MTB_Runde
hat  richtig Spas gemacht, Wetter bei euch ist ja sowieso gut.

Die Baustelle mit dem Treibsand war der Hammer gut das keiner spurlos verschwunden ist.

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/299327]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Schade das ich nicht mehr Fotos gemacht habe

Leider ist mir bei einer Steigung die Kette gerissen ,naja hält ja auch keine 500 Watt aus.
Viktor Danke für das Kettenschloss,hatte zwar paar Schaltprobleme aber konnte die Tour ja noch zu Ende fahren.


Gruß der Taunus Uwe


----------



## maik_87 (9. März 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @maik
> Auf welches Gewicht hast Du dein Büchsenbike mit den Rons gebracht?



Naja es müssten jetz 9200g sayn... aber ich muss ma das bike auf eine genaue wage stellen....


----------



## T-Brex (9. März 2009)

der Remus ist die Nr. 9 der BrexbachGemsen beim Schinderhannes in Emmelshausen..........der nächste Bitte..........die 15 werden wir doch wohl noch vollmachen....


----------



## ww-ck (9. März 2009)

Hallo Uwe,

vielen Dank für deine Bilder. Wir können bei der nächsten Tour ja ein paar Schootings einplanen. Vielleicht können wir den Müslibrenner ja überreden seine Stunts zu wiederholen- 
Habe den Ton, Lehm, Kalk oder was immer es war wieder vom Bike runter. War allerdings nicht einfach.
c.u. next tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (9. März 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn der Jörg auch mitmacht! Der macht für gewöhnlich nichts unblutiges!
> mb


Je spektakulärer, desto besser lassen sich die Bilder umsetzen.
Hauptsache Knochen und Material bleiben heil.


----------



## T-Brex (10. März 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> Habe den Ton, Lehm, Kalk oder was immer es war wieder vom Bike runter. War allerdings nicht einfach.
> c.u. next tour.


 

...das war aygentlich für den SupraÄndy gedacht....aber der hat sich ja dieser Prüfung wieder entzogen......aber das nächste Mal bestimmt........


----------



## ww-ck (10. März 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...das war aygentlich für den SupraÄndy gedacht....aber der hat sich ja dieser Prüfung wieder entzogen......aber das nächste Mal bestimmt........


Zumal die Farbe super mit der Lackierung von Ändys Bike harmoniert hat.


----------



## Dicke Wade (10. März 2009)

hallo ihr gemsen,
der termin für die erste SIG tour steht fest. 13.04.09 abfahrt 10:00 in nickenich. schon einmal vormerken. und die erste CTF am 05.04 in wehr. man sieht sich.
Berry


----------



## Andreas S. (10. März 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Zumal die Farbe super mit der Lackierung von Ändys Bike harmoniert hat.



Welche Rahmenfarbe?
Diese? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oder diese?




oder diese?





und außerdem wovon redet/schreibt ihr eigentlich?
Was issn mit müsli passiert?


----------



## T-Brex (11. März 2009)

....genau die erste Tour war die Nettetaltour......incl. Catering !!!!

????????????hat der SuperÄndy etwa sayn drittes ?????......is ja ein Hammer......und noch ein Rotschild......da muß ich mir ja noch 2 Gänjons kaufen um wieder gleichzuziehen....Kostenmäßig....


@Berry:   Ostern kann ich layder nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (11. März 2009)

Hallo Leute, wollte mich nochmal melden Vielleicht kennt der ein oder andere mich ja noch!
Falls nicht ich bin der Mit dem Fahrrad, ihr wisst schon das mit den zwei runden Schwarzen Reifen! Hoffe doch das ich übernächstes Wochenende wieder mal vorbei schauen werde!

@ Super Andy: Was hast denn mit deinem Gohst gemacht? Sieht ja aus wie ... naja, meinst de durch ein paar neue Teile kanst die Abfrackprämie umgehn oder wie!
Dann kann ich dich ja jetzt mal auf der Straße Müde fahren wenn de willst! (Immer noch so Frech wie Früher!)

@ Hangschieber: Na da muss ich mich doch gleich mal anmelden! 

Also ich bin in Emmelhausen beim Schinderhannes Dabay!


----------



## Mischbaeck (11. März 2009)

So Habe mich gerade eben Angemeldet!


----------



## T-Brex (11. März 2009)

...Mischbäck=Nr. 10.......wer ist die 11 ?????


----------



## Dicker Bambini (12. März 2009)

Hui Wäller,
Samstag bleibt Sayn, Start 1300 ? Hab mein Jugendspiel verlegt bekommen und würd nu mo spontan ne Runde mitfohre.

Gruß


----------



## ww-ck (12. März 2009)

Werde auch dabei sein. Komme mit Olli. Wird sicher eine prima Matschschlacht
c.u.


----------



## Andreas S. (12. März 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Werde auch dabei sein. Komme mit Olli. Wird sicher eine prima Matschschlacht
> c.u.



Matsch?? nene,das geht nit.Hab keine Flicken mehr für meine Gummistiefel.
Net glaych  liebe Gemaynde.Ich will diesmal auch in Sayn sayn um ayn mit Sonnenschayn aywifayn,dann sayd ihr nicht so sehr allayn,ich pack dann auch wieder mayn Fully ayn,denn dat federt fayn in Sayn um ayn im Sonnenschayn.Dat raycht jetz abba.


----------



## maik_87 (12. März 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Matsch?? nene,das geht nit.Hab keine Flicken mehr für meine Gummistiefel.
> Net glaych  liebe Gemaynde.Ich will diesmal auch in Sayn sayn um ayn mit Sonnenschayn aywifayn,dann sayd ihr nicht so sehr allayn,ich pack dann auch wieder mayn Fully ayn,denn dat federt fayn in Sayn um ayn im Sonnenschayn.Dat raycht jetz abba.



 aaaaahhhhhhhhhhh............


----------



## Sarkastos (12. März 2009)

Nehmt ihr auch Radstreuner mit?
Dann würde ich versuchen vorbei kommen zu wollen!


----------



## Andreas S. (12. März 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hauptpreis: ein Müssing-Bike im Wert von ca.1.300 



gibt es denn so etwas überhaupt? War bestimmt ein Tippfehler.
Das muß bestimmt " Müh sing Firmenübernahme im Wert von ca.1.300 " heißen.

@bergabimwegsteher (mischbäck) 
wann hast du denn mal wieder Ausgang von Frau Hauptfeldwebel? Ich wollte schon vor einigen Wochen mit dir durchs Sayntal fahrn. Hattest wohl Schiss bekommen?Oder war es ein Anschiss? Gib früh genug Bescheid,dann mach ich die Kojaks wieder drauf(hab im mom RR  aufgezogen) und dann gehts ab.
Fahr doch am Sonntag mit an die Sieg.


----------



## Andreas S. (12. März 2009)

Sarkastos schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr auch Radstreuner mit?
> Dann würde ich versuchen vorbei kommen zu wollen!



Sarkastos?
angemeldet im März 2009?

Was soll denn das bedeuten?Schon wieder ein verdeckter Ermittler?
Wer versteckt sich denn da schon wieder,müsli,schneckenteiler?
Krötenteiler ist im mom angesagt!

_Eigentlich kann/darf jeder bei uns BrexbachGemsen mitfahren. Känjon-Fahrer werden auch geduldet._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (13. März 2009)

tach Ladies,

ich bin morgen in Sayn dabbay. Sonst noch jemand?
Ich komme per Bike runter und könnte den mischbäck in Harschbach aufsammeln. Na,wie wär`s?
Oder den Fidel in Anhausen? 
Schon jemand einen Tour-Vorschlag für morgen?


----------



## T-Brex (13. März 2009)

.....Hallöle.....,das ich dabbay bin ist wohl klar...!!....



*Morgen um Ayn in Sayn aber bitte recht zahlraych....*



*Es sind 15-16 Grad und trocken angesagt....da werde ich wohl mal die BrexbachGemsenweste ausfahren.....*


----------



## BurgFräulein (13. März 2009)

Na wenn der Sarkastos kommt, bin ich natürlich auch dabei !


----------



## Andreas S. (13. März 2009)

hi burgfräulayn,
hast du auch ein schönes neues Trikot  bekommen?
Hab dich gar nit auf der Liste gesehen? Oder gab es keins in deiner Größe?


----------



## Dicker Bambini (13. März 2009)

Hui Wäller,

um ayn in Sayn wird sicher fayn.
Nehm mol genoch Proviant mit... ihr seit ja alles Tiere !
Wenn man(n) sich an die Schraybwayse gewöhnt hat, ist es schwer wieder davon loszukommen. 
Versuche pünktlich um ayn startklar zu sayn. Komme dann vom Jugendspiel und muß mich noch komplett Strippen.

Dann... immer rechts fahren !!!


----------



## Andreas S. (13. März 2009)

und vergiß den ww-ck nit


----------



## ww-ck (13. März 2009)

der kommt selber. Muß dir ja Unterstützung bei den ganzen Kanjons geben.
wir könnten ab Dierdorf zusammen fahren.
c.u. tomorrow um eins.


----------



## Andreas S. (13. März 2009)

@ww-ck
fahre doch mit dem Rad nach Sayn.
Willst du ab Dierdorf mit mir darunter strampeln?


----------



## ww-ck (13. März 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @ww-ck
> fahre doch mit dem Rad nach Sayn.
> Willst du ab Dierdorf mit mir darunter strampeln?


Dafür bin ich noch nicht fit genug. Sehen uns also in Bendorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (13. März 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich noch nicht fit genug. *Sehen uns* *also in Bendorf*


 


Wo willst du den hin 


Wir treffen uns um *AYN IN SAYN  !!!!!.nix* Bendorf....da immer Mittwochs ab 1700 h bei den Biketramps.....Samtags:



um   *Ayn  in  Sayn*


----------



## T-Brex (13. März 2009)

was ist aygentlich aus dem *Ex-Webmaster geworden* ??....der meldet sich gar nicht mehr ..ist wohl nur noch *Sex-Master*....mayn lieber Mann !!.....bin gespannt wann der wieder aus dem Sauerstoffzelt kommt ........*T-------------RAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy*???? What´s up man ?????


@Pogomän: und morgen dabbay ?????

Bis moje.....


----------



## BurgFräulein (13. März 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hi burgfräulayn,
> hast du auch ein schönes neues Trikot  bekommen?
> Hab dich gar nit auf der Liste gesehen? Oder gab es keins in deiner Größe?




....du bist mir vielleicht ein Gentlemän.....


----------



## Andreas S. (13. März 2009)

so issa,der Andy.
wie siehts denn im Wald aus? Sehr naßßßß?


----------



## BurgFräulein (13. März 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> so issa,der Andy.
> wie siehts denn im Wald aus? Sehr naßßßß?




Wie maynst du das ??


----------



## T-Brex (14. März 2009)

...die Sonne schaynt heut fayn, besonders um ayn in Sayn, vor allem wenn da heut so viele Gemsen erschayn.....in ihren neuen Klaydlayn..

@ Rotwilderer und Focusine....bei dem Wetter könnt ihr nicht absagen....und eure "Klamotten" hab ich auch noch hier....

@FidelJoe:    Auuuuuuufstehn  !!!....Winterschlaf ist zu Ende.....Wenn du magst kannst du uns auf ne *kleine* Wiedtour (ver)entführen..!!!

.....und wenn nicht macht hoffentlich der Sprungmonkey den Führer....??.....

*Pogomän*????....heute könnte dayn großer Tag sayn....

*Flyfisher* ????...

na und wer braucht noch ne Extraaynladung ???...

..ich habe schon mayn kurzes Hösgen beraytgelegt, da schlüpf ich glaych rayn um ayn in Sayn.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (14. März 2009)

Hi,

kann ich so um 12 Uhr bei Dir sein mein Trikot abholen?

Welche Hausnummer war das noch mal?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## T-Brex (14. März 2009)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann ich so um 12 Uhr bei Dir sein mein Trikot abholen?
> 
> ...


 

...Yes you cän...


----------



## wilde_kerle (14. März 2009)

Das wetter ist heute fayn, drum bin ich gleich sayn http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Sarkastos (14. März 2009)

@BurgFräulein

Tja war wohl leider doch nix mit deinem gepanten ritt mit mir um AYN IN SAYN. Wenn ich igend wann nochmal Zeit habe können wirs nachholen. 
Hast ja gekniffen.




Gruß Gottlieb

PS: Ich auch


----------



## T-Brex (14. März 2009)

Die Dray-Burgen-Tour ist bei dem Matschboden nur was für richtige Kerle.......hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht..8Gemsen..45 km und gefühlte 1000 hm.....


----------



## maik_87 (14. März 2009)

WAs denn hier los seit ihr noch nich zu Hause?? Und wie war die tour heut?? Ihr hattet ja top Wetter ich bitte um einen Tourenbericht..!!


----------



## T-Brex (14. März 2009)

.....vielen Dank noch mal für die kleinen Leckerlies....die haben schon während der Tour mit der Regeneration angefangen....lecker Dinger die *Beckersch Rohesser aus Nickenisch, vom Mann der der Sau hinterherläuft....*....legga legga legga.....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (14. März 2009)

tosche lieber :-* wie du vielleicht gemerkt hast war das heute nix - die nächsten wochen auch bestimmt nicht  der rechte knöchel schmerzt immernoch und ist doppelt so dick wie der linke. der will erst langsam gewöhnt werden 

und meine kondition sowieso - mit euch tieren kann ich lange nichtmehr mithalten


----------



## Focusine (14. März 2009)

Na Jungs,
seid ihr heute schöne Matschtour gefahren??? Wir wären ja sooooo gerne mitgekommen, aba layda layda mußten wir heute ab mittags auf nen 70. bei der Schwiegamutta.... 

@T-Brex: Melde mich mal im Laufe der Woche, um die Trikots zu holen...


Gruß
Focusine


----------



## wilde_kerle (14. März 2009)

Gallo Gemsen,

Dat war doch ein schönes Matschtürrchen heut, mit bester vollwertiger Verkostung .-)) Von oben trocken und warm, von unten zeitweise feucht, auch noch auf mayner Rückfahrt in Urmitz am Rhayn ( Hochwasserbedingt).

Bis demnächst mal wieder in Sayn um ayn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (14. März 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> @T-Brex: Melde mich mal im Laufe der Woche, um die Trikots zu holen...


 

Ihr habt doch mit Weste bestellt....kayn Problem:

Da könnt ihr die Klamotten doch direkt am nächsten Samstag auf der Tour tragen..


----------



## pitu68 (15. März 2009)

so...bike is geputzt von der tour und dann kanns nächsten samstag wieder losgehen.

ach ja....jetzt weiss ich auch wie der andreas seine oberschenkel aufgepumpt hat


----------



## T-Brex (15. März 2009)

@*ww ck* und *dicker Bambini* und *wilde kerle*: schickt mir mal die Bülda an meine email und fügt eure email adressen mit ein, dann kommt ihr in den Verteiler und werdet immer mit allem Unnötigen und Spam-mails versorgt....


[email protected]


----------



## ww-ck (15. März 2009)

Mail dir das Bild rüber, aber erst gehe ich biken. Hier in den Highlands ist es trocken. Muss ich ausnutzen.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (15. März 2009)

Hui Wäller,

@Müsli ... der Retter in der Not... aber so nen Ast hat ich noch nie... und Ihr Vögel habt den dann auch noch weggeschmissen . Bilder folgen nachher.

@ww-ck... hab heut Fahrradverbot, da wir noch die Kommunionkarten und den ganzen kram fertig machen müssen.

Rest später... lade jetzt erst mal die Bilder runter...

Gruß Olli


----------



## Dicker Bambini (15. März 2009)

Bilder runtergeladen und zur Ansicht bereit... Album bei mir


----------



## Dicker Bambini (15. März 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> @*ww ck* und *dicker Bambini* und *wilde kerle*: schickt mir mal die Bülda an meine email und fügt eure email adressen mit ein, dann kommt ihr in den Verteiler und werdet immer mit allem Unnötigen und Spam-mails versorgt....
> 
> 
> [email protected]


 
Kommen glaych an geflogen


----------



## Dicker Bambini (15. März 2009)

Eigentlich zu schön für diese Welt, was 

@Hangschieber: Übrigens auch von mayner Sayte aus noch nen recht schönen Wurstdank. Hat mir wenigstens über zway Hügel geholfen. Den Rest hat Müsli mit nem Riegel besorgt. Hat aber nicht ganz geraycht

Nächste mal anders...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (15. März 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal lecka Metbröötche mit ordenlich Zwiebeln .
> Erhöht bestimmt nach Einwirkzeit die Schubkraft am letzen Anstieg  .


 
Das macht mir jetzt Angst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (15. März 2009)

@bergabimwegsteher (mischbäck) 
wann hast du denn mal wieder Ausgang von Frau Hauptfeldwebel? Ich wollte schon vor einigen Wochen mit dir durchs Sayntal fahrn. Hattest wohl Schiss bekommen?Oder war es ein Anschiss? Gib früh genug Bescheid,dann mach ich die Kojaks wieder drauf(hab im mom RR  aufgezogen) und dann gehts ab.
Fahr doch am Sonntag mit an die Sieg.[/QUOTE]

@Vollfosten die Frau Hauptfeldwebel gibt es doch schon seit Oktober nit mehr! Was bekommst du denn noch mit in deinem Loch das der Krieg aus ist weißt de abba, oder?

Bin nächsten Samsatg in Sayn dabbay, wenn de willst können wir zusammen Radeln!

Achja und ansonsten, wollte Sonntag auch ne Runde drehn (Aspahlt) wenn de willst nehm ich dich auf deinem zwidder mit! Hoffentlich begenet uns dann keiner den ich kenne!!!

Freue mich euch *alle* am Samstag noch mal zu sehn! Hoffe es kommen auch viele das mein Leistungtief in der großen Gruppe nicht auffällt!


----------



## T-Brex (15. März 2009)

Hi Mischa..kommste dann bitte nächsten Samstag vorher gegen 1230 h bei mir vorbei?


----------



## ww-ck (15. März 2009)

@ Hangschieber, Müslibrenner und Dicker Bambini - vielen Dank für eure Bilder, super.
@ Hangschieber - auch von mir vielen Dank für die Würstchen. Waren echt lecker. 
@ Müslibrenner - wenn die Zwiebel wirken will keiner Hinte(r)n sein. Das wird dann eine klasse Hatz wer vorne sein darf.


----------



## Mischbaeck (15. März 2009)

Kann ich tun was hast de denn?


----------



## T-Brex (15. März 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ein echtes Dichter am Lenka Büld


 
Welcher Raym wird dem DichterMüsli in dieser Pose entspringen ??? Er wird heldenhaft sayn. ganz gewiss.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (15. März 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> @ Hangschieber, Müslibrenner und Dicker Bambini - vielen Dank für eure Bilder, super.
> @ Hangschieber - auch von mir vielen Dank für die Würstchen. Waren echt lecker.
> @ Müslibrenner - wenn die Zwiebel wirken will keiner Hinte(r)n sein. Das wird dann eine klasse Hatz wer vorne sein darf.


 
Dann wird mir wohl nix anderes übrig blayben als vorher mehr zu drinken, damit ich die Abgase nicht inhalieren muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (15. März 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Welcher Raym wird dem DichterMüsli in dieser Pose entspringen ??? Er wird heldenhaft sayn. ganz gewiss.


 
@t-brex : wahrschaynlich etwas über irgendayn Burgfäulayn... uups... nicht das hiesige gemaynt !!!

Aber das Bild von deinem Würstchen hat auch was...auf jeden fall bei dem Ausblick


----------



## T-Brex (15. März 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> "Sayn oder nicht Sayn?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




Respekt !!

das paßt 

Aber müßte es nicht hayßen: ...das war (die) Isenburg......angesichts der Ruinen......


----------



## maik_87 (15. März 2009)

einfach aber genial...!!


----------



## T-Brex (15. März 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey Müsli habe hier den Anfang deines Reims
> 
> 
> Lasst uns in die Ferne schweifen
> ...


 
*Also lieber Hangschieber.....der Müsli ist doch kayn Karnevals-Raymer.....der Müsli ist Dichter am Lenker.....!!!....das sieht dann so aus*:
Lasst uns in die Ferne schwayfen
und nicht zu oft an die hayße Bremsschayben grayfen.
Die Rast an Burg Nummer zway wird versüßt mit Allerlay....


----------



## Dicker Bambini (15. März 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Mist war zu langsam!


 
Wie kommste nur auf die Sache mit dem Plattfuß.


----------



## T-Brex (15. März 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey Brex konnte es dann doch nicht lassen Laufradsatz ist geordert.
> 
> Zur Jacke hab Freigabe also plan mal. Mit dem Trikot muß ich dich noch ein wenig bearbeiten! Machs in rot statt weiß dann könnte man über abnahmezahlen sprechen.


 
???You mean .......All of the Beckers ???.....ok.....lets make it in red-Weiß.....


----------



## T-Brex (15. März 2009)

der Raym oder die Farbe ??


----------



## Dicker Bambini (15. März 2009)

Da machen sich leute noch Gedanken über die Aussicht. Wieviel waren nochmal zwanzig Zentimeter ???


----------



## Dicker Bambini (15. März 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Bambini wayß net was du maynst
> Nur imma wenn i auf der anderen sayte mit fahr hat der saylbige nen Platten.
> 
> So richtig geschrieben ?


 
jetzt komm ich klar


----------



## T-Brex (15. März 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Raym Farbe ? Bahnhof!


 

Mengenabnahme der Trikots ist abhängig von ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarkastos (15. März 2009)

Mäddels habt ihr Ypsiolitis? Oder ist die Lese- und Schreibschwäche so arg ausgeprägt im Brexbachtal? Wie gut das ich vorm Berg wohne und nicht im Tal 

Bin dann mal wieder off muß ich doch nochmal gucken kommen was ihr für Spaßkekse seid.

Gottlieb


----------



## T-Brex (15. März 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> schaynt wohl nix im Fernsehn zu sayn....
> 
> Nabbnd @all


 
Doch ...die Damen sind doch beschäftigt.....


----------



## Dicker Bambini (15. März 2009)

@müsli ... nochmals Danke für die Kokusnuss witziger Wayse hab ich beim Auspacken des Rucksack die gepresste Banane gefunden. Nimmste die als Ausglaych baym nächsten Mal auch?


----------



## maik_87 (15. März 2009)

Also ich nehme ein ROt-Weißes und eine Jacke bitte.... Danke...


----------



## BurgFräulein (15. März 2009)

geschänkt giddet nix !!!


----------



## BurgFräulein (15. März 2009)

Sarkastos schrieb:


> Mäddels habt ihr Ypsiolitis? Oder ist die Lese- und Schreibschwäche so arg ausgeprägt im Brexbachtal? Wie gut das ich vorm Berg wohne und nicht im Tal
> 
> Bin dann mal wieder off muß ich doch nochmal gucken kommen was ihr für Spaßkekse seid.
> 
> Gottlieb




Gottlieb 

...ich habe da eher auf Herkules oder Armin oder Arnold gehofft....

aber neee da kommt dann wieder so en Loser.....


----------



## maik_87 (15. März 2009)

Hmm..., hat sich aygentlich irgendjemand die ganzen rayme aufgeschrieben... Könnte man ein Buch veröffentlichen...


----------



## BurgFräulein (15. März 2009)

Das sieht in der Raymmaschine aber nicht gut für uns aus.......


* 
Liste der Wörter die sich auf BrexbachGemsen reimen: *


Passt auf die letzten 5 Buchstaben: 
  Abbremsen   Bremsen 
  Druckluftbremsen   Fußbremsen 
  Radbremsen   Scheibenbremsen 
  Stotterbremsen   Viehbremsen 
  Vierradbremsen   Wirbelstrombremsen 


Passt auf die letzten 4 Buchstaben: 
  Abbremsen   Bremsen 
* Bumsen*   Druckluftbremsen 
  Einheimsen   Fußbremsen 
  Radbremsen   Rudelbumsen 
  Scheibenbremsen   Simsen 
  Stotterbremsen   Viehbremsen 
  Vierradbremsen   Wirbelstrombremsen


----------



## BurgFräulein (15. März 2009)

Sarkastos schrieb:


> Mäddels habt ihr Ypsiolitis? Oder ist die Lese- und Schreibschwäche so arg ausgeprägt im Brexbachtal? Wie gut das ich vorm Berg wohne und nicht im Tal
> 
> Bin dann mal wieder off muß ich doch nochmal gucken kommen was ihr für Spaßkekse seid.
> 
> Gottlieb




*Ich                habe auf dich gewartet         !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (15. März 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Buchtitel
> 
> Die einzgatige Dichter am Lenker für Denker Fiebel.



Ne ne.., der muss sich doch raymen..


----------



## Remus111 (16. März 2009)

Müsli, ich würde das als Dienstleistung verkaufen....

so gibtse ja das goldene Huhn aus der Hand...

*hust*


----------



## T-Brex (16. März 2009)

Hier ist ja wieder mächtig was los

....und Mittwoch 1600h ???.....kleine Runde ?? ist jemand dabbay...???


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. März 2009)

ne 

aber ich darf noch mal folgendes anmerken: je dichter desto denker - einfach wirken lassen


----------



## pitu68 (18. März 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hier ist ja wieder mächtig was los
> 
> ....und Mittwoch 1600h ???.....kleine Runde ?? ist jemand dabbay...???



also wenn ich es einrichten kann, bin ich dabay....bin dann spätestens um 16.10 uhr am schloss.

werde mich aber dann kurzfristig telefonisch bei dir anmelden


----------



## pitu68 (18. März 2009)

so...fertich mit schaff....bin auf jeden fall heut dabay, 16.00 uhr am schloss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (18. März 2009)

Hi 
also wenn ihr noch bis 1615uhr warten könnt, komme ich auch mit!


----------



## pitu68 (18. März 2009)

ghostrider, von mir aus kein thema...dann halt nen viertelstündchen später


----------



## !Ghostrider! (18. März 2009)

supi dann bis gleich!


----------



## T-Brex (19. März 2009)

Die Anmeldung für Rhens im Juni ist jetz möglich!

Habe mich schon für die 50 km angemeldet !!
http://www.mtb-rhens.de/?page_id=73



Also bitte an alle Renn-Gemsen.....unter Team "BrexbachGemsen" anmelden.......aber Z Z  .....ziemlich zügig


----------



## Klaus Goerg (19. März 2009)

schon angemeldet.....
http://www.mtb-rhens.de/?page_id=73

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## maik_87 (19. März 2009)

ich auch


----------



## xmichelx (19. März 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Die Anmeldung für Rhens im Juni ist jetz möglich!
> 
> Habe mich schon für die 50 km angemeldet !!
> http://www.mtb-rhens.de/?page_id=73
> ...



Habe mich auch angemeldet, aber 34km.
Das hat mir letztes Jahr schon den Rest gegeben, die doppelte Distanz wäre Mord für mich


----------



## Klaus Goerg (19. März 2009)

die Liste sieht doch schon mal gut aus....

Mein erstes Saisonziel, Hände sind wieder fit, der Rest muss trainieren..
und das neue Radl ist auch fertig...

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Klaus Goerg (19. März 2009)

hi Viktor,

kann dann leider nicht, fällt in die Ferien. Werde Anfang September einen Bayern-Cross mit MTB fahren, von Garmisch zum Königssee.
Wer mag kann noch mitfahren.

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## maik_87 (20. März 2009)

Wer hat den lust heute zu fahren... im brexbach am 16:00Uhr in sayn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (20. März 2009)

hi Maik, ich war eben mit den Jungs ne Runde draußen einer mit Laufrad einer mit 4-Rad einer zu Fuß.....drei mal darfste raten wer zu Fuß war...


und morgen bei herrlichem Frühlingswetter wie imma Samstags:


*um Ayn in Sayn sayn !!!*



ich habe noch aynige "*Driggos*" und Westen.....wenn die nicht bald einen Fahrer finden trage ich die auf !!....das wird aynigen nicht gut tun....die sind dann nachher 3 Nummern größer als vorher....

@FidelJoe:  Winterschlaf endgültig beenden !!...trocken und sonnig !!! jetzt gilts !!


----------



## T-Brex (20. März 2009)

Der *FidelJo*e mit ner kleinen Wiedrunde ca. 50 km....

na wie wärs ....????.....wir können dich ja auch um 1345 am Haus am Pilz treffen...???.....sag mal was.....


----------



## maik_87 (20. März 2009)

Sooo..., ich war heut fleißig....

65km und 1400hm in 3 Stunden


----------



## Mischbaeck (20. März 2009)

Hey Hallo wie schaut es Moregn aus wer ist alles dabbay?

@ Andy: Fahrgemeinschaft mim Radel?


----------



## Mischbaeck (20. März 2009)

hier war doch freitags auch schon mal mehr los, oder nicht?


----------



## maik_87 (20. März 2009)

da sachste was....


----------



## Mischbaeck (20. März 2009)

Bist de morjen auch dabbay weißt du wer noch da sayn will?


----------



## maik_87 (20. März 2009)

Keine ahnung wer moje dabei ist.... Naja T-Brex denke ich auf jeden fall.... Und ich werd moje meinen Eltern beim Holzmachen helfen... Also wird es wohl nüscht... aber ich nehme mir vor nächsten Samstag dabay zu sayn in sayn um eyn.....!!


----------



## Mischbaeck (20. März 2009)

ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (20. März 2009)

Hi Mischbäck,

hier war zwar Freitags auch schon mehr los, *wichtiger ist aber das morgen was los ist....und das hat die letzten Wochen super gepaßt.*

Samstags waren immer 6-9 Mann an Board !!!

Neben uns beiden wird der Pitu und der Ghostrider da sayn.

Dann noch der Müslimän und der T-Ray.

Evtl. noch der Hacki. Und da kommt bestimmt noch der ein oder andere "heimlich" dazu.....

Also ganz logga blayben......und erst mal in Rhens anmelden !!!

Guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-rhens.de/?page_id=73


----------



## T-Brex (20. März 2009)

....Mischbäck: 1200 h bei mir ???...im Folterkeller......bleibst dabbay....????


----------



## Mischbaeck (20. März 2009)

rhens meld ich mich an keine angst! Freue mich morjen nochmal dabbay zu sayn um ayn in sayn!


----------



## T-Brex (20. März 2009)

in Rhens wird unter den Startern ein Canyon Frameset verlost....vielleicht hast du ja Glück.....und wenn du ihn nicht magst............ich wüßte da wen.....


----------



## Mischbaeck (20. März 2009)

keine angst kannst de haben! wenn du nicht mal was vernünftiges haben willst! (Emmelhausen)


----------



## T-Brex (20. März 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....Mischbäck: 1200 h bei mir ???...im Folterkeller......bleibst dabbay....????


 





????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (20. März 2009)

jow! bleibt!


----------



## Mischbaeck (20. März 2009)

sow dann mal bis Morje! Um ayn in sayn!


----------



## T-Brex (20. März 2009)

..ich bin Sammler.....da gibts kayn..."genug"....immer auf der Jagd...

Schau mal in dein email postfach.....mein roter Baron...ist heute fertig geworden..das Gerippe war sehr ungepflegt....da war mehr zu reinigen als zu montieren...ist aber ganz vernünftig geworden...geht morgen auf Jungfernfahrt...zumindest bei mir....sieht in Natura noch besser aus..........die Neuteile sind von NUBUK-Bikes....sehr zu empfehlen....relativ günstig, kompetent, schnell, flexibel, hilfsbereit....super !!


----------



## T-Brex (20. März 2009)

was ist denn mit der *High-Länder-Fraktion* ????..

..xmichelx ??

FidelJoe ??

Flyfisher ??

Dickes Bambini ??

ww_ck ??

dw77 ???????????????lebst du noch ???????

pogofreak ???

...der Maik hackt Holz...und der SÄndy holzt Hack...


----------



## Andreas S. (20. März 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *Unter allen Startern wird ein Grand Canyon Frameset verlost!*




..dann melde ich mich da nicht an.Da wird man genötigt an so einer "was die Welt nicht braucht" Verlosung,teilzunehmen. Wenns da wenigstens ein Poison oder Mühding gäb,oder Puky.?
Wie komme ich blos um die Anmeldung rum?



Hatte die Woche mein GHOST mit aufe Maloche und habe was trainiert.Natürlich während der Arbeitszeit
Di 68 km
Mi 118 km
Do 30 km
alles GA1 auf dem Mainradweg von Aschaffenburg Richtung Wertheim.
Da habe ich auf den 118 km doch tatsächlich 150 hm zusammen bekommen

Das war so anstrengend,das ich euch morgen nicht zur Last fallen möchte,indem ihr auf mich warten müsstet.
Außerdem muß ich morgen meinen 2. Platz in unserer Teamwertung verteidigen.


----------



## FunMan (20. März 2009)

http://www.high-cycles.de/product_info.php/info/p1078_Destello-Cross-SLX-2-0.html


----------



## T-Brex (20. März 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ..dann melde ich mich da nicht an.Da wird man genötigt an so einer "was die Welt nicht braucht" Verlosung,teilzunehmen. Wenns da wenigstens ein Poison oder Mühding gäb,oder Puky.?
> Wie komme ich blos um die Anmeldung rum?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi SÄndy !!

kayn Problem in Rhens ...ich nehme das Tayl ....wenn ayner gewinnt dann so jemand wie du, der ´s nicht mag....aber du wayßt wer sich freut....

und mit der Teamwertung...2.Platz....der HangschiebendeschweißtopfenTom sagt dazu nur "Schwanzverglaych" 

Wünsche allersayts noch aynen phimosen Abend......(wer´s nicht wayß und wenns nicht anders geht, halt googlen....da steht was das hayßt....sehr zu empfehlen auch die Bülda......SÄndy..!!....sind die von dir ????)


----------



## Andreas S. (20. März 2009)

ich muß ja nicht wie Tom denken,oder?


----------



## T-Brex (20. März 2009)

....hast du schon gegooglet ??.....du phimoser Held....


----------



## Andreas S. (20. März 2009)

nöö,aber so wie ich dich kenne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (20. März 2009)

neeneeeneneeeneeeenee...so nicht....ganz andreas......aber googlen lohnt hier wirklich !!!


----------



## Andreas S. (20. März 2009)

watt issn nu mit deine Bremsen?Haste das mal in den Griff bekommen?


----------



## T-Brex (20. März 2009)

ja .......so langsam...ich strampele die überflüssigen Milimeter  von den Belägen ab....

aber an meinem feuerrotem Spielmobil ist ne neue Louise...da paßt alles.,.


----------



## Andreas S. (20. März 2009)

welches rote?
Kenne ich ja noch gar net.


----------



## T-Brex (20. März 2009)

wenn du das näxte Mal kommst, wirst du es erleben......


----------



## Andreas S. (20. März 2009)

ich suche z.Z. schon mal die Komponeneten für mein neues Rehkitz aus.


----------



## T-Brex (21. März 2009)

Fiiiiiidel   !!!!

wie siehts aus ????


----------



## Deleted 56720 (21. März 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Der *FidelJo*e mit ner kleinen Wiedrunde ca. 50 km....
> 
> na wie wärs ....????.....wir können dich ja auch um 1345 am Haus am Pilz treffen...???.....sag mal was.....



Hi,

momentan hab ich Samstags keine Zeit zum Biken 
,meine  Kondition muss ich eh erstmal mit Geheimtraining wieder aufbauen (nach 16 Wochen Winterschlaf) - ne kleine Wiedtour schaffste doch auch ohne mich als Guido

Gruß 
Jens


----------



## ww-ck (21. März 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> was ist denn mit der *High-Länder-Fraktion* ????..
> 
> ..xmichelx ??
> 
> ...



Moin, Moin,

kriege es diese und nächste Woche leider zeitlich nicht hin. Danach bin ich aber wieder dabei.
Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (21. März 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich suche z.Z. schon mal die Komponeneten für mein neues Rehkitz aus.


Während der Arbeitszeit biken. So gut möchte ich es auch mal haben. Habe schon von deinem neuen Rehkitz gehört. Viel Spass beim Aufbauen und anschließendem biken.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (21. März 2009)

hallo Gemsen,

bin um 13,00Uhr am Schloss, muss nach der langen Pause noch ein wenig langsam machen...., und das gute Driggo endlich mal mitnehmen

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Mischbaeck (21. März 2009)

War ne schöne Tour heute!


----------



## T-Brex (21. März 2009)

Die gloraychen Sieben sind zurück 

Der Rhaynstayger Klaus hat ne schöne klayne Wiedrunde quasi durch sayn Wohnzimmer geführt !!

Neue Trails !!....da haben wieder aynige vakanten Gemsen ganz schön was verpaßt !....den Goldberg kannten wir bislang noch nicht

Der Mischbäck hat mit saynen kurzen Hosen und Trikot die Sonne herausgefordert und die war dann auch bis zuletzt da

"Nur" 42 km aber mit satten 1000 hm  taylwayse recht anspruchsvolles Geläuf. Hat wie immer super Spaß gemacht !!

Danke noch mal an den Führer Klaus


----------



## Andreas S. (21. März 2009)

das war es schon wieder mit meinem 2. Platz
bin 8.von 11 geworden. 28km mit 24er Schnitt im Gelände waren nicht schnell genug.
Da muß ich wohl noch was trainieren.ok, morgen gehts weiter.

Ich finde es toll das die schönen Touren immer ohne mich gemacht werden.


----------



## T-Brex (21. März 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> das war es schon wieder mit meinem 2. Platz
> bin 8.von 11 geworden. 28km mit 24er Schnitt im Gelände waren nicht schnell genug.
> Da muß ich wohl noch was trainieren.ok, morgen gehts weiter.
> 
> Ich finde es toll das die schönen Touren immer ohne mich gemacht werden.


 
Mensch SÄndy, wärst du bay uns mitgefahren wären wir auch zu acht gewesen - und alle zusammen angekommen.....da wärste erster gewesen !!...kannst dich ja nächsten Samstag  bei daynen Gemsen wieder ayn wenig mental aufbauen lassen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (21. März 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ohhhh
> Eine runde Mitleid.
> 
> Abaa das kommt raus wenn man sich auf sowas einlässt.
> Und schon ist der Abend versaut



so`n Quatsch.Mit sowas kann man mir den Abend nicht versauen.Mitleid ist auch nicht nötig.Und Mentaltraining in der Brex wird mir bestimmt auch net weiterhelfen.
Näxten Sonntag ist die 9 Seen CTF in Wölfersheim.Da wollten wir schon mal hin.Natürlich muß das Wetter mitmachen.Samstag wollte ich schon wieder in Sayn sayn.Aber schaunmama.

wo issn der müsli und der brenner abgeblieben?


----------



## pitu68 (21. März 2009)

schöne tour heute...thx an den führer. 

und wenn die bilder was werden, kommt t-brex mit seinem neuen radl bestimmt als starschnitt in die bike


----------



## T-Brex (21. März 2009)

..*der Müsli ist mit dem Brenner* (der hat auch einen Namen, ist aber noch nicht im Forum aktiv! Hacki aus Vallendar - Nachbar vom Müsli)* in Obelbiebel ausgestiegen und über daynen Asphalt schnell zurück nach Vallera, wayl die bayden noch nen Termin bei der Pediküre incl. Lackierung wahrnehmen wollten. Ich glaube die Augenbrauen wollten die bayden Süßen sich auch noch zupfen laßen*


und hast du mal gegooglet ....wegen dem phimosen Wochenende....??

..Hier sind wirklich nur Kerle "on"...sonst hätte doch schon längst eine Arzthelferin hier interveniert!!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (22. März 2009)

hallo Gemsen,

Bilder sind leider nix geworden, hatte irgendwas am Menue verdreht, naja....nächstes Mal. Prima das euch die Trails gefallen haben, wir werden noch andere suchen 

Grüße 

Klaus


----------



## Mischbaeck (22. März 2009)

Schade mit den Bildern, aber vielleicht hat der Dichter ja welche!


----------



## T-Brex (22. März 2009)

......klar, der hatte doch Bleistift und Blatt Papier dabbay....er hat die Bilder gemalt !!


----------



## T-Brex (23. März 2009)

Paßt. Ist gebont. 

1300h Sportplatz Nickenich oder andere Zeit ??


----------



## Remus111 (24. März 2009)

Ich werde mich in der nächsten Zeit leider leider nicht mehr bei euch sehen lassen da ich aus schwierigen beziehungstechnischen Gründen 
(ungefähr das gegenteil vom Ray... :|)  erstmal nicht mehr an den Rhein kommen werde  



somit muss ich mich auch leider versuchen vom Schinderhannes wieder abzumelden...


----------



## T-Brex (24. März 2009)

@ Remus:....da gehen uns jetzt aber so langsam die Biker aus !

Die einen sind nur noch Sexmaster, nix Bikemaster, die anderen Nixsexmaster aber trotzdem auch nix Bikemaster......da spielen die Damen uns ganz schön übel mit !!...Schade !! Hoffentlich ergibt sich doch noch eine außersexuelle Möglichkeit hin und wieder hier in der Gegend zu sayn....!!!!!...Opa....Oma.....Freunde.....???


@ Tom:
Ich hoffe das wir aber trotzdem noch einige Töurchen mit den SiGlern gemeinsam fahren werden...hüben wie drüben ?!?


----------



## T-Brex (25. März 2009)

...der ´Wilde Kerle` Markus ist die Nr. 11 in Emmelshausen.....welche Gemse bietet 12............... ?????

und im Juni in Rhens sind auch noch Plätze frei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Ray (27. März 2009)

Hey - was geht denn am Samstag??? Wohin??? Wollte mich mal wieda blicken lassn...

T-Ray


----------



## T-Ray (27. März 2009)

ja..ich wollte mal fragen, ob ich bei euch mitfahren kann. Ich hab letzte woche mal ganz ohne stützräder versucht und eine Runde auf dem Parkplatz beim BFW in Vallendar geschafft. Reicht das für Euch???


----------



## T-Brex (27. März 2009)

....auch wenns noch ein wenig feucht wird bis morgen mittag...nicht vergessen....


*Samstags um AYN in SAYN wird die Sonne wieder SCHAYN *


*also bitte wie immer: recht zahlrayh erschayn....*


----------



## Mischbaeck (27. März 2009)

hallo weiß noch net ob ich es morgen schaffe wird wenn ne knappe entscheidung! Muss Arbeiten und weiß noch net wie lange! Also vieleicht bis morgen!


----------



## T-Brex (27. März 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ......und wenn nicht, sehn wir aus wie Schwayn


 

...aber das ist doch fayn !!...Klamotten kommen doch hinnaher sowieso inne Waschmaschine rayn....mit oder ohne Schwayn....


----------



## maik_87 (27. März 2009)

Also wenn es moje nicht zu sehr nass von oben kommt.... bin ich auf jeden fall dabay.. --> wird ja auch wieder Zayt....!!


----------



## maik_87 (27. März 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> An alle Fremdgänger in diesem Fred!
> 
> Ich hab jetzt auch mayn 4 Rad geordert!  Aber darf ich ja hier nicht drüber sprechen!
> 
> ...



Sowas nennst DU Fahrrad... tz tz tz... Du hast wohl eine verzerrte Wahrnehmung...---> Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal zum Neurologen gehen (in Vallendar ist einer: Dr. Wöll) Dann weiste och wieder was ein Fahrrad ist!!


----------



## T-Brex (27. März 2009)

Wenn der Müsli der feuerrote Spielmobil gekauft hat...muß ich sagen ....auch wenn es eine Schwuchtelkarre ist....sie sieht gayl aus...

Rot.....Weiß......Rot.....Weiß......Rot.......Schwarz......Weiß.....Rot.......

Wenns morgen durchwachsen verregnet sayn sollte, dann kämpfen wir uns durch die Täler, da gibst nicht so viel von vorne inne Fresse.....außer das was von unten vom Vorderrad hoch kommt........

also ich laß mir die Matsch-Schlacht morgen nicht entgehen...ich fahr auf jeden Fall......


----------



## Andreas S. (28. März 2009)

tach,
so wird das heute aber nix
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich komme heute nicht nach Sayn.
Vielleicht kriege ich hier ein paar trockene km zusammen.
Im Wald ist es ja unmöglich zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (28. März 2009)

....vielleicht in Staymel...hier wars trocken, momentan wirklich nur leichter Nieselregen, spürt man im Wald überhaupt nicht....und du wayßt doch.......um ayn gibts Sonnenschayn..!!!Also beweg daynen Revuekörper mal schön runter aus den Highländs....


----------



## BurgFräulein (28. März 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> tach,
> so wird das heute aber nix
> 
> 
> ...





Bin auch mal wieder im Lande....Mensch SÄndy, ne schöne Tour im Wald mit richtig schmutzig machen....das ist doch was !!....früher hat Mama dann immer geschimpft, heute darf man das mit dem MTB. Und wenn du magst kannste nachher bei mir duschen. Auch dein Rotwild.....


----------



## T-Brex (28. März 2009)

sooooo.......hat aufgehört mir Nieseln....jetzt trocken !!!

*unn ab ayn jedded Sonneschayn....*


----------



## T-Brex (28. März 2009)

also bitte wirklich die Damen.....wir sind schon bei weitaus schlechterem Wetter gefahren....das ist doch jetzt wohl mehr als ok.
 10 Grad, trocken , kaum Wind........Sonne kommt raus...worauf jetzt noch warten ?????


*1300 h Schloß Sayn !!*


----------



## Remus111 (28. März 2009)

Heute meine erste Gruppen Tour ohne die Gemsen... 
Zum Glück haben sich direkt 2 nette Biker bereiterklärt mir das Münchner Umland in sachen Bikemöglichkeiten etwas näher zu bringen.

Wetter war sehr geil blauer Himmer 20°C (in der Sonne) allerdings fehlen hier die Berge...einfach weg.... Höhenmeter gibts nur 50m weise.
Dafür ist die Gangart schneller, hoher Schnitt aber trotzdem paar schöne Trails.

Trotzdem vermisse ich das Rheinland...

Hoffe ihr hattet auch spaß heut!

Gruß aus der Landeshauptstadt

P.S.: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mwvqzfnynattwbwe


----------



## T-Brex (28. März 2009)

Hi Christian,

wir werden uns doch bestimmt bald wiedersehn ?!!....

Und hast du dein BrexbachGemsen Trikot eingefahren ??.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remus111 (28. März 2009)

mhh weiss ich nicht.
Befürchte eher nicht. Familie hab ich keine im Raum Koblenz.
Das es sich meine "Frau" nochmal andersüberlegt glaube ich auch nicht...also stehen die Chancen eher schlecht...

Aber lass mal an unserer Idee einen Kurzurlaub in der Tötaröh zu machen dranbleiben.

Ich erkundige mich mal ein bisschen und sammel Infos...

Looogisch hab ich das Trikot getragen!!


----------



## T-Brex (28. März 2009)

@ Remus: wir blayben in Kontakt, das geht bestimmt irgendwie irgendwann ab und zu mal !!


@ALLE:  ...hat jemand Platz um den Christian Remus mal über ein Wochenende Asyl zu gewähren ??.....

Heute waren die draysten Dray an einem schönen Frühlingssamstag auf Tour.
Knapp 900 hm auf 30 km. und dann noch 10 km heimrollen.....Brex,Stromberg, Siedlung, Isenburg, Fischweiher, Rheinhöhenweg, Anhausen, Braunsburg, Aubachtal, Hardert, Rengsdorf, Rheinsteig, Schwanenteich, ......Haym...nach Sayn.....

Wetter war ok. wir sind wie immer zwischen den Schauern durchgefahren. Von oben wars trocken und sonnig. Von unten gabs ne schöne kräftige Fango-Packung ! So hab ichs gerne...


----------



## Mischbaeck (28. März 2009)

Hey habe es layder zeitlich nicht geschaft! Bin aber auch ne schöne Rund gefahren!


----------



## T-Brex (28. März 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Regen Schmutz WO?????
> 
> Auf den Straßen auf denen ich unterwegs war, wars trocken .
> 
> ...


 

...fährst du jetzt auch wie der SuperÄndy diese *rechtsradikalen Glatzen Pneus* ??....iggittigitt bapfui..........


----------



## Andreas S. (28. März 2009)

die Dinger sind auch nix für den TBrex.
Der kann nur übber 2.25 fahrren

@hangi
1000 km? Fährst du mim Rad dahin?
Die Insel ist daoch gar nit so groß?
Haste auch den Neopren-Overall eingepackt?


----------



## maik_87 (29. März 2009)

Hi...., war wirklich eine sehr schöne Tour und der T-Brex hat uns schön um die Regen rumgeführt..... Auch wenn wir ein paar tropfen abbekommen haben.


----------



## T-Brex (31. März 2009)

Endlich....der Lenz ist da !!

Mittwoch 1630 h ne kleine Brex-Runde ca. 25 km.

Hat jemand Lust/Zeit?


----------



## maik_87 (31. März 2009)

Ach T-Brex es waren wenn ich mich nicht täusche 900hm


----------



## maik_87 (31. März 2009)

So ich war heut fleißig und habe mich schon mal ein bissel auf die bevorstehenden Marathons vorbereitet... Das ende vom Lied waren...:

104km
2010hm
5 st. und 35 min. Fahrzeit

Strecke:
Nauort, Mogendorf, Helferskirchen, Wirges,Silbersee Singeltrails, Köppel, Neuhäusel, Urbar, Koblenz, Rheinsteig Singeltrails, Weitersburg, Höhr-Grenzhausen, Alsbach, Nauort


----------



## maik_87 (1. April 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Endlich....der Lenz ist da !!
> 
> Mittwoch 1630 h ne kleine Brex-Runde ca. 25 km.
> 
> Hat jemand Lust/Zeit?



ich bin da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (1. April 2009)

ach verdammt, ich hab nicht dran gedacht...

in 2 wochen werd ich wenigstens mittwoch auch mal wieder dabei sein wenns wetter passt 

ach @ maik: silbersee singletrails? wo genau sind die?


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. April 2009)

Das war eine schöne Mittwochsrunde.. bin dann durch den Wald zurück. Habs mal wieder geschafft mich zu verfahren )    Wäre besser mit Euch das letzte Stück noch mit. Hatte zum Schluß 23,6km aufm Tacho
@maik - schön, Dich kennengelernt zu haben.
@T-Brex - Danke fürs warten!
Bis die Tage!


----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2009)

Herrrrrlisch......wars, das stimmt !

Wir haben dann noch den Peter beim Geheimtraining erwischt und sind dann ab Nauort nochmal das ganze zurück mitgefahren....waren dann so ca. 28 km...schön logga inna Sonne cruisen........da waren auch heute jede Menge Biker im Wald die aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht sind....mal gespannt ob unsere Winterschläfer auch wieder den Weg ans *Schloß finden.....Samstag um AYN in SAYN....*


----------



## ww-ck (1. April 2009)

Moin, Moin,

haben die Highlands vom Schnee befreit . Daher werde ich am Samstag dabei sein.
Gruß Christian


----------



## T-Brex (3. April 2009)

Hier wie immer Fraytags, der Samstagsaufruf:



Morgen bei Kayserwetter *1300 h am Schloß Sayn* sayn !!


Wenn der FidelJoe kommt ?? Wied  ????   Treffpunkt mit dem Führer dann ggf. Haus am Pilz ?? bitte mal melden.....

.....oder wir treffen die Vallerivallerarer T-Ray, Müsli und der Sockenbrenner Tschabarello ca. 1320 h am Bahnhof Vallera für ne Tour an die Lahn....????

....oder gibts ganz andere abartigen Wünsche ???

bitte mal melden und den Senf dazu geben....


----------



## Mischbaeck (3. April 2009)

Hey ich werde morgen auch um ayns in sayn sayn! 

Wollte mim Rad anreißen, Wie sieht es aus *Superandy* fährst mit oder hast de schiß in de buchse?

@ WW-CK: Komme aus Harschbach hast du lust mit mim Radel anzureißen? können uns ja dann in Dierdorf oda so Treffen!

Ja Tourvorschlag, wie wäre es denn bei dem Schonen Wetter: 

Schloß Sayn - Schmetterlingsgarten Sayn - Beachkneipe Sayn - Weizen - Schmetterlingsgarten Sayn - Schloß Sayn!

Schöne Tour ca. 300 Meter und 2 Höhen Meter!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (3. April 2009)

Hi,

hab morgen nachmittag keine Zeit, werd morgens ne kleine Trainingsrunde drehen.

Gruß 
Jens


----------



## ww-ck (3. April 2009)

Hallo Mischbaeck,

danke für die Anfrage. Bin aber im Moment noch nicht fit genug. Demnächst aber garantiert.
Gruß Christian


----------



## T-Brex (3. April 2009)

....Wiedtour also nicht .....

was denn nu ? Wat is mit Valla ??....Müsli ? Sockenbrenner ? T-Ray ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (3. April 2009)

moin,
wie befürchtet,muß ich morgen mal etwas arbeiten.
Ich denke nicht das ich es schaffen werde nach Sayn zu kommen.
Deshalb habe ich heute mal ne neue Referenzzeit für unsere Alpenrodter Hüttentour festgelegt. 65km 800hm 2:52h 22,4 schnitt.Können wir ja beim näxten mal knacken.
@mischbäck
von mir aus könntest mitm RR fahren,dann hätt ich auch kein "Schiss"


----------



## T-Brex (3. April 2009)

...na wenigstens melden sich die treuen Gefährten die *NICHT *kommen....da sind der Mischbäck und der WW-CK und ich morgen alleine ??? bei dem Wetter ??????.....ich faß es nicht ...bei Sauwetter mit 10 Mann aufn Köppel, und dann morgen so was ??????? ihr sayd ja noch perverser als ich hoffte.....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (3. April 2009)

mist...hätt ich gewusst, dass es morgen ne kleinere truppe wird hätt ich heute nicht meine beine so ausgelaugt 

nächsten mittwoch wird noch nichts, aber die woche drauf bin ich bei entsprechendem wetter dabei


----------



## Andreas S. (3. April 2009)

dann far doch morgen ne Biergartenrunde und kommst am Sonntag nach Wehr zur BrohltalCTF.Da sind all deine Freunde und die die es nicht werden wollen sollen dürfen.
Wir starten um 0900 in Wehr am Sonntag.


----------



## Andreas S. (3. April 2009)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> mist...hätt ich gewusst, dass es morgen ne kleinere truppe wird hätt ich heute nicht meine beine so ausgelaugt
> 
> nächsten mittwoch wird noch nichts, aber die woche drauf bin ich bei entsprechendem wetter dabei



hi pogo
ich hoffe das es mit den Ausreden bald zu Ende ist.
Kannst doch morgen trotzdem fahren.Das ist gut für ausgelaugte Beine.


----------



## T-Brex (3. April 2009)

Sonntags ist der Babba bei der Mamma und den Jungs!!!! Ausnahme Emmelshausen und Rhens und Roßbach, sowie der 03.Oktober.

*Sonst immer 13 00 h Samstags um ayn in Sayn*....oder Staymel ..oder ....oder......

@pogomän:   schick mir mal deine gültige email-adresse....die alte haste nicht bezahlt...da kommt immer alles zurück.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (3. April 2009)

So habe auch noch bischen das schöne Wetter genossen aber mim 32,4 Schnitt!


----------



## Mischbaeck (3. April 2009)

(Habe den Tacho auf der Geraden und Berghoch abgemacht!)


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (3. April 2009)

wird es sein ändy - versprochen  jetzt wos mitm wetter berg auf geht werd ich echt wieder öfter aufm rad sitzen....letztes jahr war ja echt seeeeehr wenig ....

@tosche: komisch, ich bekomme deine emails glaub ich alle


----------



## Mischbaeck (3. April 2009)

Ach ich denke morgen bei dem schönen Wetter kommen noch ein paar kurz entschlossene um ayns in sayn vorbei!


----------



## T-Brex (3. April 2009)

.....bööööse...böööööööse..............

und was ist mit dem sockenbrennenden Tschabarello und dem T-Ray ?=????....geh doch mal grad über de Chaussé und klingele....bei den "Ullese"....

Lahntour ??.....


----------



## Andreas S. (3. April 2009)

isse müsli in Wehr?


----------



## T-Ray (3. April 2009)

so ihr Gemsen - werde morgen nur ne schnelle Runde auf den dünnen Reifen drehen, da ich gen mittag ins benachbarte Ausland reise... Fahrt schön langsam, immer mit Helm und lieber mal ne Pause mehr als im Berg stehen bleiben...


----------



## T-Ray (4. April 2009)

Müsli zürnt mir, weil ich einen bitterbösen, in der Sache aber korrekten und investigativen Leserbrief - am 1. April in der RZ - über den Diletantismus der örtlichen CDU geschrieben habe.
Müsli - Politik ist wie Sport... sieh es sportlich ;-)


----------



## T-Brex (4. April 2009)

müslibrenner schrieb:


> ???????????????????????????????
> 
> Hilf mir wen maynst du?


 



high  chaparelllllllllllllll


----------



## T-Brex (4. April 2009)

T-Ray schrieb:


> so ihr Gemsen - werde morgen nur ne schnelle Runde auf den dünnen Reifen drehen, da ich gen mittag ins benachbarte Ausland reise... Fahrt schön langsam, immer mit Helm und lieber mal ne Pause mehr als im Berg stehen bleiben...


 
....können wir dich demnächst in RTL2 sehen ???....die Auswanderer ??...bitte vorher noch den Webmaster machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (4. April 2009)

So ich fahre gerade mal schnell zum Canyon, Tag der O-Tür und dem Paddie bei der Arbayt zusehen. Bis nachher



*um AYN in SAYN !!*


----------



## Klaus Goerg (4. April 2009)

hallo Gemsen,

wir fahren morgen die Brohltal CTF mit, deshalb heute kein Sayn und Ayn. Starten um 9,15 in Wehr. Man erkennt mich am Gemsentrikot...

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. April 2009)

Hui Wäller,

bin noch aufe Abbayt. Muss heut Nachmittag das Wetter nutzen, und meine Holden zur Hand gehen, den Kids Spielgeräte zur Verfügung stellen ... 

Somit habt ihr einen Bremsklotz weniger zum mitschlayfen. ww-ck sprach aber davon dabay zu sayn um ayn.

Wünsch euch ne schöne sonnige Tour .

Gruß Olli


----------



## Tschabarello (4. April 2009)

Goode Bamben,
dä Onkel macht heut Galama,dann wird dat Fahre och net zum Drama!
Heute Butterfahrt mit Mondstaub (Friedel)

Da mach !!!

Grüß mir die Gemsen.

Tschabarello


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. April 2009)

So, habe heute mit 2 Bike-Einsteigern eine schöne Runde im GemsenTrikot gedreht . Engers-Sayn- Brexbachtal Richtung Grenzau, dann hoch nach Alsbach und via Nauort wieder runter durch Bachläufe in die Brex... und mit viel Flow zürück nach Engers. Gesunde 28km. Schön wars!


----------



## ww-ck (4. April 2009)

Hallo Jungs, 
super Tour heute - 70 km, 1.000 hm, 18er Schnitt. Kann man drauf aufbauen. @T-Brex, danke für den Guide. Das Hefeweizen im Monrepos war bei dem Kaiserwetter noch das Sahnehäubchen auf die Tour.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## T-Brex (4. April 2009)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> So, habe heute mit 2 Bike-Einsteigern eine schöne Runde im GemsenTrikot gedreht . Engers-Sayn- Brexbachtal Richtung Grenzau, dann hoch nach Alsbach und via Nauort wieder runter durch Bachläufe in die Brex... und mit viel Flow zürück nach Engers. Gesunde 28km. Schön wars!


 


.....da mussde die Neulinge glaych anwerben unne Driggo vertickere....waren das zway Damen....und wer hat das Bild gemacht ??Smooth ???oder hast du dich mit zway fremden Waybsen inna Brex rumgetrieben ???....du Lüstling...


----------



## T-Brex (4. April 2009)

..wir hatten Kayserwetter....!!!!.....wir 5 waren immer zur rechten Zayt am rechten Ort !! Nie zu früh, selten zu spät !

War ne schöne loggare Tour. Und die letzten 15 km Asphalt hätten dem SuperÄndy bestimmt auch gefallen

....Sayn-Zoo-Haus am Pilz-Aubachtal-Hardert-Straßenhaus-Fockenbachtal-Niedelblaydbach-Soulschayd-Malberg-Monrepos(Biergartenstopp)-Segendorf-Neuwied-Rhayn-Sayn....70 km und gut 1000 hm.


----------



## T-Brex (4. April 2009)

Näxten Samstag 11.April kann ich layder nicht. Da müßen die Gemsen ohne de T-Brex fahre.......

aber Mittwochs den 08.April gibts noch ne schöne klayne Fayerabendrunde.

*Am Samstag 18.April gehts ab Nickenich 1300 h Sportplatz los auf ne Supertour durchs Brohltal mit den SIGlern und dem Hangi !! Bitte mal rechtzeitig melden wegen Fahrgemeinschaften.....................*
*................................18. April Nickenich um AYN nix SAYN.....................*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (4. April 2009)

Tschabarello schrieb:


> Goode Bamben,
> dä Onkel macht heut Galama,dann wird dat Fahre och net zum Drama!
> Heute Butterfahrt mit Mondstaub (Friedel)
> 
> ...


 

...Mondstaub....


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. April 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....da mussde die Neulinge glaych anwerben unne Driggo vertickere....waren das zway Damen....und wer hat das Bild gemacht ??Smooth ???oder hast du dich mit zway fremden Waybsen inna Brex rumgetrieben ???....du Lüstling...



Das Bild ist mit Selbstauslöser gemacht. Habe die Kamera in einen Baum eingehangen. 
smooth war nicht dabei. Es war ein Mädel und Ihr Papa... klar potentielle Trikotträger !
Habt Euch ja echt km-mäßig ins Zeug gelegt. 
Ich trainiere fleißig weiter um bald kein "BrexbachGemse light" mehr zu sein.
Rock n Roll


----------



## T-Brex (4. April 2009)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Das Bild ist mit Selbstauslöser gemacht. Habe die Kamera in einen Baum eingehangen.
> smooth war nicht dabei. Es war ein Mädel und Ihr Papa... klar potentielle Trikotträger !
> Habt Euch ja echt km-mäßig ins Zeug gelegt.
> Ich trainiere fleißig weiter um bald kein "BrexbachGemse light" mehr zu sein.
> Rock n Roll


----------



## Andreas S. (4. April 2009)

hi,
hab heut auch noch 2h zusammen bekommen.
Habt ihr den mischbäck bei den Ludolfs abgegeben?Abfackprämie
Und warum ist der müsli nicht bei saynen Innungskollegen?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (5. April 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> Kaiserwetter. Sachichdoch!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mischbaeck (5. April 2009)

Hey war echt ne super Tour Gestern! Bin gut heimgekommen und habe noch schön gekrillt und weitere Weizen getrunken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (5. April 2009)

hallo brexbachgemse, habe gedacht es wären einige mehr heute in wehr. sändy, wann bist du los gefahren?.
aber warum ich schreibe:
am13.04.09 steigt die erste SIG Tour des Jahres. abfahrt 1000 in nickenich in der plaidterstr. danach gibts würstchen und kühle getränke. oli und ich geben auf unseren geburtstag einen aus. das ist doch was, oder? meldet euch. bis dann
Berry


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2009)

Ich war gegen 0830 vor Ort.Wir sind dann gegen 0850 mit 9Mann losgefahren.50er Runde 02:30h.Wir sind extra langsam gefahren,da ich hoffte jemanden von euch SIGler oder den Rengsdorfern zu treffen.Aber das war dann wohl doch nicht der Fall.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (6. April 2009)

ging nicht, so langsam hättest du gar nicht fahren können.... 
Wir sind erst gegen 9,20 Uhr gestartet.....

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## T-Brex (7. April 2009)

...morgen noch ne kleine Runde 25 km kurz vor Ostern ....wer mag ab 1700 h Schloß Sayn.....


----------



## Klaus Goerg (7. April 2009)

hallo Gemsen,
am Freitag, den 10.04. führen wir in Rengsdorf unsere Saisoneröffnungstour durch. Start ist um 9,30 Uhr ab der Tennisterrasse in Rengsdorf. Streckenlänge ca. 35-45km. Streckenführung und Anspruch werden an das Teilnehmerfeld angepasst. Gäste sind herzlich willkommen. 

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Mischbaeck (7. April 2009)

Hey Klaus da sag ich doch einfach mal das ich dabei bin wenn sich nichts mehr ändert!


----------



## !Ghostrider! (7. April 2009)

Hi Leute,
der ein oder andere hat ja mitbekommen das mein Rocky leichte Geräusche beim kurbeln macht.
Na ja hab eben das Tretlager demontiert, und festgestellt das eines der Kugellager gebrochen ist.
Hat jemand von den Teilemessies noch ein ISIS Lager im Keller?
Quasi als Übergang  bis ich ein neues habe?


----------



## sulibats (7. April 2009)

Hallo die Herren,

schön zu lesen, dass ihr weiterhin so aktiv seid. Bei mir läuft Radtechnisch schon seit einiger Zeit gar nichts mehr, dabei wäre ich so gerne wieder dabei.  Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall für diese Saison...

Trotzdem lass ich einfach mal schöne Grüße aus Stockholm, der Heimat meines Arbeitgebers und meines derzeitigen Aufenthaltsortes da


----------



## flowbing (7. April 2009)

Hallo die Herren ;-).

Ich bin ein "neuer" Radler aus Sayn und habe von einem Kumpel (paddiee), der bei euch schon öfter mitgefahren ist, erzählt bekommen, dass ihr echt ein lustiger Haufen seid.

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob ich mich - wenn ich es mir zutraue bei euch mitzuhalten - mal an einer Samstagstour anschließen könnte. Derzeit bin ich mich noch an die neue Belastung ( Fussball - Radsport ) am gewöhnen, daher kann ich zumindest an der Anreise Kraft sparen :-D. 
Euer Treffpunkt Schloss Sayn ist für mich nur etwa 300 Meter entfernt.

MfG Flo


----------



## pitu68 (8. April 2009)

moin moin,

werd heute leider nicht dabei sein.

eventl. würd ich gern am samstag dabay sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (8. April 2009)

@Flo bist jederzeit gerne willkommen !!

@Ghostrider: ich habe alles "verbaut"...aber frag doch mal den Mischbäck, der sitzt sozusagen an der Quelle....

@All ich kann über Ostern leider nicht mit euch biken......

@Sultbats BEN: mach doch im Sommer mal nen schönen Bike-Urlaub am Mittelrhein.....Samstags um AYN in SAYN.....

am Mittwoch 15.April bin ich wieder für ne kleine Tour zu haben und am Samstag 18.April dann ab 1300 h Nickenich Sportplatz für ne schöne Brohltaltour mit dem Hangschieber.

Wünsche euch allen schöne Feiertage und bunte Eier !!!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (8. April 2009)

@flowbing........jetzt    1700 h am SChloß   !! 

kleine Runde 25 km.....bis gleich...??!!


----------



## flowbing (8. April 2009)

Ich habe gleich ein Fussball-Spiel in Horchheim  Danke fürs Angebot.


----------



## Alpirsbacher (11. April 2009)

Tom das sieht doch gut aus in Irland


----------



## Balu. (12. April 2009)

Da war ich gestern mal um ayn in Sayn, weil ich mal frei hatte, und dann war keiner da !
Hab ich was verpasst ?
Neuer Treffpunkt ? ...oder Uhrzeit ?

Ich kann leider nicht regelmäßig, deshalb verzeihe man mir meine Unkenntniss...


----------



## Andreas S. (12. April 2009)

Hi balu,
lange nix von dir gehört.
Wir sehen uns spätestens am Herthasee wieder.

dieses WE ist nix von Sayn aus geplant.Einige sind in Kurzurlaub.
Treffpunkt in Sayn ist immernoch der selbe:
Samstags 1300 Uhr Schloß Sayn

@All
Am kommenden Samstag ist ausnahmsweise ein Brohltaltour angesagt zu der unser lieber Tom gerufen hat.
Abfahrt Samstag 18.4. um 13:15 Uhr Sportplatz Nickenich..
Die Touren dort sind auch immer sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (13. April 2009)

ich kann am mittwoch leider nicht dabei sein - mir ist freitag das schaltauge gebrochen und ersatz hab ich auf die schnelle nur in italien gefunden  denke nicht, dass es bis mittwoch da ist...


----------



## T-Brex (14. April 2009)

....Hi Pogomän....bau das Ding als Singlespeeder um !!....du sollst nicht schalten, sondern strampeln 

Zurück aus dem Östen !!.....habe über Ostern die Heide umgegraben.......
Ich habe noch die Woche frei...

..*fährt morgen jemand mit ???Startzeit ???*

*bitte mal melden....*


----------



## T-Brex (14. April 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @T-Brex kann am Donnerstag so Gott will OK Ok Frau will.
> Ab 14-14.30 Uhr klappts bei mir, nur leider bin ich Ortsgebunden, da ich (wenns Frauchen so macht wie angekündigt) *KEIN AUTO* zur Verfügung habe.
> 
> Aba mach mal Vorschläge evt. kann mich ja jemand nach Sayn rüber bringen.
> ...


 
Hi Tom,

da ich neben Bike - auch Family - Urlaub mache, werde ich Mi-Fr. nur kleine Runden drehen ...max 2 h, um die Haushaltsführung nicht zu provozieren...wir können Do. ab 1430 h starten.....ich weiß aber nicht ob sichs dafür lohnt nen Transfer zu besorgen...

..*Samstag 1315 h Nickenich ist gebont*...freue mich schon.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (14. April 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ist doch mal egal ob kurz oder lang wenns bei mir passt stehe ich 14.30Uhr vorm Schloß!
> Wenn dein Ründchen 2 Std dauert fahre ich per Rad zurück dann hab ich noch was Straßentraining .
> 
> Samstag steht! Es sieht aber nicht gut mit dem Wetter aus  .
> ...


 
*Samstags um AYN tut de Sonne Imma schayn....!!!!!....nicht nur in Sayn ...auch inna Ayfel....!!!*

*Und diesmal hats gefunzt...ist schon an alle Gemsen verschickt...du müßtest es auch bekommen haben...ansonsten bisse nich in da Vertayla.......*


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (14. April 2009)

mich kotzt das so an - jetzt hab ich mal ne woche frei, das wetter ist perfekt und dann sowas


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (14. April 2009)

ja die seite hab ich dann später auch gefunden 

ich wollts halt schnell haben und hab nach giant nrs gegoogelt - da gabs leider nur die eine auktion bei ebay.ch.... später hab ich dann auch gesehn, dass es wohl auf mehrere räder passt


----------



## maik_87 (14. April 2009)

Halli hallo...,

also ich würde gern morgen ne runde fahren ab 16Uhr früher klappt leider nich bei mir wer komm??


----------



## T-Brex (14. April 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Halli hallo...,
> 
> also ich würde gern morgen ne runde fahren ab 16Uhr früher klappt leider nich bei mir wer komm??


 

OK.
Morgen 1600 h Schloß Sayn !!!! kleine Runde max. 2 h.


----------



## maik_87 (14. April 2009)

geht klar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (14. April 2009)

wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt bin ich Samstag auch mal wieder dabbay.Ich hab über Ostern sehr sehr viel trainiert und hoffe jetzt endlich mal mithalten zu können.
Obwohl,eigentlich bin ich nur auf die Mettblödchen scharf
mit vielviel Zwiebel damit ich für Sonntag genug Vortrieb habe


----------



## T-Brex (15. April 2009)

...also morgen gibts ab *1430 h ab Schloß Sayn* : knackige 25 km knapp 600 hm auf und nieder immer wieder...mit vielen schönen einfach zu fahrenden Trails


*und Samstag 18.April obs stürmt oder schnayt:*

*1315 h Sportplatz Nickenich*

*Brohltalm**ettbrötchentour*


----------



## Andreas S. (15. April 2009)

das mit dem Schnee ist doch wohl nur ein Scherz.Oder?


----------



## Focusine (15. April 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich hätte ja Lust und Zeit am Samstag in in der Ayfel mitzufahren. Aber layda hab ich kayn Fahradtransportfähiges Auto. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch ein Plätzchen für Focusine und mich....


Jutta


----------



## flyfisher (15. April 2009)

Hey Ändie,
bei mir liegt dann hoffentlich noch Schnee:

http://www.skicrystal.com/The-Mountain/Webcams

Wenn ihr Bierchen trinkt und die Zwiebeln geniesst, fange ich an bergab zu schieben.

Irgendwann bin ich auch mal wieder dabay.
Viel Spaß in der Ayfel!


----------



## T-Brex (15. April 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich hätte ja Lust und Zeit am Samstag in in der Ayfel mitzufahren. Aber layda hab ich kayn Fahradtransportfähiges Auto.
> 
> ...


 

wenn du zu mir kommst, dann nehme ich dich mit und fahre dich wieder heim....??!!??


@Flyfisher:  Hi McFly...lange nicht gesehn.....dein Driggo wartet noch auf dich ....*beayl *dich mit dem wiederkommen....


----------



## Focusine (16. April 2009)

@Tosche:
Moin, moin,

das ist aber ein tolles Angebot, das ich doch gerne annehme. Wäre dann so um 13.00 Uhr bei Dir?? 
Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter - ja, ja ich weiß, samstags um ayn wird die Sonne imma schayn.....


LG bis dahin





T-Brex schrieb:


> wenn du zu mir kommst, dann nehme ich dich mit und fahre dich wieder heim....??!!??
> 
> 
> @Flyfisher:  Hi McFly...lange nicht gesehn.....dein Driggo wartet noch auf dich ....*beayl *dich mit dem wiederkommen....


----------



## T-Brex (16. April 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Focusine schön das wir uns dann mal treffen werden.
> Einzig Dein Aufschlag 13Uhr bei Tosche wird ein wenig knapp sayn.
> Ihr benötigt mind. 20-25 min bis auf die richtige Sayte des Rheins  .
> 
> ...


 

Schade Schade....aber das holen wir am Samstag nach!!!!
´
@Focusine: Samstag *1230 h* bei mir !!...sonst wirds zu spät mit Niggenisch.....


----------



## Focusine (16. April 2009)

@T-Brex: OK 1230 h bei Dir....


----------



## Tschabarello (16. April 2009)

Goode Tosche,
dä Onkel kümmt och zo Dir, um half Ayn nach Sayn.

Piss bald
Tschabarello


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (16. April 2009)

Hey Hangschieber,

ja, dann werde ich mal die Hänge hochschieben, bei der Strecke, die Du ausgesucht hast....

Bis Samstag






Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Focusine schön das wir uns dann mal treffen werden.
> Einzig Dein Aufschlag 13Uhr bei Tosche wird ein wenig knapp sayn.
> Ihr benötigt mind. 20-25 min bis auf die richtige Sayte des Rheins  .
> 
> ...


----------



## T-Brex (16. April 2009)

Tschabarello schrieb:


> Goode Tosche,
> dä Onkel kümmt och zo Dir, um half Ayn nach Sayn.
> 
> Piss bald
> Tschabarello


 

Da freue ich mich aber 

Du kannst aber auch mit daynem Nachbarn *MÜSLI *Konvoi fahren und wir fayern unser Wiedersehn 1315 h in Niggenischschschsch......ganz so wie du es magst..


----------



## wilde_kerle (17. April 2009)

If de Wetter is fayn sin mir dabay in Nickenich


----------



## T-Brex (17. April 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Seht den Regen positiv .
> Dadurch muß der Letzte wenigstens keinen Staub schlucken.
> 
> Nee morgen solls ja nur sehr wenig regnen wenn überhaupt.
> ...


 


 ...du alter Sparfuchs !!


----------



## Andreas S. (17. April 2009)

AW: 5. Schinder(hannes) - MTB - Superbike
Die neuesten Infos
17.04.2009


Hallo,

wir hoffen, Ihr habt die schönen Tage zum Training genutzt. Die STRECKENVORSTELLUNG findet am Sonntag, 10.5.09 statt. Genaue Infos kommen noch.

Im Moment haben wir 367 Anmeldungen und liegen damit etwas über dem Wert vom letzten Jahr. Die ersten 300 haben sich durch die Zahlung der Startgebühr ihr T-Shirt gesichert.
Aber auch für die anderen lohnt sich die Voranmeldung, denn dann spart Ihr 3 . Bitte beachten: Es werden nur Zahlungen anerkannt, die bis Freitag, 15.5. auf unserem Konto sind.

Hier ein paar statistische Daten zu den bisherigen Anmeldungen:

Teilnehmer:

Männer Frauen Gesamt
Marathon 61 2 63
Halbmarathon 134 7 141
Kurzstrecke 140 23 163
335 32 367

Woher kommen die Teilnehmer?

Rheinland-Pfalz 239
Nordrhein-Westfalen 78
Hessen 34
Baden-Württemberg 6
Saarland 2
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern 2
Niederlande 2
Schweiz 2
Bayerm 1
Niedersachsen 1

Die bisher größten Teams:

Brexbach Gemsen 12
X-Sport Kastellaun 11
SIG Koblenz 10
KKT-MTB 10
MTB-Club Helferskirchen 9
Turbo Arzbach 7
IBC DIMB Racing Team 7
Power Mädels 7
Team Michelin 7
Team 14:30 7
MTB Schaumburg 7
RCW Arzheim 6
Team Schütteler 6
MTB Ötzingen 5
Radsport Mertens 5
Team Kaninchentod 4
Team Lago 3
Team Kurz Kurz 3
Team Kettenknecht 3
Fahrrad Binz 3
Mountain Hoppers 3
Drei Maare Biker 3


Die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378185&page=2


----------



## ww-ck (17. April 2009)

Moin, Moin,

sieht so aus als wenn ich Morgen bei der Tour dabei bin. Kann hier aus den Highlands  noch zwei Leute mitnehmen. Komme mit dem Transporter.
@ Andy - willst du mit?
Bis Morgen
Christian


----------



## T-Brex (17. April 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> sieht so aus als wenn ich Morgen bei der Tour dabei bin. Kann hier aus den Highlands noch zwei Leute mitnehmen. Komme mit dem Transporter.
> @ Andy - willst du mit?
> ...


 

....wenn das Focusinchen das liest und bei fremden Onkels in den Transporter staygt, wäre das auch eine gute Möglichkeit.....um von Kleinmaischayd nach Niggenisch zu kommen....


----------



## Andreas S. (17. April 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> sieht so aus als wenn ich Morgen bei der Tour dabei bin. Kann hier aus den Highlands  noch zwei Leute mitnehmen. Komme mit dem Transporter.
> @ Andy - willst du mit?
> ...



Danke für das Taxi-Angebot.Werde es aber morgen nicht annehmen.
Ich muß nach der BrohltalMettbrötchenTour noch nach Westerburg meinen Lkw in der Werkstatt abholen .
Ich bringe morgen die CO² Kartuschen mit.Und von dem guten Flickzeug.(Hoffentlich denke ich dran)
Und für den Tosche hab ich noch 2 Hufeisen für an sayn Rad.PD-M540 mit 6 Cleats.


----------



## T-Brex (17. April 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> sieht so aus als wenn ich Morgen bei der Tour dabei bin. Kann hier aus den Highlands noch zwei Leute mitnehmen. Komme mit dem Transporter.
> @ Andy - willst du mit?
> ...


 
*...wenns geht würde ich dann mit euch zway bayden hübschen (ww ck und focusine) im BangBus mitfahren....??....bitte mal melden.....Abfahrt bei mir dann 1230 h Richtung Nickenich......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (17. April 2009)

Huhuuuu,

na, das ist ja supa, ich kenn zwar den ww-ck net, aber ich kann ihn ja kennenlernen.... Dann is er ja auch kayn fremda Onkel mähr....

@ww-ck: Wenn Du magst, kannste mich ja dann auf dem Weg nach Sayn in Kleenmäschd aynladen... 

Gruß
Focusinchen


----------



## ww-ck (18. April 2009)

Moin, Moin,

geht klar.

@focusine - wo soll ich dich in Kleinmeischeid auflesen? Fahre hier gegen 12.00 Uhr von den Highlands weg.

@ T-Brex - wo soll ich die einladen?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Focusine (18. April 2009)

Morgäääähn ww-ck,

toll, dass es klappt. Das Wetter ist hier im Moment zumindest trocken von oben.... Mal gugge, wie et in der Ayfel sayn wird....

Schick Dir PN mit Adresse. 
Danke schon mal.
P.S. Den Weg zu T-Brex kenn ich....

LG
Focusine


----------



## !Ghostrider! (18. April 2009)

dach och, wedder is jo och doll hait!
wenn dem so bleybt kum ich och rübba.
bis dann


----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2009)

....gayles Wetterchen....wenn überhaupt nur klitze klayne Schauerchen.....das mayste Naß wird von unten kommen...nachdem was da gestern runterkam....

@Tom ...super mit Verpflegung !!!!!!....das ist ein Service 

@ww ck und Focusine:  rechne dann gegen 1230 h mit dem BangBus....

*@All  :   1315 h Nickenich Sportplatz....Brohltal-Mettbrötchen-Tour *

*Ums Wetter kayne Gedanken machen !!....ab 1315 h wirds fayn sayn inna Ayfel.......was ist mit den SIGlern ???....sind das jetzt alles Berrylettenbiker geworden ???????....wäre schön bei eurem Heimspiel ein paar von Euch dabbay zu haben....*


----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Kommt der WW wieder mit der Plane? Ich wißt, das fahrbare Studio!!
> 
> Dann bring ich auch mayne Lackstiefel mit
> 
> ...


 
...davon ist ganz stark auszugehen.......und.....vergiß die Schnüffelmaske nicht............

@Müsli: packst du den High Tschabarello mit ein ??...der Sexmaster T-Ray will layder RR fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (18. April 2009)

das iss abba schlüpfrig hier


----------



## wilde_kerle (18. April 2009)

Moin, 
am Kühlturm regnet es im Moment dicke Droppe. Das sieht im Moment schlecht aus.

 Viele Grüße vom Kühlturm


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (18. April 2009)

viel spaß euch  ich hoffe ihr bringt paar bilder von der schlammschlacht mit nach hause


----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2009)

.....die gloraychen Sieben sind zurück !

Das war eine besonders schöne Tour !  Singletrails ohne Ende ! Anspruchsvoll aber dennoch für jedermann fahrbar !!

Die Verpflegung und das Abspritzen beim Tom und Family war aller erste Sahne

Die Tour fahren wir bestimmt nochmal 

...und das Beste :   wie sollte es sayn um ayn oder 15 min nach ayn Samstags ???....FAYN war das Wetter....als wir 1315 h in Nickenich gestartet sind wars von oben trocken !!!!und das die ganze Tour lang !!!!  Von unten kam ordenlich was hoch aber das war egal....Super Tour !!! Da habt ihr was verpaßt....und dem Tom und saynen Mädels nochmals ganz besonderen Dank. Spitze


----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2009)

....die rayne Fahrzayt lag aber bei ca. 3.40 h. !!!.....

Ins Postfach geht noch etwas mehr rayn....Vertayler an die Gemaynde läuft schon....unzensiert....


----------



## Focusine (18. April 2009)

Huhuuu Ihr Lieben,
sooo, frisch geduscht, die Waschmaschine läuft (ohne Mettbrötchen), der Hunger ist bekämpft und jetzt gehts mir wieder gut....

Es war eine tolle Tour, die mir echt viel Spaß gemacht hat.

Vielen Dank, das Ihr mich mitgeschleppt habt.... 

Besonderes Dankeschön nochmal an Tom und seine Lieben für die tolle Verpflegung ... 

Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal (wenn ich mit darf... )

LG
Jutta


----------



## wilde_kerle (18. April 2009)

Schade, 
dass es nicht geklappt hat. Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Tour. Bin um 13.30 los, nachdem aus aufgehört hat zu regnen, hab dann versucht euch irgendwo im Wald zu treffen, hat aber leider nicht geklappt. In welcher Richtung seid ihr die Runde gefahren, irgendwie hoffte ich frische Reifenspuren zu sehen, um Witterung aufzunehmen ...

Bis  demnächst mal wieder 
Viele Grüße vom Kühlturm


----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2009)

...wo ist dann das Photo von den www.br.............emsen.de ????

@ Tom: Ehrensache.....will dir doch nix wegnehmen...


----------



## Andreas S. (18. April 2009)

eine SupiTour war das heute.Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiielen Dank an das CateringTeam.Ihr seid heute die Besten gewesen.Ich habe mich so auf die Mettbrötchen gefreut.Nach nur 5 halben und 2 Kaffee wurde ich allerdings genötigt weiterzufahren.
Mit Tränen in den Augen mußte ich den angeschnittenen FleischwurschtRing im Kofferraum des Benz dem Schicksal überlassen.Ich hoffe ich sehe ihn irgendwann mal wieder.


----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2009)

.....die Mettbrötchen hast du doch schon in der Ayfel verfeuert....die sind doch gar nicht mehr im Westerwald angekommen.....

Spielst du mit der Flayschwurst auf das Motto der näxten Tour an ???...bis Juli / August ist die dann aber ganz schön abgehangen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2009)

....??...oh der fayne Herr.....*Gunther von Hangens*....mayn lieber Mann.....ist das auch ayn Dichter so wie unser Müslimän ??.....oder ist das nur ein Künstlernamen..??.......und der Kerl plastiniert und sonstwasniert in zwielichtigen Lustschlößchen hoch oben aufm Berg, die man kaum durch die Blätter sehen kann....und da finden dann ganz obskure Partys statt....besser wenn man da nicht hingeht....der alte Schnüffelmaskenbarde....


----------



## Andreas S. (18. April 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Sollte man überlegen auf lecka Puddingtaylchen beim nächsten Mal umzustaygen?



Apfelberliner gefüllt mit Thüringer Lewwerwurscht und Knoblauchsenfmerrettich Dipp


----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2009)

...böse böse....mit denen möchte ich auf gar kaynen Fall ayne Party fayern....never....


@SuperÄndy......hör bloß auf damit....schau dir die bülda von Gunther von Hangens an....der hat auch immer soen Dreck gegessen......schau wie der jetzt in die Wäsche kuckt.....


----------



## Andreas S. (18. April 2009)

Füttere doch die Schweine mit Powerbar,dann kann ich mir die Gels sparen.


----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2009)

..wen den Gunther....??....willste tatsächlich den Fieskopp verwursten....??.....


----------



## Andreas S. (18. April 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Soll das ne Herausforderung sein .
> Wenn ich jetzt angenommen sage  wirst du ihn essen müssen!



ne,lass mal.Tbrex hat mich gewarnt vor dir.


----------



## Andreas S. (18. April 2009)

mein hac5 zeigt mir nur 950 hm


----------



## Andreas S. (18. April 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Andi
> Wann und wo willst du ihn haben. Frauchen sagt Dip ist eine Kleinigkeit!
> Und ich sag wo ist die Herausforderung einen Berliner mit ner Thüringer zu kreuzen?



du mußt etwas vorsichtiger sayn.Stell dir mal vor das das hier jemand aus deinem Standort liest.Dann kannste den Laden zu machen.


----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> mein hac5 zeigt mir nur 950 hm


 

lenk nicht vom Thema ab.....das waren klar über 1000 hm..und jetzt zurück zum Gunther....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2009)

..gute Nacht Tom-Boy !!

Gute Nacht Jim-Bob und all of the Waltons....


----------



## Andreas S. (18. April 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jaja jetzt mit tiefschlägen vom Thema ablenken.
> Für weitere Schandtaten stehe ich morgen zu Verfügung.
> Gehe nu brav in Bettchen habe ja noch morgen was vor.



ich auch.
rtf Pulheim 154km


----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2009)

154km*Gelände*wie lange willste daran fahren10 h


----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2009)




----------



## Andreas S. (18. April 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> 154km*Gelände*wie lange willste daran fahren10 h



iss ne rtf


----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2009)

...ok...Kojak....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2009)




----------



## T-Brex (19. April 2009)

*...Mittwoch 22April 1630 h *
*Treffpunkt am Schloß Sayn....*

Feierabendrunde ca. 25 km

Wir werden uns dann mit den "Biketramps" in Bendorf treffen und gemeinsam ein Toürchen drehen.

*Ideal für "Winterschläfer" zum Wiedereinstieg*

*und für Neulinge *

*auch für Damen geeignet...*


----------



## Andreas S. (19. April 2009)

die Mettbrötchen gestern haben mich und mein MTB heute auf der 
157,79 km Strecke zu einem 29,87 er Schnitt getrieben.

@hangi
die Dinger kannste ab sofort in Powerbar Folie einwickeln.

habe außerdem 
3 Bananen
1 Apfel
2 Riegel
4 Gels 
3 l Flüssigkeit verputzt


----------



## T-Brex (19. April 2009)

......die Mettbrötchen gestern haben mich und mein MTB heute auf der 
157,79 km Strecke zu einem 29,87 er Schnitt getrieben.......






....dich und daynen Zwitter ??!!....


----------



## T-Brex (19. April 2009)

Mensch Hangi da hast du dich ja mächtig ins Zeug gelegt...

Dann macht mal schön ne Erkundungstour....Expedition....und wenn ihr alle umliegenden Bäume gekappt, die Matschlöscher trockengelegt und die Verpflegungsstationen mit "ObenOhneBedinungen" bestückt habt sagt Beschayd....die Meute wird kommen ......


----------



## T-Brex (19. April 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> PS: Was ist mit Müslis Bildchen und Filmchen?


 

Guck mal bay many Fotos

Clips sind zu heftig! teilw. 100 Mb

schöne Woche[/quote]

*Bülda zu mir, Filme zu Youtube*...


----------



## Remus111 (21. April 2009)

Hey

ich habe ein Problem:  ich versuche seit längerem einen Verantwortlichen vom Schinderhannes zu erreichen um mich da irgendwie wieder abzumelden und mein Startgeld wieder zu bekommen.

Weiss einer von euch an wen man sich da wenden kann/muss?
Bzw will jmd meinen Startplatz incl T-Shirt für die Kurzstrecke haben? (falls das geht)

Gruß aus den Bergen


----------



## T-Brex (24. April 2009)

Naaaabend !

*morgen wieder 1300 h ab Schloß Sayn* 


Bei Kayserwetter ne schöne Tour ! Vorschläge und Wünsche gerne willkommen. Dauer und Intensität wie immer je nach Teilnehmer.....

Und ?? .....ist mit der Erschaynen von ayn paar Winterschläfern zu rechnen ??.....*FidelJoe ......Flyfisher........Pogofreak(ayn Jahr Winterschlaf....)......xmichelx.......Rotwilderer...???.......*

Meldet euch mal ihr müden Gemsen.....

2 Trikots hab ich noch....Fidel und Fly.....

Was geht ??
...*Pitu68....Ghostrider.....Sprungmonkey.....Maik87.....Mischbäck.....SÄndy....Kamikaze.....Tschabarello....T-Ray........Focusine.......Müslimän......Jaymano.........StadtratteJupp......Phönix08.........Smooth........Flowbing.....Päddie.......und die Winterschläfer natürlich auch...!!???*

Bis morgen !!


----------



## !Ghostrider! (24. April 2009)

mich nix moin.
ich muss auf die schaffe.
viel spaß dem rest!


----------



## T-Brex (24. April 2009)

@ Ghostrider.....schade

@ all................ein paar Ideen für morgen.... 

*Köppel ohne Köppel*: Alsbach-Ransbach-Dogcity-Hilgert-andenKöppelranabernichthochsonderndrumrum-Höhr-Grenzau-Brexbachtal-Sayn

oder *Dray-Burgen-Tour*......Grenzau-Isenburg-Sayn......

oder *klayne Wied Runde*....Zoo-Haus am Pilz-Aubachtal-Hardert-Straßenhaus-Fockenbachtal-Niedelblaydbach-Soulschayd-Malberg-Monrepos-Obelbiebel-Gladbach-Heimbach-Sayn

Alternativ dazu....

*Rund um Rengsdorf*....Anfahrt über Zoo-Haus-am Pilz-Aubachtal-Engelsbachtal-Rengsdorf-Ehlscheid-Almblick-Goldberg-Melsbach-Oberbieber-Gladbach-Sayn

alle so ca. 50 km und 800-1000 hm schau mer mal.....andere Vorschläge sind aber auch gerne willkommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. April 2009)

Hui Wäller,

werde morgen layder auch wieder nicht dabay sayn können. Fahre mit ww-ck in den "Pott". Fahrrad fahren lehrnen.
Wenn's denn so wird könnte man ja für den 1. May hier oben bay uns was planen 

Ihr werdet ja morgen Beste wettertechnische Voraussetzungen haben... viiiiiiiieeeeeeeel Spaß allen 

Gruß
Olli


----------



## T-Brex (24. April 2009)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Hui Wäller,
> 
> werde morgen layder auch wieder nicht dabay sayn können. Fahre mit ww-ck in den "Pott". Fahrrad fahren lehrnen.
> Wenn's denn so wird könnte man ja für den 1. May hier oben bay uns was planen
> ...


 
Hi Olli,
Mach mal für den Samstag nach dem 1.May ne schöne WW-Stayg Tour Richtung Westerburg klar ...der Christian wayß Beschayd....


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. April 2009)

Hallo Tosche,

Ihr macht mich feddisch.

Habe heute Karten für meine Kids und mich an diesem 2.Mai geschenkt bekommen für, auweiah, Arena auf Schalke... da hät ich ein Problem.

und die Woche drauf hab ich nen Lehrgang Freitag und Samstag...

Wäre ne Maßnahme, wenn wir die Tour mal ausnahmsweise auf nen Sonntag verlegen könnten... Da hätt ich nen riesen Spaß

Überlegt mal drüber

Olli


----------



## Focusine (24. April 2009)

Juchhuu, Ihr da!!!

werde morgen layda nit mit Euch radeln (dann seid Ihr auch schneller fääädisch) - morgen fahr ich mit mayner Freundin mal zum Wüstenhof ein lägga Wayzenbierchen dringgen...
Dä Rotwilderer ist jetzt auf dä AIDA und kurvt im Middelmäähr rum. Hab sozusagen sturmfreie Bude.....

Viel Spaß bei Eurem Türchen morjen

LG
Jutta


----------



## T-Brex (25. April 2009)

Na wann fahren die Mädels denn auf die Wüst ??

Mit dem Bike ??

Na da könnten wir doch Kontrollmäßig auch mal stoppen???..



@BambiniOlli: ....wir werden schon noch aynen Samstagstermin für den WW-Stayg finden.....denn nur Samstags um AYN tut de Sonne imma schayn.......

@ Rheinsteiger Klaus:     bitte mal melden, du hast email.......(imayl).....


----------



## Jaymano75 (25. April 2009)

War ein tolle (Teil-)Tour heute... hatte viel Spaß !! Hoffe Ihr habt noch eine schöne Reststrecke gehabt. Nur vor dem Moortümpel hättet Ihr mich warnen können. Die Bikepflege hat heute etwas länger gedauert! Hier ein Foto von den 4 Herren on the rocks.


----------



## T-Brex (25. April 2009)

Hi.
Wir hatten bis eben auch nur die Zwayburgen-Tour.......mit dem legga Hachen*burg*er Weizen ist es nun doch noch ne Dray-Burgen-Tour.

Im Rausch der Nauorter Singletrails haben wir es glatt verpeilt noch in Grenzau vorbei zu fahren. Wir waren schon um 1630 h wieder am Schloß....ca. 40 km und gut 800 hm....war ne schöne kompakte Tour.

Und der Jaymano hat die erste Etappe super mitgehalten  das wird was  weiter so !!

Den Phönix08 hat niemand gesehen...dieses Phänomen ist am Schloß schon sayt einigen Jahren bekannt....ich glaube der Schneckenteiler, Schlammiwadi und das BurgFräulein waren mittlerweile öfter da als das Phantom "Phönix"....der Phönix sollte sich in Phantom umbenennen...oder zumindest den Beinamen annehmen....dann können wir hier weingsten gemeinsam chatten, wenn schon nicht gemeinsam biken..


----------



## T-Brex (25. April 2009)

Hi Hangi,

hast du nicht noch ne zwayte Helmkamera...ich würde gerne das Gesicht des Bikers bei der ayn oder anderen Passage sehen....


----------



## Dicke Wade (26. April 2009)

Sind die Hintergrundgeräusche etwa Stützräder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (26. April 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> Sind die Hintergrundgeräusche etwa Stützräder?


 
Hi Berry,

mit Stützrädern kommt man doch nicht durch das Elztal !!!
Das ist doch viel zu eng........

...und außerdem fährt der Hangschieber nicht mit Stützrädern sondern mit *Stützstrümpfen*....und ich glaube nicht das man die hören kann.............

............oder habe ich da was verpaßt.......

Ich glaube die Geräuche sind vom Tretlager...die sind heißgelaufen, weil der Hangi mit den Stützstrümpfen so ne Pauer (Power) auf die Pedale bringt....das verkraften die nicht.....das ist out-of-body-doping......

Aber wenn die *Elztaltour* offiziell vom Hangschieber ausgerufen wird ....Juni, Juli oder August.....dann ist die SIG hoffentlich zahlreich vertreten !!....zuletzt mußte unser Müslimän als aynziger die SIG Fahne hochhalten.......und eine Sommertour im Westerwald ist doch bei den SIGlern auch im Programm, oder ???....Im Angebot...entweder ab Sayn Unterwesterwald, oder ab Steimel Oberwesterwald, oder ab Marienrachdorf Westerwaldsteig Richtung Westerburg.....


----------



## T-Brex (26. April 2009)

laß uns mal den 6. Juni vormerken.....ich glaube der sechstesechste ist ein gutes Datum fürs Elztal...


----------



## ww-ck (27. April 2009)

Moin, Moin,

der Bambini und ich sind von unserem Fahrradfahrenlernkurs zurÃ¼ck. Hat sich echt gelohnt. Wir wissen jetzt endlich wofÃ¼r die ganzen Hebel und Schalter am Lenker sind. Hat zwar fast zwei Tage gedauert bis wir das endlich kapiert hatten, aber dann hats geklappt.

Also ich habe mal beim Chef von Bikeride nachgefragt ob es auch mÃ¶glich ist ein Fahrtechniktraining in Sayn abzuhalten. Wenn eine Gruppe von mind. 7 - 10 Leuten zusammen kommt, schicken sie einen Trainer runter, der uns fÃ¼r einen, bei Bedarf auch fÃ¼r zwei Tage unterrichtet. Dauer des Trainings ca. 7 h inkl. Mittagspause von ca. 1 Stunde. Inhalte werden je nach FahrstÃ¤rke festgelegt. Sollten mehr als 12 Leute zusammenkommen wird entweder ein zweiter Lehrer mitgeschickt, oder der Kurs wird auf zwei Tage verteilt (Samstag u. Sonntag).
Die Kosten pro Person betragen fÃ¼r einen Tag ca. 89,00 â¬.

Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass sich ein Fahrtechniktraining echt lohnt. Der FahrspaÃ auf den Trails steigt rapide an und man fÃ¼hlt sich viel sicherer auf dem Bike. Ich denke der Bambini wird mir beipflichten.

Wenn Bedarf besteht kann ich das gerne organisieren. Dann bitte alle Interessenten an mich posten. Termin mÃ¼sste dann noch abgesprochen werden.

GruÃ
Christian


----------



## Focusine (27. April 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Na wann fahren die Mädels denn auf die Wüst ??
> 
> Mit dem Bike ??
> 
> ...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (28. April 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> der Bambini und ich sind von unserem Fahrradfahrenlernkurs zurück. Hat sich echt gelohnt. Wir wissen jetzt endlich wofür die ganzen Hebel und Schalter am Lenker sind. Hat zwar fast zwei Tage gedauert bis wir das endlich kapiert hatten, aber dann hats geklappt.
> 
> ...


 
Hui Wäller,

da hat der ww-ck nun mal richtig recht. Sau geil wenn man ways warum's weh tut wenn man(n) in der Pampa liegt.

Ne total coole Nummer dieses Fahrtechnikding. Nur zu empfehlen....

@Tosche
Sicherlich sollte der Termin um ayn an aynem Samstag sayn. Noch 16 may dann hab ich Samstags wieder öffter fray. Ich gelobe dann auch mit Christian was auszuhecken...

@ww-ck
Danke nochmal... das Wochenende hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Denkt dran ... üben, üben, üben  Wheely

Gruß an all
Olli


----------



## T-Brex (29. April 2009)

Na Mädels....alles frisch ??

Also das mit dem Fahrtraining sollten wir bei der nächsten Tour nochmal richtig bequatschen und dann eine Abfrage an alle starten....dann sehen wir ja wieviele wir zusammenbekommen..

Bin eben mit den Biketramps die Mittwochsrunde gefahren. Schönes Toürchen nach Neuhäusel und zurück....gut 30 km...mit 6 Mann. Hat Spaß gemacht. Unterwegs haben wir noch den Tschabarello gesehen....der wurde von einem ca. 15 cm hohen Kampfhund durch den Wald gezogen....

*Samstag 1300 h gilts wieder!!!!!*

*Samstag um Ayn am Schloß Sayn sayn !!*

*Für alle Sunshinerider: das Wetter wird ab 1300 h wie immer Samstags gut sayn...!!!also bitte recht zahlreich !!!!....die Winterschläfer sind auch herzlich eingeladen.....*

*Tourvorschläge und Wünsche willkommen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (30. April 2009)

moin,
wenn ich morgen die 150km RTF in Ochtendung überstehe,dann bin ich am Sa. um ayn in Sayn dabbay.


----------



## T-Brex (1. Mai 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> moin,
> wenn ich morgen die 150km RTF in Ochtendung überstehe,dann bin ich am Sa. um ayn in Sayn dabbay.


 

......jaaaaa er lebt noch, er lebt noch, er lebt noch.....


----------



## Chris_WW (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich komme aus Herschbach uWW möchte morgen mit einem Bekannten auch mal eure Tour mitfahren.
Wo ist der Treffpunkt genau am Schloß?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Mai 2009)

trotz 157 km 1800hm und 5:59 std Fahrzeit freue ich mich morgen auf die BrexbachGemsen Tour.Ich reise auch vorsichtshalber mit dem Auto an


----------



## ww-ck (1. Mai 2009)

Moin, Moin,

75 km, 1250 hm, 14,5 km/h und sau viele Trails. Geile Tour heute mit dem Bambini gefahren. Und nachher ausgesehen wie die Schweine. So wie es sein muß.
Bin Morgen um eins dabei.
Gruß 
Christian


----------



## T-Brex (1. Mai 2009)

13 km. 200 hm. 4 h. 4 *Alk*Weizen. 1 Frau. 2 Kinder. 2 Stationen im Wald.

Schönes Family 1. Mai Toürchen. Entspannt gut abgefüllt und abgefüttert.....da müssen wir morgen aber ne moderate Tour fahren ................................................................................
..............................................schon alleine weil der SÄndy heute so einen anstrengenden Tag hatte.....


----------



## ww-ck (1. Mai 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> 13 km. 200 hm. 4 h. 4 *Alk*Weizen. 1 Frau. 2 Kinder. 2 Stationen im Wald.
> 
> Schönes Family 1. Mai Toürchen. Entspannt gut abgefüllt und abgefüttert.....da müssen wir morgen aber ne moderate Tour fahren ................................................................................
> ..............................................schon alleine weil der SÄndy heute so einen anstrengenden Tag hatte.....


 
Hallo Tosche,

wahrscheinlich hattest du heute die schönste Tour, Family und 4 Weizen - Respekt vor der Leistung


----------



## T-Brex (1. Mai 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Chris_WW
> Genau
> 
> Genau vorm Schloß auf der Verkehrsinsel vorm Glockenturm/Uhrenturm wenn man ihn so nennen darf .
> ...


 

.......manche nennen *ES *auch "Schloßturm".................


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Mai 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....da müssen wir morgen aber ne moderate Tour fahren ................................................................................
> ..............................................schon alleine weil der SÄndy heute so einen anstrengenden Tag hatte.....




genau!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Mai 2009)

und ob tosche die Schönste Tour heute hatte will ich nicht unbedingt bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (1. Mai 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> und ob tosche die Schönste Tour heute hatte will ich nicht unbedingt bestätigen.


Andy, gegen 4 Weizenbier, und dann noch mit Alk - dagegen können wir nicht anstinken.


----------



## Focusine (1. Mai 2009)

Halli Hallo,
wünsche einen schönen 1. Mai gehabt zu haben und den Rest natürlich auch noch...
Mensch, hier waren ja einige tüchtig unterwegs.

Ich habs heute auf drei Stunden Reiten, 1 Liter Maibowle (selbstgemachte), 1 Forelle geangelt, eine Runde mit der Kawa düsen, gebracht.

Morgen hab ich eine Tour mit meiner Freundin zur Alpenroder Hütte geplant... Wißt Ihr schon, welche Route Ihr morgen nehmen werdet???

LG
focusine


----------



## T-Brex (1. Mai 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Halli Hallo,
> 
> Morgen hab ich eine Tour mit meiner Freundin zur Alpenroder Hütte geplant... Wißt Ihr schon, welche Route Ihr morgen nehmen werdet???
> 
> ...


 

Hi,

bring doch deine Freundin mit ans Schloß´...dann fahren wir gemeinsam....ich werds morgen etwas ruhiger angehen lassen.....der SÄndy ist doch noch sooo geschwächt....außerdem habe ich noch ein zwei draufgelegt....


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Mai 2009)

wat issn mit HighFiedelJoe? Gibt es den noch?Oder issa schon in Kanada?


----------



## Dicker Bambini (1. Mai 2009)

@sÄndy
Tosche hat doch wirklich den Vogel mit seiner Toru abgeschossen. und dann noch zwei draufgelegt...

@ww-ck
Boa ey... geile A R T heute. Hätte nich gedacht das ich das überstehe. Da werden die Gemsen ihrem Namen alle Ehre machen.

@Tosche
ist es bei den zwei draufgelegten geblieben. oder waren das etwa zwei Stücker Flaysch ? Richtig saftig

Kann aufgrund meines morgigen Familienausfluges (nur mit Kids ohne Frauchen) leider morgen mich um ayns in sayn sayn. ww-ck fährt für mich mit der is fit

Gruß
Olli


----------



## T-Brex (1. Mai 2009)

.....der ist glaube ich mit dem Flyfisher ganz wayt weg geflogen.....und die finden bayde nicht mehr den Weg zurück.....


Ja...es waren viele Stücke vom toten Tier ....und an den Flacons arbayte ich derzayt noch..........also morgen mache ich fraywillig den Libero........


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Mai 2009)

schaut euch mal dieses Video an.Ich finde das richtig genial.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393815


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Mai 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....der ist glaube ich mit dem Flyfisher ganz wayt weg geflogen.....und die finden bayde nicht mehr den Weg zurück.....




flyfisher??? wer war das noch?

ich auch lieber roh!!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (1. Mai 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> schaut euch mal dieses Video an.Ich finde das richtig genial.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393815


 
Mehr oder weniger nicht zu fassen, was der typ mit dem Bike veranstaltet Kannste aber üben biste schwarz bis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (2. Mai 2009)

wir fahren ja nicht um 0500 h in Nickenich, sondern um ayn in Sayn !!

....und da tut de Sonne imma schayn !!!!!!!....müßtest du doch mittlerweile eigentlich wissen..........bis nachher !!!


----------



## Chris_WW (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo
jetzt ist doch was dazwischengekommen und wir werden beim nächsten Mal mitfahren.
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## ww-ck (2. Mai 2009)

Chris_WW schrieb:


> Hallo
> jetzt ist doch was dazwischengekommen und wir werden beim nächsten Mal mitfahren.
> Gruß
> Christoph



Hallo Christoph,

schade. Der Dicke Bambini und ich sitzen in Marienrachdorf. Also nicht weit weg von dir. Vielleicht können wir mal eine gemeinsame Tour machen.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## T-Brex (2. Mai 2009)

....sooooo satt ! Das hat gut getan.

Das war heute ein feines knackiges schnelles 50 km Toürchen.
Mit gut 800 hm in 3 h Fahrzeit. Außerdem gabs noch eine gerissene Kette wegen zuviel Power in den Waden. ....und legga AYS in Großmaischeid, beim Piercing-Huber.....

Sayn Stromberg Siedlung Isenburg Isertal Kleinmaischeid Großmaischeid ICE Trasse Rüscheid Anhausen RhWeg Hasenpfad Zoo Sayn.

Der Maik 87 ist um kurz vor ayn am Schloß vorbeigerauscht, der war sooo schnell der konnte nicht mal den Kopf heben und nach links schauen um uns zu winken.........ich nehme an der hatte Wackersteine im Rucksack, das gibt dann den Stromberger Weg runter so einen Schwung, da rollste bis Neuwied ohne einmal zu treten...


----------



## ww-ck (2. Mai 2009)

Feines Türchen heute.

Besonders die Trails vom Ghostrider waren gut. Klasse. Werden ab jetzt sicher öfter gefahren.

@ ck-ww - hoffe unsere Angaben von Gestern haben euch nicht abgeschreckt. Aber die Angaben vom Andy und vom Müslibrenner sind auf dem Rennrad gefahren worden. Die Touren der Brexbachgemsen  haben ca. 35 - 50 km Länge und um die 1000 HM. Alles im gemäßigtem Tempo. 
Wir würden uns freuen, wenn ihn an den nächsten Wochenende mal vorbeischauen würdet.


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Mai 2009)

.....und ich habe es heute endlich geschaft das " U " auf dem Hasenpfad zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2009)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> .....und ich habe es heute endlich geschaft das " U " auf dem Hasenpfad zu fahren



....und was war an der Treppe,und am Rheinsteig ? 

...und einen "verschollenen" haben wir heut auch noch besucht!


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Mai 2009)

so ein alter Miesmacher...der SuperAndy 

der SÄndy ist ein richtiger Kumpel.

Und ich freue mich schon auf unsere nächste Tour. @-SÄndy: Wie bist du eigentlich das " U  " gefahren.......?


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Mai 2009)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> @-SÄndy: Wie bist du eigentlich das " U  " gefahren.......?



....ohne den Sattel tiefer zu stellen und gleich im 1. Anlauf !


----------



## ww-ck (3. Mai 2009)

Ist eigentlich das Kettenschloss von SRAM (Power Link, 9-fach, gold) für alle Shimano-Ketten geeignet?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## ww-ck (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo Tom,

thanks.


----------



## Chris_WW (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo Christian,
können wir gerne machen. 
Fahre normalerweise mein Abendründchen zw.Herschbach,Höchstenbach Hartenfels. Wo fahrt ihr denn?
Bin in dieser Woche allerdings auf zwei Rädern mit Motor unterwegs und bin erst am nächsten Dienstag wieder zu Hause. 
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## flyfisher (5. Mai 2009)

Liebe Gemeinde,

ja mich gibts auch noch. Einige Wenige werden sich noch an mich erinnern.
AndreasS hat mich allerdings aus anderen Gründen neulich (angeblich) kaum erkannt (der alte [email protected]@ck).

Während ich nun heute wieder an Kondition cum Kalorienverbrauch arbeitete, um dann Ende des Monats vielleicht mal mit Euch mitzufahren, war ich wohl zu übermotiviert... Denn eigentlich wollte ich am Freitag noch in Whistler (da wo es in zwei Wochen auch wieder mit dem Mountainbike geht - Cheers Fidel!) nochmal auf Skiern unterwegs sein.

Ich "flog" so aus dem Wald (zu Fuß, was vermutlich schon ein grundlegender Fehler war) fühlte mich richtig gut, mein Heim in Sicht, als mein linker Fuß wieder mal dort hin trat, wo es nicht gut für ihn war.
Am Donnerstag darf ich nun damit ins MRT und dann vermutlich laaaaangsaaaaam wieder gehen...

Viel Spaß im Wald

Grüße
Ff


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Flyfisher, von mir auch gute Besserung, daß du bald mal wieder dabbay bist !...da haben wir ja mittlerweile ein richtiges Lazarett....der Fidel und der Pogofreak sind auch angeschlagen....Schade....naja vielleicht wirds ja demnächst doch noch was mit euch....wenn ihr kommt machen wir ne "Anfängertour" euch zu Ehren....

Wäre schön wenn am Samstag mal alle, die auch in Emmelshausen am 17.05.09 starten, dabbay sind. Wetter soll ja wieder gut werden

Gestern bin ich mit den Biketramps ne kleine Runde gefahren. Hat Spaß gemacht mit 9 Mann auf nen Mittwoch Abend....das ist schon ne Hausnummer....Alle die in der Nähe wohnen, sind gerne willkommen, Mittwochs 1700 h Treffpunkt Parkplatz Mühlenstraße, ca. 25 km 400 hm max 2 h.


----------



## Tschabarello (8. Mai 2009)

Goode Tosche,
bei uns fällt morje früh dä Grosche !

Gruß
Tschabarello


----------



## T-Brex (8. Mai 2009)

...Vallada.....ich hoffe dä Grosche fällt so daß ihr Biker aus dem Land der Dichter am Lenker morgen auf jeden Fall dabbay seid. So oder So...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (8. Mai 2009)

Huhuuuuu,

wenn ma hoite den 70. Geburtstag überläben, sinn ma morjen dabay.... 

bay trockenem Wädda um ayn in Sayn... 

Füll mir Maibowle in die Flasche und dann gehts aaaaaaabbbb.... 

Focusine


----------



## T-Brex (9. Mai 2009)

...is ok.....um ayn in Sayn und dann so wie du es am liebsten magst


----------



## T-Brex (9. Mai 2009)




----------



## Jaymano75 (9. Mai 2009)

Heute schöne Tour mit EifelGreg in der VulkanEifel. 33km von Ulmen aus.


----------



## T-Brex (9. Mai 2009)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Heute schöne Tour mit EifelGreg in der VulkanEifel. 33km von Ulmen aus.


 Mensch Jaymano, das nächste mal staygste aber richtig ab wenn du ayn Bächlayn machst......soviel Zayt muß sayn !!


----------



## T-Brex (9. Mai 2009)

Emmelshausen Schinderhannes Superbike Sonntag 17.05.09

Wenn wir alle (außer den 97km Startern SÄndy, Maik87 und Mischbäck) 
um *0830 h* da wären, dann könnten die 67 km und die 38 km Starter vorher noch kurz baysammen sayn.....nachher haut bestimmt jeder so ab wie er ins Ziel kommt..........

Ich werde 0830 h da sayn...


----------



## T-Brex (9. Mai 2009)

...die *Biketramps* haben heute aynzel Gehaymtrainig gemacht...aber wir haben sie aynen nach dem anderen aufgespürt........Jörg.......und Helmut...........bis nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## T-Brex (9. Mai 2009)

...NeeeeNeeeeNeeeee....

Samstags um AYN tut Sonne *imma *schayn.......

und wenn der Guß heute Nachmittag runtergekommen wäre....dann hätten wir sowohl die Bike- als auch die Biker-Wäsche schon erledigt gehabt....

......Grillabend .........jetzt hat der Ghostrider bestimmt "Soße" aufm Teller...obwohl er zum Grillabend ist......oder sogar "Fleisch-Suppe"....hoffentlich hat er nen tiefen Teller, daß die ganze Brühe die von oben kommt nicht überläuft....


----------



## !Ghostrider! (9. Mai 2009)

Passt schon.
Sind passend zum Unwetter mit dem Essen fertig gewesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (10. Mai 2009)

So heut erneuter Einstellungsfahrt gemacht.
Hinterreifen gedreht, Pedal mit ner neuen Mutter versehen, und Sattelstütze etwas weiter raus.
Also so geht das schon ganz gut das Teil!
Bin nur mal die Trails in der Umgebung gefahen, 
Hasenpfad, Hauseborn, Stromberg über den Kamm in die Brex und zum Schluss Römerturm wierder in die Brex und dann heim. Plus die kleinen Pfade die sonnst noch aud dem Weg lagen.(36km/900hm)
Hab mir dann an ner jungen Birke fast das Triko zerrissen aber da die ja von sehrguter Qualität sind hat es gehalten.
Nur mein Oberarm war nicht so masiv und hat jetzt einige Schrammen und Risse :-(

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## T-Brex (10. Mai 2009)

oh way oh way .....und das am Muttertag.....haste Ärger bekommen.......??????

Wenn du heute eh  schon allayne unterwegs warst, hättest du ja auch auf´m Kirmesplatz mit mir ayn Wayzen abpumpen können...........ich habs getan.......


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Mai 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> So heut erneuter Einstellungsfahrt gemacht.
> Hinterreifen gedreht, Pedal mit ner neuen Mutter versehen, und Sattelstütze etwas weiter raus.
> Also so geht das schon ganz gut das Teil!
> Bin nur mal die Trails in der Umgebung gefahen,
> ...




Mustest Du der neuen Mutter auch schon was zum Muttertag schenken?


----------



## !Ghostrider! (10. Mai 2009)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Mustest Du der neuen Mutter auch schon was zum Muttertag schenken?



Nee nicht wirklich, die war auch so ganz zufrieden!


----------



## T-Brex (11. Mai 2009)

....Mittwoch Feierabendrunde der Biketramps:  

*1700 h ab Parkplatz Mühlenstr. Bendorf*.


nächsten Samstag *nix *um AYN in SAYN, sondern *Sonntag um 0830 h Treff in Emmelshausen Sportplatz Liesenfeld zum "Schinderhannes"*


----------



## taunus biker (11. Mai 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jo Matschtag da freu ich mich jetzt schon drauf haha.
> Habe mich gestern nach Wetterstudium auf die Kurzstrecke umgemeldet.
> Im übrigen besten Dank Berry  für deine Ummeldeaktion! Somit hat sich mein neutrales Auftreten beim Rennen erübrigt fahre nun als Brexbachgemse wollte doch soo gern wie immer dort als JellyBelly fahrn.
> 
> ...



@Hangschieber:

Wir sehen uns auf der Kurzstrecke habe mich auch umgemeldet aber nicht wegen des Wetters sondern wegen des Rückens.
8.30 wird bei mir knapp ,Fähre über den Rhein erst um 8.00.

@alle  :   Bis Sonntag ,Bitte sayner  Sonnenwetter mitbringen.

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunus biker (11. Mai 2009)

Glaube die Strecke ist klein bisschen länger und höher.Mußt dich also sputen um die Zeit zu knacken.

Uwe


----------



## xmichelx (14. Mai 2009)

Schinderhannes am Sonntag:

Obwohl ich Samstags beim Training nicht mehr dabei war, möchte ich den Start am Sonntag versuchen.
Erfahrunsggemäß ist der Andrang bei der Startnummern-Ausgabe sehr hoch.
Damit wir nicht noch Zeit verlieren beim Suchen der einzelnen Gemsen, sollten wir einen genauen Treffpunkt ausmachen.

Vorschlag: Am Parkplatz beim Friedhof direkt neben dem Sportplatz.

Schau hier: 

Bis Sonntag.


----------



## T-Brex (14. Mai 2009)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Schinderhannes am Sonntag:
> 
> Damit wir nicht noch Zeit verlieren beim Suchen der einzelnen Gemsen, sollten wir einen genauen Treffpunkt ausmachen.
> 
> ...





Gute Idee, 
kannst du bitte mal nen Pin setzen wo du genau meinst ?....ich kann daß so nicht erkennen.....0830 h !


----------



## Jaymano75 (14. Mai 2009)

Geheimes Amateur Papparazzi underground Video von T-Brex aufgetaucht.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tggJf5rKeu0&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - Biketour 25 04 09 T-Brex ( Brexbach Gemsen ) fÃ¤hrt Ã¼ber den Sumpf[/ame]


----------



## T-Brex (14. Mai 2009)

...wenns weiter schifft, dann Fully mit Profilreifen........wenns morgen und Samstag trocken sayn sollte, dann Fully mit RR.....


......beim Tom aufe Arbeit an der Stange hängen....???.....ich glaube daß ist ziemlich ungesund......


----------



## xmichelx (14. Mai 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Gute Idee,
> kannst du bitte mal nen Pin setzen wo du genau meinst ?....ich kann daß so nicht erkennen.....0830 h !



PIN setzen????? Ich bin überfordert !!!


----------



## T-Brex (15. Mai 2009)

xmichelx schrieb:


> PIN setzen????? Ich bin überfordert !!!


 

....das ist aber schade.....na laß mal stecken.....ich werde das auch ohne PIN finden.........bis Sonntag !!


----------



## xmichelx (15. Mai 2009)

Treffpunkt Sonntag, 8.30 Uhr 
HIER:



Klicken zum Vergrößern.


----------



## T-Brex (15. Mai 2009)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Sonntag, 8.30 Uhr
> HIER:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 163250
> ...


 


....bedankt....!!


----------



## T-Brex (15. Mai 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> 
> na das Wetter wird ja toll!
> Die sollten den "Schinderhannes" auf Samstag 1300 in Sayn verlegen, das ist immer Sonne!
> ...


 





......der Schinderhannes hat saynen Namen nicht umsonst....laß den mal da wo er ist....

aber vielleicht findet ja auch mal eine Veranstaltung um AYN in SAYN statt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (16. Mai 2009)

So ihr Leut.
Fahrradträger is ufem Audo !
Wenns moin ned schütt wie aus eimern sehen wir uns on the Road.
Bis dann!


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Mai 2009)

hayho,
dann werde ich dir morgen aus dem Starterfeld um 0830 zuwinken
Bin heute was neues gefahren. Schaut mal ins Album
einfach nur geil


----------



## !Ghostrider! (17. Mai 2009)

Na das war ja mal wieder ein erfolgreiche Sonntag! 
Klare Fall von " Außer Spesen nix gewesen!"
So sieht das aus wenn sich ein x9 Schaltwerk selbstzerstört!

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/0/2/1/2/_/large/DSC01298.kleinJPG.jpg

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/0/2/1/2/_/large/DSC01305klein3.JPG

Habe mir bei km 13 das Schaltwerk plus Auge so deformiert das ich um überhaupt weiter zu kommen aus Singelspeed umgebaut habe,
das sieht dann so aus. 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/0/2/1/2/_/large/DSC01297klkein2.JPG

Auslöser scheint das sich lösen oder der Verlust
der unteren Schaltrolle gewesen zu sein.

Na ja was soll's, war schön matschig und nicht ohne die Strecke.
Wer ist denn alles ins Ziel gekommen, denn außer mir ist auch noch der Jörg mit Doppelplattfuss vorzeitig ausgestiegen!


----------



## T-Brex (17. Mai 2009)

...Super Veranstaltung heute beim Schinderhannes-Superbike in Emmelshausen !!!

Super Strecke, Super Nudels, Topp Organisation !!!...ich buche gleich wieder fürs nächste Jahr..

Wir hatten 13 Gemsen gemeldet, 11 sind gestartet.

Mindestens 3 Totalausfälle nach Pannen....Ghostrider, Pitu und der Tschabarello hatte glaube ich auch technische Defekte....die Iron-Männer von der 100er Strecke sind ja noch unterwegs.....

Wir waren die Teilnehmerstärkste Truppe......auch bei den Ausfällen.......


Bin mal auf die Endergebnisse gespannt.....es war wirklich eine runde Sache...jederzeit wieder....und das Wetter hat auch gepaßt


----------



## maik_87 (17. Mai 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...Super Veranstaltung heute beim Schinderhannes-Superbike in Emmelshausen !!!
> 
> Super Strecke, Super Nudels, Topp Organisation !!!...ich buche gleich wieder fürs nächste Jahr..
> 
> ...



Nein waren wir nicht Stärkste Truppe 24 und tritt stärkste 13 :-D hätten es fast geschafft... Weil für die ersten 3 Gar es noch eine kleine Ehrung...!! 

Also ich wart 11 in meiner Alternklasse mit 5:38st. und einen 17,8 Schnitt...!! Hätt ich selbst nich gedacht. Die ersten 40 km bin ich in der Spitzengruppe mit gefahren und hab zeitweise die Truppe angeführt (sich selbst auf die Schulter klopfen). Also bei nächsten mal trainiere ich vorher und dann klappt das min. Top 10 :-D. Naja die GPS Daten sind morgen online... hab kein Bock mein Windoof Rechner an zumachen... Also in diesem sinne wünsche ich euch noch einen schönen Abend (geh jetz mit meiner Familie essen 

vlg.: maik


----------



## !Ghostrider! (17. Mai 2009)

Daumen hoch den Finishern.
Habe eben mal das Bike zerlegt, befundet und Neuteile geordert!
Schöne Sch...
Laufrad hat auch einen mit bekommen! 
Wer macht denn hier in der Ecke gute Nacharbeiten an gequälter Hardware?
Mir fällt da nur der Bernd aus Koblenz ein.


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Mai 2009)

hayho,
danke für die Büldas.
Erst mal Hut ab für das Orga-Team.Es gab eigentlich nix zu meckern.Die Streckenposten,Ausschilderung und die Verpflegung
Schade das von den BrexbachGemsen kayner mehr bei meiner Zieldurchfahrt zusehen war.TreuloseTomaten
Habe 6:10 gebraucht.Mein Tacho zeigte 93,4km und 2100hm an.
so, fertisch wie ein Lachsbrötchen.Am schlimmsten fand ich den Matsch.


----------



## T-Brex (17. Mai 2009)

....ich bin mit dem xmichelx ins Ziel gekommen.....ca. 2:45 h .....bei dem Matschboden war die Zeit OK.....beim nächsten Rennen werde ich mich aber weiter vorne aufstellen.....das hätte min. 15min gebracht....wegen des schwierigen Überholens am Anfang....


Hallo Müsli.....wie war deine Strecke ???.....gabs noch warme Nudeln im Ziel ????


----------



## Tschabarello (17. Mai 2009)

Goode,
dä Onkel Tschabarello es och schon da,on had seid däm noch winnijer Haar. Dat wor su geil,die Sträck, dä Dräck, dat Wäder,die Panne
un zum Schluß die TuS !  2 : 1
Ps:Sahs um13:30 im Klettergerüst-Stadion(Festung Oberwerth)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde_kerle (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo Gemsen,
ja das war eine tolle Veranstaltung, Wetter, Matsch und Orga. Zum Glück habe ich doch noch auf die Kurzstrecke umgemeldet. Das war lange genug. War da 23. ges. bzw. 4. bei den mittelalten Senioren. Von den Langstreckenfahrern (Ironman ist ein Titel, den man sich erarbeiten muss;-)) habe ich noch viele gesehen -Hut ab-.

Gruß vom Kühlturm


----------



## Focusine (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

auch ich habe es geschafft, ins Ziel zu kommen. War ganz schön platt. Aber es hat Spaß gemacht und wenns ne so matschig gewesen wäre, wäre die Strecke noch mal so schön gewesen....

@ Andi: Hätte ja gerne noch Deinen Zieleinlauf gesehen, aba wir mußten dann direkt fahren, weil Klaus doch gestern B-day hatte....

Und fürn Tosche müssen wir beim nächsten Mal einen Blasenkatheder legen, dann muß er nit so oft rennen 

Bis bald mal
Focusine


----------



## T-Brex (18. Mai 2009)

....ihr habt Recht ihr Strategen....es war die Aufregung.....*aber die hat sich gelohnt !!*......wenn ich nicht am Anfang hinter dem Pulk hertrödeln hätte müßen, dann........

...beim nächsten mal passiert mir das bei der Startaufstellung nicht....

hier mein Ergebnis womit ich unter den Umständen sehr zufrieden bin....



​​Kurzstrecke   38000 Meter Streckenlänge des Wettbewerbs
Emmelshausen, 17.05.2009
*5. Schinder(hannes)-MTB-Superbike Zeit: 2:45:05,0 *​ 
*48.in der Alterklasse Senioren Ü 40 *​ 
165.Gesamtplatz​





wie schon gesagt : Super Veranstaltung, Prädikat....empfehlenswert.....


----------



## Focusine (18. Mai 2009)

Tja Tosche,

mußte Dich im nächsten Jahr ganz nach vorne drängeln und so ne tolle Klingelingeling haben wie ich jetzt habe. Großzügige Gabe vom Müsli - Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal dafür....

Und ich war nur einmal für kleine Mädchen vor dem Start. Alles andere hab ich wohl rausgeschwitzt .....

Ach, am 6.6. können wir leider nicht. Da müssen wir auch ne familiäre Veranstaltung.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (19. Mai 2009)

hallo Gemsen,

am Himmelfahrtstag fährt die Gruppe Mtb-Rengsdorf bei der Veranstaltung des Turnverein Rengsdorf eine schöne 50km Runde durch den Westerwald.
Eigentlich eine Wander- und Laufveranstaltung, aber als langjähriger Organisator führe ich seit Jahren problemlos auch Biker mit in diese Veranstaltung. Einen Haken hat die Sache: Start ist schon um 7,30 Uhr ab dem Freibad in Rengsdorf. Es erwartet euch ein toller Morgen und ein oftmals "feuchter" Abschluss im Freibad. Verpflegung in allerlei Formen gibt es unterwegs und im Zielbereich. Gäste sind herzlich willkommen.

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## pitu68 (20. Mai 2009)

moin moin,

so leuts....nachdem ich jetzt die unzuverlässigen schläuche vom sonntag geflickt habe, bin ich auch wieder einsatzbereit 

war ne klasse veranstaltung, leider hab ich nur 18 km fahren können, und das mit den reifen werd ich mir für die nächste veranstaltung merken....waren doch was rutschig.

torsten...heute abend ne runde unterwegs ? würde mich anschliessen so ab 16.30 uhr ??

wünsche allseits nen schönen arbeitsintensiven tach und dann nen schönes langes wochenende

gruss

jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (20. Mai 2009)

okiedokie....aber bitte 1620 h bei mir sayn.....wir fahren dann nach B´dorf mit den Biketramps ne kleine Runde.....

....wenn noch jemand Lust hat.....1620 h bei mir sayn.....


----------



## T-Brex (20. Mai 2009)

...der Pitu und ich waren heute zu *neunt* unterwegs !!....schöne Feierabendrunde !!!....den _*Biketramps*_ sei dank....


und am Samstag gilts wieder !!!



um *AYN *in *SAYN**......*bitte recht zahlraych erschayn.....


gibts Tourwünsche ??...Vorschläge werden gerne angenommen....

Was ist aygentlich aus dem Twiessel T-Ray geworden....??...lebt der noch ..??.....und all die anderen Fußkranken und Simulanten.........die beste Medizin ist Bewegung Bewegung Bewegung....


----------



## flyfisher (21. Mai 2009)

Moin "Väter"!

Nachdem der Arzt gesagt hat: "Radfahren ist ok", habe ich gestern auf möglichst glatten Wald- und Wiesenautobahnen mit Manschette fast 40km probiert - und es ging ziemlich gut!)

Die Carbongabel fürs grüne ist auch unterwegs und ein netter Alubashguard als 42er-Ersatz auch.
Es geht also wieder aufwärts!
Vielleicht bin ich ja bald wieder mal dabay.

Ändy: Wo bekommst Du die Geax Reifen her? (Kalle?) Gibts da auch 29er?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## T-Brex (21. Mai 2009)

......wenn nichts anderes angefragt wird, könnten wir auch ne Greenhorn und Winterschläfer Runde aufn Köppel fahren....da kann der Fidel Joe und der Flyfisher auch mitkommen...lockere Fahrt....und Neulinge die Erstmals den Köppel (Jaymano)  "bezwingen" wollen....meldet euch....faules Pack.....


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Mai 2009)

hayho,
bei mir steht noch nicht fest ob ich nach Sayn komme.
Da am darauffolgenden WE das 24h Rennen am Herthasee ist,wollte ich eigentlich an diesem WE noch viele km *ROLLEN*.
Ich werde mir das dann mal überlegen und am Samstagmorgen entscheiden.


----------



## T-Brex (21. Mai 2009)

....Hi SÄndy.....alter "MarathonMän"........Respekt......

wäre schön wenn du am Samstag kommst, und wenn wir ne 
Galama Köppel Tour machen, dann kannst du doch auch soft "rollen"....

.....ich würde mich freuen mit dem Marathon SÄndy eine klayne Runde drehen zu dürfen....


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Mai 2009)

schau ma mal
ich hätte mit An un Heimfahrt von Sayn ja auch schon einiges an km zusammen.Und die Rakete haste auch noch nicht in echt gesehen.
Wie gesagt,entscheide ich am Samstagmorgen.


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Mai 2009)

hay Butcher,
dich kann man doch nicht vergessen.

Ist das ein Spielzeug was morgen früh mim Hacken am Haken hangt?


----------



## xmichelx (22. Mai 2009)

Jungs, habt ihr schon gesehen, die Bilder vom Schinderhannes sind online.

Grüße,
Michel


----------



## T-Brex (22. Mai 2009)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Jungs, habt ihr schon gesehen, die Bilder vom Schinderhannes sind online.
> 
> Grüße,
> Michel


 



....bist du morgen dabbay ???.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunus biker (22. Mai 2009)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Jungs, habt ihr schon gesehen, die Bilder vom Schinderhannes sind online.
> 
> Grüße,
> Michel



Hi

Gehn bei dir alle Bilder auf ?

Bei mir gehen nicht alles ,zeigt dann Seite nicht gefunden.

Zeigt an  :  Error 404 No Found Die angegebene Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden

Gruß Uwe


----------



## taunus biker (22. Mai 2009)

@Müslibrenner

Haste schon das Video von den Powermädels gesehen ,da bist de auch drauf.

Das Video ist von Jokomen

Uwe


----------



## paddiee (23. Mai 2009)

bin morgen mit nem kumpel dabbay..

nicht wundern... ich lebe noch


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Mai 2009)

ich bin heut auch dabbay um ayn in Sayn sayn.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (23. Mai 2009)

Sorry ich muss heut passen! 
Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (23. Mai 2009)

Tach,
habt ihr noch ayn Abschleppsayl für'n Dicken Bambini ??? Hab mayn Wagen voll geladen... und würd so ne Galama-Köppel-Ausflugstour nochmal gern mitfahr'n .

Gruß Olli


----------



## T-Brex (23. Mai 2009)

....na das wird ja ne richtig super Truppe heute !!...freue mich, bis glaych....


----------



## T-Brex (23. Mai 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Kleine Infoaktualisierung bringe wohl den ein oder anderen noch mit.
> Bitte evt. 5 min warten.
> Bis gleich Hangi


----------



## T-Brex (23. Mai 2009)

Das dreckige Dutzend ist wohlbehalten zurück.

Bei Kaiserwetter ein klaynes aber faynes Köppel-Toürchen !!

Der Flowbing Florian hat sich nahtlos ayngefügt 

und der Holger hat sich bei der Jungfernfahrt mit saynem Aysenschwayn tapfer bis Grenzau durchgeschlagen 

Hat riesen Spaß gemacht !!....super 12 Mann Truppe....und Zecken hatte ich auch kayne


*nächsten Samstag kann ich layder nicht. Dafür dann aber am 06.06.09 bei Schorschi und Tom ab Mayen für die Hammer Elztaltour...Singletrailmassaker....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (23. Mai 2009)

ich wußte gar nit das ich von hinten genauso gut aussehe. Wirklich ein toller Körper.Muß ich schon naydlos anerkennen.
Ich war dann auch um 1840 zuhause.Im Gegensatz zu euch Wayschayer hatte ich  dann 111 km und 1600hm.


----------



## T-Brex (23. Mai 2009)

Bülda vom Tom und Viktor habe ich weitergeleitet na die kplt. Gemaynde....sind ayn paar sehr sehr schöne dabbay.....aber nicht nur das Heck vom SÄndy.....


----------



## flowbing (23. Mai 2009)

hay!
hat mir heute echt spaß gemacht !^^

nach ner currywurst mit pommes rot/wayß war ich auch wieder munter 

könnte ich die bilder evtl. auch geschickt bekommen? [email protected] ist mayne emayl adresse


----------



## pitu68 (24. Mai 2009)

moin moin leuts,

klasse tour, klasse wetter und klasse bilder 

hab am montag noch frei....jemand lust auf ne kleine tour tagsüber...das wetter muss man doch einfach nutzen

j.


----------



## T-Brex (24. Mai 2009)

pitu68 schrieb:


> moin moin leuts,
> 
> klasse tour, klasse wetter und klasse bilder
> 
> ...


 
....Montag Vormittag gegen 0930 h für 2 h ??.....


----------



## Dicke Wade (24. Mai 2009)

@elztal: leider können einige von uns an diesem tag nicht. (wollis,rouwhino,dicke wade,mr right)der rest wird sich dann melden. trotzdem schon einmal viel spaß.
Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitu68 (24. Mai 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....Montag Vormittag gegen 0930 h für 2 h ??.....



10.00 uhr wär mir lieber....will mal was länger schlafen


----------



## T-Brex (24. Mai 2009)

pitu68 schrieb:


> 10.00 uhr wär mir lieber....will mal was länger schlafen


 
ok...1000 h bei mir....aber z.z........


----------



## maik_87 (24. Mai 2009)

Hey.., hab morgen auch nur Früh dienst... Wollte eigentlich ne Lachersee tour machen also etwas länger..... Wenn jemand lust hat.... Weil 2 Stunden sinn bissel zu wenig für mic will moje den Frauenfreientag mal nutzen.. :-D


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. Mai 2009)

Hui Wäller,

auch von mir nochmals schönen Dank für's "mitschlayfen". Auf euch kann man sich doch verlassen.

Das schöne ist wirklich beim hinterherfahren, immer solch schöne Rückansichten zu genießen. Das sind Ziele.
Bitte nochmals kurz um die genauen Zaytangaben zur Elztour. Ich muß morgens noch mit maynen Zwergen zu nem Turnier nach Feldkirchen. Wollte aber aygentlich auch mit. Dafür muß ich nochmal die genauen Start und Treffpunktzayten haben. Poison find ich... da war ich vor kurzem noch ... hier das Ergebnis


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. Mai 2009)

@Hangi
Da muß wahrschaynlich ganz schön fliegen lassen. Na schaun ma mal

Überigens danke schön. Bin zwar noch nicht ganz fertig aber fährt sich bei der ersten Probefahrt schon nicht schlecht. Für selber zusammengebaut bin ich ganz zufrieden. Und mit der finanziellen Seite ist dann auch mayne bessere Hälfte noch gerade so zufrieden.

Schöne Bülda gemacht

@Müsli
Du bist doch immer wieder mayn FELS in der Brandung... Gut das ich mich im Bach nicht an dem Fels gestoßen hab. Sonst lagen wir wohl bayde  UM !!!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. Mai 2009)

@Paddie
Stichwort Deckel... Guck mal nach deinen Nachrichten

@Hangi
14:00 Uhr... Knutschen könnt ich DICH. Aber das lassen wir besser die vom anderen Geschlecht machen, gell.
Übrigens war's vor dem neuen bike bis zum rohrstock gar nicht mehr weit...


----------



## maik_87 (24. Mai 2009)

Jaaaa..., coool.... können von mir aus och ein zway Stunden früher fahren..... Hmm..., wo trifft man sich denn am besten?? Kenn mich nich so gut da aus.... Sach mal was.... Und wie komm ich von Nauort am bsten da hin mit dem Bike... Erst neuwied und dann über die Brücke... oder is da irgendwo noch ne Fähre...?? Und die tour die de vorschlägt wollt ich och faren hab ich mir als gpx datei runter geladen... Wie lang is denn deine??....


----------



## T-Brex (25. Mai 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Jaaaa..., coool.... ... Wie lang is denn deine??....


 

....Na Maik, bist du am 06.Juni im Elztal dabbay ???....dann bitte 1300 h bei mir sayn wegen Transfer zu Poison in Mayen......


----------



## maik_87 (25. Mai 2009)

@ T-Brex:

sehr sehr gern würd ich mit kommen, da ich ja schon leider sehr lang nich mehr bei euch mit gefahren bin. Das Wochenende hab ich zumindest frei nur muss noch mein Frauchen mit spielen....  Aber ich sach auf jeden fall noch mal bescheid!!


----------



## Focusine (25. Mai 2009)

Layder können wir nicht dabay sayn, weil die Schwiegeräldern Güldene Hochzeit haben und am 06.06. bereits mittags mit Feiern beginnen.... So ein Ärger...


Wünsch Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour und bin gespannt auf schöne Bildchen....

Focusine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (25. Mai 2009)

Ja..., bin auch heile und trocken (zumindest von oben) angekomm. Jaaa...., war wirklich ne richtig geniale tour --> kann man nur weiter empfehlen !!
Nur nächste mal spare ich mir die 50km anfahrt (Hinfahrt + Arbeitsfahrt) dann hab ich och mehr power für die eigentliche tour!!

Also leider hab ich die 130km nich knacken können aber dafür 125km, 2200hm,6st fahrzeit.... = so genießt man den feier abend  & nu bin ich fertig....... 
Und was hab ihr heut so gemacht?? 

@ Hangschieber:

Ich werde die gpx daten bearbeiten und dir zu senden weil ich hab kein plan wie ich die in google earth rein bekomm aber kannst mir gern ein crashkurs geben... 

PS.: paar bilder folgen noch.....


----------



## maik_87 (25. Mai 2009)

Aber bei der nächsten tour in der selben region bitte ich um mehr service!! Weil mir tun immer noch die beine weh von den Brennesseln.....


----------



## Focusine (25. Mai 2009)

@Focusine nicht  ich kann dir/euch ja im August oder September eine exklusive Hangschieber Focusineelzbachtaltour planen und anbieten. 



@Hangi: Das ist ja ne tolle Idee!!!!  
            Da müssen wir dann nochmal drüber reden....


Focusine


----------



## T-Brex (27. Mai 2009)

Wunderbar.....Montag mit Pitu, heute mit den Biketramps jeweils knapp 40 km bei bestem MTB Wetter.....so fühlt sich Urlaub an...Pfingst-Samstag kann ich layder nicht.......


Aber am *Samstag* *06.Juni um 1400 h in Mayen* bei Poison/Chaka Treffpunkt für die *ultimative Eltztal Singletrail-Massaker-Tour*.....mit Hangschieber und Schorsch als 
Führer.....da muß man dabbay sayn ....


----------



## T-Brex (28. Mai 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey SuperÄndy
> 
> Irgendwelche Cateringwünsche?
> Kanns aber leider noch nicht Versprechen!
> ...


 


.....die Mettbrötchen waren besonders legga !!!....und hintendrauf noch ein Stückchen legga Flayschwurst mit Senf......das wäre was........oder SÄndy??


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Mai 2009)

> Hey SuperÄndy
> 
> Irgendwelche Cateringwünsche?
> Kanns aber leider noch nicht Versprechen!
> ...





T-Brex schrieb:


> .....die Mettbrötchen waren besonders legga !!!....und hintendrauf noch ein Stückchen legga Flayschwurst mit Senf......das wäre was........oder SÄndy??



Flayschwurscht und das Mätt aber nur vom glücklichen und freilaufenden Powerbarschwayn!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ansonsten Schonkost. Würde mich auf jegliche  Anfeuerung freuen.

Wie siehts mit Maik aus? Kommste auch mal zum schnuppern?


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Mai 2009)

war das nicht Makrolon?


----------



## flowbing (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wollte nur mal fragen, ob diesen Samstag wieder eine Tour stattfindet? 
start in sayn um ayn ?

samstag den 06.06. kann ich leider nicht. bin schon für die mannschaftstour in köln verplant... ein single-trail-massaker lasse ich mir nur ungern entgehen 

mfg flo


----------



## maik_87 (29. Mai 2009)

Jaaaaaa..., eigentlich hatte ich ja morgen vor mal wieder vorbei zu kommen!! Aber meine Eltern benötigen meine Hilfe beim Hausumbau --> daher kann ich leider nicht!! Und nächsten Samstag muss ich mal gucken was sich machen lässt denn eigentlich hab ich den ganzen Tach Dienst aber vieleicht lässt sich was tauschen (ich hoffe es)!!!!!

Also ich wünsche euch viel viel spaß.... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitu68 (29. Mai 2009)

moin moin leuts,

also ich wollte schon morgen ne runde mit dem radl fahren.

wer hat denn noch lust um ayn in sayn ?


----------



## !Ghostrider! (30. Mai 2009)

Jo ich hab auch Zeit, und wollt vorbay kommen!


----------



## !Ghostrider! (30. Mai 2009)

wasn los keiner zeit bei dem wetter?
also ich bin aufm weg beis gleich!


----------



## flowbing (30. Mai 2009)

ich hätte heute auch lust gehabt -.- war aber layder verhindert...

naja nächste mal wieder


----------



## Focusine (31. Mai 2009)

@Müsli: Welche böse Hexe hat denn auf Dich geschossen... 
            Wünsche gute Besserung...

Focusine


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2009)

Hayho,
bin auch schon wieder vom Herthasee zurück. Team Mertens / Zwölfender haben bei den Einzelstarter die Plätze 1,7,8,10,11,12,14 belegt.Ich glaube so war es.
Ich wurde 8. mit 49 Runden d.h. irgendwas um 250km und 6000 hm.Ich muß den HAC aber noch auslesen .Und das alles ohne das mir so schmackhaft gemachte Mätt.Aber das Snickers hat mir mindestens über 2 Runden geholfen.Danke.
Der 1. hat 74 Runden gedreht.
Es war eine mörderische Strecke.Bin dann gestern abend auch aufs Fully umgestiegen.So konnte man wenigsten an manchen bergab bzw. flachen Abschnitten in die Pedale treten.
Ich habe ca. 14 l Vittel,unzählige Gels,Riegel,Bananen,Nußecken,1 Snickers und 6Portionen Nudeln bzw Ravioli verbraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2009)

müslibrenner schrieb:


> räääschpäggt!
> 
> ... Und hier und da betimmt son kleinen mittelchen... Oder?



nein !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2009)

es waren genau 251 km und 55o5 hm lt. Hac
es tut auch alles weh.A......,Knie,Nacken,Oberarme,Handgelenke,Rücken.
Hoffentlich reicht der Pfingstmontag zur Regeneration.
Ich habe übrigens Balu und schnellejugend am Herthasee getroffen.



bin dann mal inne haya
gn8


----------



## Uplooser (1. Juni 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> es waren genau 251 km und 55o5 hm lt. Hac
> es tut auch alles weh.A......,Knie,Nacken,Oberarme,Handgelenke,Rücken.
> Hoffentlich reicht der Pfingstmontag zur Regeneration.
> Ich habe übrigens Balu und schnellejugend am Herthasee getroffen.
> ...




Also Euch hab ich ja echt bewundert. 
In den ersten Runden dachte ich, ihr hättet das mit dem Team falsch verstanden und wäret als Team alle zusammen los, dann hab ich kapier, daß ihr Einzelfahrer seid.
Berghoch bin ich immer an euch vorbei, runter ihr wieder an mir( ich hatte Free Tibet an).
Chapeau!!!!


----------



## ww-ck (1. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> ZURÜCK!
> Leider mußten wir das Ründchen an Burg Pyrmont wegen der Fuß und Stockterroristen abbrechen ich habe aber (siehe Bild unten) die Daten von meiner letzten Tour mit der von Heute verbunden! Die DICKE rosa Linie war unsere Abkürzung dieser Weg ist bis zum Auto 48km lang der andere mit Lüge auf den Lippen 60km. Aber wir fahren natürlich die Lange Route.
> 
> Für die 48er haben wir 3Std 20min mit Pausen benötigt also weniger Pausen bei der Langen und wir sind um 19Uhr an den Autos. Hauptrast bei dieser Variante bei Kilometer 30!!!
> ...








Hallo Tom,

ich habe von Tosche die Daten für die Elztaltour bekommen. Die eine Tour geht von Nickenich nach Monreal. Die zweite Tour beginnt südlicher und führt direkt nach Monreal. Das Bild oben zeigt allerdings eine Runde. Welche Tour soll ich für Samstag laden, oder gibt es noch andere Daten?

Freue mich schon auf die Singletrailtour.

Bis Samstag.

@Müslibrenner - alles Gute und gute Besserung.

Grüße Christian


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Juni 2009)

danke für die Pics
ich werde auch noch einige bei mir einstellen

am Samstag werde ich aber nicht mit ins Elztal kommen.

@müsli
hättest am Herthasee mitfahren sollen,dann wären dayne Rückenschmerzen 
wieder weg.
Gute Besserung,ich kann dich mitfühlen


----------



## Dicker Bambini (2. Juni 2009)

@Müsli
Neeeeeeeeee...
mit Worten lässt sich ayne solche filmische Glanzlaystung gar nicht beschrayben.
Müsli... wat ne show.

@hangi
mein Arbeitskol. wohnt in Kehrig. Unterhalb kommen wir doch da auch vorbay, richtig. Unten im Tal rtg. Düngenheim, oder. Der hat schon Bammel ich dät mol maynen Kopf bei im zu Hause raynstrecken. Aber so wie sich das ganze bay  Dir liest bleib ich als Bremsklotz bald besser dahaym.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (2. Juni 2009)

hi Viktor,

klasse Vid. So was drehn wir ma in Hinatux.......

Klaus


----------



## Balu. (2. Juni 2009)

Unter so ein Video gehört aber ein wenig Männermusik


----------



## Sunny77 (3. Juni 2009)

feines Video .... Grüsse aus der Nachbarschaft (Ransbach-Baumbach) Wo ich im übrigen auch ein paar MTB Verrückte suche ...


----------



## Focusine (3. Juni 2009)

Hey Müsli,

dat is aba ayn tolles Video.... Dat will ich auch haben.... 
- Nur das letzte Bildchen ... ich wayß net....  

Ich wünsch Euch ganz viel Spaß am Samstag und werde bei der Goldenen Hochzeit und Unmengen von Essen an Euch denken.... 

Bis spätestens in Rhens...

Focusine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunny77 (3. Juni 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Dann lass dich doch mal sehen in Sayn, Samstags um ayn, und du bist nicht mehr so allayn..
> 
> ...



Werde ich tun ...
Erst mal en Fully Bike kaufen die Tage.


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juni 2009)

...hier war ja die Hölle los....aber wenn ihr alle so viel schraybt, dann hattet ihr ja gar kayne Zayt zum Biken !!....

ich habe 220 km in der Hayde geschrubbt. 

Das Müsli-Video ist supi....nur mit der Lala hat der Balu recht...so ein richtiges Punk oder Heavy-Brett wäre da nicht schlecht.....sowas...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kRtTtpG8Ls"]YouTube - Danzig - Dirty Black Summer[/ame] oder ....[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJFWirQ3ks"]YouTube - Fugazi -  Waiting Room[/ame] oder
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0tzZ__Z5Qw&feature=related"]YouTube - Minor Threat - Guilty of Being White[/ame]
....oder...was aus deutschen Landen.....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRbXHxaK75k"]YouTube - 4LYN - Hello (For You I'm Dying)[/ame]
.....

Freue mich schon auf *Samstag !! *
*um* *zway in Mayn **beim Poison sayn...*

Und für alle Rhens-Starter.....noch voranmelden, dann gehts Sonntags vor Ort schneller....

http://www.mtb-rhens.de/

neun Gemsen sind schon gemeldet.... 

http://www.mtb-rhens.de/?page_id=73&sort=team&direc=DESC


----------



## wilde_kerle (3. Juni 2009)

Moin, Moin,

@SAndy super Laystung am Herthasee !!

Layder kann ich Samstag nicht dabbay sayn. Bin da Beim MiMa zugange.

Viele Grüße vom Kühlturm


----------



## flowbing (3. Juni 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hayho,
> bin auch schon wieder vom Herthasee zurück. Team Mertens / Zwölfender haben bei den Einzelstarter die Plätze 1,7,8,10,11,12,14 belegt.Ich glaube so war es.
> Ich wurde 8. mit 49 Runden d.h. irgendwas um 250km und 6000 hm.Ich muß den HAC aber noch auslesen .Und das alles ohne das mir so schmackhaft gemachte Mätt.Aber das Snickers hat mir mindestens über 2 Runden geholfen.Danke.
> Der 1. hat 74 Runden gedreht.
> ...



der helle wahnsinn, hut ab ... krass  da muss ich noch viel trainieren, bis ich mal so wayt fahren kann^^ derzayt bin ich ja schon froh, wenn ich bei ayner samstäglichen erholungstour von euch mithalten kann


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juni 2009)

...samstägliche Erholungstour ist gut.......vielleicht für den SÄndy, aber für den Rest ist der Samstag schon das volle Programm !.....da brauchste nicht mehr zu trainieren, nur noch regelmäßig erschaynen, ein Driggo bestellen und fröhlich sayn.....


----------



## BurgFräulein (4. Juni 2009)

Mich gibts auch noch....

...welches Genre soll das "Filmchen" denn sayn....Liebesfilm...???

....für so nen Schmutz bin ich *layder* nicht zu haben !!

Sind denn da überhaupt Damen dabbay.....oder macht ihr das unter euresglaychen aus ????


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. Juni 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin Leutz, insbesonder die Webmaster unter den Brexen!
> 
> Eine Vorversion des  BreX-Gems-Trailer ist auf You-tube, allerdings in einer minderen Qualität.
> 
> ...




Ich habe den Video-Trailer eben auf unserer HP verlinkt. Guckst Du.
Bike On
JAYmano


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juni 2009)

@Jaymano: supi .....bedankt Webmaster....

@All: hat jemand einen Vorschlag für Treffpunkt und Zeit in Rhens nächsten Sonntag ??....schön mit google-earth Anfahrtskizze im Zielgebiet....???....so wie zuletzt für den Schinderhannes ????

Nebenbay sind dann heute alle Driggos ausgeliefert, bzw. abgeholt. Der Flyfisher wird demnäxt auch mal wieder dabbay sayn...!!

Ansonsten morgen *um zway in Mayn sayn*.....obs stürmt oder schnayt !!!!.....da simma dabbay....


----------



## pitu68 (5. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @T-Brex Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!
> Was Rock am Ring wettertechnisch bedeutet ist bekannt!?!
> 
> Auch von mir nochmal der Aufruf:
> ...



servus leuts,

werde versuchen morschen dabay zu sayn....hauptsach das wetter hält 

hangi, kannse mir mal ne strasse geben, dann find ichs mit dem navi leichter...thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (5. Juni 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ways doch kayner wem das Driggo gehört!
> 
> was steht da drauf? " www. bre...msen.de ?
> 
> Insayderwissen!



Na klar, wayß kaum ayner, wem dat Driggo is.... ;-)))


----------



## !Ghostrider! (6. Juni 2009)

ne ne was macht ihr denn alle schon hier?
ich werd sehn das ich heut auch mit dabay bin.
also bis später.


----------



## flyfisher (6. Juni 2009)

Vergesst die Schwimmflügel und Flossen nicht...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (6. Juni 2009)

WER HAT DIESES SCH... WETTER BESTELLT ??? 

@hangi
nach daynen Worten letzte Woche ist bei diesen Voraussetzungen ein Start nicht wirklich sinnig ! Is doch mist!

Was tun sprach Zeus....?


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo Gemaynde....

der Hangi maynte wenns die ganze Woche regnet....

da es seit über einer Woche trocken war, nimmt der Boden diese klayne Pfütze dankbar auf und saugt das bisschen weg wie nix !!

Außerdem habe ich eben eine verläßliche Wettervorhersage bekommen:

*Samstags um ayn tut de Sonne imma schayn in Sayn, und wenn man nicht bikt um ayn in Sayn, dann tut de Sonne imma schayn in Mayn um zway !!*

Also mein Bike ist nicht aus Zucker, im Wald merkt man das bisschen Naß sowieso nicht !!!.....Wer jetzt zuhause blaybt wirds heute Nachmittag/Abend bereuen. Wir werden eine schöne Tour fahren. Die richtige Klamotte vorausgesetzt wird das Wetter auch gut sayn  wie imma !!....Die Erfahrung haben wir bislang imma gemacht !!!!!!!!....oder ?????

Ich bin zu 100 % um zway abfahrberayt in Mayn


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @Hangi:
> 
> 
> Ist das Elztal aygentlich überdacht?
> ...


 

Ja ! mit Laub !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> ...viele Stellen sind verbreitert worden. Aber diesmal nicht von mir. .............


 

.....ist etwa der SÄndy da mit saynem neuen Bike mit hinten Zwillingsrayfen durchgemacht ????.....


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2009)

Also bitteschön an alle Ladyboys:

stellt euch nicht so mädchenhaft an !!!

wir rechnen mit eurem erschayn um zway in Mayn.....


----------



## BurgFräulein (6. Juni 2009)

...also da bin ich gespannt wer heute absagt.....ich werde auf jeden Fall mit dabbay sayn


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juni 2009)

hayho,
also ich an eurer Stelle ,würde mir heute das Elztal nicht entgehen lassen
Mit Spoiler vorn und hinten und ne dünne Regejacke sowie Regenüberschuhe und ab geht die Post.Im Wald ist das bisschen Regen kaum zu bemerken.
Und wie hangi schon meint: Wann wird es das Elztal ohne Wanderer geben?
Alleine die Vorbereitungen die der hangi da schon gemacht hat,ist die Tour schon wert.
Ich habe die Wege extra verbreitert,damit auch das tbrex Ungeheuer passt.
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich euch viel Spaß. 

Ich muß heute layder über den Asphalt surfen.
In 3 Wochen sind die 20h von "Rund um Fell/Trier".Rundkurs mit 17km und 400hm.


----------



## BurgFräulein (6. Juni 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hayho,
> 
> 
> Ich muß heute layder über den Asphalt surfen.
> In 3 Wochen sind die 20h von "Rund um Fell/Trier".Rundkurs mit 17km und 400hm.




...und nächsten Sonntag kannste dich noch als Gemse in Rhens anmelden !!


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juni 2009)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> ...und nächsten Sonntag kannste dich noch als Gemse in Rhens anmelden !!



fährst du denn da auch mit?
Wir 2 bayde? Die 75er Runde.?
Ich melde mich aber erst vor Ort an.


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juni 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Mayne Fam. hält mich für bekloppt!
> mb



obwohl ich nicht zu dayner Family gehöre!


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Also, ich werd um 1200 mayne Entscheidung* kundtun.
> Alternative wäre noch "Rock am Ring"
> 
> Mayne Fam. hält mich für bekloppt!
> mb


 
...um zwölf wird die Entschaydung viellaycht nicht die richtige sayn....denn um ayn...und heute um zway tut die Sonne imma schayn, auch wenn sie es um zwölf noch nicht tut........aber heute um zway....


----------



## flyfisher (6. Juni 2009)

Nee, fahrt mal da hin. 
Das wird bestimmt wieder gut - wie (fast) immer. 
Das Glück/Wetter ist doch mit Euch "Tüchtigen".

Ich wäre ja gerne auch dabbay, habe aber heute Nachmittag Kinderdienst, weil mein Mädel für heute Nachmittag einen "Erste Hilfe" Kurs in Frankfurt im Dienstplan hat....

Viel Spaß!!!

p.s.: Habe mal ein Foto vom 29er anghängt. (Die Variostütze ist inzwischen am Schwarzen)
Bin bisher mit der Carbongabel (http://www.carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=2&c=43&p=197&) auch sehr zufrieden.
Von der Firma habe ich noch einen 10% Gutschein, falls jemand Interesse hat...


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2009)

...klar....aber da dürfen nur die taylnehmen, die auch heute gefahren sind.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Guck mal Wädda in Mayen!
> 
> Bäderhaus in Bad Kreuznach wäre auch ne Alternative!
> 
> ...


 

......gaaaaaaanz ruhig......um zway wirds gut !!!!!....du wirst sehn...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (6. Juni 2009)

Jungs ... die Westerwaldmafia hat soeben entschaydet, das wir aufgrund unserer nächstwöchigen 4 tagesTour am Schliersee/ Todtnau eine evtl. Erkrankung durch die vorherschenden Wetterverhältnisse heute mal nicht riskieren werden  
@tosche 
kannst nich sagen wir wären wetterscheu... ich erinnere an mayne erste Gemsentour .

@hangi
die heutige nichtteilnahme an diesem außergewöhnlich tollen MTB-Evtent hat rayn was mit unserer bevorstehenden Bike-rayse nächste Woche zu tun. Unser Respekt gilt Dir aufgrund der tollen vorbereitung und sicherlich auch super durchführung.

@müsli
wie siehts bei Dir aus???

SUPI TOUR JUNGS... nur die hatten komme in de gatte 

Gruß
Olli und Christian


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2009)

...so.... habe gerade mein Bike verladen....ich bin froh das es jetzt etwas kräftiger gießt, das ist imma so kurz bevor es aufhört und was unten ist, ist unten !!......das kommt nachher nicht mehr....ich denke der Bambini und der ww-ck machen da aynen schwerwiegenden Fehler....und bei der Entjungferungstour saynerzayt war das Wetter wirklich schlecht....dagegen ist heute fast "Hitzefray"......


----------



## Sunny77 (6. Juni 2009)

wünsche euch allen viel Spaß


----------



## flyfisher (6. Juni 2009)

Na hattet Ihr die Taucherbrillen auf?


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2009)

...na das war ein Wetterchen heute

Tolle Tour die der Hangi geführt hat !! 5 unerschrockene Gemsen haben den Elementen getrotzt....

Vielen Dank an die Frau Hangschieber für das super Catering !!!!!! Spitzenservice !!!!

Der Lutz hatte heute seine Jungfernfahrt ! Hat prima gepaßt....hoffentlich tut die Schulter nicht mehr weh....bist jederzeit wieder willkommen !


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juni 2009)

dann hat ja keiner einen Beweis dafür das ihr wirklich gesurft sayd.
In welchem Cafe habt ihr denn den ganzen Nachmittag gesteckt?
Ich bin heute trocken geblieben,da ich gekniffen habe.


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> .........Der Einschlag in den Baum war schon richtig häftyg. Hat richtig geknackt.


 

.....das war der Baum der geknackt hat, der Lutz hat eine Metallplatte im Schulterblatt.....zur Verstärkung eben für solche Fälle.....


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Huhu
> Frisch geduscht und abgespritzt


 

@SÄndy: ....wieso Cafe ??....hat du nicht gelesen was der Hangschieber geschrieben hat ??....nicht Cafe.....*CLUB !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juni 2009)

ok,aber wie hat hangi das mit dem Catering or...ganisiert?


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juni 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> @SÄndy: ....wieso Cafe ??....hat du nicht gelesen was der Hangschieber geschrieben hat ??....nicht Cafe.....*CLUB !!!*



ok,aber wie hat hangi das mit dem Catering or...ganisiert? 

Boooaaa hangi,
sind die Bäume in deinem Garten schnell gewachsen.Ich habe die so groß gar nicht in Erinnerung.


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juni 2009)

habe da heut noch was gefunden


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen und wir haben Indianer gesehen D


 
....also die hab ich nicht gesehen.....da hattest du doch ne andere Mischung in daynen Space-Keksen.....
GN8


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juni 2009)

...zum Glück nicht....du hattest bestimmt einen ganz starken....igittigittbapfui....da waren mir die Halluzinationen vom Hangi ja fast noch lieber....die hatten wenigstens keine Pocken und keine Filtertütentitten.........nächstens isst du bitte nicht mehr alle Pilze die du im Wald findest....manche machen echt krank.....


----------



## flyfisher (7. Juni 2009)

Und jetzt mal wieder ein anderes Thema...

Vorhin ist es mir, nach Austausch des etwas hirnrissigen Lenkers am Kinder Bikel gegen einen kurzgesägten ehemaligen von mir, gelungen einen neuen Biker begrüßen zu dürfen!
Vom Laufrad auf Rad ohne die blöden Stützräder.
Den ersten Kilometer seines Lebens hat er fast hinter sich...
Schon toll bei sowas dabay zu sayn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (7. Juni 2009)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal wieder ein anderes Thema...
> 
> Vorhin ist es mir, nach Austausch des etwas hirnrissigen Lenkers am Kinder Bikel gegen einen kurzgesägten ehemaligen von mir, gelungen einen neuen Biker begrüßen zu dürfen!
> Vom Laufrad auf Rad ohne die blöden Stützräder.
> ...



Na dann mal viele Grüße an meinen Freund.Die Haltung aufm Bike kann sich echt sehen lassen.Ich glaube da wird was draus.Hast du den Kalle schon angerufen und ein Rotwild bestelt für den kleinen?


----------



## flyfisher (7. Juni 2009)

Mein Großer hat vor ein paar Jahren auch was brauchbares bekommen:
Hardtail mit Marzocchi (eher Dirtjumper) mit Louise FR, XT 1X9 mit Kettenführung... Heavy duty eben.
Inzwischen darf ich trotzdem daran dauernd reparieren, wenn ich ihn denn mal sehe.
Irgendwann kommt der auch mal mit zu Euch.
Die große Tochter hats eher mit Pferden.

Für den Kleinen habe ich nun das im Auge:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/190174/cat/57/date/1244153291
Darüber muss ich allerdings noch etwas schlafen.

Bin allerdings doch eher ein Verfechter des Hardtails, ausser wir ziehen irgendwann in Richtung Alpen...


----------



## ww-ck (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo flyfisher,

so sieht kann es in ein paar Jahren aussehen. Dann wird es erst richtig spannend.


----------



## maik_87 (7. Juni 2009)

Oh man..., hab vorhin ohne etwas böses zu ahnen mein Bike mal sauber gemacht und geölt... Und dabei hab ich folgendes festgestellt....

1. Ist ein "Zahn" aus em Rohloffritzel raus gebrochen. Und dabei sieht es noch nicht mal sehr abgenutzt aus.....

2. Vermute ich einen kleinen riss am Hinterbau.... (soviel zum Thema Carbon)


= ich werde nie mehr mein Bike sauber machen und ölen...., damit ich nie mehr sowas sehen muss... :-D


----------



## flyfisher (7. Juni 2009)

@ ww-ck:
Ein schönes Bild!
Von solche Fluglagen träumt meiner auch bald.

Und spannend ist es doch eigentlich immer.


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Ändy auf das deine Postfächer platzen Dateien sind auf dem Weg.



173MB in11 Nachrichten.
Ich gehe dann mal die Garage ausräumen
besten Dank


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juni 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Oh man..., hab vorhin ohne etwas böses zu ahnen mein Bike mal sauber gemacht und geölt... Und dabei hab ich folgendes festgestellt....
> 
> 1. Ist ein "Zahn" aus em Rohloffritzel raus gebrochen. Und dabei sieht es noch nicht mal sehr abgenutzt aus.....
> 
> ...


 
Hi Mike,

das Carbontayl geht doch auf Garantie....funk doch mal den Paddie an....

...aber in Rhens biste du doch am Start oder ?....ich fahre gegen 0730 h hier los, wenn du mit willst ??...und Samstags bist du natürlich auch jederzayt wieder gerne gesehen....und wenn du Mittwochs zeit hast....um 1645 h bei mir sayn, dann starten wir in Bendorf für ca. 25-30 km schöne Traillastige Touren ca. 1,5-2 h .

Lass dich mal wieder sehen.....


----------



## maik_87 (7. Juni 2009)

Ja.., wird mal wieder zeit mit euch zu fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Naja ich werd moje mal zu Canyon fahren und gucken was die so dazu sagen.... Und ob sich meine Vermutungen bestätigen..... Schau mo mal... Naja je nach dem was moje bei Canyon raus kommt bin ich natürlich dabay am Sonntag --> bin momentan in TopForm!!!!! Stimmt ja in Rhens Starten wir ja alle zur glaychen Zayt!!!! Dann trage ich mich hiermit als mitfahrer bei dir ayn....!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem *Schweinkram*




.....hab ich da was verpaßt....???....oder schickst du dem SÄndy die Bülda von Müslis Squoas in Großformat...????.....iggitiggit....das ist mir dann doch ne Nummer zu hart.....


----------



## BurgFräulein (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

kommt denn die Focusine und die Lizardqueen und der Blutengel demnächst auch mal wieder Samstags nach Sayn ??

Ich wurde von der Sahnebiene angefunkt. 

Wäre schön wenn da mal Samstags was ginge....Frauenpower sozusagen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (7. Juni 2009)

Aber zusätzliche Pinkelpausen gibt es aber nicht


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juni 2009)

...Indianer schwitzen nicht......

..oder hab ich da mit dem Schmerz was verwechselt....


----------



## T-Brex (8. Juni 2009)

Ich werde am Mittwoch noch ne kleine Runde mit den Biketramps fahren.
Parkplatz Mühlenstr. Bendorf   1700 h.



*Samstag nix um ayn in Sayn aber dafür Sonntag in Rhens.*



An alle BrexbachGemsen und Biketramps:


*Treffpunkt in Rhens am Sonntag 14 Juni:*

*0800 h vorm historischen Rathaus*


----------



## maik_87 (8. Juni 2009)

Ich war heut mit meinem Fahrrad bei Dr. Canyon und dieser bestätigtemeine vermutung = Rahmen gebrochen

Naja schau mo mal wer die Kosten tragen muss... Ich bekomm in den nächsten Tagen bescheid.....
--> ich könnt heulen...........!


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Juni 2009)

@ Maik
so`n Schitt aber auch.
Ich denke das du froh sayn kannst wenn die die Hälfte übernehmen.
Bei Trek hättest du weniger Probleme.Sind halt Amis.
Ichdrücke dir natürlich auch die Daumen.

Bevor sich jemand wundert das ich zuhause bin.
Habe die Woche Urlaub und will Kinderzimmer renovieren.


----------



## T-Brex (8. Juni 2009)

.....und was hat das mit Treck und Amis zu tun ???

ich hatte einen Rahmenbruch am 2007 Grand Canyon Alu, wurde kulant, schnell und unkompliziert innerhalb von einem auf den anderen Tag ausgetauscht und Bike umgebaut !!kostenlos !!!!!!das wird schon..


----------



## maik_87 (8. Juni 2009)

Jaaa..., aber die unterstellen mir das das bei nem Sturz passiert ist bzw. KrÃ¤fte von auÃen gewirkt haben.... Und bis jetz noch nie mit dem Bike gestÃ¼rzt.

Selbsr wenn das wÃ¤re was es nicht ist...., darf man nich mal mit nem Bike nen Sturz haben wenn der Rahmen 1300â¬ kostet und das ganze bike mehr als 5000..... --> kann ich irgendwie och nich nachvollziehen... Naja mal schaun


Hab ja innerlich gehofft das es so LÃ¤uft wie beim Thorsten.


----------



## flyfisher (8. Juni 2009)

Wart´s ab, was die für nen neuen Rahmen wollen - wenn denn überhaupt!
Den würde ich dann verticken und mir einen von ner anderen Firma holen.
Solange an der betrefenden Stelle keine Macke von Aussen erkennbar ist, gehört sowas auf Kulanz ausgetauscht!!

Scheiss Carbon-Leichtbau.
Hol Dir nen Hardtail-Rahmen aus Stahl oder Titan.... und Du hast solche Probleme nicht.
Kannst ja ne CF-Gabel und anderes Gedöns dranmachen, wenns denn antörnt.

Die paar Gramm machens doch eh nicht.

Es geht doch um den Spaß (auch bei Dir, oder?) und sonst nix.


----------



## maik_87 (8. Juni 2009)

hehe.., hab eventuell vor den neuen Rahmen dann zu verticken und dann mir davon ein Schmolke Titan Rahmen holen----> Lecker

Von außen hat man nüscht gesehen außer den ganz kleinen Riss..... ca. 3cm Lang am Hinterbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (8. Juni 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....und was hat das mit Treck und Amis zu tun ???
> 
> ich hatte einen Rahmenbruch am 2007 Grand Canyon Alu, wurde kulant, schnell und unkompliziert innerhalb von einem auf den anderen Tag ausgetauscht und Bike umgebaut !!kostenlos !!!!!!das wird schon..




Der Rahmen hat ja auch nur 58.- gekostet incl. Verpackung und Versand


----------



## maik_87 (8. Juni 2009)

ja leider kann ich kein Foto mehr machen da ic den Rahmen bei Canyon gelassen hab un die tun im Labor Überprüfen... Was die Ursache ist ---> Ob man dem trauen kann??


----------



## taunus biker (8. Juni 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> ja leider kann ich kein Foto mehr machen da ic den Rahmen bei Canyon gelassen hab un die tun im Labor Überprüfen... Was die Ursache ist ---> Ob man dem trauen kann??



Trauen  nein ,zutrauen ja. Das die jetzt mit dem Rahmen experimente machen das er wohl in die Tonne passt.

Wenns vom Sturz kommt kanns man feststellen, ansonst wohl Garantie?

Uwe


----------



## ww-ck (8. Juni 2009)

Es ist doch natürlich dass Canyon versucht die Schuld auf andere abzwälzen. Sie bekommen sicher öfter Bikes auf den Thresen gelegt die überstrapaziert worden sind und die Fahrer versuchen dies auf Kulanz ersetzt zu bekommen. Dies ist aber sich nicht nur bei Canyon so sonder bei allen anderen Herstellern auch.
Die Frage ist doch immer was kann oder darf oder soll ich einem Mountain-Bike zumuten.
Mitlerweile gibt es sicher eine Menge gute Carbonbikes, die eine Menge aushalten. Ich habe schon Alubikes (robuste Ausstattung) gesehen die auch zusammengebrochen sind. Vor kurzem habe ich eine Carbonbike von Scott gesehen an dem die Schwinge aus Alu gerissen ist.
Sofort mit dem Anwalt zu drohen kann manchmal nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## T-Brex (8. Juni 2009)

Warte erst mal ab was die sagen.

Wenns nicht so läuft wie du es dir wünschst, dann schreibe einen höfliche mail an die Geschäftsleitung. 

Wenn das immer noch nichts bringt schreibst du noch mal und nochmal und nochmal. 

Spätestens dann bekommst du was du magst. Und wenn doch nicht, dann kannste die schweren Geschütze auffahren.....unser Forum-Thread ist der stärkste der Region.....wenns gut läuft also auch eine prima Werbeplattform für Canyon....wenn nicht.....dann.....

Aber ich denke die machen das schon !!!!.....bislang habe ich da keine schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht !!


----------



## alutzo (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich bins  Lutz,
wollte mal bescheid geben, dass ich mich jetzt auch auf IBC angemeldet habe und kurz mitteilen, dass ich den Sturz vom Samstag gut überstanden habe. Hatte am Sonntag noch leichte Nackenschmerzen, aber jetzt ist wieder alles ok.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour, wahrscheinlich Sonntag in Rhens.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (8. Juni 2009)

ab heute gehöre ich auch zu den Köppel-Bezwingern! Tag der Rekorde für einen BrexbachGemsen-Light wie mich. erstes mal aufm Köppel mit dem Bike, erstmals 50km on Tour, erstmals einen Platten. T-Brex, danke für den Guide! Das war superklasse heute, hat Spaß gemacht !!!!


----------



## T-Brex (9. Juni 2009)

alutzo schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bins  Lutz,
> wollte mal bescheid geben, dass ich mich jetzt auch auf IBC angemeldet habe und kurz mitteilen, dass ich den Sturz vom Samstag gut überstanden habe. Hatte am Sonntag noch leichte Nackenschmerzen, aber jetzt ist wieder alles ok.
> Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour, wahrscheinlich Sonntag in Rhens.
> 
> Grüße


 
Hi alutzo,

wenn du in Rhens startest, dann mit Team:*BrexbachGemsen* anmelden.... 

Bis Sonntag !


----------



## T-Brex (9. Juni 2009)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> ab heute gehöre ich auch zu den Köppel-*Beswingern*! ...... Das war superklasse heute, hat Spaß gemacht !!!!


 

.....das glaube ich dir .....


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Juni 2009)

Matschhosen? Wofür?
Das Regenwasser bleibt nicht liegen.
Dat lööv alles aff in de Rhing erän.
Außerdem alles unnötiges Gewicht.

@maik
was hats bei den Schluchtis gegeben?


----------



## T-Brex (9. Juni 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Matschhosen? Wofür?
> Das Regenwasser bleibt nicht liegen.
> Dat lööv alles aff in de Rhing erän.
> Außerdem alles unnötiges Gewicht.


 
Sieht aber gayl aus....je nach dem....


----------



## maik_87 (9. Juni 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Matschhosen? Wofür?
> Das Regenwasser bleibt nicht liegen.
> Dat lööv alles aff in de Rhing erän.
> Außerdem alles unnötiges Gewicht.
> ...



--> leider noch keine Nachricht.....

Aber vieleicht sind die so mit der Montage beschäftigt an meinem neuen Rad, dass se ganz vergessen haben mir bescheid zu sagen...


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Juni 2009)

Dann mußte denne mal DAmpf machen.Immerhin willst du am WE an einem MArathon teilnehmen.
Also ihr könnt mir sagen was ihr wollt.Ein guter Fachhändler kommt da ganz anders in die Pötte.Spätestens morgen oder am Donnerstag hätt ich nene neuen Rahmen oder wenigstens ein Ersatzbike.
Immerhin ist Maiks Bike ne exklusive KArre,die ja auch nochn paar  gekostet hat.


----------



## maik_87 (9. Juni 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Dann mußte denne mal DAmpf machen.Immerhin willst du am WE an einem MArathon teilnehmen.
> Also ihr könnt mir sagen was ihr wollt.Ein guter Fachhändler kommt da ganz anders in die Pötte.Spätestens morgen oder am Donnerstag hätt ich nene neuen Rahmen oder wenigstens ein Ersatzbike.
> Immerhin ist Maiks Bike ne exklusive KArre,die ja auch nochn paar  gekostet hat.



Naja wenn die sich moje nicht melden dann ruf ich da mal an.... 

Was aber auch ärgert is das ich durch diese Geschichte nicht wirklich Lernen kann (hab moje ne Abschlussprüfung bzw.: jetz ! Monat lang jede Woche  eine)..... Weil diese Ungewissheit mich bissel fertig macht.....


----------



## flyfisher (9. Juni 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Was aber auch ärgert is das ich durch diese Geschichte nicht wirklich Lernen kann (hab moje ne Abschlussprüfung bzw.: jetz ! Monat lang jede Woche  eine)..... Weil diese Ungewissheit mich bissel fertig macht.....



Erstmal viel Glück für die Prüfung sowie die folgenden.

Zweitens, muss ich Dich mal etwas von "Alt" zu "Jung" ansprechen:

Werde Dir mal über Deine Prioritäten im Klaren!!
"Ungewissheit" wegen eines dämlichen Carbon-Fahrrad-Rahmens den Du (bei Deiner Fitness??) fürs Ego oder irgendwelche Spassrennen mit rein psychologischem Wert brauchst?

Wach auf und konzentrier Dich auf das für Dich langfristig Wesentliche, Kerl.

Musste sein, wenn ich sowas lese.
Nichts für Ungut.


----------



## maik_87 (9. Juni 2009)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Erstmal viel Glück für die Prüfung sowie die folgenden.
> 
> Zweitens, muss ich Dich mal etwas von "Alt" zu "Jung" ansprechen:
> 
> ...




Ich glaub du verstehst nicht was das Fahrrad fahren für mich bedeutet. Es geht hier nicht um mein Ego oder um den Carbon-Rahmen!!

1. Unabhängigkeit --> Was jetzt nich gegeben ist 
2. hab kein Auto und Führerschein --> da habe ich meine Prioritäten gesetzt
3. hab ich absolut keine Kohle für einen neuen Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (9. Juni 2009)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Erstmal viel Glück für die Prüfung sowie die folgenden.
> 
> Zweitens, muss ich Dich mal etwas von "Alt" zu "Jung" ansprechen:
> 
> ...


 

Ähm so weit ich weiss ist es nicht nur ein Spaßbike sondern dass altägliche Fortbewegungsmittel... Ich kann den Maik gut verstehen.... und die bei Canyon sollen sich mal ein bisschen bemühen! Sagt ein treuer Canyon Fan und Fahrer!
Lg
jaymano


----------



## T-Brex (9. Juni 2009)

Dem Maik wird bestimmt geholfen werden !!...und wenn nicht dann helfen wir nach....
der Flyfisher hat das bestimmt ayn wenig falsch gepaylt...

Und der SÄndy fällt in letzter Zayt nur noch durch "kluge Ratschläge" auf...mir wären die Taten des "alten" SÄndys lieber....


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Juni 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und der SÄndy fällt in letzter Zayt nur noch durch "kluge Ratschläge" auf...mir wären die Taten des "alten" SÄndys lieber....



Und damit ich das nicht in den falschen Hals bekomme,hast du jetzt nochmal die Möglichkeit etwas konkreter zu werden.


----------



## T-Brex (9. Juni 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Und damit ich das nicht in den falschen Hals bekomme,hast du jetzt nochmal die Möglichkeit etwas konkreter zu werden.


 

...na SÄndy das hat ja nicht lange gedauert....schon mit dem renovieren fertig ??

*Du bist mir halt am liebsten,* vor allem wenn ich dich richtig knuddeln kann....wenn ich dich so lange nicht sehe und nur von dir lese, dann bin ich halt manchmal traurig.....aber darum mußt du nichts in den falschen Hals bekommen...


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Juni 2009)

und warum schreibst du dann son Müll?
Nur weil es sich mal wieder um ein Canyon handelt.
Ich stehe dazu.Ich würde mir niiiiiieeeeemals ein Rad bei CAnyon,H&S,Stadler,BOC und wie sie alle heißen ,bestellen bzw. kaufen.
Wenn irgendwannmal irgendwas an der KArre nicht funzt, dauerts mindestens 1-2 Wochen.
Und warum gewinnen die o.g. die meisten Tests in Bike bzw. Mountainbike? Weil die immer mindestens ne ganze Seite Werbung ordern .
Guten Abend


----------



## T-Brex (9. Juni 2009)

gaaaanz ruuhig...........bist doch mayn lieber SÄndy.......


----------



## maik_87 (9. Juni 2009)

DA muss ich aber Andy schon recht geben......, ganz unrecht hat er ja nicht!!


----------



## flyfisher (9. Juni 2009)

@Maik:

1. Das war nicht böse gemaynt. Habe Deine "Abhängigkeit" von dem Fahrzeug falsch eingeschätzt. Tut mir Leid, wenn das entsprechend falsch rüberkam.

2. Es hat aber so umso mehr etwas mit Prioritäten zu tun. 
Brauchst Du eine Ersatzbike um zu den Prüfungen oder zum Lernen zu kommen? 
Lässt sich hier bestimmt bewerkstelligen!

3. An der Kohle lässt sich letztlich nichts ändern, obwohl es natürlich ärgerlich ist.
Also lass Dich dadurch nicht von den Prüfungen ablenken oder aufregen.
Rennen fahren (!) kannst Du danach doch immer noch - es gibt jetzt Wichtigeres.

4. Mach zuerst wenigstens nen Führerschein und gib danach Geld für einen teuren Rahmen aus. 

Sind nur Ratschläge aus der "Entfernung" und nicht von oben herab gemeint.
Geht mich ja eigentlich eh nichts an und bin jetzt auch still.

Und Ihr anderen Pappnasen geht lieber Radfahren - egal womit und wo - und hört auf, Euch anzublaffen.

Gn8


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Juni 2009)

ay ay Kapitano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (10. Juni 2009)

nochmal @ Maik: 
Als fast unbegrenzt leihweises "Ersatzteil", wollte nur noch konkretisieren, ich kann meinen 2006er Santa Cruz Chamaeleon Rahmen (M - 17 Zoll, sehr leicht) mit horizontalen Ausfallenden inkl. Sattelstütze und Spanner anbieten.
Die restlichen Teile hättest Du doch eh, oder.

Das Zeug müsste bei mir nur jemand bis morgen früh abholen, denn dann bin ich wieder wech...


----------



## Focusine (10. Juni 2009)

Was ist dat dann hier??
Vera am Mittag, Britt am Morgen? ?? 

Hört sich an wie Pussi-Gezicke (O-Ton von Rotwildbändiger!!!) 

.... und dann heißt es immer, die Weibsbilder zicken...  

Habt ihr Eure Tage oder was???? 

Wir sehen uns Sonntag...

LG
Focusine


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Juni 2009)

hayho,
wahrscheinlich wird das nix mit mir und Rhens.
Diese Woche war ja nücht mit trainieren,so muß das WE herhalten .
 Eigentlich schade. Vielleicht im näxten Jahr.


----------



## ww-ck (10. Juni 2009)

Moin Leute

wollte den Bambini und mich für die nächsten Tag abmelden. Wir fahren Morgen in den Black Forest ein paar Höhenmeter jagen. Hoffentlich finden wir welche.

Wir wünschen euch in Rhens alles Gute und viel Erfolg.

Olli und Christian

P.S. und immer schöne locker bleiben - beim Radfahren.


----------



## T-Brex (10. Juni 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> .. ...
> ..........echte *Stutenkerle*, unsere Männer!


 

.....richtige *Ladyboys* halt......



@ww-ck und bambini: viel Spaß und laßt bitte ein paar Bäume stehen.....

@SÄndy: ich hatte mich schon sooooo auf dich gefreut !...und jetzt ....??.....machs so wie der Hangschieber sagt und komm !!...oder fahr doch ne kürzere Strecke....35 oder 50 km....!!

@All: Samstag nix in Sayn, dafür *Sonntag 0800 h in Rhens vorm alten Rathaus*


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Andy
> Machs doch anders Du lässt dich nach Rhens irgenwie mitnehmen fährst den nicht zu unterschätzende Marathon und danach dann mit dem Rad nach Hause da kommste dann locker auf 120-140km. Überlege ich mir übrigens auch hätte dann aber nur etwas um die 90km da ich nur die Mittelstrecke fahre.
> Außerdem ist super Wetter für Sonntag gemeldet!!!
> 
> Bis dann Tom


Wenn das an einem Samstag wäre, würde ich mir das echt überlegen.
Da ich aber Montag wieder arbeiten muß,kann ich mir so ne Hammertour nicht antun.Ich weiß noch wie ich mich am Day After Schinderhannes gefühlt habe.Ich brauche da 1Tag zur Regeneration.Immerhin bin ich schon
Ü40 aber U45 (noch)



@ Blackforest Boys

hab da was für euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (10. Juni 2009)

@ T-Brex - wir versuchen nicht jeden Trail als Autobahn zu hinterlassen.

@ S-Andy - mit 11,5 km und ca. 770 Hm vom Praktikant zum König. Das gibt es auch nur in BW. Wenn der Bambini und ich noch weiterfahren - Kaiser, Feldherr, Imperator. Schaun mer mal mit welchem Titel wir zurück kommen.


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Juni 2009)

wenn euch das zuwenig ist,fahrt doch 4x hoch und wieder runter
92km 3080hm


----------



## ww-ck (10. Juni 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wenn euch das zuwenig ist,fahrt doch 4x hoch und wieder runter
> 92km 3080hm



... und dann direkt ins Sauerstoffzelt.


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Juni 2009)

nimm doch welche von den Kartuschen mit.

Jedenfalls wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter im Schwarzwald.
Und lasst die Finger von der Masseuse oder Masseurin.

Denkt daran: 1 Gemsenoutfit Foto aufm Feldberg mit Rad


----------



## maik_87 (10. Juni 2009)

flyfisher schrieb:


> nochmal @ Maik:
> Als fast unbegrenzt leihweises "Ersatzteil", wollte nur noch konkretisieren, ich kann meinen 2006er Santa Cruz Chamaeleon Rahmen (M - 17 Zoll, sehr leicht) mit horizontalen Ausfallenden inkl. Sattelstütze und Spanner anbieten.
> Die restlichen Teile hättest Du doch eh, oder.
> 
> Das Zeug müsste bei mir nur jemand bis morgen früh abholen, denn dann bin ich wieder wech...



Dieses Angebot würde ich vorerst sehr gerne annehmen.., aber ich bekomm das nicht bis moje früh Organisiert...  Naja davon abgesehen hab ich die Teile hier eh nich zu mein / Umbau da.....


----------



## flyfisher (11. Juni 2009)

@Maik:

Bin Samstag Mittag bis Montag früh wieder im Lande.
Und dann wieder ab Mittwoch.

Eine F80X könnte ich Dir auch noch leihen.
Julies auch, aber dei überzeugen mich selbst nicht.
Die Laufräder bräuchten allerdings etwas "Pflege" .
Fehlte noch Antrieb und Lenker....

Gib Bescheid, ob Du noch was benötigst.

CU All!


----------



## T-Brex (11. Juni 2009)

flyfisher schrieb:


> @Maik:
> 
> Bin Samstag Mittag bis Montag früh wieder im Lande.
> Und dann wieder ab Mittwoch.
> ...


 
Hi McFly,

möchtest du am Sonntag einen schönen Familienausflug als Zuschauer nach Rhens machen ??....der ein oder andere der "Nicht-Starter" wird auch dort als Zuschauer unterwegs sayn....ab ca. 1115-1130 h ist mit den ersten Gemsen im Ziel zu rechnen....da ist wohl ein buntes "drumherum-Programm"....wäre bestimmt auch was für den Junior !!....und der Papa im Gemsen-Trikot....wäre ein schöner "Mental-Support" für die Starter....


@All: Das gilt natürlich für alle die nicht am Rennen teilnehmen. Dabbay sayn ist alles, auch als Zuschauer im BrexbachGemsen Outfit macht so ayne Veranstaltung Spaß. Wettervorhersage mit 26 Grad und trocken !! Und für die Starter ist es ayne zusätzliche Motivation wenn da im Zielbereich die aygenen "Gemsen-Fans" warten....und anfeuern......und durch die Teamkleidung findet man sich auch unter vielen vielen Menschen sofort !!


----------



## T-Brex (11. Juni 2009)




----------



## maik_87 (11. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Tosche haste nicht nen leih Rennhobel für Maik in der Garage den man nicht zusammen bauen muss ?



Jaaaa..., ich werd da wohl nicht starten. Weil mit nem Bike was mir nicht gehört will ich da nicht fahren!! Da kann ich ja gar ich vollgass fahren.... Obwohl das scho schade währe.., weil hab extra trainiert für das rennen..... (in 3 Wochen 1500km )

Naja ma gucken wie sich das alles noch ergibt..... Vieleicht weiß ich ja scho moje was genaueres bzw. am Samstag.....


----------



## Dicke Wade (11. Juni 2009)

hey maik, kanion ist doch hauptsponsor von rhens. da wird doch wohl was gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (11. Juni 2009)

Hmm.., das sollte ich vieleicht ma da sagen das ich eigentlich vor hatte da mit zu fahren....... --> wird aber bestimmt och nüscht bringen....


----------



## Sunny77 (12. Juni 2009)

Rhens wäre für mich nur als Zuschauer interessant ... und ich glaub dafür bekomme ich meine Frau aber nicht überredet :-(

Ich wünsche mal allen viel Spaß / Erfolg die dort mitfahren hier aus dem Forum ...


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2009)

...na Sunny77, da mußt du daynem Frauchen mal gut zureden


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2009)

...au weia ......hast du Kermit etwa auch schon "ver mettet"..........das jääääe Ende ayner großen Liebe...


----------



## xmichelx (12. Juni 2009)

Servus,

habe mich jetzt entschieden die Feier Morgen Abend früher zu verlassen und am Sonntag Morgen in Rhens an den Start zu gehen.

Torsten, dann reihen wir uns beim Start aber diesmal in der ersten Hälfte auf.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da wir schon bei Bildern sind.
> Pic der Woche:


 

...da sollten wir wirklich Umstaygen. Ab sofort kayn Wayzenbier mehr !  Nur noch Wodka !!.....der ist auch bestimmt viel isotonischer


----------



## Sunny77 (13. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Synny77 die 35km müssten doch in den Beinen sein?



da muss ich jetzt wohl noch ne Ausrede mehr auspacken ... ich komme aus der Nachtschicht ... also Sonntags morgens. Und meine Frau muss schaffe, da muss ich bei den Kids bleiben ... egal wie ichs dreh und wende, es geht leider nicht. Aber bei der nächsten Sayn Tour werde ich mir mal die lustische Truppe anschaun


----------



## Focusine (13. Juni 2009)

5 0 0 1 

Habe vor, heute nachmittag mit dem motorisierten Bike nach u.a. Rhens zu düsen und die Startnummern zu holen. Vermutlich ist morgen früh da ein bisschen Betrieb, oda??? "
Falls ich jemanden sein Nümmerchen auch schon mit abholen soll, bitte "Bescheid"  sagen....

Gruß

Focusine


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2009)

Habe es heute geschafft im Engerser Feld 30 km zu fahren (mit Sozius).

War eben in Rhens und habe die Startnummer geholt......das Starterpaket gibts aber erst morgen.....tolle Orga.......

@Hangi: der Sportplatz ist im Mühlental....den Koen von den Biketramps habe ich auch schon dort getroffen...bis morgen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (13. Juni 2009)

Da warste wohl zu spät.... Ich hab das Starterpaket direkt mitnehmen können.... 
Bis morgen

Focusine


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Da warste wohl zu spät.... Ich hab das Starterpaket direkt mitnehmen können....
> Bis morgen
> 
> Focusine


 
...oder zu früh...??....ich war gegen 1745 h dort....und ihr?


----------



## Focusine (13. Juni 2009)

Na, um die Zeit war ich auch da. Da haben wir uns wohl knapp verpasst.


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2009)

...dann hast du noch ein Starterpaket von 2008 bekommen.
Die neuen gibts morgen am Rathaus


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2009)

Trink aber auf gar *keinen Fall Wodka* !!!!!....sonst geht die aufblasbare Puppe kaputt


----------



## T-Brex (14. Juni 2009)

..Hier die ersten Wasserstandsmeldungen von Rhens:

Alle Gemsen sind unversehrt ins Ziel gekommen !

Nur der Rotwildbändiger hatte zwischenzaytlich technische Probleme, ist aber noch ins Ziel gekommen.

Bei den Biketramps gabs einen Sturz, ist aber nochmal gut gegangen....

*Mayne Zeit auf der Kurzstrecke von 34 km und knapp 1000 hm(incl."Anstieg" zur Turnhalle zum Abspritzen...) ca. 2 h 3 min.*

Super Wetter, super Verpflegung, schöne Strecke, alles Top, nächstes Jahr simma wieda dabbay ...dann hoffentlich unter 2 h.....

schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (14. Juni 2009)

hayho,
ich hoffe ihr hattet viel Spaß.War denn alles relativ trocken oder habt ihr euch eingesaut?
Wie war es denn am Start mit so vielen Teilnehmer?
Wie haben denn die anderen Gemsen abgeschnitten?Ist doch kayner mehr unterwegs,oder?
Ist Berry DM?

Ich habe kräftig trainiert 230km 3000hm am WE


----------



## Dicke Wade (14. Juni 2009)

nein, leider nicht. aber zweiter. 2:27 h. ist ok. war ne super veranstaltung. bis dann
Berry


----------



## T-Brex (14. Juni 2009)

alles soweit ok. !!

Es haben sich alle auf ihren Distancen richtig verausgabt. Aber so soll es ja auch sayn.

Soweit ich gehört habe hat es allen gefallen, und alle wollen wiederkommen. 

Nach Berry kam wenige Minuten später ca 2 h 35 min der Erste von den 50 km Biketramps ins Ziel, trotz Sturtz!!!

Da hat der SÄndy ayne schöne Veranstaltung sausen lassen......

Ansonsten war von Staubtrockenem Weinberg bis schattigem Matsch Hohlweg alles dabei !!


----------



## maik_87 (14. Juni 2009)

Oh man ich wäre jaa sooooooo gern dabay geweßen!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Naja nächstes mal bin ich ganz ganz sicher dabay..., hoffentlich hat sich bis dahin das mit meinem bike geklärt....


----------



## ww-ck (15. Juni 2009)

Moin, Moin,

Olli und ich sind wieder aus dem Black Forest zurück. Mensch und Maschine sind heil geblieben.

Tolle Gegend dort und steile Anstiege. 500 Hm auf 5 - 6 km Streckenlänge sind keine Seltenheit. Trails mussten wir leider suchen. Haben aber auch einige sehr schöne gefunden. 

Den Jungs und Mädels im Bikepark Todtnau zuzusehen ist schon klasse.

Ach ja, wir haben auch ein paar Höhenmeter gefunden - 4883 Hm und 165 km.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Focusine (15. Juni 2009)

@Hangschieber:

Vlt. liegt's an der Musik selbst??? 

Kannste mir die pics bitte mailen??

Danke 

Focusine


----------



## flowbing (15. Juni 2009)

hallo ihr gemsen!

 mich hat letzte woche ne grippe zu fassen bekommen, die mich layder am sonntag noch geschwächt hatte^^ hat der rhens-marathon spaß gemacht?
könnte man da überhaupt mit einem fully mithalten?

achja und ayne frage noch: samstag um ayn in sayn mal wieder?

lg flo


----------



## Dicker Bambini (15. Juni 2009)

Hui Wäller allemol,

auch der Bambini (treuer Weggefährte des ww-ck) ist wieder in heimischen Gefilden eingelaufen. 
War ne tolle und runde Sache diese Tour im Schwarzwald. Habe mir erlaubt ein paar Bilder zu schießen....

@Sändy
Also nun kannst Du dir überlegen ob Schauinsland-König eine gute Bezeichnung ist. Siehe FOTO . Habe kein Bild gemacht auf dem Feldberg sondern an ein zwei anderen schönen Stellen rund herum. U.a. auf dem Blößling 1309m. 

Hoffe auch ihr hattet ne schöne Veranstaltung am Sonntag. ww-ck und ich dachten auf dem Heimweg über die 61 schon daran das wir den einen oder anderen aufsammeln müssten.Spaß!

...und unser Herzilein für euch alle wollten wir auch mibringen, war nur noch angewachsen


----------



## T-Brex (16. Juni 2009)

*Nachtrag zu Rhens:*

*Der Tschabarello ist mit einer Zeit von etwas über 2 h 30 min ins Ziel gekommen. Ich hab ihn selbst in Empfang genommen!*
*Leider ist er aufgrund der kleinen Gruppe die gemeinsam ins Ziel kam von der Orga glattweg übersehen worden !!!!!*
*Er erscheint nicht in der "Ergebnisliste" !!....schade.....es sind nämlich alle 9 gestarteten Gemsen in Ziel gekommen.*

http://www.mtb-rhens.de/?page_id=5&y=2009&dis=34

http://www.mtb-rhens.de/?page_id=5&y=2009&dis=50



*Mittwoch 1700 h* 

kleine Feierabendrunde mit den Biketramps ab Parkplatz Mühlenstr. Bendorf

und


*Samstag wie immer*

*um AYN h in SAYN !!*


----------



## maik_87 (18. Juni 2009)

Sooooo...., ich hab heut einen Anruf von Canyon bekommen. Und die erste Untersuchung hat ergeben das es kein Garantiefall ist. Aber es war nicht ganz 100% sicher... also tauscht Canyon mir den Rahmen aus...  = Garantie.. Leider bekomme ich nur die Normale Lackierung und nicht die F.B.I. 

Ich kann dann mein Bike am 10. Juli abholen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (18. Juni 2009)

@Hangi:     da simma dabbay....


@Maik:  na also....ist doch ok !.....freut mich für dich


----------



## T-Brex (19. Juni 2009)

Also bitteschön die Damen:


Morgen Samstag 20.Juni ein schönes Toürchen ab Schloß Sayn und pünktlich :



*um AYN h in Sayn sayn*


*Vorschläge und Tourwünsche werden berücksichtigt*. Ansonsten könnte uns der alutzo ayn wenig um Rengsdorf/Melsbach/Altwied führen....ca. 50 km und 1000 hm.....obs stürmt oder schnayt....aber morgen um ayn wird die Sonne schayn....


----------



## BurgFräulein (19. Juni 2009)

Da bin ich mal wieder dabei


----------



## T-Brex (19. Juni 2009)

...und am 4.Juli könnten wir uns hier anschließen....1300 h Treff in Sayn....und dann in Anhausen mit dem "Förster" treffen....dann wirds alles in allem ne gute 50er Runde...(hast du dir das so gedacht Fidel???)



Heute, 19:10   #*23* Fiddlehaed 
Mitglied 

Registriert seit: Dec 2005

Fotos 









*AW: CTF und Renntermine 2009 Westerwald und Eifel* 
Hallo, hab hier noch einen Geheimtipp !!!!

http://www.anhausen.de/Termine/termi...ntain%20extrem

zwar kein Rennen oder CTF sondern eine geführte Tour mit dem Revierförster
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im schönen Anhausen /WW

Termin: 04.Juli 
_Geändert von Fiddlehaed (Heute um 19:14 Uhr) _


----------



## T-Brex (19. Juni 2009)

Wettervorhersage für Morgen ist ja doch noch ganz gut geworden !

Freue mich schon auf ne schöne gepflegte abwechselungsreiche Tour

*Alutzo* ???machst du den Führer ??....bitte mal melden...FidelJoe..bist du auch dabei ???


----------



## flowbing (19. Juni 2009)

irgendwann vor 4-6 wochen bin ich mal bay euch mitgefahren und wollte aygentlich nun regelmäßig mitfahren... jedes mal kam was dazwischen... und so auch dieses wochenende... 

hab mir beim fussball das knie verdreht... ich hoffe nächste woche bin ich bay der elzbachtour dabay, das ist doch auch wieder so ayne schöne singletrayl-massaker-strecke, nicht?

mfg


----------



## T-Brex (19. Juni 2009)

....schade...aber hoffentlich bist du dann nächste Woche dabbay !!!!....

übrigens: Mittwochs starten die Biketramps um 1700 h ab Parkplatz Mühlenstraße in Bendorf. Touren ca.2 h 25km 500 hm........ideale Ergänzung zur Samstags-Tour. Schöne Feierabendrunde in oft großer Runde ! Aynige Gemsen sind schon auf den Geschmack gekommen....ist wirklich zu empfehlen..


und morgen wie immer:

*Samstags um AYN h *

*in *

*SAYN am Schloß sayn *


----------



## Dicker Bambini (19. Juni 2009)

Tach Post !

muß mich leider wegen abbayd un Holzmachen für morgen auch abmelden.

Wie ich es mir aygentlich schon dachte, komm ich wohl dies Jahr auch nicht mehr zum Hangi ins Elztal... Am 27.06. steht die erste Spielplatzbauaktion in unserer Grundschule an. Und da ich da den Bob geben muß, fällt bike aus. Ich könnt echt was an mich kriegen... kommt zeit kommt rad...FAHRRAD.

Somit versuch ich die km am Sonntag nachzuholen. Wünsch euch ne schöne runde bei herrlichem Sonnenschayn um ayn in sayn.

Gruß Olli


----------



## T-Brex (19. Juni 2009)

@Bambini undWW-CK und SÄndy....macht doch mal die OberWW Tour Klar ...

@ALL: Ich könnt euch knuddeln ...
aber bei all den Absagen könnte man ja maynen das morgen niemand um AYN am Schloß in SAYN ist !!!

Da aber letztendlich doch immer wieder 8-10 Biker zusammenkommen wäre es schön wenn sich auch mal die zu Wort melden die jedesmal kommen....das sind wesentlich mehr als die, die posten, daß sich nicht kommen........und für alle "Nicht-Insider"...*ja es wird morgen gestartet in SAYN um AYN *..obs stürmt oder schnayt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alutzo (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

klar, das mit dem Guide kann ich gerne machen.

Die Tour mit dem Förster aus Anhausen ist übrigens ne tolle Sache, bin schon paar mal mitgefahren, und wenns klappt, fahr ich am 04. auch wieder mit

Grüße


----------



## T-Brex (19. Juni 2009)

Hangi, welches Spielzeug???...


----------



## ww-ck (19. Juni 2009)

Bin Morgen dabei.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Juni 2009)

hayho,
da hat der hangi aber ne tolle Noir Kurbel.Würde sich an maynem Bayke aber viel besser machen. 
Ich bin morgen nicht baym 20h Rennen.Die Veranstaltung wurde um 1 Woche verschoben,da ich morgen in Sayn um aynsayn muß Da hab ich kayn Zayt für so lange im Krays zu fahrn.
Ich komme dann mal mitm Radl runter und mit dem wwck Shuttle wieder hoch,wenn möglich.
Würde morge auch mal gerne wieder ins Wiedtal.



F I I I I I E E E E E D E L


----------



## ww-ck (20. Juni 2009)

Moin, Moin

@Sändy - ich nehme dich gerne mit zurück. Kein Problem.

@hängi - würde mich gerne später auch bei der Elztour einhängen. Bin nächstes Wochenende leider nicht da.

c.u. Christian


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mal ein wenig gebastelt und habe die Ergebnisse von Rhens 2009 der 35km(235Finisher) und 50km(440Finisher) von den Biketramps, den SIGlern und den BrexbachGemsen zusammengestellt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2009)

*35KM (235 Finisher)*
54. 11 DominikBreuer SIG Nickenich 02:05:43
66. 176 TorstenScheben BrexbachGemsen SAYN 02:06:46
98. 117 MichaelNicolai BrexbachGemsen Ransbach-B 02:18:23
152. 114 GeorgMäder SIG Nickenich 02:41:08
167. 197 TinaWollenweber SIGK Kirchwald 02:47:23
173. 82 JuttaWilk BrexbachGemsen Kleinmaischeid 02:48:56

*50KM (440 Finisher)*
11. 434 RouvenWirfs SIG Kettig 02:18:09
33. 378 JörgPeifer Biketramps Bendorf 02:31:25
87. 403 UweSpriestersbach SIG Nastätten 02:54:45
104. 664 DirkHeidgen Alsbach 02:58:16
165. 316 ThomasBecker BrexbachGemsen Nickenich 03:13:06
176. 388 LutzRakowitsch BrexbachGemsen Neuwied 03:16:15
177. 688 AndreKillian BrexbachGemsen Bendorf 03:16:17
233. 346 ChrisHellinger SIG Andernach 03:26:51
243. 356 ViktorKretzschmann BrexbachGemsen Vallendar 03:29:33
260. 379 SaschaPries SIG Mendig 03:33:18
262. 318 KoenDruyts Biketramps kasterlee 03:33:34
315. 1100 AlexanderSchladt SIG Koblenz 03:48:15
347. 427 KlausWilk BrexbachGemsen Kleinmaischeid 03:56:36
354. 387 RüdigerRoth Biketramps Bendorf 03:59:28
356. 329 StafGoris Biketramps vosselaar 04:01:37


----------



## Deleted 56720 (20. Juni 2009)

Hi,

bin heut nicht dabay und fürs Elztal reicht die Kondititon nicht 

Hab vor in Anhausen mitzufahren vielleicht trifft man sich da

Gruß
Jens


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2009)

....schade für heute....aber mit der "Förstertour" am 4. Juli, das machen wir dann so, daß wir von Sayn um AYN starten und dann in Anhausen um 14:30 h dazustoßen....bis denne


----------



## Deleted 56720 (20. Juni 2009)

Die "Förstertour" kostet allerdings 5 Euronen - denke mal der Förster gibt ne Runde isotonische Kaltschale aus


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2009)




----------



## !Ghostrider! (20. Juni 2009)

tach die damen,
habe es heute leider nicht hin bekommen, stand schön auf der a61 im stau!!!
hoffe ihr hattet ne schöne tour 
habe eben die bilder von rhens gesichetet, hier eine nicht unbekannte gemse
gruß andré


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Juni 2009)

@müslihangi
na, was macht ihr bayden wieder für Geheimpläne

wir,toschelutzwwckundich,hatten heute eine geniale Tour.Es war zwar ab und zu etwas feucht von unten aber dafür Trails ohne Ende.Teils zum schieben aber auch manche zum fahren geeignet.Viele neue Abschnitte haben wir auch kennen gelernt. Danke Guido Lutz.

 2 Biker aus Werlenbach sind dann beim Almblick dazugestoßen.

Ich hatte mit Anreise aus Steimel 82km und 1500hm


----------



## maik_87 (20. Juni 2009)

-->


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2009)

...ich hatte dann 52 km und 1150 hm....und das war auch schööön.....Der Alutzo war ayn guter Führer

Wir sind den Schauern ausgewichen...in alter BrexbachGemsen Tradition.....das hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht...und das das immer wieder funktioniert......das kann kayn Zufall sayn.........!!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2009)

....so ayn Mist da ist mir doch glatt der Berry durchgegangen....aber jetzt komplett nochmal:





T-Brex schrieb:


> *35KM (235 Finisher)*
> 54. 11 DominikBreuer SIG Nickenich 02:05:43
> 66. 176 TorstenScheben BrexbachGemsen SAYN 02:06:46
> 98. 117 MichaelNicolai BrexbachGemsen Ransbach-B 02:18:23
> ...


 


_Die BrexbachGemsen hatten mit dem "Tschabarello" noch aynen Finisher in der 35 km Distance mit der Zeit von 02:35 h, dieser wurde leider nicht bei der Zieldurchfahrt beachtet/gewertet........Schade.....(mit Scanner wie in E`hausen wäre das nicht passiert..)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (20. Juni 2009)

haben die mich in Rhens vllt auch übersehen oder vergessen


----------



## T-Brex (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Mitaynander,

ich werde heute mit Family bei "jedem Sayn Tal" um die *Mittagszeit im **Bauernhof "Schneidmühle"* zwischen Deesen und Ellenhausen einkehren und ayn wenig verwaylen.....um auch ayn Wayzen zu schlürfen.....

*Vorteil*, die Restauration ist im Hof, liegt damit etwas ab von der Straße, damit die Kids ein wenig spielen und rumlaufen können.....das wird in Selters oder Isenburg oder Kausen kaum möglich sayn.....

Also alle mit Kiddys...*Flyfisher.....wwck....jaymano*.....sonst noch wer ????.......vielleicht sieht man sich ja.....????....wir starten ca. 1030 h in Sayn.....ganz gemach....


----------



## ww-ck (21. Juni 2009)

Moin, Moin,

geile Tour Gestern. Super Trails, alles fahrbar. Vielen Dank Lutz. Sollten wir bei Gelegenheit wiederholen. 
Der Andy war nur sauer weil er jetzt endlich mal wieder sein Bike putzen muss. Aber als echter Mountain-Biker müssen Mann und Maschine so aussehen.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da war auch wieder ein Zwölfender aba der kannte den Sändy garnicht?
> Ist er gar ein Phantom?



Dann war das abba ein 12ender auf 4 Beinen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hör doch auf so Kreuzvergleiche zu machen.Rhens-Wichtelbach
Wenn ich beim 24std Event so fahren würde wie letzten Samstag dann käme ich auf 680km und ca.12000 hm


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wow ist das ein dicker Smiley gibts sowas auf spezillen Sayten für Übergrößen?



issn pauerbahh smayli


----------



## maik_87 (22. Juni 2009)

Na ihr..., also wenn es die Arbeit und das Wetter einigermaßen zulassen werden ich am Samstag um ayn in sayyn sayn...!! So langsam hab ich mich an das bike vom Tosch gewöhnt.., trotz des großen Rahmens (von 18 Zoll auf 20 Zoll)


----------



## Focusine (23. Juni 2009)

Huhuuuuu, 

gibts für Samstag nochma ne Wegbeschraybung bitte, wayl ich doch net wayß, wo dat Poison-Dingen ist....

Hatte gestern alleine mitten im Wald ne kaputte Kette,  da stand ich nu und hatte jede Menge Weg zu Fuß haym, aba nu isse wieda heile und fit für Samstag. - 

Gruß
Jutta


----------



## d_b (23. Juni 2009)

Werde am Samstag um ayn wohl auch dabay sayn in Meien, äh Mayen (gar nicht so einfach die Sprache )

Gruß,
Dominik


----------



## Focusine (24. Juni 2009)

Morgääähn,

danke für die tolle Wegbeschraybung. So werden wirs sicherlich finden....

Ach, übrigens: Jede Kette wäre mir ziemlich egal gewesen, nur nicht die, die gerissen ist! Ich muß mir mal jede Menge Notfallnummern speichern, damit ich um Hilfe schreien kann (und natürlich das Handy mitnehmen!!!) 

Bis Samstag

Jutta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (25. Juni 2009)

Na ihr Chauvis.....sayd bloß froh daß eure aygenen Damen hier nicht "kontroll-lesen".....sonst gäbs bestimmt was mit dem Nudelholz



Gestern schönes lockeres Toürchen mit den Biketramps....alutzo...war auch mit dabbay.....bin mal wieder das "U" im Hasenpfad gefahren...


*Samstag Elztour ab 1300h Mayn bei Poison...*


Mit dem Wetter schaynt es ja hinzuhauen...**Nur für den Fall, der ja bestimmt nicht eintritt, aber falls der Hangi die Vorstellung wegen Witterung abblasen muß.....dann Samstag alternativ 1300 h ab Schloß Sayn für ne kleine *"DreckswetterrundefürzweistündchengehtimmerTour"*


----------



## T-Brex (25. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jaja Du kennst dich aus!
> Dann gibts HAUE


 
Jaaaaaaaa!!!!!!

Schmerz tut gut, und das sehr lange !!!!!!


----------



## Focusine (25. Juni 2009)

Mensch, Hangi!

Wo haste denn das Bild von mir her??? Schade, dass man die schönen scharfen Sporen net sehen kann....  

Und die vielen Ketten und Ringe.....


----------



## Andreas S. (26. Juni 2009)

hayho,

0 regen ist gut .Ich hoffe das auch für mayne Radltourgegend morgen.
Und wer am Sonntach nix zum tun hat,der kann sich hier  http://www.20hradmarathon-fell.de/mal sehen lassen um mich anzufeueren.
Für essen und trinken wird vor Ort gesorgt gell hangi?
Mit Geld kann man da alles bezahlen.

Ich wünsche euch natürlich auch ne trockene Elztour und viel Spaß.
Sicher,das geht auch ohne mich


----------



## T-Brex (26. Juni 2009)

....und schwenk dä Hut............nur so um den Raym vom Müsli fortzuführen....


----------



## Andreas S. (26. Juni 2009)

maat et jood,

ich bin dann mal weg

und kayn gezicke wenn ich nicht da bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2009)

....hat der SÄndy ein neues Trikot und ein neues Bike ????.....wann hast du die Aufnahmen gemacht....kenne ich noch nicht....ist aber gut geworden


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2009)

Da es doch einige Tage von Oben trocken war würde ich sagen die Elztaltour steht 

selbst wenn es heute Mittag naß werden sollte....es ist doch warm....und wenns ganz arg wird....dann machen wir ein kleines Alternativprogramm.....aber von den Schauern die für heute angesagt sind, lassen wir uns doch nicht den Bike-Samstag versauen...


Wer ist denn heute alles am Start *um AYN in Mayn*??......

.....außer dem *Sprungmonkey* und dem *Hangschieber* und dem *Schorschi* und dem *d b* und *mir*??......der *Biketramp Jörg*.....die *Focusine* und der *Rotwilderer* hatten sich noch angesagt...und der *Müsli....*und *Alutzo*.....sonst noch jemand ohne Fahrschayn???


----------



## Klaus Goerg (27. Juni 2009)

die Wetterstation die der Tour am nächsten steht: 

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/106130.html

Bin am rüsten, möchte mitfahren. Soll ich noch jemanden mit in die Eifel nehmen??

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Klaus Goerg (27. Juni 2009)

nach den Kachelmanndaten sollte man den südlichen Teil des Tales bevorzugen.....


Grüße

Klaus


----------



## !Ghostrider! (27. Juni 2009)

hier!!! ich auch 
ein einzel ticket bitte


----------



## Klaus Goerg (27. Juni 2009)

zway

oder so....


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2009)

achtneun


----------



## Focusine (27. Juni 2009)

zähn
ülf


----------



## !Ghostrider! (27. Juni 2009)

zwülf


----------



## d_b (27. Juni 2009)

drayzehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2009)

Zwayda !!!!!

Rad gewienert, geölt und poliert....wie neu.....ich stinke noch, geh jetzt mal duschen !!

Supergayle Tour !!! Danke Hangi 

Die sollten wir jedes Jahr mal fahren  

Und zum Wetter brauchen wir aygentlich gar nix mehr schrayben...das glaubt uns doch kayner mehr, das wir den Regen immer austanzen.....

so jetzt duschen.....bis nachher nochmal.....

apropos....der Ghostrider braucht gar nicht duschen.....hat er doch schon alles erlädscht....


----------



## !Ghostrider! (27. Juni 2009)

wie war das,
neid ist die schönste art der anerkennung??
ihr hättet ja auch mit planschen können! 
war sehr erfrischend!


----------



## Focusine (27. Juni 2009)

Huhuuu,

wir sind auch fäddisch, Pasta-Party - lecka lecka.

War ne tolle Tour - auch wenn mir mächtig die Bayne sengeln.... und das net nur von den Brennesseln....

Schön, dass ihr imma auf mich gewartet habt!!

Jutta


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2009)

....ja....schön wars.......ich hatte wirklich kayne Zecke !!....hätte ich nicht gedacht....ich hatte schon bei sehr viel weniger "Dickicht" wesentlich mehr von den klaynen Saugern an mir....das ist der Vortayl wenn man nicht der Schnellste ist......dann sind die Zecken vorher schon aufgestiegen..............und wer hat wieviele...??.......

Zur Tour: Nach dem Singletrailmassacker war der Radweg die optimale Ergänzung !!!.....Hier haben wir es nochmal richtig krachen lassen....super


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2009)

...hier gehts Schlag auf Schlag...........nächsten *Samstag, den 04.July gehts wieder ab Ayn h am Schloß in Sayn.....*

Wir fahren dann nach Anhausen und fahren die "Förster-Tour" ab 1430 h Anhausen Kirche. 

Bitte abgezählt 5 Euronen mitbringen, der Einsatz wird "verzehrt".....


Die Tour ist sehr zu empfehlen...neben den 35 km des Försters Krause als Erklärbär gibts noch 10 km Anfahrt von Sayn....und auf dem Nachhauseweg gibts noch den "Hasenpfad" als Leckerly.........

Alles in Allem von Sayn/Sayn dann ca. 55 km.....aber moderates Tempo....

und für alle die Mittwochs nicht wissen was sie tun sollen:
*Biketramps*.....*1700 h Parkplatz Mühlenstraße Bendorf*.....Feierabendtour ca. 25 km 2 h.


----------



## T-Brex (28. Juni 2009)

ersdär


----------



## T-Brex (28. Juni 2009)

.....die Förstertour nächsten Samstag ist auch prima für unsere "Fußkranken" Gemsen geeignet, die sich "nur" 30 km zutrauen, dann einfach mit dem Auto 1430 h Anhausen Kirche (mitten im Dorf) anreisen und nur die Förstertour fahren, denn die ist wirklich für alle machbar 

Wäre schön wenn wir da mal mit vielen vielen Gemsen im Gemsentrikot auflaufen, dann könnten wir mal ein schönes Gruppenfoto für unsere Homepage machen......also....


----------



## !Ghostrider! (28. Juni 2009)

so habe die gps daten mal online gestellt.
http://www.openstreetmap.org/trace/426224/view
sind mit mapsource zu öffnen


----------



## !Ghostrider! (28. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (28. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Zecken?
> Wasn das?
> Kenn ich nicht!
> Hab ja genau deshalb im Sommer keine Klettermöglichkeit für die Viecher!
> Mann nannte ihn Klinge!




ICH hatte ayne Zägge. Bin wohl zu langsam gefahren, dass die mich anspringen konnte....  - wayl an der der Klinge kanns net liegen


----------



## alutzo (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo ElztalGemsen...äh...oder so,

wollte mich noch mal für die geile Tour gestern bedanken. Die müssen wir auf jeden Fall wiederholen. Und wie wir gesehen haben  alles fahrbar  also fürs nächste mal...

Grüße
alutzo


----------



## Focusine (28. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> HAste mal geguckt war bestimmt ein Männchen  .




Das konnte ich layder gar nicht erkennen, die war zu viel klein... Aber war mir auch egal, Hauptsache raus aus mir


----------



## d_b (28. Juni 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> PS: So wie es ausschaut Dienstag 15 Uhr Mettbrötchentour!
> @d_b wie klappts bei Dir?



Bis jetzt siehts so aus das ich Zeit habe. Wenns nicht geht melde ich mich.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (28. Juni 2009)

hallo Gemsen,

habe mal das Lenkervideo gesichtet, sind einige gute Aufnahmen dabei.
Muss das Teil aber noch bearbeiten. Bei der im Moment knappen Freizeit wirds sicher ein Weilchen dauern. Die Bilder habe ich roh hier ins Album geladen, fehlen noch einige. Werden nachgereicht.
Im Album ist eine Funktion zum Drehen der Fotos.

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Focusine (29. Juni 2009)

Zäggen, was sind das?[/QUOTE]

Zägge = gemayner Holzbock - wenn de wißt, wat ich mean


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (29. Juni 2009)

hayho,

wie ich sehe, hat es ja geklappt ohne mich bay eurer Elztaltour.
Ich bin auch wieder hayle gelandet. 
17.Platz von 62 Aynzelstarter mit 297km und 6000hm in 17 gefahrenen Runden ,alles Asphalt.
Das Rennen war für ca.3h unterbrochen,da es einen schweren Unfall gegeben hatte.
Das Team Mertens Zwölfender hat die Plätze 2,3,4,17,20,21,23,26,28,29,40 belagert.
War schon sehr heftig dieser Berg zur Thommer Höhe 5 km und 300 hm am Stück.Aber ayne super Veranstaltung was die Feller und Thommer da auf die Bayne gestellt haben.

@hangi
wo war er?


----------



## Klaus Goerg (29. Juni 2009)

Andy, prima Leistung, Respekt.....

Gruß aus Rengsdorf

Klaus


----------



## Klaus Goerg (29. Juni 2009)

hab mal ein Testvideo geladen, den Rest muss ich noch bearbeiten.
Insgesamt 1,30 Std, wartet noch Arbeit.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFRfiCT0mGs"]YouTube - Eltztal Test[/ame] 

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Klaus Goerg (1. Juli 2009)

nächster Versuch, leider verschlechtert sich die Qualität beim Hochladen..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT39_XtLlWU"]YouTube - Eltztal 2009[/ame]



Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Sunny77 (1. Juli 2009)

Wollte nur mal bescheid geben.
Hab ja ein paar Seiten zuvor mal geschrieben das ich den nächsten Sain Tripp mit bei bin. Derzeit habe ich aber mündlich Prüfungsvorbereitung und das kostet mehr Zeit als ich für möglich gehalten habe. zudem heiratet mein bester Freund am Wochenende und danach gehts für 3 Wochen nach Ägypten.

Aber dann ..... Hoch und heilig ..... Indianerehrenwort will ich mal eure Hinterteile sehen  (beim hinterherfahren versteht sich)


----------



## T-Brex (2. Juli 2009)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal bescheid geben.
> 
> Aber dann ......... *will ich mal eure Hinterteile sehen  (beim hinterherfahren versteht sich)*





*na na na.....das will ich aber auch schwer hoffen....*


----------



## T-Brex (2. Juli 2009)

Erinnerung:

Samstag 04 Juli 09 Förstertour in Anhausen


*Um ayn h ab Schloß Sayn *(dann ca. 55 km)

oder ab Anhausen Kirche 1430 h (dann ca. 35 km)


Bitte recht zahlraych im Gemsentrikot erschaynen....dann machen wir mal ayn schönes Gruppenfoto, mit Dame, für unsere HP.....

Bis Samstag!!!


----------



## flowbing (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

das Wetter lockt ja schon ziemlich nach draußen... aber leider kann ich dem Ruf der Natur nicht nachkommen. Ich bin leider die nächsten Wochen nicht für sportliche Aktivitäten zu haben. 
Ich hab nen ITBS Syndrom, das klassische Läuferknie oder so.

MfG Flo


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Juli 2009)

aus st.eimel


----------



## Focusine (2. Juli 2009)

@Müsli:

Alles liebe und Gute noch nachträglich zu Deinem B-Day wünschen Dir Focusine und Rotwildbändiger... 
Da trinken wir doch sicher beim nächsten Früchtekuchen einen drauf, oda??? 

http://www.smilies-smilies.de/smilies/anlass_smilies/gratulation.gif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ihr Brexbachgemsen
Habe gerade dem Andy eine Email geschickt und gefragt wie es mit euch am Sonntag beim MTB Event in Roßbach so aussieht. Focusine und ihr Göttergatte sind schon mit dabei. wäre schön wenn der ein oder andere mit dabei sein könnte. Es geht in eure Heimat. Die Strecken findet ihr unter      http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.38264.html 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Juli 2009)

hey figaro,
hast du dir nicht ein richtiges Bike zugelegt?


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hey figaro,
> hast du dir nicht ein richtiges Bike zugelegt?


wei0t du doch, aber zusammen gefahren sind wir seitdem noch nicht. wird ja mal Zeit


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2009)

weiter Info´s bekommt ihr auch unter http://www.tus-rossbach.de/index.php?id=165


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2009)

...lieber Müsli.....


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Juli 2009)

hayho,
was ist mit Roßbach am Sonntag ?
Wer fährt denn nu mit ?


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hayho,
> was ist mit Roßbach am Sonntag ?
> Wer fährt denn nu mit ?


 
...ich denke du startest in Andernach....???...

...bist du denn am Samstag bei der Förstertour incl. Fideljoe dabei ???...und denk an das kleine schwarze...fürs Gruppenfoto !!!


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Juli 2009)

ne,ich bin doch in Roßbach am Sonntag.
Morgen 5h quer durchs Siegtal


----------



## ww-ck (3. Juli 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hayho,
> was ist mit Roßbach am Sonntag ?
> Wer fährt denn nu mit ?


Meiner einer und der Bambini am Samstag und Sonntag in Roßbach dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Meiner einer und der Bambini am Samstag und Sonntag in Roßbach dabei.


 

Ich begrüße Marienrachdorf.....

Samstag und Sonntag in Roßbach dabei ..???.

oder

*Samstag in Anhausen und Sonntag in Roßbach dabei* ??????


----------



## Sarkastos (3. Juli 2009)

Jo zu Anhausen hätte ich auch gerne Infos!

Könnte mir vorstellen endlich nochmal vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Zuviele Daten für mich!
> Sein oder nicht sein wie was und wo.
> 
> Roßbach, Andernach oder Anhausen wer ist den nun wo?
> ...


 



.............ganz ruhig..............

wir starten um ayn in Sayn......haben 300 hm und 10 km Anreise nach Anhausen....dann gibts ne ne kleine Tour vom Förster....mit Erklärbär....(so wie man inna Eifel den Laacher See mit Schwefelquellen und Römerbrunnen und Lava erklärt.....)....Einkehr im Biergarten(1 AlkfreiWeizen)....also kein Hochleistungssport...aber wirklich schön !!!!!
Und die individuelle Abfahrt danach von uns nach Sayn geht über den legendären Hasenpfad !!! Super Single Trail vom Rhein-Höhen-Weg bis nach Heimbach !!
Wäre schön wenn du kommst, kannst ja auch den d_b Dominik mitbringen.. !!..wenn 1300 nicht geht, laß dich nach Anhausen fahren, und dann mit dem Bike zurück, zumindest bis Sayn, dann kannste bei mir auf dein Frauchen warten....!!!


----------



## BurgFräulein (3. Juli 2009)

....wenn der Sarkastos kommt, bin ich auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2009)

okidokie...dann können wir ja morgen Vormittag nochmal telefonieren....


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2009)

@ Hangschieber
Kurze Info zu Roßbach. Wenn du möchtest und fit bist kannst du am Sonntag in Roßbach ruhig zeigen was du drauf hast und musst keine Wandertour daraus machen.
Du hast die Möglichkeit die 70+ zu fahren. Die ist dann schon was sportlicher als einen Wandertour. Weiß allerdings nichtgenau was die Brexbachgemsen darunter verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (3. Juli 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .............ganz ruhig..............
> 
> wir starten um ayn in Sayn......haben 300 hm und 10 km Anreise nach Anhausen....dann gibts ne ne kleine Tour vom Förster....mit Erklärbär....(so wie man inna Eifel den Laacher See mit Schwefelquellen und Römerbrunnen und Lava erklärt.....)....Einkehr im Biergarten(1 AlkfreiWeizen)....also kein Hochleistungssport...aber wirklich schön !!!!!
> Und die individuelle Abfahrt danach von uns nach Sayn geht über den legendären Hasenpfad !!! Super Single Trail vom Rhein-Höhen-Weg bis nach Heimbach !!
> Wäre schön wenn du kommst, kannst ja auch den d_b Dominik mitbringen.. !!..wenn 1300 nicht geht, laß dich nach Anhausen fahren, und dann mit dem Bike zurück, zumindest bis Sayn, dann kannste bei mir auf dein Frauchen warten....!!!



Ach wie? Wir kommen auf der Rücktour gar nicht mehr in Anhausen vorbei?
Blöd, denn da steht doch mein Auto :-(    Mhhh, jetzt muss Plan B her....

Jetzt wollte ich mal wieder mit euch ne Runde drehen 
und dann habe ich ein Auto am falschen Platz stehen...


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2009)

wir haben in der 70er Gruppe ca 10 Guidos damit wir auf die Teilnehmer reagieren können.
Würde mich freuen wenn in diesem Jahr auch wieder einige von euch dabay wären


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2009)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Ach wie? Wir kommen auf der Rücktour gar nicht mehr in Anhausen vorbei?
> Blöd, denn da steht doch mein Auto :-( Mhhh, jetzt muss Plan B her....
> 
> Jetzt wollte ich mal wieder mit euch ne Runde drehen
> und dann habe ich ein Auto am falschen Platz stehen...


 


Neeneeeneeenneee......wir kommen natürlich nach Anhausen !!!!!

aber die die mit dem Bike von Sayn anreisen, fahren natürlich auch wieder dahin zurück.....die Förstertour ist Anhausen/Anhausen ca. 35 km !!!!

aber dann verpaßt du halt den Hasenpfad....


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Juli 2009)

70+ ????
Ist das die Altersklasse , die durchschnittliche Trittfrequenz oder sogar 
die hm pro km?


----------



## xmichelx (3. Juli 2009)

ach sooooooooooooooo.

Dann ist ja alles OK.


----------



## ww-ck (3. Juli 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ich begrüße Marienrachdorf.....
> 
> Samstag und Sonntag in Roßbach dabei ..???.
> 
> ...


Samstag Biathlon für Kids und Erwachsene und Sonntag 'Wandertour'. Ruhige Runde in den Highlands. Wir werden aber laut GPS-Daten bei euch in den Downlands vorbeischauen.


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2009)

xmichelx schrieb:


> ach sooooooooooooooo.
> 
> Dann ist ja alles OK.


 
Da die Förstertour aber kein Rennen ist, wird es für einen Emmelshausen und Rhens-Starter kein Problem sayn die 55 km im gemütlichen Tourentempo, Kein Wettkampftempo !!!!!, zu meistern !!....dann gibts nämlich zum Schluß noch nen klasse 2 km Singletrail..vom Rh-Weg nach Heimbach...der ist wirklich klasse !!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Juli 2009)

was für ne Strecke nimmt denn die Marienrachtdorfer Delegation unter die Stollen?


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Samstag Biathlon für Kids und Erwachsene und Sonntag 'Wandertour'. Ruhige Runde in den Highlands. Wir werden aber laut GPS-Daten bei euch in den Downlands vorbeischauen.


 
S..schade .....hatte am Samstag in Anhausen auf euch gehofft.....


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Juli 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> S..schade .....hatte am Samstag in Anhausen auf euch gehofft.....



ist zu gefährlich für mich und mein Esel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2009)

hi Christian. Schön das du dir schon die GPS Daten geholt hast. wir müssen morgen noch schnell eine Änderung einbauen. Stebach ist von Bagger verwüstet. Hatte es am sonntag bei der Probefahrt schon vermutet. Plan B kommt dann zum tragen


----------



## ww-ck (3. Juli 2009)

Mein Sohn freut sich schon lange aufs Biathlon. Ist auch ganz witzig.
@Andy - werde auf jeden Fall die 70er Runde fahren. Wenn die 70+ keine Rennveranstaltung wird, werde ich die angehen. Mache ich aber von der Tagesform abhängig.


----------



## ww-ck (3. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hi Christian. Schön das du dir schon die GPS Daten geholt hast. wir müssen morgen noch schnell eine Änderung einbauen. Stebach ist von Bagger verwüstet. Hatte es am sonntag bei der Probefahrt schon vermutet. Plan B kommt dann zum tragen


Gebt ihr die aktuelle Route dann noch raus?


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Juli 2009)

ich habe die Strecke ausgedruckt.
Wie bekomme ich die große Spanplatte jetzt am Lenker fest?


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Gebt ihr die aktuelle Route dann noch raus?



das werden wir wohl nicht mehr schaffen, habe eben erst die Info erhalten. Suchen morgen früh nur schnell eine Umfahrung


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Juli 2009)

nimm den dicken bambini mit , der kann Bagger fahrn und macht Stehbach
topfeben


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich habe die Strecke ausgedruckt.
> Wie bekomme ich die große Spanplatte jetzt am Lenker fest?


 
....das ist Landluft.....in der Stadt wird der Ausdruck auf Lochstreifengröße komprimiert und dann kannst du die Karte mit den Fingerspitzen abtasten......darfst dabei nur nicht vergessen das Kabel weiterzudrehen...aber nicht zu schnell...sonst gibtst heiße Finger....


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Juli 2009)

was du meinst ist die Bremsscheibe


----------



## ww-ck (3. Juli 2009)

Lass die Löcher, wir machen eine schöne Trailtour raus. Wird wahrscheinlich sehr selektiv werden, bringt aber eine menge Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (4. Juli 2009)

Moin, Moin,

@Müsli - fährst du Morgen mit in Roßbach?
Gruß
Christian


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juli 2009)

....da kannste doch mit deinem LadyRRBike um 1430 h in Anhausen vorbeikommen, Foto, und dann ab in den WW  an die Sieg, dort kannste mit dem SupraÄndy noch ein paar KM Asphalt lutschen.....dann haste die optimale Frongraych Vorbereitung


----------



## xmichelx (4. Juli 2009)

Wer ist denn heute in Sayn am Start?

Wenn ihr es nicht ganz so schnell angehen lasst, starte ich auch schon von Sayn aus.


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juli 2009)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Wer ist denn heute in Sayn am Start?
> 
> Wenn ihr es nicht ganz so schnell angehen lasst, starte ich auch schon von Sayn aus.


 

Hi Michel.....wie immer.....um AYN in SAYN..........wir fahren "Galama".....keine Sorge....


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juli 2009)

....Nabend....ich schicke gleich noch ein paar Bülda per email rund....

War eine schönes Toürchen mit dem Förster.

Nur die Zeit hat uns gegen Ende ganz schön im Nacken gesessen.....da haben zuvor in Grenzau einige zu lange gesessen.........aber egal war trotzdem schön

Der Rheinsteiger hat das Taufbad in der Brex genommen und sayn BrexbachGemsen Driggo würdig getauft. Respekt!

Ich hab mir gleich gedacht das er heute was vorhat....das der Ghostrider letzte Woche in der Elz Abkühlung fand konnte er nicht auf sich sitzen lassen.......mal gespannt wer und im welchem Bach der nächste ist ...

Mit der Anfahrt von Sayn waren es dann ca. 55 km und 800 hm.....8Gemsen dabei, die neunte in der Brex getroffen....gell Jaymano


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Juli 2009)

was  mich da mal interessiert.Habt ihr jetzt nur noch die Knipse dabbay oder auch noch ein Bike?
Ist das Tourziel demnäxt mindestens 200 Fotos zu schießen?
Naja,Hauptsache es hat Spaß gemacht und der Rheinsteiger hat Wasser gespart. _Wie der Schrayner kanns kayner!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (4. Juli 2009)

hallo, 

genau Andy, so kanns kayner. Das Equipment hat bis auf den Sattel nix weiter abbekommen, und bei mir melden sich so langsam die ersten Druckstellen. Werds berichten...und mal ein paar Bier drauftun.
Ansonsten wieder eine klasse Tour. Bis demnächst in alter Frische 

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Focusine (4. Juli 2009)

Juhuuu,
wir sind auch gut zu Hause angekommen... War ne schöne Tour, bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie viele schöne Wege es in unserem nächsten Umfeld gibt, die ich nicht kenne.... 
Schreiner-Klaus sayn Bachhupfer sah wirklich spektakulär aus... - Armer Klaus, bekommst sicher ein paar blaue Flecke... 

Jutta


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juli 2009)

...fehlt nur noch das Bückstück..........und das Prunkstück.....


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juli 2009)

....das sind ganz besonders tolle Stücke.......

.....da hat doch das Denkstück glatt den Baum im Hintergrund....umgedacht........

.....wie heißt denn das Sahnestück aygentlich ??...aus Koblenz kommt se....und fährt sonst viel RR......war das am Ende der Müsli.....getarnt...????....also wenn er's war...dann muß er ab sofort imma so zurechtgemacht kommen....


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juli 2009)

Gen8


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juli 2009)

...Vögel die früh pfeiffen.....holt die Katz.....


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juli 2009)

.....was bist du denn für ein Prinz?????.....los oute dich .....Hosen runter..........biste ein Bruder von Sarkastos ??


----------



## Klaus Goerg (5. Juli 2009)

hallo alle,

habe die Bilder hier ins Album geladen. Unterwasserfotos sind leider keine dabei.......


Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Klaus Goerg (5. Juli 2009)

nur wer einmal in den Brexbach getaucht ist ist auch eine echte Brexbachgemse.......
Kann ja einfacher gestaltet werden, vielleicht bei der Grillfeier..

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Juli 2009)

hayho,
bin zurück von einer sehr tollen Veranstaltung in Roßbach.Es hat wieder einmal alles gepasst.Alle die heute nicht dabbay waren haben wirklich etwas versäumt.
Die Daten zu der im voraus abgestempelten "Spazierfahrt" sind bei der 70+ Gruppe  95km  ca.1300hm 4:46 h Fahrzeit 
Wir waren gegen 14:30 zurück. Strecke ging über Dierdorf,Stehbach,Wirscheid,Grenzau,Sayn,Zoo,Rheinhöhenweg,den Hasenpfad hinab,Verpflegung am Pilz,Aubachtal,Urbachtal,Linkenbach,Grenzbachtal,PuderbacherLand bis Rossbach.



> nur wer einmal in den Brexbach getaucht ist ist auch eine echte Brexbachgemse



da würde ich dir gerne zustimmen, wenn es BrexbachEnten heißen würde.
Aber wenn du dich ein bisserl in der Tierwelt auskennst und bei deinen Alpentouren die Gemsen oberhalb 2500m üNN beobachtet hättest,dann hast du bestimmt keine mit Schnorchel oder Kiemen oder sogar Gummistiefel entdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (5. Juli 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hayho,
> bin zurück von einer sehr tollen Veranstaltung in Roßbach.Es hat wieder einmal alles gepasst.Alle die heute nicht dabbay waren haben wirklich etwas versäumt.
> Die Daten zu der im voraus abgestempelten "Spazierfahrt" sind bei der 70+ Gruppe 95km ca.1300hm 4:46 h Fahrzeit
> Wir waren gegen 14:30 zurück. Strecke ging über Dierdorf,Stehbach,Wirscheid,Grenzau,Sayn,Zoo,Rheinhöhenweg,den Hasenpfad hinab,Verpflegung am Pilz,Aubachtal,Urbachtal,Linkenbach,Grenzbachtal,PuderbacherLand bis Rossbach.
> ...


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juli 2009)

Na dann haben die Highländer ja auch ihren Spaß gehabt..........so wie wir gestern.....

..aber mal was ganz anderes......ich mache mir Sorgen um unsere Bike-Jugend.....der komplette Nachwuchs ist ein Totalausfall......seit Wochen und Monaten spurlos verschwunden.....kein Lebenszeichen....NIX.......Was ist los ????......Vermißt werden:

*Maik87, Pogofreak, Paddie, Mischbäck,* *Flowbing, T-Ray, Lizzardqueen, ma899 Marius, DW77  *

gibts euch noch ....bitte mal um ein Lebenszeichen...und kommt mal wieder ans Schloß....Samstags um Ayn in Sayn....


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Juli 2009)

ich hatte aber gestern und heute Spaß
un das nicht zu knapp.DAs könnte sogar noch für einige dahaymgebliebene 
reichen
gn8


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juli 2009)

.....is gut Herr Dr. Glöbner.....aber die Ente muß trotzdem raus....


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. Juli 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Als Ausgleich hab ich wieder gebastelt ist ein wenig länger als sonst denke aber es gefällt trotzdem.
> 
> YouTube - FÃ¶rstertour Anhausen




Der Clip ist der Hammer ! Gute Arbeit! Da weiss ich ja jetzt was mich in Zukunft erwartet, wenn ich kein BrexbachGemseLIGHT mehr bin, sondern Fit und auf der Höh'  Clip ist jetzt auch auf der BrexbachGemsen Homepage verlinkt!


----------



## Focusine (6. Juli 2009)

Gudde Morgäääähn,

keinen Wurm gefangen, aba wieda viele, viele Schnäggen = Fudda für die Enten ....

Ach übrigens: Ärste

Ja, wie Andy und Olli berichten, war gestern in Roßbach wieder ne schöne Tour... Bin zwar nur die 45 gefahren, aber die war auch ok...

Jutta


----------



## xmichelx (6. Juli 2009)

Zum Glück durfe ich Dein tolles Video gestern noch mit Ton genießen.

Hast Du das Video auch noch irgendwo in "voller" Qualität hochgeladen?

Finde ich klasse, dass Du Dir so viel Mühe mit den Videos machst.


----------



## Focusine (6. Juli 2009)

und nu?? Alles fott oda watt?? 
Net aufregen, spar Dir die Energie für den nächsten Tag....


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. Juli 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich mich doch noch aufregen!
> 
> 
> YOUTUBE HAT WIE SOLL ES AUCH ANDERS SEIN *DIE AUDIOSPUR* von Anhausen gelöscht!
> ...



Die Musik war schon klasse dazu! Aber es gibt die Möglichkeit die Tonspur bei youtube "offiziell" auszutauschen und dem Video ein cooles Lied aus verschiedenen Muisikrichtungen zu unterlegen.  Einfach auf "meine Videos" bei youtube nach dem Einloggen gehen und dann unter dem Clip auf den Button "AudioSwap" klicken und aus 1000en Liedern einen passenden Song auswählen. Kostet nix und wird auch nicht gelöscht !!!!! So hab ich es bei meinen Clips gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (6. Juli 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wäre ja möglich wenn YouTube das Vid richtig anzeigen würde!
> Anstatt Laufzeit 7min 30sec haben sie 1min 47sec übrig gelassen.
> 
> Meine Reaktion wird nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.
> ...



upps hatte ich garnicht gesehen das die Youtube-Polizei die Länge gekürzt hat. Veoh ist ne Möglichkeit oder nochmal hochladen (ich weiss dauert lange) und direkt den Audioswap machen ?!
Jedenfalls muss diese Videokollage uns erhalten bleiben!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xmichelx (6. Juli 2009)

Hast Du das Video schon auf Rapid?


----------



## Focusine (7. Juli 2009)

Hey Tom,

alles Liebe und Gute zu Deinem runden Ehrentag wünschen wir Dir. Genieße den Tag und laß Dich ordentlich verwöhnen...


LG
Klaus und Jutta


@Müsli: Danke für dayne Erklärung. Jetzt wayß ich dat auch ändlich... Bist ein toller Erklärbär... - Biste schön fit für Deine Tour????


----------



## Klaus Goerg (7. Juli 2009)

hallo Thomas,

Glückwunsch und alles Beste....

Grüße aus Rengsdorf 

Klaus


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juli 2009)

lieber hangschiebender Tom


Alles Gute zu deinem zehnten 30. Geburtstag !!!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (7. Juli 2009)

man kann natürlich auch schon "Ilja Rogoff" schenken....

Grüße aus R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunus biker (7. Juli 2009)

@hangi

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag,biste jetzt in der gleichen AK wie ich ?

Feier schön ,aber dieses mal ohne Video !!!

Uwe


----------



## Klaus Goerg (7. Juli 2009)

hi Tom,

kommt auch gut. Bitte sende mir mal den Namen des Progs für die Bearbeitung.

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## xmichelx (7. Juli 2009)

Ich schließe mich den Glückwünschen für unseren "Spielberg" auf zwei Rädern gern an.

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (7. Juli 2009)

Das mit den Glückwünschen ist so ne Sache 

Aber auch der Westerwald wünscht the butcher einen schönen runden Geburtstag.

_*... Lass die Sau raus ...*_ 

Gruß Olli


----------



## maik_87 (8. Juli 2009)

Na halli hallo.., wie gehts denn so!? Wollt mich och mal wieder bei euch melden. Nun der Prüfungsstress is ertma vorbei und jetzt bleibt och wieder Zeit zum Biken. Also nächsten Mittwoch werde ich da sayn. (diesen Samstag nicht, weil ich auf einem Festival bin).


----------



## T-Brex (8. Juli 2009)

Hi Maik,

haste dein Plaste-Elaste-Bike wieder zurück??
Kannst dich ja mal heute Abend telefonisch melden....Nr. haste ja...
kommt aber auch nochmal per mail...

@All: fahre gleich nach dem Schauer noch die Mittwochsrunde mit den Biketramps ab Bendorf.

*Samstag* kann ich layder nicht bay euch sayn und auch *nächste Woche Samstag* habe ich Family-Affairs......und kann layder nicht dabbay sayn...


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ihr BrexbachGemsen
Schön das hier so einige von euch so positiv von unserem Event in Roßbach schreiben. Villeicht schaffen es die daheimgeliebenen ja im nächsten Jahr dabei zu sayn.
Gruß vom Figaro


----------



## Jaymano75 (8. Juli 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> N
> Ist die Mucke im Vid so gut oder wer klickt da so oft drauf ???
> 75 Aufrufe in nicht mal 17 Stunden ist schon beachtlich!


Hast die Mucke ja nochmals getauscht. Ist super ! Der Link ist auch auf der Gemsen Homepage.  Ich denke alle Teilnehmer der Förster-Tour sind froh, dass es diesen Clip gibt!!! Mach weiter Mr. Spielberg !!!!

P.S. Natürlich auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche!


----------



## Focusine (9. Juli 2009)

Gudde Morgääähn, 

dieses Samstag sind wir layder auch nicht dabay. Veranstaltung der PS-starken Bikes ....

Wünsche allen, die fahren viel Spaß und auf jeden Fall trocken von oben...

Jutta


----------



## Klaus Goerg (9. Juli 2009)

kann am Samstag leider auch nicht dabay sayn, bekomme die 13,00 Uhr nicht auf die Reihe. Heute kommt das neue Gestühl fürs Bike....
Und dann auf ein " Neues ".

Den Film von der Eltztour bearbeite ich zur Zeit mal fertig, dank Tom und Viktor hab ich nun mal ein gescheites Programm dafür. 
Gebe dann hier ^^Bescheid^^.

Grüße aus R.

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (10. Juli 2009)

hayho,

auch noch einen Glüxwunsch für hangi


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Juli 2009)

können wir drüber verhandeln.Habe schon 2500.- Abfrackprämie geboten bekommen.


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Juli 2009)

was willste denn mit dem Rad? Hammse dir den Lappen abgenommen?
Fahr doch mim Zuch nach Ballin.


----------



## T-Brex (10. Juli 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> können wir drüber verhandeln.Habe schon 2500.- Ab*frack*prämie geboten bekommen.


 


...echt ??...haste auch nen Zylinder und Stock dazu angeboten bekommen..??


----------



## T-Brex (10. Juli 2009)

....der Maik87 hat saynen Plastebomber von Cänyon ausgetauscht zurückbekommen..war gerade eben hier.....Black Beauty.....


----------



## T-Brex (11. Juli 2009)

:d + :d = zwayda


----------



## ww-ck (11. Juli 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ich mach heut in Armstrong...
> 
> Gayles Rad
> 
> ...


----------



## ww-ck (11. Juli 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ww-ck schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mosel und ein paar Berge,.... Alken, Brodenbach Boppard, Fleckertshöhe ggf St. Goar...  120 km... -1500 hm
> ...


----------



## ww-ck (11. Juli 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ww-ck schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Navi?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (11. Juli 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Soda häm!
> 
> 140 km 1800 hm Schnitt 24! Und tolle Aussichten*
> 
> Abba heut ma ohne Stollenreifen,



Wenn ich das geahnt hätte.
Das Tempo hätt ich abba auf Stollenreifen mitgehalten.
Habe heut nur 36km zusammenbekommen.Das hat vielleicht geschifft.
Morgän siehts auch nicht besser aus,.


----------



## ww-ck (11. Juli 2009)

Bin auch wieder daheim. Nachdem ich im Bahnhof Grenzau in den Besenwagen meiner Frau eingestiegen bin, die mich Gott sei Dank abgeholt hat waren es 170 km und 2300 hm. Das erste Weizen ist schon verdampft.

Ich weiß nicht warum die Leute immer so weit in den Urlaub fahren. Hier ist es wunderschön. Müsli kennt als Guide schon tolle Ecken. Hatte leider meine Knipse nicht dabei. Aber beim nächsten Mal.

Weiß jemand wie ich das Hohenprofil vom MapSource hier einstellen kann?

@Sandy - wir wollen uns natürlich nicht mit dir als Profi und Rennsportteammitglied (RSTM) vergleichen. Aber für uns Laien und Hobbyfahrer wahr die Strecken schon prima.


----------



## ww-ck (13. Juli 2009)

Super Video, 
so kommt auch Wagner noch zu Ehren.
Juttas Schlußkomentar passt .


----------



## Focusine (14. Juli 2009)

Dös is aba ähn schiena Film.....


----------



## Klaus Goerg (14. Juli 2009)

habs mal eingestellt, für mehr Bearbeitung habe ich im Moment leider keine Zeit. Bitte nehmts gelassen......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUc3EuPLgfI"]YouTube - Brexbachgemsen auf Tour - Eltztal 2009[/ame] 


Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Focusine (16. Juli 2009)

Hallooooooooooooo,
ist hier niemand mehr??? Alle in Urlaub oder was???

@Müsli: Wollte ich den Förderturm aufschließen. Ist das so??? - In jedem Fall bei klarem Wetter die Kraxxelei da rauf wert...  Bungee mit oder ohne Bikes?? 

LG
Jutta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (16. Juli 2009)

Hallihallo! 
Vielleicht kennt mich ja noch jemand, fange am Wochenende nach 3 1/2 Monatiger Zwangspause durch sich Verletzungen aneinander gerreiht wieder mit dem Radeln an!
Aber da der Fortschritt hier im Forum ja emenz gestiegen ist, (Gibt ja viele Viedeos, übrigens schöne Touren!) hab ich sicherlich auch den anschluß an Tempo und Ausdauer verloren. Deswegen Bin ich am Samstag noch nicht dabbay! 
Leider kann ich die Samstage darauf auch nicht! Aber ich denke das ich ab August wieder bei euch mitradeln kann!

Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß bis dahin und werde euch ab jetzt schon mal hier auf die Nerven gehn!

Grüße


----------



## Jaymano75 (16. Juli 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Hallooooooooooooo,
> ist hier niemand mehr??? Alle in Urlaub oder was???
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Jutta,

wollte hiermit dazu beitragen, dass Du nicht das Gefühl hast, dass das Forum ausgedürrt ist. 
Freue mich schon in naher Zukunft auf eine gemeinsame Tour. Bin z.zt. noch am Kondition aufbauen, da ich erst im letzten HErbst/Winter mit dem MTB angefangen habe.
Ich habe die Brexbachgemsen.de Seite mal ein wenig relaunched und ich hoffe es gefällt. 

Bike on
JAYmano (BrexbachGemse light)


----------



## F2l612 (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

bin auch ab und an im Brexbachtal unterwegs. Die Touren die Ihr so beschrieben habt, hören sich richtig gut an!

Kann man bei euch mal mitfahren?

Wenn ja, wann fahrt Ihr und wie fit sollte man sein?

Gruß

Robert


----------



## Focusine (17. Juli 2009)

Gudde Morgäääähn,

wie schön, es gibt noch Leuyte, die da sind. Bin gestern ein klaynes Ründchen gefahren, war mächtig warm...

Tja, Müsli, da müssen wir ma gucken, dass wir nen Termin bekommen, um um das Förderband zu laufen und zu springen 

@Jaymano: Kannst ruhig mitfahren, die Kondition bauste in der Gruppe auf, klappt bei mir auch immer besser... 


@Müsli: Den Räppa hab ich mir auch zwaymal angeguckt, wayl wie doof kann man eigentlich sayn???

Apropos "Sayn". Ist denn für Samstag um ayn in Sayn überhaupt jemand da????

Focusine


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Juli 2009)

hayho,
ich bin morgen ausnahmsweise mal nit dabbay in Sayn.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (18. Juli 2009)

äää erschter!
bin heut uch ned mit dabey 
viel spaß dem rest


----------



## F2l612 (18. Juli 2009)

Servus!

Muß heute arbeiten.

Kann leider nicht mitfahren.

CU

Robert


----------



## Focusine (18. Juli 2009)

Heihoo,

werde heute mal ne Runde mit dem RR drehen, hab nen neuen Sattel zum ausprobieren... 

Viel Spaß dem Rest

Focusine


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. Juli 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Jay,
> die alte Hp gefiel mir besser: diese sieht jetzt aus wie die vom Pascha in Köln. Die rote Schrift tut in den Augen weh.  Schräcklich!
> Mach doch wieder die alte rein, die knallt nicht so...
> 
> mb



Woher kennst Du denn die Pascha Seite 
Die rote Schrift mit dem Schwarzen Hintergrund ist dem BrexbachGemsten Logo bzw Trikot nachempfunden. Sozusagen als _Corporate Desayn mit _aynhaytlichen Gesichtspunkten_._Wenns garnicht gefällt kann man sicherlich wieder die alten Farben/HP nehmen.


----------



## Focusine (18. Juli 2009)

@Müsli: Hab RR ersatzlos gestrichen. Ist ja dauernd am regnen.... Dafür quäle ich seit Stunden das Bügeleisen .... 

@Jaymano: Also ich finde die neue Farbgestaltung unserer HP schön. Und wie die Pascha-Seite aussieht wayß ich net... Vlt. kannste die Farbe umtauschen, dann gefällst vielleicht auch dem Müsli...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (19. Juli 2009)

Hi Gemsen !!

Wieder im Lande. Leider konnte ich am Samstag in Colbitz bei der ersten großen Heide Tour mit 7 Mann nicht dabei sein.....Magen-Darm-Heiterkeit...........

Aber hier war ja richtig was los....also mit Videos und RR und so.....aber um ayn in Sayn .....???....ab nächsten Samstag wieder und dann kräftig !!!!

Die Videos unserer Videoten: Müsli, Klaus und Hangschieber finde ich allesamt große Klasse....verschieden aber alle richtig gut !!!!

...*und ich finde die HP auch gut so, öfter mal was Andreas* !!!!.........ich mag dieses Farb-Ensemble....und wenns im Pascha auch so ausschaut, sollte man da mal vorbayschaun.....Müsli sag aynfach beschayd, dann sind wir das nächste mal dabbay.....


Bis Samstag !


----------



## T-Brex (21. Juli 2009)

....dann wünsche ich dem Müsli viel Spaß auf den Spuren der Tour....
der Mont Ventoux wirds ihm zaygen.......dann denkt er nicht mehr ans Pascha.....höchstens noch an die Kurklinik Lahnhöhe.......

Wie siehts denn so in der Sommerferienzeit aus????ist noch jemand im Lande ???

Auf vielfachen Wunsch könnten wir ne schöne lockere *Köppeltour* machen !! Focusine, Rotwilderer, Alutzo, Taunusbiker, und noch der ayn oder andere war tatsächlich noch nicht droben auf unserem Hausberglayn........

Bitte mal um Rückmeldung wer mitkommt 

Je nach Teilnehmer können wir das Brexbachtal, Großbachtal, Dogcity und Waldsee Hilgert einbauen...da simma variabel....mal sehn wer dabbay ist....

*Also wer ist dabbay *
*Samstag 25.Juli um ayn in Sayn ??*


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juli 2009)

...schöne Runde heute mit den Biketramps....25 km, 600 hm.....Sayn, Stromberg, Siedlung, Isenburg, Auffahrt zum RH-Weg beim Fischweiher, Rabentisch, Hausenborn, Jahns Eiche, JohannaBrücke, Sayn....mit vielen schönen Trails....

3 Anmeldungen für die Samstag Köppel Tour gabs schon heute 

Wäre schön wenn wir am Samstag ne schöne große Gruppe zusammenbekommen würden....


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juli 2009)

.....das gleiche Problem könnte ich auch haben....wenn die meine K18 nicht auf Kulanz instandsetzen, dann fliegt die runter, dat scheißding, un d ich mach ne Magura dran.....die gehen immer !!!!......dann brauch ich auch die anderen Schellen............aber ich warte noch ein wenig....wie sich die Herrschaften äußern....


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juli 2009)

....die Hightechlightweightbremse is nix für mich.....die taugt nur für unter 80 kg.....da kann ich layder *noch* nicht mithalten...

mir tuts die einfache Julie 2009 für 130 Euronen kplt. bei NubukBikes.!!!


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juli 2009)

....na dann kannste im Septober/Oktember mal ne Hardcoretour ausrufen....und gegen einen Kostenbeitrag von 3-5 Euronen ne verpflegte Tour anbieten !!!......der Förster hats vorgemacht wie es geht !!...und unter uns.....für die leggaren Mettbrötchen würde ich sogar noch viel weiter fahren und noch viel mehr zahlen......denn die waren.....leggaleggaleggaleggaleggaleggaleggaleggaleggaleggalegga..


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juli 2009)

.....zur Vorabinfo:


wir werden in Kürze die K O - Stadtwaltour 2009 fahren.

Start wird wie immer um ayn in Sayn sayn.....und die Fußkranken treffen wir dann um zway in Haway....nee......aufm Oberwerth !! ...an der Laubach......

Genauer Termin kommt noch......

Führer machen die Biketramps *Jörg *und* Thomas*

*Aber jetzt ist ja erst mal Samstag.......*
*Bitte nochmal melden wegen der Köppeltour........*


----------



## BurgFräulein (22. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen !!

Ich habe von einer Bekannten, die letztens die Förstertour mit euch gefahren ist, gehört, daß ihr aufn *Köppel* fahrt. Ich möchte uns dann schon mal für Samstag proforma anmelden.....


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juli 2009)

ist ein guter Preis, ist aber auch das "alte" Modell, bei Nubuk ist es schon die 2009 er mit mehr Bremspower....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (23. Juli 2009)

jedes mettbrötchen macht euch langsamer.  da nützt dann auch das weiter vorne starten nix mehr.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (23. Juli 2009)

@ Hangschieber
Hi Tom, wenn du noch Schellen brauchst sag bescheid,
ich hab noch welche in Keller liegen.
Gruß André


----------



## Dicke Wade (23. Juli 2009)

#5327 und #4721


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juli 2009)

...mit diesen Mettbrötchen wird man nicht lansamer sondern *schneller*....der der hinter uns, in unseren Abgasen fährt, der wird langsamer..


----------



## Dicke Wade (23. Juli 2009)

um platz und sieg macht aber auch spass. und die brexen sind keine söldnertruppe?
oder was trägst du da für ein trikot!?


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juli 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> um platz und sieg macht aber auch spass. *und die brexen sind keine söldnertruppe?*
> oder was trägst du da für ein trikot!?


 
Mensch Berry,

was bist du denn so garstig ? Hattest du keinen Sex ??....oder schlimma noch....schlechten Sex.....???....Imma schön logga bleiben !

*Jeder so wie er mag*. *Egal ob Tour oder Rennen oder SIGler oder Gemse oder RadsportMertens oder sonstwas !!....frag den Müsli....der hat auch zwei Herzen in sayner Brust.......oder den SuperÄndy, der ebenfalls*

Und miteinander ist allemal besser als gegeneinander !

..so..und jetzt bitte wieder recht freundlich....mit da Berryletten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (23. Juli 2009)

ich nich, der andere da!


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juli 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> ich nich, der andere da!


 

Bist du am Samstag mit dabbay ??? Kleines Köppelründchen ???


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juli 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> @ Hangschieber
> Hi Tom, wenn du noch Schellen brauchst sag bescheid,
> ich hab noch welche in Keller liegen.
> Gruß André


 
Vielleicht muß ich drauf zurückgreifen.....bitte noch behalten....


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Juli 2009)

hayho,
also wenn es morgen zum Hausberg geht bin ich doch auch dabbay.Da kann ich auch mayn Höhentrayning für Nürburgring näxte Woche absolvieren.Mal an die Luft über 500 m üNN gewöhnen.


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Juli 2009)

na logo.


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Juli 2009)

wow,
finde ich gut wenn du sowas machen willst.Welches dayner Räder willste denn umbauen?
Ich glaube das da aber kayne Fullys erlaubt sind und Klickies auch net
Kannst mal tbrextosche fragen.Sayne Räder kannste ohne Umbau einsetzten.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (25. Juli 2009)

hi bin auf dem weg 
bitte kurz warten !!!


----------



## T-Brex (25. Juli 2009)

.....na dann eröffne ich mal die Serenade.... 

Unser gutes altes Köppeltoürchen ist doch immer wieder schön

10 Mann, Gemsen, Biketramps und SIGlern sowie zwei Neue Biker aus Heimbach und Urmitz waren um und am Köppel gut 58 km und fast 1000 hm im Aynsatz.

Den Regen haben wir wie immer ausgetanzt !

Heute haben aynige ihre Köppel-Entjungferung gefayert !

...nur der arme alutzo muß weiter warten............gute Besserung !

Die beiden Kollegen vom FidelJoe haben sich mehr als wacker geschlagen !! Weiter so !! 
Ihr seid jederzeit eingeladen wieder mitzukommen, hat super gepaßt.
Und nicht vergessen, neben Samstag um Ayn...auch Mittwoch um Fünf in Bendorf, Parkplatz Mühlenstraße. Feierabendrunde mit den Biketramps !

Tour Heute: Sayn-Brexbachtal-Stromberg-NauorterBHF-Alsbach-RB-DogCity-Hilgert-Köppel-Hillscheid-Höhr-Grenzhausen-Großbachtal-Bendorf-Sayn

den Tour-Service muß der SuperÄndy nachreichen.....


----------



## T-Brex (25. Juli 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....zur Vorabinfo:
> 
> 
> wir werden in Kürze die K O - Stadtwaltour 2009 fahren.
> ...


 


*Termin: Samstag 15.August 2009*


bitte vormerken und mal melden wer wohin kommt....

Umfang:  ca. 40 km und 1200 hm im Stadtwald, incl. Boppard, Fischerpfad usw.
Anfahrt von Sayn zusätzliche 17 km am Rheinuferradweg zum warmfahren und wieder zurück.


----------



## T-Brex (25. Juli 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ja hat wirklich Spaß gemacht .
> 
> ...........mal sehen wie es dem Boppes gefällt.
> 
> .....Dank an T-Brex fürs abspritzen und Schlauch festhalten.


 
..........na da kann ich ja von Glück sprechen das du die Latex-Untersuchungshandschuhe wieder ayngepackt hast......das hätte böse enden können.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (25. Juli 2009)

....ich glaube der hat gar nicht geschluckt....der hatte Klebstoff inna Flasche....der hat geschnüffelt....SchnüffelStück !


----------



## Jaymano75 (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemsen,

freut mich, dass ihr eine schöne Tour hattet. War am Freitag gemeinsam mit dem EifelGreg *in* der Brex unterwegs und musste lernen wir die aus der Eifel Ihre Räder putzen. (siehe Bildanhang).
Übe fleißig weiter (Konditionsaufbau) und werde dann bald mal mit Euch gemeinsam biken. Hoffe das ich bald auch so Beine habe wie der Andreas.
Greetings from jaymano
BREXBACHGEMSE LIGHT


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Juli 2009)

schön wenn es euch gefällt
@jay
Muckis gibts auf jedenfall nich vom putzen.

@brexschieber
wir sind hier ja unter uns
im der Flasche ist Druckluft und ich pumpe meine Muckis damit auf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@hangi allayn
kannste das GT2 danach behalten?
Wat issn dat für ne Veranstaltung?Kann man im Netz was angucken?

gn8ti


----------



## T-Brex (26. Juli 2009)

*Örsta* !!!.....und das um die Uhrzayt.....der Müsli muß schon in Frongraych sayn, mit ohne Onlayn vor Ort, sonst wäre das nicht passiert


@SÄndy: ....aaah Druckluft...kayn Kleba...und wo ist das Ablaßventil ??....ist das vorn das klayne angedeutete Zipfelchen ?....oder der massive Krater auf der Rückseite ???


----------



## T-Brex (26. Juli 2009)

...lieber Mischa....alles Gute, und laß dich bald mal wieder sehen !!!Samstags um AYN in Sayn !!


----------



## TobiR (26. Juli 2009)

Hi!!

Die Tour gestern hat wirklich Spaß gemacht und ich werd' gern wieder mitfahren! 

Erstaunlicher Weise hält sich sogar der Muskelkater bei mir heute in Grenzen!! 

Schönen Sonntag noch!

Viele Grüße,

Tobias


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juli 2009)

*Mittwoch 1700 h* ab Parkplatz Mühlenstraße/Bendorf

traillastige Feierabendrunde mit den Biketramps

ca. 25 km und 500 hm


----------



## ronsense (27. Juli 2009)

gruss aus bendorf


----------



## T-Brex (29. Juli 2009)

Heute 1700 h Parkplatz Mühlenstr. Bendorf geht klar


*Gibts schon Tourwünsche für Samstag 01.August ???... ab Schloß Sayn um ayn ????.....wenn der FidelJoe* den Führer macht....mal wieder an die Wied...??....*Abholung Haus am Pilz ???...bitte mal melden*





*was ist aygentlich aus der WW-Stayg Tour vom ww-ck und dickes Bambini geworden ???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde.

Hier ist mal wieder ein nettes Foto:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kriscanxs/3715684958/

Man achte auf das Hinterrad!

Habe jetzt Samstag zwar keinen Arbaytseinsatz, dafür aber mayn Mädel aynen und so werde ich mit dem Klaynen etwas radeln...
Im August geht auch wieder gar nix vor lauter Einsätzen.

Werden demnächst wenigstens mal ein Bild von mir und maynem Klapprad im BBG Driggo irgendwo auf dieser Welt machen lassen und posten.

Viel Spaß bay diesem tollen Wetter.


----------



## ww-ck (29. Juli 2009)

*was ist aygentlich aus der WW-Stayg Tour vom ww-ck und dickes Bambini geworden ???*[/quote]

Wir gehen die Tour nach den Sommerferien an. Versprochen. Bin die nächsten beiden Wochen im Urlaub. Danach ist wieder etwas Ruhe.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Juli 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Gibts schon Tourwünsche für Samstag 01.August ??????



... den Supaändy am Nürburgring besuchen und anfeuern?
Der radelt da nämlich von Samstag 1300 bis Sonntag 1300.

Wer ist denn eigentlich dieser "flyfisher"? Kennt den jemand?Hat man ihn schon mal gesehen?
Vielleicht ist das der Maggä vom Burgfräulein.
Ich glaub der schreibt lieber als das er radelt Hat er denn überhaupt ein Rad?


----------



## flyfisher (29. Juli 2009)

Hey SÄndie, alter Fleischwurstesser! 
(Vielleicht kommen ja daher diese Muskeln?)

Es gibt sie noch.
Der Maik war vorhin zufällig hier, und hat sie gesehen die Räder:
Ein grünes, ein blaues, ein schwarzes und eins zum klappen...

Habe layder derzayt wirklich keine Zayt zum Radeln.
Bin inzwischen vor lauter Frust diesbezüglich schon bay 100 Minuten auf dem Laufband in "Sonstwo" angelangt.

Viel Spaß am Ring!


----------



## taunus biker (29. Juli 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ... den Supaändy am Nürburgring besuchen und anfeuern?
> Der radelt da nämlich von Samstag 1300 bis Sonntag 1300.



Viel Glück auf dem Ring , ich probiere es  am Wochenende in Wombach beim Keiler.


----------



## T-Brex (30. Juli 2009)

ronsense schrieb:


> gruss aus bendorf


 

....laß uns nicht dumm sterben......Maske runter....wer bist du, Fremder ??.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (30. Juli 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ... den Supaändy am Nürburgring besuchen und anfeuern?
> Der radelt da nämlich von Samstag 1300 bis Sonntag 1300.
> 
> Wer ist denn eigentlich dieser "flyfisher"? Kennt den jemand?Hat man ihn schon mal gesehen?
> ...



Servus,

ich starte mit Kollegen (drei 4er-Teams) ebenfals am Wochenende beim 24-Std.-Rennen.
Unser bester Mann in meinem Team hat sich gestern beim Laufen den Fuß gebrochen.

*WIR SUCHEN DRINGEND ERSATZ FÜR DAS 24-STD-RENNEN AM WOCHENENDE !!*

Keine Sorge, man muss nicht so dicke Beine haben wir Supaändy, um in unserem Team mitzufahren. Bin ja selbst nicht wirklich in Form.

Also, bitte melden !!

Grüßle,
Michel


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Juli 2009)

xmichelx schrieb:


> *WIR SUCHEN DRINGEND ERSATZ FÜR DAS 24-STD-RENNEN AM WOCHENENDE !!*
> Also, bitte melden !!
> 
> Grüßle,
> Michel




@Maik
das ist dayne Chance.


PS:
Lasst doch mayne Bayne aus dem Spiel.Die sind völlig legal gezüchtet.


----------



## T-Brex (31. Juli 2009)

*....Hallllllo  Fidel......bitte mal wegen Samstag melden.....*

*...und was ist mit alutzo ???....der kennt sich an der Wied doch auch gut aus.....wieder genesen ??....*


*Bitte melden....!!!*


----------



## T-Brex (31. Juli 2009)

...na da paßt aber auf, daß der SÄndy nicht zuviel Druckluft drin hat.....sonst knallts.........

Was ist denn mit den Wied - Führern ?????.....

Wenn die in Urlaub sind wäre alternativ ein kleines Toürchen über Stromberg-Nauort-Sessenbach-Wirscheid-Ransbach-Breitenau-Stebach-Maischeid-Rüscheid-Anhausen-Schnepfenweiher-Hasenpfad denkbar....rollt alles gut...Trails dann gegen Ende....auch für (Wieder)Aynstayger geeignet....


----------



## Dicker Bambini (31. Juli 2009)

Tach Ihr Leutz,
wollte aygentlich morgen auch wieder einstaygen. Layder hat sich mayn OP-Knie wieder verabschiedet . An biken ist die Tage wohl nicht zu denken. Will am Sonntag mal versuchen ob es wenigstens mit dem RR ohne Ping gehen kann... die Straße rauf und runter.

Wie ww-ck schon geschrieben hat, werden wir die WW-Stayg-Tour dann sicherlich angehen. Ich kümmer mich dann um die Verpflegung, mach ich ja gern... wie man sieht.

Dann lasst gut rollen morgen.

Gruß aus M'rachdorf
Olli


----------



## Deleted 56720 (1. August 2009)

Hi,

hab heut keine Zeit für ne große Tour, werde mit meinem Neffen im Heimbacher Wald ne kleine Runde drehen, den muss ich erst langsam ans Biken ranführen  

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja am Schnepfenteich...

Was habt ihr denn letzte Woche mit meinen Arbeitskollegen gemacht-schon beim ersten mal den Köppel hoch getrieben  hoffe ihr habt die zwei nicht verheizt


----------



## T-Brex (1. August 2009)

...Nö....nicht verheitzt. Nur richtig ayngeführt !..und die haben sich prima geschlagen !! Wirklich, das paßt !!

Na das wird dann ja heute eher ne übersichtliche Runde.

Dann schlage ich vor wir fahren das Toürchen über Stebach/Anhausen, damit wir den Fidel am Schnepfenteich treffen....wann wirst du denn dort sayn....??...bzw. von wann bis wann fährst du ??


----------



## Deleted 56720 (1. August 2009)

Ich denk mal so um 3 -4 werden wir am Teich sein , werd mal die Rute reinhalten vielleicht beisst ja einer


----------



## T-Brex (1. August 2009)

....na da fährt der SÄndy die Konkurrenz mal wieder in Grund und Boden...

Wir haben heute dann doch noch 3 einsame Gemsen zusammenbekommen und haben ne schöne Schleife mit 62 km und knapp 1000 hm zusammenbekommen...

...den Fidel haben wir am Schnepfenteich nicht mehr gesehen.....aber bei uns haben sie gebissen....ohne Rute....die Schnarken......

Nächste Woche dürfen es dann wieder ayn paar mehr sayn...um ayn in Sayn !!


----------



## flyfisher (1. August 2009)

!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (1. August 2009)

?


----------



## flyfisher (1. August 2009)

Und hier noch mayn Baytrag zur Unterstützung von SUPERÄNDIE falls sein Licht heute Nacht ausfällt oder ihm mangels Fleischwurst oder  sonst schwarz (??) vor Augen wird und er dabay trotzdem hier ins Forum guckt ?!)...:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV56DLx5QZ8"]YouTube - Blind Bike Trials Rider Video 2[/ame]

Sowas macht mich nicht nur bezüglich meiner Gesundheit demütig.
Wünsche allen Lesern noch ein schönes Wochenende!

Und SÄndie viel Spaß, Glück und Befriedigung bay dem, was er da in diesem Augenblick macht!

Ehrlich.


----------



## T-Brex (1. August 2009)

..Mensch Flyfisher..wir sind heute _ganz nah bei dir an der Hau_stür vorbeigefahren.............................

*...über Stromberg-Nauort-Alsbach-Wirscheid-Ransbach-Wittgert-Breitenau-Stebach-Maischeid-Dernbacher Kopf-Rüscheid-Anhausen-Schnepfenteich-Hasenpfad-Sayn.....ca. 62 km und 1000 hm, *wir draysten Dray im Sommerlochübriggebliegenen Gemsen...

Wäre schön wenn du bald mal wieder dabbay wärst !!!


----------



## T-Brex (2. August 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> So bün auch widda da !
> 
> 
> mb


 

Bon Jour Monsieur Ventoux


----------



## T-Brex (2. August 2009)

....na das hat sich ja gelohnt...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (2. August 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hoho Jungens aus lauter Frust und Langeweile.
> 
> Brexbachgemsenbrother Incorporated International etc
> proudly presents an ÄKTSCHEN FILM


 
Hey Tom,

muss ne tolle Tour gewesen sayn. 
Und versteh mich nicht falsch, tolle Bilder tolle Landschaft und Schöne Aufnahmen... aber die Sache mit den Farbwechseln und Lupenfunktionen und die ganze Spielereien... Wäre der Film ohne nicht noch besser gewesen.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, muß ja auch erst mal einer Besser machen, da hast Du recht


----------



## Andreas S. (2. August 2009)

hayho,
bin auch wieder da.
Bei mir war es auch net so dolle.Habe nach15 Runden  (6:24std 120km und 2400hm) aufhören müssen.Es hat nix so geklappt wie es sayn sollte.Bin viel zu schnell angegangen und hab in den ersten 5-6 Runden maynen Puls und die Verpflegung nicht in den Griff bekommen.Die ersten Krämpfe haben dann auch nicht auf sich warten lassen.Habe dann mal ne 10minütige Pause eingelegt.Danach lief es so lala.Habe  immernoch zu wenig gegessen und getrunken und immer wieder Krämpfe in den O-Schenkelchen bekommen.
Ab meiner vorletzten Runde bekam ich massive Atemprobleme.Ich dachte mir würde es den ganzen Brustkorb auseinander reissen.An jedem Anstieg dasselbe.Ob es an dem vielen aufgewirbelten Staub gelegen hat? 
Daraufhin habe ich dann gegen 22:00 Uhr beschlossen die Sache zu beenden.
Habe also mayn erklärtes Saisonziel (24h durchfahren) nicht erreicht.


----------



## xmichelx (2. August 2009)

Servus,

bin auch vom 24-Std.-Rennen zurück. Im Gegensatz zum Andy bin ich im 4er Team gestartet, aber wegen fehlendem Ersatzmann nur zu Dritt.
Wir haben uns gut abgewechselt, aber schon gegen Mittnacht war ich am Ende. Jeder Anstieg eine Qual. Der Magen kam mit dem ständigen Wechsel zwischen Ruhe- und Leistungsphase nicht zurecht. Oder die Energieriegel waren nicht mehr haltbar 
Aber Kämpfen war angesagt und wir haben die 24 Std. durchgehalten. Platzierung 39 von 57 war zwar nicht so toll, aber es hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht. Vor allem der Blindflug in der Nacht war klasse. Wegen mangelhafter Beleuchtung an meinem Bike konnte ich die Strecke, Wurzeln und Schlaglöcher zur Erahnen 

Eins steht fest: das muss ich mir nicht noch einmal antun. Dann lieber gemütliche Runden am Samstag ab Sayn.

So, jetzt gehe ich mal schlafen, denn Schlaf gab es in der letzten Nacht nicht.


----------



## T-Brex (2. August 2009)

....Willkommen zuhause ihr Hardcore-Rider...

...hoffentlich habt ihr euch nicht zu sehr verausgabt, daß ihr den Weg ans Schloß Samstags um Ayn in Sayn nicht mehr findet......

...oder gar auf den klaynen Toürchen schlapp macht.......

Da wir gestern bei Kaiserwetter nur zu Dritt waren, freue ich mich schon darauf mit euch nächste Woche ne schöne Tour mit Vielen zu fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (2. August 2009)

@ hangi
das wÃ¤re das Einfachste fÃ¼r mich wenn ich die Ursachen meines Abbruchs auf dayne Frau und dich schieben wÃ¼rde.Aber dem ist nicht so.Ich habe mich natÃ¼rlich sehr gefreut euch zu sehen.Sorry das ich dayne Frau erst nicht erkannt habe.Kenne sie ja nur ohne Sonnenbrille.
Das du so viele Fotos von uns geschossen hast finde ich natÃ¼rlich supi.

@tosche
mayne Teilnahme am nÃ¤xten BrexbachEvent am kommenden Samstag ist geplant.

Schaun ma mal was die Woche so bringt.Morgen ist erstmal Urlaub angesagt damit ich weiter meine Wunden lecken kann

@michelxx
ist doch ein tolles Ergebnis.Wenn man bedenkt in welchem Zustand die Strecke nachher war,kann man froh sayn das so durch zu ziehen.
Es gab ja auch genug StÃ¼rze.

Die Klasse der 4-Teams war sehr umkÃ¤mpft.1. und 2. waren 5 zehntel Sekunden auseinander.Beides waren ProfiTeams .Die haben 80 Runden d.h. 560km abgerissen.Das war echt erstaunlich wie die mich immer Ã¼berholt haben.Das Tempo war enorm,und immer Rad an Rad.Aber die machen ja auch nix anderes wie den ganzen Tag radeln.

Unser Bester wurde 3. mit 48 Runden.


Wahrscheinlich werden wir nÃ¤xtes Jahr nicht mehr am Ring teilnehmen.Es gibt schon einiges zu bemÃ¤ngleln.
Wir wurden zum einen abseits der Strecke einquartiert.Das ist zwecks Verpflegung sehr ungÃ¼nstig.
Dann war wie im letzten Jahr die Angebotene Verpflegung fÃ¼r rund 10000 Teinehmer echt fÃ¼r den Ar...
Die Preise waren auch sehr nett.Portion Pommes 3,30â¬.
Transpondermiete 46.-â¬ wobei 40â¬ bei der Abgabe ausgezahlt wurde.Was ist mit den 6.-â¬.Startgeld waren dann auch 70.- fÃ¼r FrÃ¼hbucher.Nachmelder sogar 100.-â¬
Ãber die sanitÃ¤ren Anlagen wollen wir gar nicht reden.

Von allen 3 20h bzw 24h Veranstaltungen die ich besucht habe war die am Herthasee mit Abstand die Beste.


----------



## alutzo (2. August 2009)

Hallo,

jetzt muss ich mich doch auch mal wieder melden nach meiner geplatzten Köppel-Erstbesteigung gestern vor einer Woche. Magen ist wieder ok. aber die Arbeit hat mich die letzte Woche einschl. Samstag vom radeln abgehalten. Dafür hab ich heute mal einen 1.500ter bestiegen. 
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich Mittwoch in Bendorf und sehr wahrscheinlich wieder am Samstag um Ayn in Sayn.

Grüße Alutzo


----------



## T-Brex (2. August 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Courage!
> 
> Ay for me and mayself werde erst ab 15. wieder in Sayn dabay sayn.
> Bon Dschur
> ...


 
*Flam de Mue Sli*.......Respekt........ein richtiger TüVtler halt....was nicht paßt, wird passend gemacht, oder: *dem Inginschniör is nix ze schwör....*

*@Alutzo* hast du mayne mail mit den Vorlagen für das Logo bekommen oder soll ich nochmal senden ?

@ Hangi: Schayß auf den Kayler.....Samstags um Ayn in Sayn...da ist das Wetter imma fayn !!!!

@All: 15.Aug.09  entweder 1300h am Schloß Sayn oder 1400 h Stadion Oberwerth Koblenz.

@ All: Freue mich auf die "Urlaubsrückkehrer" und Neu- und Wiederaynstayger....

nächste Termine:

*Mittwoch 5.Aug:  25 km 500 hm mit den Biketramps ab Parkplatz Mühlenstr. Bendorf !*

*Samstag 8.Aug:  das Doppelte !  Tourwünsche willkommen.....*


----------



## T-Brex (2. August 2009)

...noch was ganz anderes....


demnächst wird wieder "Gemsenwäsche" bestellt.

Da wir nach und nach ein komplettes Wäscheset erstellen möchten, werden wir bei der nächsten Bestellung folgende Wäschestücke im Teamlook anbieten:

*Trikot schwarz*

*Weste schwarz*

*Trägerhose kurz schwarz*

*Winterjacke rot*

*Weste weiß*

Bis auf die rote Winterjacke mit Windstopper werden alle Artikel Sommermoden sein. Aufgrund des Desayns und der Farben gut kompatibel mit allen gängigen sonstigen Anbietern.

Zusätzlich ist ein BrexbachGemsen T-Shirt in der "Mache" das dann auch außerhalb des "Radelns" aynsetzbar ist....

Ausrüster wird wieder der Markenhersteller OWAYO sein.

Sobald OWAYO Winterbekleidung anbietet werden wir bestellen!(auch die Sommersachen für die nächste Saison)

Anprobe- und Größenmuster werden wir erhalten.

Alle BrexbachGemsen erhalten per email eine Bestellanfrage. 

Alle "externen" Interessenten bitte rechtzeitig melden, damit eine günstige große Sammelbestellung möglich ist. Nachbestellungen sind entsprechend teurer !

Sobald es was neues gibt werde ich mich diesbezüglich wieder melden.............


----------



## T-Brex (2. August 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 169359


 
....Respekt....sieht wirklich gut aus......wie'en Profi....so wie der Längs
Armschtrong...abba mit ohne Apotheke...


----------



## Andreas S. (2. August 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 169359



klasse Foto!!!
so kenn ich dich gar nicht
jetzt noch ein richtiges Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (3. August 2009)

@Sändy
Vernayg... vernayg !!! Macht trotz der nicht ganz zu Ende gebrachten Anstrengung ne Menge Respäckt.

@Hangi
Das mit dem Frust in dem Video lies sich fast erahnen. War schon ne Qual für's Hirn zu verarbayten.

@T-Brex
Denke bay den Klamotten bin ich auch mit dabay. Dayne Größen sollten bay mir wohl auch zum Aynsatz kommen.

@Müsli
Auch Dir ... Herzlichen GlückwunschDie Strecke bei der Temperatur.. tötlich für Normal Sterbliche


----------



## sahnebiene (3. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu in Koblenz und suche hin und wieder mitfahrgelegenheiten
Fahrt ihr auch manchmal unter der Woche, so ein Feierabendründchen z.B.?
LG an alle


----------



## Focusine (3. August 2009)

@Ändy: Mannoman, da sind wir gästern äxtra an den Ring gebrummt, um Dich bewundern zu können, und stehen stundenlang da und sehen jede Menge Zwölfender rumradeln, aber den Ändy finde ma net... Hatten uns schon gedacht, dass was nicht in Ordnung ist.. Schade, Schade...

@Müsli: Hattest ja irres Wetter. Tolles pic!! 

@Hangi: Habe Sehstörungen beim Video bekommen, habs dann noch ma ohne Brille versucht, ging dann ein bisschen besser... 

Hoffe mal, dass wir am 15. dabay sind... Haben zur Zeit Urlaub... 

Grüssle
Jutta


----------



## T-Brex (3. August 2009)

sahnebiene schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin neu in Koblenz und suche hin und wieder mitfahrgelegenheiten
> Fahrt ihr auch manchmal unter der Woche, so ein Feierabendründchen z.B.?
> LG an alle


 
Immer wieder Mittwochs ab 1700 h !

Treffpunkt Parkplatz Mühlenstraße in Bendorf !

Ca. 25 km und 500 hm.


----------



## sahnebiene (3. August 2009)

Klingt gut.
Wenn ich das zeitlich schaffe, vielleicht bis Mittwoch.


----------



## TobiR (4. August 2009)

Hi,

wenn es keine größeren Planänderungen gibt, werde ich wahrscheinlich nächste Woche Mittwoch mal auf eine Tour mitkommen...!

Steht schon 'ne Planung, wo es dann hingehen soll?

Viele Grüße,

Tobi


----------



## T-Brex (5. August 2009)

....so Leutchen....das war heute fast schon ayne ausgewachsene Samstagstour !!

50km und 700 hm. Mit den Biketramps aufn Köppel. Mit vielen Gemsen...

13 Mann mit Dame !!!!.....14 Biker aufn Mittwoch.....das ist super

Es waren auch ein paar neue Gesichter dabei, die sich allesamt super eingefügt haben. Hat super gepaßt. Es sind alle jederzeit wieder herzlich ayngeladen dabbay zu sayn. Mittwochs um fünf in Bendorf oder Samstags um ayn in Sayn.


----------



## sahnebiene (6. August 2009)

Fands auch sehr schön mit euch Jungs
Immer wieder gerne.
Nächstes Mal wird aber erst wieder im Septmber sein


----------



## xmichelx (6. August 2009)

Bilder vom 24-Std-MTB Nürburgring sind bei Sportograf.de online.

Hier ein Vorgeschmack:






Grüße,
Michael


----------



## T-Brex (6. August 2009)

....jetzt wird hier aber richtig aufgerüstet !....sieht auch super aus...da kannste dem Monsieur Flam de Müsli schon Konkurrenz machen.......gibts vom SÄndy auch so schöne Photos ??...oder war der vorher nicht beim Friseur....und im Nail-Studio...und aufm Toaster....und ???....

@michel: Samstag 15 August wäre was für dich, Einstieg 1400h an der Sporthalle Oberwerth ca. 40 km Tour im Stadtwald...Dabbay ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (6. August 2009)

hayho,
da hast du mich abba gut erwischt.Ich freu mich schon auf dayne DVD.
Kannste am Samstag mitbringen.


----------



## Andreas S. (6. August 2009)




----------



## Andreas S. (6. August 2009)

du hast post

was bedeutet "rest von tosche"?


----------



## Andreas S. (6. August 2009)

@ guidos (fiedel,alutzo oder vllt RheinsteigerKlaus?)
wie wäre es am Samstag mit Malberger Skihütte?

muss jetz inne haya,0315 wecker rappelt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



gn8


----------



## Klaus Goerg (7. August 2009)

muss am Samstag leider arbeiten, nix biken. Letzte Woche Alpencross gefahren, jetzt ruft der Alltag wieder. 
Bis denne..

Grüße aus Rengsdorf

Klaus


----------



## T-Brex (7. August 2009)

der lieben Focusine zum Geburtstag nachträglich alles alles liebe und Gute !!!

Laß dich mal wieder sehen !!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (7. August 2009)

...na Mädels...wo solls dann morgen hingehen ??

Es werden noch Wünsche angenommen...


----------



## Jaymano75 (7. August 2009)

Bilder Rätsel: Wem gehören diese Beine?






1. Preis: Köppelbild per Mail
2. Preis: Trostpreise


----------



## Andreas S. (7. August 2009)

ja,dann auch von mir ein paar Glückwünsche no Kläänmääschd.

sind das die Bayne von Dolores?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (8. August 2009)

Danke schön für die zahlreichen und netten Glückwünsche...

Werden es am Samstag wohl nicht schaffen, noch jede Menge zu tun, nächste Woche gehts zum Rennsteig-Radeln... Aba dann bay Stadtwald-Tour werden wir hoffentlich mal wieder dabay sayn...

Übrigens, ÄRSTEEEEE -nix Bettflucht, war noch gar nit drin...


..


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2009)

ich wollte nur mal so ein großes, wirklich richtig großes LOB an unseren Webmaster *JAYMano aussprechen !!!!*


Für die super vorbildliche Pflege und (Neu)Gestaltung unserer BrexbachGemsen Homepage 

weiter so.....und öfter mal Samstags zum Hauptkampftag erschaynen aber auch Mittwochs bei den Biketramps jederzeit gerne


----------



## Andreas S. (8. August 2009)

mach mich dann mal auf den Weg nach Sayn
bin mal gespannt wer heute so dabbay ist.
bis glaych


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2009)

Ich laß mir Dich nicht entgehen


----------



## Jaymano75 (8. August 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ich wollte nur mal so ein großes, wirklich richtig großes LOB an unseren Webmaster *JAYMano aussprechen !!!!*
> 
> 
> Für die super vorbildliche Pflege und (Neu)Gestaltung unserer BrexbachGemsen Homepage
> ...



Danke für die Blumen!
Was jetzt z.B. neu ist auf der Homepage sind die Tourengalerien beim Menüpunkt "Unsere Touren"....


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2009)

Schöne DreiBurgenTour heute....mit 6 Mann

Darunter zwei neue Wegbegleiter die super eingestiegen sind

Ihr seid jederzeit wieder gerne gesehen !!

Sayn-Brex-Grenzau-Nauort-Sayntal-Maischeid-Isenburg-Stromberg-Sayn

knapp 50 km und gut 900 hm !



*Nächsten Samstag, den 15.08.09:*


*Stadtwaldtour *
*Abfahrt um ayn in Sayn *
*oder *
*um zway vor der Sporthalle Oberwerth, *
*für die Autoanrayser.....*

Dann ca. 40 km und 1000 hm im Stadtwald KO. 

*Führung durch die Biketramps Thomas und Jörg.*

Bitte recht zahlraych im Gemsentrikot erschayn, damit es ein paar schöne Gruppenfotos gibt !!

@Paddie, du wolltest mir doch noch das Gruppenfoto vom Köppel(Mittwoch) schicken...

@Ghostrider: soll ich dir morgen das Werkzeug zurückbringen ?? gib mal die Hausnummer durch....dann leg ich das Tayl in den Briefkasten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2009)

Hier nochmal die nächsten Termine zum mitschrayben:


*Mittwoch 12.08.09*

Biketramps Bendorf, *Parkplatz Mühlenstraße 1700 h*
ca. 25 km und 500 hm

*Samstag 15.08.09*

um *ayn h in Sayn* oder um *zway h an der Sporthalle Oberwerth*
KO-Stadtwaldtour (ortskundige Führer, Thomas und Jörg)
ca. 40 km und 1000 hm (oder ca. 75 km und 1001 hm ab Sayn)
gemeinsame Tour der BrexbachGemsen, Biketramps und SIG Koblenz und alle die sich die Tour zutrauen.

Bitte recht zahlraych!


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2009)

......so.....bin wieder zurück...habe gerade in den Nachbarforen ayn wenig Werbung gemacht....


----------



## Andreas S. (8. August 2009)

jep,
das war heute mal wieder eine (fast) tolle Tour.
Habe mal schnell einen 3fachen Rittberger hingelegt und mit der Schulter gebremst.
Ergebnis: Schulter geprellt und Beule im Oberrohr(des Bikes)
Ansonsten war die Tour sehr schön und wie immer,man kanns kaum glauben,
ab ayn kayn rayn.​


----------



## Focusine (8. August 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ......so.....bin wieder zurück...habe gerade in den Nachbarforen ayn wenig Werbung gemacht....



Wir müssen Dich doch noch zum Klassensprecher wählen....      Hälst die Truppe imma schön bayaynanda... 

Bis 15.08. 

Focusine


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Wir müssen Dich doch noch zum Klassensprecher wählen....  Hälst die Truppe imma schön bayaynanda...
> 
> Bis 15.08.
> 
> Focusine


 
zuuuuuuu güüüüüütich.......

wir haben jetzt auch Mittwochs eine "Damenbegleitung"....die Sahnebiene...die hat sich schon nach dir erkundigt.....müßt ihr mal hier im Forum "unter euch ausmachen" wann ihr zusammen kommt


@SÄndy:  *Voltaren*  heißt heute dayne Nachtfee......


----------



## Deleted 56720 (8. August 2009)

Och Andy was haste denn da wieder Angestellt - ne Beule im guten Rotwild - ich glaub ich muss Dir nochmal Technikunterricht geben


----------



## Andreas S. (8. August 2009)

hayho fidel,
das wäre echt schön von dir.
Der einzige Haken an der ganzen Sache ist: Du bist nie da!!!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (8. August 2009)

@SÄndy:  *Voltaren*  heißt heute dayne Nachtfee......

Vielleicht poliert die Nachtfee noch die Beule aus dem Rohr..


----------



## Deleted 56720 (8. August 2009)

Ja- wenn ich da bin bist Du s halt nicht..


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2009)

....ja FidelJoe...du könntest uns allen hilfraych sayn:

auf den letzten Touren hatten wir aygentlich immer aynen "Ausritt"

LaacherSee.....alutzo...
Elztal........ghostrider....
Förstertour.......Rheinsteiger...
Köppeltour.....T-Brex...
DreiBurgentour.....SÄndy....

...du wirst gebraucht.....der Revierförster war heute auch dabbay...

....wäre schön wenn du nächste Woche dabbay sayn kannst.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (8. August 2009)

Der Fischerfpad würd mich schon reizen.. schaumermal.


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey da hab ich was verpasst und das ohne Regen!
> 
> @SÄndy "Aufreger"
> 
> ...


 

Ich denke doch..!!...der Steuersatz hat nicht so wirklich den direkten Kontakt zu den Würzeln....die der SÄndy so gern umfährt....


----------



## taunus biker (8. August 2009)

Hi

Bei so schweren Beinen liegt´s meist an der Schwerkraft dies  nach unten zieht.

Bin dann am Samstag um 2 Uhr  in Koblenz. 

Uwe


----------



## Andreas S. (8. August 2009)

näxte Woche mit dem fidel in den Stadtwald
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich weiß nämlich noch nicht wie den Fischerpfad runterkommen soll.
Gibts da auch ne Treppe oder nen "Hasenpfad"?


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Er hat doch Oberrohr geschrieben?
> Darum hab ich gedeutet das der Länkä eingeschlagen ist.
> Oder schlagen die Wurzeln aus?


 

..genau...die Wurzeln aus SÄndys altem Körper...wie eine Kartoffel...da heißen die aber glaube ich Kimmel..


----------



## Andreas S. (8. August 2009)

es war nicht der Länka sondern die Zugaufnahme des Schaltgriffes
Jetzt ist das Rotwild ein echtes Einzelstück.

Gebote können abgegeben werden.Aber keine Spaßgebote.Das versteht sich.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (8. August 2009)

@ Andy bleib einfach an meinenm Hinterrad - und der Bobbes immer hinterm Sattel halten  dann kommste jeden Hang runter.


----------



## Andreas S. (8. August 2009)

taunus biker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Bei so schweren Beinen liegt´s meist an der Schwerkraft dies  nach unten zieht.
> 
> Uwe



Du hast mir heute auch noch gefehlt.


----------



## Andreas S. (8. August 2009)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> @ Andy bleib einfach an meinenm Hinterrad - und der Bobbes immer hinterm Sattel halten  dann kommste jeden Hang runter.



kann ich bay dir mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> ....Dann gibbet wieder ein schönes Pornofilmchen.
> 
> und off
> 
> Hangi


 

......na dann laß mal wachsen...-Filme mag ich auch ayn wenig......aber nur die aus da Indanet....so richtige halt....mit allem!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (8. August 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> kann ich bay dir mitfahren?



Klar doch kannst auf mein beulenfreies Oberrohr platz nehmen


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2009)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Klar doch kannst auf mein beulenfreies Oberrohr platz nehmen


 

Respekt .....Enorme Standkraft...das Oberrohr

....und das das Tayl auch noch beulenfrei ist, ist doch supi....


----------



## Deleted 56720 (8. August 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Denkst an sowas gell?
> ich bin ja net so
> 
> Schnell angucken wird in 2 min wieder gelöscht.



da haste aber Glück das schon nach 11 ist.

löschen geht jetzt nimmer


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2009)

.....ok ok ok.....dann kommen wir jetzt zu den PornoGemsen... 

die Bikerin  kann auch sofort vorbaykommen....ich glaube die hat einen guten Character. Und ist total gut drauf..


----------



## Andreas S. (8. August 2009)

kayne Gebote?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (9. August 2009)

Heute schöne Tour Schwanenteich-Aubachtal-Oberraden-Straßenhaus -auf den *Butterpfad* (sehr schöner Weg !!!!) Richtung Bonefeld/Hardert/Rengsdorf und dann auf einer meiner derzeit Lieblingsabfahrtstrecken, der Rheinsteig von Rengsdorf nach Oberbieber.... einfach nur schön ... 29km Trainingseinheit.....damit ich Ende des Monats mal bei den "großen Jungs" ne Tour mitfahren kann 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## T-Brex (9. August 2009)

....da freu ich mich aber....da kannst du dich ja auch schon mal Mittwochs rantasten...


----------



## Jaymano75 (9. August 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....da freu ich mich aber....da kannst du dich ja auch schon mal Mittwochs rantasten...



auch das !

aber vorallem um ayn in sayn

bzw. kurz vor ayn


----------



## maik_87 (10. August 2009)

Sooooo..., nu meld ich mich och ma wieder zurück!! Also mein Comback bei den Brexbachgemsen ist diese Woche am Mittwoch geplant!! Es hat sich leider verzögert weil meine Ersatzteile nicht gekommen sind. Aber nun gehe ich diese heut bei der Post holen und dann wird geschraubt... Ich hoffe es kommen keine bösen Überraschungen zum Vorschein.....

Dann bis Mittwoch....

Am Wochenende kann ich leider leider nicht weil ich mit meiner ganzen Familie und Freunden zu dem Pellenzer Open Air in Plaidt fahre..... Ich hab mich ja eigentlich scho so auf den Stadtwald gefreut... Ich hoffe das wird wiederholt.....

@All: wer fährt da noch mit?? Weil ich hab kein Plan wo sich die Biketramps treffen..... Da könnten wir ja zusammen vom Schlöoß aus da hin fahren...??


----------



## Dicke Wade (10. August 2009)

hey, wir haben dich schon registriert. sind halt nicht so schreibwütig. werden wohl mit einigen in koblenz dabei sayn. checke das gerade ab und wenn ich alle zusammen habe, werde ich mich persönlich bei dir melden.


----------



## T-Brex (10. August 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> @All: wer fährt da noch mit?? Weil ich hab kein Plan wo sich die Biketramps treffen..... Da könnten wir ja zusammen vom Schlöoß aus da hin fahren...??


 

Treffpunkt:  Parkplatz Mühlenstraße in Bendorf,

oder du kommst bis 1630 h bei mir vorbei!


----------



## T-Brex (10. August 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> hey, wir haben dich schon registriert. sind halt nicht so schreibwütig. werden wohl mit einigen in koblenz dabei sayn. checke das gerade ab und wenn ich alle zusammen habe, werde ich mich persönlich bei dir melden.


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. August 2009)

xxx


----------



## Vette08 (11. August 2009)

Servus,

fährt hier jemand von Euch ein R.C1 Cross von 2009?
Bin momentan an einem Rotwild dran und würde es gerne mal live sehen und fühlen . Hab schon Herzklopfen ...

Gruß Vette


----------



## maik_87 (11. August 2009)

Hmm..., eigentlich wollt ich ja fragen ob jemand Lust hat ab 15Uhr ne kleine Tour zu fahren....., wenn das Wetter sich hält....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (11. August 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die nächsten Termine zum mitschrayben:
> 
> 
> *Mittwoch 12.08.09*
> ...


 

Bis Morgen


----------



## maik_87 (12. August 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Treffpunkt:  Parkplatz Mühlenstraße in Bendorf,
> 
> oder du kommst bis 1630 h bei mir vorbei!



Jaaa..., wenn ich es Zeitlich schaffe komm ich vorher bei dir vorbei. Weil ich komm direkt von der Arbeit. Ansonsten treff mo uns in der Mühlenstraße..... Dann bis später....!!


----------



## T-Brex (12. August 2009)

...ja..aber der kleine Guss von oben kurz vor Ende hätte nicht mehr sayn müssen....

Aber das war heute wirklich wieder super...ca 38 km und gut 600 hm...

15 Mann !!!! Hammer........*Horst, Jörg, Helmut, Timo, Michael, Vomp, Thomas, Dirk, Hans-G., Klaus und Klaus, Maik87, Ghostrider, Hangschieber, T-Brex*

durchweg altbekannte Gesichter........und _Klaus und Klaus_....aus Heimbach...die haben nachher noch ein Liedchen gesungen......neeeee......aber die haben prima in die Truppe gepaßt !! Ihr seid jederzeit wieder gerne gesehen...

Ihr wißt wo ihr uns findet....Mittwochs 1700h Parkplatz Mühlenstr. Bendorf und Samstags um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß....


----------



## T-Brex (12. August 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Samstag 15.08.09*
> 
> um *ayn h in Sayn* oder um *zway h an der Sporthalle Oberwerth*
> KO-Stadtwaldtour (ortskundige Führer, Thomas und Jörg)
> ...


 
Also dann bis Samstag !!....da werden dann aber die 15 von heute getoppt....


----------



## Jaymano75 (12. August 2009)

zu Eurer Vorfreude hier ein schönes Video vom Fischerpfad Trail in KO Stadtwald....bitte bis zum Ende gucken...dann kommen noch die Outtakes!!!

http://www.ride-downhill.de/blog/?p=995


----------



## Andreas S. (13. August 2009)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> fährt hier jemand von Euch ein R.C1 Cross von 2009?
> Bin momentan an einem Rotwild dran und würde es gerne mal live sehen und fühlen . Hab schon Herzklopfen ...
> ...



ich fahre ein RC1 Cross von 2008 und das RC1 Hardtail von 2009 aber der (sieh Fotos).
Christian aus Marienrachtdorf  fährt das 2009er.
Wir haben die Räder bei http://www.radsportmertens.de/Home/home.html
gekauft.Da bekommste die Karre so wie du dir die vorstellst.Auch preislich sehr sehr interessant.Der hatte jetzt sogar eines mit Rohloff Antrieb im Laden.Ein Besuch lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


@all Gemsen
wer ist Samstag mit im Stadtwald?


----------



## Andreas S. (13. August 2009)

nö, genaue Bezeichnung hab ich im mom nit.Steht aber nicht auffe Dopingliste Ist von Würth.
Ich mach dich aber noch schlau.


----------



## Andreas S. (13. August 2009)

hast du denn die Hoffnung das der Känjon Lack und das Rahmenmaterial dem Reiniger standhalten?
Habe mal so eine Versenderkarre aus versehen damit eingesprüht.
Nach 2 min Einwirkzeit lagen da nur noch die Shimano Teile aufm Boden

Ich sach ja,die SchluchtenTrägga sind nix für harte Sachen

Am besten du machst es wie tosche. Der nimmt Penaten Waschlotion und anschließen ddas darauf abgestimmte Produktprogramm mit Öl und Puder.
Und denke daran: Wasser max. 37°C
Abtrocknen nur mit Luft und nix rubbeln.


----------



## T-Brex (13. August 2009)

....hallo die Damen.....also ich fahre um ayn ab Sayn mit dem Rad nach Koblenz......der HG und der Horst von den Biketramps steigen in Vallendar Bhf ca. 1320 h mit "ein"......der Rest 1400 h an der Halle Oberwerth.

@Müsli: nächsten Samstag ist eine "softere Tour" bestellt, weil 2-3 jüngere Gemsen mit einsteigen wollen. Das ist die optimale Tour auch für den Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (13. August 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @all Gemsen
> wer ist Samstag mit im Stadtwald?


 

Ich denke:  Jörg, Thomas, HG, Horst, Helmut, Vomp, Rüdiger und Timo von den Biketramps, T-Brex, Maik87, FidelJoe, Hangschieber, Focusine, Rotwilderer, SuperÄndy, Müslimän, Päddie, Ghostrider, Sprungmonkey und alutzo von den BrexbachGemsen, Taunusbiker und noch der ein oder andere von der SIG, sowie mindestens 2 Biker des Koblenz Threads....die immer im Stadtwald unterwegs sind....und ??und ??...


----------



## Andreas S. (14. August 2009)

ich bin um ayn in Sayn


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich bin um ayn in Sayn


----------



## alutzo (14. August 2009)

Ja... hallooo erst mal,

ich weiß garnicht ob ihr es wußtet, aber ich fahre morgen auch mit.

Bin um ayn in Sayn.

Grüße


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2009)

...und was ist eigentlich aus ww-ck und dem dicken Bambini und dem Mischbäck geworden..?????....


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2009)

@Hangi: bringst du den Maik87 mit ??

@FidelJoe, Flyfisher, Focusine, Rotwilderer: kommt ihr nach Sayn oder direkt nach KO???

@lebt denn der alte T-RAY noch ????

@xmichelx: ???????

@ghostrider: Sayn oder KOnichtSayn ???

@Päddie: dto.

@Rheinstayger:   ????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (15. August 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...und was ist eigentlich aus ww-ck und dem dicken Bambini und dem Mischbäck geworden..?????....



Moin, Moin, bin gestern aus dem Urlaub zurückgekommen und fahre morgen in Wiesbaden. Kann daher heute nicht. So viel ich weiß kommt der Bambini heute aus dem Urlaub zurück. Wird daher wahrscheinlich auch nicht kommen.
Grüße Christian
@ Müsli - wie war deine Alpentour? Hast du alle Berge glattgebügelt oder hast du noch ein paar Erhebungen stehen lassen? Freue mich auf einen ausführlichen Bericht bei der nächsten Tour.


----------



## Dicke Wade (15. August 2009)

so wie es aus sieht, kommen von uns nur der taunusbiker und ich. bis gleich. und natürlich der müsli


----------



## paddiee (15. August 2009)

gehe schnell noch in power kaufen und dann zum schloß....

eieiei...das wird was...2 x Rubber Queen....


----------



## xmichelx (15. August 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> @Hangi: bringst du den Maik87 mit ??
> 
> @FidelJoe, Flyfisher, Focusine, Rotwilderer: kommt ihr nach Sayn oder direkt nach KO???
> 
> ...



Sorry, wir haben Tickets für DTM am Nürburgring und waren heute beim Qualifying.

Bin auf die Videos / Bilder von eurer Tour gespannt.


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2009)

soooo, daß hab ich mir jetzt verdient !!!!

79 km und satte 1000 hm !

Sayn-KO-Laubach-Kühkopf-Hühnefeld-VierSeenBlick-Boppard-Jakobsberg-Golfplatz-Rhens-Mühlental-Hühnefeld-Rittersturz-Königsbacher-Sayn


25 Biker  !!!!


neben den Biketramps, BrexbachGemsen und SIG, waren auch 5 Koblenzer Freerider dabei 

Leider hatten wir nach dem ersten Anstieg schon einen kapitalen "Motorschaden" an Rotwilderers Bike.....hoffentlich ist es doch nicht so schlimmmmmmm.......da haben sich die ersten 3 verabschiedet......nach der Downhilleinheit in Boppard und dem Tankstopp, haben wir am zweiten Anstieg zum Jakobsberg leider die 5 Koblenzer Freerider verloren...???.....vielleicht sind die nochmal die Downhillstrecke mit dem Sessellift hoch um nochmal runterzukrachen........

Die restlichen 17 Tramps, Gemsen und SiGler sind dann zügig die Tour zu ende gefahren.

Den Taunusbiker hats heute übern Lenker abgelgt...hoffentlich tut die Schulter morgen nicht mehr weh.....gute Besserung.......

Der Fideljoe und ich hatten beide nur die Vorderradbremse zur Verfügung, was jede Abfahrt zu einem ungewohnten Abenteuer der besonderen Art werden ließ....

Aber die Tour war Super !!!!! Vielen Dank an unseren heutigen Führer:
Thomas von den Biketramps - Super Tour!....die fahren wir nochmal....dann bauen wir aber noch den "Fischer" mit ein

Bike gewienert, geduscht, jetzt essen und HaWeiBie......aynige.......die hamma uns verdient....

*Bis Mittwoch.....1700h Parkplatz Mühlenstraße in Bendorf zur Feierabendrunde.*


----------



## taunus biker (15. August 2009)

Danke für die Besserung .

Geht schon ,hab sie eben dick mit Voltaren eingerieben .

So jetzt aber schluss , muss um halber auf nach Wiesbaden arbeiten.

Uwe


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2009)

Hangi und Müsli...ihr habt Post...meine Bülda....könnt ihr mit einbauen...bitte schickt mir noch eure Bülda..keine Filme !!!...nur Bülda...

Nach Müslis Plattfuß waren wir noch im Biergarten Königsbacher, da waren noch 4 Mann.....alle anderen hats in alle Winde verstreut......

Nächsten Samstag gehts dann wieder was ruhiger zu und wir sind dann auch gegen 1700 h wieder zurück in Sayn....


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. August 2009)

Erste Bilder von der Stadtwaldtour Koblenz (geknippst von T-Brex ) sind bereits auf der www.brexbachgemsen.de Homepage unter "Unsere Touren / Galerie" zu sehen.

Sollte Hangi & Co es gestatten , dann werde ich auch Ihre Bilder dort an zentraler Stelle uploaden.

JAYmano


----------



## Andreas S. (15. August 2009)

sind denn focusine und rotwilderer gut zuhause angekommen?
Habt ihr lange geschoben?
Ansonsten war die Tour schön.
Es waren allerdings doch zu viele Biker(meine Meinung)


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. August 2009)

...Counter:Wir haben 5 Gäste online...

die GEMSEN Homepage wird besucht !!!

Schön !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (15. August 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> sind denn focusine und rotwilderer gut zuhause angekommen?
> Habt ihr lange geschoben?
> Ansonsten war die Tour schön.
> Es waren allerdings doch zu viele Biker(meine Meinung)



Wie macht sich das bemerkbar? Findet man schlechter in seinen Rythmus oder ist es zu wuselig?


----------



## Andreas S. (15. August 2009)

ich habe mein Tacho noch  nicht ausgelesen.
Aber wenn ich für fast 80km,wobei 35km flach am Rhein entlang waren, ca. 6std unterwegs war.
Dann war das zu ....

Aber nochmal.
Die Tour war schon ok.Die Guidos haben eine tolle Strecke zusammen gestellt.

Ich war(bin) nur sauer aufn tosche.Der ist ohne mich bei der Köba eingekehrt.


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. August 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> So ich auch wieder online. nach zway Flaschen guten Roten.
> 
> Werd morgen mal meine Bilder sichten. Ich denke, ihr müßt da noch bis 07.00 Uhr warten.
> 
> mb



ich glaube ehr 6:45 ERSTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Focusine (15. August 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
wir sind auch gut dahaym angekommen. Bin nach Ausfall vom Rotwildbändiger sayner roten Wilden flott mit Begleitung von H. Olga zurückgedüst nach Sayn gedüst und hab Auto geholt, um dann ohne Navi dieses Kaff zu finden.... 
Nu hat die rote Wilde alles mögliche kaputt: eine Speiche raus, Umlenker vorne hinüber, Rahmen mächtig zerkratzt, Umlenker hinten kaputt, Kette sowieso kaputt. Und wat ways ich noch alles. 
Das kommt davon, wenn man so ein Billig-Teil fährt.... hiihihi

Bis zum nächsten Mal...

Focusine


----------



## Focusine (15. August 2009)

@Müsli: wie zwei Flaschen gutem Rotem???

Ich hab mich auf Aperol sour gestürzt und bin imma noch dran... Tolles Wetta auffe Terrasse, Feuerchen an und rundum zufrieden.....


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> @Müsli: wie zwei Flaschen gutem Rotem???
> 
> Ich hab mich auf Aperol sour gestürzt und bin imma noch dran... Tolles Wetta auffe Terrasse, Feuerchen an und rundum zufrieden.....


 

...und ....ist der Rotwilderer noch im Keller am schrauben...???...

@SÄndy:  wenn du daynen Kamaraden Müslimän nicht in der Not im Stich gelassen hättest, dann wärst du auch im Biergarten gelandet...


----------



## Andreas S. (15. August 2009)

der soll sich mal ne richtige Karre anschaffen der müsli.
Sayne Armut kotzt mich einfach nur an.:kotz:


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2009)

....so eine wie du .....wo Totwild dransteht...??....ja...da muß er erst mal den Rotwilderer fragen ob die auch Reparatur und Pannenanfällig sind...




@Webmaster JAYMano :  ....Mittwoch bist du schon avisiert....also !!!


----------



## Andreas S. (15. August 2009)

auf jeden Fall hab ich jetzt mindestens 2 bay dir gut.
Das war echt ne fiese Nummer von dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (15. August 2009)

Nööö, der schraubt heut nix mehr. Der Rotwildbändiger hat die Kette in die Tonne gekloppt und ist auch dem Alkohol verfallen...... 
Ja, ja die Dinger mit den Hörnern sind halt einfach gestrickt.... 
Jetzt kann ich morgen alleine fahren, nach dem Reiten....


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Nööö, der schraubt heut nix mehr. Der Rotwildbändiger ist auch dem Alkohol verfallen......
> Ja, ja die Dinger mit den Hörnern sind halt einfach gestrickt....
> *Jetzt kann ich morgen alleine fahren, nach dem Reiten....auf dem Rotwildbändiger*......


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. August 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Nööö, der schraubt heut nix mehr. Der Rotwildbändiger hat die Kette in die Tonne gekloppt und ist auch dem Alkohol verfallen......
> Ja, ja die Dinger mit den Hörnern sind halt einfach gestrickt....
> Jetzt kann ich morgen alleine fahren, nach dem Reiten....



Hi Focusine & all

ich wollte am letzten August Wochenende mal "um ayn in sayn" mitfahren....nach dem Motto nit nur posten und webmastern-......auch mal fahren....Bis Du dann auch da....????


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall hab ich jetzt mindestens 2 bay dir gut.
> Das war echt ne fiese Nummer von dir.


 
Ganz ruhig.....Brauner....den Biergarten gibts morgen auch noch.....da kommen wir schon nochmal zusammen hin......


----------



## Focusine (15. August 2009)

@Müsli: Ja so ist dat auch richtig. Aber um bessere Wirkung zu haben, schenken wir uns die Orangenscheibe und das Soda. Nur Aperol und Prosecco. Aber nu ist Prosecco aus und es geht auch noch mit Sekt.... Macht auch schwindelig....

Reiten auf Klaus ist ja Standard, aba ab und zu gehts auch mit dem roten großten Fuchs (Stockmaß 1,85 m) in die Wälder...
Hatte ich übrigens heute morgen auch schon.... hihihihi....

Bin mal gespannt auf Eure pics und videos...


----------



## Andreas S. (15. August 2009)

ich fahre morgen mit den Mertensbrüder.Da machen wir besteimmt auch einen Abstecher ins Erlebniskaffee an der Sieg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (15. August 2009)

@JAYmano: Ende August bin ich layda net da - da steht ein Motorradwochenende mit lauta Mädels an... 30 Mädels auf ihren motorisierten Bikes....

Aba tanzen ist gut... Wann?


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> @Müsli: Aber um bessere Wirkung zu haben, Reiten auf Klaus ist ja Standard, gehts auch mit dem roten großen Fuchs (Stockmaß 18,5 cm)
> Hatte ich übrigens heute morgen auch schon.... hihihihi....
> 
> Bin mal gespannt auf Eure pics und videos...


 

*......wer ist/hat  den roten großen Fuchs...* **


----------



## Focusine (15. August 2009)

@Müsli: nix Liegendrad, vierbeiniges Hottehüh. Sonst k#me ich ja gar keinen Berg hoch... Liegen und radeln ist doch nix - besser anderes. 
So, nun schalt ich mal ab, Aperol wirkt. Kann net mehr schrayben....


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. August 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> @JAYmano: Ende August bin ich layda net da - da steht ein Motorradwochenende mit lauta Mädels an... 30 Mädels auf ihren motorisierten Bikes....
> 
> Aba tanzen ist gut... Wann?



30 Mädels ist auch gut


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2009)

[email protected] Fango....Abends Tango....!!!


----------



## Focusine (15. August 2009)

Na, der rote Fuchs ist doch zum vierbeinigen Reiten.
Und die 30 Mädels fahren alle Mopped... Ächt lustich...


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. August 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> So, nun schalt ich mal ab, Aperol wirkt. Kann net mehr schrayben....




Ihr trinkt sowas hier ...........


----------



## BurgFräulein (15. August 2009)

GN8


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. August 2009)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> GN8



hier ein Bild von der letzten Familienfeier.


----------



## Focusine (16. August 2009)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Ihr trinkt sowas hier ...........





Oh, mann, war mir heute morgen komisch, die letzte Flasche war sicher schlecht....    - Aber nach einem ausgiebigen morgendlichen Ausritt auf dem großen roten Fuchs gehts mir nu wieder gut.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (16. August 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> ......*Aber nach einem ausgiebigen morgendlichen Ausritt auf dem großen roten Fuchs* *gehts mir nu wieder gut.....*


 

....und wie gehts dem Klaus danach....???...


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. August 2009)

Hi zusammen,
danke für die Einladung zur gemeinsamen Tour am Samstag.
Leider haben wir euch durch unser Gequatsche an der Tankstelle verloren.

Seid herzlich eingeladen, die Perlen im Stadtwald kennen zu lernen.
Die habt ihr geschickt umgangen.
Allerdings sind ein teil der Abfahrten noch kein Jahr alt.
Fahrbar aber eigentlich für jeden.

Bis denne mal.


----------



## T-Brex (17. August 2009)

Hallo RockyRider,

ich hoffe ihr seid alle wieder heile zuhause angekommen

wenn wir demnächst eine "abfahrtslastigere Tour" durch euer Revier unternehmen werden, dann werden sich unsere Techniker euch anschließen! Auf jeden Fall

Und wenn ihr mal ein paar Kilometer schrubben wollt, dann werdet ihr den Weg ans Schloß nach Sayn finden...

Uns hat es gut bei Euch gefallen, und wir sind froh jetzt einige von Euch persönlich zu kennen.....und nicht nur aus da _Indernäd.....---_

Bis demnäx in der Brex.....


----------



## ww-ck (17. August 2009)

Hallo Leutz, 

will jemand am 10.10 den Wasgau-Marathon mitfahren oder hat Interesse daran?

Er findet in der Pfalz nahe Pirmasens statt. Es gibt dort schöne Strecken und super Trails. Allerdings gibt es keine Zeitmessung. Daher schöne Tour unter Marathonbedingungen.

Anmeldung sollte bis 25.08. erfolgen.

Unter www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de gibt es alle Informationen. Vielleicht können wir Fahrgemeinschaften bilden.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Focusine (18. August 2009)

Äschte hoit moin... LOR]


----------



## T-Brex (18. August 2009)

... morgen bei Superwetter eine schöne Mittwochs - Feierabendrunde mit den Biketramps, ab Parkplatz Mühlenstraße in Bendorf.

Umfang wie immer, ca. 25-30 km und ca. 500 hm.

Bitte recht zahlraych...


----------



## Jaymano75 (19. August 2009)

schöner Schnappschuss vom Hangi

*NEUE BILDER VON HANGI JETZT auf der GEMSEN HP !!!!!!*


----------



## T-Brex (20. August 2009)

...da simma dabbay....dat is prima....


@Hangschieber:  was ist los mit SKA P.  ???...wie kommt ihr darauf....hätte nicht gedacht das ihr so nen schönen SKA-Punk mögt....hätte da eher auf Roland Kaiser oder Freddy Breck getippt..lol..


----------



## Dicker Bambini (21. August 2009)

Tach auch !
Wollt mich doch nach dem Urlaub auch nochmal melden... 
Nach der Ankündigung von Hangi wird wohl terminlich gesehen die "Fressorgie" mit anschl. Fahrrad quälen am 12.Sept. mayn nächster Aynsatz sayn können.

Bis dahin kann ich nur mal zaygen, mit welchen Untersatz mich unser Hausvermieter an der Nordsee losgeschickt hat.

Ich hoffe ansonsten sind alle gesund uns fit...

Gruß 
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2009)

....aber vor dem 12. Sept. kommt erst mal morgen.....

wie immer:


*Samstag um Ayn in Sayn sayn  !!!!!*

laßt uns die letzten schönen Sommersamstage sinnvoll nutzen und gemeinsam durch den Wald ziehen....

Streckenplanung vor Ort, je nach Teilnehmeranzahl und Wünsche....


----------



## Andreas S. (21. August 2009)

hayho,
ich werde morgen nicht in Sayn um ayn erschayn.
Bin am Abend zum Grillen mit Kollegas.

Auf Mettbriketttour ist Freude schon groß.
Ich werde dann mal den 12.9. checken obs passt.


----------



## Andreas S. (21. August 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> So was können wir doch auch, oder?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkwh...en.de/index.html&feature=player_embedded#t=26
> mb



war das der bambini ?


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Bin dabbay, allerdings nur mittm Hardtail, wg. Vorderrad


 

....kannste doch das Vorderrad vom HT an dat Gännjonn machen.....


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2009)




----------



## ww-ck (22. August 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Du ja , ich nicht, dann greift die Bremszange ins Leere! 180 vs 160
> Hatt den Vortayl, Bremse wird nichtzu hayss.
> 
> Bös Morgen



Verbraucht aber mehr Bremsbelag.

Viel Spass beim fahren
Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (22. August 2009)

Herrrrliches Toürchen mit 6 Gemsen.

*Bay faynstem MTB Wetter haben wir satte 50 km und dicke 1000 hm zusammengefahren wie nix.....*

Über den Rhaynstayg am Kletterwald hoch, zum Wüstenhof, Russepääädsche, Vallendar, Wambachtal, Urbar, Mallendarer Bachtal,Neuhäusel, Simmern, Forellenhof, Bembermühle, Alkfray Wayzen und Kuchenbombe, Schau ins Land, Langeberg, Hohlweg, Hellenpfad, Sayn.

incl. ayniger Spezial Aynlagen.....


----------



## Dicker Bambini (22. August 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> war das der bambini ?


 
"DU NASE" ... ! Sicherlich nich! Dann wär der Pool doch gefetzt . Das wollteste doch hören, oder??

Obwohl, schöne Flugbahn

Gruß


----------



## T-Brex (22. August 2009)

.....wenn ich was von Folien und verkleben usw. höre muß ich irgendwie immer an unseren ehemaligen Bikekumpel *"FLYFiSHER"* denken.....

was ist aygentlich aus dem geworden.....??.....es war doch immer soooo schön mit ihm........

...und der Lazarett *Mischbäck *ist auch überfällig !!!!

...laßt euch doch mal wieder sehen !!


*Nächsten Samstag: 29.August 2009*

Die Aynstayger und Wiederaynstaygertour schlechthin: ....Flyfisher, Pogofreak, Mischbäck, Maik 87, DW77, Pitu 68, Jaymano, Phönix08, Kamikaze, Frank, xmichelx, ma899, T-Ray, Stadtratte, Tschabarello, Hadschipu, Jaymano, Flowbing, die ist auch für Euch!!

Alle "Neuen" und "Ehemaligen" und "Demnächstwieder" bestimmen die Tour!!

Wirklich moderates Leistungsniveau....von ca. 3-4 h aufm Rad erfordert....ca. 40 km und 600 hm......das schafft ihr !!!!!!.....


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. August 2009)

Hallo T-Brex und Co,

Danke für die Einladung.Gehe davon aus , dass die nächste Möglichkeit mit Euch zu fahren am  Sa den 29.8 (Uhrzeit?) ist.
Wenn es gerade nicht giesst  wie aus Eimern , dann bin ich dabei.
Es wäre mal was anders bei Euch zu fahren, da ich eigentlich nur in Koblenz , Boppard und Bucholz unterwegs bin.

Gruss


----------



## flyfisher (23. August 2009)

Danke der Nachfrage, mich gibts auch noch... und zumindest denke ich Samstags an Euch - obwohl derzeit doch gar kein "Planenwetter" ist.

Am letzten Samstag habe ich mit meinem Dahon  (+Klickies und Bullhorns) immerhin über 90km während eines 24H Aufenthalt in Boston geschafft und davor 60km in Detroit.
Habe seit Wochen Samstags entweder den aynen oder anderen Dienst und sehr wenig zwischendrin fray.
Am 29. gehts nach Seattle mit dem Klapprad im Gepäck... Alles gut für die Kadenz und VIEL besser als gar kayn Radeln.

Viele Grüße


----------



## T-Brex (23. August 2009)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo T-Brex und Co,
> 
> nächste Möglichkeit mit Euch zu fahren am Sa den 29.8 *(Uhrzeit?*) ist.
> .
> ...


 

Sei uns willkommen, wie immer um 1300 h  (AYN), in Sayn sayn.....


----------



## T-Brex (23. August 2009)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage, mich gibts auch noch... und zumindest denke ich Samstags an Euch - obwohl derzeit doch gar kein "Planenwetter" ist.
> 
> Am letzten Samstag habe ich mit meinem Dahon (+Klickies und Bullhorns) immerhin über 90km während eines 24H Aufenthalt in Boston geschafft und davor 60km in Detroit.
> Habe seit Wochen Samstags entweder den aynen oder anderen Dienst und sehr wenig zwischendrin fray.
> ...


 


.....jaaaaaa er lebt noch ...........laß dich trotz der knappen Zeit bald möglichst mal sehen....wir wollen doch dieses Jahr wenigstens einmal zusammen mit dir ausreiten...


----------



## Andreas S. (23. August 2009)

so, das WE ist ist endlich vorbei.Nur Fresserei!Gestern grillen und heute brunchen in Grenzau.Weiß gar nicht wie ich die Kilos wieder runterkriegen soll.Habe aber mal mein Rad eingepackt und hoffe etwas auf der Sophienhöhe am Tagebau Hambach radeln zu können.Bin die Woche in Jülich zum schaffe.Ob mir überhaupt noch ein Trikot passt?


----------



## T-Brex (23. August 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> so, das WE ist ist endlich vorbei.Nur Fresserei!Gestern grillen und heute brunchen in Grenzau.Weiß gar nicht wie ich die Kilos wieder runterkriegen soll.Habe aber mal mein Rad eingepackt und hoffe etwas auf der Sophienhöhe am Tagebau Hambach radeln zu können.Bin die Woche in Jülich zum schaffe.*Ob mir überhaupt noch ein Trikot passt?*


 


Kein Problem, bei der nächsten Bestellung aynfach ein X vor dem L mehr bestellen...


----------



## T-Brex (26. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen !!

Am Samstag den 29.08.09 fahren wir eine* "Rookie"Tour.*

*Also alle die mit aynstaygen wollen oder wiederaynstaygen wollen sind jetzt am Zug*

Streckenvorschlag:

_Sayn - Zoo - Haus am Pilz- Aubachtal - Urbachtal - ICE Trasse- Rüscheid- Anhausen- Hasenpfad-Heimbach-Sayn_

Das sollten 38 km und 500 hm sayn......das schafft ihr 

Also traut euch !!

Wie immer Start:

*UM AYN in SAYN am Schloß*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (27. August 2009)

Ja, guten Morgen,

hier ist es aber schwer ruhig....

Also, lieber Tosche, am Wochenende kann ich nicht mit, bin mit den zweirädrigen 150 PS auf Tour - das ist vieeeeeel leichter am Berg  

Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß...

Focusine


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. August 2009)

Hallo ,

Bin am Sa bei der Rookie-Tour dabei.

Komme ein bisschen früher wegen der weiten Anreise aus KO.

Gruss und bis Sa um Ayn in Sayn


----------



## T-Brex (28. August 2009)

Hallo 

habe gerade eine mail wegen BrexbachGemsen Teamklamotten rundgeschickt ! Im Anhang eine Liste mit möglichen Kleidungsstücken.
bitte eintragen und zurückmailen.

Habe im Verteiler nicht alle Gemsen oder Freunde, also wer das ließt und keine Liste gemailt bekommen hat, und Interesse hat, der schickt mir bitte eine email, dann bekommt er die Liste........und bitte zügig zurückschicken.

Wenn wir zügig zu Potte kommen, dann könnten wir schon diesen Winter im Gemsen-Outfit fahren.....die Sommerklamotten bestellen wir aber sofort in einem mit...aus Kostengründen...

....haut rein.....


----------



## T-Brex (28. August 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Tosche habe layder kayne Mayl!
> Steh ich auf der falschen Sayte des Verteilers?


 
Nein...aber die Kids sind im Bett und der "Reserve-Rechner" ist nicht up-to-date.....

schick mir ne mail ich antworte mit der liste....


----------



## Andreas S. (28. August 2009)

hallo,
wahrscheinlich bin ich morgen nicht in Sayn dabbay.


----------



## T-Brex (28. August 2009)

Hi SÄndy,

aber spätestens zur Mettbrötchentour *MUßt *du dabbay sayn...


----------



## Andreas S. (28. August 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hi SÄndy,
> 
> aber spätestens zur Mettbrötchentour *MUßt *du dabbay sayn...



das ist mayn näxtes Ziel obwohl an dem WE in Daun eine Veranstaltung ist.Allerdingsda ohne Mätt


----------



## T-Brex (28. August 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> das ist mayn näxtes Ziel obwohl an dem WE in Daun eine Veranstaltung ist.Allerdingsda ohne Mätt


 


Daun......Down.....neee......neee........dann lieber ins Brohltal...


----------



## T-Brex (28. August 2009)

...........Hallo................??????????????

hat die mail mit den Klamotten überhaupt irgendjemanden erreicht ???

Bitte alle die Interesse haben bald mal melden was los ist !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (28. August 2009)

ich habe mäyl


----------



## Dicke Wade (28. August 2009)

hallo gemsen,
leider ist der termin mit eurer tour wieder mal sehr unglücklich ausgesucht. an diesem we ist daun und da gehen fast alle von uns an den start.


----------



## Andreas S. (28. August 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> hallo gemsen,
> leider ist der termin mit eurer tour wieder mal sehr unglücklich ausgesucht. an diesem we ist daun und da gehen fast alle von uns an den start.





dann wird das endlich mal ne Tour ab Nickenich bei der wir zügig voran kommen.
der berrrrry und uns Uwe haben schon im Stadtwald unseren Schnitt versaut


----------



## T-Brex (29. August 2009)

....driddert....


----------



## T-Brex (29. August 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> hallo gemsen,
> leider ist der termin mit eurer tour wieder mal sehr unglücklich ausgesucht. an diesem we ist daun und da gehen fast alle von uns an den start.


 

....ja schade, aber soviel ich weiß startet von uns niemand in Down....von daher......aber wir sehen uns dann spätestens im Oktober bei Uwe´s Taunusbikertour.


----------



## Jaymano75 (29. August 2009)

Bin um ayn in sayn. Roooookieeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (29. August 2009)

Hi,
werde um 1330 an der Trinksporthalle dazustoßen bring auch noch nen Rookie mit


----------



## T-Brex (29. August 2009)

Supi, ich bringe auch noch einen mit:  den Phönix08 !!......hoffentlich....


----------



## T-Brex (29. August 2009)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Hi,
> werde um 1330 an der Trinksporthalle dazustoßen bring auch noch nen Rookie mit


 

????.....das Sahnestück von der Förstertour...........??????


----------



## Deleted 56720 (29. August 2009)

Ja klar lecker Schnittchen


----------



## T-Brex (29. August 2009)

....der Phönix bleibt ein Phantom....niemand hat ihn je gesehn mit den Gemsen ayne Runde drehen...........das hätte auch vom Viktor sayn können...

Das Sahnestück das der FidelJoe dabbay hatte, hatte ich auch irgendwie anders in Erinnerung....

Und der Jaymano hat heute alles gegeben !!Weiter so 

Aber der Abritt am Dernbacher Kopf zählt nicht.....da war kayn Wasser dabbay.....also demnächst in der Brex oder so ablegen..

Rudi und Raphael haben uns heute erstmals begleitet und sind super ayngestiegen !!!! Ihr seid jederzeit wieder willkommen !!!!Hat Spaß gemacht

@All: bitte schickt mir diese Woche noch die Bestellliiste zurück, damit ich mal einen Überblick bekomme was überhaupt relevant ist....

@Müsli und Jaymano:  bitte schickt mir noch die Bülda von heute....


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Es war eine nette Tour mit Euch.

Werde öfters bei Euch vorbeischauen.

Morgen steht bei mir ein Local in KO-Wald auf der Liste

Grüsse aus KO und ein schönes Wochenende.

Rafael


----------



## Jaymano75 (29. August 2009)

Hi,

war eine schöne Tour heute. *Bilder von der Rookies Tour jetzt unter "Unsere Touren / Galerie"
auf der BrexbachGemsen Homepage.

@Viktor...bitte mal Deine Bilder mailen, dann kann ich diese auch dort hochladen.

JAYmano
*


----------



## Andreas S. (30. August 2009)

hayho,
ich war heute auch mal fleißig und habe mal nach einer neuen Strecke ab Steimel gesucht.
Ab Döttesfeld über den WW Steig bis Peterslahr zurück über Burglahr,Werlenbach,Daufenbach,Puderbach nach Steimel.
ca. 50km  1000 hm 3,5h 
unter 3km Asphalt 3 Schiebepassagen davon 1 abwärts(auch für sprungmonkey, paddiee oder fiedel) 
müssen wir dann unbedingt mal abfahren


----------



## Andreas S. (30. August 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Mich hat heute bei 50km Testfahrt meiner Neuanschaffung irgendwie ein Igel erwischt.
> SCHEISS ZEUG!!!



Wieso holst du dir denn so eine Karre? 
Außer Kurbel kann man nix davon gebrauchen.
Was ist mit dem Schmuckstück das du in den Bergen reiten durftest?


----------



## T-Brex (30. August 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Wieso holst du dir denn so eine Karre?
> Außer Kurbel kann man nix davon gebrauchen.
> Was ist mit dem Schmuckstück das du in den Bergen reiten durftest?


 
Très charmantunser SÄndytrès charmant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (30. August 2009)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Es war eine nette Tour mit Euch.
> 
> ...


 
Hi CF-Rafi,

wir werden deine Dienste als Guido im Stadtwald KO gerne in Anspruch nehmen...


----------



## Andreas S. (30. August 2009)

so issa nu mal.
immer nett und hilfsbereit.

Aber meine Erkundungstour müssen wir mal fahren.Landschaftlich sehr schön.
Immer auf und ab.Allerdings bei Nässe sehr schwierig.Hatte heute die NN drauf und das war die richtige Wahl.


----------



## T-Brex (30. August 2009)

...dann mach mal nen Termin klar.....05.Sept. und 12.Sept. sind belegt, 03.Okt. auch.......ansonsten.....????.......*19.09.09* *ST. Aymel ???*


----------



## T-Brex (30. August 2009)

der Hangschieber ist schlau....der läßt den SÄndy den schweren globigen Rotwildrahmen mitbringen, geschenkt natürlich, und verkauft den bei ebay glaych wieder um sich ein neues Gännjonn zu kaufen, weil das viel leichter günstiger und besser ist...


----------



## Andreas S. (30. August 2009)

Einen Termin werden wir noch finden.
@hangi
und ich hab mich gewundert wieso die Karre nach 50km so verschmottert ist.
Musste mal putzen, auch zwischen den Zähnen.

@tosche
du Anfänger


Ich melde mich Dienstag nochmal.


gn8


----------



## T-Brex (30. August 2009)

....yeah Baby...träum schön.....von den schönen Canyon Bikes....die du aygentlich viel viel lieber hättest 

als die schweren unförmigen gammligen, *verbeulten,* globigen dreckligen Totwilds.....


----------



## T-Brex (30. August 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> hat jemand ne gute Adresse für Laufräder?


 
???????????????????????


----------



## T-Brex (30. August 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> hasse gästarn dass gekwitsche gehört! Am Poison! Auch mit viel Fett kann man nur noch die Frequenz ein wenig beaynfluusen..
> 
> bei Poison-bike 129 Ökken für die XTnabe mit der 317 Mavic..
> 
> ansonsten hab ich nur noch ayn Aynrad,


 

www.nubuk-bikes.de

dort wirst du bestimmt fündig, auch günstig..mit denen habe ich schon das ayn oder andere Bike aufgebaut


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. August 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> hasse gästarn dass gekwitsche gehört! Am Poison! Auch mit viel Fett kann man nur noch die Frequenz ein wenig beaynfluusen..
> 
> bei Poison-bike 129 Ökken für die XTnabe mit der 317 Mavic..
> 
> ansonsten hab ich nur noch ayn Aynrad,




Hallo Viktor,Hallo Gemsen

wie wäre es mit H&S Bike in Bonn?
Die haben einen guten Ruf.
Vielleicht bekomme ich dort Prozente(Muss nachfragen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (30. August 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hi CF-Rafi,
> 
> wir werden deine Dienste als Guido im Stadtwald KO gerne in Anspruch nehmen...



Hallo,

nehme ich gerne an

Habe heute eine (sorry!) "ayne" nette Tour gefahren.
65km 1400Hm mit Abschluss an der KÖBA.
Schnelle Uphills und Downhills.
Werden wir mal in der Gruppe wiederholen
mfG


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. August 2009)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nehme ich gerne an
> 
> ...


 


Du lerns schnell  ayne nette Tour ... klasse
Was heisst Abschluss an der Königsbacher ? Biergarten ?? oder abschüssiger downhill?
Viele Grüße und war ne schöne Tour am SA mit Dir. Du bist jetzt auch ein GEMSE ..(siehe Homepage .... ok ?)

JAYmano !


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. August 2009)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Du lerns schnell  ayne nette Tour ... klasse
> Was heisst Abschluss an der Königsbacher ? Biergarten ?? oder abschüssiger downhill?
> Viele Grüße und war ne schöne Tour am SA mit Dir. Du bist jetzt auch ein GEMSE ..(siehe Homepage .... ok ?)
> 
> JAYmano !



Hallo,

da wir Sportler sind , ist mit Abschluss KEIN Bier gemeint.
KEINE MACHT DEN DROGEN.

Ich hab schon immmer davon geträumt , eine Gemse zu sein.....jetzt ist der Traum war geworden

Prost und aynen schonen Tag


----------



## Klaus Goerg (1. September 2009)

hallo Gemsen,

fahre von Do bis So einen Teil des Rheinsteigs, muss mal was für meinen Namen tun  
Start in Wiesbaden, Ziel nach 4 Tagen soll Rengsdorf sein. Mal schaun obs klappt, sind 190 km und 6500 hm. Viel Schieben und Tragen...und Trinken, und so. 
Vielleicht hat jemand Lust die letzte Etappe von Lahnstein aus mitzufahren??

Grüße aus R.

Klaus

an Viktor: 10.10. gehts nach Tux!!
an alle: benötige für die Rww-Trophy noch 2-3 Tourguides, wer mag aushelfen??


----------



## Klaus Goerg (1. September 2009)

prima, werde mal das Tourenbuch lesen...Dieses Jahr ist Schlegeis dran 

Grüße nach Valla-Bärlin


----------



## T-Brex (1. September 2009)

Hi Klaus, wenns in eine Richtung geht wo ich mich auskenne, kann ich aushelfen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (1. September 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hayho,
> ich war heute auch mal fleißig und habe mal nach einer neuen Strecke ab Steimel gesucht.
> Ab Döttesfeld über den WW Steig bis Peterslahr zurück über Burglahr,Werlenbach,Daufenbach,Puderbach nach Steimel.
> ca. 50km 1000 hm 3,5h
> ...


 
Hallo Gemeinde...

Sändy. Geile Tour. Kommt der Papa zurück nach Hause. "Dort wo mayne Wiege stand" !!! Die Ecke haben Christian und ich auch schon bereist. Kann mir Denken welche Ecken Du meinst. Aber doch das mayste fahrbar, nich?

Da muß ich mit. Vielleicht kann ich ja dann nen Endstop bei Mama organisieren !

@Hangi
Übrigens. Über dieses klayne aber fayne DÖTTESFELD wurden berayts Gedichte geschrieben ! Aufgepasst Viktor...

SEH'N WIR UNS NICHT AUF DIESER WELT, DANN SEH'N WIR UNS IN ... DÖTTESFELD !!!

Ein Traum gell.

Gruß 
Olli


----------



## Klaus Goerg (1. September 2009)

hallo Torsten,

melde mich nach der Rheinsteigtour bei Dir. Danke fürs Angebot..., nehme ich gerne an.

Grüße aus R.

Klaus


----------



## T-Brex (1. September 2009)

Klaus Goerg schrieb:


> hallo Torsten,
> 
> melde mich nach der Rheinsteigtour bei Dir. Danke fürs Angebot..., nehme ich gerne an.
> 
> ...


 


@All:  ich habe die Teamkleidungsmuster von Acton-Sports jetzt für kurze Zeit da. Qualität ist super ! Größen fallen aus wie die von OWAYO.

Bitte mailt mir mal alle schnell was ihr braucht, damit weitere Schritte eingeleitet werden können. Bitte auch die "Nullmeldungen" machen, damit ich nicht unnötig warten muß.

Wenn alle Wünsche vorliegen, sollten die Größen bestimmt werden.

Wir werden dann bei den Herstellern konkret wegen der Preise und Mengen anfragen können. 

Dann folgt noch die Zahlungsphase, wenn ich selbst vom letzten  die Vorkasse habe, wird bestellt. Dann dauert es nochmals ca. 4 Wochen.

Also bitte jetzt alle aufs Tempo drücken....bislang sind 15 Antworten von 55 Angefragten zurück, leider sind auch 3 Nullmelder dabei...

Wenn wir bei einzelnen Kleidungsstücke die Mindestmenge von 10 Stück nicht erreichen sollten, wird dieses Teil dann wohl nicht bestellt werden können. 

*Hoffentlich bekommen wir die Winterjacken und Regenjacken  zusammen !!!!!*

Bei den Trikots sind wir schon jetzt im grünen Bereich...

Je mehr mitmachen, desto günstiger wirds pro Kopf.............

.........also *Sie wünschen??*


----------



## T-Brex (2. September 2009)

*Läzdä.....GN8*

Träumt schön....und gebt *Gas bei der Vorabanfrage für die Teamkleidung *Größen und Qualitätsmuster noch ein paar Tage bei T-Brex vorhanden....


----------



## T-Brex (3. September 2009)

....Triktos Trikots Trikots....

da ich keine Daten von Klaus und Klaus aus Heimbach habe, jetzt auf diesem Wege....

meldet euch mal wegen der Trikots..wäre schön wenn ihr mitmacht..


----------



## T-Brex (4. September 2009)

...morgen wieder wie immer




*um AYN in SAYN sayn  !!*


moderates Toürchen bis Grenzau....die Rookies fahren dann mit mir durchs Brexbachtal zurück, der Rest läßt es dann richtig krachen...

Abends sieht man sich vielleicht im Park auf ein paar Weizen beim Burgen und Parkfest....oder Sonntags mit Kiddies zum Entenrennen........Also bitteschön...wie immer recht zahlreich!!


Da ist für jeden was dabbay.....


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. September 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...morgen wieder wie immer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Gemsen,

bin morgen wieder dabay.
Wird auch beim Regen gefahren?  Wenn ja , dann komme ich mit dem Auto.
Komme vor der Tour beim T-Brex die neuen Klamotten gucken
Gruss und bis morgen


----------



## T-Brex (5. September 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ärstäns: Samsatgs um ayn, regnets nicht,
> Zwaytäns: Wenns regnet, da hört es mayst um ayn auf.
> Drittäns: Wenns dann laycht regnet, ist das für uns kayn Regen, sondern nur ein Dust-Minimizer (schrayb ich jetzt nicht mit ay, sonst verstehts kayner)
> Viertens: Wenns dann heftig regnen sollte - was nur sehr selten Samstags ab ayn in Sayn vorkommt, dann haben wir dray Optionen,
> ...


 


....genau so ist das !....nur "Allerdings" stimmt nicht....denn dann greift wieder Ärstäns oder Zwaytäns...


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. September 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ärstäns:    Samsatgs um ayn, regnets nicht,
> Zwaytäns: Wenns regnet, da hört es mayst um ayn auf.
> Drittäns:    Wenns dann laycht regnet, ist das für uns kayn Regen, sondern nur ein  Dust-Minimizer  (schrayb ich jetzt nicht mit ay, sonst verstehts kayner)
> Viertens:   Wenns dann heftig regnen sollte - was nur sehr selten Samstags ab ayn in Sayn vorkommt,  dann haben wir dray Optionen,
> ...




Morgen,

diese Erklärung ist ausreichend. Habe keine Fragen mehr.Bin einfach da.
Bei uns siehts im Moment nicht nach regen aus , 
aber ich bin ja nicht in Sayn , wo bestimmt die Sonne scheint.

Gruss


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. September 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> "schaynt" schaynt heißt das!"



Sorry,

Sayne  Sprache , schwere Sprache.
Werde demnächst Saynisch als meine X-te Sprache intensiv lernen.
Versprochen und bis Ayn i Sayn , bin gerne dabei ,egal ob regen oder Sonne schaynt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (5. September 2009)

Nachdem wir uns getrennt hatten und nach Grenzau wollten, hatten wir 2 !!!! Platten..........in der Brex haben wir dann noch einige Bekannte getroffen...ich hoffe der Rest hat den Köppel stehen lassen.....

so und gleich aufs Punkfest...ähhhh  Parkfest.......vielleicht sieht man da wieder die ayn oder andere Gemse....


----------



## Andreas S. (5. September 2009)

hayho,
ich hoffe ihr sayd ohne mich zurecht gekommen
bin heute wegen Erkältung überhaupt nicht gefahren.Vllt klappts ja morgen.
Aber am Samstag in Nickenich will ich auf jeden Fall dabbay sayn.


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. September 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Nachdem wir uns getrennt hatten und nach Grenzau wollten, hatten wir 2 !!!! Platten..........in der Brex haben wir dann noch einige Bekannte getroffen...ich hoffe der Rest hat den Köppel stehen lassen.....
> 
> so und gleich aufs Punkfest...ähhhh  Parkfest.......vielleicht sieht man da wieder die ayn oder andere Gemse....



Hallo Gemsen,

Es war wieder ayne sehr schöne Tour.
Ihr werdet mich nicht mehr los.
Habe gerade die Kohlenhydrate nachgefüllt.
Ich hatte auch  mal wieder aynen Platten (Rocket Ron muss runter)
Es war mayn 4 Platten in den letzten 3 Wochen!:kotz:

Aynen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich Euch
und bis nächste Woche in Nickenich


----------



## Andreas S. (5. September 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> .
> 
> @AndreasS hatte schon gezwayfelt ob du zusagst.
> @CF-Rafi du bist herzlich willkommen!
> ...



hey,hey,hey,
die Mättbrötchen lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen.
Das war eigentlich klar das ich dabbay bin.
Ich sag nur nicht so schnell irgend etwas zu,da wir inne Firma viel Arbeit haben und da auch schon mal ein Samstag dran glauben kann.
Bin bis jetzt abba immer verschont geblieben.

Wieso habt ihr so oft platt?Verstehe ich gar nit.
Habe in diesem Jahr erst 1 Plattfuß und ne "Delle" im Oberrohr.


----------



## T-Brex (6. September 2009)

....ich habe es klar und deutlich gesehen....glaube ich....

das Entenrennen heute ist nicht nur was für Kinder.....und das Rumpsteak im Anschluß beim "Schütteler" ist für die Pappas gut....
Vielleicht sieht man sich...??....


----------



## T-Brex (6. September 2009)

Wenn der Schmadder aufstaygt hast du verloren.....


----------



## T-Brex (6. September 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Werd heute mal versuchen, ne nette Gemsin zu rekrutieren. 90-60-90
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


mayntest du Taynt und Schlayfpapieroder was.........90-60-90..BurgFräulayn....????


----------



## T-Brex (6. September 2009)

@SÄndy:  gute Besserung !!!kurier dich schön aus, damit du nächste Woche im Brohltal fit bist....da zählen kayne Ausreden....


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. September 2009)

Morgen Gemsen,

Falls jemand Interesse an einem guten Pulsmesser-Höhenmesser von Polar hat,der schaut hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15628/polar-cs600-pro-team-edition.html

Ist ein Hammerteil (keine Störung durch Hochspannungsleitung e.t.c.) und zu einem unschlagbarem Preis. Besitze das Teil seit paar Monaten  und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Übrigens ,der Stadler hat es für 199.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (6. September 2009)

näxte Woche in Nickenich ist schon gebont.Ich bringe noch 1-2 Biker mit.
Bin heute gefahren und was soll ich sagen,sobald es bergauf ging mußte ich ganz schön bluten.Aber ich hoffe das ich das bis Nickenich irgendwie wieder hinkriege.Ansonsten fahre ich mit tosche in der Abreißergruppe die Berge hoch.Dann mach ich halt mal einen auf Gammelbiker.


----------



## Andreas S. (6. September 2009)

wie sind denn jetzt die Daten der Tour?

Also ich meine die von näxter Woche.
km
hm


----------



## Dicker Bambini (6. September 2009)

Guten Tach die Herren,

Auch der ww-ck und ich wollen in der nächsten Woche mit zur Tour kommen. Sicherlich werde ich dann auch die Abraysergruppe bevorzugen, denn die Vorberaytung heute morgen wurde abruppt durch eine gefezte Speiche am Hinterrad beendet. So'n Sch...

Freu mich aber trotzdem auf die Tour.

@Tosche
Ich guck dann morgen so gegen ayns mal bei Dir rayn zwecks Zeltanprobe! Wenn das nich geht sag (schrayb) grad was, dann richte ich mich anders ayn.

@Andreas
Biste auch der RTF durchs Holzbach-/ Wiedbachtal gefolgt?

Gruß 
Olli


----------



## Andreas S. (6. September 2009)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> @Andreas
> Biste auch der RTF durchs Holzbach-/ Wiedbachtal gefolgt?
> 
> Gruß
> Olli



Neeee,wir waren irgendwo bay Waldbröl ,Nutscheid und dann durchs Siegtal


----------



## Dicker Bambini (6. September 2009)

Immer gut wenn man zu zweit oder mehreren fährt. Is erstens nich so langweilig und zweitens hilft's bei Pannen. Wie heute. Auch gut wenn die Heimat so nah ist. So kann einen der das Brüderchen dann von der Straße aufsammeln.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (6. September 2009)

Hi Tom,
die Planung für Samstag steht.
Nur muss ich vorher noch nach Montabaur, kann also sein das ich etwas später bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (6. September 2009)

der Spot ist abba genial.
Kann ich auch son Blödchen?


----------



## T-Brex (6. September 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> die Planung für Samstag steht.
> Nur muss ich vorher noch nach Montabaur, kann also sein das ich etwas später bin.


 
Wir werden auf dich warten....aber bitte Handy mitnehmen....


----------



## Focusine (8. September 2009)

Gudde Morgähn,
layda kann ich am Samstag bay der Tour nicht dabay sayn. Bin dann in Kölle ne Brauereitour machen (als Ausgleich )

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß und wenig Wasserkontakt - wie auch immer.

Bis dahin

Focusine


----------



## Klaus Goerg (8. September 2009)

hallo Gemsen,

zurück vom Rheinstayg. Von Wiesbaden bis Rengsdorf gefahren, geschoben, getragen und geflucht. Lohnenswerte Tour mit 200km und 6000hm. Prima Pause im Schlosspark Sayn ( Dank an Torsten ). Arbeite mal Bilder und Vids auf und stelle dann den Link hier ein.

Samstag kann ich leider nicht, Arbeit ruft....

Grüße aus Rengsdorf

Klaus


----------



## d_b (8. September 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Huhu ich hatte heute mein Singletrail-Massaker
> Übringens meine Name ist Machete



 Da hatte ich aber Glück das ich dir nicht begegnet bin 

Las mich raten: Pöntertal, zwischen Schützenplatz und Tönissteiner?


----------



## T-Brex (8. September 2009)

....neeeenneeeneeeneee.....direkt beim Tom hinterm Haus...schau mal den Handschuh !!!!....dem ist bestimmt eine "Sau" ausm Geschäft gelaufen....und jetzt will er sie alle machen..........für unsere Mettbrötchen....


----------



## Andreas S. (8. September 2009)

Klaus Goerg schrieb:


> hallo Gemsen,
> 
> zurück vom Rheinstayg. Von Wiesbaden bis Rengsdorf gefahren, geschoben, getragen und geflucht. Lohnenswerte Tour mit 200km und 6000hm. Prima Pause im Schlosspark Sayn ( Dank an Torsten ). Arbeite mal Bilder und Vids auf und stelle dann den Link hier ein.
> 
> ...



Hayho,
da haste abba ne schöne Tagestour gemachtRespekt!

@hangi
gibts bay dir morgen Kräuterbraten im Angebot?


----------



## T-Brex (8. September 2009)

Nochmal an alle die an Teamkleidung interessiert sind.

Jetzt noch schnell per email Liste anfordern !

Am Freitag gehen die Anprobemuster zurück. Kann aber jeder selbst kostenlos dort anfordern.

Es sind nur noch ein paar Tage bis zur Bestellung. Aufgrund der großen Stückzahl bekommen wir Suuuuuuper Preise. Also jetzt mitmachen..sooo viele Besteller werden wir so schnell nicht wieder zusammmen bekommen....

@SÄndy:  ist gebont, Platz in der Abrayßer-Gruppe ist für dich reserviert. Ich hoffe nur du kannst unser Tempo gehen...!!


----------



## T-Brex (9. September 2009)

..du hast post....


----------



## sahnebiene (9. September 2009)

Hey Jungs,
bin auch wieder im Lande und würd mich evt. mal wieder bei ner Tour anschließen.
Fahrt ihr heute wieder um fünf?
Lg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sahnebiene (9. September 2009)

Da war ich gestern 
war ganz nett da.
Na gut. Dann dreh ich evt. auch allein ein Ründchen 
Bis die Tage


----------



## T-Brex (9. September 2009)

@Sahnebiene:  heute wieder um 5 ab Bendorf.Ort kennt du ja


----------



## paddiee (9. September 2009)

Sorry Thorsten, bringe dir die Pumpe asap vorbei. spätestens Freitag hast du das geliebte stück wieder


----------



## T-Brex (9. September 2009)

okiedokie


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. September 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Na Jungens das nenne ich ein Wetterchen!
> 
> Für morgen ist alles geregelt!
> 
> ...




Hallo zusammen,

Bin morgen bei dem schönem Wetter um Ayn  in Nickenich dabay.
Muss noch heute abend ein Nachtdienst schieben,
zum Glück nur  4 Std.

@Hangschieber: Wünsche!Ein paar Cheerleader entlang der Strecke wären nicht schlecht

Bis morgen und einen schönen Abend


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2009)

*morgen simma dabbay........mit vielvielviel Zwiebeln....die helfen über den nächsten Berg...Bioturbo...!!!*

Wir warten dann aber noch auf den Ghostrider, der kommt ein paar Minüten später...

Wer kommt noch mit ???....Fahrgemeinschaften abgesprochen ??

SÄndy/Mischbäck ??....WW-CK/Bambini???....Sprungmonkey/ mit mir ???...oder....Maik 87 ????  Uwe B./Alutzo/Rudi ????....Cf-Rafi/Wilde Kerle Markus ????, Xmichelx ???, Fideljoe ???, pitu 68 ???, Pogofreak ??..


----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2009)

tach auch,
freu mich schon auf morgen.Ich bringe 1-4 Leutz mit.Stellt sich abba morgen heraus.Allerdings hätten wir doch lieber einen Vertrag
Wer kommt denn sonst noch so mit?

Leider können die SIGler Taunusberry unseren Schnitt morgen nicht versauen.Ich hatte bei der letzten Stadtwaldrunde richtig Probleme neben den bayden zu fahren.Ich konnte kaum das Gleichgewicht halten bei deren Tempo.Außerdem blaybt dann auch ein 2. Mättbrikett für mich und dem Müsli sayns verputzte ich auch noch.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (11. September 2009)

Nabend sowayt ...

also bis jetzt is aygentlich ww-ck und ich klar. Wir fahren ab M'rachdorf zusammen!
Dann um ayn in Nickenich

Gruß 
Olli

P.S. mach denn mit Andy den Besen...


----------



## ww-ck (11. September 2009)

Moin, Moin, alles klar für Morgen. Freue mich schon. Teller die ganze Woche über leer gegessen, damit das Wetter passt. Hat geklappt.

Habe noch einen Platz im Auto frei.
Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Übrigens wer sagte noch das die SIgler nicht kommen? Warten wir es ab!



de Berry himself.Wayl wegn Daun.


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> de Berry himself.*Wayl wegn Daun*.


 

..**..in deutsch :* dä Berry saynerayner wayl wejn Down....*


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2009)

...früher gabs doch mal den Hustinetten....äähhh...Hustinättenbär....

gibts den aygentlich noch ??


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2009)

habe heute ne schöne Kombinatinationsmöglichkeit "erfahren" wie man wirklich alle Tayle des Hasenpfads incl. "Zubringer" und des Schnepfenteichs kombinieren kann....damit kommt man von Ohnesse bis Kirchspiel aygentlich ohne Asphalt aus.........
Dem *Pitu68* say dank habe ich heute die andere Route ergänzt...gayl...das ist auch mal was für zwischendurch.....einmal hoch und schön nur per Trail bergab....Singletrail vom Parkplatz Ahlheck bis Kirchspiel!!!....


----------



## !Ghostrider! (12. September 2009)

Ärschter!
So wie oben schon geschrieben bin ich mit dabay!
Werde alles dran tun um ayn dabay zu sayn.
Habe handy dabay wenns doch nicht klappt bis später


----------



## T-Brex (12. September 2009)

Zwaydert

...trifft man heute Vormittag noch den ayn oder anderen bei Canyon zum Aktionstag ??...werde früh dort sayn....so gegen 0930 h...

*Ansonsten bis um AYN in Nickenich am Sportplatz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (12. September 2009)

hayho,
was issn los bay KÃ¤njon? Kann man dort sayn KÃ¤njon fÃ¼r wenige â¬ auf ColadosengrÃ¶Ãe falten lassen? Das nenne ich doch mal ein gelungener Aktionstag.Bay tosche gibts bestimmt Rabatt satt

Ich bringe letztendlich noch 2 StÃ¼ck Biker mit nach Nickich.

Achso,
wer noch irgendwas an Klamotten(natÃ¼rlich nur das was Torsten nicht besorgen kann) braucht,wie z.B. Handschuhe,Mtb-Schuhe,Rennrad Schuhe,Lange Hosen,lange Trikots,Socken oder,oder... der kann bay Radsport-Mertens z.Zt. mit bis zu 40% Nachlass shoppen.
Marken wie Shimano,Trek,Assos,Mavic,NW,Rotwild... alles da.Alles auÃer KÃ¤njon halt.

So dann mal bis spÃ¤ter.


----------



## T-Brex (12. September 2009)

...ich will deinem Tourbericht nicht vorgrayfen, aber ayns muß ich jetzt schon mal loswerden:

Es war weltklasse !!!Nicht zu toppen !!!...nur zu wiederholen!!!
Super Truppe, super Tour, super legga Mettbrötchen!!!...so langsam zündet auch der Turbo...ayn wenig zu spät...aber immerhin.

Vielen Dank nochmals für die schöne Tour und das Hammer Catering


----------



## CF-Rafi (12. September 2009)

Hallo Gemsen und Co,

Ich kann mich nur dem T-Brex anschliessen.
Es war eine super geile Tour mit super Truppe.
Und das Catering von  Hangi war erstklassig.
Bin auf die Fotos gespannt.
Heute abend ist aber erstmal extrem Couching angesagt und morgen  fahre ich eine Tour im Koblenzer Wald.
 Falls jemand mit will , bitte melden.

P.S.
@Hanschieber: Falls Du noch dieses Jahr die Tour wiederholen willst, bin gerne dabei.


----------



## T-Brex (12. September 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Die schönsten Bilder sind in meinem Fotoordner könnt ihr gucken.
> Filmchen evt. schon morgän!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gurgelt der Bambini mit dem Affenschnitzel ??....da hätte er lieber noch ein Mettbrötchen mehr essen sollen...sieht ja richtig krank aus...


----------



## T-Brex (12. September 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wo ich bei Sonderpreisen bin.
> Der 1. Prays geht an unseren Starrgabel Bergbezwinger Mister 30%.
> Hut ab war ne klasse Demo für die Unterlegenen das man einen 30% Hang doch fahren kann und das denn Berg hoch!
> Ein weiterer 1. Prays für den wohl absichlichen Ausfallendeabreißer und Singelspeedumbaufahrer vom Radteam Merthens. Hut ab auch dafür.
> ...


 
...wieso ich.......das war dayne Tour...mach was du willst


----------



## ww-ck (12. September 2009)

Klasse Tour, Schöne Trails und super Verpflegung. Nur das mit den Cheerleadern muss noch verbessert werden. Eine Aufgabe für das nächste Jahr.

Gruß Christian


----------



## ww-ck (12. September 2009)

Bei dem Cheerleader fahre ich die Strecke sofort noch mal.


----------



## CF-Rafi (12. September 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Bei dem Cheerleader fahre ich die Strecke sofort noch mal.



Ich würde sogar beim Regen fahren:

Sehe Anhang


----------



## CF-Rafi (12. September 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Bülda hochgeladen.




Schöne Bilder.

Schade , dass es mit dem Gruppenfoto nicht geklappt hat
Frauen und Technik


----------



## !Ghostrider! (12. September 2009)

Auch von meiner Seite ayn dickes Lob!!!
War ne super Tour heut! Gern wieder.
Hier mal die Übersicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (12. September 2009)

Hier mal ein Vorgeschmack auf die kommende Tour.
Voraussetzung es ist trocken.
Die Distanz ist noch ausbaufähig! Ist aber so auch nicht ohne.!


----------



## T-Brex (12. September 2009)

Also nächsten Samstag, 19.09.2009 wieder um AYN ab Schloß SAYN zur Ghostrider-Singletrail-Inferno-Tour

Die schönsten Singletrails rund ums Brex- Großbach- und Sayntal


----------



## T-Brex (12. September 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @
> 
> ...Und das man mit meinem Schlauch im Garten gut spritzen kann weiss ja eh jeder .


 






....weiß das Frauchen auch ??....


----------



## Andreas S. (12. September 2009)

das war die schönste Tour bisher in 2009.Das ist kaum zu toppen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also ich denke das wir der Frau hangi da was schuldig sind.Wenn alle zusammenwerfen dann kann der tosche gleich ne Jacke oder ein Trikot für die "Göttin der Mettbrötchen" mitbestellen.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## T-Brex (12. September 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Also ich denke das wir der Frau hangi da was schuldig sind.Wenn alle zusammenwerfen dann kann der tosche gleich ne Jacke oder ein Trikot für die "Göttin der Mettbrötchen" mitbestellen.
> Was haltet ihr davon?


 

*...trifft sich gut...Frau Hangi möchte sowieso ayn Driggo, damit Sie uns bei der nächsten Tour im Teamlook cateren kann....*

*Also wenn die "greifbaren" Akteure von heute da jeder 4-5 Euronen übrig haben......???!!.....sollte machbar sayn oder ???*


----------



## T-Brex (12. September 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> das war die schönste Tour bisher in 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich weiß nicht was soll es bedeuten.........also der Hangschieber hatte in 2009 bislang sowieso schon mit der Elztour die Nase vorn......sollte er sich da heute wirklich selbst entthront haben ???


----------



## CF-Rafi (12. September 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *...trifft sich gut...Frau Hangi möchte sowieso ayn Driggo, damit Sie uns bei der nächsten Tour im Teamlook cateren kann....*
> 
> *Also wenn die "greifbaren" Akteure von heute da jeder 4-5 Euronen übrig haben......???!!.....sollte machbar sayn oder ???*



Eine gute Idee
Von meiner Seite spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## T-Brex (13. September 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> oder die?
> http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/1160/cheerleader2aq0.jpg
> 
> Entscheidet euch!


 

.........bay der Dritten von rechts ist der rechte Socken verrutscht....


----------



## ww-ck (13. September 2009)

Wieso entscheiden? Bei einer Streckenlänge von 40 - 50 km können wir alle gebrauchen und einsetzen. Nur die Oberteile sind einfach zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (13. September 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Die schönsten Bilder sind in meinem Fotoordner könnt ihr gucken.
> Filmchen evt. schon morgän!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moin Männers,
Schönes Bild... WER WAR DAS  ???
Überigens Tosche, wollte mal die Geschmackstkombination Affenschnitzel mit Zwiebel und Mett probieren. Echt Lecker.

@Hangi
Auch von mir nochmals den besten Dank, nicht nur für die Verpflegung (Du siehst ja auf dem Foto: Im Magen kommt eh alles zusammen!), sondern auch für den Bergbeglaytservice (Schorsch, Markus und DU).  War wohl so zum aynstaygen etwas zu viel.

Bay mir haben die Zwiebeln erst heute morgen für Freude gesorgt!

Trotz allem war's auch für mich ne supertolle Tour. Da ways man(n) woran zu arbayten baybt...

Gruß


----------



## Dicker Bambini (13. September 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Warte noch ein paar Jahre, dann siehst du mehr, trotz gleichbleibender Trikotlänge.
> 
> Newton hilft...
> ...wo er doch sonst immer gegen uns arbeitet!


 

Müsli, nicht nur der hilft...

wayst Du nicht... die sind *Katholisch* im Alter... ohne Halterung geh'n die Dinger auf die Knie


----------



## CF-Rafi (13. September 2009)

Guten Tag meine Herren

Wie ich sehe , habe ich mit dem Cheerleader Vorschlag voll ins Schwarze getroffen.
Vielleicht sollten wir einen neuen Thread im Forum starten?
Die Beteiligung  an diesem Thema hätte bestimmt die Server zum Glühen gebracht!

Einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## CF-Rafi (13. September 2009)

Eins hätte ich noch:

*Zwei Blon... (Zensur)....nen sind mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs.* Auf einmal steigt die eine von ihrem Rad ab und fängt an, die Luft aus ihren Reifen rauszulassen. Die andere fragt sie: "Was machste denn da?" Antwortet die erste: "Na, mein Sattel ist mir zu hoch!" 
Die zweite springt dann ihrerseits auch sofort vom Rad runter und fängt an, Sattel und Lenker abzuschrauben und den Sattel anstelle des Lenkers und den Lenker anstelle des Sattels wieder festzuschrauben. Da fragt die erste: "Und was machst DU jetzt?"
Sagt die andere: "Du, ich fahr zurück - du bist mir einfach zu blöd!"


----------



## T-Brex (13. September 2009)

jaja....


komme gerade aus der Brex. Family ist im Östen. Da habe ich mir mal erlaubt an meinem "freien"Sonntag 2 h zu biken.

Aber nach Grenzau und zurück fühle ich mich schon wieder genau so, wie gestern nach der Mettbrötchentour.....ganz schön platt....Jetzt wird bis Mittwoch aber mal 2 Tage pausiert....ich war ja auch schon Freitag 3 h unterwegs.....da brauchen die Baynchen mal etwas Ruhe und Pflege...........ne Massage wäre jetzt nicht schlecht.....?!?....


----------



## T-Brex (13. September 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Un ich war gerade mit Nina auf Köppel...


 
...kann die Nina gut massieren....???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (13. September 2009)

105km 4:06std 1211hm


----------



## T-Brex (13. September 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> 105km 4:06std 1211hm


 





 ...aber Straße...oder....


----------



## Andreas S. (13. September 2009)

war alles Straße nasse Straße.Es hat naämlich geschifft.
 1Rennrad,1 Crosser und ich mit dem Dellenrad.
Verbrannt wurden die Nachbrenner von gestern und ne Pizza mit kl.Salat von SanMarco in Selters.Mich hats auch gewundert,das ich so gut mithalten konnte nach der tollen Tour gestern.
Mein Hac hat an der einen Rampe mehrmals 30% aufgezeichnet.Kann das sayn?


----------



## Andreas S. (13. September 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> YouTube - Brexbachgemsen 2. MettbrÃ¶tchentour 2009



da iss nix.Kayn Mettbrötchen wayt und brayt.


----------



## Andreas S. (13. September 2009)

Film ist auch sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (13. September 2009)

*Habe gerade auch geschaut
Super Video

Und wie wir die Mettbrötchen verputzen , Hmm.....
*


----------



## Focusine (13. September 2009)

Hey Jungs,
scheinbar hab ich ja ne tolle Tour verpaßt... Aba ich hab in Kölle an Euch gedacht und zwölfundsiebzig Kölsch auf Euch getrunken.... 

Bis zum nächsten Mal...

Focusine


----------



## T-Brex (13. September 2009)

...na dann Prost.........

*Super Film !*...aber "in Echt" wars noch schöner....nur die grauslige Mucke.....





:kotz:

hast du nicht so was






 und so was


----------



## Andreas S. (13. September 2009)

also,wenn es nicht regnet fahre ich am näxten Sonntag mal die 62er Gallahaan Runde.
Wer ist sonst noch mit dabbay?


----------



## Andreas S. (13. September 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ösch!
> 
> Mittlere Distanz.
> Ich will endlich mal warme Nudel bekommen




willste radeln oder nudeln?
Nimm dir doch so einen Fußwärmer mit,den kannste zur Not unter den Teller kläben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (13. September 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> also,wenn es nicht regnet fahre ich am näxten Sonntag mal die 62er Gallahaan Runde.
> Wer ist sonst noch mit dabbay?




Leider bin ich von 20 bis 28.9 nicht im Lande.
Sonst würde ich gerne mitfahren.
Will nächstes Jahr  ein paar Rennen fahren,
dann ist der Gallahaan bestimmt dabei.
Vielleicht können wir eine Gemsenmanschaft gründen


----------



## taunus biker (13. September 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ösch!
> 
> Mittlere Distanz.
> Ich will endlich mal warme Nudel bekommen



Ich esse dir die Nudeln weg Starte auch auf der Mittelrunde.



Was hattet ihr denn am Samstag fürn Italiener dabei
ohne Helm ? geht wohl gar nicht fand sich aber bestimmt recht cool

Also bis am Sonntag in Oppenhausen ,aber zu 100% mit Helm.

Uwe


----------



## Klaus Goerg (14. September 2009)

hallo Gemsen, 

wie schon angedroht einige Bilder und Videos unserer Rheinsteigtour.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiDeFv7U82E"]YouTube - Rheinsteig 2009[/ame] 


Grüße

Klaus


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. September 2009)

Guten Abend

diese Musik passt wunderbar.
Wir sind doch harte Kerle,oder?
Ein klasse Director's Cut


----------



## Jaymano75 (14. September 2009)

schönes Video, beide Versionen sind auch auf der Gemsen Homepage verlinkt. Auch die Bilder sind jetzt in der Galerie ! !


----------



## ww-ck (15. September 2009)

Hallo Tom, super Film. Macht gleich wieder Lust aufs fahren.

Neben einem Dichter am Lenker haben wir noch einen Kameramann, Cutter, Produzent und Regisseur in einer Person dabei. Was soll uns da noch passieren.


----------



## T-Brex (17. September 2009)

Äärsdää !!!!ihr Schlafmützen..


----------



## karmakiller (17. September 2009)

eine kurze Frage an die Ortskundigen : 
ich möchte demnächst mit dem Bike von Koblenz nach Grenzau fahren - 
meine Frage dazu: 
führt mich der Limes-Radweg direkt von Neuhäusel nach Grenzau ? 
ist er gut ausgeschildert ? 
über Infos bezüglich dieser Strecke würde ich mich freuen


----------



## !Ghostrider! (17. September 2009)

Moin moin
so, die Wettervorhersage ist ja gut fürs Wochenende.
Also können wir am Sa. die Trail Tour fahren.
An alle die die im Besitz eines Vollgefederten Gefährts sind, sei ans Herz gelegt dieses auch mit zu bringen.
Denn es sind einige Highlights dabei die mit ordentlich Federweg schöner zu befahren sind. Auch vom Level her ist diese Tour einen der Anspruchsvolleren. Sowohl von den Auf als auch bei den Abfahrten!!!
Alles in allem aber eine schöne Taillastige Tour mit geringen Asphaltanteil.
Also bitter recht zahlreich um Ayn in Sayn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (17. September 2009)

Moin, Moin,

bin Samstag dabei und freue mich schon auf die Trails. Werde wohl mein Spaßbike mitbringen.
Gruß Christian


----------



## T-Brex (17. September 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Aber das Warten hat ein Ende und NOCH unzensiert! : http://www.visit-x.net/Rammstein/
> .


 

...Yes....das ist ja supi...alles dabei, wie in einem richtigen Liebesfilm...


----------



## T-Brex (17. September 2009)

karmakiller schrieb:


> eine kurze Frage an die Ortskundigen :
> ich möchte demnächst mit dem Bike von Koblenz nach Grenzau fahren -
> meine Frage dazu:
> führt mich der Limes-Radweg direkt von Neuhäusel nach Grenzau ?
> ...


 

Hallo,

ich kenne zwar den Limes-Radweg nicht, aber von Neuhäusel gehts Limesmäßig erst mal nach Hillscheid, dann nach Höhr-Grenzhausen.
Grenzau läßt du dann rechts im Brexbachtal liegen. Der Limes geht auf der Höhe weiter Richtung Sayn. Dort gelangst du dann auch irgendwann auf den RT Singletrail.

Aber wie gesagt einen Limes-Radweg kenne ich leider nicht....

....vielleicht sonst jemand hier der weiterhelfen kann ??????


----------



## CF-Rafi (17. September 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Moin moin
> so, die Wettervorhersage ist ja gut fürs Wochenende.
> Also können wir am Sa. die Trail Tour fahren.
> An alle die die im Besitz eines Vollgefederten Gefährts sind, sei ans Herz gelegt dieses auch mit zu bringen.
> ...



Hallo,
bin am Sa bei dem Singletrail-Inferno dabay.
Leider ist mein Fully nicht in dem Zustand,wie ich es gerne hätte,
also bringe ich  meine "Plastik-Schleuder" mit.

Gruss und bis Sa


----------



## T-Brex (18. September 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Moin moin
> so, die Wettervorhersage ist ja gut fürs Wochenende.
> Also können wir am Sa. die Trail Tour fahren.
> An alle die die im Besitz eines Vollgefederten Gefährts sind, sei ans Herz gelegt dieses auch mit zu bringen.
> ...


 

Also wir sehen uns morgen, 

*Samstag, um AYN in SAYN am Schloß* 

zur *"Ghostrider-Singletrail-Inferno-Tour2009"*

*....bringt eure Federwegmaschinen mit........*


*@FidelJoe.....das ist dayne Tour !!!!!....nicht entgehen lassen....!!!!*


----------



## Mischbaeck (18. September 2009)

Hallo, da wollte ich  eigentlich morgen nochmal an den Start gehn, aber die geplante Tour scheint mir etwas zu anspruchsvoll für den wiedereinstieg! 
Mal sehn wie ich mich Morgen Fühle, vielleicht hat ja jemand noch ein paar nähere Infos zur Tour, die mir die entscheidung erleichtert!
Ansonsten warte ich einfach noch ne Woche, auf die eine kommt es ja jetzt auch nit mehr an!;-)
Wünsche allen auf jeden Fal ganz ganz viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (18. September 2009)

Hi Mischa, der Holzmichel lebt doch noch....

Also du kannst da morgen ruhig kommen. 
Wenn wir alle mit den Federwegsmaschinen am Start sind wird das Tempo moderat sayn!!!
Und du mit deinem Leichbaubike wirst uns dann die Berge hoch um die Ohren fliegen.
Geplant sind max 50 km (ggf. auch nur 45) und gute 1000 hm.
Also für dich wirklich machbar !!!!...wenn ich morgen mit dem AM komme, dann wiegt alleine das Teil 4 kg mehr als dayns...und ich hab dann auch nochmal min.30 kg mehr als du..also wovor hast du Angst?


----------



## Mischbaeck (18. September 2009)

Vor mir selbst!
Also naja die daten sind ja dann doch nicht so wild, wie es sich angehört hat! 
Ich schaue aber mal, wie ich mich morgen Fühle, habe heute Abend noch etwas vor! Hängt also davon ab, wie viele Weizen ich morgen noch in mir Habe!
Melde mich aber Morgen dann nochmal damit ihr nicht um sonst auf mich wartet!


----------



## T-Brex (18. September 2009)

....immer dran denken....das letzte Weizen nicht mehr drinken....vorher Heim gehen...denn das wäre das ayne zuviel gewesen...sieh zu das du kommst...die Zeit ist reif...


----------



## T-Brex (18. September 2009)

Für die Trikotbesteller sage ich nur 48.....alles weitere per mail....aber da geht doch noch was oder ???....also wegen den 2 Scheißdingern....


----------



## Mischbaeck (18. September 2009)

Aber wenn ich das letzte nicht mehr Trinke, ist das Vorletzte ja das Letzte!;-)


----------



## T-Brex (18. September 2009)

Genau !!....


----------



## Mischbaeck (18. September 2009)

Fällt Rest Alc. eigentlich unter Doping? ;-) Naja mal sehn wann heute Abend Schluss ist!


----------



## T-Brex (18. September 2009)

...manchmal schon....gelegentlich aber auch als Verstoß gegen die Genfer Konventionen..



@ Paddie         du hast email


----------



## karmakiller (18. September 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ösch!
> 
> 
> Ab Neuhäusel gib es keinen direkten Weg nach Grenzau, Vorschlag;
> ...



vielen Dank schon mal für die Infos 
sollte ich dann von Koblenz aus direkt einen anderen Weg fahren, also nicht über Neuhäusel ? gibt es da eine "einfachere" Variante ? 
Grüße


----------



## T-Brex (18. September 2009)

Hi Karmakiller,

wenn du nur von KO nach Grenz willst, dann gibst bestimmt auch einen einfachen Weg.


Wenn du aber den schönsten Weg von Ko dorthin suchst, dann fahre doch einfach den Rheinsteig bis Höhr-Grenzhausen, bzw. Grenzau.
Der Rheinsteig ist auch ausgeschildert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (18. September 2009)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Hallo, da wollte ich eigentlich morgen nochmal an den Start gehn, aber die geplante Tour scheint mir etwas zu anspruchsvoll für den wiedereinstieg!
> Mal sehn wie ich mich Morgen Fühle, vielleicht hat ja jemand noch ein paar nähere Infos zur Tour, die mir die entscheidung erleichtert!
> Ansonsten warte ich einfach noch ne Woche, auf die eine kommt es ja jetzt auch nit mehr an!;-)
> Wünsche allen auf jeden Fal ganz ganz viel Spaß!


 
Ich denke wenn ich auch hinten dran mitrayse, dann haste kayn Probleme ... 

Hab meinen Drathesel auch schon im Auto und seh zu das ich morgen von KO von der abbayd dazukomme. Werd dann zwar der aynzige sayn mit HT, aber egal...

@ww-ck
mußt dann leider allayn fahren, muß morgn früh noch arbayten.

Geb mir alle mühe...


----------



## karmakiller (18. September 2009)

@T-Brex: 
der *Rhein*steig kann doch laut Namen nicht nach Höhr-Grenzhausen führen, oder bin ich jetzt geopraphiemäßig ganz falsch informiert ?


----------



## karmakiller (18. September 2009)

danke, das geht ja wirklich fix hier 
ich muß da nur einmal hin - also Waldautobahn würde mir reichen


----------



## Mischbaeck (19. September 2009)

Ich muss meinen wiederaynstieg leider noch um ne Woche verschieben!
Habe nämlich nich auf den Tosche gehört und das ayne zum schluss noch mitgenommen!
Werde ne kleine runde zu späteren stunde alayn drehn! Und den nachsten Samstag ins Ziel nehmen!
Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (19. September 2009)

Hi,

war neu schöne Tour  heut mit tollen Trails auch wenn ich den RT nicht mehr mitgefahren bin - hoffe das alle gut runtergekommen sind.

Dank den Führer

Gruß 
Jens


----------



## ww-ck (19. September 2009)

Hallo Leutz, alle wieder daheim? Seid Ihr noch ordentlich nass geworden?

Super Tour, 45 km und 1200 HM mit massig Singeltrails. Echt goil.

Tom - tut mir ja leid, aber nach der Tour Heute ist die Brohltaltour in meiner Rangliste auf Platz zwei gerutscht. Aber euer Catering ist unangefochten die Nummer eins.

Ich geh jetzt duschen, Kohlenhydrate habe ich schon wieder aufgefüllt.


----------



## T-Brex (19. September 2009)

doppel Daumen für unseren heutigen Führer !!

Da hat der Ghostrider ayne fayne Tour zusammengestellt.
Alle Singletrailhighlights im Umkreis von 8 km um Sayn mitaynander verbunden !!!

Sehr schöne und angstrengende Tour. Asphalt ??...was ist das..?..aber ich will dem Ghostrider mit dem Tourbericht natürlich nicht vorgreifen,
er wird bestimmt selbst noch genau schildern wo wir uns rumgetrieben haben

Ich hoffe alutzo und CF-Rafi sind noch trocken nach Hause gekommen.....das war ja auf einmal ein Wolkenbruch....
.....Bambini ist nochmal mit nem blauen Auge davon gekommen ??!!??.....gehts wieder ???....oder liegst du noch im Voltaren-Bad...???


----------



## T-Brex (19. September 2009)

....Germany.....you have a p...i have a d....lets make it quick.........Danke Tom für das schöne Ramstein Video !!!!...*endlich mal ein Musikvideo mit ner richtigen Botschaft !!...*und nicht nur so ein rumgeeiere wie sonst immer....die Schauspielerinnen sind auch super in ihren Rollen !!!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (19. September 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> doppel Daumen für unseren heutigen Führer !!
> 
> Da hat der Ghostrider ayne fayne Tour zusammengestellt.
> Alle Singletrailhighlights im Umkreis von 8 km um Sayn mitaynander verbunden !!!
> ...


 
Huuuuraaaaaaa... ich lebe noch

Helm TOTALSCHADEN, Kopf noch dran !!!!

Bin soeben aus dem Krankenhaus wieder zu Hause ayngelaufen(roentgenverstrahlt!). Alles i.O. "Nur" HWS oder wie das hayst. Denke die Knochen werden erst in den nächsten Tagen etwas weh tun... schaun wir mal. Mein Gesicht bekommt allerdings berayts ayne laychte Fährbung

Aber nix desto Trotz muß ich mich natürlich den Vorrednern anschließen. Die Tour war ein Sahneschnittchen, auch wenn ich genau wie der Jens (aber verletzungsbedingt) vor der letzten runde rechts abgebogen bin. Mehr davon (beim nächsten Mal schaff ich die Treppe ohne hinfallen).

Danke an alle Leute von Heute ...

Speziell der Ghostrider hat sich ayn großes Eis verdient.

Soooooo... da wir heute abend "kinderlos" sind werd ich jetzt das Voltarenbad aynlassen, und mich anschließend noch etwas Pflegen lassen.

Gruß
Bambini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (19. September 2009)

.....zwar lange nicht mehr gesehen(Rhens).....aber dennoch :

*Alles gute zum Geburtstag* * xmichelx*     und wir freuen uns alle ganz besonders wenn du demnächst mal wieder "vorbayschaust"....


----------



## ww-ck (19. September 2009)

Hallo Olli, schön dass alle relativ glimpflich abgegangen ist. Helm lässt sich ersetzen. Hat deine Frau dass mit dem Sturz also geglaubt?

Sag Tina, dass mit dem Helm täte mir leid - aber wer nun mal nicht den Trail runter will kriegt halt was auf die Glocke von mir - da geht so ein Helm schon mal kaputt. Das mit dem HWS tut mir natürlich auch leid. Habe ich wohl zu feste geschlagen - 'tschulidung. 
Das nächste Mal halt direkt fahren.

Lass dich schön von deiner Frau verwöhnen - hast du dir verdient. Aber net das Rammsteinvideo anschauen. Ist heute Abend nichts für dich - du musst dich schonen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

eine super Tour heute.
Bin mitten in dem Wolkenbruch nach Hause gefahren
Das einzige positive an dem Regen.....mein Rad wurde sauber.
Jetzt muss ich Koffer packen und ins Bettchen.....um 4 klingelt der Wecker.Werde im Urlaub Alles schön verfolgen
Gruss und bis demnächst


Habe heute was dazu gelernt.Danke Ghostrider und Co


----------



## !Ghostrider! (19. September 2009)

Naben alle zusammen.
Hier der Tour Bericht.
Zuerst mal schön das es allen Beteiligten so gut gefallen hat.
Dann hoffe ich auch das die Zwei es noch geschafft haben trocken nach hause zu kommen! Ansonsten gute Besserung an den Oli nach seinem Sturz, "(bei dem der Helm sich todesmutig geopfert hat um Oli´s Kopf zu schützen!!! Leider hat der Helm es nicht überlebt.)" Hoffe du bist bald wieder Fit. Das hätte auch echt ins Auge gehen können!
Ansonsten alles wie immer keinen weiteren Schwierigkeiten.
"Aynen Bladdfuß häddch fast vergesse!"
Nur ordentlich Up und Down so wies sayn soll! 
Hier mal das Höhenprofil.


----------



## Andreas S. (19. September 2009)

hay @all
schon wieder ein Krater mehr in der Brex?
Was isssn passiert mim Olli?
Hättest heute mit mir fahren solln.War ganz allayne.da ich erst nach 1400 konnte.Bin Wiedtal,WWSteig bis Manrother See dann an ICE Trasse entlang bis Willroth,GrenzbTal,Döttesfeld,Breitscheid Heide,Oberähren,Haberscheid,Steimel.Waren dann auch noch 65km.

Wieso kann fidel denn kein RT mehr fahren?Zu stayl?

Ist außer vici,hangi sonst noch jemand morgen in oppenhausen?
Markus?


----------



## T-Brex (19. September 2009)

Hi SÄndy,

ich bin morgen nicht in Oppenhausen, aber der Uwe Blechschmidt aus Neuwied (Neugemse) und der Alutzo und ggf. der xmichelx....maik87 ??

Der Bambini hat bei der Hausenbornabfahrt ne Rolle vorwärts übern Lenker auf den Stufen gemacht...Aua....!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (19. September 2009)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> eine super Tour heute.
> .....packen *und ins Bettchen.....um 4 klingelt der* *Wecker*.Werde im Urlaub Alles schön verfolgen


 
.........aber nicht mehr das Rammelstein...äähh....Ramstein Video anschauen !!....sonst wird das nix mit 4 h morgen früh....


----------



## Andreas S. (19. September 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> :
> Der Bambini hat bei der Hausenbornabfahrt ne Rolle vorwärts übern Lenker auf den Stufen gemacht...Aua....!!!!



räspäkt!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG9mhcim3dQ"]YouTube - Danny MacAskill - s1jobs.com (Extended version)[/ame]


----------



## T-Brex (19. September 2009)

......ja....so ähnlich ist der FidelJoe heute auch abgerockt....

Das war heute auch ein super Anschauungsunterricht...


----------



## T-Brex (19. September 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Naben alle zusammen.
> Hier der Tour Bericht.
> Zuerst mal schön das es allen Beteiligten so gut gefallen hat.
> Dann hoffe ich auch das die Zwei es noch geschafft haben trocken nach hause zu kommen! Ansonsten gute Besserung an den Oli nach seinem Sturz, "(bei dem der Helm sich todesmutig geopfert hat um Oli´s Kopf zu schützen!!! Leider hat der Helm es nicht überlebt.)" Hoffe du bist bald wieder Fit. Das hätte auch echt ins Auge gehen können!
> ...


 

Reihenfolge der Abfahrten:

Hasenpfad
Hausenborn
Wasserrädchen
Großbachtal
Römerturm

(Sayner Schweiz wurde ausgespart.....)


----------



## T-Brex (19. September 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Na da hab ich ja was verpasst!
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (19. September 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Wieso kann fidel denn kein RT mehr fahren?Zu stayl?


Drei Uphills mim Eisenschwayn raychen mir wil ja noch was vom Sonntag haben - geh ja auch schon stramm auf die 30 zu.



> ......ja....so ähnlich ist der FidelJoe heute auch abgerockt....



na ja  nich ganz so - den Salto am Baum bin ich noch am üben


----------



## ww-ck (20. September 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> räspäkt!!
> YouTube - Danny MacAskill - s1jobs.com (Extended version)



Moin, Moin - das Outfit ist klasse. Wäre das nichts für die Gemsen. Habe schon immer davon geträumt mit Krawatte einen Uphill zu fahren
Auf jeden Fall würden wir auffallen.

Wir sind ganz schöne Weicheier. Quatschen über Federweg und so. Und der Jung fährt alles ohne Federgabel. Benutzt nur seine natürlichen Federwege. Respekt.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (20. September 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Olli, schön dass alle relativ glimpflich abgegangen ist. Helm lässt sich ersetzen. Hat deine Frau dass mit dem Sturz also geglaubt?
> 
> Sag Tina, dass mit dem Helm täte mir leid - aber wer nun mal nicht den Trail runter will kriegt halt was auf die Glocke von mir - da geht so ein Helm schon mal kaputt. Das mit dem HWS tut mir natürlich auch leid. Habe ich wohl zu feste geschlagen - 'tschulidung.
> Das nächste Mal halt direkt fahren.
> ...


 

Gudde moje!

mayne Nacht war o.K. Kayne wayteren Schmerzen erfahren. Ein wenig Druck im Nacken, das dürfte aber "normal" sein. Die restlichen Kratzer sind nicht so schlimm. Außer der Cut zwischen den Augen. Da maynst wirklich du hättest aynen auf die zwölf gekriegt.

Aber Jungs, vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung


Ach nur zum Unterstraychen der HELMPFLICHT bay solchen Touren ... die Bülda sprechen für sich !!! Will gar nicht wissen wie das "oben ohne" ausgesehen hätte!

Gruß
Bambini


----------



## T-Brex (20. September 2009)

@ww-CK.....was ist aygentlich mit Büldas von gestern... ???...


----------



## ww-ck (20. September 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> @ww-CK.....was ist aygentlich mit Büldas von gestern... ???...


Kommen, sind gut geworden. Muß ich noch hochladen. Ich hoffe, dass es relativ zügig geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (20. September 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> @ww-CK.....was ist aygentlich mit Büldas von gestern... ???...


Hallo Leutz,
Bilder von Gestern sind in meinem Benutzeralbum hochgeladen. Viel Spass beim anschauen. Wer die Bilder in Orginalqualität möchte - bitte Mail an mich. Bin allerdings erst ab Mittwoch wieder da.
Gruß Christian.


----------



## T-Brex (22. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen !

Wenn noch Bedarf an Teamkleidung besteht, dann jetzt Gas geben, wir biegen auf die Zielgerade....


----------



## !Ghostrider! (23. September 2009)

Autsch!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (25. September 2009)

hallo Gemsen,

bitte denkt an unsere RWW-Trophy. Wer teilnehmen möchte bitte kurz mailen. 

Danke und Grüße aus Rengsdorf

Klaus


----------



## T-Brex (25. September 2009)

....an alle Teamklamottenbesteller....



wer das hier liest und keine email bekommen hat, bitte bei mir melden !!!


----------



## T-Brex (25. September 2009)

....na dann eben jetzt...du warst aber auf dem Vertayler....!!!.....schau halt mal ganz unten in deinem Postfach nach...vielleicht liegt da irgendwo die mayl.....


----------



## Focusine (25. September 2009)

Mönsch, dat is ja irre. Schon wieda inne Zeidung... Wann komma dann in Färnsähnn ??? 

@Klaus G. aus R.: Rotwildbändiger und mayneayne sind dabay bay WW-Trophy oda wie dat heisssssst...

Gruß
Jutta


----------



## T-Brex (26. September 2009)

...der Müslibrenner ist heute mit der SIG in der RZ...schon gesehen??


----------



## Andreas S. (26. September 2009)

das kann ich mir aber nit entgehen lassen.Machst du es mir auch für 2?

Bin dann auch um ayn in Sayn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (26. September 2009)

ich find abba nix inne RZ.
Außer "Witz des Tages" und Traueranzeigen habe ich alles durchgesehen.
Kann den Beitrag mal ayner ins Netz stellen?


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. September 2009)

So - schöne Spätsommertour heute gemaynsam mit hedgehog. Aubachtal - Rüscheid - Anhausen - Hasenpfad (gesucht) - Schauinsland - Rheinsteig Richtung Haus am Pils - Braunsburg - Stausee. 34km bei schönstem Kayserwetter.


----------



## el martn (26. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,
danke für die tolle Tour. 
Hat total Spaß gemacht!
Tolle Wege, super Mitfahrer, echt nur zum weiter Empfehlen!
Daumen hoch! 
Ich komm wieder! 
Versprochen! Zwar erst in drei Wochen, aber dann gewaltig 

Gruß
martn




Bitte bitte keine Mails wegen Bremsen und Ketten!


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. September 2009)

@Müslibrenner

 Also wir sind früher losgefahren, deshalb war uns das Wetter! Wer zu erst kommt friert zu erst. So war es auch .. am Anfang heute morgen waren es 13,5°C .. gegen Ende der Tour 21°C.

Im Winter fahre ich so:





Grüße


----------



## T-Brex (26. September 2009)

Super Tour heuteDanke an den Führer: UWE

Die Eisdiele in Engers hat sogar HaWeiBi 

Unser Neuaynstayger MARTN war ayn angenehmer Weggefährte !!...Du bist jederzayt wieder willkommen !!!!...(Trikot ist notiert)...Größe ??....bitte nochmal per email melden...


----------



## T-Brex (26. September 2009)

@JAYmano.....

als wir losgefahren sind, war der Schnee schon geschmolzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (26. September 2009)

...und sonst hast du Nichts zu sagen....????


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. September 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> @JAYmano.....
> 
> als wir losgefahren sind, war der Schnee schon geschmolzen



wir sind Südhang gefahren.. da kommt die Sonne nicht hin.

Aber wie ich gesehen habe, war bei Euch in Engers immer noch *Eis* am späten Nachmittag


----------



## T-Brex (26. September 2009)

@ Hangschieber....du hast ja auch so aynen Keller wie ich....da kommen immer wieder Neuaufbauten aus Resten raus......

@Jaymano.....und legga  HaWeiBi


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. September 2009)

Homepage der Gemsen ist upgedated!
Bilder von der heutigen Wiedtour online und neuer Gemse !


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. September 2009)

@hangschieber

Die Förstertour ist auch versteckt (in der entsp. Galerie) auf der HP, wie auch der Pressebericht zur legendären Mettbrötchentour.

Hier nochmal für alle der Artikel von der FörsterTour EXTEME MTB TOUR !


----------



## T-Brex (27. September 2009)

wie hieß aygentlich die MTBikerin ???....die mit unserer Jutta die Frauen-Quote aufgewertet hatte.


----------



## T-Brex (27. September 2009)

NNNNaaaaabend !!

hier schon mal die Vorabansage für nächsten Samstag, den *03.Okt.2009*

dann NIX in Sayn um Ayn.....sondern:

*0930 h in Rengsdorf an der Tennis-Terrasse (geführte Tour - kein Rennen !)*

siehe auch im Nachbarthread:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=420916


Ich habe dem Orgateam min. 10 BrexbachGemsen avisiert...also bitte recht zahlraych


----------



## Focusine (28. September 2009)

Hieß die ne "Sahneschnitte"    ???


----------



## Klaus Goerg (28. September 2009)

habe dem Mädel schon Bescheid gesagt, wird wahrscheinlich mitfahren.
Und noch einige andere....und wir haben eine Guidin für die Jungs.
Wetterprognosen sind gut, Mitte der Woche ein wenig Regen, ab Freitag passt es dann. Bei der Trockenheit kanns keine Matschlöcher geben, außer denen die immer da sind....

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/095150.html 

Grüße aus R.

Klaus


----------



## !Ghostrider! (28. September 2009)

Nabend zusammen, ich hab da mal n Problem.
Hat jemand von euch einen Adapter zum befüllen von Marzocchi Gabeln daheim? Muss bei mir mal den Druck an der Gabel checken aber ohne das Teil gehts ned.
Das Ding sollte so aussehen.





Gruß André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (29. September 2009)

1er


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. September 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Gleich früh aufstehen?
> 
> 03:30 ist zu schlagen!




Guten morgen!!!

Erster

@Jaymano: 1er Bist Du eigentlich schlafen gegangen oder länger wach geblieben


----------



## taunus biker (30. September 2009)

Hi

Am 24.10.09 findet wieder eine MTB .Tour durch den Taunus statt.
Natürlich (meine Frau hat schon zugesagt)gibts auch wieder Kaffee und Kuchen am Verpflegungspunkt.

Startzeit 13.00 h  

Strecke wird ca. 50km und etwa 1000 hm sein.  

Entweder wieder ab Nassau -Bahnhof oder ab Braubach -Parkplatz Richtung 
Dachsenhausen

Startort wird aber noch rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.

So auf die Sättel und los .

Näheres in kürze.
Uwe


----------



## Klaus Goerg (1. Oktober 2009)

sehr schade....

Grüße aus R.

Klaus


----------



## !Ghostrider! (1. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe wäre gerne dabei!
> Aber leider gibt mir die Arbeit in den nächsten Wochen keine Zeit.
> 
> Tom



Na was du wieder erzählst! Bin vor ner Stunde bei dir am Laden vorbeigefahren, und die Rolladen waren alle zu!
Von wegen schaffen du hast bestimmt geschlafen 

Gruß André


----------



## T-Brex (2. Oktober 2009)

morgen nix um ayn in Sayn......morgen 




*0930 h Tennisterrasse*
*             Rengsdorf*

*zur 6. RWW Trophy !*

*wahlweise 50 km 1200hm oder 35 km 850 hm.*
*Geführte Tour, kein Rennen !!*

*Bitte recht zahlraych....*


----------



## T-Brex (2. Oktober 2009)

hier schon mal Termine für 2010. Bitte fest im Kalender einplanen, damit wir da mit der gesamten Gemsenpower (quantitativ) antreten können:

30.05.2010: MA Schinderhannes
06.06.2010: MA Rhens


----------



## !Ghostrider! (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi Tom,
"Auf der Luft" ist die Staße

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&q=Auf+der+Luft,+56579+Rengsdorf,+Neuwied,+Rheinland-Pfalz&sll=50.504557,7.486711&sspn=0.006824,0.013776&ie=UTF8&cd=1&geocode=FRagAgMd0i9yAA&split=0&hq=&hnear=Auf+der+Luft,+56579+Rengsdorf,+Neuwied,+Rheinland-Pfalz&ll=50.503533,7.483342&spn=0.006824,0.013776&t=h&z=16


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Gebt mal nem nicht Wäller einen Straßennamen der zu den Tennisterrassen führt.
> Muß ja irgendwas in mein Aufschlagszielsuchgerät eintippen.



schön das du doch dabbay bist morgen.
Ist ganz einfach:
B256 Neuiwied - Altenkirchen dann duch Rengsdorf bis zum Waldanfang,hier links Richtung Tennisplätze.

Wetteraussicht  trocken bis 15°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (2. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr bei Regen ziehe ich diesmal die Berrylettenvariantekarte und gehe über los und ziehe keine Kohle ein!
> Oder die Kurzstrecke.
> Habe gerade Feierabend gemacht ein netter 15 Std. Tag und dann noch überlebt. Mache morgen den Besenwagen!



Hast du es gut.Bei uns im WW hat der Tag noch 24h


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Oktober 2009)

So wie andere arbeiten,mache ich Urlaub.

Wenn man weiß das man langsam ist,dann beeilt man sich besser.


----------



## taunus biker (2. Oktober 2009)

Wünsche euch viel Spass und schönes Wetter morgen.

Uwe


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Oktober 2009)

komm doch mal rüber,dann haste dcoh auch Spaß


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Oktober 2009)

oder ists schon 5?


----------



## taunus biker (2. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> komm doch mal rüber,dann haste dcoh auch Spaß



Ja würde gerne ,aber muß morgen die Wirtschaft am laufen halten und das ganze Wochenende Arbeiten inkl. Sonntag 

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Gemsen

wünsche Euch viel Spass morgen
Bin wieder am 10.10 in Sayn dabay.

Grüsse aus KO


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Oktober 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> N'bbnd,
> Gruß an alle die kommen oder nicht kommen können oder immer zu früh kommen ober aygentlich kommen wenns kayn mehr interessiert
> 
> Poetix ist widda da



Hay Icke.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (3. Oktober 2009)

Moin Gemsen,

wir warten auf Euch und freuen uns über jeden Teilnehmer. Sollte eine schöne Veranstaltung werden....

Bis später und Grüße aus R.

Klaus


----------



## !Ghostrider! (3. Oktober 2009)

So da simmer wieder!
Sehr schöne Tour heute!!! 
Da gibt es nix zu meckern!


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Oktober 2009)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
Meiner Meinung nach die schönste RWW Strecke überhaupt.
Verpflegung war absolut ok
Und das Wetter


----------



## !Ghostrider! (3. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal die Facts


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe abba nur 3:18:14 std gefahren.Seid ihr noch wo eingekehrt?
Oder habt ihr mal wieder auf den tosche warten müssen?


----------



## !Ghostrider! (3. Oktober 2009)

Ne du siehst das falsch.
Du must den Monitor flach auf den Tisch legen und dir dann das Bild von oben anschauen!
Dann siehst du auch die Kehren!


----------



## T-Brex (3. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Pic des Tages man achte auf unseren Förster


 

Müssen wir uns da Gedanken machen ???.....


----------



## T-Brex (3. Oktober 2009)

...na SÄndy....ich habe gehört daß du an den Verpflegungsstellen brutal zugeschlagen hast..........für die Gruppen nach dir gabs nur noch Krümel.......und die aufzupicken dauert dann halt was länger als sich nen halben kuchen auf aynmal quer raynzuschieben

das hättest du in Gegenwart unserer 4 Damen auch nicht machen können.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. Oktober 2009)

Der Pitu-Jörg geht immer mit der Mode...nächste Saison ist mit Bauchfrayen Driggos zu rechnen....da haben wir wohl falsch bestellt

...ich hätte allerdings das ayn oder andere Mädel lieber im Bauchfrayen gesehen als den Pitu...nix für Ungut...is aber so...


----------



## T-Brex (3. Oktober 2009)

Übrigens....wir waren heute mit 16 Gemsen plus Görgs-Klaus vertreten........und da haben sich aynige Leute interessiert und wollen demnächst mal vorbayschauen um ayn in Sayn....

Ihr sayd willkommen !


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...na SÄndy....ich habe gehört daß du an den Verpflegungsstellen brutal zugeschlagen hast..........für die Gruppen nach dir gabs nur noch Krümel.......und die aufzupicken dauert dann halt was länger als sich nen halben kuchen auf aynmal quer raynzuschieben
> 
> das hättest du in Gegenwart unserer 4 Damen auch nicht machen können.....



Dafür bin ich satt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vom Radfahren gekommen.Das ist mir auch noch nie passiert.


----------



## T-Brex (3. Oktober 2009)




----------



## T-Brex (3. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werde im nächsten Leben Skandalfoto*graf*!


 

...oder *Graf*icker


----------



## T-Brex (3. Oktober 2009)

...da wird unsere Jutta demnäxt ja ordentlich Frauenpower dazubekommen....die Miriam und die Dana werden wohl jetzt ab und an mal um ayn in Sayn sayn....

@Sahnebiene Alex:  ....da wirst du dich jetzt aber auch mal Samstags zaygen müßen...


----------



## T-Brex (3. Oktober 2009)

...laßt uns nicht dumm sterben....Büldas für alle....


----------



## T-Brex (3. Oktober 2009)

METTTRESSE


oder


METT-TRÄSSE                ????????


----------



## T-Brex (3. Oktober 2009)

Heavy oder Punk !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. Oktober 2009)

*yes !!!!...*


----------



## T-Brex (3. Oktober 2009)

ich mayne den SkaSound fürs Video....


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

Ärsda  

...Müsli...die Mucke ist grottenschlecht !!!.....laß mal lieber nen fetzigen SKa-Sound hinterlegen....besser isss.....


----------



## Klaus Goerg (4. Oktober 2009)

Moin Gemsen,

vielen Dank für die zahlrayche Taylnahme. Ist alles ganz gut gelaufen, denke wir können zufrieden sein. Einige wenige Blessuren durch Stürze, einige Pannen und raychlich Leistungsgrenzen haben eine runde Tour ergeben. Wir sehen uns 

Grüße aus R.

Klaus


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leutz, wie ich sehe oder lese, habt ihr euch ja Gestern ordentllich vergnügt und mit dem weiblichen Geschlecht geflirtet. Schön schön. Aber ich hoffe ihr seid auch ein wenig geradelt.
Der Olli und ich haben Gestern schwer gestrampelt und sind die Westerwaldtour noch mal abgefahren. Bild anbei. Die Tour hat ca. 50 km und ca. 900 HM. Ist aber für jeden etwas dabei.
Grobe Streckenführung - Westerwälder Seenplatte - Alpenroder Hütte (lassen wir aber links liegen) - Stöffelpark - Bad Marienberg - Unnau - Hachenburg - Gehlert - Weserwälder Seenplatte.
Wir müssen nur noch einen Termin finden. Bitte um Vorschläge.

Gruß Christian


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

...wie sieht es denn nächsten Samstag 10.10.09 aus ???....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier das Bild etwas größer. Damit es auch die älteren Leute besser erkennen können.
Nächsten Samstag klappt bei mir nicht, da ich in Lemberg beim Wasgau-Marathon fahren werde.


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

....und ayne Woche später...am 17.Oktober ???......


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....und ayne Woche später...am 17.Oktober ???......


klär ich mit dem Olli ab.


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

....na dann halt nach Tux Tux Taunus, wayl Taunus fahren wir ja alle mit....also dann bitteschön den *31.10.09* ! klarmachen.


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

...und ab nächsten Mittwoch, den 07.10.09 die Fayerabendrunden immer Mittwochs ab 


*1700 h Schloß Sayn...ca. 25 km und 500 hm....*

bitte Beleuchtung mitbringen!


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

....dann fahren wir die nächsten zway Samstage um ayn ab Sayn, den 24.Okt. mit Uwe durch den Taunus und am 31.Okt. die WW-STAYG-Tour mit OLLi und Chris.


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....dann fahren wir die nächsten zway Samstage um ayn ab Sayn, den 24.Okt. mit Uwe durch den Taunus und am 31.Okt. die WW-STAYG-Tour mit OLLi und Chris.


Termin ist von mir aus o.k. Wenn der Olli kann werden wir den Termin eintüten.
Der Bambini ist unter neuer Kappe unterwegs und fetzt schon wieder die Trails runter.
P.S. Er hat heute übrigens Wiegenfest.


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

na dann        Olli  !!!!!...alles Gute zum Runden Geburtstag !

50 wird man nicht alle Tage...!!....mach weiter so...hast dich gut gehalten!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (4. Oktober 2009)

färbt so langsam ab, das mit dem "ay". Schlimmer wirds nimmer...

Grüße aus R.

Klaus

Tux, wir kommen..


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> na dann        Olli  !!!!!...alles Gute zum Runden Geburtstag !
> 
> 50 wird man nicht alle Tage...!!....mach weiter so...hast dich gut gehalten!


#6000. Auch Glückwunsch an den T-Brex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

Tom, das ist wieder ayn Supervideo !!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa7EB_Vp4zc&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - VTS 01 1[/ame]


----------



## [email protected] (4. Oktober 2009)

es gibt ja echt noch Leute die Zeit haben! Schönes Video


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....dann fahren wir die nächsten zway Samstage um ayn ab Sayn, den 24.Okt. mit Uwe durch den Taunus und am 31.Okt. die WW-STAYG-Tour mit OLLi und Chris.


 
Moin Mädels,

erst mal herzlichen Dank für die Aufmerksamkayten. Und wenn das so ist ... Tosche so alt wie wir aussehen können wir doch gar nicht mehr werden . Aber trotzdem auch Dir alles Gute!

Die Tourplanungen sehen wie vor beschrieben recht gut aus. Sollten wir dann so baybehalten und ayntüten (wie Christian so treffend schrieb). Wird zwar keine schnelle aber äußerst abwechslungsrayche Tour. Trails, Uphill und Downhill, alles dabay...

@Müsli
Danke der Nachfrage. Hab wohl ne riesen Portion Glück gehabt. Aber nu mit den zwei Hälften kann ich baym nöchsten mal erst überlegen ob ich die Treppe runter fahr.

Übrigens. Die Ärtztin im Krankenhaus fragte mich nur: Warum fahrst Du Treppe runter? Mayne Antwort:

WEIL's SPAAAAAASSSSSS MACHT !!!

Allen noch nen schönen Sonntag. Un hoffentlich große Betayligung bay der WW-Stayg-Tour (Mit Mädels ???)

Gruß Olli


----------



## [email protected] (4. Oktober 2009)

Na das geht ja fast vor meiner Haustüre los. Wenn ich darf fahre ich mit....


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ingo,

machs anders und bring deine Frau mit. Dann erübrigt sich das dürfen.


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Na das geht ja fast vor meiner Haustüre los. Wenn ich darf fahre ich mit....


Natürlich sind alle, die gerne möchten und Lust an der Tour haben, eingeladen.
Gruß Christian


----------



## [email protected] (4. Oktober 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> 
> machs anders und bring deine Frau mit. Dann erübrigt sich das dürfen.



Die bekomme ich ja so schon kaum aufs Rad geschweige in einer Jahreszeit jenseits der 20 Grad. Vielleicht finde ich ja noch ein "Weib" was fährt


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die bekomme ich ja so schon kaum aufs Rad geschweige in einer Jahreszeit jenseits der 20 Grad. Vielleicht finde ich ja noch ein "Weib" was fährt


Cornelia hält es mit dem guten alten Winston 'No Sport's please'. Wir sollten eine Männergruppe gründen und darüber in Latzhosen und bei Jasmintee reden, oder so.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Oktober 2009)

so können wir es angehen. wenn ihr die WW Tour macht würden bestimmt Frank und Markus auch mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (4. Oktober 2009)

wofür Wi Rayfen? Nur weil es heute mal regenet musste nicht glaaych alles schwarz sehen.
Wahrschaynlich wird es für RaRa oder RoRo nicht mehr raychen.


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so können wir es angehen. wenn ihr die WW Tour macht würden bestimmt Frank und Markus auch mitfahren.


 
Frank ist Frank2, den Markus kenne ich glaube ich noch nicht? oder ?


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

der Termin für die Westerwald-Steig-Tour mit dem 31.10.09 steht jetzt. Allerdings sollte die Tour bei Regen verschoben werden, da einige Passagen bei Nässe nicht ohne sind. Müssen wir aber kurzfristig entscheiden.

Für Alle, denen die 50 km und 900 Hm zu wenig sind, bieten Olli und ich an mit uns von Marienrachdorf los zu fahren und auch wieder dorthin zurück zu fahren. Start wäre dann um 12.00 Uhr in Marienrachdorf. Von der Westerwälder Seenplatte brauchen wir dann ca. 1 h zurück nach Marienrachdorf. Die komplette Tour hätte dann ca. 80 km und 1.200 hm. Den genauen Treffpunkt geben wir dann noch bekannt.

Gruß Christian


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

Aufgrund des Getümmels gestern und heute hier nochmal der Versuch ayn wenig Struktur  in die nächsten Wochen zu bekommen:


07.10 Mittwoch SAYN   1700 h
10.10 Samstag SAYN    1300 h
14.10 Mittwoch SAYN   1700 h 
17.10 Samstag SAYN    1300 h 
21.10 Mittwoch SAYN    1700 h
24.10 Samstag Nassau/oder Braubach  1300 h 
28.10 Mittwoch SAYN    1700 h 
31.10 Samstag Marienrachdorf/oder Freilingen  1200 h/1300 h


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Frank ist Frank2, den Markus kenne ich glaube ich noch nicht? oder ?


Wenn wir von dem selben Markus reden kennst du ihn. Markus ist bei der Brohltaltour mitgefahren. Sein Motto - Kette rechts und durch. Fährt übrigens eine Fahrrad der Marke, wie das ein oder andere bei dir im Keller steht.


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Oktober 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> rch. Fährt übrigens eine Fahrrad der Marke, wie das ein oder andere bei dir im Keller steht.



maynst du das Puky?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

ah der Markus, der, wenn er den Sturz von Olli gehabt hätte, jetzt nicht mehr unter uns waylen würde.........wayl er nur ohne Rübenschoner fährt....


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jetzt bring ich dich ins schwimmen.
> 
> 06.10 Dienstag Nickenich ca. 16 Uhr
> 07.10 Mittwoch Nickenich ca. 16 Uhr
> ...


 

Vielen Dank


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so können wir es angehen. wenn ihr die WW Tour macht würden bestimmt Frank und Markus auch mitfahren.


Wir freuen uns über jeden Mitstreiter. Da fällt dann vielleicht auch die ein oder andere Gemse ab.


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ah der Markus, der, wenn er den Sturz von Olli gehabt hätte, jetzt nicht mehr unter uns waylen würde.........wayl er nur ohne Rübenschoner fährt....


erkannt.


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> maynst du das Puky?


ja, das hinten mit den zwei Rädern, damit er nicht umfällt.


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Andreas hab mir mal die neuen Rotwilds angeschaut.
> Holla die Waldfee lecker.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sieht gut aus!....

Aber mayn Aygenbau mit 2008er Rahmen, den ihr gestern bestaunen durftet, gefällt mir besser.


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> ja, das hinten mit den zwei Rädern, damit er nicht umfällt.


 

...Chris, da hast du dich vertan. An dem Pucky von maynem Sohn sind hinten 3 Räder.....das Rad, daß du gesehen hast mit hinten 2 Rädern, ist das von *SÄndy*...der fährt wegen des hohen Fahrergewichts immer Zwillingsreifen...


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hast ja recht schönes Cänyon aba da steht halt Rotwild drauf.
> Und so wie ich mich kenne gebe ich dafür kayne Kohle aus da gibs eher 2 Bikes mit dem C aus Ko als eines wo es nicht einzusehen oder zu errechnen ist wie die auf solche Preise kommen.


Es war schon immer etwas teurer einen exquisiten Geschmack zu haben. Dafür findest du die Bikes nicht an jeder Ecke.


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hast ja recht schönes Cänyon aba da steht halt Rotwild drauf.
> Und so wie ich mich kenne gebe ich dafür kayne Kohle aus da gibs eher 2 Bikes mit dem C aus Ko als eines wo es nicht einzusehen oder zu errechnen ist wie die auf solche Preise kommen.



Dann lass dir doch mal ein Angebot eines Rotwild Händlers machen.
Du mußt nicht unbedingt das glauben was du irgendwo zu lesen bekommst.
Du kannst dir doch ne Rotwildkarre selbst zusammenstellen.Vllt haste ja noch ne gute Gabel oder nen LAufradsatz den du dann mit einbringen kannst.
Ich kann dir nur den guten Tipp geben:überlege es dir und lass dir mal ein Angebot machen.


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Bikes mit dem C aus Ko als eines wo es nicht einzusehen oder zu errechnen ist wie die auf solche Preise kommen.



es gibt Firmen die ihre Räder/Rahmen selbst entwickeln und welche die nur abgucken.
Bei Känjon zahlst du abba auch die Auustattung der Straßenprofi-Teams mit.
Die kriegen da mal so mir nix dir nix 3-5 Räder pro Fahrer hingestellt und wenn dann eines wegen nichtgefallen oder was weiß ich wieso ,dann im hohen Bogen  durch die Luft fliegt , so wird das näxte aus dem Regal genommen.Also könnten die Känjons auch günstiger sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (4. Oktober 2009)

Dämpfer wirst du knicken können


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Dann lass dir doch mal ein Angebot eines Rotwild Händlers machen.
> Du mußt nicht unbedingt das glauben was du irgendwo zu lesen bekommst.
> Du kannst dir doch ne Rotwildkarre selbst zusammenstellen.Vllt haste ja noch ne gute Gabel oder nen LAufradsatz den du dann mit einbringen kannst.
> Ich kann dir nur den guten Tipp geben:überlege es dir und lass dir mal ein Angebot machen.


Rotwild gehört sicher zu den innovativsten (schweres Wort, mußte ich erst im Lexikon nachschauen, deshalb hat die Antwort so lange gedauert) Fahrradherstellern. Sie haben schon viele Neuerungen und Änderungen auf den Markt gebracht, den andere dann abgekupfert oder sogar weiterentwickelt haben. Rotwild lässt sich dieses sicherlich auch bezahlen. Was ja nur rechtens ist. Ich will hiermit nicht die Qualität anderer Fahrradhersteller runter setzten.
Rotwild möchte sicher aus der Masse herausstechen. Sonst haben sie als doch kleinerer Hersteller kaum eine Chance am Markt.


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Oktober 2009)




----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> und deshalb lackieren die auch immer nur das halbe Rad, bei der anderen Hälfte reicht die Grundierung


kannste mal sehn wie gut die Bikes sind. Selbst mit der Grundierung immer noch top. Außerdem spart die fehlende Lackierung Gewicht.


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

....wenn das hier die Herren die an den Bikes bzw. den Rahmen verdienen lesen, dann lachen die sich gabbudd...

egal was da drauf steht.....Entwicklung und Design in allen Ehren....aber egal was da drauf steht.....die Dinger kommen aus Fernost...für eine Handvoll Dollar....und mehr nicht....und wenn sich dann (fast) erwachsene Biker darüber strayten welches wohl das bessere Bike ist, dann trinken die gemaynsam aynen auf uns 

Also ganz logga blayben.....die Technik, die Anbautayle und die Geometrie sind fast bei allen namhaften Anbietern auf glaych hohem Niveau. Letztenendes entscheidet doch wohl nur die Optik, das Image, und die Berichte der Bikemagazine....oder der SÄndy.....


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> dann trinken die gemaynsam aynen auf uns


dann lass uns doch besser einen Trinken und Spass mit den Bikes haben. Also bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour Kneipe ansteuern.


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Andreas hab mir mal die neuen Rotwilds angeschaut.
> Holla die Waldfee lecker.
> 
> 
> ...


sind die 2010 Bikes von Rotwild schon im Netz? Auf deren HP find ich nur die 2009 er Modelle.


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Büdda schön:
> 
> http://issuu.com/rotwild/docs/rotwild2010
> 
> http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/2010


Vielen Dank. Halte mich jetzt wieder aus der Diskussion über die unterschiedlichen Bikes raus. Jede Marke hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile. 
Außerdem wartet eine Hefekaltschale auf mich.


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Oktober 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225734&page=79


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ja ein legga Öttinger  schlabber ich jetzt auch.


stoße mit meinem Erdinger an - Prost


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Oktober 2009)

ja,war denn heute kayner biken?
Wenn doch dann wer,wann,wo,wie,wieso,womit?
Fotos,Filme,Profile?


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Oktober 2009)

bekommt denn ayner die 100.000 hm in 2009 zusammen?
Hat jemand Bock auf ein 24h Rennen in 2010?


----------



## Focusine (4. Oktober 2009)

Huhuuu,

mensch, mir ist ja ganz schwindelig vom vielen Lesen hier.... 
Also, erst mal herzliche Glückwünsche an Olli und Tosche, wenn ich das alles richtig verstanden hab.

Die kleine Tour gestern war sehr schön. Hat mir gut gefallen. War ja das erste Mal, dass ich in Rengsdorf mitgefahren bin...

Wer sind denn die Mädels, die mich da mal unterstützen werden?? Das Sahnestück - wie heißt sie eigentlich? und wer noch?? Das wäre ja mal schön....

Bis bald mal...

LG
Focusine


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Oktober 2009)

von mir auch Glückwunsch an Aldi heute Geburtstag haben/hatten


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

..also ich bin im Januar dran..ich habe lediglich heute dem Olli zum 50. gratuliert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

@Focusine: das Sahnestück ist doch mit euch die 35er Runde gefahren!!

....und os Mirjam hat bay os den Besenwagen gemacht....die kommt auf jeden Fall Samstags in Sayn vorbay...kommt aus Haymbach...


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Oktober 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Wer sind denn die Mädels, die mich da mal unterstützen werden?? Das Sahnestück - wie heißt sie eigentlich? und wer noch?? Das wäre ja mal schön....
> 
> Bis bald mal...
> 
> ...



Abba du blaybst die No.1
Egal wer da noch kommt!


----------



## !Ghostrider! (4. Oktober 2009)

Nabend 
also nur mal so, bei den spott Preisen wie bei Rotwild brauch ich RM erst gar nicht anfangen nach was Vollgefedertem, zu suchen!
So was wie das gibt's erst bei deutlich Ã¼ber 3Kâ¬
Und wo die gemacht werden ist ja auch bekannt.


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Oktober 2009)

bauen die auch Bikes für Buben?


----------



## Focusine (4. Oktober 2009)

@Tosche: Na, dann nehm ich mal schnell die Glückwünsche wieder zurück, und heb sie auf für später 

Ja, das Sahnestück ist bei uns mitgefahren, aber ich wayß ihren Namen net...  

Auf jeden Fall wäre es schön, wenn auch andere Mädels mal mitfahren...
und das ich die Nr. 1 bin, freut mich ...


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> bauen die auch Bikes für Buben?


 
...ja aber nur für Ladybuben....das sind die, die aussehen wie eine Lady, aber mit ........


@Focusine No.1: der Klaus hat vom DANAche gesprochen....also der andere Klaus, nicht das es da Ärger gibt. Nicht dayn Klaus, der andere Klaus....


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

So, Hefekaltschale getrunken, Kinder ins Bett verklappt und einen guten Rotwein im Glas - bin wieder da.
Zur Auflösung - Olli hat Heute Geburtstag. Tosche habe ich gratuliert, weil er die 6000 voll gemacht hat - vielleicht schaffen wir Heute ja noch eine runde Zahl. Mal schaun.


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Rund


7000 oder 2 Promille. Mal sehen was als erstes erreicht wird.


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..also ich bin im Januar dran..ich habe lediglich heute dem Olli zum 50. gratuliert...


 
Mann Tosche, dann vielmala um Entschuldigung bitten.
Mayne Frau maynte heute nacht (da war ww-ck auch dabay!) wie alt ich denn schon geworden say...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

..normalerwayse hängen die Nüsse unter der Salami....aber ich wayß´ja nicht was du vor hast....


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Mayne Frau maynte heute nacht (da war ww-ck auch dabay!) ...


 

*SKandal !!!........Allle dray zusammen..........*


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Oktober 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> 7000 oder 2 Promille. Mal sehen was als erstes erreicht wird.


 
Isch maxh dan ml bay demm Versoch mit dä 2 Promille met *higst*

War ein schener dach.... mehrere Hefekaltschalen Ätsch


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Produktentwicklungsumfrage in die Runde.
> Steht jemand auf Nüsse die in ner Salami stecken?


 
Also...bin sozusagen Salami-Experte. Welche Sorte Nuß möchtest Du denn verbauen (entschuldigung bin halt vom Bau)


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wallnüsse oder Haselnüsse mit ner Salami zu kreuzen
> 
> Und wieder rund 6090


Das waren doch sicher mehr wie nur eine Whiskey oder?


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

..igittegittbapfui....bay so nem SChwaynkram kannste ja mal die DRAYergruppe aus dem WW befragen...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wallnüsse oder Haselnüsse mit ner Salami zu kreuzen
> 
> Und wieder rund 6090


 
Erdnüsse, warum nicht Erdnüsse?
oder diese Cascheyu Kerne oder wie die Dinger hayßen

in Schwein oder in Rind ??


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Denke ww-ck ist verhayratet dann ists doch wieder gerecht dann warens doch 4


Zusammen waren wir sex. Aber schö wars, gell Olli. Und immer in die Vollen.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Oktober 2009)

@Tosche
Kriegst dann im ersten Monat im neuen Jahr ein EXTRA Ständchen von mir, wegen der falschen Verdächtigung Daynes Geburtstags wegen.Ok? Soll ich singen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Oktober 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Zusammen waren wir sex. Aber schö wars, gell Olli. Und immer in die Vollen.


 
Wäre noch aufregender gewesen wenn nicht so viele daneben gegangen wären


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

Da freue ich mich aber ! Ich hoffe nur du kannst singen....


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Erdnüsse fallen raus gibt nen ranzig pappigen Geschmack am Gaumen wie Erdnussbutter bahbah.
> Da sind wir wieder nahe an der Forderung Snikkers mit nem Spießbraten zu kreuzen.
> Caschewkerne fallen auch raus sind zu glatt.


 
Denn würd ich auch sagen... nich machen. oder mal zum verkosten mitbringen. mit Hefe und Wisky


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ich mit Air Berlin, jede Woche 2 x 10.000
> 
> ...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Da freue ich mich aber ! Ich hoffe nur du kannst singen....


 
Für'n Dieter B. raycht's zum rausfliegen mit nem dummen Kommentar. Also .. doch mehr Alkohol


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Gibts bei Tosche aufem Geburtstag


 

mehr in Richtung Hefe oder Starken Drogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2009)

..Ende Mai 30.05.10 ist Schinderhannes...!!!!!!!i


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Oktober 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Oder dann doch lieber 24 h in die VIP lounge von Hertha BSC, klingt ja so ähnlich! Da ist man bei der derzeitigen Form der Kicker ganz allayn


 
und trotz des "überagenden" Tabellenstandes. Gibt's da überhaupt noch was


----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi Hangy,

schönes Video 

gibts auch einpaar Pics zum downloaden?


----------



## !Ghostrider! (5. Oktober 2009)

Sehr fayne Bildas!!!
Und das Video erst! Echt supi!


----------



## T-Brex (6. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da postet der Jeck schon wieder.
> 
> Die Gemsen sind heute nochmal (besser spät als nie) in der Zaytung diesmal in der Rheinzeitung und das mit gaaanz großem Büld.


 

Hi Tom,

bitte abfotographieren und mailen...bedankt....


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Oktober 2009)

Servus Maydels !

(hehehe, ay ist schon mal untergebracht )

Fahrt ihr diesen Sam. um Ayn  ab Schloß oder ist da ayne andere Örtlichkeit geplant ?

Mfg Gerald


----------



## T-Brex (7. Oktober 2009)

Die Liste mit den Bestelldaten ist unterwegs.

Alle die Teamkleidung bestellt haben und keine email erhalten haben, bitte per *email *melden, nicht p.m. hier im board,sondern *email ! *Dann wird die Liste nochmal nachgeliefert!

Also schwingt die Hufe, wenn alles zusammen ist, dann müßen wir nur noch 4 Wochen warten.....


----------



## flyfisher (7. Oktober 2009)

Hey Tosche,

wer sind denn die Sponsoren?!...
Gibts mal ne Abbildung?
Geld ist überwiesen.

Grüße aus der fernen Sonne.


----------



## T-Brex (7. Oktober 2009)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Hey Tosche,
> 
> wer sind denn die Sponsoren?!...
> Gibts mal ne Abbildung?
> ...


 
Die Designentwürfe sind noch nicht freigegeben...ist noch in Arbeit...
Es sind 2 Mann aus den aygenen Reihen und ein "externer"....mehr wird erst verraten wenn alles unter Dach und Fach ist...


----------



## T-Brex (8. Oktober 2009)

Der Mittwochstreff ist gut angelaufen. Es war sogar jemand da

Wir werden das noch bis zur Uhrumstellung Mittwochs ab 1700 h testen. 
Je nach Zulauf fahren wir dann so weiter oder machen mit den "festen Größen" kurzfristige Absprachen......Also, nächsten Mittwoch dann wieder 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (9. Oktober 2009)

nein, der berry bestimmt nicht  kein geld.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (9. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Wünsche,
melden uns sicher mal aus Tux. 
Allerhand Ausrüstung wird mitgeschleppt, solls doch einen Film geben: Gemsen on Ayce, oder so......

Bis demnächst, Cu


Klaus


----------



## T-Brex (10. Oktober 2009)

...soooo....die Temperaturen stimmen schon mal.

Trotz der Feuchtigkeit ist es schön lau....da fahr ich doch heute nochmal in kurzen Hosen!

Ich hoffe auf zahlrayches Erschaynen, heute 




*um ayn in Sayn !!*


*da wird die Sonne wieder schayn....*


Wenn niemand was Besseres parat hat, könnten wir heute mal den Wald um Ransbach-Baumbach umgraben....


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Oktober 2009)

ich heute kein radeln,
habe heute einen Startplatz für 24h Duisburg errungen.
Nach 14min alle Einzelplätze weg
nach 29min alle 4er und nach nur 40min alle Plätze ausverkauft.
Wir sind mit 5 am Start.

@tosche 
habe deine Ü-Schuhe besorgt.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (10. Oktober 2009)

So da simma wieder dahaym.
Fayne Tour trotz Regen.
Gute 40Km 
Hier das Finisher Foto!


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Oktober 2009)

iiiiiiiiiiiigittttttbapfui


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Rainriders,

es war ganz schön nass heute.Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht
Hatte noch auf der Heimfahrt einen  Stunt abgeliefert.
Bin an dem Kreisel vor dem Aldi (Sayn)auf der nassen Fahrbahn ausgerutscht und gestürtzt.
Da macht man im Jahr tausende von Km im Gelände ohne Sturz  und dann  legt man sich auf der geraden Strecke auf die Fresse.
C'est la vie
Beim nächsten mal kommen die Stützräder dran.


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Oktober 2009)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo Rainriders,
> 
> es war ganz schön nass heute.Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht
> Hatte noch auf der Heimfahrt einen  Stunt abgeliefert.
> ...



Hi CF-Rafi.. was wolltest Du denn noch beim ALDI ? Hatten die Bike Sachen fürs Canyon .
Hoffe dat Carbon ist noch ok und nix dran. Beste Grüße und bis bald auf einer Tour mal wieder.


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Oktober 2009)

cooles Finisher Foto ! Habe es auf die Gemsen HP unter Schnappschüsse aufgenommen. By the way...die Homepage ist wieder etwas upgedated....

Viel Spaß beim surfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (10. Oktober 2009)

na,da bin ich Schlaumayer wieder im Einsatz
Alle Kreisel haben erhöhten Reifengummi Belag und sind deswegen im NAssen sehr rutschig.


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Herr Straßenbaumayster welcher Rayfengummi liegt da?
> Bay uns liegt da kayn Gummi und Glaytmittel  nur Lava,Bims und Basalt alles was vom zu vollen LKW so purzelt.
> Nur zu hoffen das die Plastekarosse nicht durchgescheuert ist.



Jetzt weißt du auch wie euer Kanzelblick entstanden ist.Da war früher nämlich auch mal ein Kreisel


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Oktober 2009)

Danke der Nachfrage! Meinem Carbon-Baby geht es gut
Es lebt noch und wird noch gute und vor allem schnelle Dienste leisten


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Oktober 2009)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Hi CF-Rafi.. was wolltest Du denn noch beim ALDI ? Hatten die Bike Sachen fürs Canyon .
> 
> Wollte die Stützräder holen
> 
> Die Stützräder natürlich aus........Carbon


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da kommt irgendwann ein Leuchtturm drauf wenn die Mittelrheinebene durch den Klimawandel unter Wasser steht.
> 
> Übrigens Glückwunsch zum erkämpfen Startplatz!
> Aber leider ist Duisburg für den Fotodienst etwas wayt.



So weit ist das auch wieder nicht.Das ist abba eine absolut geile Strecke .
Landschaftspark Nord in einem stillgelegten Hüttenwerk.Supertolle Location
Kann ich wirklich nur jedem empfehlen
Nachts sind alte Fördertürme,Kräne und was da noch so alles sinnlos rumsteht bunt beleuchtet
Wäre sehr schön wenn du dort den Fotografen machen könntest.


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Übrigens mein Thema letzte Woche war doch Nüsse und Wurst!
> Ich habs getan Ergebnis nach der Reifung mitte nächster Woche



was hast du getan?
dich sayt ayner Woche nicht mehr gewaschen oder was?
Da hast abba ayn schönen Pilz nach der Rayfung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (10. Oktober 2009)

wat issn mit tosche?
liegt der noch irgendwo im Sumpf odda schon im Bett?


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde.
Habe soeben mit T-Brex Tosche telefoniert. Heute und morgen in sayn kein t-mobayl. Er ist von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten und lässt sich alle 10 Minuten über die neusten Forumseinträge informieren. Er lässt alle lieb grüßen und ausrichten, dass es Ihm gut geht. Er hat schon bei der T.COM angerufen....damit endlich wieder das Internet funktioniert!
i.A.
JAYmano


----------



## T-Brex (11. Oktober 2009)

....Sooooo.....da waren die Haynzelmännchen über Nacht am Werk.

.....ich vermute der SÄndy hat gestern irgendwo in der Nähe ins Kabel gebissen.........aber jetzt gehts wieder....

Gestern sollte es aygentlich eine 3 Burgen Tour werden....wegen der vorübergehenden leichten Feuchtigkayt, die vorüberzog, wurde es dann die Heino-Tour...

...von Schauer zu Schauer von Hütte zu Hütte..........

..in der ersten Hütte da ham wir zusammen gesessen, 
in der zwayten Hütte da ham wir zusammen gegessen....
......kayner wayß was dann geschehen ist....

...Aber wie man danach aussieht, das hat euch der ghostrider ja schon gezaygt.


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. Oktober 2009)

so, gerade zurück von meiner schönen Sonntags Tour durch die BREX und das Umland. Hier ein Schnappschuss bei der Rast am Kletterwald Sayn.


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Kann nicht sayn !
> Ist bestimmt ein Vorratsfoto von der Festplatte.
> Du und das Bike sind zu sauber.
> 
> ...



sagen wir mal so...der Toureinstieg in den Wald war sozusagen am schönen Kletterwald..außerdem hat mein CANYON als EXTRA eine ANTISCHMUTZ-HightechHülle am Rahmen.


----------



## T-Brex (11. Oktober 2009)

....ich sage nur : *Lotuseffekt* !!...........nicht Lotusblüten...nein


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Also mir läuft immer meine Frau mit dem Schwam nach könnte ja was dreckig werden  .



Bitte definiere SCHWAM:

a) SCHWAMM - Putzutensiel
b) SCHWAN - schöner Wasservogel
c) SCHWARM - anhimmelnde Persönlichkeit

So lieber Tom, jetzt musst Du Dich entscheiden


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Oktober 2009)

in der Zwischenzeit wo ihr mit Schwänen und Schwämmen gespielt habt,bin ich schon mal 101 km gestrampelt.Und das Beste:kein Tropfen Regen von 9:00 - 13:00Uhr.
@tosche
voll krass deine Musikgeschmack


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @tosche
> voll krass deine Musikgeschmack




Ah ayn Kenner


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (11. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Gestern sollte es aygentlich eine 3 Burgen Tour werden....wegen der vorübergehenden leichten Feuchtigkayt, die vorüberzog, wurde es dann die Heino-Tour...
> 
> ...von Schauer zu Schauer von Hütte zu Hütte..........
> 
> ...



@hangi
noch Fragen?


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


>



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q0-rh7F-64"]YouTube - Heino - Blau Blueht Der Enzian[/ame]






In der ersten Hütte, da ham wir zusammen gesessen
In der zweiten Hütte, da ham wir zusammen gegessen
In der dritten Hütte hab ich sie geküßt
Keiner weiß was dann geschehen ist
Holla hia hia holla di holla di ho
Holla hia hia holla di holla di ho
In der dritten Hütte hab ich sie geküßt
Keiner weiß was dann geschehen ist

Ja, ja, so blau, blau blau blühtt....


----------



## T-Brex (11. Oktober 2009)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> In der ersten Hütte, da ham wir zusammen gesessen
> In der zweiten Hütte, da ham wir zusammen gegessen
> In der dritten Hütte hab ich sie geküßt
> Keiner weiß was dann geschehen ist....


 
....das ist doch genau die richtige Biker-Lala .........an Tagen wie Gestern...

Aber ich habe sie nicht alle geküßt....mehr verrate ich jetzt aber nicht.....


----------



## T-Brex (13. Oktober 2009)

Wegen dringender unvorhergesehener Termine, kann es sein, daß es morgen "eng" wird mit 1700 h Biketreff am Schloß....

Wer kommt denn auf jeden Fall ?? Bitte mal melden, damit ich weiß ob ich mich verbiegen muß....??!!!


----------



## T-Brex (15. Oktober 2009)

Müsli, wir freuen uns auf die Rückkehr der Schneemänner....


@ All:   Samstag um ayn in Sayn 

Tourvorschläge oder Wünsche willkommen...


----------



## CF-Rafi (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

muss am Sa arbayten
Sollte ich bis 12 Uhr fertig sayn,werde mich um ayn in Sayn blicken lassen.

Gruss


----------



## Focusine (16. Oktober 2009)

Huhuuu,

Samstag layda wieda net. Herbstjagd ist angesagt per Pferd.... 

Viel Spaß und maydet das Anhauser/Meinborner Gebiet - da roosen de Gäul her...

Focusine


----------



## T-Brex (16. Oktober 2009)




----------



## T-Brex (16. Oktober 2009)

...traybst du den Klaus per Hippo durch den Ohnesser Blackwood Forrest....Mensch was der Klaus alles aushält...

Wir rayten lieber auf unseren Aysenschwaynen durch die Brex !!


Morgen wieder    



*um AYN in SAYN sayn  !!!!*


Das Wetter passt ja schon  Bis morgen, und bitte recht zahlraych erschayn....kommt denn dat Mirjam nebst Gatten morgen auch mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (16. Oktober 2009)

Tach,
aus'm "Urlaub" zurück, und auch schon die Bikes aus der Werkstatt geholt. Da kann's wieder los gehen. 

Wenn sich net viel ändert, sind zwei Wäller morgen mit von der PARTY!

Schau'n wir mal!
Gruß
Olli

(mit neuem Rübenschoner...)


----------



## wilde_kerle (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ist morgen jemand in Kärlich dabbay ??

Gruss Markus


----------



## T-Brex (17. Oktober 2009)

@WildeKerle Markus:  ich nicht, aber vielleicht der ayn oder andere ?? Hangschieber ??....

@All

Der Tourbericht von heute:

die gute alte Dray-Burgen-Tour ....gut 45 km und 1000 hm...immer schön auf und ab......
..Sayn Stromberg Brex Grenzau Nauort Sayntal Maischeid Isertal Isenburg Siedlung Stromberg Sayn...

Die glorraychen Sieben waren flott unterwegs! Ohne Stürze und ohne Pannen um 1630 h zurück in Sayn.

...und nächste Woche gehts zum Uwe ! mit der SIG Koblenz ne schöne gemaynsame Taunus-Tour. Von Braubach bis St. Goarshausen...Rhaynstayg........TIPP ....


----------



## ww-ck (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leutz,
fand auch dass es eine schöne Tour war. Die drei Jungspunde haben mächtig aufs Gas gedrückt, so dass wir schon vor 17.00 Uhr wieder zurück waren. Allerdings war durch den Regen das Geläuf recht schwer. Leider haben wir auch einen Verlust zu melden. Andy konnte das hohe Tempo und die schwere Tour nicht mehr mitgehen und ist in Isenburg völlig entkräftet ausgestiegen.
Gruß Christian


----------



## [email protected] (17. Oktober 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> fand auch dass es eine schöne Tour war. Die drei Jungspunde haben mächtig aufs Gas gedrückt, so dass wir schon vor 17.00 Uhr wieder zurück waren. Allerdings war durch den Regen das Geläuf recht schwer. Leider haben wir auch einen Verlust zu melden. Andy konnte das hohe Tempo und die schwere Tour nicht mehr mitgehen und ist in Isenburg völlig entkräftet ausgestiegen.
> Gruß Christian



von welchem Andy ist denn da bitte die Rede....?
Schönes We


----------



## BurgFräulein (17. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> von welchem Andy ist denn da bitte die Rede....?
> Schönes We



....doch wohl nicht mayn Super-Ändy ???..das glaube ich nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (17. Oktober 2009)

....doch mayne Holde....layder doch .....der SuperÄndy....wars...


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Oktober 2009)

ja,ich glaube so war es

Als ich gesehen habe wie sprungmonkey vom Aussichtspunkt Burgblick Isenburg, sayn Bike nur auf dem Hinterrad den steilen Singeltrail hoch geprügelt hat und das auch noch mit nem Singlespeeder,da war ich so platt das ich den Anstieg zur Siedlung mir nicht mehr zumuten wollte.
Da bin ich dann auf Asphalt von Isenburg nach Sayn rayn.


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Oktober 2009)

achja,auf dem Geburtstag war ich auch.Pünktlich!


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Oktober 2009)

und wenn ich irgendwann mal den Jackpot gewinnen sollte,dann übernehme ich diese Koblenzer Schluchtenschmiede und radiere sie aus.
Alle die bis dahin eine Karre daher haben sollten werden dann auf die renomierte Marke vom Franzl befördert.


----------



## T-Brex (17. Oktober 2009)

....na dann wars doch für was gut....


----------



## T-Brex (17. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ....... *und radiere sie aus*....
> ...




.......auwaya.....


----------



## T-Brex (17. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> und wenn ich irgendwann mal den Jackpot gewinnen sollte,dann übernehme ich diese Koblenzer Schluchtenschmiede *und radiere sie aus*.
> Alle die bis dahin eine Karre daher haben sollten werden dann auf die renomierte Marke vom Franzl befördert.




.......auwaya.....so aynen hatten wir schon mal.....laß den bloß inna Kiste....den brauchen wir nimmer.....


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Oktober 2009)

war der auch schon in dem Schuppen?
Dann war er abba nit gründlich.


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Oktober 2009)

ich hatte heute auch noch 43 km und 710hm


----------



## T-Brex (17. Oktober 2009)

...dann war er da wohl zuuu gut gelaunt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (17. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ja,ich glaube so war es
> 
> Als ich gesehen habe wie sprungmonkey vom Aussichtspunkt Burgblick Isenburg, sayn Bike nur auf dem Hinterrad den steilen Singeltrail hoch geprügelt hat und das auch noch mit nem Singlespeeder,da war ich so platt das ich den Anstieg zur Siedlung mir nicht mehr zumuten wollte.
> Da bin ich dann auf Asphalt von Isenburg nach Sayn rayn.


Eigentlich wollte der Andy sich ja gleich mit dem Schluchtenbike vom Tosche den nächsten Berg runterstürzen - stellt euch mal vor das Bike wäre nachher noch heile gewesen - hätte der Andy nie überlebt. Also habe ich lange mit Andy gesprochen und ihn zu einem Jasmintee eingeladen. Dann hat er sich das noch mal überlegt. Und so sind alle Glücklich. Der Andy konnte zum Geburtstag, der Tosche behält sein Schluchtenflitzer und der Sprungmonkey ist wirklich auf dem Hinterrad den Aussichtspunkt hoch - herrlich wie im Märchen.
Gute Nacht Leutz - JohnBoy, Elisabeth und wie sie alle hießen.


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Oktober 2009)

find ich supi das wir drüber gesprochen haben


----------



## ww-ck (17. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> find ich supi das wir drüber gesprochen haben


isch bin halt de Madin, nee.
Privat mit lila Latzhose und viel Jasmintee.


----------



## T-Brex (18. Oktober 2009)

.....born to be alive.....

schaut euch mal das Teil vom glaychen "Künstler" bei youtube an......


----------



## T-Brex (18. Oktober 2009)

Hier nochmal die Info fÃ¼r nÃ¤chsten Samstag: Taunustour   24.Oktober 2009



Der Treffpunkt  ist die DachsenhÃ¤usener Strasse hÃ¶he Friedhof in  Braubach 1300 h.
Organisator ist Uwe, der Taunusbiker von der SIG Koblenz._ [email protected]_



http://maps.google.de/maps?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&hl=de&tab=wl


          "Wir starten auf dem Parkplatz in Braubach wo es sofort Bergan geht um auf den RheinhÃ¶henweg zu gelangen.  
 Nun geht es erst mal ohne groÃen HÃ¶henunterschied am Rheinhang entlang. Bis wir Bergab  
 Zum Dinkholder Bach mit seinem Sauerbrunnen kommen. Eine Analyse von 1565 besagt, dessen Wasser werde âfÃ¼r den tÃ¤glichen Trunk genutzt, um die Nachwirkung gestriger Trunkenheit aufzulÃ¶sen.
 Nachdem wir dann die nÃ¤chste HÃ¶henmeter Bergauf bewÃ¤ltigt haben kommen wir an den besagten Aussichtspunkt wo vor einigen Jahren der Georg seine abgebrochene CarbonsattelstÃ¼tz  dranhÃ¤ngte.
 Nach einigen km kommen wir dann nach Filsen,wo ein wunder, wunder  schÃ¶ner Singeltrail  anfÃ¤ngt der bis Kampbornhofen geht.   Nun haben wir ca.12km und etwa  415 hm bewÃ¤ltigt.
 In Kamp..  gehtâs dann wieder mal Bergan bis zu einem  herrlichen Aussichtspunkt wo man eigentlich gar nicht mehr weiterfahren mÃ¶chte.
 Das nÃ¤chste Highlight ist dann der Ausblick auf die Feindlichen BrÃ¼der, anschlieÃend  gehtâs in Serpentinen  Bergab zur einer Holztreppe mit 82 Stufen.
 So wieder Bergauf bis wir auf ein groÃflÃ¤chig umzÃ¤untes  Gebiet  treffen dort weiden englische Expmoorponys und sÃ¼dafrikanische Burenziegen.
 Die UmzÃ¤unung hat einen Nachteil  das man das Fahrrad Ã¼ber das Drehtor  heben muss.
 Nun sind wir in Lykershausen   wo wir dann auf einem gut ausgebauten Waldweg Richtung  
 Dachsenhausen fahren  und dann zurÃ¼ck nach Braubach ,
 Die Strecke ist komplett fahrbar bis auf die Treppe
 Ich fahre die Strecke am Donnerstag  den 8.10 noch mal ab und werde dann auch noch mal was zu denâ kmâ und derâ HÃ¶henangabeâ bekanntgeben.  
 Wer Lust hat schon mal mitzufahren bitte bei mir melden."


mailto:      _ [email protected]_


----------



## T-Brex (18. Oktober 2009)

...Müsli...du hast post...


----------



## flyfisher (18. Oktober 2009)

Moin Leute,

Eure Kommunikation ist immer wieder erfrischend...
Werde in absehbarer Zayt immer noch nicht dabay sayn, Euch aber eine Gemse Fraytag Abend während des Stadtflitzens vor der dritten Knaype in Nagoya nicht vorenthalten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Oktober 2009)

hayho flayfisher,
schön von dir etwas zu lesen.
Noch schöner wäre es wenn du dich nochmals blicken lassen würdest tun.
Die hacken nämlich alle auf mir herum.
Bist du unter die Asphalt Lutscher Fraktion geraten?Oder was haste da für Pneus auf dayner Karre in Nagasaki oder wie das Kaff hayßt?


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Oktober 2009)

oder bist du jetzt unter die Fahrradkurriere gegangen.Dann mußt du an dem sehr schmalen Lenker noch die Hörner demontieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (18. Oktober 2009)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Eure Kommunikation ist immer wieder erfrischend...
> Werde in absehbarer Zayt immer noch nicht dabay sayn, Euch aber eine Gemse Fraytag Abend während des Stadtflitzens vor der dritten Knaype in Nagoya nicht vorenthalten.
> ...



*cooles Foto*....ist jetzt auch ein "geheimes Foto"
Gibt es nicht so einen Gemsen Wettbewerb mit Fotos im Gemsentrikot am Ende der Welt?


----------



## T-Brex (18. Oktober 2009)

...na da hat der Flyfisher den ersten Platz sicher...kayner kommt soviel rum wie er....


----------



## flyfisher (18. Oktober 2009)

Tja, was soll ich tun, wenn ich dauernd am Wochenende wech sayn muss?

Und so habe ich aus der "Not" und Tatsache, dass ich mir vor Jahren aygentlich just für diesen Zweck das Dahon zugelegt habe, ayne Tugend gemacht -  
und nehme das Ding nun mit (etwas zerlegt passt es in einen regulären großen Hartschalenkoffer!), damit ich wenigstens irgendwo irgendwie in die Pedale trete und nicht komplett aynroste.
Hatte es diesen Sommer oft in USA mit (wollte aygentlich schon ein Foto mit Surfboard, Klapprad und Driggo machen/posten) und nun auch mal nach Japan (http://pedalpapa.blogspot.com/).
Zum Glück gibt es weltweit Internet-kompetente Fahrradfreaks (wie uns/Euch!), mit denen man kurzfristig in Kontakt treten und lustige Sachen erleben kann.

- SÄndy: Der Lenker ist schon abgesägt, nur nicht auf "Hand-Brayte" und ohne die Bullhorns gehts nicht. Ausserdem müsste es ein Ayngang Fixie ohne Bremse sayn - ich ways - doch bin ich nur ayn Kutscher und kein Kurier.


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. Oktober 2009)

flyfisher schrieb:


> -Warum ist das Bild aber nun "geheim" und wie kann ich es in voller Größe anzeigen lassen?...



ist jetzt bei Dir beim Gemsen Steckbrief auf der BrexbachGemsen Homepage als "geheimes Foto" verlinkt. Ein Klick darauf und es sollte groß werden.....
Geheim damit's spannend bleibt !


----------



## flyfisher (18. Oktober 2009)

Von wegen "Internet-kompetent"... 
Danke


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. Oktober 2009)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich tun, wenn ich dauernd am Wochenende wech sayn muss?
> 
> Hatte es diesen Sommer oft in USA mit (wollte aygentlich schon ein Foto mit Surfboard, Klapprad und Driggo machen/posten) und nun auch mal nach Japan (http://pedalpapa.blogspot.com/).
> Zum Glück gibt es weltweit Internet-kompetente Fahrradfreaks (wie uns/Euch!), mit denen man kurzfristig in Kontakt treten und lustige Sachen erleben kann.



Habe grad die o.g. Seite besucht....
Ist "SIe CHAN" auch ein Fahrradfreak...? Ist sie das japanische 
BURGFRÄULAYN?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (18. Oktober 2009)

Ein "Freak" schaynt sie jedenfalls an dem Abend gewesen zu sayn...

Ich war ja layder aynen Tag zu früh für die Halloween Veranstaltung, bin aber auf ayn paar andere schräge Leute (im Kontext: "Japan") gestoßen - wobay die mich mit maynem Klapprad allem Anschayn nach ähnlich empfunden haben.
Der Spezi war jedenfalls gut/positiv bekannt und kayn Wirt hat sich an maynem (kurze Hose, Helm, "diebstahlsicher-entfernte-Endlossattelstütze-mit-Sattel" in der Hand, Klickies, Brexbachdriggo)/unserem Radlaufzug an aynem Fraytagabend gestört.


----------



## flyfisher (18. Oktober 2009)

Und falls hier noch ayn paar andere sind, die gerne auch auswärtige Blogs lesen, kann ich nur wärmstens:

http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/

empfehlen.


----------



## T-Brex (18. Oktober 2009)

An alle Trikotbesteller:

Die Bestellung ist soeben raus !!...jetzt noch die Daumen drücken...und in ca. 4 Wochen sind wir neu ayngeklaydet.....


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> An alle Trikotbesteller:
> 
> Die Bestellung ist soeben raus !!...jetzt noch die Daumen drücken...und in ca. 4 Wochen sind wir neu ayngeklaydet.....



Ich freue mich ja schon echt drauf.....
jipppppyyyyy


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi Müslibrenner,

Du wolltest doch letztens bei einer BikeTour das berühmte  Engerser "Wrackteil" aus dem 2.WK im Baum am Rhein zeigen.... er war nicht mehr da...hier die Antwort warum...


----------



## paddiee (21. Oktober 2009)

Hey ho, wann und wo ist heute abfahrt?


----------



## T-Brex (21. Oktober 2009)

1700h Am Schloß Sayn !!!!bis gleich...bring das Werkzeug mit


----------



## T-Brex (21. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Herbst-Fayerabend-Tour

Mit sechs Mann dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen.....25 km und 450 hm.
zum Schluß haben wir doch noch unsere Beleuchtung brauchen können.

Ein "neuer Sportsfreund" der *WILLY* aus Bendorf hat sich heute erstmals dazugesellt, und ist jederzeit erneut willkommenauch Samstags  

Nächste Tour am Samstag 24.Okt. ab Braubach Parkplatz Friedhof....

und nächsten Mittwoch wieder ab 1700 h Schloß Sayn.....


----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2009)

Bitte mal um Rückmeldung wer am Samstag die Taunustour der SIG ab Braubach *mitfährt*.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabay!


----------



## Dicke Wade (22. Oktober 2009)

ja genau. uwe hat sich aus dem urlaub gemeldet. so ne ca angabe wäre nicht schlecht.
Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (23. Oktober 2009)

Moin Gemsen,
habs mal auf der Planung. Rad steht noch im Auto vom Winterurlaub. Bietet sich also geradezu an mal nach Braubach zu kommen. Muss aber morgends erst mal nach Kölle, deshalb mit einem großen ?

Grüße aus Rengsdorf

Klaus


----------



## ww-ck (23. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## taunus biker (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi

Zurück aus dem Urlaub und  leider schon vorbei.

Hier noch mal den Treffpunkt am Samstag 24.10   13.00 h
Dachsenhäusenerstrasse L 335 in Braubach.
Höhe Friedhof ist auf der rechte Seite ein Parkplatz.


http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...68188,7.663962&spn=0.003895,0.011362&t=h&z=17

Also recht zahlreich erscheinen ihr werdet es (nicht) bereuen 
Hoffe es gibt keinen Regen und vor allem kein Nebel (Der schönen Aussicht wegen).

Bis morgen 
Uwe


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Bitte mal um Rückmeldung wer am Samstag die Taunustour der SIG ab Braubach *mitfährt*.




Hallo,

bin morgen auch dabei

Gruss


----------



## !Ghostrider! (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi Ho 
ich werd moin auch dabay sayn.


----------



## taunus biker (23. Oktober 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Uwe, was denkst du, wie lange wir unterwäx sind?



Der frühe Vogel kann mich auch mal.

Spätestens 17.00 Uhr sind wir zurück, sollte es bei der Tour zu spät werden ( weil irgendwelche nicht mehr können  ), können wir jederzeit einen kürzeren Rückweg wählen.


Supii, dass sich doch noch Teilnehmer melden.

Uwe


----------



## T-Brex (23. Oktober 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> OK! Dann reise ich mit dem Rad an. Wenns nicht schifft!
> Sonst noch jemand dabbay.
> Tosche, Andre, SAndy???
> 
> Treffpunkt dann 12.00 Uhr in Valla am Central Station. Im Fred melden, sonst sta(rte ich)allone!




*Neee, ich komme mit dem Heizöl-Ferrari in die Dachsenhausener Str*.


----------



## ww-ck (23. Oktober 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> OK! Dann reise ich mit dem Rad an. Wenns nicht schifft!
> Sonst noch jemand dabbay.
> Tosche, Andre, SAndy???
> 
> Treffpunkt dann 12.00 Uhr in Valla am Central Station. Im Fred melden, sonst sta(rte ich)allone!


Wären wir vorm dunkelwerden wieder in Valla zurück? Habe nämlich keine Lampe.
Gruß Christian


----------



## T-Brex (23. Oktober 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Sieh du mal zu, dass die Driggos an Land kommen; noch 3 wochen und 2 Tage!




welche Driggos............?????.......Urlaub ist schon gebucht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (23. Oktober 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ca 45-50 min! 16 km, flach!
> Ich nehm mal Licht mit!
> 
> Fahren aber überwiegen am Rhein entlang. Muss selber um 19:20  frisch gestriegelt in Andernach sayn.
> ...


Werde dich Morgen von Vallenda aus begleiten. Allerdings ohne Licht. Wo genau treffen wir uns?

@T-Brex- hoffe du hast eine never come back airlines gebucht. Irgendwie ist mir die Kontoverbindung schon recht komisch vorgekommen


----------



## T-Brex (23. Oktober 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> @T-Brex- hoffe du hast eine never come back airlines gebucht. Irgendwie ist mir die Kontoverbindung schon recht komisch vorgekommen




[


----------



## ww-ck (23. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> [


Wir haben Morgen viel Zeit, eine lange Strecke und tiefe Abhänge.

@Müsli - komme mit dem Auto bis zum Hauptbahnhof. Silberner Transporter. Oder aber wir treffen uns am Freibad.


----------



## T-Brex (23. Oktober 2009)

Der Flyfisher hat gesagt, ich kann soviele Räder mitnehmen, wie in seine Kiste raynpassen....


----------



## ww-ck (23. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Der Flyfisher hat gesagt, ich kann soviele Räder mitnehmen, wie in seine Kiste raynpassen....


wat wech is is wech .


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Oktober 2009)

Hay Leutz,
lader klappt es morgen nicht mit mir an der Lahn.
Ich bin übermorgen bay der Abschlußfahrt zur Wiehltalsperre gefordert.
Und das raycht (über 100km)mir z.Zt. an radfahren auch fürs WE.
Schade, eigentlich wollte ich schon mal sehen wo Uwe sayn Revier rockt.
Und vorallem nach der Schwärmerei der letzten Lahntour .Da war ich übrigens auch nicht dabbay.

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß!
Ab November wird wieder trainiert für 2010

@ ww-ck
Wenn ich richtig informiert bin dann ist an der WW-Stayg Tour mit viel Wandererbetrieb zu rechnen.Da soll die Abschluß Wanderung des WW-Vereins von Unnau/Korb bis Nistertal sayn.
Macht das was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (23. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @ ww-ck
> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin dann ist an der WW-Stayg Tour mit viel Wandererbetrieb zu rechnen.Da soll die Abschluß Wanderung des WW-Vereins von Unnau/Korb bis Nistertal sayn.
> Macht das was???



Wenn die als Gruppe auftreten sollte es kein Problem sein. Wenn viele einzelne Wanderer unterwegs sind, ist es problematischer. Weißt du was genaueres?
Kommen von der Mertens-Combo  auch welche zur Tour?


----------



## Focusine (23. Oktober 2009)

@Christian: 
Auf welcher Seite finde ich nochmal die Strecke für Deine Ww-Tour. Will sie Heiko schicken, der fährt wahrscheinlich auch mit..

Gruß
Jutta


----------



## T-Brex (23. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Brauche da noch einen verwertbaren Startpunkt fürs Navi.





1300 h am Waldspielplatz-Parkplatz Steinen, am Dreifelder Weiher, Steinen Richtung Dreifelden, genau an dem Abzweig, wo es links zur Seeburg geht...nicht zu verfehlen....

http://maps.google.de/maps?sourceid...=steinen westerwald&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## Jaymano75 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich wünsche Euch morgen eine schöne Tour und vorallem kein Regen!

Macht ein paar schöne Bilder für die Homepage !

Bike On
JAYmano


----------



## ww-ck (23. Oktober 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> @Christian:
> Auf welcher Seite finde ich nochmal die Strecke für Deine Ww-Tour. Will sie Heiko schicken, der fährt wahrscheinlich auch mit..
> 
> Gruß
> Jutta



Hallo Jutta,

Bild findest du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255683&page=240
#5991.

Oder aber du gibst mir deine Mailadresse, dann maile ich dir das Bild.
Heiko ist natürlich gerne willkommen.

@alle - werde die genaue Adresse für die Abfahrt (bei uns und in Steinen in den nächsten Tagen hier Posten. Keine Angst alles ist leicht zu finden. Wenn nichts geht nach Christian, Deutschland, oder nach dem langhaarischen Bomenleger aus Marienrachdorf fragen, kennt jeder. 

c.u. tomorrow und guts nächtle


----------



## T-Brex (23. Oktober 2009)

bis morgen im Taunus !...GN8 John-Boy.....


----------



## taunus biker (23. Oktober 2009)

WW-Tour
Bei der gegend
da gibts bei mir keine guten Erinnerungen 


Wehrpflicht in Obersyn und Reserve in Wölferlingen



Uwe


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Oktober 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Wenn die als Gruppe auftreten sollte es kein Problem sein. Wenn viele einzelne Wanderer unterwegs sind, ist es problematischer. Weißt du was genaueres?
> Kommen von der Mertens-Combo  auch welche zur Tour?



@müslitom
ärschta



Habe da was im WW Tv gesehen.
Und aus der Kuschelgruppe hat sich kayner gemeldet.Von mir weiß auch noch niemand was.Abba wir sind das Stück WWStayg schon letztes Jahr gefahren.


----------



## ww-ck (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Viktor,
Treffpunkt Bahnhof oder Freibad?
Gruß Christian


----------



## T-Brex (24. Oktober 2009)

...ich denke Bahnhof....fürs Schwimmbad ist es schon etwas zu kühl..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (24. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...ich denke Bahnhof....fürs Schwimmbad ist es schon etwas zu kühl..



Du Weichei


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. Oktober 2009)

taunus biker schrieb:


> WW-Tour
> Bei der gegend
> da gibts bei mir keine guten Erinnerungen
> 
> ...


 
@Uwe
Lage nich so schlimm wie in Blackborncity im November. Wird ne schöne Runde.

@all
Kann heute layder nich mit. Bin als Rayselaytung für Frau, Kinder und Besuch gebucht worden. Der Nebel ist ja hier berayts weg. Ich hoffe für euch auch im Lahntal. Von den "Fayndlichen Brüder" zumindest sieht man dann nur oben die Spitzen.

Schöne Tour Jungs... und denkt dran... immer schön rechts fahren

Gruß aus WW
Olli


----------



## ww-ck (24. Oktober 2009)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Schöne Tour Jungs... und denkt dran... immer schön rechts fahren
> 
> Gruß aus WW
> Olli


Olli, das heißt Kette rechts.


----------



## BurgFräulein (24. Oktober 2009)

Was......????............ins Hotel...............?????


----------



## T-Brex (24. Oktober 2009)

Ist der Wilde Willi aus Bendorf vom letzten Mittwoch heute auch am Start???


----------



## Slaughtergirl (24. Oktober 2009)

DA wünsch ich euch vieeel Spaß.


----------



## T-Brex (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich schließe mich dem Hanghahn an:

Super Strecke, super Tour. Nach den ersten *25 km* kam die Verpflegung gerade recht....da hatten wir die *1000 hm* schon weg !!!!! *Hammer !!!!!!*

Also Uwe und Catering Ladies, das schrayt nach Wiederholung, im nächsten Jahr. Dank Euch wird die aynzige Taunus-Tour des Jahres immer zu aynem echten Highlight ....und den Herren Uwe und Berry heute Abend viel Spaß auf der Kirmes in Kusemuckel....ääähh....Nastitten....tätten....


Ich hoffe unsere "Radanrayser" sind alle wieder gesund zuhause angekommen !

Nächste Tour:  Mittwoch 1700 h Beleuchtungsfahrt zum Fayerabend

und nächsten Samstag noch ein Highlight:    *WW-Stayg*.....näheres schraybt uns noch der WW-CK....unser WW-Führer....

ich freue mich schon drauf....durch die Highländs zu cruisen....Basaltpark Bad Marienberg....Westerwälder Seeenplatte....Nistertal.....das ist Musik in maynen Ohren....


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Gemsen und Sigler,

sorry, dass ich mich so spät melde , war noch laufen (zum schwimmen war das Wasser im Rhein zu kalt)

War eine super Tour heute.Danke an Taunus Biker , Catering und  natürlich die Mitfahrer.Seid Ihr Alle gut nach Hause angekommen?

Heute Abend ist Extrem Couching angesagt und morgen kurve ich wieder im KO-Wald.

Bis nächste Woche in Marienrachdorfund schönen Abend noch


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. Oktober 2009)

H&S hat eine Vaude Winterhose als Tagesartikel.
Schön hoch geschnitten
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15467/vaude-elite-storm-pants-mit-sitzpolster.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (24. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch gut zurück in den Highlands angekommen und habe mich erst mal gestärkt. Ohne das Super-Catering unterwegs mit dem legger Kuchen wäre die Rückfahrt ziemlich heftig geworden. Mädels ihr habt euch euren Sekt heute Abend verdient. Lasst euch mal von den Männern ordentlich verwöhnen.
Strecke war klasse. Habe in den Alpen auch nicht mehr geschoben. War klasse. Einige Ecken würde ich gerne noch mal zum Techniktraining abfahren. Klasse.
Jetzt gehts erstmal duschen und dann eine schöne Hefekaltschale. Ich befürchte allerdings, dass die bis zum Hals schon verdunstet ist. Muss halt noch eine zweite her.


----------



## T-Brex (24. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Andreas S. (24. Oktober 2009)

so wie ich das sehe liegt tosche auf intensiv

wo sind denn die restlichen Foddos?Ich will auch mal sehen was ich verpasst habe.Hier hats heut nachmittag geregnet.Deshal hatte ich Stubendienst.


----------



## T-Brex (24. Oktober 2009)

....jaaaa er lebt noch ....er lebt noch......

da hätte der SÄndy heute schön schnell Höhenmeter machen können.....

@Tom......neee ich war nicht im moblilen Nagelstudio ohne Pedicüre und ohne Manicüre.....ich bin direkt nach Hause gefahren...................und ansonsten fahre ich  das wieder mit maynem Fully.....!!....gönn dir noch ayn Gänyon....da waysst de wast de hast....

@SÄndy.....ich war heute im Mittelfeld...nicht in der Abrayßergruppe....!!!


----------



## ww-ck (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leutz,
anbei die Tour als KMZ-Datei. Lässt sich über Google-Earth anschauen.
Eckdaten der Tour ca. 80 km und 1250 Hm.
Die Bilder muss ich noch verkleinern und werde sie dann Tom mailen.

@Sandy - war Heute von Schluchtenflitzer umgeben. Hast mir zur Unterstützung gefehlt.


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Oktober 2009)

Da kann abba was nicht stimmen.
tosche meint schon nach 25km 1000hm erklommen zu haben.
Wollt ihr mir jetzt wayß machen das die restelichen 55km nahezu bergab waren?
Wer ist hier der Lüga?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (24. Oktober 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> @Sandy - war Heute von Schluchtenflitzer umgeben. Hast mir zur Unterstützung gefehlt.



1 Rotwild schafft mindestens 7 Schluchtenträgga


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Oktober 2009)

Nu blayb mal ruhig.
Tosche kriegt bald auch ayns und dann machen wir ne Sammelbestellung
Außerdem würde der Schriftzug gut aufs Driggo passen


----------



## ww-ck (24. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Da kann abba was nicht stimmen.
> tosche meint schon nach 25km 1000hm erklommen zu haben.
> Wollt ihr mir jetzt wayß machen das die restelichen 55km nahezu bergab waren?
> Wer ist hier der Lüga?


Die Strecke Valla - Braubach und zurück sind alleine 40 km, bringen aber nur 85 hm. Die ersten 25 km der Tour waren schon recht krass.


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Oktober 2009)

dann war das ja GA1


----------



## ww-ck (24. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> dann war das ja GA1


Regenerationspuls Andy. GA 1 sind wir nur bei den Anstiegen gefahren.


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Oktober 2009)

heut kannste ne Stunde länger Lakritze schlürfen.:kotz:


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Oktober 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Regenerationspuls Andy. GA 1 sind wir nur bei den Anstiegen gefahren.



 Ga1 im aneroben Bereich?


----------



## T-Brex (24. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Glaych is mayn Pernod leer dann muss ich aba hayha machen.



:kotzernod.............das trinkt in Frongraych *kayne Sau !!!
*
Was da geht ist Riccard oder Pastis !!!!


----------



## ww-ck (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich wünsch euch ein gutes Nächtl und schlaft gut. Ich werde es in jedem Fall.
Andy und seiner Kuscheltruppe wünsche ich für Morgen eine schöne Tour.


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> OK ok steht Pastis drauf kann das Etti schon net mehr lesen.
> Glaych bin ich blind.
> Dreckszeug



dann wayßt du jetzt auch in welchem Zustand der tosche immer zur Schluchtenschmiede fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (24. Oktober 2009)

deswegen meine ich das wir das dem tosche nicht allzu übel nehmen sollten.Oder?
Er kann ja eigentlich gar nix dafür das er so geraten ist.Armer Kerl


----------



## T-Brex (24. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> deswegen meine ich das wir das dem tosche nicht allzu übel nehmen sollten.Oder?
> Er kann ja eigentlich gar nix dafür das er so geraten ist.Armer Kerl




........................Au weia.......


----------



## T-Brex (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mal beim WinterPokal einen WW-BBG Thread angelegt...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=428649

Außerdem bin ich dem Team1 BrexbachGemsen Sayn beigetreten.

Ich denke wir sollten aufgrund der großen Anzahl an Bikern eine 2. und 3. Mannschaft anlegen....oder??


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ich habe mal beim WinterPokal einen WW-BBG Thread angelegt...
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=428649
> ...



Habe mich gerade als Mitglied eingetragen.
Jetzt heisst es Punkte sammeln


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Oktober 2009)

jo may,do bin i scho widda ärschtaihr Schnarchnasen


----------



## ww-ck (25. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey Müsli muss ich die üblen Bilder von mir verwenden?
> 
> Man bin ich fett .


Hallo Tom, ich brauch noch deine Mailadresse für die Bilder.
Gruß Christian


----------



## ww-ck (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Tom,

du müsstes zwei Mails mit 11 Bildern haben.
Gruß Christian


----------



## T-Brex (25. Oktober 2009)

...vor langer langer Zayt  hab ich mal in der "Schmuddelecke" der Videothek aynen Liebesfilm gesehen...."French Satisfaction"......der war sogar noch richtig witzig nebenbay...


----------



## ww-ck (25. Oktober 2009)

Super Film, klasse.
Die Trails kommen supi rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Tätä
> 
> YouTube - Taunustour 25 Oktober 09




Hi,

wie immer ein schöner Clip! Ist auf der Gemsen HP verlinkt!


----------



## taunus biker (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi

Hoffe ihr habt euch alle von der gestrigen Tour erhohlt.

Bedanke mich noch bei allen die dabei waren 

und für die lobesreden der Tour und die Verpflegung der Frauen.

Uwe


----------



## T-Brex (25. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Baba so alte Ribuklassiker gibts bay euch noch?




..ich sehe du bist vom Fach !!!...warst wohl auch so ayn Videot aus der Schmuddelecke.......Ribuklassiker....ich geh gabudd....


----------



## T-Brex (25. Oktober 2009)

....????....


----------



## T-Brex (25. Oktober 2009)

..jaja....die HardCOREKnaben....


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Oktober 2009)

wie deid ihr denn drauf?
Hättet euch heut lieber das Rad geschnappt,dann müsst ihr euch um andere Sachen keine Gedanken mehr machen.
Und nun zum Film:
Eine Film ohne mich ist höchstens mittelmäßig.
Dafür gefällt mir die Musik überhaupt net.

Abba die Strecke scheint ja gut zu sain.

Übrigens wurde heute bei unserer Kuschlgruppe (heute 105km;1100hm;4:02std)sehr von der Mettbrötchentour und vom Rww Rengsdorf geschwärmt.Ich wurde schon nach einer Wiederholung angefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (25. Oktober 2009)

.....da freue ich mich schon auf das nächste Frühjahr....

Mit CF-Rafi haben wir einen Ortskundigen im Koblenzer Stadtwald (*Hunsrück*).
Uwe und Alutzo werden uns die ayn oder andere Wiedtour garantieren.
Taunusbiker Uwe macht die alljährliche *Taunus*tour.
Der Hangschieber wird uns sicher durch die *Eifel* führen, um den Ring, durch die Nette und das Brohltal und Elztal begleiten. Den  Laacher See nehmen wir dann hier und da immer mal wieder mit.
Und den Rest vom *Westerwald* pflügen wir wieder von links nach rechts...und umgekehrt........und das Alles dann in den neuen Gemsenklamotten....


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

da hat der Frensis Fort Kopola wieder eine gute Arbeit geleistet
Nettes Filmchen
Und die Musik finde ich auch gut.Besser als so ein Techno-Shit

Habe heute bei 20°C(natürlich Höchsttemperatur) eine kleine Runde gedreht.Immerhin 850 Hm auf 40 km verteilt in 2,5 Stunden.


----------



## Jaymano75 (25. Oktober 2009)

und bitte auch noch mal eine Rookies Tour


----------



## ww-ck (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

anbei ein paar Information für die WW-Tour nächste Woche. Los gehts entweder um 12.00 Uhr in Marienrachdorf, am besten Treffen wir uns in der Kichrstraße 6 bei mir. Fahrzeuge können im Umkreis geparkt werden.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Kirchstra%C3%9Fe,+56242+Marienrachdorf&sll=50.57308,7.808335&sspn=0.038702,0.077162&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Kirchstra%C3%9Fe,+56242+Marienrachdorf,+Westerwaldkreis,+Rheinland-Pfalz&z=16


Nach Marienrachdorf kommt ihr von Bendorf aus über die B 413. Ca. 4 - 5 km hinter Dierdorf geht es rechts ab nach Marienrachdorf. In Marienrachdorf fahrt ihr rechts in die Hauptstraße. Dann die dritte Straße wieder rechts in die Kirchstraße (Straße führt um die Kirche) 

Wir stellen in Steinen meinen Bus ab, damit wir bei Dunkelheit die Leute per Bus nach Marienrachdorf shutteln können.

Ansonsten fahren wir um 13.00 Uhr in Steinen vom Abenteuerspielplatz ab.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...,7.808335&sspn=0.038702,0.077162&ie=UTF8&z=14

In Steinen, von Schenkelberg aus kommend, fahrt ihr nach der Aral-Tankstelle die zweite Straße links rein (Lindenstraße). Nach ca. 1,5 bis 2 km ist auf der rechten Seite der Abenteuerspielplatz im Wald. Hier könnt ihr rechts und links der Straße auf den Parkplätzen parken. Punkt B.

Nach Steinen kommt ihr von Bendorf aus auch über die B 413. Fahrt allerdings ein paar Kilometer weiter und biegt dann rechts nach Schenkelberg ab. Ihr haltet euch immer Richtung Schenkelberg und fahrt durch Schenkelberg durch. Nach ca. 2 km kommt ihr an eine Kreuzung (B 8). Hier fahrt ihr rechts. Dann kommt ihr automatisch nach Steinen.

Solltet ihr mehr Infos wünschen (Anfahrt oder Strecke) bitte kurz melden. Ansonsten können Olli und ich euch ein schöne Tour versprechen. Die Höhenmeter werden über die ganze Strecke verteilt.

Gruß Olli und Chrisitian


----------



## ww-ck (25. Oktober 2009)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> und bitte auch noch mal eine Rookies Tour


gerockt wird nächste Woche bei der WW-Tour, also dabei sein.
Gruß Christian


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. Oktober 2009)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> und bitte auch noch mal eine Rookies Tour



Hallo Jaymano,

wenn Du "fremd gehen" willst, kann ich Dir eine exklusive Rookie Tour in Koblenz anbieten.Fahre auch in der Woche und am Sonntag.
Der Samstag ist selbstverständlich für Sayn reserviert


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. Oktober 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> gerockt wird nächste Woche bei der WW-Tour, also dabei sein.
> Gruß Christian



Hallo Christian,

komme nächste Woche nach Marienrachdorf.Je länger,desto besser


----------



## Jaymano75 (25. Oktober 2009)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo Jaymano,
> 
> wenn Du "fremd gehen" willst, kann ich Dir eine exklusive Rookie Tour in Koblenz anbieten.Fahre auch in der Woche und am Sonntag.
> Der Samstag ist selbstverständlich für Sayn reserviert



das ist nett von Dir...komme gerne mal darauf zurück..fahre oft Sonntags.
Aber Dir ist schon klar, dass wir dann keine TransAlp da fahren 
Ehr eine K.O.-Tour  DU bist ja Fit wie ein Turnschuh!


----------



## Jaymano75 (25. Oktober 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> gerockt wird nächste Woche bei der WW-Tour, also dabei sein.
> Gruß Christian



Danke für die Aufforderung....aber ich bin ja noch ein BREXBACH GEMSE LIGHT.....

ab 2010 wird gerockt!!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. Oktober 2009)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> das ist nett von Dir...komme gerne mal darauf zurück..fahre oft Sonntags.
> Aber Dir ist schon klar, dass wir dann keine TransAlp da fahren
> Ehr eine K.O.-Tour  DU bist ja Fit wie ein Turnschuh!




Mach Dir keine GedankenEinfach vorbeikommen und Wünsche äußern.
Der Rest ist Nebensache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (25. Oktober 2009)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Mach Dir keine GedankenEinfach vorbeikommen und Wünsche äußern.
> Der Rest ist Nebensache



Ich war bereits heute schon mit dem Bike in Deinem Revier....allerdings habe ich (k)einen Berg gesehen  War aber ne schöne Sonntagstour ;auchmal fernab des Waldes! Die Festung jetzt mal nicht mit gezählt.







@tosche : Schade, dass die Gemsen Kleidung noch nicht da ist...hätte ja gerne mal ein Bild am Eck mit *BG-Logo* geschossen!


----------



## T-Brex (25. Oktober 2009)

...ja schon....aber den hat der SÄndy im Alleingang 24 h lang umgepflügt....


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @T-Brex Nürburgring den haben wir dieses Jahr ja ganz vergessen.



Ich nicht


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wie?
> War es denn sooo schlimm?
> Nahtoderfahrung?
> Also mir hat das alkfreie Weizen gut geschmeckt war ja auch für umme



in meiner steilen 24h Karriere war dieses Jahr Rad am Ring der Tiefpunkt.
Deshalb wird er auch 2010 nicht gefahren.


----------



## taunus biker (25. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> in meiner steilen 24h Karriere war dieses Jahr Rad am Ring der Tiefpunkt.
> Deshalb wird er auch 2010 nicht gefahren.



He wie du willst nicht am Ring Starten?

Vieleicht sind mir mit der SIG da ? 
Hatten die Veranstaltung schon mal im Auge?

Na wie du siehst noch alles ein ? aber man weiß ja nie


----------



## !Ghostrider! (26. Oktober 2009)

So nun kann ich nun auch Night Biken!
War eben auf Zollamt meinen Lampe abhohlen.
Macht bei Tag schon sehr helle.
Werde später mal ne Testfahrt machen wie sich das Ganze im Wald so verhällt. Sonnenuntergang ist heute um 1651 Uhr.
Also wenn jemand lust hat mit zu kommen bin dann so gegen 1700uhr in Sayn!


----------



## !Ghostrider! (26. Oktober 2009)

Also Lt. hersteller 900Lumen STARK
Aber bei forumseigenen Messungen eher 550Lumen!
Soll aber reichen zum MTB Fahren!
Ist ein direkt Import aus Hong Kong von Dealextreme,
und ne Kopie der Deutschen Lupine Tesla.
Nur zu nem Spotpreis! Mal sehn obs Hell wird im Wald.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149


----------



## d_b (26. Oktober 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Also Lt. hersteller 900Lumen STARK
> Aber bei forumseigenen Messungen eher 550Lumen!
> Soll aber reichen zum MTB Fahren!
> Ist ein direkt Import aus Hong Kong von Dealextreme,
> ...



Hallo,
bin mir so eine Lampe selber am bauen, mit der gleichen LED (Seoul P7) wie in der Dealextreme-Lampe. Die Helligkeit ist aber schon enorm. Bei 1A (max sind 2.8A) schon heller als ne normale Fahrradlampe. Für meine warte ich leider noch aufs Gehäuse, wird diese oder nächste Woche gedreht und dann noch elexiert. Poste ich dann mal.

Wenn die Elektronik bei der Dealextreme-Lampe hält und der Akku lange genug durchhält ist das schon ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Gruß,
Dominik


----------



## !Ghostrider! (26. Oktober 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Nicht dass dir dein Fahrrad abbrennt.. Berichte mal,  wenn die was taugt---> Sammelbestellung, was haste an Zoll bezahlt?
> 
> Viel Spaß damit



Zoll direkt nichts da unter 150 Warenwert.
Aber Einfuhrsteuer kommt drauf.
Waren 10,72 also nicht der Rede wert. 
Von daher lohnt die Sammelbestellung nicht da es dann zu Teuer wird und dann Zoll fällig ist.
Ist auch nicht von nöten, da die Chinesen für umme verschicken!
Kann man zwar nicht glauben , ist aber so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (26. Oktober 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Also Lt. hersteller 900Lumen STARK
> Aber bei forumseigenen Messungen eher 550Lumen!
> Soll aber reichen zum MTB Fahren!
> Ist ein direkt Import aus Hong Kong von Dealextreme,
> ...




Hallo Ghostrider,

nicht schlecht die Lampe (vor allem der Preis)
Kann man die auch am Helm befestigen?
Am Lenker hätte man die Probleme mit der Ausleuchtung in den Kurven,oder?


----------



## CF-Rafi (26. Oktober 2009)

Hier noch ein Thread  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400020&page=46

Eigentlich nur Positiv auch beim Regen


----------



## Dicker Bambini (26. Oktober 2009)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufforderung....aber ich bin ja noch ein BREXBACH GEMSE LIGHT.....
> 
> ab 2010 wird gerockt!!!!


 
So Mayn Jung, 
dann wär der Samstag zur WW-Tour für Dich der genau richtige Aynstieg. Wie mayst mach ich sowieso die Nachhut... und das schick schon... Also Sicher Dabay sayn


----------



## Deleted 56720 (26. Oktober 2009)

Nabend,

auf pinkbike.com läuft gerade NWD8  als Stream .. wens interresiert


----------



## Dicker Bambini (26. Oktober 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Zoll direkt nichts da unter 150â¬ Warenwert.
> Aber Einfuhrsteuer kommt drauf.
> Waren 10,72â¬ also nicht der Rede wert.
> Von daher lohnt die Sammelbestellung nicht da es dann zu Teuer wird und dann Zoll fÃ¤llig ist.
> ...


@ghostrider
Un wat macht die Lampe? HELL?

Kommste am Samstag auch mit in die Highlands?


----------



## ww-ck (26. Oktober 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Deshalb werden die Rotwilds nur grau grundiert.
> 
> aber ich mach mich mal schlau....



Hallo Leutz,
die graue Grundierung bei den Rotwilds ist Rostschutzfarbe- früher Mennige, aber grau sieht besser aus. Weil sischer ist sischer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (26. Oktober 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Also Lt. hersteller 900Lumen STARK
> Aber bei forumseigenen Messungen eher 550Lumen!
> Soll aber reichen zum MTB Fahren!
> Ist ein direkt Import aus Hong Kong von Dealextreme,
> ...



Wenn du Samstag kommst und Lust hast, bring die Funzel mal mit. Bin auch noch auf der Suche. Damit mir bei den Trails endlich mal ein Licht aufgeht.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (26. Oktober 2009)

Nabend,
also war heute Nightriden. Die Lampe ist schon der Kracher!
Strecke für die Insider.
Am Kletterwald links hoch, Richtung "Grillplatz Sträßchen," Am Schutzhaus der Walarbeiter Links auf den Wurzeltrail, am Sträßchen durch die Senke,
auf der anderen Seite noch den Rest vom Wurzeltrail runter, dann Links den Waldweg.
Weiter rechts Richtung Parkplatz. Über die Straße am Limes hoch und hinter der Gaststätte Parallel zur A48 neben der Holztreppe runter und unter der A48 durch. Dahinter dann Richtung W.Burg/ Wüstenhof die Straße/ den Weg runter. In W.Burg über den Feldweg am Reiterhof vorbei über die Straße und zum Schuss den Hohlweg runter. Und durch B. Dorf wieder heim.
Das Alles im Dunkel. mit nem 16,5er Schnitt!

Also ist schon schön hell! 
Erschreckt habe ich ein Reh, drei Hasen einen Hund und ne Katze!


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Oktober 2009)




----------



## CF-Rafi (26. Oktober 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Also ist schon schön hell!
> Erschreckt habe ich ein Reh, drei Hasen einen Hund und ne Katze!



Da sollte man vielleicht die Tierschützer alarmieren

Wie ich sehe hat es Spass gemacht.Hast Du direkt über die Website bestellt?


----------



## !Ghostrider! (27. Oktober 2009)

@ Oli 
Ja die Sa. Tour steht aufm Plan.

@ Christian 
Klar bringe die Lampe gern mit.

@ Rafi
Ja direkt bei DX bestellt und per Paypal gezahlt.
Lieferzeit gute vier Wochen.

Einziges Manko der Lampe ich kann nur noch die 100% Stellung schalten.
Mal schaun was da der Fehler ist.


----------



## T-Brex (27. Oktober 2009)

Naaabend die Damen.....

*morgen wieder ab 1700 h Feierabendrunde ab Schloß Sayn.*

Wenn wir wieder 6-7 Mann zusammenbekommen, dann wirds morgen im Wald ganz schön hell.....ich werde mit komplettem "Christbaum" vorfahren........dann gibts was auf die Augen....

Bis morgen......


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend,

ein Haufen Gemsen online , wie ich sehe

Habe mir gestern die gleiche Lampe wie Andre bestellt,
dann bin ich auch ein Tier Erschrecker.

@GhostriderDu hast eine PN


----------



## Focusine (27. Oktober 2009)

Huhuuu,
ich brauch bitte noch mal die Daten für Samstag. Muß gucken, ob wirs schaffen, auch zu kommen. 
Übrigens bin ich ohne Licht im Wald unterwegs. Reicht auch, um die Tierchen zu erschrecken... Hihihi
Jutta


----------



## T-Brex (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jutta:  siehe Nr. 6350 von ww-ck



                          Hallo Leutz,

anbei ein paar Information für die WW-Tour nächste Woche. Los gehts entweder um 12.00 Uhr in Marienrachdorf, am besten Treffen wir uns in der Kichrstraße 6 bei mir. Fahrzeuge können im Umkreis geparkt werden.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sourc...and-Pfalz&z=16


Nach Marienrachdorf kommt ihr von Bendorf aus über die B 413. Ca. 4 - 5 km hinter Dierdorf geht es rechts ab nach Marienrachdorf. In Marienrachdorf fahrt ihr rechts in die Hauptstraße. Dann die dritte Straße wieder rechts in die Kirchstraße (Straße führt um die Kirche) 

Wir stellen in Steinen meinen Bus ab, damit wir bei Dunkelheit die Leute per Bus nach Marienrachdorf shutteln können.

Ansonsten fahren wir um 13.00 Uhr in Steinen vom Abenteuerspielplatz ab.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sourc...2&ie=UTF8&z=14

In Steinen, von Schenkelberg aus kommend, fahrt ihr nach der Aral-Tankstelle die zweite Straße links rein (Lindenstraße). Nach ca. 1,5 bis 2 km ist auf der rechten Seite der Abenteuerspielplatz im Wald. Hier könnt ihr rechts und links der Straße auf den Parkplätzen parken. Punkt B.

Nach Steinen kommt ihr von Bendorf aus auch über die B 413. Fahrt allerdings ein paar Kilometer weiter und biegt dann rechts nach Schenkelberg ab. Ihr haltet euch immer Richtung Schenkelberg und fahrt durch Schenkelberg durch. Nach ca. 2 km kommt ihr an eine Kreuzung (B 8). Hier fahrt ihr rechts. Dann kommt ihr automatisch nach Steinen.

Solltet ihr mehr Infos wünschen (Anfahrt oder Strecke) bitte kurz melden. Ansonsten können Olli und ich euch ein schöne Tour versprechen. Die Höhenmeter werden über die ganze Strecke verteilt.

Gruß Olli und Chrisitian         
                                                                                       __________________
www.Brexbachgemsen.de


----------



## Focusine (27. Oktober 2009)

Hey Tosche,
supie danke für die schöne Nummer  Hatte sie nicht mehr gefunden. Ihr hab ja sooooooo viel gebabbelt.... Männer!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (27. Oktober 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Hey Tosche,
> supie danke für die schöne Nummer





...gern geschehn........abba nix dem Rotwilderer sagen....


----------



## ww-ck (27. Oktober 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Hey Tosche,
> supie danke für die schöne Nummer  Hatte sie nicht mehr gefunden. Ihr hab ja sooooooo viel gebabbelt.... Männer!!!!


Un da sach einer Männer würde sich nur anschweigen. Wir brauchen halt die richtigen Themen.
Wäre schön wenn du/ihr Samstag dabei seid.


----------



## Focusine (27. Oktober 2009)

@Tosche: Werd' nix verraten - dat blaybt unser Gehaymnis 

@ww-ck: ICH will ja gerne - aber dummerweise hat der Schwiegervadda am Samstag b-day und ich muß noch Überzeugungsarbayt laysten ... 

Würd Euch ja auch gern mein neues Winterradl zaygen...


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Schluchtenfahrer,

die 2010 Canyon Bikes sind da:

http://www.canyon.com/


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. Oktober 2009)

Der AM 9.0 und der neue Torque Alpinist sind nicht schlecht und relativ leicht.


----------



## Focusine (27. Oktober 2009)

@Hangi: Nee, nee, ich verrat nix. Ihr bekommt dat Tayl live und in Farbe gezaygt. Ich wäre ja morgen mal runter gekommen, aba da bin ich mit 1 PS unterwegs... 
Also  dann hoffentlich Samstag...


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Oktober 2009)

taunus biker schrieb:


> He wie du willst nicht am Ring Starten?
> 
> Vieleicht sind mir mit der SIG da ?
> Hatten die Veranstaltung schon mal im Auge?
> ...



Da würde ich an eurer Stelle abba die 24h am Herthasee fahren.Ist doch in deiner Nähe.Herthasee bei Holzappel. www.singletrail.net


----------



## Focusine (27. Oktober 2009)

Oooch, armer Tomtom... 
Falls Du oder Ich am Samstag layder nit dabay sayn können, schick ich mal ein Bildchen... Das ist doch was, oda??


----------



## T-Brex (27. Oktober 2009)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo Schluchtenfahrer,
> 
> die 2010 Canyon Bikes sind da:
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/




hab´s schon gesehen....der Newsletter kam heute morgen um 01:45 h !!!
Das rote Grand Canyon 9.0 sieht verdammt gut aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (28. Oktober 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Das Bildchen hab ich gesehen!  Nike!



.....du auch ???......


----------



## Focusine (28. Oktober 2009)

Na, die Nike's sind doch net zum Radeln... 
Aba schon, dat die Euch gefallen haben, hihihi...


----------



## T-Brex (28. Oktober 2009)

....wir haben heute zu viert den Wald erleuchtet....Geil wars  

...der Schicko Klaus hatte 2 Xenon Lupinen dabei....da hätten wir alle unsere Lampen zuhause lassen können...das sind Hammerteile !!!!!...


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi ihr Wäller. Ich werde es am Samstag leider nicht schaffen mit dabei zu sein.
Komme auf der Arbeit nicht pünktlich weg. Wünsch euch viel Spaß. Zeigt den Leut mal die Schönheiten des Westerwaldes


----------



## ww-ck (29. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi ihr Wäller. Ich werde es am Samstag leider nicht schaffen mit dabei zu sein.
> Komme auf der Arbeit nicht pünktlich weg. Wünsch euch viel Spaß. Zeigt den Leut mal die Schönheiten des Westerwaldes


Hallo Ingo, 
schade. Wenn du Lust hast kannst du ja unterwegs einsteigen. Wir können gerne einen Treffpunkt ausmachen.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Dicker Bambini (29. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi ihr Wäller. Ich werde es am Samstag leider nicht schaffen mit dabei zu sein.
> Komme auf der Arbeit nicht pünktlich weg. Wünsch euch viel Spaß. Zeigt den Leut mal die Schönheiten des Westerwaldes


 
MannO IngO...

Seh zu das Du irgendwo als queraynstayger mit kommst !!! Wär doch mal ne geile Sache ...

Gruß 
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

wer ist denn am Samstag bei der WW-Tour dabei?
Gruß Christian


----------



## T-Brex (29. Oktober 2009)

maynerayner natürlich !  1300 h Waldspielplatz Steinen


----------



## Focusine (30. Oktober 2009)

Gudde Morgääähn,

bin am Samstag auch dabay - ay ay ay. Komme direkt zum Waldspielplatz, weil ich dann flott wieder abhauen muß auffen B-Day... 

@TomTom: Kriegst die Bildchen am Samstag, gelle???


----------



## !Ghostrider! (30. Oktober 2009)

Genau die Frage stellt sich mit auch.
Federweg oder Mehr Fedeweg?


----------



## ww-ck (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leutz, 

super Wetter Morgen. Also aufs Bike und durch den Westerwald. Wahrscheinlich letzte Fahrt bei Superwetter - ausnutzen.
Entweder um 12.00 Uhr in Marienrachdorf oder um 13.00 Uhr in Steinen, Parkplatz Abenteuerspielplatz.

@ Müslibrenner und Ghostrider - für die 3 viermeter Drops sind 180 mm schon gut. Nein Hardtail reicht, Fully ist ideal. Nichts wildes.

@ all - ist es ein Problem wenn mein Sohn ein teil der Strecke mitfährt. Von Bad Marienberg aus bis wahrscheinlich Hachenburg. Bis dahin haben Olli und ich euch sowieso platt, ihr seid dann froh wenn wir den Schnitt etwas senken.

Ich bin Morgen unter 0172/6603819 erreichbar. wenn Fragen sind.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Dicker Bambini (30. Oktober 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Genau die Frage stellt sich mit auch.
> Federweg oder Mehr Fedeweg?


 
@Müsli + Ghostrider
Ich als Unbetayligter baym Thema Federweg würde ayndeutig den Federweg bevorzugen... . Dahingehend wird's mich ohne Feder unter'm Hintern wieder ordentlich schüttel'n.

Sind schöne Wurzelecken drin, und auch holprige Wiesenabschnitte. So aygentlich von allem eppes.

Also Pfulli !!!

Gruß Olli


----------



## !Ghostrider! (30. Oktober 2009)

Also die Ausleuchtung ist echt Top!
Wie gesagt, 16,5er Schnitt im Dunkeln ohne Probleme!
Bin den Wuzeltrail zum Grillplatz Stäßchen und den Hohlweg nach Bendorf gefahren. Alles easy!

Einziges Manko ich kann die gedimmte Stufe nicht mehr schalten.
Wo da der Fehler liegt ist unklar.
In den Deutschsprachigen Foren ist der Fehler noch nicht bekannt.
Habe ne Mail an DX geschickt, aber noch keine Rückmeldung bekommen.

Fazit:   Preis-Leistung Top.
Technich nicht ganz ausgereift.
Aber für Bastler ne gut Basis.

Einige Jungs hier aus dem Forum haben aber schon Pläne zur modifizierung umgesetzt. Da die Sereinmäßege Schaltung 100%-50%-Blink-Aus ist. Und 
das ist in der Praxis halt nicht so sinvoll ist. Daher die Änderung 100&-50%10% oä und aus über langen Tastendruck.
Mal schaun ob ich den Fehler bei meiner bestimmen kann.


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Oktober 2009)

da simma dabbay,
mal schaun wo ich hinkomme.Steinen? Marienrachdoof?

Wat gibbet dann unnawääx als Verpfleschung? 

Zieht euch warm an.
Morgen max.9°C abba Sonne satt


----------



## ww-ck (30. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> da simma dabbay,
> mal schaun wo ich hinkomme.Steinen? Marienrachdoof?
> 
> Wat gibbet dann unnawääx als Verpfleschung?
> ...



Als Mitglied der Mertenschen Kuscheltruppe kann dein Startort nur Marienrachdorf sein. Alles andere würde mich enttäuschen. 

Wegen der Verpfleschung schauen wir mal ob wir einen Hasen oder Reh erwischen, soll schön blutig prima schmecken. Hau rein.

Watt isn mit dem Burgfräulein. Bei so viel männlicher Präsenz braucht die Jutta dringend Unterstützung.


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Oktober 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Als Mitglied der Mertenschen Kuscheltruppe kann dein Startort nur Marienrachdorf sein. Alles andere würde mich enttäuschen.



Na guut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurgFräulein (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallöchen

Ich denke ich werde morgen bei der Westerwald Steig Tour dabei sein


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Oktober 2009)

pffffff.....
dann geb ich ne Runde aus.


----------



## Focusine (30. Oktober 2009)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> 
> Ich denke ich werde morgen bei der Westerwald Steig Tour dabei sein




Mensch Burgfräulein. Dat is ja schön, wenn de morjen dabay sayn wirst. Wie Christian schon sagte, wäre es ja mal schön, wenn ich ein bisschen Unterstützung bekommen könnte.... 

Wat is dann mit Sahnestück und den anderen Mädels, die ihr rekrutiert habt??

So, dann mal bis morgen...

Jutta


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Oktober 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Mensch Burgfräulein.
> 
> Jutta



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Burgfräulayn tritt nur zu Hällowien in Erschaynung.
Die anderen Ladies fahren betsimmt nur mit fly oder maik oder twiessel oder wie sie alle heißen oder genannt wurden


----------



## ww-ck (30. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> pffffff.....
> dann geb ich ne Runde aus.


dat taucht. Ich lass den Käfer aus München einfliegen wenn der Andy bezahlt. super gut.


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Oktober 2009)

hamma dann ne Tanke o.ä. morgen unnawäx?


----------



## ww-ck (30. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hamma dann ne Tanke o.ä. morgen unnawäx?


wir kriegen alles in Griff. Haste Birthday oder so?


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Oktober 2009)

mein b-day ist vorbei.
Habe abba gehört das er nochmal kommt.


----------



## ww-ck (30. Oktober 2009)

Geh jetzt ins Bett damit ich Morgen fit bin und mitkomme.
Wünsche guts Nächtle bis Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Första



...5 Minuten zu früh....!!!!!!...überleg mal......


----------



## ww-ck (31. Oktober 2009)

Moin Leutz,

alles klar? In den Highlands scheint schon die Sonne.


----------



## Focusine (31. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> Burgfräulayn tritt nur zu Hällowien in Erschaynung.
> Die anderen Ladies fahren betsimmt nur mit fly oder maik oder twiessel oder wie sie alle heißen oder genannt wurden



Na, hoyt is doch Hällowien. Heute Tour mit Maske???


----------



## ww-ck (31. Oktober 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Na, hoyt is doch Hällowien. Heute Tour mit Maske???


Ich dachte Heute mal ohne Maske
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Oktober 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Na, hoyt is doch Hällowien. Heute Tour mit Maske???



@tosche & müsli 

ihr bayde abba im Partnerlook


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2009)

...wenn das SÄndys Maske ist, dann riecht die nicht nach neuem Auto....eher nach altem Fischkutter.......ich finde es aber mutig, daß der SÄndy hier sayne Sex-Toys präsentiert ! Respekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilkais (31. Oktober 2009)

Hey, bin ganz neue hier im Forum.
War schon letzten Samstag mit auf Tour. War echt spitze! Die die Samstags dabei waren kennen mich unter Willi.
Versuch heute auch mit dabei zu sein. Kanns mir ja nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## wilkais (31. Oktober 2009)

Danke! Mit "hetzen" komm ich klar. Bin evtl. ab Steinen mit dabei.


----------



## ww-ck (31. Oktober 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hetzlich Willkommen! Doppelt! Hier im Forum und heute Mittag.
> 
> Und das hetzlich kommt von "hetzen", nicht war SAndy?
> 
> Aber nicht Sayn, sondern da im Zonenrandgebiet: Maria...dooof, oder so


Du machst dich unbeliebt. Für dich gibts eine extra Strecke.


----------



## ww-ck (31. Oktober 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Alles östlich der A3 ist Baytrittsgebiet!
> 
> Nix für ungut, jetzt wayss ich wenigsten, wo mayn Soli hingeht! Ist ja für einen guten Zweck und die rotleidende Fahrradindustrie.  Wie sich die MiFa so entwickelt hat?! Neue Ufffkläba und .....


Dann bist du also der, der dem Andy und mir die Rotwilds finanzierst. Super, danke. Dann bleibe ich Zonenrandgebiet.


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Oktober 2009)

und die Soli müsste mal dringend erhöht werden
Meine Karren sind schon über 1/2 Jahr alt.


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Oktober 2009)

fahre gleich los.
müsste gegen 12 in M-rachdorf sein .
Bis dann


----------



## ww-ck (31. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> und die Soli müsste mal dringend erhöht werden
> Meine Karren sind schon über 1/2 Jahr alt.


Sehe ich genauso. Nach jeder Tour die Karren putzen nervt. Außerdem Wasserverschwendung. Lieber nach jeder Tour vom Müsli ein neues Rotwild finanziert bekommen


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2009)

...worauf du dich verlassen kannst


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2009)

an alle:



bitte unbedingt bei jedem Urlaub ein Photo im Gemsentrikot machen,

Bilder von der ganzen Welt...die könnten ggf. sehr wertvoll für uns werden....mehr demnächst....


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Oktober 2009)

das war mal ne Tour!!!

soviele Rotwilds auf einem Fleck gibts nur bei Rotwild im Werk!"!!
Eine wahre Invasion!!!
War auch jemand mit nem Canyon heut dabbaay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (31. Oktober 2009)

Mist jetzt war der Superandy erster!
Naja wenigstens hier bist du nicht letzter! 

Wie jetzt Ärschter , oder wie???
Noch kana daham?
War ne super Tour heut Top Verpflegung!
So jetzt mal was essen und dann auf die Gass!


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2009)

Von mir auch ein riesen Lob !!!

Tolle Tour mit Verpflegungsstation "Surprise" Suuuuper ...Vielen Dank auch an die Bambini und WWCK Frauen !!!

Die Tour fahren wir im Frühjahr nochmal....die kommt fest in den Kalender !!

Bin auf den Tousie von WW-CK und Olli gespannt.

Das war eine Prämiere heute....der erste Biker unter 14 Jahre, Jonas die jüngste Gemse in Trikot, war heute am Start !!!...und hat sich mit saynen 10 Jahren sehr sehr tapfer geschlagen....und die Gesellschaft von Jutta in ihren Nike-Schuhen ist auch sehr sehr angenehm...


----------



## ww-ck (31. Oktober 2009)

Mit 15 Jungs und einer Frau den WW-Steig gerockt. Klasse. Hat Spass gemacht. Obwohl es zum Schluß dann doch sehr dunkel wurde. War wahrscheinlich für dieses Jahr die letzte längere Tour.

Tour von Steinen, über den WW-Steig - Alpenroder Hütte, Stöffelpark nach Bad Marienberg. Dort einen kleinen Aufstieg am Basaltpark und dann zur verdienten Pause am Wildpark. Weiter über den WW-Steig und Philosophenweg nach Hachenburg. Von dort wieder zurück zum Dreifelder Weiher. ca. 50 km und ca. 900 HM.

Wir können die Tour nächstes Jahr gerne noch mal fahren. Kein Problem. Allerdings sollte es dann Abends etwas länger hell sein.


----------



## carboni1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja, auch von meiner Seite aus, war ne Klasse Tour heute! Mit so einer guten Verpflegung habe ich nicht gerechnet..........war aber SEHR LECKER vor allem der Kuchen LOB an die Frauen im WW! Das es auch Kaffee gab, obwohl mich fast keiner kannte und weiß das ich eine Kaffeetrinker bin. Jetzt genug alles Super. Ich hoffe das ich heute die Biketramps würdig vertreten habe.


----------



## el martn (31. Oktober 2009)

So, bin etz auch online!
War Spitze, nur a bissl dunkl am End. 
Gruß
martn (nicht markus!!)


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> *Hier ein aktuelles Foto vom Müslibrenner aus dem Tauris geschoßen heute 20:10 h :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich glaube der Müsli läßt gerade im Tauris bei der Halloween-Masken-Party richtig böse die Sau raus....


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2009)

Mit der Schnüffeltüte kann der nen 1/2 Meter tief tauchen....und "schnorcheln"....im FKK-Becken....


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin schon auch daheim.Kohlenhydratenspeicher  ist aufgefüllt.
Kann mich den vielen Lobs nur anschließen.
War eine schöne geografische Reise durch den Westerwald.
Es hat wieder Spaß gemacht.Bin auf jedem Fall im Frühjahr dabei.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (31. Oktober 2009)

Sooooo... ich jetzt auch

Frisch geduscht, vor'n Kaminofen gelegt (mit Wolldecke), aufgewärmt, frisch gestärkt (es gab nur noch Suppe, den Rest gab's während der Tour), und ne Kaltschale hinter mich gebracht

JETZ IS MIR WIEDER GUT !!!!

Aber auch an alle Mitfahrer ayn Lob Bei so ner Gruppe keine "großen" Abrisse, mayst schön zusammen. Das macht doch SPASS !

Und herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Bezwinger des schrecklichen Teilstückes was nicht jeder fahren kann  (hintern Wildpark)

Denke die Tour war sowayt i.O.

@Focusine
mit Dir fahr ich gern öffter hinterher

@SÄndy
Da hatteste glänzende Augen was, mit den vielen Bike's aus eine Manufaktur !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> das war mal ne Tour!!!
> 
> soviele Rotwilds auf einem Fleck gibts nur bei Rotwild im Werk!"!!
> Eine wahre Invasion!!!
> War auch jemand mit nem Canyon heut dabbaay?


 
Das war Schwarzwild auf der Weide und kein Rotwild!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (31. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Na dann vieelll Spaß euch allen!
> 
> Drehe heute Nachmittag dann hier eine einsame Runde mit dem Keltenfürst evt. ist d_b und das Saughtergirl auch dabay!
> 
> ...


 
Musst noch ein bißchen warten. Denke ww-Ck wird da was zusammenbasteln. 

ayns ist aber sicher. Die maysten Bilder wird's nicht geben. WEGEN DUNKEL .


----------



## Dicker Bambini (31. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein riesen Lob !!!
> 
> Tolle Tour mit Verpflegungsstation "Surprise" Suuuuper ...Vielen Dank auch an die Bambini und WWCK Frauen !!!
> 
> Bin auf den Tousie von WW-CK und Olli gespannt.


 
@Tosche
Entschulige Tosche, aber wat is Tousie? Kuchen

Für die Verplegungsstation bekommen unsere Lady's nen Dicken Schmatzer und die Kids für's helfen...


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Oktober 2009)

@Ghostrider
Hier noch der Link , wo man die Schuhe sofort bekommt.
Ohne langen Lieferzeiten
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...1;pid=58;menuid1=18;menuid2=153;mid=0;pgc=394

Falls noch jemand warme Schuhe für den Winter sucht,
kann ich sie wärmsten empfehlen.
Hatte die heute zum ersten Mal an und keine kalte Füsse bekommen


----------



## el martn (31. Oktober 2009)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> vor'n Kaminofen gelegt (mit Wolldecke),




neid!!!

martn


----------



## Dicker Bambini (31. Oktober 2009)

el martn schrieb:


> neid!!!
> 
> martn


 
Warum Nayd? Haste kaynen Kaminofen oder kayne Wolldecke ?
Is soooooo schön kuschelig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (31. Oktober 2009)

Na Männers,
nu bin ich auch daheim. Oooordentlich gestärkt auf Schwiegerpapas B-Day....

War ne schöne - für mich echt anstrengende Tour. Das neue Bike ist schon mächtig gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber schön, dass ihr immer brav auf mich gewartet habt.
Vielen lieben Dank auch an die Organisatoren und die tolle Verpflegung. 

@Olli: Na klar fahren wir beim nächsten Mal auch wieder hinterher und passen schön auf, dass der Andy weit weg ist...  

Und gleich hole ich meine Nike-Schuhe raus und lege los mit dem Rotwildbändiger ... 

@Hangi: Schick mir mal Deine email, dann schick ich Dir ein Bildchen vom Bike...

Focusine


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Oktober 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Und gleich hole ich meine Nike-Schuhe raus und lege los mit dem Rotwildbändiger ...
> Focusine



Na,kann der  Rotwilk denn das Rotwild heute noch bändigen?


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2009)

Schön ist es auf der Welt zu sayn....


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


schöne schuhe....


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Oktober 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> schöne schuhe....



und das Schnüffelstück ist auch sehr beachtlich.Hat was..


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> und das Schnüffelstück ist auch sehr beachtlich.Hat was..


 
....man muß nur drauf achten *wer* das *was *aynfüllt......könnte ganz schön krass werden......

das ist ayne Schnüffeltüte, ayn Schnorchel, ansonsten nix Schlimmes....


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Oktober 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Passt da ein Pömpel rayn?
> Damit spielt der Raab gerade im TV.



weiß nicht,
abba bestimmt ne Salami mit Nüsse


----------



## !Ghostrider! (1. November 2009)

So! 
Nur für´s Protokoll!
1.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2009)

...wieso Jahresabschluß ???....wir fahren durch !!!....da wirst du noch das ein oder andere mal aufn
 Köppel fahren müssen....


----------



## Dicker Bambini (1. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Dridda! oddas Fierta
> 
> @ All von Yersterday:
> Es hat wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht!
> ...


 
bin ich jetzt fünfta oder was .
@müsli
Danke für's erklärmich (Tousie). Glaub so ganz hab ich die Gemsensprache doch noch nicht begriffen
Unsere Lady's haben abdens noch nach Wärme geschrien. Hat doch baym "rumstehen" ganz schön gezogen daoben bei den wilden Tieren!

@Focusine
Besser is es wenn der Andy wayter weg is. Komm die Woche mal auf nen Kaff in die SM. ok? Warschaynlich Dienstag! Vllt is ja da auch der Volki da!?

Wünsche allen aynen schönen Restsonntag. Mit oder ohne Bike...

Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2009)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> bin ich jetzt fünfta oder was .
> @Focusine
> Besser is es wenn der Andy wayter weg is. *Komm die Woche mal auf* *nen Kaff in die* *SM*. ok?


 

Jetzt isses raus......alles klar ihr beiden Ferkel....







 ......


----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2009)

Chris und Olli.....schickt mal die Bülda von gestern !


----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2009)

die nächsten beiden Mittwoch-Treffs 04.11. und 11.11 muß ich layder passen, aber die Heimbacher-Flutlichtfraktion fährt auf jeden Fall. Also bitte weiterhin recht zahlraych!!!




Nächsten Samstag: *07.11.09* wieder Start *um ayn in Sayn *



*1300 h ab Schloß Sayn*


----------



## Focusine (1. November 2009)

@TomTom: Hast Bildchen gemailt bekommen. Nike's hab ich leider nicht mehr als Foto. Aba der Müsli hats als Bildschirmschoner (hat er gesagt)   Mußte Dir dann von ihm schicken lassen... 

@Olli: Klar, komm auf enn Käffchen rein. Mußte aba vormittags kommen. Maystens ist Volki dann auch noch da....

@Müsli: Wie war das Hällowiensaunen? Alle Köpfchen mit Masken... 


Kann mir ma einer die Datei von der Tour schicken, dann kann ich die dem Rotwildbändiger auch ma zeigen... 

Jutta


----------



## fritzie (1. November 2009)

Klasse Tour gestern - war meine erste Tour mit euch - vielen Dank für die tolle Organisation und Führung und break mit Kaffe und Kuchen an ww-ck und Bud Spencer - hoffe ich kann mich auch mal erkenntlich zeigen


----------



## Andreas S. (1. November 2009)

ihr alten Waschwayber,
in der Zeit wo ihr hier traaaaatscht habe ich  schon  80km GA1 hinter mir.Mayne Bayne sind wieder schön logga.


----------



## Andreas S. (1. November 2009)

wo sind die Foddos?


----------



## Andreas S. (1. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da könnteste recht haben!
> 
> *Übrigens MORGEN TAG 1 im Winterpokal!*
> Gleichzeitig mein Jahresabschluß!
> ...



01.11.2008 - 31.10.2009  9136km  110205hm  428h Fahrzeit Trainingsplan für kommende Saison sieht auch net besser aus.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (1. November 2009)

@ All
Passend zu den neuen Driggos wäre das hier doch auch ne schöne Sache oder?
http://www.wundertuecher.de/de/__Ihr%20eigenes%20Design*_10.html
Schön das Logo drauf oä.
Kann Acton sowas auch liefern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2009)

fritzie schrieb:


> Klasse Tour gestern - war meine erste Tour mit euch - vielen Dank für die tolle Organisation und Führung und break mit Kaffe und Kuchen an ww-ck und Bud Spencer - hoffe ich kann mich auch mal erkenntlich zeigen




Wenn du magst.....nächsten Samstag gehts wieder rund....

und der Carbon1 darf gerne auch wieder mitkommen!!



@Ghostrider: super Idee, kann ich mal nachfragen....


----------



## Dicker Bambini (1. November 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> @ All
> Passend zu den neuen Driggos wäre das hier doch auch ne schöne Sache oder?
> http://www.wundertuecher.de/de/__Ihr eigenes Design*_10.html
> Schön das Logo drauf oä.
> Kann Acton sowas auch liefern?


 
Das is ja auch ne coole Idee, Andre..


----------



## Dicker Bambini (1. November 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Chris und Olli.....schickt mal die Bülda von gestern !


 
@tosche
mayne Knipse war gestern leider verschollen im Rucksack. Hatte sowieso kayne zayt zu knipsen wg. der Betreuung von Fucusine mit neuem "Drahtesel". Oder darf man ayn solches Bike so nicht bezaychnen. Dann ENTSCHULDIGUNG AN ALL MIT ...


----------



## ww-ck (1. November 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

werde versuchen die Bilder morgen hochzuladen. War den ganzen Tach in Karlsruhe. Habe es daher noch nicht geschafft.


----------



## el martn (1. November 2009)

ich hab da was für Euch:
("i hob do wos:")

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Pesi9A2rCI"]YouTube down for maintenance[/nomedia]

Mir (er)gehts da so, wenn ich eure Text lese....

gruß

martn


----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2009)

el martn schrieb:


> ich hab da was für Euch:
> ("i hob do wos:")
> 
> YouTube down for maintenance
> ...




....das ist auch nicht schlecht...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLhdHSbhidU&feature=related"]YouTube - ich geh kacken[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> bekommen wir denn 5o stück zosamme?
> TOsche?



wenn jeder 2 nimmt auf jeden Fall


----------



## ww-ck (1. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> bekommen wir denn 5o stück zosamme?
> TOsche?


Bin auch dabei


----------



## Andreas S. (1. November 2009)

wie wäre es mit dem Aufdruck: ROTWILD powered by Müsli


----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit dem Aufdruck: ROTWILD powered by Müsli


 

........was hast du denn geraucht ...................


wenn schon:

*Rotwild erlegt bay Müsli      *


----------



## Andreas S. (1. November 2009)

Rotwilk versaut bay Nayk


----------



## Andreas S. (1. November 2009)

egal,
auch 2stk hamm


----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> die two
> 
> 
> "again what learned"








single malt......38 PS.....


----------



## Focusine (2. November 2009)

Oh manno manno, Ihr sayd ja mächtig gäggisch hier!!!

Also, Olli, Du hättest doch locker bei mayner Betreuung knipsen können, wir waren doch schööööön langsam 

Gute Idee mit den Buffs. Auch haben will. Über den Aufdruck sollten wir aba noch diskutieren. Eure Ideen sind ja nicht so der Brüller. 

@Hangi: Wir fahren mittwoch vormittag nach Cochem (noch so ein Teil abholen....) Vlt. haste dann ja auch Lust und Zeit??? 

@Müsli: Wieso Alibi?? Jetzt hast DU alles verraten...

@all: Bitte auch die Tourstrecke an mich schicken... Dat find ich sonst nie mehr wieder...


----------



## ww-ck (2. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> dito
> 
> Ich auch!
> 
> ...



Werde die Tour auslesen und dann als kmz datei mit den Bildern hochladen.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (2. November 2009)

I a zwo Stück habn! 
Die Bedruckung steht aber hoffentlich noch zur Diskussion .

@Focusine
Morgen früh zw. 10 und 11 ne Tasse Mucke**** fertig ? Ich guck dann erst mal durch's Fister und schmays mit Staynchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (2. November 2009)

@Focusine
Morgen früh zw. 10 und 11 ne Tasse Mucke**** fertig ? Ich guck dann erst mal durch's Fister und schmays mit Staynchen.[/QUOTE]


@Olli: Geht klar. Ich stell dann die Layter schon mal ans Fister, damit es einfacher für Dich ist....


----------



## Slaughtergirl (2. November 2009)

Erster im Winterpokal!


----------



## !Ghostrider! (2. November 2009)

Hi kann mal einer den Link checken?
Sollte die Tour von Sa. zu sehen sayn!
http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/display/1257182651-14440-217.225.109.221.html


----------



## !Ghostrider! (2. November 2009)

Passende Grafik


----------



## ww-ck (2. November 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Hi kann mal einer den Link checken?
> Sollte die Tour von Sa. zu sehen sayn!
> http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/display/1257182651-14440-217.225.109.221.html



gecheckt, taucht. Ist die Tour.


----------



## CF-Rafi (2. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> bekommen wir denn 5o stück zosamme?
> TOsche?



mit mir könnt Ihr auch rechnen


----------



## Deleted 56720 (2. November 2009)

Mit so nem  "Wittwe Bolte" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gedenktuch könnt ich bestimmt auch meine Frisur bändigen     hätte da auch interesse dran.


----------



## T-Brex (3. November 2009)

Am Samstag 14.11.09 fahren wir ab 1200 h Canyon-Parkplatz Koblenz, eine geführte Stadtwaldtour. Incl. Verpflegung und Betriebsbesichtigung....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6475071#post6475071


Ich habe mal 10 Gemsen angemeldet.....alle schön in Teamkleidung auflaufen...


----------



## ww-ck (3. November 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Am Samstag 14.11.09 fahren wir ab 1200 h Canyon-Parkplatz Koblenz, eine geführte Stadtwaldtour. Incl. Verpflegung und Betriebsbesichtigung....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6475071#post6475071
> 
> ...


Darf ich auch ohne Teamkleidung (es sei denn die neue ist schon da) und mit meinem gehörnten Bike mitfahren? Könnte auch meinen Geparden mitbringen. Ansonsten wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. November 2009)

klaro !ganz so wie du magstdabbay sayn ist alles


----------



## carboni1 (3. November 2009)

Hallo Torsten, was läuft am Samstag?


----------



## T-Brex (3. November 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten, was läuft am Samstag?




Hi Carboni1,

diesen Samstag um *ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn*

Tourvorschläge werden gerne angenommen, ansonsten könnten wir mal wieder aufn Köppel...mit Anfahrt über DogCity....


----------



## carboni1 (3. November 2009)

DogCity????????


----------



## T-Brex (3. November 2009)

Ja. DogCity....komm mit dann zeig ich dir das Ortsschild...


----------



## carboni1 (3. November 2009)

Vielleicht kann ich unterwegs dazu stoßen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. November 2009)

Wenns beim Köppel bleibt, dann wären wir gegen 1400 h in Alsbach, Reiterhöfe, falls nichts dazwischenkommt....


----------



## flyfisher (3. November 2009)

Moin.

So funzt der Link!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6475071#post6475071

Hört sich ja gut an, nur irgendwie VIEL ZU ERNSTHAFT. 
Vielleicht/Hoffentlich habe ich Zayt und komme trotzdem/deswegen mit dem Stahl29er ungefedert.
Und TBrex verlayht sayne ungenutzten Schluchtendinger.

Will doch auch mal mit einem Hero fahren...


----------



## T-Brex (3. November 2009)

Kennst du Asterix und Obelix ??

dann kennst du auch bestimmt den Verleihnix...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (3. November 2009)

Is ja gayl,

da komm ich mim GHOSCHT und fahr die Freeridetour mit


----------



## Dicker Bambini (3. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> funzt.
> Ich hab sogar den Olli in der Nachhut gesehen...
> Jetzt weiß sich auch, warum er so geschwitzt war. Nix Anstrengung vom Radfahren...


 
*WIESO DENN...*  Musst mal maynen Durchschnittspuls von der Tour sehen. War nicht nur die Aufregung.

@Focusine (Rotwiltine)
Lecker Kaff, Danke schön ! Wie ich bay Dir raus bin kam der ww-ck grad durch den Kraysel gefahr'n... Hätte ma noch wat schwätzen kunnen.


----------



## Focusine (3. November 2009)

@Olli: Gerne geschehen. Danke auch für das lägga Taylchen. Mmmmmmhhh...
         Hättste doch noch ma mit ww-ck reinkommen können. Hatte noch ein .        Käffchen da....


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. November 2009)

@Focusine
bitte, bitte! Nächste mal mit ww-ck!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. November 2009)

Zum Thema Stunt's und Abflüge hab ich noch was gefunden...
Hoffe nur das mayn Abgang da etwas eleganter war!


@Ghostrider 
Hastne PN


----------



## flyfisher (4. November 2009)

Mal was anderes/off-topic.
Den Film rechts unten im Fenster auf Vollbildmodus schalten (die 4 Pfeile bei "Vimeo"), laden lassen, Lautsprecher anschalten und mal etwas abtauchen:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5606758"]Kuroshio Sea - 2nd largest aquarium tank in the world - (song is Please don't go by Barcelona) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Focusine (4. November 2009)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> @Focusine
> bitte, bitte! Nächste mal mit ww-ck!



Na, klar, dat machen wir doch glatt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (5. November 2009)

klasse Video,

müssen wir uns etwas ins Zeug legen...


Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Dicker Bambini (5. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Das mit den Trikots müssen wir mit Centurion oder direkt mit den Junges von Hardattack klären!
> Sieht mächtig abgekupfert aus
> Hatte mich selbst fast auf nem Video von denen erkannt . Da wird geschoben und getragen  .


 Tom, das Video is schon beayndruckend. Aber wie willste das mit dayner Ixus hinbekommen. Brauchste ja schon ne gute Video Cam ! Und viiiiieeeeellllll Zeit vor, während und speziell nach den Dreh's. Da kannste den Winterpokal aber haken.


----------



## flyfisher (5. November 2009)

Aber da waren doch dauernd diese Räder dabay, die man hier nicht nennen darf.

Und ausserdem sind die alle (noch/wieder/bezeichnen sich so) ledig, (kinderlos?), haben also entsprechend Zeit zu sublimieren (nach Freud) und machen mir das Ganze (letztlich doch "Nebensächliche" und deshalb aygentlich Schöne) zu professionell im Sinne von "Werbung". 

Der ganze Videoaufwand nur für Sponsoring?!

Mir schlägt zu viel Klapprad-fahren wohl langsam irgendwie aufs Gemüt.

Nun "Feuer frei", aber macht Euch weiter logger.

Wirsing!


----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2009)

Morgen wieder ab Sayn  :


*Samstag 07.11.09 um AYN am Schloß SAYN sayn

*
bitte recht zahlraych, Tourvorschläge willkommen. 
Wenn nichts anderes gewünscht wird, Tourvorschlag: Köppel über DogCity


----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2009)

Aggu wird sicherheitshalber aufgeladen....


----------



## carboni1 (6. November 2009)

Wenn's morgen regnet komme ich nicht zum Reiterhof! Melde mich morgen noch mal, ob oder ob nicht.


----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2009)

Samstags um Ayn tut die Sonne imma schayn in Sayn


----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> #
> 
> 
> .. und wenn ich mit dem Kopf schüttel, komme ich auch nicht!



....aber wenn du "dat Köppje schüddls, dann kimmste"...


----------



## hesinde2006 (6. November 2009)

Ich denke ich werde morgen auch mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (7. November 2009)

Morgen,

denke ich werde auch heute mitfahren

Hoffentlich regnet es nicht zu stark.

Bis dann


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2009)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde morgen auch mitfahren.



Wer bist du ? BurgFräulayn unter Pseudonym ???...Hosen runter....


----------



## CF-Rafi (7. November 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ich habe mal 10 Gemsen angemeldet.....alle schön in Teamkleidung auflaufen...



Ich kann höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mitfahren
Muss am Freitag-Samstag Nachtdienst schieben (bis 6 Uhr).
Komme leider nicht früher weg , da ich an dem Tag alleine bin.


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2009)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Ich kann höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mitfahren
> Muss am Freitag-Samstag Nachtdienst schieben (bis 6 Uhr).
> Komme leider nicht früher weg , da ich an dem Tag alleine bin.



...na da du dann in Koblenz startest, und nur 40 km Toürchen...mit Verpflegung...da raychen doch 5 h Schlaf von 0630-1130h .......und um 1200 h ab Canyon....Radfahren.....


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Nachtschicht ist doch das superste wo gibt...
> 
> Tagsüber nicht arbeiten und nachts nicht schlafen...



Hay Müsli,

kannst heute den verlorenen Sohn mitbringen, der hat sich für heute angesagt...der *T-RAY* !!


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ... wie gesagt:  Aufsitzen um 12:10 Uhr....   und dann schon mal die Hose warmfahren -- Dessertyard --



Dessertyard - Bigrivervalley Crossing - Climbingwood ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (7. November 2009)

> Wer bist du ? BurgFräulayn unter Pseudonym ???...Hosen runter....



Ich bin ein junger Mann der heute nichts besseres zu tun hat als mit euch durch den Wald zu fahren

hesinde weil Göttin des Wissens und (Jahr) 2006 weil erste Anmeldung in einem Internetforum

PS: Ich bin übrigens Anfänger mit Radon-Fully (Qlt Race 4.0)


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Not really: .... -->   Crossing FareCastleAvenue-->  downhill- Rue HearBorderhome--> passing Millstreet  -->  Bendorf Dauntaun  -- > AynSayn
> 
> 
> again what learnd



and if ! 

Downhill ? Street or  Rheinstayg ....Hollowpath..??


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2009)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein junger Mann der heute nichts besseres zu tun hat als mit euch durch den Wald zu fahren
> 
> hesinde weil Göttin des Wissens und (Jahr) 2006 weil erste Anmeldung in einem Internetforum
> 
> PS: Ich bin übrigens Anfänger mit Radon-Fully (Qlt Race 4.0)





...frei nach dem Motto....."junger Mann zum Mitreisen gesucht"....aber nicht das du uns Zeitungsabbos verticken willst...wir können alle nicht lesen...


----------



## hesinde2006 (7. November 2009)

Für den Fall das ich um eins noch nicht da sein sollte: 0157 74508011


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @ Tosche: DownTopSpeedHill!  Claro?


----------



## CF-Rafi (7. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Nachtschicht ist doch das superste wo gibt...
> 
> Tagsüber nicht arbeiten und nachts nicht schlafen...



und trotzdem Geld verdienen.........da ist was dran


Komme nach Sayn auf 4 Räder


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2009)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Komme nach Sayn auf 4 Räder



..hat der SÄndy dir saynen "Zwillingsrayfen-Laufradsatz" angedreht ??...den brauchst du doch gar nicht...der ist nur für die Gewichtsklasse 
Ü 100 !!!....die würde ich dem zurückgeben...und Geld zurückfordern...


----------



## carboni1 (7. November 2009)

Hallo Torsten, ich bin heute nicht dabei.


----------



## CF-Rafi (7. November 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..hat der SÄndy dir saynen "Zwillingsrayfen-Laufradsatz" angedreht ??...den brauchst du doch gar nicht...der ist nur für die Gewichtsklasse
> Ü 100 !!!....die würde ich dem zurückgeben...und Geld zurückfordern...




meinte eigentlich meine Carbon-Stützräder , falls ich wieder zu Fall kommen soll


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten, ich bin heute nicht dabei.


...wieso.....Wetter ist doch super !!!


...du Morgen auch Gänseessen mit den Biketramps ??...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (7. November 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..hat der SÄndy dir saynen "Zwillingsrayfen-Laufradsatz" angedreht ??...den brauchst du doch gar nicht...der ist nur für die Gewichtsklasse
> Ü 100 !!!....die würde ich dem zurückgeben...und Geld zurückfordern...




und will mit diese Fahrradmarke:kotz: nicht zu tun haben.
Stehe voll auf KÄNJON


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2009)

Schönes Halbköppeltoürchen. 

Mit 8 Gemsen. nach wenigen Höhenmetern in der Brex hatten wir allerdings schon  aynen Ausfall. Mit den gloraychen Sieben gings dann weiter Richtung Köppel. Mangels Beleuchtung haben wir die Alarmstange links liegen lassen und sind um Höhr herum abwärts. Insgesamt 45 km und gute 800 hm. Und im hellen wieder vor 1700 h am Schloß

Der Phillip hatte aynen super Gemsenaynstand  Du bist uns jederzayt willkommen.....du wayßt ja jetzt wo du uns findest....

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja nächsten Samstag bei der Canyon-Stadtwald-Tour.


----------



## flyfisher (7. November 2009)

Hier sind noch ein paar Trikot-Bilder.
Habe heute auch ein paar Kliometer gemacht - allerdings Straße, recht flach, Smog und mit "interessantem" Verkehr.
Einen schönen Abend noch!


----------



## !Ghostrider! (7. November 2009)

@ viktor
so kanns gehen!


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2009)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Hier sind noch ein paar Trikot-Bilder.
> Habe heute auch ein paar Kliometer gemacht - allerdings Straße, recht flach, Smog und mit "interessantem" Verkehr.
> Einen schönen Abend noch!



Das ist ja göttlich....schick mal ein paar HQ Bilder per email in Originalgröße rüber....


----------



## flyfisher (7. November 2009)

Auf HQ-Bilder warte ich noch.
War noch zusätzlich/zwischendurch mit ein paar Kanadiern in deren Pajero unterwegs, die haben hoffentlich bessere gemacht.
Hatte heute doch nur das iphone dabay...


----------



## CF-Rafi (7. November 2009)

Hi,

bin auch daheim angekommen.
Hat ja wieder Spass gemacht in der Brex

@T-Brex:  Danke für sie BikeWashStreet(ist das ein Wort!!)


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2009)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Auf HQ-Bilder warte ich noch.
> War noch zusätzlich/zwischendurch mit ein paar Kanadiern in deren *Pajero* unterwegs, die haben hoffentlich bessere gemacht.
> Hatte heute doch nur das iphone dabay...





...du wayßt ja was *Pajero *auf spanisch hayßt........in Spanien hayßt die Karre nicht so....sondern anders........oder was hast du mit den Kanadiern gemacht...??....hatten die ne Plane in ihrem "Pajero"...?...


----------



## flyfisher (7. November 2009)

Ja, jetzt wo Du mich daran erinnerst... Stand aber auf dem Auto.
Ging heute mal alles ohne Plane - und gegen den Sandstaub hätte die auch wenig geholfen,-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (7. November 2009)

Also ich musste auch erstmal Googlen.
Das ist die mittelre  - Chephren Pyramide mit dem Radl.
In der anderen beiden Bilder sind mit der großen der Choeps Pyramide.

Bin auch einfach hingefahren ohne jegliche Vorbereitung (ausser einer GPS-Route, die auch dringend nötig war) und habe alles nur auf mich wirken lassen, und das hat es auch getan.
Ausserdem wollten die Jungs mir alle ihre Kamel gegen das Rad tauschen.

Wie dem auch sei, muss ich immer wieder feststellen, das "unsere" Ecke der Welt zum Mountiefahren wirklich super ist. 

Ich hoffe, ich bin am nächsten Samstag dabay, inshallah!


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> [email protected]
> 
> Baäggagän!
> 
> ...




Bitte noch die Büldas von heute mailen...


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2009)

Hi Müsli, hab mir grad noch nen Tayl von *The Day after *rayngezogen....booooaaaaahhhhh.....Ayskalte Schauer.....hoffentlich für immer nur Fiction......laß mal die Bülda von heute rüberwachsen....


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2009)

Was is denn aygentlich mit dem SÄndy ???

So nen Samstagabend ohne SÄndy ist ja fast schon unhaymlich...

Melde dich doch mal du alter Asphaltlutscher


----------



## Andreas S. (7. November 2009)

moin,
Ghost reaktiviert.
Hab die Woche schon genug im Schlamm gespielt.
Ich wollt eigentlich heut beim 4h Nightride in Wiesbaden starten,habs abba dann doch vorgezogen etwas auffe Straße zu cruisen.60km 2:26 std GA1.
Mache das dann morgen nochmal.
@wwck
wäre doch auch was für dich,morgen um 10oUhr ab Kalle.Tempo ist moderat.Also kannst mit dem Trekker kommen

Layder  bin ich näxten Sa nicht in der Lage bay so einem überaus wichtigen Treffen der Baykzähne in Kowwelenz Antayl zu nehmen.
Grund:
Es ist niemand in der Lage mir dafür ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Meine sind ja schon im Winterschlaf.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allerdings könnte ich doch zu Fuß die Strecke ablaufen und den Schrott dieser Veranstalterkarren zu schreddern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ich verstehe es immernoch nicht,wie man sich so etwas zulegen kann.


----------



## Focusine (8. November 2009)

Gudde Morgääähn, 

na, alles klar bei Oich ?? 

Ach, übrigens: ÄRSTE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (8. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da haben wir heute aber zugeschlagen!
> Wie soll das noch enden!
> 
> Im Moment *Platz 55*



hallo Hangi,
natürlich mit eine Top Platzierung 
War heute auch fleissig.
Sehe Eintrag in unserem Winterpokal Forum


----------



## CF-Rafi (8. November 2009)

und schon auf 105 runter gerutscht


----------



## T-Brex (9. November 2009)

Hallo an Alle...

...kann am *Mittwoch* leider nicht an der Beleuchtungfahrt teilnehmen...muß mit meinen Jungs auf den Laternenumzug St. Martin...ist ja auch irgendwie mit Beleuchtung....Euch viel Spaß, nächsten Mittwoch bin ich um 1700 h wieder dabei !


----------



## Klaus Goerg (10. November 2009)

hi Torsten,

kann Dir für St. Martin meine Lupine leihen, wird mächtig hell 

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## ww-ck (10. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ...und wie gedängst du die Punkte im Winterpokal nachzuarbeiten?... hähhh?
> 
> Ich überways dir am WE das Geld...
> 
> ...


Warst du also derjenige der die Mauersteine festgehalten hast und lautstark artikuliert hast 'baut die Mauer wieder auf - am besten östlich der A3'
Willst wohl dem Andy und mir keine neuen Bikes mehr finanzieren. Finde wir nicht gut.


----------



## T-Brex (11. November 2009)

Samstag 14.11.09 Canyon - Tour

*um 1200 h ab Canyon Koblenz *

geführte Tour durch den Stadtwald KO. Incl. Verpflegung von Canyon und ab ca. 1600 h Betriebsbesichtigung bei Canyon.

Deshalb am Samstag *nix* um ayn in Sayn, sondern um *zwölf *in KO sayn.


----------



## ww-ck (13. November 2009)

Moin Leutz,

wollte auch mal erster sein. Geschafft .

Der Bambini und ich werden Morgen auch dabei sein. Wäre gut, wenn wir uns außerhalb treffen und dann zusammen mit den Bikes nach Koblenz fahren. Um die Schluchtenbikesherstellerundverkausrerperaturservicetourveranstaltungsbrötchenvernichtungsfirma gibt es sicher keine Parkplätze. Vallendar oder Sayn wären nicht schlecht. Bitte um Ort und Uhrzeit.
Grüße Christian


----------



## Dicker Bambini (13. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Also, das ist da einzige was es da ausreichend und sofort verfügbar gibt. Parkplätze!
> 
> Ich mach mich um 11:15 in Valla am Bahnhof los! Wer dabbay ist ist dabbay! Wenn , dann Licht mitbringen! Rückfahrt nach 1700 ist dunkel!
> 
> Aber auf jeden Fall den Fred verfolgen....


 
 Morgäään all, auch nach Bärlin,

Sicherlich sind da genug Parkplätze, aber auch sicherlich genug Leutz die diese Plätze nutzen möchten... , also 11:15 Uhr Central Station Valla !?
hab für die Rückfahrt aber nur ne klayne Funzel un ayn Rücklicht-blinck...

gruß Olli


----------



## carboni1 (13. November 2009)

Hallo Torsten, meld Dich mal wenn Du zuhause bist!


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten, meld Dich mal wenn Du zuhause bist!



du hast Post....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (13. November 2009)

naaaabend,
zum Glück kann ich morgen nit mit euch no Kowwelenz.
Habe layder etwas besseres vor.


----------



## Andreas S. (13. November 2009)

so,
heut ist Abschluß Saison 2009.
Lägga Buffet mampfen.


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2009)

..alle anderen schon...Prost Mahlzeit...


----------



## Andreas S. (13. November 2009)

niemand der heute anwesenden baym Abschluß 2009 hat jemals ein Canyon besessen noch jemals mit dem Gedanken gespielt aynes zu besitzen.
Die maysten kennen diese Firma ga nit.
Außerdem wird man nicht ayngeladen,sondern man muß sich qualifizieren.
Und das ist auch gut so.

bong appetitt


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> niemand der heute anwesenden baym Abschluß 2009 hat jemals ein Canyon besessen noch jemals mit dem Gedanken gespielt aynes zu besitzen.
> Die maysten kennen diese Firma ga nit.
> Außerdem wird man nicht ayngeladen,sondern man muß sich qualifizieren.
> Und das ist auch gut so.
> ...




Ignorance is bliss   grübel mal schön


----------



## CF-Rafi (13. November 2009)

Hallo,
bin morgen bei der Schluchten-Fahrt nicht dabei.
Muss bis 6 Uhr schaffen  und kann nicht früher weg , da alone at work.
Werde trotzdem morgen eine Runde  im KO-Wald drehen.Vielleicht trifft man sich .
Viel Spass bei der Massenfahrt und der Besichtigung bei dem besten  Fahrradbauer in Germany


----------



## CF-Rafi (13. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey Müsli
> Wenn du weiter so vorlegst sind mehr als top 100 drin
> Dann gehen wir die Best of 50 an
> Eine treffliche Zahl fürs Jahr.




ja ja ,

der Glückliche hat ja alle Sportgeräte zur Verfügung die es gibt
und ich arme Sau muss mich jedes mal dreckig machen


----------



## CF-Rafi (13. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da ist er nicht allein.
> Crosstrainer,Spinningbike,Muckistation und Rad auf der Rolle stehen in unserem Keller vorm TV




Neid Neid


----------



## ww-ck (13. November 2009)

Hallo Müsli,

komme mit dem Bambini Morgen nach Vallendar. Wäre schön wenn du uns mit nimmst.
Hast du den Frankreischfilm schon fertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (13. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Tja welch ein Gegenschlag.
> 
> Mit wieviel Punkten muß ich morgen rechnen?
> 24 Müsli
> ...


Ich werde am WE auch ein Teil der Punkte raus fahren,
dann gucken wir mal ,wo wir landen


----------



## carboni1 (13. November 2009)

Kann mir mal einer sagen was es mit dem Winterpokal auf sich hat?


----------



## CF-Rafi (13. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Oh Schaybenklayster hab dich garnicht auf der Rechnung!
> Sorry!
> 
> Aber wenn wir noch besser werden bekommen die Profis ja Räspäckt vor uns Frayzeitradlern ohne Siegambitionen!
> ...




Schaybenklayster muss ich mir merken


----------



## CF-Rafi (13. November 2009)

Hmm was anderes:

*Betreff:*  Schweinegrippe







Interesant!!



Die beiden Impfstoffe gegen die so  genannte Schweinegrippe Pandemrix® und Focetria®, enthalten als Adjuvans  (Impfverstärker ) Squalen. 
Beim Menschen ist Squalen bei  den US-Soldaten des ersten Golfkriegs als Impfverstärker engesetzt worden. 23-27  % (also jeder Vierte) auch solche, die zu Hause blieben) bekamen die  Golfkriegskrankheit , mit chronischer Müdigkeit, Fibromyalgie (Muskelrheuma),  neben Gedächtnis- und Konzentrationsproblemen, persistierenden Kopfschmerzen,  Erschöpfung und ausgedehnten Schmerzen charakterisiert. Die Krankheit kann auch  chronische Verdauungsprobleme und Hautausschlag einschließen. Die Erkrankung hat  sich seit 1991 also seit 18 Jahren nicht gebessert. 


Bei 95 % der Geimpften mit Golfkriegssyndrom wurden  Squalen-Antikörper 
gefunden, bei den Geimpften  aber nicht Erkrankten bei 0 %. Erst nach mehr 
als  10 Jahren wurden die Schäden vom US- Verteidigungsministerium anerkannt.  


Wenn die Bundesregierung ihren Willen  durchsetzt und 35 Millionen Menschen geimpft werden, ist damit zu rechnen, dass  8-9 Millionen Bundesbürger für die nächsten Jahrzehnte unter chronischer  Müdigkeit und Fibromyalgie etc. 
leiden werden.


----------



## carboni1 (13. November 2009)

Wo steht das alles vom Winterpokal? Ich glaub wir sind auch vom gleichen Fach beruflich!


----------



## carboni1 (13. November 2009)

Mein Tochter wird nächste Woche geimpft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (14. November 2009)

Schickes Bike, Glückwunsch.

Schon ordentlich eingedreckt, oder bleibt das Bike bis zum Frühjahr hängen?


----------



## carboni1 (14. November 2009)

Du weist ja 8 Tage hängen lassen und dann noch 8 Tage ins Vaccum damit es Zart ist!


----------



## !Ghostrider! (14. November 2009)

@müsli
ich komm gleich auch rüber nach valla.
bis gleich


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @CF-Rafi müssen heute Abend mal Kontakten.
> 
> Leckere Raceeinheiten für dich als Koblenzer und Guide angedacht!



Sie haben Post


----------



## carboni1 (14. November 2009)

Ach die XC/AM Truppe ist auch schon da..............!!!


----------



## T-Brex (14. November 2009)

..und op...

Wir haben noch die Betriebsbesichtigung mitgenommen....

Das war eine schöne Veranstaltung heute. Und die Teilnehmer unserer Gruppe waren alle gut drauf ! Die Leute von Canyon waren sympathisch unaufdringlich 

Die Gemsen waren mit 10 Mann am Start (incl. Martin und Paddie).
3 bei der HC Tour, 7 bei der XC Tour.

Bei der HC Tour hatte der Carboni1 einen Abritt....aber ohne größere Blessuren....in unserer Gruppe hats den Bambini übelst bei der Bopparder Abfahrt aus dem Sattel gehauen....ich hoffe es ist nicht so schlimm wie es aussah und befürchtet...ich drücke dir schon mal die Daumen und hoffe, daß DU bald wieder fit bist...

Von Sayn aus 62 KM mit gut 900 hm ...und mit dem FiddelJoe im Auto heim...ich hoffe Müsli und Ghostrider sind gut angekommen....

Sayn-Valla-KO-Canyon-Karthause-Panoramaweg-Waldesch-Hühnefeld-Boppard-Hühnefeld-Stadtwald-Canyon.

Der Tibor war bei der HC Gruppe dabei, hat wohl auch einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlassen, aber da können ja unsere HC-Leute mal was zu sagen....

So und jetzt ein legga Weizen....oder zway....dray.....


----------



## el martn (14. November 2009)

Bin etz auch Daheim (ohne Kamin!).
War heute toll mit euch. 
Ich wünschen noch alles gute an die Krankenfront!!!
gruß

martn


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. November 2009)

Hallo Gemsen,

da hab ihr Euch ganz schön das Fell versaut.
Hauptsache hat's Spass gemacht.
Der Bambini ist der Pechvogel des Jahres.Erst die Treppe und jetzt.....hoffe ihm ist nichts schlimmes passiert.


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Sind die "alten" Laufräder vom Canyon und muß wohl auch noch abhängen bis Weihnachten .




Herzlichen Glückwunsch,

Sie haben gerade ein Canyon mit einem Rotwild gekreuzt.
Dafür gibt es bestimmt nächstes Jahr einen Nobel-Preis
Der SAndy wird Dich dafür lieben


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hihi die Gabel ist auch von nem Canyon.



Wäre es  nicht einfacher den Canyon rot zu lackieren und dann mit einem Edding  ROTWILD drauf zu schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (14. November 2009)

> Der Tibor war bei der HC Gruppe dabei, hat wohl auch einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlassen, aber da können ja unsere HC-Leute mal was zu sagen....



jo die Freeride-Tour ( HC??) war echt fett, coole Typen besonders der Tibor http://www.tiborsimai.com , wo alle mit blockiertem Hinterrad den Steilhang runter driften setzt er nochmal zum Sprung an   -Technik Tipps gabs gratis dazu

der näxte Termin bei CANYON ist schon rot angekreuzt 10.04.2010

Wüsche dem Bambini auch alles Gute....


----------



## ww-ck (14. November 2009)

Moin Loitz,

der Olli und ich sind auch wieder angekommen. Olli lässt sich wahrscheinlich gerade von seiner Frau schön pflegen und verwöhnen. Er wird genaueres sicher posten.
Wir sind von Canyon sehr charmant nach Valla gefahren worden - vielen Dank. Habe nicht gewusst dass sie dort so nette Angestellte haben. 
Auch von mir noch mal vielen Dank an die Jungs der Schluchtenbikes. War ein schönes Event und gut organisiert. Beim nächsten Mal schaue ich mir den Laden auch mal von innen an.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (14. November 2009)

@ all die Ihre Kappen und Flaschen in meinem Auto deponiert haben - könnts beim Tosche abholen.


----------



## ww-ck (14. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wer den Kram nicht gebrauchen kann ich nehme ihn gerne.


Den mußt du dir schon selber verdienen. Nicht den ganzen Tag faul am Kamin rumliegen, sich bedienen lassen und dann noch die guten Sachen von den Schluchtenbikes abstauben. Hol meine Sachen dann auch mit den Klamotten ab. Ich denke ich nehme vom Bambini die Sachen dann gleich mit.
Guts Nächtle


----------



## !Ghostrider! (14. November 2009)

So, auch wieder daheim.
War doch ne schöne Tour heut!
Mit abschließendem Night Ride 
@Olli auch von mir gute Besserung!
@Tom schönes Foto!


----------



## T-Brex (14. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Puhh, Geschafft. Mittm schleichenden Platten haymwärtz.
> 
> 4 mal gepumpt. Hab keinen Lust mehr gehabt, im Dunkel zu *****en*, zumal der Andre noch en Date hatte......



.....da laß mal stecken, wenn der Andre noch en Termin hatte dann is dat och nix, so ganz off die Schnelle...aber immerhin wenigstens 4 x gepumpt.....


----------



## T-Brex (14. November 2009)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch,
> 
> Sie haben gerade ein Canyon mit einem Rotwild gekreuzt.
> Dafür gibt es bestimmt nächstes Jahr einen Nobel-Preis
> Der SAndy wird Dich dafür lieben



AuWeia...der holt den Knüppel raus....


----------



## T-Brex (14. November 2009)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> jo die Freeride-Tour ( HC??) war echt fett, coole Typen besonders der Tibor http://www.tiborsimai.com , wo alle mit blockiertem Hinterrad den Steilhang runter driften setzt er nochmal zum Sprung an   -Technik Tipps gabs gratis dazu
> 
> der näxte Termin bei CANYON ist schon rot angekreuzt 10.04.2010
> 
> Wüsche dem Bambini auch alles Gute....




HC = Hardcore  (wörtlich: harter Kern....kommt aber ursprünglich aus der Porno Szene, wurde danach auch in der Musikbranche benutzt...)..und heißt ....Hardcore....!!!!.....


----------



## T-Brex (14. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Der Tosche hat keine Teile übrig. Er hat immer einen Rahmen zu wenig.
> 
> Jede überzählige Schraube, jeder überzählige Schlauch .... ist immer der Beginn einen neuen Rades...
> 
> Gell Tosche?





So ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (14. November 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Moin Loitz,
> 
> der Olli und ich sind auch wieder angekommen. Olli lässt sich wahrscheinlich gerade von seiner Frau schön pflegen und verwöhnen. Er wird genaueres sicher posten.
> Wir sind von Canyon sehr charmant nach Valla gefahren worden - vielen Dank. Habe nicht gewusst dass sie dort so nette Angestellte haben.
> Auch von mir noch mal vielen Dank an die Jungs der Schluchtenbikes. War ein schönes Event und gut organisiert. Beim nächsten Mal schaue ich mir den Laden auch mal von innen an.





Innenband heile ?? ..oder doch ab....


----------



## T-Brex (14. November 2009)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> @ all die Ihre Kappen und Flaschen in meinem Auto deponiert haben - könnts beim Tosche abholen.





Verkaufe Canyon Bikeflaschen und Cappies zu Schleuderpreisen


----------



## T-Brex (14. November 2009)

Aber was ist heute  bl0ß mit dem SuperÄndy los, dem alten Krawallbruder, wo steckt er denn......vielleicht noch an der Sieg....Asphaltlutschen...???


----------



## flyfisher (15. November 2009)

Moin.

Frage an die Garmin GPS-Experten:

Wie kann ich die kumulierten Höhenmeter beim Edge 705 ab/auslesen?? (ja, ich habe gegoogelt)

edit...Habs doch gefunden:
Wird im Trainingscenter als "gesamter Aufstieg" angezeigt und am Gerät "Aufstieg gesamt" - zu viele Knöppe und Menüs


----------



## Fuerteziege (15. November 2009)

Hey Gemsen ,

gestern war ne schöne Tour und ich drücke dem Bambini auch die Daumen das nichts ernsteres passiert ist. Das nächste mal fährt der Bambini mit mir den leichteren Berg runter , denn mit "asphalt-lutschern" kann bei der Abfahrt doch nichts passieren.
Habe unten in Boppard ca. 15 min gewartet , bin dann wieder hoch nach Waldesch gefahren und über Hünefeld die gleiche Tour zurück.

Bis bald in der Brex , wenn Ihr bei der Abfahrt auch schön auf mich wartet.

PS: Tosche bring dem Urmel das Cappi und die Trinkflasche mit !!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (15. November 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Innenband heile ?? ..oder doch ab....


 
 Haaalllloooo...
Danke, Danke, Danke. Wollte mich nur mal kurz von der Krankenstation melden.
Erst mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Hang. Auf die Gemsen ist halt verlass in allen Lebenslagen. Besonders auch an den Tape-Spender. War ne große Hilfe das Knie zu stabilisieren. Auch an Canyon maynen besten Dank für den Shuttle-Service. War nett!

Layder nix mit Pflegen und verwöhnen lassen. Erst mal gab's Mecker von der Herzdame. Die Nacht war sch...

Ne konkrete Diagnose vom ledierten Knie gibt's noch nicht. Im Stift die Frau Dr. wollte durch die Vor-OP's erstmal nix machen. Somit muß ich noch bis morgen warten wenn ich bay maynen Knie-Doc komme. Aber soviel schonmal... Biken fällt bis Ende 2009 aus. Da ist ayniges hinüber gegangen. 

So langsam fühl ich mich eher wie Quaks der Bruchpilot...

Ich leg mich dann noch mal Kühlen auf's Soffi... Melde mich wenn Diagnose feststeht

Also "Kette recht's"

Gruß 
Quaks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spassbremse (15. November 2009)

@all :

War ne schöne Runde und danke an die Schluchtenbiker für das Wasch-Sponsoring an der Tanke ! Die Klamotten sahn wirklich übel aus.

@ Olli 

Na denn, wollen wir das beste für' n Quaks hoffen ! Villeicht ist es ja nur ne massive Überdehnung ! Ich drück dir mal die Daumen. Und bändel nicht mit den Arzthelferinnen an, das gibt nur noch mehr Stress mit der Holden daheim  

Mfg Gerald


----------



## carboni1 (15. November 2009)

Weiß einer ob das Video von gestern schon fertig ist?


----------



## T-Brex (15. November 2009)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> @all :
> 
> War ne schöne Runde und danke an die Schluchtenbiker für das Wasch-Sponsoring an der Tanke ! Die Klamotten sahn wirklich übel aus.
> 
> ...



Los Maske runter Fremder !

Sag uns wer du bist....

...Nicolai aus Waldbrädbisch ?...


----------



## Spassbremse (15. November 2009)

Ayyyyy ! 
Schon enttarnt, wer hat misch verraten ?! 

Aber kene Bräppe ! (das wär ne Belaydigung :!) Ein Breitscheider !

Mfg Gerald

P.s. Wer hat denn  ayn paar Fodos von der Tour ? 


Mfg Gerald


----------



## T-Brex (15. November 2009)

Braytschayd an der ICE Trasse ?


----------



## Spassbremse (15. November 2009)

Ja,genau nicht das am Dernbacher Drayeck ! Sind ca 6 km von Waldbraytbach weg.

Mfg Gerald


----------



## T-Brex (15. November 2009)

..biste am Samstag um AYN in SAYN dabbay ??


----------



## biesa (15. November 2009)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> esonders auch an den Tape-Spender. War ne große Hilfe das Knie zu stabilisieren.....




Gerne, wünsch dir gute Besserung!

Will Bilder von der Canyon Tour sehen


----------



## Spassbremse (15. November 2009)

@ T-Brex : Wayß ich jetzt noch net, brauch noch ne neue Kette und gugge mer mol wie es Wädder wird. Entschaydet sich aygentlich immer recht spontan. Sayn ist ja auch nicht aus der Welt.

@ biesa : Ich och ! Wer hat welche ?????

Mfg Gerald


----------



## biesa (15. November 2009)

@ Gerald

Bist du der lonesome Nicolai Rider aus aus der XC Gruppe  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (15. November 2009)

Hallo ihr braunen Fellträger

war heute auch fleissig (WP).Habe heute eine 64km Runde mit 1600 Hm im Ko-Wald mit meinem Kumpel Frankie gefahren.Das Wetter hat auch schön mitgespielt.
Bis demnächst in der Brex

@Bambini-gute Besserung du Kamikaze.


----------



## biesa (15. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Vier SeenBlick? FT??



u.a., geb mir alles was du hast 

Vielleicht noch ne Kartoffelsuppe


----------



## Focusine (16. November 2009)

[size="7ärrrsteeeee !!!"][/size]:d:d


----------



## Focusine (16. November 2009)

Ich war sogar schon um 0300 aus den Federn, aber da hab ich erst Trockner ausgeräumt, Spülmaschine eingeräumt und so weiter. Dann erst an den PC....

Hab den frühen Vogel gehört - nix gesehn, war dunkel


----------



## carboni1 (16. November 2009)

Naja wenn man (Frau) nicht schlafen kann.....wird halt früh aufgestanden

Gabs keine alternative


----------



## Focusine (16. November 2009)

Tja, ich glaub, der Vollmond kommt schon wieder 

Alternative hab ich keine lohnenswerte gefunden - alles im Tiefschlaf


----------



## flyfisher (16. November 2009)

Bös, bös, bös!


----------



## Focusine (16. November 2009)

Wie jetzt - ICH bin doch net bös  
Hihihi,

Guckt mal, hab Bildchen geladen, wie dat "Winterbike" nu aussieht....


----------



## carboni1 (16. November 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Ich war sogar schon um 0300 aus den Federn, aber da hab ich erst Trockner ausgeräumt, Spülmaschine eingeräumt und so weiter. Dann erst an den PC....
> 
> Hab den frühen Vogel gehört - nix gesehn, war dunkel


 

Jaja schon klar heute morgen aus dem Trockner geholt und jetzt Bilder gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (16. November 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Jaja schon klar heute morgen aus dem Trockner geholt und jetzt Bilder gemacht



Ja, dat is halt ganz frau. Viele Dinge gleichzaytig ... 


Aba sach, is es net schöööööön, dat rotwildche ??


----------



## carboni1 (16. November 2009)

Gut das Dein Rotwildche net am Samstag dabei war.....wir standen mitten in einer Treibjagd.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (16. November 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Guckt mal, hab Bildchen geladen, wie dat "Winterbike" nu aussieht....


 
@Focusine 
un doch widda en schwarze Sattel

@All
*Kranktagebuch Tag 3*
Nochmals Knie punktiert (aua), Begutachtung o.B., Termin zur Kernspin (direkt in KO gemacht bekommen) (freu), Dann doch Befund bekommen
_Vorderes Kreuzband gerissen (War schon ein Ersatztayl), Innenband angerissen (war bis dahin noch ganz), Außenmeniskus angerissen, Knorpelschaden außen_

Damit Verabschiedet sich der Bambini für 2009 von der großen Gemsen-Bühne. OP wird sich morgen wahrscheinlich rausstellen. Aber die Bikes müssen ab sofort im Stall blayben. Wünsche allen Gemsen aynen GESUNDEN Jahrsausklang! Un immer dran denke, je mehr Laub desto mehr schieb...

Werde aber mayne neuen Gemsenklayder für die neue Saison in Empfang nehmen, wenn ihr mich dann noch mal mitnehmt

Blayb aber über Forum und ww-ck hoffentlich auf dem Laufenden. 
Gruß 
Quaks (Olli)

P.S.: So un jetz aufa coach un ne lecker Trombosespritze in den Dicken Ba....


----------



## Focusine (16. November 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Gut das Dein Rotwildche net am Samstag dabei war.....wir standen mitten in einer Treibjagd.



Jepp, das hatte ich schon befürchtet und dankend drauf verzichtet.... Bin stattdessen durch die rheinischen Weinberge gekraxelt und überall mal en leggaaa Weinchen getrunken....

Die Bildchen haben ja schon für sich gesprochen...


----------



## Focusine (16. November 2009)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> @Focusine
> un doch widda en schwarze Sattel
> 
> @All
> ...



Mensch Olli, wat machste denn für Dinga???  Wünsch dir gute Besserung und nicht so viele blaue Flecken von den netten klaynen Spritzchen...  Kannst ja mal Bescheid geben, wenn de im Krankenhaus bist, dann machen wir mal ne Gemsenkrankenbesuchstour zu Dir 

Ja, zuviel weiß war nix - sieht man dat Rotwildche im Schnee ja net - der weiße is nu aufm Focusinchen.


----------



## carboni1 (16. November 2009)

Ja stimmt aber wir waren auf der Männertour(FR)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und nicht wie Tosche auf derb Frauentour(XC/AM)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (16. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Recht geb sieht wirklich schnuckelig aus.
> Mit den Lenkerhörnchen Zwayender mäßig
> 
> Mayns hat noch Schonfrist ich werde noch 1-2 Teile austauschen und dann ja dann mach ich auch mal "normale" Bülda fürs Album.




Na die Hörnchen sind doch die Teufelshörnchen  

Bin schon gespannt, wie Deins aussehen wird... Is schon ne geile Sache, wa???


----------



## Focusine (16. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Geile Sache?
> Gebe es ja zu unter der Bettdecke lags auch schon  .
> Natürlich nur für das Fotoshooting



Wie jetzt - vom Schlachthaus ins Bettchen?? Du Metzger, Du!!


----------



## Spassbremse (17. November 2009)

@ Olli : So wild,  hätte ich net gedacht !  Hast Du eigentlich noch Bauteile  im Knie, die es net zerlegt hat ? 

Na denn gute Besserung und sieh zu, dass Du eine vernünftige Reha bekommst ! Die war bei mir auch sehr wichtig (Hab das ganze auch schon 3 x nur X-Band vorne durch) ! Ruhig a bisserl Dampf bei der Krankenkasse machen, wenn die nur 3 Rezepte für 7 Anwendungen verschreiben . Heulen und motzen hilft viel !

Mfg Gerald

[email protected] Brexbachgemsen:  Kann es sein, das der Gemsen-Sever ein wenig humpelt ??? Kam gestern nicht drauf und heut funzt er auch noch nicht wirklich (könnt aber am Rechner liegen )


----------



## ww-ck (17. November 2009)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [email protected] Brexbachgemsen:  Kann es sein, das der Gemsen-Sever ein wenig humpelt ??? Kam gestern nicht drauf und heut funzt er auch noch nicht wirklich (könnt aber am Rechner liegen )


Komme auch nicht rein. Scheint ein Serverproblem zu sein
Gruß Christian


----------



## Sherpa72 (17. November 2009)

Aynen schönen guten Tag allen Gemsen hier im Forum. Bin in Nickenich im September mit euch unterwegs gewessen und freue mich darauf, euch im kommenden Jahr vielleicht mal öfters zu beglayten. Habe layder gerade am Wochenende immer wenig Zeit. Wünsche euch aynen verletzungsfreien Winter und dem Bambini aynen guten Heilungsverlauf.

Viele Grüße Markus (Il Diavolo)


----------



## Deleted 56720 (17. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Funktioniert wieder!



Hoppala, da gabs wohl nen Hardware-Upgrade der geht ja jetzt ab wie der Tosche nach ner Köppeltour (zum HaWeiBier holen in den Keller)


----------



## Deleted 56720 (17. November 2009)

Zum Thema Fahrwerkseinstellung leicht gemacht....


----------



## Spassbremse (17. November 2009)

GGGGGGaaaaaaaayyyyyyllllllllll !

Wer wars ???

Mfg Gerald


----------



## ww-ck (17. November 2009)

Copied by Bambini

Ergebnis - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Olli du weißt ja - wer den Spott hat braucht für den Schaden nicht zu sorgen - oder so.

Beste Genesungswünsche von deinem Kumpel


----------



## ww-ck (17. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Rüchtüg: "Wer den Schaden hat spottet jeder Beschreibung"
> 
> 
> Again what learned!
> ...


Wer uns als Freunde ha(ß)t braucht eben keine Feinde.
Wie heißt es schon in dem Lied 'Eine Brexbachgemse, eine gute Brexbachgemse, das ist das Beste ...'. Irgendeine Pappnase hat dann das Wort Brexbachgemse  gegen Freund ausgestauscht
.... Brexbachgemse klingt besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (17. November 2009)

Sherpa72 schrieb:


> Aynen schönen guten Tag allen Gemsen hier im Forum. Bin in Nickenich im September mit euch unterwegs gewessen und freue mich darauf, euch im kommenden Jahr vielleicht mal öfters zu beglayten. Habe layder gerade am Wochenende immer wenig Zeit. Wünsche euch aynen verletzungsfreien Winter und dem Bambini aynen guten Heilungsverlauf.
> 
> Viele Grüße Markus (Il Diavolo)


Hallo Markus,

schön dass du den Weg ins Forum gefunden hast.
Wenn du Lust hast zu biken - kurz mal anmailen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Sherpa72 (17. November 2009)

Hallo Christian,
bin im Moment fast ausschließlich auf der Straße unterwegs. Werde morgen Mittag zwei Stunden trainieren fahren. Bei Interesse kannst du dich wegen der Uhrzeit bei mir melden. Werde jetzt immer grob meine Trainingsfahrten hier ankündigen. Sollte jemand Interesse haben mitzufahren, können wir eine genaue Zeit festlegen. Werde auch am Donnerstag Mittag wieder losfahren.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (17. November 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Copied by Bambini
> 
> Ergebnis -
> 
> ...


 
Ich Bin stolz auf euch...

So ... *Krankentagebuch Tag 4* (kurz vor OP)

14.00 Besuch bay Doc. 14.10 Niedergeschlagenheit ob des Befundes... ... ohne OP is nich !!!

Also, morgen Kofferpacken, und ab ins Hospital nach Andernach (Nicht LNK, falls ayner denkt!). Donnerstag in der Mittagspause (Aussage vom Doc) Knie-OP mit allen Schikanen, aynschließlich Rückbau der Ersatztayle im Ober- und Unterschenkelknochen, sowie neuem Versuch einer Kreuzbandplastik (Hayßt nur so is aber körperaygenes Gewebe-Aduktorensehne). Die Regulierung der Restschäden ist dann auch mit drin. 

Krankenhausaufenthalt bis ca. nächsten Fraytag... Samstag dann um ayn in Sayn . Hoffentlich (Sicherlich) wird für euch die Sonn wieder schayn.

@tosche
mayne klamotten holt ww-ck mit ab. nich maystbietend verstaygern

Kette recht's Jungs!

Gruß 
Olli

p.s.Focusine: ww-ck ways wo ich bin...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (17. November 2009)

Hi Olli,

drück Dir für morgen bayde Damen

hoffe du konntes trozdem über das vid ein bissel schmunzeln.


----------



## T-Brex (17. November 2009)

..........paß auf daß du nicht als Mett auf dem Brötchen landest.......

Drücke Dir für morgen auch die Daumen !!!


----------



## Focusine (17. November 2009)

@Olli: uiiiiiiiujuijuijuijuiiiiiii - dat is aba ayn schöner Mist, den Dir da angetan hast... Drück Dir ganz die doll die Daumen, dat der Andernacher Doc in der Mittagspause sayne fünf Sinne baysammen hat.... 

@Tom: Supi Punkteliste. Da hätt ich ja klare Vortayle. Aufm Bike bin ich layder jetzt schon ne Woche net gewesen. Kayne Zayt und hier wird es schon so früh dunkel ....


----------



## ww-ck (17. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal abends deine Frau, nachdem sie über die viele Arbeit im Haus klagt, mit dem Satz uu motivieren: "Ich weiss gar nicht was du immer hast, ist doch schön sauber hier"
> 
> Du glaubst gar nicht, wieviel Punkte du im WP dann sammeln kannst
> 
> ...



Jau, nämlich genau zwei Blaue, nämlich rechts und links oberhalb der Nase.


----------



## Focusine (17. November 2009)

Ay, Männer mit blauen Augen - schick!


----------



## ww-ck (18. November 2009)

Sherpa72 schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> bin im Moment fast ausschließlich auf der Straße unterwegs. Werde morgen Mittag zwei Stunden trainieren fahren. Bei Interesse kannst du dich wegen der Uhrzeit bei mir melden. Werde jetzt immer grob meine Trainingsfahrten hier ankündigen. Sollte jemand Interesse haben mitzufahren, können wir eine genaue Zeit festlegen. Werde auch am Donnerstag Mittag wieder losfahren.


Hallo Markus, wann willst du denn Heute los? Ich müsste um 14.00 Uhr wieder in Marienrachdorf sein. Wenn wir das zeitlich hinkriegen bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (18. November 2009)

Mosche,

hab zwei Vids vom Tibor bei der Canyon FR-Tour gefunden..


----------



## alutzo (18. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hier nochmals zur Erinnerung: kleine Rund heute 17:00 Uhr ab Schloss Sayn.

Bitte zahlreich erscheinen â und mit Licht.


----------



## T-Brex (18. November 2009)

Sex-Gemsen mit Licht im WaldGayl30km600hm


----------



## Sherpa72 (19. November 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Markus, wann willst du denn Heute los? Ich müsste um 14.00 Uhr wieder in Marienrachdorf sein. Wenn wir das zeitlich hinkriegen bin ich dabei.


Hallo Christian!

Layder kam ich gestern morgen hier nicht ins System. Konnte daher deine Mail nicht lesen, geschweige denn mayne genaue Zeit hier heraynstellen. Werde heute um 12.00 Uhr zway Stunden trainieren. Wer mitmöchte kann sich hier gerne mal melden.

Gruß Markus


----------



## ww-ck (19. November 2009)

Moin Leutz,

Olli ist Heute operiert worden. Seine Frau sagt, dass alles gut verlaufen ist. Genaueres demnächst.
Guts Nächtle


----------



## T-Brex (19. November 2009)

Gott say Dank. Wünsche dem Bambini wayterhin ayne gute Besserung.




Und damits auch ganz schnell Besser wird, hab ich was schönes für den Olli....



.....bei uns hat heute der Postmann ein großes, dickes, fettes, schweres Paket abgegeben.....und ich habe bis eben in dem Paket gewühlt und sortiert, um festzustellen, daß alles drin ist was drin sayn sollte  .....
Für den Bambini war auch was dabbay....und für alle anderen auch.......wer mag kann am Samstag ab 1100 h bei mir vorbay kommen und sayne "Weihnachtstüte" abholen.........und danach ab 1300 h natürlich die gemaynsame Gemsentour bestrayten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (19. November 2009)

.....ab 1600 h empfange ich den solventen Herren......diskret...


----------



## T-Brex (19. November 2009)

Ganz so wie du es magst


----------



## !Ghostrider! (20. November 2009)

Oha das ging ja flott!
Dann bin ich gläysch och da!


----------



## T-Brex (20. November 2009)

Morgen wieder um AYN in SAYN am Schloß.

Wer noch sayne Klamotten holen mag, bitte vorher bei mir vorbeikommen.

Dann können wir ja morgen alle in Teamklaydung ausrayten...

Der Alutzo wird uns ins Rengsdorfer Hinterland entführen..... bei Kurtscheid vorführen.....und Irgendwo vielleicht sogar verführen....??


----------



## Focusine (20. November 2009)

Huhuuuu,

die Klamotten sind ja supertoll geworden. Habe schon Modenschau veranstaltet.... 

Evtl. bis morgen 

Focusine


----------



## !Ghostrider! (20. November 2009)

So für alle die die nicht mehr warten wollen.
So sehen die Gemsen 2010 aus!
Ist doch ein super Outfit oder?


----------



## T-Brex (20. November 2009)

Auf jeden Fall, aber die Brille war in maynem Päckchen nicht dabbay, da muß ich mal reklamieren....


----------



## !Ghostrider! (20. November 2009)

Von hinten also.
OK du willst es nicht anders!


----------



## !Ghostrider! (20. November 2009)




----------



## T-Brex (20. November 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


>




Legga Mäusgen !....ist das das Burgfräulein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (20. November 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Legga Mäusgen !....ist das das Burgfräulein ?




oder der SÄndy mit lustiger Perrücke ??...


----------



## Focusine (20. November 2009)

Uiiiii, DAS is aba ne SAHNESCHNITTE!!!!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (20. November 2009)

Hoffentlich hat Sie ihre NIKE Schuhe schon gefunden


----------



## Focusine (20. November 2009)

die sind bestimmt zwischen den Massen verschwunden....


----------



## T-Brex (20. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Böser böser Müsli willst um gedeih und verderb in den Top 100 blayben?
> 
> 
> Steht die Rolle im Schlafzimmer und das Frauchen guckt vom Bettchen aus zu?
> ...




Fast....das Frauchen ist die Rolle.....


----------



## Andreas S. (20. November 2009)

hayho Leutz,

will dem bambini auch die Besten Genesungswünsche zukommen lassen.


----------



## Andreas S. (20. November 2009)

wow, da psst bestimmt ein FatAlbert 2.4


----------



## Andreas S. (20. November 2009)

Aufgrund meiner laychten Verschnupfung und heftigen Muskelkater 
(war die Woche mal zum joggen)
bin ich morgen nicht in Sayn um ayn.


----------



## T-Brex (20. November 2009)

Schade Aygentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (20. November 2009)

Werde den Bambini am Sonntag besuchen fahren. Natürlich werde ich ihm die Genesungswünsche von euch ausrichten und ihm seine Klamotten überreichen. Dann hat er etwas worauf er sich freuen kann.


----------



## T-Brex (20. November 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Werde den Bambini am Sonntag besuchen fahren. Natürlich werde ich ihm die Genesungswünsche von euch ausrichten und ihm seine Klamotten überreichen. Dann hat er etwas worauf er sich freuen kann.


----------



## T-Brex (20. November 2009)

Die  "Koppdöjer" hab ich jetzt bestellt...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (21. November 2009)

> Der Alutzo wird uns ins Rengsdorfer Hinterland entführen.


wo solls denn her gehn  -  würde am HaP oder Schwanensumpf aynstaygen


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2009)

Sodele ! 

Endlich weg, von den schönen Frauen eine Seite vorher 

Die Spassbremse hat endlich Musse mal mit den Gemsen radln zu gehen ! Wer ist dann um ayn in Sayn ??? Wie wo was Rengsdorfer Hinterland ? Was ist geplannt ? Wäre für mich ev. auch näher . Infos ???? Wie ist das Wädder in Bendorf ? 

Warte noch bis 12.00 Uhr auf Antworten, dan müsst ich los um in ayn in Sayn zu sayn .

Mfg Gerald


----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2009)

Um AYN in SAYN gehts los

Dann wohl am Zoo entlang, Trinksporthalle, Haus am Pilz....Aubachtal, und dann dahin wo der Alutzo uns haben will........Alutzo, der (Ver)Führer des heutigen Tages....


@Fidel : bitte 100 %tige Ansage ob und wo du bist, dann bringe ich deine Weste mit !...bitte um INfo !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (21. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

kann heute layder nicht dabay sayn.
Muss gegen 17 Uhr dahaym sayn.
Fahre eine Runde in KO.
Wünsch Euch viel Spass heut.

@Tosche-melde mich wegen der Klamotten.
   Die sehen aynfach spitze aus


----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2009)

Wenn du mit dem Auto kommst....bist du doch spätestens um 1730 zuhause!!...dann könntest du um 1230 bei mir vorbeikommen, dich in Gemsenkleidung schmeißen und ein legga Toürchen mitfahren...bis ca. 1700 h sind wir sicher wieder in Sayn.


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. November 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wenn du mit dem Auto kommst....bist du doch spätestens um 1730 zuhause!!...dann könntest du um 1230 bei mir vorbeikommen, dich in Gemsenkleidung schmeißen und ein legga Toürchen mitfahren...bis ca. 1700 h sind wir sicher wieder in Sayn.



Fast überredet....schau ich mal.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es doch.
Ein kurzes Info folgt......


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2009)

Ist doch wieder alles dran am Olli ! Und ein schickes Bike-Höschen hat er auch schon an. Der nächste der ihn besuchen fährt, bringt im das Radl und die Bike-Schuhe mit ...... Er steht ja schon wieder im Startloch ! 

@ Olli :

Na da ist ja wohl hoffentlich bei der OP alles gut gelaufen. Gute Besserung. 

Mfg Gerald

Der eben seinen 4 rädrigen Untersatz Mtb-technisch voll ramscht.

Bis glaych denn.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (21. November 2009)

komme zur Trinksporthalle oder HaP 100%


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. November 2009)

Fahre in wenigen Sekunden los....bis glaych


----------



## !Ghostrider! (21. November 2009)

Ich auch!
Bis glaysch!


----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2009)

....das weiße Jäckchen ist schon in der Waschmaschine und dreht ein paar Runden....

Der Alutzo hat ne schöne Tour geführt mit ein paar ganz neuen(zumindest für mich) Singletrails. Kannst gerne mehr dazu schrayben wo das im Einzelnen war, da will ich dem Tagesführer nicht vorgrayfen...

Mit 10 Gemsen flott unterwegs !...und mit dem Caboni1 und der Spassbremse waren glaych 2 neue Gemsen mit on Tour 

Super 

@ Müsli:  schick mal die Bülda von heute rüba....per mail bitte....

*Denkt an Mittwoch 1700 h Beleuchtungsfahrt !!!*


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. November 2009)

Hallo,

schöne Tour heute.
Aber die Klamotten topen Alles.Da hat der Lutz auch seine Finger drin gehabt.Tolles Design und Qualität (vor allem das Polster macht einen guten [email protected]üsli-wie ist es ?)


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Habe nen ... mit der Kipse erwischt .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eine Gams mit dem gekreuztem Rotwild ......nicht schlecht.

You have a massage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2009)

Servus

So bin a wieder heil  dahoam !

2 Weizen, a Salätche und ne Dusche später bin ich fäddisch ! 

Jetzt darf gelästert werden 

Mfg Gerald

P.S. Schöne Tour! Ich für meinen Teil hatte Spass !


----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2009)

@Spassbremse:
schick mir mal ne email, dann bekommste Stoff.....[email protected]


----------



## Focusine (21. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Kann das Sayn, ich hatte 1348 hm auf der Uhr?
> 
> Fäddisch und glaysch:
> 
> ...



Habs heut net geschafft. Morgendliche Migräne - oder war es ein Aperol gestern abend zuviel???? 
Aber habs Auto gewaschen, damit Lutz' toller Aufkleber auch so richtig zur Geltung kommt....

Morgen radeln wir nochmal zur Alpenrother Hütte...  

Wünsch schönen Abend allseits.

Jutta


----------



## Focusine (21. November 2009)

Was isn mit André???


----------



## carboni1 (21. November 2009)

Der hat den Weg vermessen mit seinem Körper.......


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2009)

@ T-Brex : Ist grad raus.

@ Focusine : Der Andre hat ausgemessen, wie breit der Weg war talabwärts. Dürfte vermutlich ein wenig Kopfweh  haben, ansonsten hatte er zumindest erstmal keine körperlichen Schäden.

Mfg Gerald


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @crafi, darfst im WP ruhig die Zeit dazuzählen, die du auf mich gewartet hast. Das demotiviert so...




nur die reine Fahrzeit......keine Pausen


----------



## carboni1 (21. November 2009)

Hier noch was fürs WE!

Vier Mountainbiker sitzen zusammen in der Kneipe und besprechen, wann und wo sie sich das nächste Mal zu einer Wochenendtour in den Alpen verabreden können.
Einer der Kumpel druckst den ganzen Abend rum und weiß nicht, wie er es den anderen beibringen soll, dass er voraussichtlich von seiner Frau nicht schon wieder Ausgang bekommt. Als er endlich mit der Sache rauskommt, wird er natürlich den Rest des Abends damit aufgezogen. Völlig frustriert schiebt er ab und wünscht den Kumpeln noch ein schönes Bikewochenende.

Die drei Kumpel machen sich am nächsten Samstag in der Früh um fünf Uhr auf, um zeitig am Einstieg des 1. Trails zu sein .

Als sie sich nach einem 1200hm Anstieg bis zum 1. Trail hochgearbeitet haben, sehen sie ihren vierten Kollegen, der dort im Klappstuhl neben einem Zelt sitzt, das Bike neben sich , Protektoren schon an , ein kleines Lagerfeuer im Rücken und eine dampfende Tasse Kaffee in der Hand hat .

"Wo kommst du denn jetzt her? Du hattest doch keinen Ausgang?"

"Ich bin schon seit Freitag hier!"

"Und, wie kommt das so plötzlich?"

"Ach, als ich am Donnerstag nach Hause kam und mich gerade noch für ein Bier vor die Glotze setzen wollte, stand meine Frau hinter mir und hielt mir die Augen zu."
"Als ich ihre Hände von meinen Augen gefaltet hatte, stand sie in einem durchsichtigen Nachthemd hinter mir und sagte:
"ÜBERRASCHUNG! Bring mich ins Bett, fessele mich und mach was du willst!"

"Was soll ich sagen: "HIER BIN ICH!"


----------



## Andreas S. (21. November 2009)

ja,das sind doch mal tolle Klamotten.
Und wie sehen die in schmutzig aus?
Da muß ich dem Tom abba ma recht geben.Zu den Klamotten passen nur die Rotwild Farben.Alles andere ist :kotz:
Also Leutz,alle Karren in den Schredder und ab zum Rotwild Händler.
@tosche
Cänjon hat keine

Ich war heute nur auf der Straße und habe wie vorhergesehen mit Muskelkater und vorallem Schnupfen zu kämpfen.Bei euren 1300hm in schwerem Geläuf hätt ich heut einpacken können.
Vielleicht klappts morgen wieder etwas besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (21. November 2009)

Gibts Bilder von der Tour und den Gemsen mit den neuen Klamotten?

Hab euch bei dem geilen Wetter heute richtig beneidet. Werden Morgen mit dem RR ein paar km fahren.


----------



## Andreas S. (21. November 2009)

dann noch die Noir schon hamma 10,6. Würde auch optischpassen


----------



## Andreas S. (21. November 2009)

dann mach die Noir von dem Cänjon runter.Ist eh viel zu schade dafür.
Was hat denn das R1 für ne Sattelstütze?Hab noch eine??31,6?? Carbon mit Titan Sattelklemmung.


----------



## carboni1 (21. November 2009)

Mach ne Kind Schock i900 drauf.


----------



## Andreas S. (21. November 2009)

hab ein Foddo im Album
Stütze 205gr  31,6mm
Flaschenhalter je 25gr


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. November 2009)

Guten Abend,
habe was lustiges gefunden:

*20 Gründe, warum Mountainbikes besser sind als Frauen    *
*1.* Mountainbikes werden nicht schwanger.
*2.* Du kannst Dein Mountainbike den ganzen Monat fahren, und das so oft Du willst.
*3.* Mountainbikes haben keine Eltern.
*4.* Mountainbikes wimmern nicht, außer Du hast etwas wirklich Böses getan.
*5.* Du kannst dein Mountainbike mit Freunden teilen.
*6.* Mountainbikes kümmert es nicht wie viele andere Mountainbikes Du vorher gefahren hast.
*7.* Wenn Du fährst, kommen Du und Dein Mountainbike immer zur selben Zeit (an).
*8.* Mountainbikes kümmert es nicht, wenn Du anderen Mountainbikes nachschaust.
*9**.* Mountainbikes kümmert es nicht, wenn Du Dir Mountainbike-Magazine kaufst.
*10.* Du wirst nie hören: "So was, Du hast schon wieder ein Neues", außer Du kaufst Dir selber eins.
*11.* Wenn Dein Mountainbike platt ist, kannst Du es aufpumpen.
*12.* Wenn Dein Mountainbike anderer Meinung ist, musst Du nicht mit ihm diskutieren.
*13.* Sagst Du etwas Böses zu Deinem Mountainbike, musst Du Dich nicht entschuldigen, bevor Du es wieder fahren darfst.
*14.* Du kannst aufhören zu fahren, so bald Du willst, es ist trotzdem nicht enttäuscht.
*15.* Mountainbikes bekommen keine Migräne.
*16.* Mountainbikes sind nicht beleidigt, wenn Du ein schlechter Biker bist.
*17.* Mountainbikes kümmert es nicht, wenn Du zu spät kommst.
*18.* Du musst nicht duschen, bevor Du mit Deinem Mountainbike fährst.
*19.* Wenn Dein Mountainbike schlecht aussieht, kannst Du es lackieren lassen oder bessere Teile kaufen.
*20.* Du musst nicht, bevor Du das erste Mal mit deinem Mountainbike fahren willst, es zum Essen ausführen, ins Kino gehen, und die Mutter besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (22. November 2009)

So ich lebe auch wieder.
Habe in der Tat leichte Kopfschmerzen, liegt aber wohl daran das ich ein zwei Jägermeister zuviel hatte. 
Ansonsten schmerzt nur mein Nacken / Rücken.


----------



## carboni1 (22. November 2009)

So damit ich Mittwochs auch mitfahren kann, habe ich mir gerade 2 Lampen bestellt!


----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> So damit ich Mittwochs auch mitfahren kann, habe ich mir gerade 2 Lampen bestellt!




Was denn für welche ?


----------



## carboni1 (22. November 2009)

2x die DX Lampe!


----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2009)

...und wo...??


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. November 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...und wo...??



Hallo T-brex,

die DX bekommst Du hier:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149


----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2009)

....Also ich kümmere mich um die Bike-Klamotten.
.......wenn sich ayn anderer um die Lampen kümmern würde, dann nehme ich auch eine !


----------



## ww-ck (22. November 2009)

Moin Leutz,

viele Grüße vom Bambini. Er ist schon wieder am trainieren. Samstag will er wieder dabei sein. Er hofft, das er diese Woche nach Hause kommt. Vielleicht können wir ja mal eine Samstagstour bei ihm vorbei fahren, am besten bei Matschwetter und mit voller Besetzung. Er wird sich auf jeden Fall in den nächsten Tagen mal melden.

Bin auch bereit  1 - 2 Lampen zu nehmen. Kann mich allerdings nicht darum kümmern, da ich in den nächsten Tagen in der Schweiz am Arbeiten bin.
@ Ghostrider - du weißt doch wie das läuft. Wäre das nichts für dich?


----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2009)

@ WW-CK ....denk an die Aktion "BrexbachGemsen in aller Welt"..nimms Trikot mit und laß dich an einem markanten Punkt in der Schweiz fotografieren....wir müssen fleißig sammeln...der Flyfisher war schon bei Gizeh, Viktor aufm Mont Ventoux......Tom in Irland.....


----------



## carboni1 (22. November 2009)

Sammelbestellung bei der Lampe bringt keinen Preisvorteil! Versand ist eh um sonst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (22. November 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....Also ich kümmere mich um die Bike-Klamotten.
> .......wenn sich ayn anderer um die Lampen kümmern würde, dann nehme ich auch eine !




Hi Gämsen,

ich würde an Eure Stelle die Lampe einzeln bestellen,
sonst freut sich der Zoll.
Bis 150 Euro sind steuerfrei,man bezahlt evtl. nur Einfuhrsteuer.
Müsste meine in den nächsten 2 Wochen bekommen,
dann werde ich berichten


Das bitte mitbestellen :

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1888


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Und die hält wirklich was sie verspricht?
> 
> Frage den Andre


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. November 2009)

DX?

Infos auch hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400020


----------



## carboni1 (22. November 2009)

Habe heute mal 2 Lampen bestellt eine fürs Rad und die andere soll auf den Helm. Sollte keine Helmhalterung dabei sein, werde ich die von Lupine noch dazu kaufen. Wichtig, sollte sich jemand die Lampe bestellen, Bitte nicht den Adapter fürs Ladegerät vergessen!


----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2009)

und wo gibts den?


----------



## flyfisher (22. November 2009)

Moin.

Wo kommt die Superlampe denn her?

Egal - ich durfte meine verstellbare Sattelstütze ehedem auch erst nach einigen Euros in KO auslösen (Die Jungs wissen genau bescheid!!). 
Bestellt sowas lieber einzeln sonst dürft ihr garantiert ordentlich Zoll (kommt drauf an...) sowie Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (19%) löhnen.

Für einzelne Sonderbestellungen aus USA bin ich grundsätzlich zu haben, denn das spart meist die Mega-Versandkosten  - Bei Zollvergehen bekomme ich allerdings mächtigst Ärger und die Freigrenze beträgt  90...

Grüße


----------



## carboni1 (22. November 2009)

Hier:http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864


----------



## carboni1 (22. November 2009)

Die gibts in Hong Kong


----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2009)

wo ist denn hier der Unterschied...außer dem Preis...??


http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149


http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864

welche soll ich denn nun bestellen ???Hiiiilfe....

und wo ist der Adapter ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (22. November 2009)

Danke, aber da habe ich auch schon nachgesehen
Vermutlich aus USA via China - oder ich habe China übersehen.

Dann postet mal ordentlich Erfahrungsberichte von dem Tayl.

War letztens anders unterwegs und sehe zu, dass ich aynigermassen fit blaybe. Viele Grüße:


----------



## flyfisher (22. November 2009)

In HKG war ich layder schon lange nicht mehr und komme nach dezaytiger Planung (falscher Flugzeugtyp) eh nicht hin.


----------



## flyfisher (22. November 2009)

Der Unterschied ist hier:

(4*18650 included)

Was auch immer das heisst  - bin zu faul zu suchen...


----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2009)

??wirklich....kann mal einer ne eindeutige Ansage machen ?...würde jetzt gerne das Teil bestellen...aber gerne dann auch das richtige !!

Rafael    Andre    Dirk   Viktor    welche habt ich bestellt?und warum....???bitte mal dringend antworten...bedankt...


----------



## ww-ck (22. November 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ??wirklich....kann mal einer ne eindeutige Ansage machen ?...würde jetzt gerne das Teil bestellen...aber gerne dann auch das richtige !!
> 
> Rafael    Andre    Dirk   Viktor    welche habt ich bestellt?und warum....???bitte mal dringend antworten...bedankt...


Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere hat die Teuere schon den Adapter dabei, 5 verschiedene Einstellungen und der Schaltknopf leuchtet oder glüht im Dunkeln. Beide haben keinen Helmadapter.


----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2009)

@ Tom:  Da wirst du sogar recht haben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (22. November 2009)

Bin noch am überlegen und warte auf eine Antwort von denen, die schon bestellt haben.


----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2009)

...da ich keine Kreditkarte betraybe kann ich layder nicht bestellen....
...wer kann helfen...??


----------



## carboni1 (22. November 2009)

T-Rex was ich Dir geschickt habe hat gibt es mit 5 Mode vermutlich die neuere, die andere hat nur 3 Mode und ist vermutlich die ältere! Ich habe mir bewußt nicht die Helmlampe bestellt weil mir die Halterung nich gfällt. Bei Lupine gibt es eine Helmhalterung die mit dieser funktionieren müßte, wenn nicht mache ich halt beide an den Lenker.


----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2009)

Sieht ganz gut aus das Strap...


----------



## carboni1 (22. November 2009)

Habe per Paypal bezahlt!


----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> PAYPAL ist dein Weg und soll sogar sicher sayn.


...da kommt die Meldung...der Verkäufer verlangt Sorfortzahlung: Angabe der Kreditkarte....!!!


----------



## Focusine (22. November 2009)

So, Jungs,
wir haben heute auch mal die neuen Klamotten eingeweiht:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/8/0/1/1/_/thumb/IMG_5110.JPG?0


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. November 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ??wirklich....kann mal einer ne eindeutige Ansage machen ?...würde jetzt gerne das Teil bestellen...aber gerne dann auch das richtige !!
> 
> Rafael    Andre    Dirk   Viktor    welche habt ich bestellt?und warum....???bitte mal dringend antworten...bedankt...




Habe die hier bestellt:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

weil es die mit den 5 Modi noch nicht gab.
Bezahlt habe ich per PayPal.....einfach bei PP anmelden,Kt.Nr eintragen ,fertig. Hatte noch nie mit PayPal Probleme gehabt und ich habe schon einiges damit bezahlt (Ebay lässt grüssen)


----------



## Focusine (22. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Klayner gibts das Bildchen nicht?
> 
> Mit der Lupe kann man wenigstens erkennen das es super zum Hinterbau des Bikes passt .



Ich bin irgendwie net in der Lage, dat richtig zu machen. Bitte erklär mir das!! Ich bin doch ein MÄDCHEN


----------



## carboni1 (22. November 2009)

Das Butten unten links für Antworten drücken, da gibts eine möglichkeit für ein Bild Hoch zu laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (22. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Erstma brauchste ne richtig groooße Kamera



Blödmann! 

Nu, sag schon wie dat geht..... sonst muß ich


----------



## Focusine (22. November 2009)

So??


----------



## Focusine (22. November 2009)

Mensch, dat is aba kompliziert. Dat muß ich in Ruhe ausprobieren.

Habs versucht mit Grafik einfügen, aba dann wirds halt so ein Mini-pic.

Haben heute eine schöne 60 km Tour gemacht...


----------



## ww-ck (22. November 2009)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Habe die hier bestellt:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
> 
> weil es die mit den 5 Modi noch nicht gab.
> Bezahlt habe ich per PayPal.....einfach bei PP anmelden,Kt.Nr eintragen ,fertig. Hatte noch nie mit PayPal Probleme gehabt und ich habe schon einiges damit bezahlt (Ebay lässt grüssen)


Und welchen Adapter?


----------



## Focusine (22. November 2009)

ok. schick se nu los


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. November 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Und welchen Adapter?



Habe keinen bestellt, da ich eins von meine Taucherlampe benutzen kann
Du bekommst den Adapter auch in Germany nur nicht so günstig,
also mitbestellen.

z.B.:
http://www.pearl.de/a-PE7418-5452.shtml


----------



## Focusine (23. November 2009)

Mensch, Hangi,

nu sind se aber riiiiiiieeeeeesiiiiiig !

Das mußte mir mal genauer erklären, wie es funktioniert.


----------



## Dicke Wade (23. November 2009)

hallo brexbachgemsen,
31.12. sylvestertour in nickenich. start ist um 1000 an der feuerwehr/kolpingstraße. ca 2-3 h je nach wetter, ganz locker. danach gulaschsuppe und kühle getränke im feuerwehrhaus. vielleicht könnt ihr euch bei tosche anmelden und er sagt mit bescheid, wieviel leute ihr seid. bis dann
Berry


----------



## Deleted 56720 (23. November 2009)

Hey - gibbet kein Büldas von Samstag oder bin ich ausem Mailverteiler rausgefloge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (23. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Auch wir wir wollen ab ca 1300 / oder 1400  -früher geht nicht-eine kleine Brexbachgemsenjahresabschlussrundumdiewambachtour machen.  Kätering ist schon gebucht....
> Vielleicht klappts dort  ...




Da kann ich leider nicht...vielleicht könnten wir das ja am letzten Samstag des Jahres stattfinden lassen....da wäre ich dann auch dabbay


----------



## !Ghostrider! (23. November 2009)

hi Tom
also nen rohrschneider hab ich hier irgend wo. hatte der tosche zuletzt.
und die kralle kann man doch auch einfach einschlagen


----------



## Spassbremse (23. November 2009)

@ Hangschieber : Ne Flex ??? 

Mfg Gerald


----------



## T-Brex (23. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Das wäre dann Weihnachten




...is ja gut.....dann halt nicht....würde halt gerne dabbay sayn....


----------



## Jaymano75 (23. November 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Da kann ich leider nicht...vielleicht könnten wir das ja am letzten Samstag des Jahres stattfinden lassen....da wäre ich dann auch dabbay




.... da ist nämlich Kinder-Sylvester-Party ! ! ! und Papa's Jahresabsch(l)uss


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> YouTube- Mit den BreXbachGemsen durch 2009



Na Herr Fransis Fort-Kopola

ayne schöne Zusammenstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (23. November 2009)

Super Tom


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. November 2009)

.....die Brenner bestellt?


----------



## Focusine (24. November 2009)

Morgääähn Jungs,

dat is aba ein schönes Video. Möcht ich haben....

cu ya  2


----------



## flyfisher (24. November 2009)

"Härter, höher - habt ihr nicht gesehen...!!"

KLASSE Slideshow!


----------



## ww-ck (24. November 2009)

Moin Leutz,

habe es endlich dank Toms Hilfe mit IrfanView geschafft die Bilder von der Taunustour in mein Album unter Rheinsteigtour zu laden. Hatte vorher Probleme die Bilder auf entsprechende Größe zu verkleinern. Ist aber mit IrfanView und entsprechendem PlugIn kein Problem. Danke Tom für den Tip.
Anbei noch mein neues Spassmobil. Wie ihr seht in Gemsenfarben lakiert.

@-all: Wie sieht es denn aus wenn wir die Jahresabschlusstour am Sonntag, 27.12. fahren. Nach dem vielen Essen ist jeder froh wieder biken zu können. Für mich wird Sylvester auch eng, da wir Besuch haben. Vielleicht kann das Catering auch auf diesen Tag verschoben 
werden, oder Müsli?

@-tosche: Habe noch keine Bilder in der Schweiz gemacht. Gestern wäre ich weggeflogen und Heute wäre ich abgesoffen. Müssen nächste Woche noch mal hin. Bei besserem Wetter machen wir Bilder.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## flyfisher (24. November 2009)

@Müsli: Die Fusswärmer vom vorletzten (!!) Winter geistern noch in ayner Tüte durch maynen Keller... Derzayt besteht kayn Bedarf, wayl ich bay solchem Wetter allayne eher zu Fuss unterwegs bin. 
Immerhin schaffe ich mayne 11,x km Runde in Wanderschuhen inzwischen in 1:40.

Und die elektrische Sohlenheizung (Ja, sowas gibt es tatsächlich - http://www.aviationexplorer.com/cockpit_photos/a340_cockpit.jpg - Stahlplatte rechts von der linken rechten sowie links von der rechten linken Armlehne sichtbar) funzt bisher - ist allerdings im Flugzeug festgeschraubt und etwas unhandlich fürs Bikeln.

Abgesehen davon, sehe ich für 2009 Samstags schwarz - ausser am 19.12 ist kayn Berrylettenwetter und und und.


----------



## Focusine (24. November 2009)

@ww-ck: Dat is aba ayn schönes das-man-hier-net-nennen-darf-Bike! 
 Haste dann auch Bildcha von der Tour Stöffelpark. Da hab ich ja noch gar nix von gesehen...

27.12. ist doch ne gute Idee für die Jahresabschlußtour, odääää ?


----------



## ww-ck (24. November 2009)

Hallo Tom,

super Video
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Macht schon wieder Lust auf die nächste Tour.
Gruß Jonas und Christian


----------



## ww-ck (24. November 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> @ww-ck: Dat is aba ayn schönes das-man-hier-net-nennen-darf-Bike!
> Haste dann auch Bildcha von der Tour Stöffelpark. Da hab ich ja noch gar nix von gesehen...
> 
> 27.12. ist doch ne gute Idee für die Jahresabschlußtour, odääää ?


Hallo Jutta,

vielen Dank. Aber die Amis kannste hier getrost nennen. Nur bei den Schluchtenbikes aus Koblenz musste dich zurückhalten.
Stimmt. die Bilder von der WW-Tour muß ich noch hochladen. Werde ich schnellstens nachholen.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Focusine (24. November 2009)

Ja, mach das mal...

Und grüße den Bambini, falls Du zu ihm fährst...

LG
Jutta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (24. November 2009)

Tour am 27.12 hört sich doch gut an !!!....da wäre ich dabbay..


@All Nightriders: schaffe es morgen sehr wahrschaynlich nicht um 1700 h.
werde wohl erst gegen 1800 h zu hause sayn....aber fahrt ihr mal schön!!..wenn ich es doch noch schaffen sollte, dann bin ich natürlich da.


----------



## ww-ck (24. November 2009)

Hallo Leutz,
habe die Bilder der WW-Tour in mein Album hochgeladen. Die Bilder der Taunustour habe ich in besserer Qualität noch mal hochgeladen.
Der Bambini kommt Morgen nach Hause.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Focusine (25. November 2009)

Morgäääähn, 

wie - noch kayner wach! Ist doch schon 0600 !!

Müsli ???

Hangi???

Schönen Tag wünsch ich Euch allesamt

Jutta


----------



## ww-ck (25. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Berlin  is on air!
> 
> @all:  Dritter Weihnachtstag (27.12) könnte klappen, Käthe Ring schon umbestellt


Supi, dann lass uns doch am 27.12 die BGJAF starten.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (25. November 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Supi, dann lass uns doch am 27.12 die BGJAF starten.


 
... und ich kümmer mich um euer Wohlergehen !

HUHU... kennt ihr mich noch?!
Ich bin's der Bruchpilot, aber wohl in guter Gesellschaft (gell Andre). Schaynst aber die besseren Landeklappen zu haben.

Bin wieder wohlbehütet in den Highlands angekommen. Wie ww-ck schon schrieb, Samstag geht Klar. Ne, mal Spaß baysayte. Viiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeelllllllen lieben Dank an alle Jungs und das eine Mädel für eure aufbauenden Statements. Ich arbayte dran. Ab Montag, 30.11. geht's auf's Rad, sprich in die Ambulante Reha nach Hbg. 3 Wochen jeden Tag Action. Hoffe dann wieder auf nen Bock staygen zu können um nur mal so etwas zu radel'n.

OP ist Gut verlaufen. Außenmeniskus halb gemacht, Knorpelschaden reguliert und Kreuzband aus Patellasehne neu eingeschraubt. 

Für die Erstversorgung an Mettbrötchen und Knacker besten Dank Tom. Es war ayn GENUSS. Aber die Bude hat anschließend gestunken (War egal,bin nämlich an dem Tag noch umgezogen!!!)... übrigens tolles Foto

Besonderen Dank auch an maynen Kumpel ww-ck, der mir mayne Klamotten auch schon mitgebracht hat.

Zum Abschluß noch ein paar Impressionen des derzeitigen Sachstand Knie.

Gruß 
Olli


----------



## !Ghostrider! (25. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Im Moment verpaßt du radtechnisch wenig, die meisten haben eh nur Dreck an der Hose oder biegen sich ihre Brillen zurecht...



Ja wer kann der kann!

War eben ne schöne Runde drehen und ganz ohne Messeinlage!
Also geht auch ohne!

@Olli schön das du wieder aufm Weg bist!


----------



## Focusine (25. November 2009)

Ja aber Hallo: Der Bambini is wieda daaaaaa. Schön, dass Du wenigestens den Krankenhausaufenthalt hinter Dir hast. Und die Reha schaffste auch noch!!! 

Guckt mal, womit ich heute die Mittwochsrunde gedreht habe. Bildchen in meinem Album. Kanns ja wieda nit richtig hier rein laden...


----------



## ww-ck (25. November 2009)

Schick, schick unterwegs die Jutta. Gabs das Auto als Zugabe zum Rotwild? Dann sollte ich noch mal nachfragen.
Ich hoffe aber du hast das Bike nicht gegen das Auto eingetauscht - wäre ein schlechter Tausch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß Christian


----------



## ww-ck (25. November 2009)

Hallo Olli, 
die Schiene macht aber einen schlanken Fuß.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schön dass du wieder daheim bist.
Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (25. November 2009)

Welcum back Bambini


----------



## Focusine (26. November 2009)

Nee, nee, Christian,

nix von Rotwild - von Märcädes SSK.  War ein netter Ausflug mit viel Spaß. - Ich geb' mayn Rotwildche doch net ab....


----------



## T-Brex (26. November 2009)

...mit der beschaydenen Beleuchtung, die dann auch schon wieder nach 45 min den Gayst aufgegeben hat, da war es gerade wieder richtig gruselig  allayn im Wald.....ich freue mich schon wieder auf nächsten Mittwoch!!!!

Wer ist denn gestern ab 1700 h unterwegs gewesen ??

*Samstag 28.11 dann wieder wie gewohnt 1300 h ab Schloß Sayn.*

Tourwünsche werden noch angenommen, bitte an Beleuchtung denken, falls wir unvorhergesehen in die Dämmerung geraten.


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. November 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...mit der beschaydenen Beleuchtung, die dann auch schon wieder nach 45 min den Gayst aufgegeben hat, da war es gerade wieder richtig gruselig im allayn im Wald.....
> 
> .



Wieviele km biste denn im Dunkeln gefahren ?


----------



## T-Brex (26. November 2009)

Insgesamt 25, davon die Hälfte in der Dämmerung, die Hälfte nach der Dämmerung....im donklen Forrest.....


----------



## el martn (27. November 2009)

Für heut bin der Erste!!!!





schaut mal, wo ich heut gefahren bin:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOZVY7bCS_8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Ima Trail[/ame]

gruß
martn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (27. November 2009)

el martn schrieb:


> Für heut bin der Erste!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hammer! Die beiden hatten doch Fallschirme an , oder ?!
Hammer Spektakulär!

Habt Ihr mit Canyon ein Betriebsausflug da heute gemacht


----------



## T-Brex (27. November 2009)

Hallöchen

für die Umstände und die Jahreszeit ist für morgen gutes Gemsen-Bike-Wetter angesagt:

http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/bendorf/DE0000941.html


Samstag, 28.11.2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mittags 

Schauer leichter Regen 9 / 11°C und in Sayn wird um ayn wie immer die Sonne schayn... 


Also bitteschön recht zahlraych...wir sind ja schließlich kayne Ladyboys....


----------



## T-Brex (27. November 2009)

ich denke auch...aber das schaynt ayn älteres Foto zu sayn,
da hatte der Müsli noch blonde Haare, ansonsten hat er sich kaum verändert und wirklich gut gehalten...


----------



## Andreas S. (27. November 2009)

hayho,
gibbet das zur Abschlußtour?


----------



## Andreas S. (27. November 2009)

Schuhfusswärmer hab ich noch enass von lastem Winter.
SüperA
Watt issn nu mit der Olümpia?


----------



## ww-ck (27. November 2009)

Hallo Tosche, 

will ja net unken, aber guck ma wat Kachelmann für Morgen sacht:

www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/rheinland-pfalz/wetter-bendorf/17756810,tab=2

Denke bin Morgen um dabei. Andy wat is mit dir, kommst du auch?


----------



## ww-ck (27. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> dat musse nicht glauben, der (Kachelmann) will da nur Geld mit verdienen..


Nehme dich beim Wort und schau mir das mal genau an. Können wir ja auch testen ob die Regenjacken dicht sind.


----------



## Andreas S. (27. November 2009)

außerdem weiß der Fließenleger gar nit wo Sayn ist, und der tosche ist der Bestimmer.

@ müsli
Watt issn nu mit Olümpia?


----------



## Jaymano75 (27. November 2009)

Einmal auch Tom-Model (Hangschieber sucht den Superstar) sein...






Hat jemand noch nen Waschtipp für die weisse KlimaJacke?
Werde sie morgen mal in einer Rookies Tour testen!
Good wetter für alle!


----------



## T-Brex (27. November 2009)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Einmal auch Tom-Model (Hangschieber sucht den Superstar) sein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..sorry aber egal ob Ariel oder Persil oder Weißer Riese...die Tapete paßt nicht zur Jacke....bitte erst mal die häuslichen Voraussetzungen schaffen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spassbremse (27. November 2009)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Einmal auch Tom-Model (Hangschieber sucht den Superstar) sein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WASCHTIPP:

Unbedingt BAYDE Jacken glaychzaytig in die Maschine befördern und das ganze bay 60° ayne 1/2 Stunde kochen lassen. 


Dann passt auch wieder die Tapete !

Ansonsten ist es mir morgen um ayn zu feucht in Sayn. (Regenwahrscheinlichkeit >75% Pfui ! 

Mfg Gerald


----------



## Jaymano75 (28. November 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..sorry aber egal ob Ariel oder Persil oder Weißer Riese...die Tapete paßt nicht zur Jacke....bitte erst mal die häuslichen Voraussetzungen schaffen..



ok , dann mal mit anderem Hintergrund.....
















Jetzt besser Tosche?


----------



## ww-ck (28. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> und, ww-ck- du musst auch Sayn gucken, nicht Bendorf...


meinste dies Sayn

http://www.wetter.info/17824446,pid=N-3254552

Winterjacke mitnehmen!!!

Moin Moin


----------



## ww-ck (28. November 2009)

isch han endlich das richtige Sayn gefund. Wetter passt.
www.wetter.de/wetter/vorhersage/aktuell/Afghanistan/Wetter-Sayn/md5/39c2f01debe64050a309ee24bf6d1ad0

Allerdings solltes du schon mal losfahren. sonst nix um eins in Sayn.


----------



## CF-Rafi (28. November 2009)

Morgen,

bin heute beim Paddeln nicht dabei.
Habe Angst, dass mein Schaybenklayster sich auflöst

Viel Spass beim Plantschen


----------



## carboni1 (28. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> HAllo Leutz, imsbesondere die DX mach den Wald Hell Bestellr
> 
> 
> Ich bereite gerade die bestellung der Thermopad vor.. Wer braucht noch ein ADatper für das Netzteil der lampe auf Eurostecker?
> ...


 
Was für eine Helmkamera?


----------



## T-Brex (28. November 2009)

Ich freue mich schon auf die Fangopackung glaych !!!!

Also bitteschön wir sind BrexbachGemsen und kayne BerrylettenGemsen !!

Bitte recht zahlraych....wir haben doch die richtigen Klamotten für das Wetterchen....und um Ayn wird zu 25% Wahrschaynlichkayt die Sonne schayn...und die hat schon oft genug bay nur 10 % tatsächlich geschayn(nur wegen dem Raym)....also auf gehts !!!!Faules Pack!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (28. November 2009)

Geile Tour heute !

Die 25 % haben genügt!!Wir trocken durchgekommen...wie immer!!!!

Die genauen Kilometer/Höhenmeter habe ich leider noch nicht. Tacho gabudd....

Sayn-Stromberg-Nauort-Caan-Sessenbach-Wirscheid-Adenroth-Stebach-Großmaischeid-ICE-Urbachtal-Aubachtal-Haus am Pilz-Vogelpfad-Sayn.

5 unerschrockene Gemsen. Der "Neue", Schorsch ist super eingeschlagen Wiederkommen ist unbedingt erwünscht.


----------



## CF-Rafi (28. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> So Cfrafi:
> 
> Kein Regen von oben! Hier und da etwas feuchter klumpiger Staub. Aber ansonsten eine dübbische Samstagsdour.
> Meinen weiße Jacke ist sauber geblieben. (Ist nur im Rucksack für alle Fälle mitgefahren)
> ...



Hallo,

es ist ja nicht so , dass ich heute nicht gefahren bin,
konnte aber nicht um AYN IN SAYN sayn..
Hatte auf dem Tacho 55 km und 1100 Hm (Winterpokal)und geregnet hat es nur ein wenig.Bin trotzdem wie ein S...n nach Hause gekommen.
Morgen ist Part 2 "Im Dreck baden" angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (28. November 2009)

Wie schwer bzw.wie leicht ist den das gute Bike?


----------



## carboni1 (28. November 2009)

Dann ist das ja eine Brexbachgemsen Uphill-Rakete. Hat die Marke eigentlich bei Dir berufliche hintergründe oder reine überzeugung?


----------



## Jaymano75 (28. November 2009)

Hi all!

Habe heute eine schöne kleine Tour mit dem F*Hedgehog gefahren. 
Rookies-like halt. Sayn-Kletterwald-Sträßchen-Grenzau-Brex und back.
Tosche, habe gehört DU hast noch angerufen und mich zu einem Teilstück bei der *Haupttour* geladen....sorry war schon um kurz nach 11Uhr unterwegs. 
Aber next SA könnte klappen.  Wie gesagt - dieses Jahr noch BrexbachGemse LIGHT !


----------



## !Ghostrider! (29. November 2009)

3.


----------



## carboni1 (29. November 2009)

4.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (29. November 2009)

Daten von Gestern.50Km 900Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (29. November 2009)

Dann ist ja doch noch was zusammengekommen....die 900 HM hätte ich nicht vermutet...nächsten Samstag können wir nochmal ne ähnliche Tour fahren und zwischen Maischeid Stebach Kausen und Breitennau den Wald umgraben........ortskundige Führer willkommen....


----------



## carboni1 (29. November 2009)

Hier was für Torsten, damit er besser den Berg hoch kommt!


----------



## Jaymano75 (29. November 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Dann ist ja doch noch was zusammengekommen....die 900 HM hätte ich nicht vermutet...nächsten Samstag können wir nochmal ne ähnliche Tour fahren und zwischen Maischeid Stebach Kausen und Breitennau den Wald umgraben........ortskundige Führer willkommen....



da würde ich mich sogar für eine Teilstrecke anschliessen...sag aber nochmal Bescheid. Nehmt Ihr denn Rücksicht auf einen BG-Light?


----------



## T-Brex (29. November 2009)

...Freunde der Nacht....denkt an Mittwoch....1700 h Nightride.....


----------



## T-Brex (29. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Brauchen die Freunde der Nacht warme Füsse?
> 
> frachmarum..



ist in Arbeit


----------



## ww-ck (29. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Brauchen die Freunde der Nacht warme Füsse?
> 
> frachmarum..


denk an meine.


----------



## Andreas S. (29. November 2009)

wo soll denn das Event am 27.12. stattfinden?


----------



## Andreas S. (29. November 2009)

dann fahr halt nit so viel


----------



## Andreas S. (29. November 2009)

warum?
Willste demnäx mit mir fahren? 
24h Herthasee,Duisburg oder Chemnitz ?


----------



## Andreas S. (29. November 2009)

ja,mache ich.

Ich hatte vom 1.Nov2008 bis 31.Mai 2009 zur Herthasee Veranstaltung auch nur 5600 Trainingskilometer.

Nov.2009 sind es schon 600km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (29. November 2009)

dann bist doch voll im soll
ich hab ja nur 8x in diesem Monat auf dem Rad gesessen.


----------



## Andreas S. (29. November 2009)

im Winter fahren dann der wwck und Müsli mit ihren Schmalspurkarren vor dem hangi und Sändy durchs Sayntal her.Das wäre doch auch mal ne Aktion.


----------



## Andreas S. (29. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Unterschied und auch mein Verderben.
> Langstreckentraining ist nicht drin da hab ich keine Zeit.



3-4h am Stück raycht doch für den Anfang.Im Frühjahr dann mal ein paar 5-6std Einheiten und dann wirds schon.
Im Nov 2009 hab ich 24h Fahrzeit. Also im Schnitt 3h


----------



## Andreas S. (29. November 2009)

Wiedtal geht auch sehr gut.
Vlt kann man den tosche auch mal zu sowas überreden


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Könnte man mal angehen nur nix im Dezember.
> Rennradkassette und glatte Räfen sind schon auf der Felge.



Hallo Hangi,

wie ist es mit der Rennradkassette?Das Schaltwerk muss es ohne Probleme schalten solange es eine 9 ist,oder?Habe jetzt eine 11-34 und würde gerne im Winter mit eine 11-21 oder 23 fahren.Funktioniert das einwandfrei ohne die kürzen zu müssen?Bin bis jetzt immer die MTB Übersetzung gefahren.



Die Frage ist nicht nur an Hangi gerichtet.


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Schon erledigt
> 
> Benötigt wird folgendes:
> 
> ...




Ideen muss man habennicht schlecht


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ich habe eine "normale" RR Kassette auf meinem 2. Laufradsatz mit Straßenreifen fürs Canyon.
> Alle Gänge funktionieren ohne Probleme habe auch nichts an der Kette gekürzt.
> Man verbessere mich wenn das falsch sein soll!
> Im TechTalk steht zwar anderes (Kette kürzen) aber das ist mir egal ich lasse es so.
> Sonst müßte ich ja ewig die Kette mit austauschen.



Hatte schon mal die Frage hier gestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=431513

nur der Man im Radladen sagte mir , dass man besser die Kette kürzen  sollte damit sie ihre Spannung behält

2 Glieder würden reichen.
Beim jedem Wechsel die Kette tauschen,neee


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

